# MJ Chat Thread



## Swanky

Previous thread here


----------



## NikkNak728

Thanks! Yeah it was getting long, we just have so much to say!


----------



## kateincali

Ya that last thread was just a lil bit long


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Thanks! Yeah it was getting long, we just have so much to say!


That's because we're such scintillating people! 

BTW, I agree with you about the Seinfeld commercial. I was in hysterics it was like we had the show back again! Jason Alexander looked good, I thought, but Jerry has *really* aged, hasn't he? I guess that's what beaucoups bucks, a humongous car collection, a beautiful wife, and three little kids will do to a guy


----------



## Esquared72

Ooh. A fresh new thread. Sweet.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> That's because we're such scintillating people!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I agree with you about the Seinfeld commercial. I was in hysterics it was like we had the show back again! Jason Alexander looked good, I thought, but Jerry has *really* aged, hasn't he? I guess that's what beaucoups bucks, a humongous car collection, a beautiful wife, and three little kids will do to a guy




Hahahaha yes! I was excited.. I wished the whole gang would do a little reunion!


----------



## Eru

well hello there you shiny new thread!


----------



## emmajayne

ooo new thread


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> That's because we're such scintillating people!
> 
> BTW, I agree with you about the Seinfeld commercial. I was in hysterics it was like we had the show back again! Jason Alexander looked good, I thought, but Jerry has *really* aged, hasn't he? I guess that's what beaucoups bucks, a humongous car collection, a beautiful wife, and three little kids will do to a guy


I loved it too!


----------



## ElainePG

A mini-reveal my MJ Lex wallet arrived from Gilt this afternoon. And (wonder of wonders!) they sent the correct color! 

I just adore the richness of the leather and the feel of the quilting. When The Hubster saw the shining brass plate on the front, he said "Wow! You'll need sunglasses whenever you take your wallet out of your bag!" 

Tonight I'll have the fun of transferring over all my credit cards & cash, getting everything all "tucked away." That's always such a treat with a new wallet!

Okay here's the reveal:


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> A mini-reveal my MJ Lex wallet arrived from Gilt this afternoon. And (wonder of wonders!) they sent the correct color!
> 
> 
> 
> I just adore the richness of the leather and the feel of the quilting. When The Hubster saw the shining brass plate on the front, he said "Wow! You'll need sunglasses whenever you take your wallet out of your bag!"
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I'll have the fun of transferring over all my credit cards & cash, getting everything all "tucked away." That's always such a treat with a new wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here's the reveal:




Love the cognac! It's lovely!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> *Love the cognac! It's lovely!*


I know, right? It's SO far beyond "brown" I'd love a quilted bag in that exact color.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I know, right? It's SO far beyond "brown" I'd love a quilted bag in that exact color.




It's looks just like the light tobacco I'm still sitting on. Maybe I'll have to give up trying to sell and just wear &#128533; we will see


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> It's looks just like the light tobacco I'm still sitting on. Maybe I'll *have to give up trying to sell* and just wear &#128533; we will see


It's a Stam you've posted, right? Too bad Stams are too big for me. Wish it was a Little Stam!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> It's a Stam you've posted, right? Too bad Stams are too big for me. Wish it was a Little Stam!




Yeah, it's a mini Stam though not a regular sized Stam, those are too big for me too!


----------



## Eru

It's so cold and work has been so boring.  I need the weekend ASAP.


----------



## emmajayne

Eru said:


> It's so cold and work has been so boring.  I need the weekend ASAP.





Me too!! 
It's so stormy here!!


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> A mini-reveal my MJ Lex wallet arrived from Gilt this afternoon. And (wonder of wonders!) they sent the correct color!
> 
> 
> 
> I just adore the richness of the leather and the feel of the quilting. When The Hubster saw the shining brass plate on the front, he said "Wow! You'll need sunglasses whenever you take your wallet out of your bag!"
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight I'll have the fun of transferring over all my credit cards & cash, getting everything all "tucked away." That's always such a treat with a new wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here's the reveal:




Beautiful wallet! The color is gorgeous, congratulations. And Gilt sent the right color!  *happy dance*


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> A mini-reveal my MJ Lex wallet arrived from Gilt this afternoon. And (wonder of wonders!) they sent the correct color!
> 
> I just adore the richness of the leather and the feel of the quilting. When The Hubster saw the shining brass plate on the front, he said "Wow! You'll need sunglasses whenever you take your wallet out of your bag!"
> 
> Tonight I'll have the fun of transferring over all my credit cards & cash, getting everything all "tucked away." That's always such a treat with a new wallet!
> 
> Okay here's the reveal:



Congrats


----------



## ElainePG

desertdweller said:


> Beautiful wallet! The color is gorgeous, congratulations. *And Gilt sent the right color!*  *happy dance*


I know! I could barely believe it! Plus, it was in perfect shape. I've heard horror stories, so I was holding my breath as I was unwrapping it.


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Congrats


Thank you! I'm thrilled! I went to pay someone today, and I felt like a movie star when I pulled out the wallet. It (almost) took the sting out of paying!


----------



## NikkNak728

Anyone know if patent leather can be fixed? My fav nude patent jimmy choo pumps have two huge divots.. I don't actually remember getting divots but I just pulled them out for the first time since October &#128546; and the left heel looks so bad


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> Anyone know if patent leather can be fixed? My fav nude patent jimmy choo pumps have two huge divots.. I don't actually remember getting divots but I just pulled them out for the first time since October &#128546; and the left heel looks so bad


I tend to think it can't be fixed, but I don't know.
I am picturing gashes.  Is that what it is?  Like you kicked something and make an indent in the patent?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I tend to think it can't be fixed, but I don't know.
> I am picturing gashes.  Is that what it is?  *Like you kicked something and make an indent in the patent?*


And if that's the case, *who* are you kicking with your Jimmy Choos and *why*??? Inquiring minds want to know! 

Seriously so sorry about this. It's got to be soooo frustrating! Were they new shoes? If the divots are dents, rather than actual gashes all the way through the leather, maybe a good cobbler can re-stretch them so they don't show as much?


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> I tend to think it can't be fixed, but I don't know.
> I am picturing gashes.  Is that what it is?  Like you kicked something and make an indent in the patent?




Gashes &#128561; they aren't huge.. Ones bigger than the other and both are on the back of the heel. The patent is kinda.. Like smooshed up.. I'll have to take a picture when I get back home again. I'm going to cry..


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> And if that's the case, *who* are you kicking with your Jimmy Choos and *why*??? Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously so sorry about this. It's got to be soooo frustrating! Were they new shoes? If the divots are dents, rather than actual gashes all the way through the leather, maybe a good cobbler can re-stretch them so they don't show as much?




Hahaha I wish I knew! I don't remember doing anything to them. I only wore then three times.. Bought them for a wedding this summer. I'm going to cry..


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> Gashes &#128561; they aren't huge.. Ones bigger than the other and both are on the back of the heel. The patent is kinda.. Like smooshed up.. I'll have to take a picture when I get back home again. I'm going to cry..





NikkNak728 said:


> Hahaha I wish I knew! I don't remember doing anything to them. I only wore then three times.. Bought them for a wedding this summer. I'm going to cry..


Smooshed up is better than totally caved in.  Don't cry!  I bet something can be done to make them look better.


----------



## nascar fan

I just Had to get the resort cardigan that goes with my new shoes.  :\  
I know.  I am the world's worst about matchy-matchy.  I will be wearing with a black pencil skirt that I am having altered.  Remember my MJ SA Jaclyn?  She is at L'Agence now.  She sent the prettiest skirt, but it has a slit sky high.  It would be a beautiful evening date-night skirt, but I need to turn it into a work skirt.
The cardigan has black trim, and the shoes, of course, have black.
The scarf is mbmj.  I'm not totally wild about it.  It is 100% cotton and feels like 100% paper.  I will try to soften it up.  It does not hold a candle to the MJ scarves.  I am a scarf snob, though.


Speaking of scarves, Elaine, did your new one come in yet?


PS:  Will be wearing with Miu Miu bow bag - for now.  You can probably guess what is in my sights.  (hint:  more matchy-matchy)


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I just Had to get the resort cardigan that goes with my new shoes.  :\
> I know.  I am the world's worst about matchy-matchy.  I will be wearing with a black pencil skirt that I am having altered.  Remember my MJ SA Jaclyn?  She is at L'Agence now.  She sent the prettiest skirt, but it has a slit sky high.  It would be a beautiful evening date-night skirt, but I need to turn it into a work skirt.
> The cardigan has black trim, and the shoes, of course, have black.
> The scarf is mbmj.  I'm not totally wild about it.  It is 100% cotton and feels like 100% paper.  I will try to soften it up.  It does not hold a candle to the MJ scarves.  I am a scarf snob, though.
> 
> 
> *Speaking of scarves, Elaine, did your new one come in yet?*
> 
> 
> PS:  Will be wearing with Miu Miu bow bag - for now.  You can probably guess what is in my sights.  (hint:  more matchy-matchy)


I think the jacket is going to look smashing with a black skirt & those shoes! (And the new bag, I just *knew* you couldn't resist it, LOL!) 

Interesting about the cotton gingham scarf. I was THIS close to buying it at Gilt, on sale. I left the computer for no more than THREE MINUTES to move clothes from the washer to the dryer, and when I came back, they had sold the last one. I couldn't believe it! But now you're making me feel better. I'll bet you can soften it, though. Either hand wash or the most delicate cycle in your machine, with plenty of fabric softener, and then run it through the dryer. Don't hang dry it will just turn into paper again! (But you already knew that, didn't you )

Yes, my gorgeous, luxurious squiggle scarf arrived, and on Monday another little treat is coming to keep it company. Shhhh I'm not telling until I post a model pic. Hint: it's also by MJ, and it's not a scarf. Wait and see! 

I've been on a bit of a "retail therapy" binge since I got my medical diagnosis. Eventually, I suppose I'll have to stop, considering I'm going to have RA for the rest of my life, and I can't quite see shopping at this level forever, but right now I'm in the "I'm really sick & I deserve it" mindset. Thursday is my Big Day at Nordstrom. The Personal Shopper & I have been exchanging daily emails, and I keep adding to my "oh, by the way" list. By the time I arrive, the fitting room she's set aside will be about ready to *explode*!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I think the jacket is going to look smashing with a black skirt & those shoes! (And the new bag, I just *knew* you couldn't resist it, LOL!)
> 
> Interesting about the cotton gingham scarf. I was THIS close to buying it at Gilt, on sale. I left the computer for no more than THREE MINUTES to move clothes from the washer to the dryer, and when I came back, they had sold the last one. I couldn't believe it! But now you're making me feel better. I'll bet you can soften it, though. Either hand wash or the most delicate cycle in your machine, with plenty of fabric softener, and then run it through the dryer. Don't hang dry it will just turn into paper again! (But you already knew that, didn't you )
> 
> Yes, my gorgeous, luxurious squiggle scarf arrived, and on Monday another little treat is coming to keep it company. Shhhh I'm not telling until I post a model pic. Hint: it's also by MJ, and it's not a scarf. Wait and see!
> 
> I've been on a bit of a "retail therapy" binge since I got my medical diagnosis. Eventually, I suppose I'll have to stop, considering I'm going to have RA for the rest of my life, and I can't quite see shopping at this level forever, but right now I'm in the "I'm really sick & I deserve it" mindset. Thursday is my Big Day at Nordstrom. The Personal Shopper & I have been exchanging daily emails, and I keep adding to my "oh, by the way" list. By the time I arrive, the fitting room she's set aside will be about ready to *explode*!


i will write more later, but i got the scarf from yoox.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Just popping in to say Hi!  I've been gone for so long that I didn't know they started a new thread. I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ElainePG

Frugalfinds said:


> Just popping in to say Hi!  I've been gone for so long that I didn't know they started a new thread. I hope everyone is doing well.


Nice to see you&#8230; it's been since forever! Are you okay?


----------



## nascar fan

*Elaine,*
I haven't had time to read what's been going on lately, but I briefly saw you know a plan now and are dealing with it.  You are in my thoughts even though I haven't kept up with details.  
I just wanted you to know that.


----------



## Frugalfinds

ElainePG said:


> Nice to see you it's been since forever! Are you okay?



I'm fine. Work/school has just been keeping me busy. Are you okay? I saw what Nas posted above, but I don't remember hearing anything about a problem (I haven't checked the thread in weeks though).


----------



## emmajayne

Happy Monday :/


----------



## NikkNak728

Yuck.. A very snowy and cold Monday


----------



## Eru

ugh Monday.

Unrelated to the Mondays, I found out that a friend of mine is pregnant!!  First one of my good friends.  What sort of present should I get her?  At first I was looking at baby/diaper bags but the Kate Spade ones that I think are cute no longer come with removable nylon linings.


----------



## ElainePG

Frugalfinds said:


> I'm fine. Work/school has just been keeping me busy. *Are you okay? I saw what Nas posted above, but I don't remember hearing anything about a problem* (I haven't checked the thread in weeks though).



I've just been diagnosed with a severe case of Rheumatoid Arthritis, after months of being sick with they-didn't-know-what. So it's sort of a good news/bad news situation. At least there are treatments available. I have a terrific rheumatologist; she's the one who made the diagnosis. I see my internist today (also a woman doncha love it?) to find out when I start IV infusions, and I'm also (at least for a while) going to be on an oral medication. They're hitting this with everything they've got I say, "Bring it on!"


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *Elaine,*
> I haven't had time to read what's been going on lately, but I briefly saw you know a plan now and are dealing with it.  *You are in my thoughts even though I haven't kept up with details.  *
> I just wanted you to know that.



Thank you, *nascar* that means a lot. I just sent you a PM with a few details, but they will keep. No rush to read it if you're up to your eyeballs!


----------



## Eru

Sorry to hear about that, glad you are in good hands and will be starting treatment ASAP.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Sorry to hear about that, glad you are in good hands and will be starting treatment ASAP.


Thank you, *Eru*! It is a big relief to finally have a diagnosis, but it will be an even bigger relief when the treatment starts. "They" tell me that I'll start feeling much better after the first few infusions&#8230; can't wait!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> ugh Monday.
> 
> Unrelated to the Mondays, I found out that a friend of mine is pregnant!!  First one of my good friends.  What sort of present should I get her?  At first I was looking at baby/diaper bags but the Kate Spade ones that I think are cute no longer come with removable nylon linings.


Congrats on your friend's pregnancy! All my friends are well past childbearing years back in the day, my favorite gift was either a little set of Beatrix Potter books (maybe 4 of them, wrapped together the original hardback mini-sized ones published in England) or, for a special friend, the Wedgewood Peter Rabbit 3-piece nursery set. Probably not very practical, but too sweet for words. It's still available, but only on eBay. For example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Pc-WEDGEW...SERY-SET-Mug-Plate-Oatmeal-Bowl-/141183833657

Or I'd knit a crib blanket, with the hope that it would become a cherished "blankie." But this was the 1970s, when women were somehow supposed to do everything: work, cook, clean, raise families, and make little macramé plant holders  (no, I never did that!). 

BTW, Pottery Barn sells a much more practical Melamine Peter Rabbit set for a lot less money. But it's just. not. the. same.


----------



## desertdweller

ElainePG said:


> Congrats on your friend's pregnancy! All my friends are well past childbearing years back in the day, my favorite gift was either a little set of Beatrix Potter books (maybe 4 of them, wrapped together the original hardback mini-sized ones published in England) or, for a special friend, the Wedgewood Peter Rabbit 3-piece nursery set. Probably not very practical, but too sweet for words. It's still available, but only on eBay. For example: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Pc-WEDGEW...SERY-SET-Mug-Plate-Oatmeal-Bowl-/141183833657
> 
> 
> 
> Or I'd knit a crib blanket, with the hope that it would become a cherished "blankie." But this was the 1970s, when women were somehow supposed to do everything: work, cook, clean, raise families, and make little macramé plant holders  (no, I never did that!).
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Pottery Barn sells a much more practical Melamine Peter Rabbit set for a lot less money. But it's just. not. the. same.




I received and used that exact Peter Rabbit nursery set when I was an infant 30-some odd years ago! I still have the cup and plate, the bowl was smashed. Brings back memories...
Thanks for the walk down memory lane


----------



## Frugalfinds

ElainePG said:


> I've just been diagnosed with a severe case of Rheumatoid Arthritis, after months of being sick with they-didn't-know-what. So it's sort of a good news/bad news situation. At least there are treatments available. I have a terrific rheumatologist; she's the one who made the diagnosis. I see my internist today (also a woman doncha love it?) to find out when I start IV infusions, and I'm also (at least for a while) going to be on an oral medication. They're hitting this with everything they've got I say, "Bring it on!"



I'm so sorry. My mom had juvenile RA since she was 12 so it had gotten pretty bad. I understand what you are going through.  She never had injections thoughat least not that I know of, but maybe it was because it had progressed so far along (and when she was 12 things weren't as advanced). She was always very paranoid about me or my sister developing it.  I'm glad you are getting a lot of good help.  Let me know if you need anything!


----------



## ElainePG

Frugalfinds said:


> I'm so sorry. My mom had juvenile RA since she was 12 so it had gotten pretty bad. I understand what you are going through.  She never had injections thoughat least not that I know of, but maybe it was because it had progressed so far along (and when she was 12 things weren't as advanced). She was always very paranoid about me or my sister developing it.  I'm glad you are getting a lot of good help.  Let me know if you need anything!


Your moral support is exactly what I need right now&#8230; thank you. I just came back from my internist's office (an hour) and then the pharmacy (another hour) and my, oh my, I'm TIRED! It's so nice to sit in my comfy chair and relax with tPF.
I think when your Mom was diagnosed with RA they didn't have infusions. In fact, "back in the day" they really didn't have much. I'm so sorry&#8230; she must have really suffered. Now they have oral meds, injections (my friend does these&#8230; she gives them to herself&#8230; yikes!), and infusions, where they set up an IV line in a vein (usually in the arm) and let the medicine drip in for a couple of hours (that's what I'm going to have). I don't mind the thought of infusions&#8230; I had them when I had chemotherapy, so I know what to expect, and these are going to be easier. I'll bring a book to read, and good music on my iPhone, wear comfy clothes, and just relax. I think my project tomorrow will be to create a 2-hour "healing" playlist. Nothing too loud or jarring, but it still has to be interesting music. It will be a fun challenge!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Your moral support is exactly what I need right now thank you. I just came back from my internist's office (an hour) and then the pharmacy (another hour) and my, oh my, I'm TIRED! It's so nice to sit in my comfy chair and relax with tPF.
> I think when your Mom was diagnosed with RA they didn't have infusions. In fact, "back in the day" they really didn't have much. I'm so sorry she must have really suffered. Now they have oral meds, injections (my friend does these she gives them to herself yikes!), and infusions, where they set up an IV line in a vein (usually in the arm) and let the medicine drip in for a couple of hours (that's what I'm going to have). I don't mind the thought of infusions I had them when I had chemotherapy, so I know what to expect, and these are going to be easier. I'll bring a book to read, and good music on my iPhone, wear comfy clothes, and just relax. I think my project tomorrow will be to create a 2-hour "healing" playlist. Nothing too loud or jarring, but it still has to be interesting music. It will be a fun challenge!




Sorry to hear about your health woes, but encouraged that you have some answers and a crack team treating you. 

I do Humira self-injections for my psoriasis - it's also a drug used for RA. I was freaked about giving myself injections initially, but it has gotten a bit easier over the few months I've been taking it. 

Hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> I've just been diagnosed with a severe case of Rheumatoid Arthritis, after months of being sick with they-didn't-know-what. So it's sort of a good news/bad news situation. At least there are treatments available. I have a terrific rheumatologist; she's the one who made the diagnosis. I see my internist today (also a woman doncha love it?) to find out when I start IV infusions, and I'm also (at least for a while) going to be on an oral medication. They're hitting this with everything they've got I say, "Bring it on!"




I am really sorry to read about health issues! I wish you all the best!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Sorry to hear about your health woes, but encouraged that you have some answers and a crack team treating you.
> 
> I do Humira self-injections for my psoriasis - it's also a drug used for RA. I was freaked about giving myself injections initially, but it has gotten a bit easier over the few months I've been taking it.
> 
> Hope you get some relief soon!


Thanks you, *eehlers*! My best friend was diagnosed with RA 5 years ago, and she does Humira self-injections. When she told me about it at the time I kind of freaked at the thought, but now that I'm in so much pain, if they had told me that was the route they wanted me to take, I would have whipped out my own syringe or the gizmo that I use to baste the Thanksgiving turkey! She (my friend) says self-injection does get a LOT easier over time, and that by now it's really no big deal for her. I hope that turns out to be your experience, too. 

Will you have to continue the Humira injections forever, or is it just for a while? My infusions are (apparently) forever, but after the first 3 (which are 2 weeks apart) it's only every 8 weeks, which isn't too bad. And I take the oral meds once a week, the same day each week though I may not have to take those forever. Those meds have more potential side effects (liver damage being the worst) so I'm hoping I can get off them after maybe 8 to 12 months. I guess it will depend on whether the symptoms go away & stay away.

They say what doesn't kill you makes you stonger, right?


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I am really sorry to read about health issues! I wish you all the best!



Thank you so much for the moral support, *Tuuli*!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Thanks you, *eehlers*! My best friend was diagnosed with RA 5 years ago, and she does Humira self-injections. When she told me about it at the time I kind of freaked at the thought, but now that I'm in so much pain, if they had told me that was the route they wanted me to take, I would have whipped out my own syringe or the gizmo that I use to baste the Thanksgiving turkey! She (my friend) says self-injection does get a LOT easier over time, and that by now it's really no big deal for her. I hope that turns out to be your experience, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Will you have to continue the Humira injections forever, or is it just for a while? My infusions are (apparently) forever, but after the first 3 (which are 2 weeks apart) it's only every 8 weeks, which isn't too bad. And I take the oral meds once a week, the same day each week though I may not have to take those forever. Those meds have more potential side effects (liver damage being the worst) so I'm hoping I can get off them after maybe 8 to 12 months. I guess it will depend on whether the symptoms go away & stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> They say what doesn't kill you makes you stonger, right?




I do the Humira injection every other week, which isn't too bad. I'll keep taking it till it stops working. My dermatologist warned me that sometimes  cycling through different drugs becomes necessary with psoriasis if the body builds up a tolerance and it just stops working. Humira is working wonders for me, so my fingers are crossed that it keeps working. My psoriasis had gotten bad enough that I was developing psoriatic arthritis on top of my skin being so painful - no fun. When I went in for a 90 check-in with my derm, I told him I wanted to kiss the scientists that developed the drug...it's had so much positive impact on my life. Fingers crossed that your regimen is as successful.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I do the Humira injection every other week, which isn't too bad. I'll keep taking it till it stops working. My dermatologist warned me that sometimes  cycling through different drugs becomes necessary with psoriasis if the body builds up a tolerance and it just stops working. Humira is working wonders for me, so my fingers are crossed that it keeps working. My psoriasis had gotten bad enough that I was developing psoriatic arthritis on top of my skin being so painful - no fun. When I went in for a 90 check-in with my derm, I told him I wanted to kiss the scientists that developed the drug...it's had so much positive impact on my life. *Fingers crossed that your regimen is as successful.*



Thank you! Tonight I took my first dose (6 little yellow pills) of the oral meds, and now I'm going to change into my softest nightgown & get into bed. I'm not anticipating side effects, but I've been warned about them, so I thought I'd lay low, at least this first time. If I do fine, then next week I won't make such a big fuss.

I'm *so* glad the Humira is working for you long may it last!


----------



## NikkNak728

Elaine- I think I told you this but I get blood infusions (hemogobulin) for my CVID. Are you getting that type of infusion or a like a drug infusion? So you know how long they take? Mine are about 6-7 hours every 5 to 6 weeks and I take my iPad and watch Netflix.. I binge watch tv series &#128516;


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

NikkNak728 said:


> Elaine- I think I told you this but I get blood infusions (hemogobulin) for my CVID. Are you getting that type of infusion or a like a drug infusion? So you know how long they take? Mine are about 6-7 hours every 5 to 6 weeks and I take my iPad and watch Netflix.. I binge watch tv series &#128516;


NikkNak728- I had CVID as a child and had sandoglobulin infusions every 3 weeks. I haven't needed them for many years but I remember those long days in the hospital. How cool to meet someone with the same obscure condition!
Best wishes for everyone who is going through health issues right now!


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> I've just been diagnosed with a severe case of Rheumatoid Arthritis, after months of being sick with they-didn't-know-what. So it's sort of a good news/bad news situation. At least there are treatments available. I have a terrific rheumatologist; she's the one who made the diagnosis. I see my internist today (also a woman doncha love it?) to find out when I start IV infusions, and I'm also (at least for a while) going to be on an oral medication. They're hitting this with everything they've got I say, "Bring it on!"




So sorry to hear about this  wish you the best possible treatment and support possible!!
us TPF ladies are here for you too!! & Marc...always Marc 


Best of luck!!
xxxx


----------



## NikkNak728

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> NikkNak728- I had CVID as a child and had sandoglobulin infusions every 3 weeks. I haven't needed them for many years but I remember those long days in the hospital. How cool to meet someone with the same obscure condition!
> Best wishes for everyone who is going through health issues right now!




Thanks, much appreciated. I didn't know you could grow out of an immune disease. Is it in remission stage? I was told, when diagnosed, I would be dealing with it forever.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Elaine- I think I told you this but I get blood infusions (hemogobulin) for my CVID. Are you getting that type of infusion or a like a drug infusion? So you know how long they take? Mine are about 6-7 hours every 5 to 6 weeks and I take my iPad and watch Netflix.. I binge watch tv series &#128516;


Good morning! These are drug infusions, but they don't last as long as the ones I got for chemotherapy 7 years ago (those lasted all day, and I used to knit). I haven't had one yet, but apparently they only last 2 hours not long enough for a movie, but maybe enough time for Downton Abby . 

I'm hanging around the house this morning, waiting for a phone call from the Infusion Center to schedule my first one. They told my internist's office that they have openings next Weds, Thu, and Fri and I want their *soonest* appointment. Bring it on!


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> So sorry to hear about this  wish you the best possible treatment and support possible!!
> *us TPF ladies are here for you too!! & Marc...always Marc *
> 
> 
> Best of luck!!
> xxxx



That's so sweet, *emmajayne*! Between all of you lovely ladies AND Marc, I'll be back to my old self in no time. I plan on wearing my panther scarf for my first infusion. Those rooms can be cold, and I can snuggle up in it & take a nice nap. The panthers can guard me!


----------



## emmajayne

http://live.marcjacobs.com/ I am watching MBMJ live


----------



## nascar fan

emmajayne said:


> http://live.marcjacobs.com/ I am watching MBMJ live


more like waiting, waiting, waiting.


----------



## ElainePG

Quasi-military? What's with the coin-embossed bandito neck scarves over the faces? I liked the layers of tulle in a few of the skirts, and there was one olive outfit that caught my attention (cropped wool jacket, satin & tulle skirt)&#8230; not to wear, but it was very striking. The huge bows were also attention-grabbing; what do you think, *nascar*? Will you be sporting a bow on your blouse to match the bow on your&#8230; oh, um&#8230; *which* bag is it? (You know the one I mean&#8230; it's the one you dropped in the parking lot last week, but it somehow survived.) 

I adored the music.

Okay, *my* vote is in. Other thoughts?


----------



## NikkNak728

Miss Elaine I saw you got a baroque to match your wallet.. It's criminal that you didn't post it here! Are you loving it??


----------



## Eru

still watching it but man, those two early looks that looked like they were made from plastic cooler bags were just awful.  I wish everyone were carrying a bag, too!

I kinda like the giant, chunky belts that the models are all wearing.


----------



## Eru

I bet the models were grateful for having mostly flats!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Miss Elaine I saw you got a baroque to match your wallet.. It's criminal that you didn't post it here! *Are you loving it??*


I posted it here! http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/your-marc-jacobs-in-action-112659-89.html#post26198442 

I am indeed loving it, but I haven't worn it yet today I rubbed it down with LMB Most Delicate Protector, and it has to sit overnight before I take it out. Tomorrow will be it's first day "out on the town"  I feel as though I should take it out for a champagne brunch, except I don't drink! 

And, since you asked, here I am in my new Squiggle scarf, with the new bag. I love the way they go together! I wore the scarf to my doctor's appointment yesterday, and got TONS of compliments. It was the first time I had worn it, so needless to say I was thrilled that everyone noticed!


----------



## emmajayne

^ looking fab Elaine  love the bag and scarf so fabulous!!

I watched the show, not great in my opinion, some were ok, I liked the fur coat with the giant belt. 
The show as a whole was cool but not crazy about the outfits at all.


----------



## pookybear

Hi girls!

Elaine, love the baroque! Is that large or xl? I have the small size, keep forgetting to take her out!

Watched the show, love the belts also. Plus a leather jacket I caught a quick glimpse of but didn't see clearly. And I loved the last 3 outfits with the skirts and bows. And the music was very dramatic and mysterious, loved it! It's from the Tim Burton Alice in Wonderland film soundtrack. Wish there were more bags also, my eyes kept zeroing in whenever I spotted a model holding a bag


----------



## kateincali

hey girls. been a little while. why is it that the less i post, the more i buy? it feels like it should be the opposite.

pretty baroque, elaine!


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> hey girls. been a little while. why is it that the less i post, the more i buy? it feels like it should be the opposite.
> 
> pretty baroque, elaine!



Now you have to show us all the pretties you've been getting!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Now you have to show us all the pretties you've been getting!


i don't know if i want to take photos, there would then be photographic proof of what i've done and i'm not sure i'm ready for that lol

and i have three things on the way. sigh.

ETA okay so this is some of it. didn't have time to take better photos. 

1. black large stardust single + pink & green silk paisley scarf
2. from the garbo line, the camille (tan) and greta (black)
3. brown daisy
4. camel daisy
5. black + gold stam and icy little stam

but the black and gold stam needs a new home and i'm back and forth on the little stam. i've always wanted one with icy leather but i feel like i have too many black bags. 

camel daisy will also probably not make the cut and i don't know how i feel about the greta. it might be too grown up for me 

not shown: metallic silver bow wallet, pink + green paisley silk scarf with a different print, and a sweet punk i'm not saying a word about until it arrives and i have it in my hands.


----------



## emmajayne

faith_ann said:


> i don't know if i want to take photos, there would then be photographic proof of what i've done and i'm not sure i'm ready for that lol
> 
> and i have three things on the way. sigh.
> 
> ETA okay so this is some of it. didn't have time to take better photos.
> 
> 1. black large stardust cecilia + pink & green silk paisley scarf
> 2. from the garbo line, the camille (tan) and greta (black)
> 3. brown daisy
> 4. camel daisy
> 5. black + gold stam and icy little stam
> 
> but the black and gold stam needs a new home and i'm back and forth on the little stam. i've always wanted one with icy leather but i feel like i have too many black bags.
> 
> camel daisy will also probably not make the cut and i don't know how i feel about the greta. it might be too grown up for me
> 
> not shown: metallic silver bow wallet, pink + green paisley silk scarf with a different print, and a sweet punk i'm not saying a word about until it arrives and i have it in my hands.



im.in.love.


----------



## kateincali

emmajayne said:


> im.in.love.


thanks! someone needs to hide my wallet from me, though


----------



## emmajayne

faith_ann said:


> thanks! someone needs to hide my wallet from me, though



I know the feeling!! Even my retailer thinks I spend too much :/


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> ^ looking fab Elaine  love the bag and scarf so fabulous!!
> 
> I watched the show, not great in my opinion, some were ok, I liked the fur coat with the giant belt.
> The show as a whole was cool but not crazy about the outfits at all.


Thanks, *emmajayne*! The bag is larger (by just a titch) than my usual mini-bags, and it's nice for a change not to have to "jigsaw-puzzle" my stuff into it! 

The outfits *were* pretty strange, weren't they? Do you think they were meant to be worn, or will there be a "toned-down" version in the shops?


----------



## ElainePG

pookybear said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> *Elaine, love the baroque! Is that large or xl? I have the small size, keep forgetting to take her out!
> *
> Watched the show, love the belts also. Plus a leather jacket I caught a quick glimpse of but didn't see clearly. And I loved the last 3 outfits with the skirts and bows. And the music was very dramatic and mysterious, loved it! It's from the Tim Burton Alice in Wonderland film soundtrack. Wish there were more bags also, my eyes kept zeroing in whenever I spotted a model holding a bag


It's the XL, *pookybear*. It's exactly 12 inches across at the bottom, and it tapers just a teeny bit toward the top. If it were any larger, it would be too large for me (at 5' tall, I need to be *really* careful about bags overwhelming me) but the Large seemed as though it would be too small, if that makes sense.  I got it in Cognac so that I could get a lot of use out of it a nice, neutral color, but *not* black (I wear a lot of black, and I didn't want the bag to disappear.)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> hey girls. been a little while. why is it that the less i post, the more i buy? it feels like it should be the opposite.
> 
> *pretty baroque, elaine!*


Thanks! I've finished treating it with LMB Most Delicate Protector now it's time to take it out on the town! 

What have you been buying? We need pix!!!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks! I've finished treating it with LMB Most Delicate Protector now it's time to take it out on the town!
> 
> What have you been buying? We need pix!!!


pics are a few posts up 

i should treat my bags but i never get around to it


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i don't know if i want to take photos, there would then be photographic proof of what i've done and i'm not sure i'm ready for that lol
> 
> and i have three things on the way. sigh.
> 
> ETA okay so this is some of it. didn't have time to take better photos.
> 
> 1. black large stardust single + pink & green silk paisley scarf
> 2. from the garbo line, the camille (tan) and greta (black)
> 3. brown daisy
> 4. camel daisy
> 5. black + gold stam and icy little stam
> 
> but the black and gold stam needs a new home and i'm back and forth on the little stam. i've always wanted one with icy leather but i feel like i have too many black bags.
> 
> camel daisy will also probably not make the cut and i don't know how i feel about the greta. it might be too grown up for me
> 
> not shown: metallic silver bow wallet, pink + green paisley silk scarf with a different print, and a sweet punk i'm not saying a word about until it arrives and i have it in my hands.


OMG you have got a GREAT eye for bags! And I remember you got the scarf didn't *nascar* buy the other one? They were on eBay, right? 

The icy Little Stam just *sparkles*. I can see why you were drawn to it. If I didn't already have the Wellington Peggy with the 2 straps (long leather for daytime/crossbody & short gold for evening) I'd be mighty tempted to search one down and use it as an evening bag! (Not that I go out in the evening very often and I live in a beach town, so nobody dresses up all that much. But there's just something about a black dressy bag)

The black & gold Stam is soooooo dramatic! But also incredibly versatile. I could see it going with everything from jeans (& a white tee & black leather jacket) to an evening gown. Does it *really* need a new home? (Not that I'm enabling you or anything, hee, hee, hee!) 

Can't wait to see your "sweet punk"!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> OMG you have got a GREAT eye for bags! And I remember you got the scarf didn't *nascar* buy the other one? They were on eBay, right?


nas got one and so did another PFer, i think



> The icy Little Stam just *sparkles*. I can see why you were drawn to it. If I didn't already have the Wellington Peggy with the 2 straps (long leather for daytime/crossbody & short gold for evening) I'd be mighty tempted to search one down and use it as an evening bag! (Not that I go out in the evening very often and I live in a beach town, so nobody dresses up all that much. But there's just something about a black dressy bag)


it does. icy leather is so hard to find but i decided that's probably not a good enough reason to keep it. i prefer my python little stams and would rather have a quilted one in a bright colour with either the longer crossbody strap or the leather entwined chain.  

i don't have enough of a social life for an evening bag lol



> The black & gold Stam is soooooo dramatic! But also incredibly versatile. I could see it going with everything from jeans (& a white tee & black leather jacket) to an evening gown. Does it *really* need a new home? (Not that I'm enabling you or anything, hee, hee, hee!)


ha, yes, it does. i'm not much of a gold bag girl but the price was too good to not give it a try. 



> Can't wait to see your "sweet punk"!


neither can i! i didn't even know the colour was produced until i found it


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> * i'm not much of a gold bag girl* but the price was too good to not give it a try.



No, neither am I. I once caved and bought a bag in a style I already owned, but it was a rose-gold saffiano leather metallic. It looked TDF in the photos, and the price was great. Then it arrived. And I took it out of the box. And I put it right back into the box. To me, it screamed "Miami Beach." And that's just *so* not me! 

Oh, dear. I realize I may have just offended someone on this thread. Just to put my comment in context, my grandparents (may they rest in peace) used to spend winters in Miami Beach. My husband's parents retired to Boca Raton. My parents even tried out Florida for a few winters though it didn't "take." I'm really, *honestly* not prejudiced against the state. There's just a certain "look" that you see in certain parts of the Eastern Seaboard: white slacks & tops with gold accents, metallic everything, poufy hair 

I think I'd better shut up now.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> No, neither am I. I once caved and bought a bag in a style I already owned, but it was a rose-gold saffiano leather metallic. It looked TDF in the photos, and the price was great. Then it arrived. And I took it out of the box. And I put it right back into the box. To me, it screamed "Miami Beach." And that's just *so* not me!
> 
> Oh, dear. I realize I may have just offended someone on this thread. Just to put my comment in context, my grandparents (may they rest in peace) used to spend winters in Miami Beach. My husband's parents retired to Boca Raton. My parents even tried out Florida for a few winters&#8230; though it didn't "take." I'm really, *honestly* not prejudiced against the state. There's just a certain "look" that you see in certain parts of the *Eastern Seaboard: white slacks & tops with gold accents, metallic everything, poufy hair&#8230; *
> 
> I think I'd better shut up now.


it's the "born and raised in jersey, retired to florida" look


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> thanks! someone needs to hide my wallet from me, though




Hahaha, I love your commitment (and wish to not admit) I def felt like that in December! I loooooove the star dust single so so much


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it's the "born and raised in jersey, retired to florida" look


HAH! Now we've both probably offended half the people on tPF! (But you're not wrong&#8230;.)


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> i don't know if i want to take photos, there would then be photographic proof of what i've done and i'm not sure i'm ready for that lol
> 
> and i have three things on the way. sigh.
> 
> ETA okay so this is some of it. didn't have time to take better photos.
> 
> 1. black large stardust single + pink & green silk paisley scarf
> 2. from the garbo line, the camille (tan) and greta (black)
> 3. brown daisy
> 4. camel daisy
> 5. black + gold stam and icy little stam
> 
> but the black and gold stam needs a new home and i'm back and forth on the little stam. i've always wanted one with icy leather but i feel like i have too many black bags.
> 
> camel daisy will also probably not make the cut and i don't know how i feel about the greta. it might be too grown up for me
> 
> not shown: metallic silver bow wallet, pink + green paisley silk scarf with a different print, and a sweet punk i'm not saying a word about until it arrives and i have it in my hands.



Oh wow!  So much great stuff but that gold & black stam is exquisite!  Maybe my favorite stam so far!  Great finds!

And while you say hid your wallet, I my sense is (and I could be totally wrong) you are pretty good at reselling bags for more than you bought them for/not at a loss, so maybe this is all to enable some exciting splurge later? 

Excited to see this mysterious SP.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Hahaha, I love your commitment (and wish to not admit) I def felt like that in December! I loooooove the star dust single so so much


the stardust single and camille are tied for favourite recent purchases. if only the stardust had been made in pink (quilted leather, not python embossed) 

what did you get in december?



ElainePG said:


> HAH! Now we've both probably offended half the people on tPF! *(But you're not wrong.)*


this is true...


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> the stardust single and camille are tied for favourite recent purchases. if only the stardust had been made in pink (quilted leather, not python embossed)
> 
> what did you get in december?
> 
> 
> this is true...




Omg I would die for pink.. With silver! Hmm I think December was my ps1, a proenza woc, a mulberry lily and alexa (although some didn't actually get delivered till January) I have been slacking on my MJ because I'm just too lazy to hunt for the stardust Cecilia. I have been good since the mulberrys were delivered.. Haven't bought a bag since!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Oh wow!  So much great stuff but that gold & black stam is exquisite!  Maybe my favorite stam so far!  Great finds!
> 
> And while you say hid your wallet, I my sense is (and I could be totally wrong) you are pretty good at reselling bags for more than you bought them for/not at a loss, so maybe this is all to enable some exciting splurge later?
> 
> Excited to see this mysterious SP.


yeah, i'm not worried about not making my money back or anything. i wish things would sell faster, though. i have no patience and i get stressed out quickly when things are around that i don't want.

i'm probably overselling the SP. i'm just happy to have found it


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Omg I would die for pink.. With silver! Hmm I think December was my ps1, a proenza woc, a mulberry lily and alexa (although some didn't actually get delivered till January) I have been slacking on my MJ because I'm just too lazy to hunt for the stardust Cecilia. I have been good since the mulberrys were delivered.. Haven't bought a bag since!


you were busy!

what colour sd cecilia are you looking for?


----------



## nascar fan

Have y'all missed me?  lol!
I have been trying to work and not play online lately.
Anyone see what happened at the Corvette factory/museum?????  http://news.yahoo.com/sinkhole-coll...oNjl0BHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1NNRTI2Ml8x


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> you were busy!
> 
> what colour sd cecilia are you looking for?




I'm pretty open to suggestions. Nothing EVER orange, it makes my skin look like I tanned every day for a year. Nothing yellow, washes me out. Nothing white.. Because I can't keep it clean.


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Have y'all missed me?  lol!
> I have been trying to work and not play online lately.
> Anyone see what happened at the Corvette factory/museum?????  http://news.yahoo.com/sinkhole-coll...oNjl0BHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1NNRTI2Ml8x




Yeah!!!! I saw that earlier today from my ap alerts! Crazy! I am so glad no one got hurt but those poor beautiful cars..


----------



## NikkNak728

NikkNak728 said:


> I'm pretty open to suggestions. Nothing EVER orange, it makes my skin look like I tanned every day for a year. Nothing yellow, washes me out. Nothing white.. Because I can't keep it clean.




Oh and nothing else super light like beige. I have a camel and a beige bag and it's stressful enough trying to keep those clean.

I kind of end up making my choices pretty small because I just can't do certain colors haha


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> i don't know if i want to take photos, there would then be photographic proof of what i've done and i'm not sure i'm ready for that lol
> 
> and i have three things on the way. sigh.
> 
> ETA okay so this is some of it. didn't have time to take better photos.
> 
> 1. black large stardust single + pink & green silk paisley scarf
> 2. from the garbo line, the camille (tan) and greta (black)
> 3. brown daisy
> 4. camel daisy
> 5. black + gold stam and icy little stam
> 
> but the black and gold stam needs a new home and i'm back and forth on the little stam. i've always wanted one with icy leather but i feel like i have too many black bags.
> 
> camel daisy will also probably not make the cut and i don't know how i feel about the greta. it might be too grown up for me
> 
> not shown: metallic silver bow wallet, pink + green paisley silk scarf with a different print, and a sweet punk i'm not saying a word about until it arrives and i have it in my hands.




Sweet punk! Tell me more! Or whisper it to me in a PM


----------



## pookybear

ElainePG said:


> It's the XL, *pookybear*. It's exactly 12 inches across at the bottom, and it tapers just a teeny bit toward the top. If it were any larger, it would be too large for me (at 5' tall, I need to be *really* careful about bags overwhelming me) but the Large seemed as though it would be too small, if that makes sense.  I got it in Cognac so that I could get a lot of use out of it a nice, neutral color, but *not* black (I wear a lot of black, and I didn't want the bag to disappear.)




Nice! Cognac is a very wearable color that goes with many things. How are you wearing chains when in crossbody? I seem to have forgotten what's the proper way to do it, it's been so long. Mine looks silly right now..


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I'm pretty open to suggestions. Nothing EVER orange, it makes my skin look like I tanned every day for a year. Nothing yellow, washes me out. Nothing white.. Because I can't keep it clean.


there's a black one 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Cecilia-Stardust-Handbag-Excellent-Condition-/380841167834


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> there's a black one
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Cecilia-Stardust-Handbag-Excellent-Condition-/380841167834




Ahhh don't tempt me, I really don't want to spend that much on used. I think I'll be stagnant and "satisfied" with my collection for a while. I think I may list a couple bals so I can make room for something new when I have something to celebrate.. If I could actually hold out till the first week in may I would be shocked but there are crazier things.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Ahhh don't tempt me, I really don't want to spend that much on used. I think I'll be stagnant and "satisfied" with my collection for a while. I think I may list a couple bals so I can make room for something new when I have something to celebrate.. If I could actually hold out till the first week in may I would be shocked but there are crazier things.


yeah, that is a little pricey. 

you can make it until may! maybe


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> yeah, that is a little pricey.
> 
> you can make it until may! maybe




When do spring sales kick in... I'm counting on those big designer mark downs.. I think maybe that's when I'll give in haha


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Have y'all missed me?  lol!
> I have been trying to work and not play online lately.
> *Anyone see what happened at the Corvette factory/museum?????  *http://news.yahoo.com/sinkhole-coll...oNjl0BHNlYwNzYwRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkA1NNRTI2Ml8x



Yikes that was quite a picture! It's really not funny but I just cracked up when I read this lady's comment: _"That's a whole lot of money just to throw down a hole," said Alida Kriete, who stopped with her family on their way back home in Indiana after a vacation to the Gulf Coast._

Ay-yup!


----------



## ElainePG

pookybear said:


> Nice! Cognac is a very wearable color that goes with many things. How are you wearing chains when in crossbody? *I seem to have forgotten what's the proper way to do it, it's been so long. *Mine looks silly right now..


Okay. So it's in shoulder bag mode, with the chain doubled and both leather pieces at the *top* (as they are when they sit on your shoulder), oriented in the same direction (not twisted). Now release the back chain, and then slide the chain up from the *front* of the bag, so that the flat leather at the midpoint is against the *back* of the bag. That way, you really can't see that it was originally a doubled chain it just looks like one long chain with one flat leather strip over your shoulder, and the bag opens properly. To turn it into a shoulder bag again, pull on the back leather piece and presto! 

I've never owned a 2-chain bag before, and I was worried that fiddling with the chain would be cumbersome, but it works like a charm! The crossbody is just a wee bit long on me (or maybe *I'm* a little short for *it*? ) but what's a few inches between friends? I adore the bag, and I'd definitely buy one in another color.


----------



## ElainePG

So long, everyone! I'm off in the morning for my *Big Nordstrom Adventure*. Mapquest says 1 hour & 32 minutes, depending on traffic. I tend to drive a little fast  so I may shave 10 minutes off that. And I don't drive a red car any more just a boring grey 15-year-old SUV (with 84,000 miles on it), so I doubt I'll get caught but shhhhhhh!

Hopefully returning with a new MJ bag and some other goodies. I've been in daily email conversation with "my" personal shopper, Sara, who assures me that she'll have a fitting room simply *bursting* with goodies for me. I've made it a triple-points day, so I figure I should live it up right?

It's been a rough five months; I *seriously* deserve this. Pictures to follow on Friday (or Saturday, if I end up flat on my back on Friday but it will be worth it!).


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> When do spring sales kick in... I'm counting on those big designer mark downs.. I think maybe that's when I'll give in haha


Oh! Are there spring sales, too? I thought it was just pre-Christmas. (Remember, I'm brand new to all this retail stuff.) Goody! 

Today I was reading this month's Allure, and I saw a photo of someone (I can't remember who) looking terrific in a pair of faded jeans, a super-fab jacket, great ankle boots, and a black (or maybe navy) Bal. And I suddenly "got" the Bal appeal. It looked marvelously slouchy, and exactly right for her outfit. For the first time, I could suddenly see myself owning one except I just wish Bals weren't so darned BIG! I'm afraid it would overpower me. But you & I are about the same height, and you carry them so how do you make it work?


----------



## pookybear

ElainePG said:


> Okay. So it's in shoulder bag mode, with the chain doubled and both leather pieces at the *top* (as they are when they sit on your shoulder), oriented in the same direction (not twisted). Now release the back chain, and then slide the chain up from the *front* of the bag, so that the flat leather at the midpoint is against the *back* of the bag. That way, you really can't see that it was originally a doubled chain it just looks like one long chain with one flat leather strip over your shoulder, and the bag opens properly. To turn it into a shoulder bag again, pull on the back leather piece and presto!
> 
> 
> 
> I've never owned a 2-chain bag before, and I was worried that fiddling with the chain would be cumbersome, but it works like a charm! The crossbody is just a wee bit long on me (or maybe *I'm* a little short for *it*? ) but what's a few inches between friends? I adore the bag, and I'd definitely buy one in another color.




Have fun on your shopping trip!!! You definitely deserve it 

Thanks for the instructions! That's what I thought... I couldn't remember which strap was supposed to be against the bag  

yeah, I thought it would be hard to move the chain, but works fine. I'm a bit careful since I had an old baroque where the leather in the chain came a bit undone... Not sure if that was from previous user or mfr defect.


----------



## Esquared72

Mornin' all. 

Anyone wanna come visit me in the Mid-Atlantic? Over a foot already and they are calling for as much as 20 inches in my town.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Oh! Are there spring sales, too? I thought it was just pre-Christmas. (Remember, I'm brand new to all this retail stuff.) Goody!
> 
> Today I was reading this month's Allure, and I saw a photo of someone (I can't remember who) looking terrific in a pair of faded jeans, a super-fab jacket, great ankle boots, and a black (or maybe navy) Bal. And I suddenly "got" the Bal appeal. It looked marvelously slouchy, and exactly right for her outfit. For the first time, I could suddenly see myself owning one except I just wish Bals weren't so darned BIG! I'm afraid it would overpower me. But you & I are about the same height, and you carry them so how do you make it work?


Bals are Not Big.    The City is too small for me.  (I am 5' 3.5")  There are even smaller ones.  The Town, The First.  They all look pretty much the same.
Little.
Have fun.
Geez, if it was only 1.5 hrs drive, how did you wait so long?  I drove 3 hrs round trip yesterday just to work for 40 minutes.  
Pony up!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oh! Are there spring sales, too? I thought it was just pre-Christmas. (Remember, I'm brand new to all this retail stuff.) Goody!
> 
> 
> 
> Today I was reading this month's Allure, and I saw a photo of someone (I can't remember who) looking terrific in a pair of faded jeans, a super-fab jacket, great ankle boots, and a black (or maybe navy) Bal. And I suddenly "got" the Bal appeal. It looked marvelously slouchy, and exactly right for her outfit. For the first time, I could suddenly see myself owning one except I just wish Bals weren't so darned BIG! I'm afraid it would overpower me. But you & I are about the same height, and you carry them so how do you make it work?




Ah there's different sizes! I wear a smart version (the town) more often than the city. The mini city is great but you small for me every day but there's more than that style!


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Bals are Not Big.    The City is too small for me.  (I am 5' 3.5")  There are even smaller ones.  The Town, The First.  They all look pretty much the same.
> Little.
> Have fun.
> Geez, if it was only 1.5 hrs drive, how did you wait so long?  I drove 3 hrs round trip yesterday just to work for 40 minutes.
> Pony up!




Hahaha! I find it big on days I'm not working but small on work days. Just depends I suppose


----------



## Eru

it's started snowing again, could I have another snow day? *knocks on wood*


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> it's started snowing again, could I have another snow day? *knocks on wood*



That's what I'm hoping for!


----------



## nascar fan

wonder how Elaine's shopping trip went today?


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> wonder how Elaine's shopping trip went today?




I know! I'm so curious to see what she got so I can live vicariously through her!


----------



## emmajayne

Received Georgie & Leoaprd Scarf now aaaaaaaaa


----------



## Esquared72

Can't wait to see the Georgie!

So we ended up with 25 inches of snow. Another clipper is coming through tonight, which will bring another 4 inches or so. Working from home and also helping DH dig out as he has to try and make it into work today. Not thrilled about that as roads are horrible. :/


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> wonder how Elaine's shopping trip went today?



Elaine had an amazing shopping day yesterday, and is still recuperating today!  

Quick report (pix to follow when I have the energy):

I achieved my main goal: I bought the MJ Mini-54 bag in Red Flame it's even more amazing IRL. My PS (that's what they call them in Nordstrom: Personal Stylist) jumped through hoops to find me one that hadn't been out on the floor, so it was still in the box, all in tissue & cellophane, when I walked into the fitting room. Not a single scratch or fingerprint on it just as it should be. It's *the* most amazing shade of red; not tomato, not berry, not strawberry, I hate to call it a "true" red, but that's really what it is. The kind of red that will go with everything, even orange & pink. I'm in luuuuuuuuv! When Sara (the PS) & I finally emerged from the fitting room, all the SAs wanted to peek at the bag, but Sara wouldn't let them touch it! She just held it up 

In addition:
- A pair of AGL ballerina flats in a lovely shade of dark green with pewter patent at the toes.
- 3 Nic + Zoe cardi/jackets, one of which was on sale.
- A Classiques Entier jacket. Here's the link, though it looks a lot better on me 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/classiques-entier-zip-detail-coated-tweed-jacket/3580660?origin=wishlist
BTW: *What's* with the look of a long tee dripping down below a cropped jacket? Didn't anyone tell her to tuck in her shirt and put on a nice belt? 
It's mostly cotton, with some rayon, so it will be nice for spring, but in our climate it will also work for winter if I accessorize it correctly. It needed alteration so it's the only thing I didn't bring home. I'm Level 2, so alterations are free. The alterations lady was wonderful: about 6 inches *shorter* than I am, and with a really terrific eye for fit. It was kind of a complex alteration job, because of the curved seams in the front, but it's going to look fab.

I made it a triple-point day, so I racked up about a squillion points. And it was *so* much fun to be out shopping again! A real spirit-lifter. Now I'm on my way to get a massage I'll probably fall asleep on the massage table 

Happt Valentine's Day, everyone!


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> Elaine had an amazing shopping day yesterday, and is still recuperating today!
> 
> Quick report (pix to follow when I have the energy):
> 
> I achieved my main goal: I bought the MJ Mini-54 bag in Red Flame it's even more amazing IRL. My PS (that's what they call them in Nordstrom: Personal Stylist) jumped through hoops to find me one that hadn't been out on the floor, so it was still in the box, all in tissue & cellophane, when I walked into the fitting room. Not a single scratch or fingerprint on it just as it should be. It's *the* most amazing shade of red; not tomato, not berry, not strawberry, I hate to call it a "true" red, but that's really what it is. The kind of red that will go with everything, even orange & pink. I'm in luuuuuuuuv! When Sara (the PS) & I finally emerged from the fitting room, all the SAs wanted to peek at the bag, but Sara wouldn't let them touch it! She just held it up
> 
> In addition:
> - A pair of AGL ballerina flats in a lovely shade of dark green with pewter patent at the toes.
> - 3 Nic + Zoe cardi/jackets, one of which was on sale.
> - A Classiques Entier jacket. Here's the link, though it looks a lot better on me
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/classiques-entier-zip-detail-coated-tweed-jacket/3580660?origin=wishlist
> BTW: *What's* with the look of a long tee dripping down below a cropped jacket? Didn't anyone tell her to tuck in her shirt and put on a nice belt?
> It's mostly cotton, with some rayon, so it will be nice for spring, but in our climate it will also work for winter if I accessorize it correctly. It needed alteration so it's the only thing I didn't bring home. I'm Level 2, so alterations are free. The alterations lady was wonderful: about 6 inches *shorter* than I am, and with a really terrific eye for fit. It was kind of a complex alteration job, because of the curved seams in the front, but it's going to look fab.
> 
> I made it a triple-point day, so I racked up about a squillion points. And it was *so* much fun to be out shopping again! A real spirit-lifter. Now I'm on my way to get a massage I'll probably fall asleep on the massage table
> 
> Happt Valentine's Day, everyone!



Fab! Was wondering how your trip went  sounds amazing!!! Seems like you had a great day


----------



## emmajayne

Happy Valentine's Day


Love is defo in the air with my new MBMJ scarf & MJ Georgie Bag 

Please ignore, dirty mirror (too lazy to clean it), and the Valetine's gift are from the best Dad ever!!

My boyfriend has to catch up when home from work haha


----------



## NikkNak728

Sounds so fun Elaine! Can't wait to see the bag!

On the other note.. That's pretty modern and young and how my friends, colleagues and I all dress. Shirts are always long, it's a longer leaner look and peaks out under cardigans or jackets. I'm not sure I know anyone my age that would actually wear a belt.


----------



## Eru

ugh you guys are the worse, seeing all of your awesome purchases makes me itch to buy some more MJ stuff.  I've been buying tons of KS stuff but you are winning me back over (I just love KS's stupid, impractical, but great clutches).


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Sounds so fun Elaine! Can't wait to see the bag!
> 
> On the other note.. *That's pretty modern and young and how my friends, colleagues and I all dress*. Shirts are always long, it's a longer leaner look and peaks out under cardigans or jackets. I'm not sure I know anyone my age that would actually wear a belt.


Oh! Well, I guess *I've* certainly been told off! 

Truthfully, I've seen lots of young people dress that way I was only partly serious. And it can look very cute. But for some reason, on *this* model, in *this* jacket, I didn't think it was the best way to wear the jacket. Maybe because it's very color-blocky: pink plus white plus black. I could see it better if she were wearing medium-blue or grey jeans, f'rinstance. 

Or maybe it's just a generational thing. (Like my mother thinking that you can't wear blue & black together, LOL)


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> ugh you guys are the worse, seeing all of your awesome purchases makes me itch to buy some more MJ stuff.  I've been buying tons of KS stuff but you are winning me back over (I just love KS's stupid, impractical, but great clutches).


I love them too! There's one that looks like a rolled-up New York Times that I was *this* close to buying, but I was saving my $$$ for the MJ bag.


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Happy Valentine's Day
> 
> 
> Love is defo in the air with my new MBMJ scarf & MJ Georgie Bag
> 
> Please ignore, dirty mirror (too lazy to clean it), and the Valetine's gift are from the best Dad ever!!
> 
> *My boyfriend has to catch up when home from work haha*


The Georgie & leopard scarf look amazing! I just love the way the black leather glows as though it's lit from within. 

Happy Valentine's Day, *emmajayne*! I hope your boyfriend surprises you with something faaaabulous!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oh! Well, I guess *I've* certainly been told off!
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully, I've seen lots of young people dress that way I was only partly serious. And it can look very cute. But for some reason, on *this* model, in *this* jacket, I didn't think it was the best way to wear the jacket. Maybe because it's very color-blocky: pink plus white plus black. I could see it better if she were wearing medium-blue or grey jeans, f'rinstance.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe it's just a generational thing. (Like my mother thinking that you can't wear blue & black together, LOL)




I still am not physically able to wear navy blue and black together... Or brown and black &#128513;

Haha! No no no no tell off, just stating that I dunno if I could even get dressed in the morning without a long shirt haha! I do agree in that outfit it's a little off big my mom always yells at me for long tops.. Personally I like that I cover my tush!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I love them too! There's one that looks like a rolled-up New York Times that I was *this* close to buying, but I was saving my $$$ for the MJ bag.



that one I got,   Couldn't believe I was able to snag it for $59 + tax and shipping when it had been selling for over $1000 on ebay.  I've wanted it for SO long and was convinced I'd never get it.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> that one I got,   Couldn't believe I was able to snag it for $59 + tax and shipping when it had been selling for over $1000 on ebay.  I've wanted it for SO long and was convinced I'd never get it.


Yes! That's the exact one I saw&#8230; and (I think) at that price, too! It was on sale at their on-line store, right? I'm still regretting that I let it get away. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I still am not physically able to wear navy blue and black together... Or brown and black &#128513;
> 
> Haha! No no no no tell off, just stating that* I dunno if I could even get dressed in the morning without a long shirt haha!* I do agree in that outfit it's a little off big my mom always yells at me for long tops.. *Personally I like that I cover my tush!*


I like a long shirt, too, just not something cropped on *top* of it! I do it in reverse the shorter tee *first*, and *then* the long shirt. (And then a scarf, of course! ) 

But don't worry, I didn't take it as telling me off we're still friends! 

Oh, and I do agree with you about *navy* & black. But I got a cardi/jacket yesterday that's more of a grey/blue tweed, but definitely blue (not navy, though, more of a medium blue), and I plan to wear it with black, and I think it looks good. We'll see what you think when you see the pix! And I have a cardi that's a mix of colors browns, taupes, and blacks... and it looks good with black, too. (Though I agree that a plain dark brown jacket probably would look strange with an all-black outfit, unless you had a scarf that pulled it together.) When I was in high school, you couldn't wear green & blue together "they" said it clashed. I think it all depends on *which* blue & *which* green. There are far fewer rules now!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I like a long shirt, too, just not something cropped on *top* of it! I do it in reverse the shorter tee *first*, and *then* the long shirt. (And then a scarf, of course! )
> 
> 
> 
> But don't worry, I didn't take it as telling me off we're still friends!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I do agree with you about *navy* & black. But I got a cardi/jacket yesterday that's more of a grey/blue tweed, but definitely blue (not navy, though, more of a medium blue), and I plan to wear it with black, and I think it looks good. We'll see what you think when you see the pix! And I have a cardi that's a mix of colors browns, taupes, and blacks... and it looks good with black, too. (Though I agree that a plain dark brown jacket probably would look strange with an all-black outfit, unless you had a scarf that pulled it together.) When I was in high school, you couldn't wear green & blue together "they" said it clashed. I think it all depends on *which* blue & *which* green. There are far fewer rules now!




Oh yes agreed, I love a good royal or jewel blue with black. I think I just wear so much black that I don't ever end up clashing because everything matches.. I like a deep tan with black but I have never been able to force myself to do brown.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh yes agreed, I love a good royal or jewel blue with black. I think I just wear so much black that I don't ever end up clashing because everything matches.. I like a deep tan with black but I have never been able to force myself to do brown.


Shoe Alert! Shoe Alert! *Sam Edelman* ballet flats on sale @ Gilt this afternoon! (Don't know if the styles appeal, but I know it's a shoe you like.) Happy hunting!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Shoe Alert! Shoe Alert! *Sam Edelman* ballet flats on sale @ Gilt this afternoon! (Don't know if the styles appeal, but I know it's a shoe you like.) Happy hunting!




Ah I do love my Felicia ballet flats (in three colors) and my gorgeous black riding boots! I do need a navy flat however I found the most awesome "smoking slipper" on sale at Nordstrom rack yesterday. They are doing their clear the rack so the sales were big- jimmy choos for 150, ysl and valentinos for 150.. And my pretty new all black 
AGL smoking slipper 350  down to 45 bucks. I'm not sure why the style is called a smoking slipper because it's def not a slipper and I don't smoke so.. Let's just call it a flat.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Ah I do love my Felicia ballet flats (in three colors) and my gorgeous black riding boots! I do need a navy flat however I found the most awesome "smoking slipper" on sale at Nordstrom rack yesterday. They are doing their clear the rack so the sales were big- jimmy choos for 150, ysl and valentinos for 150.. And my pretty new all black
> *AGL smoking slipper 350  down to 45 bucks. I'm not sure why the style is called a smoking slipper because it's def not a slipper and I don't smoke so.. Let's just call it a flat.*



Wow! Well done! Can we see a picture? I've seen those "smoking slippers" (in tan, I think) on the Nordstrom site they're very cute, but I'm sure are simply smashing in black.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Wow! Well done! Can we see a picture? I've seen those "smoking slippers" (in tan, I think) on the Nordstrom site they're very cute, but I'm sure are simply smashing in black.




Not till we see your loot!&#128521;


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Not till we see your loot!&#128521;


Fair enough! I'll try to do some of it tomorrow. I'm still recuperating from my trip, so you wouldn't want to see modeling pix at the moment, but by tomorrow I might (*might*) look halfway-human. 

In the meantime, here are the AGL shoes. The color is a deeper, more "forest" green IRL less olive. They are a perfect match with my green MJ Squiggle scarf!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Fair enough! I'll try to do some of it tomorrow. I'm still recuperating from my trip, so you wouldn't want to see modeling pix at the moment, but by tomorrow I might (*might*) look halfway-human.
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime, here are the AGL shoes. The color is a deeper, more "forest" green IRL less olive. They are a perfect match with my green MJ Squiggle scarf!




No one said you need to model, I never do haha! Just take a shot of the bag!


----------



## ElainePG

A few of my purchases from last week. The Marc Jacobs 54 Mini is, of course, the star of the show in all 3 pix.
1. New Nic + Zoe cardi/jacket with an old Hermes scarf. I have a DVF oblong on order from Gilt that will be a better color, but it won't be here until next week, so I'm faking it in the meantime. 
2. New Nic + Zoe cardi, worn with a cimarron pendant that my parents brought back from China 26 years ago. I thought the cardi had sort of an Asian look, so I went with an Asian look in the jewelry.
3. Closeup of the bag, with another old Hermes scarf. I think these two will go well together when I'm wearing my standard "uniform" of all-black!


----------



## kateincali

that's a pretty red


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> A few of my purchases from last week. The Marc Jacobs 54 Mini is, of course, the star of the show in all 3 pix.
> 
> 1. New Nic + Zoe cardi/jacket with an old Hermes scarf. I have a DVF oblong on order from Gilt that will be a better color, but it won't be here until next week, so I'm faking it in the meantime.
> 
> 2. New Nic + Zoe cardi, worn with a cimarron pendant that my parents brought back from China 26 years ago. I thought the cardi had sort of an Asian look, so I went with an Asian look in the jewelry.
> 
> 3. Closeup of the bag, with another old Hermes scarf. I think these two will go well together when I'm wearing my standard "uniform" of all-black!


Love it!


----------



## NikkNak728

Elaine I love love the bag! Perfect size and gorgeous red!


----------



## NikkNak728

I was so excited to have Presidents' Day and thought oh boy I will get so much done... And what a fail I have a horrible sore throat and have been sleeping all day &#128513;

How to get all my homework done in the last few hours of my day??!!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> I was so excited to have Presidents' Day and thought oh boy I will get so much done... And what a fail I have a horrible sore throat and have been sleeping all day &#128513;
> 
> How to get all my homework done in the last few hours of my day??!!



Ugh exact same situation except replace "homework" with "work work," lol.  Why did I do no work last week? *shoots self in foot*


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> A few of my purchases from last week. The Marc Jacobs 54 Mini is, of course, the star of the show in all 3 pix.
> 1. New Nic + Zoe cardi/jacket with an old Hermes scarf. I have a DVF oblong on order from Gilt that will be a better color, but it won't be here until next week, so I'm faking it in the meantime.
> 2. New Nic + Zoe cardi, worn with a cimarron pendant that my parents brought back from China 26 years ago. I thought the cardi had sort of an Asian look, so I went with an Asian look in the jewelry.
> 3. Closeup of the bag, with another old Hermes scarf. I think these two will go well together when I'm wearing my standard "uniform" of all-black!


Ooooh beautiful purse!


----------



## ElainePG

> that's a pretty red





> Love it!





> Elaine I love love the bag! Perfect size and gorgeous red!





> Ooooh beautiful purse!



Thanks, everyone! It also functions great i.e., easy to take my wallet (the MJ quilted Long Lex) in & out, easy to find my car keys in the inside zippered pocket, the outside open pocket in the back is a great place to stash receipts during the day, the satchel handles flip down easily when I carry it cross body.

I can't decide whether to use some sort of protector on it. Usually I use Most Delicate Protector from LMB, but this leather is very hard, and has sort of a sheen to it. It's nothing like my quilted bags, where the LMB products soak in nicely. (In fact, I'll admit I'm kinda terrified of scratching the leather with my car key I'm being super-careful!)

Anway, I really can't see a protector absorbing into the leather I have a feeling it would just sort of sit there looking ugly. There must be other MJ bags with a finish like this one what do you do with yours?

P.S. As you can see, I haven't quite mastered the art of doing multiple quotes.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I was so excited to have Presidents' Day and thought oh boy I will get so much done... And what a fail I have a horrible sore throat and have been sleeping all day &#128513;
> 
> How to get all my homework done in the last few hours of my day??!!



 Oh, yuck I'm so sorry! I hope someone brought you chicken soup?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Ugh exact same situation except replace "homework" with "work work," lol.  Why did I do no work last week? *shoots self in foot*


Oh, dear. You & Nikk, both down with the same creeping crud. It must be all that terrible weather you Easterners have been suffering through this past month I know "they" say you can't get sick from cold weather, but I ain't buying it. You go out in snowy, drippy, sloppy weather, it stands to reason your body is going to rebel.

Chicken soup! Made with plenty of garlic & parsley! (The parsley is because it's loaded with Vitamin C. The garlic is so everyone else will stay away from you and that way you won't catch their germs on top of yours. )

Will it help? As they used to say on the Borscht Belt vell, it couldn't hoit!


----------



## jun3machina

Kinda a shot in the dark but does anyone know who won that sweet punk sid a few weeks back. I got outbid and didn't have my pgorne with me.. and it's been killing me ever since


----------



## Eru

jun3machina said:


> Kinda a shot in the dark but does anyone know who won that sweet punk sid a few weeks back. I got outbid and didn't have my pgorne with me.. and it's been killing me ever since



Faith did say something about getting a new sp?


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Ugh exact same situation except replace "homework" with "work work," lol.  Why did I do no work last week? *shoots self in foot*




&#128533; procrastination is probably my very best talent haha


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, everyone! It also functions great i.e., easy to take my wallet (the MJ quilted Long Lex) in & out, easy to find my car keys in the inside zippered pocket, the outside open pocket in the back is a great place to stash receipts during the day, the satchel handles flip down easily when I carry it cross body.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide whether to use some sort of protector on it. Usually I use Most Delicate Protector from LMB, but this leather is very hard, and has sort of a sheen to it. It's nothing like my quilted bags, where the LMB products soak in nicely. (In fact, I'll admit I'm kinda terrified of scratching the leather with my car key I'm being super-careful!)
> 
> 
> 
> Anway, I really can't see a protector absorbing into the leather I have a feeling it would just sort of sit there looking ugly. There must be other MJ bags with a finish like this one what do you do with yours?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. As you can see, I haven't quite mastered the art of doing multiple quotes.




Do you have apple garde rain and stain spray? That's what I use on bags like that- or boots and shoes. It's just a spray and absorbs almost right away


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck I'm so sorry! I hope someone brought you chicken soup?




Nope &#128533; but I'm drinking lots of hot tea!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Do you have apple garde rain and stain spray? That's what I use on bags like that- or boots and shoes. It's just a spray and absorbs almost right away



Thanks for the advice. Actually, I just heard back from Barbara at LMB, and she recommended this: http://www.lovinmybags.co/beauty-shine-protection/ . It's more expensive than Apple Garde, I think, but I trust her line it's never let me down. It's also what she says to use on Bals, so I thought it might be useful for me to have on hand. Because you never know...


----------



## eaw1

I hope you all don't mind that I'm jumping in here...it's been a while.
I just have to share in a place where I know it'll be appreciated and people won't think I'm a freak for being so excited.

I nabbed (what looks like) a brand new sap green multi-pocket on eBay for 24.99, shipped.  

I've been looking for years.  No joke.  
24.99  
That's insane.


----------



## nascar fan

eaw1 said:


> I hope you all don't mind that I'm jumping in here...it's been a while.
> I just have to share in a place where I know it'll be appreciated and people won't think I'm a freak for being so excited.
> 
> I nabbed (what looks like) a brand new sap green multi-pocket on eBay for 24.99, shipped.
> 
> I've been looking for years.  No joke.
> 24.99
> That's insane.


We understand your excitement.  
Let us see a pic when it arrives!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> &#128533; procrastination is probably my very best talent haha


Ugh, same here.  Why do I do this to myself? *continues browsing purseforum*

@eaw1:  Oooooh!!!  I can't wait to see!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the advice. Actually, I just heard back from Barbara at LMB, and she recommended this: http://www.lovinmybags.co/beauty-shine-protection/ . It's more expensive than Apple Garde, I think, but I trust her line it's never let me down. It's also what she says to use on Bals, so I thought it might be useful for me to have on hand. Because you never know...




Worth a try. Balenciaga themselves actually recommended apple garde and conditioner to me back when I got my first one.. So I trust it and have used the line on everything. I find then easier


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Ugh, same here.  Why do I do this to myself? *continues browsing purseforum*
> 
> 
> 
> @eaw1:  Oooooh!!!  I can't wait to see!




I've actually gotten 4/6 assignments done this evening..they are due tomorrow night so I guess after work tomorrow I will be a busy girl &#128533;


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I've actually gotten 4/6 assignments done this evening..they are due tomorrow night so I guess after work tomorrow I will be a busy girl &#128533;


4 out of 6 is pretty good considering that you've been sick all day! Are you feeling better? I hope the hot tea helped. In fact, I hope it helped *so* much that you're not reading this you're fast asleep!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Worth a try. *Balenciaga themselves actually recommended apple garde and conditioner to me* back when I got my first one.. So I trust it and have used the line on everything. I find then easier


Oh, that's interesting. In that case, I may have to get some.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> 4 out of 6 is pretty good considering that you've been sick all day! Are you feeling better? I hope the hot tea helped. In fact, I hope it helped *so* much that you're not reading this you're fast asleep!




I wish.. It did certainly soothe my throat but not much like curing it. Now since I've slept most of the day I'm struggling to fall asleep. Our area is getting pounded with snow so I can only pray for a snow day.. Knowing it probably won't happen..&#128561;


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's interesting. In that case, I may have to get some.




Yep I asked at the boutique in NYC and I asked at Barney's when I was getting a bal clutch and Chloe crossbody. Both places swore by the apple. I got it off amazon for a pretty decent price and have not had one issue. It also doesn't smell at all so that's a perk


----------



## NikkNak728

6 am wake up call for a snow day is the best &#128515; now I have plenty of time to get better and do my work!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> 6 am wake up call for a snow day is the best &#65533;&#65533; now I have plenty of time to get better and do my work!



sooooooooooo jealous!


----------



## Eru

Anyone have magic tricks for waking up at work?

Also, these new PS bags are so nice: http://www.purseblog.com/proenza-sc...llection-new-york-fashion-week-fall-2014.html  I can't wait to see the non-exotic versions (exotics mostly give me the creeps if I touch them--nice to look at but nope.  Although man, that chanel boy bag with sting ray is soooo pretty, but I like alive sting rays so much).  Now I'm looking at PS1s online instead of being productive.

Oh handbags, why are you all so pretty?


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> Anyone have magic tricks for waking up at work?
> 
> Also, these new PS bags are so nice: http://www.purseblog.com/proenza-sc...llection-new-york-fashion-week-fall-2014.html  I can't wait to see the non-exotic versions (exotics mostly give me the creeps if I touch them--nice to look at but nope.  Although man, that chanel boy bag with sting ray is soooo pretty, but I like alive sting rays so much).  Now I'm looking at PS1s online instead of being productive.
> 
> Oh handbags, why are you all so pretty?




Hold your wrists under cold water, it has helped me. 


Ohh, isn't that do true about the handbags


----------



## ElainePG

nikknak728 said:


> 6 am wake up call for a snow day is the best &#128515; now i have plenty of time to get better and do my work!


YAY!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Anyone have magic tricks for waking up at work?
> 
> Also, these new PS bags are so nice: http://www.purseblog.com/proenza-sc...llection-new-york-fashion-week-fall-2014.html * I can't wait to see the non-exotic versions* (exotics mostly give me the creeps if I touch them--nice to look at but nope.  Although man, that chanel boy bag with sting ray is soooo pretty, but I like alive sting rays so much).  Now I'm looking at PS1s online instead of being productive.
> 
> Oh handbags, why are you all so pretty?


I *love* the colorblocking, but I'm sure with you on exotics. We have an entire exhibit of sting rays at the Monterey Bay Aquarium I couldn't possibly carry one on a clutch bag!

Plus, I have a couple of really nice clutch bags already, and I hardly ever wear them just for the opera or the symphony, and not many occasions for that (we have a symphony subscription here on our little Peninsula, but have to travel to SanFran for the opera, so it's only once or twice a year). Am I the only one who doesn't carry clutch bags during the day?


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yep I asked at the boutique in NYC and I asked at Barney's when I was getting a bal clutch and Chloe crossbody. Both places swore by the apple. I got it off amazon for a pretty decent price and have not had one issue. It also doesn't smell at all so that's a perk


Does it work on all types of leather? (Other than suede, OBviously.)


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I *love* the colorblocking, but I'm sure with you on exotics. We have an entire exhibit of sting rays at the Monterey Bay Aquarium I couldn't possibly carry one on a clutch bag!



Do you live near Monterey?  Monterey Bay Aquarium is literally one of my favorite places in the world and I have pet the sting rays there.  My university has a satellite campus right next to the aquarium and, as a student, I used to be able to get in for free!


----------



## ElainePG

*Sale alert!*

I thought MBMJ wasn't making the Natasha Preppy in leather any more, but Gilt is carrying it in 3 very pretty colors: http://www.gilt.com/sale/women/tbd-...-marc-by-marc-jacobs-preppy-natasha-crossbody
This is a great bag for knock-around days. The leather just gets better & better over time.

EDIT: The site description says it's lambskin&#8230; baloney. It's plain old cow leather. But since it's a casual bag, I see this as a *good* thing. Still, it really shows how important it is to watch G(u)ilt like a hawk!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Do you live near Monterey?  Monterey Bay Aquarium is literally one of my favorite places in the world and I have pet the sting rays there.  *My university has a satellite campus right next to the aquarium and, as a student, I used to be able to get in for free!*



Are you talking about the Hopkins Institute? I walk right past it when I get energetic and walk on the rec trail what a wonderful place! We're members of the MBA have been for years. Isn't it fun to pet the sting rays? 

When we early-retired in 2008 we moved to Pacific Grove, the next town over from Monterey, just "over the border" from where the aquarium is (in fact, the aquarium actually sits on the border between Monterey & PG).

Which university are you affiliated with? And what do you do there?


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Are you talking about the Hopkins Institute? I walk right past it when I get energetic and walk on the rec trail what a wonderful place! We're members of the MBA have been for years. Isn't it fun to pet the sting rays?
> 
> When we early-retired in 2008 we moved to Pacific Grove, the next town over from Monterey, just "over the border" from where the aquarium is (in fact, the aquarium actually sits on the border between Monterey & PG).
> 
> Which university are you affiliated with? And what do you do there?



Yeah!  That's Stanford's satellite campus!  And while I'm not there any longer, I did my undergrad and master's there and was an independent researcher for a bit.

Oh man, I am so jealous of where you live.  I wish I still lived there.  DC is not nearly as pretty.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Does it work on all types of leather? (Other than suede, OBviously.)




Yup yup- the spray actually works on suede too but not the conditioner or cleaner. I've been buying the stuff in bulk because all my shoes, boots and bags would have gotten ravaged this winter!


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Yeah!  That's Stanford's satellite campus!  And while I'm not there any longer, I did my undergrad and master's there and was an independent researcher for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I am so jealous of where you live.  I wish I still lived there.  DC is not nearly as pretty.




Aw it is I'm spring when the pretty blossoms come out!!!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> Aw it is I'm spring when the pretty blossoms come out!!!



That's true, the cherry blossoms are lovely but they do result in a lot of clueless tourists on the metro, lol.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Yeah!  That's Stanford's satellite campus!  And while I'm not there any longer, I did my undergrad and master's there and was an independent researcher for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I am so jealous of where you live.  I wish I still lived there.  DC is not nearly as pretty.




What sort of work are you doing in DC!? Is it fishy - related?


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> That's true, the cherry blossoms are lovely but they do result in a lot of clueless tourists on the metro, lol.




Hahaha! I love coming there in spring but it is crazy tourist time and even though I don't live there.. I hate being a "tourist"


----------



## jun3machina

Faith-kate bag


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> That's true, the cherry blossoms are lovely but they do result in a lot of clueless tourists on the metro, lol.


I love DC in bloom.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Faith-kate bag


i have one but thank you 

nvm my message btw, i found it. weird that it took a few minutes to show up for me


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> What sort of work are you doing in DC!? Is it fishy - related?


I do environmental science work at a major NGO, mostly climate change and conservation.  I miss doing primary/field research though, so I may go back to grad school.



NikkNak728 said:


> Hahaha! I love coming there in spring but it is crazy tourist time and even though I don't live there.. I hate being a "tourist"


Haha, .  I don't mind tourists--I get that DC is a tourist attraction--but I haaaaaaaaaaate when people block escalators on the metro or stand on the wrong side and make me miss trains.


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> I do environmental science work at a major NGO, mostly climate change and conservation.  I miss doing primary/field research though, so I may go back to grad school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, .  I don't mind tourists--I get that DC is a tourist attraction--but I haaaaaaaaaaate when people block escalators on the metro or stand on the wrong side and make me miss trains.




It drives me nuts when I take friends to NYC to visit family with me and they are standing in middles of streets taking pictures.. Or making people stop to take pictures of us.


----------



## emmajayne

last assignment due on Tuesday and two presentations on Monday

Then wine and lots of it!!!


----------



## emmajayne

ps Spring collection has started to toll on on MJ.com


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> last assignment due on Tuesday and two presentations on Monday
> 
> Then wine and lots of it!!!


Congrats! And good luck on your presentations!


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> ps Spring collection has started to toll on on MJ.com


Do you like the clothes? I can't find anything inspiring everything has almost a "deliberately dowdy" feeling to me. As though he's *trying* to go for a look that your aging auntie would wear. Even if he took the same clothes, but put better hair styles on the models, and accessorized with some "oomph," the clothes would look better.

But maybe I'm missing the point?

There is one bag that I *think* is new: it's called the "Patchwork Carol" and it has sort of a quilted look about it. It's down towards the bottom of the page, and it's shaped something like a stam. It has a lovely texture. But again, I kind of love it, and I kind of think it's something my Gramma would have carried in 1955 .


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Yeah!  That's Stanford's satellite campus!  And while I'm not there any longer, I did my undergrad and master's there and was an independent researcher for a bit.
> 
> Oh man, I am so jealous of where you live.  I wish I still lived there.  DC is not nearly as pretty.



Hey neighbor!  I work in Rockville, so I'm just outside of DC. That said, I live in Westminster, which is way up near the Pennsylvania line.  Pain in the a$$ from a commute perspective, but it is awful purty up in my neck of the woods.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Yeah!  That's Stanford's satellite campus!  And while I'm not there any longer, I did my undergrad and master's there and was an independent researcher for a bit.
> 
> Oh man, I am so jealous of where you live.  I wish I still lived there.  DC is not nearly as pretty.



Neal spent a summer in DC when he interned for the Peace Corps. He said he _sweltered_! But it was a terrific experience, of course. I've never lived in D.C., but my aunt & (late) uncle lived there, and my aunt still does. They used to live in duPont Circle what a great area! When they were newlyweds, they lived in Georgetown (this was in the 1960s when it was affordable) and I remember visiting them there & thinking it was *exactly* the kind of place I wanted to live when I grew up unless I could live in Greenwich Village.  I was definitely a "city kid" in those days and now here I am in this small town where everyone knows everyone else, and we all bump into each other in the library! But of course, it isn't just *any* small town it's on the perfect stretch of coastline.

When Neal & I were first dating we took the train from NYC down to DC in April to see the cherry blossoms our first mini-vacation together. Very romantic!  I'd visited there before, of course, & he had lived there, but we still went to all the monuments, and the museums, and had a terrific time playing "tourist." I don't remember it being super-crowded, at least not enough to be annoying, but this was a long time ago. (Plus we spent most of the time staring into each others' eyes, so I doubt we would have noticed the tourists even if we had tripped over them )


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hey neighbor!  I work in Rockville, so I'm just outside of DC. That said, I live in Westminster, which is way up near the Pennsylvania line.  Pain in the a$$ from a commute perspective, but it is awful purty up in my neck of the woods.


Rockville, *Maryland*? After my aunt & uncle started a family, they moved from DC to Rockville, built a house, and lived there until their second child was in high school. (Then they got the h**l out of the suburbs and moved back into DC they really weren't suburbanites by nature!) Rockville had been convenient, because my uncle worked at the NIH. But of course duPont Circle was even more convenient!

I don't know Westminster, but I had thought Rockville (where they lived, at least) was pretty. But this was years & years ago. Has it become overcrowded? 

Do you live on a bunch of land up there on the PA border? And how are you managing your commute, with all this weather??


----------



## Tuuli35

We were living near DC for almost 4 years, so I drove there almost every week to write my thesis in library. I loved the city, especially in spring, it is so pretty!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Rockville, *Maryland*? After my aunt & uncle started a family, they moved from DC to Rockville, built a house, and lived there until their second child was in high school. (Then they got the h**l out of the suburbs and moved back into DC they really weren't suburbanites by nature!) Rockville had been convenient, because my uncle worked at the NIH. But of course duPont Circle was even more convenient!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know Westminster, but I had thought Rockville (where they lived, at least) was pretty. But this was years & years ago. Has it become overcrowded?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you live on a bunch of land up there on the PA border? And how are you managing your commute, with all this weather??




There are some areas in Rockville that still have trees and grass (lol), but yeah, it's built up a lot. I grew up there and it's crazy different from even 20 years ago when I moved away. 

DH and I have a 3BR/3BA house on two acres. We could never afford that down near DC (assuming you could even find a 2-acre lot near DC!). I'm 47 miles from work. On a good day (which are rare), it's a little over an hour one way. On a bad day...80-90 minutes one way. I do at least get to avoid the Beltway and 270 (nightmares in rush hour). I The commute time sucks and some days I want to scream, but then I come home to my rolling hills and peace and quiet and it makes it worth it to me. We are technically rural, but are just outside the city limits, so only 5 minutes from civilization for groceries, restaurants and other basic chains. 

Had you told me 20 years ago I'd be living here I'd have laughed in your face. I was very much into the convenience and excitement of city living in my early 20s. I still love the city, but only to visit...too many people and too much hubbub for me to live there now. 

Well that was a book!! Sorry for rambling!


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> Hey neighbor!  I work in Rockville, so I'm just outside of DC. That said, I live in Westminster, which is way up near the Pennsylvania line.  Pain in the a$$ from a commute perspective, but it is awful purty up in my neck of the woods.



No way!  One of my best friends grew up in Rockville!  Right off Fallsmead Rd.!



ElainePG said:


> Neal spent a summer in DC when he interned for the Peace Corps. He said he _sweltered_! But it was a terrific experience, of course. I've never lived in D.C., but my aunt & (late) uncle lived there, and my aunt still does. They used to live in duPont Circle what a great area! When they were newlyweds, they lived in Georgetown (this was in the 1960s when it was affordable) and I remember visiting them there & thinking it was *exactly* the kind of place I wanted to live when I grew up unless I could live in Greenwich Village.  I was definitely a "city kid" in those days and now here I am in this small town where everyone knows everyone else, and we all bump into each other in the library! But of course, it isn't just *any* small town it's on the perfect stretch of coastline.
> 
> When Neal & I were first dating we took the train from NYC down to DC in April to see the cherry blossoms our first mini-vacation together. Very romantic!  I'd visited there before, of course, & he had lived there, but we still went to all the monuments, and the museums, and had a terrific time playing "tourist." I don't remember it being super-crowded, at least not enough to be annoying, but this was a long time ago. (Plus we spent most of the time staring into each others' eyes, so I doubt we would have noticed the tourists even if we had tripped over them )



I work right at Dupont, what a crazy small world!  It's a fantastic area, albeit out of my price range at this point in my life.  I take the metro in, but maybe some day...the townhouses and apartments there are just so nice.

Georgetown is so lovely to walk around but it gets so congested because of shoppers (why do they try to drive instead of just taking a bus?!?) that it would be so frustrating to live in because you'd be constantly stuck in traffic.  

DC heat is awful but if you came during the Cherry Blossoms, that's one of the few times that DC's weather is usually pretty nice, .  And DC is a great city to visit, tourists don't bother me per se, just when they fail at using metro.  Just today someone with a giant camera was blocking the escalator at Dupont which is a super tall escalator and I was like "I'm trying to go home, GTFO of my way," lol.



Tuuli35 said:


> We were living near DC for almost 4 years, so I drove there almost every week to write my thesis in library. I loved the city, especially in spring, it is so pretty!



So many DC connections!



eehlers said:


> There are some areas in Rockville that still have trees and grass (lol), but yeah, it's built up a lot. I grew up there and it's crazy different from even 20 years ago when I moved away.
> 
> DH and I have a 3BR/3BA house on two acres. We could never afford that down near DC (assuming you could even find a 2-acre lot near DC!). I'm 47 miles from work. On a good day (which are rare), it's a little over an hour one way. On a bad day...80-90 minutes one way. I do at least get to avoid the Beltway and 270 (nightmares in rush hour). I The commute time sucks and some days I want to scream, but then I come home to my rolling hills and peace and quiet and it makes it worth it to me. We are technically rural, but are just outside the city limits, so only 5 minutes from civilization for groceries, restaurants and other basic chains.
> 
> Had you told me 20 years ago I'd be living here I'd have laughed in your face. I was very much into the convenience and excitement of city living in my early 20s. I still love the city, but only to visit...too many people and too much hubbub for me to live there now.
> 
> Well that was a book!! Sorry for rambling!



That sounds like a crazy commute but honestly not that much worse than some people probably have who live a lot closer and get stuck on the beltway and 270.  Sounds beautiful.  I love driving west a bit in VA towards Front Royal because it gets so pretty and rural so fast.  I do hope you have a prius or something, though, with that commute!


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> No way!  One of my best friends grew up in Rockville!  Right off Fallsmead Rd.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work right at Dupont, what a crazy small world!  It's a fantastic area, albeit out of my price range at this point in my life.  I take the metro in, but maybe some day...the townhouses and apartments there are just so nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Georgetown is so lovely to walk around but it gets so congested because of shoppers (why do they try to drive instead of just taking a bus?!?) that it would be so frustrating to live in because you'd be constantly stuck in traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> DC heat is awful but if you came during the Cherry Blossoms, that's one of the few times that DC's weather is usually pretty nice, .  And DC is a great city to visit, tourists don't bother me per se, just when they fail at using metro.  Just today someone with a giant camera was blocking the escalator at Dupont which is a super tall escalator and I was like "I'm trying to go home, GTFO of my way," lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many DC connections!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a crazy commute but honestly not that much worse than some people probably have who live a lot closer and get stuck on the beltway and 270.  Sounds beautiful.  I love driving west a bit in VA towards Front Royal because it gets so pretty and rural so fast.  I do hope you have a prius or something, though, with that commute!




Lol. I have a diesel Jetta...45 miles to the gallon. Pimped out with all the bells and whistles since I spend so much time in it. Best purchase I ever made!


----------



## NikkNak728

Oh boy I meant to show you Elaine- here are the agl flats! They are all leather with the toe a cap of patent. Super comfortable and very trendy with the smoking slipper style. Now if the snow could melt so I could wear flats!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh boy I meant to show you Elaine- here are the agl flats! They are all leather with the toe a cap of patent. Super comfortable and very trendy with the smoking slipper style. Now if the snow could melt so I could wear flats!
> 
> View attachment 2509933


OMG they are *gorgeous*! I didn't see these at Nordstrom, or I would have snapped them up. I can't remember where you said you found them but they were on sale, right? I can see them going with every kind of outfit, from dressy to jeans. (But, yes, you need the snow to stop! )

Have you worn AGLs before? If not, your feet will be in *heaven*! (And if you have, you already know this ). I can't wear heels any more, and I used to feel pretty sulky about it, but since I discovered AGLs I really don't care, other than missing the extra inch or two .

I have my eye on these AGLs: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/attilio...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A 
I tried them on at Nordstrom last week, but decided I could live without them, considering that I was already buying one pair, full price. Plus, the color IRL was not the same as the picture. I thought they were going to be sort of a light taupe color, but they were silver. Not even taupe-y silver, just silver. Pewter, maybe. Which was very pretty, but not what I had been expecting. And I was feeling sooooo tired, I just couldn't think straight about whether I owned anything similar (turns out I don't, but oh, well) so I asked her to keep an eye on them for me, and holler if they go on sale. They are gorgeous, but I totally do *not* want to pay full price for them. I'm hoping, since I wear a 5.5, that they don't sell out of my size before they go on sale. I'm also hoping that Nordstrom considers the style a "winter" look and therefore *will* put it on sale!


----------



## NikkNak728

Elaine- I got them at Nordstrom racks clear the rack clearance event! Nope never work agls before, my aunt does but they never looked like something I would wear. These on the other hand I can def see wearing!


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> Lol. I have a diesel Jetta...45 miles to the gallon. Pimped out with all the bells and whistles since I spend so much time in it. Best purchase I ever made!



Oooh, very nice,   I have a bright blue mini prius (technically a "priusC") that gets 45-75mpg depending on the weather and the length of the drive (longer drive = better, not frigid weather = better), but it is getting no use now that I'm in DC and just metro/bus everywhere.


----------



## eaw1

eaw1 said:


> I hope you all don't mind that I'm jumping in here...it's been a while.
> I just have to share in a place where I know it'll be appreciated and people won't think I'm a freak for being so excited.
> 
> I nabbed (what looks like) a brand new sap green multi-pocket on eBay for 24.99, shipped.
> 
> I've been looking for years.  No joke.
> 24.99
> That's insane.



I got this today. I was right---I'm not sure it was ever carried! It has the original tissue paper in the pockets and plastic covering on the pushlocks.  
I still can't believe I got for 25 bucks.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Elaine- I got them at Nordstrom racks clear the rack clearance event! Nope never work agls before, my aunt does but they never looked like something I would wear. These on the other hand I can def see wearing!


I can see you in them, too they are real classics. I love the scalloped edging at the top. How do you take care of the patent leather? Or *do* you? I have several pairs of AGL, and I just stay away from it I don't even spray it. I use Michael Kors Rain & Stain on the leather/suede part of the shoe, and I've worn them in the rain with no ill effect. But I worry about the patent. Is it indestructible?

There was  Nordstrom Rack in Salt Lake City *great* place to find bargains, though I wasn't so much into shopping & knowing the brands in those days. Now I'm "educated" and I'm out in the boondocks! The closest one to me now is in San Jose (just as close as the "real" Nordstrom) and there isn't a TJ Maxx either, just a Ross Dress For Less, which isn't as good. (Are you feeling sorry for me yet? ) 

On the other hand, there are more e-bargains than there were back in the day. I've done well on Gilt (except for one disaster with a pair of Missoni gloves, but I was able to straighten it out). And Rue La La can be good for sweaters. And of course there's always Bonanza


----------



## ElainePG

eaw1 said:


> I got this today. I was right---I'm not sure it was ever carried! It has the original tissue paper in the pockets and plastic covering on the pushlocks.
> I still can't believe I got for 25 bucks.


You really lucked out. We'd love to see a picture!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I can see you in them, too they are real classics. I love the scalloped edging at the top. How do you take care of the patent leather? Or *do* you? I have several pairs of AGL, and I just stay away from it I don't even spray it. I use Michael Kors Rain & Stain on the leather/suede part of the shoe, and I've worn them in the rain with no ill effect. But I worry about the patent. Is it indestructible?
> 
> 
> 
> There was  Nordstrom Rack in Salt Lake City *great* place to find bargains, though I wasn't so much into shopping & knowing the brands in those days. Now I'm "educated" and I'm out in the boondocks! The closest one to me now is in San Jose (just as close as the "real" Nordstrom) and there isn't a TJ Maxx either, just a Ross Dress For Less, which isn't as good. (Are you feeling sorry for me yet? )
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, there are more e-bargains than there were back in the day. I've done well on Gilt (except for one disaster with a pair of Missoni gloves, but I was able to straighten it out). And Rue La La can be good for sweaters. And of course there's always Bonanza




Yes! I love the scalloped edge, it's so lovely. I actually have a patent leather lotion from Nordstrom- gosh I've had it for years but it gets out scuffs and protects it. Unfortunately wouldn't fix my pretty jimmy choos with the divets, I have to take them to a shoe guy. &#128533;


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> There are some areas in Rockville that still have trees and grass (lol), but yeah, it's built up a lot. I grew up there and it's crazy different from even 20 years ago when I moved away.
> 
> DH and I have a 3BR/3BA house on two acres. We could never afford that down near DC (assuming you could even find a 2-acre lot near DC!). I'm 47 miles from work. On a good day (which are rare), it's a little over an hour one way. On a bad day...80-90 minutes one way. I do at least get to avoid the Beltway and 270 (nightmares in rush hour). I The commute time sucks and some days I want to scream, but then I come home to my rolling hills and peace and quiet and it makes it worth it to me. We are technically rural, but are just outside the city limits, so only 5 minutes from civilization for groceries, restaurants and other basic chains.
> 
> Had you told me 20 years ago I'd be living here I'd have laughed in your face. I was very much into the convenience and excitement of city living in my early 20s. I still love the city, but only to visit...too many people and too much hubbub for me to live there now.
> 
> Well that was a book!! Sorry for rambling!



Oh, please don't apologize I love to hear about how the "people behind the purses" live IRL! Your property sounds wonderful. And the commute sounds completely maddening. Smart of you to get a fuel-efficient, comfortable car. I bet it has a great sound system, too.

I know what you mean about changing expectation in where we live. I grew up in a tiny town where everyone knew me and they ALL knew my mother! When I became a teenager this was *really* annoying! Mom would say "Don't ever do anything you shouldn't, because one of my friends *will* see you, and they *will* tell me." And, of course, she was absolutely right. (BTW, this was the early 1960s I was really very well behaved, it was an innocent time!) At any rate, I used to rage at my parents for making me live "in the sticks" and swear that I'd get out ASAP which I did. I went to college in Boston, then I was in NYC, then Chicago all cities.

And where am I now? In a tiny little town, two blocks away from the Life Care campus where my Mom lives (independently), and everyone knows me, AND THEY ALL KNOW MY MOM!!! When Neal & I go to the symphony, if we happen to leave at intermission, I'll talk to Mom the next day and she'll say "You didn't enjoy the concert?  *One of my friends saw you*, and she said you didn't stay for the 2nd half." 

But now I don't rage I just think it's hysterical. Of course, I'm not a rebellious teenager any more. I love the cherishing quality of small-town living: I always bump into a friend whenever I walk to the (small, family-run) grocery store, the library, the (independent) pharmacy, or the knitting shop. And, of course, it's unimportant that everyone knows my business, because my "business" is so darned boring! I mean, if the worst thing I do is go *with my own husband* to hear the symphony, and leave at intermission???


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yes! I love the scalloped edge, it's so lovely. I actually have a patent leather lotion from Nordstrom- gosh I've had it for years but it gets out scuffs and protects it. Unfortunately wouldn't fix my pretty jimmy choos with the divets, I have to take them to a shoe guy. &#128533;


Is this the lotion? http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/cadilla...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_0_A
I have other Cadillac products that I bought at Nordstrom & I like them for my shoes. I didn't know about this one. If this is the one you use, I'll give my PS a call & have her send me one. Do you put it on preventively, or only *after* there's a problem?

I remember about the divots. So did you bring your Jimmy Choos to your cobbler yet? Can they be saved?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Is this the lotion? http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/cadilla...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_0_A
> 
> I have other Cadillac products that I bought at Nordstrom & I like them for my shoes. I didn't know about this one. If this is the one you use, I'll give my PS a call & have her send me one. Do you put it on preventively, or only *after* there's a problem?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember about the divots. So did you bring your Jimmy Choos to your cobbler yet? Can they be saved?




Nope, the one I have is actually specifically just for patent leather. I'm not sure what brand I'll have to check when I get home. It's been a few years but I usually see something similar near the register of the women's shoes. 

I haven't taken them yet.. I'm kind of nervous they will say no so I keep putting it off! &#128513; I need to before spring though


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Nope, the one I have is actually specifically just for patent leather. *I'm not sure what brand I'll have to check when I get home.* It's been a few years but I usually see something similar near the register of the women's shoes.
> 
> I haven't taken them yet.. I'm kind of nervous they will say no so I keep putting it off! &#128513; I need to before spring though


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Nope, the one I have is actually specifically just for patent leather. I'm not sure what brand I'll have to check when I get home. It's been a few years but I usually see something similar near the register of the women's shoes.
> 
> I haven't taken them yet.. I'm kind of nervous they will say no so I keep putting it off! &#128513; I need to before spring though


I just found these two products, but I don't know if they are any good. One is a cleaner, the other a protector.

Has anyone used these? Or anything else on patent leather? 

http://shoes.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=...urad.com/support/FAQ-article.cfm?article_id=2


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I just found these two products, but I don't know if they are any good. One is a cleaner, the other a protector.
> 
> Has anyone used these? Or anything else on patent leather?
> 
> http://shoes.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=...urad.com/support/FAQ-article.cfm?article_id=2




Nothing popped up with that site but the brand of my patent shoe care is synovia- and it's called patent leather cleaner/conditioner. I tried to see if it was on Nordstrom online and it did pull up a bunch if synovia so they still carry their products. It's lasted me a couple of years because I don't need it often but it makes patent leather shine again and cleans scuffs and things of that nature. I know I got it at the register at Nordstrom so I may have to get more because I shook the bottle and there's barely any left!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Do you like the clothes? I can't find anything inspiring everything has almost a "deliberately dowdy" feeling to me. As though he's *trying* to go for a look that your aging auntie would wear. Even if he took the same clothes, but put better hair styles on the models, and accessorized with some "oomph," the clothes would look better.
> 
> But maybe I'm missing the point?
> 
> There is one bag that I *think* is new: it's called the *"Patchwork Carol" and it has sort of a quilted look about it. It's down towards the bottom of the page, and it's shaped something like a stam. It has a lovely texture. But again, I kind of love it, and I kind of think it's something my Gramma would have carried in 1955* .


That is a gorgeous bag and I wish it came in a bigger version.
You must have had a very stylish Gramma!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> That is a gorgeous bag and I wish it came in a bigger version.
> *You must have had a very stylish Gramma!*


Oh, heavens&#8230; you would have made her day if she heard you say that! 

I guess in her own way, as I think back on it, she *was* stylish, but not in an American way. She was born in Eastern Europe. She came here as a girl, learned English, became a citizen, and watched Ed Sullivan every Sunday night . She definitely loved her new country, and in her own way she was very classy, but she didn't have a "modern" style. She always, always wore a hat, and she looked fabulous in them! And always a fur, because Grampa was a furrier. And always a nice handbag. She probably would have appreciated my handbag collection&#8230; and maybe she would have carried the Patchwork Carol!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Oh, heavens you would have made her day if she heard you say that!
> 
> I guess in her own way, as I think back on it, she *was* stylish, but not in an American way. She was born in Eastern Europe. She came here as a girl, learned English, became a citizen, and watched Ed Sullivan every Sunday night . She definitely loved her new country, and in her own way she was very classy, but she didn't have a "modern" style. She always, always wore a hat, and she looked fabulous in them! And always a fur, because Grampa was a furrier. And always a nice handbag. She probably would have appreciated my handbag collection and maybe she would have carried the Patchwork Carol!


She sounds very cool.   
Are you loving the new Mini 54?  It's gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> She sounds very cool.
> Are you loving the new Mini 54?  *It's gorgeous!!!!!!!!*



I'm adoring it, thank you for asking! I wore it every day this week except Wednesday (I *really* didn't want to carry that good a bag into the infusion room, and then make it sit there for 3 hours, LOL!), and I managed to create a different outfit for it every morning. I'm amazed at how versatile it is: I've dressed up, I've dressed down, and the bag looks great every which-way! It makes *me* feel special, too, which I guess is the entire point. Right?

Of course, you *do* understand that I can never go back to MBMJ now I'm spoiled for life!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I'm adoring it, thank you for asking! I wore it every day this week except Wednesday (I *really* didn't want to carry that good a bag into the infusion room, and then make it sit there for 3 hours, LOL!), and I managed to create a different outfit for it every morning. I'm amazed at how versatile it is: I've dressed up, I've dressed down, and the bag looks great every which-way! It makes *me* feel special, too, which I guess is the entire point. Right?
> 
> Of course, you *do* understand that I can never go back to MBMJ now I'm spoiled for life!



i cant go back either.   Oh well.  we could have worse problems.
i have 2 mbmjs left.  i told dh to give them to the girl in his office.   :/


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> i cant go back either.   Oh well.  we could have worse problems.
> 
> i have 2 mbmjs left.  i told dh to give them to the girl in his office.   :/




You can always send them my way. I adore my MJ bags but still have much love for my MbMJs, too. Use them all the time.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> You can always send them my way. I adore my MJ bags but *still have much love for my MbMJs, too*. Use them all the time.




Me too! I have three: two Natasha Leather Preppy (one in Plum, and one in Brown/Navy), and an East End Miss Bliz. I'd never give them up.

It's just that in the future, when I add to my collection, it will be with MJs, not MBMJs. Which means a major hit to the old wallet!


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> OMG they are *gorgeous*! I didn't see these at Nordstrom, or I would have snapped them up. I can't remember where you said you found them but they were on sale, right? I can see them going with every kind of outfit, from dressy to jeans. (But, yes, you need the snow to stop! )
> 
> Have you worn AGLs before? If not, your feet will be in *heaven*! (And if you have, you already know this ). I can't wear heels any more, and I used to feel pretty sulky about it, but since I discovered AGLs I really don't care, other than missing the extra inch or two .
> 
> I have my eye on these AGLs: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/attilio...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A
> I tried them on at Nordstrom last week, but decided I could live without them, considering that I was already buying one pair, full price. Plus, the color IRL was not the same as the picture. I thought they were going to be sort of a light taupe color, but they were silver. Not even taupe-y silver, just silver. Pewter, maybe. Which was very pretty, but not what I had been expecting. And I was feeling sooooo tired, I just couldn't think straight about whether I owned anything similar (turns out I don't, but oh, well) so I asked her to keep an eye on them for me, and holler if they go on sale. They are gorgeous, but I totally do *not* want to pay full price for them. I'm hoping, since I wear a 5.5, that they don't sell out of my size before they go on sale. I'm also hoping that Nordstrom considers the style a "winter" look and therefore *will* put it on sale!


Thank you Elaine! I did not know anything AGL flats before you mentioned them here. So, I saw one adorable pair in Nordstrom on sale today and just had to have them


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you Elaine! I did not know anything AGL flats before you mentioned them here. So, I saw one adorable pair in Nordstrom on sale today and just had to have them


Can we see a picture? Or a link to the shoes? I was looking at the AGLs on sale on the Nordstrom site, and they had some fabulous ones, but unfortunately they didn't have any in my size&#8230; the smallest they had was a size 36 (US 6).


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Can we see a picture? Or a link to the shoes? I was looking at the AGLs on sale on the Nordstrom site, and they had some fabulous ones, but unfortunately they didn't have any in my size the smallest they had was a size 36 (US 6).




Sure  
I did not see them online but made few pics for you! I walk a lot and therefore adore flats . These are 38.5 and only pair I saw. These look great with jeans!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> Sure
> I did not see them online but made few pics for you! I walk a lot and therefore adore flats . These are 38.5 and only pair I saw. These look great with jeans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516639
> View attachment 2516642



Oh, *Tuuli*, I'm drooooooling! I can definitely picture them with jeans. But also with anything black (my standard look, and *Nikk's*, also!) 

The workmanship at the toe box is so innovative. Most AGLs are just plain patent leather, but this looks sort of like fish scales. Fascinating!

I can't wear heels any more, so I was really excited when I discovered AGLs. They are a way to look "dressed up" while still being comfy. I'm on my way to the symphony this afternoon, and I'm wearing this pair of part-suede black & gold ones with a houndstooth design on the toe box:


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Oh, *Tuuli*, I'm drooooooling! I can definitely picture them with jeans. But also with anything black (my standard look, and *Nikk's*, also!)
> 
> The workmanship at the toe box is so innovative. Most AGLs are just plain patent leather, but this looks sort of like fish scales. Fascinating!
> 
> I can't wear heels any more, so I was really excited when I discovered AGLs. They are a way to look "dressed up" while still being comfy. I'm on my way to the symphony this afternoon, and I'm wearing this pair of part-suede black & gold ones with a houndstooth design on the toe box:




I love your flats! They are really pretty and look very comfortable! 

I must say that I don't remember the last time when brand new shoes felt so comfy! 
Btw, another company which makes cute flats is Santoni. I own one pair but didn't have a chance to wear them yet. This is navy satin with black leather toe. They feel stiff compared with AGL but are really pretty. I found these on DSW webpage.  ATTACH]2516864[/ATTACH]


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I love your flats! They are really pretty and look very comfortable!
> 
> I must say that I don't remember the last time when brand new shoes felt so comfy!
> Btw, another company which makes cute flats is Santoni. I own one pair but didn't have a chance to wear them yet. This is navy satin with black leather toe. They feel stiff compared with AGL but are really pretty. *I found these on DSW webpage*.  ATTACH]2516864[/ATTACH]



DSW??? :help:

I found a lot of adorable pairs of Santonis on the Yoox website, but I'm nervous about buying from overseas without knowing my size. Especially since I'm a 35.5 in AGLs, a 36.5 most of the time, and a 36 in Ferragamos (not that I own any Ferragamos, but a girl's gotta dream, right? )


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> DSW??? :help:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a lot of adorable pairs of Santonis on the Yoox website, but I'm nervous about buying from overseas without knowing my size. Especially since I'm a 35.5 in AGLs, a 36.5 most of the time, and a 36 in Ferragamos (not that I own any Ferragamos, but a girl's gotta dream, right? )




www.dsw.com is online and regular shoe store. They also sell luxury brands (selection is very bad right now). Shipping is free if you spend $35 and enter a coupon code, you can do returns both in the store or send items back for a fee. 
I know exactly what you mean by different sizes and wanting to buy the shoes online unless you know exactly what to get! My Santonis are US9 as they are narrow.


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> DSW??? :help:
> 
> I found a lot of adorable pairs of Santonis on the Yoox website, but I'm nervous about buying from overseas without knowing my size. Especially since I'm a 35.5 in AGLs, a 36.5 most of the time, and a 36 in Ferragamos (not that I own any Ferragamos, but a girl's gotta dream, right? )



I treated myself to a pair of Ferragamo My Joys in a pewter color with a black trim and bow last year when Ferragamo was having a sale on their site.  They are heavenly.  The suede lining is so comfortable and they were *totally* worth the splurge.  

I'll have to check out AGL - I am so not a high-heel gal...I've tried numerous times in the past and they just aren't me, so I live in flats.  Actually, Coach has some pretty comfy ballet flats as well.  I know they had a shoe sale going on last week, too.  I got a pair of nude flats with a black toe cap during their last shoe sale, and they really are well-made and comfortable.


----------



## Tuuli35

eehlers said:


> I treated myself to a pair of Ferragamo My Joys in a pewter color with a black trim and bow last year when Ferragamo was having a sale on their site.  They are heavenly.  The suede lining is so comfortable and they were *totally* worth the splurge.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check out AGL - I am so not a high-heel gal...I've tried numerous times in the past and they just aren't me, so I live in flats.  Actually, Coach has some pretty comfy ballet flats as well.  I know they had a shoe sale going on last week, too.  I got a pair of nude flats with a black toe cap during their last shoe sale, and they really are well-made and comfortable.




How do your mouse flats feel? I remember you bought one pair.


----------



## Esquared72

Tuuli35 said:


> How do your mouse flats feel? I remember you bought one pair.



I gotta be honest...I like them but don't love them from a fit and feel perspective.  In the looks department they rate an 11 out of 10 - they are the cutest things ever and always get compliments.  I'm hoping as I wear them more they will break in and soften up a bit, but right now they are just really stiff - they actually gave me a blister on the back of my heel last Friday.  Didn't happen the first three times I wore them, and I'll be darned if I can find anything on the back of the shoe that would have been rubbing my heel all day.


----------



## Tuuli35

eehlers said:


> I gotta be honest...I like them but don't love them from a fit and feel perspective.  In the looks department they rate an 11 out of 10 - they are the cutest things ever and always get compliments.  I'm hoping as I wear them more they will break in and soften up a bit, but right now they are just really stiff - they actually gave me a blister on the back of my heel last Friday.  Didn't happen the first three times I wore them, and I'll be darned if I can find anything on the back of the shoe that would have been rubbing my heel all day.




Eeeks! This is so sad because they are so very cute. I have been thinking of buying one pair but probably should as even well worn shoes can give me blisters.  
I actually like boc and born flats too, they are very affordable and very comfy. Never gave me blisters!


----------



## Eru

Tuuli35 said:


> Eeeks! This is so sad because they are so very cute. I have been thinking of buying one pair but probably should as even well worn shoes can give me blisters.
> I actually like boc and born flats too, they are very affordable and very comfy. Never gave me blisters!



Me Toos are really comfy flats and Bailarinas are too, although the ones that are available right now are way uglier than the ones I got last season.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I gotta be honest...*I like them but don't love them from a fit and feel perspective*.  In the looks department they rate an 11 out of 10 - they are the cutest things ever and always get compliments.  I'm hoping as I wear them more they will break in and soften up a bit, but right now they are just really stiff - they actually gave me a blister on the back of my heel last Friday.  Didn't happen the first three times I wore them, and I'll be darned if I can find anything on the back of the shoe that would have been rubbing my heel all day.



That's such a shame, *eehlers*! I haven't had that problem. Mine are stiff (i.e. they have kept their shape and haven't creased, which I'm glad of) but they haven't given me blisters, and I am able to wear them all day without pain. Which is interesting, because (with the rheumatoid arthritis) my feet *can* become painful as the day goes on, so I'm very conscious of which shoes I'm wearing, and which shoes kick off pain.

I wear my mouse flats with trouser socks, so there's a little layer of cushioning between my foot & the shoe. I know it's sort of a tacky look, but I've never been able to get into wearing shoes bare-legged (except sandals, of course!). I wonder if that's what is making the difference? Or do you wear your flats with sox, as well? I just got my mouse flats out of the closet & studied the back edge, and I have a feeling if I didn't wear them with trouser sox, I might get a heel blister, too.


----------



## Eru

these are one of the pairs of bailarinas I have--they look better in real life--I get tons of compliments: http://www.eneslow.com/bailarina-golia-teal-nub-pat-cap-toe.html

They aren't quite as comfy as Me Toos, but they look a little nicer than the Me Toos I have (I have the same flats in five colors, lol, but they are so comfy.  Black, wine, silver, nude patent, and navy patent).


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> Me Toos are really comfy flats and Bailarinas are too, although the ones that are available right now are way uglier than the ones I got last season.


Thank you, I will check them out! One can never have too many flats 



ElainePG said:


> That's such a shame, *eehlers*! I haven't had that problem. Mine are stiff (i.e. they have kept their shape and haven't creased, which I'm glad of) but they haven't given me blisters, and I am able to wear them all day without pain. Which is interesting, because (with the rheumatoid arthritis) my feet *can* become painful as the day goes on, so I'm very conscious of which shoes I'm wearing, and which shoes kick off pain.
> 
> I wear my mouse flats with trouser socks, so there's a little layer of cushioning between my foot & the shoe. I know it's sort of a tacky look, but I've never been able to get into wearing shoes bare-legged (except sandals, of course!). I wonder if that's what is making the difference? Or do you wear your flats with sox, as well? I just got my mouse flats out of the closet & studied the back edge, and I have a feeling if I didn't wear them with trouser sox, I might get a heel blister, too.


I actually also prefer not to wear shoes on bare feet exept summer sandals. I just can't do it because I would get blisters very fast. 



Eru said:


> these are one of the pairs of bailarinas I have--they look better in real life--I get tons of compliments: http://www.eneslow.com/bailarina-golia-teal-nub-pat-cap-toe.html
> 
> They aren't quite as comfy as Me Toos, but they look a little nicer than the Me Toos I have (I have the same flats in five colors, lol, but they are so comfy.  Black, wine, silver, nude patent, and navy patent).


You linked exactly this color of flats I would like to have


----------



## Eru

Tuuli35 said:


> You linked exactly this color of flats I would like to have



It's my favorite color so it pretty much matches half the stuff I wear,


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> these are one of the pairs of bailarinas I have--they look better in real life--I get tons of compliments: http://www.eneslow.com/bailarina-golia-teal-nub-pat-cap-toe.html
> 
> They aren't quite as comfy as Me Toos, but they look a little nicer than the Me Toos I have (I have the same flats in five colors, lol, but they are so comfy.  Black, wine, silver, nude patent, and navy patent).


I just went on the web site, and was interested in these, because of the quilting. Do you happen to own them? http://www.eneslow.com/brands/bailarina/bailarina-ofelia-black-lthr-pat-cap-toe.html

EDIT: Nevermind&#8230; see below!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> *Me Toos are really comfy flats* and Bailarinas are too, although the ones that are available right now are way uglier than the ones I got last season.



I just got these for 1/2 price at the Nordstrom shoe sale. Happy dance! 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/adam-tu...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_5_D


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> I just got these for 1/2 price at the Nordstrom shoe sale. Happy dance!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/adam-tu...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_5_D




Can't wait to hear what you think of them!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> Can't wait to hear what you think of them!


Ditto! 

Shoes sizes have become soooo strange these days! For years & years & *years*, I was a 6.5 Medium. And now all of a sudden, I'm anywhere from a 5.5 to a 7. It can't possibly be my feet, so something is going on with the shoe companies. I did have a long talk with the SA when I placed the order, and she said that Me Toos run "true to size," but that's what they say about AGLs, and I drop all the way down to a 5.5 in them, so go figure!

My only real concern about the style is how low it's cut in the front. But my MJ mouse flats are cut like that, too, and I find them comfy. I'm keeping my fingers (toes?) crossed! 

At any rate, it's Nordstrom, so returns are easy. But I've never owned anything camo before, and I have several outfits that these shoes would be great with, so I'm hoping I don't have to return them.


----------



## Eru

Oooh, I've never seen those Me Toos before.  They look nice!  Not all Me Toos are equally padded inside, but those look like they are.  The ones I have are these (in five colors, lol): http://www.use.com/images/s_2/ME_TOO_LEGEND_BALLET_FLATS_e3b2f94fcecb68a48dc0_1.jpg (mine are a little less pink and a little more pale tan nude) & http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/200769521795_1_0_1/1000x1000.jpg

Also I was so bad this weekend.  You know those fancy scarves I've linked before?  Well, I went to a crafts show where I knew the artist (Izabela Sauer) would be and I came home with THREE new ones.  One is bright blues, turquoises, and teals, one is red with a bit of pink and a bit of orange (it's prettier than it sounds), and one is purplier with some green.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Oooh, I've never seen those Me Toos before.  They look nice!  Not all Me Toos are equally padded inside, but those look like they are.  The ones I have are these (in five colors, lol): http://www.use.com/images/s_2/ME_TOO_LEGEND_BALLET_FLATS_e3b2f94fcecb68a48dc0_1.jpg (mine are a little less pink and a little more pale tan nude) & http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/200769521795_1_0_1/1000x1000.jpg
> 
> Also I was so bad this weekend.  You know those fancy scarves I've linked before?  Well, I went to a crafts show where I knew the artist (Izabela Sauer) would be and I came home with THREE new ones.  One is bright blues, turquoises, and teals, one is red with a bit of pink and a bit of orange (it's prettier than it sounds), and one is purplier with some green.


Gorgeous scarves what could be bad?  Will you post some photos?

Your Me Toos are cute I especially like those pale ones. The silver "bridle" hardware is classic. Thanks for letting me know about padding (or lack thereof) that will be something I can check for when my shoes arrive. When I called the Customer Service number one of the questions I had was whether the shoes were suede, but she contacted a SA at one of the stores, and he said they were *fabric*. I don't know they still look suede to me! Still, I don't own that many suede shoes; it would just mean that I'd have to spray them, and not wear them during a monsoon.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous scarves&#8230; what could be bad?  Will you post some photos?
> 
> Your Me Toos are cute&#8230; I especially like those pale ones. The silver "bridle" hardware is classic. Thanks for letting me know about padding (or lack thereof)&#8230; that will be something I can check for when my shoes arrive. When I called the Customer Service number one of the questions I had was whether the shoes were suede, but she contacted a SA at one of the stores, and he said they were *fabric*. I don't know&#8230; they still look suede to me! Still, I don't own that many suede shoes; it would just mean that I'd have to spray them, and not wear them during a monsoon.



What's bad is how expensive they are ($250 a piece, and that's a somewhat discounted price!), lol.  I will definitely post photos, they are absurdly gorgeous.  The one I'm wearing today looks like a tropical ocean.

Some of the shoes have the silver hardware and some have gold, based on the shoe color.  They are cute although not as classy as the bailarinas I have (I have them in teal with a black patent toe and a pale tan/nude with a black patent toe), but they are even comfier.  You'll have to report back on the ones you got. 

BTW a store near me has a bunch of quilted bailarinas, so I could go creep on them if you wanted.


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> Oooh, I've never seen those Me Toos before.  They look nice!  Not all Me Toos are equally padded inside, but those look like they are.  The ones I have are these (in five colors, lol): http://www.use.com/images/s_2/ME_TOO_LEGEND_BALLET_FLATS_e3b2f94fcecb68a48dc0_1.jpg (mine are a little less pink and a little more pale tan nude) & http://galleryplus.ebayimg.com/ws/web/200769521795_1_0_1/1000x1000.jpg
> 
> Also I was so bad this weekend.  You know those fancy scarves I've linked before?  Well, I went to a crafts show where I knew the artist (Izabela Sauer) would be and I came home with THREE new ones.  One is bright blues, turquoises, and teals, one is red with a bit of pink and a bit of orange (it's prettier than it sounds), and one is purplier with some green.




Very pretty flats! I like the beige ones a lot!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> What's bad is how expensive they are ($250 a piece, and that's a somewhat discounted price!), lol.  I will definitely post photos, they are absurdly gorgeous.  The one I'm wearing today looks like a tropical ocean.
> 
> Some of the shoes have the silver hardware and some have gold, based on the shoe color.  They are cute although not as classy as the bailarinas I have (I have them in teal with a black patent toe and a pale tan/nude with a black patent toe), but they are even comfier.  You'll have to report back on the ones you got.
> 
> *BTW a store near me has a bunch of quilted bailarinas, so I could go creep on them if you wanted.*



That's sweet of you, but now that I've popped for the Mee Toos, and I have a pair on order from England (no, I hadn't mentioned those  they are from Hotter Shoes, another great company), I think I'm done for a while. Both pairs were on sale, so it's not really the $$$, but I'm starting to run out of space! 

BTW, Hotter makes very nice shoes. Their web site is http://www.hotter.com/us/en and they have an 800 number. When you call, you get someone in England, and it's such fun to talk to them! They are soooo polite and helpful! They often have sales, and also often have codes for free ship/free return. But *not always*, so you have to watch for it. And the codes only apply if you place the order on line, not if you place it through the CSR. But it's still good to call & talk to the CSR, because they are very knowledgeable about their products. The last time I called, I was ordering (what else?) a red shoe, and the person actually went and GOT A SHOE so he could describe the color to me. Talk about going above & beyond the call of duty! At the moment, they are having a sale *and* they have a free ship/free return code. But they are starting to run a little low on stock. Just sayin'...


----------



## NikkNak728

Crickets!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Crickets!


Crickets????


----------



## kateincali

nikknak728 said:


> crickets!


----------



## Esquared72

Crickets and tumbleweeds.


----------



## kateincali

it's nice to wake up to rain. hope the other CA girls are getting some, too. i'm out of my place in SD by 4/1 and am thinking i need to go someplace not so dry. it's been miserable here.

i've been MIA and still on a little bit of a bag buying spree, but am trying to offset them by selling other bags i haven't used. for every one that goes out, though, i'm bringing like three in and that's not really what i meant to do. i have a bad habit of buying basically anything i have even a mild interest in and then sorting it out later. worse habits to have, i guess.

on the bright side (sort of) i had bought a vanilla mini stam but it arrived damaged and will be going back. there isn't another one so that saves some money i thought i had spent.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it's nice to wake up to rain. hope the other CA girls are getting some, too. i'm out of my place in SD by 4/1 and am thinking i need to go someplace not so dry. it's been miserable here.
> 
> i've been MIA and still on a little bit of a bag buying spree, but am trying to offset them by selling other bags i haven't used. for every one that goes out, though, i'm bringing like three in and that's not really what i meant to do. i have a bad habit of buying basically anything i have even a mild interest in and then sorting it out later. worse habits to have, i guess.
> 
> on the bright side (sort of) i had bought a vanilla mini stam but it arrived damaged and will be going back. there isn't another one so that saves some money i thought i had spent.


So pretty! What a shame it was damaged, but good that you could return it. 

We've had drenching rain up here, north of you, and more expected tomorrow & Saturday. Loving it&#8230; it's been sooo dry here! Usually this is the "wet" season on the Central Coast, but we've been in severe drought conditions since November. I winterized all my bags, but haven't needed to be obsessive over them.

What other bags have you bought, that you *haven't* returned?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> So pretty! What a shame it was damaged, but good that you could return it.


yep. i'm so amazed it was even sent out in the condition it arrived in, though. total waste of time.



> We've had drenching rain up here, north of you, and more expected tomorrow & Saturday. Loving it&#8230; it's been sooo dry here! Usually this is the "wet" season on the Central Coast, but we've been in severe drought conditions since November. I winterized all my bags, but haven't needed to be obsessive over them.


it's supposed to rain through the weekend here, too, but doesn't sound like we're getting as much as you. we could definitely use it



> What other bags have you bought, that you *haven't* returned?


the definite keepers are a sweet punk clutch, firebird stam, and a vortex alyona. i really lucked out finding all three of those, they don't come around often


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> the definite keepers are a sweet punk clutch, firebird stam, and a vortex alyona. i really lucked out finding all three of those, they don't come around often



Pictures??? I'd love to live vicariously through your purchases!


----------



## pookybear

Hello! Yes, it was raining a lot here in Los Angeles late last night, but now it's sunny again and a bit windy. More rain to come tonight I hear though. 

Faith, where are you moving to? And.. Pics of sp clutch? I definitely know what you mean... Out with 1 and in with 3, such a slippery slope!

No new bags for me recently, just have my Kate, karlie, Pttm Natasha, baroque, 2 LVs, and 3 bals... Sold quite a few recently as well... Been looking at Chanel flaps, but I think I'm not ready to put down the $$$ at this pt in my life yet. Definitely someday.. A black caviar with silver hw flap *drools*

Since there seems to be quite some chatter about flats, I'll chime in since I spent years trying to find comfy ones. I swear by the Jessica Simpson Leve flats, quite inexpensive at $60 and super soft leather! Never had a harsh break-in period and I can walk miles in them without getting blisters. I also have Tory burch reva flats, very uncomfortable! I wore them all weekend walking around in Vegas a few months back - got lots of painful calluses and blisters, my feet were screaming in pain the entire time! But I hear after the break-in period they're super comfy? Don't know if that day will ever come for me, it's been months already!


----------



## ElainePG

pookybear said:


> Since there seems to be quite some chatter about flats, I'll chime in since I spent years trying to find comfy ones. *I swear by the Jessica Simpson Leve flats, quite inexpensive at $60 and super soft leather! *Never had a harsh break-in period and I can walk miles in them without getting blisters. I also have Tory burch reva flats, very uncomfortable! I wore them all weekend walking around in Vegas a few months back - got lots of painful calluses and blisters, my feet were screaming in pain the entire time! But I hear after the break-in period they're super comfy? Don't know if that day will ever come for me, it's been months already!



Are these the ones you mean? I need a pair of silver shoes for a Bat Mitzvah in Southern California. I'm going to try these from Nordstrom http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sofft-b...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_D but if they don't work with my dress I might want to try the ballet flats. Can they be worn without stockings? The event is in May or June (the girl's mother, my cousin, is not very organized, and although I suppose *she* knows when the event is, she hasn't bothered to let anyone else know!) anyway, I'm assuming I don't want to be wearing panty hose in May or June in the L.A. area? You're the expert you tell me. I never go south of Big Sur.  

This is the dress I'll be wearing; yes, I *did* need to buy a new dress I only own one dress, and it's black . It arrived today; I bought it in the Iris color. It's loose, which again I thought would be a benefit, considering the location. And in cooler weather (and on the Central coast, where I live) I can layer it. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eileen-Fisher-Scoop-Neck-Jersey-Dress/prod164690518/p.prod

Any and all advice is welcome! (I *don't* need to carry a silver bag, right? They repealed that law in 1965? )


----------



## ElainePG

Sale Alert!

http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-rue-loafer-grey

It's shoes again, but at least it's MBMJ shoes! Actually, I'm not even sure if I like this design. I definitely won't be buying it, because I accidentally went on a shoe rampage last week. But I thought I'd give y'all a heads-up. 

I own the lace punk mouse flats, which are also on sale: http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-lace-punk-mouse-ballerina-white-black . I love 'em, but I know some other members of this thread find them uncomfortable.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Sale Alert!
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-rue-loafer-grey
> 
> It's shoes again, but at least it's MBMJ shoes! Actually, I'm not even sure if I like this design. I definitely won't be buying it, because I accidentally went on a shoe rampage last week. But I thought I'd give y'all a heads-up.
> 
> I own the lace punk mouse flats, which are also on sale: http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-lace-punk-mouse-ballerina-white-black . I love 'em, but I know some other members of this thread find them uncomfortable.
> 
> Happy shopping!



Eh - don't base the comfort of the punk lace mouse flats on my experience.  I have finicky feet. They aren't truly happy unless I'm wearing my Vans.


----------



## Tuuli35

eehlers said:


> Eh - don't base the comfort of the punk lace mouse flats on my experience.  I have finicky feet. They aren't truly happy unless I'm wearing my Vans.


Maybe then some bunny slippers: http://www.6pm.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-sleeping-bunny-slipper-violet


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> Maybe then some bunny slippers: http://www.6pm.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-sleeping-bunny-slipper-violet


Those are *sooo* cute!

I have these Uggs for slippers, except in deep rose-pink, and instead of studs they have rhinestones. (Other than that, they're identical, LOL!) They are super-comfy. https://www.uggaustralia.com/womens...004820_color=CHE#start=7&cgid=womens-slippers


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> it's nice to wake up to rain. hope the other CA girls are getting some, too. i'm out of my place in SD by 4/1 and am thinking i need to go someplace not so dry. it's been miserable here.
> 
> i've been MIA and still on a little bit of a bag buying spree, but am trying to offset them by selling other bags i haven't used. for every one that goes out, though, i'm bringing like three in and that's not really what i meant to do. i have a bad habit of buying basically anything i have even a mild interest in and then sorting it out later. worse habits to have, i guess.
> 
> on the bright side (sort of) i had bought a vanilla mini stam but it arrived damaged and will be going back. there isn't another one so that saves some money i thought i had spent.


That vanilla stam is beautiful.  It looks like the little sister to mine.  
It's a shame it is in bad shape.  I'm sorry.


----------



## pookybear

ElainePG said:


> Are these the ones you mean? I need a pair of silver shoes for a Bat Mitzvah in Southern California. I'm going to try these from Nordstrom http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sofft-b...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_D but if they don't work with my dress I might want to try the ballet flats. Can they be worn without stockings? The event is in May or June (the girl's mother, my cousin, is not very organized, and although I suppose *she* knows when the event is, she hasn't bothered to let anyone else know!) anyway, I'm assuming I don't want to be wearing panty hose in May or June in the L.A. area? You're the expert you tell me. I never go south of Big Sur.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the dress I'll be wearing; yes, I *did* need to buy a new dress I only own one dress, and it's black . It arrived today; I bought it in the Iris color. It's loose, which again I thought would be a benefit, considering the location. And in cooler weather (and on the Central coast, where I live) I can layer it. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Eileen-Fisher-Scoop-Neck-Jersey-Dress/prod164690518/p.prod
> 
> 
> 
> Any and all advice is welcome! (I *don't* need to carry a silver bag, right? They repealed that law in 1965? )



Yep! I have many pairs of the Jessica Simpson Leve flats. I think the specific style might be discontinued, but they still have similar ones.

And yes, they work with tights... But will most likely be too warm in SoCal in May/June (unless you hit some uncharacteristic cold weather...) maybe pack the tights just in case the weather becomes uncooperative. It's usually in 70-80s around that time, depends on specific area you're going to though.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Pictures??? I'd love to live vicariously through your purchases!


the only one i took a photo of is the SP clutch below. everything is kind of a mess right now and i have zero idea where anything is. this is what the vortex alyona looks like, though, and this is the firebird stam

i got a large navy baroque single, too, but don't know if i want to keep it. i'm not really a blue girl. 

i might have a shopping problem...



pookybear said:


> Hello! Yes, it was raining a lot here in Los Angeles late last night, but now it's sunny again and a bit windy. More rain to come tonight I hear though.


it's pouring this morning, it's so nice! i should really use today to sort through things, but watching tv with the pups sounds so much nicer



> Faith, where are you moving to? And.. Pics of sp clutch? I definitely know what you mean... Out with 1 and in with 3, such a slippery slope!


clutch  this gives me a little hope that a turquoise debbie is out there 






i have zero clue where i'm moving, which is slightly panicking me since i'm out of my current place in only a month. i would really like to buy but that's such a huge decision to make in so little time. i've never especially liked any place i've been enough to buy a house there, but at the same time i'm really tired of renting. 



> No new bags for me recently, just have my Kate, karlie, Pttm Natasha, baroque, 2 LVs, and 3 bals... Sold quite a few recently as well... Been looking at Chanel flaps, but I think I'm not ready to put down the $$$ at this pt in my life yet. Definitely someday.. A black caviar with silver hw flap *drools*


i don't think i'll ever be brave enough for a chanel flap. maybe if someone bought it for me (oh, dreams...) but otherwise i'm pretty sure i would walk out of the boutique and bump into someone who would spill hot coffee all over it. i like the silver HW a lot, though



nascar fan said:


> That vanilla stam is beautiful.  It looks like the little sister to mine.
> It's a shame it is in bad shape.  I'm sorry.


pretty! is yours more of a winter white?


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> the only one i took a photo of is the SP clutch below. everything is kind of a mess right now and i have zero idea where anything is. this is what the vortex alyona looks like, though, and this is the firebird stam
> 
> i got a large navy baroque single, too, but don't know if i want to keep it. i'm not really a blue girl.
> 
> i might have a shopping problem...
> 
> 
> it's pouring this morning, it's so nice! i should really use today to sort through things, but watching tv with the pups sounds so much nicer
> 
> clutch  this gives me a little hope that a turquoise debbie is out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have zero clue where i'm moving, which is slightly panicking me since i'm out of my current place in only a month. i would really like to buy but that's such a huge decision to make in so little time. i've never especially liked any place i've been enough to buy a house there, but at the same time i'm really tired of renting.
> 
> i don't think i'll ever be brave enough for a chanel flap. maybe if someone bought it for me (oh, dreams...) but otherwise i'm pretty sure i would walk out of the boutique and bump into someone who would spill hot coffee all over it. i like the silver HW a lot, though
> 
> 
> pretty! is yours more of a winter white?



Sp is gorgeous!!!!! 

And yes, it was pouring here too. Makes me a bit nervous to drive out in my Mini Cooper, I bet there's quite a bit of flooding.

Oh wow, aren't you moving out real soon? Let me know if you move closer to LA area! 

And yes, buying Chanel sounds so $$$ and complicated. I feel like the SAs would take one look at me and just ignore completely. And I think I would be too afraid to use it also!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> the only one i took a photo of is the SP clutch below. everything is kind of a mess right now and i have zero idea where anything is. this is what the vortex alyona looks like, though, and this is the firebird stam
> 
> i got a large navy baroque single, too, but don't know if i want to keep it. i'm not really a blue girl.
> 
> i might have a shopping problem...
> 
> 
> it's pouring this morning, it's so nice! i should really use today to sort through things, but watching tv with the pups sounds so much nicer
> 
> clutch  this gives me a little hope that a turquoise debbie is out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have zero clue where i'm moving, which is slightly panicking me since i'm out of my current place in only a month. i would really like to buy but that's such a huge decision to make in so little time. i've never especially liked any place i've been enough to buy a house there, but at the same time i'm really tired of renting.
> 
> i don't think i'll ever be brave enough for a chanel flap. maybe if someone bought it for me (oh, dreams...) but otherwise i'm pretty sure i would walk out of the boutique and bump into someone who would spill hot coffee all over it. i like the silver HW a lot, though
> 
> 
> pretty! is yours more of a winter white?


No.  That pic makes it look a little off.
It is called Vanilla.  I've got a better pic somewhere.  I need to use mine.


----------



## Tuuli35

faith_ann said:


> the only one i took a photo of is the SP clutch below. everything is kind of a mess right now and i have zero idea where anything is. this is what the vortex alyona looks like, though, and this is the firebird stam
> 
> i got a large navy baroque single, too, but don't know if i want to keep it. i'm not really a blue girl.
> 
> i might have a shopping problem...
> 
> 
> it's pouring this morning, it's so nice! i should really use today to sort through things, but watching tv with the pups sounds so much nicer
> 
> clutch  this gives me a little hope that a turquoise debbie is out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have zero clue where i'm moving, which is slightly panicking me since i'm out of my current place in only a month. i would really like to buy but that's such a huge decision to make in so little time. i've never especially liked any place i've been enough to buy a house there, but at the same time i'm really tired of renting.
> 
> i don't think i'll ever be brave enough for a chanel flap. maybe if someone bought it for me (oh, dreams...) but otherwise i'm pretty sure i would walk out of the boutique and bump into someone who would spill hot coffee all over it. i like the silver HW a lot, though
> 
> 
> pretty! is yours more of a winter white?


Very pretty clutch!


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Sp is gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> And yes, it was pouring here too. Makes me a bit nervous to drive out in my Mini Cooper, I bet there's quite a bit of flooding.
> 
> Oh wow, aren't you moving out real soon? Let me know if you move closer to LA area!
> 
> And yes, buying Chanel sounds so $$$ and complicated. I feel like the SAs would take one look at me and just ignore completely. And I think I would be too afraid to use it also!


thanks!

i would hate to be out driving today, sorry you have to. i worry about other people not being able to drive in rain, not really the rain items

i will! i've been thinking about the hollywood area. two grand a month for rent greatly depresses me, though. and yeah, by april 1st. fluck.



nascar fan said:


> No.  That pic makes it look a little off.
> It is called Vanilla.  I've got a better pic somewhere.  I need to use mine.


it's probably the same colour as the mini. it's a really nice shade but since it's so light, i still file it under "too pretty to use"



Tuuli35 said:


> Very pretty clutch!


thank you!


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> thanks!
> 
> i would hate to be out driving today, sorry you have to. i worry about other people not being able to drive in rain, not really the rain items
> 
> i will! i've been thinking about the hollywood area. two grand a month for rent greatly depresses me, though. and yeah, by april 1st. fluck.
> 
> 
> it's probably the same colour as the mini. it's a really nice shade but since it's so light, i still file it under "too pretty to use"
> 
> 
> thank you!




Yeah, that area and West LA in general is pricey. Currently living in South Bay Area more toward the beaches. I'm hoping to move too... After I find a new job (yes still looking )


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> thanks!
> 
> i would hate to be out driving today, sorry you have to. i worry about other people not being able to drive in rain, not really the rain items
> 
> i will! i've been thinking about the hollywood area. two grand a month for rent greatly depresses me, though. and yeah, by april 1st. fluck.
> 
> 
> it's probably the same colour as the mini. it's a really nice shade but since it's so light,* i* *still file it under "too pretty to use"*
> 
> 
> thank you!


my point exactly, but beautiful!!!!!!!!!!
When I got it, Gabby sent it to me.  I thought she was sending the ivory glazed, with the leather through the chain strap, but the Vanilla showed up.  It was so pretty that I didn't send it back.  LOL!  (so sad that I can't remember what the glazed leather with the leather woven into the chain was.  what were those called?)


----------



## ElainePG

pookybear said:


> And yes, they work with tights... But will most likely be too warm in SoCal in May/June (unless you hit some uncharacteristic cold weather...) maybe pack the tights just in case the weather becomes uncooperative. It's usually in 70-80s around that time, depends on specific area you're going to though.



The event is on June 21, so for sure I'll want to wear them bare-legged. My question really was: are they comfortable when worn *without* tights? Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

Poured all day today, but my 15-year-old Lexus RX300 SUV weighs bunches & bunches, and is great at hugging the road, so I tootled around on my errands. Stayed off the highways, though. I know what *my* car can (and can't) do, but I worry about other people. I'd hate to have a little VW hydroplane into me! I've only got 84,000 miles on my car&#8230; it runs like a dream&#8230; and I plan to keep it forever. So getting totalled in a downpour is *not* on my agenda!


----------



## pookybear

ElainePG said:


> The event is on June 21, so for sure I'll want to wear them bare-legged. My question really was: are they comfortable when worn *without* tights? Thanks!




Ah ok, sorry must have read it wrong while I was tired. Yes, I wear them without tights or socks most of the time.


----------



## ElainePG

pookybear said:


> Ah ok, sorry must have read it wrong while I was tired. *Yes, I wear them without tights or socks most of the time*.



Great. Thank you. I got the silver (pewter?) ones at Zappos for under $40, so if they fit me, they should be a perfect solution. I didn't really want to invest a lot of $$$ in these. (Of course, if they also turn out to be comfortable, that's an added bonus!)


----------



## ElainePG

Oops. I just accidentally bought another pair of ballerina shoes. Is it my imagination, or are there a *lot* more out there for sale this year? (Actually, according to the March _Vogue_, flats are "in" this season, so for those of us who can't wear heels, this might be a good time to stock up!)

These were $99 (discounted from $298) at MYHABIT. They're Modern Fiction, made in Italy, cream leather with patent leather toe, trimmed in grosgrain ribbon. The only thing I don't like about MYHABIT is the $3.99 return fee, but for that kind of discount, I'm taking the chance  . AGL makes a similar shoe (it's at Nordstrom: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/attilio...552?siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-OvgDwsJYyKjpsOoYsMvEqg ) except in black & *white* (the black & cream is sold out), and they're selling it for $328. And I personally think that these Modern Fiction ones are cuter.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> the only one i took a photo of is the SP clutch below. everything is kind of a mess right now and i have zero idea where anything is. this is what the vortex alyona looks like, though, and this is the firebird stam
> 
> clutch  this gives me a little hope that a turquoise debbie is out there



All the bags are beyond gorgeous, *faith*! I wouldn't exactly say you have a shopping problem just exquisite taste! I had never seen a Firebird Stam before. *Wowza*! It's a Stam on Steroids!

It poured 1,000 miles north of you today, too. My front yard is happy I have a drip irrigation system that I shut off in the winter, so my drought-resistant plants have been whining. At least they're drought-resistant, so they're still alive! I *cannot* understand people in this part of the country who actually put down lawns! I would have liked to stay home in front of the fire and listen to the rain, but I had a million silly little errands to do. So I sloshed around from the cobbler to the library to the grocery store to the bakery

 fortunately, I wasn't carrying one of my leather bags. It is for days like this that I held on to one Baggallini tote (though I realize that a Longchamp would have been classier ).


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Yeah, that area and West LA in general is pricey. Currently living in South Bay Area more toward the beaches. I'm hoping to move too... After I find a new job (yes still looking )


how do you even find a place to move to anymore? i swear 70% of everything listed is just a scam. it's so annoying. 



nascar fan said:


> my point exactly, but beautiful!!!!!!!!!!
> When I got it, Gabby sent it to me.  I thought she was sending the ivory glazed, with the leather through the chain strap, but the Vanilla showed up.  It was so pretty that I didn't send it back.  LOL!  (so sad that I can't remember what the glazed leather with the leather woven into the chain was.  what were those called?)


lacquered stams



ElainePG said:


> All the bags are beyond gorgeous, *faith*! I wouldn't exactly say you have a shopping problem&#8230; just exquisite taste! I had never seen a Firebird Stam before. *Wowza*! It's a Stam on Steroids!


it's a shopping problem when all the delivery people know you by name lol

thanks! i ended up parting with a few bags i got last month to get these. they're more my style. a lot of the time i buy something i really like, then get something else and realize the other bag doesn't work for me at all...i change my mind a lot


> I *cannot* understand people in this part of the country who actually put down lawns!


oh i'm the opposite, i don't get the desert landscape at all. what does everyone in socal have against green grass and plants with colour and anything that look alive? 

i'm overwhelmed by how much i have to do today. i have a lot to get rid of and taking photos is like my least favourite thing to do ever


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> oh i'm the opposite, i don't get the desert landscape at all. what does everyone in socal have against green grass and plants with colour and *anything that looks alive*?



Welllllll for one thing, you rent, so you don't have a water bill to pay. That alone gets you into "desert landscaping" *really* fast! 

But also, there are so many people in California, and so little water, I just think it's socially irresponsible to put down a lawn when there are so many beautiful drought-resistant plants that provide a *lot* of "living" green to a yard but don't require gallons & gallons of water.

(Sorry for the lecture. H2O is a hot button topic for me Let's talk about handbags again. )


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Welllllll for one thing, you rent, so you don't have a water bill to pay. That alone gets you into "desert landscaping" *really* fast!
> 
> But also, there are so many people in California, and so little water, I just think it's socially irresponsible to put down a lawn when there are so many beautiful drought-resistant plants that provide a *lot* of "living" green to a yard but don't require gallons & gallons of water.
> 
> (Sorry for the lecture. H2O is a hot button topic for me Let's talk about handbags again. )


water bills are not always paid by the landlord 

i think we'll have to agree to disagree on this one...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> water bills are not always paid by the landlord
> 
> *i think we'll have to agree to disagree on this one...*


Fair enuf!

We still agree on handbags! 

Oh and *good luck* finding a new place to live how stressful. Those rental prices sound totally outrageous! Same story here on the Monterey Peninsula my friends who rent feel like they're flushing money down the pipes, but buying is such a huge commitment, and mortgages are also ridiculously expensive.


----------



## nascar fan

I know this is totally off the wall here, but this is for *Elaine.  *I didn't know where else to post it to show her the pics.

*Elaine*, this is how the City hangs when you carry it on your shoulder.  It smooshes in and kind of hugs your body.  
Then you can see the difference in how it smooshes in compared to a Stam.  Big difference.
I am 5' 3.5".
(I don't think I will be posting this in the What Are You Wearing With That MJ thread!  LOL!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Fair enuf!
> 
> We still agree on handbags!
> 
> Oh and *good luck* finding a new place to live how stressful. Those rental prices sound totally outrageous! Same story here on the Monterey Peninsula my friends who rent feel like they're flushing money down the pipes, but buying is such a huge commitment, and mortgages are also ridiculously expensive.


oh you're in monterey? there's a place on 1st street i was thinking of asking about. i know nothing about the area but like that it's close to the water

yeah, that's why i'm trying to see if i can find something on the east coast to buy. the mortgage is often less than it costs to rent in cali

i think i made the right choice here...gray rio with silver HW over a blue XL baroque single. i dunno. i really like the blue but if i'm going to have a baroque single, i kind of want it to be pink


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> oh you're in monterey? there's a place on 1st street i was thinking of asking about. i know nothing about the area but like that it's close to the water
> 
> yeah, that's why i'm trying to see if i can find something on the east coast to buy. the mortgage is often less than it costs to rent in cali
> 
> i think i made the right choice here...gray rio with silver HW over a blue XL baroque single. i dunno. i really like the blue but if i'm going to have a baroque single, i kind of want it to be pink


gray rio?  Oooo, I like that!!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> gray rio?  Oooo, I like that!!


i'm pretty happy. i've been wanting one with silver HW and i don't have a gray bag, so it fills a void

i need to ban myself now, though


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I know this is totally off the wall here, but this is for *Elaine.  *I didn't know where else to post it to show her the pics.
> 
> *Elaine*, this is how the City hangs when you carry it on your shoulder.  It smooshes in and kind of hugs your body.
> Then you can see the difference in how it smooshes in compared to a Stam.  Big difference.
> I am 5' 3.5".
> (I don't think I will be posting this in the What Are You Wearing With That MJ thread!  LOL!!!!!!!!!!)


Thanks so much! That's actually extremely helpful. When I post my pix on the other thread, you'll see how the Town looks with the doubled strap almost exactly like this City with a single strap, only less clunky! 

So (dang it!) it looks as though a City is in my future!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *oh you're in monterey? there's a place on 1st street i was thinking of asking about. i know nothing about the area but like that it's close to the water*
> 
> yeah, that's why i'm trying to see if i can find something on the east coast to buy. the mortgage is often less than it costs to rent in cali
> 
> i think i made the right choice here...gray rio with silver HW over a blue XL baroque single. i dunno. i really like the blue but if i'm going to have a baroque single, i kind of want it to be pink



It's close to TWO bodies of water, because it's a Peninsula. So on one side is the ocean, and on the other side is Monterey Bay. It's stunningly beautiful here. It's also verrrrrry um I think "quiet" would be the word. All age groups live here, and there are schools & little kids, but I wouldn't call it a major "party" area.  

First Street in Monterey, or First Street in Pacific Grove? Actually, both "First Streets" are very close to the water, but the First Street in PG is (maybe I'm not positive) a nicer location. I believe it's all houses the First Street in Monterey might be houses and apartments. But I'm not sure. Being near the bay is a MAJOR plus, and you'd have that in either location. AND you'd be my neighbor!  (But you'd be 90 minutes from the nearest Nordstrom. And there's no TJ Maxx. Hmmm..)

Do you want me to investigate? PM me!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> oh you're in monterey? there's a place on 1st street i was thinking of asking about. i know nothing about the area but like that it's close to the water
> 
> yeah, that's why i'm trying to see if i can find something on the east coast to buy. the mortgage is often less than it costs to rent in cali
> 
> i think i made the right choice here...gray rio with silver HW over a blue XL baroque single. i dunno. i really like the blue but if i'm going to have a baroque single, i kind of want it to be pink




I want the blue baroque! And the rio.. And a pink baroque..

Come live in Cleveland, prices are low hahaha


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Thanks so much! That's actually extremely helpful. When I post my pix on the other thread, you'll see how the Town looks with the doubled strap almost exactly like this City with a single strap, only less clunky!
> 
> 
> 
> So (dang it!) it looks as though a City is in my future!




Yes the town is much less clunky, when I wear it with the crossbody it looks cleaner than when I wear my city with it's strap. I have been sick all week but I need to get busy taking the pics I promised!


----------



## NikkNak728

No buying this week for me but I do have my eye in a special little bag that a tpfer has. I need to take all my bagged stuff to the consignment store I usually make pretty good money at but I was down all week with the flu. This winter has been terrible and there's a snowstorm heading here tomorrow night again!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yes the town is much less clunky, when I wear it with the crossbody it looks cleaner than when I wear my city with it's strap. I have been sick all week but I need to get busy taking the pics I promised!



Here are the pix of me carrying the Town as a cross body and with the strap doubled. http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...lus-club-age-not-818336-141.html#post26318838

I think the crossbody is too long for me what do you think? (Actually, you probably think it's the correct length I just remembered that you like your crossbodies to come down low.) This one has a 26" drop, but I think it would look better with more like a 21" drop.

I'm so sorry you've been sick yuck!   Are you over the flu now, or is it lingering? Will you be able to sleep it off this weekend?


----------



## nascar fan

looks like a candy store!


oh, why are the pics so small?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> looks like a candy store!
> 
> 
> oh, why are the pics so small?


Wow, *nascar* where were you? Is this a Balenciaga boutique? Those bag colors are *incredible*!

I have a styling question. Do you leave the "ears" of your Bal bag zippers hanging *outside* the bag, like the ears of a beagle , or do you tuck them *inside* the bag?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's close to TWO bodies of water, because it's a Peninsula. So on one side is the ocean, and on the other side is Monterey Bay. It's stunningly beautiful here. It's also verrrrrry&#8230; um&#8230; I think "quiet" would be the word. All age groups live here, and there are schools & little kids, but I wouldn't call it a major "party" area.
> 
> First Street in Monterey, or First Street in Pacific Grove? Actually, both "First Streets" are very close to the water, but the First Street in PG is (maybe&#8230; I'm not positive) a nicer location. I believe it's all houses&#8230; the First Street in Monterey might be houses and apartments. But I'm not sure. Being near the bay is a MAJOR plus, and you'd have that in either location. AND you'd be my neighbor!  (But you'd be 90 minutes from the nearest Nordstrom. And there's no TJ Maxx. Hmmm&#8230;..)
> 
> Do you want me to investigate? PM me!


i lived most of my life on cape cod, so 90 minutes to nordstrom is no big deal to me, heh

i'll PM you once i'm home and have the address. thanks!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Wow, *nascar* where were you? Is this a Balenciaga boutique? Those bag colors are *incredible*!
> 
> I have a styling question. Do you leave the "ears" of your Bal bag zippers hanging *outside* the bag, like the ears of a beagle , or do you tuck them *inside* the bag?


Those are pics from the sweet SA at the local Neimans.  
I tuck mine in mostly.
It's hard to see, but there is a white one of those new Metallic Edge City bags on top of the table.  It is a beauty.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Here are the pix of me carrying the Town as a cross body and with the strap doubled. http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...lus-club-age-not-818336-141.html#post26318838
> 
> 
> 
> I think the crossbody is too long for me what do you think? (Actually, you probably think it's the correct length I just remembered that you like your crossbodies to come down low.) This one has a 26" drop, but I think it would look better with more like a 21" drop.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you've been sick yuck!   Are you over the flu now, or is it lingering? Will you be able to sleep it off this weekend?




Is not linking to anything..but yeah I had some extra holes put into one. Although it does have quite a few. I know some years don't have adjustable length and some do.. But I like wearing it longer so I can put if behind me when I'm doing a lot of waking. The problem with the city is there is no long strap which is so frustrating! 

The bug has been lingering  I have been doing a lot of sleeping and tv watching


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Those are pics from the sweet SA at the local Neimans.
> I tuck mine in mostly.
> It's hard to see, but there is a white one of those new Metallic Edge City bags on top of the table.  It is a beauty.




****** had the white, I havent checked in a few weeks for fear I will cave and buy something. I'm loving the Gris pyrite and even the beige. I'm so boring with always loving neutrals haha


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I want the blue baroque! And the rio.. And a pink baroque..


baroque sold fast, at least, and hopefully the rio isn't a disaster. now to find that pink baroque...someone had a large pink baroque a few weeks back that didn't sell and i've asked if they still have it, but apparently they do not want my money. boo. 



> Come live in Cleveland, prices are low hahaha


i know people in cleveland that i would be a little scared to run into lol

and it's coooooold with...



NikkNak728 said:


> No buying this week for me but I do have my  eye in a special little bag that a tpfer has. I need to take all my  bagged stuff to the consignment store I usually make pretty good money  at but I was down all week with the flu. This winter has been terrible  and there's a *snowstorm heading here tomorrow night again!*


...too many snowstorms. i wish i could tolerate cold weather but i just can't.

sorry you're sick! hope you feel better soon and that the consignment store is good to you


----------



## Eru

I miss CA.  Can I come back to the bay area?  I am tired of cold and snow and honestly, the rent in DC is basically the same as it is in SF.  Palo Alto, take me baaaackkkk.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Those are pics from the sweet SA at the local Neimans.
> I tuck mine in mostly.
> It's hard to see, but *there is a white one of those new Metallic Edge City bags* on top of the table.  It is a beauty.



I see it! You're right it's stunning. But if I owned one, I'd be terrified to take it out of my closet! Even though the air is very clean here, I'd worry about brushing up against my car, or (with my luck) dropping it in a puddle .

Do you own any white bags? Do you carry them?


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Is not linking to anything..but yeah I had some extra holes put into one. Although it does have quite a few. I know some years don't have adjustable length and some do.. But I like wearing it longer so I can put if behind me when I'm doing a lot of waking. The problem with the city is there is no long strap which is so frustrating!
> 
> The bug has been lingering  I have been doing a lot of sleeping and tv watching



Sorry the link didn't work here are a couple of pix: (1) cross body; and (2) doubled, to make it a short shoulder strap. The jacket is new; it's part of my Nordstrom "haul" from a few weeks ago that just came back from their Alterations department. The length was fine, but they had to take a *ton* of fabric out of the back center seam.


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Sorry the link didn't work here are a couple of pix: (1) cross body; and (2) doubled, to make it a short shoulder strap. The jacket is new; it's part of my Nordstrom "haul" from a few weeks ago that just came back from their Alterations department. The length was fine, but they had to take a *ton* of fabric out of the back center seam.




Very nice look! 

I saw off-white Bal in T.J.Maxx yesterday, bag was very pretty but I did not like the color.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Sorry the link didn't work here are a couple of pix: (1) cross body; and (2) doubled, to make it a short shoulder strap. The jacket is new; it's part of my Nordstrom "haul" from a few weeks ago that just came back from their Alterations department. The length was fine, but they had to take a *ton* of fabric out of the back center seam.




Beee--uuu-tttiiii-ful! 
You've got that sassy-attitude look going.  
You are an inspiration, Elaine.   As much as you are going through, you still have the drive to keep your chin up, have fun with clothes and bags, take pics for us.


----------



## nascar fan

Heaven help me, I am going to Neimans today ... I think.  If I can get enough work done.
I will go on the premise of "a good place to eat lunch."  LOL!  They really do have the best chicken tortilla soup.  We get the Mermaid Sampler plate.  So good!  And I HAVE to get the orange spiced tea.
Ok, I'm going.  
Toooooooo totally bad I can't look at MJs there.  But I can look at Vals and Bals and visit with the SA.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Sorry the link didn't work here are a couple of pix: (1) cross body; and (2) doubled, to make it a short shoulder strap. The jacket is new; it's part of my Nordstrom "haul" from a few weeks ago that just came back from their Alterations department. The length was fine, but they had to take a *ton* of fabric out of the back center seam.




Oh dang that is long! Did that have the adjustable strap or was it an older year? It def needs it!


----------



## emmajayne

nascar fan said:


> Heaven help me, I am going to Neimans today ... I think.  If I can get enough work done.
> I will go on the premise of "a good place to eat lunch."  LOL!  They really do have the best chicken tortilla soup.  We get the Mermaid Sampler plate.  So good!  And I HAVE to get the orange spiced tea.
> Ok, I'm going.
> Toooooooo totally bad I can't look at MJs there.  But I can look at Vals and Bals and visit with the SA.



So jealous Nas!!

If you spot MJ Nolita, would you mind taking some pics for me


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> Sorry the link didn't work here are a couple of pix: (1) cross body; and (2) doubled, to make it a short shoulder strap. The jacket is new; it's part of my Nordstrom "haul" from a few weeks ago that just came back from their Alterations department. The length was fine, but they had to take a *ton* of fabric out of the back center seam.



Elaine you look so fabulous, I love the entire outfit


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> baroque sold fast, at least, and hopefully the rio isn't a disaster. now to find that pink baroque...someone had a large pink baroque a few weeks back that didn't sell and i've asked if they still have it, but apparently they do not want my money. boo.
> 
> i know people in cleveland that i would be a little scared to run into lol
> 
> and it's coooooold with...
> 
> 
> ...too many snowstorms. i wish i could tolerate cold weather but i just can't.
> 
> sorry you're sick! hope you feel better soon and that the consignment store is good to you




Yeah that was a great deal. I'm not much of a navy girl but I was even tempted. I really want a baroque with a pop of color though. I have my mulberry in hot pink but all my bags are pretty neutral


----------



## NikkNak728

Faith there's a bubblegum pink.. A little pricey but it's new

http://m.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-T...her-Flap-Shoulder-Crossbody-Bag-/281133705073


----------



## kateincali

the bal looks great on you, elaine!



NikkNak728 said:


> Faith there's a bubblegum pink.. A little pricey but it's new
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-T...her-Flap-Shoulder-Crossbody-Bag-/281133705073


that's exactly what i'm looking for, but i'm far too cheap. thanks, though


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> the bal looks great on you, elaine!
> 
> 
> that's exactly what i'm looking for, but i'm far too cheap. thanks, though




Hahaha I know that's why I haven't bought it.. I kept looking at it and sighing like no.. Just can't


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh dang that is long! Did that have the adjustable strap or was it an older year? *It def needs it!*


Would you believe that *is* the adjustable strap, and I've got it hoiked up to its shortest hole!!! So I'd say I'm *definitely* going to be shortening it! I studied the construction, and it's not just a matter of punching a few holes. That would make the flap (on the end with the holes) waaaaaay too long, and it wouldn't look good. It's going to have to be shortened from the center of the strap.

Annoying to pay big bucks for a bag, and then have to pay a good cobbler to retro-fit it, but that's the story of my life. When I buy clothes, I pretty much *always* have to have them shortened, at the very least, and often taken in at the waist.

But ultimately, it's worth it, because I've learned that if I don't put in the $$$ to do that, I run around looking like I'm wearing my big sister's clothes


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Beee--uuu-tttiiii-ful!
> You've got that sassy-attitude look going.
> You are an inspiration, Elaine.   As much as you are going through, you still have the drive to keep your chin up, have fun with clothes and bags, take pics for us.



Thank you for the pep talk, *nas*! Appreciate the moral support. 

Have fun at the "food court" !


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the pep talk, *nas*! Appreciate the moral support.
> 
> Have fun at the "food court" !


Oh, I had fun alright.
I probably need to eat some crow for dinner.


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Elaine you look so fabulous, I love the entire outfit



Thanks so much, *emmajayne*! I hadn't been positive about the pink when I was looking at it in the store, but I'm loving it now that I'm accessorizing it with my own scarves & jewelry.


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> Very nice look!
> 
> I saw off-white Bal in T.J.Maxx yesterday, bag was very pretty but I did not like the color.


Wow they carry *Bal* bags at T.J. Maxx? Now I'm *really* feeling sorry for myself that there isn't one near me! (Whine )

I know it's hit or miss at TJM, just like at Ross Dress for Less which we do have here. but Ross never has anything really upscale the best I ever got was a black silk Kate Spade tee. Good markdown, but nothing to jump up & down about


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Would you believe that *is* the adjustable strap, and I've got it hoiked up to its shortest hole!!! So I'd say I'm *definitely* going to be shortening it! I studied the construction, and it's not just a matter of punching a few holes. That would make the flap (on the end with the holes) waaaaaay too long, and it wouldn't look good. It's going to have to be shortened from the center of the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> Annoying to pay big bucks for a bag, and then have to pay a good cobbler to retro-fit it, but that's the story of my life. When I buy clothes, I pretty much *always* have to have them shortened, at the very least, and often taken in at the waist.
> 
> 
> 
> But ultimately, it's worth it, because I've learned that if I don't put in the $$$ to do that, I run around looking like I'm wearing my big sister's clothes




Yeah that's crazy! I had two extra holes punched in and I don't have an issue, but yours looks so much longer!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Wow they carry *Bal* bags at T.J. Maxx? Now I'm *really* feeling sorry for myself that there isn't one near me! (Whine )
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's hit or miss at TJM, just like at Ross Dress for Less which we do have here. but Ross never has anything really upscale the best I ever got was a black silk Kate Spade tee. Good markdown, but nothing to jump up & down about




Totally hit or miss. I've seen people get bal or valentino or crazy other brands at tj maxx and Nordstrom rack. Not mine.. I have two runway TJs and the best brand I've seen is fendi. My Nordstrom rack does have marc jacobs but they always look beat up. I think they figure since there is a Nordstrom and saks about .. A 3 minute drive that they shouldn't bring the good stuff


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Wow they carry *Bal* bags at T.J. Maxx? Now I'm *really* feeling sorry for myself that there isn't one near me! (Whine )
> 
> I know it's hit or miss at TJM, just like at Ross Dress for Less which we do have here. but Ross never has anything really upscale the best I ever got was a black silk Kate Spade tee. Good markdown, but nothing to jump up & down about





NikkNak728 said:


> Totally hit or miss. I've seen people get bal or valentino or crazy other brands at tj maxx and Nordstrom rack. Not mine.. I have two runway TJs and the best brand I've seen is fendi. My Nordstrom rack does have marc jacobs but they always look beat up. I think they figure since there is a Nordstrom and saks about .. A 3 minute drive that they shouldn't bring the good stuff


If think they restocked recently, there were also few Fendis, Saint Laurent, Ferragamo and Chloe bags and many, many pairs of luxury brand shoes. 

...I am still dreaming of pretty red quilted MJ, single or Stam


----------



## NikkNak728

Tuuli35 said:


> If think they restocked recently, there were also few Fendis, Saint Laurent, Ferragamo and Chloe bags and many, many pairs of luxury brand shoes.
> 
> ...I am still dreaming of pretty red quilted MJ, single or Stam




Ah so lucky I've never seen any of those brands there! It's a conspiracy to drive me crazyB I've seen a crossbody single in red at my rack, never a large or xl and it was kinda beat up sadly


----------



## Tuuli35

I actually have very bad experience regarding Bal and T.J.Maxx. Last year I found one for $299, it was white and showed wear as their bags sometimes do. So, I let it authenticated here, all was fine but came out that it was a style which was already discontinued and the bag at least 3 years old. After getting this info, I started to look closer and realized that the scammer had overpainted the wear and obviously kept the new one and returned the old one. As it was not the runaway store, the cashiers were fooled. I was so angry that returned the bag next day. I understand that it was good price for even used Bal but I felt cheated. I don't mind buying a used bag but I want to know before that it is what I am getting. Anyway, after that I am checking the items much more carefully and have seen quite many times clothes, bags or shoes which are beyond store wear.


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I actually have very bad experience regarding Bal and T.J.Maxx. Last year I found one for $299, it was white and showed wear as their bags sometimes do. So, I let it authenticated here, all was fine but came out that it was a style which was already discontinued and the bag at least 3 years old. After getting this info, I started to look closer and realized that *the scammer had overprinted the wear and obviously kept the new one and returned the old one*. As it was not the runaway store, the cashiers were fooled. I was so angry that returned the bag next day. I understand that it was good price for even used Bal but I felt cheated. I don't mind buying a used bag but I want to know before that it is what I am getting. Anyway, after that I am checking the items much more carefully and have seen quite many times clothes, bags or shoes which are beyond store wear.



Ew. There are some *really* sleazy people out there. Thanks for this story I'll be sure to watch out for this when I go to Ross!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yeah that's crazy! I had two extra holes punched in and I don't have an issue, but *yours looks so much longer*!



Yes, it's a 26-inch drop. That's pretty long! I really won't be able to get away with having holes punched it would have to be 5 inches worth of holes! And I think that would look really ugly. Nope it's off to the cobbler for major surgery. And I'll be holding my breath the entire time!


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Ew. There are some *really* sleazy people out there. Thanks for this story I'll be sure to watch out for this when I go to Ross!


 autocorrect in action, I meant overpainted


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> autocorrect in action, I meant overpainted


How did she do that? You mean, *literally* painted it over????


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> How did she do that? You mean, *literally* painted it over????



Yes and made bad job with it too.  There was paint on buckles. I should still have some pictures somewhere.
EDIT: here are the pics http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/bought-my-first-balenciaga-but-i-have-questions-834887.html


----------



## nascar fan

Ok, y'all, tell me the truth.  I really like this bag, but DH says it is just flat out too big for me.  I know it's not a modeling pic, but most of you know what a Bal Velo looks like.  I've doubled the strap up, which works fine.
????
Should I get this in the City version instead?  I just wish the City was a tad taller.
And I know - and totally forgot - that "they" say that blue tends to fade.  I got so wound up in the pretty colors that that thought flew right out the window.  I honestly don't think it would if I did my usual MK protectant on it.


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Ok, y'all, tell me the truth.  I really like this bag, but DH says it is just flat out too big for me.  I know it's not a modeling pic, but most of you know what a Bal Velo looks like.  I've doubled the strap up, which works fine.
> ????
> Should I get this in the City version instead?  I just wish the City was a tad taller.
> And I know - and totally forgot - that "they" say that blue tends to fade.  I got so wound up in the pretty colors that that thought flew right out the window.  I honestly don't think it would if I did my usual MK protectant on it.




Is this the bleu dragg!!! Or however it's spelled.. I love a velo! I almost sprung for one in glycine but I'm still on my ban. I don't think it's too big and the crossbody strap is a great benefit. Of course I'm a bal enabler.. But I really do love the velo and you are use to wearing big bags. I would still even use a purse organizer to keep it structured haha


----------



## NikkNak728

Oh and I wouldn't worry too much about the fading- the newer years have had much more luck. If you have a good conditioner it can help wonders with fading or I've even got jean transfer off with it


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> Is this the bleu dragg!!! Or however it's spelled.. I love a velo! I almost sprung for one in glycine but I'm still on my ban. I don't think it's too big and the crossbody strap is a great benefit. Of course I'm a bal enabler.. But I really do love the velo and you are use to wearing big bags. I would still even use a purse organizer to keep it structured haha


Bleu Dragee.  It is gorgeous!  Reminds me of ice.  I don't know why.  Ice isn't blue.  Maybe it's the silver hardware that makes it icy.  
Yes, you are the Bal enabler!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Ok, y'all, tell me the truth.  I really like this bag, but DH says it is just flat out too big for me.  I know it's not a modeling pic, but most of you know what a Bal Velo looks like.  I've doubled the strap up, which works fine.
> ????
> Should I get this in the City version instead?  I just wish the City was a tad taller.
> And I know - and totally forgot - that "they" say that blue tends to fade.  I got so wound up in the pretty colors that that thought flew right out the window.  I honestly don't think it would if I did my usual MK protectant on it.



Somehow, I just *knew* you were going to come home with a bag today, and this one is a stunner! In what way does DH think it's too large for you? I looked up the dimensions, and it's 13.5" wide by 11" high, so it's more square than anything else is that what he means? Because it's certainly *not* too wide for you, when I think about your Stams. I know that on *me*, 11" would be too high but you're a few inches taller than me, so it would probably be fine. Especially if you carry it as a shoulder strap. Would you keep the strap doubled, or would you get it shortened?

The color is gorgeous, gorgeous, *gorgeous*! Especially with the silver hardware. Which are the blues that are "supposed to" fade the light blues, or the dark blues? This one is so pale, I can't quite imagine it fading any *more*, can you? And putting the MK protectant would help, I'm sure. 

I'll just play "devil's advocate" for one tiny minute, though: is it a color that goes with the clothes you typically wear? I've seen a lot of your outfits, and I'm not sure what this would go with. (On the other hand, it would be fab with jeans, on the weekend. And maybe at the race track? )

Keep us posted!


----------



## pookybear

nascar fan said:


> Ok, y'all, tell me the truth.  I really like this bag, but DH says it is just flat out too big for me.  I know it's not a modeling pic, but most of you know what a Bal Velo looks like.  I've doubled the strap up, which works fine.
> ????
> Should I get this in the City version instead?  I just wish the City was a tad taller.
> And I know - and totally forgot - that "they" say that blue tends to fade.  I got so wound up in the pretty colors that that thought flew right out the window.  I honestly don't think it would if I did my usual MK protectant on it.




I LOVE the color and hw! I used to have a velo. I loved how much roomier it is and how you can use as crossbody. But got rid of it bc of the shape - it was a bit too long for the width. It had a very square looking shape. I just felt it looked weird after awhile? I dunno. But I loved using it though  have you looked into the Work? It's a lot bigger, but more.. Proportionate?


----------



## emmajayne

nascar fan said:


> Ok, y'all, tell me the truth.  I really like this bag, but DH says it is just flat out too big for me.  I know it's not a modeling pic, but most of you know what a Bal Velo looks like.  I've doubled the strap up, which works fine.
> ????
> Should I get this in the City version instead?  I just wish the City was a tad taller.
> And I know - and totally forgot - that "they" say that blue tends to fade.  I got so wound up in the pretty colors that that thought flew right out the window.  I honestly don't think it would if I did my usual MK protectant on it.



I love it Nas! The colour is beautiful, so delicate and spring


----------



## nascar fan

pookybear said:


> I LOVE the color and hw! I used to have a velo. I loved how much roomier it is and how you can use as crossbody. But got rid of it bc of the shape - it was a bit too long for the width. It had a very square looking shape. I just felt it looked weird after awhile? I dunno. But I loved using it though  have you looked into the Work? It's a lot bigger, but more.. Proportionate?


That's exactly what DH thought about the Velo, and I might have thought it after a while.  I had 2 hesitations:  1) I doubled up the strap to make it shoulder length, and I was worried about the pressure put on the strap at the point it bent back at the double, if that makes sense.  I do that with my Miu Miu and it's fine, but it is navy and won't show wear right there.   2) It is more causal-looking when worn than the City is.  



emmajayne said:


> I love it Nas! The colour is beautiful, so delicate and spring


The color is absolutely beautiful!  It should be called glacier blue.  Very pretty!

*So* I returned the Velo the next morning and got the City.


----------



## Eru

Oh that is such a pretty bag Nas!  The color / hardware combination is perfect.  I feel like you should wander the streets singing "Let It Gooo" with that bag.


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Oh that is such a pretty bag Nas!  The color / hardware combination is perfect.  I feel like you should wander the streets singing "Let It Gooo" with that bag.


Ha ha!  It is such a happy color!


----------



## emmajayne

Nas that is just a beaut!!


I ordered my MJ Nolita with chain bag wooo hooo


should arrive next week, right before my hols  perfect timing!!!


----------



## Tuuli35

nascar fan said:


> That's exactly what DH thought about the Velo, and I might have thought it after a while.  I had 2 hesitations:  1) I doubled up the strap to make it shoulder length, and I was worried about the pressure put on the strap at the point it bent back at the double, if that makes sense.  I do that with my Miu Miu and it's fine, but it is navy and won't show wear right there.   2) It is more causal-looking when worn than the City is.
> 
> 
> The color is absolutely beautiful!  It should be called glacier blue.  Very pretty!
> 
> *So* I returned the Velo the next morning and got the City.


It is sooooo pretty!


----------



## nascar fan

emmajayne said:


> Nas that is just a beaut!!
> 
> 
> I ordered my MJ Nolita with chain bag wooo hooo
> 
> 
> should arrive next week, right before my hols  perfect timing!!!


That's great!!!!  I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## pookybear

nascar fan said:


> That's exactly what DH thought about the Velo, and I might have thought it after a while.  I had 2 hesitations:  1) I doubled up the strap to make it shoulder length, and I was worried about the pressure put on the strap at the point it bent back at the double, if that makes sense.  I do that with my Miu Miu and it's fine, but it is navy and won't show wear right there.   2) It is more causal-looking when worn than the City is.
> 
> 
> The color is absolutely beautiful!  It should be called glacier blue.  Very pretty!
> 
> *So* I returned the Velo the next morning and got the City.



Yay! Yes, I couldn't really picture you wearing the velo.. It looks much more casual. I think it looked great wearing it as crossbody or long on one shoulder, but I was iffy about how strong the thin shoulder strap was

I also loved Eru's Frozen comment


----------



## emmajayne

Just ordered my Nolita chain bag today!!

So excited to get it 

http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/7329


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Just ordered my Nolita chain bag today!!
> 
> So excited to get it
> 
> http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/7329


Is it the exact one in the Bagheera photo, with the silver hardware? It's stunning! I'm so pleased for you I know you've been lusting (is that the right word? yes, it is! ) after that bag for months. We will *definitely* want to see modeling pix!


----------



## NikkNak728

emmajayne said:


> Just ordered my Nolita chain bag today!!
> 
> So excited to get it
> 
> http://www.bagheeraboutique.com/it-IT/product/7329




For some reason it looks different on their website.. And what currency is if showing that's so much cheaper! Ah better take modeling pics when you get it!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> That's exactly what DH thought about the Velo, and I might have thought it after a while.  I had 2 hesitations:  1) I doubled up the strap to make it shoulder length, and I was worried about the pressure put on the strap at the point it bent back at the double, if that makes sense.  I do that with my Miu Miu and it's fine, but it is navy and won't show wear right there.   2) It is more causal-looking when worn than the City is.
> 
> 
> The color is absolutely beautiful!  It should be called glacier blue.  Very pretty!
> 
> *So* I returned the Velo the next morning and got the City.



I think you made *exactly* the right decision. Having tried doubling a strap (on the Town bag) I was worried that you wouldn't be happy with a doubled strap, and therefore you'd tend not to carry the bag. Which would be such a shame. I think you'll be much happier with it in the City configuration, which you *know* works for you.

And you're right, "Glaciar Blue" is a better name than "Blue Dragee." What the heck is a "dragee," when it's at home?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I think you made *exactly* the right decision. Having tried doubling a strap (on the Town bag) I was worried that you wouldn't be happy with a doubled strap, and therefore you'd tend not to carry the bag. Which would be such a shame. I think you'll be much happier with it in the City configuration, which you *know* works for you.
> 
> And you're right, "Glaciar Blue" is a better name than "Blue Dragee." What the heck is a "dragee," when it's at home?


I looked it up.  pronounced dra-ZHAA.
confectioners type candy, like the little sugar decorations that go on cakes.
Little candiesl


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> I looked it up.  pronounced dra-ZHAA.
> confectioners type candy, like the little sugar decorations that go on cakes.
> Little candiesl




Where the heck do you get the z sound from.. But I do want a candy now!


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> Where the heck do you get the z sound from.. But I do want a candy now!


I don't know.  That's the way a site had it pronounced.
maybe it's like a j sound.   g ... j.  Must be.  Dra-JHAA


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I looked it up.  pronounced dra-ZHAA.
> confectioners type candy, like the little sugar decorations that go on cakes.
> Little candiesl


Oh, goody I just learned something! The bag definitely looks like a sweet piece of candy and just as addictive!

Just tried Wikipedia. They say the French pronunciation is dra-ZHAY, and it means "a sweet with an almond filling." I've actually seen these in upscale candy shops, but they're called "Jordan Almonds."

Now I'm hungry!


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> Is it the exact one in the Bagheera photo, with the silver hardware? It's stunning! I'm so pleased for you I know you've been lusting (is that the right word? yes, it is! ) after that bag for months. We will *definitely* want to see modeling pix!



Thanks, hopefully will arrive next week 

So excited!!!


----------



## emmajayne

NikkNak728 said:


> For some reason it looks different on their website.. And what currency is if showing that's so much cheaper! Ah better take modeling pics when you get it!



It does look different! I will post mod pics, I am off to Budapest so may take her with me 

Bagheera pre ordered it for me and gave me 20% off because I am a regular haha


----------



## nascar fan

Look at this beautiful mj blouse!!  (Spring 14)
So Victorian.  I love it.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Look at this beautiful mj blouse!!  (Spring 14)
> So Victorian.  I love it.


It's fabulous! Just *look* at that workmanship you simply don't see that kind of detail any more. 

It looks as though it's made of Irish linen. Am I right? I can visualize it at Christmas & New Years parties, with a long green velvet skirt and ankle booties. (Yes, I know it's in the Spring collection, but to me it says "Holidays". And "Plum Pudding.")

Meanwhile, what about the handbags? Anything worth keeping?


----------



## ElainePG

I have a question. Why don't I see that lace blouse on the Marc Jacobs website? I hopped over there, and studied the SS14 clothes (ugly, IMO), and there wasn't a cream linen blouse to be found. Does it have something to do with what you were saying the other day, that the boutiques, the MJ site, and the items in retail stores are three separate entities? But in that case, how do the rest of us mortals *ever* see what the boutiques have, unless we either live in a place where there's a boutique, or we establish a relationship with a SA at a boutique? (Maybe the answer is: we don't!) But doesn't that defeat the company's purpose, which, I would imagine, would be to sell a lot of clothes? 

I'm missing something here.

What am I missing?

:wondering


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I have a question. Why don't I see that lace blouse on the Marc Jacobs website? I hopped over there, and studied the SS14 clothes (ugly, IMO), and there wasn't a cream linen blouse to be found. Does it have something to do with what you were saying the other day, that the boutiques, the MJ site, and the items in retail stores are three separate entities? But in that case, how do the rest of us mortals *ever* see what the boutiques have, unless we either live in a place where there's a boutique, or we establish a relationship with a SA at a boutique? (Maybe the answer is: we don't!) But doesn't that defeat the company's purpose, which, I would imagine, would be to sell a lot of clothes?
> 
> I'm missing something here.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> :wondering


You crack me up sometimes!  LOL!!
Here it is:  http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco.../w41431603/cotton-voile-victorian-blouse?sort=


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> You crack me up sometimes!  LOL!!
> Here it is:  http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco.../w41431603/cotton-voile-victorian-blouse?sort=


Oh, for HEAVENS sake! I can't believe how different it looks in black! Now I'm blushing but thank you for clearing up the mystery! (And you will look MUCH prettier in the blouse than the model does. Just sayin')

EDIT: OMG look at the model's profile picture! Didn't her mother teach her to keep her shoulders rolled back and her tummy tucked in? I know MY Mom did!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> It's fabulous! Just *look* at that workmanship you simply don't see that kind of detail any more.
> 
> It looks as though it's made of Irish linen. Am I right? I can visualize it at Christmas & New Years parties, with a long green velvet skirt and ankle booties. (Yes, I know it's in the Spring collection, but to me it says "Holidays". And "Plum Pudding.")
> 
> Meanwhile, what about the handbags? Anything worth keeping?


cotton/silk blend.  It is very lightweight.
The bags ... hmm.  Must deliberate.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> cotton/silk blend.  It is very lightweight.
> The bags ... hmm.  *Must deliberate*.


Can we help you?


----------



## nascar fan

black small bags


----------



## nascar fan

I am just so totally totally totally NOT a fan of the flat embroidered quilting look.  No no no.
Spoil us with beautiful cushy quilted quilting, then give us flat non-quilts.  It just isn't working for me.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I am just so totally totally totally NOT a fan of the flat embroidered quilting look.  No no no.
> Spoil us with beautiful cushy quilted quilting, then give us flat non-quilts.  It just isn't working for me.


I SO agree with you on that! It looks like a flat tire, or something. 

Okay. You haven't asked, but here's my take. 

*Photo #1* is  nice. Classic, understated, I'm sure the leather is wonderful, but it isn't really exciting. 
*Photo #2* is strange. The proportions of the large brass balls (did I just write that??) to the relative small size of the bag don't work for me. On a larger bag it might be interesting on this one, not so much.
We've already decided that *Photo #3* looks like a deflated tire.
*Photo #4*? Well, this might be interesting. It definitely has some pizzazz to it. The geometry works: circles paired with diamonds. A question: do the tassels come with the bag? Because if they don't, I think the bag has enough going on that they might be overkill. But if they are part of the bag, then fine. (I'd just hate to see you pay extra for them.) 

I take it these are all evening bags? So if you're in the market for a new black evening bag, and you want one in his new SS14 collection, I vote for bag #4.


----------



## nascar fan

The one with the grommets, the quilting is still puffy quilting.
Now, why can't they do that with other bags (ah-hem,  like new Stams?)


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> You crack me up sometimes!  LOL!!
> Here it is:  http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco.../w41431603/cotton-voile-victorian-blouse?sort=




Holy... 1000 for a shirt??!! &#128513; it does look very Victorian, except swap the corset for a corvette haha


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> The one with the grommets, the quilting is still puffy quilting.
> Now, why can't they do that with other bags (ah-hem,  like new Stams?)


That one looks very nice. The proportions are good. And it's definitely different (I mean that in a *good* way!)&#8230; more than just "yet another black evening bag."


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> black small bags




Ohhh hmmm hard. I actually like the first one because it's more classic and the last one because it's more funky. But would you really wear the funky one as often as you want? I say go with one of the valentino va voom small black bags. Those are calling my name and I may have gotten the name wrong but I think you probably know what I'm taking about


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Holy... 1000 for a shirt??!! &#128513; it does look very Victorian, except swap the corset for a corvette haha


I know what you mean! Even if it were on the 70% off sale it's just a shirt, for heaven's sake! And do you agree with me that it's not very flattering? First I thought it was just that the model was standing oddly, but now I'm thinking it's the cut of the blouse. 

U.G.L.I. UGLY!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Ohhh hmmm hard. I actually like the first one because it's more classic and the last one because it's more funky. But would you really wear the funky one as often as you want? I say go with one of the *valentino va voom small black bags*. Those are calling my name and I may have gotten the name wrong but I think you probably know what I'm taking about



That sounds interesting! If you come across a link to one, can you post it? I'd love to see a picture! I have the MJ Wellington Peggy that I use as an evening bag (it has 2 straps, and when I take off the long leather cross body & just use the short gold one the bag becomes an evening bag) but it's kind of boxy. I mean, I really love it, but it's not a clutch. I wouldn't mind having another option.

And, of course, there's no such thing as too many black evening bags!


----------



## seaalice

I was browsing in Saks earlier this week and saw a bunch of the larger embroidered bags (I think they were called the "Buddy") and I kind of liked them but they were so lightweight - which is normally a good thing -but these seemed almost flimsy to me, though I doubt they are.  I didn't look too carefully though because I am looking for a red bag and this style didn't come in red.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I know what you mean! Even if it were on the 70% off sale it's just a shirt, for heaven's sake! And do you agree with me that it's not very flattering? First I thought it was just that the model was standing oddly, but now I'm thinking it's the cut of the blouse.
> 
> 
> 
> U.G.L.I. UGLY!




Yes 100% agree! It kinda reminds me of a shirt from a crazy Johnny depp movie.. Maybe sweeny Todd?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> That sounds interesting! If you come across a link to one, can you post it? I'd love to see a picture! I have the MJ Wellington Peggy that I use as an evening bag (it has 2 straps, and when I take off the long leather cross body & just use the short gold one the bag becomes an evening bag) but it's kind of boxy. I mean, I really love it, but it's not a clutch. I wouldn't mind having another option.
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, there's no such thing as too many black evening bags!






This is the small pink valentino rockstud vava voom. They have several sizes, colors, types of leather and hardware. I like the larger size but both you can wear double strapped or long cross body. I tried a black medium size on at saks and fell in love. If I see it on gilt or rue la la I'll jump!


----------



## nascar fan

seaalice said:


> I was browsing in Saks earlier this week and saw a bunch of the larger embroidered bags (I think they were called the "Buddy") and I kind of liked them but they were so lightweight - which is normally a good thing -but these seemed almost flimsy to me, though I doubt they are.  I didn't look too carefully though because I am looking for a red bag and this style didn't come in red.


Ah, but it does!  I posted a pic of one a while back.  I will see if I can find it.
It comes in the larger and the smaller one.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> View attachment 2533426
> 
> This is the small pink valentino rockstud vava voom. They have several sizes, colors, types of leather and hardware. I like the larger size but both you can wear double strapped or long cross body. I tried a black medium size on at saks and fell in love. If I see it on gilt or rue la la I'll jump!


Sweeeeeeeeet! I like this slightly larger black one with the crystals (in case anyone wants to give me a present ). The contrast of the gunmetal against the leather, and the slithery look of the chain YUM! Do you think bags like this ever DO come up on Gilt or RueLaLa?
Here's a link to more pix: http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/161760


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yes 100% agree! It kinda reminds me of a shirt from a crazy Johnny depp movie.. *Maybe sweeny Todd?*



"That's *CAPTAIN* Jack Sparrow!"


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Sweeeeeeeeet! I like this slightly larger black one with the crystals (in case anyone wants to give me a present ). The contrast of the gunmetal against the leather, and the slithery look of the chain YUM! Do you think bags like this ever DO come up on Gilt or RueLaLa?
> 
> Here's a link to more pix: http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/161760




That's the one I tried at saks!!!! So expensive but so pretty. Yes I have seen various colors and sizes on both rue and gilt before!


----------



## NikkNak728

elainepg said:


> "that's *captain* jack sparrow!"




yes!!!!!


----------



## emmajayne

got my Nolita already!!!
Pics to Follow


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I SO agree with you on that! It looks like a flat tire, or something.
> 
> Okay. You haven't asked, but here's my take.
> 
> *Photo #1* is  nice. Classic, understated, I'm sure the leather is wonderful, but it isn't really exciting.
> *Photo #2* is strange. The proportions of the large brass balls (did I just write that??) to the relative small size of the bag don't work for me. On a larger bag it might be interesting on this one, not so much.
> We've already decided that *Photo #3* looks like a deflated tire.
> *Photo #4*? Well, this might be interesting. It definitely has some pizzazz to it. The geometry works: circles paired with diamonds. A question: do the tassels come with the bag? Because if they don't, I think the bag has enough going on that they might be overkill. But if they are part of the bag, then fine. (I'd just hate to see you pay extra for them.)
> 
> I take it these are all evening bags? So if you're in the market for a new black evening bag, and you want one in his new SS14 collection, I vote for bag #4.


Agree on all points.
And not really an "evening" bag.  Just a bag to use when I don't want to carry a big bag.  Need it to be black, though.



ElainePG said:


> I know what you mean! Even if it were on the 70% off sale it's just a shirt, for heaven's sake! And do you agree with me that it's not very flattering? First I thought it was just that the model was standing oddly, but now I'm thinking it's the cut of the blouse.
> 
> U.G.L.I. UGLY!





NikkNak728 said:


> Yes 100% agree! It kinda reminds me of a shirt from a crazy Johnny depp movie.. Maybe sweeny Todd?





ElainePG said:


> "That's *CAPTAIN* Jack Sparrow!"


Ok, enough of the blouse bashing!  This is a gorgeous blouse.  French lace.  
The way the models are standing, MJ's models all stand that way.  Look back through the pics in older seasons.  It's just part of the go-against-the-flow MJ way. 
But the blouse is gorgeous.  I can't say it looked right on me.  I tried it on with a shaper underneath, which might have shaped the shape right out of me and made the shirt look too flat in the front.
BUT ... let no one say it is u.g.l.y ... Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Ok, enough of the blouse bashing!  This is a gorgeous blouse.  French lace.
> The way the models are standing, MJ's models all stand that way.  Look back through the pics in older seasons.  It's just part of the go-against-the-flow MJ way.
> But the blouse is gorgeous.  I can't say it looked right on me.  I tried it on with a shaper underneath, which might have shaped the shape right out of me and made the shirt look too flat in the front.
> *BUT ... let no one say it is u.g.l.y ... Elaine!*



Oooops! I have been a *naughty* girl! (This is me, slapping my own wrist.)


----------



## Eru

It's been full weeks since I've bought something spendy and I'm itching to get something,


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> It's been full weeks since I've bought something spendy and I'm itching to get something,


how many weeks?


----------



## emmajayne

check out my Nolita!!


----------



## emmajayne

Mod pic


----------



## ElainePG

I just got a couple of new "Dolly Pouches" in today's mail! If you like to keep your miscellaneous stuff in pouches, hers are *really* cute, and *very* affordable. You can find pre-made ones on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/dollyvalentine?ref=pr_faveshops but what's a *lot* more fun is to go to her website and pick your own size & fabric: http://www.dungareedolly.com/change_purse.html

The ones below are the "change purse" size. The dimensions on her web site aren't quite right the pouches are actually 6.75" wide by 4" high (she knows she has to update this, but she just had a baby and I'm sure her life is pretty frantic right now!). The zippers work beautifully, and they are fully lined with contrasting fabric.


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Mod pic


It looks GORGEOUS! And it's EXACTLY the right size for you. Congratulations! I know how long you've been waiting for this bag. AND you got a discount good girl! 

I can't remember about this bag is it lined on the inside, or sueded? And are there divider pockets, or one open space?

Anyway, it's simply smashing. The hardware makes it a true stand-out. Enjoy! Are you taking it out someplace special this weekend?


----------



## Eru

that whale pouch is adorable!


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> It looks GORGEOUS! And it's EXACTLY the right size for you. Congratulations! I know how long you've been waiting for this bag. AND you got a discount good girl!
> 
> I can't remember about this bag is it lined on the inside, or sueded? And are there divider pockets, or one open space?
> 
> Anyway, it's simply smashing. The hardware makes it a true stand-out. Enjoy! Are you taking it out someplace special this weekend?



Thanks so much!! Those pouches you got are cute too!!

I love this bag!! It's just leather inside and there are two small sections for phone/keys etc...
So beautiful, I am really happy with her! I gave always wanted a Chanel or Mulberry Lily but this is (to me) in between both (and cheaper)


----------



## NikkNak728

emmajayne said:


> Mod pic




So classy, love it! I thought if was wider in the pictures but it looks a little longer instead of wider, how are things fitting in?


----------



## nascar fan

emmajayne said:


> Mod pic


How CUTE!!!!!!!!   I love the grain of the leather on it.  I love it is adjustable.
How are you feeling about it?  Does it make your heart smile?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> that whale pouch is adorable!



I know, right? I have several friends who volunteer at the Monterey Bay Aquarium I think that's what they'll be getting for birthday presents this year with a little perfume sample from Sephora tucked inside!


----------



## ElainePG

*Sale Alert!*

In case anyone missed the sale on the Marc Jacobs Lex Long wallet at Gilt last month, they have one or two at Yoox at a great price, plus a 15% discount (WOMAN15) through tomorrow:
http://www.yoox.com/us/46335638GO/i...source=linkshare_us#cod10=46335638XT&sizeId=1

I bought one in Cognac from Gilt last month for $229. I came THIS close to buying a second one in blush at Yoox tonight for $185 (including the discount), but then decided it would be pretty silly to have two identical wallets. 

Wouldn't it?


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> It looks GORGEOUS! And it's EXACTLY the right size for you. Congratulations! I know how long you've been waiting for this bag. AND you got a discount good girl!
> 
> I can't remember about this bag is it lined on the inside, or sueded? And are there divider pockets, or one open space?
> 
> Anyway, it's simply smashing. The hardware makes it a true stand-out. Enjoy! Are you taking it out someplace special this weekend?



Sorry inside it black lining ! It's on the site now  http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco...cessories/c0001372/the-big-apple-nolita?sort= I love the blue too!!

I am going to Budapest next week so I will take her there  Thanks Elaine!xxx


----------



## emmajayne

NikkNak728 said:


> So classy, love it! I thought if was wider in the pictures but it looks a little longer instead of wider, how are things fitting in?



Thanjs Nikk!! My stuff all fits in perfect, it's a lovely size, not too small just right, perfect for going out and can be used as a day bag


----------



## emmajayne

nascar fan said:


> How CUTE!!!!!!!!   I love the grain of the leather on it.  I love it is adjustable.
> How are you feeling about it?  Does it make your heart smile?



Nas thanks so much!! I am in love with her!!
Shes on the site now!http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco...cessories/c0001372/the-big-apple-nolita?sort=


----------



## Eru

woahhhh reformatted purseblog forum.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> *Sale Alert!*
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone missed the sale on the Marc Jacobs Lex Long wallet at Gilt last month, they have one or two at Yoox at a great price, plus a 15% discount (WOMAN15) through tomorrow:
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/us/46335638GO/i...source=linkshare_us#cod10=46335638XT&sizeId=1
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one in Cognac from Gilt last month for $229. I came THIS close to buying a second one in blush at Yoox tonight for $185 (including the discount), but then decided it would be pretty silly to have two identical wallets.
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it?




I noticed nas's skirts on there too. I can't remember if she got that color or not


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> I noticed nas's skirts on there too. I can't remember if she got that color or not


I have 2 from Yoox.  The burgundy peplum and the steel gray wool.  (pic shows up as dark brown when you see it on yoox)
What are you seeing?  Do I need to go look?  LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I have 2 from Yoox.  The burgundy peplum and the steel gray wool.  (pic shows up as dark brown when you see it on yoox)
> *What are you seeing?  Do I need to go look?*  LOL!



It depends on whether you need a SECOND Lex Long wallet, at the outrageous price of $185. I know you have one in red they're selling them in blush & slate blue. Priced at $219, and then you use the code WOMAN15 to get a 15% discount. (Today is International Woman's Day.) I decided I could do without, although the blush is very pretty I'm saving for another Bal!


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> I have 2 from Yoox.  The burgundy peplum and the steel gray wool.  (pic shows up as dark brown when you see it on yoox)
> What are you seeing?  Do I need to go look?  LOL!




Ahhh hmm maybe you do have it then.. But it showed up as blackish looking haha


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> It depends on whether you need a SECOND Lex Long wallet, at the outrageous price of $185. I know you have one in red they're selling them in blush & slate blue. Priced at $219, and then you use the code WOMAN15 to get a 15% discount. (Today is International Woman's Day.) I decided I could do without, although the blush is very pretty I'm saving for another Bal!



elaine, mission accomplished re strap.    1 week.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> elaine, mission accomplished re strap.    1 week.


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Thank you!!!!!!!



i took a pic of location.  i will send it to you


----------



## Eru

I used my PTTM Sasha all weekend and it is so beautiful but ****, it's a heavy bag (here's where all the stam people laugh at me).  If the strap were wider it would be way more comfortable.  I was thinking about getting another in a different color but both the PTTM Sasha and the PTTM Natasha are heavy with straps at kind of awkward length/widths for their weight.  But they are so, so pretty.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I used my PTTM Sasha all weekend and it is so beautiful but ****, it's a heavy bag (here's where all the stam people laugh at me).  If the strap were wider it would be way more comfortable.  I was thinking about getting another in a different color but both the PTTM Sasha and the PTTM Natasha are heavy with straps at kind of awkward length/widths for their weight.  But they are so, so pretty.


Thanks for the feedback on the PTTMs. I keep looking at pix of them, and wondering if I "need" (HAH!) one. But if they're heavy, then I definitely do NOT. I'm really trying to be good about carrying lightweight bags.
That was my justification for buying a Balenciaga Town it weighs next to nothing. Now if I could just get my medical insurance to cover it!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the feedback on the PTTMs. I keep looking at pix of them, and wondering if I "need" (HAH!) one. But if they're heavy, then I definitely do NOT. I'm really trying to be good about carrying lightweight bags.
> That was my justification for buying a Balenciaga Town it weighs next to nothing. Now if I could just get my medical insurance to cover it!



I mean they are just _so_ pretty but they are noticeably heavier than my kate spades of similar sizes and end up hurting my neck/shoulder if I'm carrying them around all day.  But they are soooo pretty that I want to carry them always.  I bet the little pouchette is great.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I mean they are just _so_ pretty but they are noticeably heavier than my kate spades of similar sizes and end up hurting my neck/shoulder if I'm carrying them around all day.  But they are soooo pretty that I want to carry them always.  *I bet the little pouchette is great*.



Which pouchette? I didn't know that MJ made one.

I saw a Kate Spade that REALLY tempted me, but ultimately decided I could live without it. I had to hunt it down it was part of an ad in Sunday's New York Times. Isn't it *too* cute for words? But I thought: I'll wear it a few times, and then I'll get bored with it. Still 
http://www.katespade.com/vita-riva-...ndbags#start=26&cgid=ks-new-arrivals-handbags


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Which pouchette? I didn't know that MJ made one.
> 
> I saw a Kate Spade that REALLY tempted me, but ultimately decided I could live without it. I had to hunt it down it was part of an ad in Sunday's New York Times. Isn't it *too* cute for words? But I thought: I'll wear it a few times, and then I'll get bored with it. Still
> http://www.katespade.com/vita-riva-...ndbags#start=26&cgid=ks-new-arrivals-handbags



http://couture.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-petal-to-the-metal-pouchette-black-2 this bag!  My friend has it and I might get it, although I have waaaaay too many tiny crossbodies already.

I saw that wicker VW!  It is so cute.  The ones I really REALLY want are these two:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Qd-gZDRGi...ADgc/bkDhwiGuKDw/s640/Kate+Spade+Elephant.jpg

&

http://cdn3.purseblog.com/images/2012/05/Kate-Spade-Wicker-Armadillo-Shoulder-Bag-640x400.jpg

I look at them every time I see them on ebay but the elephant reliably sells for $500+ which is too much for a fun silly bag.  I nearly got the armadillo once but at the last minute it went up to something like $260 (which is still lower than it usually sells for) and I told myself I was being a crazy person and I shouldn't buy it.  But I still wanted it, 

They are so impractical but I don't even care, haha.  I would find excuses to go on picnics and use them.


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> http://couture.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-petal-to-the-metal-pouchette-black-2 this bag!  My friend has it and I might get it, although I have waaaaay too many tiny crossbodies already.
> 
> I saw that wicker VW!  It is so cute.  The ones I really REALLY want are these two:
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Qd-gZDRGi...ADgc/bkDhwiGuKDw/s640/Kate+Spade+Elephant.jpg
> 
> &
> 
> http://cdn3.purseblog.com/images/2012/05/Kate-Spade-Wicker-Armadillo-Shoulder-Bag-640x400.jpg
> 
> I look at them every time I see them on ebay but the elephant reliably sells for $500+ which is too much for a fun silly bag.  I nearly got the armadillo once but at the last minute it went up to something like $260 (which is still lower than it usually sells for) and I told myself I was being a crazy person and I shouldn't buy it.  But I still wanted it,
> 
> They are so impractical but I don't even care, haha.  I would find excuses to go on picnics and use them.


I never seen the elephant one before, it is nice funny bag but I am not sure that I would have a use for them. Picnic bag sounds good 
I love KS but this coin purse scares me:


----------



## pookybear

Eru said:


> I mean they are just _so_ pretty but they are noticeably heavier than my kate spades of similar sizes and end up hurting my neck/shoulder if I'm carrying them around all day.  But they are soooo pretty that I want to carry them always.  I bet the little pouchette is great.




I know exactly what you mean! It's such a pretty bag though! Maybe you need a Kate? Haha

Pouchette is very handy, I used if everyday at one point. It's great for days where you don't have to carry much but wants your hands free, and looks very cute and carefree  I had a 1st edition version brown one with paisley lining and lambskin... A bit sad I sold it!


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> http://couture.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-petal-to-the-metal-pouchette-black-2 this bag!  My friend has it and I might get it, although I have waaaaay too many tiny crossbodies already.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that wicker VW!  It is so cute.  The ones I really REALLY want are these two:
> 
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Qd-gZDRGi...ADgc/bkDhwiGuKDw/s640/Kate+Spade+Elephant.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn3.purseblog.com/images/2012/05/Kate-Spade-Wicker-Armadillo-Shoulder-Bag-640x400.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I look at them every time I see them on ebay but the elephant reliably sells for $500+ which is too much for a fun silly bag.  I nearly got the armadillo once but at the last minute it went up to something like $260 (which is still lower than it usually sells for) and I told myself I was being a crazy person and I shouldn't buy it.  But I still wanted it,
> 
> 
> 
> They are so impractical but I don't even care, haha.  I would find excuses to go on picnics and use them.




I use to have that mbmj pouch! I ended up selling it to fund other purchases and because it really didn't fit much


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> The ones I really REALLY want are these two:
> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Qd-gZDRGi...ADgc/bkDhwiGuKDw/s640/Kate+Spade+Elephant.jpg
> 
> &
> 
> http://cdn3.purseblog.com/images/2012/05/Kate-Spade-Wicker-Armadillo-Shoulder-Bag-640x400.jpg
> 
> I look at them every time I see them on ebay but the elephant reliably sells for $500+ which is too much for a fun silly bag.  *I nearly got the armadillo once but at the last minute it went up to something like $260 (which is still lower than it usually sells for) and I told myself I was being a crazy person and I shouldn't buy it.  But I still wanted it, *
> 
> They are so impractical but I don't even care, haha.  I would find excuses to go on picnics and use them.


*Sale alert! Sale alert!* Neiman Marcus has the armadillo on sale for $219 & free shipping. Not that I'm being an enabler or anything!  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/kate-sp...oulder-bag-Shoulder-Bags/prod145540065/p.prod

I cracked up when I saw it, so Neal came over to see what I was looking at. He said, with a perfectly straight face, "What I like best about it is that the *inside* of the bag is biologically accurate!" Then I cracked up even more!

I think I like the armadillo even more than the VW! But I checked the dimensions, and it's BIG! 15.5 inches across! So I guess you really could use it as a (small) picnic basket, right? Well, there are lots of summer outdoor concerts in your area it would probably fit a wedge of brie, 2 apples, some crackers, a split of wine, 2 little glasses, napkins, and a cheese knife! 

Oh, dear now I'm hungry!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I never seen the elephant one before, it is nice funny bag but I am not sure that I would have a use for them. Picnic bag sounds good
> I love KS but this coin purse scares me:


I ADORE that hedgehog! Is it available for sale, or only on eBay? (I happen to love hedgehogs&#8230; but that's just me, LOL).

EDIT: Oh, wait&#8230; I just found a picture showing it from another angle (from the front). Eeeeeek! Nevermind...


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> I ADORE that hedgehog! Is it available for sale, or only on eBay? (I happen to love hedgehogs&#8230; but that's just me, LOL).
> 
> EDIT: Oh, wait&#8230; I just found a picture showing it from another angle (from the front). Eeeeeek! Nevermind...


I LOVE hedgehogs and would have bought this right away but it looks scary. I have KS hedgehog wallet and tote, these are cute


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I LOVE hedgehogs and would have bought this right away but it looks scary. I have KS hedgehog wallet and tote, these are cute


Indeed they are too cute for words! Are they still available for sale, or shall I look on eBay? I'd love to have a tote with hedgehogs on it! Here in California stores charge you as much as a doller per bag (anywhere from .10 to $1.00) so I *always* have canvas bags in my car.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I ADORE that hedgehog! Is it available for sale, or only on eBay? (I happen to love hedgehogs&#8230; but that's just me, LOL).
> 
> EDIT: Oh, wait&#8230; I just found a picture showing it from another angle (from the front). Eeeeeek! Nevermind...



Haha yeah, some of the coin purses are hit or miss--I've seen some cuter ones from Kate Spade.  This one I totally love: http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=57125697

I can't find any good pics online but I got a darling seahorse shaped KS (here's a ****ty ebay photo from someone who got it for a lot less than I did, *cringe*: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTY2WDIyMg==/z/r9oAAOxyhSBSAauI/$(KGrHqN,!rcFHu+gWV9-BS!,uHvGi!~~60_35.JPG?rt=nc).  It was absurdly expensive for a coin purse but it was soooo cute, 



ElainePG said:


> *Sale alert! Sale alert!* Neiman Marcus has the armadillo on sale for $219&#8230; & free shipping. Not that I'm being an enabler or anything!  http://www.neimanmarcus.com/kate-sp...oulder-bag-Shoulder-Bags/prod145540065/p.prod
> 
> I cracked up when I saw it, so Neal came over to see what I was looking at. He said, with a perfectly straight face, "What I like best about it is that the *inside* of the bag is biologically accurate!" Then I cracked up even more!
> 
> I think I like the armadillo even more than the VW! But I checked the dimensions, and it's BIG! 15.5 inches across! So I guess you really could use it as a (small) picnic basket, right? Well, there are lots of summer outdoor concerts in your area&#8230; it would probably fit a wedge of brie, 2 apples, some crackers, a split of wine, 2 little glasses, napkins, and a cheese knife!
> 
> Oh, dear&#8230; now I'm hungry!



Awwww, sadly it's not available at Neimans anymore.  I hate how they keep up old pages like that to taunt us!!




ElainePG said:


> Indeed they are&#8230; too cute for words! Are they still available for sale, or shall I look on eBay? I'd love to have a tote with hedgehogs on it! Here in California stores charge you as much as a doller per bag (anywhere from .10 to $1.00) so I *always* have canvas bags in my car.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a39234d4d

There are a million on ebay because kate spade just had them on sale (wish I could remember how much it was for so I could tell you if the ones on ebay are a huge rip off...I might have a screenshot on my work computer, actually).

*edit:* found a screenshot in my e-mail--they were $59 marked down from $148.  Sadly it was an inventory-clearing sale, so you're not going to find them on KS's site ever again,


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Indeed they are&#8230; too cute for words! Are they still available for sale, or shall I look on eBay? I'd love to have a tote with hedgehogs on it! Here in California stores charge you as much as a doller per bag (anywhere from .10 to $1.00) so I *always* have canvas bags in my car.


I saw them during last KS surprise sale $59 each, it was few weeks ago. I remember the price as I was kind of angry to have paid more  Ebay seems to have them too, but prices are higher. The tote is called Daycation Bon Shopper.


----------



## Eru

Tuuli35 said:


> I saw them during last KS surprise sale $59 each, it was few weeks ago. I remember the price as I was kind of angry to have paid more  Ebay seems to have them too, but prices are higher. The tote is called Daycation Bon Shopper.



I think I edited my post whilst you were typing.  $59 was such a good deal--I nearly got one but then resisted because I was already buying an expensive book clutch.


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> I think I edited my post whilst you were typing.  $59 was such a good deal--I nearly got one but then resisted because I was already buying an expensive book clutch.


I almost bought another set, just because of the great price


----------



## Eru

Tuuli35 said:


> I almost bought another set, just because of the great price



aughhh I totally should've.  I love cute animal things.

@Elaine: Since you also seem to like cute animal things, you should look at bungalow360's stuff.  All canvas, but cute as could be.  I have like five things from them.

http://www.alternativeoutfitters.com/ProductImages/bungalow360/WhaleWallet.jpg

http://images.monstermarketplace.co...ungalow360-sea-otter-vegan-wallet-500x251.jpg

http://www.alternativeoutfitters.com/images/products/detail/PenguinWalletLRG.jpg

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Brand-new-Bungalow-360-STORK-PELICAN-Wristlet-Clutch-with-possible-FREE-GIFT-/00/s/ODI2WDE0Njg=/z/cPIAAMXQoYJSK4wp/$(KGrHqR,!oQFIrd0MLjKBSK4woyu1Q~~60_35.JPG

there are giraffes, elephants, and a million other animals, too.

(they make all shapes of totes and bags and wallets, it's just that the photos of the wallets tend to have closer-up images)

I first saw them at the Monterey Bay Aquarium's gift shop, so you may have seen them before!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Haha yeah, some of the coin purses are hit or miss--I've seen some cuter ones from Kate Spade.  This one I totally love: http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=57125697
> 
> I can't find any good pics online but I got a darling seahorse shaped KS (here's a ****ty ebay photo from someone who got it for a lot less than I did, *cringe*: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTY2WDIyMg==/z/r9oAAOxyhSBSAauI/$(KGrHqN,!rcFHu+gWV9-BS!,uHvGi!~~60_35.JPG?rt=nc).  It was absurdly expensive for a coin purse but it was soooo cute,
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww, sadly it's not available at Neimans anymore.  I hate how they keep up old pages like that to taunt us!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-KATE-SP...293?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a39234d4d
> 
> There are a million on ebay because kate spade just had them on sale (wish I could remember how much it was for so I could tell you if the ones on ebay are a huge rip off...I might have a screenshot on my work computer, actually).
> 
> *edit:* found a screenshot in my e-mail--they were $59 marked down from $148.  Sadly it was an inventory-clearing sale, so you're not going to find them on KS's site ever again,



Those coin purses are ADORABLE! I always try to buy wallets with space for coins, so I really have no use for coin purses, but I'm still tempted when I see ones this cute.

Too bad the NM bag became unavailable it must have JUST happened! It wasn't showing unavailable when I sent you the link.

Thanks for the link to the Hedgehog tote on eBay I had already seen it as the cheapest one on the site. The same people have one on auction, so I've placed a bid on it. I'm low bidder at the moment, but there's 4 days to go, and of course nothing whatsoever happens until the last five minutes. I think the eBay prices are *much* too high, now that I know it was on the KS site for $59. You're saying it was full price at $148? I'm seeing it on eBay for $149 that's nervy! But I guess whatever the market will bear. If I lose at the auction, I'll just keep watching and see if prices drop. I'd really love to own one, but not for over $100. It's not as though I don't already own a few totes 

What *I'm* passionate about are the KS hinged oval "idiom" bracelets (like the pink one where the outside says Uptown Downtown, and then inside it says "go the extra mile.") I never pay full price they're always on eBay or Poshmark, or they're marked down on the KS web site. So far, I have 8 of them (not that I'm compulsive, or anything ) I like to match the bracelet to my mood. And if I'm having a bad day, I'll pick one that lifts my spirits!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> What *I'm* passionate about are the KS hinged oval "idiom" bracelets (like the pink one where the outside says Uptown Downtown, and then inside it says "go the extra mile.") I never pay full price&#8230; they're always on eBay or Poshmark, or they're marked down on the KS web site. So far, I have 8 of them (not that I'm compulsive, or anything ) I like to match the bracelet to my mood. And if I'm having a bad day, I'll pick one that lifts my spirits!



I have one of those as a watch and I got it when it was $75 off but I kinda kick myself because they are cheaper on ebay, although I haven't seen my particular color, which makes me feel better.  I have this one: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...01_11015_519e6ffbe4b017af124edbed_38408459791

I'm eyeing another, too (http://tinyurl.com/l9lz8d2 saw it on ebay but I wasn't paying attention so I missed it, augh).  They are kind of heavy on the wrist, but so pretty.


----------



## NikkNak728

Ah the idiom bracelets have been an addiction of mine! I get the skinny and now ones too for stacking.. But as soon as they start getting scratched up I get so sad and stop wearing them as much. Thanks for reminding me, I'll wear some tomorrow! Also thanks for saying something about watches. When u lost weight I never got any of them resized.. Must remember to do that


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I have one of those as a watch and I got it when it was $75 off but I kinda kick myself because they are cheaper on ebay, although I haven't seen my particular color, which makes me feel better.  I have this one: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...01_11015_519e6ffbe4b017af124edbed_38408459791
> 
> I'm eyeing another, too (http://tinyurl.com/l9lz8d2 saw it on ebay but I wasn't paying attention so I missed it, augh).  They are kind of heavy on the wrist, but so pretty.


The first link didn't work (the Bloomingdales one) but the one from Macy's is really pretty! Very sharp-looking, and I like the "idiom" on the inside. Too bad it's not available at my local Macy's I'd love to see how it fits me.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> The first link didn't work (the Bloomingdales one) but the one from Macy's is really pretty! Very sharp-looking, and I like the "idiom" on the inside. Too bad it's not available at my local Macy's&#8230; I'd love to see how it fits me.



Links fail half the time on this forum--it does something weird to them sometimes.  Anyway, it's this watch:
http://cdn-s3-1.wanelo.com/product/image/6815957/x354.jpg

I think most department stores carry them, but definitely not that many department stores in the Monterey area.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Links fail half the time on this forum--it does something weird to them sometimes.  Anyway, it's this watch:
> http://cdn-s3-1.wanelo.com/product/image/6815957/x354.jpg
> 
> I think most department stores carry them, but definitely *not that many department stores in the Monterey area*.


Thanks for the re-link and I *love* the "idiom" inside! 

Yes, when we planned our retirement here, we were super-excited about it, and I do totally love it here, but for some reason I never thought about *shopping*!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> Ah the idiom bracelets have been an addiction of mine! I get the skinny and now ones too for stacking.. But as soon as they start getting scratched up I get so sad and stop wearing them as much. Thanks for reminding me, I'll wear some tomorrow! Also thanks for saying something about watches. When u lost weight I never got any of them resized.. Must remember to do that



Awww bummer.  So far my watch has remained scratch free.


----------



## Eru

and while we're cheating on MJ and discussing KS here, I also think this watch would be such a cute gift with the secret hearts.  Although whoever got it would have to be able to pull off the bling:
http://www.katespade.com/be-mine-carousel/1YRU0362,en_US,pd.html


----------



## Eru

DC weather is so weird.  It's 70F out now, then it's going to thunderstorm, and tomorrow it's going to be in the teens with a wintery mix.


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> DC weather is so weird.  It's 70F out now, then it's going to thunderstorm, and tomorrow it's going to be in the teens with a wintery mix.


I remember  
We had 2 days most amazing spring weather and today is snow day and kids off from school. Up to 6" of new snow and freezing temperatures.


----------



## Tuuli35

Could you please help me. Does anyone know what MJ bag this is? I found this from my local consignment store webpage and would like to search in internet before going over there. Thank you! I apologize if this is wrong place to ask.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> and while we're cheating on MJ and discussing KS here, I also think this watch would be such a cute gift with the secret hearts.  Although whoever got it would have to be able to pull off the bling:
> http://www.katespade.com/be-mine-carousel/1YRU0362,en_US,pd.html



That is an absolutely DARLING watch! The hidden hearts are too cute.

This morning it was such a gorgeous, sunny day that I drove over to the KS Boutique in Carmel to try on their Carousel watches. I had pretty much decided that I absolutely HAD to have this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00945A9LM...TF8&colid=2TR0I2IZBOAHP&coliid=I1DVWPGVN49RV0 
which says "DIVE IN" on the inside (perfect for someone who lives by the water, right? Isn't this the one you have?). Plus, *look* at the price and that's for a brand new one! 

Unfortunately, when I actually got one on my wrist, I found it very uncomfortable. It was quite heavy, for one thing, and also, because it's a loose-fitting watch (which I'm not used to) I kept wanting to shake it off! 

So I'm not going to be getting it. Which means I'm ahead by $180 (plus tax). Does that mean I have $180 in my pocket to spend?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> That is an absolutely DARLING watch! The hidden hearts are too cute.
> 
> This morning it was such a gorgeous, sunny day that I drove over to the KS Boutique in Carmel to try on their Carousel watches. I had pretty much decided that I absolutely HAD to have this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00945A9LM...TF8&colid=2TR0I2IZBOAHP&coliid=I1DVWPGVN49RV0
> which says "DIVE IN" on the inside (perfect for someone who lives by the water, right? Isn't this the one you have?). Plus, *look* at the price and that's for a brand new one!
> 
> Unfortunately, when I actually got one on my wrist, I found it very uncomfortable. It was quite heavy, for one thing, and also, because it's a loose-fitting watch (which I'm not used to) I kept wanting to shake it off!
> 
> So I'm not going to be getting it. Which means I'm ahead by $180 (plus tax).* Does* *that mean I have $180 in my pocket to spend*?


yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You see, I *knew* there was a good reason why we're friends!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> That is an absolutely DARLING watch! The hidden hearts are too cute.
> 
> This morning it was such a gorgeous, sunny day that I drove over to the KS Boutique in Carmel to try on their Carousel watches. I had pretty much decided that I absolutely HAD to have this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00945A9LM...TF8&colid=2TR0I2IZBOAHP&coliid=I1DVWPGVN49RV0
> which says "DIVE IN" on the inside (perfect for someone who lives by the water, right? Isn't this the one you have?). Plus, *look* at the price and that's for a brand new one!
> 
> Unfortunately, when I actually got one on my wrist, I found it very uncomfortable. It was quite heavy, for one thing, and also, because it's a loose-fitting watch (which I'm not used to) I kept wanting to shake it off!
> 
> So I'm not going to be getting it. Which means I'm ahead by $180 (plus tax). Does that mean I have $180 in my pocket to spend?



I have that exact watch with "dive in" (I liked the color and I'm a SCUBA diver and sometimes do marine research...seemed appropriate).  I agree that they are heavy!  That is my major complaint about it, but it is so beautiful.  I have to take it off when I type because it is loose fitting and heavy, but when I walk around, it's like wearing jewelry and I love staring at it.

I do think that means you get to spend $180 on something else, too.


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru we had the and weird switch. Yesterday was beautiful, 60s and sunny. Last night it rained and this morning it dropped into the twenties and started sleeting. By ten am it was snowing and everything turned to ice. We have car pile ups and accidents everywhere and it's a complete white out. Of course every school had a snow day but the one I teach at &#128545;


----------



## nascar fan

Hmm.
IF those darned emoticons would work for me, you would be seeing the Groucho


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> Eru we had the and weird switch. Yesterday was beautiful, 60s and sunny. Last night it rained and this morning it dropped into the twenties and started sleeting. By ten am it was snowing and everything turned to ice. We have car pile ups and accidents everywhere and it's a complete white out. Of course every school had a snow day but the one I teach at &#128545;



Oh no, I think you are predicting my tomorrow!  I am sorry you didn't have a snow day.  I feel like stuff like that always happens--everyone else gets off but not me.  Hope you avoided all those crazy accidents.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I have that exact watch with "dive in" (I liked the color and I'm a SCUBA diver and sometimes do marine research...seemed appropriate).  I agree that they are heavy!  That is my major complaint about it, but it is so beautiful.  I have to take it off when I type because it is loose fitting and heavy, but when I walk around, it's like wearing jewelry and I love staring at it.
> 
> *I do think that means you get to spend $180 on something else, too.*



I just *love* that everyone here thinks this way! Actually, I pre-spent most of it last night on this Italian silk scarf 

http://www.saksoff5th.com/floral-bo...li&x=roberto&start=1&location=329&slotLoads=0

 but I'm still ahead by about $30!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Hmm.
> IF those darned emoticons would work for me, you would be seeing the Groucho


Why a "Groucho" next to a picture of that stunning Bal bag? What happened?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Why a "Groucho" next to a picture of that stunning Bal bag? What happened?


The Groucho is the one moving his eyebrows up and down, like he's up to something, you know?
I used to show that one when I had a bag on the way.
so put 2 and 2 together.  
(the winking smiley is the only one that works for me, and I have to make it manually, by doing a semicolon and a parenthesis)


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> The Groucho is the one moving his eyebrows up and down, like he's up to something, you know?
> I used to show that one when I had a bag on the way.
> so put 2 and 2 together.
> (the winking smiley is the only one that works for me, and I have to make it manually, by doing a semicolon and a parenthesis)


*Oho! *

But I thought you already *had* this one?????

You're moving TOO fast for me, *nas*! I just can't keep up with you!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Oh no, I think you are predicting my tomorrow!  I am sorry you didn't have a snow day.  I feel like stuff like that always happens--everyone else gets off but not me.  Hope you avoided all those crazy accidents.


*Eru* & *Nikk*, I wish I could put our coastal sunshine in a weather balloon and send it over the Continental divide to both of you.
Stay safe drive carefully and watch out for the *#!%##&*%*s who don't know how to drive on ice!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> *Oho! *
> 
> But&#8230; I thought you already *had* this one?????
> 
> You're moving TOO fast for me, *nas*! I just can't keep up with you!


That pic is the anthracite with gold h/w.
I have these two:


----------



## ElainePG

In that case, *nascar*, this is for you!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> That pic is the anthracite with gold h/w.
> I have these two:



It looks AMAZING with gold hardware! (Of course, I'm kinda partial to it with rose gold, but I've got my reasons )

Is it a City? Is it in your house yet? What's the backstory??????


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> In that case, *nascar*, this is for you!


What are those?????   (besides super cute!)



ElainePG said:


> It looks AMAZING with gold hardware! (Of course, I'm kinda partial to it with rose gold, but I've got my reasons&#8230; )
> 
> Is it a City? Is it in your house yet? What's the backstory??????


City.
Well, I don't have it ... yet.  I'm not into - at all - ordering Bals.  I went to my regular NM and worked with my SA.  The one I wanted was on the other side of town.
I live 45 minutes from one NM and 45 mins from the other NM.  So I can go either direction.  
So just so I can be loyal to my SA, we ordered it.  So hopefully since it is only being shipped from the other side of town, it won't take long to get here.   Once it's here, hopefully it is one I am happy with.  
It was this one or the light jade one.  This one won out because it will be easier to carry, all seasons, no denim transfer.   
The one I REALLY wanted is white.  We laughed and mocked how I would be carrying it ... arm straight out, holding it away from everything.  Funny.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> What are those?????   (besides super cute!)
> 
> 
> City.
> Well, I don't have it ... yet.  I'm not into - at all - ordering Bals.  I went to my regular NM and worked with my SA.  The one I wanted was on the other side of town.
> I live 45 minutes from one NM and 45 mins from the other NM.  So I can go either direction.
> So just so I can be loyal to my SA, we ordered it.  So hopefully since it is only being shipped from the other side of town, it won't take long to get here.   Once it's here, hopefully it is one I am happy with.
> It was this one or the light jade one.  This one won out because it will be easier to carry, all seasons, no denim transfer.
> The one I REALLY wanted is white.  *We laughed and mocked how I would be carrying it ... arm straight out, holding it away from everything.  Funny.*



"Those" are a pair of Taryn Rose shoes that I tried on in a shop in Carmel today, but left behind because they were too pricey. Then I looked them up on line, and found them for (practically) free at Amazon. I *really* don't understand retail these days! The identical shoe was on about 5 different sites, ranging in price from $229 to $68. I checked carefully: the same SKU number, the same everything. I even called the Carmel shoe store to verify the SKU, and it was the same as the one on Amazon. I suppose it's the same way sites like Gilt can stay in business. I've been looking for cream & black shoes for about 6 weeks, with no success. Mission accomplished (finally), and now (along with the MBMJ silver flats, which I've been wearing all day in the house and which feel great) I *think* I'm set for spring & summer. 

Back to important matters: your new *black* GGH City Bal. I think a video of you holding a *white* one would go viral on YouTube in 10 minutes! You & your SA should consider filming it you'd be famous!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> "Those" are a pair of Taryn Rose shoes that I tried on in a shop in Carmel today, but left behind because they were too pricey. Then I looked them up on line, and found them for (practically) free at Amazon. I *really* don't understand retail these days! The identical shoe was on about 5 different sites, ranging in price from $229 to $68. I checked carefully: the same SKU number, the same everything. I even called the Carmel shoe store to verify the SKU, and it was the same as the one on Amazon. I suppose it's the same way sites like Gilt can stay in business. I've been looking for cream & black shoes for about 6 weeks, with no success. Mission accomplished (finally), and now (along with the MBMJ silver flats, which I've been wearing all day in the house and which feel great) I *think* I'm set for spring & summer.
> 
> Back to important matters: your new *black* GGH City Bal. I think a video of you holding a *white* one would go viral on YouTube in 10 minutes! You & your SA should consider filming it you'd be famous!


It is a dark charcoal gray.  
Yeah, I think I should do the Mrs. Wiggins pencil skirt act and carry the white Bal.  
My mother would hit the floor laughing.  She cracks up when I do that walk.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> ]It is a dark charcoal gray.[/B]
> Yeah, I think I should do the Mrs. Wiggins pencil skirt act and carry the white Bal.
> My mother would hit the floor laughing.  She cracks up when I do that walk.



Do they have a name for the color? As I look back at the picture, it looks a lot like my Anthracite bag. Maybe just a "titch" darker.

Mrs. Wiggins & the White Bal *love* it!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Do they have a name for the color? As I look back at the picture, it looks a lot like my Anthracite bag. Maybe just a "titch" darker.
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. Wiggins & the White Bal *love* it!




Looks like Gris pyrite, new grey


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Do they have a name for the color? As I look back at the picture, it looks a lot like my Anthracite bag. Maybe just a "titch" darker.
> 
> Mrs. Wiggins & the White Bal *love* it!


anthracite with gold h/w


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> anthracite with gold h/w




That looks so much more grey than my anthracite! It looks closer to the new Gris pyrite which I'm obsessed with..


----------



## Eru

Nas, your bal with the extra gold hardware on it is stunning!  Never seen one like that before.


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> That looks so much more grey than my anthracite! It looks closer to the new Gris pyrite which I'm obsessed with..


they showed me the pyrite and it was light gray.  ???


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Nas, your bal with the extra gold hardware on it is stunning!  Never seen one like that before.


Oh, thanks!  It is from the new Metallic Edge line.  It is cool beyond words.  
Comes in a wine/brick red type color, light light gray, greenish-gray, black, tan.


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> That looks so much more grey than my anthracite! It looks closer to the new Gris pyrite which I'm obsessed with..


Ok, I found a pic of the pyrite.  
I made my decision between this one and the darker one, the anthracite.  I love the lighter one but didn't want to worry about color transfer.  Actually, though, now that I think about it, the City bag doesn't hang down low enough for denim transfer.  Hmm.  Well, mine should arrive tomorrow.  I might have to deliberate more.


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> they showed me the pyrite and it was light gray.  ???




There's two new Greys perele and pyrite. The pyrite is darker or atleast the one I've seen


----------



## NikkNak728

NikkNak728 said:


> There's two new Greys perele and pyrite. The pyrite is darker or atleast the one I've seen




Nevermind I think it was lighting hahaha


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> Nevermind I think it was lighting hahaha


What's goofy is Neimans doesn't always use the official color names.  Online it will say beige instead of dune.  
No telling what will show up tomorrow.  The shipping e-receipt I got calls it pewter.  ???
Oh well.  
I keep wanting to call the other Neimans and say, hold that delivery.  I'm on my way to pick it up.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> anthracite with gold h/w


Oh duh! I guess *that's* why it looks like my bag!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> What's goofy is Neimans doesn't always use the official color names.  Online it will say beige instead of dune.
> No telling what will show up tomorrow.  The shipping e-receipt I got calls it pewter.  ???
> Oh well.
> *I keep wanting to call the other Neimans and say, hold that delivery.  I'm on my way to pick it up.*


Betcha 5 dollars you drive over there today!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Betcha 5 dollars you drive over there today!



i refrained.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> i refrained.


I wouldn't have been able to! :


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I wouldn't have been able to! :


it was very hard!!!


----------



## NikkNak728

I should be in bed but I'm lusting after bags. I final took pictures of bags I've never or barely worn and need to decide what to actually list because ahhhh the bag bug is itching!


----------



## ElainePG

I could use some help with a MBMJ issue but it's about shoes, not bags. I hope it's okay to ask here! I just bought these MBMJ "Tuxedo Logo Plaque Ballerina" pumps to wear to an event this summer (and, considering the price, hopefully to wear a lot *more* times, too, during the rest of the year! http://www.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-tuxedo-logo-plaque-ballerina-gunmetal

I've been wearing them around the house for the past few days, and they are very comfortable. However, I've never owned any metallic leather either a bag *or* shoes and I'm worried about the finish either flaking or wearing off. Should I treat the leather in some way? I always treat my shoes with one product or another, usually either Cadillac or (for suede) Michael Kors Rain & Stain, but I'm clueless about what I should use on these if anything.

TIA!


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> Hmm.
> IF those darned emoticons would work for me, you would be seeing the Groucho



Pretty!  I bought this same bag last year directly from Balenciaga (with classic hardware), but ended up returning it.  The City size and style are just not quite right for me, so I couldn't justify the cost knowing I wouldn't use it often.  The color is really gorgeous though...the one I bought had very subtle blue/green undertones in certain lights.

BTW...hi, everyone.  Hope you're all doing well.  I've been sidetracked by my new Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir bag that I bought last weekend.  Made in France with heavenly leather (hybrid of goatskin and lambskin).  I am still carrying my MJ Sister wallet, though!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Pretty!  I bought this same bag last year directly from Balenciaga (with classic hardware), but ended up returning it.  The City size and style are just not quite right for me, so I couldn't justify the cost knowing I wouldn't use it often.  The color is really gorgeous though...the one I bought had very subtle blue/green undertones in certain lights.
> 
> BTW...hi, everyone.  Hope you're all doing well.  I've been sidetracked by my new Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir bag that I bought last weekend.  Made in France with heavenly leather (hybrid of goatskin and lambskin).  I am still carrying my MJ Sister wallet, though!


Nice to see you! I'm thinking about a City bag, but have to wait until October when we go up to SanFran (the nearest Neiman's!) so I can try it on IRL. I know I could have balenciaga.com ship me one, just to try, but it just seems like such a hassle. I don't know I'll have to think about whether I want to do that.

The Longchamp sounds sweeeeet. Pictures?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Nice to see you! I'm thinking about a City bag, but have to wait until October when we go up to SanFran (the nearest Neiman's!) so I can try it on IRL. I know I could have balenciaga.com ship me one, just to try, but it just seems like such a hassle. I don't know I'll have to think about whether I want to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> The Longchamp sounds sweeeeet. Pictures?




Here ya go. The color is Bilberry...a dark purple. It's so lightweight, I am loving it.


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> Here ya go. The color is Bilberry...a dark purple. It's so lightweight, I am loving it.


that's pretty


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Here ya go. The color is Bilberry...a dark purple. It's so lightweight, I am loving it.


Wow that is an *amazing* color! 

I was considering their nylon tote, in that color. It looks MUCH more impressive in leather! Interesting that it's lightweight it looks so sturdy. 

Enjoy! I'll bet the yellow "Sister" wallet is easy to find inside it!


----------



## Esquared72

QUOTE=nascar fan;26402090]that's pretty[/QUOTE]



ElainePG said:


> Wow that is an *amazing* color!
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering their nylon tote, in that color. It looks MUCH more impressive in leather! Interesting that it's lightweight it looks so sturdy.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy! I'll bet the yellow "Sister" wallet is easy to find inside it!




Thanks! I have this color in the nylon, too - it's probably my fave LC color. Works really well as a neutral. It's super light - and actually can be folded up just like the nylon ones, but provides much better organization as it is lined and has interior pockets unlike the nylon ones. Love. 

Sister wallet is indeed easy to spot inside.  And the goldenrod color actually complements that eggplanty shade quite nicely.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Here ya go. The color is Bilberry...a dark purple. It's so lightweight, I am loving it.




Pretty color! I've been wearing my black to carry all of my papers in for the case study I'm working on and thank goodness I have the nylon because I left my water bottle open accidentally &#128513;


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Pretty color! I've been wearing my black to carry all of my papers in for the case study I'm working on and thank goodness I have the nylon because *I left my water bottle open accidentally* &#128513;


Oops! Heck with the bag I hope it didn't get all over your case study papers!!!!!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oops! Heck with the bag I hope it didn't get all over your case study papers!!!!!




It did.. But luckily almost everything is on my laptop too.. Except the raw data that I jot down all day &#128513; that is sitting under a fan currently haha


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> It did.. But luckily almost everything is on my laptop too.. Except the raw data that I jot down all day &#128513; *that is sitting under a fan currently haha*



Oy vey! Is this your *thesis* study????? :rain:


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oy vey! Is this your *thesis* study????? :rain:




No no it's for my internship case study. I have to turn in a big portfolio and case study on a couple of students jn April. Woo almost done


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> No no it's for my internship case study. I have to turn in a big portfolio and case study on a couple of students jn April. Woo almost done


Whew! And I'm assuming that the papers dried overnight?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Whew! And I'm assuming that the papers dried overnight?




Yes thank goodness.. A little misshapen and crunchy but that's okay at least the raw data was saved!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yes thank goodness.. A little misshapen and crunchy but that's okay at least *the raw data was saved!*


What a relief! 

I remember when I was writing my doctoral dissertation (a squillion years ago, so this was in the days BEFORE computers, LOL!) I would keep my newest draft & my raw data in a plastic bag in the freezer! 

I was living in NYC, in a 5th floor no-doorman building, and I figured my biggest risk was fire, so the freezer was as good as a fireproof safe, and a *whole* lot cheaper


----------



## nascar fan

has anyone seen the new Nomad hobo bag?  OMG, I have to have one!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> has anyone seen the new Nomad hobo bag?  OMG, I have to have one!!


Well, I hadn't so I went a-goggling. And there are a number of styles out there. This is the one I want love the grommets! Which one do you want?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...c+Jacobs&N=4294912155+306418110&bmUID=kj35_xN


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Well, I hadn't&#8230; so I went a-goggling. And there are a number of styles out there. This is the one I want&#8230; love the grommets! Which one do you want?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418110&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446662299&R=887710265987&P_name=Marc+Jacobs&N=4294912155+306418110&bmUID=kj35_xN


Yeah, I like the grommets too!
Ok, so add that one to the list.
This is the one:  (and the picture does not do it justice AT ALL.  it is very pretty)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-ja...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_1_B


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Well, I hadn't so I went a-goggling. And there are a number of styles out there. This is the one I want love the grommets! Which one do you want?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...c+Jacobs&N=4294912155+306418110&bmUID=kj35_xN



Look at this cute shirt I just got!  Look at the little views to see how it looks tucked in and untucked.  I can't wait to wear it.
http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.co...01&cat=Tops&onSale=&colorFamily=&maxPg=1&size=


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Look at this cute shirt I just got!  Look at the little views to see how it looks tucked in and untucked.  I can't wait to wear it.
> http://www.whitehouseblackmarket.co...01&cat=Tops&onSale=&colorFamily=&maxPg=1&size=


The shirt is *adorable*! It's perfect for you, with your small waist, and it will be great with all your pencil skirts! The french cuff detailing makes it really special. And it looks *very* fresh and crisp for springtime. 

Did you find it online, or were you at their store? We have one of their stores at our (only) local mall, but I never think to go there. I should!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> The shirt is *adorable*! It's perfect for you, with your small waist, and it will be great with all your pencil skirts! The french cuff detailing makes it really special. And it looks *very* fresh and crisp for springtime.
> 
> Did you find it online, or were you at their store? We have one of their stores at our (only) local mall, but I never think to go there. I should!



saw it in store.  went home and looked online.  went back today and tried on.  fit perfectly!!


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> saw it in store.  went home and looked online.  went back today and tried on.  fit perfectly!!




I saw that yesterday in whbm! I ended up getting a dress but passed on the shirt because it was a little too long on me to tuck into skirts. Super cute though and with your longer torso will look fab!


----------



## kmroboto

girls!  hello!  long time no chat!

i've been mia and i apologize!  after this post i will attempt to skim and catch up.  nas, it did catch my eye that you're still talking about bals!  

so, back in mid-Jan my work laid me off.  they actually gave me 2-1/2 weeks' notice and i mostly went into work until the end of the month.  it was sort of a good thing as i needed a kick in the behind to do something different.  i had been there 10-1/2 years.  so, i got a decent severance package and while i do need to go back to work i'm not really stressed about it right now.  i'm trying to figure out what my next step is and also enjoy having more time for my daughter and to catch up on family finance/taxes/button-it-all-up stuff.

crazy!  one would think i'd be on tpf more but i'm scared it will make me want to buy more stuff than i already want to buy.  i've actually been on a bit of a kick of visiting almost every consignment store in nyc to see who has good handbags!  i have even bought a vintage bottega veneta cross body bag as well as a kate spade saturday bag.  oops!

ok, i go catch up now.  is faith still around?  where is she moving to?


----------



## kateincali

kmroboto said:


> girls!  hello!  long time no chat!
> 
> 
> 
> i've been mia and i apologize!  after this post i will attempt to skim and catch up.  nas, it did catch my eye that you're still talking about bals!
> 
> 
> 
> so, back in mid-Jan my work laid me off.  they actually gave me 2-1/2 weeks' notice and i mostly went into work until the end of the month.  it was sort of a good thing as i needed a kick in the behind to do something different.  i had been there 10-1/2 years.  so, i got a decent severance package and while i do need to go back to work i'm not really stressed about it right now.  i'm trying to figure out what my next step is and also enjoy having more time for my daughter and to catch up on family finance/taxes/button-it-all-up stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> crazy!  one would think i'd be on tpf more but i'm scared it will make me want to buy more stuff than i already want to buy.  i've actually been on a bit of a kick of visiting almost every consignment store in nyc to see who has good handbags!  i have even bought a vintage bottega veneta cross body bag as well as a kate spade saturday bag.  oops!
> 
> 
> 
> ok, i go catch up now.  is faith still around?  where is she moving to?




There you are! I've been wondering where you've been.

I'm sorry about work, but it sounds like you were due for a change and some relaxation. Hope you're able to find something you love, and in the meantime, enjoy yourself! It's a well deserved break. How's the little one? She must be loving the extra mommy time.

I don't post much lately, just saw you had posted and popped in. I'm moving to Oceanside at the end of this month, only about 40 minutes from where I am now. I almost went back to the east coast, but I guess I'm not ready to leave CA just yet. I don't think I could take the weather, anyway; my friends back east have been miserable. I don't know how you guys do it.

You've been doing better not buying than I have...you would think visiting tpf less would curb the spending, but it's done the opposite. I'm curious what the BV is like, their leather is always so gorgeous.  

Hi to everyone else, too! And a reminder to the NIN girls that pre-sale  starts tomorrow. I'm crossing my fingers for the Hollywood show.


----------



## Eru

speaking of east coast weather, we have a snow day here,


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> There you are! I've been wondering where you've been.
> 
> I'm sorry about work, but it sounds like you were due for a change and some relaxation. Hope you're able to find something you love, and in the meantime, enjoy yourself! It's a well deserved break. How's the little one? She must be loving the extra mommy time.
> 
> I don't post much lately, just saw you had posted and popped in. I'm moving to Oceanside at the end of this month, only about 40 minutes from where I am now. I almost went back to the east coast, but I guess I'm not ready to leave CA just yet. I don't think I could take the weather, anyway; my friends back east have been miserable. I don't know how you guys do it.
> 
> You've been doing better not buying than I have...you would think visiting tpf less would curb the spending, but it's done the opposite. I'm curious what the BV is like, their leather is always so gorgeous.
> 
> Hi to everyone else, too! *And a reminder to the NIN girls that pre-sale  starts tomorrow.* I'm crossing my fingers for the Hollywood show.


Okay, I'll bite what's "NIN"? Is it animal, vegetable, or mineral? (I hear the words pre-sale, and a little bell starts ringing! )

I'm glad you found a place in Oceanside do you like it? Is there plenty of room for the pups?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Okay, I'll bite what's "NIN"? Is it animal, vegetable, or mineral? (I hear the words pre-sale, and a little bell starts ringing! )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you found a place in Oceanside do you like it? Is there plenty of room for the pups?




Nine Inch Nails...it's a band. 

Trent Reznor's band, to be specific. He's the hottie genius in my avatar.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Nine Inch Nails...it's a band.
> 
> Trent Reznor's band, to be specific. He's the hottie genius in my avatar.


Thank you! (And now I'm blushing&#8230; I am soooo out of it when it comes to bands!)


----------



## Tuuli35

eehlers said:


> Nine Inch Nails...it's a band.
> 
> Trent Reznor's band, to be specific. He's the hottie genius in my avatar.




I always wondered who that hottie is


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Okay, I'll bite&#8230; what's "NIN"? Is it animal, vegetable, or mineral? *(I hear the words pre-sale, and a little bell starts ringing! )*


ha, that's understandable!



> I'm glad you found a place in Oceanside&#8230; do you like it? Is there plenty of room for the pups?


i do like it! it's very much like cape cod in a lot of ways and i'll be within walking distance of the downtown and the pier. and the dolphins!

yep, plenty of room for the pups was a requirement. the yard is much bigger than my current place and the house itself has more space. 

my one complaint is that i don't really know how to use the rooms. i would knock down a few walls if it was my own house, but hey, nothing's gonna be perfect. 



ElainePG said:


> Thank you! (And now I'm blushing&#8230; I am soooo out of it when it comes to bands!)


where have you been since 1988? 

(i was born in 1988, so i think it's kind of perfect that NIN would turn out to be my all time favourite band)


----------



## kmroboto

cool, faith, oceanside will be a nice change of pace!  and walking distance to the water and stuff is awesome.  i don't mind needing a car but need to be able to walk to SOME stuff.  and more room for the pups!  and no crazy landlord (hopefully!)

yes, it's so awesome to spend more time with dd.  and even though she's still going to daycare most of the time, the time i DO spend with her is more fun since i have more energy!  ugh, if only the weather was better!  the east coast is MISERABLE.


----------



## kmroboto

And here's a pic of the bv.  I'm a sucker for woven leather!  It's so soft.  The color is a blackish-brownish mix.  Not sure if that is due to age or the original color.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> ha, that's understandable!
> 
> i do like it! it's very much like cape cod in a lot of ways and i'll be within walking distance of the downtown and the pier. and the dolphins!
> 
> yep, plenty of room for the pups was a requirement. the yard is much bigger than my current place and the house itself has more space.
> 
> my one complaint is that i don't really know how to use the rooms. i would knock down a few walls if it was my own house, but hey, nothing's gonna be perfect.
> 
> 
> * where have you been since 1988?*
> 
> (i was born in 1988, so i think it's kind of perfect that NIN would turn out to be my all time favourite band)


She had been the same place I had been.  LOL!
I didn't know either, and remember when I had to ask who that was in the avatar?  LOL!


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, KM!!!!!!!  Pretty bag.

********************************************
 So the other day I noticed something being built.  
The heavens opened up and I could hear the angels singing.
Then I felt my purse quivering.  My wallet was having a heart attack.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> ha, that's understandable!
> 
> i do like it! it's very much like cape cod in a lot of ways and i'll be within walking distance of the downtown and the pier. and the dolphins!
> 
> yep, plenty of room for the pups was a requirement. the yard is much bigger than my current place and the house itself has more space.
> 
> my one complaint is that i don't really know how to use the rooms. i would knock down a few walls if it was my own house, but hey, nothing's gonna be perfect.
> 
> 
> where have you been since 1988?
> 
> (i was born in 1988, so i think it's kind of perfect that NIN would turn out to be my all time favourite band)




Your new place sounds great!

We have some 'compartmentalized' rooms in our house, too. We keep talking about knocking down walls, but 7 years later, we still haven't gotten around to it...and we actually own the place! 

I first heard NIN in 1989, at the tender age of 16, which means I've now officially been in love with Trent for 25 years. LOL.


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> Hi, KM!!!!!!!  Pretty bag.
> 
> ********************************************
> So the other day I noticed something being built.
> The heavens opened up and I could hear the angels singing.
> Then I felt my purse quivering.  My wallet was having a heart attack.




"Danger, Will Robinson. Danger, danger!"


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> ha, that's understandable!
> 
> i do like it! it's very much like cape cod in a lot of ways and i'll be within walking distance of the downtown and the pier. and the dolphins!
> 
> yep, plenty of room for the pups was a requirement. the yard is much bigger than my current place and the house itself has more space.
> 
> my one complaint is that i don't really know how to use the rooms. i would knock down a few walls if it was my own house, but hey, nothing's gonna be perfect.
> 
> 
> *where have you been since 1988?*
> 
> (i was born in 1988, so i think it's kind of perfect that NIN would turn out to be my all time favourite band)



I'm so glad you found a place that you and the pups like! Walking distance to the water is major I've got that also (the ocean one direction, the bay in another).

*Hmmmm where have I been since 1988*. Totally out of it, I guess!  See, that's the nice thing about multi-generational threads plenty of room for everyone. For me, "current" music stopped in 1971, with Don McLean's "American Pie." https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsZFiMo8TIc 
Ironically, in that song, Don was lamenting that music "died" with the plane crash of Buddy Holly, The Big Bopper, & Richie Valens on February 3, 1959. (I was in the 7th grade. I remember crying with my girlfriends in the hallway, between classes. It was SO sad.)


----------



## kmroboto

Elaine, lol.  We should all list the year we stopped paying attention!  For me it might have been 2001.

Nas, oh no!  That's fantastic and terrible news!


----------



## ElainePG

kmroboto said:


> And here's a pic of the bv.  I'm a sucker for woven leather!  It's so soft.  The color is a blackish-brownish mix.  Not sure if that is due to age or the original color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2545750


Great consignment shop find, KM! I found a BV Pillow Bag in Nero (black) at a thrift shop out here on the Left Coast, too! I just love how soft it it. It looks absolutely brand new which it very possibly is. It even had the mirror! 
The bag retails for $1350. The shop was selling it for $350 and I GRABBED it! (I figured this was as close to a BV as I was ever going to get, right? )


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Hi, KM!!!!!!!  Pretty bag.
> 
> ********************************************
> So the other day I noticed something being built.
> The heavens opened up and I could hear the angels singing.
> Then I felt my purse quivering.  My wallet was having a heart attack.


*Nascar*, do you have ANY idea how jealous I am???? Here I am, *three* hours away from my nearest Balenciaga fix, and you not only have TWO Neimans within 45 minutes of you, you're about to get a BOUTIQUE?
I need to buy me a little yummy to cheer myself up http://www.balenciaga.com/us/bracelet_cod50147267cp.html#


----------



## Eru

Omg Elaine and KM, those are beauuutiful BVs.  Their stuff is so nice.  Want want, 

Haha Nas, impending Bal shop!  That is dangerous.


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> "Danger, Will Robinson. Danger, danger!"


Hahahahah!!!!  That is funny!


----------



## nascar fan

We got to see the prettiest site the other day.  Both ends and all the way across.


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Hi, KM!!!!!!!  Pretty bag.
> 
> ********************************************
> So the other day I noticed something being built.
> The heavens opened up and I could hear the angels singing.
> Then I felt my purse quivering.  My wallet was having a heart attack.




OMG ..... Can I come live there.. And when I say there I mean in the store


----------



## NikkNak728

Faith that sounds amazing! Can I come sit at the beach with you and the pups, I'm getting real sick of the cold&#128545;

Set up one room as a walk in closet! Another as a gym.. Even if you don't use it people will think your so committed hahaha


----------



## Eru

ughhh chanel boy bags, why must you be so pretty?  I bet they are super heavy, though, with their chains.  The classic flaps do nothing for me but the boy bags!


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> ughhh chanel boy bags, why must you be so pretty?  I bet they are super heavy, though, with their chains.  The classic flaps do nothing for me but the boy bags!


let's see a pic of one


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> ughhh chanel boy bags, why must you be so pretty?  I bet they are super heavy, though, with their chains.  The classic flaps do nothing for me but the boy bags!




So agree.. I always try them on at the chanel inside my saks. My goal is to win the lottery and just go crazy in chanel.. I can dream

Although yes they are pretty dang heavy


----------



## Eru

nascar fan said:


> let's see a pic of one



I keep seeing them but now I can't find the photos of them I want, of course.

This and this are probably the most typical look to a boy bag, but there are soooo many varieties that are really pretty. This sting ray one (also here) is so pretty.  I've seen one in real life and it was a million times more beautiful.  This one I like, too.  There's so many varieties, though.

Several have been featured on purseblog: http://www.purseblog.com/index.php?s=chanel+boy&submit=Submit

I bet there's a whole section in the chanel subforum, but I'm not rich enough to even peek in there, I think, haha.


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> So agree.. I always try them on at the chanel inside my saks. My goal is to win the lottery and just go crazy in chanel.. I can dream
> 
> Although yes they are pretty dang heavy



I like this plan!


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> I keep seeing them but now I can't find the photos of them I want, of course.
> 
> This and this are probably the most typical look to a boy bag, but there are soooo many varieties that are really pretty. This sting ray one (also here) is so pretty.  I've seen one in real life and it was a million times more beautiful.  This one I like, too.  There's so many varieties, though.
> 
> Several have been featured on purseblog: http://www.purseblog.com/index.php?s=chanel+boy&submit=Submit
> 
> I bet there's a whole section in the chanel subforum, but I'm not rich enough to even peek in there, I think, haha.


Pretty.  I like the last one best.  I do like the stingray though, but I would like it in a more glam setting, not so obviously overly edgy.


----------



## Eru

nascar fan said:


> Pretty.  I like the last one best.  I do like the stingray though, but I would like it in a more glam setting, not so obviously overly edgy.



there are a bunch that have rhinestones or pearls or are more girly, but I like the ones that almost have a casual street vibe (although at $4000+ a pop, they will never really be casual).

I did peek into the chanel subforum and there's a thread of them: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-boy-chanel-club-733047.html


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> there are a bunch that have rhinestones or pearls or are more girly, but I like the ones that almost have a casual street vibe (although at $4000+ a pop, they will never really be casual).
> 
> 
> 
> I did peek into the chanel subforum and there's a thread of them: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/the-boy-chanel-club-733047.html




I'm a big fan of the stingray. I think that if I ever do get one i will be wearing it day and night, sweats or skirts haha!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> I'm a big fan of the stingray. I think that if I ever do get one i will be wearing it day and night, sweats or skirts haha!



I think it is soooo beautiful but at the same time, I really like alive stingrays, so IDK if I'd be able to bring myself to buy something (assuming I had the requisite bajillion dollars) made of it.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> We got to see the prettiest site the other day.  Both ends and all the way across.


That's VERY good luck, you know! Did you see it BEFORE you saw the Balenciaga boutique? 

*Top o' the mornin' to ya, everyone!*


----------



## kateincali

kmroboto said:


> cool, faith, oceanside will be a nice change of pace!  and walking distance to the water and stuff is awesome.  *i don't mind needing a car but need to be able to walk to SOME stuff.*  and more room for the pups!  and no crazy landlord (hopefully!)


me, too. i used to walk a lot of places and don't appreciate the 15 lbs i've gained since moving here lol hopefully it comes off fast in a place where it's easier to be a little more active. 

the landlord sounds perfectly normal, thank god! and he lives in SF so he won't be hanging out in the garage getting drunk and ordering prostitutes, which will be a nice change 



> yes, it's so awesome to spend more time with dd.  and even though she's still going to daycare most of the time, the time i DO spend with her is more fun since i have more energy!  ugh, if only the weather was better!  the east coast is MISERABLE.


i can imagine, but it'll end soon! the east coast has nicer a summer and fall, for the most part, IMO



kmroboto said:


> And here's a pic of the bv.  I'm a sucker for woven leather!  It's so soft.  The color is a blackish-brownish mix.  Not sure if that is due to age or the original color.


very cute! it looks like a nice size, too.



eehlers said:


> Your new place sounds great!
> 
> We have some 'compartmentalized' rooms in our house, too. We keep talking about knocking down walls, but 7 years later, we still haven't gotten around to it...and we actually own the place!


ha, well in this case it looks like someone, at same point, actually added the walls that shouldn't be there. god knows why anyone wanted to divide large open spaces up the way they did



> I first heard NIN in 1989, at the tender age of 16, which means I've now officially been in love with Trent for 25 years. LOL.


i'm a little jealous that you've experienced NIN from the beginning! oddly, i can't even remember when i first started listening. i think around with teeth

i'm so happy i actually got tickets for the chula vista show, it'll be my first one. NIN site pre-sale was such a mess, though. i had to go through the soundgarden ticketmaster one



Eru said:


> ughhh chanel boy bags, why must you be so pretty?  I bet they are super heavy, though, with their chains.  The classic flaps do nothing for me but the boy bags!


i'm not really a chanel fan but i love the boy bags, too. probably forever out of my price range, however



NikkNak728 said:


> Faith that sounds amazing! Can I come sit at the beach with you and the pups, I'm getting real sick of the cold&#65533;&#65533;


ha, i'll have a guest room, come on down!



> Set up one room as a walk in closet! Another as a gym.. Even if you don't use it people will think your so committed hahaha


i am doing a walk in closet type thing, definitely. as for the gym, i think a room dedicated just to bags would probably make more sense for me  in reality though it will be something boring like an office


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I think it is soooo beautiful but at the same time, I really like alive stingrays, so IDK if I'd be able to bring myself to buy something (assuming I had the requisite bajillion dollars) made of it.


That's actually my problem with the stingray bags. We have live stingrays https://www.montereybayaquarium.org/-/m/images/wallpaper/pelagic-stingray-2_d-small.jpg right down the street from us, at the Monterey Bay Aquarium, and you can reach right into the pool and stroke them. Yes, I've done it. No, they don't "sting" you. So I don't think I could have a bag made out of one of their cousins! 

But on the other hand, that's *so* bogus, because I'm not a vegetarian, and I wear leather shoes, and I eat fish, and and 

 but I can't bring myself to wear fur, either. (Even though Grampa was a furrier, back in the day. He always wanted to give me a fur jacket, and I always refused. Poor Grampa! "But sveetheart," he would say, in his Roumanian accent that he never lost, even though he came here as a teenager and became a U.S. citizen. "These minks here ist alreddy dead, already!")


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> That's actually my problem with the stingray bags. We have live stingrays https://www.montereybayaquarium.org/-/m/images/wallpaper/pelagic-stingray-2_d-small.jpg right down the street from us, at the Monterey Bay Aquarium, and you can reach right into the pool and stroke them. Yes, I've done it. No, they don't "sting" you. So I don't think I could have a bag made out of one of their cousins!
> 
> But on the other hand, that's *so* bogus, because I'm not a vegetarian, and I wear leather shoes, and I eat fish, and and
> 
> but I can't bring myself to wear fur, either. (Even though Grampa was a furrier, back in the day. He always wanted to give me a fur jacket, and I always refused. Poor Grampa! "But sveetheart," he would say, in his Roumanian accent that he never lost, even though he came here as a teenager and became a U.S. citizen. "These minks here ist alreddy dead, already!")


I've pet the sting rays at the Monterey Bay Aquarium!  And I've gone diving with them a bunch and they are just so cool.

I'm totally the same way, though.  Leather is fine but fur is just no frickin' way, aughhh.  Fur just seems gross.  And sting rays are so fantastic.  Although my mom has this beautiful necklace with a tiny piece of sting ray and it is so gorgeous, but the artist who made it said it was from scrap pieces that were going to be trash otherwise.  Somehow I doubt that's how the boy bags work.

@Faith: agreed.  So pretty, so amazingly way too expensive.  Also, you should show us photos of your puppies in your new place!


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> I think it is soooo beautiful but at the same time, I really like *alive stingrays*, so IDK if I'd be able to bring myself to buy something (assuming I had the requisite bajillion dollars) made of it.


I agree with this.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I've pet the sting rays at the Monterey Bay Aquarium!  And I've gone diving with them a bunch and they are just so cool.
> 
> I'm totally the same way, though.  Leather is fine but fur is just no frickin' way, aughhh.  Fur just seems gross.  And sting rays are so fantastic.  Although my mom has this beautiful necklace with a tiny piece of sting ray and it is so gorgeous, *but the artist who made it said it was from scrap pieces that were going to be trash otherwise*.  Somehow I doubt that's how the boy bags work.
> 
> @Faith: agreed.  So pretty, so amazingly way too expensive.  Also, you should show us photos of your puppies in your new place!



Okay, that makes sense I can see how she could be okay with it if they were going to be thrown away anyway. I'll bet the necklace is stunning!

Ditto on the pups, @Faith!


----------



## TokyoBound

I adore Chanel boy bags, that is my dream purchase.

I am also obsessed with stingrays bags, and I would feel less guilty about owning one than say an ostrich skin bag.  And I would feel like I am doing the world a favor owning a croc or alligator bag- those creatures are terrifying!  Ok, hope I haven't offended anyone with that statement!


----------



## NikkNak728

Ahaha! Yeah ridding the world of the scary creatures makes sense to me! I do however like the idea of taking from a dead one so if there's a dead stingray laying around please make me a boy bag!!! Pleaseeee!!


----------



## Eru

I think (at least I hope!) that most alligator and crocodile skin comes from farmed animals.  As frickin' scary as salt water crocs can be, it's pretty epic to see them in the wild (I saw a dozen or so in Australia).


----------



## Eru

Also ostrich are really mean and scary in the wild, haha.  They can be pretty aggressive.  I did my master's thesis research in East Africa and we had to be careful to avoid them.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Also ostrich are really mean and scary in the wild, haha.  *They can be pretty aggressive*.  I did my master's thesis research in East Africa and we had to be careful to avoid them.


I've heard that ostriches KICK! Is that true? 

I've only seen them in the Bronx Zoo, when I was a little girl but at least they were running wild in an open paddock, not in teeny cages. There were ostriches and emus, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Tuuli35

These 2 pics are for you Elaine. I know you like flats, what do you think of these?


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Also ostrich are really mean and scary in the wild, haha.  They can be pretty aggressive.  I did my master's thesis research in East Africa and we had to be careful to avoid them.




I seriously think all birds are mean.. I know it's not an ostrich but I've had to get stitches because of a peacock. Needless to say I am not a huge bird fan


----------



## NikkNak728

Tuuli35 said:


> These 2 pics are for you Elaine. I know you like flats, what do you think of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547203
> View attachment 2547207




I love LK! Love love


----------



## nascar fan

I don't like snakes and don't mind having things made out of snakeskin.


----------



## emmajayne

Just back from beautiful Budapest  hope everyone is well!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> These 2 pics are for you Elaine. I know you like flats, what do you think of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547203
> View attachment 2547207


VERY pretty! Just found them on line at the L.K.B web site they're the Sissy Leather Ballerina Flat, right? I *love* all the different colors they come in, especially Nude and Raspberry!

I've never tried ballerina flats that are "elasticized" at the sides. Are they comfy? Where did you find yours in a store, or on line? And do they run true to size?

I especially adore the quilting reminds me of Marc Jacobs bags! 

Thanks for the heads-up, *Tuuli*!


----------



## ElainePG

I just had a terrific talk with a CSR at L.K.B. &#8230; it turns out that Kate Middleton wears L.K.B. all the time. Who knew? http://fashionista.com/2012/03/you-can-now-buy-kate-middletons-signature-nude-l-k-bennett-pumps/


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I just had a terrific talk with a CSR at L.K.B.  it turns out that Kate Middleton wears L.K.B. all the time. Who knew? http://fashionista.com/2012/03/you-can-now-buy-kate-middletons-signature-nude-l-k-bennett-pumps/




Haha I do.. But I read a lot of people magazine ..

Oh and for the elasticized it just kind of depends on the shoe. I've had a few that rip into my ankles and some that are super comfortable


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I just had a terrific talk with a CSR at L.K.B.  it turns out that Kate Middleton wears L.K.B. all the time. Who knew? http://fashionista.com/2012/03/you-can-now-buy-kate-middletons-signature-nude-l-k-bennett-pumps/




Oh and I should also mention those sledge pumps she always wears run super narrow &#128513;


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh and I should also mention those sledge pumps she always wears run super narrow &#128513;


Good to know but I'm thinking of taking a chance on the Sissy ballerinas. I've never tried elasticized, and the raspberry color looks YUM-A-LICIOUS. They charge for shipping, which I think is stinky, but returns are free. Not as good as Nordys, but Nordys only has black.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Good to know but I'm thinking of taking a chance on the Sissy ballerinas. I've never tried elasticized, and the raspberry color looks YUM-A-LICIOUS. They charge for shipping, which I think is stinky, but returns are free. Not as good as Nordys, but Nordys only has black.




You should be able to find them at a dept store. I've gotten my LK's from Bloomingdales and Nordstrom. I have super sensitive skin on the back if my ankles because I've ripped it open in so many shoes so I never can tell but it can go either way


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Just back from beautiful Budapest  hope everyone is well!


Welcome back! Did you carry your new MJ? Did you love it? (Oh, and how was Beautiful Budapest? )


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I seriously think all birds are mean.. I know it's not an ostrich but *I've had to get stitches because of a peacock*. Needless to say I am not a huge bird fan



*Owie!* Yes, peacocks can be super-aggressive, especially the males. Especially with their tails up. Or was it a female protecting a nest?

I'm a bird watcher (as a hobby, I mean) but then again, I've never been attacked by one. I'm sure I'd feel differently if I had been!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> You should be able to find them at a dept store. I've gotten my LK's from Bloomingdales and Nordstrom. I have super sensitive skin on the back if my ankles because I've ripped it open in so many shoes so I never can tell but it can go either way



Nordstrom has them, but only in black. Ditto Bloomingdales. So if I want the Raspberry, I have to cross my fingers & go online. Then again, even if I went with Nordys or Bloomies, I'd have to do online, since neither of them are near me


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> VERY pretty! Just found them on line at the L.K.B web site they're the Sissy Leather Ballerina Flat, right? I *love* all the different colors they come in, especially Nude and Raspberry!
> 
> I've never tried ballerina flats that are "elasticized" at the sides. Are they comfy? Where did you find yours in a store, or on line? And do they run true to size?
> 
> I especially adore the quilting reminds me of Marc Jacobs bags!
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up, *Tuuli*!





ElainePG said:


> Nordstrom has them, but only in black. Ditto  Bloomingdales. So if I want the Raspberry, I have to cross my fingers  & go online. Then again, even if I went with Nordys or Bloomies, I'd  have to do online, since neither of them are near me



Yes, they are Sissy Flats and I found them on sale at LK.Bennet website. Never  ordered from them before but shipped fast and well packed. I usually  wear european 38 or 38.5, these are EU 38 but US 7.5 (or 7.5-8 based  Nordstrom website) and feel a bit tight but comfy. 



NikkNak728 said:


> I love LK! Love love


These are my first  I have always wanted a pair but never seen my size on sale or TJ.Maxx.


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> Yes, they are Sissy Flats and I found them on sale at LK.Bennet website. Never  ordered from them before but shipped fast and well packed. I usually  wear european 38 or 38.5, these are EU 38 but US 7.5 (or 7.5-8 based  Nordstrom website) and feel a bit tight but comfy.
> 
> 
> These are my first  I have always wanted a pair but never seen my size on sale or TJ.Maxx.


I wear either a 6 or 6.5 US, and the CSR said I should definitely go with a 37 that a 36 (which they say is equivalent to a US 5.5) would be too small. I take a US 5.5 in AGL, and these days I seem to be taking a 6 in everything else, so I'm not sure what to do. I guess I'll take her advice and go for the 37 I can always put a 1/2 insole in the front if they're a little loose. They work better for me than heel pads. And the elasticizing on the sides should help. I'm still thinking it over, though. I won't do anything until tomorrow. I gave them my email, and I'm waiting for a coupon. I don't want to pay full price.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> *Owie!* Yes, peacocks can be super-aggressive, especially the males. Especially with their tails up. Or was it a female protecting a nest?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bird watcher (as a hobby, I mean) but then again, I've never been attacked by one. I'm sure I'd feel differently if I had been!




It was a male.. I use to horseback ride for a decade and there was a farm I would stay at in the summer. They had peacocks running around and one just kinda ran up to me and bit me. I shutter everytime I see one now!


----------



## NikkNak728

Tuuli35 said:


> Yes, they are Sissy Flats and I found them on sale at LK.Bennet website. Never  ordered from them before but shipped fast and well packed. I usually  wear european 38 or 38.5, these are EU 38 but US 7.5 (or 7.5-8 based  Nordstrom website) and feel a bit tight but comfy.
> 
> 
> These are my first  I have always wanted a pair but never seen my size on sale or TJ.Maxx.




What what.. Where were they on sale?! I don't see a sale omg I want! And yes I got up in LK (except the boots I am tts)


----------



## Tuuli35

NikkNak728 said:


> What what.. Where were they on sale?! I don't see a sale omg I want! And yes I got up in LK (except the boots I am tts)




yes, they were 50% off , check http://us.lkbennett.com, few sizes are still available. good luck!


----------



## NikkNak728

Tuuli35 said:


> yes, they were 50% off , check http://us.lkbennett.com, few sizes are still available. good luck!




Oh dang nothing in my size for that price &#128533; thanks though! I will keep a look out from now on!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> yes, they were 50% off , check http://us.lkbennett.com, few sizes are still available. good luck!


By the time I got there, NO black ones available and the raspberry ones didn't go on sale. Boo! 

But I still may get a coupon in tomorrow's email, so it depends on how generous they want to be. It's got to be better than a diddly 10%, though. 20% plus free shipping/free returns, MINIMUM!


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> By the time I got there, NO black ones available and the raspberry ones didn't go on sale. Boo!
> 
> But I still may get a coupon in tomorrow's email, so it depends on how generous they want to be. It's got to be better than a diddly 10%, though. 20% plus free shipping/free returns, MINIMUM!


FF20 gives you 20% off.


----------



## romie

I found this thread searching for more Sissy info because I love my new ones so much! I bought them in Indigo at the Atlanta store last week for 50% off. They also had navy on sale but were out of my size, and black that weren't on sale. Not sure about other colors since I wasn't looking at full priced items. I normally wear an 8 and the size 38 fits perfectly. I really want a black pair next.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru, this is for you. It's on the Kate Spade site, but the sale only goes for another 12 hours. I thought it was interesting that they were calling it a MONTEREY Seahorse Cuff to me, they just looked like regular old seahorses! 

(It's hard to see the seahorses unless you click on the pic of the model's arm otherwise it just looks like a jumble of gold & pearls.)

http://surprise.katespade.com/on/de...52&cgid=ks-view-all#cgid=ks-view-all&start=32


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Wasn't quite sure where to post this; I'm pretty sure I'm not allowed to make threads yet...? Anywho, got this Shelter Island Satchel in the mail today and was on the fence about keeping it because it has gunmetal feet that extend up the sides from the bottom... Worried about it getting scratched and/or showing a different color metal underneath. Has this issue deterred anyone? Suggestions for maintenance?


----------



## nascar fan

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Wasn't quite sure where to post this; I'm pretty sure I'm not allowed to make threads yet...? Anywho, got this Shelter Island Satchel in the mail today and was on the fence about keeping it because it has gunmetal feet that extend up the sides from the bottom... Worried about it getting scratched and/or showing a different color metal underneath. Has this issue deterred anyone? Suggestions for maintenance?


I don't know anything about that bag, but it sure is pretty!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

nascar fan said:


> I don't know anything about that bag, but it sure is pretty!


Haha, thanks. I hadn't heard anything about this line until I saw the bag on Nordstrom's website and fell in love. I figured it was time for my first colorblock bag


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> Welcome back! Did you carry your new MJ? Did you love it? (Oh, and how was Beautiful Budapest? )



Thanks!  Budapest is gorgeous!! I was really impressed by it!

Here is some pics of my MJ Nolita which I brought with me  and of Budapest!

http://instagram.com/p/lmWCbVCtB5/

http://instagram.com/p/lo6j7BCtHb/


----------



## nascar fan

emmajayne said:


> Thanks!  Budapest is gorgeous!! I was really impressed by it!
> 
> Here is some pics of my MJ Nolita which I brought with me  and of Budapest!
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/lmWCbVCtB5/
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/lo6j7BCtHb/


Very cute!
Question:  Do you find it is hard to snap closed, that it needs to have a lot in it so you can push the clasp together and have something behind the clasp?  Does that make any sense?


----------



## emmajayne

nascar fan said:


> Very cute!
> Question:  Do you find it is hard to snap closed, that it needs to have a lot in it so you can push the clasp together and have something behind the clasp?  Does that make any sense?



Hey, the clasp closes fine! But the bag does look way better when full, the flap isn't so rigid so find of sinks in if you get me?


----------



## NikkNak728

emmajayne said:


> Thanks!  Budapest is gorgeous!! I was really impressed by it!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some pics of my MJ Nolita which I brought with me  and of Budapest!
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/lmWCbVCtB5/
> 
> 
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/lo6j7BCtHb/




Ahhhh it's so darn cute!!!


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Thanks!  Budapest is gorgeous!! I was really impressed by it!
> 
> Here is some pics of my MJ Nolita which I brought with me  and of Budapest!
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/lmWCbVCtB5/
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/lo6j7BCtHb/


You, AND the bag, are adorable!

And, interestingly, I have the same question as *nascar*. I have a similar problem with the hardware on my 54 Mini, snapping the outside pocket closed. Unless it's "full up," (which an outside pocket usually isn't I just put my iPhone there) I kind of have to fiddle with it. Maybe it just the nature of that type of hardware?

But, to repeat, I LOVE your look. You're a *great* bag model!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> You, AND the bag, are adorable!
> 
> And, interestingly, I have the same question as *nascar*. I have a similar problem with the hardware on my 54 Mini, snapping the outside pocket closed. Unless it's "full up," (which an outside pocket usually isn't I just put my iPhone there) I kind of have to fiddle with it. Maybe it just the nature of that type of hardware?
> 
> But, to repeat, I LOVE your look. You're a *great* bag model!


Elaine, that is the nature of that type of clasp.  I was wondering if it was just me, but it is not.  Someone else has the same issue, then you and me.  They are fine if the bag is full, but if the area behind the clasp is empty, it is not a snap to close it.  Still beautiful, and I tend to keep mine full, so I'm not going to worry about it.
The little camera bag was the same way.  I will probably end up getting that one.  
The 1984 Ayers bag that matches my shoes was the same, but it is so pretty I don't care!  (still want it)


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Elaine, that is the nature of that type of clasp.  I was wondering if it was just me, but it is not.  Someone else has the same issue, then you and me.  *They are fine if the bag is full, but if the area behind the clasp is empty, it is not a snap to close it*.  Still beautiful, and I tend to keep mine full, so I'm not going to worry about it.
> The little camera bag was the same way.  *I will probably end up getting that one.  *
> The 1984 Ayers bag that matches my shoes was the same, but it is so pretty I don't care!  (still want it)



That's good to know. I may have to rethink where I put things in the 54 Mini maybe my Long Lex wallet in the front compartment? It would be safe there, because of the snap, and it might be just large enough to fill the space. I'm carrying the bag today, so I'll rearrange things later this afternoon.

I'm glad you're getting the camera bag! I really wanted it in red, but it just didn't meet my needs; I needed something larger. What color are you getting? Black? Weren't they also showing one in red with a black stripe?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> That's good to know. I may have to rethink where I put things in the 54 Mini&#8230; maybe my Long Lex wallet in the front compartment? It would be safe there, because of the snap, and it might be just large enough to fill the space. I'm carrying the bag today, so I'll rearrange things later this afternoon.
> 
> I'm glad you're getting the camera bag! I really wanted it in red, but it just didn't meet my needs; I needed something larger. What color are you getting? Black? Weren't they also showing one in red with a black stripe?


Not 100% about the camera.  Black, yes.
So 700 for the camera or a little more and get the Nomad?  Ok, well, double, but ...
here is a good pic of how it hangs on your shoulder.
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Wnp8A&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Not 100% about the camera.  Black, yes.
> So 700 for the camera or a little more and get the Nomad?  Ok, well, double, but ...
> *here is a good pic of how it hangs on your shoulder.*
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Wnp8A&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720


Technical difficulties at the Saks website I'll check it later. 

In the meantime, I swapped out the iPhone for the wallet in the front compartment of the 54 Mini and it now locks perfectly! Thanks for the info. I'll have to remember this "feature" of MJ locks for future bags


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Not 100% about the camera.  Black, yes.
> So 700 for the camera or a little more and get the Nomad?  Ok, well, double, but ...
> here is a good pic of how it hangs on your shoulder.
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Wnp8A&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720




I had a teeny bit of time between work and a doctors appt so I made my way to the mall. My saks was stocked with MJ. I saw the nomad! It was featured on a mannequin and the shelves were stocked with all the new bags. Nolita def caught my eye but it's very very similar to the mulberry lily. Anyways the nomad was pretty big, certainly great for a work day!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I had a teeny bit of time between work and a doctors appt so I made my way to the mall. My saks was stocked with MJ. I saw the nomad! It was featured on a mannequin and the shelves were stocked with all the new bags. Nolita def caught my eye but it's very very similar to the mulberry lily. Anyways the nomad was pretty big, certainly great for a work day!


Did you see the full-sized Nomad, or the mini-Nomad with the grommets? The mini is the same size as a Bal Town: 13" across (and slouchy). I know they call it a "hobo" but the shoulder strap comes down a bit longer than the hobos of the what was it last century? You know, right up under the armpit? This looks a lot more graceful. I'd love to try it on! One more little errand for my October SanFran trip!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Did you see the full-sized Nomad, or the mini-Nomad with the grommets? The mini is the same size as a Bal Town: 13" across (and slouchy). I know they call it a "hobo" but the shoulder strap comes down a bit longer than the hobos of the what was it last century? You know, right up under the armpit? This looks a lot more graceful. I'd love to try it on! One more little errand for my October SanFran trip!




The large was on the mannequin and smaller on the table. I didn't try either on because I knew they just weren't me, but that's how I feel for many of his new line sadly


----------



## ElainePG

Just saw the rheumatologist and she has switched my weekly oral medication to an injectible. The good news maybe fewer side effects, which would be terrific, because the side effects are pretty bad. The bad news I have to learn how to give myself injections. I know it's not really a big deal, but I don't know yuck?

So I went to Sephora and bought myself some Marc Jacobs lip gel in "Seduce Me"  http://www.sephora.com/lovemarc-lip-gel-P379423 

Hey, whatever works!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Just saw the rheumatologist and she has switched my weekly oral medication to an injectible. The good news maybe fewer side effects, which would be terrific, because the side effects are pretty bad. The bad news I have to learn how to give myself injections. I know it's not really a big deal, but I don't know yuck?
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to Sephora and bought myself some Marc Jacobs lip gel in "Seduce Me"  http://www.sephora.com/lovemarc-lip-gel-P379423
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, whatever works!




Ah that's not so bad if it's less side effects! It will eventually become second nature and you will wonder what the big deal was all about! Plus you got a great lip color out of it!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Just saw the rheumatologist and she has switched my weekly oral medication to an injectible. The good news maybe fewer side effects, which would be terrific, because the side effects are pretty bad. The bad news I have to learn how to give myself injections. I know it's not really a big deal, but I don't know yuck?
> 
> 
> 
> So I went to Sephora and bought myself some Marc Jacobs lip gel in "Seduce Me"  http://www.sephora.com/lovemarc-lip-gel-P379423
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, whatever works!




My medication is by injection, too. Once every two weeks. Nikk's right - you get used to it. I was freaking about it till I actually did it and it's not half as bad as I'd feared. Granted, it's not as pleasant as eating ice cream, but it's not torture either. 

I have the Seduce Me shade...it's my go-to lipstick. Love it.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Ah that's not so bad if it's less side effects! It will eventually become second nature and you will wonder what the big deal was all about! Plus you got a great lip color out of it!


Thanks for the moral support, Nikk!  My closest friend also has RA, and she has been giving herself Humira injections for 5 years. She tells me you get used to it and I'm sure I will. I've never been afraid of syringes (my Dad was a doctor how could I be??). I agree that if the "blech" side effects go away, it's definitely worthwhile learning how to give myself injections! And I do love the lip color.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> My medication is by injection, too. Once every two weeks. Nikk's right - you get used to it. I was freaking about it till I actually did it and it's not half as bad as I'd feared. *Granted, it's not as pleasant as eating ice cream, but it's not torture either*.
> 
> I have the Seduce Me shade...it's my go-to lipstick. Love it.



What if I have a teaspoon of ice cream after I give myself the injection? And then I put on the lipstick, so I'm not tempted to have any MORE ice cream? 

Thanks for the moral support, *eehlers*! I was actually thinking of you today, when the doctor said she was switching me to injectable Methotrexate. WWED? (What Would Eehlers Do?) Well, OBVIOUSLY, she'd hold her head up high, swipe on some "Seduce Me," grab her fave MJ bag and her bright yellow Sister wallet, and walk out the door!


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> My medication is by injection, too. Once every two weeks. Nikk's right - you get used to it. I was freaking about it till I actually did it and it's not half as bad as I'd feared. Granted, it's not as pleasant as eating ice cream, but it's not torture either.
> 
> I have the Seduce Me shade...it's my go-to lipstick. Love it.




Mmmm I would love some ice cream now..


----------



## nascar fan

I will be able to show modeling shots of the Nomad early next week.


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> I will be able to show modeling shots of the Nomad early next week.




Woo woooo! What color?! I assume large right? I just knew that would be yours! I use to love hobos but started to feel like they weren't so me anymore but it might be nice to have at least oneeee


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> Woo woooo! What color?! I assume large right? I just knew that would be yours! I use to love hobos but started to feel like they weren't so me anymore but it might be nice to have at least oneeee


You know, I'm not sure I have ever had a hobo.   The pebble leather on this one is so soft and squishy.  I think with my organizer in it it will be fine.  It reminds me of the soft pebble leather Valentino has out right now.  

I am deciding between the mushroom or the ruby/wine.  The blue is so pretty but it would be just another color that sits in the closet.  
Full size.


----------



## TokyoBound

nascar fan said:


> I will be able to show modeling shots of the Nomad early next week.


Ooh, I am so excited for this!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> What if I have a teaspoon of ice cream after I give myself the injection? And then I put on the lipstick, so I'm not tempted to have any MORE ice cream?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the moral support, *eehlers*! I was actually thinking of you today, when the doctor said she was switching me to injectable Methotrexate. WWED? (What Would Eehlers Do?) Well, OBVIOUSLY, she'd hold her head up high, swipe on some "Seduce Me," grab her fave MJ bag and her bright yellow Sister wallet, and walk out the door!




That's so sweet of you to say, but you make me sound quite a bit more chic and bada$$ than I likely pull off in real life!


----------



## nascar fan

TokyoBound said:


> Ooh, I am so excited for this!


me too!!!


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> You know, I'm not sure I have ever had a hobo.   The pebble leather on this one is so soft and squishy.  I think with my organizer in it it will be fine.  It reminds me of the soft pebble leather Valentino has out right now.
> 
> I am deciding between the mushroom or the ruby/wine.  The blue is so pretty but it would be just another color that sits in the closet.
> Full size.




Ruby!!!! Yes yes please ruby!


----------



## emmajayne

nascar fan said:


> You know, I'm not sure I have ever had a hobo.   The pebble leather on this one is so soft and squishy.  I think with my organizer in it it will be fine.  It reminds me of the soft pebble leather Valentino has out right now.
> 
> I am deciding between the mushroom or the ruby/wine.  The blue is so pretty but it would be just another color that sits in the closet.
> Full size.



sooo jelous!!!!!! i want one!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

emmajayne said:


> sooo jelous!!!!!! i want one!!!!!



I like the look of the laces nomads and the ones with grommets, but I need the one with the outside zipper pocket.  
Can't wait!


----------



## Eru

So excited to see photos!


----------



## emmajayne

nascar fan said:


> I like the look of the laces nomads and the ones with grommets, but I need the one with the outside zipper pocket.
> Can't wait!



Samee!!! Can't wait to see your bag


----------



## nascar fan

emmajayne said:


> Samee!!! Can't wait to see your bag


 They will be en route today and probably arrive Tuesday.  Monday would be great, but it will probably be Tuesday.  
I honestly don't know which color I want.  

I have 2 Spring 14 skirts in my greedy little paws.  I am in between sizes, so I am going to go with the bigger and have it altered.  They are so cute!  I will take a pic.


----------



## nascar fan

Spring 14 skirts
Very cute!!!!!  I love the detail in the back.  It is velvet covered little dingleberries (buttons).


----------



## Eru

that is super cute!


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> that is super cute!


I think so too.
I guess I am getting the black/white, but the ruby is very cute.


----------



## emmajayne

Fab Nas, love them both!! Very you


----------



## nascar fan

emmajayne said:


> Fab Nas, love them both!! Very you


LOL!  They are, aren't they!?
How is that Nolita doing?  Aren't you just loving it??  It is so cute.
Have you seen the Laces Nolita?


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> That's so sweet of you to say, but you make me sound quite a bit more chic and bada$$ than I likely pull off in real life!



Awwww don't sell yourself short! Anyone who can give herself injections is a champ in my book! (And anyone who wears MBMJ, MJ, & Longchamp is definitely chic!) 

I have to admit it this is a teensy bit of a hurdle for me to get over. I mean, I'll learn how to do it of course I will but (as you said) it's not as pleasant as eating ice cream. It is, however, *better* for me than eating ice cream. 

And the first time I do it, I plan to reward myself with a scoop of my favorite pralines & cream, which is made locally and is yum-a-licious! (Then the container will move to the baaaaaaack of the freezer for the next nasty hurdle!)


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Spring 14 skirts
> Very cute!!!!!  I love the detail in the back.  It is velvet covered little dingleberries (buttons).


LOVE those skirts! The pattern is *magnifique*! And the detail work of the velvet buttons on the grosgrain ribbon is TDF! 

I'm not clear are you getting both? Or just the black & white? Because the ruby is really stand-out, and I have a feeling you have a Stam that's exactly the right match for it 

(Ooooooh I *am* *such* a trouble-maker, aren't I?)


----------



## ElainePG

I'd really love to have this leaf print scarf in red: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...q_Jgw&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720 but I don't want to pay full price for it. 
Maybe it will eventually go on sale, the way "Leopard" and "Squiggle" did. I can wait!


----------



## emmajayne

nascar fan said:


> LOL!  They are, aren't they!?
> How is that Nolita doing?  Aren't you just loving it??  It is so cute.
> Have you seen the Laces Nolita?



I have just seen it online, no MJ store here, I am going to London on Friday so dying to try on some MJ bags


----------



## TokyoBound

ElainePG said:


> I'd really love to have this leaf print scarf in red: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...q_Jgw&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=15&LSoid=203720 but I don't want to pay full price for it.
> Maybe it will eventually go on sale, the way "Leopard" and "Squiggle" did. I can wait!



Lol, I was hoping the same thing.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> LOVE those skirts! The pattern is *magnifique*! And the detail work of the velvet buttons on the grosgrain ribbon is TDF!
> 
> I'm not clear are you getting both? Or just the black & white? Because the ruby is really stand-out, and I have a feeling you have a Stam that's exactly the right match for it
> 
> (Ooooooh I *am* *such* a trouble-maker, aren't I?)



black/white, only cause Sarah has that one in the sz I want.  
i so much appreciate the range of sizes mj made available.  Started at 00 this season!


----------



## nascar fan

big and small nomads with grommets


----------



## NikkNak728

Well triple points could be amazing at Nordstrom if things were on sale. I ended up with some fryes that were marked down a hundred bucks and restocked on my chanel makeup and skin care. 

Then.. I went to Nordstrom rack. They were finally stocked up and had tons of mbmj, mj, etc. They even had a proenza schoule ps1 XL in saddle, Chloe marcie hobo in seed, Chloe paraty in black and a whole bunch of beautiful leather vince jackets. Best stock I've seen in quite a while.

Ended up passing on the bags but went for Mary Jane heels in patent black leather and a jacket. 

Oh well.. Designer sales will come up in a few months


----------



## TokyoBound

nascar fan said:


> big and small nomads with grommets



Ooh, which size are you getting?  I had my eye on the large but was worried it so u of be too floppy.


----------



## nascar fan

TokyoBound said:


> Ooh, which size are you getting?  I had my eye on the large but was worried it so u of be too floppy.



i am getting the full size - no grommets.  i need the outside pocket.


----------



## nascar fan

Huge on my want list right now.  And I don't know why.
LOL!  
(Prada)


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Well triple points could be amazing at Nordstrom if things were on sale. I ended up with some fryes that were marked down a hundred bucks and restocked on my chanel makeup and skin care.
> 
> Then.. I went to Nordstrom rack. They were finally stocked up and had tons of mbmj, mj, etc. They even had a proenza schoule ps1 XL in saddle, Chloe marcie hobo in seed, Chloe paraty in black and a whole bunch of beautiful leather vince jackets. Best stock I've seen in quite a while.
> 
> Ended up passing on the bags but went for Mary Jane heels in patent black leather and a jacket.
> 
> Oh well.. Designer sales will come up in a few months




I got some things at the triple points event - but no bags. New pair of Wayfarers, a skirt, a few tops, some black Coach flats in a super soft leather, and some Jimmy Choo perfume. My closest Nordstrom is very heavy on contemporary designers - they never have premier designer brands. Boo.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Well triple points could be amazing at Nordstrom if things were on sale. I ended up with some fryes that were marked down a hundred bucks and restocked on my chanel makeup and skin care.
> 
> Then.. I went to Nordstrom rack. They were finally stocked up and had tons of mbmj, mj, etc. They even had a proenza schoule ps1 XL in saddle, Chloe marcie hobo in seed, Chloe paraty in black and a whole bunch of beautiful leather vince jackets. Best stock I've seen in quite a while.
> 
> Ended up passing on the bags but went for Mary Jane heels in patent black leather and a jacket.
> 
> *Oh well.. Designer sales will come up in a few months*



Are these sales on Spring merchandise? If so, what month are those sales, usually? Or is it ongoing, through the Spring, and you just have to have a great SA (like *nascar* does, at the Marc Jacobs boutique) who is always on the lookout for you? ,


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Well triple points could be amazing at Nordstrom if things were on sale. I ended up with some fryes that were marked down a hundred bucks and restocked on my chanel makeup and skin care.



I didn't find sales, but I definitely shopped! Because we only get up to the nearest Nordstrom once or twice a year, we both went a little crazy.  Six pairs of not-quite-dress pants for Neal, plus a shirt. *And* he got to work with a Personal Stylist (the first time he's done this it & the clothes were my birthday present to him), so everything was set up for him in advance in a fitting room. He felt very pampered, which was the whole point! 

Then I went over to Cosmetics, where I stocked up on my mascara (Chantecaille) and eye makeup remover (also Chantecaille). I also had a makeover, and bought pretty much everything they put on my face. Yes, I *know* it's their sales technique. I don't care. I had fun I haven't had a makeover in AGES.  

The only other thing I bought was this oversized shirt, but they didn't have it in the store, so the SA ordered it. It's by Nic + Zoe, which is a brand I like a lot. Just something to hang out in on weekends, but cuter than my usual denim work shirts.

Neal says that with all the Nordstrom Notes we've each been accumulating since last October, and that we'll continue to accumulate through the end of the year, I can have them all (we usually share) and I can *buy a bag* with them! Isn't that *sweet*? Decisions, decisions, decisions but it will be the FW15 line, so I've got plenty of time!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I got some things at the triple points event - but no bags. New pair of Wayfarers, a skirt, a few tops, some black Coach flats in a super soft leather, and some Jimmy Choo perfume. My closest Nordstrom is very heavy on contemporary designers - they never have premier designer brands. Boo.


Can we see a picture of the Coach flats? I haven't tried their flats yet, but there's a Coach outlet store in the next town and I'll be there Monday. So they have good support? Nice leather?


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> I got some things at the triple points event - but no bags. New pair of Wayfarers, a skirt, a few tops, some black Coach flats in a super soft leather, and some Jimmy Choo perfume. My closest Nordstrom is very heavy on contemporary designers - they never have premier designer brands. Boo.




Ohhh which jimmy choo? I have exotic, it was a limited edition I think but it's amazing I'm obsessed! What color wayfarers? I have bright purple to match my proenza bag hahaha


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Are these sales on Spring merchandise? If so, what month are those sales, usually? Or is it ongoing, through the Spring, and you just have to have a great SA (like *nascar* does, at the Marc Jacobs boutique) who is always on the lookout for you? ,




It depends on the store and it can change- lady year Barney's was around April/may but I've heard this year it might be June. If you are in email lists you will know before it starts but usually not in time for the best pre-orders. I stalk my Nordstrom and saks and I have an sa at Barney's in another state that gives me heads up. I also stalk the deals thread!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> It depends on the store and it can change- lady year Barney's was around April/may but I've heard this year it might be June. If you are in email lists you will know before it starts but usually not in time for the best pre-orders. I stalk my Nordstrom and saks and I have an sa at Barney's in another state that gives me heads up. *I also stalk the deals thread!*



Great idea never would have thought of that!


----------



## NikkNak728

The heels I bought.. What do we think? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm usually not great with a point but I loooove a Mary Jane so I'm on the fence


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> The heels I bought.. What do we think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552607
> 
> 
> I'm usually not great with a point but I loooove a Mary Jane so I'm on the fence


Whoah! Uber-sexy! 

I hate to be a killjoy (or an adult, LOL) but can you walk more than five steps in them? 

'cuz if you can, I say go for it!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Whoah! Uber-sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to be a killjoy (or an adult, LOL) but can you walk more than five steps in them?
> 
> 
> 
> 'cuz if you can, I say go for it!




Hahahaha.. I was asking myself that too.. I usually do higher in a platform but without a platform it may be more uncomfortable. Being so short I feel like I need to wear heels more but I usually only do a round toe, wedge or platform. I just love a Mary Jane though!


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Ohhh which jimmy choo? I have exotic, it was a limited edition I think but it's amazing I'm obsessed! What color wayfarers? I have bright purple to match my proenza bag hahaha




I considered the JC Flash perfume but ended up with the regular JC EDP. Smells so yummy. Got the gift set with bottle of perfume, 3 oz. tube of lotion, and rollerball. 

I got the tortoise New Wayfarers and love them. I have a pair of brown Jackie Ohhs I bought last year and really like, but I just love Wayfarers - how did I never own any before now?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Can we see a picture of the Coach flats? I haven't tried their flats yet, but there's a Coach outlet store in the next town and I'll be there Monday. So they have good support? Nice leather?




Sure. As long as you don't mind the shot being on my unmade bed. 

These are really more of a loafer style. I wore them out of the store and for the next few hour while shopping (my Gap flats I was wearing had to be sent to the great shoe closet in the sky - they served me well but just couldn't hang in there any longer).  They are really comfy without needing any breaking in, with awesomely soft pebbled leather. I also like that the metal plate is on the subtler side without all those crazy Cs. This model is the Fredrica. 
View attachment 2552919


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> The heels I bought.. What do we think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552607
> 
> 
> I'm usually not great with a point but I loooove a Mary Jane so I'm on the fence


They are pretty, and you will be just fine walking in them because of the strap.  AND put a Foot Petal in the ball-of-the-foot area.  Voila!!!!!
(If you are lucky enough that they have extra room, put 2 Foot Petals.  I like to buy a little big and put them in.  Huge difference in comfort)


----------



## nascar fan

I ordered these instead of getting the army-issued pradas.  LOL!
They didn't have my size, but they should be here this week sometime.
Miu Miu.
Do they look like me?


----------



## nascar fan

and I got these to wear with crop/capris jeans.
I just noticed I should have received a free bracelet.  Hmm.  I may have to go back up there and collect.  
And these are so comfy.  I wore them all day yesterday to walk the mall!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Coclico...ements%3D&eItemId=prod165680215&cmCat=product


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> The heels I bought.. What do we think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552607
> 
> 
> I'm usually not great with a point but I loooove a Mary Jane so I'm on the fence




Cute! Mary Janes look so classic in patent leather.


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> I ordered these instead of getting the army-issued pradas.  LOL!
> They didn't have my size, but they should be here this week sometime.
> Miu Miu.
> Do they look like me?




Love these, and think they definitely fit your style. 

I would love to wear heels more often but my athlete days left my ankles and knees rather shot, so heels and I aren't friends. I live in flats or either short stacked or kitten heels most of the time, but will still grin and bear it once in a while because sometimes an outfit just isn't quite right without a really great high heel.


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> Love these, and think they definitely fit your style.
> 
> I would love to wear heels more often but my athlete days left my ankles and knees rather shot, so heels and I aren't friends. I live in flats or either short stacked or kitten heels most of the time, but will still grin and bear it once in a while because sometimes an outfit just isn't quite right without a really great high heel.


And I love your new sunglasses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuuli35

Hey, I know that many of you have used MJ lipsticks but what about mascara? I am looking for a new one


----------



## Esquared72

Tuuli35 said:


> Hey, I know that many of you have used MJ lipsticks but what about mascara? I am looking for a new one




I haven't, but I'm a diehard Diorshow girl.


----------



## Tuuli35

eehlers said:


> I haven't, but I'm a diehard Diorshow girl.


Nordstrom shows three different ones, which one is your favorite?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin...tsmode=&segmentId=0&keywordSortEngine=Default


----------



## Esquared72

Tuuli35 said:


> Nordstrom shows three different ones, which one is your favorite?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?origin...tsmode=&segmentId=0&keywordSortEngine=Default




I have this one...


----------



## nascar fan

Tuuli35 said:


> Hey, I know that many of you have used MJ lipsticks but what about mascara? I am looking for a new one


I can't seem to tear away from Estee Lauder Sumptuous.  
If you try it, let us know how it is.


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> They are pretty, and you will be just fine walking in them because of the strap.  AND put a Foot Petal in the ball-of-the-foot area.  Voila!!!!!
> (If you are lucky enough that they have extra room, put 2 Foot Petals.  I like to buy a little big and put them in.  Huge difference in comfort)




Oh that's so smart! My Nordstrom rack gets very very few designer shoes and seeing a pair in my size was like heaven... But that would be smart going up half a size to put sons petals in. Hmm maybe I'll go back and look again


----------



## Tuuli35

nascar fan said:


> I can't seem to tear away from Estee Lauder Sumptuous.
> If you try it, let us know how it is.


Thank you! I think I never used this one.

I am using Chanel's mascara now and love it but would like to try something else next.  Does that make sense?


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> I ordered these instead of getting the army-issued pradas.  LOL!
> They didn't have my size, but they should be here this week sometime.
> Miu Miu.
> Do they look like me?




This.. I LOVE! I have a pair of via spigas that look very similar. Obsessed!


----------



## NikkNak728

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! I think I never used this one.
> 
> I am using Chanel's mascara now and love it but would like to try something else next.  Does that make sense?




I use chanel and switch off to the Lancôme vibrating one.. The wand literally vibrates to get a better coverage


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! I think I never used this one.
> 
> I am using Chanel's mascara now and love it but would like to try something else next.  Does that make sense?


I used Chanel's mascara forever, and then this winter switched to Chantecaille. Not the waterproof&#8230; this one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chantec..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_14_C
I was really on the fence, because it's so expensive, but it makes my lashes SO thick, I just bought a new one for triple-points (I switch mascaras every 4 months).
It makes my lashes thicker, NOT fuller, which is what I want&#8230; I wear glasses, so I have to avoid lengthening mascaras, or else my lashes bump my glasses! The only problem I've found is taking it off at the end of the day. It's NOT waterproof, but it acts like a waterproof mascara&#8230; it's stubborn! However, it comes off easily if you use their makeup remover on a cotton square: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chantec...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_0_B . It's as light as water, no bad fragrance, and it lasts a long time.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> and I got these to wear with crop/capris jeans.
> I just noticed I should have received a free bracelet.  Hmm.  I may have to go back up there and collect.
> And these are so comfy.  I wore them all day yesterday to walk the mall!
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Coclico...ements%3D&eItemId=prod165680215&cmCat=product


They are fabulous! Both pairs! And I also love the cuff bracelet do you really have to make the drive to get it, though? Won't they ship it to you? (I know, I know you want it TODAY! )


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Sure. As long as you don't mind the shot being on my unmade bed.
> 
> These are really more of a loafer style. I wore them out of the store and for the next few hour while shopping (my Gap flats I was wearing had to be sent to the great shoe closet in the sky - they served me well but just couldn't hang in there any longer).  They are really comfy without needing any breaking in, with awesomely soft pebbled leather. I also like that the metal plate is on the subtler side without all those crazy Cs. This model is the Fredrica.
> View attachment 2552919


I love the look of these! I had to donate my loafers to the thrift shop. They were a good brand, too (I forget which one) and in very good shape but they hurt the top of my left foot and the cobbler couldn't do anything to fix it. I think it was because the leather was too stiff. These look like they would be better.. the leather looks butter-soft! And the sole looks like you could walk in them forever.

I agree with you about the aggressive "Cs" the little silver plate looks nice and discreet. Almost like a MJ logo, LOL!

MY LK Bennet flats arrive next Wednesday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed about the fit!


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> And I love your new sunglasses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks! I have a bunch of sunglasses, but these raced to the top of my favorites.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Thanks! I have a bunch of sunglasses, but these raced to the top of my favorites.




I always find that wayfarers just work for everyone. The shape is so versatile. I think I've said this before (and faith drooled over it) but my mom owns a optical business. She's an eye doctor but it's kind of a big boutique downtown.


----------



## Eru

Nas, your shoes are always so beautiful but man do they put me to shame.  I never wear high heels any more, even though I am tiny and could use the lift!  I've torn ligaments in both ankles doing field work and now my ankles are too weak.  I should work on strengthening them again!


----------



## ElainePG

Oh, one more thing about mascara I forgot to mention&#8230; if you already use a mascara, and you love it, but it doesn't give you enough volume, Dior makes an under-mascara "plumper." I needed it under my Chanel, but the Chantecaille gives me enough volume. http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/dior-di...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_C


----------



## Tuuli35

Thank you all for the mascara suggestions! Now comes the difficult part of decision making.


----------



## nascar fan

Kyle Busch wins California race!
Go, Little Kyle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Kyle Busch wins California race!
> Go, Little Kyle!!!!!!!!!!!!


He looks super-cute with the Stam!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> He looks super-cute with the Stam!


Yeah, he's usually the official nascar handbag model for me.  
When I decided a bag was a keeper, it wasn't official until Kyle modeled it.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD4i8O7mM8U
Last laps at Fontana.  The black #41 is his brother, Kurt.  Kyle is in the green/white #18.
And all at 200 mph.  CANNOT imagine!
And a sell-out crowd.  In California.
But, wait, I thought nascar was for rednecks?  Hmm.  Seems not.  LOL!!!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> They are fabulous! Both pairs! And I also love the cuff bracelet do you really have to make the drive to get it, though? Won't they ship it to you? (I know, I know you want it TODAY! )


Ship it?  Heck, no!  I'd rather have hubby take me there, enjoy a wonderful lunch at the Mermaid Bar, get some orange-spiced tea and a piece of choc cake to bring home, stroll through the handbag section, stroll through the shoes.
Ship it????  Not.
Plus, I ended up going to Banana Republic and getting some really cute ankle pants for work.


----------



## nascar fan

Speaking of the Mermaid Bar in Neimans, yesterday while we were eating, DH was acting strangely.  He then showed me a pic on his phone.  That little sneak had taken a pic of the purse of the woman sitting 3 feet away from him.  
He is so smart.  It was the backside of a quilted Blake, in "Mouse," no less.  
My jaw dropped.  
Then he leaned over and said to her, "Is that a Marc Jacobs?" 
LOL!!!!!  I couldn't believe it.  He is hilarious.  He recognized that bag from the backside.
She said she didn't know.  Her daughter had given it to her, and bags and shoes mean nothing to her.
I politely told her that was a rare MJ she had on the floor.  Her friend said, "Do you want to buy it?"  I laughed but did tell her those are quite rare and they sell well on ebay.
I should have said, "Yes, $200."
The lady picked it up and handed it to me.  It was beautiful and not a scratch on it.
I said, "Does it have suede interior?"  She said, "I don't know.  Open it up."
I barely unzipped one side to see the lining.  It was fabric. 
She didn't even know if it was suede!!!!
I told her she had a very sweet daughter.


----------



## Eru

People who do not properly appreciate their handbags should be forced to donate them to us!


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> People who do not properly appreciate their handbags should be forced to donate them to us!




Double triple agree.. Especially those who don't appreciate their Chanel's and Hermes .. And if they don't appreciate their shoes of cars I would be happy to take those as well


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> People who do not properly appreciate their handbags should be forced to donate them to us!





NikkNak728 said:


> Double triple agree.. Especially those who don't appreciate their Chanel's and Hermes .. And if they don't appreciate their shoes of cars I would be happy to take those as well


Agree!


----------



## Tuuli35

nascar fan said:


> Speaking of the Mermaid Bar in Neimans, yesterday while we were eating, DH was acting strangely.  He then showed me a pic on his phone.  That little sneak had taken a pic of the purse of the woman sitting 3 feet away from him.
> He is so smart.  It was the backside of a quilted Blake, in "Mouse," no less.
> My jaw dropped.
> Then he leaned over and said to her, "Is that a Marc Jacobs?"
> LOL!!!!!  I couldn't believe it.  He is hilarious.  He recognized that bag from the backside.
> She said she didn't know.  Her daughter had given it to her, and bags and shoes mean nothing to her.
> I politely told her that was a rare MJ she had on the floor.  Her friend said, "Do you want to buy it?"  I laughed but did tell her those are quite rare and they sell well on ebay.
> I should have said, "Yes, $200."
> The lady picked it up and handed it to me.  It was beautiful and not a scratch on it.
> I said, "Does it have suede interior?"  She said, "I don't know.  Open it up."
> I barely unzipped one side to see the lining.  It was fabric.
> She didn't even know if it was suede!!!!
> I told her she had a very sweet daughter.


What a funny story! 


So, I bought the MJ mascara yesterday and returned it today. Loved the design, the brush was amazing and lashes looked perfect (I usually apply 2 layers), I was so happy.... until 6 hours later it all started to fall off in black pieces. No panda bear eyes, just layer of little black dots around my eyes. Sorry, Marc but this is one of the worst mascaras I have ever used. Sephora accepted my return without any questions asked.


----------



## NikkNak728

Tuuli35 said:


> What a funny story!
> 
> 
> So, I bought the MJ mascara yesterday and returned it today. Loved the design, the brush was amazing and lashes looked perfect (I usually apply 2 layers), I was so happy.... until 6 hours later it all started to fall off in black pieces. No panda bear eyes, just layer of little black dots around my eyes. Sorry, Marc but this is one of the worst mascaras I have ever used. Sephora accepted my return without any questions asked.




Well that is disappointing! What terrible quality.. That sounds worse than drugstore mascara! Get dior.. Or Get the Lancôme with the vibrating brush! Amazing &#128525;


----------



## pookybear

Tuuli35 said:


> What a funny story!
> 
> 
> So, I bought the MJ mascara yesterday and returned it today. Loved the design, the brush was amazing and lashes looked perfect (I usually apply 2 layers), I was so happy.... until 6 hours later it all started to fall off in black pieces. No panda bear eyes, just layer of little black dots around my eyes. Sorry, Marc but this is one of the worst mascaras I have ever used. Sephora accepted my return without any questions asked.



Ew, that's the worst.. Good to know though, for future reference. I've used all sorts of mascara over the past 10+ years, it's my go-to makeup product so I'd be happy to offer my suggestions.

What I usually go for is a mascara that stays put all day long - doesn't smear onto eyelids or below eyelids, and does flake. Another important component is volume and how well curl is held. I tend to buy the ones that are waterproof (for long day trips and nights out), with a regular one for light daily wear (in office, for dinners, etc). I have oily skin so it's always been difficult to find a good mascara.

The very first mascara I loved was the Full n' Soft by Maybelline (waterproof). It held a curl and was volumizing all day, but would start to smear by nighttime after a full day of wear.

I used to love Diorshow Iconic in the blue color, it never clumped and the color was subtle but striking. Kind of pricey though, and didn't add tremendous difference in volume.

I loved the Benefit They're Real mascara, got a sample of it from Sephora. It went on so easily with no clumps and really lengthened and volumized. Only downside was it smeared after about half day of wear, and slightest touch of water it comes off.

Currently I'm using several varieties of the Fairydrops mascara (they stopped selling this at Sephora, I buy online from Asian retailers or ebay). This one is amazing - even the regular version is very water resistant. Holds curls all day long and makes eyes look huge after applying it  Waterproof version stays put even after swimming or showering - it's great but a bit difficult to remove.

Sorry for the lengthy post, but I hope this helps! I get really excited talking about mascaras (second to talking about handbags of course! )


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Speaking of the Mermaid Bar in Neimans, yesterday while we were eating, DH was acting strangely.  He then showed me a pic on his phone.  That little sneak had taken a pic of the purse of the woman sitting 3 feet away from him.
> He is so smart.  It was the backside of a quilted Blake, in "Mouse," no less.
> My jaw dropped.
> Then he leaned over and said to her, "Is that a Marc Jacobs?"
> LOL!!!!!  I couldn't believe it.  He is hilarious.  He recognized that bag from the backside.
> She said she didn't know.  Her daughter had given it to her, and bags and shoes mean nothing to her.
> I politely told her that was a rare MJ she had on the floor.  Her friend said, "Do you want to buy it?"  I laughed but did tell her those are quite rare and they sell well on ebay.
> I should have said, "Yes, $200."
> The lady picked it up and handed it to me.  It was beautiful and not a scratch on it.
> I said, "Does it have suede interior?"  She said, "I don't know.  Open it up."
> I barely unzipped one side to see the lining.  It was fabric.
> She didn't even know if it was suede!!!!
> I told her she had a very sweet daughter.


*nascar*, everything about that story is hysterical! Most of all, I love the mental image I have of your hubby sneaking a pic of the lady's handbag.

IMAGINE her not knowing what she was carrying! The Hubster and I had that *exact* conversation in the lobby of Symphony Hall yesterday. There was a lady carrying either a copy or the real, actual Chanel canvas bag with watercolor stripes on it. You know the one I mean. (see below)

Now, I truly believe *any* woman can be beautiful, no matter what size she is. As long as she is well-groomed, and dresses for her body type, she can be a knockout. And that goes for a size 2, a size 16, a size 24, and on up. But THIS lady was wearing a "jacket" made out of sweatsuit material, in light grey, with a yellow tee underneath, no bra, and tight white "jeggings," with down-at-the-heels silver ballerina flats. Her hair was long & stringy, she had a scowl on her face, and there she was, with this gazillion-dollar bag swinging from her shoulder!

"Bag alert!" I whispered to The Hubster. "Quick! Over your left shoulder!" He spun around. "You've GOT to be kidding!" he whispered back.

I was really wishing I had my phone with me! Because, honestly, I don't particularly like this bag I keep wondering if the folks at Chanel are having a little joke at our expense! But this lady showed the poor bag at its worst I almost felt sorry for it!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> People who do not properly appreciate their handbags should be forced to donate them to us!


Right on!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Well that is disappointing! What terrible quality.. That sounds worse than drugstore mascara! Get dior.. Or Get the Lancôme with the vibrating brush! Amazing &#128525;


Does the vibrating brush get rid of "clumpies"? I know they *say* it does, but does it *actually*? (I'm not a very trusting soul )


----------



## ElainePG

pookybear said:


> Ew, that's the worst.. Good to know though, for future reference. I've used all sorts of mascara over the past 10+ years, it's my go-to makeup product so I'd be happy to offer my suggestions.
> 
> What I usually go for is a mascara that stays put all day long - doesn't smear onto eyelids or below eyelids, and does flake. Another important component is volume and how well curl is held. I tend to buy the ones that are waterproof (for long day trips and nights out), with a regular one for light daily wear (in office, for dinners, etc). I have oily skin so it's always been difficult to find a good mascara.
> 
> The very first mascara I loved was the Full n' Soft by Maybelline (waterproof). It held a curl and was volumizing all day, but would start to smear by nighttime after a full day of wear.
> 
> I used to love Diorshow Iconic in the blue color, it never clumped and the color was subtle but striking. Kind of pricey though, and didn't add tremendous difference in volume.
> 
> I loved the Benefit They're Real mascara, got a sample of it from Sephora. It went on so easily with no clumps and really lengthened and volumized. Only downside was it smeared after about half day of wear, and slightest touch of water it comes off.
> 
> Currently I'm using several varieties of the Fairydrops mascara (they stopped selling this at Sephora, I buy online from Asian retailers or ebay). This one is amazing - even the regular version is very water resistant. Holds curls all day long and makes eyes look huge after applying it  Waterproof version stays put even after swimming or showering - it's great but a bit difficult to remove.
> 
> Sorry for the lengthy post, but I hope this helps! I get really excited talking about mascaras (second to talking about handbags of course! )


Thanks so much for the info, *pooky*! I pretty much wear mascara every day, so I'm always looking for something special. I can't use lengthening, because I wear glasses at all times. I've never found a "curling" mascara that truly curled, so I've given up on that. Fairydrops sounds interesting, but I hate to commit to eBay.

Should I give up & buy an eyelash curler? And if so, which one? I'm a V.I.B. Rouge at Sephora, so I can buy any time I don't have to wait for a $50 order. Or, of course, it could be something that Nordstrom sells then I get double points! 

My only worry about an eyelash curler is that I'm taking a medication that makes my hair thinner (and, yes, that includes lashes & brows). In stronger doses, it's a chemotherapy medicine, but even at the lower dose it's kind of toxic. So I'm being VERY protective of my lashes I don't want to use anything that would pull even ONE SINGLE LASH out each one is precious to me!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Does the vibrating brush get rid of "clumpies"? I know they *say* it does, but does it *actually*? (I'm not a very trusting soul )




It has been the only mascara to get rid of them for me! It's my favorite!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Thanks so much for the info, *pooky*! I pretty much wear mascara every day, so I'm always looking for something special. I can't use lengthening, because I wear glasses at all times. I've never found a "curling" mascara that truly curled, so I've given up on that. Fairydrops sounds interesting, but I hate to commit to eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I give up & buy an eyelash curler? And if so, which one? I'm a V.I.B. Rouge at Sephora, so I can buy any time I don't have to wait for a $50 order. Or, of course, it could be something that Nordstrom sells then I get double points!
> 
> 
> 
> My only worry about an eyelash curler is that I'm taking a medication that makes my hair thinner (and, yes, that includes lashes & brows). In stronger doses, it's a chemotherapy medicine, but even at the lower dose it's kind of toxic. So I'm being VERY protective of my lashes I don't want to use anything that would pull even ONE SINGLE LASH out each one is precious to me!




I can't use a curler because of my medication either &#128513; I was breaking them off so much that I finally stopped. I also have my long beautiful hair breaking but what can I do


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I can't use a curler because of my medication either &#55357;&#56833; I was breaking them off so much that I finally stopped. I also have my long beautiful hair breaking but what can I do


Bummer, ain't it? Thanks for letting me know. Oh, well&#8230; the $$$ I would have spent on an eyelash curler, I'll spend instead on the Lancome mascara.

EDIT: Is this the one? http://www.sephora.com/oscillation-vibrating-infinite-powermascara-P220111?skuId=1130822


----------



## pookybear

ElainePG said:


> Thanks so much for the info, *pooky*! I pretty much wear mascara every day, so I'm always looking for something special. I can't use lengthening, because I wear glasses at all times. I've never found a "curling" mascara that truly curled, so I've given up on that. Fairydrops sounds interesting, but I hate to commit to eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Should I give up & buy an eyelash curler? And if so, which one? I'm a V.I.B. Rouge at Sephora, so I can buy any time I don't have to wait for a $50 order. Or, of course, it could be something that Nordstrom sells then I get double points!
> 
> 
> 
> My only worry about an eyelash curler is that I'm taking a medication that makes my hair thinner (and, yes, that includes lashes & brows). In stronger doses, it's a chemotherapy medicine, but even at the lower dose it's kind of toxic. So I'm being VERY protective of my lashes I don't want to use anything that would pull even ONE SINGLE LASH out each one is precious to me!




I just use a regular drugstore Revlon eyelash curler, had it since I was a teenager.. It's the gold one. 

You can also buy fairy drops mascara at this Asian beauty store online called Sasa. That's where I get mine, I buy it in bulk to save time and shipping. You can probably read reviews online about the mascara, lots of beauty bloggers talk about it.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Bummer, ain't it? Thanks for letting me know. Oh, well the $$$ I would have spent on an eyelash curler, I'll spend instead on the Lancome mascara.
> 
> EDIT: Is this the one? http://www.sephora.com/oscillation-vibrating-infinite-powermascara-P220111?skuId=1130822




Yep that's the one!!


----------



## nascar fan

Hey, everybody!  I got the emoticons to work again!  For some reason that makes me so happy!
For the past at least 1/2 year, all I could do was a winking smiley face - and I had to do that manually.
Whoo-hoo!!!!!!


----------



## NikkNak728

Anyone else having issues with the TPF app? The unread says no topics.. I know that can't be true


----------



## emmajayne

nascar fan said:


> Hey, everybody!  I got the emoticons to work again!  For some reason that makes me so happy!
> For the past at least 1/2 year, all I could do was a winking smiley face - and I had to do that manually.
> Whoo-hoo!!!!!!



Woohoo, did you get your bag?


----------



## ElainePG

pookybear said:


> I just use a regular drugstore Revlon eyelash curler, had it since I was a teenager.. It's the gold one.
> 
> You can also buy fairy drops mascara at this Asian beauty store online called Sasa. That's where I get mine, I buy it in bulk to save time and shipping. You can probably read reviews online about the mascara, lots of beauty bloggers talk about it.


I also found it on Amazon!


----------



## nascar fan

emmajayne said:


> Woohoo, did you get your bag?


It is on delivery truck and should be here any minute.


----------



## emmajayne

nascar fan said:


> It is on delivery truck and should be here any minute.



eeeeekkk , I am thinking of getting it !


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> It is on delivery truck and should be here any minute.


Pictures! We want pictures!!!!!

And yay for the emoticons! Happy dance!


----------



## nascar fan

Mushroom
Wine
keychain
(for size reference, I am 5' 3.5")


----------



## nascar fan

I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## emmajayne

I love it!! How does it feel on?


----------



## nascar fan

emmajayne said:


> I love it!! How does it feel on?


It feels great.  It isn't heavy.  I like the strap options.  The chain/leather strap isn't painful.  It is squishy.  I have my organizer in it.  It totally puddles without it.  
I can tell you the wine color is a muted shade.  The cobalt blue one is very saturated color.  I would say the cobalt is the prettiest but I didn't want another color just sitting in the closet, so I didn't have her send it.  But I have seen it in person.


----------



## emmajayne

nascar fan said:


> It feels great.  It isn't heavy.  I like the strap options.  The chain/leather strap isn't painful.  It is squishy.  I have my organizer in it.  It totally puddles without it.
> I can tell you the wine color is a muted shade.  The cobalt blue one is very saturated color.  I would say the cobalt is the prettiest but I didn't want another color just sitting in the closet, so I didn't have her send it.  But I have seen it in person.



I love it!!! I would love one myself !


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> I give it a thumbs up.




So.. Which one are you keeping?!


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> So.. Which one are you keeping?!


If either?  I don't know.  
I wish the wine was a more saturated shade, like the blue.  OR maybe I could sell my blue Stam and get the blue Nomad.  Hmm.  Too many decisions.


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Anyone else having issues with the TPF app? The unread says no topics.. I know that can't be true



Yep - I have the same problem - both Unread and Participated are showing "No Topics"


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Yep - I have the same problem - both Unread and Participated are showing "No Topics"




Yup participated for me too- it let's me search for threads by browsing but what's going on with unread and participated!?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> If either?  I don't know.
> I wish the wine was a more saturated shade, like the blue.  OR maybe I could sell my blue Stam and get the blue Nomad.  Hmm.  Too many decisions.


So you're still deciding whether to keep one? Or both? Or just the keychain? 

The leather looks super-soft I bet it puddles like a Bal. And the weaving through the chain is very pretty.

It would definitely be a mind-bend to go from a blue Stam to a blue Nomad from totally structured to a puddle of blue! As you say: decisions, decisions.


----------



## pookybear

ElainePG said:


> I also found it on Amazon!




Oh nice! Had no idea they were on there


----------



## nascar fan

and here it is with the charms attached


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> and here it is with the charms attached


looks a lot like vintage MJ

(i think there was a style a little bit closer, but i couldn't find a pic)


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> and here it is with the charms attached


Is it burgundy, or rust? Or is it the lighting? Looks great with the charms!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> looks a lot like vintage MJ
> 
> (i think there was a style a little bit closer, but i couldn't find a pic)


I agree!  



ElainePG said:


> Is it burgundy, or rust? Or is it the lighting? Looks great with the charms!


It's the lighting.  I have fluorescent lighting and green walls in my office.  It makes for bad pics.  
It is wine/burgundy


----------



## tamaralin

nascar fan said:


> and here it is with the charms attached


That is absolutely stunning. I love the charms!


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> and here it is with the charms attached




I think you should keep one..


----------



## TokyoBound

nascar fan said:


> Mushroom
> Wine
> keychain
> (for size reference, I am 5' 3.5")



I adore the wine color!  And the charms just look perfect with it.  It's a great looking bag.  That being said, do you find the "pooling" factor annoying?  

And on a random note, I always though you were like 5'9'', lol!


----------



## TokyoBound

faith_ann said:


> looks a lot like vintage MJ
> 
> (i think there was a style a little bit closer, but i couldn't find a pic)



Marc Jacobs should hire you to be their archivist, your knowledge of styles is really vast!


----------



## ElainePG

Marc Jacobs Beauty ad campaign is starring&#8230; wait for it&#8230; Jessica Lange! I think she's beautiful, and I'm *thrilled* that he went with someone in her 60s! 

Doesn't she look stunning in these pictures?
http://www.marcjacobs.com/world-of-...=email&utm_content=jsslnge&utm_campaign=MMS14


----------



## Tuuli35

pookybear said:


> Ew, that's the worst.. Good to know though, for future reference. I've used all sorts of mascara over the past 10+ years, it's my go-to makeup product so I'd be happy to offer my suggestions.
> 
> What I usually go for is a mascara that stays put all day long - doesn't smear onto eyelids or below eyelids, and does flake. Another important component is volume and how well curl is held. I tend to buy the ones that are waterproof (for long day trips and nights out), with a regular one for light daily wear (in office, for dinners, etc). I have oily skin so it's always been difficult to find a good mascara.
> 
> The very first mascara I loved was the Full n' Soft by Maybelline (waterproof). It held a curl and was volumizing all day, but would start to smear by nighttime after a full day of wear.
> 
> I used to love Diorshow Iconic in the blue color, it never clumped and the color was subtle but striking. Kind of pricey though, and didn't add tremendous difference in volume.
> 
> I loved the Benefit They're Real mascara, got a sample of it from Sephora. It went on so easily with no clumps and really lengthened and volumized. Only downside was it smeared after about half day of wear, and slightest touch of water it comes off.
> 
> Currently I'm using several varieties of the Fairydrops mascara (they stopped selling this at Sephora, I buy online from Asian retailers or ebay). This one is amazing - even the regular version is very water resistant. Holds curls all day long and makes eyes look huge after applying it  Waterproof version stays put even after swimming or showering - it's great but a bit difficult to remove.
> 
> Sorry for the lengthy post, but I hope this helps! I get really excited talking about mascaras (second to talking about handbags of course! )


Thank you for this overview. Mascara is pretty much only make up I use daily and sometimes it seems that it is easier to buy a car than mascara!



NikkNak728 said:


> Well that is disappointing! What terrible quality.. That sounds worse than drugstore mascara! Get dior.. Or Get the Lancôme with the vibrating brush! Amazing &#128525;


Thank you! I will check it out!


----------



## kateincali

TokyoBound said:


> *Marc Jacobs should hire you* *to be their archivist*, your knowledge of styles is really vast!


if only! all i'm really good for is useless information lol


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> These 2 pics are for you Elaine. I know you like flats, what do you think of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547203
> View attachment 2547207



*Tuuli*, my L.K. Bennett flats arrived today from Nordstrom, and I'm on the fence about them. They are the correct size (36.5) but they gape at the sides (you can sort of see it in the photo) and are rubbing just a bit at the heel. The gaping is probably because I'm not used to a "true" ballerina flat, with the elasticized sides, and perhaps I'll get used to it. The heel is more of an issue.

Are you still loving yours?

I'm going to wear them around the house for a few days, because I adore how the leather feels, and maybe the heel problem will magically fix itself. And maybe I'll adjust to the gaping. Otherwise, back they go!


----------



## Eru

Oooh Nas, those are such pretty bags.  I want to see the cobalt one now, too.

@Elaine: the rubbing is a big problem but as for the gaping, I'm pretty sure that no one else would ever notice it.  That said, if it bothers you, it's not worth it!

Missed out on a MJ bad I'd been watching on ebay (or rather, someone else was willing to pay more for it, so I backed off) so I consoled myself with a new KS bag.  They had a sale on a sale so I had to.  I'm sorry MJ, I'll come back to you soon!  The KS I got looks a lot like this (http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco...cessories/c0001310/the-doubles-maverick?sort=) but only 15% of the price.  Good hold over for now.


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> *Tuuli*, my L.K. Bennett flats arrived today from Nordstrom, and I'm on the fence about them. They are the correct size (36.5) but they gape at the sides (you can sort of see it in the photo) and are rubbing just a bit at the heel. The gaping is probably because I'm not used to a "true" ballerina flat, with the elasticized sides, and perhaps I'll get used to it. The heel is more of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still loving yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to wear them around the house for a few days, because I adore how the leather feels, and maybe the heel problem will magically fix itself. And maybe I'll adjust to the gaping. Otherwise, back they go!




Ohh. I am sorry. 
The ones I got from online store were 38 and quite tight, I loved them but could not decide if I should keep them or not, kept trying them on and taking off. Then I decided to go to L.K. Bennett store when we were in Chicago this weekend and tried on 39. These were perfect and SA mentioned that many people go one size up with ballerinas. So, I bought these and returned other ones.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> *Tuuli*, my L.K. Bennett flats arrived today from Nordstrom, and I'm on the fence about them. They are the correct size (36.5) but they gape at the sides (you can sort of see it in the photo) and are rubbing just a bit at the heel. The gaping is probably because I'm not used to a "true" ballerina flat, with the elasticized sides, and perhaps I'll get used to it. The heel is more of an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still loving yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to wear them around the house for a few days, because I adore how the leather feels, and maybe the heel problem will magically fix itself. And maybe I'll adjust to the gaping. Otherwise, back they go!




All of my ballerinas gap like that, I chalked it up to it just being part of what ballerinas do and how my foot is shaped. That said, be sure they are comfortable!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> All of my ballerinas gap like that, I chalked it up to it just being part of what ballerinas do and how my foot is shaped. *That said, be sure they are comfortable!*



Yes, that's what I'm trying to decide. It isn't the *look* of the gap that's bothering me, it's the lack of support. But I'm more concerned about the heel rubbing. There's a little leather part that comes up just above the line of the shoe, maybe 1/16", just at the back of the shoe, and it's annoying the heck out of me! So I'll try them in the house tomrrow. But I'm only giving them one day. They're too expensive to play games with I'd rather have a pair of AGLs, which I *know* work for me.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Missed out on a MJ bad I'd been watching on ebay (or rather, someone else was willing to pay more for it, so I backed off) *so I consoled myself with a new KS bag.  They had a sale on a sale so I had to.*  I'm sorry MJ, I'll come back to you soon!  The KS I got looks a lot like this (http://www.marcjacobs.com/marc-jaco...cessories/c0001310/the-doubles-maverick?sort=) but only 15% of the price.  Good hold over for now.


Which KS is it? I found this bangle on sale in San Jose this weekend I've been waiting *months* for it to drop! Cute?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that's what I'm trying to decide. It isn't the *look* of the gap that's bothering me, it's the lack of support. But I'm more concerned about the heel rubbing. There's a little leather part that comes up just above the line of the shoe, maybe 1/16", just at the back of the shoe, and it's annoying the heck out of me! So I'll try them in the house tomrrow. But I'm only giving them one day. They're too expensive to play games with I'd rather have a pair of AGLs, which I *know* work for me.




The rubbing on the ankle is exactly what has caused me so much strife over the years! I have bought dozens of shoes that cause me to bleed and break my ankles open even after the shoes are broken in! The only flats that never did that are a jimmy choo open perforated ballerina. I eventually bought three pairs of Sam edelman Felicia's because they are so soft and low they don't touch that skin either. I'm either very sensitive or shoes suck.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> The rubbing on the ankle is exactly what has caused me so much strife over the years! I have bought dozens of shoes that cause me to bleed and break my ankles open even after the shoes are broken in! The only flats that never did that are a jimmy choo open perforated ballerina. I eventually bought three pairs of Sam edelman Felicia's because they are so soft and low they don't touch that skin either.* I'm either very sensitive or shoes suck.*



Or a little of each?


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that's what I'm trying to decide. It isn't the *look* of the gap that's bothering me, it's the lack of support. But I'm more concerned about the heel rubbing. There's a little leather part that comes up just above the line of the shoe, maybe 1/16", just at the back of the shoe, and it's annoying the heck out of me! So I'll try them in the house tomrrow. But I'm only giving them one day. They're too expensive to play games with I'd rather have a pair of AGLs, which I *know* work for me.


If they are uncomfortable then there is no reason to keep them, I switched between L.K.Bennets and AGLs, to feel the difference and and the later ones give more support and are a bit thicker leather too, I think.


----------



## nascar fan

*Guess what??????????????*
NASCAR will be here in ...  7 days!!!!!!!!!!!
Or, put another way, I will be at the racetrack in ... 7 days!!!!!!!!!


And I will be doing this:  (must have audio turned on)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WWPsQFLI-c&list=UUvpQSknkjj8bmIQrC7DK7Xg
At the very beginning, if you look up at the glassed-in suites, that's where our seats are, but I like to go down to the fence and feel the wind, smell the air, and hear the roar.   Too cool.
(I took the videos myself)
and this one:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieleLOnImxc&list=UUvpQSknkjj8bmIQrC7DK7Xg


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Which KS is it? I found this bangle on sale in San Jose this weekend I've been waiting *months* for it to drop! Cute?



I love the idiom bangles!  They are so cute and such a good idea.







^dusky periwinkle one of the left is my new bag (it's almost identical to my older black one which is a slightly different model).  Carson in atlantic blue.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I love the idiom bangles!  They are so cute and such a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^dusky periwinkle one of the left is my new bag (it's almost identical to my older black one which is a slightly different model).  Carson in atlantic blue.


Great bags! And on sale, too&#8230; well done!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *Guess what??????????????*
> NASCAR will be here in ...  7 days!!!!!!!!!!!
> Or, put another way, I will be at the racetrack in ... 7 days!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> And I will be doing this:  (must have audio turned on)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WWPsQFLI-c&list=UUvpQSknkjj8bmIQrC7DK7Xg
> At the very beginning, if you look up at the glassed-in suites, that's where our seats are, but I like to go down to the fence and feel the wind, smell the air, and hear the roar.   Too cool.
> (I took the videos myself)
> and this one:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieleLOnImxc&list=UUvpQSknkjj8bmIQrC7DK7Xg


Those videos are *amazing*, nascar! Incredibly cool.

But now to *serious* matters. Which bag do you carry?


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> If they are uncomfortable then there is no reason to keep them, I switched between L.K.Bennets and AGLs, to feel the difference and and the later ones give more support and are a bit thicker leather too, I think.


I got up this morning, put them on, and immediately took them off again. The leather is incredibly soft, but the shoe itself just doesn't have the support I need. 

So that's $244 that I had *planned* to spend, but now I'm getting back. Plus tax. $$$ in my pocket right?


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> I got up this morning, put them on, and immediately took them off again. The leather is incredibly soft, but the shoe itself just doesn't have the support I need.
> 
> 
> 
> So that's $244 that I had *planned* to spend, but now I'm getting back. Plus tax. $$$ in my pocket right?




yes! but I am still sorry that they did not work for you.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I got up this morning, put them on, and immediately took them off again. The leather is incredibly soft, but the shoe itself just doesn't have the support I need.
> 
> So that's $244 that I had *planned* to spend, but now I'm getting back. Plus tax. $$$ in my pocket right?



Better buy something super exciting instead, then!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> yes! but I am still sorry that they did not work for you.





Eru said:


> Better buy something super exciting instead, then!



I'm actually looking at a triple-wrap Balenciaga bracelet, which costs *less* than the shoes. And it *for sure* won't make my feet hurt!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Great bags! And on sale, too well done!


I actually got it 20% off the sale price, too, so I felt justified in buying it.



ElainePG said:


> I'm actually looking at a triple-wrap Balenciaga bracelet, which costs *less* than the shoes. And it *for sure* won't make my feet hurt!



Well considering you are returning the more expensive shoes, I'm pretty sure you deserve it,  *enable*


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> I'm actually looking at a triple-wrap Balenciaga bracelet, which costs *less* than the shoes. And it *for sure* won't make my feet hurt!


Thats for sure


----------



## nascar fan

Rare occasion:  I am void of MJ today.  :shame::shame:

(*Elaine*, it is ok my blouse is longer than jacket.  lol!)


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I actually got it 20% off the sale price, too, so I felt justified in buying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well considering you are returning the more expensive shoes, I'm pretty sure you deserve it,  *enable*



20% of sale price? They were practically giving it away!

Indeed I *do* deserve it! We *all* deserve prezzies!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Rare occasion:  I am void of MJ today.  :shame::shame:
> 
> (*Elaine*, it is ok *my blouse is longer than jacket*.  lol!)


Absolutely! Because they are similar colors. But it would look strange, IMHO, if the blouse were white, or a print.

But, hey, what do I know? I'm still living in the 1960s! :giggles:


----------



## TokyoBound

IIRC, a couple of you guys had bad experiences with Gilt, right?  There is a Miu Miu bag on there I am dying to buy, but am hesitant to do so because I remember there have been issues with them in the past.


----------



## NikkNak728

TokyoBound said:


> IIRC, a couple of you guys had bad experiences with Gilt, right?  There is a Miu Miu bag on there I am dying to buy, but am hesitant to do so because I remember there have been issues with them in the past.




I have some good experiences with both them and ruelala and a couple of bad items as well. The one bag I got that was "final sale" was damaged. They took it back no problem.


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> IIRC, a couple of you guys had bad experiences with Gilt, right?  There is a Miu Miu bag on there I am dying to buy, but am hesitant to do so because I remember there have been issues with them in the past.


I had one problem they sent me a pair of glove that were the wrong color, and when I returned them they were "sold out" so they wanted to give me "Gilt credit" instead of putting the $$$ back on my credit card. But I wrote an email to their Customer Service straightening them out  and they shaped up. 

My other experience was positive I bought a MJ Long Lex wallet at a great price and it arrived in perfect condition. Oh, and I also bought a Missoni scarf, and that was in great shape, too.


----------



## TokyoBound

Thank you both for your input!  I was reading reviews online, and they were all devastatingly negative, but since people generally only review when they are upset, I thought I should take them with a grain of salt.  The no return thing though does seem to be a recurring complaint, especially when the item is clearly wrong or damaged.

Gah, now I still have a decision to make!


----------



## NikkNak728

TokyoBound said:


> Thank you both for your input!  I was reading reviews online, and they were all devastatingly negative, but since people generally only review when they are upset, I thought I should take them with a grain of salt.  The no return thing though does seem to be a recurring complaint, especially when the item is clearly wrong or damaged.
> 
> Gah, now I still have a decision to make!




They seemed pretty great when I mentioned "damaged" and the final sale blew out the window. They seem to stand behind whatever they are selling so that's a plus!


----------



## nascar fan

TokyoBound said:


> Thank you both for your input!  I was reading reviews online, and they were all devastatingly negative, but since people generally only review when they are upset, I thought I should take them with a grain of salt.  The no return thing though does seem to be a recurring complaint, especially when the item is clearly wrong or damaged.
> 
> Gah, now I still have a decision to make!



ooo, i carried my miu miu today and kept wishing i had another.
which style is it?


----------



## Eru

slow day!

I bought the _best_ makeup pouch today guys.  I can't wait until it arrives: http://imgur.com/gallery/IMJOe
(It was way more than $1 as the title suggests but worth it)


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> slow day!
> 
> I bought the _best_ makeup pouch today guys.  I can't wait until it arrives: http://imgur.com/gallery/IMJOe
> (It was way more than $1 as the title suggests but worth it)


It's *amazing*! (And a teeny bit scary but then again, you work with scary animals, so I guess nothing fazes you, LOL!)


----------



## TokyoBound

nascar fan said:


> ooo, i carried my miu miu today and kept wishing i had another.
> which style is it?



I saw, I love that bag in your picture!  

The tote, I am thinking about is this one, only in blue.  It's still hanging out in my cart on Gilt, and I have a two tone one on hold at the Miu Miu store near me.  I feel silly buying online when the store is local, but I admit I get nervous going into designer stores still, cause I dread having that "Pretty Woman" moment (with the snobby sales people).


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> I saw, I love that bag in your picture!
> 
> The tote, I am thinking about is this one, only in blue.  It's still hanging out in my cart on Gilt, and I have a two tone one on hold at the Miu Miu store near me.  I feel silly buying online when the store is local, but *I admit I get nervous going into designer stores still*, cause I dread having that "Pretty Woman" moment (with the snobby sales people).


It's a lovely bag, and I'm sure it's smashing in blue!

You know what, *tokyo*? I'd like to suggest a way for you to overcome those "Pretty Woman" feelings. When I was a young teen (maybe 13 or 14) my mother taught me an important lesson about snobby saleswomen. We were in an upscale store, looking at dresses for me, and the SA was a real b*tch. We didn't buy anything, and when we walked out of the store I was nearly in tears. Mom said "Don't *ever* let a saleslady intimidate you. She's just a woman working for a not-very-high salary. Just because she's *selling* expensive clothes doesn't mean she can *afford* those clothes." I stopped in my tracks! "You're right!" I said. (Remember I was a teenager! I didn't think my Mom was right very often, LOL!) And I have *never* forgotten her lesson.

So walk into those designer stores with your head held high, girlfriend!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> ooo, i carried my miu miu today and kept wishing i had another.
> which style is it?


Is that an "old" Miu Miu, or is it the one you were considering a month or two ago?


----------



## megustapurses

Eru said:


> slow day!
> 
> I bought the _best_ makeup pouch today guys.  I can't wait until it arrives: http://imgur.com/gallery/IMJOe
> (It was way more than $1 as the title suggests but worth it)




Where did you purchase that from? It's absolutely amazing.


----------



## ElainePG

megustapurses said:


> Where did you purchase that from? It's absolutely amazing.


Yes, I'd like to know, too! And also what size it is. (Unless it's a one-of-a kind???)

I promise I won't wear it to the same places as you we're on opposite coasts!


----------



## Eru

megustapurses said:


> Where did you purchase that from? It's absolutely amazing.



Hahaha thank you,   I made it on artscow.com and I used screen shots from here.  If you google, there are a ton of coupon codes to make cosmetic pouches!   If you sign up, they'll give you a few for free (but the shipping is expensive--that's what I did but belatedly realized that some of the coupons probably would've been cheaper).


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Hahaha thank you,   I made it on artscow.com and I used screen shots from here.  If you google, there are a ton of coupon codes to make cosmetic pouches!   If you sign up, they'll give you a few for free (but the shipping is expensive--that's what I did but belatedly realized that some of the coupons probably would've been cheaper).


Thanks for the inspiration! It turned into a grey, chilly, rainy day here so I googled around & found printerstudio.com, which had a lot of good editing options. It also gave me the ability to put a photo on one side, & text on the other. So I placed one of my own photographs on one side, and one of Neal's haiku on the other. It came out looking so gorgeous that I ordered 10 of them! (Thinking ahead to birthdays, Channukah, Christmas, National Handbag Awareness Day ). That brought the unit price down, and gave me free shipping.

Sooooo pumped! Can't wait until they get here!

*Brief educational sidebar:* When you write a haiku, and you combine it with an image (a photograph or drawing) that is thematically related, the end product is called a "haiga." Neal & I collaborate on haiga all the time: my photographs with his haiku. http://syndicjournal.us/syndic-no-4/haiga-photographs-haiku-by-elaine-neal-whitman/ Now I'm thinking about haiga tote bags


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the inspiration! It turned into a grey, chilly, rainy day here so I googled around & found printerstudio.com, which had a lot of good editing options. It also gave me the ability to put a photo on one side, & text on the other. So I placed one of my own photographs on one side, and one of Neal's haiku on the other. It came out looking so gorgeous that I ordered 10 of them! (Thinking ahead to birthdays, Channukah, Christmas, National Handbag Awareness Day ). That brought the unit price down, and gave me free shipping.
> 
> Sooooo pumped! Can't wait until they get here!
> 
> *Brief educational sidebar:* When you write a haiku, and you combine it with an image (a photograph or drawing) that is thematically related, the end product is called a "haiga." Neal & I collaborate on haiga all the time: my photographs with his haiku. http://syndicjournal.us/syndic-no-4/haiga-photographs-haiku-by-elaine-neal-whitman/ Now I'm thinking about haiga tote bags



Oh awesome, you'll have to show us when they arrive!

On Artscow, you can actually add text and edit images, too, but their site is kind of bad, so it's not obvious.  Once you click "create it," scroll down below the front and back previews and there's a link that says "Advanced Silverlight Designer."  Using that you have much more editing power.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> *Oh awesome, you'll have to show us when they arrive!*
> 
> On Artscow, you can actually add text and edit images, too, but their site is kind of bad, so it's not obvious.  Once you click "create it," scroll down below the front and back previews and there's a link that says "Advanced Silverlight Designer."  Using that you have much more editing power.



I'll do that!

Thanks for explaining about the artscow site. Their user interface definitely left a lot to be desired! In a former life I was a user interface designer, so I have no patience for clunky sites.  

Did you order a bunch of pouches, or only one? And did you make different designs?


----------



## nascar fan

good morning!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> good morning!


Hi! What's going on 25 minutes east of the track?


----------



## emmajayne

Just got back from London!!!! Such a fab city x


----------



## emmajayne

nascar fan said:


> Rare occasion:  I am void of MJ today.  :shame::shame:
> 
> (*Elaine*, it is ok my blouse is longer than jacket.  lol!)



you look so lovely as usual!!  

did you decide on the MJ Nomad bag?

I'm thinking of getting it in black?


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Just got back from London!!!! Such a fab city x


Neal & I went to London on our honeymoon, nearly 36 years ago! Well, actually we started out in London, then up to the Cotswolds, over to Wales (where, with a *huge* sigh of relief, we dropped off the car) and then back to London by train.

London is a lovely, lovely city. We returned, *just* to London, for 3 glorious weeks in 1985. Stayed in Russell Square, right around the corner from the British Museum. It was a MUCH more relaxing vacation since we weren't attempting to drive on the "opposite" side of the road!  (Our experience in 1978 was fairly grim the marriage nearly ended right then & there on the motorway leaving London, when I came THIS close to removing the car door from a terrified motorist to my left, while Neal screamed helpful, supportive things like "LOOK OUT!" )


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Hi! What's going on 25 minutes east of the track?


Well, it was another trip to neimans, to return a pair of Choos.  Cute but killers.
In all honestly here, I am so hooked on the orange spice tea up there.  I bring it home like a squirrel stores nuts.  I get 2 to-go cups of it, no ice, plus one in my hand, bring it all home and put in fridge for the week.


----------



## nascar fan

emmajayne said:


> you look so lovely as usual!!
> 
> did you decide on the MJ Nomad bag?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting it in black?



I decided to wait until they make it in another color.
The blue is vivid.  The mushroom is pretty.
The wine and black are muted shades.  
I want a vivid shade of something other than blue.

Great bag, though!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Well, it was another trip to neimans, to return a pair of Choos.  *Cute but killers*.
> In all honestly here, I am so hooked on the orange spice tea up there.  I bring it home like a squirrel stores nuts.  I get 2 to-go cups of it, no ice, plus one in my hand, bring it all home and put in fridge for the week.


Just looking at those shoes makes me say "ouch"!

But the tea sounds yummy. Do you think if you asked nicely, they would give you the recipe? It sounds like something very special. Not like the orange spice tea that Bigelow makes, that I can buy in the supermarket. Do you think they add orange juice to it? Or orange extract?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I decided to wait until they make it in another color.
> The blue is vivid.  The mushroom is pretty.
> The wine and black are muted shades.
> *I want a vivid shade of something other than blue*.
> 
> Great bag, though!!!!!!


Maybe he'll do some interesting Fall colors? I have my eye on a PS1 Tiny, but I really hate the Spring colors (orange, yellow, and turquoise like Easter eggs!). I like one of their year-round colors, called "smoke," (see below) but it's sort of muted. So I'm waiting to see what they come up with for Fall. I'd love an olive green, or maybe a forest green like a pine forest. Or dark pumpkin. Something. Just not yellow, orange, or turquoise!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Just looking at those shoes makes me say "ouch"!
> 
> But the tea sounds yummy. Do you think if you asked nicely, they would give you the recipe? It sounds like something very special. Not like the orange spice tea that Bigelow makes, that I can buy in the supermarket. Do you think they add orange juice to it? Or orange extract?


It is already online.  I've made it twice, but I can't get it just right.  It might be one of those things, though, like when someone else makes something, it always tastes better than when you make it yourself.  
The shoes were fine except for my little toe on my left foot.  Strange.  But for that much money, they better feel like tennis shoes!!!!  

Tea:
Neiman Marcus Spiced Tea 6 1/2 c. Water 3 sticks Cinnamon 1/4 tsp. Nutmeg 3 Cloves (whole) 4 English Breakfast Tea Bags 1/4 c. Tang (powdered orange drink mix) 1/4 tsp. Almond Extract Place the cinnamon, cloves and nutmeg in a large saucepan, filled with the 6 1/2 c. water. Bring mixture to boil, then reduce to low heat and let simmer for 5 minutes. Remove the pan from the stove and add teabags. Steep teabags for 3-5 minutes. Strain the mixture into a clean saucepan and stir in Almond Extract and Tang. Cool to room temperature and then place in fridge. When serving, be like Neiman&#8217;s and garnish the glass with an orange slice. Or pull a BeautyFrosting and add a sprig of mint to that orange slice. Mmmmm&#8230;.Refreeeeeeshing! - See more at: http://www.beautyfrosting.com/thirsty-thursday-neiman-marcus-spiced-tea#sthash.OdFaNuXq.dpuf


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> It is already online.  I've made it twice, but I can't get it just right.  It might be one of those things, though, like when someone else makes something, it always tastes better than when you make it yourself.
> The shoes were fine except for my little toe on my left foot.  Strange.  But for that much money, they better feel like tennis shoes!!!!
> 
> Tea:
> Neiman Marcus Spiced Tea 6 1/2 c. Water 3 sticks Cinnamon 1/4 tsp. Nutmeg 3 Cloves (whole) 4 English Breakfast Tea Bags 1/4 c. Tang (powdered orange drink mix) 1/4 tsp. Almond Extract Place the cinnamon, cloves and nutmeg in a large saucepan, filled with the 6 1/2 c. water. Bring mixture to boil, then reduce to low heat and let simmer for 5 minutes. Remove the pan from the stove and add teabags. Steep teabags for 3-5 minutes. Strain the mixture into a clean saucepan and stir in Almond Extract and Tang. Cool to room temperature and then place in fridge. When serving, be like Neiman&#8217;s and garnish the glass with an orange slice. Or pull a BeautyFrosting and add a sprig of mint to that orange slice. Mmmmm&#8230;.Refreeeeeeshing! - See more at: http://www.beautyfrosting.com/thirsty-thursday-neiman-marcus-spiced-tea#sthash.OdFaNuXq.dpuf


Thanks&#8230; it sounds good!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Maybe he'll do some interesting Fall colors? I have my eye on a PS1 Tiny, but I really hate the Spring colors (orange, yellow, and turquoise like Easter eggs!). I like one of their year-round colors, called "smoke," (see below) but it's sort of muted. So I'm waiting to see what they come up with for Fall. I'd love an olive green, or maybe a forest green like a pine forest. Or dark pumpkin. Something. Just not yellow, orange, or turquoise!



ahhhhhhhhhhhhh PS1,    I totally want one.  They have these insanely bright teal/blue ones that I love even though I already have absurdly bright teal/blue ones and a more neutral one like smoke would make more sense.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhh PS1,   *I totally want one*.  They have these insanely bright teal/blue ones that I love even though I already have absurdly bright teal/blue ones and a more neutral one like smoke would make more sense.


I had never even HEARD of them until Nikk began writing about hers then I just HAD to try one on. Since she & I are the same height, and she said the Tiny was perfect for her, I wanted to check it out. Sure enough the one I saw at Nordstrom was a PERFECT size for me. I guess I liked the turquoise better than the orange or yellow, but I was afraid I'd get bored with turquoise after a while. To my eye, in a neutral color the wonderful design of the bag stands out.

But to each her own right? That's why they make them in all those luscious colors!

The one problem with Smoke: since it's a year-round color, it never goes on sale! At least, that's my assumption. I wouldn't think the black one would either though Neal has promised to throw a Nerf ball at me if I even THINK of reaching for another black bag!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I had never even HEARD of them until Nikk began writing about hers then I just HAD to try one on. Since she & I are the same height, and she said the Tiny was perfect for her, I wanted to check it out. Sure enough the one I saw at Nordstrom was a PERFECT size for me. I guess I liked the turquoise better than the orange or yellow, but I was afraid I'd get bored with turquoise after a while. To my eye, in a neutral color the wonderful design of the bag stands out.
> 
> 
> 
> But to each her own right? That's why they make them in all those luscious colors!
> 
> 
> 
> The one problem with Smoke: since it's a year-round color, it never goes on sale! At least, that's my assumption. I wouldn't think the black one would either though Neal has promised to throw a Nerf ball at me if I even THINK of reaching for another black bag!




Because I love love my medium and am completely obsessed with getting the new tiny size &#128525;


----------



## Eru

(to clarify, when I said I already have bright blue/turquoise ones, I meant bright blue/turquoise handbags, not PS1s)

I need to go try some on again at Nordstroms, they are just soooo beautiful.  I wish they had more colors in store, though, because I hate to order one from PS's website without seeing the color in real life, first.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> (to clarify, when I said I already have bright blue/turquoise ones, I meant bright blue/turquoise handbags, not PS1s)
> 
> I need to go try some on again at Nordstroms, they are just soooo beautiful.  I wish they had more colors in store, though, because I hate to order one from PS's website without seeing the color in real life, first.



Yes, EXACTLY! I'm hoping that my Nordstrom SA can get one in for me in the Smoke but I don't know if that's possible. And I hate to just buy it from the web site without checking it out IRL.



NikkNak728 said:


> Because I love love my medium and am completely obsessed with getting the new tiny size &#128525;



I didn't know you had a Medium!!! Is it a whole lot larger than the Tiny? Because, much as I loved the Tiny, it felt just a wee bit, well tiny  . Like I'd have to juggle everything verrrrry carefully to get it all in. More a bag for going out in the evening to a movie & dinner that a running around during the daytime bag.


----------



## ElainePG

*Eru*, I got so excited about personalizing stuff from printerstudio.com that I went a little bit crazy last night: first I designed a tee for Neal with one of my Alasak photos of a totem pole on it, and then I did a little iPad sleeve for me with a close-up photo of a lotus blossom on the front, and one of Neal's haiku on the back. 40% off coupon on each order, too, so it was cheap, cheap, CHEAP! Got an email today saying all 3 orders were "in process," so I'll be posting pix soon.

*So* much fun.

See what you started?


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> *Eru*, I got so excited about personalizing stuff from printerstudio.com that I went a little bit crazy last night: first I designed a tee for Neal with one of my Alasak photos of a totem pole on it, and then I did a little iPad sleeve for me with a close-up photo of a lotus blossom on the front, and one of Neal's haiku on the back. 40% off coupon on each order, too, so it was cheap, cheap, CHEAP! Got an email today saying all 3 orders were "in process," so I'll be posting pix soon.
> 
> *So* much fun.
> 
> See what you started?



hahaha excellent!  I will post photos of mine when they arrive, too!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Yes, EXACTLY! I'm hoping that my Nordstrom SA can get one in for me in the Smoke but I don't know if that's possible. And I hate to just buy it from the web site without checking it out IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you had a Medium!!! Is it a whole lot larger than the Tiny? Because, much as I loved the Tiny, it felt just a wee bit, well tiny  . Like I'd have to juggle everything verrrrry carefully to get it all in. More a bag for going out in the evening to a movie & dinner that a running around during the daytime bag.




Yeah I have the purple medium. I actually like the tiny more because it still for my long wallet, makeup, phone and keys but was more petite and had he longer strap. The medium really can't be crossbodied, the strap is an odd length. I know for sure the pouch size is too small, I sold mine but I've gone back to saks a couple times to throw my stuff in the tiny and it was my perfect size. The medium will fit a full size iPad for comparison and I put folders in it too. I think it's 12.5 across but you would have to check dimensions on the site.


----------



## TokyoBound

ElainePG said:


> Maybe he'll do some interesting Fall colors? I have my eye on a PS1 Tiny, but I really hate the Spring colors (orange, yellow, and turquoise like Easter eggs!). I like one of their year-round colors, called "smoke," (see below) but it's sort of muted. So I'm waiting to see what they come up with for Fall. I'd love an olive green, or maybe a forest green like a pine forest. Or dark pumpkin. Something. Just not yellow, orange, or turquoise!



Haha, I hear you on the spring color selections!  My wallet is safer in spring because I am generally not attracted to any color associated with this season.  Fall & winter are my downfall.


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> Yeah I have the purple medium. I actually like the tiny more because it still for my long wallet, makeup, phone and keys but was more petite and had he longer strap. The medium really can't be crossbodied, the strap is an odd length. I know for sure the pouch size is too small, I sold mine but I've gone back to saks a couple times to throw my stuff in the tiny and it was my perfect size. The medium will fit a full size iPad for comparison and I put folders in it too. I think it's 12.5 across but you would have to check dimensions on the site.


Do you have modeling shots?  I'd love to see because I desperately want one of these, haha.  I should just go to saks myself but it's so much more annoying to get to than Nordstrom (which usually only has one, if any, PS1 on the floor).


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Do you have modeling shots?  I'd love to see because I desperately want one of these, haha.  I should just go to saks myself but it's so much more annoying to get to than Nordstrom (which usually only has one, if any, PS1 on the floor).




Medium or tiny? I don't own the tiny.. yet but when I drive home from work I pass saks so if can stop sometime this week. Medium I can snap a photo tonight with my bag at home!


----------



## nascar fan

is anyone else's view here messed up?  I am not seeing any pics.  I am logged in.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yeah I have the purple medium. I actually like the tiny more because it still for my long wallet, makeup, phone and keys but was more petite and had he longer strap. The medium really can't be crossbodied, the strap is an odd length. I know for sure the pouch size is too small, I sold mine but I've gone back to saks a couple times to throw my stuff in the tiny and it was my perfect size. *The medium will fit a full size iPad for comparison and I put folders in it too. I think it's 12.5 across but you would have to check dimensions on the site.*



Oh no, I think that's larger than I want. The Tiny is 10" across, which is cuter. I'd rather carefully fit in the things I need. I can use my Prada wallet, which is abour 4.5" x 4.5", and then fit everything else around it. I don't need to carry my iPad or any papers with me. 

And I like the option of going crossbody. 

Okay, then the Tiny it is!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> is anyone else's view here messed up?  I am not seeing any pics.  I am logged in.


I went back a few pages, and I'm seeing pix. I'm on a MacBook Pro laptop, though I'm not using the app on my phone. 

But 15 minutes ago the entire Purse Blog was down I nearly had a fit! I had just woken up from a nap, and had all these email notifications that there were new posts on threads, and I couldn't get to them!!!

Gee do you think I'm hooked on tPF? Naaaaaaaaaah


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I went back a few pages, and I'm seeing pix. I'm on a MacBook Pro laptop, though I'm not using the app on my phone.
> 
> But 15 minutes ago the entire Purse Blog was down I nearly had a fit! I had just woken up from a nap, and had all these email notifications that there were new posts on threads, and I couldn't get to them!!!
> 
> Gee do you think I'm hooked on tPF? Naaaaaaaaaah


It's working for me now. 
Naaaaah, you?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> It's working for me now.
> *Naaaaah, you?*



Who, meeeee????


----------



## NikkNak728

So quiet...


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> So quiet...



Agreed!

I've been staring at these shoes all day.  They're on sale, which they've never been before, so I probably need them.  That said, I just know they won't be comfy,


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> So quiet...


I'm in the hospital, getting an infusion...

Anyone got a better excuse?


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> I'm in the hospital, getting an infusion...
> 
> Anyone got a better excuse?



Poor thing! I hope all is ok with you xxx

I have my finals end of the month, stressing completely! feel like I have no time to study!


----------



## nascar fan

I'm here.  as always.
:ninja:


----------



## TokyoBound

My new MJ Single comes tomorrow from Yoox, I am excited about that.  Now I need to stop buying handbags and focus on spring clothes.


----------



## TokyoBound

ElainePG said:


> I'm in the hospital, getting an infusion...
> 
> Anyone got a better excuse?



Yikes, I hope all goes well Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Poor thing! I hope all is ok with you xxx
> 
> I have my finals end of the month, stressing completely! feel like I have no time to study!





TokyoBound said:


> Yikes, I hope all goes well Elaine!



Didn't mean to scare you, sweeties! I have Rheumatoid Arthritis (I was just diagnosed 2 months ago) and I have to get these 3-hour infusions once in a while. It doesn't hurt or anything the only annoying part is if I get a nurse who has trouble starting an IV line. But today I got a real pro, and she got it in one try. Yay!

I always bring my iPad, with a movie downloaded on it, and also a book. And music, and a great pair of headphones to block out the hospital noises. And a small "pocket-sized" bear named Canterbury, who came all the way from England, to keep me company.


----------



## Ruxby

Hi Ladies!! I just left a newly opened Nordstrom Rack near me. Even though I didn't find anything for myself, I found a really great Marc Jacobs collection purse for my mom and it was such a great deal!! 

It warrants a reveal later when I get home


----------



## ElainePG

Ruxby said:


> Hi Ladies!! I just left a newly opened Nordstrom Rack near me. Even though I didn't find anything for myself, I *found a really great Marc Jacobs collection purse for my mom* and it was such a great deal!!
> 
> It warrants a reveal later when I get home


Looking forward to seeing it and aren't YOU the good daughter!


----------



## Ruxby

Thank you ma'am but I'm actually a dear son of a gun :salute:


----------



## ElainePG

Ruxby said:


> Thank you ma'am but I'm actually a dear son of a gun :salute:


Well, son of a gun! I stand corrected!


----------



## ElainePG

*Eru*, have you taken advantage of the ksny sale yet? I just bought the "OOH LA AA" bangle I've had my eye on it for *ages*! Now I have 3 hot pink ones (ohh la la, uptown/downtown, and viva colores), so they will stack nicely together.

Soooo pumped!

What are *you* going to get?


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> *Eru*, have you taken advantage of the ksny sale yet? I just bought the "OOH LA AA" bangle I've had my eye on it for *ages*! Now I have 3 hot pink ones (ohh la la, uptown/downtown, and viva colores), so they will stack nicely together.
> 
> Soooo pumped!
> 
> What are *you* going to get?



Haha you know me well,   I just bought the taxi flats in two different sizes in hopes one will fit well, plus I re-bought the carson because it was only $125 before tax (I'll return it with the receipt from more expensive one I already bought...sneaky sneaky but I bought it less than two weeks ago and then they majorly dropped the price!).  I'm not optimistic that the taxi flats will fit well because I have wide feet (which gets everyone because I'm pretty petite and small, but SORRY MY FEET ARE HUGE).  But they are just too cute not to at least try.  If you haven't seen them yet, check them out.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Haha you know me well,  *I just bought the taxi flats* in two different sizes in hopes one will fit well, plus I re-bought the carson because it was only $125 before tax (I'll return it with the receipt from more expensive one I already bought...sneaky sneaky but I bought it less than two weeks ago and then they majorly dropped the price!).  I'm not optimistic that the taxi flats will fit well because I have wide feet (which gets everyone because I'm pretty petite and small, but SORRY MY FEET ARE HUGE).  But they are just too cute not to at least try.  If you haven't seen them yet, check them out.


Oh, goody I was wondering if anyone I knew would buy the taxi flats! I do hope that one of the pairs fits you.

I considered them, but then decided against because (other than an all-black outfit) I don't wear any colors that would match. But they are *mighty* cute! Do you do a lot of walking in D.C.? Are you worried that someone will try to "hail" you while you're wearing them?


----------



## ElainePG

Wanna see my new Gucci bag? I'm 99% sure that I'm keeping it, but I need HONEST feedback from GOOD friends. Here's the link to the reveal any and all comments appreciated! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/reveal-gucci-bamboo-shopper-862933.html


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Wanna see my new Gucci bag? I'm 99% sure that I'm keeping it, but I need HONEST feedback from GOOD friends. Here's the link to the reveal any and all comments appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/reveal-gucci-bamboo-shopper-862933.html




It's lovely, are the bamboo handles comfortable? I'm not sure I love it crossbodied because of the size and structure but handheld it's amazing!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> It's lovely, are the bamboo handles comfortable? *I'm not sure I love it crossbodied because of the size and structure* but handheld it's amazing!



I really love the feel of the bamboo handles they feel smooth (not bumpy, for some reason, isn't that interesting?) and also organic. They are very nicely polished. I'm a little worried that they may darken over time, from the natural oils in my hand. I ALWAYS (and I do mean always ) put FHO on my satchel bag handles, which keeps them clean and keeps the color fresh. So I might write to Barbara at LMB and ask her. Or I could post a note on the Gucci forum.

You have a point about it being a bit oversized when worn crossbodied. So here is a pic of it worn shoulder-strap. Any better, do you think? It's comfy both ways it doesn't slide off my shoulder. Oh, and the strap is detachable, so I could turn it around so that the buckle is in the front as a design element. But then again, that might be too much yes? No?

BTW, I *really* appreciate your honesty since you & I are the same size, you can relate to my "issues" with large bags! And this one actually isn't *totally* huge it's 13.5" across! But of course it LOOKS large, because of MY size! 

I do kinda like it with the MJ squiggle scarf


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I really love the feel of the bamboo handles they feel smooth (not bumpy, for some reason, isn't that interesting?) and also organic. They are very nicely polished. I'm a little worried that they may darken over time, from the natural oils in my hand. I ALWAYS (and I do mean always ) put FHO on my satchel bag handles, which keeps them clean and keeps the color fresh. So I might write to Barbara at LMB and ask her. Or I could post a note on the Gucci forum.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point about it being a bit oversized when worn crossbodied. So here is a pic of it worn shoulder-strap. Any better, do you think? It's comfy both ways it doesn't slide off my shoulder. Oh, and the strap is detachable, so I could turn it around so that the buckle is in the front as a design element. But then again, that might be too much yes? No?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I *really* appreciate your honesty since you & I are the same size, you can relate to my "issues" with large bags! And this one actually isn't *totally* huge it's 13.5" across! But of course it LOOKS large, because of MY size!
> 
> 
> 
> I do kinda like it with the MJ squiggle scarf




Always honest! I like on the shoulder better! I can't wear big structured bags crossbody either, and we certainly can't reach talk cabinets but being short has some advantages! It's a lovely color, I think you will get a lot of use out if it! Certainly can fit your iPad and everything else you need!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Always honest!* I like on the shoulder better!* I can't wear big structured bags crossbody either, and we certainly can't reach talk cabinets but *being short has some advantages*! It's a lovely color, I think you will get a lot of use out if it! Certainly can fit your iPad and everything else you need!



Now that I've tried it that way, so do I! Plus, I discovered that I could shorten the strap about 2 inches, and it looks even better.

So now it's officially a shoulder strap bag OR a satchel bag, and not a cross body (unless I have an armload of groceries or something), and I'm moving closer & closer toward keeping it. I'm up from 90% to 95%. Neal has been at 100% from the minute I put it on yesterday! 

As for being short, I actually like it and when I can't reach something in the grocery store, I ask a cute tall guy to get it for me!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Now that I've tried it that way, so do I! Plus, I discovered that I could shorten the strap about 2 inches, and it looks even better.
> 
> 
> 
> So now it's officially a shoulder strap bag OR a satchel bag, and not a cross body (unless I have an armload of groceries or something), and I'm moving closer & closer toward keeping it. I'm up from 90% to 95%. Neal has been at 100% from the minute I put it on yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> As for being short, I actually like it and when I can't reach something in the grocery store, I ask a cute tall guy to get it for me!




Haha point made about the cute boys to help at the grocery store! I also like that I don't have to have a guy be 6"3 to wear heels. My friends are always complaining about wearing heels and being too tall, nope never an issue here.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Haha point made about the cute boys to help at the grocery store! I also like that I don't have to have a guy be 6"3 to wear heels. My friends are always complaining about wearing heels and being too tall, nope never an issue here.



And there's another advantage. You don't know about it yet, but you will when you move from your 20s to your 30s (and beyooooooond ). *nascar* and others will confirm this. Petite girls typically look younger for longer. I actually got carded in a liquor store when I was 46 it's true! Now, I WAS wearing super large sunnies, and my hair was longish & pulled back in a ponytail, and my skirt was kind of short, but still. The woman at the cash register about *flipped* when she saw my birth year!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> And there's another advantage. You don't know about it yet, but you will when you move from your 20s to your 30s (and beyooooooond ). *nascar* and others will confirm this. Petite girls typically look younger for longer. I actually got carded in a liquor store when I was 46 it's true! Now, I WAS wearing super large sunnies, and my hair was longish & pulled back in a ponytail, and my skirt was kind of short, but still. The woman at the cash register about *flipped* when she saw my birth year!




My mom always reminds me that! At Nordstrom the other day the sales lady asked me if my parents would be coming to pay for the Burberry boots.. I said umm sorry what? She said oh I just assumed that your parents were coming, I wouldn't have bought burberry rainboots at your age. I said um... How old do you think I am? She said oh 16? 18? I said ummmm... Thanks but yeah your a decade off!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> My mom always reminds me that! At Nordstrom the other day the sales lady asked me if my parents would be coming to pay for the Burberry boots.. I said umm sorry what? She said oh I just assumed that your parents were coming, I wouldn't have bought burberry rainboots at your age. I said um... How old do you think I am? She said oh 16? 18? *I said ummmm... Thanks but yeah your a decade off!*



I know, right? That used to happen to me *all the time*. Sometimes it's fun, sometimes it's funny, and sometimes it's %&##@* annoying!


----------



## ElainePG

I did it! I cut the tags off the Gucci bag and now I own a bag that costs as much as I paid for my first car! 

I got a lot of feedback from a lot of friends, all of which pointed toward me *not* carrying it crossbody (and, in fact, I'm going to rethink crossbody for *all* of my bags that are bigger than 10" across.) I also studied the strap more carefully, and discovered 3 more holes so I shortened the strap, and I think it looks a *lot* better as a shoulder bag now. And also good as a plain satchel the bamboo feels *wonderful* in my hands!

Note the shoes: *MBMJ* Tuxedo Ballerina Flats. Very comfy!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Oh, goody I was wondering if anyone I knew would buy the taxi flats! I do hope that one of the pairs fits you.
> 
> I considered them, but then decided against because (other than an all-black outfit) I don't wear any colors that would match. But they are *mighty* cute! Do you do a lot of walking in D.C.? Are you worried that someone will try to "hail" you while you're wearing them?



I do walk around DC a bunch, but I bet these won't be comfy enough to wander around in, so they will probably be strictly work day shoes if I decide to keep them (first they have to come!).

I really like the gucci tote and I actually like it cross-bodied, too.  It looks really nice on you!  Perfect size! (and I'm tiny, too, just over 5 feet tall, so I sympathize on the struggles of large totes)


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> I did it! I cut the tags off the Gucci bag and now I own a bag that costs as much as I paid for my first car!
> 
> I got a lot of feedback from a lot of friends, all of which pointed toward me *not* carrying it crossbody (and, in fact, I'm going to rethink crossbody for *all* of my bags that are bigger than 10" across.) I also studied the strap more carefully, and discovered 3 more holes so I shortened the strap, and I think it looks a *lot* better as a shoulder bag now. And also good as a plain satchel the bamboo feels *wonderful* in my hands!
> 
> Note the shoes: *MBMJ* Tuxedo Ballerina Flats. Very comfy!



You look fab


----------



## eaw1

Hope you don't mind me jumping in here...I just want to share my old school finds with people who might appreciate the fabulousness.  I found these over the last few months. 

I sold a Stella and an old MbMJ to fund ALL of these crazy ebay bargains.

From the Tere line from '03 (these join my cream Lola), I got a black Tessa, teal Lola and a rose red Lola pouchette.  The priciest was the Tessa, at 40. 
The emerald green wonder bag was 39, and the sap green multi pocket?  24.99. And it was new (the seller had no idea what she was selling).
Oh--and not in the picture is my sap green zip clutch.

There's just something so great about older MJs.


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> You look fab



Thank you! I'm carrying it again today somehow, I just don't want to put it down! 



Eru said:


> I do walk around DC a bunch, but I bet these won't be comfy enough to wander around in, so they will probably be strictly work day shoes if I decide to keep them (first they have to come!).
> 
> I really like the gucci tote and *I actually like it cross-bodied, too*.  It looks really nice on you!  Perfect size! (and I'm tiny, too, just over 5 feet tall, so I sympathize on the struggles of large totes)



Really? I've been starting to feel self-conscious about wearing my larger (12" across and more) cross-bodied, now that I've studied the pictures of myself with the Gucci. I'm thinking I look like a (small) soldier heading off to do battle. Or maybe a Hobbit. And, trust me, I don't have any height "issues" I *love* being petite! But I always try to dress in keeping with my size scaled-down prints (on the rare occasion when I wear a print, that is!), close-fitted jackets instead of oversized _schmattes_, slim pants you know the drill.

Thank you for the vote of confidence. Certainly when we go into San Fran, I'll be wearing whatever bag I carry as a cross body for safety reasons. So now I won't be self-conscious about it!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Really? I've been starting to feel self-conscious about wearing my larger (12" across and more) cross-bodied, now that I've studied the pictures of myself with the Gucci. I'm thinking I look like a (small) soldier heading off to do battle. Or maybe a Hobbit. And, trust me, I don't have any height "issues" I *love* being petite! But I always try to dress in keeping with my size scaled-down prints (on the rare occasion when I wear a print, that is!), close-fitted jackets instead of oversized _schmattes_, slim pants you know the drill.
> 
> Thank you for the vote of confidence. Certainly when we go into San Fran, I'll be wearing whatever bag I carry as a cross body for safety reasons. So now I won't be self-conscious about it!



I like being petite too, but I do agree that large bags worn cross body can overwhelm.  But I really don't think that's the case here!  I just re-stared at the cross body pics and I think it looks really nice carried that way.  Probably if it hit lower on your hip, it would look too big, but that's not the case!  I think you can wear it all three ways and it'll look good.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I like being petite too, but I do agree that large bags worn cross body can overwhelm.  But I really don't think that's the case here!  I just re-stared at the cross body pics and I think it looks really nice carried that way.  Probably if it hit lower on your hip, it would look too big, but that's not the case!  I think you can wear it all three ways and it'll look good.


Thank you for the vote of confidence, *Eru*. It's interesting Neal said exactly the same thing! 

Well, actually, he said: "I'm not a girl, so there's probably something subtle I'm not seeing. To my eye, it looks perfectly fine as a crossbody. But hey what do *I* know? I'm a *guy*!"


----------



## Eru

Well, I am distinctly not a guy, and it still gets my stamp of approval,


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Well, I am distinctly not a guy, and it still gets my stamp of approval,


----------



## Eru

Oh man,   I just found out that I get to go to Indonesia for work!!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Oh man,   I just found out that I get to go to Indonesia for work!!


Is this a "yay" or a "boo"? And what will you be doing there?

And can you wear your new ksny Taxi Flats while you're doing it?????


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Is this a "yay" or a "boo"? And what will you be doing there?
> 
> And can you wear your new ksny Taxi Flats while you're doing it?????



It's a yay!  I love to travel.  I'm going to be overseeing a workshop we are running (that won't be in English so my job will be largely to smile and do nothing) and then to attend another (that I hope will be in English).

Haha, probably Indonesia is no place for designer leather goods.  Maybe I need something nylon...


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> *It's a yay!  I love to travel.*  I'm going to be overseeing a workshop we are running (that won't be in English so my job will be largely to smile and do nothing) and then to attend another (that I hope will be in English).
> 
> Haha, probably Indonesia is no place for designer leather goods.  Maybe I need something nylon...


In that case, a resounding *mazel tov* to you! It sounds as though it's not a lengthy assignment maybe a couple of weeks?

Nylon sounds good I just looked up Jakarta weather, and it's 84% humidity, and rain nearly every day. Oh, and temps up to 90. So nylon, but *lightweight* nylon. Or thin cotton, and nylon on top.

But why am I telling *you* this? You're a world traveller! 

What are the workshops about? Ecology? Biology? Fish????


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> In that case, a resounding *mazel tov* to you! It sounds as though it's not a lengthy assignment maybe a couple of weeks?
> 
> Nylon sounds good I just looked up Jakarta weather, and it's 84% humidity, and rain nearly every day. Oh, and temps up to 90. So nylon, but *lightweight* nylon. Or thin cotton, and nylon on top.
> 
> But why am I telling *you* this? You're a world traveller!
> 
> What are the workshops about? Ecology? Biology? Fish????



It's actually only a few days of work, but no way am I flying half way across the world and not spending some extra time to be a tourist!

This is probably the one time I will wish I had a longchamp bag.  It would probably be perfect.  I need to strike some balance between professional and tote bag, haha.

These workshops are on Indonesian deforestation and palm oil.  I'm not 100% sure what the one we're hosting is on because it's not in English and I'm just sort of a token representative of our team.  Hopefully once they are over, I can go check out some rainforest, though!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> It's actually only a few days of work, but no way am I flying half way across the world and not spending some extra time to be a tourist!
> 
> *This is probably the one time I will wish I had a longchamp bag*.  It would probably be perfect.  I need to strike some balance between professional and tote bag, haha.
> 
> These workshops are on Indonesian deforestation and palm oil.  I'm not 100% sure what the one we're hosting is on because it's not in English and I'm just sort of a token representative of our team.  Hopefully once they are over, I can go check out some rainforest, though!



How about this? It's less $$$ than the Longchamp, and it even has critters on it! You could tell your team that it's the rarely-sighted, seriously-endangered, terribly shy Green Indonesian Hedgehog

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...700?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ea563d2c


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Haha you know me well,  *I just bought the taxi flats* in two different sizes in hopes one will fit well, plus I re-bought the carson because it was only $125 before tax (I'll return it with the receipt from more expensive one I already bought...sneaky sneaky but I bought it less than two weeks ago and then they majorly dropped the price!).  I'm not optimistic that the taxi flats will fit well because I have wide feet (which gets everyone because I'm pretty petite and small, but SORRY MY FEET ARE HUGE).  But they are just too cute not to at least try.  If you haven't seen them yet, check them out.


I just bought something that will match your taxi flats! The first yellow item I have ever owned in my *entire life*!! (I can't quite believe that I splurged out like this, especially in this color. But I kept seeing it against all my black clothes, and well)

I had to get it at Barney's, because the Baleciaga site only had it with gold hardware, which looked strange to me. This color is called "curry" and the hardware is silver. It's kind of hard to see in the small picture, but it shows up well on their site.


----------



## Xelyar

Hi everyone, I'm in a bit of a dilemma right now.
I've been searching for a lighter colored bag for everyday use and decided on the MBMJ Baby Aidan. I looked for a while for deals and found that Nordstrom had the Cement color on sale for $240 so I happily purchased it. And then the next day the sale went to less than $200! I could scarcely believe it but I asked for a price adjustment and the SA did so. The following morning I got an email saying that my order was cancelled. Maybe some of you may know this but apparently Nordstrom was having website issues and the site displayed items that they didn't even have in their inventory. I was seriously so disappointed (and still am!)  . I don't know whether to buy the bag or not anymore. There aren't many cements left out there but I see some in warm zinc around the market for about $350. I'm a broke college student so that's a bit of an issue for me; I still want the bag but since I "bought" it for such a discounted price before, it'll be a bit difficult for me to buy it at a higher price. What do you all think? Should I still get it?


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> How about this? It's less $$$ than the Longchamp, and it even has critters on it! You could tell your team that it's the rarely-sighted, seriously-endangered, terribly shy Green Indonesian Hedgehog
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...700?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19ea563d2c



Haha I love that plan,   I know people swear by them, but the nylon Longchamp bags just seem way too expensive for what they are.



ElainePG said:


> I just bought something that will match your taxi flats! The first yellow item I have ever owned in my *entire life*!! (I can't quite believe that I splurged out like this, especially in this color. But I kept seeing it against all my black clothes, and well)
> 
> I had to get it at Barney's, because the Baleciaga site only had it with gold hardware, which looked strange to me. This color is called "curry" and the hardware is silver. It's kind of hard to see in the small picture, but it shows up well on their site.



Oh, I really like it!  It will pop so well against black!  And I agree that gold hardware would be weird and the silver is way better.  It's the perfect pop of color, .


----------



## Eru

Xelyar said:


> Hi everyone, I'm in a bit of a dilemma right now.
> I've been searching for a lighter colored bag for everyday use and decided on the MBMJ Baby Aidan. I looked for a while for deals and found that Nordstrom had the Cement color on sale for $240 so I happily purchased it. And then the next day the sale went to less than $200! I could scarcely believe it but I asked for a price adjustment and the SA did so. The following morning I got an email saying that my order was cancelled. Maybe some of you may know this but apparently Nordstrom was having website issues and the site displayed items that they didn't even have in their inventory. I was seriously so disappointed (and still am!)  . I don't know whether to buy the bag or not anymore. There aren't many cements left out there but I see some in warm zinc around the market for about $350. I'm a broke college student so that's a bit of an issue for me; I still want the bag but since I "bought" it for such a discounted price before, it'll be a bit difficult for me to buy it at a higher price. What do you all think? Should I still get it?


Hmmm, that is annoying.  Is there a nordstrom near you?  Often things that were on sale and sold out online pop up on their sales tables in store--I've gotten a couple nice bags that way.


----------



## AuntJulie

Anyone know where I can get a Hillier in brown?  Asking for a friend, so I don't know much about MJ.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Haha I love that plan,  * I know people swear by them, but the nylon Longchamp bags just seem way too expensive for what they are.*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I really like it!  It will pop so well against black!  And I agree that gold hardware would be weird and the silver is way better.  It's the perfect pop of color, .



I had planned to buy one when I made my big trip to Nordstrom in February in fact, the SA was holding one for me! But when I saw it, and compared it to my very nice canvas tote that I got from contributing to something (NPR, or PBS, or something like that) it didn't hold as much, and it tapered down, so everything sort of slid down in a little heap at the bottom. So I passed and spent the $145 on something else!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I had planned to buy one when I made my big trip to Nordstrom in February in fact, the SA was holding one for me! But when I saw it, and compared it to my very nice canvas tote that I got from contributing to something (NPR, or PBS, or something like that) it didn't hold as much, and it tapered down, so everything sort of slid down in a little heap at the bottom. So I passed and spent the $145 on something else!



I totally agree.  And I often see the Longchamps with frayed holes in the corners.  They should be more durable for their price.  I like the idea of a rain friendly, lightweight bag, but they are just so expensive for what they are.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I totally agree.  *And I often see the Longchamps with frayed holes in the corners*.  They should be more durable for their price.  I like the idea of a rain friendly, lightweight bag, but they are just so expensive for what they are.



Really? Didn't know about that little "feature"! I know that *NikkNak* schlepps her Longchamp all over her city, stuffed to the gills with papers & whatnot (the bag, silly, not Nikk!  ) and I think hers has held up. But maybe not. 

Nikk? Are you out there? Longchamp report, _s'il vous plait_?


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Really? Didn't know about that little "feature"! I know that *NikkNak* schlepps her Longchamp all over her city, stuffed to the gills with papers & whatnot (the bag, silly, not Nikk!  ) and I think hers has held up. But maybe not.
> 
> Nikk? Are you out there? Longchamp report, _s'il vous plait_?



I bet purseblog members are nicer to their bags than people on the street.  I creep on them on the metro all the time and it seems like the ones that don't look brand new have holes.


----------



## ElainePG

AuntJulie said:


> Anyone know where I can get a *Hillier in brown*?  Asking for a friend, so I don't know much about MJ.



I just found this one on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-BY-MAR...200?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27e20f3db8

I'm not an expert on Hilliers, so you'd need to get it authenticated on tPF, and I don't know if it's a good price. But I did see some others on eBay, so you might want to check.

Hope this helps!


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Haha I love that plan,   I know people swear by them, but the nylon Longchamp bags just seem way too expensive for what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I really like it!  It will pop so well against black!  And I agree that gold hardware would be weird and the silver is way better.  It's the perfect pop of color, .




I love my longchamp but I waited till saks friends and family last year to buy it. I use it for travel and rain. It folds up. It's not my normal style but whatever works!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Really? Didn't know about that little "feature"! I know that *NikkNak* schlepps her Longchamp all over her city, stuffed to the gills with papers & whatnot (the bag, silly, not Nikk!  ) and I think hers has held up. But maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> Nikk? Are you out there? Longchamp report, _s'il vous plait_?




Oh boy no I don't have frayed holes!! I lug my with my laptop, papers, books etc. I use it as my carry on for airplanes and my school tote. It's also phenomenal in the rain storms! Mine has held up incredibly well and if you can score it for a sale.. Get it!


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh boy no I don't have frayed holes!! I lug my with my laptop, papers, books etc. I use it as my carry on for airplanes and my school tote. It's also phenomenal in the rain storms! Mine has held up incredibly well and if you can score it for a sale.. Get it!




Ditto on all of this. I'm a Longchamp freak...love how lightweight and carefree they are. They can lug around a ton. My large one that I've had the longest has gotten the most abuse over the past five years and while I have a tiny spot of wear on one corner, definitely no holes (and Longchamp would even fix the corners if you were to get holes). I adore and swear by my Longchamps - nylon and leather.  Great bags.


----------



## Tuuli35

eehlers said:


> Ditto on all of this. I'm a Longchamp freak...love how lightweight and carefree they are. They can lug around a ton. My large one that I've had the longest has gotten the most abuse over the past five years and while I have a tiny spot of wear on one corner, definitely no holes (and Longchamp would even fix the corners if you were to get holes). I adore and swear by my Longchamps - nylon and leather.  Great bags.


I agree, Longchamps are the best! I have noticed that whenever I cant decide for a bag, I grab my small black Longchamp and it fits!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I agree, Longchamps are the best! I have noticed that whenever I cant decide for a bag, I *grab my small black Longchamp* and it fits!



Which one is it, *Tuuli*? The nylon one with leather handles? Or a leather one?


----------



## ElainePG

eaw1 said:


> Hope you don't mind me jumping in here...I just want to share my old school finds with people who might appreciate the fabulousness.  I found these over the last few months.
> 
> I sold a Stella and an old MbMJ to fund ALL of these crazy ebay bargains.
> 
> From the Tere line from '03 (these join my cream Lola), I got a black Tessa, teal Lola and a rose red Lola pouchette.  The priciest was the Tessa, at 40.
> The emerald green wonder bag was 39, and the sap green multi pocket?  24.99. And it was new (the seller had no idea what she was selling).
> Oh--and not in the picture is my sap green zip clutch.
> 
> There's just something so great about older MJs.


Hello, *eaw1* I just realized that none of us had replied to your amazing collection of "oldies but goodies," and *what* a collection it is! I think I love the emerald green one best, especially the way the handles are attached with the silver rings leading down to those "arrow" thingies on the sides.

You really did some terrific bargain-hunting congratulations! I don't know a thing about the old Marc Jacobs bags, so I'd never dare to buy on eBay (I wouldn't know a fake from the real thing, so I always rely on our wonderful authenticators  ) but you clearly know your stuff!

It's been a few days since you posted which one(s) have you carried? And did you have to re-condition any of them? Because they look in great shape from here!


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Ditto on all of this. I'm a Longchamp freak...love how lightweight and carefree they are. They can lug around a ton. My large one that I've had the longest has gotten the most abuse over the past five years and while I have a tiny spot of wear on one corner, definitely no holes (and Longchamp would even fix the corners if you were to get holes). I adore and swear by my Longchamps - nylon and leather.  Great bags.




Yup my large one gets a ton of use. I think when someone sees holes it's not a real longchamp.


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Which one is it, *Tuuli*? The nylon one with leather handles? Or a leather one?


I have small nylon with leather handles one.
It might be mini by Nordstrom, looks like this: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_3_B, can't go and measure mine right now.


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I have small nylon with leather handles one.
> It might be mini by Nordstrom, looks like this: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_3_B, can't go and measure mine right now.


Oh, that's a really cute bag! I wasn't looking at that size when I went to Nordy's I was looking at more like a "tote" size, and decided that what I already owned suited my needs just fine. But this size would be super cute as a knockabout purse, lightweight and easy, especially on rainy days.

I like the red one. Naturally! 

Thanks for the link, *Tuuli*!


----------



## Esquared72

Tuuli35 said:


> I have small nylon with leather handles one.
> It might be mini by Nordstrom, looks like this: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_3_B, can't go and measure mine right now.




I have this one in Camel and love it. It's small but can fit a lot more than it looks like because it's pretty deep front to back. Great weekend bag. 

I'm carrying my medium with short handles today in Navy. Talk about fitting a ton!


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> I have this one in Camel and love it. It's small but can fit a lot more than it looks like because it's pretty deep front to back. Great weekend bag.
> 
> I'm carrying my medium with short handles today in Navy. Talk about fitting a ton!




It's raining and pouring and I have to carrying around my laptop and a few binders.. So I'm carrying my large Eeeek talk about fitting a ton!


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's a really cute bag! I wasn't looking at that size when I went to Nordy's I was looking at more like a "tote" size, and decided that what I already owned suited my needs just fine. But this size would be super cute as a knockabout purse, lightweight and easy, especially on rainy days.
> 
> I like the red one. Naturally!
> 
> Thanks for the link, *Tuuli*!


I am sure it would look perfect in red 



eehlers said:


> I have this one in Camel and love it. It's small but can fit a lot more than it looks like because it's pretty deep front to back. Great weekend bag.
> 
> I'm carrying my medium with short handles today in Navy. Talk about fitting a ton!


Love your navy bag! The combination of brown and navy is so pretty!


----------



## Eru

Huh, I wonder what the heck people in DC are doing to their Longchamps to ruin them.  And DC is definitely a crowd who'd have real ones (and I know my friend's with holes is real).

On a different note, Elaine, I got the taxi flats.  I ordered them in two sizes because my feet are wide, but the half size up was way too big.  The size 8s fit but the knuckles on my feet (or whatever they're called, haha) are just way too wide for these shoes (why do I have such wide foot knuckles?!? gahhhh) and they are not comfortable,   I brought them into work today and I'm going to wear them with nylons around the office to see just how bad they are.  Normally if a shoe isn't comfy, I get rid of it immediately, but these are just so cute that I'd be willing to suffer a bit for them.  But they're pretty bad, lol.


----------



## Eru

ow ow ow but soooo cute.

(sorry for the crappy cell pic)


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> ow ow ow but soooo cute.
> 
> (sorry for the crappy cell pic)


These are adorable!


----------



## Eru

Tuuli35 said:


> These are adorable!



Have you seen the sides?  They are even cuter!!





eta: dear god, why is linking or uploading images so @$#* hard on this blog?


----------



## TokyoBound

Eru said:


> ow ow ow but soooo cute.
> 
> (sorry for the crappy cell pic)



Those are soooo cute!!!


----------



## TokyoBound

Okay, so the single I ordered from Yoox is going back because it is just to small for me.  I think it is the large size and I thought I was ordering the XL.

Also, I took the plunge, and I ordered the regular size of this bag in bottle green:


At first it didn't look too special to me online, but then I saw pictures of it in the boutique, and I fell in love!


----------



## NikkNak728

For those looking for a longchamp there's one for 57 on clearance at Bloomingdales!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Have you seen the sides?  They are even cuter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: dear god, why is linking or uploading images so @$#* hard on this blog?


OMG&#8230; I hadn't seen the sides! You're right&#8230; too cute for words! Did they still hurt by the end of the day?

I'm thinking it's the pointy toes that make them ouchy&#8230; my feet are small (anywhere between 5.5 & 6.5) and not particularly wide, *except* right at the place where my toes begin. (I don't know the technical name for that place&#8230; any podiatrists on this thread?) Anyway, the result is, I can't wear pointy-toed shoes. I cheered when they went out of style, and I'm having trouble now that they're back *in* style!

But maybe they loosened up for you, and you can keep them&#8230; at least for wearing maybe 1/2 day at a time.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> For those looking for a longchamp there's one for 57 on clearance at Bloomingdales!


Thanx for the heads-up I rushed right over!

Why is it always colors like "blah beige" that go on sale??? 

You *really* lucked out with your on-sale black one last year!


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> Okay, so the single I ordered from Yoox is going back because it is just to small for me.  I think it is the large size and I thought I was ordering the XL.
> 
> Also, I took the plunge, and I ordered the regular size of this bag in bottle green:
> 
> 
> At first it didn't look too special to me online, but then I saw pictures of it in the boutique, and I fell in love!



Wow, tokyo that's an *amazing* bag! Will you post model pix when it arrives?

You're right, the "large" single isn't very large at all! (It's like "jumbo shrimp, right?  ) I discovered that, fortunately, *before* I placed a Bonanza order I looked up the measurements and thought "That is *never* gonna work!" I ended up buying the Baroque Single XL in Cognac, and I'm very happy with it. (Got it at a good price, too.) 

One of the few problems I've found with Yoox, besides their super slow shipping time to the U.S., is that they don't provide very much info about their products. You really have to know the product line very well, and even if you do, it's easy to get the wrong thing (like, the Large and the XL look identical, and they don't give the correct name in the description they just say something like "Marc Jacobs Quilted Bag" *not* very helpful!)


----------



## ElainePG

A big box arrived from Sephora yesterday always so much fun! Among other "goodies," two *Marc Jacobs* products:

1. A second lipstick in a shade I already have and adore: "Seduce Me." This one is for my handbag.

2. Another Highliner Gel Eye Crayon (my second), this one in the color Ro(Cocoa). And I just went back to the Sephora site to be sure I had the color name right and MJ have added a *ton* of new eyeliner colors all with absolutely hysterical names! Happy dance!


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> Have you seen the sides?  They are even cuter!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eta: dear god, why is linking or uploading images so @$#* hard on this blog?


OMG, you are right, they are even cuter!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Thanx for the heads-up I rushed right over!
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it always colors like "blah beige" that go on sale???
> 
> 
> 
> You *really* lucked out with your on-sale black one last year!




I'll give you a heads up during the saks friends and family but you can get them 25% off then (any color) and that's when I got my black one


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I'll give you a heads up during the saks friends and family but you can get them 25% off then (any color) and that's when I got my black one


Great! Thanks!!! I like red, and I also like the color they cal "Bilberry."

What the heck is a bilberry?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Great! Thanks!!! I like red, and I also like the color they cal "Bilberry."
> 
> What the heck is a bilberry?




It's a berry with... Bills? Hmmm.. Nope I give up I have no idea. I just ordered shoes (like um.. 3 pairs) and clothes. Guess selling a bag didn't put my bag fund any higher..


----------



## Esquared72

Given we've shared info on flats...here's a pair I just bought. The Sam Edelman Felicia in Navy. It's so hard to find navy flats and these are really comfy right out of the box. I'm usually an 8, sometimes an 8.5 and the 8.5 is a great fit. This is my first day wearing them, so I'll let you know if they stay comfortable.


----------



## Tuuli35

eehlers said:


> Given we've shared info on flats...here's a pair I just bought. The Sam Edelman Felicia in Navy. It's so hard to find navy flats and these are really comfy right out of the box. I'm usually an 8, sometimes an 8.5 and the 8.5 is a great fit. This is my first day wearing them, so I'll let you know if they stay comfortable.


These are very pretty! 

Btw, Zappos has KS taxi flats in many sizes available: http://couture.zappos.com/kate-spade-new-york-go-13-taxi-yellow-patent-black-white-patent


----------



## Eru

Glad you guys approve of my taxi flats,   A co-worker was making fun of them all day but I can only assume she was jealous, 







^ Those make me think of Nas, haha.



ElainePG said:


> OMG I hadn't seen the sides! You're right too cute for words! Did they still hurt by the end of the day?
> 
> I'm thinking it's the pointy toes that make them ouchy my feet are small (anywhere between 5.5 & 6.5) and not particularly wide, *except* right at the place where my toes begin. (I don't know the technical name for that place any podiatrists on this thread?) Anyway, the result is, I can't wear pointy-toed shoes. I cheered when they went out of style, and I'm having trouble now that they're back *in* style!
> 
> But maybe they loosened up for you, and you can keep them at least for wearing maybe 1/2 day at a time.


They still hurt, haha.  But I love staring at them...

And I agree--I'm sure it's the stupid point.  And that's where my feet are wide too (I was calling it the foot knuckle, which is definitely not the correct term, haha).  I think I'm going to keep them, though, even if they are stupidly hurtful.



TokyoBound said:


> Okay, so the single I ordered from Yoox is going back because it is just to small for me.  I think it is the large size and I thought I was ordering the XL.
> 
> Also, I took the plunge, and I ordered the regular size of this bag in bottle green:
> 
> 
> At first it didn't look too special to me online, but then I saw pictures of it in the boutique, and I fell in love!



Oooooooooooooooh!  You must show us pics when it arrives!!




eehlers said:


> Given we've shared info on flats...here's a pair I just bought. The Sam Edelman Felicia in Navy. It's so hard to find navy flats and these are really comfy right out of the box. I'm usually an 8, sometimes an 8.5 and the 8.5 is a great fit. This is my first day wearing them, so I'll let you know if they stay comfortable.



They look like they should be comfy!  Definitely report back,


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Great! Thanks!!! I like red, and I also like the color they cal "Bilberry."
> 
> What the heck is a bilberry?


It is similar to blueberry http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilberry


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> It is similar to *blueberry* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilberry


Thank you now I can file it away and stop wondering!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Given we've shared info on flats...here's a pair I just bought. The Sam Edelman Felicia in Navy. It's so hard to find navy flats and these are really comfy right out of the box. I'm usually an 8, sometimes an 8.5 and the 8.5 is a great fit. This is my first day wearing them, so I'll let you know if they stay comfortable.


They look really pretty! One of these days I need to try on a pair of Sam Edelmans I've heard so many good things about them.

Today I'm heading over to my local Cole Haan to try on the Air Monica ballet flats (if they have them in my size). http://www.colehaan.com/air-monica-...tent#cgid=womens_shoes_balletswedges&start=29
They are having their 30% FF sale. I can order them on line, but I don't know my size, plus I'd have to pay for shipping. So as soon as it's 10AM here I can call and ask. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> They look really pretty! One of these days I need to try on a pair of Sam Edelmans I've heard so many good things about them.
> 
> Today I'm heading over to my local Cole Haan to try on the Air Monica ballet flats (if they have them in my size). http://www.colehaan.com/air-monica-...tent#cgid=womens_shoes_balletswedges&start=29
> They are having their 30% FF sale. I can order them on line, but I don't know my size, plus I'd have to pay for shipping. So as soon as it's 10AM here I can call and ask. Fingers crossed!



Oooh, they are pretty.  Hope they are comfy, too.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Given we've shared info on flats...here's a pair I just bought. The Sam Edelman Felicia in Navy. It's so hard to find navy flats and these are really comfy right out of the box. I'm usually an 8, sometimes an 8.5 and the 8.5 is a great fit. This is my first day wearing them, so I'll let you know if they stay comfortable.




I have these.. In four colors haha! It's so hard for me to find easy flats. I also have multiple cole haan manhattan flats.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I have these.. In four colors haha! It's so hard for me to find easy flats. I also have multiple cole haan manhattan flats.


I just spoke to the SA at my local Cole Haan and she has the Manhattan flats in my size. She's thinking I need to go down half a size, so she's recommending a 5.5 instead of a 6. At any rate, she has (in at least 1 color) a 5.5, a 6, and a 6.5. 

I'm gonna head over there in about an hour. I'll let you know what happens. I'm tempted by the black, obviously, but I also kind of like the color they're calling "Sandstone," that I would just call "Nude." 

I don't own any nude shoes. What does one wear them with? Do they go with a black outfit? Or am I being silly?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I don't own any nude shoes. What does one wear them with? Do they go with a black outfit? Or am I being silly? [/QUOTE]

Nude flats go with anything and everything!  Just watch out for color transfer from dark jeans... I learned the hard way with my Cole Haan "Air Bacara" Ballet flats...


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I just spoke to the SA at my local Cole Haan and she has the Manhattan flats in my size. She's thinking I need to go down half a size, so she's recommending a 5.5 instead of a 6. At any rate, she has (in at least 1 color) a 5.5, a 6, and a 6.5.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna head over there in about an hour. I'll let you know what happens. I'm tempted by the black, obviously, but I also kind of like the color they're calling "Sandstone," that I would just call "Nude."
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own any nude shoes. What does one wear them with? Do they go with a black outfit? Or am I being silly?



I wear true to size in them 7.5 wide. 
I actually own them in the nude! I wear nude with any color in the spring summer and some of the fall. It matches with everything and makes  your legs look longer! I am wearing the black today! ATTACH]2575913[/ATTACH]


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I don't own any nude shoes. What does one wear them with? Do they go with a black outfit? Or am I being silly?
> 
> Nude flats go with anything and everything!  Just watch out for color transfer from dark jeans... I learned the hard way with my Cole Haan "Air Bacara" Ballet flats...


Thanks, *iluvbagsnshoes*! The SA at the Cole Haan store said the same thing (though she didn't mention color transfer that's a great tip). I ended up buying the nude ones in patent with the bow in the back, and I LOVE them! Right now I'm wearing them with black, and they look terrific.

I did end up needing a smaller size than I usually take; I usually wear a 6, but I needed a 5.5 in these. She also said they're going to stretch, so I'm hoping they don't stretch *too* much, but the 5 was just a wee bit too tight. I'll wear them inside the house for a few days, just to make sure.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I wear true to size in them 7.5 wide.
> I actually own them in the nude! I wear nude with any color in the spring summer and some of the fall. It matches with everything and makes  your legs look longer! I am wearing the black today! ATTACH]2575913[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2575919


Oh, they are SO cute! Now I'm wishing I got a pair in black, too!

Very cute tattoo, BTW. What is it? A stylized heart? Or is there more to it?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oh, they are SO cute! Now I'm wishing I got a pair in black, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute tattoo, BTW. What is it? A stylized heart? Or is there more to it?




Haha that's why I have four colors...&#128513; but I wouldn't worry about the nude patent because mine haven't had any transfer. My Sam edelman soft leather nude I have had some transfer but apple garde leather cleaner takes it right up. 

Thanks! It was "here's a drawing let's get it over quick since all my friends chickened out"! I was 18.. I drew out a silly little heart drawing after three friends chickened out while I sat waiting (for support) for 2 hours. I then got a heart behind my ear with my sorority sisters at 19 .. 
And then my name in a star when I was a bit inebriated at 20. I really wish I could laser the name off my neck but I do like my foot and under my ear is like a little surprise. No one would ever guess I've had 9 piercings and three tattoos, it always shocks people with my girlyness.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oh, they are SO cute! Now I'm wishing I got a pair in black, too!
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute tattoo, BTW. What is it? A stylized heart? Or is there more to it?




Oh and a better view


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Haha that's why I have four colors...&#128513; but I wouldn't worry about the nude patent because mine haven't had any transfer. My Sam edelman soft leather nude I have had some transfer but apple garde leather cleaner takes it right up.
> 
> Thanks! It was "here's a drawing let's get it over quick since all my friends chickened out"! I was 18.. I drew out a silly little heart drawing after three friends chickened out while I sat waiting (for support) for 2 hours. I then got a heart behind my ear with my sorority sisters at 19 ..
> And then my name in a star when I was a bit inebriated at 20. I really wish I could laser the name off my neck but I do like my foot and under my ear is like a little surprise. *No one would ever guess I've had 9 piercings and three tattoos, it always shocks people with my girlyness*.



The one behind your neck is *MAJOR*! Do you ever wear your hair up, or is it always hidden? I would think it gets a lot of attention, especially in the summer time!


----------



## Tuuli35

Another fun flats : http://www.6pm.com/sam-edelman-felicia-black-cow?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> The one behind your neck is *MAJOR*! Do you ever wear your hair up, or is it always hidden? I would think it gets a lot of attention, especially in the summer time!




 Haha it is the one I wish I could go back and not get! I do wear my hair up to the gym but generally I keep it down or half up. I spend so much time straightening or kardashian curling that it would be wasteful up!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> Another fun flats : http://www.6pm.com/sam-edelman-felicia-black-cow?


Those are cute! They kind of make me want to say "moooooo"! I also think these are pretty: http://www.6pm.com/sam-edelman-leighton-white?zlfid=192&ref=pd_sims_sdp_1


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Haha it is the one I wish I could go back and not get! I do wear my hair up to the gym but generally I keep it down or half up. I spend so much time straightening or *kardashian curling* that it would be wasteful up!



Kardashian curling?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Kardashian curling?




Haha yanno how their hair is blown out and then curled? I have wavy hair so I either straighten or blow out and kardashian curl &#128522;


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Haha yanno how their hair is blown out and then curled? I have wavy hair so I either straighten or blow out and kardashian curl &#128522;



Got it! Thank you for bringing me (kicking & screaming) into the new century. 

And does it take you *"11 Easy Steps???"* http://youqueen.com/beauty/hair/how-to-have-hair-like-kim-kardashian-in-11-easy-steps/


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Got it! Thank you for bringing me (kicking & screaming) into the new century.
> 
> 
> 
> And does it take you *"11 Easy Steps???"* http://youqueen.com/beauty/hair/how-to-have-hair-like-kim-kardashian-in-11-easy-steps/




Oh interesting! I do indeed color my hair but I have too much volume as it is so I don't use products to add more or leave in conditioner.. I also def don't blow dry my hair upside down. The rest of it is pretty accurate.. What I would do to have a personal hair and makeup stylist every morning..


----------



## emmajayne

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh interesting! I do indeed color my hair but I have too much volume as it is so I don't use products to add more or leave in conditioner.. I also def don't blow dry my hair upside down. The rest of it is pretty accurate.. What I would do to have a personal hair and makeup stylist every morning..



I am just catching up on threads here, Nik your tattoos are amazing!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh interesting! I do indeed color my hair but I have too much volume as it is so I don't use products to add more or leave in conditioner.. I also def don't blow dry my hair upside down. The rest of it is pretty accurate.. *What I would do to have a personal hair and makeup stylist every morning*..



I like doing my own makeup it relaxes me. And my hair is short, so it's easy. *My* fantasy is someone to go through my closet and lay out my outfit for the day. I guess like a lady's maid!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I like doing my own makeup it relaxes me. And my hair is short, so it's easy. *My* fantasy is someone to go through my closet and lay out my outfit for the day. I guess like a lady's maid!




Oh I have a plan- I love picking out the outfits so I'll do that and you can do my hair and makeup! Haha! I just want it to be flawless and me doing it does not so much make it... Oh but I did color it today.. I was a little shocked by not having black hair anymore so pardon the face..


----------



## NikkNak728

emmajayne said:


> I am just catching up on threads here, Nik your tattoos are amazing!!!!




Thanks!! I'm not sure I would get the big name one again if I could have a do over but I hardly remember it's there till someone points it out haha!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh I have a plan- I love picking out the outfits so I'll do that and you can do my hair and makeup! Haha! I just want it to be flawless and me doing it does not so much make it... Oh but *I did color it today*.. I was a little shocked by not having black hair anymore so pardon the face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578284


You look great! The color is terrific love the hilites. And those are Kardashian curls, I presume?


----------



## emmajayne

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh I have a plan- I love picking out the outfits so I'll do that and you can do my hair and makeup! Haha! I just want it to be flawless and me doing it does not so much make it... Oh but I did color it today.. I was a little shocked by not having black hair anymore so pardon the face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578284



Nik you're so pretty! Jealous of your hair big time!


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh I have a plan- I love picking out the outfits so I'll do that and you can do my hair and makeup! Haha! I just want it to be flawless and me doing it does not so much make it... Oh but I did color it today.. I was a little shocked by not having black hair anymore so pardon the face..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578284


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!
I love it!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> You look great! The color is terrific love the hilites. And those are Kardashian curls, I presume?




Haha thanks! Close but my volume usually deflats right after color and it's only three of four curls. I will probably add more tomorrow!


----------



## NikkNak728

emmajayne said:


> Nik you're so pretty! Jealous of your hair big time!




Thank you so much! It's always been a curse because of the texture but it's my prized joy!


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love it!




Thank you so much


----------



## ElainePG

Does anyone own the MBMJ Classic Groovee Satchel? It's on an *amazing* discount at Barney's warehouse on Clearance, plus another 30% off! I'm not supposed to be buying any new bags, but really they're practically *giving* this one away! Any thoughts?

http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/mar....html?index=12&cgid=clearance-whswaccessories


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Does anyone own the MBMJ Classic Groovee Satchel? It's on an *amazing* discount at Barney's warehouse on Clearance, plus another 30% off! I'm not supposed to be buying any new bags, but really they're practically *giving* this one away! Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.barneyswarehouse.com/mar....html?index=12&cgid=clearance-whswaccessories




I do! I have two Groovees - Dr. Q in Black and the Classic Q in Carob Brown. 

In all honesty, I think you'll find the regular Groovee way too big and unwieldy - I love them but they are an acquired taste...LOL (and I'm about 6 inches taller than you).  The Baby Groovee would be perfect for you - I have one in Wine and it's a great size - small but can still carry a lot.


----------



## ElainePG

Rockin' my Marc Jacobs 54 Mini today *plus* the Cole Haan Manhattans I bought last Friday on their 30% FF sale (*plus* the scarf I accidentally bought on sale at the store, too the one disadvantage of being in the store, instead of online!  )

It was good that I drove over to the store, though. I needed a half size smaller than I ever would have bought online (5.5). I've been wearing them around the house all weekend, and while they have maybe stretched a titch, they are for sure the right size for me. Oh, dear. I am soooo tempted to get them in black patent! But I bought that scarf, and I also bought Neal a belt on sale, plus I *really* can't justify yet another pair of black shoes

I wonder why they don't make this shoe in *red* patent leather? Wouldn't it be adorable?

And I wonder why I can't make myself smile for a selfie? The Hubster says I look like a school teacher. I kinda do, don't I!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Rockin' my Marc Jacobs 54 Mini today *plus* the Cole Haan Manhattans I bought last Friday on their 30% FF sale (*plus* the scarf I accidentally bought on sale at the store, too the one disadvantage of being in the store, instead of online!  )
> 
> 
> 
> It was good that I drove over to the store, though. I needed a half size smaller than I ever would have bought online (5.5). I've been wearing them around the house all weekend, and while they have maybe stretched a titch, they are for sure the right size for me. Oh, dear. I am soooo tempted to get them in black patent! But I bought that scarf, and I also bought Neal a belt on sale, plus I *really* can't justify yet another pair of black shoes
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why they don't make this shoe in *red* patent leather? Wouldn't it be adorable?
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder why I can't make myself smile for a selfie? The Hubster says I look like a school teacher. I kinda do, don't I!




They add different colors for spring and fall. This spring they added the denim and the weird yellow color but red is probably a fall color... Oh and I have the black patent and the regular manhattans without the regular black leather... You can never have too much black!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Rockin' my Marc Jacobs 54 Mini today *plus* the Cole Haan Manhattans I bought last Friday on their 30% FF sale (*plus* the scarf I accidentally bought on sale at the store, too the one disadvantage of being in the store, instead of online!  )
> 
> It was good that I drove over to the store, though. I needed a half size smaller than I ever would have bought online (5.5). I've been wearing them around the house all weekend, and while they have maybe stretched a titch, they are for sure the right size for me. Oh, dear. I am soooo tempted to get them in black patent! But I bought that scarf, and I also bought Neal a belt on sale, plus I *really* can't justify yet another pair of black shoes
> 
> I wonder why they don't make this shoe in *red* patent leather? Wouldn't it be adorable?
> 
> And I wonder why I can't make myself smile for a selfie? The Hubster says I look like a school teacher. I kinda do, don't I!



I love that bag--such a beautiful color!

And if you find a good pair of red flats (patent or otherwise, I suppose), let me know!  I have been looking for a pair and not found ones I like.


----------



## emmajayne

Hillier or little ukita???someone help


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> Rockin' my Marc Jacobs 54 Mini today *plus* the Cole Haan Manhattans I bought last Friday on their 30% FF sale (*plus* the scarf I accidentally bought on sale at the store, too the one disadvantage of being in the store, instead of online!  )
> 
> It was good that I drove over to the store, though. I needed a half size smaller than I ever would have bought online (5.5). I've been wearing them around the house all weekend, and while they have maybe stretched a titch, they are for sure the right size for me. Oh, dear. I am soooo tempted to get them in black patent! But I bought that scarf, and I also bought Neal a belt on sale, plus I *really* can't justify yet another pair of black shoes
> 
> I wonder why they don't make this shoe in *red* patent leather? Wouldn't it be adorable?
> 
> And I wonder why I can't make myself smile for a selfie? The Hubster says I look like a school teacher. I kinda do, don't I!



You look fab!! Love the bag!!


----------



## MissPrissyPoo

Hillier


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> *I love that bag--such a beautiful color!*
> 
> And if you find a good pair of red flats (patent or otherwise, I suppose), let me know!  I have been looking for a pair and not found ones I like.



Thanks, *Eru*! I always feel happy when I carry it. If I find some really RED red flats (not wine, not burgundy, not strawberry RED), I'll give you a shout-out!

And I have something else to show you it's a bag, but not a MJ bag. Remember when you created a cosmetics bag on line, and I got all excited and made some too? Here is what Neal & I created. We used one of my macro photographs on the front, and then he wrote a haiku for it, to put on the back. We ordered 10, and we're giving them away as gifts (no, we are NOT selling them! ) They're going fast, so I just ordered 10 more!

I also made myself an iPad sleeve for when I bring my iPad to the hospital for infusions (my iPad hard cover doesn't work with my headphones). I used one of my photographs of a lotus blossom, because of the symbolism, and he wrote a "healing" haiku for that one. 

Life is never boring around here retirement is great!


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> You look fab!! Love the bag!!



Thanks, *emmajayne*! It was my first really expensive bag purchase, and I've never been sorry I bought it I always feel so elegant every time I carry it! There's just *nothing* like the quality of a Marc Jacobs bag.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> *They add different colors for spring and fall*. This spring they added the denim and the weird yellow color but red is probably a fall color... Oh and I have the black patent and the regular manhattans without the regular black leather... You can never have too much black!



Oh, then that explains what the SA said to me when I was kvetching about the lack of red shoes. She said "wait until September." So maybe she knows something?

I still keep thinking about the black patent leather with the bows on the back. The sale goes for another 3 days. But, really, I have *so* many pairs of black shoes

I'd really rather save my $$$, especially if I knew that they would be coming out with red ones this fall. Maybe I'll call the SA and find out if she knows something.


----------



## Eru

emmajayne said:


> Hillier or little ukita???someone help



I prefer the lil ukita, 



ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *Eru*! I always feel happy when I carry it. If I find some really RED red flats (not wine, not burgundy, not strawberry RED), I'll give you a shout-out!
> 
> And I have something else to show you it's a bag, but not a MJ bag. Remember when you created a cosmetics bag on line, and I got all excited and made some too? Here is what Neal & I created. We used one of my macro photographs on the front, and then he wrote a haiku for it, to put on the back. We ordered 10, and we're giving them away as gifts (no, we are NOT selling them! ) They're going fast, so I just ordered 10 more!
> 
> I also made myself an iPad sleeve for when I bring my iPad to the hospital for infusions (my iPad hard cover doesn't work with my headphones). I used one of my photographs of a lotus blossom, because of the symbolism, and he wrote a "healing" haiku for that one.
> 
> Life is never boring around here retirement is great!


Oh wow, they look great!  Perfect timing because mine came yesterday, too.  I'll take photos if I remember when I get home (I forgot yesterday because of Passover but maybe I'll remember tonight before I have to run off to seder).  Yours are infinitely classier than mine, haha,   I kinda want to make more now, too!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I prefer the lil ukita,
> 
> 
> Oh wow, they look great!  Perfect timing because mine came yesterday, too.  I'll take photos if I remember when I get home (I forgot yesterday because of Passover but maybe I'll remember *tonight before I have to run off to seder*).  Yours are infinitely classier than mine, haha,   I kinda want to make more now, too!



We didn't do a seder, but I did make matzoh brei, with a nice California Chardonnay (I can't drink, with the meds I take, so I just had a drop) and Neal said a b'rucha over the wine! 

Happy Passover!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> We didn't do a seder, but I did make matzoh brei, with a nice California Chardonnay (I can't drink, with the meds I take, so I just had a drop) and Neal said a b'rucha over the wine!
> 
> Happy Passover!



Happy Passover to you as well!  Our seder has gotten enormous as everyone has started having children (not me, not any time soon) and the kids love me.  It's cute but makes for an exhausting time!


----------



## kateincali

edited: nevermind, found the answer


----------



## NikkNak728

I turned in my gigantic, awful 100+ page research! Then I went to saks..friends family preorder! I was interested to hear that saks (at least my location) is discontinuing marc jacobs. This season has done so poorly and people have actually complained about it!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I turned in my gigantic, awful 100+ page research! Then I went to saks..friends family preorder! I was interested to hear that saks (at least my location) is discontinuing marc jacobs. This season has done so poorly and people have actually complained about it!


Hey, congrats on turning in your research project! Brava! And (*obviously*) you deserve a prezzie, so it's good that you could do your presale today.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Happy Passover to you as well!  Our seder has gotten enormous as everyone has started having children (not me, not any time soon) and the kids love me.  It's cute but makes for an exhausting time!


When I was a little girl, Passover was my favorite holiday. Both my grandfathers were alive, and there would be one on each end of the table, competing (i.e., "showing off" ). So the seder would go on *forever*, and of course *you couldn't eat* until The Grandfathers were done reading, in Hebrew, as dramatically as they possibly could! Still, I have really fond memories. And also equally fond memories from later, when I was the "big kid," and, like you, the "little kids" wanted to sit next to me great times!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> When I was a little girl, Passover was my favorite holiday. Both my grandfathers were alive, and there would be one on each end of the table, competing (i.e., "showing off" ). So the seder would go on *forever*, and of course *you couldn't eat* until The Grandfathers were done reading, in Hebrew, as dramatically as they possibly could! Still, I have really fond memories. And also equally fond memories from later, when I was the "big kid," and, like you, the "little kids" wanted to sit next to me great times!




I Still have to read the four questions as the youngest kid.. Certainly not a the kids table since there isn't one anymore but they still hide the afikomen for me and everything!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I Still have to read the four questions as the youngest kid.. Certainly not a the kids table since there isn't one anymore but they still hide the afikomen for me and everything!


Toooo funny! I was always the youngest, too, even when I was an adult. I think I can still recite them by heart (in my sleep, probably! ) Do you sing them in Hebrew?


----------



## Eru

For the longest time, I was on four questions duty but finally some of the new generation is old enough to get through them (in English and kinda in Hebrew).

I miss looking for the afikomen.  On the second night, I re-hid it for the kids because I thought it was too easy to find,


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> For the longest time, I was on four questions duty but finally some of the new generation is old enough to get through them (in English and kinda in Hebrew).
> 
> I miss looking for the afikomen.  On the second night, I re-hid it for the kids because I thought it was too easy to find,


In our family, the *kids* hid it from the *adults*. Since you can't finish the Seder without the Afikomen, the idea is that the kids hide it, and then the grownups have to "bribe" the kids (with a small present) to get it back, so that the Seder can end. (Of course, the adults are always clued in on where the Afikomen has been hidden, so they don't accidentally find it; that would be a disaster! )


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> In our family, the *kids* hid it from the *adults*. Since you can't finish the Seder without the Afikomen, the idea is that the kids hide it, and then the grownups have to "bribe" the kids (with a small present) to get it back, so that the Seder can end. (Of course, the adults are always clued in on where the Afikomen has been hidden, so they don't accidentally find it; that would be a disaster! )



I like that idea--I think my friend does that at her seder, too.  I loved loved looking for it as a kid, though.  My brother was way taller than me though and had a bit of an unfair advantage for when it was tucked behind really high framed wall hangings or tucked into bits of the ceiling (the head of our seder was a masterful Afikomen hider in his younger days).


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> I turned in my gigantic, awful 100+ page research! Then I went to saks..friends family preorder! I was interested to hear that saks (at least my location) is discontinuing marc jacobs. This season has done so poorly and people have actually complained about it!


Add them to the list. 
Neimans, at least the ones here, don't carry them in the store anymore.
I've heard Nords will stop carrying them, but who knows if that was true.  They sell well in Dallas at Nords.
It has truly put me in a MJ slump.  I'm deflated.
But I still want the 84 Ayers bag to match my shoes.  

And how does this all fit within his new upping-the-price scheme?  I just don't get it.  Or maybe the upping-the-price scheme is a response to the slow sales.  Make things cost more, make them less attainable, create more want.  
Who knows.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Add them to the list.
> Neimans, at least the ones here, don't carry them in the store anymore.
> I've heard Nords will stop carrying them, but who knows if that was true.  They sell well in Dallas at Nords.
> It has truly put me in a MJ slump.  I'm deflated.
> *But I still want the 84 Ayers bag to match my shoes*.
> 
> *And how does this all fit within his new upping-the-price scheme? * I just don't get it.  Or maybe the upping-the-price scheme is a response to the slow sales.  Make things cost more, make them less attainable, create more want.
> Who knows.



I've been so busy "turning traitor" with other brands, I hadn't even noticed that but I went to his web site, and OMG!!! MAJOR price jumps! Is he using higher-quality materials, do you think? I mean, I can kind of see a price jump for exotics (not that I buy exotics, but I understand that they are pricier), but for plain old leather?

Of course, it does take more work to put in all those little "hole" thingies. Grommets, are they called? (Sounds like a character from "Lord of the Rings" ) So that might be part of it. Are the prices up on his plain bags, too?

I keep waiting to see a model pic of you, in the shoes, carrying the Ayers bag. I'm surprised it's taken this long!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I've been so busy "turning traitor" with other brands, I hadn't even noticed that&#8230; but I went to his web site, and OMG!!! MAJOR price jumps! Is he using higher-quality materials, do you think? I mean, I can kind of see a price jump for exotics (not that I buy exotics, but I understand that they are pricier), but for plain old leather?
> 
> Of course, it does take more work to put in all those little "hole" thingies. Grommets, are they called? (Sounds like a character from "Lord of the Rings" ) So that might be part of it. Are the prices up on his plain bags, too?
> 
> I keep waiting to see a model pic of you, in the shoes, carrying the Ayers bag. I'm surprised it's taken this long!


I think just in general things are more expensive.  I have read he is going up to keep in line with other brands' pricing (Celine, etc).  
But, yes, the grommets and lacing and all the extras mean more expense.  
I'm fine with a small price increase.  I'd much rather pay more and still have the quality than prices stay the same but the bags end up being made in _______ (fill in the blank.  somewhere other than Italy)

I'm waiting on the Ayers to go on sale.  Then Maybe ....  Shoot, I haven't even worn the shoes yet, or the sweater.  The stupid MbMJ scarf is pretty much junk as far as I'm concerned.  I washed it to try to get it to soften up and be more pliable.  It's not.  Stiff, too much fabric.  I will stick to the better scarfs.  Waste of money.


----------



## nascar fan

I have proofread 202 pgs so far today.  I have about 80 more to read.  
Someone is suing for age discrimination.  He is 86 yrs old.
DUH!


----------



## Eru

the price increases just mean that I need to super treasure the purses I already have and make sure I don't buy anything that I don't really, super love and "need."


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> the price increases just mean that I need to super treasure the purses I already have and make sure I don't buy anything that I don't really, super love and "need."


I absolutely agree with you! And speaking of "treasured" bags, I wore one tonight that I bought in February on Bonanza. I had been feeling sad that all the quilted bags were going away, so I bought 2 in quick succession; this, which is the Baroque Single XL, and can be worn either as a shoulder strap or a cross body, and a Large Single, in a color that MJ calls "Bluette," with silver hardware, that is just a shoulder bag. I bought the Large Single right at the beginning of January, and I've only carried it once or twice. And I've barely carried this one. But I adore them both!

*nascar*'s comment earlier about the prices going up made me think about what I really like *best* about MJ bags, and I realized I'm *most* drawn to what he accomplished with quilting. (I also have a quilted Little Stam cross body that I bought on Bonanza last November from a fantabulous PFer haven't worn that bag in ages, either!)

So tonight I decided to pull out one of the quilted bags & build an outfit around it. Today was National Haiku Day, and Neal is an award-winning haiku poet (He really is! LOTS of awards!) so I took him to dinner at a Japanese restaurant. I can't drink alcohol, but he had some sake, I had club soda, and we toasted the Poetry Muse and the Purse Forum. 

*And* I managed to take a selfie with a bit of a smile on my face the first time ever!


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Add them to the list.
> Neimans, at least the ones here, don't carry them in the store anymore.
> I've heard Nords will stop carrying them, but who knows if that was true.  They sell well in Dallas at Nords.
> It has truly put me in a MJ slump.  I'm deflated.
> But I still want the 84 Ayers bag to match my shoes.
> 
> And how does this all fit within his new upping-the-price scheme?  I just don't get it.  Or maybe the upping-the-price scheme is a response to the slow sales.  Make things cost more, make them less attainable, create more want.
> Who knows.




I think he's mostly trying to stay with the price jumps on all the high end brands (LV, chanel, Celine.. Everyone has seen price jumps) and to stay farther apart from the lower end brands. It also helps keep the collection brand farther from the mbmj so there are distinct customers. Either say I don't think the designs this season have justified the price jumps because a lot less people are buying them. Both my Nordstrom and saks has decided to drop the collection line because people are choosing to switch to other brands. I would think the 84 will go on sale during the designer sales for sure.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I absolutely agree with you! And speaking of "treasured" bags, I wore one tonight that I bought in February on Bonanza. I had been feeling sad that all the quilted bags were going away, so I bought 2 in quick succession; this, which is the Baroque Single XL, and can be worn either as a shoulder strap or a cross body, and a Large Single, in a color that MJ calls "Bluette," with silver hardware, that is just a shoulder bag. I bought the Large Single right at the beginning of January, and I've only carried it once or twice. And I've barely carried this one. But I adore them both!
> 
> 
> 
> *nascar*'s comment earlier about the prices going up made me think about what I really like *best* about MJ bags, and I realized I'm *most* drawn to what he accomplished with quilting. (I also have a quilted Little Stam cross body that I bought on Bonanza last November from a fantabulous PFer haven't worn that bag in ages, either!)
> 
> 
> 
> So tonight I decided to pull out one of the quilted bags & build an outfit around it. Today was National Haiku Day, and Neal is an award-winning haiku poet (He really is! LOTS of awards!) so I took him to dinner at a Japanese restaurant. I can't drink alcohol, but he had some sake, I had club soda, and we toasted the Poetry Muse and the Purse Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> *And* I managed to take a selfie with a bit of a smile on my face the first time ever!




So great with the smile Elaine! You look so happy and relaxed!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I absolutely agree with you! And speaking of "treasured" bags, I wore one tonight that I bought in February on Bonanza. I had been feeling sad that all the quilted bags were going away, so I bought 2 in quick succession; this, which is the Baroque Single XL, and can be worn either as a shoulder strap or a cross body, and a Large Single, in a color that MJ calls "Bluette," with silver hardware, that is just a shoulder bag. I bought the Large Single right at the beginning of January, and I've only carried it once or twice. And I've barely carried this one. But I adore them both!
> 
> *nascar*'s comment earlier about the prices going up made me think about what I really like *best* about MJ bags, and I realized I'm *most* drawn to what he accomplished with quilting. (I also have a quilted Little Stam cross body that I bought on Bonanza last November from a fantabulous PFer haven't worn that bag in ages, either!)
> 
> So tonight I decided to pull out one of the quilted bags & build an outfit around it. Today was National Haiku Day, and Neal is an award-winning haiku poet (He really is! LOTS of awards!) so I took him to dinner at a Japanese restaurant. I can't drink alcohol, but he had some sake, I had club soda, and we toasted the Poetry Muse and the Purse Forum.
> 
> *And* I managed to take a selfie with a bit of a smile on my face the first time ever!


FINALLY a smile!!!!!!!!!!!
Yah!!!
I love that sweater!  where did you get it?  I need that.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I absolutely agree with you! And speaking of "treasured" bags, I wore one tonight that I bought in February on Bonanza. I had been feeling sad that all the quilted bags were going away, so I bought 2 in quick succession; this, which is the Baroque Single XL, and can be worn either as a shoulder strap or a cross body, and a Large Single, in a color that MJ calls "Bluette," with silver hardware, that is just a shoulder bag. I bought the Large Single right at the beginning of January, and I've only carried it once or twice. And I've barely carried this one. But I adore them both!
> 
> *nascar*'s comment earlier about the prices going up made me think about what I really like *best* about MJ bags, and I realized I'm *most* drawn to what he accomplished with quilting. (I also have a quilted Little Stam cross body that I bought on Bonanza last November from a fantabulous PFer haven't worn that bag in ages, either!)
> 
> So tonight I decided to pull out one of the quilted bags & build an outfit around it. Today was National Haiku Day, and Neal is an award-winning haiku poet (He really is! LOTS of awards!) so I took him to dinner at a Japanese restaurant. I can't drink alcohol, but he had some sake, I had club soda, and we toasted the Poetry Muse and the Purse Forum.
> 
> *And* I managed to take a selfie with a bit of a smile on my face the first time ever!


Elaine, I think you need to update your avatar pic with this one.  This is sooo cute.   Live in the moment!  You look adorable!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> FINALLY a smile!!!!!!!!!!!
> Yah!!!
> *I love that sweater*!  where did you get it?  I need that.


The sweater is of all things by *Eileen Fisher*! I never used to buy her clothes, but in the past 2 years she's modified her line to include more form-fitting clothes so now I have a few of her pieces.

I bought it at Macy's, during their F&F sale, but I don't see it on their web site any more. Here's a similar one at Nordstrom, though. And it's on sale, too in fact, a better price than I paid! http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/eileen-...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_9_C


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Elaine,* I think you need to update your avatar pic* with this one.  This is sooo cute.   Live in the moment!  You look adorable!



Thanks, *nascar*! That's a great idea! On my way to do it now!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *nascar*! That's a great idea! On my way to do it now!


That is perfect!   You, my dear, are gorgeous.
I will go look at that sweater now.


----------



## ElainePG

This bag is on the Henri Bendel website. Is it just me, or are they copying the Marc Jacobs grommet bags? Or is everyone doing grommets?  http://www.henribendel.com/A-List-G...450193,default,pd.html?start=1&cgid=shop_sale


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> This bag is on the Henri Bendel website. Is it just me, or are they copying the Marc Jacobs grommet bags? Or is everyone doing grommets?  http://www.henribendel.com/A-List-G...450193,default,pd.html?start=1&cgid=shop_sale


That looks like a terribly confused bag.  I see reflections of several different designers in there.  LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> That looks like a terribly confused bag.  I see reflections of several different designers in there.  LOL!


Now that you mention it, I see what you mean! Those side zippers with the angled sides are a direct copy of the Philip Lim Pashli, aren't they? 

Poor bag it has Multiple Purse-onality Disorder!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Now that you mention it, I see what you mean! Those side zippers with the angled sides are a direct copy of the Philip Lim Pashli, aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> Poor bag it has Multiple Purse-onality Disorder!




Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Now that you mention it, I see what you mean! Those side zippers with the angled sides are a direct copy of the Philip Lim Pashli, aren't they?
> 
> Poor bag it has Multiple Purse-onality Disorder!


Exactly!


----------



## Eru

Man I am really agonizing over what purse to bring to Indonesia.  A Longchamp would really be perfect but for that price, I can get an actual leather MbMJ on sale or a KS.

(first world problems / first world visiting not first world problems)


----------



## nascar fan

Why, oh why did MJ stop making the beautiful quilting.  It seems like such a major mistake to me.


----------



## Eru

nascar fan said:


> Why, oh why did MJ stop making the beautiful quilting.  It seems like such a major mistake to me.



Wow that is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> Man I am really agonizing over what purse to bring to Indonesia.  A Longchamp would really be perfect but for that price, I can get an actual leather MbMJ on sale or a KS.
> 
> (first world problems / first world visiting not first world problems)




I have similar problem but a bit milder. We are going to visit families in Europe and it is so difficult to decide which bag, shoes and jacket to take


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Wow that is a beautiful bag.


It really is.  And extremely lightweight.
And it wasn't overpriced.   I think it was under $1,000 or right at it.
So sad.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Why, oh why did MJ stop making the beautiful quilting.  It seems like such a major mistake to me.


I know, right? It's what really drew me toward the MJ (as opposed to the MbMJ) bags in the first place. I'm sure glad I jumped in feet-first last winter and bought three of them!


----------



## Tuuli35

nascar fan said:


> Why, oh why did MJ stop making the beautiful quilting.  It seems like such a major mistake to me.


Love this bag!


----------



## Eru

Tuuli35 said:


> I have similar problem but a bit milder. We are going to visit families in Europe and it is so difficult to decide which bag, shoes and jacket to take



Oooh, what are you thinking of bringing?



nascar fan said:


> It really is.  And extremely lightweight.
> And it wasn't overpriced.   I think it was under $1,000 or right at it.
> So sad.



Wow, that is so reasonable!  With today's price hikes it'd probably be $3500+


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> Oooh, what are you thinking of bringing?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is so reasonable!  With today's price hikes it'd probably be $3500+


Honestly, I don't know yet  As I travel with kids it means I cant baby my bag, especially in the plane but I also dont want to take the most beat up one I have as I want to carry it around once arrived too. Maybe Longchamp Le Pliage for the plane and something else for later?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *Why, oh why did MJ stop making the beautiful quilting*.  It seems like such a major mistake to me.



I did a "bag switch" today to another of my MJ quilted bags this time, it's the Large Single. (Which is an oxymoron, because it isn't all that large, but I suppose he wasn't going to call it the "Small Single"! )

At any rate, you are so right he *never* should have stopped making these! They are elegant, and timeless, and beautifully crafted. Even with the thick chain, the bag isn't all that heavy, and I always feel "dressed" when I carry it, even when I'm in jeans.


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> Why, oh why did MJ stop making the beautiful quilting.  It seems like such a major mistake to me.




I'm using one of my quilted Zip Clutches and have to agree...such great detail and an extra touch of class. I will miss the quilting.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I'm using one of my quilted Zip Clutches and have to agree...such great detail and an extra touch of class. I will miss the quilting.


It's why I get so much pleasure whenever I use my Long Lex wallet. I get to see the quilting every day. 
Did MJ make a *small* (4.75" x 4/5") quilted wallet? The Long Lex doesn't work in my smaller bags&#8230; so then I switch to my trifold Prada. Which is a perfectly nice wallet, and holds all my credit cards, only it's not quilted, plus it's boring black.


----------



## ElainePG

Sales galore at Nordstrom! Yesterday I stocked up on makeup and *this* pair of MeToo flats, which they only had in a size 6 (my size) and 7.5. 

*50% off*, if anyone wears a size 7.5 shoe!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> It's why I get so much pleasure whenever I use my Long Lex wallet. I get to see the quilting every day.
> Did MJ make a *small* (4.75" x 4/5") quilted wallet? The Long Lex doesn't work in my smaller bags so then I switch to my trifold Prada. Which is a perfectly nice wallet, and holds all my credit cards, only it's not quilted, plus it's boring black.




There's the Anabela - a zip french purse. So cute (but also black). Hopefully this link will work...if not you can find it on Nordstrom's site:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3328084


----------



## Esquared72

Somehow a Groovee just makes Monday a bit more bearable for me. Have a great week, ladies!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Sales galore at Nordstrom! Yesterday I stocked up on makeup and *this* pair of MeToo flats, which they only had in a size 6 (my size) and 7.5.
> 
> *50% off*, if anyone wears a size 7.5 shoe!



I wear a 7.5!  Off to the sales I go!

(did you like your first pair of MeToos?  All of mine are so comfy)


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> There's the Anabela - a zip french purse. So cute (but also black). Hopefully this link will work...if not you can find it on Nordstrom's site:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3328084



Isn't it annoying how 50-75% of links don't work?  Anyway, the link didn't work but I found it pretty easy via google,


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> It's why I get so much pleasure whenever I use my Long Lex wallet. I get to see the quilting every day.
> Did MJ make a *small* (4.75" x 4/5") quilted wallet? The Long Lex doesn't work in my smaller bags so then I switch to my trifold Prada. Which is a perfectly nice wallet, and holds all my credit cards, only it's not quilted, plus it's boring black.


This is the wallet I use every day.  I always go back to it because of its smaller size.  I've used it more than any other for about the last 2 years and it is in great condition.  So well-made.


----------



## Eru

I should get me a tiny quilted wallet before they're all gone!

Also, in non-designer purse news, I got the most ridiculous but cute straw tote this weekend: http://goo.gl/npB9mR


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> I should get me a tiny quilted wallet before they're all gone!
> 
> Also, in non-designer purse news, I got the most ridiculous but cute straw tote this weekend: http://goo.gl/npB9mR


Very cute!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> There's the Anabela - a zip french purse. So cute (but also black). Hopefully this link will work...if not you can find it on Nordstrom's site:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3328084


Thanks, *eehlers* I just bopped over to the Nordstrom site & had a look at it. It's the same size as my Prada, but it's probably a bit heavier because of the zipper. 

But the *real* deal breaker is, as you pointed out, is that it's black. Like my Prada. So it's the Department of Redundancy Department. 

Now, if they made it in *yellow* (like your Sister wallet), or *red*...


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I wear a 7.5!  Off to the sales I go!
> 
> (did you like your first pair of MeToos?  All of mine are so comfy)



Yay! Did you get them? We'll be shoe twins!

Yes, I did like the Me Toos they were also on a terrific sale, and in a camo print (the very first camo _anything_ that I own, but I have a couple of khaki green jackets that I thought would work with them and they do!). 

I bought the 6.5 (all they had at the time), and they were a bit large, so I put 1/2 insoles in them and they work okay(ish). 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that these new ones in a 6 will fit me perfectly!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I should get me a tiny quilted wallet before they're all gone!
> 
> Also, in non-designer purse news, I got the most ridiculous but cute straw tote this weekend: http://goo.gl/npB9mR


It's *darling*! Is that what you're carrying to Indonesia?

I also like the one with the two birds on it probably because I'm a birdwatcher!


----------



## ElainePG

Speaking of quilted MJ bags, I carried my *Quilted Large Single* today. In fact, I built my entire outfit around it! 

The scarf is an Hermes the first one I ever bought (in London, at Harrod's department store). It's called _La Mare Aux Canards_ (The Duck Pond).

I'm wearing a pair of my AGL ballet flats super comfy!

And I'm even wearing MJ eyeshadow (#104: The Punk) and lipstick (#128: Seduce Me)!

We went to an exhibition of photographs that were taken in Japan in the 1880s, right after Japan opened its doors to Western trading. Fascinating images! And then out to lunch, for calamari sandwiches. I only had 1/2 of my sandwich, but I'm skipping dinner tonight!


----------



## Eru

Wow, sounds like quite the day!  Great outfit to complement it, too!

And I also liked the birdy straw tote!  I might go back and get it, if I'm being perfectly honest with myself,   I don't think I'll bring it to Indonesia (I think I'm going to break down and get a le pliage, since they are on sale at Saks right now for their friends & family sale) because I doubt it's professional enough and it doesn't zip, but I used it all weekend and for work today.  Totally charmed,


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Wow, sounds like quite the day!  Great outfit to complement it, too!
> 
> And I also liked the birdy straw tote!  I might go back and get it, if I'm being perfectly honest with myself,   I don't think I'll bring it to Indonesia (I think I'm going to break down and *get a le pliage, since they are on sale at Saks right now for their friends & family sale*) because I doubt it's professional enough and it doesn't zip, but I used it all weekend and for work today.  Totally charmed,


OMG I totally forgot! *That's* how I'm finally going to get my Le Pliage tote in the color I want! I've been dinking around with buyng one for months, but every time I see one on sale, it's a yucky color.

Score! I just went to the Saks site, and got exactly what I've been wanting: the $145 one, with the longer shoulder strap, in Bilberry. 25% off, free shipping, plus 4% cash back on USAA (my auto & homeowners insurance company they have this *amazing* deal for purchases on Sephora, Nordsrom, Neiman, Amazon even Yoox!).

Thank for the post, *Eru*! Which Le Pliage are *you* getting?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> OMG I totally forgot! *That's* how I'm finally going to get my Le Pliage tote in the color I want! I've been dinking around with buyng one for months, but every time I see one on sale, it's a yucky color.
> 
> 
> 
> Score! I just went to the Saks site, and got exactly what I've been wanting: the $145 one, with the longer shoulder strap, in Bilberry. 25% off, free shipping, plus 4% cash back on USAA (my auto & homeowners insurance company they have this *amazing* deal for purchases on Sephora, Nordsrom, Neiman, Amazon even Yoox!).
> 
> 
> 
> Thank for the post, *Eru*! Which Le Pliage are *you* getting?




We'll be bag twins! I have that same size and color Le Pliage and love it.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> OMG I totally forgot! *That's* how I'm finally going to get my Le Pliage tote in the color I want! I've been dinking around with buyng one for months, but every time I see one on sale, it's a yucky color.
> 
> Score! I just went to the Saks site, and got exactly what I've been wanting: the $145 one, with the longer shoulder strap, in Bilberry. 25% off, free shipping, plus 4% cash back on USAA (my auto & homeowners insurance company they have this *amazing* deal for purchases on Sephora, Nordsrom, Neiman, Amazon even Yoox!).
> 
> Thank for the post, *Eru*! Which Le Pliage are *you* getting?



Ordered that exact bag yesterday, too, lol.



eehlers said:


> We'll be bag twins! I have that same size and color Le Pliage and love it.



Bag triplets!


----------



## Eru

So Nordstroms is also discounting their Longchamps to match Saks.  Evidently Nordstroms repairs Longchamps whereas Saks doesn't, so I went to Nordies to re-buy the le pliage in Bilberry (I'll return the new one to Saks when it comes on Thursday...I feel bad, but I did try to cancel it first!) and ended up with the black planetes, too... It was just so pretty.  Although it has some creases in it that I should've looked for before I bought it (like someone ran their finger nail along it in a couple places) because they are mildly annoying but I'm trying to make myself ignore them because I did buy it to be a tote that's okay to get beat up.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Ordered that exact bag yesterday, too, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Bag triplets!



I think we need matching tee shirts, and a theme song! Don't you?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> So *Nordstroms is also discounting their Longchamps to match Saks*.  Evidently Nordstroms repairs Longchamps whereas Saks doesn't, so I went to Nordies to re-buy the le pliage in Bilberry (I'll return the new one to Saks when it comes on Thursday...I feel bad, but I did try to cancel it first!) and ended up with the black planetes, too... It was just so pretty.  Although it has some creases in it that I should've looked for before I bought it (like someone ran their finger nail along it in a couple places) because they are mildly annoying but I'm trying to make myself ignore them because I did buy it to be a tote that's okay to get beat up.


BUMMER! I just checked, and my Saks order has already shipped. And there isn't a Saks remotely near me, so I'd have to ship it back if I want to buy the one from Nordstrom, which means they'd deduct the shipping charge from my order. So it doesn't pay.

I'm just going to stick with the one from Saks, and not worry about Nordstrom. It would have been nice to buy from them, because then I'd have gotten Rewards Points. But you can't have everything! And I've heard so many good things about how sturdy they are, I'm sure I won't ever need it repaired I don't intend to carry rocks in it, after all!  Or even sea birds. (One time many years ago there was an oil spill off the coast, and there were bunches of oil-covered birds in Monterey Bay; Neal & I were out for a morning walk and saw a Common Murre flapping at the water's edge. We climbed down carefully, Neal took off his sweatshirt, we wrapped it around the bird, and brought it to the Coast Guard Station. But you see, my point is, if I'd had a Le Pliage, we could have popped the poor thing into the tote!  )


----------



## ElainePG

On the other hand, my Saks tote arrives on Saturday. And if I fall in love with it, *and* if Nordy's still has the sale, *and* if they have one in a color I like, I can always buy a second one.

Right?

You can never have too many tote bags! All the towns around here charge you for shopping bags&#8230; anything from ten dents to a dollar. Is that just California, or is it the rest of the country too?


----------



## NikkNak728

Yayyyy no one will be unhappy with their longchamps, they come in handy!

I did end up with a ps1 in the newest size. My saks honored the friends and family on designers that online was excluding. Chloe, proenza, etc. I decided it was time to bite the bullet since I have been coveting it for so long. My only qualm is I decided on the color smoke. It's the perfect neutral with taupe and grey undertones but.. I am craving a pop color... Guess I will be buying another bag sometime this summer. I think I'm hooked on mulberry now, I might need to head to New York again to the boutique there!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> On the other hand, my Saks tote arrives on Saturday. And if I fall in love with it, *and* if Nordy's still has the sale, *and* if they have one in a color I like, I can always buy a second one.
> 
> Right?
> 
> You can never have too many tote bags! All the towns around here charge you for shopping bags anything from ten dents to a dollar. Is that just California, or is it the rest of the country too?




Lol. I have 6 nylon Longchamps in various sizes, colors, and handle drops, so yeah...I think more than one is okay. 

We have bag taxes in some of our counties as well...usually about 10 cents.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yayyyy no one will be unhappy with their longchamps, they come in handy!
> 
> I did end up with a ps1 in the newest size. My saks honored the friends and family on designers that online was excluding. Chloe, proenza, etc. I decided it was time to bite the bullet since I have been coveting it for so long. My only qualm is I decided on the color smoke. It's the perfect neutral with taupe and grey undertones but.. I am craving a pop color... Guess I will be buying another bag sometime this summer.* I think I'm hooked on mulberry now, I might need to head to New York again to the boutique there*!



You may be in luck! There was an article on Purse Blog today that with their CEO leaving, Mulberry is *dropping their prices* by a significant amount. Who knows maybe by this summer? Happy dance!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Lol. *I have 6 nylon Longchamps in various sizes, colors, and handle drops*, so yeah...I think more than one is okay.
> 
> We have bag taxes in some of our counties as well...usually about 10 cents.



I was thinking about the 'Small Le Pliage' Shoulder Bag (it measures about 10" x 10", and it has the longer handle drop), only because it's so darn cute! But I can't think what I'd use it for. It's too small to be a real tote, and it doesn't really feel/look like a handbag. 

The one I bought was the *Large Le Pliage*, measuring about 12" x 12". They have a slightly smaller one, the *Medium Le Pliage*, measuring about 12" x 11", that retails for $125. Other than the handles, which are short, the 2 bags look almost identical. Any reason (besides price) to go for the Medium vs. the Large? Because even the Large isn't GIANT for a tote bag, so to go a bit smaller I can't quite see why (other than $$$$ which is certainly important!).

Thoughts? Suggestions? TIA!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I was thinking about the 'Small Le Pliage one I bought was the *Large Le Pliage*, measuring about 12" x 12". They have a slightly smaller one, the *Medium Le Pliage*, measuring about 12" x 11", that retails for $125. Other than the handles, which are short, the 2 bags look almost identical. Any reason (besides price) to go for the Medium vs. the Large? Because even the Large isn't GIANT for a tote bag, so to go a bit smaller I can't quite see why (other than $$$$ which is certainly important!).
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions? TIA!




I have the the large and it really does feel much much larger than my moms medium! We both took ours to NYC. A couple weeks ago and I could clearly fit more. I didn't realize the measurements were so close! I think you would be happy with either but I find the large is great if you want to for a full size laptop, binders, anything large like that. I also find it fantastic as a carry on. I was actually thinking of getting a smaller size, a medium, but seeing the dimensions so close is confusing..


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> You may be in luck! There was an article on Purse Blog today that with their CEO leaving, Mulberry is *dropping their prices* by a significant amount. Who knows maybe by this summer? Happy dance!




I saw that! But can I wait....


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> BUMMER! I just checked, and my Saks order has already shipped. And there isn't a Saks remotely near me, so I'd have to ship it back if I want to buy the one from Nordstrom, which means they'd deduct the shipping charge from my order. So it doesn't pay.
> 
> I'm just going to stick with the one from Saks, and not worry about Nordstrom. It would have been nice to buy from them, because then I'd have gotten Rewards Points. But you can't have everything! And I've heard so many good things about how sturdy they are, I'm sure I won't ever need it repaired I don't intend to carry rocks in it, after all!  Or even sea birds. (One time many years ago there was an oil spill off the coast, and there were bunches of oil-covered birds in Monterey Bay; Neal & I were out for a morning walk and saw a Common Murre flapping at the water's edge. We climbed down carefully, Neal took off his sweatshirt, we wrapped it around the bird, and brought it to the Coast Guard Station. But you see, my point is, if I'd had a Le Pliage, we could have popped the poor thing into the tote!  )


Hmmm, does Saks not do free return shipping??  That is shocking!  Still, I'm sure it will be fine.



ElainePG said:


> On the other hand, my Saks tote arrives on Saturday. And if I fall in love with it, *and* if Nordy's still has the sale, *and* if they have one in a color I like, I can always buy a second one.
> 
> Right?
> 
> You can never have too many tote bags! All the towns around here charge you for shopping bags anything from ten dents to a dollar. Is that just California, or is it the rest of the country too?



I like this train of thought.  And DC + parts of Maryland have a bag tax.



NikkNak728 said:


> Yayyyy no one will be unhappy with their longchamps, they come in handy!
> 
> I did end up with a ps1 in the newest size. My saks honored the friends and family on designers that online was excluding. Chloe, proenza, etc. I decided it was time to bite the bullet since I have been coveting it for so long. My only qualm is I decided on the color smoke. It's the perfect neutral with taupe and grey undertones but.. I am craving a pop color... Guess I will be buying another bag sometime this summer. I think I'm hooked on mulberry now, I might need to head to New York again to the boutique there!



oh oh oh oh a million jealousies!  Please take a thousand photos and show me when it arrives, I desperately want that bag!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> The one I bought was the *Large Le Pliage*, measuring about 12" x 12". They have a slightly smaller one, the *Medium Le Pliage*, measuring about 12" x 11", that retails for $125. Other than the handles, which are short, the 2 bags look almost identical. Any reason (besides price) to go for the Medium vs. the Large? Because even the Large isn't GIANT for a tote bag, so to go a bit smaller I can't quite see why (other than $$$$ which is certainly important!).
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestions? TIA!


I'm using the small long handle one in red as my handbag today actually. I like using them in the Spring and Summer since they are so lightweight and I never know around here when a rainstorm might crop up. 

The main difference between medium and large is the handle length - I have two of the medium short handles and love them. They just look a bit more chic with the short handles but can fit a ton. I use them as work totes when not carrying my laptop. And though similar in size the capacity of the medium is quite a bit less than large.

I use the large as my laptop and travel tote. It fits everything plus a little more. I even have one of the mini short handles - so cute for running errands. 

I know my shoulders and back have thanked me a lot since I started carrying my Longchamps more often.


----------



## Eru

The short handled ones don't do it for me, because I take busy metros to work and I want something that can sit, hands free, on my shoulder.  They short handled ones look cute, though.

Just bought _another_ longchamp on ebay, in a prettier color.  I'm not sure it's real because there were only a few photos and not enough time to get more but if it's not, I'll make them refund me and make them pay the return cost.  Thank you ebay and paypal.


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> The short handled ones don't do it for me, because I take busy metros to work and I want something that can sit, hands free, on my shoulder.  They short handled ones look cute, though.
> 
> Just bought _another_ longchamp on ebay, in a prettier color.  I'm not sure it's real because there were only a few photos and not enough time to get more but if it's not, I'll make them refund me and make them pay the return cost.  Thank you ebay and paypal.



Yeah - if I was taking Metro everyday, I'd definitely stick with the long-handled ones, too!  I'm one of the myriad DC-area commuters clogging the roadways every morning and every evening, so the short-handled ones actually work okay with my daily commuting needs.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I'm using the small long handle one in red as my handbag today actually. I like using them in the Spring and Summer since they are so lightweight and I never know around here when a rainstorm might crop up.
> 
> The main difference between medium and large is the handle length - I have two of the medium short handles and love them. They just look a bit more chic with the short handles but can fit a ton. I use them as work totes when not carrying my laptop. *And though similar in size the capacity of the medium is quite a bit less than large*.
> 
> I use the large as my laptop and travel tote. It fits everything plus a little more. I even have one of the mini short handles - so cute for running errands.
> 
> I know my shoulders and back have thanked me a lot since I started carrying my Longchamps more often.



Thanks for the summary, *eehlers*! 

That's *so* interesting about the capacity difference between the medium & the large! It must have something to do with "solid geometry" not my strong suit in high school ! (I'm more of a "word" person than a "numbers" person.) 

So if I'm looking for a tote to carry with me when I'm shopping (not grocery shopping, but other kinds of shopping) I should get the LARGE, so it will hold as much as possible. And I might want two of them, because at the moment I only have canvas totes, which are fine for groceries, or taking books to the library, but look sort of schleppy. 

I'll see if they're still on sale at Nordstrom after Saturday, when the Bilberry arrives from Saks.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> The short handled ones don't do it for me, because I take busy metros to work and I want something that can sit, hands free, on my shoulder.  They short handled ones look cute, though.
> 
> Just bought _another_ longchamp on ebay, in a prettier color.  I'm not sure it's real because there were only a few photos and not enough time to get more but if it's not, I'll make them refund me and make them pay the return cost.  Thank you ebay and paypal.


What color?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the summary, *eehlers*!
> 
> That's *so* interesting about the capacity difference between the medium & the large! It must have something to do with "solid geometry" not my strong suit in high school ! (I'm more of a "word" person than a "numbers" person.)
> 
> So if I'm looking for a tote to carry with me when I'm shopping (not grocery shopping, but other kinds of shopping) I should get the LARGE, so it will hold as much as possible. And I might want two of them, because at the moment I only have canvas totes, which are fine for groceries, or taking books to the library, but look sort of schleppy.
> 
> I'll see if they're still on sale at Nordstrom after Saturday, when the Bilberry arrives from Saks.



The large would be perfect for schlepping books and for groceries (bonus - the interiors are easy to clean just in case something should have a whoopsie and spill on the way home).

ETA:  Never mind - you said you wouldn't be using it for groceries...but you could in a pinch!


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> Yeah - if I was taking Metro everyday, I'd definitely stick with the long-handled ones, too!  I'm one of the myriad DC-area commuters clogging the roadways every morning and every evening, so the short-handled ones actually work okay with my daily commuting needs.


I drove to work the other day and it was glorious.  But then on the way home I got pulled over in a random sobriety roadcheck and ended up getting a $131 ticket because I couldn't find my registration (learned later that when I'd visited my parents a few weeks ago, my dad had pulled it out to get some info for his records [IDK why, the car is mine, in my name, I paid for it, etc. etc.] and forgot to put it back).  REGRETS.  (I thought it had been stolen somehow and freaked out and eventually called my dad in the evening to ask if he had any idea if I could get a new copy short of going to the DMV and he was like "oooops, did I not put that back?")



ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the summary, *eehlers*!
> 
> That's *so* interesting about the capacity difference between the medium & the large! It must have something to do with "solid geometry"&#8230; not my strong suit in high school ! (I'm more of a "word" person than a "numbers" person.)
> 
> So if I'm looking for a tote to carry with me when I'm shopping (not grocery shopping, but other kinds of shopping) I should get the LARGE, so it will hold as much as possible. And I might want two of them, because at the moment I only have canvas totes, which are fine for groceries, or taking books to the library, but look sort of schleppy.
> 
> I'll see if they're still on sale at Nordstrom after Saturday, when the Bilberry arrives from Saks.



My guess is that as long as the Saks F&F sale is going on, Nordstroms will have them equally discounted.



ElainePG said:


> What color?



Peacock!  http://goo.gl/LtViK0  But I just saw another seller (with zero feedback) post the exact same photos so now I'm deeply suspicious.  I bid on it from someone who had zero feedback, so I knew there was a chance it'd be b.s. but I figure between ebay and paypal, if they send me junk, I'll be able to get my $$ back.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Just bought _another_ longchamp on ebay, in a prettier color.  I'm not sure it's real because there were only a few photos and not enough time to get more but if it's not, I'll make them refund me and *make them pay the return cost*.  Thank you ebay and paypal.


return shipping is always on the buyer, unless the seller agrees to cover it, just so you know  ebay will only very occasionally provide a courtesy label


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> return shipping is always on the buyer, unless the seller agrees to cover it, just so you know  ebay will only very occasionally provide a courtesy label



Thanks for the head's up.  If the item isn't as described (i.e. it's a fake but they claimed it's authentic), then it's on the seller, from my experience.  Of course, you have way more ebay experience than I do, but the few times I've received purses or other things that were in way crappier condition than described or shown to be in photographs, the seller has paid for the return.


----------



## kateincali

You're lucky to have had nice sellers! I just meant that ebay/paypal can't force a seller to cover return shipping 



Eru said:


> Thanks for the head's up.  If the item isn't as described (i.e. it's a fake but they claimed it's authentic), then it's on the seller, from my experience.  Of course, you have way more ebay experience than I do, but the few times I've received purses or other things that were in way crappier condition than described or shown to be in photographs, the seller has paid for the return.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> My guess is that as long as the Saks F&F sale is going on, Nordstroms will have them equally discounted.
> 
> 
> 
> Peacock!  http://goo.gl/LtViK0  But I just saw another seller (with zero feedback) post the exact same photos so now I'm deeply suspicious.  I bid on it from someone who had zero feedback, so I knew there was a chance it'd be b.s. but I figure between ebay and paypal, if they send me junk, I'll be able to get my $$ back.



That peacock color is glorious! I do hope it's the real deal.

I'm sure you're right about the Nordstrom discount and I *think* the Saks F&F goes beyond Saturday, so there may well be two "Longchampsies" in my future! I'm trying to decide (for my second one) between slate and red. I know apples & oranges, right? I may just have to flip a coin. There's no logical way to make a decision, because I have no idea how/when/why I'd use a second one. I guess logically, Bilberry (which I've already bought from Saks) is a "neutral" so I could go for the red as my second one. On the other hand, maybe two neutrals are a *good* thing? As I said, I may flip a coin. 

Has anyone seen "Slate" IRL? Is it more of a grey, or more of an olive? It's hard to tell from the web site. Or maybe my monitor just needs re-calibrating?


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> You're lucky to have had nice sellers! I just meant that ebay/paypal can't force a seller to cover return shipping



I guess when sellers are caught selling items with holes in them or that are fakes, they become very compliant?



ElainePG said:


> That peacock color is glorious! I do hope it's the real deal.
> 
> I'm sure you're right about the Nordstrom discount and I *think* the Saks F&F goes beyond Saturday, so there may well be two "Longchampsies" in my future! I'm trying to decide (for my second one) between slate and red. I know apples & oranges, right? I may just have to flip a coin. There's no logical way to make a decision, because I have no idea how/when/why I'd use a second one. I guess logically, Bilberry (which I've already bought from Saks) is a "neutral" so I could go for the red as my second one. On the other hand, maybe two neutrals are a *good* thing? As I said, I may flip a coin.
> 
> Has anyone seen "Slate" IRL? Is it more of a grey, or more of an olive? It's hard to tell from the web site. Or maybe my monitor just needs re-calibrating?



Pretty sure it's fake because I just found a whole ring of accounts with no feedback that have similarly staged photos of longchamps (against nature backgrounds, etc.), so I talked to ebay and they're closing a bunch of the listings and running the IP addresses to see if they are going to cancel the accounts.  And I talked to paypal and they're on it, so all's well--I'd say I'm fairly well covered.  I figured it was a long shot, but the color is so darn pretty, right?

And I understand your dilemma!!  Red and gunmetal were my second choices after bilberry (and the black planetes, which I am loving--the leather on the straps is so nice), with slate as a close third.  The slate is a neutral but it's a really pretty neutral and the red is a great shade and looks so nice with the brown handles.  I bet if I creep hard enough, I'll see someone with the slate on the metro tomorrow and I can report back on the color.  I agree with it being hard to tell--I kind of think that slate is a gray with green undertones?  Hopefully someone else can weigh in.  Could you have nordies hold them both for you and go check them out if you decide to get another?

My justification for two was that planetes looks a little nicer/fancier but the planetes folds, making it better to shove in suitcases and into other purses.  If it makes you feel better, someone who got off at my metro stop today was carrying both navy and red longchamp totes (medium, I think?).  So maybe you need multiples for that day when you just feel like it's a two tote day,


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> And I understand your dilemma!!  Red and gunmetal were my second choices after bilberry (and the black planetes, which I am loving--the leather on the straps is so nice), with slate as a close third.  The slate is a neutral but it's a really pretty neutral and the red is a great shade and looks so nice with the brown handles.  I bet if I creep hard enough, I'll see someone with the slate on the metro tomorrow and I can report back on the color.  I agree with it being hard to tell--I kind of think that slate is a gray with green undertones?  Hopefully someone else can weigh in.  Could you have nordies hold them both for you and go check them out if you decide to get another?
> 
> 
> 
> My justification for two was that planetes looks a little nicer/fancier but the planetes folds, making it better to shove in suitcases and into other purses.  If it makes you feel better, someone who got off at my metro stop today was carrying both navy and red longchamp totes (medium, I think?).  So maybe you need multiples for that day when you just feel like it's a two tote day,




Lol. I ordered a Slate from the sale (along with some Nordstrom Notes). It shipped today so hopefully will have pics I can share on Friday. I also have red and gunmetal in the small longhandle if you'd like pics of those.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Lol. I ordered a Slate from the sale (along with some Nordstrom Notes). It shipped today so hopefully will have pics I can share on Friday. I also have red and gunmetal in the small longhandle if you'd like pics of those.




Oh what can you fit in that one? I am debating on ordering a small long handle because some days I still need a tote but my large is unnecessary or sometimes I have to lug more than what will fit.


----------



## Eru

haha eehlers, you have converted us all!  And I was so skeptical!


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh what can you fit in that one? I am debating on ordering a small long handle because some days I still need a tote but my large is unnecessary or sometimes I have to lug more than what will fit.




Here's what's currently in it, and it could definitely fit quite a bit more. It's kinda like Mary Poppins' bag that way. Holds a lot more than it looks like it has any right to hold.


----------



## Esquared72

Same pic twice. Sorry.


----------



## NikkNak728

Here's my new pretty!! Presenting proenza schouler ps1 tiny in smoke! It's super difficult to capture the color as it seems to be a bit of a chameleon- sometimes grey sometimes taupe. Having the crossbody strap is so nice.. I wish they would change that about the medium! 

I will be taking her out this weekend so I'll try to capture some sunlight mods. I can fit a continental wallet, phone, keys, some random things like lipgloss compact, and a large sunglasses case. 




Anyways I don't think I'll be buying anything else for a while but mulberry is calling my name again so we will see if I answer. I went back again to check everything out and mj just wasn't doing it for me, especially how sad they looked trying to sell out before discontinuation at that saks!


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Here's my new pretty!! Presenting proenza schouler ps1 tiny in smoke! It's super difficult to capture the color as it seems to be a bit of a chameleon- sometimes grey sometimes taupe. Having the crossbody strap is so nice.. I wish they would change that about the medium!
> 
> I will be taking her out this weekend so I'll try to capture some sunlight mods. I can fit a continental wallet, phone, keys, some random things like lipgloss compact, and a large sunglasses case.
> 
> View attachment 2591019
> 
> 
> Anyways I don't think I'll be buying anything else for a while but mulberry is calling my name again so we will see if I answer. I went back again to check everything out and mj just wasn't doing it for me, especially how sad they looked trying to sell out before discontinuation at that saks!




Ooh...I love it! Looks like a great size and the color is an awesome neutral. Congrats! Looking forward to hearing what you think after carrying her this weekend.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Ooh...I love it! Looks like a great size and the color is an awesome neutral. Congrats! Looking forward to hearing what you think after carrying her this weekend.




Thanks  

She is def my new baby. The second I saw this size on preorder in December I knew it was going to be mine. It is THE perfect size and the strap length is phenomenal. I'm skeptical of taking it to work this week with all the rain but it's suppose to be beautiful Saturday and I'm going to the zoo with my adorable lawyer. I do wish I could have splurged on a bright color but this was more practical and will get much much more use.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Here's what's currently in it, and it could definitely fit quite a bit more. It's kinda like Mary Poppins' bag that way. Holds a lot more than it looks like it has any right to hold.




THAT all fits in the small?! Well that's that, I'm ordering it. I'll have a small and large. Hmmm gunmetal or billberry!


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> THAT all fits in the small?! Well that's that, I'm ordering it. I'll have a small and large. Hmmm gunmetal or billberry!




What's really crazy is that a lot of this would fit in the mini short handle, too! It's just nuts how much these hold. 

I have and love both colors but actually give a slight edge to gunmetal. Gunmetal is a great gray. I always get lots of compliments when I carry that color.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Lol. I ordered a *Slate* from the sale (along with some Nordstrom Notes). It shipped today so hopefully will have pics I can share on Friday. I also have *red* and *gunmetal* in the small longhandle if you'd like pics of those.



Oooooh, yes! All three, please, if you can manage it thank you! Gunmetal is the other color I'm considering!

A question: Doesn't the Le Pliage fold up & snap? From what Eru was saying, it sounded like it was only Les Planetes that folded/snapped. Now I'm confoozled!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Here's my new pretty!! Presenting proenza schouler ps1 tiny in smoke! It's super difficult to capture the color as it seems to be a bit of a chameleon- sometimes grey sometimes taupe. Having the crossbody strap is so nice.. I wish they would change that about the medium!
> 
> I will be taking her out this weekend so I'll try to capture some sunlight mods. I can fit a continental wallet, phone, keys, some random things like lipgloss compact, and a large sunglasses case.
> 
> View attachment 2591019
> 
> 
> Anyways I don't think I'll be buying anything else for a while but mulberry is calling my name again so we will see if I answer. I went back again to check everything out and mj just wasn't doing it for me, especially how sad they looked trying to sell out before discontinuation at that saks!



Yep that's the one I'm getting in 2015! In that exact color! I'm sure you're going to find that you carry it all the time, on days when you don't need to schlep your laptop and research papers. It is absolutely *elegant*. IMO, more elegant in the neutral Smoke color than the bright Watermelon. The Watermelon is gun, but I'll bet you would have gotten tired of it.

Hopefully I'll be getting mine at the San Jose Nordstrom, with Nordstrom Notes (if the SA can special-order it) but if not, I'll find it someplace else. I may even wait until next April and see if Saks has it available on next year's F&F sale, if worse comes to worst! (And if I can wait that long, LOL!)


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Oooooh, yes! All three, please, if you can manage it thank you! Gunmetal is the other color I'm considering!
> 
> 
> 
> A question: Doesn't the Le Pliage fold up & snap? From what Eru was saying, it sounded like it was only Les Planetes that folded/snapped. Now I'm confoozled!




It currently looks like UPS just shifted my delivery date and Slate could be here tomorrow! I'll take pics of both Slate and Gunmetal for you as soon as Slate gets here. 

Le Pliage is the line that folds (plier means 'to fold' in French) and snaps. Planetes can fold flat bit doesn't fold up into the little package that Le Pliage does.


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> haha eehlers, you have converted us all!  And I was so skeptical!



Lol...Longchamp should start paying me a commission!  Though I do feel bad that I keep chatting about LC in the MJ chat thread!!!  Though I talk up MJ and MbMJ just as persuasively as I talk up LC, so I guess it evens out.


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Thanks
> 
> She is def my new baby. The second I saw this size on preorder in December I knew it was going to be mine. It is THE perfect size and the strap length is phenomenal. I'm skeptical of taking it to work this week with all the rain but it's suppose to be beautiful Saturday and I'm going to the zoo with my adorable lawyer. I do wish I could have splurged on a bright color but this was more practical and will get much much more use.



Oh, a zoo date!  How fun.  And...glad to hear the cute lawyer is still in the picture!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> Here's my new pretty!! Presenting proenza schouler ps1 tiny in smoke! It's super difficult to capture the color as it seems to be a bit of a chameleon- sometimes grey sometimes taupe. Having the crossbody strap is so nice.. I wish they would change that about the medium!
> 
> I will be taking her out this weekend so I'll try to capture some sunlight mods. I can fit a continental wallet, phone, keys, some random things like lipgloss compact, and a large sunglasses case.
> 
> View attachment 2591019
> 
> 
> Anyways I don't think I'll be buying anything else for a while but mulberry is calling my name again so we will see if I answer. I went back again to check everything out and mj just wasn't doing it for me, especially how sad they looked trying to sell out before discontinuation at that saks!



Oh wowwwwww, so prettttyyyyyy.  Gosh, I love this purse.  I understand the dilemma between pop color and timeless, classy color.  Maybe you can get yourself a less expensive purse (kate spade, MbMJ, etc.) in a pop color so you can feel placated?



ElainePG said:


> Oooooh, yes! All three, please, if you can manage it thank you! Gunmetal is the other color I'm considering!
> 
> A question: Doesn't the Le Pliage fold up & snap? From what Eru was saying, it sounded like it was only Les Planetes that folded/snapped. Now I'm confoozled!



That's my fault!!!  I realized I typo'd in my post before but by the time I noticed, it was too late for purseblog to let me edit it.  The Le Pliage folds up and snaps, but the Planetes does not--it just collapses flat.  Sorry sorry!



eehlers said:


> Lol...Longchamp should start paying me a commission!  Though I do feel bad that I keep chatting about LC in the MJ chat thread!!!  Though I talk up MJ and MbMJ just as persuasively as I talk up LC, so I guess it evens out.



I figure since it's a chat threat, it's okay?  Haha but yeah, sometimes we drift to different designers.


----------



## Esquared72

Ordered me a few little goodies from the MJ site today...small stuff, nothing exciting like a new bag. I ordered some eye shadow (The Rebel palette), a phone case (not a fan of the one I got when I bought my 5S recently) and a cute little "World of Marc" key chain, which is a little revolving globe.  I'll share pics when they arrive.


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> Ordered me a few little goodies from the MJ site today...small stuff, nothing exciting like a new bag. I ordered some eye shadow (The Rebel palette), a phone case (not a fan of the one I got when I bought my 5S recently) and a cute little "World of Marc" key chain, which is a little revolving globe.  I'll share pics when they arrive.


That keychain is cute and is easily the cheapest MJ thing I have ever seen,


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> That keychain is cute and is easily the cheapest MJ thing I have ever seen,



LOL - I know, right?  Can't beat 18 bucks!


----------



## Eru

Taking us right back off topic, I just put a large gunmetal le pliage on hold as well as a second large black planetes (for my mom, who I saw yesterday when I was reclaiming my car's registration and who clearly wanted my bag).


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Taking us right back off topic, I just put a large gunmetal le pliage on hold as well as a second large black planetes (for my mom, who I saw yesterday when I was reclaiming my car's registration and who clearly wanted my bag).




Yay for mom! What a great gift for Mother's Day. 

I think you'll love gunmetal. I'll share Slate pics tomorrow, but here's red and gunmetal and one of gunmetal alone - it's hard to capture the color on camera but it's a gorgeous dark gray. And...for kicks, here's a pic of Camel (the mini I just switched into) and New Navy.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Yay for mom! What a great gift for Mother's Day.
> 
> I think you'll love gunmetal. I'll share Slate pics tomorrow, but here's red and gunmetal and one of gunmetal alone - it's hard to capture the color on camera but it's a gorgeous dark gray. And...for kicks, here's a pic of Camel (the mini I just switched into) and New Navy.



Thanks for the pix, *eehlers*! I wanted instant gratification, and just couldn't make up my mind between the Large vs. the Medium Le Pliage. So (Nordstrom being so wonderful about returns) I ordered one of each! 

The Large in Gunmetal, the Medium in Slate. They'll be here next week via UPS, and the Large in Bilberry from Saks arrives this Saturday, so I will be awash in folding nylon totes! I'm guessing I'll keep the Medium from Nordstrom, and return the large, but I'm not going to try & second-guess myself. Who knows I may keep both, and then I'll have three! Which means it's a collection! *Gaaaaaaaaah*!

BTW, *Eru*, regarding your question about the totes wearing out at the corners? I was reading some of the Q&As on the Nordstrom site, and I can see why some people have this problem: they're taking the tiny Le Pliage totes, and *jamming their laptops* into them! No wonder their corners are wearing out! But I wouldn't call that the fault of the Longchamp people I'd call it user error.


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the pix, *eehlers*! I wanted instant gratification, and just couldn't make up my mind between the Large vs. the Medium Le Pliage. So (Nordstrom being so wonderful about returns) I ordered one of each!
> 
> The Large in Gunmetal, the Medium in Slate. They'll be here next week via UPS, and the Large in Bilberry from Saks arrives this Saturday, so I will be awash in folding nylon totes! I'm guessing I'll keep the Medium from Nordstrom, and return the large, but I'm not going to try & second-guess myself. Who knows I may keep both, and then I'll have three! Which means it's a collection! *Gaaaaaaaaah*!
> 
> BTW, *Eru*, regarding your question about the totes wearing out at the corners? I was reading some of the Q&As on the Nordstrom site, and I can see why some people have this problem: they're taking the tiny Le Pliage totes, and *jamming their laptops* into them! No wonder their corners are wearing out! But I wouldn't call that the fault of the Longchamp people I'd call it user error.



LOL!  It's raining Longchamps!  If you keep medium Slate, we'll be bag twins yet again. 

I actually use my large Bilberry to tote around my laptop, BUT I also put my laptop in a padded sleeve with soft rounded corners, so it doesn't poke and prod at the corners of my bag.  The large tote is really a bottomless pit...fits my laptop, work papers, charger cords, my lunch, umbrella...the works.


----------



## Eru

Oooooh eehlers, that navy is super pretty tooooooo.

@Elaine: I actually am intending to carry my work laptop in mine, but it is a large, so hopefully it will be okay?  I was noticing a bunch with corner holes this morning on the metro when I was keeping an eye out for slate for you,


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> LOL!  It's raining Longchamps!  If you keep medium Slate, we'll be bag twins yet again.
> 
> I actually use my large Bilberry to tote around my laptop, BUT I also put my laptop in a padded sleeve with soft rounded corners, so it doesn't poke and prod at the corners of my bag.  The large tote is really a bottomless pit...fits my laptop, work papers, charger cords, my lunch, umbrella...the works.



The larges are so large!  I kinda wish my planetes were a medium because those hold their shape better but I know I'll be grateful when I go to meetings and need my laptop (I've decided that the purple one is going to be for traveling and maybe for Fridays, although I have my giraffe tote for Fridays, too, haha).


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Oooooh eehlers, that navy is super pretty tooooooo.
> 
> @Elaine: I actually am intending to carry my work laptop in mine, but it is a large, so hopefully it will be okay?  I was noticing a bunch with corner holes this morning on the metro when I was keeping an eye out for slate for you,



I think you'll be fine.  I use mine for my laptop all the time.  I've had it for about 4 years now and don't have holes in the corners.  One corner has some very slight fraying, but you can't see it unless you really look for it.  I think some people take the term 'knock-around bag' a little TOO literally.  Longchamps can take some abuse and don't need to be babied, but folks who are not bag-obsessed such as we are (which, let's face it, is probably the bulk of people out there) also aren't necessarily as careful/respectful with their bags as we would be.  In my experience, as long as you treat it well and don't literally beat the cr@p out of it, it should last you a long while without any visible signs of wear and tear.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> The larges are so large!  I kinda wish my planetes were a medium because those hold their shape better but I know I'll be grateful when I go to meetings and need my laptop (I've decided that the purple one is going to be for traveling and maybe for Fridays, although I have my giraffe tote for Fridays, too, haha).





eehlers said:


> LOL!  *It's raining Longchamps*!  If you keep medium Slate, we'll be bag twins yet again.
> 
> I actually use my large Bilberry to tote around my laptop, BUT I also put my laptop in a padded sleeve with soft rounded corners, so it doesn't poke and prod at the corners of my bag.  The large tote is really a bottomless pit...fits my laptop, work papers, charger cords, my lunch, umbrella...the works.



You guys are a good influence on me (or else you're enablers I can't make up my mind.  ) I don't think I've ever owned a nice tote! I've always used canvas totes that came as promotions from a software company (this was a long time ago), or from giving a donation to PBS, or from a conference where I was a speaker (e.g. "Association of Forensic Nurses"  really!). They're okay for schlepping groceries, but they aren't exactly "upscale."

I love the 3 colors I picked. I'm excited to see them! 

Now I'm off to the Marc Jacobs site, to see what eehlers bought. I have some of the MJ eyeshadow (in the color Punk) I'm wearing it today. The color is super saturated, which I learned the hard way  , so it doesn't take much to get the effect you want!


----------



## Eru

Just remember that the straw birdy tote would be a lovely beach tote...  

Honestly, Nordstrom/Saks/Longchamp _should_ be paying eehlers.  As of tonight I will have bought four large ones and you got three.  That sounds like eehlers deserves a commision!


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Just remember that the straw birdy tote would be a lovely beach tote...
> 
> Honestly, Nordstrom/Saks/Longchamp _should_ be paying eehlers.  As of tonight I will have bought four large ones and you got three.  That sounds like eehlers deserves a commision!



Heck yeah!  Or at least comp me a bag, for pity's sake!


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Yay for mom! What a great gift for Mother's Day.
> 
> I think you'll love gunmetal. I'll share Slate pics tomorrow, but here's red and gunmetal and one of gunmetal alone - it's hard to capture the color on camera but it's a gorgeous dark gray. And...for kicks, here's a pic of Camel (the mini I just switched into) and New Navy.




That's navy?! I love that navy holy cow!


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Oooooh eehlers, that navy is super pretty tooooooo.
> 
> 
> 
> @Elaine: I actually am intending to carry my work laptop in mine, but it is a large, so hopefully it will be okay?  I was noticing a bunch with corner holes this morning on the metro when I was keeping an eye out for slate for you,




I carry my laptop in my large! I have a MacBook Pro and def keep it in a padded sleeve as well but it fits well and my le pliage has held up fine.


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> That's navy?! I love that navy holy cow!




Isn't it pretty? It's called New Navy (not sure how old navy looked - lol). To be fair it is photographing brighter in the natural light but's it's still a really nice blue with some purple tones that is stunning when the light hits it right. It's the medium short handle and I just love it to bits.


----------



## Eru

I'm about to go make a thread in the longchamp forum but my large bilberry le pliage from saks came so of course I had to compare it to my large bilberry le pliage from Nordstrom and they are slightly different colors and the texture of the nylon and inside are completely different!  Bizarre!


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> I'm about to go make a thread in the longchamp forum but my large bilberry le pliage from saks came so of course I had to compare it to my large bilberry le pliage from Nordstrom and they are slightly different colors and the texture of the nylon and inside are completely different!  Bizarre!




That is weird! I've gotten all of mine from Nordstrom, except one that I got from a boutique near me and have never noticed any texture differences between the boutique one versus Nordies...it's not a natural material like leather so you'd think texture would be consistent! Where were they made? Maybe they are factory differences? Soooo...which one is better?


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> That is weird! I've gotten all of mine from Nordstrom, except one that I got from a boutique near me and have never noticed any texture differences between the boutique one versus Nordies...it's not a natural material like leather so you'd think texture would be consistent! Where were they made? Maybe they are factory differences? Soooo...which one is better?



Both were made in China--but you can see all the photos in the longchamp forum here.

I think the Saks one might be nicer?  Although IDK.  The insides are SO different and I'm thinking the Saks one might be more rainproof.  Saks actually uses plastic to attach their tags, so if I decide I like that one better, I can't do a switcheroo and return the Nordies one to Saks unless they don't care if I've clipped the tag (which Nordstrom just tucks into the pocket).


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Both were made in China--but you can see all the photos in the longchamp forum here.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Saks one might be nicer?  Although IDK.  The insides are SO different and I'm thinking the Saks one might be more rainproof.  Saks actually uses plastic to attach their tags, so if I decide I like that one better, I can't do a switcheroo and return the Nordies one to Saks unless they don't care if I've clipped the tag (which Nordstrom just tucks into the pocket).




Yeah - I just responded in your thread. That's bizarre that they are so different!


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> Yeah - I just responded in your thread. That's bizarre that they are so different!



The saks one feels a lot more like the inside of my planetes (totally smooth), so I'm assuming it's the nicer one??  The color on it is certainly prettier.  But Nordstrom is such a better store than Saks that I'm torn on what to do.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> The saks one feels a lot more like the inside of my planetes (totally smooth), so I'm assuming it's the nicer one??  The color on it is certainly prettier.  But Nordstrom is such a better store than Saks that I'm torn on what to do.


If I can just be a but-in-ski? Not that you asked. 

But if you *really* don't like the quality of the ones from Nordstrom, I say return them, and buy more from Saks while they still have the sale. 

You were only buying from Nordstrom in case you needed to have them repaired but according to our Longchamp "power users" (that's you, *eehlers* & *Nikk*!  ) these bags really don't need to be repaired.

So that means you'd be buying something _now_, that you _don't really like_, to solve a problem in the _future_, that probably _won't happen_. I'm trying to flowchart that in my head, as if it's a Long Range Strategic Plan, and it comes out looking like a giant circle. 

Just sayin'


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> That's navy?! I love that navy holy cow!



It's what they're calling "New Navy" and Nordstrom has it in the Large, for $108.75. Here's the link: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_A but then you have to select the color. It's the second one in from the right.

If I hadn't just bought it in Gunmetal, I'd be considering it in New Navy. But, really, three is enough! (Though I'll send back the Medium Slate if the color is too olive-y. No, really. I will.  )

I'm glad you sent the photo, *eehlers* the image on the screen looks *really* different. (As in: boring!)


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> If I can just be a but-in-ski? Not that you asked.
> 
> But if you *really* don't like the quality of the ones from Nordstrom, I say return them, and buy more from Saks while they still have the sale.
> 
> You were only buying from Nordstrom in case you needed to have them repaired but according to our Longchamp "power users" (that's you, *eehlers* & *Nikk*!  ) these bags really don't need to be repaired.
> 
> So that means you'd be buying something _now_, that you _don't really like_, to solve a problem in the _future_, that probably _won't happen_. I'm trying to flowchart that in my head, as if it's a Long Range Strategic Plan, and it comes out looking like a giant circle.
> 
> Just sayin'



I always appreciate your opinion!

Anyway, I just went over to my parents' place (I live like 6 miles from them...) and acted like I was looking for something in my old room, waited until my mom went up to bed, and then swapped out her gross work tote with the new large planetes (which might actually be even nicer than my identical one--hers holds its shape better!  I nearly swapped) and put all her stuff in it.  I'll hide the gray le pliage one I got her somewhere closer to mother's day (I'll be in Indonesia for mother's day, so I'll have to hide it ahead of time).


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> It's what they're calling "New Navy" and Nordstrom has it in the Large, for $108.75. Here's the link: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longcha...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_A but then you have to select the color. It's the second one in from the right.
> 
> 
> 
> If I hadn't just bought it in Gunmetal, I'd be considering it in New Navy. But, really, three is enough! (Though I'll send back the Medium Slate if the color is too olive-y. No, really. I will.  )
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you sent the photo, *eehlers* the image on the screen looks *really* different. (As in: boring!)




Darn you enabler ... I guess I will be enjoying "new navy." Now if I could find a comfortable and chic navy sandal or flat that isn't patent leather and I will be a happy girl.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I always appreciate your opinion!
> 
> Anyway, I just went over to my parents' place (I live like 6 miles from them...) and acted like I was looking for something in my old room, waited until my mom went up to bed, and then swapped out her gross work tote with the new large planetes (which might actually be even nicer than my identical one--hers holds its shape better!  I nearly swapped) and put all her stuff in it.  I'll hide the gray le pliage one I got her somewhere closer to mother's day (I'll be in Indonesia for mother's day, so I'll have to hide it ahead of time).


What a super cute (and very sweet) way to do it!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Darn you enabler ... I guess I will be enjoying "new navy." *Now if I could find a comfortable and chic navy sandal or flat* that isn't patent leather and I will be a happy girl.


Yep. Enabler. That's me, alright! 

But all your clothes are black! And weren't *you* the one who made a speech to *me* about being constitutionally incapable of wearing navy with black?  

So what will you wear the navy shoe with? (Besides your new Le Pliage tote, that is!)


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> What a super cute (and very sweet) way to do it!



When my mom called to say thank you this morning she was all "I love it, it's perfect.  Would you be offended if I maybe still got the gray one later?"

Mwahaha.


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> When my mom called to say thank you this morning she was all "I love it, it's perfect.  Would you be offended if I maybe still got the gray one later?"
> 
> Mwahaha.



LOL.  I love it.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Yep. Enabler. That's me, alright!
> 
> 
> 
> But all your clothes are black! And weren't *you* the one who made a speech to *me* about being constitutionally incapable of wearing navy with black?
> 
> 
> 
> So what will you wear the navy shoe with? (Besides your new Le Pliage tote, that is!)




I've actually purchased quite a bit of navy (skirts, shirts, sweaters) over the last month. I'm trying to be a bit more flexible hah! No no I will not wear it WITH black but on it's own!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> When my mom called to say thank you this morning she was all "I love it, it's perfect.  Would you be offended if I maybe still got the gray one later?"
> 
> Mwahaha.


Oh, that's funny! Now you just have to hope she doesn't exchange it!


----------



## Eru

I'll go over this weekend and put it somewhere she'll find it with a note saying that it's an _early_ mother's day gift.  She won't act quickly on the gray because she never spends money on herself (certainly not on luxury/fashion) and probably won't end up actually ever getting it for herself.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's funny! Now you just have to hope she doesn't exchange it!



She definitely wanted the planetes more, but was all "it's more expensive and it doesn't fold, so it's less practical, I couldn't."  I think she wanted a folding one for practicality while traveling.  I'm going to keep on her and make sure she actually uses these bags now that I've bought them (which is part of why I physically put her work stuff in the planetes, lol).


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> She definitely wanted the planetes more, but was all "it's more expensive and it doesn't fold, so it's less practical, I couldn't."  I think she wanted a folding one for practicality while traveling.  *I'm going to keep on her and make sure she actually uses these bag*s now that I've bought them (which is part of why I physically put her work stuff in the planetes, lol).


Your mother sounds *so* much like mine! When I'm occasionally able to convince her to get something nice, she tends to save it "for special." Considering that she's 89 (albeit a healthy, fully-functioning 89 who looks & acts more like 75, but still), I wonder what the heck she's "saving" it for! 

A couple of years ago, she bought herself a reversible black raincoat at Nordstrom plain on one side, velveteen brocade on the other. It looks stunning on her! She's worn the "plain" side once. She's worn the "fancy" side  can you guess?  that's right, never! Now she's offering the raincoat to *me*, and I'm considering taking her up on it!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I've actually purchased quite a bit of navy (skirts, shirts, sweaters) over the last month. I'm trying to be a bit more flexible hah! No no I will not wear it WITH black but on it's own!



Wow! Navy! You *are* one wild and crazy girl, aren't you? :giggles:


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Your mother sounds *so* much like mine! When I'm occasionally able to convince her to get something nice, she tends to save it "for special." Considering that she's 89 (albeit a healthy, fully-functioning 89 who looks & acts more like 75, but still&#8230, I wonder what the heck she's "saving" it for!
> 
> A couple of years ago, she bought herself a reversible black raincoat at Nordstrom&#8230; plain on one side, velveteen brocade on the other. It looks stunning on her! She's worn the "plain" side once. She's worn the "fancy" side &#8230; can you guess? &#8230; that's right, never! Now she's offering the raincoat to *me*, and I'm considering taking her up on it!



Hahaha yep, that sounds like my mom. 

And kudoes to your mom for being spry at 89!


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> I've actually purchased quite a bit of navy (skirts, shirts, sweaters) over the last month. I'm trying to be a bit more flexible hah! No no I will not wear it WITH black but on it's own!


These were the official "ok" in my mind to wear navy and black together.  If Chanel can do it, we can do it.


----------



## Eru

Those look so nice.  I would die if I tried to walk in them, but they look so beautiful.


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> These were the official "ok" in my mind to wear navy and black together.  If Chanel can do it, we can do it.




Not even chanel can change my mind it's been so engrained in me. I also have a problem doing brown and black together.


----------



## Esquared72

Slate has arrived. It's a great taupe color. When I first opened the box and the light hit it, it looked like it had quite a bit of olive, which while I don't mind olive - it's not what I really wanted. However, once I took it out of the box and unfolded...awesome taupe goodness. Love it. Will go with everything. 

Hard to capture in pics but these, I guess, are pretty close. 

Eru - it is like the Saks one. Fine weave with the smooth black lining.


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Those look so nice.  I would die if I tried to walk in them, but they look so beautiful.


They are so well-made that walking is actually pretty easy.


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> Slate has arrived. It's a great taupe color. When I first opened the box and the light hit it, it looked like it had quite a bit of olive, which while I don't mind olive - it's not what I really wanted. However, once I took it out of the box and unfolded...awesome taupe goodness. Love it. Will go with everything.
> 
> Hard to capture in pics but these, I guess, are pretty close.
> 
> Eru - it is like the Saks one. Fine weave with the smooth black lining.


Is pic 1 and pic  2 the same bag??  :wondering
I know absolutely nothing about the brand.


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> Is pic 1 and pic  2 the same bag??  :wondering
> I know absolutely nothing about the brand.




Yep. It's one of those colors that shifts depending on the light. The color reminds me of my Chloe Rock Paraty - awesome neutral.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Slate has arrived. It's a great taupe color. When I first opened the box and the light hit it, it looked like it had quite a bit of olive, which while I don't mind olive - it's not what I really wanted. However, once I took it out of the box and unfolded...awesome taupe goodness. Love it. Will go with everything.
> 
> Hard to capture in pics but these, I guess, are pretty close.
> 
> Eru - it is like the Saks one. Fine weave with the smooth black lining.


Thanks for the pictures, eehlers! It's so interesting&#8230; in the top pic, it looks like what i imagine "slate" would be like IRL&#8230; like a slate paving stone, I mean. In the bottom picture, it looks very olive. I'm sure it all has to do with the lighting.

I just received an email from Nordstrom; the Medium (which I got in Slate) will be here Monday. For some reason, they sent the Large in a separate shipment, aaaaaaaaaand&#8230; UPS can't find the tracking number. So we'll see what happens. I ordered the Large in Gunmetal, which I *really* want; I'll be bummed if they lose it!

Tomorrow my Large Bilberry arrives from Saks; the rascal that started the whole thing!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> These were the official "ok" in my mind to wear navy and black together.  If Chanel can do it, we can do it.


Those shoes are stunning, *nascar*! I think they work because the navy is on the "light" side of navy. Maybe? I know that some navy is so dark it almost looks black and if I tried to put *that* dark a navy with black, it would just look like I needed a better lightbulb in my closet! 

I recently bought a little jacket that is navy, cream, and a teeny bit of black the hint of black at the cuffs gives me "permission" to wear it with black silk pants. I must say, it's a great look! But the navy in my jacket is, again, not such a "deep" navy that it looks like I made a mistake when I was getting dressed.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Not even chanel can change my mind it's been so engrained in me. I also have a problem doing brown and black together.



I was raised *exactly* the same way! It's only been the past year that I've been able to put a *very* few navy things with black but they have to be a *light* navy. 

I once bought a Bally bag that was black, with brown trim. I thought it would be useful for business trips, because I could wear it with either black or brown outfits. Instead, the darn thing just sat in the closet!

Maybe it's a cultural thing?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I was raised *exactly* the same way! It's only been the past year that I've been able to put a *very* few navy things with black but they have to be a *light* navy.
> 
> 
> 
> I once bought a Bally bag that was black, with brown trim. I thought it would be useful for business trips, because I could wear it with either black or brown outfits. Instead, the darn thing just sat in the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's a cultural thing?




I wish it wasn't so engrained because I really do love a good color block look and I keep seeing things very similar to nascars shoes but I can never pull the trigger. I guess you could say I do have brown/black because of my black longchamp but I guess I think of the leather as just leather instead of brown.. Oh boy now I'm gonna be super critical of that bag!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Those shoes are stunning, *nascar*! I think they work because the navy is on the "light" side of navy. Maybe? I know that some navy is so dark it almost looks black and if I tried to put *that* dark a navy with black, it would just look like I needed a better lightbulb in my closet!
> 
> I recently bought a little jacket that is navy, cream, and a teeny bit of black the hint of black at the cuffs gives me "permission" to wear it with black silk pants. I must say, it's a great look! But the navy in my jacket is, again, not such a "deep" navy that it looks like I made a mistake when I was getting dressed.





ElainePG said:


> I was raised *exactly* the same way! It's only been the past year that I've been able to put a *very* few navy things with black but they have to be a *light* navy.
> 
> I once bought a Bally bag that was black, with brown trim. I thought it would be useful for business trips, because I could wear it with either black or brown outfits. Instead, the darn thing just sat in the closet!
> 
> Maybe it's a cultural thing?





NikkNak728 said:


> I wish it wasn't so engrained because I really do love a good color block look and I keep seeing things very similar to nascars shoes but I can never pull the trigger. I guess you could say I do have brown/black because of my black longchamp but I guess I think of the leather as just leather instead of brown.. Oh boy now I'm gonna be super critical of that bag!


I guess I'm the oddball.  This pic is a couple of years old.  Navy skirt, tights, black boots and bag.  Looks ok to me.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I guess I'm the oddball.  This pic is a couple of years old.  Navy skirt, tights, black boots and bag.  Looks ok to me.


Oh, *nascar*, you aren't an oddball at all! You *always* look spectacular!


----------



## Eru

This week is so stressful,


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> This week is so stressful,


How come? Getting ready for your trip?


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> This week is so stressful,




Sorry you're stressed. Sending zen-like vibes your way.


----------



## Esquared72

So after carrying nylon bags for quite a while, it was a big difference to load up my Francesca today. Crazy heavy in comparison, but I still just adore this bag. It's such a huge pile of soft and squishy leather.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> How come? Getting ready for your trip?


Some of that (although I'm not really ready, which is stressful, too!), but mostly my boss, who works in another office, asked me to do a ginormous major project by May 10th.  Which would be absolutely fine if I weren't leaving at the crack of dawn this Friday, May 2nd to go to Indonesia FOR WORK.  So I have no time to do this (and I can't even push back on my boss, because the project is for a collaborator in Brazil who needs to see what we do and do his part and then submit it by May 15th) and no time to plan for Indonesia/Malaysia and aaaahhh,   It's keeping me up at night because I'm so stressed which then means I'm useless at work.

Also our newest hire, an administrator, is straight up crazy.  So that doesn't help.



eehlers said:


> Sorry you're stressed. Sending zen-like vibes your way.


Thanks, 



eehlers said:


> So after carrying nylon bags for quite a while, it was a big difference to load up my Francesca today. Crazy heavy in comparison, but I still just adore this bag. It's such a huge pile of soft and squishy leather.


Oh no, is my longchamp going to ruin my other bags for me? 

Such beautiful leather on the francesca, though!


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Some of that (although I'm not really ready, which is stressful, too!), but mostly my boss, who works in another office, asked me to do a ginormous major project by May 10th.  Which would be absolutely fine if I weren't leaving at the crack of dawn this Friday, May 2nd to go to Indonesia FOR WORK.  So I have no time to do this (and I can't even push back on my boss, because the project is for a collaborator in Brazil who needs to see what we do and do his part and then submit it by May 15th) and no time to plan for Indonesia/Malaysia and aaaahhh,   It's keeping me up at night because I'm so stressed which then means I'm useless at work.
> 
> Also our newest hire, an administrator, is straight up crazy.  So that doesn't help.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Oh no, is my longchamp going to ruin my other bags for me?
> 
> Such beautiful leather on the francesca, though!



Ugh.  That's a lot of craziness to be dealing with before a big trip.  I got my own crazy-a$$ co-worker so feel your pain on that one!  

Longchamp definitely is not ruining my other bags for me.  I am still using and loving Ms. Francesca.  Even with the rain, which we'll have for the next few days, I'm still carrying her (and...c'mon...that's prime Longchamp carrying weather!).  I love my lightweight nylon, but my first love will always be amazing leather. 

She ain't heavy...she's my bag.


----------



## ElainePG

I just got an update from UPS. Instead of arriving on Saturday, my third (AND LAST!!!) Longchamp tote (the Large Gunmetal) is arriving TOMORROW! Yay!

It's from Nordstrom. So now I'll have yet one MORE bag to throw into the "comparison pool." I wonder what the lining will look like? If it's something *completely* different from the first two, I think I'll go completely bonkers!

I know that some are made in China, and some are made in France. How can I tell the difference? I don't see a tag.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Some of that (although I'm not really ready, which is stressful, too!), but mostly my boss, who works in another office, asked me to do a ginormous major project by May 10th.  Which would be absolutely fine if I weren't leaving at the crack of dawn this Friday, May 2nd to go to Indonesia FOR WORK.  So I have no time to do this (and I can't even push back on my boss, because the project is for a collaborator in Brazil who needs to see what we do and do his part and then submit it by May 15th) and no time to plan for Indonesia/Malaysia and aaaahhh,   It's keeping me up at night because I'm so stressed which then means I'm useless at work.
> 
> Also our newest hire, an administrator, is straight up crazy.  So that doesn't help.


That sounds stressful indeed on *so* many levels. 

The crazy administrator is s/he someone you report to? Or someone who wanders around bringing bad energy into the entire office? This might sound a little "woo-woo," but once I was consulting in an office that had a Senior V.P. who just *exuded* negativity (to everyone, not just me), and I took to carrying a little piece of black tourmaline crystal in my jacket pocket to bounce-back his negative energy away from me. Sort of like a force field. I have *no* idea if it was the crystal, or my own mind, but I swear, it worked! 

When I began working as an advocate for abused women, and doing a lot of public speaking, I knew that, although most of the people in the audience *wanted* to hear what I had to say, and supported my message, there were going to be some audience members who *hated* what I was saying (and hated me, too!). So I used to put an imaginary bubble around myself before giving a speech, to protect myself from their negative thoughts. And that worked, too. (Just in case you don't have any tourmaline hanging around, LOL!)


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I just got an update from UPS. Instead of arriving on Saturday, my third (AND LAST!!!) Longchamp tote (the Large Gunmetal) is arriving TOMORROW! Yay!
> 
> It's from Nordstrom. So now I'll have yet one MORE bag to throw into the "comparison pool." I wonder what the lining will look like? If it's something *completely* different from the first two, I think I'll go completely bonkers!
> 
> I know that some are made in China, and some are made in France. How can I tell the difference? I don't see a tag.



There's a little plasticky tag on the inside of the bags on the seam.  If the flap side is away from you, it should be on the right.  Mine were both made in China.



ElainePG said:


> That sounds stressful indeed on *so* many levels.
> 
> The crazy administrator is s/he someone you report to? Or someone who wanders around bringing bad energy into the entire office? This might sound a little "woo-woo," but once I was consulting in an office that had a Senior V.P. who just *exuded* negativity (to everyone, not just me), and I took to carrying a little piece of black tourmaline crystal in my jacket pocket to bounce-back his negative energy away from me. Sort of like a force field. I have *no* idea if it was the crystal, or my own mind, but I swear, it worked!
> 
> When I began working as an advocate for abused women, and doing a lot of public speaking, I knew that, although most of the people in the audience *wanted* to hear what I had to say, and supported my message, there were going to be some audience members who *hated* what I was saying (and hated me, too!). So I used to put an imaginary bubble around myself before giving a speech, to protect myself from their negative thoughts. And that worked, too. (Just in case you don't have any tourmaline hanging around, LOL!)



No, fortunately she is a secretary (or program assistant, as we call them), but she definitely brings endless bad energy in.  Endless whining.

I will try this magic bubble approach,


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> No, fortunately she is a secretary (or program assistant, as we call them), but she definitely brings endless bad energy in.  *Endless whining.
> *
> I will try this magic bubble approach,



And in the meantime, the Purse Blog had an article today about cute key fobs. One of the fobs they featured is this one: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...y4Kdg&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=321952 and I immediately thought that it would be perfect for you! Obviously not at that price (you could buy 1.5 Longchamp totes for that price!) but here's a picture to brighten your day. This little fella is a Galapagos lizard with magic powers: he guards against whiny office people.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> There's a little plasticky tag on the inside of the bags on the seam.  If the flap side is away from you, it should be on the right.  Mine were both made in China.



My Large Bilberry bag from Saks was made in China (that's the one with the more "rubbery-feeling" lining). The Medium Slate from Nordstrom, with the slightly lighter lining, was made in France. I wonder if that accounts for the difference?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> My Large Bilberry bag from Saks was made in China (that's the one with the more "rubbery-feeling" lining). The Medium Slate from Nordstrom, with the slightly lighter lining, was made in France. I wonder if that accounts for the difference?




Interesting. My medium Slate from Nordstrom, ordered just a few days before yours, was made in China.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Interesting. My medium Slate from Nordstrom, ordered just a few days before yours, was made in China.


Hmmmmm. And what's the inside of your medium Slate like? Is it the industrial-strength rubber, or the lighter version?


----------



## NikkNak728

You guys are cracking me up- I can't wait to get my new navy with a completely different inside. Just watch it will have a hot pink inside, made in hmmm Australia.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> You guys are cracking me up- I can't wait to get my new navy with a completely different inside. Just watch it will have a hot pink inside, made in hmmm Australia.


HAH! And there will be a little logo of a kangaroo stamped on the leather, instead of a horse...


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> And in the meantime, the Purse Blog had an article today about cute key fobs. One of the fobs they featured is this one: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...y4Kdg&LScreativeid=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=321952 and I immediately thought that it would be perfect for you! Obviously not at that price (you could buy 1.5 Longchamp totes for that price!) but here's a picture to brighten your day. This little fella is a Galapagos lizard with magic powers: he guards against whiny office people.



That is *so* cute!  People make the cutest key fobs and I always want them.  Luckily, I got really, really cute ones when I studied abroad in Australia (one's a bright purple leather wombat with a light in its butt and the other is an even cuter yellow echidna with a light in its butt, lol), so I can often convince myself I don't need expensive new ones.  Even when I want want want them.



ElainePG said:


> My Large Bilberry bag from Saks was made in China (that's the one with the more "rubbery-feeling" lining). The Medium Slate from Nordstrom, with the slightly lighter lining, was made in France. I wonder if that accounts for the difference?



So weird!  The ones I just got at Nordies were made in China and had the lighter lining.  Bizarre.



NikkNak728 said:


> You guys are cracking me up- I can't wait to get my new navy with a completely different inside. Just watch it will have a hot pink inside, made in hmmm Australia.



Haha that would be amazing.



ElainePG said:


> HAH! And there will be a little logo of a kangaroo stamped on the leather, instead of a horse...



I would legitimately buy that.


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eru

nascar fan said:


> Hi, ladies!!!!!!!!!



Hi hi how goes?


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Hi hi how goes?


All is well with me and mine.  
I haven't been doing much but working.  I haven't bought any bags in a while now!  I'm actually proud of myself.  I think I can hold out until later in the year.  
Anything exciting going on?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> All is well with me and mine.
> I haven't been doing much but working.  I haven't bought any bags in a while now!  I'm actually proud of myself.  I think I can hold out until later in the year.
> Anything exciting going on?


We've all been buying Longchamp bags by the armload! (On sale, *of course*!!) 

Which isn't exactly MJ-related, except that a nylon Longchamp is a *great* place to store your MJ if you're caught in the rain!


----------



## Esquared72

Found this Beth Hobo on eBay for $92. I just love the lining. She needs some conditioning as the leather is a bit dry and some Edge Kote on the handle piping, but other than that - really great shape and super clean inside and out. I love old MbMJ - the leather is just so substantial and heavenly. 

Also realized I never shared my World of Marc Jacobs keychain.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Found this Beth Hobo on eBay for $92. I just love the lining. She needs some conditioning as the leather is a bit dry and some Edge Kote on the handle piping, but other than that - really great shape and super clean inside and out. I love old MbMJ - the leather is just so substantial and heavenly.
> 
> Also realized I never shared my World of Marc Jacobs keychain.


The lining of your hobo bag is *amazing*! Of course, you'll be the only one to see it, but what a treat every time you open up your bag!
Love the keychain. Did you see that Purse Blog had a little photo essay on key fobs the other day? Except theirs were hundreds of dollars. I think you really scored with your $18 one, and it's a *lot* prettier than most of the ones they showed!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> We've all been buying Longchamp bags by the armload! (On sale, *of course*!!)
> 
> Which isn't exactly MJ-related, except that a nylon Longchamp is a *great* place to store your MJ if you're caught in the rain!


Hmm.  I just can't seem to get on board with that brand.  I just don't get it.  Oh well.  That leaves more for y'all.  



eehlers said:


> Found this Beth Hobo on eBay for $92. I just love the lining. She needs some conditioning as the leather is a bit dry and some Edge Kote on the handle piping, but other than that - really great shape and super clean inside and out. I love old MbMJ - the leather is just so substantial and heavenly.
> 
> Also realized I never shared my World of Marc Jacobs keychain.


I love that lining!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> I love that lining!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I know, right?? I love it, too. I miss these bright and whimsical linings.


----------



## ElainePG

Speaking of comfy flats (we always seem to end up there, right?) I scored these Cole Haan Manhattans *on sale* at their boutique in Carmel today. They are a *perfect* match to my REDValentino bow clutch, which I've had since last fall.

The Kate Spade boutique is just a few stores away from Cole Haan, and they were having a store-wide 25% sale on all jewelry&#8230; today only! The only problem is, although the hinge on the bracelet seemed just fine while we walked around Carmel, it fell off in the car. And then it fell off a few more times in the house. I called, and they're going to find me one that's more secure. I'll have to go back there on Monday, but it's only 15 minutes away&#8230; no big deal.

ETA: I had one of my Longchamps with me&#8230; it came in very handy as we shopped&#8230; and shopped&#8230; and shopped...


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of comfy flats (we always seem to end up there, right?) I scored these Cole Haan Manhattans *on sale* at their boutique in Carmel today. They are a *perfect* match to my REDValentino bow clutch, which I've had since last fall.
> 
> The Kate Spade boutique is just a few stores away from Cole Haan, and they were having a store-wide 25% sale on all jewelry&#8230; today only! The only problem is, although the hinge on the bracelet seemed just fine while we walked around Carmel, it fell off in the car. And then it fell off a few more times in the house. I called, and they're going to find me one that's more secure. I'll have to go back there on Monday, but it's only 15 minutes away&#8230; no big deal.
> 
> ETA: I had one of my Longchamps with me&#8230; it came in very handy as we shopped&#8230; and shopped&#8230; and shopped...


Oooo those are super cute shoes! I love the bow on the back.


----------



## ElainePG

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo those are super cute shoes! I love the bow on the back.



Thanks! I'm crazy about the bow. 

I have them in two colors now: nude and raspberry. I was sort of tempted to get them in black, but I am drowning in black shoes!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> Thanks! I'm crazy about the bow.
> 
> I have them in two colors now: nude and raspberry. I was sort of tempted to get them in black, but I am drowning in black shoes!


Oh you can never have too many black shoes! lol  Especially if they are comfy (I'm such a help!). :


----------



## ElainePG

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh you can never have too many black shoes! lol  Especially if they are comfy *(I'm such a help!)*. :



How come when *I* do something like that on this thread, they call me an *enabler*? 

Truthfully, though? I was considering going back for the black ones!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> How come when *I* do something like that on this thread, they call me an *enabler*?
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully, though? I was considering going back for the black ones!




Well I do have them in four colors... Why not go for black!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Well I do have them in four colors... Why not go for black!



Ummmm because I have six pairs of black shoes? And that's *not* counting my MbMJ Punk Lace Mouse flats, which are black & white, and my Adam Tucker zebra patterned ivory & black flats, and my Taryn Rose loafers, which are cream & black, and my AGL flats, which are light brown with black patent leather at the toe? 

Just sayin'


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Ummmm because I have six pairs of black shoes? And that's *not* counting my MbMJ Punk Lace Mouse flats, which are black & white, and my Adam Tucker zebra patterned ivory & black flats, and my Taryn Rose loafers, which are cream & black, and my AGL flats, which are light brown with black patent leather at the toe?
> 
> 
> 
> Just sayin'




I counted.. I'm sick with 16 pairs of black shoes


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Ummmm because I have six pairs of black shoes? And that's *not* counting my MbMJ Punk Lace Mouse flats, which are black & white, and my Adam Tucker zebra patterned ivory & black flats, and my Taryn Rose loafers, which are cream & black, and my AGL flats, which are light brown with black patent leather at the toe?
> 
> Just sayin'


it sounds like you do not need another pair of black shoes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> How come when *I* do something like that on this thread, they call me an *enabler*?
> 
> Truthfully, though? I was considering going back for the black ones!


I'm too new to posting so I guess I can't get to enabling status yet.   So therefore I am able to enable away.....


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> it sounds like you do not need another pair of black shoes.


Yes, that's pretty much what I thought!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I counted.. I'm sick with 16 pairs of black shoes



YIKES! You win!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> YIKES! You win!




It's a sickness! Oddly enough, I still seem to be buying black. I was looking for new black gladiator sandals.. Guess I don't actually need them now that I've counted the raw numbers. Maybe a cognac would be good instead.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> It's a sickness! Oddly enough, I still seem to be buying black. I was looking for new black gladiator sandals.. Guess I don't actually need them now that I've counted the raw numbers. *Maybe a cognac would be good instead*.


That came out funny! I know you don't drink, so I'm assuming you meant the *COLOR* cognac. Yes? 

And now that we've straightened *that* out, I own an MJ Baroque Single XL in Cognac, and also an MJ Long Lex wallet in Cognac. It's become my favorite shade of brown and I don't usually like brown! But Cognac is so rich and inviting and it even goes with black! 

Well, maybe not for you. But if I had a pair of cognac sandals, I'd wear them with black pants or a black skirt. As long as I added one more cognac "something" to the outfit (like the trim on a shirt).


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> That came out funny! I know you don't drink, so I'm assuming you meant the *COLOR* cognac. Yes?
> 
> 
> 
> And now that we've straightened *that* out, I own an MJ Baroque Single XL in Cognac, and also an MJ Long Lex wallet in Cognac. It's become my favorite shade of brown and I don't usually like brown! But Cognac is so rich and inviting and it even goes with black!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe not for you. But if I had a pair of cognac sandals, I'd wear them with black pants or a black skirt. As long as I added one more cognac "something" to the outfit (like the trim on a shirt).




Oh oh yes the color! I don't actually drink cognac.. Not entirely sure what it tastes like? I use to have a Stam and a Fran in the color but sadly have them up. I have flats and boots in the color so just need sandals..


----------



## ElainePG

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm too new to posting so I guess I can't get to enabling status yet.  *So therefore I am able to enable away*.....



Go for it! We *love* enablers here! :giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh oh yes the color! I don't actually drink cognac.. Not entirely sure what it tastes like? I use to have a Stam and a Fran in the color but sadly have them up. *I have flats and boots in the color so just need sandals*..



Do you wear your cognac flats & boots with black clothes?


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> Go for it! We *love* enablers here! :giggles:


----------



## Eru

Hi from Jakarta!  I passed through Narita/Tokyo airport and duly noted all the duty free luxury shopping.  Maybe on the way back I'll have to check it out,


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Do you wear your cognac flats & boots with black clothes?




Oh I so def do! And recently? Navy with the cognac too! I'm really stepping into brave zones haha!


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Hi from Jakarta!  I passed through Narita/Tokyo airport and duly noted all the duty free luxury shopping.  Maybe on the way back I'll have to check it out,




Hope your having a good but safe time! I think you can't say maybe... Duty free shopping is a MUST!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Hi from Jakarta!  I passed through Narita/Tokyo airport and duly noted all the duty free luxury shopping.  Maybe on the way back I'll have to check it out,


Oh, you absolutely *MUST*! I don't know if you wear perfume, but duty free has the *best* bargains on perfume. Scarves are another good thing to buy, because they take up so little space in your suitcase!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh I so def do! And recently? Navy with the cognac too! *I'm really stepping into brave zones* haha!



Will wonders never cease!


----------



## ElainePG

My new Marc Jacobs eyeliners arrived yesterday now I have five! (They're a little addictive ). They're only available on the MJ site and on Sephora. I buy them from Sephora, because I'm VIB Rouge so I get free shipping. Here's the whole range of colors: http://www.sephora.com/highliner-gel-crayon-P379434?skuId=1501311

They stay in place really well, but they're a bit of a challenge to take off at the end of the day; kind of like waterproof mascara. Soap & water won't do it. You need to use eye makeup remover.

As I look at the photo, I can se that #3, O(vert) and #4 Th(ink) look nearly identical, but IRL they don't. #3 is forest green, and #4 is dark blue. I actually like #4 a lot, because it isn't a "hit you over the head" blue it's more subtle.


----------



## ElainePG

*eehlers*, isn't this the Marc Jacobs "Sister" wallet that you have in gorgeous sunflower yellow? http://www.belleandclive.com/browse...cm_mmc=cj-_-2178999-_-1909792-_-Belle+&+Clive

You bought yours on Gilt last year, if I'm not mistaken. Is this the price you paid for it? And have you ever heard of this company?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> *eehlers*, isn't this the Marc Jacobs "Sister" wallet that you have in gorgeous sunflower yellow? http://www.belleandclive.com/browse...cm_mmc=cj-_-2178999-_-1909792-_-Belle+&+Clive
> 
> You bought yours on Gilt last year, if I'm not mistaken. Is this the price you paid for it? And have you ever heard of this company?




They are related to bluefly if I'm correct- I have ordered from bluefly without issue and I believe bell and Clive are their sister company.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> They are related to bluefly if I'm correct- I have ordered from bluefly without issue and I believe bell and Clive are their sister company.


Thanks! One *more* place to spend my money, LOL! (Though I'm not totally impressed by their markdowns.)


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Thanks! One *more* place to spend my money, LOL! (Though I'm not totally impressed by their markdowns.)




Sometimes I see Gucci or mulberry on their super sales but usually when they are just a regular sale it's not hugely discounted. Still worth looking at once in a while! &#128521;


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Sometimes I see Gucci or mulberry on their super sales but usually when they are just a regular sale it's not hugely discounted. Still worth looking at once in a while! &#128521;


I've bookmarked them&#8230; I'll drop by occasionally. But I think for the time being I won't register. They have Mulberry up right now, but it's not a super sale (as best I can tell).


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> *eehlers*, isn't this the Marc Jacobs "Sister" wallet that you have in gorgeous sunflower yellow? http://www.belleandclive.com/browse...cm_mmc=cj-_-2178999-_-1909792-_-Belle+&+Clive
> 
> You bought yours on Gilt last year, if I'm not mistaken. Is this the price you paid for it? And have you ever heard of this company?



I was able to get the Sister for quite a bit less on Gilt - it was either right around or not too much above $200, if I'm not mistaken.  I really looooove this lime color, but one thing I definitely DON'T need right now is another wallet!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I was able to get the Sister for quite a bit less on Gilt - it was either right around or not too much above $200, if I'm not mistaken.  I really looooove this lime color, but one thing I definitely DON'T need right now is another wallet!


Neither do I! And I don't think the price is all that great. It seems to me that you paid around $219.


----------



## NikkNak728

So very quiet here! 

Today I'm officially on summer! My internship ended and although summer classes started Monday.. It's not so bad.


----------



## Esquared72

Congrat, Nikk! 

I've been pretty crazed at work.  Our annual convention, consisting of about 6,000 of our customers, is kicking off on Monday.  I head out to Vegas on Saturday and will be there all week.  I'm taking a little bit of play time on Sunday - plan to head over to the shops at Caesars and stop by the MJ and MbMJ boutiques...


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> So very quiet here!
> 
> Today I'm officially on summer! My internship ended and although summer classes started Monday.. It's not so bad.



CONGRATULATIONS!! 

What are you going to do with all your "free" time? (joke)


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going to do with all your "free" time? (joke)




Haha thanks! Well of course I have summer classes so that will be oh so fun.. But I think I will just work out more, sit in the sun and read a lot. It's 84 here today so my first day of the sun was successful!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Congrat, Nikk!
> 
> I've been pretty crazed at work.  Our annual convention, consisting of about 6,000 of our customers, is kicking off on Monday.  I head out to Vegas on Saturday and will be there all week.  I'm taking a little bit of play time on Sunday - plan to head over to *the shops at Caesars* and stop by the MJ and MbMJ boutiques...



I went to the Shops @ Caesars with my sister-in-law about 15 years ago (*years* before I knew anything about designer bags) so the only place I knew to shop was the Coach store. But it turned out that, operating on pure instinct, I actually bought something good! I had it authenticated on the Coach forum this winter, and it's something called a "Bridle" bag a small black leather bag with a zipper on top & a short shoulder strap, no aggressive logos (just the single "COACH New York" stamp you see in the second photo), very nice for evening. In fact, for years, it was the *only* evening bag I had!  It's had a lot of use, but it still looks brand new. I think the older Coach bags really hold up well, even though I'm not especially a Coach fan.

Do you plan on "indulging" while you're in the MJ & MbMJ boutiques? Please say yes we want to shop vicariously through you!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Haha thanks! Well of course I have summer classes so that will be oh so fun.. But I think I will just work out more, sit in the sun and read a lot. It's 84 here today so my first day of the sun was successful!



Do you have a full course load this summer? I know in the fall it's all about your thesis, so is this summer a wrap-up of requirements? Do you have to take (ugh) Statistics?

Sunshine is good--- gotta get those Vitamin D levels up!


----------



## ElainePG

Kate Spade is doing something good I just got an email about it and went to their web site. It's a campaign called "On Purpose." Here's the link: http://www.katespade.com/on-purpose...ose,en_US,sc.html&extgid=extg_05052014_45_CSR

I ended up buying one of the Friendship Bracelets, because I liked the message. They have scarves & a tote, also. I *love* it when companies do things to empower women economically!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Do you have a full course load this summer? I know in the fall it's all about your thesis, so is this summer a wrap-up of requirements? Do you have to take (ugh) Statistics?
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine is good--- gotta get those Vitamin D levels up!




Ugh yes the fall will be miserable! This summer in taking two theory classes, a research class and a statistical analysis of research class. Super boring and dry summer of grad classss &#128513;..

I think I will try to go on a few mini vacations to offset the awfulness of the classes.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> Kate Spade is doing something good I just got an email about it and went to their web site. It's a campaign called "On Purpose." Here's the link: http://www.katespade.com/on-purpose...ose,en_US,sc.html&extgid=extg_05052014_45_CSR
> 
> I ended up buying one of the Friendship Bracelets, because I liked the message. They have scarves & a tote, also. I *love* it when companies do things to empower women economically!


Okay, I'm officially loving this! I love what they represent and so cute taboot! I might have to order myself one. Thanks for sharing, Elaine.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Ugh yes the fall will be miserable! This summer in taking two theory classes, a research class and a *statistical analysis of research class*. Super boring and dry summer of grad classss &#128513;..
> 
> I think I will try to go on a few mini vacations to offset the awfulness of the classes.



On the other hand, you never know. I met "The Hubster To Be" in the required Statistics course. It wasn't even the section I wanted to take, because it met from 7 to 9 Tuesday & Thursday nights! But my 2 best girlfriends were taking that section, and they schlepped me along. And there he was! We became that year's romance. Go figure! 

Mini-vacations are a good idea, though. I did those every chance I had, especially in the summer. As little as 3 days away made a difference. Even if I had to bring some books with me, just a change of scenery helped a lot.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> On the other hand, you never know. I met "The Hubster To Be" in the required Statistics course. It wasn't even the section I wanted to take, because it met from 7 to 9 Tuesday & Thursday nights! But my 2 best girlfriends were taking that section, and they schlepped me along. And there he was! We became that year's romance. Go figure!
> 
> 
> 
> Mini-vacations are a good idea, though. I did those every chance I had, especially in the summer. As little as 3 days away made a difference. Even if I had to bring some books with me, just a change of scenery helped a lot.




Unfortunately my classes are 97% all women.. It's ridiculous. Not even some man candy! I do find summer classes to be easier though so it won't be too bad!


----------



## ElainePG

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay, I'm officially loving this! *I love what they represent and so cute taboot*! I might have to order myself one. Thanks for sharing, Elaine.



I know, right? I *love* that they make it fun & rewarding to support a worthy cause! I couldn't decide between the scarf & the bracelet, but when I saw all the different bracelets, with a positive message on each one, I just knew that for me it was going to be a bracelet. Then it was the challenge of deciding *which* positive message! It was originally going to be "DREAM," but then I saw "LIVE FULLY," and that just absolutely spoke to me!

I'm hoping mine arrives soon. If the quality is up to their usual high standard, I will probably buy a few more as future gifts. I always like to keep some "just in case" gifts tucked away, because you never know when a friend needs a pick-me-up. But I couldn't be sure of the quality of these, so I just bought 1 for now.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> I know, right? I *love* that they make it fun & rewarding to support a worthy cause! I couldn't decide between the scarf & the bracelet, but when I saw all the different bracelets, with a positive message on each one, I just knew that for me it was going to be a bracelet. Then it was the challenge of deciding *which* positive message! It was originally going to be "DREAM," but then I saw "LIVE FULLY," and that just absolutely spoke to me!
> 
> I'm hoping mine arrives soon. If the quality is up to their usual high standard, I will probably buy a few more as future gifts. I always like to keep some "just in case" gifts tucked away, because you never know when a friend needs a pick-me-up. But I couldn't be sure of the quality of these, so I just bought 1 for now.


I'm looking at the Dream one. I do love them all though. If you wouldn't mind posting a picture when you get it and let me know what you think of the quality. I haven't purchased anything from Kate Spade....yet. lol


----------



## ElainePG

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm looking at the Dream one. I do love them all though. If you wouldn't mind posting a picture when you get it and let me know what you think of the quality. *I haven't purchased anything from Kate Spade....yet*. lol



Really??? I have a serious compulsion problem I'm addicted to her "Idiom" bangle bracelets. I just love the positive messages! Fortunately, my addiction is limited to the hinged oval style, or else I'd be drowning in bangles.  

I have 10 of them. I try to only buy them when they're on sale, and so far I've pretty much managed to stick to that promise. I think I bought one of the $48 ones at full price, but all the others I've gotten at a discount.

I used to get them on eBay, but I've gone back to buying them either at my local Kate Spade boutique or the K.S. website, because the magnetic clasp that keeps the hinged bangles closed sometimes is a little kooky and I've had to do an exchange. Fortunately, their customer service is fabulous.

I'll be glad to post a picture when it arrives both on my wrist and off.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> Really??? I have a serious compulsion problem I'm addicted to her "Idiom" bangle bracelets. I just love the positive messages! Fortunately, my addiction is limited to the hinged oval style, or else I'd be drowning in bangles.
> 
> I have 10 of them. I try to only buy them when they're on sale, and so far I've pretty much managed to stick to that promise. I think I bought one of the $48 ones at full price, but all the others I've gotten at a discount.
> 
> I used to get them on eBay, but I've gone back to buying them either at my local Kate Spade boutique or the K.S. website, because the magnetic clasp that keeps the hinged bangles closed sometimes is a little kooky and I've had to do an exchange. Fortunately, their customer service is fabulous.
> 
> I'll be glad to post a picture when it arrives both on my wrist and off.


So you know I had to go check out those idiom bracelets.    Very nice. I'm glad to hear her jewelry is good quality. That's good to know in case of any future purchases.  Which width bangle do you get or do you vary it up? 

Great...I've gone from looking at handbags to looking at jewelry. lol You've gotta love tpf!!


----------



## ElainePG

beachbaggal said:


> so you know i had to go check out those idiom bracelets.    very nice. I'm glad to hear her jewelry is good quality. That's good to know in case of any future purchases.  which width bangle do you get or do you vary it up?
> 
> Great...i've gone from looking at handbags to looking at jewelry. Lol *you've gotta love tpf*!!



That's *exactly* why I love tPF!!!

I have fairly small wrists, and *I'm* small, so I wear the thin-ish bangles. But they also have to be the oval shape (which fits me better than the round), and hinged, so that they're easy to take on & off. Here's an example of one I just got, but the day I bought it the boutique was having a 25% off sale on bracelets so i didn't pay full price: http://www.katespade.com/for-the-fu...-bracelets#start=14&cgid=ks-jewelry-bracelets .
Then when I got it home the magnetic clasp kept opening up, so I called them, and they were very apologetic they found me another one that had a much stronger magnet, and had it all ready for me when I went back a few days later. So far the new one is working great.

I think it's just a matter of experimenting until you find the style that's best for you. At least they aren't very expensive I tell my husband I *could* have become addicted to rubies or emeralds!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Unfortunately my classes are 97% all women.. It's ridiculous. Not even some *man candy*! I do find summer classes to be easier though so it won't be too bad!



man candy????? that's hysterical!!!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> man candy????? that's hysterical!!!




Speaking of candy.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I was told I'm not allowed to open till my grades are posted but boy oh boy was the bag and box tempting!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> That's *exactly* why I love tPF!!!
> 
> I have fairly small wrists, and *I'm* small, so I wear the thin-ish bangles. But they also have to be the oval shape (which fits me better than the round), and hinged, so that they're easy to take on & off. Here's an example of one I just got, but the day I bought it the boutique was having a 25% off sale on bracelets so i didn't pay full price: http://www.katespade.com/for-the-fu...-bracelets#start=14&cgid=ks-jewelry-bracelets .
> Then when I got it home the magnetic clasp kept opening up, so I called them, and they were very apologetic they found me another one that had a much stronger magnet, and had it all ready for me when I went back a few days later. So far the new one is working great.
> 
> I think it's just a matter of experimenting until you find the style that's best for you. At least they aren't very expensive I tell my husband I *could* have become addicted to rubies or emeralds!


That's a pretty bracelet. I don't have the smallest wrists so I always have to make sure I can slide bangles on, but the hinge is nice. Hmmm...something to think about it. I can't wait to hear what you think about your newest bracelet purchase.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NikkNak728 said:


> Speaking of candy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609540
> 
> 
> I was told I'm not allowed to open till my grades are posted but boy oh boy was the bag and box tempting!


Ooooo...that's so tempting!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Speaking of candy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609540
> 
> 
> I was told I'm not allowed to open till my grades are posted but boy oh boy was the bag and box tempting!



You haven't even *peeked*????


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> You haven't even *peeked*????




No and it's killing me!!!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> No and it's killing me!!!


Well, I should think *so*! So when are your grades posted?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Well, I should think *so*! So when are your grades posted?




I think the teachers have till next Sunday &#128545; such a long wait


----------



## nascar fan

I am trying to find the avatar someone around here has that says something about "then I knew we couldn't be friends."  It is something about a friend saying she can't imagine spending so much on a bag ... then I knew we couldn't be friends.
Where is it?  
Y'all know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> I am trying to find the avatar someone around here has that says something about "then I knew we couldn't be friends."  It is something about a friend saying she can't imagine spending so much on a bag ... then I knew we couldn't be friends.
> Where is it?
> Y'all know what I'm talking about?




I do! It's from someecards.com - one of my favorite sites.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I am trying to find the avatar someone around here has that says something about "then I knew we couldn't be friends."  It is something about a friend saying she can't imagine spending so much on a bag ... then I knew we couldn't be friends.
> Where is it?
> Y'all know what I'm talking about?



Here ya go


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 2612673


This is *hysterical*! I just put it up on my Facebook page. I think my "real-life" friends are clueless about my handbag addiction, so I guess now they'll know! 

It will be interesting to see if I get any "Likes," or if everyone just ignores it.

How about you guys? Can you talk to your "physical" (as opposed to virtual) friends about bags? Or do they just kind of stare blankly at you?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> This is *hysterical*! I just put it up on my Facebook page. I think my "real-life" friends are clueless about my handbag addiction, so I guess now they'll know!
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if I get any "Likes," or if everyone just ignores it.
> 
> 
> 
> How about you guys? Can you talk to your "physical" (as opposed to virtual) friends about bags? Or do they just kind of stare blankly at you?




Oh my god my friends stare blankly at me- it's like talking to cardboard. My very best friend works in HR for Nordstrom but doesn't even take advantage of the discount.. She doesn't even carry a bag most of the time-It's blasphemy. I have one friend that understands my designer purchases and all the rest lecture me.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh my god my friends stare blankly at me- it's like talking to cardboard. My very best friend works in HR for Nordstrom but doesn't even take advantage of the discount.. She doesn't even carry a bag most of the time-It's blasphemy. I have one friend that understands my designer purchases *and all the rest lecture me*.



And this is why you have to come to tPF now & then, and hang out with *us*!


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> I do! It's from someecards.com - one of my favorite sites.





faith_ann said:


> Here ya go
> View attachment 2612673


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> And this is why you have to come to tPF now & then, and hang out with *us*!




Exactly.. It's been too quiet though and I don't know what to do with myself when it's that quiet!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Exactly.. It's been too quiet though and I don't know what to do with myself when it's that quiet!


I know it seems as though nobody's doing any shopping!

Okay maybe you can help me make up my mind between these two denim shirts. This one is from Saks off 5th, and is on sale for $77: http://www.saksoff5th.com/embellish...id=_BTcLfGB85-SkLV&location=18691&slotLoads=8

And this one is from Nordstrom, it's $100, and it's not on sale: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-military-denim-shirt/3734082?origin=wishlist

I see wearing either of them the same way: open, over a white tee and jeans (or over black tee & black pants). In other words, turning the shirt into a jacket.

Thoughts?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I know it seems as though nobody's doing any shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay maybe you can help me make up my mind between these two denim shirts. This one is from Saks off 5th, and is on sale for $77: http://www.saksoff5th.com/embellish...id=_BTcLfGB85-SkLV&location=18691&slotLoads=8
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is from Nordstrom, it's $100, and it's not on sale: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-military-denim-shirt/3734082?origin=wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> I see wearing either of them the same way: open, over a white tee and jeans (or over black tee & black pants). In other words, turning the shirt into a jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?




Of course I like the one that isn't on sale, but I think it's sharper looking.. I actually want it too &#128556; but I would wear it as a shirt- maybe you would be happier with a light jean jacket if you want to wear it open?


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Of course I like the one that isn't on sale, but I think it's sharper looking.. I actually want it too &#128556; but I would wear it as a shirt- maybe you would be happier with a light jean jacket if you want to wear it open?


I have a light jean jacket, but the RA has thrown off my internal thermostat so a jeans jacket makes me get too hot. I've been buying lightweight silk or chiffon blouses to wear as "jacket substitutes" (mostly from RueLaLa or Gilt, so the prices have been reasonable). That's why I was thinking of making this shirt into a jacket-y thing.

And then once the meds start working, I can turn it back into a shirt.

I kind of agree with you about the Nordstrom top being cuter. It isn't THAT much more $$ than the 7s shirt, only $23. The cost of a pizza and two diet cokes, plus tax & tip


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I have a light jean jacket, but the RA has thrown off my internal thermostat so a jeans jacket makes me get too hot. I've been buying lightweight silk or chiffon blouses to wear as "jacket substitutes" (mostly from RueLaLa or Gilt, so the prices have been reasonable). That's why I was thinking of making this shirt into a jacket-y thing.
> 
> 
> 
> And then once the meds start working, I can turn it back into a shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of agree with you about the Nordstrom top being cuter. It isn't THAT much more $$ than the 7s shirt, only $23. The cost of a pizza and two diet cokes, plus tax & tip




Ohhh that makes sense, then a denim shirt makes sense as a substitute. It also saves you the pizza calories &#128539;


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> I know it seems as though nobody's doing any shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay maybe you can help me make up my mind between these two denim shirts. This one is from Saks off 5th, and is on sale for $77: http://www.saksoff5th.com/embellish...id=_BTcLfGB85-SkLV&location=18691&slotLoads=8
> 
> 
> 
> And this one is from Nordstrom, it's $100, and it's not on sale: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-military-denim-shirt/3734082?origin=wishlist
> 
> 
> 
> I see wearing either of them the same way: open, over a white tee and jeans (or over black tee & black pants). In other words, turning the shirt into a jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?




I have the MK one in a slightly different wash. I got it on clearance for $25 or so at Macys, and that's the most I'd pay for it. I'd get the other one! Or maybe check J. Crew?


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I have the MK one in a slightly different wash. I got it on clearance for $25 or so at Macys, *and that's the most I'd pay for it*. I'd get the other one! Or maybe check J. Crew?



Interesting, *iluv*! When you say "That's the most I'd pay for it" is that because you found that the quality is poor, or because paying more than $25 for a denim shirt just makes you twitch? 

I'm willing to pay more for a denim shirt, *if* I get a lot of use out of it, *especially* if I wear it more as a jacket (2nd layer) than as a shirt, but *only* if it's super high quality. So, since you actually own the shirt, I'd love to hear your opinion about the quality!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

The quality is not great, like a lot of MK items lately. The color faded quite a bit quickly (after the first washing) and it seems to have lost its shape. I wear it buttoned, usually with colored denim on weekends. I love the idea of it but it never looks very good. Make sure to try it on of you can- the one I got ran very large.


----------



## NikkNak728

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The quality is not great, like a lot of MK items lately. The color faded quite a bit quickly (after the first washing) and it seems to have lost its shape. I wear it buttoned, usually with colored denim on weekends. I love the idea of it but it never looks very good. Make sure to try it on of you can- the one I got ran very large.




I haven't had any issues with my mk shirts or dresses but I do agree that they run larger!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The quality is not great, like a lot of MK items lately. The color faded quite a bit quickly (after the first washing) and it seems to have lost its shape. I wear it buttoned, usually with colored denim on weekends. I love the idea of it but it never looks very good. Make sure to try it on of you can- *the one I got ran very large*.





NikkNak728 said:


> I haven't had any issues with my mk shirts or dresses but I do agree that *they run larger*!



Uh-oh I bought it last night in the Large, and it's arriving on Friday. Fortunately, I'm buying it from Nordstrom, and as we all know, Nordstrom is great about exchanges. And if I don't like the quality, I'll just flat out return it.

*iluvbagsnshoes*, did the one you bought have white buttons? Because the one I'm looking at has silver snaps for the button closure & on the pockets & epaulets. I did find the one I think you bought last year it was on a very deep discount at Nordstrom Rack. But it was the deeper wash, and had buttons instead of snaps. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they've improved the quality since last year.


----------



## nascar fan

Total MJ outfit, top to bottom.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Total MJ outfit, top to bottom.


Fabulous! The pants are from the new SS14 collection, right? The one where the skirt didn't work out? I didn't know that you got the pants&#8230; they look great on you! Is the sweater from this year, too?

And which bag are you carrying? Is it a Stam?


----------



## BeachBagGal

nascar fan said:


> Total MJ outfit, top to bottom.


Love those pants!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous! The pants are from the new SS14 collection, right? The one where the skirt didn't work out? I didn't know that you got the pants they look great on you! Is the sweater from this year, too?
> 
> And which bag are you carrying? Is it a Stam?


Pants and sweater are from spring 14.  So cute!!!!
Stam, of course.  
I'm actually just trying things on for now to see what I want when the sale comes around, which will be in a couple of weeks.  But I am definitely getting this outfit!


----------



## nascar fan

sweater detail


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Pants and sweater are from spring 14.  So cute!!!!
> 
> Stam, of course.
> 
> I'm actually just trying things on for now to see what I want when the sale comes around, which will be in a couple of weeks.  But I am definitely getting this outfit!




Oh yes you def have to keep those pants, they are amazing!


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh yes you def have to keep those pants, they are amazing!


I agree!   And I think I like the color.  They come in navy too, but I'm liking this color pretty darn well!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> sweater detail



*Totally* loving the detail work around the neckline & hemline of sweater. Will the sale be online at mj.com, or only at the boutiques?

I think the rust (*is* it rust?) is a really flattering color for you.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> *Totally* loving the detail work around the neckline & hemline of sweater. Will the sale be online at mj.com, or only at the boutiques?
> 
> I think the rust (*is* it rust?) is a really flattering color for you.


From what my pea brain remembers, since the boutiques have different things from online, the sales don't exactly match up.  it seems like the boutique starts first too.  

The sweater is a burgundy shade.  I love it.  I love the whole darned thing, but then again, Sarah knew I would.  One savvy woman, she is!


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> I agree!   And I think I like the color.  They come in navy too, but I'm liking this color pretty darn well!




Oh I like that one too but I think the other color is way more interesting and will turn more heads! Oh boy am I jealous!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> From what my pea brain remembers, since the boutiques have different things from online, the sales don't exactly match up.  it seems like the boutique starts first too.
> 
> The sweater is a burgundy shade.  I love it.  I love the whole darned thing, but then again, Sarah knew I would.  One savvy woman, she is!


So how does it work? Sarah sends the clothes to you for a trial, you send them back, she holds them for you, and then you buy them again at the reduced price? Or do you get to hold on to them and buy them at the reduced price?

Sarah is a fabulous SA you really lucked out! And she put together a fantastic outfit for you. Did you have the shoes already? I know you had the stam, LOL!

The sweater is BURGUNDY??? Yikes I think I need to get my laptop's screen calibrated!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> So how does it work? Sarah sends the clothes to you for a trial, you send them back, she holds them for you, and then you buy them again at the reduced price? Or do you get to hold on to them and buy them at the reduced price?
> 
> Sarah is a fabulous SA you really lucked out! And she put together a fantastic outfit for you. Did you have the shoes already? I know you had the stam, LOL!
> 
> The sweater is BURGUNDY??? Yikes I think I need to get my laptop's screen calibrated!


She just sends me things I like.  If I want them bad enough and they are big sellers, since my size goes fast, I just go ahead and buy at full price.  So the things I have tried on throughout the season and liked but didn't go ahead and buy, when sales time is close, she will remind me what I liked and will ask if I want them when they go on sale.  
This time I asked her if she had these pants.  I hadn't tried them on before.  I now know my size, so if they make it to the sale, I will get them back.   I think I have 7 days to try and return.  Maybe the sale will start between now and then.  That would be ideal.  

PS:  Yes, it is burgundy, as are the pants, shoes, bag.  I have noticed from things you've said before that your computer isn't showing the same colors as what I post.

PSS:  I've had the shoes for a couple of years now.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> Interesting, *iluv*! When you say "That's the most I'd pay for it" is that because you found that the quality is poor, or because paying more than $25 for a denim shirt just makes you twitch?
> 
> I'm willing to pay more for a denim shirt, *if* I get a lot of use out of it, *especially* if I wear it more as a jacket (2nd layer) than as a shirt, but *only* if it's super high quality. So, since you actually own the shirt, I'd love to hear your opinion about the quality!



I don't think it's great quality. Mine is a very light denim with buttons, same "military" shoulder detail, pockets, etc. It's in the laundry right now or I'd post a picture...


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> ]I don't think it's great quality. [/B]Mine is a very light denim with buttons, same "military" shoulder detail, pockets, etc. It's in the laundry right now or I'd post a picture...


Well, mine is arriving next Tuesday, and I'll *definitely* be watching for quality issues. I can definitely say from the photos, I didn't care for the one with the white buttons. It didn't look at all "snazzy" just like another denim shirt, if you know what I mean. The one I bought, with the silver buttons, looks (from the photo!) like it has some pizzazz to it.
But I really won't know until I have it in my hands.
And because of what you said about washing it, I'll be sure to keep ALL the tags, so that if it gets mushy when it goes through a wash, I'll have no trouble returning it. This why I *love* to do business with Nordstrom!


----------



## ElainePG

I've always wanted to try Repetto flats, but they're a little pricey. They were on a flash sale at MyHabit today, and I managed to squeak out this pair. They only had a few sizes left by the time I got to the sale, but they had a 36, which is sometimes a 5.5 & sometimes a 6, depending on who you ask. (Then again, sometimes I *wear* a 5.5, and sometimes a 6, so go figure. )

$3.99 to return if they don't fit, which isn't at all bad. They say they'll be here in 3 to 6 days. Fingers crossed!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> I've always wanted to try Repetto flats, but they're a little pricey. They were on a flash sale at MyHabit today, and I managed to squeak out this pair. They only had a few sizes left by the time I got to the sale, but they had a 36, which is sometimes a 5.5 & sometimes a 6, depending on who you ask. (Then again, sometimes I *wear* a 5.5, and sometimes a 6, so go figure. )
> 
> 
> 
> $3.99 to return if they don't fit, which isn't at all bad. They say they'll be here in 3 to 6 days. Fingers crossed!



Cute! I just got the Missoni flats I ordered from ideeli:


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Cute! I just got the Missoni flats I ordered from ideeli:
> View attachment 2617604
> 
> View attachment 2617605


What fun colors for summer! I just love Missoni stripes they *never* go out of style. 

I thought I knew about all the flash sale sites, but somehow I managed to miss ideeli. I'm signed up for it now, though! I came *this* close to buying a Longchamp tote but then I thought about the Repetto shoes, and I resisted.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Cute! I just got the Missoni flats I ordered from ideeli:
> View attachment 2617604
> 
> View attachment 2617605


Those are cute! My feet won't let me do pointed shoes.


----------



## ElainePG

BeachBagGal said:


> I'm looking at the Dream one. I do love them all though. *If you wouldn't mind posting a picture when you get it and let me know what you think of the quality.* I haven't purchased anything from Kate Spade....yet. lol



My Friendship Bracelet arrived from Kate Spade the other day. I had ordered LIVE FULLY, and I was disappointed. The bracelet itself was pretty, but it kept slipping in the back so it would open up to its largest size every 5 minutes & I'd have to keep tightening it again (does that make sense?). I called my local KS boutique, and they were very sweet. They said that DREAM, which has glitter in it, doesn't slip like that, and I was welcome to come in & exchange mine. I did that this morning, and I'm much happier. It still slips a little, but not nearly as badly. I'm wearing it on the same wrist as my watch see below. I can see myself wearing it often, though not for dress-up. More of a "jeans" look. Which is reasonable, for a $38 bracelet!

All in all, I'd say it's a good idea, a worthy cause, but not well executed. I'll keep this one, but I won't be buying any more.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

hi.

i know i don't belong here, nor am i a regular. 0

I just want to know when is the next best time to buy a MJ and MbyMJ handbag? I know saks just had their F&F..any upcoming sales anywhere?


----------



## NikkNak728

41_ purse_ gal said:


> hi.
> 
> i know i don't belong here, nor am i a regular. 0
> 
> I just want to know when is the next best time to buy a MJ and MbyMJ handbag? I know saks just had their F&F..any upcoming sales anywhere?




Many of the big designer sales happen next month. Nordstrom will have their half yearly, Barney's will have theirs, etc. There is really no telling what will go on sale and this is not the type of "25%" off everything like saks but sometimes you can get lucky.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

NikkNak728 said:


> Many of the big designer sales happen next month. Nordstrom will have their half yearly, Barney's will have theirs, etc. There is really no telling what will go on sale and this is not the type of "25%" off everything like saks but sometimes you can get lucky.



thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

41_ purse_ gal said:


> hi.
> 
> *i know i don't belong here*, nor am i a regular. 0
> 
> I just want to know when is the next best time to buy a MJ and MbyMJ handbag? I know saks just had their F&F..any upcoming sales anywhere?



If you're interested in MJ & MbMJ bags, then you *definitely* belong here! Drop by any time!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> My Friendship Bracelet arrived from Kate Spade the other day. I had ordered LIVE FULLY, and I was disappointed. The bracelet itself was pretty, but it kept slipping in the back so it would open up to its largest size every 5 minutes & I'd have to keep tightening it again (does that make sense?). I called my local KS boutique, and they were very sweet. They said that DREAM, which has glitter in it, doesn't slip like that, and I was welcome to come in & exchange mine. I did that this morning, and I'm much happier. It still slips a little, but not nearly as badly. I'm wearing it on the same wrist as my watch see below. I can see myself wearing it often, though not for dress-up. More of a "jeans" look. Which is reasonable, for a $38 bracelet!
> 
> All in all, I'd say it's a good idea, a worthy cause, but not well executed. I'll keep this one, but I won't be buying any more.


Thanks for posting, Elaine! So sorry to hear about the bracelet. That's disappointing. I'm glad you were able to exchange it for one that works for you. It looks good on you. 

I recently purchased some House of Harlow bangle bracelets - sooo pretty, but I can't get them over my wrist!    So I have come to the conclusion that I need bangle bracelets that open to ensure they fit (especially if they are sold in only one size). So looking at the Kate Spade ones, some open and some don't, correct? Oh btw I've officially coined you the KS bracelet specialist.


----------



## ElainePG

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks for posting, Elaine! So sorry to hear about the bracelet. That's disappointing. I'm glad you were able to exchange it for one that works for you. It looks good on you.
> 
> I recently purchased some House of Harlow bangle bracelets - sooo pretty, but I can't get them over my wrist!    So I have come to the conclusion that I need bangle bracelets that open to ensure they fit (especially if they are sold in only one size). So looking at the Kate Spade ones, some open and some don't, correct? *Oh btw I've officially coined you the KS bracelet specialist*.



That's pretty funny! I guess I kind of am a specialist I have enough of them! Really the best bet is to try them on, if there's a KS boutique near you. Barring that, their web site offers free shipping & returns, so you can experiment. They also have (and this is important!) *frequent sales*, so if you keep your eyes peeled, you don't have to pay full price.

There are two kinds of hinged bangles: round and oval. For my wrist, the oval work best. There are also wide ones and narrow ones. I find the wide ones too wide for my wrist, but again it's just a matter of trying them on and seeing which fits you most comfortably.

There's another "issue" with the hinged bangles, which is that they fasten with a magnetic closure. Until my most recent purchase, I have *never* had a problem with the magnetic closure opening up on its own. (And that time, I simply returned the bracelet to the store & they swapped it out for one where the magnet was tighter). But I know that other buyers have complained that the magnet isn't strong enough they're just walking down the street, and they look down, and their bracelet isn't there! As I say, this hasn't been a problem for me. But it's something you should be aware of.

Okay that's my Master's Thesis about KS bangles hope it helps! 

Oh, wait. One more thing. *Henri Bendel* makes very pretty bangle bracelets that are hinged, and fasten with a clip. They are more expensive than the KS, but are very pretty (though a bit more understated). I have a bunch of those, too.  For example, I have these ovals, which can be worn stacked, in a variety of colors: http://www.henribendel.com/miss-ben...800193.html?start=36&cgid=shop_jewelry_bangle


----------



## ElainePG

Has anyone tried the Marc Jacobs *Oh Lola!* fragrance yet? This is what the MJ web site says about it:
Top Notes: Pear, Effervescent Raspberry
Mid Notes: Peony, Magnolia, Cyclamen
Base Notes: Sandalwood, Tonka Bean, Vanilla

It sounds nice, but it's always impossible to tell without the "sniff test"! *Nascar*, has your SA sent you a sample?


----------



## ElainePG

My Repetto flats arrived today from MyHabit. I was worried that they might be too small, because they only had a size 5.5 left, but they are a *perfect* fit. I'm not taking any chances, though I'll be wearing them inside the house for the next 2 days. Then I'll bring them to the cobbler and have him put a rubber 1/2 sole on the underside of the shoe. The soles are leather, and quite thin I don't want to feel every lump and bump in the sidewalk on the bottoms of my feet!

I'm sure a thin sole is considered "chic" and "French," but I honestly would have preferred a slightly thicker sole. Still, they are incredibly elegant. And even though they're just flats, they look very dressy. 

Now I have to "shop in my closet" to find outfits to match them. And decide which bag(s) will work. One for sure that will be absolutely perfect is my MJ Quilted Little Stam Crossbody. The Little Stam is burgundy (or maybe bordeaux?) and many of the flowers in the shoe are various "wine" shades.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Has anyone tried the Marc Jacobs *Oh Lola!* fragrance yet? This is what the MJ web site says about it:
> Top Notes: Pear, Effervescent Raspberry
> Mid Notes: Peony, Magnolia, Cyclamen
> Base Notes: Sandalwood, Tonka Bean, Vanilla
> 
> It sounds nice, but it's always impossible to tell without the "sniff test"! *Nascar*, has your SA sent you a sample?




I'll have to check it out at Nordstrom but I haven't loved any of the fragrances yet. I'm big into sugar sweet smells and tend to go for the same vanilla scents.. It's a sad truth that I can't get into different and crazy scents


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> My Repetto flats arrived today from MyHabit. I was worried that they might be too small, because they only had a size 5.5 left, but they are a *perfect* fit. I'm not taking any chances, though I'll be wearing them inside the house for the next 2 days. Then I'll bring them to the cobbler and have him put a rubber 1/2 sole on the underside of the shoe. The soles are leather, and quite thin I don't want to feel every lump and bump in the sidewalk on the bottoms of my feet!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure a thin sole is considered "chic" and "French," but I honestly would have preferred a slightly thicker sole. Still, they are incredibly elegant. And even though they're just flats, they look very dressy.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to "shop in my closet" to find outfits to match them. And decide which bag(s) will work. One for sure that will be absolutely perfect is my MJ Quilted Little Stam Crossbody. The Little Stam is burgundy (or maybe bordeaux?) and many of the flowers in the shoe are various "wine" shades.




Oh I want to see!!!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh I want to see!!!



See? They're perfect together! The PS1 Tiny in Watermelon would be good, too, but unfortunately I don't own that bag!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> See? They're perfect together! The PS1 Tiny in Watermelon would be good, too, but unfortunately I don't own that bag!




Yes that will be perfect! So glad a wonderful pfer had that bag for you, it was fate &#128521;

I want to see mod shots of the shoes.. With the bag! I know super hard to even work out the logistics but maybe the bag next to the shoes? Anyways it will look so super cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> That's pretty funny! I guess I kind of am a specialist I have enough of them! Really the best bet is to try them on, if there's a KS boutique near you. Barring that, their web site offers free shipping & returns, so you can experiment. They also have (and this is important!) *frequent sales*, so if you keep your eyes peeled, you don't have to pay full price.
> 
> There are two kinds of hinged bangles: round and oval. For my wrist, the oval work best. There are also wide ones and narrow ones. I find the wide ones too wide for my wrist, but again it's just a matter of trying them on and seeing which fits you most comfortably.
> 
> There's another "issue" with the hinged bangles, which is that they fasten with a magnetic closure. Until my most recent purchase, I have *never* had a problem with the magnetic closure opening up on its own. (And that time, I simply returned the bracelet to the store & they swapped it out for one where the magnet was tighter). But I know that other buyers have complained that the magnet isn't strong enough they're just walking down the street, and they look down, and their bracelet isn't there! As I say, this hasn't been a problem for me. But it's something you should be aware of.
> 
> Okay that's my Master's Thesis about KS bangles hope it helps!
> 
> Oh, wait. One more thing. *Henri Bendel* makes very pretty bangle bracelets that are hinged, and fasten with a clip. They are more expensive than the KS, but are very pretty (though a bit more understated). I have a bunch of those, too.  For example, I have these ovals, which can be worn stacked, in a variety of colors: http://www.henribendel.com/miss-ben...800193.html?start=36&cgid=shop_jewelry_bangle


Thanks, so much for you help, Elaine. You def know your bracelets! I do love the Henri Bendel ones too - they're more than I want to spend though. I'm always getting sale emails from them so I will have to keep a look-out. I love a good sale!


----------



## Eru

I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAACK,  *sleeps forever*  So jet lagged.

I may have acquired two additional longchamps I really don't need but they were so cheap duty free??????


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> I'll have to check it out at Nordstrom but I haven't loved any of the fragrances yet. I'm big into sugar sweet smells and tend to go for the same vanilla scents.. It's a sad truth that I can't get into different and crazy scents


**Oops, answered wrong post.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Has anyone tried the Marc Jacobs *Oh Lola!* fragrance yet? This is what the MJ web site says about it:
> Top Notes: Pear, Effervescent Raspberry
> Mid Notes: Peony, Magnolia, Cyclamen
> Base Notes: Sandalwood, Tonka Bean, Vanilla
> 
> It sounds nice, but it's always impossible to tell without the "sniff test"! *Nascar*, has your SA sent you a sample?


I don't like Lola AT ALL. 
 I like the original Marc Jacobs. Honey is pretty good.
 But I am a Lancôme Hypnose gal. And Flowerbomb. 
 I too like the vanilla type scents.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> .


i've been wondering, did you end up buying the 1984 ayers? i adore that bag, i was hoping there would be pics


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> i've been wondering, did you end up buying the 1984 ayers? i adore that bag, i was hoping there would be pics


Who?  Me?

Give me a week or a little longer.


----------



## nascar fan

Ok, my lovely MJ expert ladies.  Burgundy or navy?
(ignore t-shirt.  just showing pants with different style shoes)


----------



## nascar fan

was shooting for something similar to this look
duh!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Who?  Me?
> 
> Give me a week or a little longer.


lucky girl!



nascar fan said:


> Ok, my lovely MJ expert ladies.  Burgundy or navy?
> (ignore t-shirt.  just showing pants with different style shoes)


navy


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> lucky girl!
> 
> 
> navy


hmm.  my problem:  I want it all.  (about to go on sale)


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Ok, my lovely MJ expert ladies.  Burgundy or navy?
> (ignore t-shirt.  just showing pants with different style shoes)




Ohhhh hard.. I liked the the burgandy before but now seeing the navy I might like it better.


----------



## nascar fan

Is everyone doing ok?  I've been MIA but do miss everyone and will not be MIA any longer.


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> Ok, my lovely MJ expert ladies.  Burgundy or navy?
> (ignore t-shirt.  just showing pants with different style shoes)




I love the navy - it seems more 'crisp' if that makes sense - really highlights the details of the print.


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAACK,  *sleeps forever*  So jet lagged.
> 
> I may have acquired two additional longchamps I really don't need but they were so cheap duty free??????




Welcome back!! How was the trip?? All go well with your training? And...what color LCs did you get?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Has anyone tried the Marc Jacobs *Oh Lola!* fragrance yet? This is what the MJ web site says about it:
> Top Notes: Pear, Effervescent Raspberry
> Mid Notes: Peony, Magnolia, Cyclamen
> Base Notes: Sandalwood, Tonka Bean, Vanilla
> 
> It sounds nice, but it's always impossible to tell without the "sniff test"! *Nascar*, has your SA sent you a sample?




I got regular Lola as a gift from a friend who knows I love MJ. Way too much rose for my liking, but the bottle is awesome!!

I wear MJ Daisy in Spring/Summer and Kenzo Amour in Fall/Winter (soooo cozy).  My main year-round go-to is good old Chanel No. 5.


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> I got regular Lola as a gift from a friend who knows I love MJ. Way too much rose for my liking, but the bottle is awesome!!
> 
> I wear MJ Daisy in Spring/Summer and Kenzo Amour in Fall/Winter (soooo cozy).  My main year-round go-to is good old Chanel No. 5.


I like Daisy.
And I love Chanel No. 5!


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> I love the navy - it seems more 'crisp' if that makes sense - really highlights the details of the print.


agree


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> i love the navy - it seems more 'crisp' if that makes sense - really highlights the details of the print.


+1


----------



## nascar fan

BeachBagGal said:


> +1


thank you


----------



## Eru

Btw there are a few marc jacobs items on sale at Nordstrom right now, including quilted pieces and some of the newer eyelet pieces: http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/sale-wo...gment=1-0-2|2M2:RS&color=&price=&resultsmode= (if the link fails, just go to Nordies, click their half yearly sale link, go to accessories>handbags & wallets and search by brand)


----------



## NikkNak728

Hi everyone! Missed you all, welcome back!!


The mini 54 is on sale, the quilted eyelet nomad and crossbody, the maverick, lads and many many more mj. I went this morning to do a walk around and see if I had to have anything or if I would wait till Barney's sale and wasn't hugely impressed or maybe I was just not in the shopping mood which is shocking.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Hi everyone! Missed you all, welcome back!!
> 
> 
> The mini 54 is on sale, the quilted eyelet nomad and crossbody, the maverick, lads and many many more mj. I went this morning to do a walk around and see if I had to have anything or if I would wait till Barney's sale and wasn't hugely impressed or maybe I was just not in the shopping mood which is shocking.


none of those would really do it for me, either. i like the mini 54 but i don't feel grown up enough for a structured bag 

out of school for the summer yet?

how is everyone else doing? i haven't looked in on chat in awhile


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> none of those would really do it for me, either. i like the mini 54 but i don't feel grown up enough for a structured bag
> 
> out of school for the summer yet?
> 
> how is everyone else doing? i haven't looked in on chat in awhile




That's exactly how I feel, not grown up enough for structured haha! I should probably when I start working full time but I have some time to wait for that!

My internship is over, now a super easy summer schedule of just 1 class this session and two next. It feels like a real break,I don't even know what
 to do all day!

Faith did you move yet? Is it on the horizon??


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAACK,  *sleeps forever*  So jet lagged.
> 
> I may have acquired two additional longchamps I really don't need but they were so cheap duty free??????




How was it? Do tell all!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> That's exactly how I feel, not grown up enough for structured haha! I should probably when I start working full time but I have some time to wait for that!
> 
> My internship is over, now a super easy summer schedule of just 1 class this session and two next. It feels like a real break,I don't even know what to do all day!
> 
> Faith did you move yet? Is it on the horizon??


that's good that you have some time to relax! 

i moved at the beginning of april but it isn't working out, so i'll (hopefully) be moving again in the fall


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> that's good that you have some time to relax!
> 
> i moved at the beginning of april but it isn't working out, so i'll (hopefully) be moving again in the fall




Where to this time??!! I'm sorry it isn't working out  I find it never works much when I move either, I've tried several times and always end up back here :-/


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Where to this time??!! *I'm sorry it isn't working out * I find it never works much when I move either, I've tried several times and always end up back here :-/


me, too, heh

i would very much like to go back to cape cod (MA), at this point, but then i remember the cold and i don't think i could do that again. i have excessively reduced blood flow in cold temperatures (raynaud's) and anything below 65 easily becomes physically painful. 

so, that sort of limits me to warmer climates, which would make CA perfect, if i liked CA 

i don't know how people manage to find places they like to settle down. it seems so impossible!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yes that will be perfect! *So glad a wonderful pfer had that bag for you, it was fate* &#128521;
> 
> I want to see mod shots of the shoes.. With the bag! I know super hard to even work out the logistics but maybe the bag next to the shoes? Anyways it will look so super cute!


I'll make it work eventually! Three cheers for the wonderful PFer I have NEVER regretted the purchase!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Ok, my lovely MJ expert ladies.  Burgundy or navy?
> (ignore t-shirt.  just showing pants with different style shoes)


Well, when you posted the picture of you in the burgundy outfit last week, I *really* liked the way it looked. But now that I'm seeing the outfit in navy (imagining the right sort of navy top, of course!) I'm leaning *heavily* toward the navy. Navy & white is *such* a classic combination! I think it would be really crisp-looking in the summertime, but it would also work in the spring and fall just throw a little cardi on top!

So I change my vote from burgundy to navy.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I'M BAAAAAAAAAAAAACK,  *sleeps forever*  So jet lagged.
> 
> I may have acquired two additional longchamps I really don't need but they were so cheap duty free??????


Welcome back! We'll want to hear about your trip, once you get over jet lag. And for sure we want to know about your two Longchamps bags. How cheap *were* they at Duty Free????


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I got regular Lola as a gift from a friend who knows I love MJ. Way too much rose for my liking, but the bottle is awesome!!
> 
> I wear MJ Daisy in Spring/Summer and Kenzo Amour in Fall/Winter (soooo cozy).  My main year-round go-to is *good old Chanel No. 5*.





nascar fan said:


> I like Daisy.
> And* I love Chanel No. 5*!



I play around with other fragrances right now I'm loving 24 Faubourg by Hermes but my "go to" fragrance is *always* Chanel No. 5. I've been wearing it since my senior year of high school! It's just such a classic, and it's always "right" for any occasion, from jeans to a dressy party.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Hi everyone! Missed you all, welcome back!!
> 
> 
> The mini 54 is on sale, the quilted eyelet nomad and crossbody, the maverick, lads and many many more mj. I went this morning to do a walk around and see if I had to have anything or if I would wait till Barney's sale and wasn't hugely impressed or *maybe I was just not in the shopping mood* which is shocking.



Oh my goodness! Quick! Take your temperature!!! 

Medic! Get this girl an ice pack!!!!!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hi ladies! I have loved the Lad's Mate bag since I first saw it. I just saw that it was 40% off at Nordstrom... and I ordered it! Ahhh! I've owned bags for this high of a retail price before, but never gotten them new. I am returning/selling basically enough to cover the cost but I am freaking out a little...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> none of those would really do it for me, either. *i like the mini 54 but i don't feel grown up enough for a structured bag*
> 
> out of school for the summer yet?
> 
> how is everyone else doing? i haven't looked in on chat in awhile





NikkNak728 said:


> *That's exactly how I feel, not grown up enough for structured haha!* I should probably when I start working full time but I have some time to wait for that!
> 
> My internship is over, now a super easy summer schedule of just 1 class this session and two next. It feels like a real break,I don't even know what
> to do all day!
> 
> Faith did you move yet? Is it on the horizon??



I just so happen to *own* the Mini 54 (though mine is *red*, thank-you-very-much, NOT black patent, which is the one that's on sale), and I must tell you, it's even a little too structured for ME! (And I'm just the teensiest bit older than you )

I'm not sorry I bought it I was kind of looking for a structured bag. And I was *for sure* looking for a bright red one. But it will be quite some time before I buy a second bag that's equally structured. In my case, it (obviously! ) doesn't have anything to do with age it's a matter of height & proportion. Even when I was working, and carried a briefcase, it was always a soft-sided one. The bags with more "give" to them just seem to work better with a petite figure, IMO.


----------



## kateincali

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies! I have loved the Lad's Mate bag since I first saw it. I just saw that it was 40% off at Nordstrom... and I ordered it! Ahhh! I've owned bags for this high of a retail price before, but never gotten them new. I am returning/selling basically enough to cover the cost but I am freaking out a little...


congrats! hope you post pics once it arrives 



ElainePG said:


> I just so happen to *own* the Mini 54 (though mine is *red*, thank-you-very-much, NOT black patent, which is the one that's on sale), and I must tell you, it's even a little too structured for ME! (And I'm just the teensiest bit older than you )
> 
> I'm not sorry I bought it I was kind of looking for a structured bag. And I was *for sure* looking for a bright red one. But it will be quite some time before I buy a second bag that's equally structured. In my case, it (obviously! ) doesn't have anything to do with age it's a matter of height & proportion. Even when I was working, and carried a briefcase, it was always a soft-sided one. The bags with more "give" to them just seem to work better with a petite figure, IMO.


i would really love it in red, at some point, should i ever find myself living the kind of life suited for the style, which is currently too casual for a classic, polished bag. it doesn't have much to do with age for me, more lifestyle. i have the camille as an in-between, for now (structured at the top and a bit slouchy on the bottom), though i don't use that, either...


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> me, too, heh
> 
> i would very much like to go back to cape cod (MA), at this point, but then i remember the cold and i don't think i could do that again. i have excessively reduced blood flow in cold temperatures (raynaud's) and anything below 65 easily becomes physically painful.
> 
> so, that sort of limits me to warmer climates, which would make CA perfect, if i liked CA
> 
> i don't know how people manage to find places they like to settle down. it seems so impossible!


faith, come to texas.  work out the wazoo, warm/hot temps.  so many options.
Cost of living is much different than CA, so I hear.


----------



## nascar fan

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies! I have loved the Lad's Mate bag since I first saw it. I just saw that it was 40% off at Nordstrom... and I ordered it! Ahhh! I've owned bags for this high of a retail price before, but never gotten them new. I am returning/selling basically enough to cover the cost but I am freaking out a little...


don't freak.  you can always return it if you get buyer's remorse so bad you can't stand it.  BUT then just be sure you won't have return regret worse!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Well, when you posted the picture of you in the burgundy outfit last week, I *really* liked the way it looked. But now that I'm seeing the outfit in navy (imagining the right sort of navy top, of course!) I'm leaning *heavily* toward the navy. Navy & white is *such* a classic combination! I think it would be really crisp-looking in the summertime, but it would also work in the spring and fall just throw a little cardi on top!
> 
> So I change my vote from burgundy to navy.


I decided on navy because it will be easier to mix and match for different looks.  the burgundy would be that one look because it is a strange burgundy.
So I'm happy.     My sweetie pie SA said go ahead and keep it with me.  So I am returning the burgundy.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> faith, come to texas.  work out the wazoo, warm/hot temps.  so many options.
> Cost of living is much different than CA, so I hear.


you're the second person to bring up texas in as many days. i would like to check out the coast at some point

real estate does seem to be a bit more affordable than CA, generally speaking

i think navy was the right choice! will the burgundy pair get a second markdown?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oh my goodness! Quick! Take your temperature!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Medic! Get this girl an ice pack!!!!!!




I know it's crazy! I did do a lot of buying this last few weeks for summer clothes, some new tennis shoes, work out clothes, sandals... I am waiting for something fabulous this sale season to cross my path.


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> faith, come to texas.  work out the wazoo, warm/hot temps.  so many options.
> Cost of living is much different than CA, so I hear.




I went to Dallas in August last year and I was so hot I wanted to pull my skin off. It's def a warmer living that's for sure!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> you're the second person to bring up texas in as many days. i would like to check out the coast at some point
> 
> real estate does seem to be a bit more affordable than CA, generally speaking
> 
> i think navy was the right choice! will the burgundy pair get a second markdown?




What about east coast warmer states like South Carolina, North Carolina. Florida?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I went to Dallas in August last year *and I was so hot I wanted to pull my skin off*. It's def a warmer living that's for sure!


heh, is it humid? 100 degrees and humid is my ideal weather (there is obviously something wrong with me lol)



NikkNak728 said:


> What about east coast warmer states like South Carolina, North Carolina. Florida?


i lived in wilmington, NC briefly and liked, but at the time desperately wanted to live in CA instead. go figure. 

SC i've looked into, not so much florida since anything by the water seems to have too many snakes and gators for my liking


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I know it's crazy! I did do a lot of buying this last few weeks for summer clothes, some new tennis shoes, work out clothes, sandals... I am waiting for something fabulous this sale season to cross my path.


where does one find reasonably priced, not hideous work out clothes? i can't find anything cute anywhere. (this is my current excuse for not exercising)


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> where does one find reasonably priced, not hideous work out clothes? i can't find anything cute anywhere. (this is my current excuse for not exercising)




Haha! I go to the outlets about 20 minutes from here- they have an underarmour, nike and Adidas outlet. I also hunt the sale section in my athleta and Lu Lu lemon and Nordstrom rack for their Zella line. Basically anywhere I can get a good deal.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> heh, is it humid? 100 degrees and humid is my ideal weather (there is obviously something wrong with me lol)
> 
> 
> i lived in wilmington, NC briefly and liked, but at the time desperately wanted to live in CA instead. go figure.
> 
> SC i've looked into, not so much florida since anything by the water seems to have too many snakes and gators for my liking




Hmm it was about 110 each day and to be honest i felt like I was suffocating. Not sure if it was humid or dry.. I just went into the air as often as possible. I love Arizona because it's a heat I can handle. 

I have family in Raleigh and In Wilmington- my cousin in Wilmington is on the beach and I love it haha. I do like charleston, sc as well.


----------



## NikkNak728

Faith what about all those other states like New Orleans, Georgia. They seem to be warm usually. Tennessee? I'm not an expert on the southern states but I've been to all of those places and i hate the heat so you would probably like it haha. I am such a northern girl, I probably belong in Alaska.


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> I went to Dallas in August last year and I was so hot I wanted to pull my skin off. It's def a warmer living that's for sure!


LOL!!!!!!!  Yes, August is just lovely!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> where does one find reasonably priced, not hideous work out clothes? i can't find anything cute anywhere. (this is my current excuse for not exercising)




I'll be honest...I get a lot of my workout clothes at Old Navy! I love their workout pants. For workout bras...Victoria's Secret - the only bras that keep the girls in check when I go running.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> you're the second person to bring up texas in as many days. i would like to check out the coast at some point
> 
> real estate does seem to be a bit more affordable than CA, generally speaking
> 
> i think navy was the right choice! *will the burgundy pair get a second markdown*?


It just depends on if my size is still around by then.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> I'll be honest...I get a lot of my workout clothes at Old Navy! I love their workout pants. For workout bras...Victoria's Secret - the only bras that keep the girls in check when I go running.




Hahaha! I can't even fit my boobs in bras at Victoria's Secret! I found freya has some great underwire sports bras for big busts at Nordstrom. They saved me a lot of crying &#128513;


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> heh, is it humid? 100 degrees and humid is my ideal weather (there is obviously something wrong with me lol)
> 
> 
> i lived in wilmington, NC briefly and liked, but at the time desperately wanted to live in CA instead. go figure.
> 
> SC i've looked into, not so much florida since anything by the water seems to have too many snakes and gators for my liking


It might be more on the humid side.  I'm sure down on the Gulf it is humid.  THAT I know.  Houston, shesh!  hot and humid.  Dallas/Ft Worth, just hot and prob halfway humid.  El Paso is probably dry.  East TX is ... I have no idea.  LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> congrats! hope you post pics once it arrives
> 
> 
> i would really love it in red, at some point, should i ever find myself living the kind of life suited for the style, which is currently too casual for a classic, polished bag. it doesn't have much to do with age for me, more lifestyle. *i have the camille as an in-between, for now* (structured at the top and a bit slouchy on the bottom), though i don't use that, either...



Is that a Marc Jacobs bag? Or is "Camille" a brand? I googled, and all I could find was a Kate Spade bag called the Camille Five Points Flame Handbag but it doesn't look the way you described your bag.

You make a good point about structured bags not being as well suited for a casual lifestyle. That's probably why I don't carry mine very much life is pretty casual here in my little coastal town. It's more of a Balenciaga lifestyle than a Prada lifestyle, if that makes sense. Not that I can't carry anything I want to! But I just don't gravitate toward the structured bag, and I think that's probably why.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

NikkNak728 said:


> I went to Dallas in August last year and I was so hot I wanted to pull my skin off. It's def a warmer living that's for sure!



I lived in Dallas for 4 years. It was hot- usually 2 whole months of temps at or above 100- but I'm from Minnesota and I didn't mind it at all. Houston on the other hand- it's like you're in a dirty sauna all summer and you can't get out. I need a shower just thinking about Houston in July.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

faith_ann said:


> congrats! hope you post pics once it arrives
> 
> 
> Will do! It's at my local Nordstrom 5 minutes away, I just couldn't get there today and when I called the SA said bags were disappearing off the table... so I reserved it. I'll get it tomorrow morning!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Is that a Marc Jacobs bag? Or is "Camille" a brand? I googled, and all I could find was a Kate Spade bag called the Camille Five Points Flame Handbag but it doesn't look the way you described your bag.
> 
> You make a good point about structured bags not being as well suited for a casual lifestyle. That's probably why I don't carry mine very much life is pretty casual here in my little coastal town. It's more of a Balenciaga lifestyle than a Prada lifestyle, if that makes sense. Not that I can't carry anything I want to! But I just don't gravitate toward the structured bag, and I think that's probably why.


Camille is a beauty of a bag from MJ, probably fall of 2010.  I bet Faith has a pic somewhere.



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I lived in Dallas for 4 years. It was hot- usually 2 whole months of temps at or above 100- but I'm from Minnesota and I didn't mind it at all. Houston on the other hand- it's like you're in a dirty sauna all summer and you can't get out. I need a shower just thinking about Houston in July.


Perfect description of Houston!!!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Faith what about all those other states like New Orleans, Georgia. They seem to be warm usually. Tennessee? I'm not an expert on the southern states but I've been to all of those places and i hate the heat so you would probably like it haha. I am such a northern girl, I probably belong in Alaska.






NikkNak728 said:


> Hmm it was about 110 each day and to be honest i felt like I was suffocating. Not sure if it was humid or dry.. I just went into the air as often as possible. I love Arizona because it's a heat I can handle.
> 
> I have family in Raleigh and In Wilmington- my cousin in Wilmington is on the beach and I love it haha. I do like charleston, sc as well.




You've traveled a lot, lucky! I haven't, really, but I need to if I want to find a place I can live in for more than a few years. I know it needs to be warm year round, be by the water, and I want there to be palm trees, but that doesn't narrow it down a ton.

Alaska, oh god, I would just die. Do they even have a Nordstrom there for you?


----------



## NikkNak728

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I lived in Dallas for 4 years. It was hot- usually 2 whole months of temps at or above 100- but I'm from Minnesota and I didn't mind it at all. Houston on the other hand- it's like you're in a dirty sauna all summer and you can't get out. I need a shower just thinking about Houston in July.




Haha! I need a shower now too! I asked a taxi driver (because I'm so nosey) in Dallas how often her air conditioning is on and she said almost year round and she paid about 500 a month in electric, my jaw dropped!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I'll be honest...I get a lot of my workout clothes at Old Navy! I love their workout pants. For workout bras...Victoria's Secret - the only bras that keep the girls in check when I go running.



Oh I forgot about old navy, thanks! 



NikkNak728 said:


> Hahaha! I can't even fit my boobs in bras at Victoria's Secret! I found freya has some great underwire sports bras for big busts at Nordstrom. They saved me a lot of crying &#128513;



Me neither. I haven't been there in years but none of the styles worked for me 

I wish I lived closer to a Nordstrom so I could look for Freya. Moving 45 minutes away from nordstrom was a bad decision lol 

Can you not multiquote on the iPhone app anymore, or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> You've traveled a lot, lucky! I haven't, really, but I need to if I want to find a place I can live in for more than a few years. I know it needs to be warm year round, be by the water, and I want there to be palm trees, but that doesn't narrow it down a ton.
> 
> Alaska, oh god, I would just die. Do they even have a Nordstrom there for you?




Most of if was for my old marketing job so don't be jealous, it wasn't that fun haha! I do think I love the east coast more but I'm biased. I have family in Alaska and it hurts my eyes how many socks with sandals I see when I visit! I think I'll pass on that idea.. Not enough shopping that's for sure! 

So what else other than climate do you need in a city? I can try to help narrow this a bit haha


----------



## kateincali

Elaine, nas is right that I meant the MJ Camille, but I can't find a photo of the cream (?) one I have. This is the style, though

http://www.pursepage.com/marc-jacobs-handbags/marc-jacobs-camille-satchel.html

I used to have it in dark brown but sold that and got a lighter one instead.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Most of if was for my old marketing job so don't be jealous, it wasn't that fun haha! I do think I love the east coast more but I'm biased. I have family in Alaska and it hurts my eyes how many socks with sandals I see when I visit! I think I'll pass on that idea.. Not enough shopping that's for sure!
> 
> So what else other than climate do you need in a city? I can try to help narrow this a bit haha




Socks with sandals lol I don't blame your eyes for hurting 

I would like a job where I traveled a lot. I could use less poodles in my life 

Ha, is there a magical place where all the men are over 6 feet and have British accents?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Elaine, nas is right that I meant the MJ Camille, but I can't find a photo of the cream (?) one I have. This is the style, though
> 
> http://www.pursepage.com/marc-jacobs-handbags/marc-jacobs-camille-satchel.html
> 
> I used to have it in dark brown but sold that and got a lighter one instead.


Oh, my, that is a stunner of a bag! That's definitely a style I'd carry.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Socks with sandals lol I don't blame your eyes for hurting
> 
> I would like a job where I traveled a lot. I could use less poodles in my life
> 
> Ha, is there a magical place where all the men are over 6 feet and have British accents?




Well I would start with the UK... Buttttt not sure I can guarantee that over 6 feet! Luckily, being 5"0 everyone is usually towering over me regardless so I say just London? Although the climate won't be warm &#128513; when I was there it was 80 and sunny everyday but that's so rare! 

Oh and yes.. Alaska is not one for fashion. My cousins also seem very unsocialized but one is now at Yale and one is now at Princeton.. So they do have something great in the water! They are from anchorage with is the biggest city.. I hate to see what the smaller cities produce..


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Hahaha! I can't even fit my boobs in bras at Victoria's Secret! I found freya has some great underwire sports bras for big busts at Nordstrom. They saved me a lot of crying &#128513;



LOL!  Yeah - I'm 'well-endowed' as well...I can never get Victoria's Secret's regular bras to fit me.  EVER.  But I gotta say...their VS sports bras are the most comfortable workout bras I've ever worn.  They must make them in bigger sizes than their regular bras or something...I dunno!  But I get zippo bounce-age in their workout bras...they are my favorite for running.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> LOL!  Yeah - I'm 'well-endowed' as well...I can never get Victoria's Secret's regular bras to fit me.  EVER.  But I gotta say...their VS sports bras are the most comfortable workout bras I've ever worn.  They must make them in bigger sizes than their regular bras or something...I dunno!  But I get zippo bounce-age in their workout bras...they are my favorite for running.




Interesting, maybe I'll check it out. I've tried the sports bras before and could barely get one in- maybe I would have to order for a bigger cup size. Figures.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Socks with sandals lol I don't blame your eyes for hurting
> 
> I would like a job where I traveled a lot. I could use less poodles in my life
> 
> Ha, is there a magical place where all the men are over 6 feet *and have British accents*?



Why do you need a British accent? As I recall the story, Hugh Grant was a real louse! And (or is it High Treason to say this???) Prince Charles wasn't a terrific husband the first time around.

I used to have a job where I was on the road 50% of the time. It was fun at first, but it got old. Nice thing to do when you're young, though. Especially if you can set your own hours. I mostly got to see the inside of airports, hotel rooms, and restaurants. And you never really get to bond with people, the way you do if you're in one organization. (Of course, if you work with a bunch of jerks, that can be a *good* thing! ) I did like the fact that I never got pulled into organizational politics.


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Why do you need a British accent? As I recall the story, Hugh Grant was a real louse! And (or is it High Treason to say this???) Prince Charles wasn't a terrific husband the first time around.
> 
> I used to have a job where I was on the road 50% of the time. It was fun at first, but it got old. Nice thing to do when you're young, though. Especially if you can set your own hours. I mostly got to see the inside of airports, hotel rooms, and restaurants. And you never really get to bond with people, the way you do if you're in one organization. (Of course, if you work with a bunch of jerks, that can be a *good* thing! ) I did like the fact that I never got pulled into organizational politics.



Oh - I'm 100% with faith on the British accent thing...really any UK accent works for me - love me an Irish brogue or Scottish lilt as well.  Something about those accents just totally melts my butter.  Dude could get away with reading me the phone book if he's from the UK.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Oh - I'm 100% with faith on the British accent thing...really any UK accent works for me - love me an Irish brogue or Scottish lilt as well.  Something about those accents just totally melts my butter.  *Dude could get away with reading me the phone book if he's from the UK*.



Tooooo funny! I feel that way about an Irish brogue used to serve on a committee with a doctor who was born & raised in Dublin and I had me a wee crush on him. Not that it went anywhere we were each married, and I don't think he had *any* idea that I used to daydream about him!

So Marc Jacobs moving towards Things Scots (i.e. "The Lads" collection) is, therefore, a GOOD thing? 

And have you read the Diane Gabaldon Outlander series where a British doctor time-travels back to 17th century Scotland and falls in love with a handsome Scotsman? Fabulous, romantic, beach-read-worthy stuff, and the final book in the series is coming out June 10 I've had it pre-ordered on Kindle for months!


----------



## NikkNak728

I would take any man (with or without accent) if he could help pay the cc bill I will be getting after doing my Barney's presale today &#128513;.. Sale seasons are too hard for my weak weak self!


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> I would take any man (with or without accent) if he could help pay the cc bill I will be getting after doing my Barney's presale today &#128513;.. Sale seasons are too hard for my weak weak self!




Lol! What did you put on pre-sale? I am staying far away from Barney's because I already caved with Bloomie's sale today. 

Got this Longchamp leather bag - saw it in person in Vegas last week. I loved how soft and squishy the leather is (looks way more structured/boxy in this pic than it actually is) and the mix of neutral shades. Best of all, after sale price and extra 20%, I got it at about 46% off. Sweet.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Lol! What did you put on pre-sale? I am staying far away from Barney's because I already caved with Bloomie's sale today.
> 
> Got this Longchamp leather bag - saw it in person in Vegas last week. I loved how soft and squishy the leather is (looks way more structured/boxy in this pic than it actually is) and the mix of neutral shades. Best of all, after sale price and extra 20%, I got it at about 46% off. Sweet.




That was smart.. I should have stayed away too! My regular girl has been texting me all month prepping me for the sale like a marathon and this morning I got calls from everyone I've ever bought from and with the large list of goodies I couldn't resist. I've been really good this year for the most part, sold a ton and I've been wearing my ps1 tiny since I got it so I figured I could treat myself...

I presaled a givenchy micro nightengale in goat- at 12.5 inches across it's really not "micro" but it will be a nice addition.. In a saturated green! I also got a mini city in the limited edition holiday Gris pyrite- the chèvre I mean come on I couldn't resist.. 

I really was hoping for the baby sac du jour in neon pink but it sold out company wide so I saved some money. Either way I'm broke and won't be shopping for a whiiiiile.. But truly I got such good deals!

Edit-- I want to see that modeled, what a good deal!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Lol! What did you put on pre-sale? I am staying far away from Barney's because I already caved with Bloomie's sale today.
> 
> Got this Longchamp leather bag - saw it in person in Vegas last week. I loved how soft and squishy the leather is (looks way more structured/boxy in this pic than it actually is) and the mix of neutral shades. Best of all, after sale price and extra 20%, I got it at about 46% off. Sweet.


eehlers, that is a *stunning* bag! I just love the mix of neutrals. It will go with *everything*! Does it have compartments inside, or is it like the fabric Longchamps?

BTW, I can't *believe* how much use I'm getting out of the 3 Longchamp bags I bought on sale at Saks & Nordstrom&#8230; I mean, like practically every day! Towards the end of June my Mom & I are flying down to So. Cal. and I'm lending her one of my large Longchamp bags for a carry-on. At first, she said "Oh, I don't need it&#8230; I've got a Sport Sac." But then when she pulled out the SportSac, and saw how grubby it was compared to the Longchamp (and I was a good daughter and loaned her the Bilberry one!) she caved completely!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> eehlers, that is a *stunning* bag! I just love the mix of neutrals. It will go with *everything*! Does it have compartments inside, or is it like the fabric Longchamps?
> 
> BTW, I can't *believe* how much use I'm getting out of the 3 Longchamp bags I bought on sale at Saks & Nordstrom I mean, like practically every day! Towards the end of June my Mom & I are flying down to So. Cal. and I'm lending her one of my large Longchamp bags for a carry-on. At first, she said "Oh, I don't need it I've got a Sport Sac." But then when she pulled out the SportSac, and saw how grubby it was compared to the Longchamp (and I was a good daughter and loaned her the Bilberry one!) she caved completely!




Thanks! It's fully lined with zip and slip pockets. People always think about just the nylon bags, but I love, love their leather bags. Lots of different textures and styles.

I'm so glad you're liking your LePliages, and sounds like we have a new convert with your mom!


----------



## NikkNak728

For all of our accent lovers here..

http://www.buzzfeed.com/samstryker/cunning-linguists-from-europe


----------



## nascar fan

The outfit is finally complete


----------



## Ruxby

nascar fan said:


> The outfit is finally complete



Wowoweee...everything is soo cute, pretty, nice designs. That is a great bag Miss Nascar! I'm happy that you bought that bag coz if I was a girl, I would get that bag too!


----------



## nascar fan

Ruxby said:


> Wowoweee...everything is soo cute, pretty, nice designs. That is a great bag Miss Nascar! I'm happy that you bought that bag coz if I was a girl, I would get that bag too!


Thank you so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NikkNak728 said:


> For all of our accent lovers here..
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/samstryker/cunning-linguists-from-europe


  Love it!


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> For all of our accent lovers here..
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/samstryker/cunning-linguists-from-europe




Love it! Though now I need to find a dude with a Swiss accent...I haven't heard that accent before and had no idea it was considered a hot accent!


----------



## Ruxby

nascar fan said:


>



Vavavavroooom vrooooom vrooooom Miss Nascar...beautiful!


----------



## seaalice

nascar fan said:


>


 
The bag really makes the outfit.  Beautiful.  I got a mini stam in blush from Yoox today.  Love the bag but it is more beige than pink so not quite what I was expecting.  I'm going to sleep on it and see how I feel tomorow.


----------



## BeachBagGal

nascar fan said:


>


Love the outfit! So classy.


----------



## BeachBagGal

nascar fan said:


> The outfit is finally complete


Gorge!!


----------



## kateincali

beautiful, nas!


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


>




Gorgeous nas, I knew you would end up with it, it's perfect!


----------



## nascar fan

Thank you, everybody.


----------



## Esquared72

I am downright giddy. Against my better judgment, I went to Nordstrom Rack today with my mom. Soooo glad I did as I found this refurbished Chloe Ethel tote. 70% clearance, plus 25% Clear the Rack tag - walked out paying $315! No dust bag or cards, but in really good shape. 

Not sure of the color name but a really pretty whiskey brown. Very roomy, fits over the shoulder easily, five slip pockets and expansion snaps on the side. My Paraty now has a sister...so in love.


----------



## Esquared72

And some other goodies. Kate Spade Wren flats. Most comfy shoes ever - they rival my Ferragamo My Joys. 

Cute coasters. 

And, in keeping with MJ...these MbMJ Rue earbuds. I have a black cat, so couldn't resist.


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> I am downright giddy. Against my better judgment, I went to Nordstrom Rack today with my mom. Soooo glad I did as I found this refurbished Chloe Ethel tote. 70% clearance, plus 25% Clear the Rack tag - walked out paying $315! No dust bag or cards, but in really good shape.
> 
> Not sure of the color name but a really pretty whiskey brown. Very roomy, fits over the shoulder easily, five slip pockets and expansion snaps on the side. My Paraty now has a sister...so in love.


I LOVE that bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> I LOVE that bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks! So do I!!


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> I am downright giddy. Against my better judgment, I went to Nordstrom Rack today with my mom. Soooo glad I did as I found this refurbished Chloe Ethel tote. 70% clearance, plus 25% Clear the Rack tag - walked out paying $315! No dust bag or cards, but in really good shape.
> 
> Not sure of the color name but a really pretty whiskey brown. Very roomy, fits over the shoulder easily, five slip pockets and expansion snaps on the side. My Paraty now has a sister...so in love.




Oh it looks so soft and smooshy!


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh it looks so soft and smooshy!




Thanks - It definitely is! It is somewhat glazed and distressed - kind of like Bal leather but thicker. Yum. Here's a leather close-up shot:


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Thanks - It definitely is! It is somewhat glazed and distressed - kind of like Bal leather but thicker. Yum. Here's a leather close-up shot:




Oh my goodness it def is that chewy delicious leather! Geez I wish I could get lucky at my rack! The couple of times I've seen great refurbs... So did the women in front of me haha


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh my goodness it def is that chewy delicious leather! Geez I wish I could get lucky at my rack! The couple of times I've seen great refurbs... So did the women in front of me haha




It was pure luck that I found this. This Rack typically never has premier designer stuff - in the 18 months or so that it's been open, I've only seen a PS color-block backpack that was beat to sh!t, an MJ Antonia (which I bought), an MJ Zip Clutch (yep - bought that, too), and this Chloe. Maybe there are savvier ladies that get to this location way early, swoop in, and snag all the great high end bags/refurbs.

Considering the people swarming the clearance shelves, I'm shocked no one grabbed Ethel before I got to her. Ah well...their loss is my stunning gain!


----------



## Esquared72

I had been carrying my Longchamp Balzane wallet, but switched into my Sister wallet - doesn't it look pretty with Ethel?


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> I had been carrying my Longchamp Balzane wallet, but switched into my Sister wallet - doesn't it look pretty with Ethel?




Oh yes, very much so!


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> I had been carrying my Longchamp Balzane wallet, but switched into my Sister wallet - doesn't it look pretty with Ethel?


Perfect combo.  I love it!


----------



## nascar fan

today is Indy 500 race day.  Kurt Busch is racing in it today (first race in an indycar), then flying to NC to race in the nascar Coke 600.  1100 miles in 1 day.  Only done 3 other times.
Wish him luck.
He's my guy.

Starting now.
(Kyle's brother, btw)


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> today is Indy 500 race day.  Kurt Busch is racing in it today (first race in an indycar), then flying to NC to race in the nascar Coke 600.  1100 miles in 1 day.  Only done 3 other times.
> Wish him luck.
> He's my guy.
> 
> Starting now.
> (Kyle's brother, btw)




So is the Indy 500 like Nascar Super Bowl? Good luck, Kurt - sounds like a grueling day!!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I am downright giddy. Against my better judgment, I went to Nordstrom Rack today with my mom. Soooo glad I did as I found this refurbished Chloe Ethel tote. 70% clearance, plus 25% Clear the Rack tag - walked out paying $315! No dust bag or cards, but in really good shape.
> 
> Not sure of the color name but a really pretty whiskey brown. Very roomy, fits over the shoulder easily, five slip pockets and expansion snaps on the side. My Paraty now has a sister...so in love.





eehlers said:


> And some other goodies. Kate Spade Wren flats. Most comfy shoes ever - they rival my Ferragamo My Joys.
> 
> Cute coasters.
> 
> And, in keeping with MJ...these MbMJ Rue earbuds. I have a black cat, so couldn't resist.



Fabulous finds especially the bag! It's a true classic, and it looks as though it's going to be really comfy to carry.

The Rue earbuds are *adorable*! The coasters cracked me up. They reminded me of a bumper sticker I've seen around town: "MY KARMA RAN OVER YOUR DOGMA."

I didn't know about the KS flats. There's a KS boutique 15 minutes from my house I'll have to see if they carry shoes!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I had been carrying my Longchamp Balzane wallet, but switched into my Sister wallet - doesn't it look pretty with Ethel?


Now that's what I call the height of fashion: matching your wallet to your bag!


----------



## ElainePG

So I guess we know what *you'll *be doing today, *nascar*! What time is the race? Is it like the Kentucky Derby, where they spend 3 hours on pre-race talking, and then the race itself lasts 3 minutes?

Good luck, Kurt!


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> So is the Indy 500 like Nascar Super Bowl? Good luck, Kurt - sounds like a grueling day!!



Not nascar super bowl.  Yes, Indycar superbowl.

Pic 1:  Kurt - Indycar
Pic 2:  Kurt nascar
Pic 3:  better pic of indycar car
(totally different cars)
(Daytona 500 is nascar super bowl)


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> So I guess we know what *you'll *be doing today, *nascar*! What time is the race? Is it like the Kentucky Derby, where they spend 3 hours on pre-race talking, and then the race itself lasts 3 minutes?
> 
> Good luck, Kurt!


No.  The race is 500 miles for indy, and the nascar race is 600 miles.   takes hours and wonderful hours!  
(Indy race is on now.  (ABC and ESPN)
Kurt is currently 17th.  Unbelievable for never having raced that type of car in his life.


even if he doesn't go forward in position, the fact he qualified for the race, is not at the end of the pack, and is holding his own is a huge deal for him and his fans.


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> Not nascar super bowl.  Yes, Indycar superbowl.
> 
> Pic 1:  Kurt - Indycar
> Pic 2:  Kurt nascar
> Pic 3:  better pic of indycar car
> (totally different cars)
> (Daytona 500 is nascar super bowl)




Oh wow. Very different! So he's racing an indycar for the first time today?


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> Oh wow. Very different! So he's racing an indycar for the first time today?


He went to Indianapolis and practiced several times this month.  Today is first time to be in a race.  
He is currently 15th (out of 33, I think).


----------



## nascar fan

40 laps to go.  9th place!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> 40 laps to go.  9th place!!!!!!


He's pulling up! Go, Kurt!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> He's pulling up! Go, Kurt!!!!


6th place!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Finished 6th.  That is unbelievable!!!!  So exciting!


----------



## nascar fan

need opinions, please.
which shoes??????????
http://couture.zappos.com/marc-jacobs-mj22045-00073-navy-blue-ivory
(open link to see first choice)


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> need opinions, please.
> which shoes??????????
> http://couture.zappos.com/marc-jacobs-mj22045-00073-navy-blue-ivory
> (open link to see first choice)




I love the overlapping polka dots on the MJs, so that's my vote!


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> I love the overlapping polka dots on the MJs, so that's my vote!


Thank you.

They are virtually the same shoe as what I already have, so I know they fit and they are comfy.  ush:
I haven't worn the YSLs yet.  Just got them last night.  Very returnable.


----------



## kateincali

YSL's. The MJ's are too retro (for me)


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> need opinions, please.
> which shoes??????????
> http://couture.zappos.com/marc-jacobs-mj22045-00073-navy-blue-ivory
> (open link to see first choice)




The tributes hands down, to die for!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> need opinions, please.
> which shoes??????????
> http://couture.zappos.com/marc-jacobs-mj22045-00073-navy-blue-ivory
> (open link to see first choice)


I adore the pattern on the Marc Jacobs. So if they are equally comfortable, I vote for those. The only problem I see with them is, do they limit you to wearing a solid skirt or pants? Like, you probably wouldn't be able to wear a plaid skirt though a muted tweed one might be okay. But if you wear mostly solid pants & skirts, then the MJs for sure!


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> The tributes hands down, to die for!




Lol - I think I would die if I wore those Tributes...they are gorgeous, but my ankles hurt just looking at them!


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> Lol - I think I would die if I wore those Tributes...they are gorgeous, but my ankles hurt just looking at them!


I think the camera angle makes them look higher.  
They are high, though.  
I was trying on outfits with them last night.  They don't feel as high as they are.

(Edit:  When i just looked back at this pic, the thought that popped into my head:  "Look, Mom!  No MJ!"


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I think the camera angle makes them look higher.
> They are high, though.
> I was trying on outfits with them last night.  They don't feel as high as they are.
> 
> (Edit:  When i just looked back at this pic, the thought that popped into my head:  "Look, Mom!  No MJ!"


these are gorgeous! the MJ's are less versatile IMO


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I think the camera angle makes them look higher.
> They are high, though.
> I was trying on outfits with them last night.  They don't feel as high as they are.
> 
> (Edit:  When i just looked back at this pic, the thought that popped into my head:  "Look, Mom!  No MJ!"


That is one snazzzzzzzzzzzzy outfit, kiddo! I love the way you belted the cardigan.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> That is one snazzzzzzzzzzzzy outfit, kiddo! I love the way you belted the cardigan.


In true White House Black Market fashion.


----------



## nascar fan

Ok, race 2 of the day for Kurt.  He had to start 42nd because he missed the drivers meeting (was en route from Indy).  He is now up to 15th.    (lap 171 of 400)


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Ok, race 2 of the day for Kurt.  He had to start 42nd because he missed the drivers meeting (was en route from Indy).  He is now up to 15th.    (lap 171 of 400)



*Vroom! Vroom!*


----------



## nascar fan

Oh, GEEZ!  Kurt held up, but the car is down 2 cylinders.  At least he can feel good that he accomplished what he needed to.  The engine builders, however, have failed.  It will blow up before too long.  (Danica's was down a cylinder too.  They are teammates.)

Good try, though, huh?!


----------



## NikkNak728

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; this was at my runway tj maxx.. Along with some ysl but it was def a first for both! 


Someone tell me to walk away!


----------



## pookybear

NikkNak728 said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; this was at my runway tj maxx.. Along with some ysl but it was def a first for both!
> View attachment 2631748
> 
> Someone tell me to walk away!




Ahhh!!! Is that a Bal First bag? So pretty! What's the markdown price? That's the deciding factor 

And.. Hello ladies, it's been awhile. I've been cheating on mj over at the bal and Chanel forums


----------



## BeachBagGal

nascar fan said:


> need opinions, please.
> which shoes??????????
> http://couture.zappos.com/marc-jacobs-mj22045-00073-navy-blue-ivory
> (open link to see first choice)


Um, I love them both!!!! The MJ one are a little more fun w/ the polka dots....but the color... style...yeah with either one you can't go wrong!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; this was at my runway tj maxx.. Along with some ysl but it was def a first for both!
> View attachment 2631748
> 
> Someone tell me to walk away!



Maybe it's the lighting, but I'm not so sure about the leather. It looks kind of matte for a Bal. Have you checked the rivets & the bale?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Maybe it's the lighting, but I'm not so sure about the leather. It looks kind of matte for a Bal. Have you checked the rivets & the bale?




It's chèvre, the holiday, that's what it looks like


----------



## NikkNak728

pookybear said:


> Ahhh!!! Is that a Bal First bag? So pretty! What's the markdown price? That's the deciding factor
> 
> And.. Hello ladies, it's been awhile. I've been cheating on mj over at the bal and Chanel forums




It's a mini city- the chèvre holiday! It's down from 1400 to 880 but Barney's has it sale for 756 .. If only it didn't sell out the first day of presale &#128533;


----------



## pookybear

NikkNak728 said:


> It's a mini city- the chèvre holiday! It's down from 1400 to 880 but Barney's has it sale for 756 .. If only it didn't sell out the first day of presale &#128533;






Ah that's a nice deal! I heard the current chèvre is very different than the 07 and earlier bags though..


----------



## NikkNak728

pookybear said:


> Ah that's a nice deal! I heard the current chèvre is very different than the 07 and earlier bags though..




Yes it's thicker feeling, almost sturdier which wouldn't be a bad thing!


----------



## kateincali

i know this won't be everyone's cup o'tea, but i really love this






not so much the price, though



pookybear said:


> .


good to see you around! hope everything's going well


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> i know this won't be everyone's cup o'tea, but i really love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not so much the price, though
> 
> 
> good to see you around! hope everything's going well




I have absolutely no occasion in life that would warrant a bright green python bag, but I LOVE the color!! But yikes on that price.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I have absolutely no occasion in life that would warrant a bright green python bag, but I LOVE the color!! But yikes on that price.


me neither, but it's just so purdy

they would need to take a 9 out of that price before i could even hope to afford it, though lol


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i know this won't be everyone's cup o'tea, but i really love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not so much the price, though
> 
> 
> good to see you around! hope everything's going well



Yikes! I had *no* idea what to expect when I clicked on the link, but it sure wasn't as high as *that*! Though I suppose exotic leather amps things up a notch (or four).

I can't see myself carrying it, though even if price weren't an issue. Me being me, I'd wear all black, with a touch of black on the side, but even so, I'd be afraid that the bag would be carrying me, rather than the other way 'round.

What about you? Aside from price, could you see yourself actually *carrying* this, as opposed to putting it on your mantlepiece and worshipping it?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yikes! I had *no* idea what to expect when I clicked on the link, but it sure wasn't as high as *that*! Though I suppose exotic leather amps things up a notch (or four).
> 
> I can't see myself carrying it, though&#8230; even if price weren't an issue. Me being me, I'd wear all black, with a touch of black on the side, but even so, I'd be afraid that the bag would be carrying me, rather than the other way 'round.
> 
> *What about you? Aside from price, could you see yourself actually carrying this, as opposed to putting it on your mantlepiece and worshipping it?*


ha, no, probably not. i've owned exotics before and have ended up selling every single one of them

it still makes my heart sad that i sold this venetia, though


----------



## kateincali

and the christina, to a lesser extent

great, now that i'm going through my photo albums i'm starting to hate myself


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> ha, no, probably not. i've owned exotics before and have ended up selling every single one of them
> 
> it still makes my heart sad that i sold this venetia, though





faith_ann said:


> and the christina, to a lesser extent
> 
> *great, now that i'm going through my photo albums i'm starting to hate myself *



They're both *amazing* bags especially the Venetia (just my personal taste) but if you weren't wearing them, you were def better off selling them and buying something you'd actually use.

It's an individual decision whether to carry exotics or not. I don't think of it as a moral issue, but personally, it creeps me out. Yet leather (cow, lamb, goat, even buffalo) doesn't bother me one bit. Of course, I'm also not a Vegan, so at least I'm consistent!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> They're both *amazing* bags especially the Venetia (just my personal taste) but if you weren't wearing them, you were def better off selling them and buying something you'd actually use.
> 
> It's an individual decision whether to carry exotics or not. I don't think of it as a moral issue, but personally, it creeps me out. Yet leather (cow, lamb, goat, even buffalo) doesn't bother me one bit. Of course, I'm also not a Vegan, so at least I'm consistent!


yeah, i get that. it doesn't bother me but i understand why it would.

i've had a few exotics and a couple fur bags and find them pretty, but useless. they don't wear well IME and basically need to be kept in a glass box and never touched. and i'll be honest that the quality of MJ python bags has so far not impressed me (not that i paid close to retail, but at that price point, they should not have visible glue marks)

i'm getting a tad anxious. i ordered my HG bag this weekend and it was marked as shipped tuesday, but it hasn't been scanned in yet. i know i'm being impatient, i just really want it and any small delay is torture!


----------



## kateincali

is anyone here familiar with the different shades of hillier greys? i'm talking pre white tag with the helpful color code. if someone could PM me, that would be great, as i'm currently very confused.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> yeah, i get that. it doesn't bother me but i understand why it would.
> 
> i've had a few exotics and a couple fur bags and find them pretty, but useless. they don't wear well IME and basically need to be kept in a glass box and never touched. and i'll be honest that the quality of MJ python bags has so far not impressed me (not that i paid close to retail, but at that price point, they should not have visible glue marks)
> 
> i'm getting a tad anxious. i ordered *my HG bag this weekend* and it was marked as shipped tuesday, but it hasn't been scanned in yet. i know i'm being impatient, i just really want it and any small delay is torture!



Are you going to let us in on the secret of what your HG bag is?

Or is it um a secret?

I hope you see some progress on it soon. Waiting is *agony*!!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Are you going to let us in on the secret of what your HG bag is?
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it um a secret?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you see some progress on it soon. Waiting is *agony*!!




It's a black sweet punk Sid.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> It's a black sweet punk Sid.




Woo hoo!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's a black sweet punk Sid.


*FABulous*! Silver hardware, or gold? And are the studs (is that what you call them? the metal thingies that march all around the edge of the bag) black also?


----------



## kateincali

Thanks!

Yep, silver hardware and the studs are distressed black/silver. So excited!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yep, silver hardware and the studs are distressed black/silver. So excited!


We will *definitely* want a photo of this one! What year is it from?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> We will *definitely* want a photo of this one! What year is it from?




I'll be sure to post one!

It's resort 2006, made with super soft kangaroo leather. MJs best line, IMO


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> me neither, but it's just so purdy
> 
> they would need to take a 9 out of that price before i could even hope to afford it, though lol




Hot damn are they nuts with that price ?! Maybe we should let them know they have gone incredibly insane and should just give you the bag for giving them a diagnosis hahah!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> It's a black sweet punk Sid.




Wooooo finally!


----------



## kateincali

Ha, if only!

I'm just gonna watch it and maybe after awhile they'll give up and lower it to $100 

Hey, a girl can dream...




NikkNak728 said:


> Hot damn are they nuts with that price ?! Maybe we should let them know they have gone incredibly insane and should just give you the bag for giving them a diagnosis hahah!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Wooooo finally!




Watch it get lost in the mail lol my kind of luck


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Watch it get lost in the mail lol my kind of luck




Don't even jinx yourself!


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yep, silver hardware and the studs are distressed black/silver. So excited!



I hope you will love the sid when it arrives! black one really is superr hard to find! i remember we had a discussion about the sid and its odd straps

I'm doing well, been at new job for about a month now - loving west la  busybusybusy though. heard about your move not really working out... bleh hopefully you find something else?


----------



## ElainePG

I am now the proud owner of an MJ Large Single quilted shoulder strap bag, in navy metallic lambskin with brass hardware, purchased on Bonanza from a lovely TPFer at the *amazing* price of $165 BIN.

It needs some work, of course&#8230; otherwise the price would have been *much* higher. The problem is the strap, as you can see in pictures 2 & 3. CHILDREN, PAY ATTENTION: THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU HANG YOUR BAG STRAPS ON A HOOK! 

So&#8230; can this bag be saved? I brought it to my cobbler this afternoon, and for only $25 he can open the strap, remove the filler, replace it with something stronger, stitch it back up again (with matching thread, yet!) and re-seal the edges so it looks brand new.

I'm *so* excited about this purchase! A few weeks ago, a PF friend suggested that I pair my new nude shoes with a navy bag&#8230; and I realized that I don't *own* a navy bag! But I wear so much black, I really don't have much use for one, so I didn't want to invest a lot of money. On the other hand, I wanted a quality piece! This was the perfect solution: a high-quality, classic, _discontinued_ bag, in what *will* be good condition, for less than $200! 

NOTE: Picture 4 is my other MJ Large Single, in Bluette, when it was fresh out of the box this past January. When I heard MJ was discontinuing his quilted bags, I grabbed this from the MJ website. Comparing Picture 1 and Picture 4, it's interesting to see how the quilting kind of "collapses" over time, but I'm still thrilled with my new purchase!


----------



## NikkNak728

Very exciting Elaine! I actually wish I had gotten a baroque in navy, or something somewhere at some point. 

In other news my shipment should be arriving next week and I'm so excited to have a pop of color, I'm going to be seeing green.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Very exciting Elaine! I actually wish I had gotten a baroque in navy, or something somewhere at some point.
> 
> In other news my shipment should be arriving next week and I'm so excited to have a pop of color,* I'm going to be seeing green*.



I'm olive with envy! 

Will you post a photo of it? It sounds gorgeous!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I'm olive with envy!
> 
> 
> 
> Will you post a photo of it? It sounds gorgeous!




Most def! I will also stop up to saks today just to browse what goodies are still there but no buying because unless I see something fabulous and hot pink, I don't need it &#128561;


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I am now the proud owner of an MJ Large Single quilted shoulder strap bag, in navy metallic lambskin with brass hardware, purchased on Bonanza from a lovely TPFer at the *amazing* price of $165 BIN.
> 
> It needs some work, of course&#8230; otherwise the price would have been *much* higher. The problem is the strap, as you can see in pictures 2 & 3. CHILDREN, PAY ATTENTION: THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU HANG YOUR BAG STRAPS ON A HOOK!
> 
> So&#8230; can this bag be saved? I brought it to my cobbler this afternoon, and for only $25 he can open the strap, remove the filler, replace it with something stronger, stitch it back up again (with matching thread, yet!) and re-seal the edges so it looks brand new.
> 
> I'm *so* excited about this purchase! A few weeks ago, a PF friend suggested that I pair my new nude shoes with a navy bag&#8230; and I realized that I don't *own* a navy bag! But I wear so much black, I really don't have much use for one, so I didn't want to invest a lot of money. On the other hand, I wanted a quality piece! This was the perfect solution: a high-quality, classic, _discontinued_ bag, in what *will* be good condition, for less than $200!
> 
> NOTE: Picture 4 is my other MJ Large Single, in Bluette, when it was fresh out of the box this past January. When I heard MJ was discontinuing his quilted bags, I grabbed this from the MJ website. Comparing Picture 1 and Picture 4, it's interesting to see how the quilting kind of "collapses" over time, but I'm still thrilled with my new purchase!


*Ms. Elaine*, the "collapse" is not necessarily true.  Those bags are made from different leathers, which means the quilting isn't exactly the same.  The lamb quilting stays puffier (the Bluette).  I bet the metallic is goat (going from memory), which is what the Stardust line is, and it is more grainy, tougher, and isn't as pillowy soft.
Comparing those two would be like someone comparing the Lads line now with the metallic.  They are just different.  My oldest lamb quilting is still as puffy as the day I bought it (2009)


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> I hope you will love the sid when it arrives! black one really is superr hard to find! i remember we had a discussion about the sid and its odd straps
> 
> I'm doing well, been at new job for about a month now - loving west la  busybusybusy though. heard about your move not really working out... bleh hopefully you find something else?


hopefully! i'm glad the new job is going well for you  

the sid is out for delivery today, fingers crossed all is well. i do still think the straps are a bit odd, but i can live with it. and this one is at least black - as much as i adored the bisque, i'm just too clumsy



ElainePG said:


> I am now the proud owner of an MJ Large Single quilted shoulder strap bag, in navy metallic lambskin with brass hardware, purchased on Bonanza from a lovely TPFer at the *amazing* price of $165 BIN.
> 
> It needs some work, of course otherwise the price would have been *much* higher. The problem is the strap, as you can see in pictures 2 & 3. *CHILDREN, PAY ATTENTION: THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU HANG YOUR BAG STRAPS ON A HOOK!*


haha. just to clarify, it wasn't me who did that to it!

i'm happy the bag found such a good home with a fellow PFer! it's nice when they stay in the PF family



NikkNak728 said:


> Very exciting Elaine! *I actually wish I had gotten a baroque in navy*, or something somewhere at some point.
> 
> In other news my shipment should be arriving next week and I'm so excited to have a pop of color, I'm going to be seeing green.


aw, i wish i had known that, i saw one that was NWT for next to nothing

do we get a hint? bal? mj?


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> hopefully! i'm glad the new job is going well for you
> 
> the sid is out for delivery today, fingers crossed all is well. i do still think the straps are a bit odd, but i can live with it. and this one is at least black - as much as i adored the bisque, i'm just too clumsy




Haha yeah, I still have yet to find a black Debbie.. I think I had several bisque sp bags, all of which I ended up not using. Hope it works for you! Sid is also very heavy haha, arm workout?

I'm totally on ban island for now... Ventured into the dangerous world of Chanel and bal jackets recently heh it's a slippery slope. 

Anything nice from mj recently? I haven't been keeping up.. I know, I'm a traitor


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *Ms. Elaine*, the "collapse" is not necessarily true.  Those bags are made from different leathers, which means the quilting isn't exactly the same.  *The lamb quilting stays puffier (the Bluette).  I bet the metallic is goat* (going from memory), which is what the Stardust line is, and it is more grainy, tougher, and isn't as pillowy soft.
> Comparing those two would be like someone comparing the Lads line now with the metallic.  They are just different.  My oldest lamb quilting is still as puffy as the day I bought it (2009)



Oh, how interesting! I didn't realize that two bags in the same design could be made out of two different leathers. That explains why they feel so different makes sense! 

Although, truthfully, the metallic navy seems softer and "cushier" to me than the bluette. And it should be the opposite, right? I was thinking it was because clearly the original owner (*not* the seller, just to clarify! ) was hard on it.

When I get the navy back from the cobbler, I'll put both bags side by side and do a better comparison. Yesterday I was in a big rush to get out the door before Henry left for lunch!


----------



## ElainePG

pookybear said:


> Haha yeah, I still have yet to find a black Debbie.. I think I had several bisque sp bags, all of which I ended up not using. Hope it works for you! Sid is also very heavy haha, arm workout?
> 
> *I'm totally on ban island for now*... Ventured into the dangerous world of Chanel and bal jackets recently heh it's a slippery slope.
> 
> Anything nice from mj recently? I haven't been keeping up.. I know, I'm a traitor



Come join us on B Ban Island perfect for you if you want to be talked out of Bal jackets or enabled! It's a fast-moving thread, and it will take your mind off the "slippery slope." We even have a Tiki Bar! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/b-ban-island-868790.html


----------



## pookybear

ElainePG said:


> Come join us on B Ban Island perfect for you if you want to be talked out of Bal jackets or enabled! It's a fast-moving thread, and it will take your mind off the "slippery slope." We even have a Tiki Bar!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/b-ban-island-868790.html



Haha YES this is what I need, I've been peeking in the Bal Jacket forum too much.. no wonder, with all those pretty photos of all the gals' jackets


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> hopefully! i'm glad the new job is going well for you
> 
> the sid is out for delivery today, fingers crossed all is well. i do still think the straps are a bit odd, but i can live with it. and this one is at least black - as much as i adored the bisque, i'm just too clumsy
> 
> 
> haha. just to clarify, it wasn't me who did that to it!
> 
> i'm happy the bag found such a good home with a fellow PFer! it's nice when they stay in the PF family
> 
> 
> aw, i wish i had known that, i saw one that was NWT for next to nothing
> 
> do we get a hint? bal? mj?




Next to nothing.. Gimme! Haha! Nope, Givenchy! Def a new one for me. It says it will be delivered Wednesday so I'll be on pins and needles but I'm sure glad I got such a good deal on it or I would be sweating!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Come join us on B Ban Island perfect for you if you want to be talked out of Bal jackets or enabled! It's a fast-moving thread, and it will take your mind off the "slippery slope." We even have a Tiki Bar!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga-clubhouse/b-ban-island-868790.html




I could probably use this too... But I kind of like being enabled &#128516;


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Oh, how interesting! I didn't realize that two bags in the same design could be made out of two different leathers. That explains why they feel so different&#8230; makes sense!
> 
> Although, truthfully, the metallic navy seems softer and "cushier" to me than the bluette. And it should be the opposite, right? I was thinking it was because clearly the original owner (*not* the seller, just to clarify! ) was hard on it.
> 
> When I get the navy back from the cobbler, I'll put both bags side by side and do a better comparison. Yesterday I was in a big rush to get out the door before Henry left for lunch!


goat, lamb, cow, whatever.  Different textures and wear differently.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I could probably use this too... But I kind of like being enabled &#128516;


Trust me there's *plenty* of enabling that happens on Ban Island! 
Plus, if a bag is under $401 (I can't remember how we came up with that number it's a pretty fast-moving thread!) it doesn't count as a "real" bag purchase. 
Plus, you're allowed one "shore leave" during your ban time, just in case you come across your HG bag (or an amazing bargain).
See? lots of flexibility, lots of enabling just your kind of place!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> goat, lamb, cow, whatever.  Different textures and wear differently.


Is there a way to find out which bag is made out of which leather? I'm pretty sure my Bluette bag is lambskin&#8230; I bought it this past January on the MJ site, and I think it was in the Description. But if it's a pre-owned bag, is there a way to do research?

Not that I care a *whole* lot, but it would be interesting to know.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Is there a way to find out which bag is made out of which leather? I'm pretty sure my Bluette bag is lambskin&#8230; I bought it this past January on the MJ site, and I think it was in the Description. But if it's a pre-owned bag, is there a way to do research?
> 
> Not that I care a *whole* lot, but it would be interesting to know.


I'm sure there is.  sometimes the care card will say what it is.  
some people just remember/know what seasons had what leathers.  (faith.  me sometimes)
the mj reference thread above might help.

here is one place that has some:  http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...-marc-jacobs-leather-variations-23821-12.html


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Haha yeah, I still have yet to find a black Debbie.. I think I had several bisque sp bags, all of which I ended up not using. Hope it works for you! Sid is also very heavy haha, arm workout?
> 
> I'm totally on ban island for now... Ventured into the dangerous world of Chanel and bal jackets recently heh it's a slippery slope.
> 
> Anything nice from mj recently? I haven't been keeping up.. I know, I'm a traitor


my arms could use the work out, so it's okay 

i can see how that would be a slippery slope! i've never even tried one of those jackets on - probably best that i don't, huh?

i haven't really kept up with MJ, either. the only bag from a recent season i'm looking for is the mini 1984 in flame, though the mini might be too mini in reality



NikkNak728 said:


> Next to nothing.. Gimme! Haha! Nope,  Givenchy! Def a new one for me. It says it will be delivered Wednesday  so I'll be on pins and needles but I'm sure glad I got such a good deal  on it or I would be sweating!


givenchy? i have a feeling i'm going to be jealous



ElainePG said:


> Is there a way to find out which bag is made  out of which leather? I'm pretty sure my Bluette bag is lambskin I  bought it this past January on the MJ site, and I think it was in the  Description. But if it's a pre-owned bag, is there a way to do research?
> 
> Not that I care a *whole* lot, but it would be interesting to know.


i believe all the metallic singles were lambskin, as was the bluette w/silver HW. the difference in how the leathers feel can probably be attributed to the different dyes used


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> my arms could use the work out, so it's okay
> 
> i can see how that would be a slippery slope! i've never even tried one of those jackets on - probably best that i don't, huh?
> 
> i haven't really kept up with MJ, either. the only bag from a recent season i'm looking for is the mini 1984 in flame, though the mini might be too mini in reality
> 
> 
> givenchy? i have a feeling i'm going to be jealous
> 
> 
> i believe all the metallic singles were lambskin, as was the bluette w/silver HW. the difference in how the leathers feel can probably be attributed to the different dyes used


When I bought my Mini 54, I also tried the Mini 84, but it *was* too "mini." The 54 turned out to be exactly the right size. It was more mini than the full-sized 54, but still large enough to hold my MJ Long Lex quilted wallet, and all the rest of my necessities. I don't carry a ton of stuff with me, but what I do carry fits nicely in the Mini 54 without cramming.

The Flame is a fab color!


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> my arms could use the work out, so it's okay
> 
> i can see how that would be a slippery slope! i've never even tried one of those jackets on - probably best that i don't, huh?
> 
> i haven't really kept up with MJ, either. the only bag from a recent season i'm looking for is the mini 1984 in flame, though the mini might be too mini in reality




Yes, don't do it - it's hard to come back from it once you know!

Ohh hmm I can't see myself wearing the mini, maybe I need to see it in person...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> When I bought my Mini 54, I also tried the Mini 84, but it *was* too "mini." The 54 turned out to be exactly the right size. It was more mini than the full-sized 54, but still large enough to hold my MJ Long Lex quilted wallet, and all the rest of my necessities. I don't carry a ton of stuff with me, but what I do carry fits nicely in the Mini 54 without cramming.
> 
> The Flame is a fab color!


oh, right, the 54 is what i want, not the 84! i was looking at the 54 dimensions, thinking "this is sooo much smaller than i thought", and it is, because i was looking at the wrong bag. duh  thanks!



pookybear said:


> *Yes, don't do it - it's hard to come back from it once you know!*
> 
> Ohh hmm I can't see myself wearing the mini, maybe I need to see it in person...


i have a feeling i wouldn't be able to zip any of the up and it would just depress me lol so, more than one reason to stay away

the sid arrived yesterday and it's perfect! i'm really happy. there is a white spot on the bottom but i think i can have that fixed, and aside from that, it cleaned up really well


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> oh, right, the 54 is what i want, not the 84! i was looking at the 54 dimensions, thinking "this is sooo much smaller than i thought", and it is, because i was looking at the wrong bag. duh  thanks!
> 
> 
> i have a feeling i wouldn't be able to zip any of the up and it would just depress me lol so, more than one reason to stay away
> 
> the sid arrived yesterday and it's perfect! i'm really happy. there is a white spot on the bottom but i think i can have that fixed, and aside from that, it cleaned up really well




Uhhhh pictures I'm dying here!


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> oh, right, the 54 is what i want, not the 84! i was looking at the 54 dimensions, thinking "this is sooo much smaller than i thought", and it is, because i was looking at the wrong bag. duh  thanks!
> 
> 
> i have a feeling i wouldn't be able to zip any of the up and it would just depress me lol so, more than one reason to stay away
> 
> the sid arrived yesterday and it's perfect! i'm really happy. there is a white spot on the bottom but i think i can have that fixed, and aside from that, it cleaned up really well




Haha I can't zip mine up, but it's supposed to be that way? But yeah, I know what you mean 

And yay! Congrats! Glad the bag worked out, it really is a rare bag. Now knowing you... Don't focus too much on that white spot because I know you unconsciously will!!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Uhhhh pictures *I'm dying here!*


could you leave your bags to me, please? 

here it is


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Haha I can't zip mine up, but it's supposed to be that way? But yeah, I know what you mean
> 
> And yay! Congrats! Glad the bag worked out, it really is a rare bag. Now knowing you... Don't focus too much on that white spot because I know you unconsciously will!!


i'm so not cool enough to pull off the open jacket look, anyway

honestly, the spot doesn't bother me. i'm okay with it even if it never comes out. i got a really good deal, i can't complain! (which is very unlike me )


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> could you leave your bags to me, please?
> 
> here it is




Of course, your at the top of my will under "prized and treasured bags" &#128516;

I love it! Do you love it, are you wearing it?!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Of course, your at the top of my will under "prized and treasured bags" &#128516;
> 
> I love it! Do you love it, are you wearing it?!


that means a lot to me 

i absolutely love love LOVE it, but have not used it yet. i did a lot of walking around today and took my lighter paradise leigh instead


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> i'm so not cool enough to pull off the open jacket look, anyway
> 
> honestly, the spot doesn't bother me. i'm okay with it even if it never comes out. i got a really good deal, i can't complain! (which is very unlike me )




Indeed VERY unlike you 

The photos look gorgeous though! You must tell me the secret to using those straps when you figure it out, because I sure couldn't!


----------



## nascar fan

i finally got my dress hemmed so I can wear it with regular shoes instead of crazy platforms so I don't look dumpy.  I can't wait to wear it now.  I've had it for -- what? -- two years?  

And I got the spring pants hemmed so they are actually ankle/crop pants.  Can't wait to wear them too.  
And it took a huge act of faith to take these things to the alterations lady.   This dress is so well-made that the lining is completely sewn into the dress.  You can't get between the lining and the dress without taking it apart.  I finally trust her enough to let her work on it.  

Old pics here, but I'm just showing you which ones I'm talking about.  In both pics I've got the hems pinned up to where I had them altered.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> i finally got my dress hemmed so I can wear it with regular shoes instead of crazy platforms so I don't look dumpy.  I can't wait to wear it now.  I've had it for -- what? -- two years?
> 
> And I got the spring pants hemmed so they are actually ankle/crop pants.  Can't wait to wear them too.
> And it took a huge act of faith to take these things to the alterations lady.   This dress is so well-made that the lining is completely sewn into the dress.  You can't get between the lining and the dress without taking it apart.  I finally trust her enough to let her work on it.
> 
> Old pics here, but I'm just showing you which ones I'm talking about.  In both pics I've got the hems pinned up to where I had them altered.


Super-flattering lengths! I know exactly what you mean about needing to develop a trusting relationship with an alterations lady. It's *very* hard to find someone good enough to work on expensive clothing! You must have been having palpitations untill you got the dress back&#8230; *imagine* having to separate the lining from the dress before hemming each one and then re-attaching them!

My alterations lady is still out of the country, so I'm going to someone else at the moment. But I'm not bringing this one anything important&#8230; just little, inexpensive things. I'm counting the days until my regular lady gets back!


----------



## nascar fan

lol!!!  i havent taken it out of the garment bag yet.  im scared to look.  BUT when i took it to her, she said it was no problem.  she has done good work so far.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> lol!!!  i havent taken it out of the garment bag yet.  im scared to look.  BUT when i took it to her, *she said it was no problem*.  she has done good work so far.



Ooooh those words always make me nervous!  I prefer it when a seamstress shakes her head, frowns a bit, gives a little sigh, and then says "Well, this will be complicated. But I can do this for you. It will be beautiful." 

But that's probably because my alterations lady is originally from Iran (she came here 30 years ago, when she was 17) and she is very dramatic.


----------



## nascar fan

mine can barely speak english.  we communicate with simple words, so her saing "no problem" was very reassuring!


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> mine can barely speak english.  we communicate with simple words, so her saing "no problem" was very reassuring!




Geez I wish this was this case with mine... Mine talks entirely too much, I cringe just thinking about going to see her!


----------



## emmajayne

Hi all, I seriously need to catch up here, have been so busy (finals finished) , work and now my social life back haha
Anyway more importantly - I ordered a XL Single Baroque in Black with Silver
have wanted it for ages!!!
Hope all are well xxxx


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Indeed VERY unlike you


hey, a girl needs a hobby 



> The photos look gorgeous though! You must tell me the secret to using those straps when you figure it out, because I sure couldn't!


they're undeniably a bit awkward, i don't think there is a secret. why the studded straps weren't made to detach, i will never understand


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Old pics here, but I'm just showing you which ones I'm talking about.  In both pics I've got the hems pinned up to where I had them altered.


both pieces look great!



emmajayne said:


> Hi all, I seriously need to catch up here, have been so busy (finals finished) , work and now my social life back haha
> Anyway more importantly -* I ordered a XL Single Baroque in Black with Silver
> have wanted it for ages!!!*
> Hope all are well xxxx


love the silver hardware, congrats!


----------



## ElainePG

emmajayne said:


> Hi all, I seriously need to catch up here, have been so busy (finals finished) , work and now my social life back haha
> Anyway more importantly - I ordered a XL Single Baroque in Black with Silver
> have wanted it for ages!!!
> Hope all are well xxxx



Good to see you! So that's a coincidence both you & faith have purchased black MJ bags with silver hardware. Am I seeing a trend here? :okay:

Black & silver are a terrific combination. Would *love* to see a model pic of your XL Single Baroque when it arrives. I have this bag in Cognac with brass hardware, and I just adore carrying it. It's so convenient to have the strap that converts from cross body (single) to shoulder strap (doubled). And I really like the leather threaded through the chain.

I thought Marc Jacobs wasn't making this bag any more that's why I bought mine on Bonanza. Where did you find yours? Or is it a secret?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Good to see you! So that's a coincidence both you & faith have purchased black MJ bags with silver hardware. Am I seeing a trend here? :okay:


black w/SHW is my favourite combo, i wish there was more of it



> I thought Marc Jacobs wasn't making this bag any more that's why I bought mine on Bonanza. Where did you find yours? Or is it a secret?


can't speak for where emma got hers, but if you're looking for one, they pop up NWT on ebay occasionally


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> black w/SHW is my favourite combo, i wish there was more of it
> 
> 
> can't speak for where emma got hers, but if you're looking for one, they pop up NWT on ebay occasionally




Love this combo as well, so hard to hunt down though. But yes, they do pop up from time to time. Was it only one season that they had this color combo?


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Love this combo as well, so hard to hunt down though. But yes, they do pop up from time to time. Was it only one season that they had this color combo?


i think it was just fall 2012? i can't remember

emma, what season is yours?


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> i think it was just fall 2012? i can't remember
> 
> emma, what season is yours?




Yeah, I think that's when I bought mine too.. Had to do it directly via MJ though, couldn't find it at a lot of place. Not sure if it popped up again more recently


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Yeah, I think that's when I bought mine too.. Had to do it directly via MJ though, couldn't find it at a lot of place. Not sure if it popped up again more recently


i wish the MJ site had a more complete lookbook collection, it would be easier to find these things out. i don't know why some seasons are skipped


----------



## nascar fan

Ok, so after 2 yrs of not getting the leopard dressed hemmed, now having it hemmed, I swear it's too tight, that I've gained weight.  If I breathe in deep, I'd probably pop the stitches through the ribcage area.  :rain::rain::rain:


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Ok, so after 2 yrs of not getting the leopard dressed hemmed, now having it hemmed, I swear it's too tight, that I've gained weight.  If I breathe in deep, I'd probably pop the stitches through the ribcage area.  :rain::rain::rain:


Not possible! You tried it on at the dressmakers when she pinned it up for you, right? And it fit then, right? 

Maybe you ate some salty food yesterday, and you're just retaining a bit of fluid?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Not possible! You tried it on at the dressmakers when she pinned it up for you, right? And it fit then, right?
> 
> Maybe you ate some salty food yesterday, and you're just retaining a bit of fluid?


I knew it felt tight when she pinned the hem up.  she even commented, but she said, "Wow, that dress was made for you!"  (shocked she knew that much English)
I have been eating king size Payday candybars several times a week, and I have been pigging out on those little choc covered donuts.


----------



## nascar fan

Elaine, by the way, I took 2 pics of Bal bracelets for you today.  I totally forgot about your email the other day.


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Elaine, by the way, I took 2 pics of Bal bracelets for you today.  I totally forgot about your email the other day.




Ohhh I wanna see! I go gaga over the bracelets I'll never see in person haha!


----------



## emmajayne

pookybear said:


> Yeah, I think that's when I bought mine too.. Had to do it directly via MJ though, couldn't find it at a lot of place. Not sure if it popped up again more recently



Not sure, it's brand new though, I will get it tomorrow, got it at a nice price too  I will post details tomorrow! I ordered it from Bagheera Boutique , they put a special order in to MJ and they had silver and gold left, I am delighted


----------



## emmajayne

ElainePG said:


> Good to see you! So that's a coincidence both you & faith have purchased black MJ bags with silver hardware. Am I seeing a trend here? :okay:
> 
> Black & silver are a terrific combination. Would *love* to see a model pic of your XL Single Baroque when it arrives. I have this bag in Cognac with brass hardware, and I just adore carrying it. It's so convenient to have the strap that converts from cross body (single) to shoulder strap (doubled). And I really like the leather threaded through the chain.
> 
> I thought Marc Jacobs wasn't making this bag any more that's why I bought mine on Bonanza. Where did you find yours? Or is it a secret?



I love black and silver, I will post pics tomorrow  I was looking at pics on this and yours is beautiful 
I am too excited to get. I had to google so many codes of the bag to get the right one, then sent it to Bagheera Boutique who requested it from MJ for a special order, I am so happy they had it


----------



## nascar fan

NikkNak728 said:


> Ohhh I wanna see! I go gaga over the bracelets I'll never see in person haha!



here you go.


----------



## Eru

nascar fan said:


> here you go.



What do you think of the studly ones?  (i.e. the ones that are covered with the Bal hardware--it's hard to get a sense of how they'd look on.  I think they might look great from afar but less great from close up)


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> here you go.




&#128525; I want the triple tour 

I'm not sure I understand or like the ones with too much hardware.. Would be too overwhelming on a wrist I think?


----------



## NikkNak728

Anyone have any good insight on how to touch up a black back with some scuffs? It's probably not noticeable but silly me, I took my Chloe crossbody on a hike and it turns out that was a grave mistake..


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> here you go.



Thank you *sooooo* much! I love the one on the far left, with the GGHW. I'm not sure what color it is Vert Jade maybe? But it looks stunning with the gold hardware.

I'm *not* a fan of the bracelets with masses and masses of studs on them. For one thing, I suspect they'd be heavy. And also, I think you'd have to have a large wrist (or maybe a long arm? ) to carry them off. I have neither, so I'd pass on those.

These were at the NM boutique? Very interesting that they show many more styles & colors than the Balenciaga web site, which is showing practically *nothing*. The only Triple Tour I saw on their web site that I liked was this one, and I'm kind of tempted by it: http://www.balenciaga.com/us/bracelet_cod50156517qq.html

But I *think* I'm right that when Balenciaga releases their fall bags, with new colors, they also release new bracelet colors so I want to wait for those bracelets. (Of course, I might be wrong about this. I should probably just call Bal CS and ask them!)


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> What do you think of *the studly ones*?  (i.e. the ones that are covered with the Bal hardware--it's hard to get a sense of how they'd look on.  I think they might look great from afar but less great from close up)





NikkNak728 said:


> &#128525; I want the triple tour
> 
> I'm not sure I understand or like *the ones with too much hardware*.. Would be too overwhelming on a wrist I think?



I agree with both of you. I haven't tried them on IRL, but they just *look* heavy! And all 3 of us are small girls I doubt we could carry off the look.

I own one Triple Tour, with silver hardware, and I adore it. The only thing is, for some reason the silver is tarnishing. And I've only had it about a month! I keep it in its little fabric pouch, so I don't understand why this is happening. Also, the color is light (Curry see below) and I think it's a bit darker now than when I bought it. I used LMB Beauty & Shine Protector on it, so I don't understand why it would darken, but maybe I should have used FHO (For Handles Only) instead. 

When I buy my next one, it will def be in a darker color! And probably with gold hardware.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> I agree with both of you. I haven't tried them on IRL, but they just *look* heavy! And all 3 of us are small girls I doubt we could carry off the look.
> 
> I own one Triple Tour, with silver hardware, and I adore it. The only thing is, for some reason the silver is tarnishing. And I've only had it about a month! I keep it in its little fabric pouch, so I don't understand why this is happening. Also, the color is light (Curry see below) and I think it's a bit darker now than when I bought it. I used LMB Beauty & Shine Protector on it, so I don't understand why it would darken, but maybe I should have used FHO (For Handles Only) instead.
> 
> When I buy my next one, it will def be in a darker color! And probably with gold hardware.


Bracelet looks good on you. I really love your blue ring - blue lapis?


----------



## ElainePG

BeachBagGal said:


> Bracelet looks good on you. I really love your blue ring - *blue lapis*?



Good guess, but nothing so exotic it's Australian Opal. I've had the ring for a few years (DH bought it for me as an anniversary present, after some VERY broad hints from me while we were in the store! ). It always gets noticed. It wasn't particularly expensive, but there's just something about it that "works." I think it's the blue & silver together. The blue has a lot of depth to it.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I agree with both of you. I haven't tried them on IRL, but they just *look* heavy! And all 3 of us are small girls I doubt we could carry off the look.
> 
> 
> 
> I own one Triple Tour, with silver hardware, and I adore it. The only thing is, for some reason the silver is tarnishing. And I've only had it about a month! I keep it in its little fabric pouch, so I don't understand why this is happening. Also, the color is light (Curry see below) and I think it's a bit darker now than when I bought it. I used LMB Beauty & Shine Protector on it, so I don't understand why it would darken, but maybe I should have used FHO (For Handles Only) instead.
> 
> 
> 
> When I buy my next one, it will def be in a darker color! And probably with gold hardware.




Bal hardware is meant to age- I've never had silver (just rosé gold, gold and the reg) but I'm pretty sure they all slightly age. I don't think it's much to be concerned about but you should certainly ask a bal expert!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> *Bal hardware is meant to age*- I've never had silver (just rosé gold, gold and the reg) but I'm pretty sure they all slightly age. I don't think it's much to be concerned about but you should certainly ask a bal expert!



Oh. I didn't realize that. I had been rubbing away at the studs with my jeweler's polishing cloth, and all this black was coming off on the cloth, and I was freaking out. But if it's *supposed* to darken, and as long as it doesn't become *really* dark, then that's fine.

What about the *leather color *darkening? Is that just going to be what happens if you get a bracelet in a light color, and if I don't like it I should buy my next bracelet in black or (preferably) anthracite?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oh. I didn't realize that. I had been rubbing away at the studs with my jeweler's polishing cloth, and all this black was coming off on the cloth, and I was freaking out. But if it's *supposed* to darken, and as long as it doesn't become *really* dark, then that's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> What about the *leather color *darkening? Is that just going to be what happens if you get a bracelet in a light color, and if I don't like it I should buy my next bracelet in black or (preferably) anthracite?




Correct- light colored leather darkens from the natural oils on our skin among other things!


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## pookybear

nascar fan said:


>




I love this! So true! 

Good morning girls!


----------



## NikkNak728

NikkNak728 said:


> Anyone have any good insight on how to touch up a black back with some scuffs? It's probably not noticeable but silly me, I took my Chloe crossbody on a hike and it turns out that was a grave mistake..




Anyone?! &#128533;


----------



## Tuuli35

NikkNak728 said:


> Anyone?! &#128533;




my first suggestion would have been black Sharpie but not sure if you want to put it on your bag.


----------



## NikkNak728

Tuuli35 said:


> my first suggestion would have been black Sharpie but not sure if you want to put it on your bag.




&#128513; yikes no sharpie haha.. Maybe I'll take it to my cobbler


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Anyone?! &#128533;



There's a conditioner that I've used in the past when I used to rehab old Coach bags - helps quite a bit with scuffs - doesn't eliminate them but can be helpful.  Of course, I'm blanking on the name of it right now...comes in a white tub.  Grrrr.  I'll check when I get home and post the name of it for you - bought it from an equestrian shop.  

If you have an equestrian/saddlery shop anywhere near you, they are really knowledgeable about treating and conditioning leather and may have products or suggestions that could help.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> There's a conditioner that I've used in the past when I used to rehab old Coach bags - helps quite a bit with scuffs - doesn't eliminate them but can be helpful.  Of course, I'm blanking on the name of it right now...comes in a white tub.  Grrrr.  I'll check when I get home and post the name of it for you - bought it from an equestrian shop.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have an equestrian/saddlery shop anywhere near you, they are really knowledgeable about treating and conditioning leather and may have products or suggestions that could help.




Oh I sure do, I use to ride and I have saddle wax but I'm not sure it would have the desired effect. Maybe I'll drive over to one of the tack shops to see what they suggest. Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Anyone have any good insight on how to touch up a black back with some scuffs? It's probably not noticeable but silly me, I took my Chloe crossbody on a hike and it turns out that was a grave mistake..


Would there be a problem using a really good shoe polish, like Meltonian? I mean, shoes are leather, and the bag is leather...

Or did I just commit a terrible sin, even *suggesting* such a thing?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Would there be a problem using a really good shoe polish, like Meltonian? I mean, shoes are leather, and the bag is leather...
> 
> 
> 
> Or did I just commit a terrible sin, even *suggesting* such a thing?




Hmmm good question.. I don't want to make a horrible mistake but I do have black shoe polish..


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Tuuli35 said:


> my first suggestion would have been black Sharpie but not sure if you want to put it on your bag.



Lol I thought of that too. I've used a sharpie on black shoes before for heel scuffs. It's great!
I agree with the saddle shop idea. I went there to get a leather cleaner/conditioner and the SA was telling me about their spare parts like hooks and grommets, zippers... and a repair person on staff. Maybe they'd be faster than the 3 weeks it's taken the handbag repair place to fix a magnetic closure on an MBMJ bag...


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh I sure do, I use to ride and I have saddle wax but I'm not sure it would have the desired effect. Maybe I'll drive over to one of the tack shops to see what they suggest. Thanks!




So the stuff I've used is called Blackrock Leather 'n Rich. Works really well on worn corners/edges, so may be helpful with scuffs. It's a thick consistency and you don't need a lot - won't make them completely disappear but may help camouflage a bit.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> So the stuff I've used is called Blackrock Leather 'n Rich. Works really well on worn corners/edges, so may be helpful with scuffs. It's a thick consistency and you don't need a lot - won't make them completely disappear but may help camouflage a bit.


Does it only work on black, *eehlers*? Or is it colorless? 

I just bought a navy metallic MJ Large Single on Bonanza (can you guess who I bought it from? ) and the corners are just a titch worn. The bag is at the cobbler having its strap repaired now, but I didn't want him to fuss over the corners. I thought it might be something I could do myself with a leather conditioner.

But, since the bag is metallic, I'm not sure about putting any product *at all* on it. Thoughts?


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> So the stuff I've used is called Blackrock Leather 'n Rich. Works really well on worn corners/edges, so may be helpful with scuffs. It's a thick consistency and you don't need a lot - won't make them completely disappear but may help camouflage a bit.




Thank you!!! I looked it up and it sounds like exactly what I need


----------



## BeachBagGal

ElainePG said:


> Good guess, but nothing so exotic it's Australian Opal. I've had the ring for a few years (DH bought it for me as an anniversary present, after some VERY broad hints from me while we were in the store! ). It always gets noticed. It wasn't particularly expensive, but there's just something about it that "works." I think it's the blue & silver together. The blue has a lot of depth to it.


Australian opal? Hmm interesting....not familiar. I just love the color and w/ silver, most def! Well you can tell your hubby he did go.


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Does it only work on black, *eehlers*? Or is it colorless?
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a navy metallic MJ Large Single on Bonanza (can you guess who I bought it from? ) and the corners are just a titch worn. The bag is at the cobbler having its strap repaired now, but I didn't want him to fuss over the corners. I thought it might be something I could do myself with a leather conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> But, since the bag is metallic, I'm not sure about putting any product *at all* on it. Thoughts?




It's colorless (well, it's not colorless itself but it dries colorless), but I don't know if it would be safe to use on metallics. I'd ask someone way more wise about leathers than me before trying it - I'd hate for it to ruin the finish.


----------



## Hanakimi

Does anyone have any of the Gotham handbags? I'm having trouble making a decision!


----------



## Elisafi

Hi Ladies,

I discovered this forum only a little while ago and realized this must be a perfect place to ask my question - it looks like you know everything about designer bags! 

So, I have fell in love with MBMJ bags and I'm lucky to own eleven already!  My "problem" is that it's quite hard to find MBMJ bags with silver hardware since most of them are made with golden hw (they are beautiful too, but personally I like silver a lot more). I would really like to get Classic Q Mini Natasha bag in gray (http://www.lyst.com/bags/marc-by-marc-jacobs-classic-q-mini-natasha-crossbody-bag-silver/), but I guess this is an old model and sold out everywhere. Do you ladies have any ideas on how old this model actually is? Is it even possible to find it anywhere anymore? I know eBay is an option, but at least during the last few months I haven't seen this particular model&colour combination for sale. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## kateincali

Elisafi said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I discovered this forum only a little while ago and realized this must be a perfect place to ask my question - it looks like you know everything about designer bags!
> 
> So, I have fell in love with MBMJ bags and I'm lucky to own eleven already!  My "problem" is that it's quite hard to find MBMJ bags with silver hardware since most of them are made with golden hw (they are beautiful too, but personally I like silver a lot more). I would really like to get Classic Q Mini Natasha bag in gray (http://www.lyst.com/bags/marc-by-marc-jacobs-classic-q-mini-natasha-crossbody-bag-silver/), but I guess this is an old model and sold out everywhere. Do you ladies have any ideas on how old this model actually is? Is it even possible to find it anywhere anymore? I know eBay is an option, but at least during the last few months I haven't seen this particular model&colour combination for sale.
> 
> Thank you for your help!


mini natasha's were introduced for resort 2013 and i think that's when gray was released

beyond stalking ebay and other selling sites, nordstrom rack and off 5th would probably be your best bet. good luck!


----------



## Elisafi

faith_ann said:


> mini natasha's were introduced for resort 2013 and i think that's when gray was released
> 
> beyond stalking ebay and other selling sites, nordstrom rack and off 5th would probably be your best bet. good luck!



Thank you for your input. I'm glad to hear that it's not as old style as I thought it was. I live in Europe, so I'm only able to check Nordstrom website to look for the bag.

If anyone has seen this bag on any webstore lately, please let me know


----------



## Esquared72

Well, hello, Blake - you purty little thing, you.


----------



## kateincali

Elisafi said:


> Thank you for your input. I'm glad to hear that it's not as old style as I thought it was. I live in Europe, so I'm only able to check Nordstrom website to look for the bag.
> 
> If anyone has seen this bag on any webstore lately, please let me know


it couldn't hurt to add that you're looking for one to your signature, too, since it'll show up in each one of your posts. maybe you'll get lucky and someone will see it who knows where one is 



eehlers said:


> Well, hello, Blake - you purty little thing, you.


one of the best MJ reds, imo


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Well, hello, Blake - you purty little thing, you.


It's gorgeous! Is it new?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous! Is it new?




Nope - not new. It's just been a while since I carried it...shame on me.


----------



## NikkNak728

My new pretty came... I think I might faint. I'm not a big color person and I usually don't deviate but the combination of color and delicious goat..amazing. 



Oh and of course had to represent with a tshirt haha!


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> My new pretty came... I think I might faint. I'm not a big color person and I usually don't deviate but the combination of color and delicious goat..amazing.
> View attachment 2642510
> 
> 
> Oh and of course had to represent with a tshirt haha!




Yowza. Green is my favorite color so I absolutely love it! I considered a Nightingale around the same time I bought my Paraty - I'd still like to get one...I love the shape. What do you think? Do you love it??


----------



## BeachBagGal

NikkNak728 said:


> My new pretty came... I think I might faint. I'm not a big color person and I usually don't deviate but the combination of color and delicious goat..amazing.
> View attachment 2642510
> 
> 
> Oh and of course had to represent with a tshirt haha!


Oooo love this color green - pretty!


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Yowza. Green is my favorite color so I absolutely love it! I considered a Nightingale around the same time I bought my Paraty - I'd still like to get one...I love the shape. What do you think? Do you love it??




I LOVE it. I wasn't really all the sure if I would love the shape but when the SA suggested it and sent pictures I thought it had a 50/50 chance. I can actually fit more in it than the ps1 tiny but it feels like it's the same size. I take a continental wallet, sunglasses case, makeup bag, gum, phone, keys, and little things like a pill case. I will try to snap a modeling pic this weekend!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> My new pretty came... I think I might faint. I'm not a big color person and I usually don't deviate but the combination of color and delicious goat..amazing.
> View attachment 2642510
> 
> 
> Oh and of course had to represent with a tshirt haha!


It's absolutely *gorgeous*! Even prettier in your photo (next to your t-shirt ) than on the web site. The texture looks fabulous, too.

I remember you were tempted by the PS1 Tiny in Watermelon a few months ago, but I think this is a *much* better green.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

My new (to me) MJ Large Single Navy Metallic bag came back from the cobbler today. He did an amazing repair job on the strap unless someone gets too close for their own good (LOL!) it's impossible to tell that it's been repaired.

It always amazes me how much the Large Single holds. This is what I fit into mine:
Prada trifold wallet
Coach checkbook 
Rebecca Minkoff pouches (_Supercute_ & _Girlie Things_)
Mini-flashlight key ring (car keys)
Tiffany key ring (house keys)
iPhone (in an Henri Bendel case) 
Folding fan
Toddy Cloth (glasses cleaner)
Levenger jotter pad
Zebra mini pen

It just so happened that I was wearing exactly the right outfit for it today!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> My new (to me) MJ Large Single Navy Metallic bag came back from the cobbler today. He did an amazing repair job on the strap unless someone gets too close for their own good (LOL!) it's impossible to tell that it's been repaired.
> 
> It always amazes me how much the Large Single holds. This is what I fit into mine:
> Prada trifold wallet
> Coach checkbook
> Rebecca Minkoff pouches (_Supercute_ & _Girlie Things_)
> Mini-flashlight key ring (car keys)
> Tiffany key ring (house keys)
> iPhone (in an Henri Bendel case)
> Folding fan
> Toddy Cloth (glasses cleaner)
> Levenger jotter pad
> Zebra mini pen
> 
> It just so happened that I was wearing exactly the right outfit for it today!


You look so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kateincali

it looks great on you, elaine!

congrats on your new bag, nikki


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> You look so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





faith_ann said:


> it looks great on you, elaine!
> 
> congrats on your new bag, nikki



Thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

anyone want to guess where i am?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> anyone want to guess where i am?


I'm gonna guess

 ummmmm 

 Neiman's?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> anyone want to guess where i am?


Oh! 

No. wait! 

The Corvette dealership!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Wanna see what I bought? I posted a reveal&#8230;

http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/reveal-it-started-with-house-of-cards-870800.html


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I'm gonna guess&#8230;
> 
> &#8230; ummmmm&#8230;
> 
> &#8230; Neiman's?





ElainePG said:


> Oh!
> 
> No&#8230;. wait!
> 
> The Corvette dealership!!!!!!



Friday night was the NASCAR truck race.
Saturday night was the Indycar race.
The 3rd picture is Marco Andretti's car going up in flames.
(pics taken from our seats in the suites)


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Oh!
> 
> No&#8230;. wait!
> 
> The Corvette dealership!!!!!!


We've cooled down about a new vette.  they seem to be still in the preorder stage at the dealer we buy from.  They sent me an email this past week about one that they got in, but I haven't even read it.  DH tweaked the exhaust system on mine and made it kinda loud, so I've been having fun with mine and enjoying it more.  It made it seem like a new car.  
Mine will be paid off next year, so I'm thinking I may as well wait a while.  I'm good with that.  Mine is a 2011 and I just now have 25,000 miles on it.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Wanna see what I bought? I posted a reveal
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/yves-saint-laurent/reveal-it-started-with-house-of-cards-870800.html


It's beautiful!!!!!!!!  It fits you perfectly.  I love the color!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

And in case any of you aren't familiar with truck racing, check this out.  I couldn't imagine driving like this at 200 mph - and wrecking!!!!!  (poor kyle!)  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYWGXyEVEAc


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Friday night was the NASCAR truck race.
> Saturday night was the Indycar race.
> The 3rd picture is Marco Andretti's car going up in flames.
> (pics taken from our seats in the suites)


Well, you know, at first I was going to guess the races, but I thought that happened a few weeks ago? 

You move too fast for me, girlfriend!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> We've cooled down about a new vette.  they seem to be still in the preorder stage at the dealer we buy from.  They sent me an email this past week about one that they got in, but I haven't even read it.  DH tweaked the exhaust system on mine and made it kinda loud, so I've been having fun with mine and enjoying it more.  It made it seem like a new car.
> Mine will be paid off next year, so I'm thinking I may as well wait a while.  I'm good with that.  Mine is a 2011 and I just now have 25,000 miles on it.



I love the image of you "vroom, vroom, vroom-ing" down the highway, on your way to the mall!

It's a funny coincidence Neal has been pushing me to trade in *my* car, and I've finally agreed. I'm driving a 1999 Lexus RX300, which only has 85,000 miles on it, so I kept thinking it was silly to trade it in. But the starter finally had to be replaced last week (*that* was an expensive little proposition!). And the service man at Lexus says that from this point on, it's gonna be patch, patch, patch.

I would love to buy another Lexus SUV but they no longer make my model, and their smallest one is too large for me. There's a Mercedes that's a teeny bit smaller than my car it's the GLK series. Looks nice on-line, so maybe in the fall I'll take one out for a spin. 

I'd honestly prefer to have a little 2-seater sports car (I sooooo miss my little red Alfa Romeo!) but one of us has to drive a 4-person car, and I drew the short straw.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> It's beautiful!!!!!!!!  It fits you perfectly.  I love the color!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, *nascar*! I'm thrilled about it. Even though I bought it pre-loved, it's in amazing shape, just as the seller promised. I had it authenticated on the YSL authentication Thread, and she said it was authentic, plus it just *felt* authentic, you know what I mean? So I didn't think I had to go through an outside authentication service.

Now I'm just agonizing over whether I should treat the handles with FHO (For Handles Only) since the bag doesn't have a strap. Normally I would, but since the bag is metallic, I'm a little worried.

:help: Anyone on the thread have experience with treating metallic bags? I hear everything from "leave them alone" to "treat them the way you would any other leather."


----------



## NikkNak728

Oh so quiet in here!

How is everyone?


----------



## ElainePG

I stumbled across a terrific find in a local consignment shop yesterday&#8230; wanna see?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I'm interested! I've gotten two bags at consignment stores recently- a Stam and a Coach mini borough bag. The Stam is being cleaned- will post pics when it's back.

Also- I saw that the lovely Lad's Mate is down to $791 at Saks... I already bought it at 40% off from Nordstrom a few weeks ago. Hoping they'll do a price match but I also have a 10% welcome code for saks so it brings the pre-tax total to $712... Doesn't hurt to ask, right?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Update- they did it! I &#10084;&#65039; Nordstrom! $320 back to me 
And here is my lovely Lad's Mate-


----------



## nascar fan

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Update- they did it! I &#10084;&#65039; Nordstrom! $320 back to me
> And here is my lovely Lad's Mate-
> View attachment 2649591
> 
> View attachment 2649592


Very nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Update- they did it! I &#10084;&#65039; Nordstrom! $320 back to me
> And here is my lovely Lad's Mate-
> View attachment 2649591
> 
> View attachment 2649592


Fabulous!!!! Is the color a dark bronze? It looks great on you!

And I'm so glad Nordstrom refunded your $$$&#8230; I was sure they would, but It's always nice when they step up to the plate.


----------



## ElainePG

We were in one of our local consignment shops, and they had not one, but TWO Hermes scarves for sale! I know enough about these scarves that I can authenticate them myself, so I knew they were real the only question was which one to buy (I didn't want both). Ultimately, it was an easy decision.

For only $134, I scored *Lumieres De Paris*, in these colors. The designer is Natsuno Hidaka, a Japanese designer who designed for Hermes for 20 years. I haven't been able to discover anything else about her, or about this scarf, but I've just gotten started! 

I love this design it reminds me of the cathedrals in Paris, especially when they are lit by candlelight.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous!!!! Is the color a dark bronze? It looks great on you!
> 
> And I'm so glad Nordstrom refunded your $$$ I was sure they would, but It's always nice when they step up to the plate.


It's black, but with a nice sheen to the leather. I love it. I almost want to order it in another color... but I'll wait and see if it gets marked down again at Saks


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> We were in one of our local consignment shops, and they had not one, but TWO Hermes scarves for sale! I know enough about these scarves that I can authenticate them myself, so I knew they were real the only question was which one to buy (I didn't want both). Ultimately, it was an easy decision.
> 
> 
> 
> For only $134, I scored *Lumieres De Paris*, in these colors. The designer is Natsuno Hidaka, a Japanese designer who designed for Hermes for 20 years. I haven't been able to discover anything else about her, or about this scarf, but I've just gotten started!
> 
> 
> 
> I love this design it reminds me of the cathedrals in Paris, especially when they are lit by candlelight.




this is very beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> It's black, but with a nice sheen to the leather. I love it. I almost want to order it in another color... but I'll wait and see if it gets marked down again at Saks


You never know wait long enough, and *they'll* be paying *you*!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> this is very beautiful!


Thank you! 

I'm going to wear it tomorrow, I think I have to figure out an outfit for it. 

And, of course, decide which bag matches it best!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> You never know wait long enough, and *they'll* be paying *you*!




Lol  It's something like 54% off right now- do they ever mark down more than that?


----------



## Esquared72

So whazzup? How's everyone doing?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> We were in one of our local consignment shops, and they had not one, but TWO Hermes scarves for sale! I know enough about these scarves that I can authenticate them myself, so I knew they were real the only question was which one to buy (I didn't want both). Ultimately, it was an easy decision.
> 
> For only $134, I scored *Lumieres De Paris*, in these colors. The designer is Natsuno Hidaka, a Japanese designer who designed for Hermes for 20 years. I haven't been able to discover anything else about her, or about this scarf, but I've just gotten started!
> 
> I love this design it reminds me of the cathedrals in Paris, especially when they are lit by candlelight.


i wish i could find a consignment store like that! beautiful find


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> So whazzup? How's everyone doing?


not much new here. you?

i'm having this reoccurring dream that the NIN show i'm going to in august turns out to be awful. i think i'm having first NIN concert anxiety


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> not much new here. you?
> 
> i'm having this reoccurring dream that the NIN show i'm going to in august turns out to be awful. i think i'm having first NIN concert anxiety




Same old, same old. 

My first (and, sadly, only!) NIN concert was Woodstock '94. Ah-may-zing. Trent always works very hard to put on a great show, so I am hopeful it will be impossible for it to suck. Wish I was going...I'll have to live vicariously through you - can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Same old, same old.
> 
> My first (and, sadly, only!) NIN concert was Woodstock '94. Ah-may-zing. Trent always works very hard to put on a great show, so I am hopeful it will be impossible for it to suck. Wish I was going...I'll have to live vicariously through you - can't wait to hear about it.



My one complaint is that I will also have to listen to Soundgarden. 

Woodstock 94, damn. That must have been one hell of an experience. I'm not sure you were doing it right if you remember it, though


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> My one complaint is that I will also have to listen to Soundgarden.
> 
> Woodstock 94, damn. That must have been one hell of an experience. I'm not sure you were doing it right if you remember it, though




Yeah...the bulk of it is a blur, but Trent covered in mud is an image that sticks with you no matter what you may have imbibed/inhaled. Sigh. 

Lol...I actually like Soundgarden (must be my Gen X showing); Chris Cornell has an amazing voice, though that is an odd pairing to have those two together.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> My one complaint is that I will also have to listen to Soundgarden.
> 
> Woodstock 94, damn. That must have been one hell of an experience. *I'm not sure you were doing it right if you remember it, though*



*Your* generation says that, too? I thought it was only *my* generation. We say "If you can remember the 60s, you weren't there."

That used to be funny. However, now that we're all *in* our 60s, there may well be another reason why we can't remember it yikes!

Wait what? Woodstock 94??? You mean something happened in Woodstock *other than* in 1969? Hold on a minute. Just. gotta check Wikipedia...

Oh.



Holy #%$#@&#, I am OLD! Can I still play on tPF?


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Yeah...the bulk of it is a blur, but Trent covered in mud is an image that sticks with you no matter what you may have imbibed/inhaled. Sigh.


i would have hyperventilated and had a full on panic attack with even half that much dirt on me. i do not like dirt lol



> Lol...I actually like Soundgarden (must be my Gen X showing); Chris Cornell has an amazing voice, though that is an odd pairing to have those two together.


i guess it's because both bands are celebrating a 20 year album release

black hole sun is honestly probably the only soundgarden song i know. that's okay with me


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> *Your* generation says that, too? I thought it was only *my* generation. We say "If you can remember the 60s, you weren't there."
> That used to be funny. However, now that we're all *in* our 60s, there may well be another reason why we can't remember it yikes!
> 
> Wait what? Woodstock 94??? You mean something happened in Woodstock *other than* in 1969? Hold on a minute. Just. gotta check Wikipedia...
> 
> Oh.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy #%$#@&#, I am OLD! Can I still play on tPF?


aw, heh, you aren't old unless you feel old. i feel old. i'm 26 going on 187


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> aw, heh, *you aren't old unless you feel old*. i feel old. i'm 26 going on 187



Yesterday I was old. Not as old as 187, but definitely _old_.

Today I'm maybe 25-ish.

Tomorrow who knows?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Yesterday I was old. Not as old as 187, but definitely _old_.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I'm maybe 25-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow who knows?




Heck, I go up and down feeling years like I do pounds!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Heck, I go up and down feeling years like I do pounds!


This morning I was down 2 pounds, but up about 50 years. Blech. You know it's gonna be a bad day when you get out of bed, and immediately want to get back *into* bed for a nap!
:rain:


----------



## Esquared72

Why, oh why, am I not carrying this bag more often???


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Why, oh why, am I not carrying this bag more often???


Wow! What is it????


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Wow! What is it????




My Small Antonia. Such a great bag. Softest leather ever.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> My Small Antonia. Such a great bag. Softest leather ever.


I found pix of it on line, including lots on the MJ web site (F/W2012, right?), but none *at all* with the wonderful stripes on the front pocket. Very unusual! Was it a special, limited edition of the bag?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> I found pix of it on line, including lots on the MJ web site (F/W2012, right?), but none *at all* with the wonderful stripes on the front pocket. Very unusual! Was it a special, limited edition of the bag?




I don't think it was limited edition... The striped version was available in black or red.

I actually found this last year at Nordstrom Rack for 65% off.


----------



## ElainePG

Has anyone tried the new MJ nail polishes yet? Sephora has them&#8230;

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/mj-chat-thread-853958-95.html#post26932461


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I don't think it was limited edition... The striped version was available in black or red.
> 
> I actually found this last year at Nordstrom Rack for 65% off.



What an incredible bargain! I just saw one someplace (in a very boring beige) for $1,200.

Is there a Nordstrom Rack near where you live? I keep whining because I don't have a Rack, I don't have a TJ Maxx, I don't have a decent department store (unless you count Macy's, which I don't ) all we have is some decent consignment shops (but that's hit or miss) and some nice boutiques (ditto).

Of course, it's gorgeous out here on the coast, but sometimes a girl just needs to *SHOP!*


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> What an incredible bargain! I just saw one someplace (in a very boring beige) for $1,200.
> 
> Is there a Nordstrom Rack near where you live? I keep whining because I don't have a Rack, I don't have a TJ Maxx, I don't have a decent department store (unless you count Macy's, which I don't ) all we have is some decent consignment shops (but that's hit or miss) and some nice boutiques (ditto).
> 
> Of course, it's gorgeous out here on the coast, but sometimes a girl just needs to *SHOP!*


Boring beige??????  Shame on you, Elaine!  LOL!
That "boring beige" went with the most gorgeous "boring beige" striped dresses.  I will find a pic.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> What an incredible bargain! I just saw one someplace (in a very boring beige) for $1,200.
> 
> Is there a Nordstrom Rack near where you live? I keep whining because I don't have a Rack, I don't have a TJ Maxx, I don't have a decent department store (unless you count Macy's, which I don't ) all we have is some decent consignment shops (but that's hit or miss) and some nice boutiques (ditto).
> 
> Of course, it's gorgeous out here on the coast, but sometimes a girl just needs to *SHOP!*


goes with this collection (spring/summer 13):


----------



## nascar fan

I think it's a gorgeous line.
Oh, hey, here is my runway bag.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I think it's a gorgeous line.
> Oh, hey, here is my runway bag.


Well, THAT one certainly isn't boring! And I remember the model photo you took when you finally carried that clutch. Weren't you going to a party? You looked fabulous!

As for the "boring beige" Antonia, :giggles: I confess that I saw it out of context. But the one I saw didn't have stripes&#8230; it was just plain beige, not beige & white. And they didn't show it with clothing, like that lovely striped dress.

I will, however, confess that I don't own a single beige bag. I own cognac (Marc Jacobs), chocolate (vintage Ferragamo), cream (Pierotucci), maple brown (Gucci), and saddle (vintage Ferragamo). No beige. If someone ever gifted me with a beige bag, I *suppose* I wouldn't turn it down, but I'd most likely tie a scarf on it! 

ETA: This is the "boring beige" bag I saw&#8230; http://www.amazon.com/Jacobs-Antonia-Satchel-Leather-Handbag/dp/B00GCDMWUU


----------



## Hanakimi

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Update- they did it! I &#10084;&#65039; Nordstrom! $320 back to me
> And here is my lovely Lad's Mate-
> View attachment 2649591
> 
> View attachment 2649592



What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Tuuli35

*Sale Alert! *Marc Jacobs has 70% sale on their website.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Tuuli35 said:


> *Sale Alert! *Marc Jacobs has 70% sale on their website.


Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered another bag... another Lad's Mate! I love this bag so much, and at 70% off (plus I had a little paypal balance) I couldn't resist!


----------



## Tuuli35

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I just ordered another bag... another Lad's Mate! I love this bag so much, and at 70% off (plus I had a little paypal balance) I couldn't resist!




You are welcome!  It is very pretty bag! What color did you get?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Tuuli35 said:


> You are welcome!  It is very pretty bag! What color did you get?


Atlantic!


----------



## Tuuli35

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Atlantic!


I loved that color!


----------



## Esquared72

That 54 is calling my name (actually shouting my name is more like it!).  I'm really trying to be good, but good grief, a girl has limits.

Have any of you seen the Gianduia color in person?  It looks like a great neutral, but website photos can be tricky to tell the real color.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> That 54 is calling my name (actually shouting my name is more like it!).  I'm really trying to be good, but good grief, a girl has limits.
> 
> Have any of you seen the Gianduia color in person?  It looks like a great neutral, but website photos can be tricky to tell the real color.




Gah it's calling my name in the mini size.. As are things I am not even loving but just feel like I need


----------



## Tuuli35

I bought myself large single in bluette, the one which Elaine has. I have been admiring it since she showed it and now will have it as a birthday present to myself.


----------



## kateincali

i really wish i hadn't looked at the sale. _the mini will be too small, the mini will be too small,_ keep repeating until i no longer want it


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> i really wish i hadn't looked at the sale. _the mini will be too small, the mini will be too small,_ keep repeating until i no longer want it




I'm telling myself that too.. But I think I may not be able to hold out ..


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Gah it's calling my name in the mini size.. As are things I am not even loving but just feel like I need


Isn't that the one I have in red? I'm out of town so I can't check. It's a great bag, but it's heavy. Just thought I should warn you.

Still, 70 percent off... I'm being tempted too!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I bought myself large single in bluette, the one which Elaine has. I have been admiring it since she showed it and now will have it as a birthday present to myself.


I'm so glad you got it! I adore the Large Single... I own 2 of them. It's a great size. And the bluette is a fabulous color, esp with the silver hardware.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i really wish i hadn't looked at the sale. _the mini will be too small, the mini will be too small,_ keep repeating until i no longer want it





NikkNak728 said:


> I'm telling myself that too.. But I think I may not be able to hold out ..



Thing is, the Mini 54 isn't small. I fit my MJ Long Lex continental wallet in it, no problem. 

Now, the Mini 84 IS a small bag (just one open pocket). But the Mini 54 has two openings. You put your wallet on one side, and all your other things on the other side.

But it is heavy, because the leather is stiff and heavy. And it isn't slouchy. And the strap is on the long side.

Okay... Now you have the pros and cons.


----------



## Esquared72

I shall stay strong. I shall stay strong.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I shall stay strong. I shall stay strong.


Thank you, wheelers. You are inspiring me. I seriously do NOT need another Little Stam Crossbody.

ETA I know it's spelling your name wrong, e. I'm on my iPad... No control. Sorry!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Isn't that the one I have in red? I'm out of town so I can't check. It's a great bag, but it's heavy. Just thought I should warn you.
> 
> Still, 70 percent off... I'm being tempted too!




Beauty is pain? I should own one structured bag... At 70 percent off


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> I shall stay strong. I shall stay strong.




I'm not sure strong is in my vocabulary right now... Unless strong means breaking down and buying something?


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I'm not sure strong is in my vocabulary right now... Unless strong means breaking down and buying something?


Yup! That's what it means, alright!


----------



## kateincali

so far tuuli and iluv have given in and i have a feeling nikki is next 

thanks for the pros and cons list, elaine. i tend not to buy structured bags but i just love the style and color. however, i'm 5'11" and i know a 9" x 7" bag is going to look ridiculous on me 

maybe this is a better choice

i need to just step away from the internet now...


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Thing is, the Mini 54 isn't small. I fit my MJ Long Lex continental wallet in it, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the Mini 84 IS a small bag (just one open pocket). But the Mini 54 has two openings. You put your wallet on one side, and all your other things on the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is heavy, because the leather is stiff and heavy. And it isn't slouchy. And the strap is on the long side.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... Now you have the pros and cons.




This was really helpful. I definitely don't need a heavy bag...if mini is heavy, the regular must be even heavier. Plus, I love soft and squishy leathers, so sounds like 54 and I are not meant to be.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> so far tuuli and iluv have given in and i have a feeling nikki is next
> 
> thanks for the pros and cons list, elaine. i tend not to buy structured bags but i just love the style and color. however, i'm 5'11" and i know a 9" x 7" bag is going to look ridiculous on me
> 
> maybe this is a better choice
> 
> i need to just step away from the internet now...



Thats a gorgeous bag! 

Are we looking at 2 different mini 54s? Mine is 13 inches long. Maybe you're thinking of the mini 84?

Heading out for dinner now. Good luck shopping everyone!


----------



## Tuuli35

faith_ann said:


> so far tuuli and iluv have given in and i have a feeling nikki is next
> 
> thanks for the pros and cons list, elaine. i tend not to buy structured bags but i just love the style and color. however, i'm 5'11" and i know a 9" x 7" bag is going to look ridiculous on me
> 
> maybe this is a better choice
> 
> i need to just step away from the internet now...




this is really pretty


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thats a gorgeous bag!
> 
> Are we looking at 2 different mini 54s? Mine is 13 inches long. Maybe you're thinking of the mini 84?
> 
> Heading out for dinner now. Good luck shopping everyone!


yes, i am. i cannot, for the life of me, remember that there's a mini 54 and a mini 84


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> This was really helpful. I definitely don't need a heavy bag...if mini is heavy, the regular must be even heavier. Plus, I love soft and squishy leathers, so sounds like 54 and I are not meant to be.


good girl! reward yourself with a bag purchase - or i guess that's counterproductive, isn't it?



Tuuli35 said:


> this is really pretty









i should not be enabled. or fed after midnight.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> good girl! reward yourself with a bag purchase - or i guess that's counterproductive, isn't it?




Lol - yes, I think a soft, squishy, lightweight bag is a totally appropriate reward for my remarkable restraint.


----------



## Tuuli35

faith_ann said:


> good girl! reward yourself with a bag purchase - or i guess that's counterproductive, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should not be enabled. or fed after midnight.




ok. you don't need another bag!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Lol - yes, I think a soft, squishy, lightweight bag is a totally appropriate reward for my remarkable restraint.


that sounds fair to me



Tuuli35 said:


> ok. you don't need another bag!


'need' is such a loosely defined word...

someone call me when it's 90% off 

i wish this was appropriate to wear to the grocery store


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> that sounds fair to me
> 
> 
> 'need' is such a loosely defined word...
> 
> someone call me when it's 90% off
> 
> i wish this was appropriate to wear to the grocery store





Maybe a fast food run but def not the grocery store, fine line for clothing choices hahaha


----------



## katlun

Is flame a red, red or an orange red?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Maybe a fast food run but def not the grocery store, fine line for clothing choices hahaha


maybe i'll put this over it so it looks a little more casual



katlun said:


> Is flame a red, red or an orange red?


i haven't seen it in person but elaine has one, and she described it as a true red and posted photos here


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> maybe i'll put this over it so it looks a little more casual
> 
> 
> i haven't seen it in person but elaine has one, and she described it as a true red and posted photos here




Brilliant, definitely grocery store material now &#128539;


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Brilliant, definitely grocery store material now &#55357;&#56859;


great, now all i need is $5000 and rib removal so i can fit into a size 2


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> great, now all i need is $5000 and rib removal so i can fit into a size 2




I'm thinking lipo might be less invasive than a rib removal. I have mine planed out for when I meet and fall in love with a plastic surgeon. Just chop off my inner thighs and hips, no big deal.


----------



## katlun

faith_ann said:


> maybe i'll put this over it so it looks a little more casual
> 
> 
> i haven't seen it in person but elaine has one, and she described it as a true red and posted photos here



Thank you for the link, I somehow can never search and find what I am looking for on tpf


----------



## ElainePG

I'm still footling around on the Marc Jacobs site. I haven't caved yet, but I'm tempted by the Doubles Maverick: http://www.marcjacobs.com/sale/marc...cessories/c0001310/the-doubles-maverick?sort=

Does anyone here own this bag? 

Is it nice? 
Is it worth $328.50 plus tax? 
Is it something I'm only interested in because it's on sale? 
Would it sit in my purse closet, unused & unloved?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'm still footling around on the Marc Jacobs site. I haven't caved yet, but I'm tempted by the Doubles Maverick: http://www.marcjacobs.com/sale/marc...cessories/c0001310/the-doubles-maverick?sort=
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone here own this bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it nice?
> 
> Is it worth $328.50 plus tax?
> 
> Is it something I'm only interested in because it's on sale?
> 
> Would it sit in my purse closet, unused & unloved?




It looks awkward to get in and out of


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It looks awkward to get in and out of


Thanks, Faith. 

*Elaine dumps a pitcher of ice-cold water on her head.*

I needed that.

I am now leaving the MJ web site.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, Faith.
> 
> *Elaine dumps a pitcher of ice-cold water on her head.*
> 
> I needed that.
> 
> I am now leaving the MJ web site.



Actually, I have two KS purses that are similar in shape to that and I love them but the main storage is below the flap and the in-flap storage is secondary, which makes it much less annoying to use.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Actually, I have two KS purses that are similar in shape to that and I love them but the main storage is below the flap and the in-flap storage is secondary, which makes it much less annoying to use.


My two MbMJ Leather Preppy Natasha bags are exactly like that KS design, Eru! In fact, when I was driving myself crazy about the MJ one, I pulled out one of the Natasha bags, and realized that it actually was a *better*-designed bag, with *lovely* leather, and that I ought to wear it *much* more often than I do.

(And then I poured the cold water on my head&#8230


----------



## katlun

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, Faith.
> 
> *Elaine dumps a pitcher of ice-cold water on her head.*
> 
> I needed that.
> 
> I am now leaving the MJ web site.



I need to walk away from the MJ site too, keep hoping what I want gets sold out so I can stop


----------



## Tuuli35

katlun said:


> I need to walk away from the MJ site too, keep hoping what I want gets sold out so I can stop


Whatever else I wanted sold out, so I am happy


----------



## kateincali

i need the bluette little stam to sell out, i'm completely obsessing over it

or, i need them to up the discount to 90% so i don't feel guilty


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> i need the bluette little stam to sell out, i'm completely obsessing over it
> 
> or, i need them to up the discount to 90% so i don't feel guilty




I just bought the bluette little Stam, Faith...my first MJ bag. 
Couldn't resist the 70% off. Love the color and PHW!
Hope I like it IRL!!!


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> I just bought the bluette little Stam, Faith...my first MJ bag.
> Couldn't resist the 70% off. Love the color and PHW!
> Hope I like it IRL!!!




Congrats! I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> My two MbMJ Leather Preppy Natasha bags are exactly like that KS design, Eru! In fact, when I was driving myself crazy about the MJ one, I pulled out one of the Natasha bags, and realized that it actually was a *better*-designed bag, with *lovely* leather, and that I ought to wear it *much* more often than I do.
> 
> (And then I poured the cold water on my head)




Hi, Elaine!


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> Congrats! I'm sure you'll love it




My only bright blue bag, too!
Thanks


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> My only bright blue bag, too!
> Thanks




That's why I wanted one, too. I have nothing blue or really bright. Alas, I'm very banned.


----------



## Tuuli35

I was really considering red Stam, all my bags seems to be various kind of blues these days.


----------



## katlun

faith_ann said:


> i need the bluette little stam to sell out, i'm completely obsessing over it
> 
> or, i need them to up the discount to 90% so i don't feel guilty



At 90% off everything looks good

Atleast when I shop at Target and it's 90% off, I buy it because it was 90%


----------



## Eru

Hey fellow MJ-ers who took the longchamp dive with me a while back...how are you guys doing with your longchamps?  My large bilberry le pliage, which I've probably used two dozen times over the last two months, already has frayed corners and small holes in the corners!  I'm pretty nice to my bags, too, so I was surprised to see holes developing this early.


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Hey fellow MJ-ers who took the longchamp dive with me a while back...how are you guys doing with your longchamps?  My large bilberry le pliage, which I've probably used two dozen times over the last two months, already has frayed corners and small holes in the corners!  I'm pretty nice to my bags, too, so I was surprised to see holes developing this early.




Wow really?! I would let either Nordstrom or saks know.. I've been using mine a lot with my laptop and textbooks and haven't had any issues!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> Wow really?! I would let either Nordstrom or saks know.. I've been using mine a lot with my laptop and textbooks and haven't had any issues!



Just chatted with a Nordstrom representative and it doesn't seem like I'll have any problem exchanging it, but it makes me wonder if I should just return it.  The planetes is holding up well but the bilberry LP started to wear crazy fast.  I have put my laptop in it a few times, but always in a case.  People do jostle me all the time on the metro on the way to work, but the bag should be able to hold up to that.


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Just chatted with a Nordstrom representative and it doesn't seem like I'll have any problem exchanging it, but it makes me wonder if I should just return it.  The planetes is holding up well but the bilberry LP started to wear crazy fast.  I have put my laptop in it a few times, but always in a case.  People do jostle me all the time on the metro on the way to work, but the bag should be able to hold up to that.




The bag should certainly hold up- I know both of mine are dark colors (black and navy) but the color shouldn't make a difference in quality! Maybe it's a fluke with that specific tote?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Hey fellow MJ-ers who took the longchamp dive with me a while back...how are you guys doing with your longchamps?  My large bilberry le pliage, which I've probably used two dozen times over the last two months, already has frayed corners and small holes in the corners!  I'm pretty nice to my bags, too, so I was surprised to see holes developing this early.



Wow, Eru that is so strange! I've used my L.P.s a couple of dozen times also, and they both look brand new. I have a large Bilberry & a large Slate. I will say, I haven't put super-heavy things in them like a laptop. Usually I use them as "backup" bags. Like today I carried one into Macys, empty, knowing that I was going to buy a few things. Which I did, so then I opened the bag & filled it with the items I purchased. And then carried the bag to my car and brought it home. 

On the other hand, I used it on an airplane trip last weekend as my carry-on bag, and it was *stuffed*  with no problems at all.

This has to be very frustrating for you. I'm glad Nordstrom is being helpful.


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Hey fellow MJ-ers who took the longchamp dive with me a while back...how are you guys doing with your longchamps?  My large bilberry le pliage, which I've probably used two dozen times over the last two months, already has frayed corners and small holes in the corners!  I'm pretty nice to my bags, too, so I was surprised to see holes developing this early.




Hmmm...maybe it's a fluky one. I have a large Bilberry that I use as my laptop tote. I've had it for three years and traveled with it...some slight fraying on two corners but no holes at all. 

I haven't used my newer large Chocolate one enough to notice any issues, but I'll keep an eye out and report back.  Sorry it's having issues so soon!


----------



## kateincali

nikki, was that you i accidentally emailed? i'm very bright. that's a gorgeous bag, though...


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> nikki, was that you i accidentally emailed? i'm very bright. that's a gorgeous bag, though...




It is indeed &#128539;

I know.. That blue is to die for &#128525;&#128525; but I'm wondering about the scuffs .. And if I need it


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> It is indeed &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I know.. That blue is to die for &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; but I'm wondering about the scuffs .. And if I need it


ha, sorry. i copied the email address from my phone and obviously did it wrong

the scuffs don't look too bad to me. i don't need it, either, but i suddenly really want a blue bag and a cecilia i can use more often than my SD. i purchased a dark pink one last month but unless it shows up by tuesday, it will officially be lost in the mail 

stock pic since the ones i have aren't very good:


----------



## Tuuli35

faith_ann said:


> ha, sorry. i copied the email address from my phone and obviously did it wrong
> 
> the scuffs don't look too bad to me. i don't need it, either, but i suddenly really want a blue bag and a cecilia i can use more often than my SD. i purchased a dark pink one last month but unless it shows up by tuesday, it will officially be lost in the mail


It is very pretty, I hope it will arrive!


----------



## kateincali

Tuuli35 said:


> It is very pretty, I hope it will arrive!


thanks! me, too. the seller isn't being very helpful, unfortunately...


----------



## Tuuli35

faith_ann said:


> thanks! me, too. the seller isn't being very helpful, unfortunately...


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> ha, sorry. i copied the email address from my phone and obviously did it wrong
> 
> the scuffs don't look too bad to me. i don't need it, either, but i suddenly really want a blue bag and a cecilia i can use more often than my SD. i purchased a dark pink one last month but unless it shows up by tuesday, it will officially be lost in the mail
> 
> stock pic since the ones i have aren't very good:




&#128525;&#128525; I want a pink bag so bad.. And a Cecilia... And blue.. 

That's awful I hope it shows up &#128552;&#128552;


----------



## kateincali

Tuuli35 said:


>


i have a feeling it ended too low so she didn't even ship it, actually. no tracking number is a bit suspicious, IMO. ah well

on the bright side, i did find what (i hope) will be the perfect orange MJ. it's so hard to tell from photos sometimes.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> &#128525;&#128525; I want a pink bag so bad.. And a Cecilia... And blue..
> 
> That's awful I hope it shows up &#128552;&#128552;



It would be a nice surprise!

Ideally I want the bright pink, it's so gorgeous, but usually oh so pricey


----------



## TokyoBound

faith_ann said:


> ha, sorry. i copied the email address from my phone and obviously did it wrong
> 
> the scuffs don't look too bad to me. i don't need it, either, but i suddenly really want a blue bag and a cecilia i can use more often than my SD. i purchased a dark pink one last month but unless it shows up by tuesday, it will officially be lost in the mail
> 
> stock pic since the ones i have aren't very good:



That color is gorgeous!  I honestly think I like the Cecelia more than the Stam, I've just never been able to find the right one for me yet.


----------



## Tuuli35

faith_ann said:


> i have a feeling it ended too low so she didn't even ship it, actually. no tracking number is a bit suspicious, IMO. ah well
> 
> on the bright side, i did find what (i hope) will be the perfect orange MJ. it's so hard to tell from photos sometimes.


Hopefully you will get a refund if the bag does not arrive!
Can't wait to see the orange bag 

My large single from MJ sale arrived yesterday, it is very pretty blue


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> Hopefully you will get a refund if the bag does not arrive!
> Can't wait to see the orange bag
> 
> My* large single* from MJ sale arrived yesterday, it is very pretty blue



Oh, which one did you get, Tuuli? Is it this one? If it is, we're bag twins!


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Oh, which one did you get, Tuuli? Is it this one? If it is, we're bag twins!




yes, that's the one


----------



## TokyoBound

Ooh, how long did your bags take to arrive?  I'm eagerly awaiting my Lads Mate!


----------



## Tuuli35

TokyoBound said:


> Ooh, how long did your bags take to arrive?  I'm eagerly awaiting my Lads Mate!


I think that I placed my order on Friday and it arrived yesterday.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Tuuli35 said:


> I think that I placed my order on Friday and it arrived yesterday.




Me too- ordered Friday and received yesterday.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I haven't taken off all the wrappings yet. The Atlantic is gorgeous- so shiny!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> yes, that's the one


You are going to LOVE it! It's such a great pop of color&#8230; I always feel happy when I carry it.


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Me too- ordered Friday and received yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666973
> 
> I haven't taken off all the wrappings yet. The Atlantic is gorgeous- so shiny!


It's a splendid bag! Congrats!


----------



## Tuuli35

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Me too- ordered Friday and received yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2666973
> 
> I haven't taken off all the wrappings yet. The Atlantic is gorgeous- so shiny!


It is soo pretty!



ElainePG said:


> You are going to LOVE it! It's such a great pop of color&#8230; I always feel happy when I carry it.


I can imagine , planning to use it first time next week, on my  birthday.


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> It is soo pretty!
> 
> 
> I can imagine , planning to use it first time next week, *on my  birthday*.



Have you planned out your entire outfit?


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> Have you planned out your entire outfit?


Not yet, but as long as I know which bag I am using, I am good, as this is always most difficult decision for me


----------



## llaga22

Would you buy this for $400? It's suede lining.


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> Would you buy this for $400? It's suede lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667533


personally, no, not unless it was in absolutely perfect condition and it was something i wanted for awhile that i was tired of looking for. they go for under that elsewhere.

that style was heavily faked, too. if you do go for it, make sure the font on the season tag is straight, without any breaks, and that the R on the interior label isn't rounded


----------



## llaga22

faith_ann said:


> personally, no, not unless it was in absolutely perfect condition and it was something i wanted for awhile that i was tired of looking for. they go for under that elsewhere.
> 
> that style was heavily faked, too. if you do go for it, make sure the font on the season tag is straight, without any breaks, and that the R on the interior label isn't rounded




Thanks Faith-ann


----------



## kateincali

congrats on the new bags, tuuli and iluv! they're both beautiful

nothing special but this little makeup bag/clutch arrived today. i thought it would match the ladybug bag, but i don't know what i thought that bag looked like because it doesn't. that's okay, though. the clutch is leather lined so at least i don't need to worry about it somehow staining.


----------



## Tuuli35

faith_ann said:


> congrats on the new bags, tuuli and iluv! they're both beautiful
> 
> nothing special but this little makeup bag/clutch arrived today. i thought it would match the ladybug bag, but i don't know what i thought that bag looked like because it doesn't. that's okay, though. the clutch is leather lined so at least i don't need to worry about it somehow staining.




thank you! 
I just love both of your bags, they seem so much fun!


----------



## kateincali

Tuuli35 said:


> thank you!
> I just love both of your bags, they seem so much fun!





Thanks! I don't use the large one enough. It's calf hair and I'm terrified of ruining it.

How are you liking the blue single?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> congrats on the new bags, tuuli and iluv! they're both beautiful
> 
> nothing special but *this little makeup bag/clutch* arrived today. i thought it would match the* ladybug bag*, but i don't know what i thought that bag looked like because it doesn't. that's okay, though. the clutch is leather lined so at least i don't need to worry about it somehow staining.


Both bags are mighty cute! Aren't ladybugs supposed to bring good luck?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Both bags are mighty cute! Aren't ladybugs supposed to bring good luck?




Wouldn't that be nice lol


----------



## Tuuli35

faith_ann said:


> Thanks! I don't use the large one enough. It's calf hair and I'm terrified of ruining it.
> 
> How are you liking the blue single?




I have not used it yet but it makes me smile every time I see it in the closet. It is just so amazing color and smells so nice


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I have not used it yet but it makes me smile every time I see it in the closet. It is just so amazing color and smells so nice


I usually switch my bag weekly, on Sunday night. I'll plan to wear *my* bluette single next week, because it's been a while since I've used it, and then we'll *really* be bag twins!


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> I usually switch my bag weekly, on Sunday night. I'll plan to wear *my* bluette single next week, because it's been a while since I've used it, and then we'll *really* be bag twins!




Yes


----------



## Eru

Btw there are some super discounted MJ bags at Saks right now--I think that flap bag that we decided was impractical to get into was in the $300s, down from $1000-something (I already closed the tab).


----------



## ElainePG

ElainePG said:


> I usually switch my bag weekly, on Sunday night. I'll plan to wear *my* bluette single next week, because it's been a while since I've used it, and then we'll *really* be bag twins!





Tuuli35 said:


> Yes



Happy Birthday, Tuuli!


----------



## kateincali

taking elaine's lead...happy birthday, tuuli! artyhat:

elaine, is that photo what bluette looks like in real life? i always thought it was a brighter blue


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> taking elaine's lead...happy birthday, tuuli! artyhat:
> 
> elaine, is that photo what bluette looks like in real life? i always thought it was a brighter blue



It *IS* a brighter blue I don't know what happened when I uploaded this photo. It looked okay in iPhoto, before I posted. Let's try 2 more photos, of just the bag, and see how it looks.

Okaaaaaaay I'd say the "true" color is someplace between Photo 1 & Photo 2. Closer to Photo 2. What do you think, *Tuuli*? And are you enjoying your birthday week?


----------



## kateincali

tis pretty, either way


----------



## Tuuli35

Thank you Elaine! you look amazing! My birthday week has been pretty slow and uneventful so far, let's see what the weekend brings. 

Thank you faith-ann!
I would agree with Elaine, true color of bluette is hard to capture and it is somewhere between these two. I tried to take a pic too but real color is a bit brighter I think.


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you Elaine! you look amazing! My birthday week has been pretty slow and uneventful so far, let's see what the weekend brings.
> 
> Thank you faith-ann!
> I would agree with Elaine, true color of bluette is hard to capture and it is somewhere between these two. I tried to take a pic too but real color is a bit brighter I think.
> View attachment 2672472


I think your photo is the closest one I've seen. You know which one is (was) REALLY off? The one on the Marc Jacobs web site! 

I ordered mine from their site in early January, with no idea of *what* I was getting (but knowing that they were discontinuing their quilted bags, and therefore desparate to get at least one more) and when it arrived, I was astonished at how different it looked IRL! Fortunately, I liked the "real" bag much better than the one in their photo!


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> I think your photo is the closest one I've seen. You know which one is (was) REALLY off? *The one on the Marc Jacobs web site! *
> 
> I ordered mine from their site in early January, with no idea of *what* I was getting (but knowing that they were discontinuing their quilted bags, and therefore desparate to get at least one more) and when it arrived, I was astonished at how different it looked IRL! Fortunately, I liked the "real" bag much better than the one in their photo!


True!


----------



## kateincali

i don't know why i can never remember that i've seen bluette in person. it's like how i keep confusing the 84 and 54. i think my brain must be broken, i can't seem to process new information anymore


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i don't know why i can never remember that i've seen bluette in person. it's like how i keep confusing the 84 and 54. i think my brain must be broken, i can't seem to process new information anymore


That can happen with stress. I don't suppose there's anything stressful going on in your life at the moment?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That can happen with stress. I don't suppose there's anything stressful going on in your life at the moment?




Ha oh no, it's all so peachy...

You're right, though. I can't even think straight at this point.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> i don't know why i can never remember that i've seen bluette in person. it's like how i keep confusing the 84 and 54. i think my brain must be broken, i can't seem to process new information anymore




I have this issue with school- why I thought going back was brilliant is beyond me. If I decide I want a phd, someone remind me I actually have a terrible memory and would rather sleep than study.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I have this issue with school- why I thought going back was brilliant is beyond me. If I decide I want a phd, someone remind me I actually have a terrible memory and would rather sleep than study.


hey, at least you went back. more than i can say. i was planning to in the fall, but it never seems to work out. probably for the best considering i can barely remember what day it is


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> hey, at least you went back. more than i can say. i was planning to in the fall, but it never seems to work out. probably for the best considering i can barely remember what day it is




When I realize I won't make more with my masters... I will tell you it was not worth it... I still have a sliver of hope now but mostly it's a hopeless goal.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> *When I realize I won't make more with my masters*... I will tell you it was not worth it... I still have a sliver of hope now but mostly it's a hopeless goal.



I don't know your job market, but is it possible that you'll be hired over someone who *doesn't* have a masters? I know when I went back to grad school, it was because I wanted a different type of position than I had with an undergrad degree&#8230; and I could only be offered that job if I had the piece of paper. It was a certain amount of jumping through hoops&#8230; but that was the way the system worked.

(Then I decided to stay on & get the Ph.D., but that was because I made a whole entire career change and needed a larger piece of paper.)

Am I right that you're pretty nearly done, except for some boring statistics courses this summer, and then writing your thesis? *When I got to that point in my doctoral program, it was like I hit a wall.* No patience. No energy. It all seemed like a big waste of time. I think I would have dropped the whole thing, except that The Hubster was also at the same point in HIS doctoral program, and I was NOT about to let him "win"! (We defended our dissertations a week apart, so it was all good. )

Hang in there. 

ETA: And sorry if I sound like I'm preaching. I didn't mean to.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

NikkNak728 said:


> When I realize I won't make more with my masters... I will tell you it was not worth it... I still have a sliver of hope now but mostly it's a hopeless goal.



I feel you- I have two Masters degrees and could be doing the same work I'm doing now with just a Bachelors, or even no degree. In hindsight I'm glad I did the 2nd Masters, because I learned a lot during that time because I did the degree, but not necessarily from the degree itself. It was really stressful to be working and doing a degree, but I'm glad I did it  Hang in there!


----------



## Tuuli35

I just have to share, aren't these cute? My 6 year old commented that cats will love them


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> I just have to share, aren't these cute? My 6 year old commented that cats will love them
> View attachment 2673765
> View attachment 2673766


I just LOVE mouse flats! The transparent whiskers are totally realistic and your 6-year-old is absolutely right about the cats I can just imagine them pouncing on your feet when you least expect it! :giggles:

They ARE Marc Jacobs, aren't they? I have a similar pair so that makes us bag twins and shoe I don't know cousins?


----------



## Tuuli35

ElainePG said:


> I just LOVE mouse flats! The transparent whiskers are totally realistic and your 6-year-old is absolutely right about the cats I can just imagine them pouncing on your feet when you least expect it! :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> They ARE Marc Jacobs, aren't they? I have a similar pair so that makes us bag twins and shoe I don't know cousins?




yes, MBMJ


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> When I realize I won't make more with my masters... I will tell you it was not worth it... I still have a sliver of hope now but mostly it's a hopeless goal.


as elaine pointed out, though, you would likely be hired over someone who doesn't have a master's. but i understand and sympathize. as much as i want to go back, mainly for the experience, i don't know if, financially, i would end up any better off. there's just so much competition and it feels like such a huge risk


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Does anyone own the regular size Gotham bag? I am eying the one in the Saks sale in the dark green... Wondering about weight and how it fits on the shoulder.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I don't know your job market, but is it possible that you'll be hired over someone who *doesn't* have a masters? I know when I went back to grad school, it was because I wanted a different type of position than I had with an undergrad degree and I could only be offered that job if I had the piece of paper. It was a certain amount of jumping through hoops but that was the way the system worked.
> 
> (Then I decided to stay on & get the Ph.D., but that was because I made a whole entire career change and needed a larger piece of paper.)
> 
> Am I right that you're pretty nearly done, except for some boring statistics courses this summer, and then writing your thesis? *When I got to that point in my doctoral program, it was like I hit a wall.* No patience. No energy. It all seemed like a big waste of time. I think I would have dropped the whole thing, except that The Hubster was also at the same point in HIS doctoral program, and I was NOT about to let him "win"! (We defended our dissertations a week apart, so it was all good. )
> 
> Hang in there.
> 
> ETA: And sorry if I sound like I'm preaching. I didn't mean to.




Technically yes, someone with experience could have a hand up but most likely my masters will win out. Unfortunately there aren't many speech therapy jobs that come available each year so i still worry. We shall see!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> as elaine pointed out, though, you would likely be hired over someone who doesn't have a master's. but i understand and sympathize. as much as i want to go back, mainly for the experience, i don't know if, financially, i would end up any better off. there's just so much competition and it feels like such a huge risk




Exactly.. For me, I changed careers completely so I had to go back. My bachelors is in marketing and my masters is in speech pathology.. So it's a 180. Unfortunately it's still a risk that I only took because my whole life changed when I broke up with my ex and moved out of my place with him. I was at a pivotal moment and decided heck might as well change everything!


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, ladies.
I'm still around even though I have been silent.  Just working and buying shoes and things other than bags.  I've been on a YSL shoe binge lately, and I've posted a few things on the Outfit of the Day thread.  Just a little on the bummed side.  I miss being overly excited with MJ things.  I'm in a rut.


----------



## nascar fan

I did end up with these pants from the 70% off sale.  
And I have a pair of MJ shoes on the way from the website sale.


----------



## nascar fan

AND, just in case anyone from MJ ever bothers to read these, my love of MJ bags waned when the beautiful quilting we all loved so much stopped.  Bring it back.


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> AND, just in case anyone from MJ ever bothers to read these, my love of MJ bags waned when the beautiful quilting we all loved so much stopped.  Bring it back.




Amen!

But I did end up with a nolita &#128516;


----------



## pinkkitten74

What can fit in the pttm sia bag? I have a wallet, lv cles, card case and iphone


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> and, just in case anyone from mj ever bothers to read these, my love of mj bags waned when the beautiful quilting we all loved so much stopped.  *Bring it back*.


ITA! (Oh, and the topstitching in "The Lads" bags doesn't even come close. )


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> ITA! (Oh, and the topstitching in "The Lads" bags doesn't even come close. )


Nope, it doesn't.  It is not an acceptable alternative, if that's what they thought it would be.


----------



## Eru

Elaine, what's your PhD in?

And joining the chorus of people with MS degrees who are getting paid no more than when they had a BS degree.  In fact, I get paid a bit less than our team's administrative assistants (i.e. secretaries) even though I'm a researcher.  Thank you, MS degree.

(I needed the MS to get the job, but I have not even remotely needed the MS to do the job)


----------



## Esquared72

I have my master's in Applied Psych & Quantitative Methods (concentration in industrial/organizational - how's THAT for a mouthful?). While I'm making more than I would have with just a bachelor's in Psych, I would have been better served from a salary/upward mobility standpoint to get an MBA.  

I think my MS coursework was infinitely more interesting, but don't really think either degree's content would result in profoundly better performance in my current job. It's the writing, researching, presentation, debate, and thinking/planning skills that I honed while earning the degree that have proven to be pretty dang invaluable.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Elaine, what's your PhD in?
> 
> And joining the chorus of people with MS degrees who are getting paid no more than when they had a BS degree.  In fact, I get paid a bit less than our team's administrative assistants (i.e. secretaries) even though I'm a researcher.  Thank you, MS degree.
> 
> (I needed the MS to get the job, but I have not even remotely needed the MS to do the job)


My Ph.D. is in Instructional Design. When I started grad school, at Columbia University's Teachers College, I had been an elementary school teacher and was looking to move into a more specialized position (like a Reading Specialist, hired by a school system to implement a new reading curriculum that sort of thing). I intended to just get a Master's degree, but then the coursework was so interesting (no, really, it WAS!) plus I learned that there were a LOT more things I could do in the field of education other than work in the public school system: there was the whole field of corporate training. And for that, a Ph.D. gave me credibility. In my case, I learned a lot, I was well served by the advanced degreee, and because I ultimately was a consultant to a variety of companies, rather than being an employee at a single company, I could command a higher consulting fee with the word "Dr." in front of my name. Had I been doing the exact same work for a single company, perhaps I could have stopped at a Masters though at the large corporations, the highest-level positions were often filled by people with Ph.Ds.

I suspect things may be different now, though. I find it shocking that you're being paid less than secretaries.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Nope, it doesn't.  It is not an acceptable alternative, if that's what they thought it would be.



Plus, those "Lads" bags are terribly expensive! Much more expensive than the original quilted bags or am I mis-remembering? 

I'm thinking about the Little Stam Crossbody, for instance, which cost under $1,000 brand new. You can't find a top-stitched bag in the current collection, in that size, at anywhere *near* that price point!


----------



## NikkNak728

Happy 4th everyone! &#127482;&#127480;&#127482;&#127480;


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Happy 4th everyone! &#127482;&#127480;&#127482;&#127480;


The same to you! Do you have some fun plans for the day? Are there public (i.e., *SAFE*) fireworks in your community tonight?


----------



## Esquared72

MJ's cat, Rue, looks exactly like my cat, Randy, so this case had to be purchased.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> The same to you! Do you have some fun plans for the day? Are there public (i.e., *SAFE*) fireworks in your community tonight?




There is this giant outside concert arena with big grassy hills- rock bands come all summer but on the fourth the Cleveland orchestra (and my daddy) play and they let off canons and fireworks. I'm going with blankets and chairs and food &#128516;


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> MJ's cat, Rue, looks exactly like my cat, Randy, so this case had to be purchased.


Absolutely! When it arrives, may we see a picture of Randy & Rue together?


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> There is this giant outside concert arena with big grassy hills- rock bands come all summer but on the fourth the Cleveland orchestra (and my daddy) play and they let off canons and fireworks. I'm going with blankets and chairs and food &#128516;



Sounds fabulous! Reminds me of the 4th of July concerts at the Boston Esplanade, where the Boston Pops played. They always ended with Stars & Stripes Forever, and fireworks going off. 

I love it when cities have traditions like this! There used to be professional fireworks here, set to go off over Monterey Bay, but the county ran out of money a few years ago so now they don't do it. Well, if it's a choice between keeping the library open and having fireworks, of course I vote for the library but I wish we could have both. It used to be so gorgeous to see the huge fireworks reflected in the water.

Enjoy yourself tonight, especially hearing your daddy playing. Great family tradition!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Absolutely! When it arrives, may we see a picture of Randy & Rue together?




He's not big on being photographed, so here's the least blurry shot that I could get. Lol.


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> He's not big on being photographed, so here's the least blurry shot that I could get. Lol.



Great photo--they really do look alike! Even the white spot. So cute.


----------



## Tuuli35

eehlers said:


> He's not big on being photographed, so here's the least blurry shot that I could get. Lol.


So cute!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> He's not big on being photographed, so here's the least blurry shot that I could get. Lol.


Wow&#8230; you're right! They are practically twins! 

Randy is just gorgeous. Those yellow eyes&#8230; sooooooo mysterious!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> My Ph.D. is in Instructional Design. When I started grad school, at Columbia University's Teachers College, I had been an elementary school teacher and was looking to move into a more specialized position (like a Reading Specialist, hired by a school system to implement a new reading curriculum that sort of thing). I intended to just get a Master's degree, but then the coursework was so interesting (no, really, it WAS!) plus I learned that there were a LOT more things I could do in the field of education other than work in the public school system: there was the whole field of corporate training. And for that, a Ph.D. gave me credibility. In my case, I learned a lot, I was well served by the advanced degreee, and because I ultimately was a consultant to a variety of companies, rather than being an employee at a single company, I could command a higher consulting fee with the word "Dr." in front of my name. Had I been doing the exact same work for a single company, perhaps I could have stopped at a Masters though at the large corporations, the highest-level positions were often filled by people with Ph.Ds.
> 
> I suspect things may be different now, though. I find it shocking that you're being paid less than secretaries.



That sounds like a really interesting degree program!  I know someone who just finished a MS at Columbia's Teacher's College, but I think she's stopping there.  Her loss, I guess, 


Eehlers, your cat is so cute!  I used to have a black cat with a white star like that, too, way back when.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> That sounds like a really interesting degree program!  I know someone who just finished a MS at Columbia's Teacher's College, but I think she's stopping there.  *Her loss, I guess*,
> 
> 
> Eehlers, your cat is so cute!  I used to have a black cat with a white star like that, too, way back when.



Well, not necessarily. It depends on what she wants to do, job-wise. Had I gone with my initial career plan, I would have stopped with a Master's also. 

I was heavily influenced by several of my professors in my department, who strongly encouraged me to *not* stop at the masters, but to go on for my doctorate. Obviously I was very flattered! They also were very helpful arranging funding for me, which is what made it possible for me to stay on an extra two years. I was kind of in the right place, at the right time, with the right people. And I had the luxury of being single, and living in affordable housing, so I didn't have any pressure to get full-time work; I could subsist on consulting jobs.


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Elaine, what's your PhD in?
> 
> And joining the chorus of people with MS degrees who are getting paid no more than when they had a BS degree.  In fact, I get paid a bit less than our team's administrative assistants (i.e. secretaries) even though I'm a researcher.  Thank you, MS degree.
> 
> (I needed the MS to get the job, but I have not even remotely needed the MS to do the job)





eehlers said:


> I have my master's in Applied Psych & Quantitative Methods (concentration in industrial/organizational - how's THAT for a mouthful?). While I'm making more than I would have with just a bachelor's in Psych, I would have been better served from a salary/upward mobility standpoint to get an MBA.
> 
> I think my MS coursework was infinitely more interesting, but don't really think either degree's content would result in profoundly better performance in my current job. It's the writing, researching, presentation, debate, and thinking/planning skills that I honed while earning the degree that have proven to be pretty dang invaluable.





ElainePG said:


> My Ph.D. is in Instructional Design. When I started grad school, at Columbia University's Teachers College, I had been an elementary school teacher and was looking to move into a more specialized position (like a Reading Specialist, hired by a school system to implement a new reading curriculum that sort of thing). I intended to just get a Master's degree, but then the coursework was so interesting (no, really, it WAS!) plus I learned that there were a LOT more things I could do in the field of education other than work in the public school system: there was the whole field of corporate training. And for that, a Ph.D. gave me credibility. In my case, I learned a lot, I was well served by the advanced degreee, and because I ultimately was a consultant to a variety of companies, rather than being an employee at a single company, I could command a higher consulting fee with the word "Dr." in front of my name. Had I been doing the exact same work for a single company, perhaps I could have stopped at a Masters though at the large corporations, the highest-level positions were often filled by people with Ph.Ds.
> 
> I suspect things may be different now, though. I find it shocking that you're being paid less than secretaries.


y'all are all so smart!  I have an associates of applied science, vocational school.  that's it.  I am in awe of the school dedication.  I was too stupid to think about school.


----------



## Esquared72

Happy Monday, y'all!  How's everyone doing?

Not much excitement here.  Though I did just order a new Marc Jacobs lip product from Sephora - an online exclusive available only to VIB Rouge before it's available to everyone.  It's called the Kiss Pop Lipcolor Stick.  I got Headliner, which is described as a berry sangria color...I'll report back once I have it in my hot little hands.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Happy Monday, y'all!  How's everyone doing?
> 
> Not much excitement here.  Though I did just order a new Marc Jacobs lip product from Sephora - an online exclusive available only to VIB Rouge before it's available to everyone.  It's called the Kiss Pop Lipcolor Stick.  I got Headliner, which is described as a berry sangria color...I'll report back once I have it in my hot little hands.


Thanks for the heads-up! I'm VIB Rouge too&#8230; I'll order one tonight! We're on our way out the door to shop at the Farmer's Market for dinner, but in a few hours I'll go back on line & focus&#8230;

ETA: I've just purchased it in *Heartbreaker*, described as "pink coral." I'll let you know!


----------



## Esquared72

Hi, all!  Anyone getting anything fun from the Nordie's Anniversary Sale?  I just placed an order of mostly basics...some Zella leggings, Spanx tights, some Wacoal bras, pair of OluKai flip flops, etc.  I also picked up the Kate Spade initial necklace since it's cute and not pricey.  And, a couple MbMJ items - the Baker watch in black with rose gold and the brown polarized aviators.

I think that's going to be it for me this year.  None of the bags or wallets really did anything for me and with the shoes -  there are some I really liked, but prices are still a little high for me to justify the spend.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Hi, all!  Anyone getting anything fun from the Nordie's Anniversary Sale?  I just placed an order of mostly basics...some Zella leggings, Spanx tights, some Wacoal bras, pair of OluKai flip flops, etc.  I also picked up the Kate Spade initial necklace since it's cute and not pricey.  And, a couple MbMJ items - the Baker watch in black with rose gold and the brown polarized aviators.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's going to be it for me this year.  None of the bags or wallets really did anything for me and with the shoes -  there are some I really liked, but prices are still a little high for me to justify the spend.




I did so much damage... Then I turned around and returned a few things because it made me sick. What I did keep were the big items- Burberry boots, Burberry scarf, hunter boots. Ended up with some Zella leggings and a pair of nike's. I cannot go back or I'll end up with a watch or clothes I don't need. The boots were still way more than I wanted to spend but my birthday is at the end of the month so I said splurge!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I did so much damage... Then I turned around and returned a few things because it made me sick. What I did keep were the big items- Burberry boots, Burberry scarf, hunter boots. Ended up with some Zella leggings and a pair of nike's. I cannot go back or I'll end up with a watch or clothes I don't need. The boots were still way more than I wanted to spend but my birthday is at the end of the month so I said splurge!


The boots looked yummy, but I can't justify more than 1 pair of boots where I live! The bags were very unimpressive, IMO. I may get extras of skin care products, but that will probably be it for me. Too bad... I was kinda in the mood to spend money!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> The boots looked yummy, but I can't justify more than 1 pair of boots where I live! The bags were very unimpressive, IMO. I may get extras of skin care products, but that will probably be it for me. Too bad... I was kinda in the mood to spend money!




Here I wear boots September to April (sometimes even May) and although I have never spent that much on boots I forced myself to invest in them. They are comfortable and will be great with jeans. 

The bags were definitely not wonderful. The Chloe is fantastic but I have one and would certainly not need another. I did see a watch I liked  but I passed as I have plenty of watches. I also saw some beautiful coats but I just couldn't spend that kind of money on a beautiful coat that would be swapped for something poofy and down by November.


----------



## Eru

Clearly I need to become a card member so I can see the sale already!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Clearly I need to become a card member so I can see the sale already!


Clearly!!!


----------



## nascar fan

New MJ shoes!   
70% off


----------



## Esquared72

nascar fan said:


> New MJ shoes!
> 
> 70% off




Love! Are they as comfy as they look?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> New MJ shoes!
> 70% off


Fabulous! Ditto to eehler's question what are they like to walk in?


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> New MJ shoes!
> 
> 70% off




These are FABULOUS!


----------



## Esquared72

Caved on two more Nordie's items. Ordered the Sam Edelman wrap around booties in black and read so many amazing things about Barefoot Dreams that I ordered the robe in cream as I need a new, cozy robe. 

Got shipping notification from my first order...but only on my flip-flops! Lol. They won't be here till next week. Waiting impatiently for the shipping notification on everything else.


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> Love! Are they as comfy as they look?


They are twice as comfy as they look!!!!!!!


ElainePG said:


> Fabulous! Ditto to eehler's question what are they like to walk in?


A breeze!  



NikkNak728 said:


> These are FABULOUS!


Thanks!


----------



## jkarab

Hi! Im looking to see if anyone on here can tell me if this is an authentic Marc by Marc Jacobs classic g lil ukita. I have asked for more pictures including the back side of the zipper, as well as the serial tag inside the bag.. awaiting response for those. thank you so much in advance.

(more photos on tumblr)




http://marcjab000.tumblr.com/


----------



## NikkNak728

jkarab said:


> Hi! Im looking to see if anyone on here can tell me if this is an authentic Marc by Marc Jacobs classic g lil ukita. I have asked for more pictures including the back side of the zipper, as well as the serial tag inside the bag.. awaiting response for those. thank you so much in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> (more photos on tumblr)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://marcjab000.tumblr.com/




This is just a chat thread, you need to post it in the authentication thread!


----------



## scoreee

_xx please read our rules_


----------



## ElainePG

I received my new Marc Jacobs "Kiss Pop" Lip Color Stick from Sephora. Oh, Marc, you're letting me down *again*! And here I thought it was just the handbags.

The description on the Sephora site calls this a *Gel*. It says, and I quote, "Give lips a burst of colorand hydrationwhen you swipe on this *gel lip shade* from Marc Jacobs." So I expected something, you know, "gel"-like. Moist. Creamy. Almost like a cross between a lipstick and a lip gloss.

Um no. It's matte. It's chalky. And it has the strangest consistency 5 minutes after I applied it, it started to peel off in large clumps. Yuck!

I got color #602: Heartbreaker. This broke my heart, for sure it's going right back to Sephora tomorrow!

Oh, and (as compared to his other lipsticks, which are beautifully designed) I purely hate the design of this one. Just *look* at it! I'm not going to say what it reminds me of


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> I received my new Marc Jacobs "Kiss Pop" Lip Color Stick from Sephora. Oh, Marc, you're letting me down *again*! And here I thought it was just the handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> The description on the Sephora site calls this a *Gel*. It says, and I quote, "Give lips a burst of colorand hydrationwhen you swipe on this *gel lip shade* from Marc Jacobs." So I expected something, you know, "gel"-like. Moist. Creamy. Almost like a cross between a lipstick and a lip gloss.
> 
> 
> 
> Um no. It's matte. It's chalky. And it has the strangest consistency 5 minutes after I applied it, it started to peel off in large clumps. Yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> I got color #602: Heartbreaker. This broke my heart, for sure it's going right back to Sephora tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and (as compared to his other lipsticks, which are beautifully designed) I purely hate the design of this one. Just *look* at it! I'm not going to say what it reminds me of




Yeah. I was disappointed with the consistency, too. I really like the actual color I got, though, so am debating if, instead of returning, I want to try pairing it with a gloss in the hope of helping with hydration. Lol on your packaging comment....it is 'odd' but I do like that it has the actual color on the tip. 

I also got the MJ new O!Mega mascara. I like it - it actually provides some curling (great for my bone straight lashes) and the packaging is like the lipsticks - subtle, simple and classy.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Yeah. I was disappointed with the consistency, too. I really like the actual color I got, though, so am debating if, instead of returning, I want to try pairing it with a gloss in the hope of helping with hydration. Lol on your packaging comment....it is 'odd' but I do like that it has the actual color on the tip.
> 
> *I also got the MJ new O!Mega mascara.* I like it - it actually provides some curling (great for my bone straight lashes) and the packaging is like the lipsticks - subtle, simple and classy.



I wouldn't mind some curling at the moment, I use a curling iron on days when I feel like taking the time. But it's a pain (*literally* as well as figuratively!). Does the mascara also lengthen, or only curl? I can't wear a lengthening mascara, because I wear glasses the added length makes my lashes bump into my lenses and leaves mascara-streaks on them. *Not* a good look!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Yeah. I was disappointed with the consistency, too. I really like the actual color I got, though, so am debating if, *instead of returning, I want to try pairing it with a gloss in the hope of helping with hydration*. Lol on your packaging comment....it is 'odd' but I do like that it has the actual color on the tip.
> 
> I also got the MJ new O!Mega mascara. I like it - it actually provides some curling (great for my bone straight lashes) and the packaging is like the lipsticks - subtle, simple and classy.



I took your advice and paired it with Dior Addict Lip Glow, which isn't as gloppy as a lip gloss, but is definitely hydrating. Worked like a charm! So I'm keeping it, because I like the color and I like the design of the chubby stick.

But I'm still fussed with MJ for claiming that their product is a "Gel" no way! It's as matte as can be. Also, since it doesn't work unless I put something under it, this isn't a lipstick I can throw into my purse because I'd have to carry *two* products that's one to many for me!


----------



## EGBDF

Hi ladies, if anyone know where I can buy a mini 1984 for a good price can you message me? Thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> I wouldn't mind some curling at the moment, I use a curling iron on days when I feel like taking the time. But it's a pain (*literally* as well as figuratively!). Does the mascara also lengthen, or only curl? I can't wear a lengthening mascara, because I wear glasses the added length makes my lashes bump into my lenses and leaves mascara-streaks on them. *Not* a good look!




I can't really tell if it lengthens as well, but if it helps, I wore my glasses yesterday and no brushing against the lenses.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I can't really tell if it lengthens as well, but if it helps, I wore my glasses yesterday and no brushing against the lenses.


Good to know! I'll put them in my Sephora "heart" list, and one of these days I'll buy them. 

Does the mascara clump? Or flake off by the end of the day? (I know I could read reviews, but sometimes there are umpty-million reviews, and sometimes I think Sephora posts the reviews themselves!)

ETA: They're out of stock! Oh, well...


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Good to know! I'll put them in my Sephora "heart" list, and one of these days I'll buy them.
> 
> Does the mascara clump? Or flake off by the end of the day? (I know I could read reviews, but sometimes there are umpty-million reviews, and sometimes I think Sephora posts the reviews themselves!)
> 
> ETA: They're out of stock! Oh, well...




It was out of stock before, too, so I asked them to e-mail me when back in stock...got notification the next day. So hopefully it'll replenish soon. 

No clumping or flaking either. I'm usually a Diorshow girl but think this mascara is my new favorite.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> It was out of stock before, too, so *I asked them to e-mail me when back in stock*...got notification the next day. So hopefully it'll replenish soon.
> 
> No clumping or flaking either. I'm usually a Diorshow girl but think this mascara is my new favorite.



I asked them the same thing, so with luck I'll hear back from them soon. I'm starting a real "mascara collection" here! I have:
1. a lightweight *Chanel* waterproof, for when I use my eyelash curler (I read someplace that you have to use a waterproof as your first layer after you use an eyelash curler, or you'll lose the curl and it actually works!)
2. a *Chantecaille*, which gives no length but a ton of volume (and costs a small fortune)
3. the *Dior* mascara that vibrates (I forget the name of it, but you know which one I mean)

So now I'll have four yikes! Fortunately, I have a large medicine cabinet, and The Hubster & I don't share a bathroom. We never have, in 36 years of marriage. I personally think that's why our marriage has *lasted* 36 years! :giggles:


----------



## katlun

ElainePG said:


> I asked them the same thing, so with luck I'll hear back from them soon. I'm starting a real "mascara collection" here! I have:
> 1. a lightweight *Chanel* waterproof, for when I use my eyelash curler (I read someplace that you have to use a waterproof as your first layer after you use an eyelash curler, or you'll lose the curl and it actually works!)
> 2. a *Chantecaille*, which gives no length but a ton of volume (and costs a small fortune)
> 3. the *Dior* mascara that vibrates (I forget the name of it, but you know which one I mean)
> 
> So now I'll have four yikes! Fortunately, I have a large medicine cabinet, and The Hubster & I don't share a bathroom. We never have, in 36 years of marriage. I personally think that's why our marriage has *lasted* 36 years! :giggles:



I am loving the birthday sample from sephora of Makeup Forever mascara, the wand is funky but it works great


----------



## ElainePG

katlun said:


> I am loving the birthday sample from sephora of Makeup Forever mascara,* the wand is funky* but it works great



I just popped over there to see the wand my gosh, it IS funky, isn't it? My birthday isn't until December, so I'll have a long wait, but it will be something fun to look forward to! Thanks for the review, *katlun*.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hi ladies! I just had to share- I just ordered another MJ! The Nolita, black with silver (nickel) hardware. The Corner had them for just $296 before tax and shipping. I have bought so many MJs lately I can hardly believe it. I've been meaning to take a "family" picture...


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies! I just had to share- I just ordered another MJ! The Nolita, black with silver (nickel) hardware. The Corner had them for just $296 before tax and shipping. I have bought so many MJs lately I can hardly believe it. I've been meaning to take a "family" picture...


Wow that's practically a give-away! As soon as I read your post I hustled over there (ilk I really need another MJ bag right?:giggles and it was *gone*! You must have bought the last one!

Well done and enjoy it!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> Wow that's practically a give-away! As soon as I read your post I hustled over there (ilk I really need another MJ bag right?:giggles and it was *gone*! You must have bought the last one!
> 
> 
> 
> Well done and enjoy it!




I was debating and waiting for a 10% off code or free shipping or something, but prices were reduced today by 10% so I went for it. I don't have a black bag with silver hw, so I think I'll get a lot of use out of it. I was tempted by the ivory Lad's Mate as well, but I have black and Atlantic and told myself it would be ridiculous to own a bag in 3 colors. But I do love it!


----------



## The PurseLover

How awesome for you! Enjoy!


----------



## NikkNak728

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies! I just had to share- I just ordered another MJ! The Nolita, black with silver (nickel) hardware. The Corner had them for just $296 before tax and shipping. I have bought so many MJs lately I can hardly believe it. I've been meaning to take a "family" picture...




Jealous, that is SO cheap!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

The Nolita appears to be back on the website-
http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/medium-leather-bag_cod45230083wo.html

They have more bags at 70% off too!


----------



## NikkNak728

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The Nolita appears to be back on the website-
> http://www.thecorner.com/us/women/medium-leather-bag_cod45230083wo.html
> 
> They have more bags at 70% off too!




Ohhhh no don't be a bad influence I already have the nolita... I don't need another right? Right.. Oh but basic black you can never go wrong..


----------



## Esquared72

Hey all - just wanted to share my MbMJ goodies from the Nordie's sale. The dark brown polarized aviators (love, love these) and the black Baker watch with rose gold hardware.


----------



## chromxtic

Hi guys!! My name's Lisa and I just have a quick question that hopefully someone could help me out on. I was just wondering why I can barely find *Marc by Marc Jacobs Saffiano Sophisticato Zippy Wallet * in *all black* anywhere? The only ones being sold on major department websites have it as "Black Multi" with Ivory on the back panel. Is it so that the all black wallets were old products, and this 'black multi' is part of their new stock/season?


----------



## NikkNak728

Anyone have rag and bone boots here? I was obsessed with finding a cheaper pair than the Nordstrom anniversary pair but now that I found a pair with a better deal I'm worried about pulling the plug because it's final sale. Anyone have input? 

Everyone is too quiet, quit it!


----------



## NikkNak728

chromxtic said:


> Hi guys!! My name's Lisa and I just have a quick question that hopefully someone could help me out on. I was just wondering why I can barely find *Marc by Marc Jacobs Saffiano Sophisticato Zippy Wallet * in *all black* anywhere? The only ones being sold on major department websites have it as "Black Multi" with Ivory on the back panel. Is it so that the all black wallets were old products, and this 'black multi' is part of their new stock/season?




This would most likely be because each season stocks change. You may need to search eBay for something from a past season


----------



## desertdweller

NikkNak728 said:


> Anyone have rag and bone boots here? I was obsessed with finding a cheaper pair than the Nordstrom anniversary pair but now that I found a pair with a better deal I'm worried about pulling the plug because it's final sale. Anyone have input?
> 
> Everyone is too quiet, quit it!




I have two pairs: black leather and burgundy suede. Both are super comfy and I forget I have them on, despite the heel. The suede ones I bought in my regular size 9 because they are more pliable material-wise but the black leather ones I bought 9.5 to allow for thicker socks and less give. Don't know if that's what you were asking about but I hope that helps somewhat 
I love them, love them on sale even more!


----------



## kateincali

chromxtic said:


> Hi guys!! My name's Lisa and I just have a quick question that hopefully someone could help me out on. I was just wondering why I can barely find *Marc by Marc Jacobs Saffiano Sophisticato Zippy Wallet * in *all black* anywhere? The only ones being sold on major department websites have it as "Black Multi" with Ivory on the back panel. Is it so that the all black wallets were old products, and this 'black multi' is part of their new stock/season?


i'm not sure if you have your heart set on the zippy version, but the slim is similar and there's one black in stock


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Anyone have rag and bone boots here? I was obsessed with finding a cheaper pair than the Nordstrom anniversary pair but now that I found a pair with a better deal I'm worried about pulling the plug because it's final sale. Anyone have input?
> 
> Everyone is too quiet, quit it!


Speaking of boots, do you know anything about the Dolce Vite brand? I saw this pair on the Anniversary Sale, and I'm in love with the olive ones: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dolce-v..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_19_D

They'd be a great match with my MJ Baroque XL (which is "Cognac") but my bigger question is: could I wear them with all the black pants & skirts I basically live in? The boots do come in black, but to my eye, they're a bit TOO edgy the olive ones look just right.



Thoughts? Suggestion?


----------



## NikkNak728

desertdweller said:


> I have two pairs: black leather and burgundy suede. Both are super comfy and I forget I have them on, despite the heel. The suede ones I bought in my regular size 9 because they are more pliable material-wise but the black leather ones I bought 9.5 to allow for thicker socks and less give. Don't know if that's what you were asking about but I hope that helps somewhat
> I love them, love them on sale even more!




I knew I could count on someone! What about the Kinsey? What about the harrow or newbury? I assume they fit the same but I have to make a decision quickly!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of boots, do you know anything about the Dolce Vite brand? I saw this pair on the Anniversary Sale, and I'm in love with the olive ones: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dolce-v..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_19_D
> 
> 
> 
> They'd be a great match with my MJ Baroque XL (which is "Cognac") but my bigger question is: could I wear them with all the black pants & skirts I basically live in? The boots do come in black, but to my eye, they're a bit TOO edgy the olive ones look just right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestion?




Ah I have tried them on! They just were a little too edgy for me in the black which is what I'm looking for. The brand is good, shouldn't have an issue with quality! The olive is much nicer than the black I believe!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> Speaking of boots, do you know anything about the Dolce Vite brand? I saw this pair on the Anniversary Sale, and I'm in love with the olive ones: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dolce-v..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_19_D
> 
> 
> 
> They'd be a great match with my MJ Baroque XL (which is "Cognac") but my bigger question is: could I wear them with all the black pants & skirts I basically live in? The boots do come in black, but to my eye, they're a bit TOO edgy the olive ones look just right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts? Suggestion?




I think they look great- but the heel is quite high and I find the fact that the toe curves upward to be uncomfortable. In my opinion the most comfortable booties are from Paul Green. A bit more expensive but I've found all of mine on sale.


----------



## desertdweller

NikkNak728 said:


> I knew I could count on someone! What about the Kinsey? What about the harrow or newbury? I assume they fit the same but I have to make a decision quickly!




I have the Newbury Rag and Bone boots, so I can't comment on the harrows or Kinsey..I have heard the harrows are super comfortable, more so than the Newbury, but I have never worn them so cannot say personally if that is true. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## NikkNak728

desertdweller said:


> I have the Newbury Rag and Bone boots, so I can't comment on the harrows or Kinsey..I have heard the harrows are super comfortable, more so than the Newbury, but I have never worn them so cannot say personally if that is true. Good luck with your decision!




Ok so I'm between these two (or a navy newbury) 




What do you think? The newbury is still more than this harrow or Kinsey


----------



## desertdweller

NikkNak728 said:


> Ok so I'm between these two (or a navy newbury)
> View attachment 2692540
> View attachment 2692542
> 
> 
> What do you think? The newbury is still more than this harrow or Kinsey




I like the look of the harrow personally, that would be my choice  let me know what you decide!!


----------



## NikkNak728

desertdweller said:


> I like the look of the harrow personally, that would be my choice  let me know what you decide!!




Harrow it is!

I like the idea of having the black or a dark grey but I do think this is a cuter boot and the color is different.


----------



## desertdweller

NikkNak728 said:


> Harrow it is!
> 
> I like the idea of having the black or a dark grey but I do think this is a cuter boot and the color is different.




Yay! Pictures when you get them please


----------



## NikkNak728

desertdweller said:


> Yay! Pictures when you get them please




Def! I wish it would turn to fall already so I could wear them! I am so excited to wear boots and jackets again.. I know I know I should stop rushing the summer but this happens every year around my birthday when I get sick of the heat! 

Thanks for your help &#128522;


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Ah I have tried them on! They just were a little too edgy for me in the black which is what I'm looking for. The brand is good, shouldn't have an issue with quality! *The olive is much nicer than the black I believe*!



I agree with you about the olive over the black the black made me think I needed to buy a Harley Davidson, LOL!

I called my SA and she's shipping them to me on Monday. We shall see! I'm worried about the heel height but if they aren't comfy I can always return them. Good to know about the quality. Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I think they look great- but *the heel is quite high* and I find the fact that the* toe curves upward* to be uncomfortable. In my opinion the most comfortable booties are from *Paul Green*. A bit more expensive but I've found all of mine on sale.



My next visit to Nordstrom (in August my closest Nordy's is 90 miles away) I'll try  Paul Green thanks for the tip. I don't mind spending the $$ if they're comfortable.

I am a little worried about the heel. On the other hand, at five-feet-nothing, it's tempting to add a little height! If the toe curves upward, though that's NOT a good thing!

Well, if they don't work for me, I'll just send them back. This is why we all love Nordstrom! My SA told me the toe box is on the wide side, which I need, and she didn't mention the toe curving up. She isn't somene who plays games to make a sale, so maybe it's just differences in foot shapes. I wear a 6 usually, but she recommended that I take a 6.5 in these. I'm really hoping they work I wear SO much black, it would nice to have these in olive as a contrast.

Thanks for your suggestions, *iluv*!


----------



## desertdweller

NikkNak728 said:


> Def! I wish it would turn to fall already so I could wear them! I am so excited to wear boots and jackets again.. I know I know I should stop rushing the summer but this happens every year around my birthday when I get sick of the heat!
> 
> Thanks for your help &#128522;




No problem! Glad I could be of some help.  And I know what you mean about the heat, I am ready to start wearing sweaters with jeans and boots 
Happy Birthday! (Whenever it is!)


----------



## Eru

Ooooh, I'm loving these boots.  Every year I buy a new pair or two of boots and then never wear them because they aren't comfortable enough, which is the worst.  I used to be a field ecologist (doing conservation research in the field, usually in remote places) and during that work, on separate occasions, I tore through the ligaments in each ankle.  Because of that, my ankles are so, so weak (I couldn't really stay off them or get good care because I was in the middle of the African savanna or the forest) and anything with heels is awful for me.  But I'm 5'2" and I could use the height and it's soooo hard to find cute boots without heels!  I always think that I can deal with a heel, buy the shoes because they feel nice for the ten minutes I wear them in store, and then end up abandoning them into my closet of no return.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Ooooh, *I'm loving these boots*.  Every year I buy a new pair or two of boots and then never wear them because they aren't comfortable enough, which is the worst.  I used to be a field ecologist (doing conservation research in the field, usually in remote places) and during that work, on separate occasions, I tore through the ligaments in each ankle.  Because of that, my ankles are so, so weak (I couldn't really stay off them or get good care because I was in the middle of the African savanna or the forest) and anything with heels is awful for me.  But I'm 5'2" and I could use the height and it's soooo hard to find cute boots without heels!  I always think that I can deal with a heel, buy the shoes because they feel nice for the ten minutes I wear them in store, and then end up abandoning them into *my closet of no return*.



Which boots are you referring to, Eru?

"Closet of no return" that's *hysterical*! We've moved into such a small house, I've had to be positively *ruthless* about getting rid of clothes that don't work for me. I tell myself it's a Zen experience...


----------



## Esquared72

Went to Sephora today. (So nice to go in person - I usually always have to order online).  Picked up another MJ lipstick. This one is Showstopper and comes in a red case (limited edition, perhaps?). It's a rosey red - I really like it and it smells like cocoa butter - yum.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Went to Sephora today. (So nice to go in person - I usually always have to order online).  Picked up another MJ lipstick. This one is Showstopper and comes in a red case (limited edition, perhaps?). It's a rosey red - I really like it and it smells like cocoa butter - yum.


I just found Showstopper on Sephora online. How interesting, it's the only color that comes in a red case! It's apparently not a new one (at least it doesn't say so) it's in their Lovemarc - Lip Gel line and it's described as ""classic red." I'd agree it's absolutely gorgeous, and looks terrific on you!

I'm putting it on my "loves" list to think about. Just bought a couple of Dior lipsticks on the Nordstrom sale, so I'm a little "overbooked" on lipsticks at the moment.

Did you decide to keep the "Kiss Pop" one? I did, but it only works for me if I put a creamy, *extremely* pale pink lipstick underneath almost as a lip balm (I use one by Dior that wasn't getting much use by itself). I won't be buying another one of these. *Way* too matte! And I find it difficult to open without "dinging" the lipstick.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Went to Sephora today. (So nice to go in person - I usually always have to order online).  Picked up another MJ lipstick. This one is Showstopper and comes in a red case (limited edition, perhaps?). It's a rosey red - I really like it and it smells like cocoa butter - yum.



I'm going to buy "Showstopper" today. Do you happen to own "Seduce Me"? If so, how do the colors compare? Showstopper looks a bit less dark, more rosy, but I wouldn't want to do a total duplication.

Also, a couple of weeks ago you mentioned that you had bought the MJ O!Mega Lash Volumizing Mascara. Do you still like it? I'm VIB Rouge, so I don't HAVE to throw it into my cart for free shipping, but if it's a good volumizer and it doesn't smear, I thought I'd give it a try. I remember that you liked it a few weeks ago, but I know that sometimes mascaras go wonky after a couple of weeks.

Oh one more thing. MJ makes a product called Lip Lock Moisture Balm. Have you ever tried it? I was thinking of putting it under their Lip Gel but then I worried that the Lip Gel wouldn't stay on as well. If it's just a product to make lips soft, I have one from Dior that I like a lot, so this would just be if it's to go with the MJ lipsticks.

TIA!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> I'm going to buy "Showstopper" today. Do you happen to own "Seduce Me"? If so, how do the colors compare? Showstopper looks a bit less dark, more rosy, but I wouldn't want to do a total duplication.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, a couple of weeks ago you mentioned that you had bought the MJ O!Mega Lash Volumizing Mascara. Do you still like it? I'm VIB Rouge, so I don't HAVE to throw it into my cart for free shipping, but if it's a good volumizer and it doesn't smear, I thought I'd give it a try. I remember that you liked it a few weeks ago, but I know that sometimes mascaras go wonky after a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh one more thing. MJ makes a product called Lip Lock Moisture Balm. Have you ever tried it? I was thinking of putting it under their Lip Gel but then I worried that the Lip Gel wouldn't stay on as well. If it's just a product to make lips soft, I have one from Dior that I like a lot, so this would just be if it's to go with the MJ lipsticks.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




I do have Seduce Me - Showstopper is more red and less berry/pink. 

Still loving the O!Mega mascara - it's become my daily go-to. Haven't noticed smears or flaking. 

I haven't tried the lip balm, though I know it gets good reviews. I'm an old fashioned Blistex gal.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I do have Seduce Me - Showstopper is more red and less berry/pink.
> 
> Still loving the O!Mega mascara - it's become my daily go-to. Haven't noticed smears or flaking.
> 
> I haven't tried the lip balm, though I know it gets good reviews. I'm an old fashioned Blistex gal.


Thanks I'm off to shop!!


----------



## ElainePG

Buying a little bit of makeup always gives me a lift! Did you know that Marc Jacobs has come out with something new? It's called "Twinkle Pop Eye Stick." I almost missed it&#8230; it's a cream eyeshadow stick, a bit thicker (in width) than the eyeliner but apparently similar in texture.

Heaven help me, I bought the teal one. I have *no* idea what I was thinking! 

http://www.sephora.com/twinkle-pop-eye-stick-P387036?skuId=1613264

Will report when the box arrives&#8230; hopefully, Friday.

ETA: Tried to post a screen shot of the Teal eye shadow stick, but it wouldn't work. Is anyone else having trouble posting pix? I know this was a problem yesterday.


----------



## Esquared72

It's a ghost town around here! How is everyone??


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> It's a ghost town around here! How is everyone??




It sure is... It's so quiet it's deafening! 

I'm good, my rag and bone harrow boots show delivered so I can't wait to go home and try them on! And I'm waiting on a Nordstrom shipment.. I just needed more hahaha


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> It sure is... It's so quiet it's deafening!
> 
> I'm good, my rag and bone harrow boots show delivered so I can't wait to go home and try them on! And I'm waiting on a Nordstrom shipment.. I just needed more hahaha




I'm waiting on my final Nordie's order, too. Just some bras and Pleione tops in this batch o' stuff. 

I am now officially on shopping lockdown!


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> I'm waiting on my final Nordie's order, too. Just some bras and Pleione tops in this batch o' stuff.
> 
> I am now officially on shopping lockdown!




Me too on the shopping lockdown! My birthday is Monday so hopefully that will sufficiently hold me over haha!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Me too on the shopping lockdown! My birthday is Monday so hopefully that will sufficiently hold me over haha!


Do you know what you're getting? Or are there surprises?


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> It's a ghost town around here! How is everyone??





NikkNak728 said:


> It sure is... It's so quiet it's deafening!
> 
> I'm good, my rag and bone harrow boots show delivered so I can't wait to go home and try them on! And I'm waiting on a Nordstrom shipment.. I just needed more hahaha



The last of my Nordstrom boxes arrived, so now the Anniversary Sale is officially over in my house, at least! I'm still waiting for a little Sephora order, but nothing big.

My Dolce Vita boots arrived: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/dolce-v..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_19_D
and the fit is PERFECT. I can't believe that I'm actually walking around, comfortably, in boots with 2 inch heels! But I am, and they are (does that make sense?) It is fabulous being 5'2" tall! I still haven't worn them outside, I want to test them for a few more days first, but I really think they are going to work for me. I got the ones in Olive (the black were a little too "heavy metal") but the olive works with black, so I think they'll be fine for all the black I wear in the fall and winter. And I can also see them with navy, if I'm careful. This was my best purchase of the sale!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I'm waiting on my final Nordie's order, too. Just some bras and *Pleione tops* in this batch o' stuff.
> 
> I am now officially on shopping lockdown!



I just checked out the Pleione tops hadn't heard of them before. They're cute! I was thinking about this one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/pleione...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_C

The description says they run large. Have you found that to be true? I usually wear a Petite Medium (I don't like silk blouses to be too tight) and I'm afraid a Petite Small would be too small on me. Do you buy 1 size down?

I can't decide between the raspberry or the teal they're both so pretty. (Repeat after me: I do *not* need both. I do *not* need both.)


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> I just checked out the Pleione tops hadn't heard of them before. They're cute! I was thinking about this one: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/pleione...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_C
> 
> 
> 
> The description says they run large. Have you found that to be true? I usually wear a Petite Medium (I don't like silk blouses to be too tight) and I'm afraid a Petite Small would be too small on me. Do you buy 1 size down?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide between the raspberry or the teal they're both so pretty. (Repeat after me: I do *not* need both. I do *not* need both.)




They do run a bit large, but I personally like the extra room, so order my true size - I wear them with skinny jeans or leggings. I ordered the olive and the purplish color. I also ordered a couple of the short sleeve ones.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> They do run a bit large, but I personally like the extra room, so order my true size - I wear them with skinny jeans or leggings. I ordered the olive and the purplish color. I also ordered a couple of the short sleeve ones.


Thanks, *eehlers*&#8230; that's useful advice. I like my tops oversized too, so I quess I'd get my usual size.


----------



## ElainePG

Marc Jacobs makeup report

I received my Sephora box today, and I'm happy to report TWO thumbs-up on the Marc Jacobs products I bought. The mascara is everything they claim: volumizing (without being lengthening and therefore bumping into my glasses), non-clumping, and so far (5 hours) it's stayed on my lashes without any flaking or smearing. 

The "Twinkle Pop Eye Stick" (such a silly name!) is surprisingly nice in the teal color. It's a perfect match to my eyeglass frames, and it glides on very smoothly. Once it's on, it doesn't seem to budge, so you have to work quickly. 

I started with the MJ Highliner Gel Eye Crayon in Navy, drawing a line across the entire base of my top lashes. Then I put the cream shadow on top of that, covering only the lid and a bit of the crease. I didn't apply any other shadow I left the rest of the lid without any color on it, and it looks fine. I think because the teal shadow is such a deeply saturated color, you really don't need anything else. Just some lipstick, and call it a day!


----------



## LeBlake

Hi! Total noob here looking for some expert advice. I have a Marc Jacobs Robert Lexie Tote in black I'm looking to sell. It's in near perfect condition  Can someone tell me how to determine the current value of the purse and what is the best way to sell it? Thanks!


----------



## NikkNak728

It's my birthday!!!&#128522;&#128516;&#128525;&#127873;&#127881;&#127882;&#127880;


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> It's my birthday!!!&#128522;&#128516;&#128525;&#127873;&#127881;&#127882;&#127880;




Happy birthday!! Hope you have fun plans to enjoy your day!!


----------



## nascar fan

LeBlake said:


> Hi! Total noob here looking for some expert advice. I have a Marc Jacobs Robert Lexie Tote in black I'm looking to sell. It's in near perfect condition  Can someone tell me how to determine the current value of the purse and what is the best way to sell it? Thanks!


I'm not sure this is the right place to do this.
It seems the best way would be to look on selling sites like flea*bay or bonanza and see what the going prices are.


----------



## Tuuli35

NikkNak728 said:


> It's my birthday!!!&#128522;&#128516;&#128525;&#127873;&#127881;&#127882;&#127880;




happy birthday!


----------



## desertdweller

NikkNak728 said:


> It's my birthday!!!&#128522;&#128516;&#128525;&#127873;&#127881;&#127882;&#127880;




Happy Birthday! !

How were the Harrows? I have never tried them on, so I am curious how they fit and look


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> It's my birthday!!!&#128522;&#128516;&#128525;&#127873;&#127881;&#127882;&#127880;


Happy birthdaaaaaaaaay to yoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Eru

Belated happy birthday!  Did your presents include anything of a purse-like nature?


----------



## NikkNak728

Thank you everyone! It was a wonderful birthday! I did not get a bag &#128552; but I did get some Tiffany surprises and clothes &#128522;

Elaine- thank you so much for the ecard, it was a wonderfully adorable treat! 

Dessert.. The harrow boots were a bit too narrow on my left foot so back they went. I'm really sad, they were really adorable. I'm still on the hunt for a bigger size but the sales on them aren't very good at the moment. I'll keep trying!


----------



## kateincali

hey girls. hope everyone's doing well

happy belated birthday, nikki!


----------



## Eru

What a long week!  I think I need at least three weekends now to recover


----------



## Eru

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## Esquared72

Too short...as usual. Hope you're all doing well. I've been lurking a bit and not posting much at all lately. Curbing spending and focusing attention on other things right now. 

Heading to Chicago for work this afternoon. One of my favorite cities!


----------



## London 411

Now I am in the mood to search for some new makeup! Ha ha...I just love when you go out of your comfort zone and end up loving it! I did order a lot of Mac makeup a while back and ended up returning half of it. I think they've changed their recipes a bit.

I was watching a horror movie the other night and a woman was running down the hallway to get away from a monster. I actually commented on her shoes...they were awesome! They were so colorful, without being clownish, and they had a kitten heel. Now I am in search for a cute pair of shoes.

Oh, Chicago! I bet a great place to shop! I am going home to Philadelphia in October to visit family...only a 2700+ mile journey....I just can't wait to do some serious shopping while I am there!


----------



## NikkNak728

Everyone is far too quiet..
How is everyone, what has everyone been up to?


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Everyone is far too quiet..
> How is everyone, what has everyone been up to?


I've been buying Hermes scarves! A slightly expensive little hobby, but not as bad as designer bags. 

Oh, and they aren't brand new scarves, either. Pre-loved. And a couple of them were from a local thrift shop&#8230; AMAZING prices! Fortunately, I know my Hermes scarves, so I was able to authenticate.

I've also had my Mulberry Alexa for 2 weeks now&#8230; LOVING IT!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Everyone is far too quiet..
> How is everyone, what has everyone been up to?


I've been buying Hermes scarves! A slightly expensive little hobby, but not as bad as designer bags. 

Oh, and they aren't brand new scarves, either. Pre-loved. And a couple of them were from a local thrift shop&#8230; AMAZING prices! Fortunately, I know my Hermes scarves, so I was able to authenticate.

I've also had my Mulberry Alexa for 2 weeks now&#8230; LOVING IT!!!!

ETA: I have no idea why this posted twice. TPF is being odd today.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Everyone is far too quiet..
> How is everyone, what has everyone been up to?


not a lot. it's been too hot to exist here

it still holds true that the less i post, the more i buy, though


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I've been buying Hermes scarves! A slightly expensive little hobby, but not as bad as designer bags.
> 
> Oh, and they aren't brand new scarves, either. Pre-loved. And a couple of them were from a local thrift shop AMAZING prices! Fortunately, I know my Hermes scarves, so I was able to authenticate.
> 
> I've also had my Mulberry Alexa for 2 weeks now LOVING IT!!!!




Oh boy you are holding out on us! I want pictures of everything!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> not a lot. it's been too hot to exist here
> 
> it still holds true that the less i post, the more i buy, though




Ick heat- it's done a lot of raining so it's down to the lower 70s now here. I'm pretty satisfied by this because I cannot stand the hot heat. 

What are you buying show meeee!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Ick heat- it's done a lot of raining so it's down to the lower 70s now here. I'm pretty satisfied by this because I cannot stand the hot heat.
> 
> What are you buying show meeee!



me neither, at least not dry CA heat. i wish it would rain here! it looked like it would this morning but of course it didn't

two bags are due to be delivered tomorrow, i'll take photos once they're here. i'm iffy on one because it's patent


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh boy you are holding out on us! I want pictures of everything!



Well, for starters, here's the link to my Alexa reveal. There are a TON of pictures there. http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/a-reveal-alexa-the-great-876973.html

And here are two pictures, not very good, of the Hermes scarves that I found in a local thrift shop. One I found in early July, and other one just a couple of weeks ago. I keep wondering if it's the same lady, and she's slowly divesting herself of a fabulous collection. So now I'm stopping by the store a couple of times a week!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Well, for starters, here's the link to my Alexa reveal. There are a TON of pictures there. http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/a-reveal-alexa-the-great-876973.html
> 
> 
> 
> And here are two pictures, not very good, of the Hermes scarves that I found in a local thrift shop. One I found in early July, and other one just a couple of weeks ago. I keep wondering if it's the same lady, and she's slowly divesting herself of a fabulous collection. So now I'm stopping by the store a couple of times a week!




Oh Elaine I LOVE that alexa.. I so badly want one! I'm sad I got rid of the mini but it was too small and I would die for that size! 

I don't know much about the scarves but they are stunning and rich!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> me neither, at least not dry CA heat. i wish it would rain here! it looked like it would this morning but of course it didn't
> 
> two bags are due to be delivered tomorrow, i'll take photos once they're here. i'm iffy on one because it's patent




See but I'm not sure which I hate more: humidity or dry heat.

Good I will look forward to seeing so I can live through you! I'm being good and saving because I have a new fall bag waiting for me still and so much I don't ever get to use!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> See but I'm not sure which I hate more: humidity or dry heat.
> 
> Good I will look forward to seeing so I can live through you! I'm being good and saving because *I have a new fall bag waiting for me* still and so much I don't ever get to use!



Which bag????? 

Oh, and I cannot *begin* to tell you how much I adore the Alexa! You know how I usually switch my bag out every Sunday? Well, I'm into my 3rd week carrying my Lexie, and I don't know WHEN I'll be able to bear tucking it away in my purse closet. It's not as though I don't have plenty of other gorgeous bags to swap it out with, but there's just something about a Mulberry...


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Which bag?????
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I cannot *begin* to tell you how much I adore the Alexa! You know how I usually switch my bag out every Sunday? Well, I'm into my 3rd week carrying my Lexie, and I don't know WHEN I'll be able to bear tucking it away in my purse closet. It's not as though I don't have plenty of other gorgeous bags to swap it out with, but there's just something about a Mulberry...




Oh oh that mj Nolita I purchased- it's a wine color so it hasn't been touched yet! I have been looking at a Lexie, it's pink.. But not quite as saturated as I would like. We will see if I cave...


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh oh that mj Nolita I purchased- it's a wine color so it hasn't been touched yet! I have been looking at a Lexie, it's pink.. But not quite as saturated as I would like. We will see if I cave...


Oh, right. It's been so long, I'd forgotten about the Nolita! Well, autumn will be here soon. You HAVE been a good girl, waiting until the weather turns!

A *pink* Mulberry? I'm on their web site, but I don't see a pink one. Do you have a link?


----------



## Eru

Ooooh Elaine, that green mulberry is BEAUTIFUL.

I am trying not to buy stuff because I just spent SO MUCH money on tickets to see Hamlet (starring Benedict Cumberbatch for those who are similarly obsessed) in London next August...which means I need to buy tickets to London (sooo expensive in the summer) and save up for the trip.  Debating whether I want to do Paris + London (I've been to Paris a few times, but the friend I'm traveling with has not and she speaks French!) or if we want to do London + Scotland or Ireland.  I kind of want to do a UK trip because I do love me some Irish accents.  But I probably need a bag or two to bring with me, right?  New ones, right??

That said I was wandering the fancy mall near me (Tysons Galleria, for anyone who knows the area, which is probably just eehlers) and pet so many bags I want.  A prada I've had my eye on for over a year, some nice bottega venetas, and unghhhh so many Ferragamos.  The smooth leather on ferragamos is so unbeatably nice.  Well, that and givenchys.  I need to make more money in my life,


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Ooooh Elaine, that green mulberry is BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> I am trying not to buy stuff because I just spent SO MUCH money on tickets to see Hamlet (starring Benedict Cumberbatch for those who are similarly obsessed) in London next August...which means I need to buy tickets to London (sooo expensive in the summer) and save up for the trip.  Debating whether I want to do Paris + London (I've been to Paris a few times, but the friend I'm traveling with has not and she speaks French!) or if we want to do London + Scotland or Ireland.  I kind of want to do a UK trip because I do love me some Irish accents.  But I probably need a bag or two to bring with me, right?  New ones, right??
> 
> That said I was wandering the fancy mall near me (Tysons Galleria, for anyone who knows the area, which is probably just eehlers) and pet so many bags I want.  A prada I've had my eye on for over a year, some nice bottega venetas, and unghhhh so many Ferragamos.  The smooth leather on ferragamos is so unbeatably nice.  Well, that and givenchys.  I need to make more money in my life,



That sounds like an amazing trip, Eru! And very different from your usual travel, where your dressiest outfit is, perhaps, a slightly-more-upscale camo backpack, yes? 

Hmmm Paris & London, or all-U.K. Difficult choice! I always regretted not seeing Scotland & Ireland (though on our first trip to England, on our honeymoon, we did make it to Wales, as well as London & the Cotswolds.) Paris is great fun when you travel with a French-speaker; I speak "restaurant French" and "shopping French," which is enough to make traveling there pleasant, but if your friend is really fluent, that might be worth doing, because the opportunity might not come up again.

Tyson's Galleria???? That's where my Lexie came from! There's evidently a Mulberry boutique there? One of my PF friends is connected with a SA there, and I placed the order through her. She was super helpful it was a complicated order, because there were scratches on the lock so the bag had to go to the Mulberry Hospital for a fresh new lock before it could be shipped to me. It took an extra month, but oh, my, it was SO worth it. Now I can put my very own scratches on the lock!  

Which Prada have you been ogling? Pictures, _s'il vous plait!_  For my birthday this year, I was choosing between a Bal City and a Prada ultimately went with the Bal, because the Prada felt too structured & large for me. You would probably have felt the same way I believe you & I are approximately the same height. (Though I'm sure there are small Pradas!)


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> That sounds like an amazing trip, Eru! And very different from your usual travel, where your dressiest outfit is, perhaps, a slightly-more-upscale camo backpack, yes?
> 
> Hmmm Paris & London, or all-U.K. Difficult choice! I always regretted not seeing Scotland & Ireland (though on our first trip to England, on our honeymoon, we did make it to Wales, as well as London & the Cotswolds.) Paris is great fun when you travel with a French-speaker; I speak "restaurant French" and "shopping French," which is enough to make traveling there pleasant, but if your friend is really fluent, that might be worth doing, because the opportunity might not come up again.
> 
> Tyson's Galleria???? That's where my Lexie came from! There's evidently a Mulberry boutique there? One of my PF friends is connected with a SA there, and I placed the order through her. She was super helpful it was a complicated order, because there were scratches on the lock so the bag had to go to the Mulberry Hospital for a fresh new lock before it could be shipped to me. It took an extra month, but oh, my, it was SO worth it. Now I can put my very own scratches on the lock!
> 
> Which Prada have you been ogling? Pictures, _s'il vous plait!_  For my birthday this year, I was choosing between a Bal City and a Prada ultimately went with the Bal, because the Prada felt too structured & large for me. You would probably have felt the same way I believe you & I are approximately the same height. (Though I'm sure there are small Pradas!)



I know!  I'm going to have to wear real people clothes on this trip, rather than packing three pairs of hiking pants, and various sun and bug-proof clothing.  And I can't have a water spout dangling from my backpack the whole time or a mosquito net on my face.  My friend is saving up for her master's program that she's going to start next year, so I don't know whether Paris would be too much of a temptation, shopping-wise.  And she might judge me for the amount of money I spend on purses,   I mean, she looooves my fancy purses, but I don't know that she truly grasps how much money I have spent on them.

Tysons Galleria does have a Mulberry boutique!  It has everything, pretty much.  It's pretty glorious.  There's even an Hermes across the street (not in the actual mall) in case the boutique in Neimans doesn't cover it.

I like the medium-sized (I think) Prada executive tote, which isn't too large: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Prad...o/prod92640116/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like  The one I like best is a medium-dark teal/peacock color, that is super beautiful.  It's this color, although the photo doesn't capture it well: http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/CW56006/CW56006-02.jpg  I just think it is a super classy work bag...not that people in my office care about super classy bags, but I do!  It's pretty high on my want list, along with a givenchy antigona and a ferragamo whitney tote (this one, but in black: http://www.ferragamo.com/shop/en/uk...2564--1#beginIndex=40&pId=6148914691233543561).


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Ooooh Elaine, that green mulberry is BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> I am trying not to buy stuff because I just spent SO MUCH money on tickets to see Hamlet (starring Benedict Cumberbatch for those who are similarly obsessed) in London next August...which means I need to buy tickets to London (sooo expensive in the summer) and save up for the trip.  Debating whether I want to do Paris + London (I've been to Paris a few times, but the friend I'm traveling with has not and she speaks French!) or if we want to do London + Scotland or Ireland.  I kind of want to do a UK trip because I do love me some Irish accents.  But I probably need a bag or two to bring with me, right?  New ones, right??
> 
> That said I was wandering the fancy mall near me (Tysons Galleria, for anyone who knows the area, which is probably just eehlers) and pet so many bags I want.  A prada I've had my eye on for over a year, some nice bottega venetas, and unghhhh so many Ferragamos.  The smooth leather on ferragamos is so unbeatably nice.  Well, that and givenchys.  I need to make more money in my life,



LOL...yeah - I purposely avoid Tysons Galleria.  Soooooo very tempting to see all those pretties all in one place.

I vote for Ireland/Scotland - I'm with you...I love me some UK accents.  Sigh.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I like the medium-sized (I think) Prada executive tote, which isn't too large: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Prad...o/prod92640116/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like  The one I like best is a medium-dark teal/peacock color, that is super beautiful.  It's this color, although the photo doesn't capture it well: http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/CW56006/CW56006-02.jpg  I just think it is a super classy work bag...not that people in my office care about super classy bags, but I do!  It's pretty high on my want list, along with a givenchy antigona and a ferragamo whitney tote (this one, but in black: http://www.ferragamo.com/shop/en/uk...2564--1#beginIndex=40&pId=6148914691233543561).



Three *gorgeous* selections, Eru! I'm especially drawn to the Ferragamo tote, though I'd like it better if it came with a strap. I like the option of grapping a bag by its handles if I'm in a hurry, or carrying it either on my shoulder or crossbody for longer periods of time. The Prada I tried on was, I think, 2 inches wider and therefore too wide for a shorty like me!  I think it would be stunning in the teal color. Some day, I'd love to try on an Antigona IRL. I assume you're looking at the medium? I've always liked the domed shape, but I worry that the square-ish design might not suit me. I do a bit better with E/W bags. But the Antigona is *such* a classic!

Don't assume anyone in your office will notice your bags. Nobody in my sleepy little coastal town notices mine except my mother! :giggles: And she has given up asking what I paid for them; at 89 years old, I think she's protecting her heart. I don't blame her I sometimes get palpitations myself when I add up the contents of my purse closet!  Actually, my internist notices my bags. She took particular interest in my MJ Mini 54 a few months ago. She said something like "It seems as though every time I see you you're carrying a different purse!" (Um that would be about right.) "But you should carry this one more often it's really beautiful! I'm going to guess that it's expensive?" (I just smiled)


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> LOL...yeah - I purposely avoid Tysons Galleria.  Soooooo very tempting to see all those pretties all in one place.
> 
> I vote for Ireland/Scotland - I'm with you...*I love me some UK accents.  Sigh.*



Have you read the _Outlander_ series by Diana Gabaldon, speaking of UK accents? I have all of them on my iPad am rereading the one just before her newest, to catch myself up before starting on the new one.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oh, right. It's been so long, I'd forgotten about the Nolita! Well, autumn will be here soon. You HAVE been a good girl, waiting until the weather turns!
> 
> 
> 
> A *pink* Mulberry? I'm on their web site, but I don't see a pink one. Do you have a link?




It's not a current season, my friend has it and has never worn it.. Still in the bag with tags on! It's a light pink so I'm concerned with rubbing and dirt but she's willing to part with it for so much less than she paid because she won't wear it... Thinking


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Ooooh Elaine, that green mulberry is BEAUTIFUL.
> 
> I am trying not to buy stuff because I just spent SO MUCH money on tickets to see Hamlet (starring Benedict Cumberbatch for those who are similarly obsessed) in London next August...which means I need to buy tickets to London (sooo expensive in the summer) and save up for the trip.  Debating whether I want to do Paris + London (I've been to Paris a few times, but the friend I'm traveling with has not and she speaks French!) or if we want to do London + Scotland or Ireland.  I kind of want to do a UK trip because I do love me some Irish accents.  But I probably need a bag or two to bring with me, right?  New ones, right??
> 
> That said I was wandering the fancy mall near me (Tysons Galleria, for anyone who knows the area, which is probably just eehlers) and pet so many bags I want.  A prada I've had my eye on for over a year, some nice bottega venetas, and unghhhh so many Ferragamos.  The smooth leather on ferragamos is so unbeatably nice.  Well, that and givenchys.  I need to make more money in my life,




Oh I love love London- I did Paris, London and then went and did Amsterdam and Germany which was amazing because I'm second generation from hamburg. I would def say whatever you do, make the most of it!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Have you read the _Outlander_ series by Diana Gabaldon, speaking of UK accents? I have all of them on my iPad am rereading the one just before her newest, to catch myself up before starting on the new one.



I haven't...I've heard they are good, though.  I'm currently reading The Leftovers, the book off of which the new HBO series is based.  I know some find the show very dreary and depressing, but I'm actually enjoying it.  And...I gotta say...Jennifer Aniston is one lucky girl - Justin Theroux is a hottie.


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> I know!  I'm going to have to wear real people clothes on this trip, rather than packing three pairs of hiking pants, and various sun and bug-proof clothing.  And I can't have a water spout dangling from my backpack the whole time or a mosquito net on my face.  My friend is saving up for her master's program that she's going to start next year, so I don't know whether Paris would be too much of a temptation, shopping-wise.  And she might judge me for the amount of money I spend on purses,   I mean, she looooves my fancy purses, but I don't know that she truly grasps how much money I have spent on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Tysons Galleria does have a Mulberry boutique!  It has everything, pretty much.  It's pretty glorious.  There's even an Hermes across the street (not in the actual mall) in case the boutique in Neimans doesn't cover it.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the medium-sized (I think) Prada executive tote, which isn't too large: http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Prad...o/prod92640116/p.prod?eVar4=You May Also Like  The one I like best is a medium-dark teal/peacock color, that is super beautiful.  It's this color, although the photo doesn't capture it well: http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/CW56006/CW56006-02.jpg  I just think it is a super classy work bag...not that people in my office care about super classy bags, but I do!  It's pretty high on my want list, along with a givenchy antigona and a ferragamo whitney tote (this one, but in black: http://www.ferragamo.com/shop/en/uk...2564--1#beginIndex=40&pId=6148914691233543561).




Antigona!!!! I love my nightengale so I'm biased but Antigona is on my list too!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Three *gorgeous* selections, Eru! I'm especially drawn to the Ferragamo tote, though I'd like it better if it came with a strap. I like the option of grapping a bag by its handles if I'm in a hurry, or carrying it either on my shoulder or crossbody for longer periods of time. The Prada I tried on was, I think, 2 inches wider and therefore too wide for a shorty like me!  I think it would be stunning in the teal color. Some day, I'd love to try on an Antigona IRL. I assume you're looking at the medium? I've always liked the domed shape, but I worry that the square-ish design might not suit me. I do a bit better with E/W bags. But the Antigona is *such* a classic!
> 
> Don't assume anyone in your office will notice your bags. Nobody in my sleepy little coastal town notices mine except my mother! :giggles: And she has given up asking what I paid for them; at 89 years old, I think she's protecting her heart. I don't blame her I sometimes get palpitations myself when I add up the contents of my purse closet!  Actually, my internist notices my bags. She took particular interest in my MJ Mini 54 a few months ago. She said something like "It seems as though every time I see you you're carrying a different purse!" (Um that would be about right.) "But you should carry this one more often it's really beautiful! I'm going to guess that it's expensive?" (I just smiled)



The ferragamo would be flawless with a strap, but since it has pretty much no hardware, I can see why they didn't include it.  But I wish it had one.  The bigger pradas are too big for me (I've only got two inches on you, I think), but the little ones hang nicely.  The Antigona doesn't look the most amazing on me when it's carried crossbodied (us petite ladies are not made for many handbags) but it's so frickin' pretty that I'd deal with it.

The only person who has noticed my bags was this little sh*t of a secretary/program assistant who told me that grown women should not be carrying Kate Spade (I was carrying this bag, which is distinctly neutral: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rREBsjjkr2s/UT9DNziCVqI/AAAAAAAAAJ0/lemKYHa7r-E/s1600/photo+1+%281%29.JPG) and that I should invest in Michael Kors instead.  Barf.  Same person also liked my longchamp planetes but whined that I'd probably spent a fortune on it.  Whatever, beautiful bags make me happy, and I don't like this person for a myriad of reasons, so I certainly am not going to take her purse advice to heart, lol.  Glad your internist likes your bags, haha. 



ElainePG said:


> Have you read the _Outlander_ series by Diana Gabaldon, speaking of UK accents? I have all of them on my iPad am rereading the one just before her newest, to catch myself up before starting on the new one.



I actually JUST started reading them (my kindle says I'm 51% done with the first one), because I saw the first episode of the TV show they were making of it and enjoyed it, so now I'm reading the books.  I have to say, while they are good, * SPOILERS DON'T KEEP READING IF YOU HAVEN'T READ:* Claire is significantly more forgiving of her man whipping her with a belt than I would've been.  She forgives him after about ten pages and I'm still seething on her behalf! *DONE WITH SPOILERS*.  



NikkNak728 said:


> Oh I love love London- I did Paris, London and then went and did Amsterdam and Germany which was amazing because I'm second generation from hamburg. I would def say whatever you do, make the most of it!



I love Amsterdam and it's a definite possibility to visit, since lots of flights from the US stop there anyway en route to the UK. 



NikkNak728 said:


> Antigona!!!! I love my nightengale so I'm biased but Antigona is on my list too!



I forgot to mention that I also want a PS1, of course,   Inspired by so many people here.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> It's not a current season, my friend has it and has never worn it.. Still in the bag with tags on! *It's a light pink so I'm concerned with rubbing and dirt* but she's willing to part with it for so much less than she paid because she won't wear it... Thinking



Is it the regular-size Alexa? I'm loving mine (I thought it would be too big for me, but it's slouchy enough that it isn't unless I'm kidding myself:giggles and I think it would look great on you. But I think a pale color would look larger. Plus, pale pink would really only be a summertime bag, wouldn't it? Or maybe late spring, too?

On the other hand, if she's not asking much for it

On the third hand, I have a pale pink KS Beacon Court Angelica (small bag, bow on the front, shoulder strap) that The Hubster bought me as one of my birthday presents last December and I've worn it exactly twice. I like the bag well enough, but I just never seem to reach for it. In our house, we call bags like that "orphans." Honestly, I'd sell it, except that it was a present.

On the fourth hand, KS is in *no* way Mulberry! What leather is the Lexie you're considering?????


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Is it the regular-size Alexa? I'm loving mine (I thought it would be too big for me, but it's slouchy enough that it isn't unless I'm kidding myself:giggles and I think it would look great on you. But I think a pale color would look larger. Plus, pale pink would really only be a summertime bag, wouldn't it? Or maybe late spring, too?
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, if she's not asking much for it
> 
> 
> 
> On the third hand, I have a pale pink KS Beacon Court Angelica (small bag, bow on the front, shoulder strap) that The Hubster bought me as one of my birthday presents last December and I've worn it exactly twice. I like the bag well enough, but I just never seem to reach for it. In our house, we call bags like that "orphans." Honestly, I'd sell it, except that it was a present.
> 
> 
> 
> On the fourth hand, KS is in *no* way Mulberry! What leather is the Lexie you're considering?????




It is the regular size and it's the smooth calf I believe. I'm torn!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> It is the regular size and it's the smooth calf I believe. I'm torn!



Now I must google to try to find what this looks like!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> It is the regular size and it's the smooth calf I believe. I'm torn!





Eru said:


> Now I must google to try to find what this looks like!



I've been Googling like crazy, and can't find a thing. I wonder what season it was from? Maybe it's something quite rare, and you should get it after all!


----------



## ElainePG

Not that I need a new bag. But I'm totally underwhelmed by this new season's crop of MbMJ bags, and then this one popped up in my email&#8230; I'm assuming it's from last year:
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=133874002&tid=plsp1r&kwid=1&ap=14

Does anyone know anything about it? To me, it looks cute! Not (I think I already mentioned this) that I need a new bag! But maybe as kind of a knock-around bag?


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Not that I need a new bag. But I'm totally underwhelmed by this new season's crop of MbMJ bags, and then this one popped up in my email I'm assuming it's from last year:
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=133874002&tid=plsp1r&kwid=1&ap=14
> 
> Does anyone know anything about it? To me, it looks cute! Not (I think I already mentioned this) that I need a new bag! But maybe as kind of a knock-around bag?



Huh, never seen it before.  Love the color!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> Not that I need a new bag. But I'm totally underwhelmed by this new season's crop of MbMJ bags, and then this one popped up in my email I'm assuming it's from last year:
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=133874002&tid=plsp1r&kwid=1&ap=14
> 
> Does anyone know anything about it? To me, it looks cute! Not (I think I already mentioned this) that I need a new bag! But maybe as kind of a knock-around bag?




I just saw this bag today at a new Saks Off 5th that opened. It was a black/off white combo and not perforated, but the same bag. I carried it around for a while and debated- it would have been about $230+tax- and ended up putting it down. The shape and size are great, but I didn't like the handles. They seemed very soft/smooshy and didn't lie down when wearing the bag on the shoulder. I ended up getting something much nicer, of the MJ variety... Pictures soon!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I just saw this bag today at a new Saks Off 5th that opened. It was a black/off white combo and not perforated, but the same bag. I carried it around for a while and debated- it would have been about $230+tax- and ended up putting it down. The shape and size are great, but I didn't like the handles. They seemed very soft/smooshy and didn't lie down when wearing the bag on the shoulder. I ended up getting something much nicer, of the MJ variety... Pictures soon!


That's good to know, *iluv*! I really don't understand bag designers who make satchel bags where the handles don't lie down, but stay sticking up. I think it's a clunky design.

Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Eru

At 4pm boss asked me to copy edit a paper for him that he needed by the end of the day/first thing tomorrow.  It's 69 pages single spaced.  Dyinggg.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I've been Googling like crazy, and can't find a thing. I wonder what season it was from? Maybe it's something quite rare, and you should get it after all!




Here we go...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I'm thinking maybe it's grainy not smooth? She purchased it in 2013 and I think it seems pink but maybe it was called something like blush? No idea but it is quite pretty...


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> Here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2719470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking maybe it's grainy not smooth? She purchased it in 2013 and I think it seems pink but maybe it was called something like blush? No idea but it is quite pretty...



Oh wow, that is really pretty.


----------



## ElainePG

eru said:


> oh wow, that is really pretty.


+1


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> +1




So... Should I?! How much is too much for it? Ahhh


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> So... Should I?! How much is too much for it? Ahhh



I don't know if this helps, but when I just bought my regular-sized Alexa, it was on their yearly sale. Full price (at that time) was $2,000 (though I think the price has gone up since then) and I paid $1,200. That's why I cheated on my budget it was too good a bargain to pass up.

I have to say, it's a gorgeous shade of pink. Much prettier than I thought it would be. Do you currently have any pink bags in your collection? Or had you sold them all off? And is pink a color you would wear in the fall & winter?

One other thing about the Alexa it's a bit on the heavy side. Not when carried cross body, but when carried on the shoulder. And the strap is kind of on the long side (though it's fine as a cross body). Though the strap can be doubled-up, as I show on my reveal. Back to the weight If I were walking long distances with it (which I'm not) it might bother me. Just one more bit of confusion to throw in!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I don't know if this helps, but when I just bought my regular-sized Alexa, it was on their yearly sale. Full price (at that time) was $2,000 (though I think the price has gone up since then) and I paid $1,200. That's why I cheated on my budget it was too good a bargain to pass up.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, it's a gorgeous shade of pink. Much prettier than I thought it would be. Do you currently have any pink bags in your collection? Or had you sold them all off? And is pink a color you would wear in the fall & winter?
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing about the Alexa it's a bit on the heavy side. Not when carried cross body, but when carried on the shoulder. And the strap is kind of on the long side (though it's fine as a cross body). Though the strap can be doubled-up, as I show on my reveal. Back to the weight If I were walking long distances with it (which I'm not) it might bother me. Just one more bit of confusion to throw in!




I def think I would wear pink and I don't have pink! The weight doesn't bother me because I can handle weight.. She's willing to go 850 for me so it's not a bad deal but boy oh boy I want to be sure


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Here's my splurge from the new Saks Off Fifth:
A 1984!


(Dachshund not included...)


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Here's my splurge from the new Saks Off Fifth:
> A 1984!
> View attachment 2720041
> 
> (Dachshund not included...)



SO pretty! And a great match to the dachshund...


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> I def think I would wear pink and I don't have pink! The weight doesn't bother me because I can handle weight.. She's willing to go 850 for me so it's not a bad deal but boy oh boy I want to be sure



Ooooh that is a good deal, I am powerless to resist pretty things that are reasonably priced.3

Beach weekend for me!  I am going to drive right by BOTH sets of outlet shops and not peak in, or I will end up spending money that needs to be spent in London.


----------



## NikkNak728

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Here's my splurge from the new Saks Off Fifth:
> A 1984!
> View attachment 2720041
> 
> (Dachshund not included...)




Love the bag... But boy do I love that pup!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I def think I would wear pink and I don't have pink! The weight doesn't bother me because I can handle weight.. She's willing to go 850 for me so it's not a bad deal but boy oh boy I want to be sure



Wow! That's an AMAZING price!!! If it were me, I'd be super tempted


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Wow! That's an AMAZING price!!! If it were me, I'd be super tempted




I AM super tempted... But just can't decide if it's the best decision. I think the shape is perfect, similar to proenza which is why I love it but the color is concerning because it is so light.. But so lovely..


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I AM super tempted... But just can't decide if it's the best decision. I think the shape is perfect, *similar to proenza* which is why I love it but the color is concerning because it is so light.. But so lovely..


Do you have a Proenza in that size? I know what you mean about the similarity. I had planned on getting one of the Proenza bags next winter, but now that I have the Alexa, a Proenza buckle-strap bag would be redundant I don't need two bags in that style.

So it's definitely a puzzlement.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Do you have a Proenza in that size? I know what you mean about the similarity. I had planned on getting one of the Proenza bags next winter, but now that I have the Alexa, a Proenza buckle-strap bag would be redundant I don't need two bags in that style.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's definitely a puzzlement.




I have a medium and a tiny.. But they are my favorite bags and I don't think it would be redundant because I'm very obviously obsessed with the shape... It might be redundant if I get another proenza in the same shape or size which would be my other option..


----------



## NikkNak728

Faith wherever you are I love that Cecilia oh my gosh it's gorg why are you not keeping it!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Faith wherever you are I love that Cecilia oh my gosh it's gorg why are you not keeping it!




It's gorgeous but I'm doing a mini cut of bags I've never used.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> It's gorgeous but I'm doing a mini cut of bags I've never used.




I've never seen what it even looks like on, a small Cecilia, but the embossing and color it's like a little piece of heaven


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I've never seen what it even looks like on, a small Cecilia, but the embossing and color it's like a little piece of heaven




It's close to mini Stam size. The purple really is a beautiful shade.


----------



## Eru

I love Ferragamo but these are the stupidest boots I've ever seen:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81gZ7tHsTzL._UY576_CR0,0,430,576_.jpg (for some reason when I try to embed the image, it just fails)

I guess they are perfect for those days when you want to look swanky and keep 90% of your feet warm and only want your toes to get wet.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I love Ferragamo but these are the stupidest boots I've ever seen:
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81gZ7tHsTzL._UY576_CR0,0,430,576_.jpg (for some reason when I try to embed the image, it just fails)
> 
> I guess they are perfect for those days when you want to look swanky and keep 90% of your feet warm and only want your toes to get wet.


Those are hysterical! Maybe for residents of Southern California?


----------



## Eru

this week is going soooooo slowly


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> this week is going soooooo slowly


You mean it *isn't* Friday? Oy vey!


----------



## Eru

I thought it was Friday on Tuesday!


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> I thought it was Friday on Tuesday!




No don't rush the week! This is my last week of the semester and everything is due by Sunday night.. And new classes start Monday!


----------



## NikkNak728

What do you guys think of this navy alexa? It's snake embossed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Any thoughts? Good, worth it? Wait for something better?


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> No don't rush the week! This is my last week of the semester and everything is due by Sunday night.. And new classes start Monday!



Whoops, sorry.  I hate that part of the semester!



NikkNak728 said:


> What do you guys think of this navy alexa? It's snake embossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726146
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Good, worth it? Wait for something better?



I love the color but I'm not crazy about the snake embossing, personally.  I think the scales seem too big for the design of the bag?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Did anybody get anything in the Gilt sale? I was hoping for an XL Baroque Single but they were already gone.


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Did anybody get anything in the Gilt sale? I was hoping for an XL Baroque Single but they were already gone.


I honestly didn't see anything I cared for. I was disappointed in their selection. I wonder if the good quilted bags have pretty much disappeared from the open market?


----------



## NikkNak728

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Did anybody get anything in the Gilt sale? I was hoping for an XL Baroque Single but they were already gone.




Didn't get anything but noticed most bags sold quickly so someone out there was shopping!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

NikkNak728 said:


> What do you guys think of this navy alexa? It's snake embossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726146
> 
> 
> Any thoughts? Good, worth it? Wait for something better?



I have this very bag (if it's the regular Alexa) and I must say it is my favourite Mulberry so far.
It is quite light to carry and even tho there are those who say it needs a lot of babying you will find quite a few on the Mulberry forum have this bag and haven't had problems with it.
Of course it is your decision but if you truly love it then go for it.
I don't find the scales large in comparison to the size of my bag.
Hope this has helped a little &#128521;


----------



## NikkNak728

Mollydoodledon said:


> I have this very bag (if it's the regular Alexa) and I must say it is my favourite Mulberry so far.
> 
> It is quite light to carry and even tho there are those who say it needs a lot of babying you will find quite a few on the Mulberry forum have this bag and haven't had problems with it.
> 
> Of course it is your decision but if you truly love it then go for it.
> 
> I don't find the scales large in comparison to the size of my bag.
> 
> Hope this has helped a little &#128521;




It did! Thank you! I decided to go for it, the price was incredibly reasonable and if it hadn't been I might have taken a second thought. I don't have anything even remotely similar to it in texture, and it will set itself apart from my proenzas with that! It should arrive this coming week!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> It did! Thank you! I decided to go for it, the price was incredibly reasonable and if it hadn't been I might have taken a second thought. I don't have anything even remotely similar to it in texture, and it will set itself apart from my proenzas with that! It should arrive this coming week!



Nice!  I love, love the color with the gold hardware--so pretty.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

NikkNak728 said:


> It did! Thank you! I decided to go for it, the price was incredibly reasonable and if it hadn't been I might have taken a second thought. I don't have anything even remotely similar to it in texture, and it will set itself apart from my proenzas with that! It should arrive this coming week!



Glad to hear you went for it. Water stop spray to start with and then when dry use a good gel to help seal the scales and every now & again re apply (over at Mulberry we use Collionil water-stop spray & the gel  
It will depend on how much use it gets but seeing as you have lovely proenzas I'm sure you won't be using it every day.
Enjoy her, I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## Eru

Haha soooo, this is a little random, but does anyone know of car problems that would make driving around a city/short trips okay but long trips not okay?  I'm trying to get out of a thing...


----------



## NikkNak728

Mollydoodledon said:


> Glad to hear you went for it. Water stop spray to start with and then when dry use a good gel to help seal the scales and every now & again re apply (over at Mulberry we use Collionil water-stop spray & the gel
> 
> It will depend on how much use it gets but seeing as you have lovely proenzas I'm sure you won't be using it every day.
> 
> Enjoy her, I'm sure you'll love it




Thanks! I have the gel I ordered with my lily directly from mulberry but will need the spray. I think this will get a very good amount of use so I'll need to protect her!


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Haha soooo, this is a little random, but does anyone know of car problems that would make driving around a city/short trips okay but long trips not okay?  I'm trying to get out of a thing...




Hmmm.. Wait wait I have totally heard this before.. What about a timing belt? Umm.. Shoot I would call my dad but I'm sure he's asleep by now. I had a beetle in college and I was able to do short drives safely but long drives I was told wouldn't be as safe. I had so many issues with that car so it could have been a number of issues.. I'll ask him in the morning!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Thanks! I have the gel I ordered with my lily directly from mulberry but will need the spray. I think this will get a very good amount of use so I'll need to protect her!


You can get the spray from Amazon... don't know if you have a Prime account, but if you do (or if you can buy up to $35 in merch) you'll get free shipping. I sprayed my Alexa with it... but it really MUST be sprayed outdoors. TERRIBLE smell! Then I let it dry over night and sprayed it again. Now I'm ready for winter!


----------



## Eru

All this mulberry talk is making me think that I should go pet some of their bags to see if I need them.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> All this mulberry talk is making me think that I should go pet some of their bags to *see if I need them*.


That's dangerous talk! (Speaking as one who knows:giggles
I don't know if other Mulberry owners here will agree with me... I bought my one & only Mulberry bag at a 40% discount, and I love it. Not sure I could have brought myself to spend full price on it, though. 

I'll visit the Mulberry boutique in SF this fall to check out their other styles & leathers, but I doubt I'll buy another one unless it's at a great sale. Not that I don't love my Alexa... I do! But their price point is REALLY high.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> That's dangerous talk! (Speaking as one who knows:giggles
> 
> I don't know if other Mulberry owners here will agree with me... I bought my one & only Mulberry bag at a 40% discount, and I love it. Not sure I could have brought myself to spend full price on it, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll visit the Mulberry boutique in SF this fall to check out their other styles & leathers, but I doubt I'll buy another one unless it's at a great sale. Not that I don't love my Alexa... I do! But their price point is REALLY high.




Mine finally came! I'll show a few pics this afternoon! 

But agreed, I got my lily 50% off from the website and now this alexa. I don't think I could spend full price unless I absolutely loved it. I think, from pictures, that the small bayswater looks like it could be right up my alley. There's not much out there on other sites so I'll have to wait for a sale! Of course I need to clear out my closet a bit first!


----------



## Esquared72

Hi, all. Hope you are having a great long weekend. 

Just wanted to share my Nordstrom Rack goody...this Wellington The Compact wallet in Moss. Green is my favorite color and I love the layout.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hi, all. Hope you are having a great long weekend.
> 
> Just wanted to share my Nordstrom Rack goody...this Wellington The Compact wallet in Moss. Green is my favorite color and I love the layout.


FABULOUS wallet, eehlers! It's exactly the right size. I love my Long Lex, but it takes up so much room! This looks as though it would fit even inside the smallest bag, and yet it holds a ton of credit cards. 

Great color, too!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> Hmmm.. Wait wait I have totally heard this before.. What about a timing belt? Umm.. Shoot I would call my dad but I'm sure he's asleep by now. I had a beetle in college and I was able to do short drives safely but long drives I was told wouldn't be as safe. I had so many issues with that car so it could have been a number of issues.. I'll ask him in the morning!



Ooooh, belt is such a good one.  I bet if I said "problem with the belt" no one would call me out on it. 



eehlers said:


> Hi, all. Hope you are having a great long weekend.
> 
> Just wanted to share my Nordstrom Rack goody...this Wellington The Compact wallet in Moss. Green is my favorite color and I love the layout.



I love little wallets like this!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hi, all. Hope you are having a great long weekend.
> 
> Just wanted to share my Nordstrom Rack goody...this Wellington The Compact wallet in Moss. Green is my favorite color and I love the layout.


I scored the twin of eehler's wallet on eBay this morning, in red! 

The seller was honest about saying it was pre-owned, but she still had all the tags & cards, and even the dust bag, and it looked like she took excellent care of it. SO excited! It's a little bigger than my Prada tri-fold, and much smaller than my MJ Long Lex. 

Reality check: _what am I going to do with 3 wallets?_ Oh, well. I just HAD to own this one. I suppose I could sell my Prada, but it's my smallest wallet, and it holds a ton, and (even though it's boring black) it comes in handy with my smallest bags. I suppose it's important to have a wardrobe of SLGs?


----------



## Eru

I have five? six? wallets, including one super nice and expensive one (rest are Kate Spade or MbMJ), and yet I only ever use my cheapest little itty bitty Lodis one.  Changing wallets is such a pain, but they are so addictive to buy.


----------



## Esquared72

I'm a sucker for wallets. I'd love to just have one go-to wallet that I use for years, but I'm too darn fickle. Changing out is a pain, so it would be nice if my wallet Prince Charming would cone riding in on the white horse, making me renounce all other wallets and finally make me faithful to just one. Lol.


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## Eru

nascar fan said:


>



Hey Nas!  I kept thinking about you when Tony Stewart and Kevin Ward Jr. were in the news, since you're the only person I 'know' who follows Nascar closely.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I have five? six? wallets, including one super nice and expensive one (rest are Kate Spade or MbMJ), and yet I only ever use my cheapest little itty bitty Lodis one.  Changing wallets is such a pain, but they are so addictive to buy.





eehlers said:


> I'm a sucker for wallets. I'd love to just have one go-to wallet that I use for years, but I'm too darn fickle. Changing out is a pain, so it would be nice if my wallet Prince Charming would cone riding in on the white horse, making me renounce all other wallets and finally make me faithful to just one. Lol.


Thank you both... I feel MUCH better now. 

I forgot to mention my Vera Bradley wallet that I bought purely to stick in the pocket of my hiking pants, but which I never use because my hiking pants have plenty of pockets so I really don't neeed a wallet. I though of putting it on eBay, so I went there and did a search on "Vera Bradley Wallet"... and there were about three million on sale. I think I'll donate it to a thrift shop.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


>


Howdy, stranger! What's going on in your part of the country?


----------



## ElainePG

Oh! And I just remembered the most important news of all! I was in Macy's today, in the Cosmetic's department, and the SA told me that there's going to be a Sephora store opening in the mall next spring!!!!!

    

This is HUGE news... the closest one up until now was about a 2-hour drive, so I always did everything online. Now I can actually TEST COLORS IN PERSON! No more trips to the Post Office to return merchandise...  can pick the perfect Marc Jacobs lipstick on the very first try!

Be still, my beating  !


----------



## Eru

Yay for easier, more accessible shopping!

It is epically thunderstorming here!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Yay for *easier, more accessible shopping*!
> 
> It is epically thunderstorming here!



Yeah, that's exactly what I'm afraid of!


----------



## Eru

My fellow fashion obsessed friend (the only other friend who can understand spending thousands of dollars on handbags) is in London and she says that the stores there have SO much more in stock than the ones here.  Sounds dangerous in the best possible way


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> My fellow fashion obsessed friend (the only other friend who can understand spending thousands of dollars on handbags) is in London and she says that the stores there have SO much more in stock than the ones here.  *Sounds dangerous in the best possible way*


The Nordstrom flagship store in Seattle used to be that way, back in the late 1980s & early 1990s (it still may be that way, for all I know... I just don't have business trips to Seattle any more). Those were they days when I had terrifically toned "shopping muscles"  and I could spend hours & hours & hours & hours...

They had absolutely the BEST buyers in the Nordstrom system working in that store, since it was the oldest one in the system and therefore had the best reputation. They brought in merchandise before *anyone* else did, so they were trendy, but not *too* trendy, if that makes sense.

Oh, my, do I miss those days! I would fly in to Seattle a day early, just to shop!


----------



## ElainePG

Cute pair of Adam Tucker loafer-ish flats, 40% off at Nordstrom right now. 2 colors: burgundy, and a sort of dark taupe. I'm not wild about the pointy toe (Are pointy toes BACK??? Please say it ain't so...) but the woven suede leather is cute.

I know we've got some Adam Tucker fans here (me, included!)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/adam-tu...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_3_C


----------



## Eru

I think pointy shoes are coming back, even though they are so much less comfortable, 

I like those shoes but I have too many suede shoes already, and I'm always effing them up by wearing them in surprise rainstorms.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I think pointy shoes are coming back, even though they are so much less comfortable,
> 
> I like those shoes but I have too many suede shoes already, and *I'm always effing them up by wearing them in surprise rainstorms*.


I have the same problem with suede. At least here on the coast, our rainstorms are not a surprise! it rains nearly every day (or at least drizzles) in the winter. 

So I spray all my shoes with one thing or another in the beginning of November, but I still hate to take a chance with my good ones. On drizzly days I'll wear suede, but not on days when a monsoon is predicted 

What's up with you? Any travels to far-off places?


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I have the same problem with suede. At least here on the coast, our rainstorms are not a surprise! it rains nearly every day (or at least drizzles) in the winter.
> 
> So I spray all my shoes with one thing or another in the beginning of November, but I still hate to take a chance with my good ones. On drizzly days I'll wear suede, but not on days when a monsoon is predicted
> 
> What's up with you? Any travels to far-off places?



I treat my suede shoes but even treated suede is not equal to the insane, unexpected thunderstorms we get on the east coast sometimes.  

I'm going to go to South Africa over Thanksgiving (and my birthday) and then London next August...that's *all* I have planned for now,   Although I'm looking for jobs based in exciting places (none of which are conducive to wearing my nice purses).


----------



## ElainePG

May I introduce my new MJ wallet? This purchase is all due to *eehlers*... she found one in a lovely shade of green at her local Nordstrom Rack, and that sent me on a hunt. 

I finally found exactly what I was looking for on eBay, at a pretty good price, and the seller was willing to negotiate even though she hadn't posted an OBO (which is a good lesson, BTW!). I sent her a polite letter telling her the exact truth: that this same wallet, brand new (hers was used) was selling at The Rack for $30 less, and would she split the difference? Yes, she would, and 5 days later it was in my hot little hands.

And now I have what I've been craving for quite some time: a small red wallet, made in Italy, with plenty of room for all my credit cards. 

ETA: I can see that in the photos, the leather has a bit of a brown cast to it. That's just because my iPhone camera is not my Nikkon (to say the least!). IRL, the leather is a blue-red, or berry red. The exact shade of MJ Neo-Noir lipstick!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I treat my suede shoes but even treated suede is not equal to the insane, unexpected thunderstorms we get on the east coast sometimes.
> 
> *I'm going to go to South Africa over Thanksgiving* (and my birthday) and then London next August...that's *all* I have planned for now,   Although I'm looking for jobs based in exciting places (none of which are conducive to wearing my nice purses).



South Africa? Wow! Have you ever been there before? Is it work-related, or a holiday? I think I have distant cousins there... when everyone was escaping from Russia in the late 1910s and early 1920s, they scattered: some to Palestine (my grandparents), some to America, a few to Venezuela (of all places!) and some to South Africa. But all the names got changed, so there's no way to trace.

Is your job market tight? All grant-based, and therefore unstable?

Change of subject... I just spotted your Kate Spade "taxi" shoes on Zappos the other day, and thought of you. Are you still wearing them? They are totally adorable!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> May I introduce my new MJ wallet? This purchase is all due to *eehlers*... she found one in a lovely shade of green at her local Nordstrom Rack, and that sent me on a hunt.



it's adorable congrats! it looks like a great size. i need to find one like it that's better suited for smaller bags than my paradise wallet is.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it's adorable congrats! it looks like a great size. i need to find one like it that's *better suited for smaller bags* than my paradise wallet is.


Yes, that was my exact dilemma. I have the MJ Long Lex, quilted, in Cognac, that I got last year on Gilt. I love it, but it's loooooong! Fine for my larger bags, but a struggle with the smaller ones. 

There are tons of small wallets for sale, but most don't have enough space for all my credit cards. That's why I just HAD to jump on this one!

Thanks again, *eehlers*!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Yes, that was my exact dilemma. I have the MJ Long Lex, quilted, in Cognac, that I got last year on Gilt. I love it, but it's loooooong! Fine for my larger bags, but a struggle with the smaller ones.
> 
> 
> 
> There are tons of small wallets for sale, but most don't have enough space for all my credit cards. That's why I just HAD to jump on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, *eehlers*!




It's a gorgeous red, Elaine - congrats!! 

I am so glad you love it - it's a really great style. Happy I could introduce you to it!!


----------



## ElainePG

Did anyone catch the Marc Jacobs runway show? VERY strange, especially the pink house! Here's the link:
http://racked.com/archives/2014/09/11/marc-jacobs-live-right-now.php


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Hey Nas!  I kept thinking about you when Tony Stewart and Kevin Ward Jr. were in the news, since you're the only person I 'know' who follows Nascar closely.


Investigation is over.  They will tell the results later next week.


----------



## Kahluakonabuddy

Hi everyone first time MJ owner here. I was just wondering if there was a way to order a marc Jacobs dust bag from MJ. I purchased a handbag, and it didn't come with one. I just wanted to see if there was a way of doing this.
Thanks!!
Erika G.


----------



## kateincali

Kahluakonabuddy said:


> Hi everyone first time MJ owner here. I was just wondering if there was a way to order a marc Jacobs dust bag from MJ. I purchased a handbag, and it didn't come with one. I just wanted to see if there was a way of doing this.
> Thanks!!
> Erika G.



You can email repairs@marcjacobs.com and ask if they have a spare 

Congrats on your first MJ! What's the style?


----------



## Kahluakonabuddy

faith_ann said:


> You can email repairs@marcjacobs.com and ask if they have a spare
> 
> Congrats on your first MJ! What's the style?




Thanks!!
I think it's called the Blake Hobo? I've also seen it under the name large Multipocket. Here's a picture. Got it for a steal! $25


----------



## ElainePG

I'm having a moral & ethical dilemma. Henri Bendel is selling this cuff, black & rose gold, but they say it's partly sting ray. I've been up close & personal with sting rays... I've petted them at the Monterey Bay Aquarium. I don't think I could wear sting ray jewelry.

On the other hand, I remember someone saying (maybe it was you, *eru*?) that jewelers use scraps that would have been discarded anyway?

Can someone check this out and give me an opinion? (I don't buy bags with exotic leathers, either, so I have no idea why I'm even looking at this. I guess I'm hoping that it isn't real sting ray.)

http://www.henribendel.com/bowery-hinged-cuff-bracelet-277603.html?start=6&cgid=shop_jewelry_bracelets?src=vipF14&utm_source=cheetahmail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20140916_VIP_Introducing%20The_Bowery_Cuff_+_$50_Off&utm_content=hb1


----------



## pookybear

Hello! Hope everyone is well, it's been such a long time since I've been on here.

Just dropping in to say, did anyone else see the blacked out electro-q karlie bag? I think it looks fierce! Uh oh, wish I didn't see it... Pondering about swapping my regular black karlie in for that


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> I'm having a moral & ethical dilemma. Henri Bendel is selling this cuff, black & rose gold, but they say it's partly sting ray. I've been up close & personal with sting rays... I've petted them at the Monterey Bay Aquarium. I don't think I could wear sting ray jewelry.
> 
> On the other hand, I remember someone saying (maybe it was you, *eru*?) that jewelers use scraps that would have been discarded anyway?
> 
> Can someone check this out and give me an opinion? (I don't buy bags with exotic leathers, either, so I have no idea why I'm even looking at this. I guess I'm hoping that it isn't real sting ray.)
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine- it says "stingray embossed leather-" isn't that like "croc embossed" etc where it's just leather made to look like the exotic skin?


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a moral & ethical dilemma. Henri Bendel is selling this cuff, black & rose gold, but they say it's partly sting ray. I've been up close & personal with sting rays... I've petted them at the Monterey Bay Aquarium. I don't think I could wear sting ray jewelry.
> 
> On the other hand, I remember someone saying (maybe it was you, *eru*?) that jewelers use scraps that would have been discarded anyway?
> 
> Can someone check this out and give me an opinion? (I don't buy bags with exotic leathers, either, so I have no idea why I'm even looking at this. I guess I'm hoping that it isn't real sting ray.)
> 
> 
> 
> *Elaine- it says "stingray embossed leather-" isn't that like "croc embossed" etc where it's just leather made to look like the exotic skin?*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh.
> 
> Oh!!!!!!
> 
> You are brilliant! I'll bet you're right! I'll call them to be sure, and then I'll bookmark it & wait for it to go on sale (because I think $168 is too expensive if it isn't real stingray... which I don't even want... so it's all good!).
> 
> Thank you, *iluv*!
Click to expand...


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I'm having a moral & ethical dilemma. Henri Bendel is selling this cuff, black & rose gold, but they say it's partly sting ray. I've been up close & personal with sting rays... I've petted them at the Monterey Bay Aquarium. I don't think I could wear sting ray jewelry.
> 
> On the other hand, I remember someone saying (maybe it was you, *eru*?) that jewelers use scraps that would have been discarded anyway?
> 
> Can someone check this out and give me an opinion? (I don't buy bags with exotic leathers, either, so I have no idea why I'm even looking at this. I guess I'm hoping that it isn't real sting ray.)
> 
> http://www.henribendel.com/bowery-hinged-cuff-bracelet-277603.html?start=6&cgid=shop_jewelry_bracelets?src=vipF14&utm_source=cheetahmail&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20140916_VIP_Introducing%20The_Bowery_Cuff_+_$50_Off&utm_content=hb1



It was me!  But I'm pretty sure it was just this particular, conscientious jeweler who hand makes everything.  I imagine major brands can't manage with only scraps,   For the record, the jeweler I was talking about is Megan Clark and this is her sting ray jewelry: http://www.meganclarkjewelry.com/#!portfolio  It's pricey but it's all one of a kind/hand made and gooooorgeous.  I have two necklaces and a pair of earrings from her (the earrings don't have stingray but the pendants do).


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> It was me!  But I'm pretty sure it was just this particular, conscientious jeweler who hand makes everything.  I imagine major brands can't manage with only scraps,   For the record, the jeweler I was talking about is Megan Clark and this is her sting ray jewelry: http://www.meganclarkjewelry.com/#!portfolio * It's pricey but it's all one of a kind/hand made and gooooorgeous*.  I have two necklaces and a pair of earrings from her (the earrings don't have stingray but the pendants do).



I've just spent some time on her site, ogling the earrings (if I hadn't just bought a pre-owned Hermès scarf, I could have bought a necklace... oh, well!). She is an incredibly talented artist. I know you're friends with a scarf-maker (I have *her* site bookmarked, too!)... is this jeweler someone else you know personally?


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I've just spent some time on her site, ogling the earrings (if I hadn't just bought a pre-owned Hermès scarf, I could have bought a necklace... oh, well!). She is an incredibly talented artist. I know you're friends with a scarf-maker (I have *her* site bookmarked, too!)... is this jeweler someone else you know personally?



She is, although not nearly as well as the scarf maker!  I've met Megan Clark a few times at craft shows and she's exactly the sort of talented, young artist I love to support when I have the money to do so.  She's _so_ nice too!  There was a pair of earrings she had (if you go to portfolio > earrings, look at the second-to-last pair) that I loved, but would've liked better if the ring on top was the same silver as most of the rest.  Rather than trying to sell me on the ones she had, she just made me a new pair with silver, discounted them $100 because she was saving on gold (even though she was making them special for me), and (with my okay), still mounted the yellow sapphire in gold and then made the entire ear wire gold, so there'd still be a little pop of yellow gold.  They are one of my two favorite pairs of earrings! (my other favorite pair is by this other incredible craft show artist who makes a lot of stylized faces and animals, and she made me beauuutiful earrings from silver, gold, cow bone, and fossilized ivory that look like my orange cat!...I'll take some photos later to show them off)


----------



## katlun

ElainePG said:


> May I introduce my new MJ wallet? This purchase is all due to *eehlers*... she found one in a lovely shade of green at her local Nordstrom Rack, and that sent me on a hunt.
> 
> I finally found exactly what I was looking for on eBay, at a pretty good price, and the seller was willing to negotiate even though she hadn't posted an OBO (which is a good lesson, BTW!). I sent her a polite letter telling her the exact truth: that this same wallet, brand new (hers was used) was selling at The Rack for $30 less, and would she split the difference? Yes, she would, and 5 days later it was in my hot little hands.
> 
> And now I have what I've been craving for quite some time: a small red wallet, made in Italy, with plenty of room for all my credit cards.
> 
> ETA: I can see that in the photos, the leather has a bit of a brown cast to it. That's just because my iPhone camera is not my Nikkon (to say the least!). IRL, the leather is a blue-red, or berry red. The exact shade of MJ Neo-Noir lipstick!




I have the same wallet, it's a compact wellington mine is in flame, got mine at Saks for just about $100 with tax, don't want to know how little it was at The Rack or ebay, it's a great wallet keeps me in check so I don't over stuff my wallet


----------



## ElainePG

katlun said:


> I have the same wallet, it's a compact wellington mine is in flame, got mine at Saks for just about $100 with tax, don't want to know how little it was at The Rack or ebay, it's a great wallet keeps me in check so I don't over stuff my wallet


Actually, if yours was around $100, you did better than I did, so bravo! I think maybe we're wallet twins... mine is red, which MJ usually calls Flame.

I've pretty much started carrying mine all the time. I know what you mean about it keeping you from overstuffing; it works the same way for me. It's good discipline!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> She is, although not nearly as well as the scarf maker!  I've met Megan Clark a few times at craft shows and she's exactly the sort of talented, young artist I love to support when I have the money to do so.  She's _so_ nice too!  There was a pair of earrings she had (if you go to portfolio > earrings, look at the second-to-last pair) that I loved, but would've liked better if the ring on top was the same silver as most of the rest.  Rather than trying to sell me on the ones she had, she just made me a new pair with silver, discounted them $100 because she was saving on gold (even though she was making them special for me), and (with my okay), still mounted the yellow sapphire in gold and then made the entire ear wire gold, so there'd still be a little pop of yellow gold.  They are one of my two favorite pairs of earrings! (my other favorite pair is by this other incredible craft show artist who makes a lot of stylized faces and animals, and she made me beauuutiful earrings from silver, gold, cow bone, and fossilized ivory that look like my orange cat!...*I'll take some photos later to show them off*)



Would love to see!  I just love craft-show jewelry... there are such talented artists working the craft shows. 

The earrings that Megan re-made for you... are they the Double-Wing? Those are second from the end, but they don't sound like your description.


----------



## sexycombover

Hello all,

so many new faces! Welcome and nice to meet you.

I got the pleasure of going to an MBMJ launch party for the new Bunny Hop Season. They released some exclusive goods, etc. They also had a booth where you could get all your items customized (they sprayed initials or whatever if you wanted). I totally wanted to do that, but I just couldn't justify getting another bag. There are a handful of bags I did like though, mainly cause of the colours offered.
And I'm very surprised at the prices of mbmj clothes. I like some, but they're a lot more casual than I expect for the prices offered.  (I usually see bags and jewelry, but never clothes, hence the launch being a big deal here)


How's everyone doing? I miss you all. I'm way too tired from work. I need to sleep for 2 weeks straight.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Would love to see!  I just love craft-show jewelry... there are such talented artists working the craft shows.
> 
> The earrings that Megan re-made for you... are they the Double-Wing? Those are second from the end, but they don't sound like your description.



My earrings are the ones she calls dream catchers, I think.  I'll definitely take some photos.  I don't know about the shows in CA, but in the DC area we get several really high end (i.e. the artists have to be incredibly good to get in) shows, which I love to go to and overspend.



sexycombover said:


> Hello all,
> 
> so many new faces! Welcome and nice to meet you.
> 
> I got the pleasure of going to an MBMJ launch party for the new Bunny Hop Season. They released some exclusive goods, etc. They also had a booth where you could get all your items customized (they sprayed initials or whatever if you wanted). I totally wanted to do that, but I just couldn't justify getting another bag. There are a handful of bags I did like though, mainly cause of the colours offered.
> And I'm very surprised at the prices of mbmj clothes. I like some, but they're a lot more casual than I expect for the prices offered.  (I usually see bags and jewelry, but never clothes, hence the launch being a big deal here)
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing? I miss you all. I'm way too tired from work. I need to sleep for 2 weeks straight.



That's awesome that you got to go!  Oooh, I wonder what those personalized bags looked like, I'm so curious!  Upsetting about the price of the clothes, though, :\


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

sexycombover said:


> Hello all,
> 
> so many new faces! Welcome and nice to meet you.
> 
> I got the pleasure of going to an MBMJ launch party for the new Bunny Hop Season. They released some exclusive goods, etc. They also had a booth where you could get all your items customized (they sprayed initials or whatever if you wanted). I totally wanted to do that, but I just couldn't justify getting another bag. There are a handful of bags I did like though, mainly cause of the colours offered.
> *And I'm very surprised at the prices of mbmj clothes.* I like some, but they're a lot more casual than I expect for the prices offered.  (I usually see bags and jewelry, but never clothes, hence the launch being a big deal here)
> 
> 
> How's everyone doing? I miss you all. I'm way too tired from work. I need to sleep for 2 weeks straight.



They are pricey, aren't they? Even the plain t-shirts are around $150 or so... I have some silk blouses and sweater that I love from MBMJ but I waited until they were 75% then take another 20% off at Macys... 

And, *Elaine*- is the bag in your avatar the Mini 54? I've been searching for a  regular sized 54, and I can't find a single one anywhere, even eBay or  Bonanza. Just curious on the size. It looks great on you!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> They are pricey, aren't they? Even the plain t-shirts are around $150 or so... I have some silk blouses and sweater that I love from MBMJ but I waited until they were 75% then take another 20% off at Macys...
> 
> And, *Elaine*- *is the bag in your avatar the Mini 54*? I've been searching for a  regular sized 54, and I can't find a single one anywhere, even eBay or  Bonanza. Just curious on the size. It looks great on you!



Good spotting, *iluv*... yes, it's the Mini 54 in Flame Red. I bought it last February from Nordstrom. It's the perfect size for me (I'm 5' tall exactly) and it functions just the way a great bag ought to. Now I'm wishing I owned one in black, too... and I'm finding myself in the same boat as you. I can't find one anywhere, and I wish I could!

I do need a black bag, though, and I see nothing in the new MJ line that excites me, so I'm (eek! heresy!!!) looking at Mulberry and Fendi.


----------



## ElainePG

I went a little (a *little*???) bit wild at the Nordstrom Triple-Points event last week, and tonight the nice UPS man brought a nice-sized box. 

Actually, considering how much money I spent, the box wasn't nearly large enough! But I spent my money on small things: mostly skin-care products (and I have a weakness for the Dior line, so you can imagine!). Also a (teeny) bottle of Hermès _Jour d'Hermès_ parfum; I already own the eau de parfum, so now I'll be able to layer. That little bottle had better last me a looooong time!

And a YSL lip stain (a stain, not a gloss)... I'm hoping it is as long-lasting as the Sephora reviews say it is. And a few other little things.

See what I mean? It adds up! But we're going to the San Francisco Nordstrom in November, and I wanted to earn one more Nordstrom Note before the trip. I've been collecting them since this past March, and DH says I can have all of mine, PLUS all of his, and put them towards a handbag. Isn't that nice of him?

Happy Rosh Hashanah to all those who celebrate. Blessings for a healthy and sweet year.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> I went a little (a *little*???) bit wild at the Nordstrom Triple-Points event last week, and tonight the nice UPS man brought a nice-sized box.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, considering how much money I spent, the box wasn't nearly large enough! But I spent my money on small things: mostly skin-care products (and I have a weakness for the Dior line, so you can imagine!). Also a (teeny) bottle of Hermès _Jour d'Hermès_ parfum; I already own the eau de parfum, so now I'll be able to layer. That little bottle had better last me a looooong time!
> 
> 
> 
> And a YSL lip stain (a stain, not a gloss)... I'm hoping it is as long-lasting as the Sephora reviews say it is. And a few other little things.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean? It adds up! But we're going to the San Francisco Nordstrom in November, and I wanted to earn one more Nordstrom Note before the trip. I've been collecting them since this past March, and DH says I can have all of mine, PLUS all of his, and put them towards a handbag. Isn't that nice of him?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Rosh Hashanah to all those who celebrate. Blessings for a healthy and sweet year.




Hehe.. I did the same but with my chanel skincare products. I wish my skin would not break out to the brands that would be more affordable but the notes add up this way! 

Happy new year! I broke my diet for some apples and honey! 

I have been a bit quiet on here but thesis writing has been much more involved than expected!


----------



## Eru

And yes!  Belated happy new years-- L'shanah tovah tikatevu v'tichatemu!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Hehe.. I did the same but with my chanel skincare products. I wish my skin would not break out to the brands that would be more affordable but the notes add up this way!
> 
> Happy new year! *I broke my diet for some apples and honey*!
> 
> I have been a bit quiet on here but thesis writing has been much more involved than expected!



We had apples & honey, too. And I lit candles. And even though I'm not allowed alcohol, I had a _sip_ of red wine, and The Hubster did the b'ruchah over it. A new year, a new start.

And best of luck with the thesis-writing!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> And yes!  Belated happy new years-- L'shanah tovah tikatevu v'tichatemu!



L'shanah tovah gam lach!


----------



## Eru

Elaine!  I promised you photos of my Megan Clark jewelry and totally forgot.  Here are some kind of crappy photos--the necklaces and earrings are so much prettier in real life.

Here are the two stingray necklaces (occasionally I'll wear them together, which is why they are on the same chain right now...which isn't the chain that came with either of them...not sure why I did that at the time):











The gold really pops in real life.

And the earrings (which also look much nicer in real life--again, the gold pops more--and dangle very nicely):





They have yellow sapphires on the top.  Here are two modeling photos,


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Elaine!  I promised you photos of my Megan Clark jewelry and totally forgot.  Here are some kind of crappy photos--the necklaces and earrings are so much prettier in real life.
> 
> Here are the two stingray necklaces (occasionally I'll wear them together, which is why they are on the same chain right now...which isn't the chain that came with either of them...not sure why I did that at the time):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gold really pops in real life.
> 
> And the earrings (which also look much nicer in real life--again, the gold pops more--and dangle very nicely):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have yellow sapphires on the top.  *Here are two modeling photos*,



Her jewelry is gorgeous beyond belief, *eru*. Thank you for the photos. I like your idea of putting the two stingray pendants on one chain... very interesting balance.

And your earring model is *bee-too-tee-ful*! Not everyone can pull off such dangly earrings...


----------



## ElainePG

I've been trying this new lip stain by YSL all weekend: _Yves Saint Laurent 'Rouge Pur Couture - Vernis a Levres' Glossy Stain_. It stays on really well, and it hasn't dried out my lips. The color I got (#10, *Rouge Filtre*) is sort of a berry red. It's definitely red, but not "Cruella" red, if that makes sense. It stayed on through my lunch: 1/2 a turkey sandwich and a glass of milk. And the stain didn't come off on the edge of my milk glass!

They call it "Glossy Stain" but I'd say it's neither glossy nor matte... it just looks like your own lips, only tinted.

I bought mine at Nordstrom, though I'm sure it's available elsewhere: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I've been trying this new lip stain by YSL all weekend: _Yves Saint Laurent 'Rouge Pur Couture - Vernis a Levres' Glossy Stain_. It stays on really well, and it hasn't dried out my lips. The color I got (#10, *Rouge Filtre*) is sort of a berry red. It's definitely red, but not "Cruella" red, if that makes sense. It stayed on through my lunch: 1/2 a turkey sandwich and a glass of milk. And the stain didn't come off on the edge of my milk glass!
> 
> They call it "Glossy Stain" but I'd say it's neither glossy nor matte... it just looks like your own lips, only tinted.
> 
> I bought mine at Nordstrom, though I'm sure it's available elsewhere: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_1_A


Ooooh, that sounds awesome.  Most of the stains/creams/balms/sticks/etc. I have that stay on well dry out my lips so badly.  I''ll have to look for this at Nordies!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Ooooh, that sounds awesome.  Most of the stains/creams/balms/sticks/etc. I have that stay on well dry out my lips so badly.  I''ll have to look for this at Nordies!


The best thing about buying it at Nordies is if it does dry out your lips, you can return it, no questions asked! 

Did I mention, we're getting a full-sized Sephora in our one & only mall? It will open Spring 2015. Soooo excited! But I'm sure that the makeup counters at our one & only department store (Macy's) will be hurting. And they're both in the same mall!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> The best thing about buying it at Nordies is if it does dry out your lips, you can return it, no questions asked!
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention, we're getting a full-sized Sephora in our one & only mall? It will open Spring 2015. Soooo excited! But I'm sure that the makeup counters at our one & only department store (Macy's) will be hurting. And they're both in the same mall!




Oh boy, I can't imagine the competition at my mall.. We have Nordstrom, saks, Dillards, sephora, ulta and then several independent stores like bare essentials, origins, etc.. We must have a big need for makeup in my area!


----------



## Eru

Haha, my local mall, Tysons Corner and Galleria, have two Macy's, a Saks, Neimans, Bloomingdale's, Lord & Taylor, and Nordstrom...and at least one sephora, bare minerals, etc. etc., haha.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh boy, I can't imagine the competition at my mall.. We have Nordstrom, saks, Dillards, sephora, ulta and then several independent stores like bare essentials, origins, etc.. We must have a big need for makeup in my area!





Eru said:


> Haha, my local mall, Tysons Corner and Galleria, have two Macy's, a Saks, Neimans, Bloomingdale's, Lord & Taylor, and Nordstrom...and at least one sephora, bare minerals, etc. etc., haha.



<whimper>


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I'm less than 5 minutes from the Mall of America- so many stores and yet so few good ones...

In other news, I can't believe I'm writing this, but I may have just purchased a Bal from the BBOS sale today... I know nothing about them but it was a great color, good size and a very low price


----------



## Eru

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I'm less than 5 minutes from the Mall of America- so many stores and yet so few good ones...
> 
> In other news, I can't believe I'm writing this, but I may have just purchased a Bal from the BBOS sale today... I know nothing about them but it was a great color, good size and a very low price



oh oh oh pictures??


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I'm less than 5 minutes from the Mall of America- so many stores and yet so few good ones...
> 
> In other news, I can't believe I'm writing this, but *I may have just purchased a Bal from the BBOS sale today*... I know nothing about them but it was a great color, good size and a very low price





Eru said:


> *oh oh oh pictures*??



+1 on the pictures!

And what's BBOS?????


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> +1 on the pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> And what's BBOS?????




BBOS= Bag Borrow or Steal. It's a website where you can either rent or purchase bags, like yoogis closet or fashionphile. They run these "30% off for 7 hours only" sales once or twice a month. I had this bag saved in my wish list and today it was marked down again and 30% off, so maybe about 70% off retail. I bought it today, and I think their headquarters are in Wisconsin so I should get it tomorrow. I will definitely post pics! I believe it's a '06
Emerald City.


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> BBOS= Bag Borrow or Steal. It's a website where you can either rent or purchase bags, like yoogis closet or fashionphile. They run these "30% off for 7 hours only" sales once or twice a month. I had this bag saved in my wish list and today it was marked down again and 30% off, so maybe about 70% off retail. I bought it today, and I think their headquarters are in Wisconsin so I should get it tomorrow. I will definitely post pics! I believe it's a '06
> Emerald City.


Wow... sounds fabulous! I've just bookmarked the site... though I'm on a ban until 2015.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

In the meantime, here's my new XL single from the Yoox sale. I seriously love this bag!


Looking very teacher-y today- which is probably okay since I'm teaching...


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> In the meantime, here's my new XL single from the Yoox sale. I seriously love this bag!
> View attachment 2765542
> 
> Looking very teacher-y today- which is probably okay since I'm teaching...


It's *gorgeous*! Is it black? I have one in Cognac.

You *do* look teacher-y! What do you teach?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> It's *gorgeous*! Is it black? I have one in Cognac.
> 
> You *do* look teacher-y! What do you teach?




Yes, black with silver hardware. I had the large and exchanged it for the XL which I like much better.

I'm a violinist and teach private and group lessons. It's hard to dress appropriately/professionally when I stand most of the time and then have to go down to my knees to adjust a student's hand position, etc. I wrecked the toes of some cute Jimmy Choo kitten heels when I knelt down without thinking... But I refuse to give up and wear frumpy clothes!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Yes, black with silver hardware. I had the large and exchanged it for the XL which I like much better.
> 
> I'm a violinist and teach private and group lessons. It's hard to dress appropriately/professionally when I stand most of the time and then have to go down to my knees to adjust a student's hand position, etc. I wrecked the toes of some cute Jimmy Choo kitten heels when I knelt down without thinking... *But I refuse to give up and wear frumpy clothes*!



Right on! (Though I've *never* thought of a violinist as being frumpy... that's a very classy instrument!) Your outfit looks quite elegant. What age are your students?

As I look at the photo more closely, I should have realized you were a music teacher... duh... there's a music stand in the background!

I love my XL! It's the perfect size bag for me. It fits just enough, and sort of forces me to "pare down" what I'm schlepping around. But everything I *really* need, I can fit in it. And I adore the way the strap converst from a shoulder strap to a crossbody. I found my Cognac one on Bonz last winter, after MJ (WHY???????) stopped making his quilted bags. If I could have found one in black, especially with silver hardware like yours, I would have snapped it up!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Elaine- I try to balance the sometimes elegant/glamorous life of a violinist with my teaching. Most of my students are between 5-10, with some teens and even some adult beginners!

And, here is the Bal I got the other day:


Not sure yet if I'll keep it...


----------



## Eru

I love the color of it, though!  I love colors that are also neutrals, 

And others observing Yom Kippur today (and last night), tzom kal and g'mar chatimah tovah!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Elaine- I try to balance *the sometimes elegant/glamorous life of a violinist* with my teaching. Most of my students are between 5-10, with some teens and even some adult beginners!
> 
> And, here is the Bal I got the other day:
> View attachment 2768911
> 
> Not sure yet if I'll keep it...



I take it that you perform... with a symphony orchestra, or are you a virtuoso? All the musicians I know also teach... even my flute teacher (this was when I was in high school, but I studied with Julius Baker, Principal Flutist of the NY Philharmonic at the time) took in students. He taught mostly Juilliard students & adults... I was kind of an exception. My plan had been to make a living as a performer, but life has a funny way of leading us down other roads.

*Totally* loving your Bal! It looks like an amazing olive green. Is that right, or does my monitor need adjusting? Which one is it? Town or City? Or neither one?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I love the color of it, though!  I love colors that are also neutrals,
> 
> And others observing Yom Kippur today (and last night), tzom kal and g'mar chatimah tovah!


Thank you, *eru*.


----------



## Eru

Like the good Jew that I am, I just broke my fast on SO MUCH Chinese food.  I have such a food baby right now.


----------



## ElainePG

eru said:


> like the good jew that i am, i just broke my fast on so much chinese food.  I have such a food baby right now.


lol


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Like the good Jew that I am, I just broke my fast on SO MUCH Chinese food.  I have such a food baby right now.




Hahaha! We broke the fast in a nice tradition feast of bagels and lox, white fish spread, etc. I def had a good baby!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Hahaha! We broke the fast in a nice tradition feast of bagels and lox, white fish spread, etc. I def had a good baby!


Ohhhhhh... now you're making me hungry for "Jewish soul food"! I haven't had a decent bagel since my best friend sent us a care package from Zabar's in NYC last December, for my birthday. No whitefish spread, though... I guess it wouldn't travel safely over 3,000 miles.:giggles:

There used to be a terrific deli in SanFran called Moishe's Pippic  but I just read that they closed. So we may not get a bagel fix this year on our trip. Sigh.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Ohhhhhh... now you're making me hungry for "Jewish soul food"! I haven't had a decent bagel since my best friend sent us a care package from Zabar's in NYC last December, for my birthday. No whitefish spread, though... I guess it wouldn't travel safely over 3,000 miles.:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> There used to be a terrific deli in SanFran called Moishe's Pippic  but I just read that they closed. So we may not get a bagel fix this year on our trip. Sigh.




No decent bagel?! That's like blasphemy! New York bagels really are the best but we have a pretty big jewish community in Cleveland, tons of delis and bakery's that specialize in the "jewish soul food"- I would be a sad girl without it!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> *No decent bagel?! That's like blasphemy!* New York bagels really are the best but we have a pretty big jewish community in Cleveland, tons of delis and bakery's that specialize in the "jewish soul food"- I would be a sad girl without it!


I know, right?

The only compensation is that I once looked up the number of calories in a bagel. Yikes!


----------



## Eru

Zabar's!  My love.  I go every time I'm in NYC.

And while I know / have looked up the calories in a bagel, I have also repressed that knowledge because they are too delicious.


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Zabar's!  My love.  I go every time I'm in NYC.
> 
> And while I know / have looked up the calories in a bagel, I have also repressed that knowledge because they are too delicious.




I too, have repressed that knowledge Haha!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> I take it that you perform... with a symphony orchestra, or are you a virtuoso? All the musicians I know also teach... even my flute teacher (this was when I was in high school, but I studied with Julius Baker, Principal Flutist of the NY Philharmonic at the time) took in students. He taught mostly Juilliard students & adults... I was kind of an exception. My plan had been to make a living as a performer, but life has a funny way of leading us down other roads.
> 
> *Totally* loving your Bal! It looks like an amazing olive green. Is that right, or does my monitor need adjusting? Which one is it? Town or City? Or neither one?



I try to do it all- teach, perform with orchestras and quartets, and sometimes as a soloist. I thought I wanted a full-time orchestra job for most of my life, but like you said, plans change. I got very involved in my teaching and in the psychology side of music. I got another degree in music psychology through a University in the UK (it's not offered anywhere here) and have been presenting my research at conferences this past year. I may write a book or develop a class on music performance anxiety in the future.

The Bal is a City, and is called "Emerald," so it's a rich green. I cut the tag, so it's mine now!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I try to do it all- teach, perform with orchestras and quartets, and sometimes as a soloist. I thought I wanted a full-time orchestra job for most of my life, but like you said, plans change. I got very involved in my teaching and in *the psychology side of music*. I got another degree in music psychology through a University in the UK (it's not offered anywhere here) and have been presenting my research at conferences this past year. *I may write a book or develop a class on music performance anxiety in the future.*
> 
> The Bal is a City, and is called "Emerald," so it's a rich green. I cut the tag, so it's mine now!



Sounds so fascinating! The Hubster & I had a friend in the Utah Symphony... a violinist... who was applying to medical school because she wanted to specialize in musician's physical injuries. Like the principal trumpet player in the Utah Symphony, who was benched for months because he developed terrible tendinitis in his elbow. I'm sure that violists have their own body parts that begin to hurt over time. For flutists, it's the neck.

I've heard of professional musicians developing performance anxiety... isn't that what happened to Barbra Streisand? And she didn't appear in public for many years? (My information might be wrong.) Is that the sort of thing you're talking about?


----------



## ElainePG

You know how we're always coming up with cute flats? Here's what I'd buy, if I had a spare $600 just lying around, not doing anything, and not already pre-committed to a handbag. As if! But I do think they're awfully cute. 

I just realised: they could chase my MbMJ mouse flats around my closet!


----------



## Eru

Haha those shoes are adorable.  Maybe they will go on sale?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Haha those shoes are adorable.  Maybe they will go on sale?


Of *course* they will! All the way down to $500!


----------



## jun3machina

hello ladies...not even sure if i know any of the new posters...just dropping in to say hello. i wish someone would buy me that sid!


----------



## pookybear

jun3machina said:


> hello ladies...not even sure if i know any of the new posters...just dropping in to say hello. i wish someone would buy me that sid!




Ahhh jun!!! Saw your post on the thread preview from my app and had to drop in to say hi! I've been floating around the Celine, Chanel, and longchamp boards these days heh *sweatdrop*

How you're doing well, and seriously I've been itching to buy that sid... Although a Debbie in that color would be even better haha, Sid is quite heavy at 3+ lbs


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> hello ladies...not even sure if i know any of the new posters...just dropping in to say hello. i wish someone would buy me that sid!







pookybear said:


> Ahhh jun!!! Saw your post on the thread preview from my app and had to drop in to say hi! I've been floating around the Celine, Chanel, and longchamp boards these days heh *sweatdrop*
> 
> How you're doing well, and seriously I've been itching to buy that sid... Although a Debbie in that color would be even better haha, Sid is quite heavy at 3+ lbs




I did the same thing as pooky

Hope you're both doing well! How is the little one, jun?


----------



## jun3machina

I'm good! My Lil babe is gonna be 2...I can't believe it. I've been doing good. Seriously itching for a new bag though...oooh longchamp...Celine! Yum!


----------



## pookybear

jun3machina said:


> I'm good! My Lil babe is gonna be 2...I can't believe it. I've been doing good. Seriously itching for a new bag though...oooh longchamp...Celine! Yum!




Oh wow, time flies... I feel old now! Any interesting bag purchases lately?




faith_ann said:


> I did the same thing as pooky
> 
> Hope you're both doing well! How is the little one, jun?




And hi faith! What have you been up to? Where are you now? And how are the puppies... Wait, doggies... They're not puppies anymore, goodness.


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> And hi faith! What have you been up to? Where are you now? And how are the puppies... Wait, doggies... They're not puppies anymore, goodness.




I'm out of SD at the end of this month! Storing everything and then looking for a place out of SoCal. Bit of a backwards way of doing it but I honestly just can't take it here anymore. Who needs a plan? 

Poodles are still the best thing to ever come from a Marshall's parking lot. Mop lives up to his nickname by generally looking like a mess (dirty paws and wet face on the once clean chair...sigh)


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> I'm out of SD at the end of this month! Storing everything and then looking for a place out of SoCal. Bit of a backwards way of doing it but I honestly just can't take it here anymore. Who needs a plan?
> 
> Poodles are still the best thing to ever come from a Marshall's parking lot. Mop lives up to his nickname by generally looking like a mess (dirty paws and wet face on the once clean chair...sigh)
> View attachment 2774763




Omgness just as adorable as I remembered!

Ohhh where are you moving to? NorCal to join Nikki perhaps? Lemme know if you need anything or want to catch up, I think you have my email


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I'm good! My Lil babe is gonna be 2...I can't believe it. I've been doing good. Seriously itching for a new bag though...oooh longchamp...Celine! Yum!


already two, wow!



pookybear said:


> Omgness just as adorable as I remembered!
> 
> Ohhh where are you moving to? NorCal to join Nikki perhaps? Lemme know if you need anything or want to catch up, I think you have my email


that photo came out a lot bigger than i intended it to...

i will, thanks! i wish i could find a place around where you live but finding a single family rental with 3 dogs and a yard is near impossible. i'm hoping to find something more permanent than that would be, anyway

i have no particular area in mind, really, but i'm leaning toward out of CA entirely. i don't think you get much for your money as far as real estate goes here


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> that photo came out a lot bigger than i intended it to...
> 
> i will, thanks! i wish i could find a place around where you live but finding a single family rental with 3 dogs and a yard is near impossible. i'm hoping to find something more permanent than that would be, anyway
> 
> i have no particular area in mind, really, but i'm leaning toward out of CA entirely. i don't think you get much for your money as far as real estate goes here




Yeah seriously, places are so expensive here... You don't get much for your $$ in terms of real estate. But ahhh out of CA? That's quite a move, I wish I was gutsy like that haha


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Yeah seriously, places are so expensive here... You don't get much for your $$ in terms of real estate. But ahhh out of CA? That's quite a move, I wish I was gutsy like that haha




We'll see if I can do it. If I did, it would most likely be across the country (I'm curious about Oregon, though) and since it'd be my fourth out of state, I want to be 100% sure I like the place. I'm being a good girl and getting rid of a ton of stuff, so at least I won't have a lot to drag with me, either way. Should really sell some bags, too...meh


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> We'll see if I can do it. If I did, it would most likely be across the country (I'm curious about Oregon, though) and since it'd be my fourth out of state, I want to be 100% sure I like the place. I'm being a good girl and getting rid of a ton of stuff, so at least I won't have a lot to drag with me, either way. Should really sell some bags, too...meh




Yikes, I can just imagine... I've thankfully (or maybe unfortunately) never had to move that far before? Haha you're always saying you should really sell some bags  still got that Debbie? I've kind of given up my hunt for one lol


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Yikes, I can just imagine... I've thankfully (or maybe unfortunately) never had to move that far before? Haha you're always saying you should really sell some bags  still got that Debbie? I've kind of given up my hunt for one lol




It's not fun! Well, maybe it would have been fun if any of the moves had been successful for me lol 

It's always true!  I'm almost constantly editing but I'm so indecisive.

Aw, you'll find one eventually! Ya, I still have the black Debbie and recently added a bisque Debbie. I swore I wouldn't own a bisque again after nearly destroying the poor Sid (have a black Sid now, finally) but it was nearly new and $50 something total. Figured I couldn't go wrong with that.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> It's not fun! Well, maybe it would have been fun if any of the moves had been successful for me lol
> 
> It's always true!  I'm almost constantly editing but I'm so indecisive.
> 
> Aw, you'll find one eventually! Ya, I still have the black Debbie and recently added a bisque Debbie. I swore I wouldn't own a bisque again after nearly destroying the poor Sid (have a black Sid now, finally) but it was nearly new and $50 something total. Figured I couldn't go wrong with that.




Whatt $50 how are you finding these ridiculous deals??? Teach me your ways!! Yeah, I think I owned a bisque Debbie x2... And all of the others at least once. They were just not... 100% love haha so they had to go


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Whatt $50 how are you finding these ridiculous deals??? Teach me your ways!! Yeah, I think I owned a bisque Debbie x2... And all of the others at least once. They were just not... 100% love haha so they had to go




It was poorly listed and pure luck. It was supposed to arrive minus the front plate, but it was actually in the pocket and just had to be popped back in. 

I want a siouxsie and something orange and then I'll be happy with my SP collection.


----------



## jun3machina

SOo jealous of your sid faith! Oregon seems like a rad place to live...I always wanted to go there.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> SOo jealous of your sid faith! Oregon seems like a rad place to live...I always wanted to go there.




You used to have a Sid, didn't you? 

It does seem nice there. There are some cheap winter cabin rentals that hold some appeal for me; I could use a few months of not being around a ton of people.

Just got this in the mail. Love! I have it in red, too, but black will get more use


----------



## jun3machina

Nice! I saw that one...I used to have the red, loved the design, hated the way it functioned...yes, I had a bisque sid but always wanted black. I'm too paranoid to enjoy a light colored bag


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Nice! I saw that one...I used to have the red, loved the design, hated the way it functioned...yes, I had a bisque sid but always wanted black. I'm too paranoid to enjoy a light colored bag




It isn't a super functional design but it looks pretty on the shelf  I probably have too many bags that are essentially just display pieces.

Likewise, unless it's super cheap. I keep meaning to list my clay sd Cecilia for the same reason, i don't want to totally ruin it.


----------



## jun3machina

Clay actually is a very functional color...I loved the Cecilia I had...probably why I owned it multiple times


----------



## jun3machina

Totally agree about that mixed chain bag. Total wall hanger. The chain textured and the leather are freaking amazing, it photographs amazing.... Great for special occasions


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Clay actually is a very functional color...I loved the Cecilia I had...probably why I owned it multiple times




It is, which is why I'm reluctant to part with it. I probably won't. 

Maybe.

I'm bad at making decisions sometimes lol


----------



## nascar fan

hi, ladies!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Totally agree about that mixed chain bag. Total wall hanger. The chain textured and the leather are freaking amazing, it photographs amazing.... Great for special occasions




Kangaroo leather saddens me a bit to think about, but it is super soft and gorgeous


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> hi, ladies!




Hi nas! How have you been?

I thought about you when I saw a snakeskin 1984 recently, but it was the small one and think I would need a large. Still have yours?


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Hi nas! How have you been?
> 
> I thought about you when I saw a snakeskin 1984 recently, but it was the small one and think I would never a large. Still have yours?


All is well!  
I still have mine.  I've carried it a whopping 2 times.  It makes my clothes pill.    The back should have been a smooth leather.  Oh well.  It's still special.  

Are you doing ok?


----------



## jun3machina

Bummer about the snakeskin nas...I always wanted a python Chloe Silverado but that always made me hesitate. I have a python bag I made, its very fragile though... I never wear it


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> All is well!
> I still have mine.  I've carried it a whopping 2 times.  It makes my clothes pill.    The back should have been a smooth leather.  Oh well.  It's still special.
> 
> Are you doing ok?



I'm getting there 

It is a special bag. I regret not getting the small one, especially considering it was NWT and only $200, but realistically, not the right size.


----------



## kateincali

i know i've always been alone in my love for this line, but i just think they're adorable. i have the large version with the lighter sequins already but this is really cute


----------



## nascar fan

jun3machina said:


> Bummer about the snakeskin nas...I always wanted a python Chloe Silverado but that always made me hesitate. I have a python bag I made, its very fragile though... I never wear it



You made it???????  How cool is that!!!!!
How is ... is it Mila?  Sorry if that is not right.  It's been a long time.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> i know i've always been alone in my love for this line, but i just think they're adorable. i have the large version with the lighter sequins already but this is really cute


You are not alone.  I think those are the most fabulous bags ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I love the bigger one!!!!!!


----------



## jun3machina

Mayla...  you're close. She's wonderful!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> You are not alone.  I think those are the most fabulous bags ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I love the bigger one!!!!!!



it's one of my favourite bags. not exactly practical, but gorgeous (and leather lined!)


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> it's one of my favourite bags. not exactly practical, but gorgeous (and leather lined!)


beyond gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> hi, ladies!


Hi, nascar! I've been carrying my MJ Bluette Single all week... a nice pop of color against all my boring black. 

*And* a great match to this Hermès scarf I was lucky enough to find at my local consignment shop. There's a lady in the area who must have a *huge* collection of Hermès scarves... she's bringing them to the consignment shop, 2 at a time. I snagged one back in July, then she brought in two more some time in August, but I missed them. But now the shop knows to call me when they're going out on the floor, so I was there when the doors opened and got this!


----------



## jun3machina

sh*t nas...that is a spectacular hermes....beautiful! im half native...didn't know they did native imprint ones. WOWOWOW!

faith~ when the f*ck did you get a camile?!?! also on my bag wishlist to own before i die...can i borrow it??


----------



## kateincali

cool scarf, elaine!



jun3machina said:


> faith~ when the f*ck did you get a camile?!?! also on my bag wishlist to own before i die...can i borrow it??


ha...for a small fee 

i bought it this spring, i think


----------



## jun3machina

How much?


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> sh*t nas...that is a spectacular hermes....beautiful! *im half native...didn't know they did native imprint ones*. WOWOWOW!
> 
> faith~ when the f*ck did you get a camile?!?! also on my bag wishlist to own before i die...can i borrow it??


Not nascar's scarf... it's mine!  

They have a few native ones, all done by one designer. His name is Kermit Oliver, and he's not (as far as I know) native; he's employed as a postal worker in Texas. All his scarves for Hermès are American (often Western) themes, and some are native. He did one called _Kachinas_ that is *amazing*... here's a link to one on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Hermes-Paris-KACHINAS-Silk-Scarf-Carre-KERMIT-OLIVER-90cm-/231354298205 . Another one called _Cheyennes_, and a few others that I forget.


----------



## jun3machina

Oh dang...sorry! I was quickly replying as I had to chase after my hubby and baby...lol


----------



## jun3machina

That's neat info. I'm an artist as well...I'll have to look into his work when I get home...I love the kachina ones....was it super pricey??


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> That's neat info. I'm an artist as well...I'll have to look into his work when I get home...I love the kachina ones....*was it super pricey*??



The _Kachina_ one is on eBay for $425, which is actually not a bad price for his scarves. The seller is reputable... I've bought from them, and their prices are not over-the-top. I've seen it for sale for a lot more.

My _Pani La Shar Pawnee_ was the deal of a lifetime, because I got it at a consignment shop. So I paid $175. But on line, through the resellers, it's easily $500 and up. Plus, it's very difficult to find; people tend to keep their K.O. scarves.

Also, there are a lot of fakes out there (though I don't know how often K.O. scarves are faked.) But you have to be careful. Just like with bags. There's an Hermès authentication thread; I always use it if I'm considering a purchase from a reseller.

As an artist, you'll definitely appreciate all of Kermit Oliver's scarves. Here's a link to the Hermes Scarf Database; I've set the link to go directly to his scarves: http://piwigo.hermesscarf.com/index?/category/72-kermit_oliver


----------



## jun3machina

Thanks for the info!! What a score!!


----------



## Ljlj

Hello ladies!

Wow jun, your baby is almost 2? How time flies.

I hope everyone's doing well.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> How much?


a bottle of baileys a day sounds fair to me



Ljlj said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Wow jun, your baby is almost 2? How time flies.
> 
> I hope everyone's doing well.


hey LJ!


----------



## pookybear

Ljlj said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow jun, your baby is almost 2? How time flies.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone's doing well.




Lj!! Wow, what a reunion on MJ chat! I hope you're well, I think I spotted you a few times on other designer threads haha. I still go to Disneyland a lot, haven't run into you yet though.. Haven't been carrying mj there though heh, so probably harder to spot now


----------



## Ljlj

faith, you're moving to Oregon? Yay to no sales tax  

hi pooky! We were at Disneyland about 3 weeks ago for DD's bday. I know right? We haven't run into each other yet. I'm always wearing my MBMJ Turnlock Natasha (?). That's my theme park bag. 

Believe it or not, I haven't bought a bag in a year!  Shoes and clothes are another story though, lol


----------



## pookybear

Ljlj said:


> faith, you're moving to Oregon? Yay to no sales tax
> 
> hi pooky! We were at Disneyland about 3 weeks ago for DD's bday. I know right? We haven't run into each other yet. I'm always wearing my MBMJ Turnlock Natasha (?). That's my theme park bag.
> 
> Believe it or not, I haven't bought a bag in a year!  Shoes and clothes are another story though, lol




Dang, that's some willpower!!

Haha I think I was there 3 weeks ago, been going quite a bit lately.. Really like halloweentime  and yes, I'll be on a lookout for a turnlock Natasha.. I've been wearing my woc there lately or my Mbmj karlie


----------



## kateincali

LJ, Oregon is just a place I'm considering. Nothing's decided yet. 

A year without a new bag?! That's impressive.


----------



## Esquared72

Hi, y'all. 

Wanted to share my find with those I know would appreciate this. Found it at Nordstrom Rack today - poor thing was wadded up in the corner of the clearance shelves. Marked down to $25, I had to bring her home, if only for nostalgia's sake.  She wasn't marked as a refurb and appears to have never been used. Not sure where she's been hiding all this time!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hi, y'all.
> 
> Wanted to share my find with those I know would appreciate this. Found it at Nordstrom Rack today - poor thing was wadded up in the corner of the clearance shelves. Marked down to $25, I had to bring her home, if only for nostalgia's sake.  She wasn't marked as a refurb and appears to have never been used. Not sure where she's been hiding all this time!




Can't go wrong for the price!


----------



## Ljlj

pookybear said:


> Dang, that's some willpower!!
> 
> Haha I think I was there 3 weeks ago, been going quite a bit lately.. Really like halloweentime  and yes, I'll be on a lookout for a turnlock Natasha.. I've been wearing my woc there lately or my Mbmj karlie



Halloween time is fun but man, it's too crowded. What woc did you get? 



faith_ann said:


> LJ, Oregon is just a place I'm considering. Nothing's decided yet.
> 
> A year without a new bag?! That's impressive.



I haven't been to Oregon but from what I heard, it is a good place to consider.

Technically, my last purchase was a woc a year ago and that's a wallet.  My last bag purchase was in December 2012. Eek! Almost 2 years ago. 

Mop looks so adorable. How's Gus and his brother? Forgot the name sorry.



eehlers said:


> Hi, y'all.
> 
> Wanted to share my find with those I know would appreciate this. Found it at Nordstrom Rack today - poor thing was wadded up in the corner of the clearance shelves. Marked down to $25, I had to bring her home, if only for nostalgia's sake.  She wasn't marked as a refurb and appears to have never been used. Not sure where she's been hiding all this time!



Hi eehlers.  That's cute.


----------



## kateincali

Ljlj said:


> I haven't been to Oregon but from what I heard, it is a good place to consider.


neither have i. what i need is a month to do some travelling



> Technically, my last purchase was a woc a year ago and that's a wallet.  My last bag purchase was in December 2012. Eek! *Almost 2 years ago. *


mine was almost two weeks ago. close? 



> Mop looks so adorable. How's Gus and his brother? Forgot the name sorry.


they have about ten names between them, but you got it right, there's only mop and gus. they're both grew up to be good lil dogs

i stumbled upon a few vintage hermes scarves and need to be told not to buy them. elaine, this is your fault


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> neither have i. what i need is a month to do some travelling
> 
> 
> mine was almost two weeks ago. close?
> 
> 
> they have about ten names between them, but you got it right, there's only mop and gus. they're both grew up to be good lil dogs
> 
> *i stumbled upon a few vintage hermes scarves and need to be told not to buy them. elaine, this is your fault*



I accept full responsibility. 

Don't buy them. There are a lot of fakes out there. Or PM the links to me, and I'll give you my honest opinion. (I'm not buying at the moment... I'm getting such great deals at my local consignment shop that I'm staying away from eBay for a while.)

(Really.)

ETA: Unless it's jacquard. Then I might consider one. But probably not. Maybe.


----------



## pookybear

Ljlj said:


> Halloween time is fun but man, it's too crowded. What woc did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been to Oregon but from what I heard, it is a good place to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, my last purchase was a woc a year ago and that's a wallet.  My last bag purchase was in December 2012. Eek! Almost 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Mop looks so adorable. How's Gus and his brother? Forgot the name sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi eehlers.  That's cute.




Haha yes, it's quite crowded.. Too many people have annual passes these days. I really like admiring the directions though

I have the black on black boy woc and black caviar with gold hw regular woc... They're quite useful "bags," I use them as wallets inside my purse on normal days


----------



## Ljlj

faith_ann said:


> neither have i. what i need is a month to do some travelling
> 
> 
> mine was *almost two weeks ago*. close?
> 
> 
> they have about ten names between them, but you got it right, there's only mop and gus. they're both grew up to be good lil dogs
> 
> i stumbled upon a few vintage hermes scarves and need to be told not to buy them. elaine, this is your fault



Hahaha. What did you get? I remember the good old days when almost everyday, someone from this thread was buying something. Now, chat is so quiet.



pookybear said:


> Haha yes, it's quite crowded.. Too many people have annual passes these days. I really like admiring the directions though
> 
> I have the *black on black boy woc and black caviar with gold hw regular woc...* They're quite useful "bags," I use them as wallets inside my purse on normal days



One is edgy and one is classic. Good choices pooky! 

Hi Elaine!

Good morning everyone.


----------



## kateincali

morning!



ElainePG said:


> I accept full responsibility.
> 
> Don't buy them. There are a lot of fakes out there. Or PM the links to me, and I'll give you my honest opinion. (I'm not buying at the moment... I'm getting such great deals at my local consignment shop that I'm staying away from eBay for a while.)
> 
> (Really.)
> 
> ETA: Unless it's jacquard. Then I might consider one. But probably not. Maybe.


heh, no, nothing jacquard.

they've already been authenticated, but thank you  they aren't listed anywhere or i'd link to them. i wish she would sell them individually, though - she wants to sell as a lot and i only like half of them



Ljlj said:


> Hahaha. What did you get? I remember the good old days when almost everyday, someone from this thread was buying something. Now, chat is so quiet.


it was the black mixed chain viv i posted a few pages back

i also purchased a gunmetal small cecilia with gold hardware, but it hasn't arrived yet. i already have a gunmetal paradise rio with gold hardware so i'll have to decide between them - i like the combo but don't need two of the same


----------



## ElainePG

Ljlj said:


> Hahaha. What did you get? I remember the good old days when almost everyday, someone from this thread was buying something. Now, chat is so quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> One is edgy and one is classic. Good choices pooky!
> 
> *Hi Elaine!*
> 
> Good morning everyone.



Hi *Ljlj*!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> morning!
> 
> 
> heh, no, nothing jacquard.
> 
> *they've already been authenticated, but thank you  they aren't listed anywhere or i'd link to them*. i wish she would sell them individually, though - she wants to sell as a lot and i only like half of them
> 
> 
> it was the black mixed chain viv i posted a few pages back
> 
> i also purchased a gunmetal small cecilia with gold hardware, but it hasn't arrived yet. i already have a gunmetal paradise rio with gold hardware so i'll have to decide between them - i like the combo but don't need two of the same



You might be able to make a good profit if you kept the ones you liked and sold the rest...

But is she asking a ton of $$$ for them?

And am I enabling you?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You might be able to make a good profit if you kept the ones you liked and sold the rest...
> 
> But is she asking a ton of $$$ for them?
> 
> And am I enabling you?


I was considering that and if I had a little more time on my hands right now, I probably wouldn't be as hesitant, but after ebay/paypal fees and taxes, I'm not sure I have the patience to resell for what would only probably be a couple hundred.

It's 8 for $250. 5 are pocket squares, 3 are scarves. 

Since I just found the two styles I liked most on ebay and in colorways I prefer, this probably doesn't matter now lol


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I was considering that and if I had a little more time on my hands right now, I probably wouldn't be as hesitant, but after ebay/paypal fees and taxes, I'm not sure I have the patience to resell for what would only probably be a couple hundred.
> 
> It's 8 for $250. 5 are pocket squares, 3 are scarves.
> 
> Since I just found the two styles I liked most on ebay and in colorways I prefer, this probably doesn't matter now lol



That's a good price, but you're right, if you've already found ones you like better, nevermind! Are you bidding, or is it a BIN? Or (even better), an OBO?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That's a good price, but you're right, if you've already found ones you like better, nevermind! Are you bidding, or is it a BIN? Or (even better), an OBO?



i just PM'd you to pick your much more knowledgeable brain. hope you don't mind


----------



## NikkNak728

Hi everyone! Chat is back and hopping, i had to scroll back a few pages to keep up! 

Faith, Oregon?! I think you should move back east, but I'm biased. 

I've been trying to stay away so I don't go back crazy but I've still been fall clothing crazy!


----------



## kateincali

i haven't ruled out the NC coast, but any further up east is way too cold for me. i do miss fall clothes! coats are my next obsession, after bags, and none of mine have been used since moving to CA. boo.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hi, y'all.
> 
> Wanted to share my find with those I know would appreciate this. Found it at Nordstrom Rack today - poor thing was wadded up in the corner of the clearance shelves. Marked down to $25, I had to bring her home, if only for nostalgia's sake.  She wasn't marked as a refurb and appears to have never been used. Not sure where she's been hiding all this time!


Cute bag, *eehlers*! Does it have a name? It looks cloth... is it?


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> i haven't ruled out the NC coast, but any further up east is way too cold for me. i do miss fall clothes! coats are my next obsession, after bags, and none of mine have been used since moving to CA. boo.




I have family that lives on the beach in NC, def something to consider. There's a huge boom of software and computer work there so at least there's lots of men? 

I do love my coats and boots &#128522;&#128522; I've been getting a ton of use out of my two rag and bone booties the last couple of weeks!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I have family that lives on the beach in NC, def something to consider. There's a huge boom of software and computer work there so at least there's lots of men?
> 
> I do love my coats and boots &#128522;&#128522; I've been getting a ton of use out of my two rag and bone booties the last couple of weeks!


i'm falling a little in love with a house in corolla. it's close to the beach and has wild horses - and best of all, there are no neighbours who will force me to listen to their trashy music for four hours (so far) straight, like i am today

to be honest, a guy is the very last thing my life needs right now lol i just want to by myyyseeeelfffff

i have boot envy. it's october and 85 degrees here - it's so wrong!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> i'm falling a little in love with a house in corolla. it's close to the beach and has wild horses - and best of all, there are no neighbours who will force me to listen to their trashy music for four hours (so far) straight, like i am today
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest, a guy is the very last thing my life needs right now lol i just want to by myyyseeeelfffff
> 
> 
> 
> i have boot envy. it's october and 85 degrees here - it's so wrong!




Omg, wild horses?? I'm coming to visit! Haha yes boys are quite the distraction, but they are fun to look at! 

It has been in the 50s all last week but today was actually 65, no boots today and it's suppose to be 75 tomorrow! I want my crisp fall back!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I have family that lives on the beach in NC, def something to consider. *There's a huge boom of software and computer work there so at least there's lots of men?*
> 
> I do love my coats and boots &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842; I've been getting a ton of use out of my two rag and bone booties the last couple of weeks!





faith_ann said:


> i'm falling a little in love with a house in corolla. it's close to the beach and has wild horses - and best of all, there are no neighbours who will force me to listen to their trashy music for four hours (so far) straight, like i am today
> 
> *to be honest, a guy is the very last thing my life needs right now lol* i just want to by myyyseeeelfffff
> 
> i have boot envy. it's october and 85 degrees here - it's so wrong!





NikkNak728 said:


> Omg, wild horses?? I'm coming to visit! Haha *yes boys are quite the distraction, but they are fun to look at! *
> 
> It has been in the 50s all last week but today was actually 65, no boots today and it's suppose to be 75 tomorrow! I want my crisp fall back!



So I guess neither of you will be buying this RM pouch?

TYTT I was *very* tempted by it... but the only accent The Hubster has is a _very_ faint leftover Boston one, so I didn't think 
he'd be thrilled if it was in my handbag!


----------



## ElainePG

For any Sephora VIB Rouge members, the 100-point gifts are terrific at the moment! Mascara, mascara, and more mascara! (Come to think of it, they might not just be for VIB Rouge... it might just take points.)

Mini-sizes of lots of different brands. A great way to try out new ones! 

And, best of all, the mini-size of *MJ O!Mega Lash Volumizing Mascara*. Which *eehlers* recommended a while ago, I therefore bought, and it is now my favorite "go to" mascara, unless I need to be wearing a waterproof one. It really does add a *ton* of volume, and it doesn't take forever to get it off at night.


----------



## ElainePG

Did anyone read the Purse Blog "Want It Wednesday" article today? It was all about makeup, and they featured a Marc Jacobs "special" on Sephora. (Honestly, I think Sephora should give me a commission!)

It's a set of his gel eyeliners, in miniature, in an adorable case. It's silly. And it's too expensive. But it's SO darned cute...:giggles:


----------



## Eru

Oh, those are so cute!  I don't even remotely need them, but I kind of want them.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Oh, those are so cute!  I don't even remotely need them, but I kind of want them.


I know, right? I have a lot of his gel eyeliners in the full size (though not most of those colors) but... you know...


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Did anyone read the Purse Blog "Want It Wednesday" article today? It was all about makeup, and they featured a Marc Jacobs "special" on Sephora. (Honestly, I think Sephora should give me a commission!)
> 
> 
> 
> It's a set of his gel eyeliners, in miniature, in an adorable case. It's silly. And it's too expensive. But it's SO darned cute...:giggles:




I just want this to want it but I seriously don't even really know how to do eyeliner. You would by now I would have it down.. I need lessons!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I just want this to want it but I seriously don't even really know how to do eyeliner. You would by now I would have it down.. I need lessons!


You really don't? I thought when you got dressed up you did a smoky eye?!?

This eyeliner doesn't have a pointy tip... it gives a thicker line than some. But it goes on very smoothly, because it's a gel, and it doesn't pull at your eyelid. And it smudges a little when you put shadow on top, which is a nice effect. 

In your "spare time" (joke) you could have them show you at Sephora. You have one near you, right?


----------



## Eru

I am going to a small craft show tomorrow where Megan Clark (that jewelry maker whose work I adore!) will be.  My wallet is already quivering in fear.  Also, it knows I've been eyeing camera lenses (the one I want costs a mere $2,700...).


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I am going to a small craft show tomorrow where Megan Clark (that jewelry maker whose work I adore!) will be.  My wallet is already quivering in fear.  Also, it knows I've been eyeing camera lenses (the one I want costs a mere $2,700...).


Isn't Meghan the jeweler whose web site you sent me to? She specially-made some earrings for you, and she occasionally uses leftover scraps of stingray? Have fun! I suppose you could tape your wallet shut... but what fun would that be?:giggles:

Yup, camera lenses are *expensive*! What camera do you have? Mine is a Nikon D7000, aka "The Boat Anchor"


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> You really don't? I thought when you got dressed up you did a smoky eye?!?
> 
> This eyeliner doesn't have a pointy tip... it gives a thicker line than some. But it goes on very smoothly, because it's a gel, and it doesn't pull at your eyelid. And it smudges a little when you put shadow on top, which is a nice effect.
> 
> In your "spare time" (joke) you could have them show you at Sephora. You have one near you, right?




I can sometimes hit it correctly and have a good eye but generally, I can only do the bottom lid not the top. I'm terrible at eyes!

I have actually gone to sephora for w tutorial but the girl kinda wasn't very good. I'll have to try again!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Isn't Meghan the jeweler whose web site you sent me to? She specially-made some earrings for you, and she occasionally uses leftover scraps of stingray? Have fun! I suppose you could tape your wallet shut... but what fun would that be?:giggles:
> 
> Yup, camera lenses are *expensive*! What camera do you have? Mine is a Nikon D7000, aka "The Boat Anchor"



She is!  And I spent a small fortune today!  But the stuff was so beautiful.  I spent about $1,000 shy of a small chanel flap but I really wanted it all?  And I have a problem?  And someone should've stopped me?  Gulp.

I got these two necklaces (again, scraps of sting ray):






^the gold on this one pops way more in real life.







The second one has a white sapphire in it--it's actually very, very faintly blue.

A pair of earrings:






These earrings are about 1000x prettier in real life, since the different pieces move independently.  The stones are ethically sourced, beautiful diamonds.  Pricey but sooo beautiful.

Megan also had these earrings, made out of gold. rough diamond, and meteorite (!!):





I liked them a lot (oh boy were they expensive) but I thought I'd like them better as a single one, made a little larger, sans diamond, as a necklace.  So Megan is making me one.

I was very, very bad.

Mine is a Nikon D5100--so the cheaper version of yours!  I oogled the 7000 though, but ultimately talked myself out of it.  At some point, when I haven't just spent a small fortune on jewelry, I'm going to upgrade to the D7100, I think.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> She is!  And I spent a small fortune today!  But the stuff was so beautiful.  I spent about $1,000 shy of a small chanel flap but I really wanted it all?  And I have a problem?  And someone should've stopped me?  Gulp.
> 
> I got these two necklaces (again, scraps of sting ray):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^the gold on this one pops way more in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one has a white sapphire in it--it's actually very, very faintly blue.
> 
> A pair of earrings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These earrings are about 1000x prettier in real life, since the different pieces move independently.  The stones are ethically sourced, beautiful diamonds.  Pricey but sooo beautiful.
> 
> Megan also had these earrings, made out of gold. rough diamond, and meteorite (!!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked them a lot (oh boy were they expensive) but I thought I'd like them better as a single one, made a little larger, sans diamond, as a necklace.  So Megan is making me one.
> 
> *I was very, very bad.*
> 
> Mine is a Nikon D5100--so the cheaper version of yours!  I oogled the 7000 though, but ultimately talked myself out of it.  At some point, when I haven't just spent a small fortune on jewelry, I'm going to upgrade to the D7100, I think.



Or very, very good... depending on how you look at it. The fact is, she is an amazing jeweler, and you have exquisite taste. (And no, I'm *not* enabling you... you've already spent the money!) 

My favorite is the dreamcatcher necklace. It's incredible... unlike any piece of jewelry I've ever seen. Do you already have outfits planned for it? How do you envision yourself wearing it? Just on top of a very plain sweater? And then would you wear a pair of her earrings that day, too? Or would that be too match-matchy? (You can tell, can't you, that I'm starting to think about getting one of her pieces:giggles

Back to cameras, I've had mine for a few years, and I definitely made the right choice. It was my first high-end DSLR (though back in the day I had owned a very good SLR) and I did a lot of research. Fortunately, we still had a decent camera store on the Peninsula at the time, so I was able to "heft" it; that shop has since closed, sadly. I hadn't thought I'd end up with a Nikon, since my hands are small... I thought I'd get a n Olympus (which is what I had in an SLR. But I wasn't impressed by their DSLRs, and the D7000 was surprisingly easy to hold steady. I hardly ever use a tripod.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Or very, very good... depending on how you look at it. The fact is, she is an amazing jeweler, and you have exquisite taste. (And no, I'm *not* enabling you... you've already spent the money!)
> 
> My favorite is the dreamcatcher necklace. It's incredible... unlike any piece of jewelry I've ever seen. Do you already have outfits planned for it? How do you envision yourself wearing it? Just on top of a very plain sweater? And then would you wear a pair of her earrings that day, too? Or would that be too match-matchy? (You can tell, can't you, that I'm starting to think about getting one of her pieces:giggles
> 
> Back to cameras, I've had mine for a few years, and I definitely made the right choice. It was my first high-end DSLR (though back in the day I had owned a very good SLR) and I did a lot of research. Fortunately, we still had a decent camera store on the Peninsula at the time, so I was able to "heft" it; that shop has since closed, sadly. I hadn't thought I'd end up with a Nikon, since my hands are small... I thought I'd get a n Olympus (which is what I had in an SLR. But I wasn't impressed by their DSLRs, and the D7000 was surprisingly easy to hold steady. I hardly ever use a tripod.



I'm thinking it either needs to be worn with a plain, high neck sweater or a low v-neck or sweetheart neckline...or both!    And I'll have to try it on with both sets of earrings I have by her to see which ones it goes best with (earrings are another thing which I have too many of in life, but no regretsies).  I really can't recommend her work enough, it is so, so stunning!  And she is so nice and willing to make changes or remake pieces.  I didn't mean to start collecting her work, but it's sort of happened because every time I see her stuff, I find something new that I must, must have!  If you get something, you should tell her the Feinbergs sent you--I think she'll get a kick out of it (we don't get any discount or anything, I just think she'll think it's funny because I go to her booths at craftshows--and so do my parents--and we oogle and compliment her profusely...in a non-creepy way).

Nice!  I have heard only amazing things about the D7000 (my friend who has one loves it!), but at the time, I listened to people who were already incredulous about the amount of money I was planning on spending on a camera, so I wimped out.  In a few years (or earlier if I'm ever feeling especially rich, haha), I will upgrade to the 7000 series,   And I wasn't sure, originally, between Canon and Nikon...I'm not really sure why I randomly went with Nikon.  That said, my old point and shoot was a Nikon, so it made switching over super easy.


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru- those are beautiful!!!! I need her website ... I may need to be bad and buy something!


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> Eru- those are beautiful!!!! I need her website ... I may need to be bad and buy something!



http://www.meganclarkjewelry.com/ *enable enable*

And if you see something you like that's not for sale in her store, you should e-mail her and I'm sure she'd be willing to make you something very similar.  I know I sound like a broken record, but her stuff is SO beautiful, I get compliments all the time.  (again--if you do see something you like, you should tell her the Feinbergs sent you, because I think she'll be amused.)


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> http://www.meganclarkjewelry.com/ *enable enable*
> 
> 
> 
> And if you see something you like that's not for sale in her store, you should e-mail her and I'm sure she'd be willing to make you something very similar.  I know I sound like a broken record, but her stuff is SO beautiful, I get compliments all the time.  (again--if you do see something you like, you should tell her the Feinbergs sent you, because I think she'll be amused.)




Thank you so so much!


----------



## Eru

Ugh, looking for jobs and it sucks.  So few exciting positions for people with MS's in environmental science.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Ugh, looking for jobs and it sucks.  So few exciting positions for people with MS's in environmental science.


Wait... *WHAT*??? What happened to your job? Last I heard, you were traveling all over the world, carrying a Longchamp bag.

I'm so sorry to hear about this. Have you been pounding the pavement for long?


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Wait... *WHAT*??? What happened to your job? Last I heard, you were traveling all over the world, carrying a Longchamp bag.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about this. Have you been pounding the pavement for long?



I still have my job, but I absolutely hate it!  Getting to go to Indonesia was phenomenal (...I only got to go because no one else on my team wanted to...who are these people who would not take a free trip to Indonesia???  Most of them don't have kids or any responsibilities that would give a valid excuse), but that's really the only good part of the past year and a bit.  My co-workers are all kind of unlikable and mostly I just google facts for people (if people remember I exist), which is not what I went to grad school for. *grump*


----------



## ElainePG

Gilt is have a sale on all sorts of MbMJ stuff. I just bought these shoes at almost 50% off... actually, it was *exactly* 50% off, because I had enough points that I was able to redeem a bit of a credit!

I've got an inflamed nerve on the top of my foot, which will eventually get better, but my podiatrist told me to stick to ballet flats & similar styles. As a result, I only have *two pairs* of black shoes that I can wear... and one pair is very dressy. So I really needed these.

No, really.

I did.:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Eru- those are beautiful!!!! I need her website ... I may need to be bad and buy something!


Her stuff is amazing. I've been emailing her, and she is super nice to work with.

*enable*


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Gilt is have a sale on all sorts of MbMJ stuff. I just bought these shoes at almost 50% off... actually, it was *exactly* 50% off, because I had enough points that I was able to redeem a bit of a credit!
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an inflamed nerve on the top of my foot, which will eventually get better, but my podiatrist told me to stick to ballet flats & similar styles. As a result, I only have *two pairs* of black shoes that I can wear... and one pair is very dressy. So I really needed these.
> 
> 
> 
> No, really.
> 
> 
> 
> I did.:giggles:




Cute!! I saw the sale, I had the willpower to resist but then went shopping and bought new wedge booties. I swear I'm up to 11 pairs of boots now!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Cute!! I saw the sale, I had the willpower to resist but then went shopping and bought new wedge booties. I swear I'm up to 11 pairs of boots now!


Yeah, but you have cold, snowy winters where you live. So if you think about it, boots make sense.

Right?

Right!

Can we see a picture of your new wedge booties?

BTW, Sunday is "bag change" day, and I'm switching into my MJ Bordeaux Little Stam Crossbody that I bought from a really nice PFer last fall.  
I realized it's been languishing in my closet, and I thought I'd give it a little fresh air!


----------



## jun3machina

does anyone know how deeply discounted the bordeaux venetia or polly went? im sooo out o the loop...


----------



## NikkNak728

Absolutely Elaine! 

I took pictures of my newest pairs (four)! The wedge booties are vince camuto and actually incredibly comfortable. The navy are rag and bone and the tan are rag and bone.. Then I went for a pair of warm winter uggs that are a mixture of leather, rubber and suede. 

The wedges look perfect with my smoke Proenza and the navy rag and bone look perfect with my navy mulberry alexa! The sable rag and bone Newburys are a perfect match to my mulberry Lily. The uggs.. Well they are for snow, who cares what they match! I have tons of other boots but these are the newest additions!


----------



## NikkNak728

Oh Elaine, bag change day is smart! I need to decide what to change to next! I have been in the navy mulberry with the navy rag and bones quite a bit lately. Maybe it's time to break out the purple proenza!

Love that little Stam &#128521;


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

jun3machina said:


> does anyone know how deeply discounted the bordeaux venetia or polly went? im sooo out o the loop...



I've seen them at Nordstrom Rack and TJ Maxx lately around 50% off. Hautelook just had an MJ Collection sale and now they're on NR website:
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...obs-venetia-leather-handbag?color=BLACK+BRASS


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Absolutely Elaine!
> 
> I took pictures of my newest pairs (four)! The wedge booties are vince camuto and actually incredibly comfortable. The navy are rag and bone and the tan are rag and bone.. Then I went for a pair of warm winter uggs that are a mixture of leather, rubber and suede.
> 
> The wedges look perfect with my smoke Proenza and the navy rag and bone look perfect with my navy mulberry alexa! The sable rag and bone Newburys are a perfect match to my mulberry Lily. The uggs.. Well they are for snow, who cares what they match! I have tons of other boots but these are the newest additions!
> View attachment 2791391
> View attachment 2791392
> View attachment 2791393
> View attachment 2791394


They're all terrific, but I'm madly in love with the navy ones, in particular. I have a navy metallic MJ Large Single that they would go great with... but I can definitely see them with an Alexa. I had forgotten that you had a Lexie in navy. When did you get it?

And, you know, the Uggs are super cute! They send the message "It's yucky and dreary out, but I can still look stylish." And they will for sure keep you warm!


----------



## heartcore91

Hello everyone! This is my first post here, just need to share this with someone who could understand my excitement. Just bought my first MJ mini stam (my first really expensive bag ever i might add) and a MJ wallet from YOOX. I've wanted this bag for about eight years now and finally it's going to be mine  Have read alot about YOOX at this forum (both good and bad) so now I just have to wait, hope and see if the bag stand up to my expectations! 

Have anyone of you bought a bag from YOOX and if so, how was it?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

jun3machina said:


> does anyone know how deeply discounted the bordeaux venetia or polly went? im sooo out o the loop...



Here's the bordeaux on Yoox- extra 15% off with "yooxremix"

http://www.yoox.com/us/45240137UB/i...s=sr_bagsaccwomen80&cod10=45240137UB&sizeId=1


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

heartcore91 said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here, just need to share this with someone who could understand my excitement. Just bought my first MJ mini stam (my first really expensive bag ever i might add) and a MJ wallet from YOOX. I've wanted this bag for about eight years now and finally it's going to be mine  Have read alot about YOOX at this forum (both good and bad) so now I just have to wait, hope and see if the bag stand up to my expectations!
> 
> Have anyone of you bought a bag from YOOX and if so, how was it?



Welcome! 
I have ordered 2 MJ bags from Yoox (large single and an XL single) and both times I had a great experience. The shipping was quick, considering the bags came from Italy, and they came in the box and wrapped nicely. I have also returned items to them and it's an easy process. I highly recommend Yoox and thecorner.com, a sister site.
Congrats on your purchase! We love pictures around here, so feel free to post one when your stam comes!


----------



## jun3machina

Thanks hon!! More than I can spend...I want a Bordeaux bag!!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Thanks hon!! More than I can spend...I want a Bordeaux bag!!




This has been listed a few times, maybe the seller would go lower?
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181566408549


----------



## jun3machina

I've had that one on my watch list for over a week. Thanks faith!!


----------



## ElainePG

heartcore91 said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post here, just need to share this with someone who could understand my excitement. Just bought my first MJ mini stam (my first really expensive bag ever i might add) and a MJ wallet from YOOX. I've wanted this bag for about eight years now and finally it's going to be mine  Have read alot about YOOX at this forum (both good and bad) so now I just have to wait, hope and see if the bag stand up to my expectations!
> 
> Have anyone of you bought a bag from YOOX and if so, how was it?


I haven't bought a bag from Yoox, but I've bought high-end silk scarves from them at terrific discount prices, and I've always been very satisfied with their prices and the quality of the items I received.

I've never had to return anything, so I can't speak to that end of their business.

The one complaint (and it's not really a complaint, just an annoyance) its that it seems to take *forever* for the package to get from overseas to me, here in California! And sometimes the package gets stuck in Customs for a few days. But that's just me, wanting instant gratification, LOL!


----------



## heartcore91

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Welcome!
> I have ordered 2 MJ bags from Yoox (large single and an XL single) and both times I had a great experience. The shipping was quick, considering the bags came from Italy, and they came in the box and wrapped nicely. I have also returned items to them and it's an easy process. I highly recommend Yoox and thecorner.com, a sister site.
> Congrats on your purchase! We love pictures around here, so feel free to post one when your stam comes!



Thanks! The package arrived today and I really love both the bag and the wallet  Just looking at them makes me smile! 

Now I just need to get over my fear of ruin them and start to use them. I've read all the threads I can find on how to protect the leather and I must admit that I'm a little bit confused. Some people said it's best to do nothing at all when it's a new bag and others use alot of different sprays and other stuff. I've bought Collonil nano tech spray but I haven't used it yet. I live in Sweden and we get a lot of rain and snow over here so I really want to prepere the bag for that kind of weather in the best way. So, what do you guys think I should do? I've also read that new bags already is prepped with some kind of protection but I don't know if that's true. 

Sure thing, I'll try to upload some pics during the weekend


----------



## heartcore91

ElainePG said:


> I haven't bought a bag from Yoox, but I've bought high-end silk scarves from them at terrific discount prices, and I've always been very satisfied with their prices and the quality of the items I received.
> 
> I've never had to return anything, so I can't speak to that end of their business.
> 
> The one complaint (and it's not really a complaint, just an annoyance) its that it seems to take *forever* for the package to get from overseas to me, here in California! And sometimes the package gets stuck in Customs for a few days. But that's just me, wanting instant gratification, LOL!



Got the bag today and I absolutely love it!  And the wallet was fantastic too  I live in Sweden and I ordered it last Thursday, they shipped it on Monday and I got it today. I'm very pleased with the deliverytime, thought it would take longer! 

Before I bought the bag I read the intire stam lovers thread (you've written some posts there, right?) but when I tried to post something it said the thread were too old


----------



## ElainePG

heartcore91 said:


> Thanks! The package arrived today and I really love both the bag and the wallet  Just looking at them makes me smile!
> 
> Now I just need to get over my fear of ruin them and start to use them. I've read all the threads I can find on how to protect the leather and I must admit that I'm a little bit confused. *Some people said it's best to do nothing at all when it's a new bag and others use alot of different sprays and other stuff*. I've bought Collonil nano tech spray but I haven't used it yet. I live in Sweden and we get a lot of rain and snow over here so I really want to prepere the bag for that kind of weather in the best way. So, what do you guys think I should do? I've also read that new bags already is prepped with some kind of protection but I don't know if that's true.
> 
> Sure thing, I'll try to upload some pics during the weekend



I *always* use some sort of weatherproof spray or cream on *all* my leather bags, except for my one Bottega Veneta bag, where the company specifically says not to. If you use a product on your bag (especially where you have so much snow and rain!) then you will not be afraid to carry it. It would be such a pity to own a beautiful bag, and then not carry it!

Collonil makes a nice spray... I have used it on some of my bags. I think it would be fine to use on your new one... just follow the directions. When I use a spray (rather than a cream) I always make sure to spray OUTSIDE, so I do not inhale the fumes. Then I let the bag dry outdoors for perhaps an hour before bringing it into the house. Also, when you spray, you should NOT make the leather "dripping wet"! Hold the can about 8 inches or more away from the bag, and spray gently, sweeping the can back and forth over the bag, making sure that you do the front, back, sides, and also the bottom!

Collonil also makes a nice gel. I own it, but I have not needed to use it yet. It is good for when you have had your bag for a while, and you notice the leather looking a little dry. It is like face cream for your bag! Just take a tiny little bit and rub it into the dry spots, let it sit for a while, and then buff the leather. Again, you don't have to use a lot! And you don't have to use it all over the bag.. just where it looks dry. Usually this is in the corners, but it might also be on the handle.

Good luck, and enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Tuuli35

If I remember correctly then nascarfan mentioned that she uses Michael Kors rain protection in her Stams. I have used the same on my bags and it seems to make a difference.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Ladies,
I haven't yet shared my most recent MJ purchases, but here they are!

1984 Satchel in Blue:


I got it "refurbished" from Nordstrom Rack but really it's new, dust bag and all for $260+tax!

54 Satchel in black:


I love the details, like this snap for the zipper track:


Can't wait to carry it!


----------



## ElainePG

Tuuli35 said:


> If I remember correctly then nascarfan mentioned that she uses Michael Kors rain protection in her Stams. I have used the same on my bags and it seems to make a difference.


I've used Michael Kors on some of my bags... shoes, too. I used it on my black MJ Peggy Wellington, with good results.


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Ladies,
> I haven't yet shared my most recent MJ purchases, but here they are!
> 
> 1984 Satchel in Blue:
> View attachment 2794237
> 
> I got it "refurbished" from Nordstrom Rack but really it's new, dust bag and all for $260+tax!
> 
> 54 Satchel in black:
> View attachment 2794241
> 
> I love the details, like this snap for the zipper track:
> View attachment 2794242
> 
> Can't wait to carry it!


Gorgeous, *iluv*! The 54 in black is the exact bag I want, only I want the mini. The mini has the zipper snap too, just like yours. I love that feature... gives it such a "finished" look!


----------



## ElainePG

Do I need this MbMJ yellow clutch? It's $159 on Gilt, down from $248, so the price is reasonable, if the leather is good. 

But would it be the proverbial "pop of color," or would it look as though I was carrying around a banana?


----------



## Eru

I always think clutches are the perfect pieces to go a little crazy and different with, so I think yellow could work well!  And it would pop against so many colors (since you probably don't wear yellow outfits that often).


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I always think clutches are the perfect pieces to go a little crazy and different with, so I think yellow could work well!  And it would pop against so many colors (*since you probably don't wear yellow outfits that often*).



Ya think???


----------



## heartcore91

Tuuli35 said:


> If I remember correctly then nascarfan mentioned that she uses Michael Kors rain protection in her Stams. I have used the same on my bags and it seems to make a difference.



Yes, that was my first choice but the people at the Michael Kors store here in Stockholm haven't even heard of it


----------



## heartcore91

Here's my beauties! Just sprayed them today so now I can't wait to take them out  Unfortunately I can't figure out how to rotate the pictures, just upload them at all took me some time 

Can't make up my mind about if I should wear it as a every-day-bag or if I just should use it on special occasions. What do you guys think? Since it was an expensive bag I don't want to ruin it but on the other hand it wouldn't be worth the money if I just going to hide it in my closet


----------



## Tuuli35

Very pretty set!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

heartcore91 said:


> Here's my beauties! Just sprayed them today so now I can't wait to take them out  Unfortunately I can't figure out how to rotate the pictures, just upload them at all took me some time
> 
> 
> 
> Can't make up my mind about if I should wear it as a every-day-bag or if I just should use it on special occasions. What do you guys think? Since it was an expensive bag I don't want to ruin it but on the other hand it wouldn't be worth the money if I just going to hide it in my closet




Lovely!
I say go for it. You've waited so long. Maybe try it out somewhere "safe" on a good weather day, and see how you like it. You may not want to put it back! Did you have a good experience with yoox?


----------



## ElainePG

heartcore91 said:


> Here's my beauties! Just sprayed them today so now I can't wait to take them out  Unfortunately I can't figure out how to rotate the pictures, just upload them at all took me some time
> 
> *Can't make up my mind about if I should wear it as a every-day-bag or if I just should use it on special occasions*. What do you guys think? Since it was an expensive bag I don't want to ruin it but on the other hand it wouldn't be worth the money if I just going to hide it in my closet



Wear it! Wear it! Wear it! Unless the snow is up to your eyebrows, or it is pouring down buckets. I mean, let's be sensible!

I own some very nice bags, including some Marc Jacobs. When I began buying designer bags, I promised myself that if I was going to spend the money, it made no sense to hide them in the closet! Then it would be *wasting* money!

As long as you are treating your bag sensibly, like protecting it from the wet weather with something like Colonil spray (or any other good product), and wiping it down when you come in the house if it does get wet, and using a leather conditioner like Colonil Gel in the places where the leather gets dry once in a while, there is no reason why the bag will not last you for many years.

Have fun with your new Stam!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Update:
I returned the 1984 Satchel. The front closure is so fussy to close. I really need an easy in/easy out kind of bag I think. Plus is was so cheap ($264ish plus tax) that it was really just an impulse buy. I am reeeeally trying not to do that. 
I also sold 6 (yes 6) bags to a consignment store today and sent another in for a quote from Fashionphile. There's a bag on their site that I want but I will only buy it if they give me a good quote for this one...
That means 1 bag returned, 6 sold and another on the way to being sold. It almost makes up for the FERRAGAMO SOFIA that I ordered! Yay for Bloomingdales sale!!


----------



## jun3machina

dang! where'd u get the 1984?? I gonna have to check out my NR tomorrow...i keep looking at the 1984 and the mate bags...havnt seen that blue before though...pretty!


----------



## jun3machina

id use it an an every day bag. if there's any MJ bag built to withstand that much use and still look amazing, it's the stam. i carried mine for years and still looked amazing when i finally parted with it. it's still one of my fav bags for ease of use, chicness for going easily from day to night, and comfy!

congrats! black is classic!



heartcore91 said:


> Here's my beauties! Just sprayed them today so now I can't wait to take them out  Unfortunately I can't figure out how to rotate the pictures, just upload them at all took me some time
> 
> Can't make up my mind about if I should wear it as a every-day-bag or if I just should use it on special occasions. What do you guys think? Since it was an expensive bag I don't want to ruin it but on the other hand it wouldn't be worth the money if I just going to hide it in my closet


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

jun3machina said:


> dang! where'd u get the 1984?? I gonna have to check out my NR tomorrow...i keep looking at the 1984 and the mate bags...havnt seen that blue before though...pretty!




I returned it to the Mall of America Nordstrom Rack this morning. It could very well still be there. If you call they could send it to you!

I have the Lad's mate (wore it today actually) and I still love it


----------



## jun3machina

Ooh thanks! There's another one, like the lads mate without the side gussets, just flat.. Have you seen that one?? Did you post mod pics of yours? I haven't been around as much as I used to..


----------



## ElainePG

Ooh... so quiet on this thread! What's everyone been up to? Any big plans for Thanksgiving? Anyone venturing to the malls on Black Friday?

I have a question, and it's actually MJ-related! Has anyone used his concealer? Here's the link on Sephora:

http://www.sephora.com/remarcable-f...lfRmrMDo-eLOkpGItxah5RvvNK78fAQ&skuId=1552603

The article on "The Zoe Report" says this: "Best for covering larger patches of redness or hiding dark circles, this cream concealer can be applied and blended with a brush or your finger."

I have some redness on my cheeks, due to my RA meds, and my foundation doesn't totally do the job. I wondered if I should pop for this; the price isn't totally over the top (though the pot looks itty-bitty!).


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

It has been quiet! And then tpf was down all weekend 
Elaine- I haven't tried any MJ make-up, but the best concealer I've found is from Make Up Forever. I have a keloid surgical scar on my chest and I sometimes cover it up with concealer, and that brand worked the best. It was suggested by a Sephora SA.
Not to spendy, either.

I've been carrying my new 54 satchel most of the weekend and it's lovely!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> It has been quiet! And then tpf was down all weekend
> Elaine- I haven't tried any MJ make-up, but the best concealer I've found is from Make Up Forever. I have a keloid surgical scar on my chest and I sometimes cover it up with concealer, and that brand worked the best. It was suggested by a Sephora SA.
> Not to spendy, either.
> 
> I've been carrying my new 54 satchel most of the weekend and it's lovely!
> View attachment 2813803


Thanks for the info, *iluv*!

Meanwhile, I *love* your bag. It's the Big Sister to my Mini54, which I bought in Flame Red (and am kicking myself that I didn't also buy one in black while I was at it!) and I adore mine. 

One hint: If you find the front flap difficult to snap shut, put something hard inside that flap, like your iPad. Then it will work like a charm! (I learned that trick from *nascar*, and she was absolutely right.)


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the info, *iluv*!
> 
> Meanwhile, I *love* your bag. It's the Big Sister to my Mini54, which I bought in Flame Red (and am kicking myself that I didn't also buy one in black while I was at it!) and I adore mine.
> 
> One hint: If you find the front flap difficult to snap shut, put something hard inside that flap, like your iPad. Then it will work like a charm! (I learned that trick from *nascar*, and she was absolutely right.)



Yours looks beautiful! If I could have gotten the red and green I would have. Maybe if one pops up on the bay for a low price...

Also, I just realized my autocorrect error above- not TOO spendy I meant


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Yours looks beautiful! If I could have gotten the red and green I would have. *Maybe if one pops up on the bay for a low price...*
> 
> Also, I just realized my autocorrect error above- not TOO spendy I meant



I was trolling evil bay for months... no luck. But I finally found a great black bag, perfect size & perfect weight, and (shhhhh!) it's not Marc Jacobs!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> I was trolling evil bay for months... no luck. But I finally found a great black bag, perfect size & perfect weight, and (shhhhh!) it's not Marc Jacobs!




No judgement here! I have bought two Ferragamo bags recently and am eyeing a Mulberry...

And it's so strange that there aren't ANY 54 satchels for sale anywhere! There are lots of 1984 bags, but no 54s! I got mine at the Hautelook sale for 50% off. Not the best deal, but not too bad. I think it's a classic.


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> No judgement here! I have bought two Ferragamo bags recently and am eyeing a Mulberry...
> 
> And it's so strange that there aren't ANY 54 satchels for sale anywhere! There are lots of 1984 bags, but no 54s! I got mine at the Hautelook sale for 50% off. Not the best deal, but not too bad. I think it's a classic.


Wow! You did great at 50% off! I think the 54s & Mini54s got snapped up fast... they're a great design. One of his best (not counting the quilted line, which I miss sooooo much!). 

I checked out his "Trouble" bag when I was at Nordstrom last week. Pleasant enough, in a fairly ordinary sort of way, but $2,500? For a plain black leather bag? I don't *think* so!


----------



## krissa

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> It has been quiet! And then tpf was down all weekend
> Elaine- I haven't tried any MJ make-up, but the best concealer I've found is from Make Up Forever. I have a keloid surgical scar on my chest and I sometimes cover it up with concealer, and that brand worked the best. It was suggested by a Sephora SA.
> Not to spendy, either.
> 
> I've been carrying my new 54 satchel most of the weekend and it's lovely!
> View attachment 2813803



Beautiful!


----------



## krissa

I snagged this petal to the metal Percy at the rack yesterday for $49! I believe it's new too since there were no worn or refinished tags on it. I love it!


----------



## ElainePG

krissa said:


> I snagged this petal to the metal Percy at the rack yesterday for $49! I believe it's new too since there were no worn or refinished tags on it. I love it!


Gorgeous! Is that "beaten" metal on the bird? I've never seen one like that before. It's stunning!


----------



## krissa

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous! Is that "beaten" metal on the bird? I've never seen one like that before. It's stunning!



Thx. I have no idea.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous! Is that "beaten" metal on the bird? I've never seen one like that before. It's stunning!







krissa said:


> Thx. I have no idea.




It's hammered hardware that was introduced a few seasons ago


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's *hammered hardware* that was introduced a few seasons ago



Hello, faith_ann! Welcome back to tPF! It's good to see you... Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Hello, faith_ann! Welcome back to tPF! It's good to see you... Happy Thanksgiving!



that scarf is festive! happy thanksgiving to you as well.


----------



## ElainePG

Gilt has a TON of 54 and Mini 54 satchels on deeeeep discounts!!! I just bought a Mini54 in Emerald... yum!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Gilt has a TON of 54 and Mini 54 satchels on deeeeep discounts!!! I just bought a Mini54 in Emerald... yum!




That's a pretty color, congrats


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> That's a pretty color, congrats


Thank you! It may be the only color left that I don't own! (Other than hot pink, which I plan to buy next spring.)


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> Gilt has a TON of 54 and Mini 54 satchels on deeeeep discounts!!! I just bought a Mini54 in Emerald... yum!




I LOVE this color! I want it so much but I just ordered another bag and really shouldn't. Congrats and I'd love to see a mod pic when it arrives!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I LOVE this color! I want it so much but *I just ordered another bag and really shouldn't*. Congrats and I'd love to see a mod pic when it arrives!



I know... I said that to myself, too. I had to go out yesterday morning, so I left my computer open to that page and left the house for about 90 minutes. I told myself "If they still have it in stock when I get back, it's a sign that I'm meant to have the bag."

What can I say? They still them in stock!

BTW: A friend was telling me that the strap is removable... that the round rings open up. I just took out my Flame Red Mini54, and to my eye, the rings don't look as though they *could* open... though they do have something that looks kind of like a hinge on them. But when I tug at it, nothing happens. Are you able to remove the strap on yours?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> I know... I said that to myself, too. I had to go out yesterday morning, so I left my computer open to that page and left the house for about 90 minutes. I told myself "If they still have it in stock when I get back, it's a sign that I'm meant to have the bag."
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say? They still them in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW: A friend was telling me that the strap is removable... that the round rings open up. I just took out my Flame Red Mini54, and to my eye, the rings don't look as though they *could* open... though they do have something that looks kind of like a hinge on them. But when I tug at it, nothing happens. Are you able to remove the strap on yours?




The rings don't open, but the strap itself (the part that is doubled back) can come unhooked:


Mine gets heavy on my arm so I use the shoulder strap often.


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The rings don't open, but the strap itself (the part that is doubled back) can come unhooked:
> View attachment 2821971
> 
> Mine gets heavy on my arm so I use the shoulder strap often.


Yes, I see. Thank you.

I don't have any reason to discard the strap... I like to carry my bags cross-body, and only use the handles if I'm carrying the bag for a very short time. But when she said the rings opened, it confused me.


----------



## krissa

ElainePG said:


> Gilt has a TON of 54 and Mini 54 satchels on deeeeep discounts!!! I just bought a Mini54 in Emerald... yum!



this color is gorgeous!!


----------



## ElainePG

krissa said:


> this color is gorgeous!!


Thanks, *krissa*! It's actually an even more "emerald" emerald IRL. It almost looks blue-green in the Gilt photo. I'll post a model pic when it arrives. I have the perfect Hermes scarf to match it!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *krissa*! It's actually an even more "emerald" emerald IRL. It almost looks blue-green in the Gilt photo. I'll post a model pic when it arrives. I have the perfect Hermes scarf to match it!


This is beautiful Elaine! Mod pics would be nice.


----------



## Smurfette123

Hi!question.  So I ordered the Natasha in cylinder grey and I was curious if the hardware is rubber or coated metal.  It is back ordered until Christmas since i found it on sale online.  TIA!


----------



## ElainePG

My incredible bargain from Gilt arrived last night: a Marc Jacobs Mini 54 in Emerald. I already owned one in Red Flame (it's the one in my avatar) so I knew I loved the bag.

My heart was in my throat when I opened the box... sometimes Gilt gets orders wrong, or the items aren't in the best shape. But this one even had its MJ dust bag, and the only fault I could find was that the cross-body strap had been put on incorrectly (below the satchel handles, rather than above them, so that if you carried it cross-body the handles would pull up). But fortunately that was a fairly easy fix... the cross-body strap unfastens. Once I fixed it, the bag was perfect.

At any rate, here it is... a perfect match to my new Hermes _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf. And than a picture of the "twins." It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas! :santawave:


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> My incredible bargain from Gilt arrived last night: a Marc Jacobs Mini 54 in Emerald. I already owned one in Red Flame (it's the one in my avatar) so I knew I loved the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> My heart was in my throat when I opened the box... sometimes Gilt gets orders wrong, or the items aren't in the best shape. But this one even had its MJ dust bag, and the only fault I could find was that the cross-body strap had been put on incorrectly (below the satchel handles, rather than above them, so that if you carried it cross-body the handles would pull up). But fortunately that was a fairly easy fix... the cross-body strap unfastens. Once I fixed it, the bag was perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> At any rate, here it is... a perfect match to my new Hermes _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf. And than a picture of the "twins." It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas! :santawave:




Woooooowwwwww!
It is beautiful, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Woooooowwwwww!
> It is beautiful, Elaine!


Thanks, *iluv*! Did you end up being sucked into the sale, LOL?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *iluv*! Did you end up being sucked into the sale, LOL?




No, I haven't yet... I may regret it later but I've bought too many bags lately, and I need to slow down. 
That emerald, though... I remember seeing it at Nordstrom before my store stopped carrying MJ it took all of my will power to walk away. For my DBF, it only took one look at the price tag


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> My incredible bargain from Gilt arrived last night: a Marc Jacobs Mini 54 in Emerald. I already owned one in Red Flame (it's the one in my avatar) so I knew I loved the bag.
> 
> My heart was in my throat when I opened the box... sometimes Gilt gets orders wrong, or the items aren't in the best shape. But this one even had its MJ dust bag, and the only fault I could find was that the cross-body strap had been put on incorrectly (below the satchel handles, rather than above them, so that if you carried it cross-body the handles would pull up). But fortunately that was a fairly easy fix... the cross-body strap unfastens. Once I fixed it, the bag was perfect.
> 
> At any rate, here it is... a perfect match to my new Hermes _Mythes et Metamorphoses_ scarf. And than a picture of the "twins." It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas! :santawave:



it's gorgeous, congrats


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> No, I haven't yet... I may regret it later but I've bought too many bags lately, and I need to slow down.
> That emerald, though... I remember seeing it at Nordstrom before my store stopped carrying MJ it took all of my will power to walk away. *For my DBF, it only took one look at the price tag*



Not only that, but MJ *raised* the price by $150 since I bought it last February! I paid $1245 for it, but the list price on the tag inside the bag (which, interestingly, was from Nordstrom, so now we know Gilt's source!) showed $1395. That's why I jumped at $845... I don't have anything close to that color in my collection, and I just couldn't walk away.

Now I'm on a self-imposed ban for life, I guess... or at least until Spring 2015.:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it's gorgeous, congrats


Thank you, *Faith*! I'm so underwhelmed by the current MJ styles, I have to buy "vintage."

Have you found any leather treasures lately?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *Faith*! I'm so underwhelmed by the current MJ styles, I have to buy "vintage."
> 
> Have you found any leather treasures lately?



my last buy was a pink wrath (darker shade of pink IRL) a couple months back, and that'll probably be my last bag for the foreseeable future

there's something listed right now that's killing me not to buy...oh well


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> my last buy was a pink wrath (darker shade of pink IRL) a couple months back, and that'll probably be my last bag for the foreseeable future
> 
> there's something listed right now that's killing me not to buy...oh well


OMG... that Pink Wrath is stunning! I actually caught myself trying to justify it to myself! And then, fortunately, I saw the little "sold out" notice.

Whew!

You made a really great buy. I had never heard of that bag! When was it made?


----------



## ElainePG

These December sales are bankrupting me! I've had my eye on this MJ Forest Print scarf for 2 months, but I was not *about* to pay full price for it. Now Saks and Neiman's have it discounted ($400 down to $276), so I pulled the trigger.

Last year that's how I got the Squiggle and the Jaguar (Panther?) scarves... waited patiently for the December sales, then pounced.  I really like these... they're a wool & silk blend, and they're very lightweight but warm. They drape beautifully, and they don't take up much room in a drawer.

Here's the Neiman's link, if anyone is interested. Saks has it for 50 cents more. Both have free shipping, but at NM if you enter the code NMRUSH at checkout, you'll still get free shipping, but they say you'll get it super quickly.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Marc-Jacobs-Forest-Printed-Scarf-Lilac-Multi/prod170730078/p.prod


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> OMG... that Pink Wrath is stunning! I actually caught myself trying to justify it to myself! And then, fortunately, I saw the little "sold out" notice.
> 
> Whew!
> 
> You made a really great buy. I had never heard of that bag! When was it made?




I can't remember. 2009, maybe

I didn't get it off gilt, I found it on a UK site for much less. It's cute but I do wish it was more structured or at least not made with lambskin.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I can't remember. 2009, maybe
> 
> I didn't get it off gilt, I found it on a UK site for much less. It's cute but I do wish it was more structured *or at least not made with lambskin*.



Oh? (Elaine raises an eyebrow.) What's the problem with lambskin? I believe a few of my quilted MJ bags are lambskin, aren't they? (Large Single, Baroque Single XL, Little Stam Crossbody).

Should I be worried? I've used LMB leather protector on them, and I keep them in dust bags, but is there something else I should be doing? Like putting them in glass museum cases?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh? (Elaine raises an eyebrow.) What's the problem with lambskin? I believe a few of my quilted MJ bags are lambskin, aren't they? (Large Single, Baroque Single XL, Little Stam Crossbody).
> 
> Should I be worried? I've used LMB leather protector on them, and I keep them in dust bags, but is there something else I should be doing? Like putting them in glass museum cases?


most of mine are, too, but sometimes i find it too delicate. the wrath is laser cut and the leather kind of bends for a wavy effect. if the leather was tougher i think the individual pieces would have looked like a natural part of the style rather than, "pardon, is your bag falling apart?"


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> most of mine are, too, but sometimes i find it too delicate. the wrath is laser cut and the leather kind of bends for a wavy effect. if the leather was tougher i think the individual pieces would have looked like a natural part of the style rather than,*"pardon, is your bag falling apart?"*



:giggles:


----------



## NikkNak728

Elaine! I love the new mini, that emerald is to die for! I have had that emerald givenchy listed because I just never had the opportunity to wear it but now I'm starting to think its a good thing it's not selling. 

I also love the scarf! 

I have been so good by staying off of TPF and therefore, the sales.. Phew.


----------



## Eru

Gosh, it's been maybe a month since I've bought a new purse, haha.  But I have been spending my money like crazy, just on other things.  Mostly plants, although that expense was dwarfed by a fancy new camera lens that I took to South Africa.  A friend, who also buys purses (chanel is her fave), was trying to get me to fess up about how much the lens cost, and all I would say was more than her WOC, less than her jumbo flap. :X

Elaine, I adore that emerald color!


----------



## Tinkles

Hi everyone! 
Sorry if I'm going about this the wrong way - my first time posting anything, don't know if this is the right place! 
I just bought a MBMJ Classic Lil Ukita on Amazon..... a bit worried now about its "realness". 

Last minute nerves! Do you think Amazon is ok to have bought from? 

Thanks x


----------



## NikkNak728

Tinkles said:


> Hi everyone!
> Sorry if I'm going about this the wrong way - my first time posting anything, don't know if this is the right place!
> I just bought a MBMJ Classic Lil Ukita on Amazon..... a bit worried now about its "realness".
> 
> Last minute nerves! Do you think Amazon is ok to have bought from?
> 
> Thanks x




Amazon is absolutely authentic if your are purchasing directly from them and not a person from the marketplace. Then, it's not always 100%.


----------



## Tinkles

Thank you so much NikkNak728! 
I ordered from Amazon itself. 
Phew!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Elaine! I love the new mini, that emerald is to die for! I have had that emerald givenchy listed because I just never had the opportunity to wear it but *now I'm starting to think its a good thing it's not selling*.
> 
> I also love the scarf!
> 
> I have been so good by staying off of TPF and therefore, the sales.. Phew.



Nice to see you back on TPF! I know what you mean about the sales... although in my case it's not TPF that gets me, it's the emails from all the sites that know about me (Gilt, Rue La La, Barneys Warehouse, NM Last Call, blah, blah). Once you buy one little thing from them, you're on their list forever! I'm trying to train myself to delete the emails without even reading them, but sometimes my eye strays... 

You were so excited about that emerald Givenchy when you bought it, I wondered why you were trying to sell it (other than the obvious: you wanted to buy something else with the money!). I think green is a terrific color to have in a wardrobe. It's versatile, because it goes with both black *and* navy. So maybe it's a "sign" that it isn't selling.

Are you finished with your thesis?


----------



## ElainePG

nikknak728 said:


> amazon is absolutely authentic if your are purchasing directly from them and not a person from the marketplace. Then, it's not always 100%.


+1


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Gosh, it's been maybe a month since I've bought a new purse, haha.  But I have been spending my money like crazy, just on other things.  Mostly plants, although that expense was dwarfed by *a fancy new camera lens that I took to South Africa*.  A friend, who also buys purses (chanel is her fave), was trying to get me to fess up about how much the lens cost, and all I would say was more than her WOC, less than her jumbo flap. :X
> 
> Elaine, I adore that emerald color!



*Aha!* So you did buy that camera lens after all! I knew you had been drooling over it, but then you were drooling over Megan's jewelry at the same time, so it was a puzzlement. But if you were going to South Africa, I can see why an amazing camera lens was a virtual necessity.

That's a very funny way to frame the price of the lens... in terms of Chanel bags! I usually do it in "shoe increments." Like, my Mom just got a dividend of a certain sum of money, and I said "Lovely! That's 2 pairs of Ferragamo flats!"

Was this a work-related trip, or vacation? How long did you get to stay?

Speaking of Megan, she just emailed that she has shipped my earrings, and they will arrive on Thursday. I bought them over a month ago, but asked her to wait until December to ship so that they would arrive closer to my birthday. I won't be able to resist opening the package, of course, but my plan is to wear the earrings for the first time on the 25th. Trying them on for size for just a minute after I open the package doesn't count, right? As long as I stay in front of the bathroom mirror and nobody sees me?


----------



## ElainePG

Remember that MJ scarf that I bought the other day? They dropped the price again... it's now $220! (*Yes*, I called them. *Yes*, they put $55.20 back on my credit card.)

Anyway, if you've been thinking about it... it's now nearly half price! 

*enable*


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> *Aha!* So you did buy that camera lens after all! I knew you had been drooling over it, but then you were drooling over Megan's jewelry at the same time, so it was a puzzlement. But if you were going to South Africa, I can see why an amazing camera lens was a virtual necessity.
> 
> That's a very funny way to frame the price of the lens... in terms of Chanel bags! I usually do it in "shoe increments." Like, my Mom just got a dividend of a certain sum of money, and I said "Lovely! That's 2 pairs of Ferragamo flats!"
> 
> Was this a work-related trip, or vacation? How long did you get to stay?
> 
> Speaking of Megan, she just emailed that she has shipped my earrings, and they will arrive on Thursday. I bought them over a month ago, but asked her to wait until December to ship so that they would arrive closer to my birthday. I won't be able to resist opening the package, of course, but my plan is to wear the earrings for the first time on the 25th. Trying them on for size for just a minute after I open the package doesn't count, right? As long as I stay in front of the bathroom mirror and nobody sees me?



I did, I did.  I am not good at not spending money.  I should've picked a more lucrative career!

South Africa was just for fun.  I left on Nov 20 and got back on Dec 2, but it takes 24 hours each way.  I spent almost the entire time in Kruger National Park, hanging out with elephants, lions, and giraffes.  Booked the tickets ages ago because they were really well priced (about two pairs of Ferragamo flats!), there was no real occasion, although it was my birthday.

Ooooooh, that is so exciting!  Are you allowed to sneak a photo so we can admire when you try them on for size?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I did, I did.  I am not good at not spending money.  I should've picked a more lucrative career!
> 
> South Africa was just for fun.  I left on Nov 20 and got back on Dec 2, but it takes 24 hours each way.  I spent almost the entire time in Kruger National Park, hanging out with elephants, lions, and giraffes.  Booked the tickets ages ago because they were really well priced (about two pairs of Ferragamo flats!), there was no real occasion, although it was my birthday.
> 
> Ooooooh, that is so exciting!  *Are you allowed to sneak a photo so we can admire when you try them on for size?*



Maybe... I'll see if I'm up for putting on mascara, and try to figure out how to take  a cell phone photo frontwise in such a way that I don't look like I'm in a fun-house mirror.  Usually (when I'm doing shots for the Hermes scarf thread) I just photograph the scarf, & crop out my head. But that would defeat the purpose if I'm trying to show earrings!

And The Hubster is hopeless at using my cell phone to take photos.

But if I get a shot that doesn't look *too* scary, I'll post it. Otherwise, I'll photograph the earrings. 

The S. Africa trip sounds fabulous! Are you going to have any of the photos blown up large and put them up on your walls?

I like "I am not good at not spending money." I had to read it a couple of times, but it's pretty clever... it cought to go on a($300) sweatshirt!


----------



## Eru

I'm not going to judge if you don't look totally put together--I'm working from home today and I am wearing an oversized hot pink college shirt, the ugliest pair of sweat pants that I own, and my bathrobe...

I am thinking of giving some prints as souvenirs, actually.  I didn't really get the chance to souvenir shop while in country,


----------



## TokyoBound

ElainePG said:


> Remember that MJ scarf that I bought the other day? They dropped the price again... it's now $220! (*Yes*, I called them. *Yes*, they put $55.20 back on my credit card.)
> 
> Anyway, if you've been thinking about it... it's now nearly half price!
> 
> *enable*



Ooh, thanks for the head's up, I might just get this!  I wish the mocha color was still available, but the lavender is really pretty too.  I am still kicking myself for missing the panther scarf during last year's sale


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> Ooh, thanks for the head's up, I might just get this!  I wish the mocha color was still available, but the lavender is really pretty too.  I am still kicking myself for missing the panther scarf during last year's sale


I'm still kicking myself that I missed the burgundy panther scarf, and "had" to buy the brown! The burgundy would have been a better color for me. But I still adore the scarf!

The new scarf arrived today, and there's some brown in it. I think you'd like it.

*enable*


----------



## krissa

Just got an email from nordstrom rack.com. They are doings 3-day Marc Jacobs handbag event. Here's the link for the preview it starts tomorrow. 

https://www.nordstromrack.com/promo...nordstromrack.com/promo/marcjacobspreviewrack


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> Ooh, thanks for the head's up, I might just get this!  I wish the mocha color was still available, but the lavender is really pretty too.  I am still kicking myself for missing the panther scarf during last year's sale


Just unpacked and steamed the scarf, before our power goes out. The color is a bit different than in the NM photo. I still like it, but the border (blue) is a bit of a darker blue, and the brown "psychedelic mushrooms" definitely show up. There's quite a bit of contrast in the scarf, but the brown definitely shows a lot. I guess if I had studied the photo more carefully more I would have realized this, but the model pic has the scarf turned so you don't see any brown up by the model's throat. Which I think I will do, too, but if you *want* the brown, you could definitely do it that way.

When it came out of the package it was *extremely* stiff, but a good steaming (not ironing, though that might work also) took off the outher layer of sizing and now it drapes beautifully.


----------



## Eru

How's everyone's holiday season going?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> How's everyone's holiday season going?


Whole Foods had a Hannukah box this year! The Hubster just picked it up this morning: brisket, potato latkes, matzoh ball soup, organic applesauce, and some other things that I haven't had time to check out. My fridge is stuffed... we'll be feasting on this for days!

And on Thursday, my birthday, I get to wear my new Megan Clark earrings for the first time. Super excited!

How about you? Any travel plans?


----------



## TokyoBound

ElainePG said:


> Whole Foods had a Hannukah box this year! The Hubster just picked it up this morning: brisket, potato latkes, matzoh ball soup, organic applesauce, and some other things that I haven't had time to check out. My fridge is stuffed... we'll be feasting on this for days!



Oh my god, yum!  Latkes and matzoh ball soup are the best ever!  That's one thing I miss about LA, they have awesome Jewish delis/restaurants, not so much here in Orange County.


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> Oh my god, yum!  Latkes and matzoh ball soup are the best ever!  That's one thing I miss about LA, they have awesome Jewish delis/restaurants, *not so much here in Orange County*.



And none *at all*  up here on the Monterey Peninsula... that's why I was so surprised that Whole Foods had put this together! The brisket is fabulous, the matzoh balls *in* the soup are great (though *my* chicken soup is better), the latkes aren't as good as mine, but they're certainly a lot easier than grating potatoes, and the chicken liver is only so-so. But the brisket is so yummy that we're definitely doing it again next year.

Now if I could only find a decent bagel!

Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## Eru

I had no idea one could order a Jewish holiday box, haha.  Not that matzoh ball soup are particularly Channukah-related, but they're so delicious that I'll let it pass, 

The earrings are beautiful!!!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELAINE!   You can finally wear them!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I had no idea one could order a Jewish holiday box, haha.  Not that matzoh ball soup are particularly Channukah-related, but they're so delicious that I'll let it pass,
> 
> The earrings are beautiful!!!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY ELAINE!   You can finally wear them!


I'm wearing the earrings even as I type this... they are PERFECT!!! Thank you for the birthday greetings. The Hubster is making dinner so all I have to do is sit around like a little princess.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I'm wearing the earrings even as I type this... they are PERFECT!!! Thank you for the birthday greetings. The Hubster is making dinner so all I have to do is sit around like a little princess.



Yay yay yay!  I wore mine to my (belated) birthday brunch last weekend (along with a necklace of hers) and got lots of compliments.  I'm so glad you love yours,   And yay for birthday dinners--you should get to sit around like a princess!


----------



## NikkNak728

Happy birthday Elaine!

I wanna see the earrings on!

I had a very jewish christmas: Chinese food and movies. I feel very cliche. I hope everyone had a great holiday!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Happy birthday Elaine!
> 
> *I wanna see the earrings on!*
> 
> I had a very jewish christmas: Chinese food and movies. I feel very cliche. I hope everyone had a great holiday!



Thank you! Had a great day... and DH has announced that I'm the "birthday girl" until January 1. He keeps doing things, like bringing me a cup of coffee, "because you're the birthday girl." So sweet! 

It's not a great photo of the earrings, but you can sort of extrapolate their size as compared to the rest of my face. 

The other thing I'm showing off in the photo is an Hermes Twilly, which I bought pre-owned (at a great price) and a Mors Ring, which is a fun way to tie a twilly. Hermes hasn't carried Mors Rings for quite a while, and this one is fun because it's two metals: brass & palladium. So I can wear it with either gold or silver earrings (or, in the case of these particular earrings, gold *and* silver!)


----------



## Eru

I *LOVE* how the earrings look on you and the scarf with the ring is stunning!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I *LOVE* how the earrings look on you and the scarf with the ring is stunning!


Thank you! I've been wearing the earrings every day since my birthday... they are totally perfect!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I've been wearing the earrings every day since my birthday... they are totally perfect!



Hopefully you'll do better at resisting her stuff.  I have spent about (more than?  I'm not going to check right now because I don't want to know) a jumbo chanel flap on her stuff.  But it's soooo pretty.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> *Hopefully you'll do better at resisting her stuff.*  I have spent about (more than?  I'm not going to check right now because I don't want to know) a jumbo chanel flap on her stuff.  But it's soooo pretty.



Only because I have some major expenses coming up... otherwise I'd be doing some serious damage!

But I adore the ones I bought, because they go with everything, and I can wear them dressy or casual.


----------



## Eru

Happy 2015!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Happy 2015!


Health, happiness, and peace!


----------



## Eru

I've spent my New Year's Day eating (so many pupusas), snuggling with my cats (whose animal shelter records I finally found, so I can confirm that they were born in 1996, 2000, and 2005...the 2005s I knew, but I was having a disagreement with my parents about the 1996 and 2000 kitties), and making a mug on snapfish.com:


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I've spent my New Year's Day eating (so many pupusas), snuggling with my cats (whose animal shelter records I finally found, so I can confirm that they were born in 1996, 2000, and 2005...the 2005s I knew, but I was having a disagreement with my parents about the 1996 and 2000 kitties), and making a mug on snapfish.com:


Very cool mug design! I remember you put me on to a different site last year and The Hubster & I designed cosmetic bags with one of my photos on the front & one of his haiku poems on the back. We give them away to friends... they're very popular! I've reordered several times...


----------



## Eru

I actually much prefer Artcow.com to snapfish.com, but I had a $20 gift certificate for snapfish that I had to use, and their stuff is pretty expensive and mostly kind of eh.  Hence, silly mugs.  It's a reference to one of the scenes in The Fellowship of the Ring:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0Est7seheM

And I love your pouches!  Beautiful photo and poem combination,


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I actually much prefer Artcow.com to snapfish.com, but I had a $20 gift certificate for snapfish that I had to use, and their stuff is pretty expensive and mostly kind of eh.  Hence, silly mugs.  It's a reference to one of the scenes in The Fellowship of the Ring:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0Est7seheM
> 
> *And I love your pouches!  *Beautiful photo and poem combination,



Thank you! We collaborate a lot on my photographs & his haiku, but this is the first "three-dimensional" collab we've ever done.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! We collaborate a lot on my photographs & his haiku, but this is the first "three-dimensional" collab we've ever done.



I bet your friends love them! 

Also I got a preview photo of the necklace I'm going to get from Megan Clark (paid for it way back when--it was based on a stunning pair of earrings, but I asked for a similar necklace made, sans jewel, and told her to feel free to wait until after Christmas):







I can't wait to see what it looks like in real life, because the meteorite earrings were stunning.


----------



## heartcore91

Hello everyone! Haven't posted anything here since I shared my first mj buy, a black mini stam and a matching wallet, and now I just made my second buy. 

Call me crazy but I really love my mini stam and when I saw the regular one, also in black, on sale at Yoox I just couldn't resist. The mini stam is great but sometimes it's just a little but too small. I'm so exited, had a really good experience with Yoox the last time so I can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## heartcore91

Hello again, I may have made a mistake. Hopefully you guys can help me!

At Yoox it don't say what model the bag is, only measurements and because it was larger then my mini I just assumed it was the regular stam. But when I saw a picture online that compares the different sizes it says little, mini, the stam and stam.  I can't help too wonder if I just bought the wrong size..  

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-d-daVpB_7QM/TwFElHVtTqI/AAAAAAAAAIY/iX7EqTAo4KM/s1600/sdf.jpg

This is the one I bought:
http://mobile.yoox.com/se/45240206CB/item?dept=women#sts=SearchResult

Hope someone can help me to clarify things cause I don't really need a bag that looks almost exactly like the one I already own. Thanks everyone!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

heartcore91 said:


> Hello again, I may have made a mistake. Hopefully you guys can help me!
> 
> 
> 
> At Yoox it don't say what model the bag is, only measurements and because it was larger then my mini I just assumed it was the regular stam. But when I saw a picture online that compares the different sizes it says little, mini, the stam and stam.  I can't help too wonder if I just bought the wrong size..
> 
> 
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-d-daVpB_7QM/TwFElHVtTqI/AAAAAAAAAIY/iX7EqTAo4KM/s1600/sdf.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I bought:
> 
> http://mobile.yoox.com/se/45240206CB/item?dept=women#sts=SearchResult
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone can help me to clarify things cause I don't really need a bag that looks almost exactly like the one I already own. Thanks everyone!




Based on the model's photo, this looks to me like the regular size Stam... Anyone else agree?


----------



## ElainePG

heartcore91 said:


> Hello again, I may have made a mistake. Hopefully you guys can help me!
> 
> At Yoox it don't say what model the bag is, only measurements and because it was larger then my mini I just assumed it was the regular stam. But when I saw a picture online that compares the different sizes it says little, mini, the stam and stam.  I can't help too wonder if I just bought the wrong size..
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-d-daVpB_7QM/TwFElHVtTqI/AAAAAAAAAIY/iX7EqTAo4KM/s1600/sdf.jpg
> 
> This is the one I bought:
> http://mobile.yoox.com/se/45240206CB/item?dept=women#sts=SearchResult
> 
> Hope someone can help me to clarify things cause I don't really need a bag that looks almost exactly like the one I already own. Thanks everyone!


Hmmmm... the link you posted just took me to the main YOOX web site, and when I searched on Marc Jacobs bags, none of the Stams popped up. 

But (and I'm no expert!) I've never heard of anything called "The Stam"... as opposed to "Stam." I've only heard of three: Little Stam (which I own), Mini Stam (which you own), and Stam (which is what I think you bought). 

You might try googling "Marc Jacobs Stam Handbag" and see what dimensions you come up with... if they are the dimensions of the bag you just bought, then you're all set! But I think you're probably fine, since you say the YOOX bag is larger than your Mini Stam.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I bet your friends love them!
> 
> Also I got a preview photo of the necklace I'm going to get from Megan Clark (paid for it way back when--it was based on a stunning pair of earrings, but I asked for a similar necklace made, sans jewel, and told her to feel free to wait until after Christmas):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what it looks like in real life, because the meteorite earrings were stunning.


Wow... it's amazing! Is that thing in the middle a meteorite? Is that a kind of stone? (Pardon my ignorance!) Does it come on a chain, or do you have one? And how large is the piece?

I'm still wearing my earrings every day. And nobody is noticing. Of course, I never expected The Hubster to notice... him being a guy and all. But today I spent the afternoon with my Mom, and she didn't notice either! I don't get it... these are absolutely the most gorgeous earrings I own! I guess it's true what they say: when a woman passes the 40-year mark, she becomes invisible!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Wow... it's amazing! Is that thing in the middle a meteorite? Is that a kind of stone? (Pardon my ignorance!) Does it come on a chain, or do you have one? And how large is the piece?
> 
> I'm still wearing my earrings every day. And nobody is noticing. Of course, I never expected The Hubster to notice... him being a guy and all. But today I spent the afternoon with my Mom, and she didn't notice either! I don't get it... these are absolutely the most gorgeous earrings I own! I guess it's true what they say: when a woman passes the 40-year mark, she becomes invisible!



It is a meteorite!  Literally came from outer space,   It's not a gem but part of a rocky debris/asteroid/comety thing.  The cross hatching in it is iron and nickel from the meteorite, I believe.  It doesn't come with a chain, but only because I told Megan Clark that I didn't need one.  And I am not sure how large it will be--can't wait to see it in real life.  I'm guessing about 2"?  Hard to know!  I bet it will be perfect, though.

Awww, they probably just suit you so well that they blend it.  Take them off and put them back on in front people and dangle them in their faces a few times, and I'm sure your mom and hubby will be properly appreciative.  I think sometimes earrings don't get stared at closely because it's awkward to get up close and personal with people's ears.  I get around that by taking my earrings off, shoving them in people's faces, and being like "LOOK AREN'T THEY PURTY? "  Subtle, I am not.


----------



## heartcore91

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Based on the model's photo, this looks to me like the regular size Stam... Anyone else agree?



Thanks, I hope so! I'll just have to wait and see then I guess


----------



## heartcore91

ElainePG said:


> Hmmmm... the link you posted just took me to the main YOOX web site, and when I searched on Marc Jacobs bags, none of the Stams popped up.
> 
> But (and I'm no expert!) I've never heard of anything called "The Stam"... as opposed to "Stam." I've only heard of three: Little Stam (which I own), Mini Stam (which you own), and Stam (which is what I think you bought).
> 
> You might try googling "Marc Jacobs Stam Handbag" and see what dimensions you come up with... if they are the dimensions of the bag you just bought, then you're all set! But I think you're probably fine, since you say the YOOX bag is larger than your Mini Stam.



Oh, okay. I could see it last night but it said sold out cause I bought the last one so they've probably closed that page by now. Yeah, I thought that there was just three versions too. 

I spend half the night on google trying to figure things out. The one i bought was 37 cm and that's almost 15 inches I think. From what I found on google I think 15 inches is the regular size? But then I saw another bag att Yoox that said 45 cm, more than 17 inches, which made me confused. That bag is huge! 

Thanks again for the help


----------



## nascar fan

heartcore91 said:


> Oh, okay. I could see it last night but it said sold out cause I bought the last one so they've probably closed that page by now. Yeah, I thought that there was just three versions too.
> 
> I spend half the night on google trying to figure things out. The one i bought was 37 cm and that's almost 15 inches I think. From what I found on google I think 15 inches is the regular size? But then I saw another bag att Yoox that said 45 cm, more than 17 inches, which made me confused. That bag is huge!
> 
> Thanks again for the help


if you still have the picture of it, count the quilts.  The full size stam has ... I'd have to count.  But the Mini Stam has about 2 less quilts across the front.


----------



## heartcore91

nascar fan said:


> if you still have the picture of it, count the quilts.  The full size stam has ... I'd have to count.  But the Mini Stam has about 2 less quilts across the front.



Thanks for answering! Got the bag yesterday and it's the regular size. I love it, it's the perfect size  Just one thing that made me a bit disappointed... 

The leather have some marks at both sides where the opening thing is (my english aren't perfect, sorry for the bad explanation). The marks are really small but it's like tiny, tiny holes down to the metal. I'm scared that they'll become larger with time. Don't know if there's a way to fix it, anyone off you guys that have had the same problem? 

It's not something I would return the bag for since I don't know when I can find a brand new for that price again. Do you think I should email Yoox to see if I can be compensated for it or would I just waste my time since it's just a minor issue?


----------



## Eru

I have a problem.  I've ordered three new PTTM bags in the last week.  Why do I need so many?  At this point, I'm duplicating shapes, but in different colors (and leathers).


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> I have a problem.  I've ordered three new PTTM bags in the last week.  Why do I need so many?  At this point, I'm duplicating shapes, but in different colors (and leathers).



which ones did you get?

it goes with nothing i own, but i would still like an electric blue natasha


----------



## pookybear

Eru said:


> I have a problem.  I've ordered three new PTTM bags in the last week.  Why do I need so many?  At this point, I'm duplicating shapes, but in different colors (and leathers).




Haha Omgness, I used to have so many of those bags... But have sold most and am only left with 1st Ed black pttm Natasha! So gorgeous but I never use anymore... Stubbornly refuse to let it go!

Ps how are you? It's been a long time! Still working in the field?


----------



## nascar fan

heartcore91 said:


> Thanks for answering! Got the bag yesterday and it's the regular size. I love it, it's the perfect size  Just one thing that made me a bit disappointed...
> 
> The leather have some marks at both sides where the opening thing is (my english aren't perfect, sorry for the bad explanation). The marks are really small but it's like tiny, tiny holes down to the metal. I'm scared that they'll become larger with time. Don't know if there's a way to fix it, anyone off you guys that have had the same problem?
> 
> It's not something I would return the bag for since I don't know when I can find a brand new for that price again. Do you think I should email Yoox to see if I can be compensated for it or would I just waste my time since it's just a minor issue?



Was it their last one?
Honestly, I wouldn't worry too much about it.  That place on the frame is a place that is pretty safe.  I don't think it would get worse, in other words.  It looks like someone tried to close the bag with something sticking out maybe?   It is barely noticeable at all.  Tiny, tiny.  Don't worry about it.  
My black/brass Stam has a knick in the frame and it has not gotten any worse at all.  I don't even notice it.  
It is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> I have a problem.  I've ordered three new PTTM bags in the last week.  Why do I need so many?  At this point, I'm duplicating shapes, but in different colors (and leathers).


Umm, I don't know why anyone would do that.


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> which ones did you get?
> 
> it goes with nothing i own, but i would still like an electric blue natasha



Gray lambskin pouchette (ribbon lining), brown lambskin pouchette (the floraly/paisly lining that the Sasha has), and an ivory smooth cow leather natasha with the silver/light gold hardware.

And I have a couple electric blue purses and I wear them with everything except my electric blue clothes.



pookybear said:


> Haha Omgness, I used to have so many of those bags... But have sold most and am only left with 1st Ed black pttm Natasha! So gorgeous but I never use anymore... Stubbornly refuse to let it go!
> 
> Ps how are you? It's been a long time! Still working in the field?



They are addicting, even if they aren't the most practical.

I'm doing well!  I'm actually working in Washington, D.C. proper now (so I get to use nice bags!) but might be moving back to upstate-ish NY to work in the field/lab again.  I just turned down a job in Santa Barbara and am now kicking myself about it.



nascar fan said:


> Umm, I don't know why anyone would do that.



Hahaha, touche,


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Gray lambskin pouchette (ribbon lining), brown lambskin pouchette (the floraly/paisly lining that the Sasha has), and an ivory smooth cow leather natasha with the silver/light gold hardware.
> 
> And I have a couple electric blue purses and I wear them with everything except my electric blue clothes.



those are nice choices! the colors are versatile. hope you enjoy them 

i've yet to learn how to make bright colors work for me. they look great on others but out of place on me.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Gray lambskin pouchette (ribbon lining), brown lambskin pouchette (the floraly/paisly lining that the Sasha has), and an ivory smooth cow leather natasha with the silver/light gold hardware.
> 
> *And I have a couple electric blue purses and I wear them with everything except my electric blue clothes.*
> 
> 
> 
> They are addicting, even if they aren't the most practical.
> 
> I'm doing well!  I'm actually working in Washington, D.C. proper now (so I get to use nice bags!) but might be moving back to upstate-ish NY to work in the field/lab again.  *I just turned down a job in Santa Barbara and am now kicking myself about it.*
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, touche,



Electric blue sounds gorgeous... I'm drooling! Can you post a picture?

Are you *serious*???? You turned down a job in Santa Barbara????? We would have (practically) been neighbors!


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> those are nice choices! the colors are versatile. hope you enjoy them
> 
> i've yet to learn how to make bright colors work for me. they look great on others but out of place on me.



Haha, thanks.  At least they're different colors from my pebbled cardamom natasha (textured birdies) and black sasha.

Well, for what it's worth, I look like **** in pastels and brown (although I wear this one brown dress anyway because I like it).



ElainePG said:


> Electric blue sounds gorgeous... I'm drooling! Can you post a picture?
> 
> Are you *serious*???? You turned down a job in Santa Barbara????? We would have (practically) been neighbors!



I would've LOVED LOVED LOVED to accept the job in Santa Barbara (at UCSB as a lab manager/research assistant in an awesome ecology lab), but it paid $14.57/hr (so about $30,000 a year, by my calculations) which is not only way less than I have been earning, it's less than I earned before I had a graduatet degree (honestly, I earned more before I had my bachelor's degree, too).  And Santa Barbara is not exactly a cheap place to live.  I still might've gone for it (I reallllllllllly wanted the job) but when you factor in the cost of moving me, my stuff, and my car (which people told me I'd need) from D.C., there was no way I wasn't going to lose money,   I was super bummed about it.  I'm not sure why you would put a job posting out for someone with a graduate degree in an expensive part of the world and then pay so little?  $30k is what you pay PhD students while they're getting their degrees...except I wouldn't be getting a degree out of it.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I would've LOVED LOVED LOVED to accept the job in Santa Barbara (at UCSB as a lab manager/research assistant in an awesome ecology lab), but it paid $14.57/hr (so about $30,000 a year, by my calculations) which is not only way less than I have been earning, it's less than I earned before I had a graduatet degree (honestly, I earned more before I had my bachelor's degree, too).  And Santa Barbara is not exactly a cheap place to live.  I still might've gone for it (I reallllllllllly wanted the job) but when you factor in the cost of moving me, my stuff, and my car (which people told me I'd need) from D.C., there was no way I wasn't going to lose money,   I was super bummed about it.  *I'm not sure why you would put a job posting out for someone with a graduate degree in an expensive part of the world and then pay so little?*  $30k is what you pay PhD students while they're getting their degrees...except I wouldn't be getting a degree out of it.



30K??? That's shocking!!!! Of course you couldn't take a job in an expensive place like Santa Barbara for that sort of salary; perfectly understandable. That's practically Cinderella wages!

What a shame.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> 30K??? That's shocking!!!! Of course you couldn't take a job in an expensive place like Santa Barbara for that sort of salary; perfectly understandable. That's practically Cinderella wages!
> 
> What a shame.



I was so annoyed!  I know that environmental scientist is not a terribly lucrative career choice, but I should not have to lose money to work for someone.  Grumble grumble, I was super annoyed.

On the bright side, my ivory PTTM Natasha (with silver hardware) arrived today and she is lovely.  One of the birds was a little tarnished, but it cleaned right off.  It's not new but it's in shockingly good condition for a several year old (I can't remember which season the silver, non-textured hardware on the PTTM line was, but it was awhile ago) off-white bag.  Very pleased to be unnecessarily growing my PTTM collection,


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I was so annoyed!  I know that environmental scientist is not a terribly lucrative career choice, but *I should not have to lose money to work for someone*.  Grumble grumble, I was super annoyed.
> 
> On the bright side, my ivory PTTM Natasha (with silver hardware) arrived today and she is lovely.  One of the birds was a little tarnished, but it cleaned right off.  It's not new but it's in shockingly good condition for a several year old (I can't remember which season the silver, non-textured hardware on the PTTM line was, but it was awhile ago) off-white bag.  Very pleased to be unnecessarily growing my PTTM collection,


Would love to see a picture of that PTTM Natasha with silver hardware, *Eru*. I "just happen" to own a pair of earrings that I think would be a perfect match for it!

And you're right... you should *absolutely not* have to lose money to work for someone!


----------



## heartcore91

nascar fan said:


> Was it their last one?
> Honestly, I wouldn't worry too much about it.  That place on the frame is a place that is pretty safe.  I don't think it would get worse, in other words.  It looks like someone tried to close the bag with something sticking out maybe?   It is barely noticeable at all.  Tiny, tiny.  Don't worry about it.
> My black/brass Stam has a knick in the frame and it has not gotten any worse at all.  I don't even notice it.
> It is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, it was the last one. You're right, I probably won't think about it when I've used the bag a couple times! 

Thank you, I love my little collection  I'm afraid I'm just getting started though! Can't stop thinking about that I'll need a black little stam to complete the set  After that I'll have bags I can wear for every occasion and match with (almost) everything. 

But I'll still need a black bag with silver hardwear to match with my silver jewelry of course ^^ At the moment I mostly use gold. After that when I've covered the basics I will go for some coloured bags


----------



## ElainePG

heartcore91 said:


> Yeah, it was the last one. You're right, I probably won't think about it when I've used the bag a couple times!
> 
> Thank you, I love my little collection  I'm afraid I'm just getting started though! Can't stop thinking about that I'll need a black little stam to complete the set  After that I'll have bags I can wear for every occasion and match with (almost) everything.
> 
> *But I'll still need a black bag with silver hardwear to match with my silver jewelry of course* ^^ At the moment I mostly use gold. After that when I've covered the basics I will go for some coloured bags


Ahhhh... a black bag with silver hardware! A girl after my own heart! 

I finally bought the bag of my dreams (though it's not a MJ)... a Mulberry Blenheim, black with silver hardware. A little hard to see the details in the photo, so I've also attached an image clipped from their web site (sorry that it's humongous).


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Ahhhh... a black bag with silver hardware! A girl after my own heart!
> 
> I finally bought the bag of my dreams (though it's not a MJ)... a Mulberry Blenheim, black with silver hardware. A little hard to see the details in the photo, so I've also attached an image clipped from their web site (sorry that it's humongous).



that's a beautiful bag, congrats!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> that's a beautiful bag, congrats!


Thanks, *faith*! 

Wouldja believe, with all the bags I own, I never had a full-sized (well, full-sized for MY size!) black bag? I had a red MJ 54 Mini, a cognac MJ XL, navy and bluette MJ singles, a bordeaux MJ Little Stam Crossbody, and assorted other brands... I even had two small black bags, but nothing black for every day.

So I guess now I can stop buying, right?

Yeah, right.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *faith*!
> 
> Wouldja believe, with all the bags I own, I never had a full-sized (well, full-sized for MY size!) black bag? I had a red MJ 54 Mini, a cognac MJ XL, navy and bluette MJ singles, a bordeaux MJ Little Stam Crossbody, and assorted other brands... I even had two small black bags, but nothing black for every day.
> 
> *So I guess now I can stop buying, right?*
> 
> Yeah, right.



yes, i do believe that's how it works


----------



## NikkNak728

So good to see everyone posting! Hope everyone's holidays were great! I unfortunately have the actual flu. North east Ohio was hit pretty hard this year and of course I had to get it. One week till my thesis is due, perfect timing &#128545;

Elaine.. Im in love with that bag!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> So good to see everyone posting! Hope everyone's holidays were great!* I unfortunately have the actual flu.* North east Ohio was hit pretty hard this year and of course I had to get it. One week till my thesis is due, perfect timing &#128545;
> 
> Elaine.. Im in love with that bag!


Oh, no... that is *terrible*! I've heard that it's a very dangerous flu this year... even people who got the flu shot can get this year's flu, because the flu shot wasn't completely protective. 

I hope you're being seen by a doctor, and not just hiding in bed drinking chicken soup.

Take care of yourself!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oh, no... that is *terrible*! I've heard that it's a very dangerous flu this year... even people who got the flu shot can get this year's flu, because the flu shot wasn't completely protective.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're being seen by a doctor, and not just hiding in bed drinking chicken soup.
> 
> 
> 
> Take care of yourself!




Yes, it's awful this year! I did see a doctor, was officially diagnosed with the flu after the lovely test and given tami flu but this bug is ferocious and sticking around! 

Grandma brought over some homemade matzo ball soup though &#128522;

5 days till thesis must be in..panic mode!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yes, it's awful this year! I did see a doctor, was officially diagnosed with the flu after the lovely test and given tami flu but this bug is ferocious and sticking around!
> 
> Grandma brought over some homemade matzo ball soup though &#128522;
> 
> *5 days till thesis must be in..panic mode!*



You can't have an extension due to illness? Even with a doctor's note? You really need to GET into bed and STAY there!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Yes, it's awful this year! I did see a doctor, was officially diagnosed with the flu after the lovely test and given tami flu but this bug is ferocious and sticking around!
> 
> Grandma brought over some homemade matzo ball soup though &#128522;
> 
> 5 days till thesis must be in..panic mode!



not that there's a _good_ time to have the flu, but what especially awful timing. wishing you a fast recovery!


----------



## jun3machina

so lemme know when you wanna bequeath that sid to me, eh faith? LOL

hello ladies, just droppin' in....i lurk now and again...i wanna new bag!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> so lemme know when you wanna bequeath that sid to me, eh faith? LOL
> 
> hello ladies, just droppin' in....i lurk now and again...i wanna new bag!




lol nooooo, I don't think I'll ever part with any of my SPs

Are you looking at any bag in particular? I'm banned until I get back to SD (moved to NC mid-nov and am already done here) or unless something is super cheap, but I want a blue Gotham


----------



## jun3machina

woah! NC? carolina?? crazy! come back to us faith!!

right now i want muse 2, but i want a shoulder strap too, and everything is totally out of my budget.

i was reading back and the poster about that job in SB for 30,000 is cray cray! i dont think you could even live in SB for that type of salary, unless you've got lots of roomates....man, the market is just so screwy!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> woah! NC? carolina?? crazy! come back to us faith!!
> 
> right now i want muse 2, but i want a shoulder strap too, and everything is totally out of my budget.
> 
> i was reading back and the poster about that job in SB for 30,000 is cray cray! i dont think you could even live in SB for that type of salary, unless you've got lots of roomates....man, the market is just so screwy!




I'm trying! It's so awful here, I just can't. I will never ever complain about SoCal again lol

I would also like a Muse 2 but the color I want doesn't have a long strap. Not that it matters, anyway, it's out of my budget, too.


----------



## jun3machina

love your stones bag btw. hows your doggie?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> love your stones bag btw. hows your doggie?




Thanks! I think I'm gonna end up keeping it. Love the leather lining.

They're all good but this weather is making them super lazy. They don't get to play outside much anymore bc it's always raining.

How's work and the family?


----------



## kateincali

Which baroque did you get?


----------



## kateincali

Oh nvm I know  keeper?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> lol nooooo, I don't think I'll ever part with any of my SPs
> 
> Are you looking at any bag in particular? I'm banned *until I get back to SD* (moved to NC mid-nov and am already done here) or unless something is super cheap, but I want a blue Gotham



You're coming back to us? YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!

Of course, I'm sorry NC didn't work out, but we do miss you here! Is SD the only possibility? There's a whole lotta coast here, ya know! (Says she who lives on a more Northerly part of it.)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You're coming back to us? YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm sorry NC didn't work out, but we do miss you here! Is SD the only possibility? There's a whole lotta coast here, ya know! (Says she who lives on a more Northerly part of it.)




As soon as I get a few things straightened out...I'm sort of set on SD because I'm familiar with it, but it'll depend what's available.

If one good thing came of this mess, it's realizing I'm definitely a SoCal girl at heart. I can't survive on the godawful 'fresh' food here, anyway lol


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> As soon as I get a few things straightened out...I'm sort of set on SD because I'm familiar with it, but it'll depend what's available.
> 
> If one good thing came of this mess, it's realizing I'm definitely a SoCal girl at heart. I can't survive on the godawful 'fresh' food here, anyway lol




Omgness yes!! Come back!!!!


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Omgness yes!! Come back!!!!




Ella is not thrilled with the change in temperature, either 
	

		
			
		

		
	




There's nothing to do here, I'm nearly losing my mind. There isn't even a Bank of America, it's that sad

How have you been?


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Ella is not thrilled with the change in temperature, either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866749
> 
> 
> There's nothing to do here, I'm nearly losing my mind. There isn't even a Bank of America, it's that sad
> 
> How have you been?



Aww hahaha! Yes, please come back!!!

I've been mostly zoning out on MJ lately, been dipping my feet in Celine, Bal and some Chanel here and there. Been buying Bal moto jackets lately, totally not necessary for socal but man they are gorgeous! I'm on a serious ban now though, saving up for vacation trip  Need to get rid of and sell a lot of stuff also! Bags and clothes and other stuff in general! ahhh

I'm torn about my MJ PTTM natasha - the logically side of me says I should sell bc I dont' use anymore. But illogical side says it's 1st ed and i should hold on to it, since it's so pretty also. dilemma!! lol


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Aww hahaha! Yes, please come back!!!
> 
> I've been mostly zoning out on MJ lately, been dipping my feet in Celine, Bal and some Chanel here and there. Been buying Bal moto jackets lately, totally not necessary for socal but man they are gorgeous! I'm on a serious ban now though, saving up for vacation trip  Need to get rid of and sell a lot of stuff also! Bags and clothes and other stuff in general! ahhh
> 
> I'm torn about my MJ PTTM natasha - the logically side of me says I should sell bc I dont' use anymore. But illogical side says it's 1st ed and i should hold on to it, since it's so pretty also. dilemma!! lol



well on the rare day when you do need a jacket in socal, at least you'll have really nice ones!

do you think you'll use the natasha at some point, or is it no longer your style?


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Ella is not thrilled with the change in temperature, either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2866749
> 
> 
> There's nothing to do here, I'm nearly losing my mind. There isn't even a Bank of America, it's that sad
> 
> How have you been?




Wait where did you end up moving!?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Wait where did you end up moving!?



elizabeth city, nc. it is awful and never come here 

feeling any better today?


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> well on the rare day when you do need a jacket in socal, at least you'll have really nice ones!
> 
> 
> 
> do you think you'll use the natasha at some point, or is it no longer your style?




Haha that is true I guess, but doesn't mean I need 4 of them *runsandhides*

I feel like the Natasha pttm is still my style... But I usually just grab for my other bags? Maybe I'll take it out and try using it again


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Haha that is true I guess, but doesn't mean I need 4 of them *runsandhides*
> 
> I feel like the Natasha pttm is still my style... But I usually just grab for my other bags? Maybe I'll take it out and try using it again



4 sounds reasonable. i might judge you if you had 40, but 4? nah 

i don't know about you, but i go through phases with bags. i'll not use one for years and suddenly start using it daily. i think the natasha is worth keeping - it's pretty neutral and honestly the secondhand market is really slow right now, you probably wouldn't be able to part with it for a price worth bothering to sell it for.


----------



## rorosity

faith_ann said:


> 4 sounds reasonable. i might judge you if you had 40, but 4? nah
> 
> i don't know about you, but i go through phases with bags. i'll not use one for years and suddenly start using it daily. i think the natasha is worth keeping - it's pretty neutral and honestly the secondhand market is really slow right now, you probably wouldn't be able to part with it for a price worth bothering to sell it for.



I hear you.  I was in a major Chloe phase and my MJ bags were being ignored.  Now, it's the My Chloes that are hidden away in the closet.  I need to figure out a way to even it up.

BTW, my husband works from home and I think I have a couple of MJ deliveries today.  Eek!  He already thinks I'm a bit nits when it comes to having a lot of bags.


----------



## kateincali

rorosity said:


> I hear you.  I was in a major Chloe phase and my MJ bags were being ignored.  Now, it's the My Chloes that are hidden away in the closet.  I need to figure out a way to even it up.
> 
> BTW, my husband works from home and I think I have a couple of MJ deliveries today.  Eek!  He already thinks I'm a bit nits when it comes to having a lot of bags.



Where's Elaine? I remember her saying she changed bags out every Sunday and I like that idea. 

What did you get? It's probably a good thing that no one is around to see deliveries here. I've only been in this house about 2 months and already I feel like the mail people are judging me, though


----------



## rorosity

faith_ann said:


> Where's Elaine? I remember her saying she changed bags out every Sunday and I like that idea.
> 
> What did you get? It's probably a good thing that no one is around to see deliveries here. I've only been in this house about 2 months and already I feel like the mail people are judging me, though



I am pretty sure that a Graphite Blake and a Robert Lexie (brown) are being delivered today.  I've been on a buying binge the past couple of weeks.  I may even have a large Bianca arriving, too.  Unfortunately, taxes were due on the Bianca, since it came from France.  Remind me NEVER to buy from overseas.  Sheesh!  the taxes due floored me.  I purchased it from Vestiaire Collection and there was an option to choose to pay taxes through them....I should have.  Looking back, it would have only been $40, instead of $74.  Good thing the large Bianca is a HG bag for me.  I would have been a lot more peeved if it was something I could have purchased easily had I waited. I just don't see them show up that often.

That being said, I have a few other items coming over the next week.  I have sold other non-MJ bags and cleaned out my closet to find these purchases, so I dont feel too guilty.


----------



## kateincali

I've almost ordered from VC a few times but haven't for that reason. I wish that they used a shipping method other than DHL. I order a lot from overseas and have never been charged fees, but I've never had DHL used as a service.


----------



## jun3machina

Oooh roro! Graphite is SOo pretty! Oh Dang, fees are that much? I just bought a Lil something from Japan.. And normally I won't buy from overseas, but the price and exclusivity of it (and the fact I was forgoing sleep like a crazy lady for 2 nites thinking I'd wake to find it sold) made me give in. I hope it works for me. Anyone have a black leather shoulder strap they dont need?


----------



## jun3machina

Pooky- the weather here on so cal has been sooo wacky,  any leather jacket is totally justified.


----------



## rorosity

jun3machina said:


> Oooh roro! Graphite is SOo pretty! Oh Dang, fees are that much? I just bought a Lil something from Japan.. And normally I won't buy from overseas, but the price and exclusivity of it (and the fact I was forgoing sleep like a crazy lady for 2 nites thinking I'd wake to find it sold) made me give in. I hope it works for me. Anyone have a black leather shoulder strap they dont need?



I'm hoping Graphite is a better fit than my Light Grey Blake.  I adore my LG Blake, but I'm paranoid about stains.  I think I need some of that Lovin' My Bags handle treatment.  So, although I plan on keeping the Light Grey, I hope I can wear the Graphite more often without worrying about it.

What did you get??!!


----------



## rorosity

faith_ann said:


> I've almost ordered from VC a few times but haven't for that reason. I wish that they used a shipping method other than DHL. I order a lot from overseas and have never been charged fees, but I've never had DHL used as a service.


 
I was really hoping that there would not be any fees.  If it wasn't a bag that I have wanted for years, I would be really upset at myself.  I am going to avoid ordering from them again, unless I absolutely have to. . Not crazy about DHL either.  I'd rather have USPS anytime.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *Where's Elaine? I remember her saying she changed bags out every Sunday and I like that idea. *
> 
> What did you get? It's probably a good thing that no one is around to see deliveries here. I've only been in this house about 2 months and already I feel like the mail people are judging me, though



Here I am! I carried my Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite last week, and liked it so much that I carried it halfway into this week too. But today I'm switching into my MJ Emerald Mini 54. Then it will be a question... do I switch out of that on Sunday? Or stick with it for another week?


----------



## ElainePG

And speaking of the MJ Mini 54...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Here I am! I carried my Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite last week, and liked it so much that I carried it halfway into this week too. But today I'm switching into my MJ Emerald Mini 54. Then it will be a question... do I switch out of that on Sunday? Or stick with it for another week?




Oh, the tough decisions we have to make sometimes  

I see you switched...I wish the mini looked as cute on me as it does you.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Oh, the tough decisions we have to make sometimes
> 
> I see you switched...I wish the mini looked as cute on me as it does you.



Thank you, *Faith*, but I'd be willing to bet that it looks a LOT cuter on you. I've got a *whole* lot more years on me, which sort of takes away from the "cute" factor. At this point, I'm pretty much satisfied with "looks good for her age"  .


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> And speaking of the MJ Mini 54...




I love it! I've been tempted by the emerald (it's still on Gilt if you search) but I've decided I don't need more duplicates. I have 2 XL singles, 2 Lads Mates, 2 Ferragamo Sofias (different sizes), 2 MBMJ Natashas (one leather one nylon) and 2 Coach Boroughs. They're different colors of course but still- I need to branch out!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *Faith*, but I'd be willing to bet that it looks a LOT cuter on you. I've got a *whole* lot more years on me, which sort of takes away from the "cute" factor. At this point, I'm pretty much satisfied with "looks good for her age"  .




Oh, shush, you  it just doesn't look proportionate on me.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Oh, shush, you  it just doesn't look proportionate on me.




Haha Faith, you're just always so... Special like that  

Yeah, might just keep pttm and sell some other bags this week to hit the upcoming vday rush (that still exists right? Hopefully the resale market isn't too terrible *shudders*)

And that Kate you posted on deals thread was super cheap! Gah, we paid more for ours! I'm surprised you didn't pounce on it... Or did you?


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Haha Faith, you're just always so... Special like that


i'm deciding to interpret that as a good thing 



> Yeah, might just keep pttm and sell some other bags this week to hit the upcoming vday rush (that still exists right? Hopefully the resale market isn't too terrible *shudders*)
> 
> And that Kate you posted on deals thread was super cheap! Gah, we paid more for ours! I'm surprised you didn't pounce on it... Or did you?


nooo, i'm having a difficult enough time selling what i've got and i have no patience for buying atm

i HOPE it picks up around vday. can't get much worse...


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, gang!
I've got a MJ box on the way.  I don't know what is inside, but I can't wait to see!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Hi, gang!
> I've got a MJ box on the way.  I don't know what is inside, but I can't wait to see!



surprise MJ is the best MJ!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> surprise MJ is the best MJ!


I think it will be clothes.  She special ordered a navy textured Incognito for me to look at.  It hasn't come in yet.  Spring 15, or Resort, or whatever is coming up.  I guess, Spring, huh?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I think it will be clothes.  She special ordered a navy textured Incognito for me to look at.  It hasn't come in yet.  Spring 15, or Resort, or whatever is coming up.  I guess, Spring, huh?




I haven't been keeping track of the seasons and the styles for awhile.

Have you seen the incognito in person?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *Oh, shush, you*  it just doesn't look proportionate on me.


Why thank yew, Miss Faith! Y'all made my day!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I think it will be clothes.  She special ordered a navy textured Incognito for me to look at.  It hasn't come in yet.  Spring 15, or Resort, or whatever is coming up.  I guess, Spring, huh?


Is an Incognito a bag, *nascar*? I am hopelessly far behind on the new MJ handbags... I've been letting myself be distracted by (shhhh!) other brands. My last two bags were a Fendi and a Mulberry. I'd love to return to the MJ fold, but I didn't like the 2014 line at all. Eager to see what's new in 2015!

And for sure we need mod shots of the clothes!


----------



## jun3machina

i wish i woulda seen that kate. dang!


----------



## jun3machina

i seriouly need the mbmj techno lenticular wallet STAT


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I haven't been keeping track of the seasons and the styles for awhile.
> 
> Have you seen the incognito in person?





ElainePG said:


> Is an Incognito a bag, *nascar*? I am hopelessly far behind on the new MJ handbags... I've been letting myself be distracted by (shhhh!) other brands. My last two bags were a Fendi and a Mulberry. I'd love to return to the MJ fold, but I didn't like the 2014 line at all. Eager to see what's new in 2015!
> 
> And for sure we need mod shots of the clothes!


Whatever is in the box, it is 22 pounds' worth!  (got fedex shipment notice)

I saw an incognito in passing just one time.  I'm looking forward to a close inspection.

Elaine, here is one:


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> i wish i woulda seen that kate. dang!




I thought you had one?


----------



## jun3machina

I did.. Twice or thrice, can't remember.


----------



## jun3machina

Would anyone have any leads as to where to purchase a black leather shoulder strap with shiny nickle hw? I got weak and got a mini muse 2. But it doesn't have the shoulder strap


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Would anyone have any leads as to where to purchase a black leather shoulder strap with shiny nickle hw? I got weak and got a mini muse 2. But it doesn't have the shoulder strap




I think it was Elaine who recommended this site. On my phone but maybe they have something 

www.mautto.com/category/straps-by-length


----------



## jun3machina

Yeah, I started a thread and someone recommended the same. I just can't stand the rivets they use....I'm so picky


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Yeah, I started a thread and someone recommended the same. I just can't stand the rivets they use....I'm so picky




No I get it. They don't let you customize the hardware? I bookmarked for a later date (I'll get a long strap for the vortex jet one day...) but didn't look through much


----------



## jun3machina

You can, but its more choosing different lobster clasps, etc. They're all constructed with a rivet on either end


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Whatever is in the box, it is 22 pounds' worth!  (got fedex shipment notice)
> 
> I saw an incognito in passing just one time.  I'm looking forward to a close inspection.
> 
> *Elaine, here is one:*



Thank you, *nas*! It's interesting, but I'd have to pass on it... it reminds me too much of my Dad's "doctor bag" that he always kept in the trunk of his car. Whenever I got a sore throat or tonsillitis when I was a kid, Dad would go out to the car, open the trunk, get out his black leather "doctor bag," and the next thing I knew, I'd be getting a Penicillin shot! 

Of course, the Incognito is *much* prettier than Dad's bag, which got more and more battered over the years. But I think if I owned one, it would still make me twitch every time I carried it!


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> You can, but its more choosing different lobster clasps, etc. They're all constructed with a rivet on either end


I don't think the chains are. Would you consider just a plain chain, or a chain with leather threaded through it (I think I saw that style), instead of a leather strap? I got a chain for my Small Muse, because my leather is Bronze, and I couldn't find a leather that would match. It works pretty well. Not perfect, but not bad. And no rivets!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> elizabeth city, nc. it is awful and never come here
> 
> feeling any better today?




Awww! I have SO much family in NC.. Not that town specifically. What don't you like?! 

I am feeling much better but incredibly overwhelmed as my thesis is not done and due in... 15 hours!


----------



## nascar fan

I am once again in MJ HEAVEN


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I am once again in MJ HEAVEN


Looking good, *nascar*! I'd love to see a better shot of the top piece. I'm assuming it's a dress... is it short? Gathered at the waist? Long sleeves? Scoop-necked? And what material is it?

The bag is super fab, and I love that it comes with a strap in addition to handles. Makes it look less like a "doctor bag," LOL!

In your last picture, is it the scarf plus the jacket, or just the scarf? LOVE the scarf design!


----------



## nascar fan

Elaine,
The first picture is the same as the dress.  Just a close-up of the front detail.
The last picture, yes, the cardigan and the scarf, both.


----------



## Eru

The Incognito in green is so, so stunning!


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> The Incognito in green is so, so stunning!


It absolutely is!!!!!!!!!  I think I want one.  I want the black/gold/textured/small.  This is the exact same except for color.  She sent it to me for a quick look-see.  I love it!


----------



## nascar fan

To be perfectly honest - to the point it hurts - this Incognito makes my Stams look tired.  :weird:


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Elaine,
> The first picture is the same as the dress.  Just a close-up of the front detail.
> The last picture, yes, the cardigan and the scarf, both.


I'm an idiot! I didn't scroll down far enough... didn't see the last two pix. The dress looks great the way you're wearing it, with black tights and heels. It might also look good with knee-high boots... yes? No?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> To be perfectly honest - to the point it hurts - *this Incognito makes my Stams look tired*.  :weird:


Oh, my goodness! I think the universe just crumbled!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Oh, my goodness! I think the universe just crumbled!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I'm an idiot! I didn't scroll down far enough... didn't see the last two pix. The dress looks great the way you're wearing it, with black tights and heels. It might also look good with knee-high boots... yes? No?


The dress actually needs tanned legs with black pumps, but I had on black tights and those shoes today, so that's what the picture got taken in.
(really bad grammar there)


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

That Incognito is perfection. My mouth dropped open a little at that photo. Wow.


----------



## nascar fan

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> That Incognito is perfection. My mouth dropped open a little at that photo. Wow.


Mine did too when I opened the box and saw it!
I have a feeling a black/gold is in my future.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> The dress actually needs tanned legs with black pumps, but I had on black tights and those shoes today, so that's what the picture got taken in.
> (really bad grammar there)


What fabric is the dress? And for what season? I could see it with tanned legs, but it looked *great* with the black tights... your legs look a mile long!


----------



## kateincali

The Incognito is gorgeous!


----------



## Eru

Nas, you are swaying us all on the Incognito.  Before I saw that photo, I kind of thought it was nice without it being something I need.  I bet the textured black and gold will be a stunner, although that green sure is nice!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Nas, you are swaying us all on the Incognito.  Before I saw that photo, I kind of thought it was nice without it being something I need.  I bet the textured black and gold will be a stunner, although that green sure is nice!


I agree with you, *Eru*. MJ does some _gorgeous_ greens. I've been carrying my Emerald Mini 54 this week and (surprisingly) it seems to go with everything I wear: jeans, my typical all-black outfits, navy, taupe... it's a surprisingly versatile color.

I'm about to send you a PM... I'm buying a new camera! (But it's not made by Marc Jacobs.)


----------



## heartcore91

ElainePG said:


> Ahhhh... a black bag with silver hardware! A girl after my own heart!
> 
> I finally bought the bag of my dreams (though it's not a MJ)... a Mulberry Blenheim, black with silver hardware. A little hard to see the details in the photo, so I've also attached an image clipped from their web site (sorry that it's humongous).



I know it's been awhile since your reply, I really need to improve my postingskills here  You look amazing! That bag really fits you perfectly  Don't know if it would look that good on me though! 

Still searching for a little black stam with gold hardware though. The thing is that I want one with a shorter shoulderstrap and not the long/crossbody. Seems a bit hard to find  Hopefully it pops up somewhere soon!


----------



## ElainePG

heartcore91 said:


> I know it's been awhile since your reply, I really need to improve my postingskills here  You look amazing! That bag really fits you perfectly  Don't know if it would look that good on me though!
> 
> Still searching for a little black stam with gold hardware though. The thing is that I want one with a shorter shoulderstrap and not the long/crossbody. Seems a bit hard to find  Hopefully it pops up somewhere soon!


I'm sure it will eventually, *heartcore*. Of course, your other option (is this sacrilegious?) is to buy the one with the longer strap and take it to a reputable cobbler. Only if you don't plan to resell it, of course!

I did that with a Balenciaga Town bag... the strap was *much* too long, even when worn as a crossbody. I needed 9 inches taken out, but I'm glad I did it. Now I wear it all the time. If I hadn't taken the risk, the bag would just sit in my closet... $$$ down the drain!


----------



## kateincali

heartcore91 said:


> I know it's been awhile since your reply, I really need to improve my postingskills here  You look amazing! That bag really fits you perfectly  Don't know if it would look that good on me though!
> 
> 
> 
> Still searching for a little black stam with gold hardware though. The thing is that I want one with a shorter shoulderstrap and not the long/crossbody. Seems a bit hard to find  Hopefully it pops up somewhere soon!




There's one listed here for a pretty good price 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281548973553


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> !




I've been thread stalking...That pink mulberry is the prettiest bag I've ever seen. Jealousy: I have it  Seriously obsessed now.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I've been thread stalking...That pink mulberry is the prettiest bag I've ever seen. Jealousy: I have it  Seriously obsessed now.



Great to see you here, *Faith*! Glad you like/love/are obsessing over my new bag, though I never meant to make you jealous. Don't you have a hot pink satin MJ bag? Or has it been adopted?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Great to see you here, *Faith*! Glad you like/love/are obsessing over my new bag, though I never meant to make you jealous. Don't you have a hot pink satin MJ bag? Or has it been adopted?




Be sure to post pics once you get it! That was a really great find, hope you love it 

I'm all out of pink bags. I had a couple but am trying to keep my collection smaller and consisting of only useable bags. I would love to find this one day 

www.barneys.com/3.1-Phillip-Lim-Pashli-Satchel/00505022347046,default,pd.html


----------



## heartcore91

faith_ann said:


> There's one listed here for a pretty good price
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=281548973553



Omg, what a beauty! Too bad the seller doesn't ship outside the U.S  I live in Sweden so that's sadly not possible. 

Do you know if that bag ever was made with the short strap with leather on the chain like my regular stam? I'm a little worried about that the chain might stain my clothing. I've noticed on the chains that they get a bit darker where the links meet. It wipes off but I guess I'll have to wipe it off regularly. How do you guys do to keep your chains and hardware clean? 

Since I've got leather on my shoulderstraps I don't know how it is to wear it with just the chain. Do you guys think it's more comfortable with or without leather on the chain?  Sorry for the million questions ^^


----------



## heartcore91

ElainePG said:


> I'm sure it will eventually, *heartcore*. Of course, your other option (is this sacrilegious?) is to buy the one with the longer strap and take it to a reputable cobbler. Only if you don't plan to resell it, of course!
> 
> I did that with a Balenciaga Town bag... the strap was *much* too long, even when worn as a crossbody. I needed 9 inches taken out, but I'm glad I did it. Now I wear it all the time. If I hadn't taken the risk, the bag would just sit in my closet... $$$ down the drain!



Okey, yeah that might be an option. Thanks for the advice! Haven't given up hope about the perfect one yet though


----------



## kateincali

heartcore91 said:


> Omg, what a beauty! Too bad the seller doesn't ship outside the U.S  I live in Sweden so that's sadly not possible.
> 
> *Do you know if that bag ever was made with the short strap with leather on the chain like my regular stam? *I'm a little worried about that the chain might stain my clothing. I've noticed on the chains that they get a bit darker where the links meet. It wipes off but I guess I'll have to wipe it off regularly. How do you guys do to keep your chains and hardware clean?
> 
> Since I've got leather on my shoulderstraps I don't know how it is to wear it with just the chain. Do you guys think it's more comfortable with or without leather on the chain?  Sorry for the million questions ^^



have you looked into a forwarding service? a lot of sellers will make an exception if you ask, though

yes, there is this one and the lacquered version with a leather piece.

i'm sure someone else will chime in about upkeep. i never do anything to my bags

i have the same issue with the short leather piece on the little stams as i do on my large stam - it tends to slip off my shoulder and constantly need to be readjusted. since i'm easily bothered  i find the regular chain more comfortable.

my current little stams are a black and a pink SD python embossed, and those have a longer leather strap that i wish was used on other little stams

http://www.fashionphile.com/marc-ja...eather-stardust-little-stam-bubble-pink-72614

i noticed fashionphile ships internationally and has a black for sale

http://www.fashionphile.com/marc-jacobs-quilted-leather-little-stam-black-59449


----------



## ElainePG

heartcore91 said:


> Omg, what a beauty! Too bad the seller doesn't ship outside the U.S  I live in Sweden so that's sadly not possible.
> 
> Do you know if that bag ever was made with the short strap with leather on the chain like my regular stam? I'm a little worried about that the chain might stain my clothing. I've noticed on the chains that they get a bit darker where the links meet. It wipes off but I guess I'll have to wipe it off regularly. How do you guys do to keep your chains and hardware clean?
> 
> Since I've got leather on my shoulderstraps I don't know how it is to wear it with just the chain. Do you guys think it's more comfortable with or without leather on the chain?  Sorry for the million questions ^^


I personally find a bag more comfortable with leather in the center part of the chain... that way, the chain stays on my shoulder more easily, instead of slipping off (especially when I wear it with a coat). Also, with leather in the center, the chain does not dig into my shoulder, which can be painful. But that's just one woman's opinion!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Be sure to post pics once you get it! That was a really great find, hope you love it
> 
> I'm all out of pink bags. I had a couple but am trying to keep my collection smaller and consisting of only useable bags. I would love to find this one day
> 
> www.barneys.com/3.1-Phillip-Lim-Pashli-Satchel/00505022347046,default,pd.html


Gorgeous. I'd call the color raspberry, and it's definitely an eye-popper!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I personally find a bag more comfortable with leather in the center part of the chain... *that way, the chain stays on my shoulder more easily, instead of slipping off *(especially when I wear it with a coat). Also, with leather in the center, the chain does not dig into my shoulder, which can be painful. But that's just one woman's opinion!



funny that i have the opposite issue. my shirts are constantly falling off my shoulders, so maybe my shoulders are just defective


----------



## kateincali

does anyone have a gotham? how has it held up?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous. I'd call the color raspberry, and it's definitely an eye-popper!



i have a better shot at finding a fuchsia unicorn than i do that bag

i can't remember who was looking for this, but i happened across it and remembered _someone_ was. so on the off-chance that person sees this post, here ya go

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-321940

i'm not at all avoiding sorting through things today so i have less to pack. nope.


----------



## nascar fan

we have a new mulberry store in town..  we went in yesterday.
strange place.  everything looked like other brands.  it was like a store of expensive "inspired bys."
what's up with that?  
I saw one I liked.  Nope, looked like a PS.  Saw another one.  Nope, looked like a Hermes.
I've never really paid attention to them before.  Nice, though


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> funny that i have the opposite issue. my shirts are constantly falling off my shoulders, so *maybe my shoulders are just defective*



Defective shoulders?  Probably not. My shoulders are actually abnormally broad compared to my waistline... getting jackets & cardigans to fit is a challenge. I always have to buy things in a larger size to accommodate my "defensive lineman" shoulders, and then take them to a seamstress to have them nipped in at the waist.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> we have a new mulberry store in town..  we went in yesterday.
> strange place.  everything looked like other brands.  it was like a store of expensive "inspired bys."
> what's up with that?
> I saw one I liked.  Nope, looked like a PS.  Saw another one.  Nope, looked like a Hermes.
> I've never really paid attention to them before.  Nice, though


Really? To me, Mulberry bags just look like... um... Mulberry bags! This is the Blenheim bag I bought in San Francisco last November (sorry for the huge image size; I can't seem to shrink it, no matter what I try). To my eye, it doesn't look like anyone else's style. But you know your brands more than I do... what do you think?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Really? To me, Mulberry bags just look like... um... Mulberry bags! This is the Blenheim bag I bought in San Francisco last November (sorry for the huge image size; I can't seem to shrink it, no matter what I try). To my eye, it doesn't look like anyone else's style. But you know your brands more than I do... what do you think?


That is pretty.  Does not look like anyone else's.
Here is a pic of one we looked at.
Another one had the belt across it that you had to undo to get into it.


----------



## nascar fan

So here is my next MJ.  She special ordered it for me a month or more ago.  It has not come in yet, but I'm 99% sure I will be keeping it.  (Resort)  
And no one can pooh-pooh this for me.  I love it just because I personally love it, not because it is liked or disliked by the masses.  
It was so refreshing to get away from tpf for months.  I got back to my own likes and dislikes, not being swayed by pictures or reveals, etc.
It was sooooooo nice!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Defective shoulders?  Probably not. My shoulders are actually abnormally broad compared to my waistline... getting jackets & cardigans to fit is a challenge. I always have to buy things in a larger size to accommodate my "defensive lineman" shoulders, and then take them to a seamstress to have them nipped in at the waist.



well, i can assure you that your "abnormally broad" shoulders photograph as perfectly normal shoulders 

but really, defective shoulders are a thing and i'm nearly certain i suffer from it. the struggle is real


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> So here is my next MJ.  She special ordered it for me a month or more ago.  It has not come in yet, but I'm 99% sure I will be keeping it.  (Resort)
> And no one can pooh-pooh this for me.  I love it just because I personally love it, not because it is liked or disliked by the masses.
> It was so refreshing to get away from tpf for months.  I got back to my own likes and dislikes, not being swayed by pictures or reveals, etc.
> It was sooooooo nice!



i love it! the lock is such a pretty touch


----------



## louvigilante

nascar fan said:


> So here is my next MJ.  She special ordered it for me a month or more ago.  It has not come in yet, but I'm 99% sure I will be keeping it.  (Resort)
> And no one can pooh-pooh this for me.  I love it just because I personally love it, not because it is liked or disliked by the masses.
> It was so refreshing to get away from tpf for months.  I got back to my own likes and dislikes, not being swayed by pictures or reveals, etc.
> It was sooooooo nice!




It's a very lovely bag!


----------



## kateincali

this is on its way to me 

as banned as i should be right now, i had a promotional credit _and_ a promo code and couldn't pass it up for the price. i have several bags to list this week, anyway, so it will even out. (faith math!)


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> That is pretty.  Does not look like anyone else's.
> Here is a pic of one we looked at.
> Another one had the belt across it that you had to undo to get into it.


Yes, I know what you mean. That's the Alexa... and it *is* a bit like the PS. I don't know which came first, though (in other words, who copied whom). 

I own an Alexa, and I adore it, so when I was in NM last November I tried a PS and... oddly enough... I didn't like it *nearly* as much as my Alexa. The balance was totally different, and although you'd think the shape would be identical, it wasn't IRL. It was a more casual-looking bag... more like a briefcase.

When I was in the Mulberry boutique in SanFran (same trip) I tried that other one with the belt across, and I purely hated it! Reminded me of a Birkin (or a Kelly... I always get the two mixed up.) It would take forever to get in & out of, so you'd just leave it unbuckled, and that would look soooo sloppy! I said that to the SA, and she didn't disagree with me... just showed me the Blenheim and said "I think this one will be perfect for you."


----------



## Tuuli35

nascar fan said:


> So here is my next MJ.  She special ordered it for me a month or more ago.  It has not come in yet, but I'm 99% sure I will be keeping it.  (Resort)
> And no one can pooh-pooh this for me.  I love it just because I personally love it, not because it is liked or disliked by the masses.
> It was so refreshing to get away from tpf for months.  I got back to my own likes and dislikes, not being swayed by pictures or reveals, etc.
> It was sooooooo nice!



I like this one a lot!



faith_ann said:


> this is on its way to me
> 
> as banned as i should be right now, i had a promotional credit _and_ a promo code and couldn't pass it up for the price. i have several bags to list this week, anyway, so it will even out. (faith math!)




Very pretty bag.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> So here is my next MJ.  She special ordered it for me a month or more ago.  It has not come in yet, but I'm 99% sure I will be keeping it.  (Resort)
> And no one can pooh-pooh this for me.  I love it just because I personally love it, not because it is liked or disliked by the masses.
> It was so refreshing to get away from tpf for months.  I got back to my own likes and dislikes, not being swayed by pictures or reveals, etc.
> It was sooooooo nice!


It's gorgeous! I can't tell the color (stupid laptop monitor!). Is it navy? The lines are so clean and streamlined. And the hardware is exactly right: not too much, not too little. I think it's going to look great on you. You simply *must* show us a model pic!


----------



## nascar fan

Navy


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> well, i can assure you that your "abnormally broad" shoulders photograph as perfectly normal shoulders
> 
> but really, defective shoulders are a thing and i'm nearly certain i suffer from it. *the struggle is real*



Well, I'm glad my "football player" shoulders photograph normally... I've learned to dress "around" them. No shoulder pads for me!

How do defective shoulders manifest themselves? With pain? Or are they a pain in the... um... neck to dress around?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> this is on its way to me
> 
> as banned as i should be right now, i had a promotional credit _and_ a promo code and couldn't pass it up for the price. i have several bags to list this week, anyway, so it will even out. (faith math!)


Wow, Faith... it's gorgeous! Is it a Gotham? I love the studs that go around the bottom. And the crossbody will be so comfortable. Will it be in that shade of green?


----------



## kateincali

Tuuli35 said:


> Very pretty bag.


thank you!



ElainePG said:


> Well, I'm glad my "football player" shoulders photograph normally... I've learned to dress "around" them. No shoulder pads for me!
> 
> How do defective shoulders manifest themselves? With pain? Or are they a pain in the... um... neck to dress around?


i think they're caused by years of supporting the weight of my watermelon sized head



ElainePG said:


> Wow, Faith... it's gorgeous! Is it a Gotham? I love the studs that go around the bottom. And the crossbody will be so comfortable. Will it be in that shade of green?


yes, i bought it in that green. it's the paradise vera

the gotham is this bag
http://www.lyst.com/bags/marc-jacobs-gotham-shoulder-bag-blue/

i have one (the same one shown, royal blue w/antique silver HW) but am not sure it's going to work for me.


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> this is on its way to me
> 
> as banned as i should be right now, i had a promotional credit _and_ a promo code and couldn't pass it up for the price. i have several bags to list this week, anyway, so it will even out. (faith math!)




Love this, Faith! 
Is the front pocket useable or just decoration? Style is great with the cross body.....


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> So here is my next MJ.  She special ordered it for me a month or more ago.  It has not come in yet, but I'm 99% sure I will be keeping it.  (Resort)
> And no one can pooh-pooh this for me.  I love it just because I personally love it, not because it is liked or disliked by the masses.
> It was so refreshing to get away from tpf for months.  I got back to my own likes and dislikes, not being swayed by pictures or reveals, etc.
> It was sooooooo nice!



Why would someone pooh-pooh a beautiful bag? I love my MJ bags and I love my Mulberry bags but I don't agree they are expensive copies of everyone's bags. They are beautiful bags made beautifully.  I applaud you for being yourself as you always look lovely. No sense in letting someone bother you or slamming another brand. Enjoy the best of everything and don't worry about what someone might think. You always look fab in your MJ. As you can see I've read your other posts so I hope this helps. Your new bag will be beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> i think they're caused by years of supporting the weight of my watermelon sized head
> 
> 
> yes, i bought it in that green. it's the paradise vera
> 
> the gotham is this bag
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/marc-jacobs-gotham-shoulder-bag-blue/
> 
> i have one (the same one shown, royal blue w/antique silver HW) but am not sure it's going to work for me.



Is the Paradise Vera a new style? The Gotham is gorgeous too, especially in that color with the silver hardware. Why do you think it won't work out for you? The size? The style? The color?

And I don't believe you that your head is the size of a watermelon. That's simply not possible!


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Why would someone pooh-pooh a beautiful bag? I love my MJ bags and I love my Mulberry bags but I don't agree they are expensive copies of everyone's bags. They are beautiful bags made beautifully.  I applaud you for being yourself as you always look lovely. No sense in letting someone bother you or slamming another brand. Enjoy the best of everything and don't worry about what someone might think. You always look fab in your MJ. As you can see I've read your other posts so I hope this helps. Your new bag will be beautiful.


there were some beautiful bags in the mulberry store, that's for sure!  I especially liked one that was convertible.  It was north/south, quilted.  Just beautiful!  

Thank you, Izzy!


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> Love this, Faith!
> Is the front pocket useable or just decoration? Style is great with the cross body.....




Thanks! 

Did you mean to quote me on the Gotham? The Vera is the crossbody but the Gotham has the front zip pocket 

The pocket on the Gotham is functional. If it was also a crossbody I wouldn't be on the fence about it, but I'm not sure if I need another shoulder bag.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Is the Paradise Vera a new style? The Gotham is gorgeous too, especially in that color with the silver hardware. Why do you think it won't work out for you? The size? The style? The color?
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't believe you that your head is the size of a watermelon. That's simply not possible!




maybe it's closer to cantaloupe size 

the Vera is a few seasons old. I adore the Paradise line, I think that's the line I have the most bags from. Maybe tied with sweet punks, on second thought.

I LOVE the color of the Gotham, especially with silver HW. I just wish the strap was longer


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Did you mean to quote me on the Gotham? The Vera is the crossbody but the Gotham has the front zip pocket
> 
> The pocket on the Gotham is functional. If it was also a crossbody I wouldn't be on the fence about it, but I'm not sure if I need another shoulder bag.




I meant the green one in your pic. I'm on my iPhone so I might not have seen it correctly...thought it had a front pocket.


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> I meant the green one in your pic. I'm on my iPhone so I might not have seen it correctly...thought it had a front pocket.




Oh ok, yeah, no front pocket on the Vera


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> Oh ok, yeah, no front pocket on the Vera
> View attachment 2873957




I think I love it even more! Are these not made anymore?


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> I think I love it even more! Are these not made anymore?




Sadly, no. I wish the paradise bags had been made a collection staple so that they were easier to come by. They do pop up on secondhand sites but usually only in black.

It was between the green and a blue version. I might pick up the blue if it's still around in a few weeks.


----------



## Izzy48

faith_ann said:


> Oh ok, yeah, no front pocket on the Vera
> View attachment 2873957



Love this bag !


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Oh ok, yeah, no front pocket on the Vera
> View attachment 2873957


*Love* the side zippers. This is one sassy bag, Faith!


----------



## jun3machina

Always loved paradise green! Ever since Leigh lezark had that pic with a green kate


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Always loved paradise green! Ever since Leigh lezark had that pic with a green kate



if only it was a kate! not that i need three kates, but a green would be tdf


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> if only it was a kate! not that i need three kates, but a green would be tdf




You have Kates missy? Spill!


----------



## jun3machina

Where'd you find it. Green was a boutique exclusive, no?


----------



## jun3machina

I picked up that small muse. Got it yesterday and bought a coach strap to go on it


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> You have Kates missy? Spill!


ha, do you hear like a little bell ding whenever kates or debbies are mentioned? 

my other kate is purple (officially purple, more fuchsia in person) 



jun3machina said:


> Where'd you find it. Green was a boutique exclusive, no?



tradesy

i think so. i don't remember, though


----------



## jun3machina

Normally I won't buy from Japan...but the service was fab


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I picked up that small muse. Got it yesterday and bought a coach strap to go on it



that's the only coach purchase i will ever approve of 

that's cute!


----------



## jun3machina

When did u get a purple Kate?? I love that color


----------



## jun3machina

Yeah right? Its not obviously coach branded. I was bidding on an lv which would have looked better, but damn thing shot up to almost as much as the muse 2, so I was like.... :never mind:


----------



## kateincali

lv straps go for more than MJ bags. sad and true 

i've had it a few months


----------



## jun3machina

Oh yeah
 I'm shocked at mj resale prices...even lv has gone down, but not that significantly. With MJ it's kinda sad. They're well made bags


----------



## pookybear

Wow June, that def does not look like coach - had me fooled, pretty!

Hahahaha faith, I lurk mostly now but speak up with Debbies and Kates are mentioned... Duh! Lol curious to see what the purple Kate looks like? I remember you mentioned there was a pink one as well that you dreamed of owning


----------



## jun3machina

Pooky, its not...  its ysl. It came with a shoulder strap option but this one didn't come with the strap, so I found a  coach shoulder strap in the meantime


----------



## jun3machina

There's the same bag on eBay on NYC with the shoulder strap but it was like 3x what I paid. I emailed two sellers to see if they'd sell their straps separately, but no go


----------



## pookybear

jun3machina said:


> Pooky, its not...  its ysl. It came with a shoulder strap option but this one didn't come with the strap, so I found a  coach shoulder strap in the meantime




Ohh ok good to know my eyes haven't gone bad yet.. Maybe just my reading skills


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Normally I won't buy from Japan...but the service was fab



What a pretty bag! It's in great shape. I bought an Hermes scarf from a Japanese seller (after having it authenticated on tPF) and the transaction went very smoothly. Plus, the price was excellent. I think some of the Japanese sellers are very trustworthy.

Would love to see the bag when you put the Coach strap on it... I wonder if it would work with my version of the Small Muse?


----------



## jun3machina

Oooh gorgeous! I love ysl's metallics. I bet it would if you could find a match. Although I bet that particular bag looks super chic as a Lil evening bag as is


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Wow June, that def does not look like coach - had me fooled, pretty!
> 
> Hahahaha faith, I lurk mostly now but speak up with Debbies and Kates are mentioned... Duh! Lol curious to see what the purple Kate looks like? I remember you mentioned there was a pink one as well that you dreamed of owning




Yeah, there was a rose on poshmark, but the sellers closet wasn't active. 

Here's the purple kate


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Yeah, there was a rose on poshmark, but the sellers closet wasn't active.
> 
> Here's the purple kate
> 
> View attachment 2876678




Omgness that is so beautiful!! I think I'm in love! Please definitely let me know if you ever think about letting it go


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Omgness that is so beautiful!! I think I'm in love! Please definitely let me know if you ever think about letting it go



thanks! it's a definite keeper, though, sorry 

i just noticed your avatar. where do i find a life size teddy bear?!


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> thanks! it's a definite keeper, though, sorry
> 
> i just noticed your avatar. where do i find a life size teddy bear?!




Haha I figured  guess it's time to update my sig lol

You can get the bear at Costco! 93 inches tall! Will set you back a few hundred dollars though


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Haha I figured  guess it's time to update my sig lol
> 
> You can get the bear at Costco! 93 inches tall! *Will set you back a few hundred dollars though*



how far from the exit are they displayed, and does costco have security guards? i'm asking for a friend.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> how far from the exit are they displayed, and does costco have security guards? i'm asking for a friend.




Hahaha I think it varies by store  They're huge and super heavy, may take two guys and a big enough car to make a decent getaway.


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Hahaha I think it varies by store  They're huge and super heavy, may take two guys and a big enough car to make a decent getaway.



this is already sounding like too much effort for me...


----------



## kateincali

And now I am definitely, completely, totally banned


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> And now I am definitely, completely, totally banned
> 
> View attachment 2876878




For a sec when I only saw the post text on my phone, thought you had gone and bought the giant bear


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> For a sec when I only saw the post text on my phone, thought you had gone and bought the giant bear



i'm 2 1/2 hours from a costco. the bear will never be mine *sniff*

in reality, that bear would creep me the fluck out


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> i'm 2 1/2 hours from a costco. the bear will never be mine *sniff*
> 
> 
> 
> in reality, that bear would creep me the fluck out




Yeah, it's huge. I think it could crush you with its weight 

http://instagram.com/p/w2vK3KHUJR/


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Yeah, it's huge. I think it could crush you with its weight
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/w2vK3KHUJR/



that is kind of terrifying


----------



## Eru

I have totally stared at those bears at costco until my friend dragged me away and told me that I could not get one as it will literally not fit in my car.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> I have totally stared at those bears at costco until my friend dragged me away and told me that I could not get one as it will literally not fit in my car.




How about on the roof?


----------



## kateincali

i'm so incredibly cold that i'm wondering if it's worth buying that bear, cutting it open, and just living inside of it. i'm sure there's a site out there that would also pay me to record what life is like as a giant bear so really, this is one solution for two problems.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> i'm so incredibly cold that i'm wondering if it's worth buying that bear, cutting it open, and just living inside of it. i'm sure there's a site out there that would also pay me to record what life is like as a giant bear so really, this is one solution for two problems.




Omgness I can't stop laughing at work right now, picturing you inside the bear hahahaha it does sound super warm and comfy though


----------



## thundercloud

faith_ann said:


> i'm so incredibly cold that i'm wondering if it's worth buying that bear, cutting it open, and just living inside of it. i'm sure there's a site out there that would also pay me to record what life is like as a giant bear so really, this is one solution for two problems.



Seriously this I've gotta see/encourage. LOL. hi faith!

Hi gals! It's been awhile but i wanted to pop in and say hello. Trying to be good so I'm trying the whole shopping in my closet thing and the "1 bag in/1 bag out" rule. Since it's barely been a month, so far I'm doing okay.


----------



## Izzy48

faith_ann said:


> And now I am definitely, completely, totally banned
> 
> View attachment 2876878



Your bags are gorgeous!!


----------



## rorosity

faith_ann said:


> And now I am definitely, completely, totally banned
> 
> View attachment 2876878




What is the style name of the black quilted bag?  That is really unique.


----------



## kateincali

thundercloud said:


> Seriously this I've gotta see/encourage. LOL. hi faith!
> 
> Hi gals! It's been awhile but i wanted to pop in and say hello. Trying to be good so I'm trying the whole shopping in my closet thing and the "1 bag in/1 bag out" rule. Since it's barely been a month, so far I'm doing okay.




Hey! Yes, this is definitely an idea to be encouraged. Who says I don't have goals in life?!

A month is better than the 26 minutes it took me to break that rule. What did you get this month?



pookybear said:


> Omgness I can't stop laughing at work right now, picturing you inside the bear hahahaha it does sound super warm and comfy though




The only downside to this that springs to mind is that I'll need an entirely new wardrobe. I'm not going to be a naked teddy bear. That's inappropriate.


----------



## kateincali

rorosity said:


> What is the style name of the black quilted bag?  That is really unique.




It's the Meredith. I also had it in pink but sold it this month. Really kind of regretting that.



Izzy48 said:


> Your bags are gorgeous!!




Thank you! My taste has changed a little so I'm doing a little collection overhaul. The plan was to sell and *then* buy, but it's not working out like that so far. Oops lol


----------



## kateincali

Does anyone know if, when you purchase something on shop hers for the BIN price, you have to pay immediately? I didn't realize that when you accept an offer, the buyer has 24 hrs to pay, and I'm finding that they don't. I was wondering if, the next time someone makes an offer, I should just change the BIN price to their offer so that they have to pay immediately, or if they're still given 24 hrs.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> And now I am definitely, completely, totally banned
> 
> View attachment 2876878


love them


----------



## thundercloud

faith_ann said:


> Hey! Yes, this is definitely an idea to be encouraged. Who says I don't have goals in life?!
> 
> A month is better than the 26 minutes it took me to break that rule. What did you get this month?
> 
> The only downside to this that springs to mind is that I'll need an entirely new wardrobe. I'm not going to be a naked teddy bear. That's inappropriate.


LOL. i think i've been fairly "good", which is relative. in dec, i got the MG (mansur gavriel) royal blue large calfskin bucket tote. this month, i totally did not need anything, but a trip to NR netted me a brown valentino rockstud messenger bag. i just couldn't resist it, since i know i'll definitely use it. it's easier to attach pics via cell, so i'll have to make another post w pics.

as for a teddy bear wardrobe, oh the possibilities! 



faith_ann said:


> It's the Meredith. I also had it in pink but sold it this month. Really kind of regretting that.


you had the fluo pink one, right? or a diff one?



faith_ann said:


> Does anyone know if, when you purchase something on shop hers for the BIN price, you have to pay immediately? I didn't realize that when you accept an offer, the buyer has 24 hrs to pay, and I'm finding that they don't. I was wondering if, the next time someone makes an offer, I should just change the BIN price to their offer so that they have to pay immediately, or if they're still given 24 hrs.


i don't use shop-hers, so i have no clue. sorry!

*rorosity*, looking for a quilted amanda now?  glad you like the style! i thought i saw a black one on the bay not that long ago. most sellers don't know the name of that bag, so it's rarely listed by name. you'd have to search via other filters unfortunately.

*pooky*, you said your office is cold. cold enough for a warm bear outfit as well? you and faith could be twinsies!


----------



## thundercloud

And here are pics of my 2 recent purchases...MG royal bucket and V rockstud messenger


----------



## pookybear

thundercloud said:


> And here are pics of my 2 recent purchases...MG royal bucket and V rockstud messenger




Ahhh loving the rockstud!!! It looks very hip and edgy  

Haha sometimes it gets chilly enough, I wonder if teddy bear would be super comfy hmmmmm


----------



## rorosity

thundercloud said:


> And here are pics of my 2 recent purchases...MG royal bucket and V rockstud messenger



I love that Rockstud Messenger.  I had not seen that style before.  I love the Rockstud bags, but most of the styles seemed a bit too structured for my everyday lifestyle.  This one is perfect.

LOL, yep.....I was looking for a Black Quilted Amanda, but I did find one on Poshmark.    I LOVE that style.  I never would have looked twice at it before, because I would have thought it was too small and the shape not deep enough, but it really works well for me.  It's super comfortable to carry.  Thanks for making me want another bag that I don't NEED.


----------



## kateincali

i love the valentino, thunder! i avoid brown as a rule, but it seems to have gray tones in it?

yes, i have the fluo pink meredith. it was gorgeous...i do eventually want the stam in that color, though, and i wouldn't need two fluo pink bags.

the black is nice but i'm decidedly meh about it


----------



## kateincali

just moving this over from the finds thread...



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Also Bag Borrow or Steal is having another 30% off sale.
> Wasn't someone looking for a pink Baroque Single? They have a large for $346 after the discount.
> http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/buy/designers/marc-jacobs


that was me...sigh. why is everything on sale when i can't get it?!


----------



## Izzy48

thundercloud said:


> And here are pics of my 2 recent purchases...MG royal bucket and V rockstud messenger




Gorgeous bags! And I love your sweater!


----------



## kateincali

rorosity said:


> Wow, they do look similar.  The Kari seems to have some shape to it, though.  I like them both very much.  I think the Casey is the best bet for me.  I plan on using this as a knitting bag and need it to be big and easy to get in and out of.   I really love that yellow on the Kari.  I had a yellow Stam that looked like that.  I bet it's the same color.  I'd love to find that Kari in that color.
> 
> I can't stand carrying a blah knitting bag when I am used to carrying a nice handbag.  I usually use a Kate Spade tote, but I think the Casey will work out well.
> 
> It's funny how some of these bags are on my radar now.  When they first came out, I really liked them, but never ended up with one.



sounds like the casey will be the perfect size for you!

well, now's a good time to be rediscovering MJ bags. not so great if you're trying to clean out your closet, though...

i was actually really disappointed in the kari. i wanted it in saffron for years, but in person it is so much more of a mustard yellow than it looked in the photos i've seen. i was hoping for something bright and sunny


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> sounds like the casey will be the perfect size for you!
> 
> well, now's a good time to be rediscovering MJ bags. not so great if you're trying to clean out your closet, though...
> 
> i was actually really disappointed in the kari. i wanted it in saffron for years, but in person it is so much more of a mustard yellow than it looked in the photos i've seen. i was hoping for something bright and sunny


Wait... I'm confused. Which is the "true" picture, Faith? the one on the left, or the one on the right? I love the one on the right... reminds me of my "Curry" Balenciaga City bag...

... and my matching TT bracelet.


----------



## ElainePG

thundercloud said:


> And here are pics of my 2 recent purchases...MG royal bucket and V rockstud messenger


What great bags, *thundercloud*! The cobalt blue of the MG is really standout. The sweater is fun... I'm so tempted every time I see one on sale (I love Boston Terriers!).


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wait... I'm confused. Which is the "true" picture, Faith? the one on the left, or the one on the right? I love the one on the right... reminds me of my "Curry" Balenciaga City bag...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and my matching TT bracelet.




The left. The bright yellow is what I wanted but it's nothing close to that IRL


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The left. The bright yellow is what I wanted but it's nothing close to that IRL


Oh, what a shame! I'd call the one on the left "brown"... nothing at all like what you wanted. Did you buy the bag? Can you send it back?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh, what a shame! I'd call the one on the left "brown"... nothing at all like what you wanted. Did you buy the bag? Can you send it back?




It's something I bought last summer and yep, back it went. Still need a yellow bag at some point!


----------



## thundercloud

pookybear said:


> Ahhh loving the rockstud!!! It looks very hip and edgy
> 
> Haha sometimes it gets chilly enough, I wonder if teddy bear would be super comfy hmmmmm


thanks, pooky! my first valentino bag. 

i think the teddy bear would be super comfy since there's padding built right in! gosh, i wonder if you could burrow in it and no one would know you're sleeping? LOL.



rorosity said:


> I love that Rockstud Messenger.  I had not seen that style before.  I love the Rockstud bags, but most of the styles seemed a bit too structured for my everyday lifestyle.  This one is perfect.
> 
> LOL, yep.....I was looking for a Black Quilted Amanda, but I did find one on Poshmark.    I LOVE that style.  I never would have looked twice at it before, because I would have thought it was too small and the shape not deep enough, but it really works well for me.  It's super comfortable to carry.  Thanks for making me want another bag that I don't NEED.


thanks! i had never seen it before either until i found it at NR. i guess NR had it in brown, oxblood and black. i only found the brown though. it suits my casual lifestyle.

congrats on finding the black quilted amanda!  sorry for enabling you. my bad! 



faith_ann said:


> i love the valentino, thunder! i avoid brown as a rule, but it seems to have gray tones in it?
> 
> yes, i have the fluo pink meredith. it was gorgeous...i do eventually want the stam in that color, though, and i wouldn't need two fluo pink bags.
> 
> the black is nice but i'm decidedly meh about it


yeah, the brown is not a super warm brown, which i like. stam in fluo pink would be so pretty! i don't think i've seen many of those on the market.



Izzy48 said:


> Gorgeous bags! And I love your sweater!


thank you! from my fav spot - target.


----------



## thundercloud

ElainePG said:


> Wait... I'm confused. Which is the "true" picture, Faith? the one on the left, or the one on the right? I love the one on the right... reminds me of my "Curry" Balenciaga City bag...
> 
> ... and my matching TT bracelet.


beautiful and so cheery, elaine! love them both! 



ElainePG said:


> What great bags, *thundercloud*! The cobalt blue of the MG is really standout. The sweater is fun... I'm so tempted every time I see one on sale (I love Boston Terriers!).


thank you so much! i wanted a bright blue, so this bag definitely won me over. i honestly can't tell what type of dog it is, but my guess is a boxer? gotta love target!


----------



## ElainePG

thundercloud said:


> beautiful and so cheery, elaine! love them both!
> 
> 
> thank you so much! i wanted a bright blue, so this bag definitely won me over. i honestly can't tell what type of dog it is, but my guess is a boxer? gotta love target!



Thanks, *thundercloud*! The bracelet was the first purchase, and then I just "had" to get the matching bag! 

The sweater is from Tar-jay? No kiddin'! I thought it was a Marc Jacobs... the one with the Boston Terrier that he uses on a lot of his clothes. Fooled me!


----------



## thundercloud

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *thundercloud*! The bracelet was the first purchase, and then I just "had" to get the matching bag!
> 
> The sweater is from Tar-jay? No kiddin'! I thought it was a Marc Jacobs... the one with the Boston Terrier that he uses on a lot of his clothes. Fooled me!


i can see why! that yellow is so happy! i've almost talked myself into a couple bal bracelets in the past, but i'm resisting. i'm afraid once i buy one, i'll want more. LOL.

yes, the doggie sweater is from the oh so chic merona line!  i LOVE tar-jay!


----------



## nascar fan

thundercloud said:


> And here are pics of my 2 recent purchases...MG royal bucket and V rockstud messenger


----------



## ElainePG

Shameless plug for my latest reveal...

here... http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/reveal-the-last-mulberry-pink-bag-in-the-893633.html

just in case you're *not* watching the Superbowl this afternoon and you want to see some Mulberry action.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Shameless plug for my latest reveal...
> 
> here... http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/reveal-the-last-mulberry-pink-bag-in-the-893633.html
> 
> just in case you're *not* watching the Superbowl this afternoon and you want to see some Mulberry action.



this is beautiful  what a great find!

you might need that matching hermes scarf


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> this is beautiful  what a great find!
> 
> *you might need that matching hermes scarf*



*enable*

Faith, clear your mailbox! I'm trying to send you a message, and I'm getting a bounce-back.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> *enable*
> 
> Faith, clear your mailbox! I'm trying to send you a message, and I'm getting a bounce-back.



a little enabling never hurt anyone...well unless it involved something stab-y

oops, all cleared!


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Shameless plug for my latest reveal...
> 
> 
> 
> here... http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/reveal-the-last-mulberry-pink-bag-in-the-893633.html
> 
> 
> 
> just in case you're *not* watching the Superbowl this afternoon and you want to see some Mulberry action.




Oh my gosh, im all backed up on this feed but oh my gosh I see this and im in love! The color &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh my gosh, im all backed up on this feed but oh my gosh I see this and im in love! The color &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


Isn't it great? This is *exactly* the color I had been dreaming about for the past 3 months.

How are you feeling? And did you get your thesis done?


----------



## Eru

Love that bright happy pink,


----------



## Eru

By the way, really high on the list of novelty items on which I do not need to spend $400 is this, but I still want it: http://tinyurl.com/k6fpms2  It's such a stupid clutch/wristlet/bag but I totally love it.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Love that bright happy pink,


Thank you!



Eru said:


> By the way, really high on the list of novelty items on which I do not need to spend $400 is this, but I still want it: http://tinyurl.com/k6fpms2  It's such a stupid clutch/wristlet/bag but I totally love it.


What on *earth* is it????? (Other than a hot air balloon, obviously.) I'm assuming some sort of mini-bag, but I can't figure out how it opens. Is it Kate Spade?


----------



## kateincali

that's a fun bag, eru



ElainePG said:


> What on *earth* is it????? (Other than a hot air balloon, obviously.) I'm assuming some sort of mini-bag, but I can't figure out how it opens. Is it Kate Spade?



i know you weren't asking me, but it opens from the middle

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/kate-sp...74260555&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585


----------



## Eru

Haha, yes, it is totally Kate Spade (creator of so many ridiculous clutches).  More photos on how it opens here: http://www.katespade.com/flights-of-fancy-balloon-bag/PXRU5350,en_US,pd.html?pid=PXRU5350


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> that's a fun bag, eru
> 
> i know you weren't asking me, but it opens from the middle
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/kate-sp...74260555&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585





Eru said:


> Haha, yes, it is totally Kate Spade (creator of so many ridiculous clutches).  *More photos on how it opens here:* http://www.katespade.com/flights-of-fancy-balloon-bag/PXRU5350,en_US,pd.html?pid=PXRU5350



It is definitely fun bag.

But.

I hate to be a party-pooper, but don't understand the physics of this bag. Wouldn't everything fall out as soon as you open it?


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> It is definitely fun bag.
> 
> But.
> 
> I hate to be a party-pooper, but don't understand the physics of this bag. Wouldn't everything fall out as soon as you open it?



There's a fabric divider between the two halves (which means it can't hold large items) but it stops stuff from falling out when you open it.  It's just really hard to see in the photos because it's made of the same material as the lining.  See?  Totally practical, .


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Isn't it great? This is *exactly* the color I had been dreaming about for the past 3 months.
> 
> How are you feeling? And did you get your thesis done?




Yes, that's the pink I've been dreaming of too! Im still dreaming..

Still quite congested, I can't wait till this brutal winter is over and I can breathe out of both nostrils again! I met with my advisor and he gave only great feedback so my thesis is basically done short of bulking up my results chapter!


----------



## ElainePG

nikknak728 said:


> yes, that's the pink i've been dreaming of too! Im still dreaming..
> 
> Still quite congested, i can't wait till this brutal winter is over and i can breathe out of both nostrils again! *i met with my advisor and he gave only great feedback so my thesis is basically done short of bulking up my results chapter!*



*yay!*


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> *There's a fabric divider between the two halves* (which means it can't hold large items) but it stops stuff from falling out when you open it.  It's just really hard to see in the photos because it's made of the same material as the lining.  See?  Totally practical, .



Oh. Well, that makes much more sense... thank you.

So are you going to get it?

I'll admit I was tempted by the KS bag that was shaped like a lemon, but I resisted. I was also very tempted by the bracelet that said "When life gives you lemons, make Limoncello" but I passed on that, too. I'm really trying *very* hard to cut down on impulse purchases.

But then I just bought an Hermès scarf on eBay today, so go figure...


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> Still quite congested, I can't wait till this brutal winter is over and I can breathe out of both nostrils again! I met with my advisor and he gave only great feedback so my thesis is basically done short of bulking up my results chapter!



Sorry you're not feeling well (I'm also sick, boo this winter) but CONGRATULATIONS!!!  That is a major win!  Hooray!!



ElainePG said:


> So are you going to get it?
> 
> I'll admit I was tempted by the KS bag that was shaped like a lemon, but I resisted. I was also very tempted by the bracelet that said "When life gives you lemons, make Limoncello" but I passed on that, too. I'm really trying *very* hard to cut down on impulse purchases.
> 
> But then I just bought an Hermès scarf on eBay today, so go figure...



I don't think I can justify spending $400 on it (that's half a piece of Megan Clark jewelry!  Well over half for some! ((and under half for others, shhh)))  If it goes on sale though, I might give in.  It can join my other ridiculous Kate Spade clutches (I have the one that kind of looks like the Titanic, the newspaper one, and one of the book ones).

Haha, I love those both.  KS specializes in cutesy things that one doesn't need.

Ooooh, pictures?


----------



## kateincali

edit nvm


----------



## nascar fan

Just posting a random outfit picture. 
Still love the Sm Jema


----------



## kateincali

Love the ayers, nas


----------



## nascar fan

Spring items!!!!!!  So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Spring items!!!!!!  So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!



Trés cute, *nas*! The jacket is especially wonderful, with the giant buttons. It would go with a pencil skirt *or* pants, don't you think? And therefore is very versatile. Is the color a sort of blue-grey? Or is my computer monitor being annoying again?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Sorry you're not feeling well (I'm also sick, boo this winter) but CONGRATULATIONS!!!  That is a major win!  Hooray!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I can justify spending $400 on it (that's half a piece of Megan Clark jewelry!  Well over half for some! ((and under half for others, shhh)))  If it goes on sale though, I might give in.  It can join my other ridiculous Kate Spade clutches (I have the one that kind of looks like the Titanic, the newspaper one, and one of the book ones).
> 
> Haha, I love those both.  KS specializes in cutesy things that one doesn't need.
> 
> *Ooooh, pictures?*



I don't have the scarf yet, but here are 3 images from the eBay seller. I figure it's okay to post them, since I bought her scarf. 

It's an Hermès scarf called _Turandot_, and the images are all Chinese (the last one is a phoenix... a mythological bird). Turandot is an opera by Puccini that is set in China... thus all the Chinese symbolism on the scarf. This has been my HG scarf ever since I first saw it a year ago. It's fairly hard to find, especially in this colorway, especially at a reasonable price from a reputable seller. So I jumped!

I think it will go perfectly with my Cognac Baroque Single XL Quilted Crossbody. It has hammered brass hardware, which will pick up the persimmon background color of the scarf. I usually wear black, but I think this scarf requires navy. Fortunately, I have a few things...


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I don't have the scarf yet, but here are 3 images from the eBay seller. I figure it's okay to post them, since I bought her scarf.
> 
> It's an Hermès scarf called _Turandot_, and the images are all Chinese (the last one is a phoenix... a mythological bird). Turandot is an opera by Puccini that is set in China... thus all the Chinese symbolism on the scarf. This has been my HG scarf ever since I first saw it a year ago. It's fairly hard to find, especially in this colorway, especially at a reasonable price from a reputable seller. So I jumped!
> 
> I think it will go perfectly with my Cognac Baroque Single XL Quilted Crossbody. It has hammered brass hardware, which will pick up the persimmon background color of the scarf. I usually wear black, but I think this scarf requires navy. Fortunately, I have a few things...


Pretty, Elaine!

The navy jacket, I can't tell the true shade.  Looks like a grayish navy, but who knows.
Love it, though!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Pretty, Elaine!
> 
> The navy jacket, I can't tell the true shade.  Looks like a grayish navy, but who knows.
> Love it, though!


Oh, so you don't have it yet? I kind of assumed that it was in your house already!

I definitely need to "beef up" my navy wardrobe a bit. I *for sure* don't need any more black, and brown (or taupe, or beige) doesn't do a thing for me, but blue works because my eyes are blue. And so are my eyeglass frames! But I don't know how much navy I'll find in the Spring collections. I wouldn't mind finding another skirt that *isn't* denim... I find that I wear my Nic + Zoe denim skirt all the time, but it's a pretty casual look.

I have 2 blue MJ Large Single bags that would be very happy if I owned more navy outfits: one in Bluette with silver hardware, and the other in Metallic Navy with gold hardware. Right now they're languishing in my purse closet!


----------



## TokyoBound

nascar fan said:


> Just posting a random outfit picture.
> Still love the Sm Jema



Omg, I adore those shoes, are those your Miu Miu' s?

Love your new spring items as well, especially the print on that blouse.


----------



## TokyoBound

ElainePG said:


> I don't have the scarf yet, but here are 3 images from the eBay seller. I figure it's okay to post them, since I bought her scarf.
> 
> It's an Hermès scarf called _Turandot_, and the images are all Chinese (the last one is a phoenix... a mythological bird). Turandot is an opera by Puccini that is set in China... thus all the Chinese symbolism on the scarf. This has been my HG scarf ever since I first saw it a year ago. It's fairly hard to find, especially in this colorway, especially at a reasonable price from a reputable seller.



That scarf is amazing!  Great story behind it too.  I adore Hermes scarves and have 3, but never really wear them because I'm still slightly challenged when it comes to tying them (I even have the cards and everything).


----------



## Eru

Nas, I love that skirt you're wearing and the jacket.  The skirt makes me think it's warmer out than it really is.

Elaine, that scarf is so beautiful!  I've seen a filming of Turandot, but never seen it live.  It's probably one of, if not the, prettiest Hermes scarf I've seen.


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Nas, I love that skirt you're wearing and the jacket.  The skirt makes me think it's warmer out than it really is.
> 
> Elaine, that scarf is so beautiful!  I've seen a filming of Turandot, but never seen it live.  It's probably one of, if not the, prettiest Hermes scarf I've seen.


Thanks!
Yeah, it's actually a summer dress.  Well, I say summer because it is sleeveless.  I hesitate wearing it because of the red, the big floral plus leopard.  It isn't exactly very conservative.  Oh well.  I don't really have a boss, so I say it's ok.


----------



## nascar fan

TokyoBound said:


> Omg, I adore those shoes, are those your Miu Miu' s?
> 
> Love your new spring items as well, especially the print on that blouse.


They are Miu Mius!  I love them sooooooooo very much.  They are tall but very ez to walk in.  As long as you don't fall off of them.  
I get compliments on them from men and women.  I should have bought another color or a backup pair.


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> That scarf is amazing!  Great story behind it too.  I adore Hermes scarves and have 3, but *never really wear them because I'm still slightly challenged when it comes to tying them* (I even have the cards and everything).



Thank you, *TokyoBound*. I never found the cards to be particularly helpful. Have you ever gone to Mai Tai's web site? Or checked out YouTube under "Knotting Hermès Scarves"? (or even "how to tie a silk scarf"... it doesn't have to be Hermès!). I find that I learn better by watching someone model the knots, and you can watch the videos over & over. 



Eru said:


> Nas, I love that skirt you're wearing and the jacket.  The skirt makes me think it's warmer out than it really is.
> 
> Elaine, that scarf is so beautiful!  *I've seen a filming of Turandot, but never seen it live.*  It's probably one of, if not the, prettiest Hermes scarf I've seen.



Thank you, *Eru*! I was lucky enough to see the opera live on stage, and _Nessun dorma_ is one of my favorite arias, surpassed only by the flower duet from _Lakmé_.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qx2lMaMsl8

The scarf just arrived, and now that I'm studying it carefully I see that it is just filled with symbols. I'm going to be doing a *lot* of research!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah, it's actually a summer dress.  Well, I say summer because it is sleeveless.  I hesitate wearing it because of the red, the big floral plus leopard.  It isn't exactly very conservative.  Oh well.  *I don't really have a boss, so I say it's ok.*



*You're* the boss, *nas*! So whatever you say, goes! Also, the black blazer makes it look a bit more conservative and only shows a peek of the large floral. I think it's a terrific look!


----------



## nascar fan

Oh, how I wish these gorgeous MJ pumps fit me right!  They are just to die for.  I love the curvy lines.
And I Am going to keep the black zipper cardi.  I can't remember now what season it is.  It is on sale, so I guess that would be fall/winter.  I'm not sure.  I love it, though.
cashmere/wool blend.  Thick and squishy.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Oh, how I wish these gorgeous MJ pumps fit me right!  They are just to die for.  I love the curvy lines.
> And I Am going to keep the black zipper cardi.  I can't remember now what season it is.  It is on sale, so I guess that would be fall/winter.  I'm not sure.  I love it, though.
> cashmere/wool blend.  Thick and squishy.


I live in cardis like that practically all year 'round here on the coast! This one is just great, *nas*. It has a very interesting weave to it, and the zippers are snazzy!

What's the problem with the pumps? To big? Too small?


----------



## ElainePG

My *Turandot* scarf is here, and I'm spending a windy Friday experimenting with knots. So far, this is the best one I've done (though it *for sure* doesn't go with the argyle sweater, but it's freezing here and this is one of my warmest sweaters!)

I looked through my purse closet, and I think my MJ Large Single in Bluette will be the perfect bag choice. There's a lot more blue in the scarf than I had originally thought, especially if I knot it properly. I know the color looks sort of purple in the photo, but that's just my iPhone being strange.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I live in cardis like that practically all year 'round here on the coast! This one is just great, *nas*. It has a very interesting weave to it, and the zippers are snazzy!
> 
> What's the *problem with the pumps*? To big? Too small?


I don't own 1 single pair of pumps.  My heel bone is narrow, I guess.  I walk out of every one I've ever tried on.  And, believe me, I've tried the heel inserts, the front inserts, etc.  I was hoping these would somehow work.  They are beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I don't own 1 single pair of pumps.  My heel bone is narrow, I guess.  I walk out of every one I've ever tried on.  And, believe me, I've tried the heel inserts, the front inserts, etc.  *I was hoping these would somehow work.  They are beautiful*.



They certainly are! I wouldn't be able to wear them because of the high heels, but I didn't realize that you had a problem with regular pumps. That's why you wear shoes with straps across, I guess? Like your gorgeous Chanel ones?


----------



## Eru

Pity because those pumps are stunners!  I have trouble with any pointed toe shoe because while my feet are mostly narrow-to-normal, where my toes/phalanges connect to my metatarsals (my foot knuckle??) is really, really wide and cannot fit in pointed toe shoes without it hurting insanely.  I have a couple pairs that I'll suffer for because they're so cute, but whenever I wear them, I bring back up shoes in case I have to walk more than 100 feet.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

nascar fan said:


> I don't own 1 single pair of pumps.  My heel bone is narrow, I guess.  I walk out of every one I've ever tried on.  And, believe me, I've tried the heel inserts, the front inserts, etc.  I was hoping these would somehow work.  They are beautiful.




I have the same problem- narrow heels! I should own stock in the heel insert companies I have so many. Do you also have high arches? I refer to my feet as "Barbie feet" because my arch looks like hers... I just bought a pair of Jimmy Choo pumps and they actually fit without slipping. Have you tried any Choos?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Pity because those pumps are stunners!  I have trouble with any pointed toe shoe because while my feet are mostly narrow-to-normal, *where my toes/phalanges connect to my metatarsals (my foot knuckle??) is really, really wide and cannot fit in pointed toe shoes without it hurting insanely.*  I have a couple pairs that I'll suffer for because they're so cute, but whenever I wear them, I bring back up shoes in case I have to walk more than 100 feet.



I've got *exactly* the same problem, *Eru*! That's why I like this pair of patent leather MbMJ flats... they're cut low and they're nice and wide at the base of my toes (where the big toe connects to the foot). 

Of course, they're nowhere near as sexy as high heels, but I can walk for miles in them.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I've got *exactly* the same problem, *Eru*! That's why I like this pair of patent leather MbMJ flats... they're cut low and they're nice and wide at the base of my toes (where the big toe connects to the foot).
> 
> Of course, they're nowhere near as sexy as high heels, but I can walk for miles in them.



Oooh, I will have to go check them out!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> They certainly are! I wouldn't be able to wear them because of the high heels, but I didn't realize that you had a problem with regular pumps. That's why you wear shoes with straps across, I guess? Like your gorgeous Chanel ones?


Exactly, Elaine!


----------



## nascar fan

Was told an interesting tidbit today:  the new MJ line is made at same factory as Chanel and YSL.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Was told an interesting tidbit today:  the new MJ line is made at same factory as Chanel and YSL.


That is fascinating, *nas*! Do you mean the shoes, the bags, the clothes, or all of the above?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> That is fascinating, *nas*! Do you mean the shoes, the bags, the clothes, or all of the above?


She was talking about the new handbag line


----------



## Madsteph

Wasn't sure where to post so I thought I'd post here! Hello! I'm new to the purse forum and currently nosing through the forums of all my favourite designers! I am a massive fan of Marc Jacobs - I love the crushed leather effect and for Christmas was given the mini natasha bag in aluminum. It's gorgeous but I've yet to take it out of the bag as I don't want to damage it! x


----------



## nascar fan

Madsteph said:


> Wasn't sure where to post so I thought I'd post here! Hello! I'm new to the purse forum and currently nosing through the forums of all my favourite designers! I am a massive fan of Marc Jacobs - I love the crushed leather effect and for Christmas was given the mini natasha bag in aluminum. It's gorgeous but I've yet to take it out of the bag as I don't want to damage it! x


Welcome.
Take it out and use it.  That's what it's for!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Welcome.
> Take it out and use it.  That's what it's for!


+!
(And we'd love to see a picture!)


----------



## thundercloud

ElainePG said:


> Shameless plug for my latest reveal...
> 
> here... http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/reveal-the-last-mulberry-pink-bag-in-the-893633.html
> 
> just in case you're *not* watching the Superbowl this afternoon and you want to see some Mulberry action.


LOVE the bright pop of color, elaine!! beauitful bag! and such a pretty hermes scarf! the bluette single will be perfect with it!



Eru said:


> By the way, really high on the list of novelty items on which I do not need to spend $400 is this, but I still want it: http://tinyurl.com/k6fpms2  It's such a stupid clutch/wristlet/bag but I totally love it.


i love her novelty items! so fun! i wanted that lucky cat clutch on a chain, but knew that i would probably not have any occasion to ever use it. 

*nas*, gorgeous outfits as usual! those pumps are so pretty! unfortunately, i can't wear heels that high. i'd be teeter-tottering and walking COMPLETELY ungracefully. LOL. but at least i know that, so i avoid anything higher than 3 inches. plus, my feet would prob kill me. as i get older, i find myself veering towards "comfort" brands as much as it pains me to say that. my recent shoe purchases have all been cole haans, with some clarks ankle booties thrown in.

i'm still holding firm. no recent bag purchases to speak of. whew. but that doesn't mean i'm not watching things on the bay. sigh. *rolls eyes*

hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## Eru

thundercloud said:


> *nas*, gorgeous outfits as usual! those pumps are so pretty! unfortunately, i can't wear heels that high. i'd be teeter-tottering and walking COMPLETELY ungracefully. LOL. but at least i know that, so i avoid anything higher than 3 inches. plus, my feet would prob kill me. as i get older, i find myself veering towards "comfort" brands as much as it pains me to say that. my recent shoe purchases have all been cole haans, with some clarks ankle booties thrown in.



Haha I just bought two new pairs of Clarks ankle booties.  They are so comfyyy.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Oooh, I will have to go check them out!


I bought mine last year at Zappos. They no longer have the exact pair, but they do have these...

http://couture.zappos.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-tuxedo-logo-plaque-ballerina-black2

...which are similar and which I own in silver (also extremely comfy). I wore the silver ones to a bat mitzvah last summer and was able to dance the hora in them! With gusto!


----------



## ElainePG

thundercloud said:


> *LOVE the bright pop of color, elaine!! beauitful bag! and such a pretty hermes scarf! the bluette single will be perfect with it!*
> 
> 
> i love her novelty items! so fun! i wanted that lucky cat clutch on a chain, but knew that i would probably not have any occasion to ever use it.
> 
> *nas*, gorgeous outfits as usual! those pumps are so pretty! unfortunately, i can't wear heels that high. i'd be teeter-tottering and walking COMPLETELY ungracefully. LOL. but at least i know that, so i avoid anything higher than 3 inches. plus, my feet would prob kill me. as i get older, i find myself veering towards "comfort" brands as much as it pains me to say that. my recent shoe purchases have all been cole haans, with some clarks ankle booties thrown in.
> 
> i'm still holding firm. no recent bag purchases to speak of. whew. but that doesn't mean i'm not watching things on the bay. sigh. *rolls eyes*
> 
> hope you all had a great weekend!



Thank you for all the kind words, *thundercloud*! 

I used to  wear 2.5 inch heels (always Ferragamos) for work... they were so comfortable, I could run down the street in them. And I would wear 3 inch heels on the weekends, like to a party. Alas, those days are over... I console myself with pretty flats. MbMJ or Cole Haan for everyday, and AGL (and occasionally Ferragamo, if it's on sale!) for dressier occasions. It's a bummer, because I could use the extra inches (I'm 5' tall exactly), but high heels just aren't in the cards any more. I console myself with handbags and scarves!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> She was talking about the new handbag line


I just checked out the MJ site... some interesting new bags! And a silk/cashmere scarf with roses on it that I REALLY want, but I'll wait until it goes on sale next fall.

This one: http://www.marcjacobs.com/petal-pri...cgid=women-marc-jacobs-ready-to-wear#start=29


----------



## thundercloud

Eru said:


> Haha I just bought two new pairs of Clarks ankle booties.  They are so comfyyy.


LOL. i bought myself the same style but in diff colors. i got both the black and tan versions. i didn't get them this cheap though, since i bought them late fall. they are seriously SUPER comfortable with socks and without. no break-in required (and no blisters). 
http://www.clarksusa.com/us/womens/...e-boots/Spye-Celeste-Black-Leather/p/26103500



ElainePG said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, *thundercloud*!
> 
> I used to  wear 2.5 inch heels (always Ferragamos) for work... they were so comfortable, I could run down the street in them. And I would wear 3 inch heels on the weekends, like to a party. Alas, those days are over... I console myself with pretty flats. MbMJ or Cole Haan for everyday, and AGL (and occasionally Ferragamo, if it's on sale!) for dressier occasions. It's a bummer, because I could use the extra inches (I'm 5' tall exactly), but high heels just aren't in the cards any more. I console myself with handbags and scarves!


i tried on some ferragamo varina (?) flats, but the patent leather ones seem to require some break-in. they used to have a ferragamo outlet down in carlsbad, but it closed down. bummer.

i DID buy myself these pretty cole haan "party" glitter and suede shoes though. they are really comfortable!
http://www.dsw.com/shoe/cole+haan+solange+glitter+pump?prodId=313471

i know what you mean about consoling yourself. LOL. i've been on a dress kick lately, looking for well fitting sheath dresses, shift dresses, that could be worn both for work and personal events.



ElainePG said:


> I just checked out the MJ site... some interesting new bags! And a silk/cashmere scarf with roses on it that I REALLY want, but I'll wait until it goes on sale next fall.
> 
> This one: http://www.marcjacobs.com/petal-pri...cgid=women-marc-jacobs-ready-to-wear#start=29


ack! that's the scarf i totally want as well!! i saw it on the nordie's site i think? keep me posted if you happen to find it on sale, please.


----------



## ElainePG

thundercloud said:


> ack! that's the scarf i totally want as well!! i saw it on the nordie's site i think? keep me posted if you happen to find it on sale, please.



There are two versions of that scarf. One is on NM for $295, and it's cotton. I think after 15 minutes, it would be one huge wrinkle. The other is on the MJ site, and it's $595 (yikes!). That's the cashmere/silk one, and it's the one I want. But obviously not at that price! I own 3 of the cashmere/silk oblongs... all bought in the late fall when they (finally!) went on sale, and I live in them in the winter. They still aren't cheap, even on sale, but they are totally worth it!


----------



## thundercloud

*Elaine*, you're right! it was NM's website! not nordie's...my mistake. thank you for letting me know there are 2 versions! i didn't realize MJ did that. i don't own any MJ scarves. i do have a MBMJ one though. i love cotton since i'm so anti-static. i try to avoid fabrics that could generate static cling.  call me a weirdo, i know.  so while i envision cashmere/silk would feel wonderful, i'd be concerned about static cling and snagging it on something (since i'm clumsy like that). it doesn't really get cold enough down here to justify buying many scarves though. darn.


----------



## ElainePG

thundercloud said:


> *Elaine*, you're right! it was NM's website! not nordie's...my mistake. thank you for letting me know there are 2 versions! i didn't realize MJ did that. i don't own any MJ scarves. i do have a MBMJ one though. i love cotton since i'm so anti-static. i try to avoid fabrics that could generate static cling.  call me a weirdo, i know.  so while i envision cashmere/silk would feel wonderful, i'd be concerned about static cling and snagging it on something (since i'm clumsy like that). it doesn't really get cold enough down here to justify buying many scarves though. darn.


Oh, *thundercloud*, I hadn't even noticed your location! You're due south of me! I guess you're right... the cashmere/silk shawls probably wouldn't get much use down there. Up here on the central coast, they are lifesavers. I will say, though, that I haven't experienced a static problem with them (perhaps because they're 35% silk?) and they are very smooth, not "nubbly," so snagging hasn't been a problem. 

I have no experience with the cotton versions of the MJ scarves, though I believe *nascar* has one. I'd just worry about wrinkling... it even looks wrinkled in the NM pictures! But that's just me... I own a full-sized steamer, and I'm *always* steaming my clothes to get the wrinkles out.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I just checked out the MJ site... some interesting new bags! And a silk/cashmere scarf with roses on it that I REALLY want, but I'll wait until it goes on sale next fall.
> 
> This one: http://www.marcjacobs.com/petal-pri...cgid=women-marc-jacobs-ready-to-wear#start=29


Oh, shoot, Elaine!  I had that scarf here last week.
This blue one is the same as the pink.  
Here is a pic of the blue.
The pink was beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Oh, shoot, Elaine!  I had that scarf here last week.
> This blue one is the same as the pink.
> Here is a pic of the blue.
> The pink was beautiful.


The blue one looks *fabulous* with your new Incognito bag, *nascar*. I assume you decided not to keep the scarf? I think the blue color would be terrific on you. Do you think it will (eventually) go on sale? I remember when you sent me a frantic PM about the "squiggle" scarf going on sale... I was there in a heartbeat! I always think of that one as "your" scarf, LOL!


----------



## thundercloud

ElainePG said:


> Oh, *thundercloud*, I hadn't even noticed your location! You're due south of me! I guess you're right... the cashmere/silk shawls probably wouldn't get much use down there. Up here on the central coast, they are lifesavers. I will say, though, that I haven't experienced a static problem with them (perhaps because they're 35% silk?) and they are very smooth, not "nubbly," so snagging hasn't been a problem.
> 
> I have no experience with the cotton versions of the MJ scarves, though I believe *nascar* has one. I'd just worry about wrinkling... it even looks wrinkled in the NM pictures! But that's just me... I own a full-sized steamer, and I'm *always* steaming my clothes to get the wrinkles out.


oh elaine, you might just sway me towards trying the cashmere/silk version if i can find it on sale! i LOVE soft things.   i tend to wear scarves w leather jackets and then i feel like i'm static cling city due to the fabric liners inside leather jackets in addition to wearing a scarf. i don't get to dress like that very often though. today ended up being 80 deg by my house. whew! hot!


----------



## ElainePG

thundercloud said:


> oh elaine, you might just sway me towards trying the cashmere/silk version if i can find it on sale! i LOVE soft things.   i tend to wear scarves w leather jackets and then i feel like i'm static cling city due to the fabric liners inside leather jackets in addition to wearing a scarf. i don't get to dress like that very often though. today ended up being 80 deg by my house. whew! hot!


80 degrees????? Wow, there really is a significant differentce between Northern & Southern CA! Are you inland, or near the coast? It can get pretty hot (well, EXTREMELY hot) in the summer here, if you go 20 miles inland. Like, at our house (1/2 mile from the water) it will be 65 degrees in July, and 20 miles inland it will be nearing 100. No cashmere/silk scarves for those folks!


----------



## thundercloud

ElainePG said:


> 80 degrees????? Wow, there really is a significant differentce between Northern & Southern CA! Are you inland, or near the coast? It can get pretty hot (well, EXTREMELY hot) in the summer here, if you go 20 miles inland. Like, at our house (1/2 mile from the water) it will be 65 degrees in July, and 20 miles inland it will be nearing 100. No cashmere/silk scarves for those folks!


i'm somewhat inland, about 30 min drive to the nearest beach. you're lucky to live so close to the water! my family lives close to the coast as well, and i'm always jealous of their cooler weather! in july, our house could easily be in the 90's. it doesn't get up into the 100's that often - thank heavens! i'm not a hot weather gal. my ideal temps are 60's-70's.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> The blue one looks *fabulous* with your new Incognito bag, *nascar*. I assume you decided not to keep the scarf? I think the blue color would be terrific on you. Do you think it will (eventually) go on sale? I remember when you sent me a frantic PM about the "squiggle" scarf going on sale... I was there in a heartbeat! I always think of that one as "your" scarf, LOL!


Decided not to keep.  
And the Incognito bag was sent to me to look at.  The one that is ordered for me is the next season and it will be textured.  The SA hasn't even seen it yet.  We are hoping it is the perfect blue.  
(I kept the black zipper cardi instead of the scarf)
Yes, the pink and blue scarves will go on sale (if any are left).  They aren't as expensive as others, so they may sell at full price.


----------



## ElainePG

thundercloud said:


> i'm somewhat inland, about 30 min drive to the nearest beach. you're lucky to live so close to the water! my family lives close to the coast as well, and i'm always jealous of their cooler weather! in july, our house could easily be in the 90's. it doesn't get up into the 100's that often - thank heavens! i'm not a hot weather gal. my ideal temps are 60's-70's.


Me too, *thundercloud*! That's one of the reasons we picked this area for our retirement home. The temperature remains fairly stable, between 60 & 70 most days, dropping into the 50s at night. I rarely need a jacket, unless it's raining. Once in a while we get a "heat wave" in the winter (80 degrees) and everyone whines, and now & then we get a "cold snap" (40 degrees) and... you guessed it... everyone whines! But basically I can wear the same clothes all year round. 

You're right... living close to the water is really special. 1/2 mile in one direction is Monterey Bay, and 1/2 mile in the other direction is the Pacific Ocean (we're on a peninsula, obviously!). My favorite walk is along the bay, with a Marc Jacobs silk/cashmere shawl wrapped around my neck to keep the chill away.

*Eru*... does this make you homesick???


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Decided not to keep.
> And the Incognito bag was sent to me to look at.  The one that is ordered for me is the next season and it will be textured.  The SA hasn't even seen it yet.  We are hoping it is the perfect blue.
> (I kept the black zipper cardi instead of the scarf)
> *Yes, the pink and blue scarves will go on sale (if any are left).  They aren't as expensive as others, so they may sell at full price.*



Really? I thought I remembered that the Squiggle scarf and the Jaguar scarf (both F/W13) were originally $595, same as this year's Petal scarf. And then they went on sale, and I bought them for something like $295. Am I remembering it wrong? Did they originally list for more?

A textured Incognito sounds absolutely gorgeous... fingers crossed that the blue is perfect. Does your SA have any idea how the the texturing will be done? Is there a current bag that's textured in the same way?


----------



## TokyoBound

You have so much willpower Nas, to send stuff back!  I don't think I could unless I _really_ disliked it.

Elaine, I love MaiTai' s site!  I watched one of her vids on how to use a scarf ring with a Gavroche, but I don't think I ever replicated it too well.  I have trouble still with the base fold (Pli De Base?).


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> You have so much willpower Nas, to send stuff back!  I don't think I could unless I _really_ disliked it.
> 
> Elaine, I love MaiTai' s site!  I watched one of her vids on how to use a scarf ring with a Gavroche, but I don't think I ever replicated it too well.  *I have trouble still with the base fold (Pli De Base?)*.



Well, I will say that the Bias Fold really *is* important to master... all the other "fancier" knots depend on it! MaiTai shows how to do it here:
http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2010/09/how-to-fold-hermes-scarf-in-basic-bias.html

I learned how to do it years ago, from a SA in an Hermès boutique (it must have been a slow day!). I remember he was very patient with me, because I kept messing up. And then once I "had" it, it seemed so simple, and I wondered why I was so confused! After that, I never forgot how to do it. 

It really isn't hard... it just takes patience. I think it's worth taking the time to learn it, if you want to make pretty knots in your scarves. And of course, it doesn't just have to be *Hermès* scarves! I use the same knots on my Valentino scarves, and they look just as pretty.


----------



## nascar fan

http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/the...id-fashion-week-8167174?module=theyarewearing


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> http://www.wwd.com/fashion-news/the...id-fashion-week-8167174?module=theyarewearing


Good spotting, *nascar*! I'm assuming that's a full-sized Stam?


----------



## nascar fan

TokyoBound said:


> *You have so much willpower Nas*, to send stuff back!  I don't think I could unless I _really_ disliked it.
> 
> Elaine, I love MaiTai' s site!  I watched one of her vids on how to use a scarf ring with a Gavroche, but I don't think I ever replicated it too well.  I have trouble still with the base fold (Pli De Base?).


Tokyo, I have very little willpower!  It's all I can do to send things back.  But when I add up how much it would be to keep it, it makes the decision a little easier.  I keep thinking about what is coming next, "so don't mess it up now!"
You know, meaning if I kept what she sent to look at until mine arrives, then I wouldn't stand a chance of being able to afford them both.
But I did get a chance to see the smooth, the textured, see how the size works.  And I kept the zipper cardigan and have already used the heck out of it.  It feels like a dream!  Instant warmth.  
It was hard to send back the blue scarf.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Good spotting, *nascar*! I'm assuming that's a full-sized Stam?


Yeah, in need of some sprucing up.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Yeah, in need of some sprucing up.


It might help if she didn't drop cigarette ash all over it?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> It might help if she didn't drop cigarette ash all over it?


my thought exactly!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> my thought exactly!!!!!!!!



Whew! After I typed my comment, I suddenly thought, "What if *nas* is a smoker? I've just offended her in at least ten different ways!!!"


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Whew! After I typed my comment, I suddenly thought, "What if *nas* is a smoker? I've just offended her in at least ten different ways!!!"


I used to be a casual/binge/whatever smoker.  I quit 11 years ago.  Hubby wouldn't marry me until I did.  LOL!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I used to be a casual/binge/whatever smoker.  I quit 11 years ago.  *Hubby wouldn't marry me until I did*.  LOL!



Good for you! Hubby did you a real favor.

The Hubster was a casual smoker too... he never bought a pack, but he'd "bum" a cigarette here or there. He was still doing that when we first met, a million years ago, and then one day he bummed a cigarette from my girlfriend Bonnie on a day that he had a bad cold, and it tasted *awful* to him! He put it out immediately, saying YUCK! And he never smoked again. 

Good thing, too, 'cuz i never would have gotten serious with him (let alone engaged, never mind _married_) if he had been any kind of smoker!


----------



## thundercloud

Ugh. It was a sweltering 90+ degrees today. When it gets that hot, i don't always like to carry leather bags. Hope it's going to cool down soon!

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> A mini-reveal my MJ Lex wallet arrived from Gilt this afternoon. And (wonder of wonders!) they sent the correct color!
> 
> I just adore the richness of the leather and the feel of the quilting. When The Hubster saw the shining brass plate on the front, he said "Wow! You'll need sunglasses whenever you take your wallet out of your bag!"
> 
> Tonight I'll have the fun of transferring over all my credit cards & cash, getting everything all "tucked away." That's always such a treat with a new wallet!
> 
> Okay here's the reveal:




Really nice Elaine. Didn't realize this was on your to buy list!


----------



## kateincali

thundercloud said:


> Ugh. It was a sweltering 90+ degrees today. When it gets that hot, i don't always like to carry leather bags. Hope it's going to cool down soon!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!




....

It's 20 degrees here. Trade? lol


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> ....
> 
> It's 20 degrees here. Trade? lol


Faith - you moved???????????????????????


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Faith - you moved???????????????????????



Yep, in November


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Yep, in November


Hmm.  You need to just come on down to Tx.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Hmm.  You need to just come on down to Tx.



I need to go back to CA. 

I'm not sure whereabouts you are in TX, but we drove cross-country to NC down 94E, through Odessa and Forth Worth. I'm assuming there are, um, nicer areas?

You guys have a remarkable amount of dead kittens on the highway, though. That was weird.


----------



## ElainePG

thundercloud said:


> Ugh. It was a sweltering 90+ degrees today. When it gets that hot, i don't always like to carry leather bags. Hope it's going to cool down soon!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!



I'm so glad it doesn't get that hot "up North" where I am, *thundercloud*! We're having unseasonably warm weather for February... upper 70s... but it's not sweltering. I'm carrying my Flame Red MJ Mini54, and it's working just fine. I know just what you mean about carrying leather when it's super hot... everything sticks to it!

But just imagine what all the poor people in New England are going through... blizzard after blizzard! I'd rather than be hot than cold, any day. I lived in snowy places my entire life before The Hubster & I retired out here. I've def had enough of shoveling! 

Happy Valentines Day back atcha!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Really nice Elaine. Didn't realize this was on your to buy list!


Oh, goodness, *izzy*... where did you find that? I bought that wallet a year ago! Were you looking through old posts?

However, I can report that I *still* adore the wallet, but only with my larger bags, like my Gucci Bamboo Shopper Leather Tote, or my MJ Mini 54 bags. It also fits perfectly into my Mulberry Alexa, but it's just a wee bit too big for my new Willow. The qulting makes it really special.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I need to go back to CA.
> 
> I'm not sure whereabouts you are in TX, but we drove cross-country to NC down 94E, through Odessa and Forth Worth. I'm assuming there are, um, nicer areas?
> 
> You guys have a remarkable amount of dead kittens on the highway, though. That was weird.


Oh my.  You probably saw the worst.
I don't know what 94E is, but maybe you went I-20 east through FW?  I am in the Dallas/FW area.  
Dead kittens?  Ewww!  If I see one, I am sad for a week.  I can remember seeing one in the last year, though.  Strange.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Oh my.  You probably saw the worst.
> I don't know what 94E is, but *maybe you went I-20 east through FW*?  I am in the Dallas/FW area.
> Dead kittens?  Ewww!*  If I see one, I am sad for a week.  I can remember seeing one in the last year, though.  Strange.*


*

Wait, this wasn't a fluke? It's seriously a common sight?!

Yes, 94E turns into I-20E

Odessa was awful. I'm not sure what I thought oil rigs would do to the air quality, but I never expected it to be so dark. We ended up having to stay there on a weekend, where the ratio of men to women was about 1/50, and they were all drunk. Prostitutes seemed to do quite well lol

The motel ended up having cockroaches, too, but the only other option had a review from earlier in the day, with photos, of a room with blood splashed over the walls. So, yeah, my first impression of TX was not great *


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Wait, this wasn't a fluke? It's seriously a common sight?!
> 
> Yes, 94E turns into I-20E
> 
> Odessa was awful. I'm not sure what I thought oil rigs would do to the air quality, but I never expected it to be so dark. We ended up having to stay there on a weekend, where the ratio of men to women was about 1/50, and they were all drunk. Prostitutes seemed to do quite well lol
> 
> The motel ended up having cockroaches, too, but the only other option had a review from earlier in the day, with photos, of a room with blood splashed over the walls. So, yeah, my first impression of TX was not great


Oh, you read it wrong.  I can only remember seeing one dead kitty, and that was about a yr ago.  I couldn't get the thought out of my head.  Poor little thing!
Um, Odessa is another world.  Scary!
You would probably be a Dallas girl.


----------



## thundercloud

faith_ann said:


> ....
> 
> It's 20 degrees here. Trade? lol


yeah, i think i'll have to pass on that offer. thanks though!   

this may be convoluted thinking, but i feel like you can at least bundle up in cold weather vs w hot weather, where there's only so much you can take off or do to cool off. esp since the sun can be intense out here w no cloud cover (not as intense as places closer to the equator, but strong enough to feel like my skin is burning).



ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad it doesn't get that hot "up North" where I am, *thundercloud*! We're having unseasonably warm weather for February... upper 70s... but it's not sweltering. I'm carrying my Flame Red MJ Mini54, and it's working just fine. I know just what you mean about carrying leather when it's super hot... everything sticks to it!
> 
> But just imagine what all the poor people in New England are going through... blizzard after blizzard! I'd rather than be hot than cold, any day. I lived in snowy places my entire life before The Hubster & I retired out here. I've def had enough of shoveling!
> 
> Happy Valentines Day back atcha!


it definitely is a bit odd for february! i was hoping it would stay on the cooler side for awhile longer.

i've never lived in a place with that much snow, so i can't realistically compare. the closest i got was oklahoma, where we had snow in the winter and super hot summers. too extreme for me in terms of the seasonal differences. i guess i'm just a california girl at heart!


----------



## kateincali

thundercloud said:


> yeah, i think i'll have to pass on that offer. thanks though!
> 
> this may be convoluted thinking, but i feel like you can at least bundle up in cold weather vs w hot weather, where there's only so much you can take off or do to cool off. esp since the sun can be intense out here w no cloud cover (not as intense as places closer to the equator, but strong enough to feel like my skin is burning).
> 
> it definitely is a bit odd for february! i was hoping it would stay on the cooler side for awhile longer.
> 
> i guess i'm just a california girl at heart!




Me, too!

There's only so much bundling up you can do when it's 10 degrees. I have Raynaud's so I don't do well in cold. 

On the financial side of things, it's also a lot cheaper to run fans or a/c. The heating bill last month was $960 and it was still cold inside. I can't do it and I need a time machine.


----------



## nascar fan

MbyMJ runway show to start in 32 mins.
http://www.marcjacobs.com/on/demand...undefined&utm_campaign=marc-by-marc-fw15-live


----------



## nascar fan

Omg, my cat chewed up handle on Stam.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

nascar fan said:


> Omg, my cat chewed up handle on Stam.




No!! This is a nightmare of mine with my dog. Is it bad?


----------



## nascar fan

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> No!! This is a nightmare of mine with my dog. Is it bad?


puncture holes in handle.  I'm just speechless.  I will take pics.  so sad, but I knew he had that tendency.  He is a newer addition to our family.  My fault for not keeping it out of his reach.


----------



## nascar fan

:rain:


----------



## kateincali

Eek, sorry, nas.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Eek, sorry, nas.


Yeah, me too.  I'm just numb.  
Stupid cat.  I love him, but, dang, did he have to do THAT?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Yeah, me too.  I'm just numb.
> 
> Stupid cat.  I love him, but, dang, did he have to do THAT?




I bet a good leather repair place could fix that up, though 

Cats do seem to enjoy destroying things.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Hi everyone, Hope you are all doing well,
This is my first time posting o MJ Thread, Im new to this brand.
Im looking for a Marc by Marc Jacobs lil Ukita as a work bag, something I can carry everywhere and everyday.
I know that the safest option is to go with Black, however I have this rule to never have any color more than two times, helps me to purchase new styles and never have a boring collection.
Here where I live I dont have so many options with the color when it comes to lil Ukita, I came across violet and I dont know, I never had anything purple or close to that shade, Im not scared to go bold, but I want to make sure that I can use the life out of it, dont like when my handbags sit in their dust bag for eternity.
So what do you think? should I go with this color? is it appropriate for office and work environment?
P.S: This picture is the closest I could find to the color I saw, what do you thing?


----------



## nascar fan

Ladan Mrss said:


> Hi everyone, Hope you are all doing well,
> This is my first time posting o MJ Thread, Im new to this brand.
> Im looking for a Marc by Marc Jacobs lil Ukita as a work bag, something I can carry everywhere and everyday.
> I know that the safest option is to go with Black, however I have this rule to never have any color more than two times, helps me to purchase new styles and never have a boring collection.
> Here where I live I dont have so many options with the color when it comes to lil Ukita, I came across violet and I dont know, I never had anything purple or close to that shade, Im not scared to go bold, but I want to make sure that I can use the life out of it, dont like when my handbags sit in their dust bag for eternity.
> So what do you think? should I go with this color? is it appropriate for office and work environment?
> P.S: This picture is the closest I could find to the color I saw, what do you thing?
> 
> View attachment 2899817


Personally, I like it.  It will go well with taupe, black, gray.  Pretty.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I bet a good leather repair place could fix that up, though
> 
> Cats do seem to enjoy destroying things.


Really?  We have one of the best places around right here.  Neiman's, Nords, everyone sends their bags there for repairs.  I will take it and see what they can do.


----------



## nascar fan

MJ runway show is today at 5 CST


----------



## nascar fan

*OMG that was absolutely fantastic!!!!!!!!  he outdid Valentino, in my mind.  redeemed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
Edit:  maybe I'd better change my avatar, after making that statement!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *OMG that was absolutely fantastic!!!!!!!!  he outdid Valentino, in my mind.  redeemed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> Edit:  maybe I'd better change my avatar, after making that statement!


Oh, dang... I missed it! I was stuck on a tech support call with Comcast (stupid Help Line!). Can I watch a rerun if I go to the mj.com site?


----------



## ElainePG

Ladan Mrss said:


> Hi everyone, Hope you are all doing well,
> This is my first time posting o MJ Thread, Im new to this brand.
> Im looking for a Marc by Marc Jacobs lil Ukita as a work bag, something I can carry everywhere and everyday.
> I know that the safest option is to go with Black, however I have this rule to never have any color more than two times, helps me to purchase new styles and never have a boring collection.
> Here where I live I dont have so many options with the color when it comes to lil Ukita, I came across violet and I dont know, I never had anything purple or close to that shade, Im not scared to go bold, but I want to make sure that I can use the life out of it, dont like when my handbags sit in their dust bag for eternity.
> *So what do you think? should I go with this color? is it appropriate for office and work environment?*
> P.S: This picture is the closest I could find to the color I saw, what do you thing?
> 
> View attachment 2899817


I tend to wear bags that are a bright pop of color (see my avatar, for example... it's a Marc Jacobs Mini54 in Flame Red). That's because the rest of my outfit tends to be neutral: black, navy, taupe, cream. 

So I personally am in love with that color, and I would buy it. But if you tend to wear a lot of color in your outfit, you might have trouble getting this color bag to match. For example, if you wear a lot of red, and then you carry a violet (or purple) bag, it would probably clash, and would be too "busy" for the work environment. It's all a matter of your personal style. If you mostly wear neutral colors, then a bright bag would be great.

I hope this helps, and good luck in your search for the perfect bag!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Oh, dang... I missed it! I was stuck on a tech support call with Comcast (stupid Help Line!). Can I watch a rerun if I go to the mj.com site?


http://www.marcjacobs.com/on/demand...fined&utm_campaign=marc-jacobs-fall-2015-live
It's a little tricky to get it full screen.  click on the X and the side-to-side arrow, or something like that.


----------



## ElainePG

Heads up! There's a Marc Jacobs quilted wallet on Bluefly right now... reduced from $400 to $289, with an additional $40 off site-wide for some reason or other, with the code GET40. 

They're calling the color "lime" but it looks bright yellow to me.

I own the slightly smaller version of this wallet in Cognac, and I adore it. MJ isn't making quilted wallets any more, so this is a soon-to-be-extinct species!

http://www.bluefly.com/marc-jacobs-...wallet/p/334294801/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20068


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Heads up! There's a Marc Jacobs quilted wallet on Bluefly right now... reduced from $400 to $289, with an additional $40 off site-wide for some reason or other, with the code GET40.
> 
> They're calling the color "lime" but it looks bright yellow to me.
> 
> I own the slightly smaller version of this wallet in Cognac, and I adore it. MJ isn't making quilted wallets any more, so this is a soon-to-be-extinct species!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/marc-jacobs-...wallet/p/334294801/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20068


Get off of Blue Fly and watch the runway show!  LOL!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Heads up! There's a Marc Jacobs quilted wallet on Bluefly right now... reduced from $400 to $289, with an additional $40 off site-wide for some reason or other, with the code GET40.
> 
> 
> 
> They're calling the color "lime" but it looks bright yellow to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I own the slightly smaller version of this wallet in Cognac, and I adore it. MJ isn't making quilted wallets any more, so this is a soon-to-be-extinct species!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/marc-jacobs-...wallet/p/334294801/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20068



It's acid green and not as yellow as it photographs.

It's not a colour I would recommend purchasing, though. It discolours and fades easily, which is too bad because I loved my acid green baroque.

Examples http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261328318939

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231472698082


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> http://www.marcjacobs.com/on/demand...fined&utm_campaign=marc-jacobs-fall-2015-live
> 
> It's a little tricky to get it full screen.  click on the X and the side-to-side arrow, or something like that.




I found my next grocery shopping outfit!

That aside, I loved the 4 minutes I watched before my short attention span won out


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *I found my next grocery shopping outfit!*
> 
> That aside, I loved the 4 minutes I watched before my short attention span won out
> 
> View attachment 2901396


I know, right? When I started the video, The Hubster was watching over my shoulder. His eyes about popped out of his head when he saw that model. He started sputtering "But... but... but... I can see her..."


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Get off of Blue Fly and watch the runway show!  LOL!


I did! I *loved* it! Even Model #6, wearing nothing but sheer netting... although (unlike *Faith_Ann*) I personally think it's too dressy for the grocery store. The opera, maybe...

I didn't love the way the models' hair was done... I could understand why the hair should be up, but there are more attractive ways of creating an updo. I did like the makeup: nothing but bright red lips. _Très_ dramatic.

I tried to take notes on some of my favorite outfits, but it was hard to write and watch at the same time. I saw a lot of great-looking cropped jackets. Some with slim sleeves, & some with big pouf-y sleeves. I'd love to own one of the cropped jackets with the slim sleeves (at my height, pouf-y sleeves would look totally stupid).

A great sparkly twinset (maybe navy?) early in the show. *Tons & tons* of glitter... so much fun! Especially when it was strategically placed on an otherwise matte fabric. I liked the contrast. Like there was one brown sleeveless 2-pice dress, very simple, with touches of black glitter-y trim. And a black 2-piece (this one *with* sleeves) with pink glitter-y trim in a sort of "plaid" effect. Stunning!

Which pieces are you going to buy, *nas*?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's acid green and not as yellow as it photographs.
> 
> It's not a colour I would recommend purchasing, though. It discolours and fades easily, which is too bad because I loved my acid green baroque.
> 
> Examples http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=261328318939
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=231472698082



Thanks, *faith_ann*. The photographs are really misleading. I wasn't planning to buy it, but anyone who does get it will be in for a real disappointment (unless they're smart, and follow this thread!)

I can't see myself buying anything in acid green, but it's good to know that it fades. Only MJ products, or any brand in that color? I know that Balenciaga blue bags are known to fade, though it might just be the old ones.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I did! I *loved* it! Even Model #6, wearing nothing but sheer netting... although (unlike *Faith_Ann*) I personally think it's too dressy for the grocery store. The opera, maybe...
> 
> I didn't love the way the models' hair was done... I could understand why the hair should be up, but there are more attractive ways of creating an updo. I did like the makeup: nothing but bright red lips. _Très_ dramatic.
> 
> I tried to take notes on some of my favorite outfits, but it was hard to write and watch at the same time. I saw a lot of great-looking cropped jackets. Some with slim sleeves, & some with big pouf-y sleeves. I'd love to own one of the cropped jackets with the slim sleeves (at my height, pouf-y sleeves would look totally stupid).
> 
> A great sparkly twinset (maybe navy?) early in the show. *Tons & tons* of glitter... so much fun! Especially when it was strategically placed on an otherwise matte fabric. I liked the contrast. Like there was one brown sleeveless 2-pice dress, very simple, with touches of black glitter-y trim. And a black 2-piece (this one *with* sleeves) with pink glitter-y trim in a sort of "plaid" effect. Stunning!
> 
> Which pieces are you going to buy, *nas*?


The hair?  The makeup?  I didn't even notice.  I think that is kind of the point, though.  Supposed to notice the clothes.
I already have a request in for the first bag that came down the runway, but who knows.  Sometimes those runway bags don't even become available.  Would love to have the leopard print one, but I'm sure it would cost a million dollars.
Honestly, I was already typing an email to the lovely SA before the show was over.  :shame:


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> The hair?  The makeup?  I didn't even notice.  I think that is kind of the point, though.  Supposed to notice the clothes.
> I already have a request in for the first bag that came down the runway, but who knows.  Sometimes those runway bags don't even become available.  Would love to have the leopard print one, but I'm sure it would cost a million dollars.
> *Honestly, I was already typing an email to the lovely SA before the show was over. * :shame:



I just knew it!!!

I know the hair & makeup are kept simple so they don't distract, but to me the hair looked *so* strange (strange as in "Martian," LOL!) that it kind of *did* distract me.

Maybe the leopard bag will only cost half a million dollars. Which means you'll save $$$ on it! I had my eye on the oversized clutch bags. Heavenly!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I found my next grocery shopping outfit!
> 
> That aside, I loved the 4 minutes I watched before my short attention span won out
> 
> View attachment 2901396


Attention span wore out?  You?  Dang!  That really surprises me.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Attention span wore out?  You?  Dang!  That really surprises me.



I can't focus on anything for any real length of time anymore


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *faith_ann*. The photographs are really misleading. I wasn't planning to buy it, but anyone who does get it will be in for a real disappointment (unless they're smart, and follow this thread!)
> 
> I can't see myself buying anything in acid green, but it's good to know that it fades. Only MJ products, or any brand in that color? I know that Balenciaga blue bags are known to fade, though it might just be the old ones.



I don't have any long term use experience for other brands, and there are too many factors to rule out one color across the board. It probably has more to do with the type of leather dyed than the color, like how purple and blue MBMJs faded on lambskin leather but not cow.


----------



## ElainePG

Isn't this a pretty combo? My MJ Mini54 with my new-to-me Hermès _Luna Park_ scarf. The scarf is from 1993; I bought it on eBay at a great price from a Japanese seller I've purchased from before. It was (literally) "dirt" cheap (it had a stain in one corner) but it came right out with some Stain Solution from The Laundress. Great product line, BTW, if you own a lot of silk scarves and you actually want to eat a meal while you wear them!


----------



## kateincali

very pretty combination, elaine


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Isn't this a pretty combo? My MJ Mini54 with my new-to-me Hermès _Luna Park_ scarf. The scarf is from 1993; I bought it on eBay at a great price from a Japanese seller I've purchased from before. It was (literally) "dirt" cheap (it had a stain in one corner) but it came right out with some Stain Solution from The Laundress. Great product line, BTW, if you own a lot of silk scarves and you actually want to eat a meal while you wear them!


pretty


----------



## kateincali

i'm banned, but i'm obsessed with this mae. sequins. want, please. it's on sale for a ridiculously cheap price, i think specifically just to taunt me.


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Isn't this a pretty combo? My MJ Mini54 with my new-to-me Hermès _Luna Park_ scarf. The scarf is from 1993; I bought it on eBay at a great price from a Japanese seller I've purchased from before. It was (literally) "dirt" cheap (it had a stain in one corner) but it came right out with some Stain Solution from The Laundress. Great product line, BTW, if you own a lot of silk scarves and you actually want to eat a meal while you wear them!




Great combo, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> very pretty combination, elaine





nascar fan said:


> pretty





skyqueen said:


> Great combo, Elaine!



Thank you *faith*, *nascar*, and *skyqueen*!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i'm banned, but i'm obsessed with this mae. sequins. want, please. it's on sale for a ridiculously cheap price, i think specifically just to taunt me.


It's really dramatic, *Faith*. It would go _really_ well with the dress you saw on the MJ runway show... the one you plan to wear to go grocery shopping.

Seriously, though... is the bag called "Mae"? I wasn't clear from your wording. The sequins are fabulous. And very much in keeping with MJ's S/S15 line.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's really dramatic, *Faith*. It would go _really_ well with the dress you saw on the MJ runway show... the one you plan to wear to go grocery shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, though... is the bag called "Mae"? I wasn't clear from your wording. The sequins are fabulous. And very much in keeping with MJ's S/S15 line.




Sequin bags and sheer dresses - just another weekday outfit.

Yes, the bag is called Mae. I think it's Fall 2014. There are several versions of it but I'm partial to shiny things.


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Isn't this a pretty combo? My MJ Mini54 with my new-to-me Hermès _Luna Park_ scarf. The scarf is from 1993; I bought it on eBay at a great price from a Japanese seller I've purchased from before. It was (literally) "dirt" cheap (it had a stain in one corner) but it came right out with some Stain Solution from The Laundress. Great product line, BTW, if you own a lot of silk scarves and you actually want to eat a meal while you wear them!




Lovely! The colors are fantastic together.


----------



## Izzy48

faith_ann said:


> i'm banned, but i'm obsessed with this mae. sequins. want, please. it's on sale for a ridiculously cheap price, i think specifically just to taunt me.



I somehow missed seeing this bag but I also think it's great. I am banned as well.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Sequin bags and sheer dresses - just another weekday outfit.
> 
> Yes, the bag is called Mae. I think it's Fall 2014. There are several versions of it but *I'm partial to shiny things*.



So are magpies!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Lovely! The colors are fantastic together.


Thank you, *Izzy*!


----------



## kateincali

Izzy48 said:


> I somehow missed seeing this bag but I also think it's great. I am banned as well.




I'm trying to be strong but it is SO CHEAP

Must resist.


----------



## ElainePG

I just saw this on YOOX. What is it??? It looks something like a Stam, except that the strap is wrong. And the color is strange: pink on the front, but peach-ish on the side. 

http://www.yoox.com/us/45242921UJ/i...source=linkshare_us#cod10=45242921UJ&sizeId=1


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I just saw this on YOOX. What is it??? It looks something like a Stam, except that the strap is wrong. And the color is strange: pink on the front, but peach-ish on the side.
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/us/45242921UJ/i...source=linkshare_us#cod10=45242921UJ&sizeId=1



it's a colorblock mini stam


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it's a colorblock mini stam


Thanks, *Faith*! I knew you'd know.

It's pretty, but I'm on a temporary ban.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *Faith*! *I knew you'd know.*
> 
> It's pretty, but I'm on a temporary ban.



useless information is all i retain...

i'm not a fan of the pale shades of pink. too pastel like.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> useless information is all i retain...
> 
> i'm not a fan of the pale shades of pink. too pastel like.


I know. I'd be afraid of color transfer. I lost my mind there for a second and forgot that I don't care for pastels.


----------



## thundercloud

ElainePG said:


> Isn't this a pretty combo? My MJ Mini54 with my new-to-me Hermès _Luna Park_ scarf. The scarf is from 1993; I bought it on eBay at a great price from a Japanese seller I've purchased from before. It was (literally) "dirt" cheap (it had a stain in one corner) but it came right out with some Stain Solution from The Laundress. Great product line, BTW, if you own a lot of silk scarves and you actually want to eat a meal while you wear them!



Such a pretty combo!! Thanks for the tip as well! I can be a bit clumsy, including getting food on clothes. Sigh.

Happy weekend, everyone! I missed the MJ runway shows so I'll have to catch up. I did see a great pic of MJ winking that Rachel Zoe posted on her IG. So handsome!


----------



## thundercloud

Btw nas, I'm so sorry your cat chewed up one of your stams!!


----------



## ElainePG

thundercloud said:


> Such a pretty combo!! Thanks for the tip as well! I can be a bit clumsy, including getting food on clothes. Sigh.
> 
> Happy weekend, everyone! I missed the MJ runway shows so I'll have to catch up. I did see a great pic of MJ winking that Rachel Zoe posted on her IG. So handsome!


Hi, *thundercloud*! If you ever want more details about The Laundress line, PM me. The Hubster fell the other day (he's okay, but he got some bad scrapes and a big tear in the knee of his favorite Sevens jeans  ) and he got a bunch of blood spots on the front of his favorite white (of course!) cotton sweater. It took me a couple of tries, but the stains came completely out. I used to use Shout for everything, but I'm sure it wouldn't have worked in this case.

Definitely watch the runway show... it's incredible!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I know. I'd be afraid of color transfer. I lost my mind there for a second and forgot that *I don't care for pastels*.


I like pastels on other people. As a blonde, I feel as though they should automatically work for me, but they do not.



thundercloud said:


> Such a pretty combo!! Thanks for the tip as well! I can be a bit clumsy, including getting food on clothes. Sigh.
> 
> Happy weekend, everyone! I missed the MJ runway shows so I'll have to catch up. I did see a great pic of MJ winking that Rachel Zoe posted on her IG. So handsome!



https://instagram.com/p/zU5JHaRTcF/

very cute!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I like pastels on other people. As a blonde, I feel as though they should automatically work for me, but they do not.
> 
> 
> 
> *https://instagram.com/p/zU5JHaRTcF/*
> 
> very cute!



Oh, that's a *super* cute picture! Thanks for posting.

I can wear "clear" pink against my face, like a scarf or a shirt collar (not a pink with any grey in it) but none of the other pastels. They wash me out. Of course it wouldn't matter in a bag, but I worry about a light-colored bag getting dirty. I own one cream-colored bag, and I think I've carried it once. It's a pretty bag, too!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh, that's a *super* cute picture! Thanks for posting.
> 
> I can wear "clear" pink against my face, like a scarf or a shirt collar (not a pink with any grey in it) but none of the other pastels. They wash me out. Of course it wouldn't matter in a bag, but I worry about a light-colored bag getting dirty. I own one cream-colored bag, and I think I've carried it once. It's a pretty bag, too!



What bag is it?

I also only own one cream bag, a Bianca, but have been too scared to ever use it for the same reason. I would sell it but figure I'll need one someday, and I wouldn't find one I like more.

Oh, I forgot I have a cream Debbie, too. I think of some SP's as collector's bags rather than usable ones, though.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> What bag is it?
> 
> I also only own one cream bag, a Bianca, but have been too scared to ever use it for the same reason. I would sell it but figure I'll need one someday, and I wouldn't find one I like more.
> 
> Oh, I forgot I have a cream Debbie, too. I think of some SP's as collector's bags rather than usable ones, though.


It isn't by Marc Jacobs. It's by an Italian company, *Pierotucci*. They are mostly a manufacturer for brands like Ferragamo, but they also carry their own line. You go to their web site and pick the bag style & color that you want... and they ship it to you. It's become more common now, with everyone getting excited about Massaccesi bags, but when I bought my Pierotucci in October 2013 nobody on tPF was doing it.

I just went to their site, and they no longer make the bag I own (called the Bauletto) in cream, though they make it in many other colors. But here's a picture of the bag, and also the interior, which I adore. Back when I got it, they would heat-stamp your initials right under the interior zipper. I REALLY should carry it more! I think I need to tie a small scarf on the handle to make it look a little more interesting.


----------



## llaga22

anyone bought an Incognito on sale? Did it ever go on sale?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It isn't by Marc Jacobs. It's by an Italian company, *Pierotucci*. They are mostly a manufacturer for brands like Ferragamo, but they also carry their own line. You go to their web site and pick the bag style & color that you want... and they ship it to you. It's become more common now, *with everyone getting excited about Massaccesi bags*, but when I bought my Pierotucci in October 2013 nobody on tPF was doing it.
> 
> I just went to their site, and they no longer make the bag I own (called the Bauletto) in cream, though they make it in many other colors. But here's a picture of the bag, and also the interior, which I adore. Back when I got it, they would heat-stamp your initials right under the interior zipper. I REALLY should carry it more! I think I need to tie a small scarf on the handle to make it look a little more interesting.



I'm sure you have one or two scarves that would work 

With no offense intended to anyone reading who likes them, I truly do not understand the Massaccesi love.


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> anyone bought an Incognito on sale? Did it ever go on sale?



There's a mushroom camel on sale at bluefly and I think, but am not sure, that some are less than retail on FarFetch. I haven't paid a lot of attention to the MSRP for the line.

I don't believe it went on sale at MJ boutiques. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Izzy48

faith_ann said:


> I'm trying to be strong but it is SO CHEAP
> 
> Must resist.




I actually looked for it and couldn't find it in the color you posted. It is good I didn't!


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> I actually looked for it and couldn't find it in the color you posted. It is good I didn't!


Izzy! You Must! Stay! Strong!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I'm sure you have one or two scarves that would work
> 
> 
> 
> With no offense intended to anyone reading who likes them, I truly do not understand the Massaccesi love.




I don't get it either, faith.  Oh...and hi, by the way.  Been MIA for a bit. &#128521;


----------



## nascar fan

Send good thoughts to our own MJ handbag model, Kyle.
http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2015/...ty-series-race-at-daytona-taken-off-strapped/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2ZBLnKkWgQw


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I don't get it either, faith.  Oh...and hi, by the way.  Been MIA for a bit. &#128521;


Hi, *eehlers*! Love your avatar!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Send good thoughts to our own MJ handbag model, Kyle.
> http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2015/...ty-series-race-at-daytona-taken-off-strapped/
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2ZBLnKkWgQw



Kyle looks *totally* fab! I love the way his Valentino (?) scarf matches his bright blue Stam.

ETA: Oh! I hadn't followed the link when I posted... poor Kyle!


----------



## ElainePG

Just splurged on a tube of the new Le Marc lipstick. Shipping is free on the MJ website if you use the code WELCOME, and you also get a free mini-size black eyeliner... adorable!

I chose #216, "Kiss Kiss Bang Bang," which they describe as Dusty Rose. I have waaaaay too many red lipsticks already!

Grabbed a screenshot, but I don't know how well it will show up.

EEK! It's ginormous! Sorry about that...


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I don't get it either, faith.  Oh...and hi, by the way.  Been MIA for a bit. &#128521;



hey there, what's new?


----------



## Izzy48

faith_ann said:


> I'm sure you have one or two scarves that would work
> 
> 
> 
> With no offense intended to anyone reading who likes them, I truly do not understand the Massaccesi love.




No offense taken but they are high quality bags. If you find the style that appeals to your personal taste, it is a great bag for the price point. I ordered a bespoke and frankly I was very pleased with it. I donated it to a charity auction and it was well received.


----------



## kateincali

Izzy48 said:


> No offense taken but they are high quality bags. If you find the style that appeals to your personal taste, it is a great bag for the price point. I ordered a bespoke and frankly I was very pleased with it. I donated it to a charity auction and it was well received.




I have read nice things about the quality. The appeal of the styles I've seen just escapes me, like how I'm sure the appeal of bags I own escapes other people.


----------



## Izzy48

I agree it's all personal taste! The quality is outstanding but the choice limited because it is a small operation.


----------



## kateincali

Izzy48 said:


> I agree it's all personal taste! The quality is outstanding but the choice limited because it is a small operation.




It's only 3 people, yes? That's impressive. 

I wish sitting on the floor in front of a heater was more exciting than it is.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's only 3 people, yes? That's impressive.
> 
> I wish *sitting on the floor* in front of a heater was more exciting than it is.



Not even a chair?:rain:


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Not even a chair?:rain:




The floor is the best angle from which to melt me from


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> The floor is the best angle from which to melt me from


I'm right there with you.  heater aimed directly at me.

and, Faith, I got to thinking about your voyage through my area.  It probably is that bad all over.  N Dallas is nice, but it's not CA.


----------



## nascar fan

I forgot how much I love this bag
Mercer


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I forgot how much I love this bag
> Mercer


WOW! That's a beauty! Is it navy & gold? Or is my monitor (yet again) being a pest?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I forgot how much I love this bag
> Mercer


love. i always forget this style exists, for some reason



nascar fan said:


> I'm right there with you.  heater aimed directly at me.
> 
> and, Faith, I got to thinking about your voyage through my area.  *It probably is that bad all over. * N Dallas is nice, but it's not CA.


 it can't possibly be lol

i'm sure there are some very nice areas of texas, like how there are some very awful areas of california. i would like to go to houston one day


----------



## kateincali

While we're on bags we forgot we love...

I saw this listed on eBay the other day and thought, I wish I could get that.

And then I remembered I already own it. I'm so bright sometimes.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> While we're on bags we forgot we love...
> 
> I saw this listed on eBay the other day and thought, I wish I could get that.
> 
> And then I remembered I already own it. I'm so bright sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 2908427




That's happened to me before too  just a sign we have too many bags to keep count


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> That's happened to me before too  just a sign we have too many bags to keep count



in my case, i think i'm just going senile


----------



## Izzy48

Absolutely love it!


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> While we're on bags we forgot we love...
> 
> I saw this listed on eBay the other day and thought, I wish I could get that.
> 
> And then I remembered I already own it. I'm so bright sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 2908427




Adorable! This bag would go with anything...so fun!


----------



## Eru

Faith, I just moved to upstate-ish NY and it was -18F yesterday morning.  Today it was pretty warm at 2F!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> WOW! That's a beauty! Is it navy & gold? Or is my monitor (yet again) being a pest?


Your monitor is crazy!!!!!!!  It's black.  



faith_ann said:


> love. i always forget this style exists, for some reason
> 
> 
> it can't possibly be lol
> 
> i'm sure there are some very nice areas of texas, like how there are some very awful areas of california. i would like to go to houston one day


Don't hold your breath for Houston being better.  



faith_ann said:


> While we're on bags we forgot we love...
> 
> I saw this listed on eBay the other day and thought, I wish I could get that.
> 
> And then I remembered I already own it. I'm so bright sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 2908427


I LOVE that bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Faith, I just moved to upstate-ish NY and it was -18F yesterday morning.  Today it was pretty warm at 2F!


Oh, ugh! I hope you brought tons of warm clothes with you. Or did you have to invest in a new Arctic Wardrobe?


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Faith, I just moved to upstate-ish NY and it was -18F yesterday morning.  Today it was pretty warm at 2F!




I'm sorry! That sounds positively miserable. At least there isn't as much snow here as I'm sure there is there. The whole east coast should just be considered a loss at this point.


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> Adorable! This bag would go with anything...so fun!




Except maybe the matching jacket

www.snobessentials.com/2010/01/mj-jacket.html

That might be a *tad* too much


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Your monitor is crazy!!!!!!!  It's black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath for Houston being better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that bag!




Thanks! I was happy to find it.

Ha, Houston sounds so promising!


----------



## nascar fan

anyone like the skirt?


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> Except maybe the matching jacket
> 
> www.snobessentials.com/2010/01/mj-jacket.html
> 
> That might be a *tad* too much




The jacket is gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> anyone like the skirt?


That is so *TOTALLY* "you," *nas*! And you already have the polka-dot stockings, so you're all set!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> That is so *TOTALLY* "you," *nas*! And you already have the polka-dot stockings, so you're all set!



I ordered it the other night when they were having an extra sale. 
Can't wait!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I ordered it the other night when they were having an extra sale.
> Can't wait!


You simply *must* model it for us! Didn't you buy one in a similar style last year, also on sale? I seem to remember the same type of overskirt.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> You simply *must* model it for us! Didn't you buy one in a similar style last year, also on sale? I seem to remember the same type of overskirt.


I have the burgundy/polka-dot one, and I have a regular pencil skirt in kind of the same material as this new one but not quite.
I just couldn't let the sale pass me by.  :shame:
My Incognito box has arrived at the FedEx location in town and will be here Monday.
  For some reason I am nervous.


----------



## nascar fan

*and i want these*
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/505122/Marc_Jacobs/embellished-leather-sandals


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *and i want these*
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/505122/Marc_Jacobs/embellished-leather-sandals


They'd be perfect in the hot Texas summers Can you wear a heel that high? I'm impressed!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> They'd be perfect in the hot Texas summers Can you wear a heel that high? I'm impressed!


Umm, well, considering these are my most comfy shoes ... that's a huge YES!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> They'd be perfect in the hot Texas summers Can you wear a heel that high? I'm impressed!


I'm sure they are a 4-inch heel, which is standard in the heel world.
same as my MJs and Valentino Rockstuds.  
I'm the high heel queen, woman!


----------



## nascar fan

*delete*  stupid post


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I'm sure they are a 4-inch heel, which is standard in the heel world.
> same as my MJs and Valentino Rockstuds.
> I'm the high heel queen, woman!


Color me impressed! If I could wear heels that size, people would be able to see me in a crowd!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Color me impressed! If I could wear heels that size, people would be able to see me in a crowd!


I wish I were more comfortable in flats.  They make my poor feet hurt, probably because they are ruined from wearing heels too much.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I wish I were more comfortable in flats.  They make my poor feet hurt, probably because they are ruined from wearing heels too much.


And I'm exactly the opposite... I'm fine in flats, but heels destroy me!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> And I'm exactly the opposite... I'm fine in flats, but heels destroy me!


This pair of GORGEOUS Valentino booties are the only heels I really have a hard time with.  I don't know why.  Maybe the pitch?  I can't figure it out.  So I resign myself to just knowing I have them.  
But aren't they pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> This pair of GORGEOUS Valentino booties are the only heels I really have a hard time with.  I don't know why.  Maybe the pitch?  I can't figure it out.  So I resign myself to just knowing I have them.
> But aren't they pretty!


Wow... they look like sculpture! And what a beautiful box they came in. Like jewelry. What a shame you can't wear them.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Wow... they look like sculpture! And what a beautiful box they came in. Like jewelry. What a shame you can't wear them.


At least they were on sale when I bought them.
:greengrin:


----------



## ElainePG

Pulled out my MJ Squiggle Scarf today... it's a perfect match for my bag, which is a vintage Coach that I just found, brand new, on Evil Bay. I sure do love those MJ silk & cashmere scarf/shawls when the weather is chilly! And even though I don't especially care for *new* Coach bags, this vintage one is beautifully made. (Made in the U.S.A., too!)


----------



## ElainePG

*Eru*, I seriously think you need this bag...


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> The jacket is gorgeous!



it is. i have an unhealthy obsession with this entire outfit



nascar fan said:


> anyone like the skirt?



i do! it's very you.



nascar fan said:


> I'm sure they are a 4-inch heel, which is standard in the heel world.
> same as my MJs and Valentino Rockstuds.
> I'm the high heel queen, woman!



i adore those heels...but they also greatly sadden me, because seeing anything in the ayers print reminds me of this that i missed:







new with tags. 

for $130

the world is so cruel :cry:


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i adore those heels...but they also greatly sadden me, because seeing anything in the ayers print reminds me of this that i missed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new with tags.
> 
> *for $130*
> 
> the world is so cruel :cry:



*$130???* Where on earth was it being listed? (Or can't you reveal your sources?)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> *$130???* Where on earth was it being listed? (Or can't you reveal your sources?)




Ha. eBay UK

That one will haunt me for a loooong time


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> it is. i have an unhealthy obsession with this entire outfit
> 
> 
> 
> i do! it's very you.
> 
> 
> 
> i adore those heels...but they also greatly sadden me, because seeing anything in the ayers print reminds me of this that i missed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new with tags.
> 
> for $130
> 
> the world is so cruel :cry:


oh, the irony.  a friend of mine got one from the boutique for 70% off.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> oh, the irony.  a friend of mine got one from the boutique for 70% off.



lucky! it's one of my dream bags


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> *Eru*, I seriously think you need this bag...



I saw that!  I love KS's novelty bags, they are usuallly so frickin' cute.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Pulled out my MJ Squiggle Scarf today... it's a perfect match for my bag, which is a vintage Coach that I just found, brand new, on Evil Bay. I sure do love those MJ silk & cashmere scarf/shawls when the weather is chilly! And even though I don't especially care for *new* Coach bags, this vintage one is beautifully made. (Made in the U.S.A., too!)



you look great! the bag and scarf go together wonderfully


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> you look great! the bag and scarf go together wonderfully


Thank you, Faith!! Green isn't my best color (I do better with jewel tones) but I just couldn't resist that Squiggle Scarf!


----------



## ElainePG

Just browsing on the MJ.com web site... the leather Natasha is back! Better than ever, and the price hasn't even gone up!

Isn't this red *gorgeous*? I love the look of the contrasting strap.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Just browsing on the MJ.com web site... the leather Natasha is back! Better than ever, and the price hasn't even gone up!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't this red *gorgeous*? I love the look of the contrasting strap.




I like the colors and the contrast, but I don't like the new shape. It looks a bit rectangular.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I like the colors and the contrast, but I don't like the new shape. It looks a bit rectangular.


Good spotting, Faith... I hadn't seen that. Also (now that we're discussing things we don't like), I don't like that there isn't a front pocket (under the flap-over) which is where I keep my cell phone in my current Natasha.

Good! Just saved myself $368!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Good spotting, Faith... I hadn't seen that. Also (now that we're discussing things we don't like), I don't like that there isn't a front pocket (under the flap-over) which is where I keep my cell phone in my current Natasha.
> 
> 
> 
> Good! Just saved myself $368!




There's a front pocket under the flap of the current natasha? I thought only the preppy nylon had that. I'm behind on my mbmj knowledge.


----------



## kateincali

I managed to cut 8 bags from my collection this week. More to go but happy I'm making progress! I had too many that just sat on the shelf.


----------



## Eru

Don't all Natashas have that flap pocket?  We're talking the pocket where the pocket = the flap, right?

I actually kind of like the new Natasha's shape...it might be more rectangular, but I always liked the ukita a lot, and this is like a happy hybrid (the Nikita?  Nakita?  Utasha? lol).


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> There's a front pocket under the flap of the current natasha? I thought only the preppy nylon had that. I'm behind on my mbmj knowledge.


There's a pocket under the Preppy Leather Natasha that I bought in 2011 or 2012. It's not the current one... they haven't made my bag for a while.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I managed to cut 8 bags from my collection this week. More to go but happy I'm making progress! I had too many that just sat on the shelf.


Well done! The ones on eBay sold? Or you went another route?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Don't all Natashas have that flap pocket?  *We're talking the pocket where the pocket = the flap, right?*
> 
> I actually kind of like the new Natasha's shape...it might be more rectangular, but I always liked the ukita a lot, and this is like a happy hybrid (the Nikita?  Nakita?  Utasha? lol).



No. The flap is the zippered thingie that folds over the front of the bag. The flap lifts up, and there's a pocket under it. Kinda like a kangaroo pouch. You don't see it unless you lift up the flap. But they don't have it in the new version.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> There's a pocket under the Preppy Leather Natasha that I bought in 2011 or 2012. It's not the current one... they haven't made my bag for a while.



Oh okay, I thought you meant the classic q natasha. I'm easily confused.



ElainePG said:


> Well done! The ones on eBay sold? Or you went another route?



I only sold one on eBay. Nothing's really moving there. 85% of my bags never make it to sites, I mostly just sell privately or to stores and use eBay as a last resort. The 180 day PayPal claim time makes me too nervous.


----------



## nascar fan

Neville Jacobs


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Neville Jacobs



neville is adorable. that's also him in my avatar

he has twitter and instagram accounts, too 
https://twitter.com/nevillejacobs
https://instagram.com/nevillejacobs/


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> neville is adorable. that's also him in my avatar
> 
> he has twitter and instagram accounts, too
> https://twitter.com/nevillejacobs
> https://instagram.com/nevillejacobs/


Thanks for the links!  He is just too cute!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Neville Jacobs


Oh, how cute! I didn't know about him. Has he been around forever, and I've just been out of it? (Perfectly possible...)


----------



## ElainePG

Eru... this is what I meant by a pocket under the flap... though this is a photo of a nylon Natasha. I find it a super handy place to keep my iPhone. It's exactly the right size. If the New Q Natasha had that pocket, I'd be buying one.

*In red.*


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh, how cute! I didn't know about him. Has he been around forever, and I've just been out of it? (Perfectly possible...)




I think Neville's almost 3, so he's only been in shoots since 2013

I've wanted a bull terrier since I saw this picture. Adorable


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I think Neville's almost 3, so he's only been in shoots since 2013
> 
> I've wanted a bull terrier since I saw this picture. Adorable
> 
> View attachment 2918559


He is so cute he doesn't look real!  I love him!


----------



## nascar fan

by the way, ladies, I have something pretty special in my greedy little paws.

and it isn't navy/dark gray either.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Eru... this is what I meant by a pocket under the flap... though this is a photo of a nylon Natasha. I find it a super handy place to keep my iPhone. It's exactly the right size. If the New Q Natasha had that pocket, I'd be buying one.
> 
> *In red.*



I did not know they had that pocket!!



nascar fan said:


> by the way, ladies, I have something pretty special in my greedy little paws.
> 
> and it isn't navy/dark gray either.



you can't tease like that!


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> I did not know they had that pocket!!
> 
> 
> 
> you can't tease like that!



ok, ok


----------



## nascar fan

*deleted*  will prob do a real reveal


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I think Neville's almost 3, so he's only been in shoots since 2013
> 
> I've wanted a bull terrier since I saw this picture. Adorable
> 
> View attachment 2918559




OMG. I think my heart just exploded from cuteness.


----------



## Eru

WAIT, I just realized I was being confused about the pocket under the flap and yes, my older bags totally have those.  I am a moron and was somehow seeing a pocket that was part of the flap, but on the inside.

Why would they get rid of that??  Everyone puts their phone there!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> WAIT, I just realized I was being confused about the pocket under the flap and yes, my older bags totally have those.  I am a moron and was somehow seeing a pocket that was part of the flap, but on the inside.
> 
> Why would they get rid of that??  Everyone puts their phone there!


I know... right? I called the Customer Service line at MJ.com to ask about it, because the description of the bag said it had a cell phone pocket. 

Turns out they were just talking about one of those wimpy little inside pockets on the side opposite the inside zipper. That's too small for anything except a teeny flip phone. Definitely NOT made for an iPhone. 

The CSR even admitted to me that she ALWAYS buys bags with an outside pocket, and agreed that dropping the outside pocket from the new Q Natasha was a bozo move. (Well, she put it more politely, but that was the subtext.)


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *deleted*  will prob do a real reveal


*nascar*, you are a big tease!  Be sure you post when you do the reveal.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I think Neville's almost 3, so he's only been in shoots since 2013
> 
> I've wanted a bull terrier since I saw this picture. Adorable
> 
> View attachment 2918559



Ya know, I just realized... my gradmother's maiden name was Jacobs! Maybe Marc and I are related! Or (even better) maybe *Neville* and I are related!

After all, we both like reading fashion magazines...


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> OMG. I think my heart just exploded from cuteness.


why doesn't the *kiticornfly in your avatar actually exist?

* i thought i created a new word, but after googling, i did not 



ElainePG said:


> Ya know, I just realized... my gradmother's maiden name was Jacobs! *Maybe Marc and I are related!* Or (even better) maybe *Neville* and I are related!
> 
> After all, we both like reading fashion magazines...


if you are, will you adopt me?

while we're on the subject of dogs, i think wesley lost his eyes


----------



## kateincali

This is cute from the front, but the back compartment looks odd, IMO

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/categorySearch.do?cid=1017611#vendor=700030093


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> This is cute from the front, but the back compartment looks odd, IMO
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/categorySearch.do?cid=1017611#vendor=700030093



I don't do chain straps but I kind of like it (the back pocket) in a functional way.

eta:the description says it's PVCa real no for me. I thought it was leather.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> This is cute from the front, but the back compartment looks odd, IMO
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/categorySearch.do?cid=1017611#vendor=700030093


I like the color blocking, but I know what you mean about the back. It looks like the high school kids walking home from school hunched over with overloaded backpacks.


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> I don't do chain straps but I kind of like it (the back pocket) in a functional way.
> 
> eta:the description says it's PVCa real no for me. I thought it was leather.


it's functional but it would bother me that it doesn't lay flat

i don't buy mbmj so i didn't look at the material, but that's disappointing that it's PVC. it must look horribly cheap in person.



ElainePG said:


> *I like the color blocking*, but I know what you mean about the back. It looks like the high school kids walking home from school hunched over with overloaded backpacks.


i'm on a colorblocking and crossbody strap kick

it's looks like they had pieces left over and didn't know what to do with them


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> wesley lost his eyes[/B]



Poor Wesley! Hope he doesn't bump into anything pointy!

I did a little googling, and while I theoretically *could* be related to MJ (both originally from NYC, same religion) we'd be distant (VERY distant) cousins. 

My paternal grandmother came to the U.S. in 1913 with her parents and 12 brothers & sisters. I'm sure the name was changed on Ellis Island from something multi-syllabic to "Jacobs." MJ was born in 1963, so the name would have been Jacobs for 50 years by that time. 

First he'd have to adopt *me*... then I'd adopt *you*. It would be a long shot!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it's functional but it would bother me that it doesn't lay flat
> 
> i don't buy mbmj so i didn't look at the material, but that's disappointing that it's PVC. it must look horribly cheap in person.
> 
> 
> i'm on a colorblocking and crossbody strap kick
> 
> it's *looks like they had pieces left over and didn't know what to do with them*


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> it's functional but it would bother me that it doesn't lay flat
> 
> i don't buy mbmj so i didn't look at the material, but that's disappointing that it's PVC. it must look horribly cheap in person.
> 
> 
> i'm on a colorblocking and crossbody strap kick
> 
> it's looks like they had pieces left over and didn't know what to do with them



I wonder if the PVC is a mistake on the website.
I have never tried MBMJ because I don't like the nameplate, it's too big for me.


----------



## ElainePG

The first time I've used my Preppy Leather Natasha in well over a year. I had forgotten how pretty it is. And lightweight. And easy to carry.


----------



## EGBDF

ElainePG said:


> The first time I've used my Preppy Leather Natasha in well over a year. I had forgotten how pretty it is. And lightweight. And easy to carry.



Such a pretty color!


----------



## ElainePG

EGBDF said:


> Such a pretty color!


Thank you! It's been so long since I've seen it (I keep all my handbags in their dust bags) I had actually forgotten...


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> why doesn't the *kiticornfly in your avatar actually exist?
> 
> 
> 
> * i thought i created a new word, but after googling, i did not




I wish I knew how to splice DNA to create one...of course, I'd have to find a unicorn and a rainbow cat....


----------



## nascar fan

reveal is happening


----------



## kateincali

I'm packing up some bags today. Is it weird that it makes me sad to put them in boxes? No one answer that lol 

I hope the salome will be able to breathe


----------



## Tuuli35

faith_ann said:


> I'm packing up some bags today. Is it weird that it makes me sad to put them in boxes? No one answer that lol
> 
> I hope the salome will be able to breathe
> 
> View attachment 2920956




This looks really cool


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I'm packing up some bags today. Is it weird that it makes me sad to put them in boxes? No one answer that lol
> 
> I hope the salome will be able to breathe
> 
> View attachment 2920956


Faith, Do Not Ever Get Rid of That Bag!  That is just too special.  No matter what, do not ever let it go!


----------



## kateincali

Tuuli35 said:


> This looks really cool




Thanks! It's fun. It's like a bag *and* a pet



nascar fan said:


> Faith, Do Not Ever Get Rid of That Bag!  That is just too special.  No matter what, do not ever let it go!




Oh, I'm definitely never, ever selling it. I am obsessed with it on a not entirely reasonable level


----------



## Tuuli35

faith_ann said:


> Thanks! It's fun. It's like a bag *and* a pet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm definitely never, ever selling it. I am obsessed with it on a not entirely reasonable level



You described it perfectly


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Thanks! It's fun. It's like a bag *and* a pet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm definitely never, ever selling it. I am obsessed with it on a not entirely reasonable level


I remember seeing one at Neimans.  Just absolutely adorable.  So ...  Well, there are not words for it.  It's fab


----------



## Izzy48

faith_ann said:


> I'm packing up some bags today. Is it weird that it makes me sad to put them in boxes? No one answer that lol
> 
> I hope the salome will be able to breathe
> 
> View attachment 2920956



Your bag is absolutely awesome!


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> I'm packing up some bags today. Is it weird that it makes me sad to put them in boxes? No one answer that lol
> 
> I hope the salome will be able to breathe
> 
> View attachment 2920956




OMG, Faith...now THAT is some bag! A showstopper!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I remember seeing one at Neimans.  Just absolutely adorable.  So ...  Well, there are not words for it.  It's fab





Izzy48 said:


> Your bag is absolutely awesome!





skyqueen said:


> OMG, Faith...now THAT is some bag! A showstopper!



Eglantine* is very flattered by the compliments 

* Yes, I named the bag and yes, I'm aware that is not normal 

I've mostly finished packing the bags up but left eight out that I can't make my mind up about. I have a few that are years old and still NWT - if I haven't used them by now, I probably never will? It would be near impossible to replace any if I regret selling them, though.

Meh.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Eglantine* is very flattered by the compliments
> 
> * Yes, I named the bag and yes, I'm aware that is not normal
> 
> I've mostly finished packing the bags up but left eight out that I can't make my mind up about. I have a few that are years old and still NWT - if I haven't used them by now, I probably never will? It would be near impossible to replace any if I regret selling them, though.
> 
> Meh.


Regret is not a good feeling.  I avoid it at all costs anymore.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm packing up some bags today. Is it weird that it makes me sad to put them in boxes? No one answer that lol
> 
> I hope the salome will be able to breathe
> 
> View attachment 2920956


I hope you're cutting little holes in the sides of the box...

Funny, I just noticed! The bag looks a lot like Wesley! Are they related?


----------



## ElainePG

I can't stop putting together outfits for my Natasha! After keeping it hidden away in my purse closet for 18 months, it's like I've fallen in love all over again! (It was, after all, my first "designer" bag... the most money I had *ever* spent on a handbag. Oh, if only I could have seen into the future!)

Anyway, this morning it was chilly (for California), so here is Natasha with the MJ F/W14 "Mushroom" scarf, bought late in the season (when it went on sale). This scarf isn't quite as cuddly as the Squiggle scarf and the Panther scarf, since it's silk and wool, rather than silk and cashmere. But I love the pattern: psychedelic mushrooms!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Regret is not a good feeling.  I avoid it at all costs anymore.


Amen to that! 
That's why I love the quotation at the bottom of your posts. (_Enjoy every minute you have because there aren't enough of them to start with_.)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Eglantine* is very flattered by the compliments
> 
> * Yes, I named the bag and yes, I'm aware that is not normal
> 
> I've mostly finished packing the bags up but left eight out that I can't make my mind up about. I have a few that are years old and still NWT - *if I haven't used them by now, I probably never will?* It would be near impossible to replace any if I regret selling them, though.
> 
> Meh.



Not necessarily. You're still (forgive me) pretty young. Who knows how you'll feel about those bags in a few years? Circumstances change. Your taste in clothing may change... and those bags might have been just exactly right to wear with your new style.

I say, if they're irreplaceable, and if you have the storage space, and if you don't absolutely need the $$$ you'd get from selling them, (that's a lot of "ifs," I know!) then hold on to them.

Send my regards to Eglantine.


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> Eglantine* is very flattered by the compliments
> 
> 
> 
> * Yes, I named the bag and yes, I'm aware that is not normal
> 
> 
> 
> I've mostly finished packing the bags up but left eight out that I can't make my mind up about. I have a few that are years old and still NWT - if I haven't used them by now, I probably never will? It would be near impossible to replace any if I regret selling them, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh.




Do not sell Eglantine...you will never find another bag like this, ever!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Amen to that!
> That's why I love the quotation at the bottom of your posts. (_Enjoy every minute you have because there aren't enough of them to start with_.)



My own quote ... my own thought.  Such a cliché ... life is short ... but it's so true.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> My own quote ... my own thought.  Such a cliché ... life is short ... but it's so true.



Sometimes a cliché is a cliché for a reason! As they say (another cliché) common sense is not so common. (Or, "Philosophy is common sense with big words." President James Madison said that one!)


----------



## jorton

A few questions ladies...

I'm thinking of getting a second MBMJ and saw one on eBay

The color I'm eyeing is root beer. I have seen this color in store before and I really liked it. Does anyone else have this color? I'm wondering about ink transfers. Because the bag is a pinky/ taupe color I'm thinking denim transfer might show up on it. I wear alot of leggings and dark skinny jeans and the one time I owned a light tan colored bag, it transferred within minutes. Is there any way to prevent this? I've heard you can spray it or treat it somehow but I'm not convinced this would work.

Also what do you ladies think a good price for a new natasha is? They retail at $368, what are people generally selling/ buying them for? Want to make sure I'm getting a good deal.


Thanks!


----------



## nascar fan

I am so sad to say this, but Blackie will not be telling the MJ ladies hi anymore. 
He is going to heaven.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I am so sad to say this, but Blackie will not be telling the MJ ladies hi anymore.
> 
> He is going to heaven.




I'm so sorry, nas.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I'm so sorry, nas.


Thanks.  It's so hard when they go.  Makes me wonder if it is all worth it.  Then I realize 15 years of happiness was worth it.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Funny, I just noticed! The bag looks a lot like Wesley! Are they related?


no, wesley is what you get when you combine a mop and a sheep. that is why Mop is his WASP name 



ElainePG said:


> Anyway, this morning it was chilly (for California), so here is Natasha with the MJ F/W14 "Mushroom" scarf, bought late in the season (when it went on sale). This scarf isn't quite as cuddly as the Squiggle scarf and the Panther scarf, since it's silk and wool, rather than silk and cashmere. But I love the pattern: psychedelic mushrooms!


you always put things together so nicely!



skyqueen said:


> Do not sell Eglantine...you will never find another bag like this, ever!


this is true...

there's a smaller version, the gilda, that pops up occasionally. i would love the black sequin version of it. the size is a little more usable than the salome



jorton said:


> A few questions ladies...
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a second MBMJ and saw one on eBay
> 
> The color I'm eyeing is root beer. I have seen this color in store before and I really liked it. Does anyone else have this color? I'm wondering about ink transfers. Because the bag is a pinky/ taupe color I'm thinking denim transfer might show up on it. I wear alot of leggings and dark skinny jeans and the one time I owned a light tan colored bag, it transferred within minutes. *Is there any way to prevent this? I've heard you can spray it or treat it somehow but I'm not convinced this would work.
> *
> Also what do you ladies think a good price for a new natasha is? They retail at $368, what are people generally selling/ buying them for? Want to make sure I'm getting a good deal.


elaine, don't you use something from LMB for this? 

well, if you do a completed listings search on ebay, for instance, there has only been one listed so far this year and it sold for $330. it's not for sale anywhere that a quick google search can find, either. if you really want it, i would buy whichever one you can find. have you looked at off 5th and nordstrom rack?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I am so sad to say this, but Blackie will not be telling the MJ ladies hi anymore.
> He is going to heaven.


Oh, *nas*... that's so sad. I'm very sorry.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> no, wesley is what you get when you combine a mop and a sheep. *that is why Mop is his WASP name*
> 
> 
> you always put things together so nicely!
> 
> 
> this is true...
> 
> there's a smaller version, the gilda, that pops up occasionally. i would love the black sequin version of it. the size is a little more usable than the salome
> 
> 
> *elaine, don't you use something from LMB for this? *
> 
> well, if you do a completed listings search on ebay, for instance, there has only been one listed so far this year and it sold for $330. it's not for sale anywhere that a quick google search can find, either. if you really want it, i would buy whichever one you can find. have you looked at off 5th and nordstrom rack?



If Mop is Wesley's WASP name, what sort of name is Wesley? That sounds fairly WASP to me...

As it happens, I use the Cadillac conditioner and waterproofing spray on my Natasha. I buy it from Nordstrom, but it might be available other places.

Here's the link to the conditioner on Nordstrom:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/cadilla...strategy=113&recs_referringPageType=item_page

and here's the link to the waterproofing spray:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/cadilla...strategy=113&recs_referringPageType=item_page

They say it's for boots & shoes, and I do use it for some of my shoes also, but it's good on certain handbag leathers too.

P.S. I just found it on amazon.com, but it's cheaper at Nordstrom. Plus if you have a Nordstrom card, you get points!


----------



## kateincali

while i appreciate my favourite designer supporting my favourite band(ish), i am terribly confused

http://www.marcjacobs.com/rockabye-baby!-lullaby-renditions-of-nine-inch-nails/CD-LULLABYNIN.html



eehlers said:


> .



am i the last one to know about this?

i found the tracklist on amazon 

http://www.amazon.com/Rockabye-Baby-Lullaby-Renditions-Nails/dp/B000LRZ0ES

is closer just instrumental? lol

the album cover is perfect and amazing, though


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Thanks.  It's so hard when they go.  Makes me wonder if it is all worth it.  Then I realize 15 years of happiness was worth it.



It is  

Blackie always looked like a very happy kitty. 15 years is a long time.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> If Mop is Wesley's WASP name, what sort of name is Wesley? That sounds fairly WASP to me...


Maybe I should have said WASP nickname. Wesley Wyndam-Pryce _is_ pretty WASPy but is kind of a mouthful 

His brothers name is Augustus Crumbles but Guppy for short. Augustus-->Gus-->Gus Puppy-->Guppy

My dogs all have horribly pretentious names lol


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> Maybe I should have said WASP nickname. Wesley Wyndam-Pryce _is_ pretty WASPy but is kind of a mouthful
> 
> His brothers name is Augustus Crumbles but Guppy for short. Augustus-->Gus-->Gus Puppy-->Guppy
> 
> My dogs all have horribly pretentious names lol


Distinguished names! LOL!


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> Distinguished names! LOL!




Yes, that sounds much better lol


----------



## Eru

Oh Nas, I'm so, so sorry,   There is no worse feeling in the world.


----------



## nascar fan

Thanks, everybody. . 
I don't think I showed yall the little one. She has big paws to fill. If I knew how to post a pic from this phone, I would


----------



## Izzy48

nascar fan said:


> I am so sad to say this, but Blackie will not be telling the MJ ladies hi anymore.
> 
> He is going to heaven.




Nas, I just saw this and I am so sorry for your loss. I know it's hard because our companion pets are a part of our families. Thinking of you.


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Nas, I just saw this and I am so sorry for your loss. I know it's hard because our companion pets are a part of our families. Thinking of you.


----------



## nascar fan

So this is Hailey.  She is part Main Koon (funky spelling because tpf won't let me spell it the right way), like Blackie was.  
She has some big shoes to fill.
She purrs constantly and talks way too much.  Very noisy, but very sweet.


----------



## kateincali

Hailey is adorable!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Hailey is adorable!



Thanks!

I saw the pic of Wesley.  He is still just the cutest thing!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> while i appreciate my favourite designer supporting my favourite band(ish), i am terribly confused
> 
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/rockabye-baby!-lullaby-renditions-of-nine-inch-nails/CD-LULLABYNIN.html
> 
> 
> 
> am i the last one to know about this?
> 
> i found the tracklist on amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rockabye-Baby-Lullaby-Renditions-Nails/dp/B000LRZ0ES
> 
> is closer just instrumental? lol
> 
> the album cover is perfect and amazing, though



What the what??  Worlds colliding.  How bizarre yet, oddly, how awesome!  The music has this faint creepiness to it that I'm really digging (yes, I'm weird).  I love the cover, too...thinking I need to get a print of it to frame.

ETA:  Yeah...I went to iTunes and downloaded the album.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> So this is Hailey.  She is part Main Koon (funky spelling because tpf won't let me spell it the right way), like Blackie was.
> She has some big shoes to fill.
> She purrs constantly and talks way too much.  Very noisy, but very sweet.


Love that last pic of Hailey especially, sacked out over the stuffed envelopes, as though she's put in a loonnnnnnng day of work!

Is she as much of a drama queen as she looks in ths photo? Like, when you put down her food, does she get this look on her face like "Finally! You haven't fed me in *days*!"


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Love that last pic of Hailey especially, sacked out over the stuffed envelopes, as though she's put in a loonnnnnnng day of work!
> 
> Is she as much of a drama queen as she looks in ths photo? Like, when you put down her food, does she get this look on her face like "Finally! You haven't fed me in *days*!"


She is so crazy that when I get food out, she runs into the walls//door frames trying to beat me to the room she eats in!  
She jumps ON the walls.  Runs down the hallway and somehow jumps sideways onto the wall.  
We love her so much.  She's been here about a month and a half.


----------



## Eru

Hailey looks like such a snuggler, what a cutie,   I just want to rub that fluffy tummy even though it's probably a trap and I'd get attacked.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> What the what??  Worlds colliding.  How bizarre yet, oddly, how awesome!  The music has this faint creepiness to it that I'm really digging (yes, I'm weird).  I love the cover, too...thinking I need to get a print of it to frame.
> 
> *ETA:  Yeah...I went to iTunes and downloaded the album. *


my curiosity is almost overriding my cheapness...



nascar fan said:


> I saw the pic of Wesley.  He is still just the cutest thing!


thanks! he's adorable in person, like a teddy bear. he does not photograph as well as hailey does, though lol


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> my curiosity is almost overriding my cheapness...



I'm now obsessed with it.  It's all instrumental.  Love it.  Worth the $10.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I'm now obsessed with it.  It's all instrumental.  Love it.  Worth the $10.




Oh that makes much more sense that it's instrumental. I missed that if it was in the description.

I need MJ to make a NIN shirt or something


----------



## kateincali

If anyone sees this on sale, a PM would be much appreciated. Love it but not for retail 

www.marcjacobs.com/locked-in-orbit-lock-key-statement-necklace/M0004932.html


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> If anyone sees this on sale, a PM would be much appreciated. Love it but not for retail
> 
> www.marcjacobs.com/locked-in-orbit-lock-key-statement-necklace/M0004932.html


It's fantastic! But I thought you didn't like wearing necklaces? Or do I have it wrong & it's scarves? Besides, even if you didn't wear it, it could be a wall decoration...

ETA: Same concept, different objects, and on sale: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...s_strategy=4&recs_referringPageType=item_page

ETA: Ditto, in gold: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...strategy=113&recs_referringPageType=item_page


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's fantastic! But I thought you didn't like wearing necklaces? Or do I have it wrong & it's scarves? Besides, even if you didn't wear it, it could be a wall decoration...


scarves and short necklaces. i don't like having anything close to my neck. it freaks me out.

totally normal, i'm sure



> ETA: Same concept, different objects, and on sale: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...s_strategy=4&recs_referringPageType=item_page
> 
> ETA: Ditto, in gold: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by...strategy=113&recs_referringPageType=item_page



thanks for the links! i think i fell victim to liking something when i had only seen it on a small iphone screen, though  

is the necklace i originally linked to engraved with MBMJ on the charms? i have the most difficult time loading the MJ site on Chrome, but it looks like it is engraved, which i didn't notice from my phone.

in which case, nevermind. i thought it was collection.

on the plus side, there's one less thing to add to my wish list!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> scarves and short necklaces. i don't like having anything close to my neck. it freaks me out.
> 
> totally normal, i'm sure
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the links! i think i fell victim to liking something when i had only seen it on a small iphone screen, though
> 
> is the necklace i originally linked to engraved with MBMJ on the charms? i have the most difficult time loading the MJ site on Chrome, but it looks like it is engraved, which i didn't notice from my phone.
> 
> in which case, nevermind. i thought it was collection.
> 
> *on the plus side, there's one less thing to add to my wish list!*



Which means you're $268 on the plus side of the balance sheet! Way to go!


----------



## NikkNak728

Oh boy, I feel like I should really go back and read through all the pages I have missed but I am weeks and weeks behind now! How is everyone! 

Faith how is the planning for another move going?


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh boy, I feel like I should really go back and read through all the pages I have missed but I am weeks and weeks behind now! How is everyone!
> 
> Faith how is the planning for another move going?


Hey! Great to see you back on tPF! How the heck are you? Anything new on the handbag front?


----------



## kateincali

i'm currently doing my taxes, so...

*looks at form*



ElainePG said:


> *Which means you're $268 on the plus side of the balance sheet! *Way to go!



*shakes head slowly* 



NikkNak728 said:


> Oh boy, I feel like I should really go back and read through all the pages I have missed but I am weeks and weeks behind now! How is everyone!
> 
> *Faith how is the planning for another move going?*



it will be going well as soon as a find that time machine!

what have you been up to?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Hey! Great to see you back on tPF! How the heck are you? Anything new on the handbag front?




I've been staying away from bags. Actually, shockingly, I've stayed mostly away from all shopping. I did buy a new pair of boots recently but that's because I've had a heck of a time falling on the ice this winter and needed better traction. I'm actually pretty proud of myself for staying away from shopping!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> i'm currently doing my taxes, so...
> 
> 
> 
> *looks at form*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shakes head slowly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it will be going well as soon as a find that time machine!
> 
> 
> 
> what have you been up to?




Ahh, well I'm working on creating a time machine so I can make those millions but nada yet. I think all around its just been a bad winter but North Carolina will get pretty nice in the next couple months. Where are you looking to go next?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Ahh, well I'm working on creating a time machine so I can make those millions but nada yet. I think all around its just been a bad winter but North Carolina will get pretty nice in the next couple months. Where are you looking to go next?



The good thing about the time machine is that it doesn't really matter when it's created, so long as it is

Back to CA


----------



## Eru

I also want to go back to CA.  Moving back to upstate-ish NY after living in DC is the worst.  I want to go back to the bay area or I want to go back to DC.  I've only been here three weeks, but I still feel strongly about this!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> I also want to go back to CA.  Moving back to upstate-ish NY after living in DC is the worst.  I want to go back to the bay area or I want to go back to DC.  I've only been here three weeks, but I still feel strongly about this!




I don't blame you! Is it still freezing there?


----------



## nascar fan

So how do I post a pic from iPhone?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> So how do I post a pic from iPhone?



are you using the app?

select the plus sign next to 'write a reply' and then you'll see the icons for the camera or to choose from your photo gallery


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I also want to go back to CA.  Moving back to upstate-ish NY after living in DC is the worst.  *I want to go back to the bay area* or I want to go back to DC.  I've only been here three weeks, but I still feel strongly about this!



Not rub it in or anything, but The Hubster & I took a walk by Monterey Bay this morning: the sun was shining, the water was bright blue, the seals were sunning themselves on the rocks...

This afternoon it's in the 70s. I'm wearing a denim skirt, tank top, lightweight shirt, and sandals. 

And the azaleas are blooming in my garden. I spent the morning playing with the macro lens on my new camera.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> are you using the app?
> 
> select the plus sign next to 'write a reply' and then you'll see the icons for the camera or to choose from your photo gallery


I never knew that! I always thought you had to download to iPhoto on the computer. Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

There are some nicely-discounted bags on Gilt at the moment. Too bad I'm on a bag ban until who knows when!

(Though I do have something nice arriving next Wednesday.:giggles


----------



## pookybear

ElainePG said:


> Not rub it in or anything, but The Hubster & I took a walk by Monterey Bay this morning: the sun was shining, the water was bright blue, the seals were sunning themselves on the rocks...
> 
> 
> 
> This afternoon it's in the 70s. I'm wearing a denim skirt, tank top, lightweight shirt, and sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> And the azaleas are blooming in my garden. I spent the morning playing with the macro lens on my new camera.




Omgness that sounds super nice, it's in the 90s here... Sweating just sitting here!

Hope everyone is well! Been out of the MJ game lately.. Finally got sweet punk Debbie a few wks back, but seems like I've outgrew the style, doesn't seem to match with anything I own anymore


----------



## kateincali

70s and 90s...I hate you both lol


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> are you using the app?
> 
> select the plus sign next to 'write a reply' and then you'll see the icons for the camera or to choose from your photo gallery


I don't know.  I bet I'm not.  I think I'm just using the mobile site.  or is that the same thing?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> And the azaleas are blooming in my garden. I spent the morning playing with the macro lens on my new camera.



gorgeous photo!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I don't know.  I bet I'm not.  I think I'm just using the mobile site.  or is that the same thing?



no, the app is something you need to download. i'm not sure how to do it from the mobile site, sorry! my phone is downstairs and that feels far


----------



## TokyoBound

Gorgeous pic Elaine!  
I personally want to get out of CA, as do most of the people I work with.  I'll never be able to convince hubby though.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> 70s and 90s...I hate you both lol




We just broke the 40s this week for the first time since .. Oh I dunno.. October? I seriously would give up my favorite bag just for a week of 60.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> gorgeous photo!


Thank you!


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> Gorgeous pic Elaine!
> *I personally want to get out of CA*, as do most of the people I work with.  I'll never be able to convince hubby though.



Maybe I like it so much because The Hubster and I retired here, so it's as much about the way we're living our lives now as it is about the place? We've only been permanent residents since 2008... part-time (phased retirement) since 2001.


----------



## kateincali

I didn't especially enjoy CA the last few years, but in retrospect...

I would like the chance to live there on my own. I think I would have a more positive experience without an additional influence.

It's bright and sunny here today, at least, but there's absolutely no place to go. 

I also miss being able to buy alcohol in grocery stores, and on a Sunday lol


----------



## kateincali

that black and red sequin bag is *still* torturing me

i can't believe it's still in stock.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I didn't especially enjoy CA the last few years, but in retrospect...
> 
> I would like the chance to live there on my own. I think I would have a more positive experience without an additional influence.
> 
> It's bright and sunny here today, at least, but there's absolutely no place to go.
> 
> *I also miss being able to buy alcohol in grocery stores, and on a Sunday lol*



I know, right? We lived in, of all places, UTAH for 27 years before moving here full-time. Before that it was Chicago, and before that I was in NYC, so I was totally taken aback the first time I went looking for a liquor store in Salt Lake City. 

They keep them hidden, with no signage, and opaque glass windows. You have to know where they are, and in those days there was no Internet. 

I remember driving to a strip mall where a friend had _assured_ me there was a liquor store, and I wandered around for (no kidding) *15 minutes* before I found the darned thing. At first I thought it was a strip club or "massage" parlor!

When we moved here, and there were these long aisles of wine bottles in the supermarket, I was blown away.

Too bad my RA meds keep me from drinking any more!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> that black and red sequin bag is *still* torturing me
> 
> i can't believe it's still in stock.


Where is it? Not that I have the money. Just curious. 

Or is it a secret?


----------



## TokyoBound

ElainePG said:


> Maybe I like it so much because The Hubster and I retired here, so it's as much about the way we're living our lives now as it is about the place? We've only been permanent residents since 2008... part-time (phased retirement) since 2001.



Your neck of the woods is gorgeous!  I can definitely understand why you love it so.

I'm in the OC, and my frustration mainly has to do with the cost of housing.  Most other places in the country, my husband and I could have a nice house on what we earn, but not here.  The only people at my job who own homes are either really high up on the food chain, or live in the Inland Empire and just deal with the commute.  But I guess it's our weather tax.  Not sure I could handle snow storms or insanely humid summers either (actually I do know - I went to  college in Boston and hated it).


----------



## nascar fan

Look!  I found the app!  Lol!


----------



## nascar fan

Wore the pretty Mercer the other day


----------



## nascar fan

And also cheated


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> Your neck of the woods is gorgeous!  I can definitely understand why you love it so.
> 
> I'm in the OC, and my frustration mainly has to do with the cost of housing.  Most other places in the country, my husband and I could have a nice house on what we earn, but not here.  The only people at my job who own homes are either really high up on the food chain, or live in the Inland Empire and just deal with the commute.  But I guess it's our weather tax.  Not sure I could handle snow storms or insanely humid summers either (*actually I do know - I went to  college in Boston and hated it*).



I went to college in Boston, too! I went to Boston University. What about you?

I didn't mind the weather, because I grew up just 4 hours south, in a suburb of NYC, so I was used to snow. The *really* terrible weather was the 4 years The Hubster & I lived in Chicago. I never thawed out!

Doesn't OC get really hot in the summer? I'd hate that. Here the weather is pretty steady all year 'round.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Wore the pretty Mercer the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930056


The entire outfit looks fantastic, *nas*. Love how the ... um... snakeskin? ... print carries from your shoes to your skirt to the Mercer bag. You look sooooooooo put-together!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 2930058
> View attachment 2930060
> 
> And also cheated


The more I see this N.R. bag, the more I like it. Such a gorgeous design. How heavy is it?


----------



## TokyoBound

nascar fan said:


> Wore the pretty Mercer the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930056



I love that MJ bag!  Those are one of his styles I miss!  I don't mind that he is promoting the Incognito like crazy, it just seems like he left every other design by the wayside (like the gorgeous and whimsical Ayers).


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> The more I see this N.R. bag, the more I like it. Such a gorgeous design. How heavy is it?


It is not heavy at all!  Yay!!!!!
This one is called the small.  They also make a mini.


----------



## nascar fan

TokyoBound said:


> I love that MJ bag!  Those are one of his styles I miss!  I don't mind that he is promoting the Incognito like crazy, it just seems like he left every other design by the wayside (lik*e the gorgeous and whimsical Ayers*).


Totally agree.  The other designs have kind of fallen off the map.


----------



## TokyoBound

ElainePG said:


> I went to college in Boston, too! I went to Boston University. What about you?
> 
> I didn't mind the weather, because I grew up just 4 hours south, in a suburb of NYC, so I was used to snow. The *really* terrible weather was the 4 years The Hubster & I lived in Chicago. I never thawed out!
> 
> Doesn't OC get really hot in the summer? I'd hate that. Here the weather is pretty steady all year 'round.



Oh cool!  I went to Tufts University.  We were kind of out in the suburbs, so I envied the BU students who were in the heart of the city.

OC gets hot in the summer, but it's not terrible (nowhere near as bad as the IE, which routinely breaks 100 it seems).  I live by the beach, so its a good 10 degrees cooler there than where I work.  And it's a dry heat, which I can tolerate.  Humidity just kills me!  I naturally have oily skin, so I just don't need the extra moisture!


----------



## kateincali

The Mercer is so gorgeous.

I wish MJ wouldn't recycle style names, though. There was already a Mercer line, why use it again for a specific bag? It's not as though it's close to being an updated version from the original line.

I just find it slightly lazy


----------



## kateincali

TokyoBound said:


> I live by the beach, so its a good 10 degrees cooler there than where I work.  And it's a dry heat, which I can tolerate.  Humidity just kills me!  I naturally have oily skin, so I just don't need the extra moisture!



Having lived in NC briefly 10+ years before I went back, I recalled preferring humidity over dry CA heat.

No.

No.

10000x times NO

I will take 95 degrees in San Diego over 65 degrees w/humidity in NC any day. It's just awful.


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> Oh cool!  I went to Tufts University.  We were kind of out in the suburbs, so *I envied the BU students who were in the heart of the city*.
> 
> OC gets hot in the summer, but it's not terrible (nowhere near as bad as the IE, which routinely breaks 100 it seems).  *I live by the beach*, so its a good 10 degrees cooler there than where I work.  And it's a dry heat, which I can tolerate.  Humidity just kills me!  I naturally have oily skin, so I just don't need the extra moisture!



Being in the heart of the city was good... Boston is a fabulous city! So easy to get around in, with good public transportation and so much history. I applied to Tufts, but only made the waiting list.:cry: I think I would have liked it better... B.U. was *humongous*. 3,000 students in my freshman biology class!

I didn't realize you live by the beach. I do, too! Sunscreen, sunscreen, sunscreen!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> It is not heavy at all!  Yay!!!!!
> This one is called the small.  *They also make a mini*.



I'm off to investigate! Tally ho!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I'm off to investigate! Tally ho!


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1_845524446693499&CA_6C15C=500002830004590143


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I'm off to investigate! Tally ho!


love this one!
http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/1010937


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> love this one!
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/1010937


It's pretty, but this is the one I'm in love with. Too bad it's sold out everywhere...

http://www.lyst.com/bags/nina-ricci-marche-mini-suedepaneled-bicolor-satchel-stone/


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's pretty, but this is the one I'm in love with. Too bad it's sold out everywhere...
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/nina-ricci-marche-mini-suedepaneled-bicolor-satchel-stone/



i would be terrified of the suede sides, but that is lovely. i love the pink accents


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> It's pretty, but this is the one I'm in love with. Too bad it's sold out everywhere...
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/nina-ricci-marche-mini-suedepaneled-bicolor-satchel-stone/


Pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> i would be terrified of the suede sides, but that is lovely. i love the pink accents


Why?  the sides don't rub against clothing.  Tell me so I don't mess mine up!
I am going to treat it tonight.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Why?  the sides don't rub against clothing.  Tell me so I don't mess mine up!
> 
> I am going to treat it tonight.




How? Leather one way, sides another? Or just spray the whole thing?

Typing this on my new iPhone 6+ in the tPF app! So excited!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Why?  the sides don't rub against clothing.  Tell me so I don't mess mine up!
> I am going to treat it tonight.



i'm sure yours will be fine. i just haven't had good experiences with suede, personally. it looks dirty and flat regardless of how careful i am


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Typing this on my new iPhone 6+ in the tPF app! So excited!



what color did you get?

i would like the 6+ (well probably the 6 - 6+ might be too big to always have in hand) but can't upgrade until december. mine works fine but the partially cracked screen bothers me.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> what color did you get?
> 
> i would like the 6+ (well probably the 6 - 6+ might be too big to always have in hand) but can't upgrade until december. mine works fine but the partially cracked screen bothers me.


I got the gold. Just became eligible for the upgrade, so it only cost me $80 with the trade-in on my 5s. How could I say no? 

I'm pretty sure my hands are smaller than yours, but I don't have my phone constantly in my hand. It's mostly in my purse. (It's a generational thing... I'm not permanently tethered to my phone. No right or wrong. Nobody has my cell phone # except The Hubster & my Mom, so I don't have to be holding it all the time.)

The biggest issue for me was whether it would fit in most of my bags. It doesn't fit in the front pocket of my Bal Town or City, but it does fit in the inside zippered pocket, where I used to keep my keys. So I now keep the keys in the front pocket (which actually makes sense) and the phone in the inside pocket.

As for my MJ bags, the only "problem" bag will be my Little Stam Crossbody. If I put the phone inside, I don't know what else will fit there! But I haven't tested it yet... stuck in bed with laryngitis & bronchitis. Ugh.:rain:


----------



## kateincali

i wish i had a bag that went with this wallet. such a pretty color

http://cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/460980/460980_in_xl.jpg


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i wish i had a bag that went with this wallet. such a pretty color
> 
> http://cache.theoutnet.com/images/products/460980/460980_in_xl.jpg


It is pretty... I agree with you. My Large Single in "bluette," with nickel hardware, is similar, but the one in your picture is more on the turquoise side. And the Bluette (depending on the light) is brighter.


----------



## nascar fan

*I LOVE MJ AND I LOVE THE BOUTIQUE AND THE SALESPERSON THAT I BUY MY THINGS THROUGH.  *  I feel bad calling her a salesperson.  She is more than that.  She has a special place in my heart.
I have a ton of love for them!  They have my forever loyalty.  
That's all.

I will show you one of THE MANY REASONS why in a minute.


----------



## Eru

nascar fan said:


> *i love mj and i love the boutique and the salesperson that i buy my things through.  *  i feel bad calling her a salesperson.  She is more than that.  She has a special place in my heart.
> I have a ton of love for them!  They have my forever loyalty.
> That's all.
> 
> i will show you one of the many reasons why in a minute.



don't leave us hanging!!!


----------



## nascar fan

View attachment 2932790


eru said:


> don't leave us hanging!!!


----------



## nascar fan

So sweet


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 2932813
> 
> So sweet


How *lovely* of her!

What's in the round box? Or is that what the perfume came in?


----------



## nascar fan

That's what the perfume came in.


----------



## kateincali

that was sweet of her, nas

as a side note, i wish those boxes were sold separately.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> That's what the perfume came in.


So now you have perfume, AND a useful round box for storing something else in!

You have the absolutely *best* relationship with your SA. She sounds like a really special person.


----------



## kateincali

i'm not great at authenticating MJ clothes. does anyone recall if these zipper pulls were used?

i'm so optimistic asking for measurements...MJ rarely ever fits me

https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-J...ket-Asymmetrical-Zip-550a0827620ff71c480051c7


----------



## TokyoBound

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 2932813
> 
> So sweet



What a sweetheart!  Good SA' s really do make all the difference.  That box it came in is almost as cool as the perfume too!


----------



## nascar fan

TokyoBound said:


> What a sweetheart!  Good SA' s really do make all the difference.  That box it came in is almost as cool as the perfume too!


----------



## Eru

Nooooo,  http://wwd.com/fashion-news/designe...arc-jacobs-folding-into-jacobs-line-10099553/  This does not make me happy.  I like that the lines have really different aesthetics and I don't want something halfway in between.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Nooooo,  http://wwd.com/fashion-news/designe...arc-jacobs-folding-into-jacobs-line-10099553/  This does not make me happy.  I like that the lines have really different aesthetics and I don't want something halfway in between.


It will mean MbMJ prices will go up... right?

But it will NOT mean that our old MbMJ bags will become more valuable in the resale market.:rain:


----------



## TokyoBound

ElainePG said:


> But it will NOT mean that our old MbMJ bags will become more valuable in the resale market.:rain:



Or regular MJ bags still   I'd love to divest myself of two in order to invest in a new Hermes piece, but it's not even worth trying at this point.


----------



## ElainePG

TokyoBound said:


> Or regular MJ bags still   I'd love to divest myself of two in order to invest in a new Hermes piece, but it's not even worth trying at this point.


I know, right? Such a shame that they didn't hold their value. They are *such* terrific bags.


----------



## nascar fan

But why does everyone place such importance on resale value when they buy a bag?  Don't you buy for You and because you love it?  It's like you've always got one foot out the door when you get a new one.  
I've sold my share, but I didn't buy them with that in mind.


----------



## nascar fan

New skirt from yoox. . I couldn't resist. Extra 20% off sale.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 2934808
> View attachment 2934809
> 
> New skirt from yoox. . I couldn't resist. Extra 20% off sale.


It looks great! What are you wearing on top... a skinny little sleeveless tee? You have another peplum skirt that you bought on Yoox last year (on sale), don't you?

Are the spots on this one two different colors, or is that my monitor being weird again?


----------



## TokyoBound

nascar fan said:


> But why does everyone place such importance on resale value when they buy a bag?  Don't you buy for You and because you love it?  It's like you've always got one foot out the door when you get a new one.
> I've sold my share, but I didn't buy them with that in mind.



Oh, believe me, that's usually the last thing on my mind when I get a bag.  I usually am more concerned with A) cost per use and B) will it hold the mountains of stuff I carry on a daily basis.  
  The one in particular I was thinking of selling was a present from my mom.  It's the Stella, and it's in bubblegum pink, which I was into circa 2003-2004.  Now I like to think of myself as a "luxe goth" and mostly gravitate towards darker colors.  I also have what I think is the Fulton that I bought on a whim last year due to a steep discount (sales goggles, boo), and it hasn't seen the light of day yet.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> But why does everyone place such importance on resale value when they buy a bag?  Don't you buy for You and because you love it?  It's like you've always got one foot out the door when you get a new one.
> I've sold my share, but I didn't buy them with that in mind.



You make a good point, *nascar*, and in fact there was an article on Purse Blog about that exact subject. It reminded me of the days when The Hubster and I were buying art (mostly lithographs). We were buying it because we liked the artist(s), not because we ever planned to re-sell it. 

Whenever a gallery owner would say "Oh, you MUST buy this piece! It's very collectible!" that would be our signal to leave the gallery as quickly as possible. 

A gallery owner who became a friend gave us very good advice: she said to NEVER buy art as an investment. Only buy it because you love it, and you want to live with it. Some day, if you're downsizing, the time may come when you need to sell it... and perhaps you'll find that the price has gone up. But most likely not. However (she said) it doesn't matter, because in the meantime you will have had years of enjoyment out of owning the piece of art.

I've just done a handbag purge of my inexpensive bags, because i've outgrown them. I don't expect to get my $$$ back on them, because they aren't high-end. Now when I buy, I'm (hopefully!) picking bags that I will want to own for a long time.


----------



## kateincali

i wonder if the more popular MBMJ lines (classic q, pttm) will be folded into MJ. it would be strange to do away with styles so strongly associated with the brand


----------



## kateincali

added a semi-useless stardust SLG to my SD collection this week. cute, though


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> It looks great! What are you wearing on top... a skinny little sleeveless tee? You have another peplum skirt that you bought on Yoox last year (on sale), don't you?
> 
> Are the spots on this one two different colors, or is that my monitor being weird again?


I haven't figured out what to wear on top yet.  That was just a black shirt I put on just to try the skirt on.
Dots are all the same color.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> added a semi-useless stardust SLG to my SD collection this week. cute, though


love it!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> added a semi-useless stardust SLG to my SD collection this week. cute, though


It's pretty, *faith*! Is it a wallet?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I haven't figured out what to wear on top yet.  That was just a black shirt I put on just to try the skirt on.
> Dots are all the same color.


How about a tucked-in snug turtleneck (or mock-turtleneck) in the wintertime? I was thinking something like a ribbed silk.

I keep looking, and I still see some green dots over on the right, at the top of the peplum. And this is a new laptop, with a retinal screen display! Obviously I need to see my optometrist...


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> love it!







ElainePG said:


> It's pretty, *faith*! Is it a wallet?




Thanks!

It's a key pouch


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> How about a tucked-in snug turtleneck (or mock-turtleneck) in the wintertime? I was thinking something like a ribbed silk.
> 
> I keep looking, and I still see some green dots over on the right, at the top of the peplum. And this is a new laptop, with a retinal screen display! Obviously I need to see my optometrist...



I see the green, too, but only after I looked when you asked if it was two different colors (but before I saw this post, so it wasn't just power of suggestion)!  I think it's just the iPhone's camera.


----------



## Eru

And that is a super cute key pouch!  I love stuff like that, and I always end up with 32490234 cute keychains / key pouches for my max 2-3 set of keys (car keys, extra car key that doesn't get carried with me, and work keys, which I have yet to attach to my car keys because I used to just metro to work in DC and now I'm convinced that when it's nicer, I will walk to work here...?  But let's be real, New England/upstate-ish NY has like four days of nice weather a year).


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I haven't figured out what to wear on top yet.  That was just a black shirt I put on just to try the skirt on.
> Dots are all the same color.



you're the perfect MJ clothes model! i've never seen anyone wear the clothes as well as you do.



ElainePG said:


> I keep looking, and I still see some green dots over on the right, at the top of the peplum. And this is a new laptop, with a retinal screen display! Obviously I need to see my optometrist...





Eru said:


> I see the green, too, but only after I looked when you asked if it was two different colors (but before I saw this post, so it wasn't just power of suggestion)!  I think it's just the iPhone's camera.


the dots are all one color and that dress was definitely black and blue 

(link in case anyone was missing from the planet in february)

hope you're feeling better today, elaine!



Eru said:


> And that is a super cute key pouch!  I love stuff like that, and I always end up with 32490234 cute keychains / key pouches for my max 2-3 set of keys (car keys, extra car key that doesn't get carried with me, and work keys, which I have yet to attach to my car keys because I used to just metro to work in DC and now I'm convinced that when it's nicer, I will walk to work here...?  But let's be real, New England/upstate-ish NY has like four days of nice weather a year).


i feel like i've started down a path i do not want to go down  this is only my second key pouch but now i have it in my head that i need at least several more that will match different bags. as though someone's going to point and gasp at me in horror if i pull a purple key pouch out of a beige bag...

don't be so pessimistic! there are at least nine nice days in NE a year

no, seriously, it will be gorgeous in the summer and early fall. i'm sure you'll have plenty of nice walking days.

(then it will get cold and dark and miserable and snow for months and months and why do we live on the east coast?!)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i feel like i've started down a path i do not want to go down  *this is only my second key pouch* but now i have it in my head that i need at least several more that will match different bags. as though someone's going to point and gasp at me in horror if i pull a purple key pouch out of a beige bag...)



I don't even have ONE key pouch! Oh, dear!   

(What's the differency between a *key* pouch and any *other* sort of little leather pouch? Just wondering...)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> *I don't even have ONE key pouch! Oh, dear!   *
> 
> (What's the differency between a *key* pouch and any *other* sort of little leather pouch? Just wondering...)



i think this means you're banished from TPF. sorry. it is what it is.

i'm pretty sure there isn't one. i used key pouch over coin purse due to my irrational hatred for the word purse


----------



## ElainePG

No, wait... I just answered my own question. (Please don't ban me! What would I do in my spare ... um ... hours?)

A key pouch has a thingie inside with a key ring. Like this one. A pouch *could* have one (some of my RM ones do) but it doesn't *have* to.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> No, wait... I just answered my own question. (Please don't ban me! What would I do in my spare ... um ... hours?)
> 
> A key pouch has a thingie inside with a key ring. Like this one. A pouch *could* have one (some of my RM ones do) but it doesn't *have* to.



since you solved that mystery, i _suppose_ you're allowed to stay 

i wonder if i would regret cutting off a toe. it's been bothering me lately and maybe it would make shoes fit more comfortably. win win?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> since you solved that mystery, i _suppose_ you're allowed to stay
> 
> i wonder if i would regret cutting off a toe. it's been bothering me lately and *maybe it would make shoes fit more comfortably*. win win?


You mean like Cinderella's older sister did in the original Grimm's fairy tale, to make the glass slipper fit?

Or are you serious?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You mean like Cinderella's older sister did in the original Grimm's fairy tale, to make the glass slipper fit?
> 
> *Or are you serious?*



i don't like shoes enough to be serious about removing a toe solely so shoes are potentially more comfortable. 

i *am* [del]borderline[/del] serious about removing a toe so it stops hurting


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i don't like shoes enough to be serious about removing a toe solely so shoes are potentially more comfortable.
> 
> i *am* [del]borderline[/del] serious about removing a toe so it stops hurting


You really need to see a podiatrist. Not just an internist... a podiatrist. I'd *never*  trust my feet to a general doctor.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You really need to see a podiatrist. Not just an internist... a podiatrist. I'd *never*  trust my feet to a general doctor.



i don't have insurance and i lose enough sleep over the medical bills on my credit cards as it is lol

it's not as though i don't know why it hurts. several weeks ago, i realized i had a sliver of wood in my foot for who knows how long, and the infection traveled up to that toe. i got the sliver out and took penicillin for the infection, but the toe still sometimes feels like it's, i don't know, what i imagine frostbite would feel like? it's purple but then all of my toes are purple due to circulation issues 

i think that's officially enough talk about feet, which gross me out, to last me for the rest of the year


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i don't have insurance and i lose enough sleep over the medical bills on my credit cards as it is lol
> 
> it's not as though i don't know why it hurts. several weeks ago, i realized i had a sliver of wood in my foot for who knows how long, and the infection traveled up to that toe. i got the sliver out and took penicillin for the infection, but the toe still sometimes feels like it's, i don't know, what i imagine frostbite would feel like? it's purple but then all of my toes are purple due to circulation issues
> 
> *i think that's officially enough talk about feet*, which gross me out, to last me for the rest of the year


In that case, I have a question about MbMJ bags. Will MJ continue to make the popular MbMJ styles?

I don't mean the recent strange ones. I mean the classics.

And should I consign this one, or keep it for old times sake? It's the East End Color-Blocked Miz Bliz, leather & suede. Doesn't hold a ton, but I can wear it crossbody & it's sweet.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> In that case, I have a question about MbMJ bags. Will MJ continue to make the popular MbMJ styles?
> 
> I don't mean the recent strange ones. I mean the classics.
> 
> And should I consign this one, or keep it for old times sake? It's the East End Color-Blocked Miz Bliz, leather & suede. Doesn't hold a ton, but I can wear it crossbody & it's sweet.



I would be surprised if the PTTM line and Classic Q Natasha were done away with altogether.

I tend to subscribe to the thought that if you're thinking of getting rid of something, you probably should get rid of it. Do you use it often? Do you have another bag you prefer that serves the same purpose?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I would be surprised if the PTTM line and Classic Q Natasha were done away with altogether.
> 
> I tend to subscribe to the thought that if you're thinking of getting rid of something, you probably should get rid of it. *Do you use it often? Do you have another bag you prefer that serves the same purpose?*



_Do I use it often?_ no

_Do I have another bag that serves the same purpose?_ no

I tend to forget that I own it. But now that I've cleared out a bunch of bags, I'm hoping that I remember to use it. I really don't have anything like it in terms of colorway, and I often wear neutrals, so it *should* be a bag I use. 

Plus I'd be lucky to get $50 for it. MSRP was $378, and I bought it new (though on sale) from Nordstrom.

MJ advertised the leather as lambskin and suede. Do you think it really is lambskin, or is it plain old calfskin? I will say, it's mighty soft and smooth, but calfskin can be that way, too.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> _Do I use it often?_ no
> 
> _Do I have another bag that serves the same purpose?_ no
> 
> I tend to forget that I own it. But now that I've cleared out a bunch of bags, I'm hoping that I remember to use it. I really don't have anything like it in terms of colorway, and I often wear neutrals, so it *should* be a bag I use.
> 
> Plus I'd be lucky to get $50 for it. MSRP was $378, and I bought it new (though on sale) from Nordstrom.
> 
> MJ advertised the leather as lambskin and suede. Do you think it really is lambskin, or is it plain old calfskin? I will say, it's mighty soft and smooth, but calfskin can be that way, too.



Impossible to say. I've had a few collection bags advertised as lambskin that looked/felt like calfskin to me, though

Well, in that case, best to keep it around at least a little longer to see if you can remember to use it.


----------



## nascar fan

I don't understand this app. I am meaning to reply to faith.  
Faith, me?  Really?  I have to admit many times I've thought I must be close to their fit model (except height).


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I don't understand this app. I am meaning to reply to faith.
> Faith, me?  Really?  I have to admit many times I've thought I must be close to their fit model (except height).


I'd agree, *nascar*. Their clothes (at least the ones I've seen you model) look like they were made *just* for you! (Except for the required hemming, of course... story of our life!)


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> How about a tucked-in snug turtleneck (or mock-turtleneck) in the wintertime? I was thinking something like a ribbed silk.
> 
> I keep looking, and I still see some green dots over on the right, at the top of the peplum. And this is a new laptop, with a retinal screen display! Obviously I need to see my optometrist...


The dots are polyurethane, probably placed onto the material with heat.  So it is probably just reflection.  But they are definitely black.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I don't understand this app. I am meaning to reply to faith.
> Faith, me?  Really?  I have to admit many times I've thought I must be close to their fit model (except height).



yes, you  it's like they're made with you in mind.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> The dots are polyurethane, probably placed onto the material with heat.  So it is probably just reflection.  *But they are definitely black.*



I believe you! I believe you! 

Cameras are strange. I was just looking a photo of an piece of jewelry for sale, and the seller says it's silver & rose gold. But I could swear it's silver & *yellow* gold. I'm sure the seller is honest, though... it's just a trick of light.

I had the hardest time making the hardware come out right on my reveal (plug for my reveal ): http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/reveal-le-dix-cartable-satchel-rhapsody-in-blue-899573.html


----------



## nascar fan

The pop-up ads NEED TO GO AWAY


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> yes, you  it's like they're made with you in mind.


in case you ever need to know:
the black and white season, whichever that was, that line ran big. (stripes and leopard print)
the fall/winter 11 that I've got a lot of, that line ran small. (peplum skirts)
the recent lines (the big tropical print line, the one with the fuzzy skirts/coats) ran true to size.
at least for me.
you would think I would know the seasons/years, but I can't keep up anymore.


----------



## Eru

Love all those clothes, Nas!

And ughhh yes, agreed on the pop up ads!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Has anyone seen the rebel grommet collection? I've seen a few styles online and saw the grommet shoulder bag with the double chain and the new grommet perf bag..I think they're cute bags snd was thinking of getting the grommet hobo.....does anyone have any of these pieces?


----------



## nascar fan

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Has anyone seen the rebel grommet collection? I've seen a few styles online and saw the grommet shoulder bag with the double chain and the new grommet perf bag..I think they're cute bags snd was thinking of getting the grommet hobo.....does anyone have any of these pieces?


this type?  
They are very cute.  I have a wallet.  I've seen the bags in person. 
The bigger ones are a bit heavy, but not crazy heavy.


----------



## kateincali

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Has anyone seen the rebel grommet collection? I've seen a few styles online and saw the grommet shoulder bag with the double chain and the new grommet perf bag..I think they're cute bags snd was thinking of getting the grommet hobo.....does anyone have any of these pieces?





nascar fan said:


> this type?
> They are very cute.  I have a wallet.  I've seen the bags in person.
> The bigger ones are a bit heavy, but not crazy heavy.



i think LV meant the MBMJ bag?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-rebel-grommet-leather-shoulder-bag/3991859

I haven't seen them before. I typically don't like MBMJ but the Q Hillier is so my style

LV, you might get more replies if you started a thread


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> i think LV meant the MBMJ bag?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-rebel-grommet-leather-shoulder-bag/3991859
> 
> I haven't seen them before. I typically don't like MBMJ but the Q Hillier is so my style
> 
> LV, you might get more replies if you started a thread


Oh. Thanks, Faith.  
I have a one-track mind.


----------



## kateincali

I need to be talked out of buying a bag. I wanted to buy it for my birthday but someone please remind me that doesn't mean it's free 

But it's pink and I want it.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I need to be talked out of buying a bag. I wanted to buy it for my birthday but someone please remind me that doesn't mean it's free
> 
> But it's pink and I want it.


Faith, it's pink and you want it.  It's your birthday.  BUY THE BAG


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Faith, it's pink and you want it.  It's your birthday.  BUY THE BAG


+1 resents
Can you show us a picture of the bag? (Not the link. Just the picture.)


----------



## kateincali

It's this. I'm also hesitant because I'm not 100% sure if this is the pink Cecilia I've been wanting. I can't remember which season I've seen in person and it's so hard to tell in photos.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> View attachment 2939516
> 
> 
> It's this. I'm also hesitant because I'm not 100% sure if this is the pink Cecilia I've been wanting. I can't remember which season I've seen in person and it's so hard to tell in photos.


Oh, I thought it would be one of the pink ones in your wish list.
this is not in your list.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Oh, I thought it would be one of the pink ones in your wish list.
> 
> this is not in your list.




I would much rather have the pink Stam on my wish list, but I can never find one without denim transfer all over it.


----------



## kateincali

Shiny


----------



## kateincali

I think I killed chat...Was that bag just too much for everyone's eyes?


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I think I killed chat...Was that bag just too much for everyone's eyes?


LOL!
I tried on some Miu Miu tennies last weekend that matched perfectly!  They had those things on the top of the toe.  I thought they were cute!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> LOL!
> 
> I tried on some Miu Miu tennies last weekend that matched perfectly!  They had those things on the top of the toe.  I thought they were cute!




On shoes they're a little less...
overwhelming?

But I like the bag, even if it's not exactly subtle.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> On shoes they're a little less...
> overwhelming?
> 
> But I like the bag, even if it's not exactly subtle.


They look like real crystals.. maybe they'd bring positive energy?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> They look like real crystals.. maybe they'd bring positive energy?




I don't know if they are, but that might explain the ridiculous $8160 retail


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I don't know if they are, but that might explain the ridiculous $8160 retail


At that price, they'd better be diamonds!!


----------



## Eru

Guyssss it is snowing here again,   Wtf is this?  Also, I have found *three* mice in my house in the last 24 hours.  And I only have 3 no-kill mouse traps, which is why I've only found three.

I discovered their presence because they chewed through my unopened bag of Trader Joes yogurt-covered pretzels and scraped the yogurt off all the pretzels.  I drove 45 miles each way to pilgrimage to Trader Joes, those jerks!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> At that price, they'd better be diamonds!!




Seriously. I have zero idea how they came up with that price.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Guyssss it is snowing here again,   Wtf is this?  Also, I have found *three* mice in my house in the last 24 hours.  And I only have 3 no-kill mouse traps, which is why I've only found three.
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered their presence because they chewed through my unopened bag of Trader Joes yogurt-covered pretzels and scraped the yogurt off all the pretzels.  I drove 45 miles each way to pilgrimage to Trader Joes, those jerks!




It's supposed to snow here soon, too. I'm sure it's not as miserable weather wise as where you are, though. So much for spring.

The mice have good taste in food.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> On shoes they're a little less...
> overwhelming?
> 
> But I like the bag, even if it's not exactly subtle.


these
I actually like them


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> these
> I actually like them



those are cute!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Guyssss it is snowing here again,   Wtf is this?  Also, I have found *three* mice in my house in the last 24 hours.  And I only have 3 no-kill mouse traps, which is why I've only found three.
> 
> I discovered their presence because they chewed through my unopened bag of Trader Joes yogurt-covered pretzels and *scraped the yogurt off all the pretzels*.  I drove 45 miles each way to pilgrimage to Trader Joes, those jerks!



And left the naked pretzels for you to discover the next morning? Those little rascals! Don't buy Oreos... they'll take apart the cookies, eat the filling, and then carefully put the cookies back together again!

When we had a cabin in the Utah mountains, we sometimes got field mice, especially in the fall, but our more serious problem was chipmunks. Once I was staying up there by myself, and I woke up in the morning to find one on the end of the bed. I looked at him (her?), he looked at me, and then he casually jumped off the bad and sauntered off.

We always kept a bunch of no-kill traps on hand, obviously!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> these
> I actually like them


Those are darling, *nascar*! They lend a whole new meaning to the term "ice."

May I ask how much they were asking for them?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> When we had a cabin in the Utah mountains, we sometimes got field mice, especially in the fall, but *our more serious problem was chipmunks*. Once I was staying up there by myself, and I woke up in the morning to find one on the end of the bed. I looked at him (her?), he looked at me, and then he casually jumped off the bad and sauntered off.



is there really such a thing as a "serious" chipmunk problem?


----------



## kateincali

looking for those shoes led me down a path of obsession 

http://www.lyst.com/shoes/miu-miu-astro-swarovski-crystal-satin-running-sneakers-silver/

they're only $1490. maybe_ that's_ what i need to start running.

ETA actually i think i like these better

http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/embellished-sneakers.html#


----------



## kateincali

the pink cecilia sold before the seller could reply to my questions. oh well. i'm just going to tell myself it had worms in it or something.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> is there really such a thing as a "serious" chipmunk problem?



Darned right there is! The little buggers chewed right through the wallboard in one of our closets, and had babies in the insulation! If that isn't serious, I don't know what is.

You say "chipmunk" and everyone thinks "awwwwww." But it was nothing *remotely* like...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> looking for those shoes led me down a path of obsession
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/shoes/miu-miu-astro-swarovski-crystal-satin-running-sneakers-silver/
> 
> they're only $1490. maybe_ that's_ what i need to start running.
> 
> *ETA actually i think i like these better*
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/embellished-sneakers.html#


I agree... I like the second pair better. Too bad they're sold out of size 6! Whew!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> the pink cecilia sold before the seller could reply to my questions. oh well. i'm just going to tell myself it had worms in it or something.



It *definitely* had worms in it. Big fat earthworms. Lots of them.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Darned right there is! The little buggers chewed right through the wallboard in one of our closets, and had babies in the insulation! If that isn't serious, I don't know what is.
> 
> 
> 
> You say "chipmunk" and everyone thinks "awwwwww." But it was nothing *remotely* like...




The poor things just wanted a warm, safe place to raise their babies and plant their flowers!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I agree... I like the second pair better. Too bad they're sold out of size 6! Whew!




My size is in stock. Too bad the price has an extra number at the end.

(I don't spend money on shoes, ever. All I own are $3 old navy flip flops)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It *definitely* had worms in it. Big fat earthworms. Lots of them.




Earthworms, with rabies.


----------



## kateincali

Nvm


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Earthworms, with rabies.



Rabies... and also babies. And the babies had rabies.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Rabies... and also babies. And the babies had rabies.




Oh my! Yes, good thing it sold. No one likes a rabid baby earthworm.


----------



## Eru

I will second that chipmunks are not cute at ALL if you have to handle them.  I've been bitten by them and it HURTS.  But doing Lyme disease ecology, a job I had a few years ago, involved (live) trapping mice, chipmunks, squirrels, weasels, and shrews.  100% the chipmunks were the biggest dicks of them all!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Those are darling, *nascar*! They lend a whole new meaning to the term "ice."
> 
> May I ask how much they were asking for them?


I didn't look but I would guess $600 - $700 or so.
curious now.  going to look.

Edit:  $685.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I will second that chipmunks are not cute at ALL if you have to handle them.  I've been bitten by them and it HURTS.  But doing Lyme disease ecology, a job I had a few years ago, involved (live) trapping mice, chipmunks, squirrels, weasels, and shrews.  100% the chipmunks were the biggest dicks of them all!


I was bitten by one in Rocky Mountain State Park in Colorado many years ago. But it was absolutely my own fault... we had hiked up to a lake, about 5 miles straight up, and a chipmunk came sniffing around. 
So cute! 
So I started feeding it peanuts from my rucksack, and it was eating them out of my hand.
So cute!
Then I ran out of peanuts... and it sunk its sharp little teeth into my thumb. You should have seen me, jumping up and down, shaking my hand, trying to shake the little monster off. 
Then we had to hike back DOWN the mountain, my hand wrapped in kleenex, and we had to go to the local clinic so I could get a tetanus shot.
I played all innocent. "A chipmunk came up out of nowhere and bit me!" I told the nurse." 
"It's because tourists feed them," she replied. "They get to shere they expect food."
"No! Really? Who would do a thing like that????"


----------



## kateincali

30% off Marc by Marc Jacobs Resort Collection

http://www.marcjacobs.com/sale/


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> 30% off Marc by Marc Jacobs Resort Collection
> 
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/sale/


I'm not seeing the 30% off. Is there a promotion code?

ETA: Nevermind. It takes the 30% off when you go thru checkout.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'm not seeing the 30% off. Is there a promotion code?
> 
> ETA: Nevermind. It takes the 30% off when you go thru checkout.



find something?

i wish i knew why i can't properly scroll through the MJ site or sites like shop-hers on chrome. i must be missing an extension but i can't figure out which one.

random bishing session: i hate mod requests on poshmark. i'm 5'11" and you're barely 5' tall and a size 0. how is a mod pic going to help you?!


----------



## kateincali

I picked up a few cheap MJ things this week but I think this is my favorite. I'm occasionally easy to amuse (but mostly impossible to amuse) and it's fun to play with. I obviously need to find more to do with my life...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I picked up a few cheap MJ things this week but I think this is my favorite. I'm occasionally easy to amuse (but mostly impossible to amuse) and it's fun to play with. I obviously need to find more to do with my life...
> 
> View attachment 2944301


That's cute! I have a little teensy hourglass like that on my charm bracelet (I've had the bracelet since I was 9 years old). I probably got that particular charm when I was about 12... I always had a fondness for charms that "did something." I remember wearing the charm bracelet in school and playing with the doodads that moved (a little pair of scissors, the hourglass, a purse that snapped open and closed...).

So I totally get why you like your new find. Is this something MJ is making now? Or is it something from a while ago? I could definitely see wanting one!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *find something?*
> 
> i wish i knew why i can't properly scroll through the MJ site or sites like shop-hers on chrome. i must be missing an extension but i can't figure out which one.
> 
> random bishing session: i hate mod requests on poshmark. i'm 5'11" and you're barely 5' tall and a size 0. how is a mod pic going to help you?!



A bag charm in the shape of the planet Saturn, but then I didn't get it. I don't really wear bag charms. i don't know what I was thinking... I guess I forgot.

kwym about model requests... they make no sense unless you & the requestor are the same size.


----------



## kateincali

i'm not a bag charm girl, either. i really don't understand the fendi fur monster charm craze


----------



## kateincali

i'm *so happy* it's raining today. it never rains. it's never cloudy and cold and miserable and you're never always stuck inside the house (not that there's a single place to go, unless you're extra fond of JCPenney)

seriously, this is awful! i swear there have only been a week total of nice, sunny days since i've been here. 

the lack of sunlight is making me depressed-er


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i'm not a bag charm girl, either. i really don't understand the fendi fur monster charm craze


No, neither have I. I keep _wanting_ to like them, since a lot of people whose fashion eye I agree with are crazy about them, but they're just too big and ugly for my taste (the charms, silly, not the fashionistas!)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i'm *so happy* it's raining today. it never rains. it's never cloudy and cold and miserable and you're never always stuck inside the house (not that there's a single place to go, unless you're extra fond of JCPenney)
> 
> seriously, this is awful! i swear there have only been a week total of nice, sunny days since i've been here.
> 
> the lack of sunlight is making me depressed-er



Aren't you in the vicinity of the Outer Banks? I thought the weather there was really good?? (Obviously not... either you're someplace else, or I was misinformed about the weather.)

Wow, between you & Eru, you're having weather conniptions. You *both* have to get back here to California: the sun is out & it's in the mid-60s!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Aren't you in the vicinity of the Outer Banks?* I thought the weather there was really good??* (Obviously not... either you're someplace else, or I was misinformed about the weather.)
> 
> Wow, between you & Eru, you're having weather conniptions. You *both* have to get back here to California: the sun is out & it's in the mid-60s!



The winters are generally mild around the 50's-60's...until this winter. It's far, far colder than usual, and this is expected to be the new norm. The other day it was 28 when it's typically 65


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> No, neither have I. I keep _wanting_ to like them, since a lot of people whose fashion eye I agree with are crazy about them, but they're just too big and ugly for my taste (the charms, silly, not the fashionistas!)



did you know that for a mere $3915, you can also buy it in bag form?

http://www.purseblog.com/novelty-bags/fendi-fur-monster-baguette-bag/


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> did you know that for a mere $3915, you can also buy it in bag form?
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/novelty-bags/fendi-fur-monster-baguette-bag/



now THAT would be a hit at baby yoga!


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> now THAT would be a hit at baby yoga!




I'm afraid the babies might try to eat that. Baby drool might add to the value, though.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> did you know that for a mere $3915, you can also buy it in bag form?
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/novelty-bags/fendi-fur-monster-baguette-bag/


If you get two of these, and put them in a dark closet together...

...is that where the bag charms come from?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> If you get two of these, and put them in a dark closet together...
> 
> 
> 
> ...is that where the bag charms come from?




lol


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I was bitten by one in Rocky Mountain State Park in Colorado many years ago. But it was absolutely my own fault... we had hiked up to a lake, about 5 miles straight up, and a chipmunk came sniffing around.
> So cute!
> So I started feeding it peanuts from my rucksack, and it was eating them out of my hand.
> So cute!
> Then I ran out of peanuts... and it sunk its sharp little teeth into my thumb. You should have seen me, jumping up and down, shaking my hand, trying to shake the little monster off.
> Then we had to hike back DOWN the mountain, my hand wrapped in kleenex, and we had to go to the local clinic so I could get a tetanus shot.
> I played all innocent. "A chipmunk came up out of nowhere and bit me!" I told the nurse."
> "It's because tourists feed them," she replied. "They get to shere they expect food."
> "No! Really? Who would do a thing like that????"



HAHAHAHA,   But seriously!  They really bite and do not let go!

And Faith, I feel you!  It is gray and gross here, too.  It snowed again last night/this morning.  I am getting so tired of my ice scraper.

And seconding the not getting the ginormous furry bag charms.  Little tiny ones can be charming (although inevitably overpriced), but those giant furballs are weird and too big. (not to mention too expensive)


----------



## kateincali

I might like the Fendi charms if they were, say, $50. Sometimes things are so ugly, they're cute

Eru, here's to hoping it warms up soon! It's bright and sunny today but still freezing.


----------



## kateincali

someone be my bag twin!

https://www.tradesy.com/bags/marc-jacobs-ivory-sequin-gold-satchel-off-white-2151079/


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> someone be my bag twin!
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/bags/marc-jacobs-ivory-sequin-gold-satchel-off-white-2151079/


It's waaaaaaaaay cuter than that Fendi bag, and much cheaper. Would I have to feed, water, and walk it?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's waaaaaaaaay cuter than that Fendi bag, and much cheaper. Would I have to feed, water, and walk it?




Nah. Mine has been in a box for weeks and is just fine.

I hope.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Nah. Mine has been *in a box for weeks* and is just fine.
> 
> I hope.



Now, you *did* punch air holes in the box.

Right?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Now, you *did* punch air holes in the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Right?




Air holes and a panic whistle, just in case


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> air holes and a panic whistle, just in case


lol!


----------



## kateincali

I stayed up past my bedtime, only to get outbid. Wah.

Didn't need it, didn't need it, didn't need it


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I stayed up past my bedtime, only to get outbid. Wah.
> 
> Didn't need it, didn't need it, didn't need it


What was it????

I just won a bid. I was holding my breath for the last three minutes... this is why I *so* much prefer BIN sales! But now I have a nice new friend in Japan (trusted selled on tPF, so it's okay) and I'll be able to apply eBay Bucks to the sale, so I'm happy


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> What was it????
> 
> I just won a bid. I was holding my breath for the last three minutes... this is why I *so* much prefer BIN sales! But now I have a nice new friend in Japan (trusted selled on tPF, so it's okay) and I'll be able to apply eBay Bucks to the sale, so I'm happy




Hint?!

I prefer BINs also. I don't have the patience for auctions

It was this
www.lyst.com/bags/marc-jacobs-silver-cosmic-croc-embossed-metallic-leather-tote-1/

Nothing I would have bothered with if the bidding hadn't started at only $100 for NWT (Ended only a little over $150 but I just didn't like it that much)


----------



## Eru

btw it snowed again yesterday and this morning, on the FIRST DAY OF APRIL, I had to scrape snow and ice off my car!  Not an April Fool's joke, unless you count Mother Nature having a prank at my expense.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> btw it snowed again yesterday and this morning, on the FIRST DAY OF APRIL, I had to scrape snow and ice off my car!  Not an April Fool's joke, unless you count Mother Nature having a prank at my expense.



There is nothing right about any of this. Can you transfer to CA? Will you bring me with you?!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *Hint?!*
> I prefer BINs also. I don't have the patience for auctions
> 
> It was this
> www.lyst.com/bags/marc-jacobs-silver-cosmic-croc-embossed-metallic-leather-tote-1/
> 
> Nothing I would have bothered with if the bidding hadn't started at only $100 for NWT (Ended only a little over $150 but I just didn't like it that much)



Okay, a hint. It's not a bag. And it's not by MJ. And it weighs 63 grams.

I agree with you about the tote... $150 would have been too much. But then again, I'm not heavily into metallic bags. I only own one, and it's not all that metallic. It's a bronze YSL Small Muse, and it isn't a "glow in the dark" kind of metallic... it's subtle.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Okay, a hint. It's not a bag. And it's not by MJ. And it weighs 63 grams.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you about the tote... $150 would have been too much. But then again, I'm not heavily into metallic bags. I only own one, and it's not all that metallic. It's a bronze YSL Small Muse, and it isn't a "glow in the dark" kind of metallic... it's subtle.




Hermes scarf?

I almost bought the silver mini muse. Probably should have, it was $175 nearly new. It's really tiny, though, yes?

I'm not really into metallic anything. Sometimes I buy things just because they're cheap, which is stupid.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *Hermes scarf?*
> 
> I almost bought the silver mini muse. Probably should have, it was $175 nearly new. *It's really tiny, though, yes?*
> 
> I'm not really into metallic anything. Sometimes I buy things just because they're cheap, which is stupid.



Good guess! It's called _De La Mer Au Ciel_. It's the Hermès equivalent of an Escher painting... the fish in the ocean, and flying fish (or are they birds???) above them in the air.

The Mini Muse is super tiny. The Small Muse works as a full-sized bag for me, as long as I don't carry an elephant or a large wallet. You can see it in proportion in this photo... but keep in mind that I'm 5' tall (though now that I'm nearly off Prednisone, I weigh 12 pounds less)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> There is nothing right about any of this. Can you transfer to CA? Will you bring me with you?!


You *both* need to come back to California! Preferably the central coast!!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Good guess! It's called _De La Mer Au Ciel_. It's the Hermès equivalent of an Escher painting... the fish in the ocean, and flying fish (or are they birds???) above them in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> The Mini Muse is super tiny. The Small Muse works as a full-sized bag for me, as long as I don't carry an elephant or a large wallet. You can see it in proportion in this photo... but keep in mind that I'm 5' tall (though now that I'm nearly off Prednisone, I weigh 12 pounds less)




The colors are pretty. It's very coastal CA appropriate

I didn't think there was a small muse? I thought it was mini, large, and extra large, and then the evening muse 

I'm confused now so I think I'll just go to sleep


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You *both* need to come back to California! Preferably the central coast!!




My bag is packed and Ella's ready, but so far I'm not finding many men on Craigslist willing to exchange board for "favours." Because that seeks like my best shot.

There's always tomorrow...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The colors are pretty. *It's very coastal CA appropriate*
> 
> I didn't think there was a small muse? *I thought it was mini, large, and extra large*, and then the evening muse
> 
> I'm confused now so I think I'll just go to sleep



Thank you, I chose this colorway specifically because it matches the Bay. They have it in lots of other colorways, but none that make sense to me (I mean, the ocean *should* be *blue*, right???)

As for the YSL Muse, this is what I know. In the beginning...

... there were 3 sizes: Medium, Large, and Extra-Large. Then the next year they added the Small and the Mini.

I don't know anything about the Evening Muse. Or is that what cats do when you put them out at night? (groan.)

Thank you, I chose this colorway specifically because it matches the Bay. They have it in lots of other colorways, but none that make sense to me (I mean, the ocean *should* be *blue*, right???)


----------



## Eru

omg Elaine that was the worst pun ever, hahaha.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> As for the YSL Muse, this is what I know. In the beginning...
> 
> ... there were 3 sizes: Medium, Large, and Extra-Large. Then the next year they added the Small and the Mini.
> 
> I don't know anything about the Evening Muse. Or is that what cats do when you put them out at night? (groan.)
> 
> Thank you, I chose this colorway specifically because it matches the Bay. They have it in lots of other colorways, but none that make sense to me *(I mean, the ocean should be blue, right???)*



Well, the ocean is mostly brown and gross here.

Now I'm just extra confused.

I forgot about the Medium, and that XL is officially called Oversize. I can't find a Small Muse. Link? I want to learn something today! 

I feel like somewhere down the line the Mini Muse

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24054629&postcount=11

began to be mistaken for the Evening Muse

http://www.purseblog.com/ysl-handbags/yves-saint-laurent-evening-muse/

or did the Evening Muse eventually become the Mini Muse?

http://www.bluefly.com/yves-saint-laurent-silver-sparkle-muse-mini-bag/p/302273201/detail.fly

Or is Bluefly just wrong? Because the dimensions are the same.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> omg Elaine that was the worst pun ever, hahaha.


:giggles:
Just tryin' to keep the conversation lively!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Well, the ocean is mostly brown and gross here.
> 
> Now I'm just extra confused.
> 
> I forgot about the Medium, and that XL is officially called Oversize. I can't find a Small Muse. Link? I want to learn something today!
> 
> I feel like somewhere down the line the Mini Muse
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24054629&postcount=11
> 
> began to be mistaken for the Evening Muse
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/ysl-handbags/yves-saint-laurent-evening-muse/
> 
> or did the Evening Muse eventually become the Mini Muse?
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/yves-saint-laurent-silver-sparkle-muse-mini-bag/p/302273201/detail.fly
> 
> Or is Bluefly just wrong? Because the dimensions are the same.


I think the Evening Muse and the Mini Muse (Minnie Mouse???) must be the same bag. So Bluefly is right... though they're asking too much for it.

When I was on a desperate search for a Muse, I saw the Bluefly one, but decided it was (1) too small and (2) too expensive. This is the exact one I eventually found: https://mymoshposh.com/yves-saint-laurent-bronze-leather-small-muse-satchel-bag and now you know how much I paid for it. It looks more olive in their photo than it does IRL... my model pic is a lot more true to life.

My Small Muse is larger than the Mini: mine is 11" wide x ~7" high x ~4" deep. Of course, that's 11" at the base... because it's dome-shaped it can't hold as much as a rectangular 11" bag, like the MJ Single. But it honestly does hold a lot. The more serious problem was the handles. Too short to loop over shoulders, and too ditzy to carry over the arm. I finally found a chain on eBay that works perfectly, and now I can carry it crossbody:


----------



## ElainePG

I upgraded to MJ... haven't bought MbMJ in a really long time... but isn't this a cute little bag?
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...inkshareID=J84DHJLQkR4-lvRDsfVChff_jAAb.JHFQg


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I think the Evening Muse and the Mini Muse (Minnie Mouse???) must be the same bag. So Bluefly is right... though they're asking too much for it.
> 
> When I was on a desperate search for a Muse, I saw the Bluefly one, but decided it was (1) too small and (2) too expensive. This is the exact one I eventually found: https://mymoshposh.com/yves-saint-laurent-bronze-leather-small-muse-satchel-bag and now you know how much I paid for it. It looks more olive in their photo than it does IRL... my model pic is a lot more true to life.
> 
> My Small Muse is larger than the Mini: mine is 11" wide x ~7" high x ~4" deep. Of course, that's 11" at the base... because it's dome-shaped it can't hold as much as a rectangular 11" bag, like the MJ Single. But it honestly does hold a lot. The more serious problem was the handles. Too short to loop over shoulders, and too ditzy to carry over the arm. I finally found a chain on eBay that works perfectly, and now I can carry it crossbody:









it looks much better with the long chain


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I upgraded to MJ... haven't bought MbMJ in a really long time... but *isn't this a cute little bag*?
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...inkshareID=J84DHJLQkR4-lvRDsfVChff_jAAb.JHFQg



i don't not think that isn't cute

i like plaid but not blue plaid


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *i don't not think that isn't cute*
> 
> i like plaid but not blue plaid



Um... right. I think.

kwym about blue plaid... it would have been cuter in red plaid. Maybe that's why it's on sale?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Um... right. I think.
> 
> 
> 
> kwym about blue plaid... it would have been cuter in red plaid. Maybe that's why it's on sale?




Yes to both 

I want the electric blue pttm natasha to go on sale for $40. Why isn't this happening?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Yes to both
> 
> I want the electric blue pttm natasha to go on sale for $40. *Why isn't this happening?*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pguMUFyJ3_U


----------



## ElainePG

I'm having entirely too much fun with my new MbMJ hourglass. Actually, it's more of a "2-second" glass, but it's fun anyway. I'm easily entertained.

Squirrel!


----------



## kateincali

I can't play that video, but I can see the Pinocchio preview and Pinocchio creeps me the f out. I'm anti doll and puppet 

How long is the chain on yours? It looks longer than mine (total length is 16")


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I can't play that video, but I can see the Pinocchio preview and Pinocchio creeps me the f out. I'm anti doll and puppet
> 
> *How long is the chain on yours?* It looks longer than mine (total length is 16")



It's 28" total... I can put it over my head without opening the clasp.

The song plays during the credits of the movie, so you don't see the puppet. tytt, puppets creep me out a little, too. But not as much as masks. I *really* hate Halloween. When I would go out as a kid, my Mom would always make my costume, and I always went out mask-less. I would have her design costumes you didn't need a mask for (Alice in Wonderland, or a Pilgrim girl... you get the idea).


----------



## kateincali

I'm going to have to measure mine again. I could have sworn it's only 16" and looks much shorter than yours.

I'm not a fan of masks, either. Or clowns or mimes. I didn't especially mind Halloween though since I was always a princess (except in 6th grade, when I was Pamela Anderson)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm going to have to measure mine again. I could have sworn it's only 16" and looks much shorter than yours.
> 
> I'm not a fan of masks, either. Or clowns or mimes. I didn't especially mind Halloween though since I was always a princess (except in 6th grade, when I was Pamela Anderson)


I almost hate to ask... but how did you manage to be Pamela Anderson as a 6th grader?

Balloons?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I almost hate to ask... but how did you manage to be Pamela Anderson as a 6th grader?
> 
> Balloons?



the look had more to do with the hair


----------



## kateincali

It's hot today, which is a nice change. I found out that most of the windows don't go up, though, so that's less nice. I hadn't noticed before that the glass isn't the right size and is just taped in

I could also do without the cats trying to get into the house. I really dislike cats but they do not seem to care how I feel. So. Rude.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's hot today, which is a nice change. I found out that most of the windows don't go up, though, so that's less nice. I hadn't noticed before that the glass isn't the right size and is just taped in
> 
> I could also do without the cats trying to get into the house. I really dislike cats but they do not seem to care how I feel. So. Rude.


What sort of cats? Just wild ones that roam the beach? Your dogs must be going nuts!


----------



## Eru

send me your cats.  I love all cats.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> What sort of cats? *Just wild ones that roam the beach? *Your dogs must be going nuts!



i don't think i live where you think i live lol

a lot of people keep their cats mostly outdoors here. the couple next door are constantly giving them treats and attention, so they've learned to hang around this area. obviously someone who used to live here did the same, because there's one pawing and scratching at the doors and windows nearly every day. if i'm not fast enough to close the front door, there's one in particular that will make himself comfortable upstairs pretty quickly

my dogs are not bothered by much, they just think it's someone new to play with



Eru said:


> *send me your cats.*  I love all cats.



they could probably fit in a large flat rate priority box...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *i don't think i live where you think i live lol*
> 
> a lot of people keep their cats mostly outdoors here. the couple next door are constantly giving them treats and attention, so they've learned to hang around this area. obviously someone who used to live here did the same, because there's one pawing and scratching at the doors and windows nearly every day. if i'm not fast enough to close the front door, there's one in particular that will make himself comfortable upstairs pretty quickly
> 
> my dogs are not bothered by much, they just think it's someone new to play with
> 
> 
> 
> they could probably fit in a large flat rate priority box...



You sent me a picture, and it looked like it was near the beach. Is that not where you ended up?

People here leave their cats to wander around outside too, but most folks are good about not feeding other people's cats. I mean, if a cat is outside, and it looks well-fed, it's obviously not a stray... it obviously belongs to someone who is giving it food regularly. So it's just stupid to give it even more food.

In my never-to-be-humble opinion.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You sent me a picture, and it looked like it was near the beach. Is that not where you ended up?
> 
> People here leave their cats to wander around outside too, but most folks are good about not feeding other people's cats. I mean, if a cat is outside, and it looks well-fed, it's obviously not a stray... it obviously belongs to someone who is giving it food regularly. So it's just stupid to give it even more food.
> 
> In my never-to-be-humble opinion.



no, i'm about an hour from the outer banks. i'm only a few blocks from the water but there's no beach. i didn't end up at the house with the pretty ponies


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> no, i'm about an hour from the outer banks. i'm only a few blocks from the water but there's no beach. i didn't end up at the house with the pretty ponies


Oh, drat! All this time I've been picturing you in that house with the pretty ponies, and feeling badly that it didn't turn out as nice inside as it looked from the outside. What a pity!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh, drat! All this time I've been picturing you in that house with the pretty ponies, and feeling badly that it didn't turn out as nice inside as it looked from the outside. What a pity!




Ponies would have been nice!

The house I'm in now wasn't the one I came here to move into, either. This has not gone well lol


----------



## kateincali

At what point do you settle?

I have been looking for a particular bag for years. It pops up maybe three times a year, always with the same sort of wear. I missed the only one I've ever seen close to new but it was a few hundred more than I wanted to pay, anyway.

I really want it in this color. The wear would probably bother me. It's at least $150 more than I'm wanting to pay. But I'm tired of looking for it.

Meh. 

I'm bored and just rambling


----------



## nascar fan

I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'm FINALLY, after - what? - two years now -  going to get the new car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
anyone wanna see?


----------



## nascar fan

I'm going to show you anyway!  ha!
We are going to order it, but this is what it will look like.


----------



## TokyoBound

nascar fan said:


> I'm going to show you anyway!  ha!
> We are going to order it, but this is what it will look like.



Wow, I don't don't know much (or anything) really about cars, but that is a beaut!  It looks like it can go mighty fast too.


----------



## nascar fan

TokyoBound said:


> Wow, I don't don't know much (or anything) really about cars, but that is a beaut!  It looks like it can go mighty fast too.


LOL!  Yes, it will.  I will try not to break any laws in it.


----------



## TokyoBound

Did you get the same color as in the photo?  The interior is stunning.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I'm going to show you anyway!  ha!
> We are going to order it, but this is what it will look like.



VROOM!!!!!

Way to go, *nascar*! Super excited for you. Gotta say, it looks totally bad-a$$ in that color!


----------



## ElainePG

*nascar*... I think you need to carry this bag when you're driving it...
http://www.marcjacobs.com/polished-...d=women-marc-jacobs-bags-and-wallets#start=39


----------



## kateincali

congrats, nas!


----------



## nascar fan

TokyoBound said:


> Did you get the same color as in the photo?  The interior is stunning.


We are either ordering one exactly like it or getting this one.  So excited!!!!



ElainePG said:


> VROOM!!!!!
> 
> Way to go, *nascar*! Super excited for you. Gotta say, it looks totally bad-a$$ in that color!


It does, doesn't it!!!!!!!!????!!!!



ElainePG said:


> *nascar*... I think you need to carry this bag when you're driving it...
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/polished-...d=women-marc-jacobs-bags-and-wallets#start=39


Pretty!  and would look GREAT with the car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



faith_ann said:


> congrats, nas!


----------



## Eru

Wow, what a sexy looking car!


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Wow, what a sexy looking car!


----------



## ElainePG

I don't even have an iPhone 5s any more (I traded up to the 6 plus) but I *seriously* want this MJ iPhone case! $29 on Gilt.

Do you suppose it would stretch to accommodate my 6 plus? Kind of like Spanx?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


>



Yeah, *nas*, it's that peace officer you've got to worry about! Watch your rearview mirror!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Yeah, *nas*, it's that peace officer you've got to worry about! Watch your rearview mirror!


with the brown hair and black car, I will totally be incognito.  Oh, hey, "Incognito"!  I love it!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> with the brown hair and black car, I will totally be incognito.  Oh, hey, "Incognito"!  I love it!




You dyed your hair brown? Welcome to the naturally blondes gone dark club  

I finally got mine back to blonde, but every time I pass the hair color aisle, I get tempted. I think it might be an addiction.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> with the brown hair and black car, I will totally be incognito.  Oh, hey, "Incognito"!  I love it!


Wait... what? You're a brunette???? When did that happen?


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> You dyed your hair brown? Welcome to the naturally blondes gone dark club
> 
> I finally got mine back to blonde, but every time I pass the hair color aisle, I get tempted. I think it might be an addiction.





ElainePG said:


> Wait... what? You're a brunette???? When did that happen?


I could have sworn I showed you a pic!  I have one.
back in a few with it


----------



## nascar fan

hair


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> hair


Well, isn't that a pretty color! And it's such a flattering cut, too. What does it do in the front? Do you have bangs?

I agree... black car, brown hair, you'll probably be able to sneak pass the  ... at least until you smack the pedal to the metal!


----------



## kateincali

it looks great, nas! do you naturally have darker hair?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Well, isn't that a pretty color! And it's such a flattering cut, too. What does it do in the front? Do you have bangs?
> 
> I agree... black car, brown hair, you'll probably be able to sneak pass the  ... at least until you smack the pedal to the metal!





faith_ann said:


> it looks great, nas! do you naturally have darker hair?


Not dark naturally.  It is what my mom calls dirty dishwater blonde.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Not dark naturally.  It is what my mom calls dirty dishwater blonde.


It's a fabulous cut & color, nas... it perks you right up! Don't get me wrong; the blond was pretty also. But the brunette is very sophisticated-looking.

I see a matching handbag in your future...


----------



## ElainePG

Just bought this sweet little MbMJ oblong scarf at ShopBop. Nice for windy summers here on the coast.

Not that I *need* another scarf, mind you. But the color is pretty, it was already 30% off, plus _another_ 25% off with the code SPRING25. 

How could I resist? Answer: I couldn't.
http://www.shopbop.com/perf-ection-...derID=2534374302062907&fm=other&colorId=71912


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> It's a fabulous cut & color, nas... it perks you right up! Don't get me wrong; the blond was pretty also. But the brunette is very sophisticated-looking.
> 
> I see a matching handbag in your future...


Thanks!  I really like it.
No new bags for quite a while.  See my avatar!  Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Thanks!  I really like it.
> No new bags for quite a while.  See my avatar!  Yay!!!!!!!


So excited for you... when does it arrive? My new car is still on a ship from Germany. It took forever to clear the Panama Canal, and it still has a loooooooooong way to go up the coast of Central America & Mexico until it *finally* reaches California! My SA said April 13, but I doubt it.

Not as big a deal as your car, though. I mean, I'll be glad to have a new one... mine is 16 years old... but mine is certainly not sexy.

I kinda miss my little red Alfa Romeo Spider Graduate.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> So excited for you... when does it arrive? My new car is still on a ship from Germany. It took forever to clear the Panama Canal, and it still has a loooooooooong way to go up the coast of Central America & Mexico until it *finally* reaches California! My SA said April 13, but I doubt it.
> 
> Not as big a deal as your car, though. I mean, I'll be glad to have a new one... mine is 16 years old... but mine is certainly not sexy.
> 
> I kinda miss my little red Alfa Romeo Spider Graduate.


I just drove it home this evening.


----------



## nascar fan

Valentino got the first ride


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Valentino got the first ride


Perfect choice! Congrats on your new family member!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

I had a REALLY hard time trading this one in on it.  Really hard time. I cried when I drove off.  It was time.  New body style, better everything.  Still, that red one and me have been through a lot.  
:cry:


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I had a REALLY hard time trading this one in on it.  Really hard time. I cried when I drove off.  It was time.  New body style, better everything.  Still, that red one and me have been through a lot.
> :cry:


Oh, I totally get it! I mean, giving up a *red* car...

Still, the *black* one is...

... VERY hot. Sleek, you might say. 

You could call it "The Prowler."


----------



## kateincali

The Valentino goes perfectly with the car!

Do we have to start matching cars to bags now? It's good I don't drive...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The Valentino goes perfectly with the car!
> 
> *Do we have to start matching cars to bags now?* It's good I don't drive...



I sure hope not! I just bought a white car!:giggles: They call it "Cirrus," but the dang thing is as white as can be. 

Can't you just see me carrying a white patent leather handbag?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I sure hope not! I just bought a white car!:giggles: They call it "Cirrus," but the dang thing is as white as can be.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you just see me carrying a white patent leather handbag?




I found a bag for you! 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131471551884


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I found a bag for you!
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=131471551884


LOL!

I guess I'm just not the white patent leather type... it reminds me too much of Miami Beach in the olden days.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm just not the white patent leather type... it reminds me too much of Miami Beach in the olden days.




I'm not, either, even though the Miami Beach reference is lost on me


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm not, either, even though *the Miami Beach reference is lost on me*



Here ya go... if you don't want to watch the whole thing, catch the lady in the lower left of the screen, at :23 seconds into the clip:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5dWxjihyGE&list=PL8986C228EF9DC65F&index=9


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Here ya go... if you don't want to watch the whole thing, catch the lady in the lower left of the screen, at :23 seconds into the clip:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5dWxjihyGE&list=PL8986C228EF9DC65F&index=9



the hat and shoulder pads really complete that outfit


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> the hat and shoulder pads really complete that outfit


I know, right?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I totally get it! I mean, giving up a *red* car...
> 
> Still, the *black* one is...
> 
> ... VERY hot. Sleek, you might say.
> 
> You could call it "The Prowler."


A friend's little boy thought it was the Bat Mobile!  LOL!



faith_ann said:


> The Valentino goes perfectly with the car!
> 
> Do we have to start matching cars to bags now? It's good I don't drive...


No, we do not.  



ElainePG said:


> I sure hope not! I just bought a white car!:giggles: They call it "Cirrus," but the dang thing is as white as can be.
> 
> Can't you just see me carrying a white patent leather handbag?


Nope.  No white patent for you, Elaine.


----------



## nascar fan

Last picture of the car, I promise.  Well, unless it has a fabulous bag on it or in it.


----------



## Izzy48

Love your car!


----------



## kateincali

does the car have a name yet?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> does the car have a name yet?


I want to know that, too!

And I'm trying to decide if I should name my car, but all I can think of is "The White Elephant," and that doesn't sound terribly sexy...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I want to know that, too!
> 
> And I'm trying to decide if I should name my car, but all I can think of is *"The White Elephant,"* and that doesn't sound terribly sexy...



No.



I had a white Land Rover named Chloe. I loved that car but Land Rovers are sofaking expensive to maintain


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a white Land Rover named Chloe. I loved that car but Land Rovers are sofaking expensive to maintain


Chloe is a nice name. Maybe I'll think of a girl's name that suits this car. I'll know better when it arrives in California... it's currently still on the ship, though it's gone safely through the Panama Canal and is heading up the coast of Mexico even as we speak.

How did you know that your car was named Chloe?


----------



## Eru

I usually name cars by personalizing their license plates, but personalized plates cost $10 in Virginia and a million dollars anywhere else.  The car I learned to drive on was a honkin' minivan named "Tastic" because she was "van-tastic"! (you can groan and thank my dad for that one)  My current car is a bright blue PriusC (the small city prius, much smaller than the normal one: http://images.gtcarlot.com/gtgallery/77368651-640.jpg & http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/042/c/f/my_new_ride__d_by_courageousturnip-d7646xs.jpg).  Her make and model is PriusC THREE, so her license plate is a suuuuper subtle star wars reference: C3PRIUS (say it out loud), but I just call her Minipri.  Not the best name as far as cars go, but she's the cutest little minipri that ever there was.

I name my computers, too!  So far I've had Rigel, Inara (she was returned because Rigel started working again), Tristan, Yvaine (returned because she had problems from day one), and now Lorien.  I wonder if anyone is nerdy enough to get the references?  

(Rigel = name of a star, no particular reference, I've just always liked the name.  Inara = name of a character in Firefly, Tristan = name of a boy who loved a star, in Stardust, Yvaine = name of the star that Tristan loved, Lorien = Galadriel's forest in Lord of the Rings/also the name for the Undying Lands.  *nerd*)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Chloe is a nice name. Maybe I'll think of a girl's name that suits this car. I'll know better when it arrives in California... it's currently still on the ship, though it's gone safely through the Panama Canal and is heading up the coast of Mexico even as we speak.
> 
> *How did you know that your car was named Chloe?*



I said a few words in Latin whilst boiling a chipmunk, and the bones formed the word Chloe in the water

You don't have to use a chipmunk.


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Love your car!


Thank you, Izzy!!!!!



faith_ann said:


> does the car have a name yet?


Nope



ElainePG said:


> I want to know that, too!
> 
> And I'm trying to decide if I should name my car, but all I can think of is "The White Elephant," and that doesn't sound terribly sexy...


y'all are so weird!   
Actually, so far hubby and I refer to it as "the black one."  I'm sure it will just end up being "the car" (as opposed to "the truck").
We're ez.



Eru said:


> I usually name cars by personalizing their license plates, but personalized plates cost $10 in Virginia and a million dollars anywhere else.  The car I learned to drive on was a honkin' minivan named "Tastic" because she was "van-tastic"! (you can groan and thank my dad for that one)  My current car is a bright blue PriusC (the small city prius, much smaller than the normal one: http://images.gtcarlot.com/gtgallery/77368651-640.jpg & http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/042/c/f/my_new_ride__d_by_courageousturnip-d7646xs.jpg).  Her make and model is PriusC THREE, so her license plate is a suuuuper subtle star wars reference: C3PRIUS (say it out loud), but I just call her Minipri.  Not the best name as far as cars go, but she's the cutest little minipri that ever there was.
> 
> I name my computers, too!  So far I've had Rigel, Inara (she was returned because Rigel started working again), Tristan, Yvaine (returned because she had problems from day one), and now Lorien.  I wonder if anyone is nerdy enough to get the references?
> 
> (Rigel = name of a star, no particular reference, I've just always liked the name.  Inara = name of a character in Firefly, Tristan = name of a boy who loved a star, in Stardust, Yvaine = name of the star that Tristan loved, Lorien = Galadriel's forest in Lord of the Rings/also the name for the Undying Lands.  *nerd*)


I have never heard anyone name a computer!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> I usually name cars by personalizing their license plates, but personalized plates cost $10 in Virginia and a million dollars anywhere else.  The car I learned to drive on was a honkin' minivan named "Tastic" because she was "van-tastic"! (you can groan and thank my dad for that one)  My current car is a bright blue PriusC (the small city prius, much smaller than the normal one: http://images.gtcarlot.com/gtgallery/77368651-640.jpg & http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/042/c/f/my_new_ride__d_by_courageousturnip-d7646xs.jpg).  Her make and model is PriusC THREE, so her license plate is a suuuuper subtle star wars reference: C3PRIUS (say it out loud), but I just call her Minipri.  Not the best name as far as cars go, but she's the cutest little minipri that ever there was.
> 
> 
> 
> *I name my computers, too! * So far I've had Rigel, *Inara (she was returned because Rigel started working again)*, Tristan, Yvaine (returned because she had problems from day one), and now Lorien.  *I wonder if anyone is nerdy enough to get the references?  *
> 
> 
> 
> (Rigel = name of a star, no particular reference, I've just always liked the name.  Inara = name of a character in Firefly, Tristan = name of a boy who loved a star, in Stardust, Yvaine = name of the star that Tristan loved, Lorien = Galadriel's forest in Lord of the Rings/also the name for the Undying Lands.  *nerd*)





I feel like this is taking it to the next level 



Even though you returned Inara, did you still have to pay for her by the hour?

Your car is cute. Easy to find in the parking lot!


----------



## Tuuli35

Eru said:


> I usually name cars by personalizing their license plates, but personalized plates cost $10 in Virginia and a million dollars anywhere else.  The car I learned to drive on was a honkin' minivan named "Tastic" because she was "van-tastic"! (you can groan and thank my dad for that one)  My current car is a bright blue PriusC (the small city prius, much smaller than the normal one: http://images.gtcarlot.com/gtgallery/77368651-640.jpg & http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/042/c/f/my_new_ride__d_by_courageousturnip-d7646xs.jpg).  Her make and model is PriusC THREE, so her license plate is a suuuuper subtle star wars reference: C3PRIUS (say it out loud), but I just call her Minipri.  Not the best name as far as cars go, but she's the cutest little minipri that ever there was.
> 
> I name my computers, too!  So far I've had Rigel, Inara (she was returned because Rigel started working again), Tristan, Yvaine (returned because she had problems from day one), and now Lorien.  I wonder if anyone is nerdy enough to get the references?
> 
> (Rigel = name of a star, no particular reference, I've just always liked the name.  Inara = name of a character in Firefly, Tristan = name of a boy who loved a star, in Stardust, Yvaine = name of the star that Tristan loved, Lorien = Galadriel's forest in Lord of the Rings/also the name for the Undying Lands.  *nerd*)




My laptop was called Wilma and PC Barney


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I usually name cars by personalizing their license plates, but personalized plates cost $10 in Virginia and a million dollars anywhere else.  The car I learned to drive on was a honkin' minivan named "Tastic" because she was "van-tastic"! (you can groan and thank my dad for that one)  My current car is a bright blue PriusC (the small city prius, much smaller than the normal one: http://images.gtcarlot.com/gtgallery/77368651-640.jpg & http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2014/042/c/f/my_new_ride__d_by_courageousturnip-d7646xs.jpg).  Her make and model is PriusC THREE, so her license plate is a suuuuper subtle star wars reference: C3PRIUS (say it out loud), but I just call her Minipri.  Not the best name as far as cars go, but she's the cutest little minipri that ever there was.
> 
> I name my computers, too!  So far I've had Rigel, Inara (she was returned because Rigel started working again), Tristan, Yvaine (returned because she had problems from day one), and now Lorien.  I wonder if anyone is nerdy enough to get the references?
> 
> (Rigel = name of a star, no particular reference, I've just always liked the name.  Inara = name of a character in Firefly, Tristan = name of a boy who loved a star, in Stardust, Yvaine = name of the star that Tristan loved, Lorien = Galadriel's forest in Lord of the Rings/also the name for the Undying Lands.  *nerd*)


When I was working (as an advocate for battered women) my computer was called "Peace" and my printer was called "Harmony." So when I was writing a speech, I would work on it until it was ready to go from Peace to Harmony. 

The license plate for my car at the time was *PEACEFL* and the frame said "Love shouldn't hurt. End domestic abuse." My brother-in-law kept worrying that some jerk was going to bash my windshield in with a baseball bat, but it never happened. Instead, women would come up to me and tell me the most _amazingly_ powerful stories...


----------



## Izzy48

Nas, i just saw your blue MJ in the picture. So pretty! Love the color. Perhaps I have seen it and forgotten but the color is great. Looks as if I am really behind.


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> I feel like this is taking it to the next level
> 
> Even though you returned Inara, did you still have to pay for her by the hour?
> 
> Your car is cute. Easy to find in the parking lot!



The license plate holder on my car is Firefly-themed, too.  I have the nerdiest cutest car!  But, unlike Nas's car, it is distinctly not sexy.

And Inara/Costco was gracious enough to give me a full refund.



ElainePG said:


> When I was working (as an advocate for battered women) my computer was called "Peace" and my printer was called "Harmony." So when I was writing a speech, I would work on it until it was ready to go from Peace to Harmony.
> 
> The license plate for my car at the time was *PEACEFL* and the frame said "Love shouldn't hurt. End domestic abuse." My brother-in-law kept worrying that some jerk was going to bash my windshield in with a baseball bat, but it never happened. Instead, women would come up to me and tell me the most _amazingly_ powerful stories...



I like that!  Peace & Harmony,   And what a nice personalized plate--glad it was able to positively impact so many people.


----------



## Eru

Tuuli35 said:


> My laptop was called Wilma and PC Barney



Just saw this, but I love it!


----------



## ElainePG

I brainstormed names last night, and came up with *Moondance*. First I thought Moonshadow, but I like the lyrics to the first song better. Plus, Moondance is also the name of a white rose, so the name operates on several levels.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I brainstormed names last night, and came up with *Moon dance*. First I thought Moonshadow, but I like the lyrics to the first song better. Plus, Moondance is also the name of a white rose, so the name operates on several levels.



You didn't want to go with Madame George?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> You didn't want to go with Madame George?


No, nor:
-Mermaid
-Iceberg
-Bolero
-Full Sail
-Long Tall Sally
-Pearl
-Sea Foam
-Little Rambler
-Lady Guinevere
-White Cloud
-Love Me Do
-Seagull

(Though "Seagull" might have been apt, since the &%$*# seagulls around here tend to "decorate" our cars, so my white car won't stay pristine white for long!)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> No, nor:
> -Mermaid
> -Iceberg
> -Bolero
> -Full Sail
> -Long Tall Sally
> -Pearl
> -Sea Foam
> -Little Rambler
> -Lady Guinevere
> -White Cloud
> -Love Me Do
> -Seagull
> 
> (Though "Seagull" might have been apt, since the &%$*# seagulls around here tend to "decorate" our cars, so my white car won't stay pristine white for long!)



you didn't consider any of the classy song titles of today?

i mean, the spotify chart alone has so many suggestions:
- we in this bi*ch
- stupid hoe
- trini dem girls (i _think _this is english)
- christian dior denim flow

i could go on but i googled what a song title meant and i think i might go vomit now


----------



## ElainePG

So I just googled the lyrics for "christian dior denim flow" because it sounded pretty benign. 

I mean, *Christian Dior*... right? What's not to like?


----------



## ElainePG

I guess I'm just an old fogey...

Well, it's a marvelous night for a Moondance
With the stars up above in your eyes
A fantabulous night to make romance
'Neath the cover of October skies
And all the leaves on the trees are falling
To the sound of the breezes that blow
And I'm trying to please to the calling
Of your heart-strings that play soft and low
And all the night's magic seems to whisper and hush
And all the soft moonlight seems to shine in your blush

Can I just have one a' more Moondance with you, my love
Can I just make some more romance with a-you, my love


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> So I just googled the lyrics for "christian dior denim flow" because it sounded pretty benign.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, *Christian Dior*... right? What's not to like?




Oh the song I googled wasn't on that list, but now I'm scared to look up those lyrics lol

I don't know how anyone listens to rap. I just don't get it.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I guess I'm just an old fogey...




It's a pretty song but I've always found it depressing


----------



## kateincali

I found two HG bags this week! I'm so excited. I hope they don't arrive covered in slugs.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> I found two HG bags this week! I'm so excited. I hope they don't arrive covered in slugs.




Can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Can't wait to see them!!!




Need to find something orange now!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Need to find something orange now!


You mean something orange to *wear*? To match an orange bag? How about...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I found two HG bags this week! I'm so excited. *I hope they don't arrive covered in slugs*.





faith_ann said:


> Need to find something orange now!



Of course, this might match, too...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You mean something orange to *wear*? To match an orange bag? How about...




I just could never pull off something that sexy


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Of course, this might match, too...




Ew. Kill it with fire!

ETA I'm sorry, slug. I didn't mean that. Just stay on the other side of the room at all times, ok?

No, the bags I purchased are from the sweet punk line. I have every color from it I want except orange. There is an orange clutch for sale but the price is too high (it's been listed for nearly 2 years, so I guess everyone else thinks so, too)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Ew. Kill it with fire!
> 
> ETA I'm sorry, slug. I didn't mean that. Just stay on the other side of the room at all times, ok?
> 
> No, the bags I purchased are from the sweet punk line. I have every color from it I want except orange. There is an orange clutch for sale but the price is too high (it's been listed for nearly 2 years, so I guess everyone else thinks so, too)


I've heard that if you lick a slug, your tongue goes numb. 

Mind you, I've only *heard* this. Eru would know if this is true, or a myth. I can build you a little cage for it, if you want. And you can keep the cage on the other side of the country (uh, room).

So did you actually find a sweet punk in orange? It sounds fabulous! But you said TWO bags????


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I just could never pull off something that sexy


Maybe if you wore it with flip-flops instead of high heels? 

You shoulda seen *some* of the costumes I found when I googled "pumpkin costume woman"... I would never have *dared* put them up here! Small children sometimes wander over to this site!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I've heard that if you lick a slug, your tongue goes numb.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you, I've only *heard* this. Eru would know if this is true, or a myth. I can build you a little cage for it, if you want. And you can keep the cage on the other side of the country (uh, room).
> 
> 
> 
> So did you actually find a sweet punk in orange? It sounds fabulous! But you said TWO bags????




That's very kind of you to offer to build it a cage. I would really rather have a pony, though. Can you build a pony cage?

Banana slug slime is an anesthetic. Here's to hoping neither of us ever needs to put that knowledge to use.

Oh, I meant orange is the color I need to add to my sweet punk collection, but yes, picked up two more bags in other colors from that line this week. Yay!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Maybe if you wore it with flip-flops instead of high heels?
> 
> You shoulda seen *some* of the costumes I found when I googled "pumpkin costume woman"... I would never have *dared* put them up here! Small children sometimes wander over to this site!




I don't think even flip flops could take the sexiness down a notch 

Ha, your search history is interesting today


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> That's very kind of you to offer to build it a cage. I would really rather have a pony, though. *Can you build a pony cage?*
> 
> Banana slug slime is an anesthetic. Here's to hoping neither of us ever needs to put that knowledge to use.
> 
> Oh, I meant orange is the color I need to add to my sweet punk collection, but yes, picked up two more bags in other colors from that line this week. Yay!



Congrats on picking up 2 more bags from the Sweet Punk line! Pics when they arrive?

As for the pony cage... will this do? I couldn't bear to make it a "true" cage, completely enclosed, so you'll have to monitor the pony to be sure s/he doesn't jump out.

You could store your Sweet Punks in it until a pony appears...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Congrats on picking up 2 more bags from the Sweet Punk line! Pics when they arrive?
> 
> As for the pony cage... will this do? I couldn't bear to make it a "true" cage, completely enclosed, so you'll have to monitor the pony to be sure s/he doesn't jump out.
> 
> You could store your Sweet Punks in it until a pony appears...



that will be the perfect size for a shetland pony

thanks! yep, i'll post pics once they get here


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *that will be the perfect size for a shetland pony
> *
> thanks! yep, i'll post pics once they get here



I'm not very up on horses. Are these Shetlands?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'm not very up on horses. Are these Shetlands?



they are similar in size 

i had a few growing up. they're sturdy little things.


----------



## pookybear

I love Shetland ponies!!


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> I love Shetland ponies!!



i'm suspicious of anyone that doesn't


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> i'm suspicious of anyone that doesn't




*high fives*?


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> *high fives*?



it's like how you never marry a guy who likes cats, or decide to rob a place with someone who is faster than you, you can never trust anyone who looks at a shetland pony and goes 'meh'

advice from *faith's guide to life**

* which you should never read because i'm terrible at life


----------



## ElainePG

Yoox has *such* a pretty pink quilted Baroque XL (I think it's the XL... you'd know, *faith*) on sale, but I have no $$$ left in my bag budget. Waaaaah.
http://www.yoox.com/us/45253335AA/i...trec&req=PDDesigner&cod10=45253335AA&sizeId=1


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yoox has *such* a pretty pink quilted Baroque XL (I think it's the XL... you'd know, *faith*) on sale, but I have no $$$ left in my bag budget. Waaaaah.
> http://www.yoox.com/us/45253335AA/i...trec&req=PDDesigner&cod10=45253335AA&sizeId=1



the listed dimensions are more for a large

however there has been one for much less listed for ages that seems to actually be a XL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-1050-MA...ossom-pink-soft-leather-handbag-/251917983645


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> the listed dimensions are more for a large
> 
> however there has been one for much less listed for ages that seems to actually be a XL
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nwt-1050-MA...ossom-pink-soft-leather-handbag-/251917983645


Ooh... "cherry blossom pink." They got me at "cherry blossom." Wish I had the money... I'd snap it up! I really like the old quilted MJ bags SO much...


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> they are similar in size
> 
> i had a few growing up. they're sturdy little things.


I may not know a lot about MJ but I know a lot about ponies!
Miss Lucy O'Shea.............................


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> I may not know a lot about MJ but I know a lot about ponies!
> Miss Lucy O'Shea.............................




Miss Lucy is adorable! Are they both yours?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Ooh... "cherry blossom pink." They got me at "cherry blossom." Wish I had the money... I'd snap it up! I really like the old quilted MJ bags SO much...



it might be worth checking back with that seller. they've listed several of them and some were under $200


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I may not know a lot about MJ but I know a lot about ponies!
> Miss Lucy O'Shea.............................


Hermès and horses... such an elegant combination! Hermès should use this photo in one of their ads, *skyqueen*!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it might be worth checking back with that seller. they've listed several of them and some were under $200


I may do that! I consigned a bunch of clothes, and I have a check coming to me in early May. More than enough for an under-$200 handbag.

Assuming (in retrospect) that I really WANT a pastel pink bag.

Do I want a pastel pink bag? As I think of it, I don't own any pastel bags. There's probably a reason for that.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I may do that! I consigned a bunch of clothes, and I have a check coming to me in early May. More than enough for an under-$200 handbag.
> 
> Assuming (in retrospect) that I really WANT a pastel pink bag.
> 
> Do I want a pastel pink bag? As I think of it, I don't own any pastel bags. There's probably a reason for that.



I personally am not a huge pastel fan, and not with gold hardware. If it was a more muted gold, or maybe silver


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I personally am not a huge pastel fan, and not with gold hardware. If it was a more muted gold, *or maybe silver*



Silver would be pretty. I think that's what was bothering me about the bag. Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Silver would be pretty. I think that's what was bothering me about the bag. Thanks!



i bought* an anthracite large single w/silver hardware last week, and the silver really is gorgeous. i wish it was used on more bags.

* and then it was later sacrificed for the sweet punk. i think i would prefer XL, anyway


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i bought* an anthracite large single w/silver hardware last week, and the silver really is gorgeous. i wish it was used on more bags.
> 
> * and then it was later sacrificed for the sweet punk. i think i would prefer XL, anyway


It's gorgeous! But you're right... the XL is a much more useful size.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's gorgeous! But you're right... the XL is a much more useful size.




I would really like a XL single but have no idea what color to buy. I don't want a color too similar to what I already have. I just sold my only red leather bag, so maybe red.


----------



## kateincali

I bought a MBMJ bangle this week and it was too small, so I've been looking for others. I must have enormous hands or something though because every. single. one has measurements that will be too small. I guess bangles and I aren't meant to be, at least not MBMJ ones


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I bought a MBMJ bangle this week and it was too small, so I've been looking for others. I must have enormous hands or something though because every. single. one has measurements that will be too small. I guess bangles and I aren't meant to be, at least not MBMJ ones


I can only wear bangles that are hinged. My wrists are small but my hands (knuckles, really) are large because of the RA. So the only bangles that work for me are the ones that open up & then snap shut. Doesn't MJ have any of that kind?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I can only wear bangles that are hinged. My wrists are small but my hands (knuckles, really) are large because of the RA. So the only bangles that work for me are the ones that open up & then snap shut. Doesn't MJ have any of that kind?




Not that I've seen. There are very few available that aren't spectacularly hideous.


----------



## kateincali

Someone be my (sort of - I have the Alyona version) bag twin

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321728425242


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> Miss Lucy is adorable! Are they both yours?


Both mine and the one in my avatar.



ElainePG said:


> Hermès and horses... such an elegant combination! Hermès should use this photo in one of their ads, *skyqueen*!


LOL! Thanks, Elaine!


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> Both mine and the one in my avatar.
> 
> 
> LOL! Thanks, Elaine!




Lucky! I had to leave mine behind when I moved to Falmouth. Boarding was just so much more expensive there than it was in Rockport.


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> Lucky! I had to leave mine behind when I moved to Falmouth. Boarding was just so much more expensive there than it was in Rockport.


Are you on Cape Cod?


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> Are you on Cape Cod?



I grew up in Falmouth but moved to CA late 2010 (temporarily in NC ATM)

I wanted more places to shop than TJ Maxx


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> I grew up in Falmouth but moved to CA late 2010 (temporarily in NC ATM)
> 
> I wanted more places to shop than TJ Maxx


Small world...I live in West Barnstable. 
Yes...I refer to this place as "fashion hell"!!!


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> Small world...I live in West Barnstable.
> Yes...I refer to this place as "fashion hell"!!!




It is a small world

Weirdly, I sometimes miss* the TJ Maxx in Falmouth. There's too much competition in CA, the YSL sunnies never stay long enough to get marked down to $50 and more than five people know what Prada is lol

* I also worked there for five years. That I DO NOT miss


----------



## Esquared72

Hey y'all. How's it going? I've been lurking without posting much lately. I did buy a new bag, but not MJ. One of my other loves...Alexander Wang. I bought the Jane earlier this year...softest leather EVER. Then sitting on my porch waiting patiently for me this afternoon was the Rocco in Neptune Blue. 

Now I need to give my Nordstrom card a breather till the anniversary sale. [emoji6]


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> It is a small world
> 
> Weirdly, I sometimes miss* the TJ Maxx in Falmouth. There's too much competition in CA, the YSL sunnies never stay long enough to get marked down to $50 and more than five people know what Prada is lol
> 
> * I also worked there for five years. That I DO NOT miss




LOL! I bet you don't! [emoji15]


----------



## nascar fan

Izzy48 said:


> Nas, i just saw your blue MJ in the picture. So pretty! Love the color. Perhaps I have seen it and forgotten but the color is great. Looks as if I am really behind.


You Are behind!  LOL!
I've had it a couple of months, I guess.  It's a great bag!


----------



## nascar fan

skyqueen said:


> Small world...I live in West Barnstable.
> Yes...I refer to this place as "fashion hell"!!!


Sky, your horses are so pretty


----------



## ElainePG

Wearing my MJ Navy Metallic Large Single today. It's been ages singe I've pulled this out... I forgot how gorgeous it is! 

Oh, and it has plenty of room to fit my red MJ Cloud wallet... such a sweet bit of leather, and amazing how much it holds for a small wallet.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hey y'all. How's it going? I've been lurking without posting much lately. I did buy a new bag, but not MJ. One of my other loves...Alexander Wang. I bought the Jane earlier this year...softest leather EVER. Then sitting on my porch waiting patiently for me this afternoon was the Rocco in Neptune Blue.
> 
> Now I need to give my Nordstrom card a breather till the anniversary sale. [emoji6]



eehlers! Long time no see!

You got a *Rocco*? In Neptune Blue????? Green with envy! (Not really... very happy for you.) 

Last year I tried the Rocky (that's the smaller one, I think?)... black, or maybe anthracite, with rose gold thingies on the bottom. Loved it, but it was waaaaaay too heavy for me, so I left it behind at Nordstrom and instead bought the bag in my avatar: the Mini 54 in Flame Red. A better bag for me, but I still have wistful memories of the Rocky.

When is the Anniversary Sale?


----------



## kateincali

Hey eehlers. Photos of the new AWs? I love AW and seriously regret selling my only one made Rocco 

I really like that wallet, Elaine


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Hey eehlers. Photos of the new AWs? I love AW and seriously regret selling my only one made Rocco
> 
> I really like that wallet, Elaine




Sure! Here's Jane in black (I'm kind of obsessed with this bag) and Rocco in Neptune with silver hardware. Major love affair with both bags. 
View attachment 2966812

View attachment 2966813

View attachment 2966814


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Sure! Here's Jane in black (I'm kind of obsessed with this bag) and Rocco in Neptune with silver hardware. Major love affair with both bags.
> View attachment 2966812
> 
> View attachment 2966813
> 
> View attachment 2966814




They're gorgeous! Love the blue


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Hey eehlers. Photos of the new AWs? I love AW and seriously regret selling my only one made Rocco
> 
> I really like that wallet, Elaine



Me too, and I really like the *bag*, Faith! I got some compliments on it today.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Me too, and I really like the *bag*, Faith! I got some compliments on it today.




I'm glad it went to a good home!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Sure! Here's Jane in black (I'm kind of obsessed with this bag) and Rocco in Neptune with silver hardware. Major love affair with both bags.
> View attachment 2966812
> 
> View attachment 2966813
> 
> View attachment 2966814


The Neptune looks like a version they had of the Rockie last year, with all-different-color studs on the bottom. It was a special release, and I was lusting after it.

Do you know the one I mean?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm glad it went to a good home!


With plenty of friends to keep it company!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> With plenty of friends to keep it company!




Even bags need friends!

I think the Rocco you're talking about was the one with iridescent studs?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Even bags need friends!
> 
> I think the Rocco you're talking about was *the one with iridescent studs?*



Yes! Exactly! 
I was really craving it... but I didn't know much about bags at the time, so I didn't get it. In retrospect, I *still* think it would be too heavy for me.

Bags need friends, and they're also capable of reproduction. That's the only way I can explain the mysterious fact that I now own 18 full-sized bags. At night, in the dark, my purse closet...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yes! Exactly!
> 
> I was really craving it... but I didn't know much about bags at the time, so I didn't get it. In retrospect, I *still* think it would be too heavy for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Bags need friends, and they're also capable of reproduction. That's the only way I can explain the mysterious fact that I now own 18 full-sized bags. At night, in the dark, my purse closet...




They're gorgeous but yeah, on the heavy side. I've had a few of them but they never work out long term (should have kept the laser cut one, though!)

Ha. Maybe it's time to have a talk with them...


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> They're gorgeous! Love the blue




Thanks! Rocco is kind of a heavy dude, but - to me - not quite as bad as folks make it out to be.  Compared to my MJ Blake, Rocco is lighter. If I'm going to be carrying it for longer periods like shopping, using the shoulder strap helps a lot. I just love the bubbled leather and all those shiny studs. Worth a little extra bicep workout for me. [emoji6] 

The Jane, on the other hand is quite lightweight and soooo comfortable on the shoulder. Lots of pockets, very cool zipper details, and I just sit and pet the leather - a smooth, buttery pillow of leather. I think it's washed lamb skin...never felt leather this soft before. (Yep....obsessed with this bag)


----------



## skyqueen

nascar fan said:


> Sky, your horses are so pretty




[emoji8]


----------



## LVk8

skyqueen said:


> I may not know a lot about MJ but I know a lot about ponies!
> Miss Lucy O'Shea.............................



Oh my I love them all!  
And everything you're doing in your outfit skyqueen you have style for miles 

All this Shetland pony talk & now I have the "goodbyyyyyyyye Little Sebastian..." song in my head....hehe 



ElainePG said:


> I may do that! I consigned a bunch of clothes, and I have a check coming to me in early May. More than enough for an under-$200 handbag.
> 
> Assuming (in retrospect) that I really WANT a pastel pink bag.
> 
> Do I want a pastel pink bag? As I think of it, I don't own any pastel bags. There's probably a reason for that.



You can find pastel purses that aren't twee.  I think hardware makes all the difference.  A couple mos back I was admiring a petal pink MJ Blake in a local vintage/resale shop - it was a beaut &#10084; 



eehlers said:


> Sure! Here's Jane in black (I'm kind of obsessed with this bag) and Rocco in Neptune with silver hardware. Major love affair with both bags.
> View attachment 2966812
> 
> View attachment 2966813
> 
> View attachment 2966814



Whoa I love the bottom of your Rocco Eehlers!  You always find the most awesome edgy bags

I'm still waiting on my hot pink MJ hobo to come back from the shoe repair shop with a custom long strap.  The guy said it would take a "long *** time" - his words not mine, haha - but it's been 3 months now & I am missing it!  Hoping it's ready sooner rather than later.  Waiting lounge, population: me  

Spring/summer is perfect for a pop of hot pink


----------



## kateincali

LVk8 said:


> I'm still waiting on my hot pink MJ hobo to come back from the shoe repair shop with a custom long strap.  The guy said it would take a "long *** time" - his words not mine, haha - but it's been 3 months now & I am missing it!  Hoping it's ready sooner rather than later.  Spring/summer is perfect for a pop of hot pink



what style is the hobo? i've often thought about adding a long strap to bags, but i'm not very patient

nice to see a new face in chat! welcome!


----------



## kateincali

the absolute last thing i need is a new bag when the two i just bought haven't even been delivered yet, but i so very much want this. it's a different colorblock - the color on the flap and sides are reversed - but i've just always liked the style


----------



## LVk8

Thank you faith_ann!  Lately I haven't been able to check in on TPF as regularly as I have in the past bc DH & I are in the middle of Home Renovation Central but this morning I'm enjoying a leisurely cup of coffee & some quality purse chat time &#10084;

As far as I know it's just called a multipocket hobo...any time I've tried to research it I can't come up with a better name.  It looks sort of like a Blake but not exactly.  For some reason pix aren't attaching for me right now but here's a pinterest link.  It's really slouchy in real life so I think it will look great with a long strap on my hip - 

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/83879611785307577/

I love the look but rarely wear it bc the hobo strap always falls off my shoulder & the strap drop is a touch too long to wear it satchel style in the crook of my arm.  It was also a hand me down from my Mom so I have a strong emotional attachment - I went through a massive closet overhaul last year after I got married & had it on my "I really don't wear this" chopping block but ultimately could not let it go!

I got the idea about making a custom strap from TPF - I even ordered a couple swatches from some of the sites people here have used but none were the right shade of pink.  Then I brought in a pair of shoes to my local shoe repair shop & noticed on their sign that they do leather luggage work so I asked if a custom purse strap was possible

They took a look at my purse & said it would be easy enough to make a long removable crossbody strap that can clip onto the existing hardware - you can see on the pic that the hobo strap is attached to two giant chrome rings on the sides of the bag.  But it would take them awhile to (a) source the right type of leather & (b) dye it the proper color bc it's not a standard brown/black.  Even though it's been a few months I have great confidence that they know what they're doing bc the guy at the shoe repair shop made a comment about how my purse was a "Real Deal Marc Jacobs" and not a Marc By...haha


----------



## pookybear

I love the Rocco! Just bought the matte black with rainbow iridescent studs, I call it my unicorn bag 

A bit on the heavy side but so cool looking!

Congrats eehlers!


----------



## skyqueen

LVk8 said:


> Oh my I love them all!
> And everything you're doing in your outfit skyqueen you have style for miles
> 
> All this Shetland pony talk & now I have the "goodbyyyyyyyye Little Sebastian..." song in my head....hehe
> Spring/summer is perfect for a pop of hot pink


LOL! Thanks, doll...just love pink!


----------



## ElainePG

LVk8 said:


> Oh my I love them all!
> And everything you're doing in your outfit skyqueen you have style for miles
> 
> All this Shetland pony talk & now I have the "goodbyyyyyyyye Little Sebastian..." song in my head....hehe
> 
> 
> 
> You can find pastel purses that aren't twee.  I think hardware makes all the difference.  A couple mos back I was admiring a petal pink MJ Blake in a local vintage/resale shop - it was a beaut &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa I love the bottom of your Rocco Eehlers!  You always find the most awesome edgy bags
> 
> I'm still waiting on my hot pink MJ hobo to come back from the shoe repair shop with a custom long strap.  The guy said it would take a "long *** time" - his words not mine, haha - but it's been 3 months now & I am missing it!  Hoping it's ready sooner rather than later.  Waiting lounge, population: me
> 
> *Spring/summer is perfect for a pop of hot pink*



I totally agree with you, LVk8! I couldn't find a MJ one (the Blake is gorgeous, BTW, but it's too heavy for me) so I found this Mulberry Willow in a discontinued color that they call "Mulberry Pink". Not twee at all, and also not overly heavy. This photo doesn't show the strap... it can be carried crossbody or on the shoulder, or (obv) by the handles.


----------



## ElainePG

pookybear said:


> I love the Rocco! Just bought the matte black with rainbow iridescent studs, I call it my unicorn bag
> 
> A bit on the heavy side but so cool looking!
> 
> Congrats eehlers!


They still sell the one with the irridescent studs???? Be still my beating heart!

Oh, but I forgot... I'm too short to carry a Rocco. I need a ROCKIE with irridescent studs. Are those still available? 

Must. Find. Soon.


----------



## kateincali

LVk8 said:


> Thank you faith_ann!  Lately I haven't been able to check in on TPF as regularly as I have in the past bc DH & I are in the middle of Home Renovation Central but this morning I'm enjoying a leisurely cup of coffee & some quality purse chat time &#10084;
> 
> As far as I know it's just called a *multipocket hobo*...any time I've tried to research it I can't come up with a better name.  It looks sort of like a Blake but not exactly.  For some reason pix aren't attaching for me right now but here's a pinterest link.  It's really slouchy in real life so I think it will look great with a long strap on my hip -
> 
> https://www.pinterest.com/pin/83879611785307577/
> 
> I love the look but rarely wear it bc the hobo strap always falls off my shoulder & the strap drop is a touch too long to wear it satchel style in the crook of my arm.  It was also a hand me down from my Mom so I have a strong emotional attachment - I went through a massive closet overhaul last year after I got married & had it on my "I really don't wear this" chopping block but ultimately could not let it go!
> 
> I got the idea about making a custom strap from TPF - I even ordered a couple swatches from some of the sites people here have used but none were the right shade of pink.  Then I brought in a pair of shoes to my local shoe repair shop & noticed on their sign that they do leather luggage work so I asked if a custom purse strap was possible
> 
> They took a look at my purse & said it would be easy enough to make a long removable crossbody strap that can clip onto the existing hardware - you can see on the pic that the hobo strap is attached to two giant chrome rings on the sides of the bag.  But it would take them awhile to (a) source the right type of leather & (b) dye it the proper color bc it's not a standard brown/black.  Even though it's been a few months I have great confidence that they know what they're doing bc the guy at the shoe repair shop made a comment about how my purse was a "Real Deal Marc Jacobs" and not a Marc By...haha



yep, that's the official name 

what a great repair shop you've got there! i have a hard time finding one that will touch bags. you'll have to post photos once it's finished!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> the absolute last thing i need is a new bag when the two i just bought haven't even been delivered yet, but i so very much want this. it's a different colorblock - the color on the flap and sides are reversed - but i've just always liked the style



That's a terrific looking bag, *faith*! Love the beaten-gold hardware closure, and also the colorblocking.

It doesn't look like an awfully large bag, though it's hard to tell without something next to it. Is it about the size of a Baroque XL? It's a very graceful shape, the height in proportion to the width.

And in the meantime when are your other two bags arriving?


----------



## Esquared72

pookybear said:


> I love the Rocco! Just bought the matte black with rainbow iridescent studs, I call it my unicorn bag
> 
> A bit on the heavy side but so cool looking!
> 
> Congrats eehlers!




Ooh...those iridescent studs are mesmerizing. Congrats on finding that one!!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That's a terrific looking bag, *faith*! Love the beaten-gold hardware closure, and also the colorblocking.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like an awfully large bag, though it's hard to tell without something next to it. Is it about the size of a Baroque XL? It's a very graceful shape, the height in proportion to the width.
> 
> 
> 
> And in the meantime when are your other two bags arriving?




It's similar in size to the large baroque single.

So tempting!

I think one will be here tomorrow and the other Tuesday


----------



## pookybear

ElainePG said:


> They still sell the one with the irridescent studs???? Be still my beating heart!
> 
> Oh, but I forgot... I'm too short to carry a Rocco. I need a ROCKIE with irridescent studs. Are those still available?
> 
> Must. Find. Soon.




Haha no, they don't anymore. I had to hunt one down online  drats, I just got rid of my white rockie with those studs! It was so pretty but looked too small on me. They pop up from time to time so don't give up! 




eehlers said:


> Ooh...those iridescent studs are mesmerizing. Congrats on finding that one!!




Yes, those mesmeriZing studs help me forget how heavy the bag is


----------



## kateincali

There's a white rockie with iridescent studs here...but it's you know, white.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291422457700


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> There's a white rockie with iridescent studs here...but it's you know, white.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=291422457700


Thanks, *faith*! (1) It's too expensive; (2) It's white.

But it would match my new car!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *faith*! (1) It's too expensive; (2) It's white.
> 
> But it would match my new car!




White bags should really have a $500 maximum

I thought I was getting one bag today, but now the tracking says tomorrow. I'm so impatient.


----------



## nascar fan

*Faith*, how many bags do you have nowadays?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> *Faith*, how many bags do you have nowadays?



a lot.

i have a lot.


----------



## pookybear

nascar fan said:


> *Faith*, how many bags do you have nowadays?




That's a question that should never be asked to Faith, same grounds as asking about weight


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> That's a question that should never be asked to Faith, same grounds as asking about weight



rules to live by lol

i probably don't have that many, i just don't really keep track. i sold a lot since i last bothered to count them


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> a lot.
> 
> i have a lot.





pookybear said:


> That's a question that should never be asked to Faith, same grounds as asking about weight





faith_ann said:


> rules to live by lol
> 
> i probably don't have that many, i just don't really keep track. i sold a lot since i last bothered to count them


Oh, come on now!  Let's hear it!
Go count.
I'd like to see the collection, too.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Oh, come on now!  Let's hear it!
> Go count.
> I'd like to see the collection, too.



i would like to do a collection thread one day. all of my bags are in boxes, though

off the top of my head:


black firefird stam
black stardust python embossed little stam
pink stardust python embossed little stam
taupe python st. marks hobo
red calf hair lady bug
coconut small woven bianca
black memphis jennifer
black + white ossie aztec
brown beaded daisy
fluorescent tweed
black vortex alyona
beige garbo camille
purple paradise kate
black paradise kate
metallic silver paradise rio
teal sweet punk clutch
black sweet punk mixed chain viv
black sweet punk sid
black sweet punk siouxsie
black sweet punk debbie
bisque sweet punk debbie
almond sweet punk hobo
sequin salome

i might be forgetting a few but that's not too bad. i was a good girl and sold off a lot this winter.


----------



## ElainePG

Model pic of me carrying my MJ Navy Metallic Large Single. I love IT with my Hermès scarf... it's as though they were made for each other!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Model pic of me carrying my MJ Navy Metallic Large Single. I love IT with my Hermès scarf... it's as though they were made for each other!



Looks great!


----------



## Izzy48

Great looking Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Looks great!





Izzy48 said:


> Great looking Elaine!



Thanks, *Faith* & *Izzy*!


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> i would like to do a collection thread one day. all of my bags are in boxes, though
> 
> 
> 
> off the top of my head:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black firefird stam
> 
> black stardust python embossed little stam
> 
> pink stardust python embossed little stam
> 
> taupe python st. marks hobo
> 
> red calf hair lady bug
> 
> coconut small woven bianca
> 
> black memphis jennifer
> 
> black + white ossie aztec
> 
> brown beaded daisy
> 
> fluorescent tweed
> 
> black vortex alyona
> 
> beige garbo camille
> 
> purple paradise kate
> 
> black paradise kate
> 
> metallic silver paradise rio
> 
> teal sweet punk clutch
> 
> black sweet punk mixed chain viv
> 
> black sweet punk sid
> 
> black sweet punk siouxsie
> 
> black sweet punk debbie
> 
> bisque sweet punk debbie
> 
> almond sweet punk hobo
> 
> sequin salome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might be forgetting a few but that's not too bad. i was a good girl and sold off a lot this winter.




Wowowow so many sweet punks!


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Wowowow so many sweet punks!



but not a single one is orange. sigh.


----------



## ElainePG

Nothing to do with bags, but I just had to show off. My SA at the dealership presented me with the bouquet. It's almost as large as I am! Sweet gesture, though, wasn't it?


----------



## kateincali

Pretty bouquet


----------



## kateincali

How cute is this? It took me so long to finally find one


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> How cute is this? It took me so long to finally find one
> 
> View attachment 2972222




Ahh cute! Looks like something nas needs too


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Ahh cute! Looks like something nas needs too



nas definitely needs one!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> How cute is this? It took me so long to finally find one
> 
> View attachment 2972228


Totally adorable!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Totally adorable!



thanks!

if anyone happens to see one of those stam keychains for sale anywhere, a PM would be great. a friend of mine is looking for one and i'm still looking for the gold version

and yay, that bag list can now be revised to 22, minus the black sweet punk viv. i'm doing pretty well but still feel like maybe i should sell a few more and replace them with bags i'll use more often


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> thanks!
> 
> if anyone happens to see one of those stam keychains for sale anywhere, a PM would be great. a friend of mine is looking for one and i'm still looking for the gold version
> 
> and yay, that bag list can now be revised to 22, minus the black sweet punk viv. i'm doing pretty well but still feel like maybe i should sell a few more and replace them with bags i'll use more often


And if you ever find the gold one, and want to divest yourself of the silver one, PM me! I need a silver keychain to match my new car key. The dealership gave me a keychain, of course, but it's boring. I saw a Mulberry one that's okay, but the MJ Stam one has me drooling!

I looked at all the other MJ keychains, but they didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> And if you ever find the gold one, and want to divest yourself of the silver one, PM me! I need a silver keychain to match my new car key. The dealership gave me a keychain, of course, but it's boring. I saw a Mulberry one that's okay, but the MJ Stam one has me drooling!
> 
> I looked at all the other MJ keychains, but they didn't do a thing for me.




Haha, sorry but this is definitely a keeper!

Idk if you already saw these, but MBMJ or bookmarc stores typically have key chains for around $5, iirc. They're basic but not bad for the price:

m.kaboodle.com/reviews/marc-jacobs-designer-key-ring-leather-monogram-key-loop-designer-fashion-accessory


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Haha, sorry but this is definitely a keeper!
> 
> Idk if you already saw these, but MBMJ or bookmarc stores typically have key chains for around $5, iirc. They're basic but not bad for the price:
> 
> m.kaboodle.com/reviews/marc-jacobs-designer-key-ring-leather-monogram-key-loop-designer-fashion-accessory


Yes, I've seen them. If it comes to it, I'd rather keep the one the car dealer gave me. But thanks.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I've seen them. If it comes to it, I'd rather keep the one the car dealer gave me. But thanks.




Can you request they give you a cuter keychain? 

Puppy keychain!

http://******/1I23AjR


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Can you request they give you a cuter keychain?
> 
> Puppy keychain!
> 
> http://******/1I23AjR


Puppy keychain? Toooooo cute! I'm just going to keep the idea tucked away, and one of these days the perfect keychain will find me.

In the meantime, I still haven't figured out which button to push, to pop the hood. First things first!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Puppy keychain? Toooooo cute! I'm just going to keep the idea tucked away, and one of these days the perfect keychain will find me.
> 
> *In the meantime, I still haven't figured out which button to push, to pop the hood.* First things first!



maybe your car is shy? i mean, it hardly knows you yet...

i am very much obsessing over the Valentino rock stud sunglasses right now in black. they might complete my life.


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> How cute is this? It took me so long to finally find one
> 
> View attachment 2972228



Ooooh, that's adorable!!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *maybe your car is shy? i mean, it hardly knows you yet...*
> 
> i am very much obsessing over the Valentino rock stud sunglasses right now in black. they might complete my life.



True! I should take it out on a picnic. Champagne, little paté sandwiches, strawberries dipped in chocolate, a romantic playlist on my iPhone, and we'll just have a nice long talk.

It's nice that a pair of sunglasses can complete your life. I usually need shoes.


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> Ooooh, that's adorable!!




I don't know why they didn't become a permanent part of the collection, I think they would have sold really well


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> True! I should take it out on a picnic. Champagne, little paté sandwiches, strawberries dipped in chocolate, a romantic playlist on my iPhone, and we'll just have a nice long talk.
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice that a pair of sunglasses can complete your life. I usually need shoes.




Maybe try buying it a drink first. The above is a lot of effort and your car might be easier than expected.

Valentino rock stud flats would also complete my life, but that's never happening. I'm deciding to aim low from now on.

It's freezing today. Ella is having none of this


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> I don't know why they didn't become a permanent part of the collection, I think they would have sold really well



I agree, and the detailing is no nice on yours.
I'm not a fan of  micro bags but I do carry a mini handbag on my keychain!


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> I agree, and the detailing is no nice on yours.
> 
> I'm not a fan of  micro bags but I do carry a mini handbag on my keychain!




Pic? That sounds cute!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> How cute is this? It took me so long to finally find one
> 
> View attachment 2972228





pookybear said:


> Ahh cute! Looks like something nas needs too


I must have!!!!!!
There is a price for everything, right Faith?


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> Pic? That sounds cute!



My little Longchamp


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> My little Longchamp




Aw that's adorable!


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> Aw that's adorable!



thanks!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I must have!!!!!!
> 
> There is a price for everything, right Faith?




don't try to sway me with shiny money! you know that's my weakness!!!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Maybe try buying it a drink first. *The above is a lot of effort and your car might be easier than expected.*
> 
> Valentino rock stud flats would also complete my life, but that's never happening. I'm deciding to aim low from now on.
> 
> It's freezing today. Ella is having none of this
> View attachment 2973304



I guess I was projecting just a wee bit. *I'm* the one who would require the champagne, picnic, and romantic music!

Wait... what??? Are you calling my new car a *slurt*?????


----------



## ElainePG

EGBDF said:


> My little Longchamp


Where do you girls find these darling keychains with handbags on them? I want... no... I NEED one of these!


----------



## nascar fan

So I am getting exhaust for the new bat mobile.  wanna hear?

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PuGbwZI7foc


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I guess I was projecting just a wee bit. *I'm* the one who would require the champagne, picnic, and romantic music!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... what??? Are you calling my new car a *slurt*?????




I would never imply such a thing, but I mean you did pay a whole lot of money to get it to come home with you...


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> So I am getting exhaust for the new bat mobile.  wanna hear?
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PuGbwZI7foc




That had no volume for me, but I assume it's loud. I hope you never need to use it as a getaway car. I'm not sure you'd get far


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> That had no volume for me, but I assume it's loud. I hope you never need to use it as a getaway car. I'm not sure you'd get far


Oh, yeah, big volume!  
Here is the description:  (no "purring" here)
 Most aggressive sound level
Deep growl at idle
Bold during acceleration
Screams at high RPMs
No drone during cruise


----------



## EGBDF

ElainePG said:


> Where do you girls find these darling keychains with handbags on them? I want... no... I NEED one of these!



I bought mine from whatshebuys
http://www.whatshebuys.com/long-6983-021.html#.VTpy6DecQ_M


----------



## Eru

I have this keychain in turquoise! http://www.katespade.com/maise-keyf...ar_1KRU0060_color=481&dwvar_1KRU0060_size=UNS

Not as cute as some, but much cheaper.


----------



## EGBDF

Eru said:


> I have this keychain in turquoise! http://www.katespade.com/maise-keyf...ar_1KRU0060_color=481&dwvar_1KRU0060_size=UNS
> 
> Not as cute as some, but much cheaper.



That's cute!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

faith_ann said:


> maybe your car is shy? i mean, it hardly knows you yet...
> 
> 
> 
> i am very much obsessing over the Valentino rock stud sunglasses right now in black. they might complete my life.




I just bought the all plastic version of these at Nordstrom Rack- $69!


----------



## kateincali

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I just bought the all plastic version of these at Nordstrom Rack- $69!




That was a good find!


----------



## Eru

I got snowed on yesterday guys.  It is time for me to leave the east coast and return to California.  How do you think my boss would feel if I quit after one month?


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> I got snowed on yesterday guys.  It is time for me to leave the east coast and return to California.  How do you think my boss would feel if I quit after one month?



if you're getting snowed in in april, i think your boss would probably understand

i have a feeling i'm going to end up trapped on the east coast. escape if you can


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> I got snowed on yesterday guys.  It is time for me to leave the east coast and return to California.  How do you think my boss would feel if I quit after one month?







faith_ann said:


> if you're getting snowed in in april, i think your boss would probably understand
> 
> i have a feeling i'm going to end up trapped on the east coast. escape if you can




Sigh. Everyone is abandoning me...the freaky chick that loves the east coast.  Love living in the Baltimore-Washington corridor. Even with its effed up traffic, obliviously self-absorbed residents, and schizophrenic weather, I couldn't imagine living anywhere else. The diversity, the history, the arts/culture, the food, and the shopping...it's home.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Sigh. Everyone is abandoning me...the freaky chick that loves the east coast.  Love living in the Baltimore-Washington corridor. Even with its effed up traffic, obliviously self-absorbed residents, and schizophrenic weather, I couldn't imagine living anywhere else. The diversity, the history, the arts/culture, the food, and the shopping...it's home.



If the east coast had more palm trees, no snow, and year round warm, sunny weather, I would be all for it. I just cannot do the cold.


----------



## ElainePG

EGBDF said:


> I bought mine from whatshebuys
> http://www.whatshebuys.com/long-6983-021.html#.VTpy6DecQ_M


It's really cute!


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> Sigh. Everyone is abandoning me...the freaky chick that loves the east coast.  Love living in the Baltimore-Washington corridor. Even with its effed up traffic, obliviously self-absorbed residents, and schizophrenic weather, I couldn't imagine living anywhere else. The diversity, the history, the arts/culture, the food, and the shopping...it's home.



See, the crappy weather was only a nuisance when I lived in DC, because DC is awesome and there's lots to do.  But now that I live in middle of nowhere NY state and there is nothing to do, this sort of climatic disruption is not acceptable.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> See, the crappy weather was only a nuisance when I lived in DC, because DC is awesome and there's lots to do.  But now that I live in middle of nowhere NY state and there is nothing to do, this sort of climatic disruption is not acceptable.


Is it "outdoorsy" country? I'm thinking of my years in Salt Lake City, where there was definitely snow, but there were also major mountains. So it was great ski country. Or, for me (I don't ski) it was great *après*-ski country. 

We did a *great* après-ski at our house: hot tub, snacks and brandy by the fireplace, music on the stereo... we just didn't throw ourselves headlong down a mountain first!


----------



## kateincali

New additions [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> New additions [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2976582
> 
> View attachment 2976584




Congrats!! Keepers?


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Congrats!! Keepers?



thanks!

yes. i feel a little dumb keeping the siouxsie since it isn't the most functional bag in the world, but it's just *so pretty*


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> New additions [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2976582
> 
> View attachment 2976584


Great bags!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Great bags!



thanks, elaine!


----------



## nascar fan

*Faith*, cool bags!  I like the taupe one best, though.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> *Faith*, cool bags! * I like the taupe one best, though.*



me, too, and i don't usually even like taupe


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> me, too, and i don't usually even like taupe



That one particularly is a great taupe shade.  Xtra special.


----------



## Eru

ughhhh two new people moved into my house and both are SO DIRTY in the kitchen and one is loud until past midnight and the other (who shares a wall with me) sets her alarm for 6am and then snoozes it until at least 7am.  I am sleeping so little, it is making me irritable.

On the bright side, I am going into Manhattan this weekend so I get to shoooop!


----------



## ElainePG

Ugh for nasty neighbors! I'm so sorry!

You must be thrilled at the thought of heading into civilization, after being stuck in the hinterlands! Has the snow at least stopped?


----------



## ElainePG

Anyone wanna see a reveal? It's on the Saint Laurent forum. Hint: It's my birthday present!artyhat:

http://forum.purseblog.com/saint-laurent/reveal-classic-small-sac-du-jour-904090.html#post28480259


----------



## Eru

It hasn't snowed in a few days, at least!

Omg, Elaine, that bag is BEAUTIFUL.  I love the color!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> It hasn't snowed in a few days, at least!
> 
> Omg, Elaine, that bag is BEAUTIFUL.  I love the color!


Thank you, *Eru*! Have a great time shopping in Manhattan!


----------



## nascar fan

ok, so I got the wrong color to start with.  I have been so depressed.  y'all know I've waited 2 yrs to trade mine in for the new body style.  then I get the wrong color.
hubby fixed everything.  now I'm a happy camper again!!!!!!!
(making change-over.  black one is beside it in the pic in the parking lot)
I still look at the black one and love it, but it would have been a temporary love.  The red is more me and I will love it for years and not get tired of it.  Black ... yeah, just another black vette.  blah.
Plus we upgraded the options package.  Now a LT3 instead of LT2.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> ok, so I got the wrong color to start with.  I have been so depressed.  y'all know I've waited 2 yrs to trade mine in for the new body style.  then I get the wrong color.
> hubby fixed everything.  now I'm a happy camper again!!!!!!!
> (making change-over.  black one is beside it in the pic in the parking lot)
> I still look at the black one and love it, but it would have been a temporary love.  The red is more me and I will love it for years and not get tired of it.  Black ... yeah, just another black vette.  blah.
> Plus we upgraded the options package.  Now a LT3 instead of LT2.


Congratulations!!!! You definitely did the right thing. And, see, your outfit is *perfect* for a red car! In a black car, you would have needed to wear a red top.

But here's the question. What bag will you be carrying?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations!!!! You definitely did the right thing. And, see, your outfit is *perfect* for a red car! In a black car, you would have needed to wear a red top.
> 
> But here's the question. What bag will you be carrying?


Black!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Black!


Makes sense! Good thing you have a lot of black bags!:giggles:


----------



## EGBDF

nascar fan said:


> ok, so I got the wrong color to start with.  I have been so depressed.  y'all know I've waited 2 yrs to trade mine in for the new body style.  then I get the wrong color.
> hubby fixed everything.  now I'm a happy camper again!!!!!!!
> (making change-over.  black one is beside it in the pic in the parking lot)
> I still look at the black one and love it, but it would have been a temporary love.  The red is more me and I will love it for years and not get tired of it.  Black ... yeah, just another black vette.  blah.
> Plus we upgraded the options package.  Now a LT3 instead of LT2.



Congrats! So red and shiny Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## Eru

That's a hot car! 

I am not allowed to spend ANY money on bags right now because I just paid for a London trip and my CC bill was an order of magnitude higher than it normally is but I NEED, not want, this bag:
http://www.katespade.com/strut-your-stuff-elephant-cross-body/PXRU5774,en_US,pd.html


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> That's a hot car!
> 
> I am not allowed to spend ANY money on bags right now because I just paid for a London trip and my CC bill was an order of magnitude higher than it normally is but I NEED, not want, this bag:
> http://www.katespade.com/strut-your-stuff-elephant-cross-body/PXRU5774,en_US,pd.html


It's adorable! Looks like origami!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> It's adorable! Looks like origami!



Yep!  It comes as a coin purse, which I also like: http://www.katespade.com/strut-your-stuff-elephant-coin-purse/PWRU4431,en_US,pd.html  But I like the bigger one better, but I think I need both.  Ughhhh, I took such a pay cut (voluntarily) when I left my old job but now I am having huge regrets because I _really_ want that, haha.


----------



## Eru

What does the dealership do with your black car?  They can't sell it as new anymore, so do they just lease it or sell it as used?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Yep!  It comes as a coin purse, which I also like: http://www.katespade.com/strut-your-stuff-elephant-coin-purse/PWRU4431,en_US,pd.html  But I like the bigger one better, but I think I need both.  Ughhhh, I took such a pay cut (voluntarily) when I left my old job but now I am having huge regrets because I _really_ want that, haha.


Oh, that coin purse is TOO cute! I keep trying to think of a reason why I need a coin purse.

But I don't need a coin purse.

Dang.


----------



## kateincali

does anyone else have anything from the RE13 metallic dot line?


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> That's a hot car!
> 
> I am not allowed to spend ANY money on bags right now because I just paid for a London trip and my CC bill was an order of magnitude higher than it normally is but I NEED, not want, this bag:
> http://www.katespade.com/strut-your-stuff-elephant-cross-body/PXRU5774,en_US,pd.html


I agree.  You do HAVE to have that purse!!!!!



Eru said:


> What does the dealership do with your black car?  They can't sell it as new anymore, so do they just lease it or sell it as used?


Well, it has been registered already, so it can't be new.  Someone will get a great deal on a virtually new car (700 miles).  They will, of course, want to know why.  "The lady bought it and changed her mind on the color."
People actually look for cars with this kind of history.  
The Vettes have such a high resale value, the dealership will be fine.  
I think sticker on the black was $73,000.  Their invoice cost was probably 65,000 or something.  It will prob sell for 69,000 or so.  Everyone is happy.
I KNOW I AM!!!!!
It was a $2,000 color-change cost for me, but when we resell we will make the $2,000 up since it was an upgrade and it's what they call "resale red."  
See!  It's all in the numbers.
sorry if this is TMI.  I got on a roll.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I agree.  You do HAVE to have that purse!!!!!
> 
> 
> Well, it has been registered already, so it can't be new.  Someone will get a great deal on a virtually new car (700 miles).  They will, of course, want to know why.  "The lady bought it and changed her mind on the color."
> People actually look for cars with this kind of history.
> The Vettes have such a high resale value, the dealership will be fine.
> I think sticker on the black was $73,000.  Their invoice cost was probably 65,000 or something.  It will prob sell for 69,000 or so.  Everyone is happy.
> I KNOW I AM!!!!!
> It was a $2,000 color-change cost for me, but when we resell we will make the $2,000 up since it was an upgrade and it's what they call "resale red."
> See!  It's all in the numbers.
> sorry if this is TMI.  I got on a roll.


I remember I did extremely well when I traded in my red Alfa Romeo, which I always called "ticket red." I'd never heard the term "resale red" before, but it makes sense!

So glad that you now have exactly what you want.


----------



## Eru

I would've thought it would've cost much more to trade in the car--that's surprisingly reasonable!

My resolve towards not buying that elephant bag is weakening!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I would've thought it would've cost much more to trade in the car--that's surprisingly reasonable!
> 
> My resolve towards not buying that elephant bag is weakening!


I just got an email from KS... they also have a wicker elephant bag! Obviously, elephants are in style this year!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I just got an email from KS... they also have a wicker elephant bag! Obviously, elephants are in style this year!



That wicker elephant bag is actually a much older piece of theirs that they randomly are bringing back from years ago.  Kate Spade has those three elephant pieces and a TON of really cute flamingo stuff!


----------



## LVk8

Isn't it funny which animals come in and out of style?  Seems like owls were the last craze.  I would definitely buy a penguin purse if they come into style [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

LVk8 said:


> Isn't it funny which animals come in and out of style?  Seems like owls were the last craze.  *I would definitely buy a penguin purse* if they come into style [emoji4]


Me, too! Like, f'rinstance...


----------



## LVk8

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji210]


----------



## kateincali

kate spade used to have penguin bags. the coin purse is cute.

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Mqh52TTC0rU/TPEP9x0JJAI/AAAAAAAADc4/j0GcBgyG7_4/s1600/penguin+tote.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_Mqh52TTC0rU/TPEP9x0JJAI/AAAAAAAADc4/j0GcBgyG7_4/s1600/penguin+tote.jpg


----------



## Eru

I could put my penguin corkscrew in that coin purse: http://www.uncommongoods.com/images/product/18858_lg1.jpg


----------



## kateincali

it's so humid

how does anyone live here? why does anyone live here? 

clothes that are hanging up are damp. the tile floor is wet. i think my dogs have all given up on life and i understand why. it's like living in a steam room but you can never leave it.

all those novels about the romance of humid southern summers are such BS. no one wants to touch anyone in this weather, who are you kidding?!

i've lived in the south before but it wasn't like this. ugh.


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> it's so humid
> 
> how does anyone live here? why does anyone live here?
> 
> clothes that are hanging up are damp. the tile floor is wet. i think my dogs have all given up on life and i understand why. it's like living in a steam room but you can never leave it.
> 
> all those novels about the romance of humid southern summers are such BS. no one wants to touch anyone in this weather, who are you kidding?!
> 
> i've lived in the south before but it wasn't like this. ugh.



It's like the reverse of a harsh winteryou just don't ever want to be outside for more than a few minutes!


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> It's like the reverse of a harsh winteryou just don't ever want to be outside for more than a few minutes!




It's so gross. I don't understand why anyone lives here willingly


----------



## NikkNak728

Hey everyone! My app updated and I couldn't figure out how to get notifications but it seems I'm back up and running! Long time!!

I graduated with my masters on Saturday! Wooooo!

Nothing else too new on my front. I did get a few fun goodies for graduation..

A David yurman ring, a David yurman bracelet, a Burberry little crush bag, Burberry flip flops to match and a trip to Jamaica in July!

Anyways hope everyone is well.

Faith are you still in North Carolina?! It's been horrible in Cleveland. We had the 90s the last week and a half but it finally stormed and broke today with a cool 60.


----------



## Eru

Gahhh, upstate NY has ****ty terrible freezing winters followed by a gazillion degree muggy summers and it is awful.  I feel ya Faith.  I have to wash my hair every morning before work to try to tame my cowlicks in this humidity.  And this crappy house I live in has no AC.

Congrats on your master's NikkNak!  Wish people had been as gifty when I got my MS--nice haul!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Hey everyone! My app updated and I couldn't figure out how to get notifications but it seems I'm back up and running! Long time!!
> 
> I graduated with my masters on Saturday! Wooooo!
> 
> Nothing else too new on my front. I did get a few fun goodies for graduation..
> 
> A David yurman ring, a David yurman bracelet, a Burberry little crush bag, Burberry flip flops to match and a trip to Jamaica in July!
> 
> Anyways hope everyone is well.
> 
> Faith are you still in North Carolina?! It's been horrible in Cleveland. We had the 90s the last week and a half but it finally stormed and broke today with a cool 60.


Wow! Congrats on graduating, and especially on all the loot! It's really nice to see you back on the thread.

I'm with *eru* on this... I didn't get goodies when I got my doctorate. Though I suppose in a way I *sort of* did;a few months later my parents put on a terrific wedding for us. It was sort of a combination wedding and "congratulations to the two of you on both finishing your dissertations *and* not killing each other in the process!" (A good test of an engagement is whether you can each write a doctoral dissertation in the same apartment and remain speaking to each other.)


----------



## kateincali

Congrats, Nikki! You must be relieved it's done with. 

Yes, still in NC. I don't know if people ever escape from here


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Gahhh, upstate NY has ****ty terrible freezing winters followed by a gazillion degree muggy summers and it is awful.  I feel ya Faith.  I have to wash my hair every morning before work to try to tame my cowlicks in this humidity.  And this crappy house I live in has no AC.




No AC here, either, so I feel your pain. I'm not even running fans during the day bc the cost of electric here is terrifying


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I'm with *eru* on this... I didn't get goodies when I got my doctorate. Though I suppose in a way I *sort of* did;a few months later my parents put on a terrific wedding for us. It was sort of a combination wedding and "congratulations to the two of you on both finishing your dissertations *and* not killing each other in the process!" (A good test of an engagement is whether you can each write a doctoral dissertation in the same apartment and remain speaking to each other.)



A wedding is a pretty great gift, all things considered,   Were you two in a similar or the same department, or were your thesis topics really different?  I can't decide if having someone who understands what you're ranting about is useful or not, lol.



faith_ann said:


> No AC here, either, so I feel your pain. I'm not even running fans during the day bc the cost of electric here is terrifying



We're just going to melt into puddles.  And my hair will frizzle away into a cloud of humidity.  My stupid house uses heating oil which seems like the most expensive and least efficient way to power a house. *grumble*  I might break down and buy a portable AC anyway (the only window in my room is stupidly small and opens from the top and leans inward and can't fit a window unit), even though they cost around $400 and who knows what it will do in terms of power.  My bedroom is upstairs and when walking up the stairs you hit this insane thermocline and it is horrible.

ETA: I have a box fan, but I can't use it for much because my window is too small and ****ty for it.  All the other rooms have multiple windows, one of which opens normally but nooo, I had to get the demented room (also, the storage area is only accessible through my room so everyone walks through it).


----------



## nascar fan

Nik - Great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Faith, deal with it.  LOL!!!!!!  Seriously, I'm sorry it's so miserable.  Move to TX.  Still hot but maybe not as humid in N TX.


----------



## LVk8

I also cosign on TX weather.  Also our sunset was amazing tonight [emoji106]

When I finished my MBA I received a Burberry winter coat as a grad gift bc I was moving for a job in freezing cold Chicago [emoji30]

Now I am back home in TX & couldn't be happier!  Still have the coat, just have less occasions to wear it [emoji4]


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> We're just going to melt into puddles.  And my hair will frizzle away into a cloud of humidity.  My stupid house uses heating oil which seems like the most expensive and least efficient way to power a house. *grumble*  I might break down and buy a portable AC anyway (the only window in my room is stupidly small and opens from the top and leans inward and can't fit a window unit), even though they cost around $400 and who knows what it will do in terms of power.  My bedroom is upstairs and when walking up the stairs you hit this insane thermocline and it is horrible.
> 
> ETA: I have a box fan, but I can't use it for much because my window is too small and ****ty for it.  All the other rooms have multiple windows, one of which opens normally but nooo, I had to get the demented room (also, the storage area is only accessible through my room so everyone walks through it).



that room sounds like such a joy! sorry. the upstairs here is awful, too, but at least there are bedrooms downstairs so i didn't have to use the one upstairs. i would have frozen to death in the winter

the edgestar portable ACs supposedly don't use that much power. the $330 price tag is depressing, however



nascar fan said:


> Faith, deal with it.  LOL!!!!!!  Seriously, I'm sorry it's so miserable. * Move to TX.  *Still hot but maybe not as humid in N TX.



i am never again trying something new in my life. it just does not work out for me lol if i can find a place in CA again, i am never ever ever ever leaving CA, except to travel. maybe not even to travel, because with my luck i would somehow end up getting stuck there and i'm really feeling risk adverse these days


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> A wedding is a pretty great gift, all things considered,   Were you two in a similar or the same department, or were your thesis topics really different?  I can't decide if having someone who understands what you're ranting about is useful or not, lol.



It was a small wedding, but you're right, it *was* a really nice gift. We were in different departments, and had very different thesis topics. I think that made it a lot better... we still could sympathise with the other one's ranting, but we weren't so close that we could give (unwanted) advice. 

What made it really good was the competition. There was *no way* I was going to have him finish, and me put off writing the damn thing! We had each done our research, so we were both at the writing stage when we got engaged and moved to Chicago together. So we were working during the day and writing at night. Dueling IBM Selectric typewriters... no computers in those days! We kept our drafts in the freezer, in case there was a fire. Seriously. 

I guess we figured if our relationship could survive that, it was probably safe to get married!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> No AC here, either, so I feel your pain. I'm not even running fans during the day bc the cost of electric here is terrifying




I feel both of your pain! My parents have air.. I have considered just staying there on the hot ones. This weekend is suppose to get steamy again so we will see. Honestly it's probably that or melt.


----------



## NikkNak728

Thanks everyone for congrats!!

I was considering going back and reading all these weeks and weeks but then I decided I'll just try to keep up from now on!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I feel both of your pain! My parents have air.. I have considered just staying there on the hot ones. This weekend is suppose to get steamy again so we will see. Honestly it's probably that or melt.




Can I go stay with your parents, too? lol


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I feel both of your pain! My parents have air.. I have considered just staying there on the hot ones. This weekend is suppose to get steamy again so we will see. Honestly it's probably that or melt.





faith_ann said:


> Can I go stay with your parents, too? lol



Not to rub it in, but it's very pleasant here on the Monterey Peninsula... possibly a high of 65 degrees today, max, and yesterday I had to run around all day with a jacket on. Then again, there's the fog... but I'd rather be chilly than broiling.

*Nikk*, I know you have ties to your location, but *Faith*, why do you want to move back to *Southern* CA?? You'll roast just as badly in the summer...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Not to rub it in, but it's very pleasant here on the Monterey Peninsula... possibly a high of 65 degrees today, max, and yesterday I had to run around all day with a jacket on. Then again, there's the fog... but I'd rather be chilly than broiling.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nikk*, I know you have ties to your location, but *Faith*, why do you want to move back to *Southern* CA?? You'll roast just as badly in the summer...




I run very cold so I have no issue with heat, it's the humidity I can't take. SoCal is hot but it's a dry heat. I did find it hard to breathe there sometimes but it's harder to breathe when it's humid, which is something I didn't have a problem with when I lived here before but do now.

I only want to specifically go back to SD or LA because it's what I'm familiar with. I disliked a lot about SD and I might love it up north, but I've never been so I don't know. I don't have it in me to move to another place I'm unfamiliar with. I've had four addresses in three states in four years and I'm beyond exhausted. I'm over trying to find someplace 'better'


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I run very cold so I have no issue with heat, it's the humidity I can't take. SoCal is hot but it's a dry heat. I did find it hard to breathe there sometimes but it's harder to breathe when it's humid, which is something I didn't have a problem with when I lived here before but do now.
> 
> I only want to specifically go back to SD or LA because it's what I'm familiar with. I disliked a lot about SD and I might love it up north, but I've never been so I don't know. I don't have it in me to move to another place I'm unfamiliar with. *I've had four addresses in three states in four years and I'm beyond exhausted. I'm over trying to find someplace 'better'*



I *totally* get that. How quickly can you get back to SD?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I *totally* get that. How quickly can you get back to SD?



Not fast enough, and it's nearly impossible to find anything (pet friendly) from across the country. Everything goes so fast and you really need to be there to find a place, unless you have the income for something $3k+ a month and I don't. I did get expenses + damages from the realtor here for this mess, but it wasn't enough to fix the situation. I sometimes feel like I shouldn't have settled, but I was scared of the possibility it would get drawn out in court and then not even be worth it after lawyer fees.

If only I didn't have dogs...It's at the expense of my sanity, at this point, but I could still never get rid of them.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Not fast enough, and it's nearly impossible to find anything (pet friendly) from across the country. Everything goes so fast and you really need to be there to find a place, unless you have the income for something $3k+ a month and I don't. I did get expenses + damages from the realtor here for this mess, but it wasn't enough to fix the situation. I sometimes feel like I shouldn't have settled, but I was scared of the possibility it would get drawn out in court and then not even be worth it after lawyer fees.
> 
> 
> 
> If only I didn't have dogs...It's at the expense of my sanity, at this point, but I could still never get rid of them.




Are you going by jobs you can get or strictly a place and then you find a job? What kinda job do you look for, I'm doing job searching too it stinks!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Are you going by jobs you can get or strictly a place and then you find a job? What kinda job do you look for, I'm doing job searching too it stinks!




I'm self-employed so that isn't a factor. I would prefer not to be, but one problem at a time...


----------



## nascar fan

Elaine, this is the one.
Comes in pink, blue and yellow.  Resort


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Elaine, this is the one.
> Comes in pink, blue and yellow.  Resort


Thanks, *nas*! That's a good weight for Texas, but I have a feeling it's cotton. Isn't it? I need the silk & cashmere one for our windy coastal weather, which is $595 at the moment on the MJ site. I'm waiting for it to go on sale... maybe this summer? It's the equivalent of the Squiggle scarf and the Panther scarf from a couple of years ago... this one: http://www.marcjacobs.com/petal-print-scarf/C7000487.html


----------



## ElainePG

P.S. I'm trying to send you another PM, *nas*, but your mailbox is full!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> P.S. I'm trying to send you another PM, *nas*, but your mailbox is full!




Empty now


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, *nas*! That's a good weight for Texas, but I have a feeling it's cotton. Isn't it? I need the silk & cashmere one for our windy coastal weather, which is $595 at the moment on the MJ site. I'm waiting for it to go on sale... maybe this summer? It's the equivalent of the Squiggle scarf and the Panther scarf from a couple of years ago... this one: http://www.marcjacobs.com/petal-print-scarf/C7000487.html




Yes it's cotton voile


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Yes it's cotton voile


Sounds perfect for warm weather. Today it may reach 60 degrees... if the sun comes out. I'm in a tee, a long-sleeved shirt, yoga pants, and an MJ long silk/wool shawl. I think I'll hold out for the silk/cashmere version of the Petal Scarf.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Elaine, this is the one.
> Comes in pink, blue and yellow.  Resort


It looks fabulous with your outfit, *nas*!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> .





ElainePG said:


> .



maybe i'm off, but i saw this and it struck me as something one of you would like

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/scarves/marc-jacobs-wool-scarf-w-slash-tags-1


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> maybe i'm off, but i saw this and it struck me as something one of you would like
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/scarves/marc-jacobs-wool-scarf-w-slash-tags-1



*nas*? Do you know anything about when this was from? I'm considering it.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> *nas*? Do you know anything about when this was from? I'm considering it.



i'm not nas  but it's the Resort 2012 Daisy Photocopy Scarf, retail $395


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i'm not nas  but it's the Resort 2012 Daisy Photocopy Scarf, retail $395


What does "photocopy" mean in this case? The design wasn't woven in, the way Panthers or Squiggle were??????

ETA: Thanks, faith!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> What does "photocopy" mean in this case? The design wasn't woven in, the way Panthers or Squiggle were??????
> 
> ETA: Thanks, faith!



It's believe it's printed

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Marc-Ja...0/p.prod?ecid=NMALRgcdL/ATRVoE&CS_003=5630585


----------



## ElainePG

Pulled the trigger on that MJ cream & grey silk/wool scarf... they had a 20% discount code. How could I resist?

Thank for for the heads-up, *faith*, I'll be wearing this all summer!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Pulled the trigger on that MJ cream & grey silk/wool scarf... they had a 20% discount code. How could I resist?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank for for the heads-up, *faith*, I'll be wearing this all summer!




No problem, thought it looked like something you'd like. Enjoy!


----------



## kateincali

One more bag crossed off the want list...[emoji18]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> One more bag crossed off the want list...[emoji18]


You found something? Do tell!!!!!!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You found something? Do tell!!!!!!




Finally:


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> Finally:
> 
> View attachment 2998553



Ooh, what a fun color! And I like the contrast.


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> Ooh, what a fun color! And I like the contrast.




I don't have many 'fun' bags and I'm partial to hot pink, so this is perfect for me. I'm glad I waited - I almost bought one last month for more than 2x the price and it wasn't in great shape.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Finally:
> 
> View attachment 2998553


It's fantastic!!!!!! Incredible color. What is it?????


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's fantastic!!!!!! Incredible color. What is it?????



s/s 08 fluo pink 

in person it's a brighter pink, like the meredith

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9803&pictureid=112957

i just realized i have over 200 mj collection bags in that album alone. that's a lot of bags in 5 years


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> s/s 08 fluo pink
> 
> in person it's a brighter pink, like the meredith
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9803&pictureid=112957
> 
> i just realized i have over 200 mj collection bags in that album alone. that's a lot of bags in 5 years


That's an amazing album, faith. I've bookmarked it to review when I have a spare hour (or two). Marc Jacobs should have you on his payroll... I'll bet you have bags there that he's forgotten about!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That's an amazing album, faith. I've bookmarked it to review when I have a spare hour (or two). Marc Jacobs should have you on his payroll... I'll bet you have bags there that he's forgotten about!



thanks  i wish i had taken better photos when i first started collecting. i'm still not very good at photography, but i've improved a little (or at least i hope so)

i should do a separate album of my current collection, at some point. i don't have photos of most of those bags


----------



## kateincali

i am so confused by how vestiaire collective determines the price of items

for anyone not familiar with the site, you have to submit the listing and asking price for approval. you cannot post an item for more than VC's recommended price

so how is this MBMJ, which retailed for $398, listed for $917?

http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...mel-leather-handbag-marc-jacobs-1582173.shtml

i tried to list a nearly new bag that retailed for over $2k and they wouldn't let me price it over $250. i don't get it....


----------



## Glfashion

Hi guys' I'm thinking of buying a used Isabelle crossbody! Not sure if it's worth it tho.. What do u guys think? 


Thanks !!


----------



## kateincali

Glfashion said:


> Hi guys' I'm thinking of buying a used Isabelle crossbody! Not sure if it's worth it tho.. What do u guys think?
> 
> 
> Thanks !!



well it's a small bag. would you get enough use of it?


----------



## Glfashion

faith_ann said:


> well it's a small bag. would you get enough use of it?



I probably will... I also have the Natasha for when I need to carry more things...I think I can probably use it for vacations or when I don't need to carry much but I don't know if it's worth the investment... It's $140 which isn't bad either..


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> *nas*? Do you know anything about when this was from? I'm considering it.


The Daisy collection that was out a few years ago?
Gray daisy motif


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Finally:
> 
> View attachment 2998553


Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

I would take this if someone wants to buy it for me.
I can't afford it now.
sequin stam


----------



## kateincali

Glfashion said:


> I probably will... I also have the Natasha for when I need to carry more things...I think I can probably use it for vacations or when I don't need to carry much but I don't know if it's worth the investment... It's $140 which isn't bad either..




The price isn't too bad but if you're not sure, maybe buy it where you have a return option?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I would take this if someone wants to buy it for me.
> 
> I can't afford it now.
> 
> sequin stam




Did you see this listed somewhere?!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Now I need to find something else to add to my want list to replace it  sequin Stam sounds like a good choice


----------



## Glfashion

faith_ann said:


> The price isn't too bad but if you're not sure, maybe buy it where you have a return option?




I don't think I would return it if I got it lol. Do u think it's nice tho? I was debating between the Isabelle or the Natasha mini but I'm thinking the Isabelle might be a better option because I already have the regular sized Natasha but I'm not sure since I never saw the Isabelle in person since it's sold out in most stores


----------



## kateincali

Glfashion said:


> I don't think I would return it if I got it lol. Do u think it's nice tho? I was debating between the Isabelle or the Natasha mini but I'm thinking the Isabelle might be a better option because I already have the regular sized Natasha but I'm not sure since I never saw the Isabelle in person since it's sold out in most stores




I'm not a big MBMJ fan, to be honest, and the Isabelle is a too square for me. It's a pretty classic style that goes with anything, though.


----------



## Glfashion

faith_ann said:


> I'm not a big MBMJ fan, to be honest, and the Isabelle is a too square for me. It's a pretty classic style that goes with anything, though.




Thanks for ur help!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i am so confused by how vestiaire collective determines the price of items
> 
> for anyone not familiar with the site, you have to submit the listing and asking price for approval. you cannot post an item for more than VC's recommended price
> 
> *so how is this MBMJ, which retailed for $398, listed for $917?*
> 
> http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...mel-leather-handbag-marc-jacobs-1582173.shtml
> 
> i tried to list a nearly new bag that retailed for over $2k and they wouldn't let me price it over $250. i don't get it....



Plus they call it a MJ, not a MbMJ. Which is misleading, to anyone who doesn't know that (to my knowledge) MJ would NEVER use that lining.

Plus, it's ugly.

I don't get it either.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Plus they call it a MJ, not a MbMJ. Which is misleading, to anyone who doesn't know that (to my knowledge) MJ would NEVER use that lining.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, it's ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it either.




Yeah that lining is only MBMJ. agreed that it's misleading 

I actually used to have that bag (it's in my MBMJ photo album) and thought it was super cute in person. I only sold it because the lambskin was so fragile, I was scared to use it


----------



## kateincali

so within a week, i have had a bag i purchased lost in the mail and received a used size XS free people dress i have been looking for instead of the new size small i was expecting

since these things come in threes for me, that pink stam better not be the third 

i found three bags on my wish list but i really need to find a money tree first. does anyone have directions to one?!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> so within a week, i have had a bag i purchased lost in the mail and received a used size XS free people dress i have been looking for instead of the new size small i was expecting
> 
> since these things come in threes for me, that pink stam better not be the third
> 
> i found three bags on my wish list but *i really need to find a money tree first. does anyone have directions to one?*!


Yes, I do... it's over the rainbow. 

I saw a rainbow yesterday over Monterey Bay, but unfortunately the end with the money tree was in the water. 

It's a seed, actually, not a tree... a bit like an acorn. You plant it at midnight on the night of the full moon, and then it grows. The leaves are hundred-dollar bills, but you can _only pluck them in the spring_, when they're green. They turn orange, then brown in the fall, so then they do you no good at all. And of course it's useless in the winter. But at least they are full-grown in time for the spring sales, which is a good thing.

I hope that pink stam arrives safely!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I do... it's over the rainbow.
> 
> I saw a rainbow yesterday over Monterey Bay, but unfortunately the end with the money tree was in the water.
> 
> It's a seed, actually, not a tree... a bit like an acorn. You plant it at midnight on the night of the full moon, and then it grows. The leaves are hundred-dollar bills, but you can _only pluck them in the spring_, when they're green. They turn orange, then brown in the fall, so then they do you no good at all. And of course it's useless in the winter. But at least they are full-grown in time for the spring sales, which is a good thing.
> 
> I hope that pink stam arrives safely!



Can this money tree be picked by anyone, or does one need to prove they are worthy of its generosity? I know there are sometimes required character qualities when it comes to these things. I just want to know if I should bother getting on a plane now, or if I already know the answer.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Can this money tree be picked by anyone, or does one need to prove they are worthy of its generosity? I know there are sometimes required character qualities when it comes to these things. I just want to know if I should bother getting on a plane now, or if I already know the answer.


Seeing as how the darned rainbow always dips down into the bay, I haven't actually been able to snag a seed yet. If I could swim (or even kayak, for that matter) I'd definitely give it a try, but I'm stuck here on the shore looking wistful. Besides, I get seasick.

To answer your question, though, I don't believe any special qualities are required. It's more a matter of front-end financing. If you can obtain a seed, and are willing to nurture the sapling (did I mention it must be watered with champagne, and fertilized reqularly with truffles?) it will bloom for you every year. 

Can you swim?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Seeing as how the darned rainbow always dips down into the bay, I haven't actually been able to snag a seed yet. If I could swim (or even kayak, for that matter) I'd definitely give it a try, but I'm stuck here on the shore looking wistful. Besides, I get seasick.
> 
> To answer your question, though, I don't believe any special qualities are required. It's more a matter of front-end financing. If you can obtain a seed, and *are willing to nurture the sapling *(did I mention it must be watered with champagne, and fertilized reqularly with truffles?) it will bloom for you every year.
> 
> Can you swim?



I could swim for money.

This concerns me. I am not nurturing, but I would hope - with the help of constant reminders from Siri - that I could manage it.

Besides, after while I would have enough money to hire someone to care for it for me.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I could swim for money.
> 
> This concerns me. I am not nurturing, but I would hope - with the help of constant reminders from Siri - that I could manage it.
> 
> *Besides, after while I would have enough money to hire someone to care for it for me*.



I hadn't thought of that! Clever girl... you sound like the perfect person to own a money tree. 

Winter is generally Rainbow Time on Monterey Bay. The rain turns to a light drizzle, the sun comes out, and hey, presto! By next winter, you should be back in SD, so you'll at least be on the correct coast...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I hadn't thought of that! Clever girl...* you sound like the perfect person to own a money tree.
> *
> Winter is generally Rainbow Time on Monterey Bay. The rain turns to a light drizzle, the sun comes out, and hey, presto! By next winter, you should be back in SD, so you'll at least be on the correct coast...



I wholeheartedly agree with this.

In the meantime, do you think you could possibly convince DH to kayak to the money tree for me? He can keep half of what he picks because I'm generous like that.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with this.
> 
> In the meantime, do you think you could possibly convince DH to kayak to the money tree for me? He can keep half of what he picks because I'm generous like that.


He's napping at the moment. Worn out after Windexing my car's windshield for me (the dealership forgot to fill the thingie with fluid and I haven't had time to go back there). When he wakes up I'll ask him.

He doesn't know how to kayak... do you think that's important?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> He's napping at the moment. Worn out after Windexing my car's windshield for me (the dealership forgot to fill the thingie with fluid and I haven't had time to go back there). When he wakes up I'll ask him.
> 
> He doesn't know how to kayak... do you think that's important?



you've got a good one there, but i know you know that 

kayaking can't be too hard, can it? but i mean he can get there however he needs to get there. maybe he would be more comfortable with a jet ski, or riding a dolphin.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *you've got a good one there, but i know you know that*
> 
> kayaking can't be too hard, can it? but i mean he can get there however he needs to get there. maybe he would be more comfortable with a jet ski, or *riding a dolphin*.



Yup, I do indeed. Tomorrow is our 37th wedding anniversary. That's older than almost everyone on this thread!

Riding a dolphin... now that sounds like fun! I might be tempted to try that...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yup, I do indeed. Tomorrow is our 37th wedding anniversary. That's older than almost everyone on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> Riding a dolphin... now that sounds like fun! I might be tempted to try that...




Happy anniversary! [emoji253]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Happy anniversary! [emoji253]


Thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

Finally wearing the MJ scarf.
What do you think?  This size isn't easy to style.


----------



## nascar fan

I couldn't deal with the brunette hair color.
I am back to me.  
With a new cut.  
yay!!!!!


----------



## EGBDF

nascar fan said:


> I couldn't deal with the brunette hair color.
> I am back to me.
> With a new cut.
> yay!!!!!



Gorgeous color!


----------



## EGBDF

Just looking at the MJ sale online!
That sweater with the 2 stars on the chest lol lol lol  Why do they DO that?


----------



## kateincali

Your hair looks cute, nas!

I have the same scarf and I don't know, it works better tied around a bag than used as an actual scarf, IMO

If I wasn't broke I would get the polished small ingonito
http://www.marcjacobs.com/polished-...ml?dwvar_C0001495_color=008&cgid=private-sale



ElainePG said:


> .



Elaine, the scarf is included in the sale!
http://www.marcjacobs.com/petal-pri...lor=650&cgid=private-sale-women-ready-to-wear

Hope you had a lovely anniversary


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> Just looking at the MJ sale online!
> That sweater with the 2 stars on the chest lol lol lol  Why do they DO that?



it's just *so subtle*, isn't it?


----------



## kateincali

the stam should be here today, yay!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Finally wearing the MJ scarf.
> What do you think?  This size isn't easy to style.


Is the scarf a rectangle? If so, I think it would look better if you folded it in a bias fold and then knotted it in something like a square knot... then you'd see more of the pattern. I can link you to instructions, if you need them. I wear my Hermès scarves in bias fold knots all the time.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Your hair looks cute, nas!
> 
> I have the same scarf and I don't know, it works better tied around a bag than used as an actual scarf, IMO
> 
> If I wasn't broke I would get the polished small ingonito
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/polished-...ml?dwvar_C0001495_color=008&cgid=private-sale
> 
> 
> 
> *Elaine, the scarf is included in the sale!*
> http://www.marcjacobs.com/petal-pri...lor=650&cgid=private-sale-women-ready-to-wear
> 
> *Hope you had a lovely anniversary*


Thanks, but since I just bought the cream & grey one, I'm going to hold off. Yes, it's been a nice anniversary. We had dinner with my Mom last night at her place, and tonight we're going out to a favorite restaurant for a romantic dinner for two.

This is one of the photos from our wedding album. As you can see, I barely touched my food that night!:giggles:


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, but since I just bought the cream & grey one, I'm going to hold off. Yes, it's been a nice anniversary. We had dinner with my Mom last night at her place, and tonight we're going out to a favorite restaurant for a romantic dinner for two.
> 
> This is one of the photos from our wedding album. As you can see, I barely touched my food that night!:giggles:



lovely photo 

the scarf will probably make it to a second markdown, anyway


----------



## kateincali

[emoji177]


----------



## EGBDF

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, but since I just bought the cream & grey one, I'm going to hold off. Yes, it's been a nice anniversary. We had dinner with my Mom last night at her place, and tonight we're going out to a favorite restaurant for a romantic dinner for two.
> 
> This is one of the photos from our wedding album. As you can see, I barely touched my food that night!:giggles:



What a sweet picture-you both look so happy. It must bring back nice memories!


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> [emoji177]
> View attachment 3003519



Wow, it really is gorgeous! Congrats on finding it!


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> Wow, it really is gorgeous! Congrats on finding it!



thank you! i'm happy i don't need to look for it anymore


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> [emoji177]
> View attachment 3003519


Yippee! The Stam looks amazing! Wear it in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

EGBDF said:


> What a sweet picture-you both look so happy. It must bring back nice memories!


Thank you, EGBDF... it definitely does! I know some people say their wedding is just one big blur, but I can actually remember lots of mine, and we had a *terrific* time!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Is the scarf a rectangle? If so, I think it would look better if you folded it in a bias fold and then knotted it in something like a square knot... then you'd see more of the pattern. I can link you to instructions, if you need them. I wear my Hermès scarves in bias fold knots all the time.


No, it is a square.  I'm good with rectangles, but this one is not very big and it is square.
Believe me, besides wrapping it around and tying a boring knot, there isn't much else you can do.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> No, it is a square.  I'm good with rectangles, but this one is not very big and it is square.
> Believe me, besides wrapping it around and tying a boring knot, there isn't much else you can do.


I was thinking you could follow these instructions, and then you'd basically have a long narrow rectangle. From there, you can make all kinds of knots. And then you'd see a lot more of the green pattern, which is the real "pop" of the scarf. 
http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2010/09/how-to-fold-hermes-scarf-in-basic-bias.html


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I was thinking you could follow these instructions, and then you'd basically have a long narrow rectangle. From there, you can make all kinds of knots. And then you'd see a lot more of the green pattern, which is the real "pop" of the scarf.
> http://www.maitaispicturebook.com/2010/09/how-to-fold-hermes-scarf-in-basic-bias.html


Nope. I like it the way I had it.


----------



## kateincali

File this under things I do not need...

I'm not especially fond of the other side of the padlock lol but I'll wear it so that side is down




And the side I would prefer was blank, but whatever. No one will see it, anyway


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> File this under things I do not need...
> 
> I'm not especially fond of the other side of the padlock lol but I'll wear it so that side is down
> 
> View attachment 3004444
> 
> 
> And the side I would prefer was blank, but whatever. *No one will see it, anyway*
> View attachment 3004449



Why not? Do you plan to wear it under your sweater?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Why not? Do you plan to wear it under your sweater?



i figured i would just tape it down so that it can't turn over while i'm wearing it


----------



## kateincali

that safety pin stam remains unsold just to taunt me, doesn't it?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> that safety pin stam remains unsold just to taunt me, doesn't it?


Yup!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yup!



how very rude of it


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> File this under things I do not need...
> 
> I'm not especially fond of the other side of the padlock lol but I'll wear it so that side is down
> 
> View attachment 3004444
> 
> 
> And the side I would prefer was blank, but whatever. No one will see it, anyway
> View attachment 3004449




OMG...love this. I typically curse like a sailor, so I appreciate the sentiment. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> OMG...love this. I typically curse like a sailor, so I appreciate the sentiment. [emoji6]



i don't take offense to it, but i'm not personally a fan of apparel, jewelry, etc. that say things


----------



## Eru

guys, it is an acceptable temperature and humidity here in NY.  Is that even allowed?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> guys, it is an acceptable temperature and humidity here in NY.  Is that even allowed?


Wow! So glad for you... this is the first positive thing I've heard from you about your new location! You sound a bit tentative, though; as if any minute now a wicked witch is going to snap her fingers and it's going to start raining mice...


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> guys, it is an acceptable temperature and humidity here in NY.  Is that even allowed?



here, too. there's even a nice breeze!

i expect this to be ruined any minute now


----------



## kateincali

i impulsively purchased this the other day, but now i'm looking at it and it looks like guy luggage

maybe i'll feel differently about it in person. 

just because it is a good price, does not mean i should buy it. rinse, repeat.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i impulsively purchased this the other day, but now i'm looking at it and it looks like guy luggage
> 
> maybe i'll feel differently about it in person.
> 
> *just because it is a good price, does not mean i should buy it. rinse, repeat.*



If I can ever learn that particular lesson, I will have achieved the next level on my path to enlightenment and perhaps I'll be reincarnated as a snail instead of a banana slug.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> If I can ever learn that particular lesson, I will have achieved the next level on my path to enlightenment and perhaps I'll be reincarnated as a snail instead of a banana slug.




Lol, if the reward for enlightenment is snail reincarnation, maybe I'll skip that


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Lol, if the reward for enlightenment is snail reincarnation, maybe I'll skip that


You mean you'd rather be a banana slug?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You mean you'd rather be a banana slug?




I would prefer to be reincarnated as a palm tree


----------



## Esquared72

Picked up this goodie today, thanks to some Nordstrom Notes. I've always loved the Cardamom color, and love that this season it has silver hardware. [emoji4]
View attachment 3006129

View attachment 3006130


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Picked up this goodie today, thanks to some Nordstrom Notes. I've always loved the Cardamom color, and love that this season it has silver hardware. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3006129
> 
> View attachment 3006130



very cute!


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> i impulsively purchased this the other day, but now i'm looking at it and it looks like guy luggage
> 
> maybe i'll feel differently about it in person.
> 
> just because it is a good price, does not mean i should buy it. rinse, repeat.



But it's lambskin...


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Picked up this goodie today, thanks to some Nordstrom Notes. I've always loved the Cardamom color, and love that this season it has silver hardware. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3006129
> 
> View attachment 3006130



I really like that color! And silver hardware.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> i impulsively purchased this the other day, but now i'm looking at it and it looks like guy luggage
> 
> maybe i'll feel differently about it in person.
> 
> just because it is a good price, does not mean i should buy it. rinse, repeat.




Oh...I like it. Kind of like a large Venetia with a shoulder strap.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Oh...I like it. Kind of like a large Venetia with a shoulder strap.



i think it is officially called the venetia travel bag, but i might be wrong


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I would prefer to be reincarnated as a palm tree


Welllllll... it's certainly a good goal to have. But how far along the path to enlightenment are you? Certainly authenticating MJ bags for tPF brings you a few steps further along the path than the rest of us... but a TREE???? That's right up there... literally and metaphorically! Why a palm tree? Why not an oak?


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Picked up this goodie today, thanks to some Nordstrom Notes. I've always loved the Cardamom color, and love that this season it has silver hardware. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3006129
> 
> View attachment 3006130


That's a handsome wallet, eehlers! Love the silver hardware, and the design is so easy to get into & out of.


----------



## Eru

Cardamom is one of my favorite MBMJ colors!  I have a textured PTTM Natasha in that color and it gets compliments all the time (even if I wish the birdies weren't textured).  I wish I were as good as you about switching wallets.  I have a lot of pretty ones that I ignore because it's too much effort to swap 'em.

Faith, I like that bag!  Also hooray for decent weather.  Today it's nice, too, but it's not even 10am so there's still time for it to get too hot and too humid,


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Welllllll... it's certainly a good goal to have. *But how far along the path to enlightenment are you? *Certainly authenticating MJ bags for tPF brings you a few steps further along the path than the rest of us... but a TREE???? That's right up there... literally and metaphorically! Why a palm tree? Why not an oak?



palms are my favourite 

so far. *SO* far.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Faith, I like that bag!  Also hooray for decent weather.  Today it's nice, too, but it's not even 10am so there's still time for it to get too hot and too humid,



it's starting to get humid now. blah

i want to live here
https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/apa/5038002782.html

now i either need to find four roommates or begin prostituting myself


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> it's starting to get humid now. blah
> 
> i want to live here
> https://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/apa/5038002782.html
> 
> now i either need to find four roommates or begin prostituting myself



I am refusing to go outside and acknowledge that it might no longer be nice out.  Instead, I am lying in bed watching Younger.  And constantly kicking myself for turning down a job at UCSB where it would be nice weather always.

Fuuuuuuuu, I want to live there, too, although I'd want to live there even more if it were in the Bay Area.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> *I am refusing to go outside and acknowledge that it might no longer be nice out.  *Instead, I am lying in bed watching Younger.  And constantly kicking myself for turning down a job at UCSB where it would be nice weather always.
> 
> Fuuuuuuuu, I want to live there, too, although I'd want to live there even more if it were in the Bay Area.



denial is also my favourite way to cope

it's barely 11 and this day is already depressing. at least i found a MJ bracelet i've been looking for, and for only $10


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> denial is also my favourite way to cope
> 
> it's barely 11 and this day is already depressing. at least i found a MJ bracelet i've been looking for, and for only $10


Pictures??????


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Pictures??????



this. just something fun. i had become a little obsessed with finding it since every other one i've seen has either been missing a charm or was overpriced


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> this. just something fun. i had become a little obsessed with finding it since every other one i've seen has either been missing a charm or was overpriced


I think it's great! And so much turquoise you see is paired with silver (I have a lot myself, having lived in the Southwest) that it's a pleasure to see it paired with gold & teensy pearls.

Wear it in good health!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I think it's great! And so much turquoise you see is paired with silver (I have a lot myself, having lived in the Southwest) that it's a pleasure to see it paired with gold & teensy pearls.
> 
> Wear it in good health!




That's asking too much lol 

it will go well with the turquoise sweet punk Debbie I must believe I will someday own


----------



## Eru

I love that bracelet!  They look like decorated easter eggs.

It is sooo hot and stuffy in my bedroom.  I hate everything.


----------



## llaga22

I am patiently awaiting a large single from a fellow tpfer. Can I go home now?


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> I am patiently awaiting a large single from a fellow tpfer. Can I go home now?


Not until it arrives and you show us a picture!


----------



## llaga22

Will pick it up tomorrow in the morning. We missed it again. [emoji25][emoji24]


----------



## Eru

That's the worst feeling!


----------



## ElainePG

It occurred to me... I never posted a photo of the Marc Jacobs shawl that faith found for me! It's been chilly here (wind & fog off the bay) so I've been wearing it a lot. It goes with everything, because it's just white & shades of grey.

Thank you, faith!


----------



## kateincali

the scarf looks great!


----------



## Eru

Love that scarf!  Send some of your chill weather here, please! 

I keep buying more PTTM lambskin stuff on ebay.  I have a problem with buying things I don't need.  I now have six of them, (one Sasha, two Natasha, and three pouchettes), so maybe I can finally calm down!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Love that scarf!  Send some of your chill weather here, please!
> 
> I keep buying more PTTM lambskin stuff on ebay.  *I have a problem with buying things I don't need.*  I now have six of them, (one Sasha, two Natasha, and three pouchettes), so maybe I can finally calm down!



that's weird. no one else here has that problem 

the charm bracelet arrived today and while it's very cute, i was under the impression it was wearable and i was clearly mistaken. at least it was cheap.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> that's weird. no one else here has that problem
> 
> the charm bracelet arrived today and while it's very cute, i was under the impression it was wearable and i was clearly mistaken. at least it was cheap.


In what way is it not wearable? Too large? Too small? Too busy?

Maybe you can use it as a bag charm??????


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> the scarf looks great!


Thank you, faith! I don't plan to get the pink petal one (I'm a bit maxxed out on long silk/woll scarves for the moment) but this was a nice one to end on.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> In what way is it not wearable? Too large? Too small? Too busy?
> 
> Maybe you can use it as a bag charm??????




The charms are too heavy. They're just going to swing and break the stones off.

Might work as a bag charm but I'm trying to think if I have a bag with leather it wouldn't scratch. The Camille, maybe.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Love that scarf!  Send some of your chill weather here, please!
> 
> I keep buying more PTTM lambskin stuff on ebay.  I have a problem with buying things I don't need.  I now have six of them, (one Sasha, two Natasha, and three pouchettes), so maybe I can finally calm down!



Thanks, eru! I don't know if you'd want our chilly weather... it's actually quite raw and damp! Which is worse, though... damp and cold, or humid & hot? I'd guess humid & hot, because with my weather, it's always possible to add layers and sit in front of the fire with a cuppa tea. Which can be cozy. Humid & hot, there's only just so many layers you can take off!

You buy things you don't need??? I've never heard of such a thing!


----------



## Eru

Faith, could you take the bracelet apart and use the individual pieces as earrings, keychain bobbles, or, as Elaine suggested, purse charms?

Normally, when I buy things I don't need, I at least buy a wider range of stuff.  I seem to be unable to stop buying these PTTMs. (I like them so much more than the new MBMJ stuff)


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Faith, could you take the bracelet apart and use the individual pieces as earrings, keychain bobbles, or, as Elaine suggested, purse charms?
> 
> Normally, when I buy things I don't need, I at least buy a wider range of stuff.  I seem to be unable to stop buying these PTTMs. *(I like them so much more than the new MBMJ stuff)*


I thought I had heard MJ was going to discontinue the MbMJ handbag line. Did I dream this?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The charms are too heavy. They're just going to swing and break the stones off.
> 
> Might work as a bag charm but I'm trying to think if I have a bag with leather it wouldn't scratch. The Camille, maybe.


I've seen bracelets used as strap *extenders*, to lengthen a short handbag strap. Though of course the bracelet would have to be sturdy enough that it would hold, and the ends would have to be configured to work with the bag. A lot of trouble for a $10 bracelet.


----------



## llaga22

My bag is here!


----------



## kateincali

No to taking the bracelet apart. The charms are too chunky and I am too lazy. It will have a nice life in a box on a shelf.

Ok my handwriting looks atrocious. It used to be so pretty!


----------



## Eru

llaga22 said:


> My bag is here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011907



what a teaser!  You have to show us the bag, too!


----------



## ElainePG

eru said:


> what a teaser!  You have to show us the bag, too!


+1


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I thought I had heard MJ was going to discontinue the MbMJ handbag line. Did I dream this?



it will be, but within the next year. i'm sure they have a couple more collections to release.


----------



## kateincali

i bought a bag over a week ago and the seller has since closed her store, her ID is invalid, she isn't replying to messages, and it isn't marked shipped. good sign!

matches your scarf, nas!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-GRAY-WOOL-MOHAIR-NYLON-JACKET-SIZE-S-/251976744295

i have the same scarf but i doubt the jacket would fit me (assuming it's even authentic, i have no idea)

i think i just bought the wrong wallet. oops.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *i bought a bag over a week ago and the seller has since closed her store, her ID is invalid, she isn't replying to messages, and it isn't marked shipped. good sign!*
> 
> matches your scarf, nas!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-GRAY-WOOL-MOHAIR-NYLON-JACKET-SIZE-S-/251976744295
> 
> i have the same scarf but i doubt the jacket would fit me (assuming it's even authentic, i have no idea)
> 
> i think i just bought the wrong wallet. oops.


Lovely. Is there anything eBay can do for you? (That's sort of a joke... I was just wondering...)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it will be, but within the next year. i'm sure they have a couple more collections to release.


Oh, okay. I'm not impressed by the current collections, I must say.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Lovely. Is there anything eBay can do for you? (That's sort of a joke... I was just wondering...)


it was etsy and i can't seem to do anything until the 10th



ElainePG said:


> Oh, okay. I'm not impressed by the current collections, I must say.


i don't pay much attention to mbmj, to be honest


----------



## kateincali

the sample sale pics are fun to go through

http://ny.racked.com/2015/5/7/8567481/marc-jacobs-sample-sale-may-2015#4736124

i'm surprised by how old some of the bags are, though.


----------



## llaga22




----------



## llaga22




----------



## llaga22




----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3012623
> View attachment 3012624



it looks very cute!

the duffel arrived today. it's big. i don't know how i feel about it. it's great for people who have lives, i guess.


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3012623
> View attachment 3012624


GORgeous!!!!! I love the way you have it displayed.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it looks very cute!
> 
> the duffel arrived today. it's big. i don't know how i feel about it. it's great for people who have lives, i guess.


I only owned a duffel once. And then it was stolen. Right in front of the elevator door, in the building where we lived in Chicago! Filled with clothes!

That was my last duffel. It honestly wasn't all that useful.

Before it was stolen, that is.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I only owned a duffel once. And then it was stolen. Right in front of the elevator door, in the building where we lived in Chicago! Filled with clothes!
> 
> That was my last duffel. It honestly wasn't all that useful.
> 
> Before it was stolen, that is.



how nice of someone to do!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> how nice of someone to do!


In retrospect, it was, wasn't it? I don't even miss the clothes!


----------



## Esquared72

Happy weekend. [emoji4]

Carrying my favorite MbMJ bag and just thought I'd share a pic. Probably one of the most unpopular Groovees. Mainly, I think, because it doesn't have the thick, pebbly leather folks think of with the Q bags. But I absolutely love this bag and the leather. Gets better with age. [emoji41]
View attachment 3013924


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Happy weekend. [emoji4]
> 
> Carrying my favorite MbMJ bag and just thought I'd share a pic. Probably one of the most unpopular Groovees. Mainly, I think, because it doesn't have the thick, pebbly leather folks think of with the Q bags. But I absolutely love this bag and the leather. Gets better with age. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3013924


Pretty bag, eehlers!


----------



## kateincali

i like the smooth leather with the silver hardware. 

it's so humid here that the paint is peeling off the walls. OFF THE WALLS. my black kate was leaning against it and when i picked it up, the back had specs of cream paint all over it. it came off but this is not okay


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i like the smooth leather with the silver hardware.
> 
> it's so humid here that the paint is peeling off the walls. OFF THE WALLS. my black kate was leaning against it and when i picked it up, the back had specs of cream paint all over it. it came off but this is not okay


It is FOR SURE not okay! You have GOT to get out of there... FAST!
:doggie:


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It is FOR SURE not okay! *You have GOT to get out of there*... FAST! :doggie:



i think i got trapped here


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i think i got trapped here


You mean like a Twilight Zone episode? I think I saw that one.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You mean like a Twilight Zone episode? I think I saw that one.



i fear so, yes


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i fear so, yes



Oh. Sorry. You're serious.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh. Sorry. You're serious.


----------



## ElainePG




----------



## kateincali

that is not the kind of time machine i am looking for


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> that is not the kind of time machine i am looking for


Sorry... it's the only one I can afford.


----------



## ayumiken

ElainePG said:


> A mini-reveal my MJ Lex wallet arrived from Gilt this afternoon. And (wonder of wonders!) they sent the correct color!
> 
> I just adore the richness of the leather and the feel of the quilting. When The Hubster saw the shining brass plate on the front, he said "Wow! You'll need sunglasses whenever you take your wallet out of your bag!"
> 
> Tonight I'll have the fun of transferring over all my credit cards & cash, getting everything all "tucked away." That's always such a treat with a new wallet!
> 
> Okay here's the reveal:


your MJ Lex wallet is really graceful, the leather shine is showing its originality


----------



## ElainePG

ayumiken said:


> your MJ Lex wallet is really graceful, the leather shine is showing its originality


Thank you, *ayumiken*! I've had it for quite some time now, and I still love it as much as I did when it was new.
The only negative is that over time, the zipper started to stick. That's when I discovered the "candle wax" trick that I described a few pages ago on this thread. Worked like a charm!


----------



## ayumiken

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *ayumiken*! I've had it for quite some time now, and I still love it as much as I did when it was new.
> The only negative is that over time, the zipper started to stick. That's when I discovered the "candle wax" trick that I described a few pages ago on this thread. Worked like a charm!


Wow that wonderful


----------



## kateincali

Speaking of the Lex, mine arrived today. It's gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Speaking of the Lex, mine arrived today. It's gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3018673


Wow, faith! It's fantastic! Love the studs.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wow, faith! It's fantastic! Love the studs.



thanks! my other wallet is the paradise wallet with *gold *studs - clearly i am branching out


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> thanks! my other wallet is the paradise wallet with *gold *studs - clearly i am branching out


Expanding one's horizons is a good thing...


----------



## kateincali

I'm annoyed with myself. There was a bag I have been desperately wanting for years at an amazing price. I was trying to be good and wait for a credit to post so it would take $200 off, and it would have posted tomorrow so of course it sold tonight. I should have just bought it because I'll probably never find it again. Meh. 

My life is shallow enough that this is legitimately upsetting me lol


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm annoyed with myself. There was a bag I have been desperately wanting for years at an amazing price. I was trying to be good and wait for a credit to post so it would take $200 off, and it would have posted tomorrow so of course it sold tonight. I should have just bought it because I'll probably never find it again. Meh.
> 
> *My life is shallow enough* that this is legitimately upsetting me lol



Remember the Purse Blog mission statement: "shallow obsessing strongly encouraged."


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Remember the Purse Blog mission statement: "shallow obsessing strongly encouraged."



true enough...


----------



## jun3machina

what bag faith??


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> what bag faith??




Orange sweet punk hobo


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Orange sweet punk hobo


Oh, ouch! You've been wanting that one forEVer!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh, ouch! You've been wanting that one forEVer!




Yeah, this is going to sting for a little while!   Especially since I sold something I didn't really want to so I wouldn't feel so guilty about buying it. I clearly did that in the wrong order...

It hasn't been the best bag week. I bought a different SP last month but was just refunded since it was never sent. Another NWT bag I had been waiting to go on sale arrived with a piece broken, and one pre-owned arrived not in the condition expected. I'm reluctant to return them since I like the styles, but it's disappointing.

I do like the wallet, at least


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Yeah, this is going to sting for a little while!   Especially since I sold something I didn't really want to so I wouldn't feel so guilty about buying it. I clearly did that in the wrong order...
> 
> It hasn't been the best bag week. I bought a different SP last month but was just refunded since it was never sent. Another NWT bag I had been waiting to go on sale arrived with a piece broken, and one pre-owned arrived not in the condition expected. I'm reluctant to return them since I like the styles, but it's disappointing.
> 
> I do like the wallet, at least



Now that is a SERIOUS run of bad luck. I think I heard there was a full moon this week. Maybe that's why?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Now that is a SERIOUS run of bad luck. I think I heard there was a full moon this week. Maybe that's why?




Whatever it is, fingers crossed it ends with the pink snakeskin bag that should be delivered today.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Whatever it is, fingers crossed it ends with the pink snakeskin bag that should be delivered today.


Sounds gorgeous! What style?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Sounds gorgeous! What style?



I don't think it has an official style name. It's a shoulder bag.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Sounds gorgeous! What style?





jun3machina said:


> .





pookybear said:


> .



Won't be everyone's cup of tea, but here it is. Resort 2006. I believe this is an unknown sweet punk? jun, pooky? have you seen this before?


----------



## jun3machina

Not an unknown style. I believe it's called the Christine or something. I had one in khaki. I was watching it faith...but I just can't do pink.

And yeah crappy eBay luck here too. I got a ysl downtown, but it was more worn than described. And now that I have it, I'm just not sure on the style working for  me. I'm still looking for a decent price on a mate bag.


----------



## jun3machina

So you never got the almond so then eh? That sucks. There's some insane deals on mj right now...prices are next to nothing, but I'm weary of getting newer styles at it seems quality is really lacking. I'm curious where mj is going...mbmj is shutting down and he just announced Cher and willow smith as spokes models. I like the most recent collection, but I feel like the vision of the company has been floundering for several years


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Not an unknown style. *I believe it's called the Christine* or something. I had one in khaki. I was watching it faith...but I just can't do pink.
> 
> And yeah crappy eBay luck here too. I got a ysl downtown, but it was more worn than described. And now that I have it, I'm just not sure on the style working for  me. I'm still looking for a decent price on a mate bag.



do you still have a photo of the khaki one? was it also snakeskin?

i thought maybe it was the charlotte, but that's supposed to also be satin

sorry about the downtown. it's too deep, imo. i guess it's better if you carry a lot. i haven't had the best luck with making ysl bags work for me


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> So you never got the almond so then eh? That sucks. There's some insane deals on mj right now...prices are next to nothing, but I'm weary of getting newer styles at it seems quality is really lacking. I'm curious where mj is going...mbmj is shutting down and he just announced Cher and willow smith as spokes models. I like the most recent collection, but I feel like the vision of the company has been floundering for several years



no, i never got the new one. good thing i was waiting to sell mine until the other one arrived, i would not have been happy to end up without one


----------



## jun3machina

Faith, I'll try to find the thread later. Maybe it was fabric with snakeskin trim. It was a while ago.. But its kinda heavy


----------



## jun3machina

Aha! 'Leigh' not Christine....I confused it with a simplified version he did after resort...http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jacobs/l-e-i-g-h-with-a-cherry-402335.html


----------



## jun3machina

It was the precursor to the Christy, which was an excellent bag http://fauxionista.com/tag/bordeaux/


----------



## kateincali

Yeah I knew about the Leigh and the newerish Christy, but I was hoping mine had an official style name. The Leigh has a flap and is a different shape.


----------



## TokyoBound

jun3machina said:


> So you never got the almond so then eh? That sucks. There's some insane deals on mj right now...prices are next to nothing, but I'm weary of getting newer styles at it seems quality is really lacking. I'm curious where mj is going...mbmj is shutting down and he just announced Cher and willow smith as spokes models. I like the most recent collection, but I feel like the vision of the company has been floundering for several years


JFC, Willow Smith? Miley Cyrus I could handle because she looked awesome in his gowns, and like her or not, at least she has a career.  Willow is only know for being celeb spawn who sounds like a high Scientologist 100% of the time (a contradiction in terms I know, but what I'm basically trying to say is that she and her brother are like the reigning siblings of idiot celeb crotch turds).  I don't know what MJ is doing anymore.  I don't know if he knows.  I will cherish my one quilted single and Stam and save my ducets for better fare.


----------



## jun3machina

See, Mikey virus grosses me out to no end...I'd actually prefer willow, but not by much. It seems like a mbmj line, not mainline. And I think the androgynous model who often walks for him, that looks kinda cher-esque I'd prefer over Cher. What the hell happened to real it girls? Like Winona Ryder... Those quirky ones who actually had skills/talents. I think he's going with pure 'of the moment, shock value girla' and I feel like its Lil Kim era mj right now. I need some legit a$$ gals to be representing...


----------



## msd_bags

Hi ladies! I lurk on this thread every now and then.  I hope somebody can help me with this silly predicament I am in now. :shame:  I'll go straight to my question - How do you open the latch of the Baroque Single? (silly me, I know, I know!) Yoox had a big sale a few days ago and I got the pink XL.  I'm from Asia and I'm happy to have received my order so fast.  But...Haha.  I tried to search the forum as I know I read somebody asking before too, just couldn't find it or any other. Except to read that it is really difficult to open.  Are the 2 metal knobs (the bigger ones?) the ones used?  Do you press up or down?  What about metal on the flap?  
It took me much shorter to figure out how to open my mini 1984, lol!

The bag actually came open. Without really looking, I closed it, not knowing that I will not know how to open it.

Oh, and btw, would you know if this Pink one from Yoox is goatskin or lambskin?

Thanks!!


ETA:  Finally figured it out!! Push inward!


----------



## kateincali

msd_bags said:


> Hi ladies! I lurk on this thread every now and then.  I hope somebody can help me with this silly predicament I am in now. :shame:  I'll go straight to my question - How do you open the latch of the Baroque Single? (silly me, I know, I know!) Yoox had a big sale a few days ago and I got the pink XL.  I'm from Asia and I'm happy to have received my order so fast.  But...Haha.  I tried to search the forum as I know I read somebody asking before too, just couldn't find it or any other. Except to read that it is really difficult to open.  Are the 2 metal knobs (the bigger ones?) the ones used?  Do you press up or down?  What about metal on the flap?
> It took me much shorter to figure out how to open my mini 1984, lol!
> 
> The bag actually came open. Without really looking, I closed it, not knowing that I will not know how to open it.
> 
> Oh, and btw, would you know if this Pink one from Yoox is goatskin or lambskin?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> ETA:  Finally figured it out!! Push inward!



Glad you figured it out! Is it the cherry blossom pink? I think it's goatskin.


----------



## msd_bags

faith_ann said:


> Glad you figured it out! Is it the cherry blossom pink? I think it's goatskin.




Thanks faith_ann! It's a little more pink irl than the pic below. So yes, maybe cherry blossom. [emoji4]


----------



## kateincali

msd_bags said:


> Thanks faith_ann! It's a little more pink irl than the pic below. So yes, maybe cherry blossom. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3022084



congrats, it's gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

A better pic to show actual color:


----------



## msd_bags

faith_ann said:


> congrats, it's gorgeous!




Thanks!! And great deal too. [emoji4]


----------



## kateincali

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!! And great deal too. [emoji4]




A beautiful bag at a great price - doesn't get better than that!


----------



## kateincali

Here's my other new addition for the week. It needs some TLC but the seller was absolutely lovely and made it worth keeping


----------



## msd_bags

faith_ann said:


> A beautiful bag at a great price - doesn't get better than that!




Just noticed that the tag has its color name - Cherry Blossom it is!! [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Just noticed that the tag has its color name - Cherry Blossom it is!! [emoji4]


msd, someone on this thread helped me a year ago on another challenge of the lock, which is CLOSING it! (I'm glad you figured out how to open it!). Have you noticed that you can puch against it, and push against it, and it takes a while to "click" into place? The trick is to keep something substantial in the compartment immediately *behind* the lock. Like your smartphone, or your wallet. Now when you press against the lock, it will click into place with no problem. Easy-peasy! Once I switched my MJ Long Lex wallet to the compartmentimmediately behind the lock, I had no problem whatsoever, and then I was in love with the bag. (Before that, I was afraid I was going to have to return it, I was so frustrated!)

I love your Cherry Blossom. We are bag "cousins"... I have the Baroque XL (which has the same lock) and mine is cognac brown. I don't wear it nearly often enough... maybe I'll switch to it next week!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Here's my other new addition for the week. It needs some TLC but the seller was absolutely lovely and made it worth keeping
> 
> View attachment 3022090


That's a standout bag, faith! Love the lock in the front, and the silver hardware against the gray. What sort of TLC does it need? It looks good from here!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That's a standout bag, faith! Love the lock in the front, and the silver hardware against the gray. What sort of TLC does it need? It looks good from here!



the leather strap loops need to be resealed so they don't break (previous owner either used it a ton or carried too much in it) and it has some scuffs and a yellow stain on the front flap. it looks much nicer in that particular photo than it does in person, but with a little work it can be fixed up nicely. the seller was more than generous so i can't complain one bit

so my bad bag luck turned around by the end of the week. i ended up with a pretty wallet and a nice gray bag, and i'm in love with the pink python bag. beyond happy i found that.


----------



## llaga22

Hello everyone. Happy Saturday.


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> Hello everyone. Happy Saturday.



*waves* hi!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> msd, someone on this thread helped me a year ago on another challenge of the lock, which is CLOSING it! (I'm glad you figured out how to open it!). Have you noticed that you can puch against it, and push against it, and it takes a while to "click" into place? The trick is to keep something substantial in the compartment immediately *behind* the lock. Like your smartphone, or your wallet. Now when you press against the lock, it will click into place with no problem. Easy-peasy! Once I switched my MJ Long Lex wallet to the compartmentimmediately behind the lock, I had no problem whatsoever, and then I was in love with the bag. (Before that, I was afraid I was going to have to return it, I was so frustrated!)
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Cherry Blossom. We are bag "cousins"... I have the Baroque XL (which has the same lock) and mine is cognac brown. I don't wear it nearly often enough... maybe I'll switch to it next week!




Oh, yes I noticed that it doesnt click close easily. MJ really added twists to his bag closures. Thanks for the tip Elaine!

4 colors were available when I was ordering. Cognac was one. I was close to choosing it, but I have several brown bags. We were almost identical twins!! Lol! Yes, maybe it's time for you to wear it. [emoji4]


----------



## jun3machina

Damn...went to noddies rack today and they had a delicious black mj Venetia...I love that bag. But it was $599 :ouch:


----------



## jun3machina

Nice purchase faith...the paradise line still has a major soft spot in my heart


----------



## jun3machina

Faith! Help me find a black or Bordeaux Venetia pretty please?


----------



## ElainePG

Wearing my MJ Single in Bluette today. Love the silver hardware! 

I bought this bag over a year ago, on the MJ site, when I heard (here!) that he was no longer going to make quilted bags.


----------



## jun3machina

looks great on you elain! i wish he returned to silver hardware...or the antiqued gold


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> looks great on you elain! *i wish he returned to silver hardware...or the antiqued gold*


Thank you, jun3! 

Or (while we're wishing) the hammered hardware, like the lock on my Baroque XL.


----------



## jun3machina

oooh yes! ii do love the hammered hardware. there's certain things he does that i think could easily be made a signature on his bags...i wish he'd keep some longer. the antiqued brass he did on the stams in 2005 was never repeated. and it's sooo lovely and easy to wear whether you like silver or gold


----------



## jun3machina

im in love with the antiqued brass he used on the Mate bag...but have yet to find one in a price point and color i like


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> oooh yes! ii do love the hammered hardware. there's certain things he does that i think could easily be made a signature on his bags...i wish he'd keep some longer.* the antiqued brass* he did on the stams in 2005 was never repeated. and it's sooo lovely and easy to wear whether you like silver or gold



Totally agree. Antiqued brass is the BEST!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Faith! Help me find a black or Bordeaux Venetia pretty please?




If I had known you were looking for a black Venetia last month...

I'll let you know if I see one!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Nice purchase faith...the paradise line still has a major soft spot in my heart




I'm trying not to repeat colors within the paradise styles and it's hard. First world problems, I guess


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wearing my MJ Single in Bluette today. Love the silver hardware!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this bag over a year ago, on the MJ site, when I heard (here!) that he was no longer going to make quilted bags.




I nearly bought that last week, it's so cute. I only need one blue bag, though, and can't decide which one it should be


----------



## jun3machina

did you have one or find one? im rather temped by a bag on ebay, but it's a light color and i have no idea if i could pull it off. im suddenly drawn to beige and light colored bags...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I nearly bought that last week, it's so cute. I only need one blue bag, though, and can't decide which one it should be


I have... um... five blue bags.

Of course (I'm tap-dancing here) each one is a *completely* different shade of blue! For MJ singles, I have this one in Bluette, an then I have a navy metallic. Then I have (in other brands) turquoise, sapphire, and a color the manufacturer calls "duck egg"... but since I've never known a duck well enough to see her eggs, I don't know if that's true.

I do wear a fair amount of blue, though, and I have a *ton* of blue Hermès scarves, so it all sort of makes sense. 

Maybe.

Or maybe I'm just hooked on blue.

But I'm fine. Really.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> did you have one or find one? im rather temped by a bag on ebay, but it's a light color and i have no idea if i could pull it off. im suddenly drawn to beige and light colored bags...




No I sold mine awhile ago, I saw another listed on poshmark 

I'm curious which bag it is. I had someone offer to trade one of my bags for their white Stam on posh and I'm super tempted, but I just can't do white. The only light colored bag I actually use is the Camille, the rest are neglected


----------



## jun3machina

awh crap? did you have it in black?


----------



## jun3machina

im feeling so out of it...there's tradesy and poshmark now...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I have... um... five blue bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course (I'm tap-dancing here) each one is a *completely* different shade of blue! For MJ singles, I have this one in Bluette, an then I have a navy metallic. Then I have (in other brands) turquoise, sapphire, and a color the manufacturer calls "duck egg"... but since I've never known a duck well enough to see her eggs, I don't know if that's true.
> 
> 
> 
> I do wear a fair amount of blue, though, and I have a *ton* of blue Hermès scarves, so it all sort of makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I'm just hooked on blue.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm fine. Really.




Ha, well it makes sense if you wear a lot of blue! I don't ever wear any. Unless you count eyeballs. Which no one does.

I forgot I have a Rio that's officially metallic but an iridescent blue in person. I would like a darker blue, though.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> awh crap? did you have it in black?




I've had a few colors in the large. The leather is nicer on the small version, though, IMO


----------



## jun3machina

there's different sizes? the one i saw at NR was black with a shoulder strap and hammered gold HW. i dunno what size though...


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> im feeling so out of it...there's tradesy and poshmark now...




It's too much to keep up with. Posh is kind of exhausting, mostly because I'm not that personable...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Ha, well it makes sense if you wear a lot of blue! I don't ever wear any. Unless you count eyeballs. Which no one does.
> 
> I forgot I have a Rio that's officially metallic but an iridescent blue in person. I would like a darker blue, though.


I count eyeballs! Mine are blue when I wear blue or black, and green when I wear bright green. Which I never do... so they're pretty much blue all the time.

Which might be why I wear blue or black a lot.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I count eyeballs! Mine are blue when I wear blue or black, and green when I wear bright green. Which I never do... so they're pretty much blue all the time.
> 
> Which might be why I wear blue or black a lot.




Mine look a little more gray now that I don't dye my hair. They looked so much brighter with black hair - not fair


----------



## kateincali

Since we're on the topic of blue bags, this is lovely

http://******/1QAYtId


----------



## marie-lou

Oooooohh... it has been VERY long since I have posted in the MJ chat thread, but I have been lurking here (and kept loving MJ bags  ... with a few new additions over the last couple of years...). 

I still recognize some of the 'crew' here... Not sure you all remember me 

Faith! How are you doing??
June, great to see you're still around. How is your little (not so little) girl? 

Is nas still hanging around here??


----------



## kateincali

marie-lou said:


> Oooooohh... it has been VERY long since I have posted in the MJ chat thread, but I have been lurking here (and kept loving MJ bags  ... with a few new additions over the last couple of years...).
> 
> 
> 
> I still recognize some of the 'crew' here... Not sure you all remember me
> 
> 
> 
> Faith! How are you doing??
> 
> June, great to see you're still around. How is your little (not so little) girl?
> 
> 
> 
> Is nas still hanging around here??




Hi Marie!

Nas is around here somewhere

I'm okay-ish-ish. No longer in Cali, which is...blah 

Hope you've been well! What are you up to these days?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Since we're on the topic of blue bags, this is lovely
> 
> http://******/1QAYtId


Wow... it sure is! I wish they had made that Stardust Stam in a scaled-down size... 15" across is just too large for me.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

faith_ann said:


> Since we're on the topic of blue bags, this is lovely
> 
> http://******/1QAYtId




I owned this bag a few years back. I found that I never wore it, and haven't bought a blue bag since- unless you count my Lad's Mate in "Atlantic," but it's very dark. I also have a Mulberry Heritage Bayswater in navy, but nothing in blue. Red is my favorite for a pop of color. How do you guys style a blue bag?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wow... it sure is! I wish they had made that Stardust Stam in a scaled-down size... 15" across is just too large for me.



they _sort of_ did. there's a blue version of the rockstud bag

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-stardust-rock-bag

the beat bag version is cute, too

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-stardust-beat-bag-2


----------



## marie-lou

faith_ann said:


> Hi Marie!
> 
> Nas is around here somewhere
> 
> I'm okay-ish-ish. No longer in Cali, which is...blah
> 
> Hope you've been well! What are you up to these days?



 If no longer in Cali... Where are you now??

I have been good... very good even. Hard at work, but can't complain. 
And... so happy to say.... expecting our first baby. I am currently 12 weeks pregnant.


----------



## kateincali

marie-lou said:


> If no longer in Cali... Where are you now??
> 
> 
> 
> I have been good... very good even. Hard at work, but can't complain.
> 
> And... so happy to say.... expecting our first baby. I am currently 12 weeks pregnant.




North Carolina

Congrats!


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I have... um... five blue bags.
> 
> Of course (I'm tap-dancing here) each one is a *completely* different shade of blue! For MJ singles, I have this one in Bluette, an then I have a navy metallic. Then I have (in other brands) turquoise, sapphire, and a color the manufacturer calls "duck egg"... but since I've never known a duck well enough to see her eggs, I don't know if that's true.
> 
> I do wear a fair amount of blue, though, and I have a *ton* of blue Hermès scarves, so it all sort of makes sense.
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> Or maybe I'm just hooked on blue.
> 
> But I'm fine. Really.



I have soooo many blue bags.  It's a problem.  A lot are in the electric blue/really bright teal spectrum which is potentially a color range in which one does not need lots of bags but I cannot resist.


----------



## jun3machina

i think darker blue bags are like a pair of jeans. i love old school 2004 indigo soft calf with the red contrast stitching. that's probably the best MJ blue i've owned next to petrol...i found petrol hard to make outfits with though.

hi marielou!! my DD is good...she's going to be 3 in november and i cannot believe that.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> they _sort of_ did. there's a blue version of the rockstud bag
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-stardust-rock-bag
> 
> the beat bag version is cute, too
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-stardust-beat-bag-2


Both super cute bags! Okay... I'll keep these on my "keep an eye out for" list (which never seems to get shorter). But I just had a medical procedure today that my insurance doesn't cover, which cost approximately what a Baroque XL wuld cost me on eBay, so that's that on bags. 

(I'd rather have the procedure... it's going to make my back & shoulder pain go away. What's the fun of carrying handbags if you have upper back & shoulder pain? And no... the pain is NOT from carrying handbags... it's on the other side.)


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> i think darker blue bags are like a pair of jeans. i love old school 2004 indigo soft calf with the red contrast stitching. that's probably the best MJ blue i've owned next to petrol...i found petrol hard to make outfits with though.
> 
> hi marielou!! my DD is good...she's going to be 3 in november and i cannot believe that.


That indigo with red piping sounds glorious! I like your concept that dark blue bags are like denim jeans. I'd add dull-ish medium blue bags, too.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Both super cute bags! Okay... I'll keep these on my "keep an eye out for" list (which never seems to get shorter). But I just had a medical procedure today that my insurance doesn't cover, which cost approximately what a Baroque XL wuld cost me on eBay, so that's that on bags.
> 
> (I'd rather have the procedure...* it's going to make my back & shoulder pain go away. *What's the fun of carrying handbags if you have upper back & shoulder pain? And no... the pain is NOT from carrying handbags... it's on the other side.)



that's good news! you must be relieved.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> that's good news! you must be relieved.


Thank you... yes, I am.


----------



## ElainePG

Didja see? The Purse Blog "Bag of the Week" is this one: *Marc by Marc Jacobs Lip Lock XBody Bag*

I'm not buying any MbMJ, but it looks awfully cute, and price is certainly right!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Didja see? The Purse Blog "Bag of the Week" is this one: *Marc by Marc Jacobs Lip Lock XBody Bag*
> 
> I'm not buying any MbMJ, but it looks awfully cute, and price is certainly right!




Is it wrong that I might like that if it was collection but don't because it's MBMJ?


----------



## Eru

marie-lou said:


> If no longer in Cali... Where are you now??
> 
> I have been good... very good even. Hard at work, but can't complain.
> And... so happy to say.... expecting our first baby. I am currently 12 weeks pregnant.



Missed this earlier.  Major congratulations!  How exciting,


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Is it wrong that I might like that if it was collection but don't because it's MBMJ?


See, I had this *exact* feeling! Add $1,000 to the price, take the "Mb" off the name on the label, and I'd be lusting after it!


----------



## jun3machina

Congrats @marie Lou!!!


----------



## jun3machina

Faith- I feel k me mbmj totally started a going the collection route, and I feel exactly the same way.


----------



## Elisafi

I need to share this and I know you ladies will understand my excitement! 

I have been dreaming of Classic Q Fransesca in black w/ silver hardware, but as far as I'm aware Mr. Jacobs never made that bag... BUT, now I found something even better: Dr. Q City Bag (or tote, I'm not sure about the exact model). It's black, it has silver hw, it's big enough and it's from 2009 so the quality should be nothing but awesome! I found the bag from eBay, it's in very good condition and price was right. I couldn't be happier and can't wait for my new-to-me Dr. Q City to arrive


----------



## ElainePG

Elisafi said:


> I need to share this and I know you ladies will understand my excitement!
> 
> I have been dreaming of Classic Q Fransesca in black w/ silver hardware, but as far as I'm aware Mr. Jacobs never made that bag... BUT, now I found something even better: Dr. Q City Bag (or tote, I'm not sure about the exact model). It's black, it has silver hw, it's big enough and it's from 2009 so the quality should be nothing but awesome! I found the bag from eBay, it's in very good condition and price was right. I couldn't be happier and can't wait for my new-to-me Dr. Q City to arrive


Congratulations on your find! Black with silver hw is such a classic look. I'm not familiar with the bag, but I *know* we're all going to want to see pictures when it arrives.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> See, I had this *exact* feeling! Add $1,000 to the price, take the "Mb" off the name on the label, and I'd be lusting after it!





jun3machina said:


> Faith- I feel k me mbmj totally started a going the collection route, and I feel exactly the same way.



we all might be snobs


----------



## jun3machina

Yep, I'm an mj snob. If mbmj didn't have such crap-tastic linings, maybe I'd change my mind


----------



## jun3machina

Question: I know mj repairs changed hands...I'm wondering if its still possible to get replacement pieces, or if they're super stringent now...anyone know?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Question: I know mj repairs changed hands...I'm wondering if its still possible to get replacement pieces, or if they're super stringent now...anyone know?



i haven't had any issue


----------



## jun3machina

Thanks faith!


----------



## jun3machina

Have you seen the color 'milk' in real life?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Thanks faith!



whatcha buy that needs a replacement piece?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Have you seen the color 'milk' in real life?



if you're looking at that mate, the photos are pretty colour accurate, iirc


----------



## ElainePG

I'm still fantasizing about that Baroque XL in Mandarin. Has anyone seen Mandarin IRL? Dos it have an undertone of red (which would be good) or is it more of a "Halloween" orange? I wouldn't want to get it, and then just be limited to carrying it in October!:giggles:

Jun3... you're looking at a Mate? Keep us posted! I haven't tried one IRL (I boycotted them when they were in the stores, because they weren't "real" quilting) but now they're looking nicer to me.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> I'm still fantasizing about that Baroque XL in Mandarin. Has anyone seen Mandarin IRL? Dos it have an undertone of red (which would be good) or is it more of a "Halloween" orange? I wouldn't want to get it, and then just be limited to carrying it in October!:giggles:
> 
> Jun3... you're looking at a Mate? Keep us posted! I haven't tried one IRL (I boycotted them when they were in the stores, because they weren't "real" quilting) but now they're looking nicer to me.




I saw Mandarin in a store (Nordstrom Rack) and it seemed like a true pumpkin orange, no red. 

Jun- I have the Mate in black and Atlantic. It's a great bag!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'm still fantasizing about that Baroque XL in Mandarin. Has anyone seen Mandarin IRL? *Dos it have an undertone of red (which would be good) or is it more of a "Halloween" orange? *I wouldn't want to get it, and then just be limited to carrying it in October!:giggles:
> 
> Jun3... you're looking at a Mate? Keep us posted! I haven't tried one IRL (I boycotted them when they were in the stores, because they weren't "real" quilting) but now they're looking nicer to me.



i recall it having blue tones but maybe i'm remembering wrong


----------



## plumaplomb

I posted this elsewhere (Marc Jacobs in Action thread, I think) but hadn't yet gotten a response.  TIA!!

Gorgeous!! Was there a year where the leather quality of mbmj bags went downhill? I went to bloomies the other day to buy the too hot to handle hobo and was turned off by the feel of the leather. I'm open to buying preowned if it means I get the chewy smooshy leather I am thinking of. Maybe it's the hillier I want? 

Also, is there a reference thread or something for what years the colors came out in? Or are all the classic colors just rotated? I really love cinnamon stick and am looking at other Browns....


----------



## jun3machina

Iluvbags-is it lightweight? Easy to wear? Fill me in!! I'd love to know what you think


----------



## jun3machina

Mandarin is like Chinese enamel orange...its pretty and quite close to sweet punk orange IMHO


----------



## kateincali

plumaplomb said:


> I posted this elsewhere (Marc Jacobs in Action thread, I think) but hadn't yet gotten a response.  TIA!!
> 
> Gorgeous!! Was there a year where the leather quality of mbmj bags went downhill? I went to bloomies the other day to buy the too hot to handle hobo and was turned off by the feel of the leather. I'm open to buying preowned if it means I get the chewy smooshy leather I am thinking of. Maybe it's the hillier I want?
> 
> Also, is there a reference thread or something for what years the colors came out in? Or are all the classic colors just rotated? I really love cinnamon stick and am looking at other Browns....



there's a mostly forgotten reference library here

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-by-marc-jacobs-reference-library/

but it unfortunately is sorted by color, not season, and not everyone included which season their bag was from when they posted

the Marc Jacobs Japan site has a sort of pathetic lookbook section

http://www.marcjacobs.jp/lookbook/index.php?category_id=8

so there's nothing out there that's really helpful. sorry!


----------



## kateincali

every time i read "sweet punk" and "orange" together my heart gets sad again 

i had a mandarin peggy wellington but i think the quilted mandarin was a little brighter

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9803&pictureid=112644


----------



## Elisafi

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations on your find! Black with silver hw is such a classic look. I'm not familiar with the bag, but I *know* we're all going to want to see pictures when it arrives.



Thanks Elaine! I wasn't able to find any pictures of this particular style from any thread on this forum so yes, I will post pictures when I have it


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> every time i read "sweet punk" and "orange" together my heart gets sad again
> 
> i had a mandarin peggy wellington but i think *the quilted mandarin was a little brighter*
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=9803&pictureid=112644





jun3machina said:


> Mandarin is like *Chinese enamel orange*...its pretty and quite close to sweet punk orange IMHO





faith_ann said:


> i recall it *having blue tones* but maybe i'm remembering wrong





iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I saw Mandarin in a store (Nordstrom Rack) and it seemed like a *true pumpkin orange*, no red.
> 
> Jun- I have the Mate in black and Atlantic. It's a great bag!



Oy. It sounds as though it's a very difficult color to describe. I may not get the one I'm looking at after all, unless the seller accepts returns. I have a feeling an orange bag would be a very nice addition to my bag collection (to wear with navy... NOT black!!!) but it's got to be *exactly* the right orange. I'll know it if I see it, but I may have to wait until I can see something IRL.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oy. It sounds as though it's a very difficult color to describe. I may not get the one I'm looking at after all, unless the seller accepts returns. I have a feeling an orange bag would be a very nice addition to my bag collection (to wear with navy... NOT black!!!) but it's got to be *exactly* the right orange. I'll know it if I see it, but I may have to wait until I can see something IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, everyone!




She does take returns, though you pay for return shipping. 

I checked one more bag off my wish list. I definitely need to sell some of my own bags now.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> She does take returns, though you pay for return shipping.
> 
> *I checked one more bag off my wish list.* I definitely need to sell some of my own bags now.



Pictures when it arrives? Do you want to say what it is, or don't yu want to jinx it?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *She does take returns, though you pay for return shipping.
> *
> I checked one more bag off my wish list. I definitely need to sell some of my own bags now.



Well, so when I accumulate some money, I might take a chance. I don't mind paying for return shipping.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Pictures when it arrives? Do you want to say what it is, or don't yu want to jinx it?




black safety pin stam. it'll be here mid next week, hopefully!

I think this will replace it on my want list. That's the last Stam that I really want


----------



## jun3machina

Congrats faith!


----------



## kateincali

Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> black safety pin stam. it'll be here mid next week, hopefully!
> 
> I think this will replace it on my want list. That's the last Stam that I really want
> View attachment 3027575


Are those *feathers*?????


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Are those *feathers*?????



ha, no, sequins


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> ha, no, sequins


Whew! I was afraid you'd get attacked by seagulls! In that case, it's a lovely bag. And congrats on the safety pin Stam... I know you've been wanting that for a really long time.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Whew! I was afraid you'd get attacked by seagulls! In that case, it's a lovely bag. And congrats on the safety pin Stam... I know you've been wanting that for a really long time.




Lol you know, don't judge me *too* harshly, but I would probably buy a feather Stam 

Thank you! Obviously there are others I'd care to own, but I'm almost through my list of 'must haves' (if there is such a thing, heh)


----------



## kateincali

50% off select men's and women's collection

http://www.marcjacobs.com/sale/?utm...ndefined&utm_campaign=20150611_MJ_MWFragrance


----------



## marie-lou

faith_ann said:


> North Carolina
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you!!
(After a quick Google search...) North Carolina is the other side of the country! How come you've moved there??



Eru said:


> Missed this earlier.  Major congratulations!  How exciting,





jun3machina said:


> Congrats @marie Lou!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## marie-lou

faith_ann said:


> black safety pin stam. it'll be here mid next week, hopefully!
> 
> I think this will replace it on my want list. That's the last Stam that I really want
> View attachment 3027575



I would love to see pics when it arrives!!


----------



## kateincali

marie-lou said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> (After a quick Google search...) North Carolina is the other side of the country! How come you've moved there??




To move into and purchase a specific house but it didn't work out. 



marie-lou said:


> I would love to see pics when it arrives!!




I'll definitely post them!


----------



## jun3machina

If you could get just one, which would you choose and why: Antonia, Venetia (newer one) or mate?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> If you could get just one, which would you choose and why: Antonia, Venetia (newer one) or mate?




Small or large Venetia? Venetia if it's the small.

Otherwise, Mate if you don't already have a baroque single.

The like the Antonia but it's square and a little hard to get into IMO


----------



## jun3machina

Thanks faith! Exact logic as myself, and order. I appreciate you!


----------



## jun3machina

arg, anyone have issues with nordstroms live chat feature? i cant get it to load/open


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Thanks faith! Exact logic as myself, and order. I appreciate you!





jun3machina said:


> arg, anyone have issues with nordstroms live chat feature? i cant get it to load/open



if live chat was wonky last night, it seems to be fine now. i'm using chrome. did you buy something? 

the safety pin stam is out for delivery today!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> if live chat was wonky last night, it seems to be fine now. i'm using chrome. did you buy something?
> 
> *the safety pin stam is out for delivery today!*



UPS? What time do they usually get to your house? Here it can be anywhere from noon to 7pm, so on an important delivery day I go out of my mind!ullhair:


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> UPS? What time do they usually get to your house? Here it can be anywhere from noon to 7pm, so on an important delivery day I go out of my mind!ullhair:



UPS delivers at random times here, too, but no, it's USPS, which should be here by 2 if it's the regular mail lady. 

If it's the occasional weekend guy, I'll probably get it Monday.


----------



## kateincali

I honestly cannot deal with this humidity


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I honestly cannot deal with this humidity


Humidity is the worst, I agree. And East Coast himidity is the very worstest. COME BACK HOOOOOOOME!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Humidity is the worst, I agree. And East Coast himidity is the very worstest. COME BACK HOOOOOOOME!




I wish I had a place in CA to go to  I'm so unhappy here. I still wake up thinking I'm in SD. There is NOWHERE to go here and it's not good for me to not get out and do things


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> UPS delivers at random times here, too, but no, it's USPS, which should be here by 2 if it's the regular mail lady.
> 
> *If it's the occasional weekend guy, I'll probably get it Monday.*



Sounds like our "occasional weekend guy"! Our regular mail lady is terrific, and always has a big smile when she brings one of us nice box. But the substitutes? Not so much.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Sounds like our "occasional weekend guy"! Our regular mail lady is terrific, and always has a big smile when she brings one of us nice box. But the substitutes? Not so much.



the weekend guy is nice but can often be found walking up and down the street around 5-7pm trying to find houses 

the other occasional guy is super rude and clearly hates his job. and don't tell me you always knock before you leave a package on the porch - i have four dogs and you are not knocking


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> the weekend guy is nice but can often be found walking up and down the street around 5-7pm trying to find houses
> 
> the other occasional guy is super rude and clearly hates his job. and don't tell me you always knock before you leave a package on the porch - i have four dogs and you are not knocking


Sounds as though he's in the wrong line of work.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Sounds as though he's in the wrong line of work.



well it's usually either 10 or 100 degrees here, so it must be a pretty miserable job


----------



## kateincali

the stam is perfect! i'll take photos tomorrow

i was worried because i knew there were light stains on the exterior side, but it was returnable and it looked like they would easily wipe off. thankfully they did, which begs the question of why didn't the store that sold it bother doing the same. i'm sure they could have sold it for much more. it's a good thing for me they didn't, i guess


----------



## jun3machina

i think people are lazy. i dont know how many bags i have received that were like that. just a simple wipe or leather conditioner and they're good as new. yay! i love the safety pin line. the only upside to you living out there faith is you get your mail earlier!


----------



## jun3machina

i think the problem with chat is with my firefox browser. switched to chrome and worked fine. thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> the stam is perfect! i'll take photos tomorrow
> 
> i was worried because i knew there were light stains on the exterior side, but it was returnable and it looked like they would easily wipe off. thankfully they did, which begs the question of why didn't the store that sold it bother doing the same. i'm sure they could have sold it for much more. it's a good thing for me they didn't, i guess


So glad it worked out! That was one on your HG List, wasn't it? In black?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> *i think people are lazy.* i dont know how many bags i have received that were like that. just a simple wipe or leather conditioner and they're good as new. yay! i love the safety pin line. the only upside to you living out there faith is you get your mail earlier!



you think?! ha

lol thanks for trying to find an upside, but my mail generally came early in SD. good try, though 



jun3machina said:


> i think the problem with chat is with my firefox browser. switched to chrome and worked fine. thanks!



glad it finally worked!



ElainePG said:


> So glad it worked out! That was one on your HG List, wasn't it? In black?



yes, either in black or in green

i don't know why it's not really doing much for me. maybe because it was shipped without any tissue paper so it just looks flat and shapeless right now. i would stuff it but i can't open it enough to do so; there's a tag around the handles and if i remove it, i can't return it. it's a dilemma


----------



## jun3machina

Hmmm. I'd do a mini fashion session and try it with a bunch of outfits. Or take pictures and SHOW US!


----------



## jun3machina

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I saw Mandarin in a store (Nordstrom Rack) and it seemed like a true pumpkin orange, no red.
> 
> Jun- I have the Mate in black and Atlantic. It's a great bag!



Is the mate hard to get in and out of easily? Do you always lock the flap? Tell me more! Heavy? light?


----------



## jun3machina

hope someone snags this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311379100844?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> hope someone snags this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/311379100844?_trksid=p2060353.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Looks as though someone did! At a great price, too!


----------



## kateincali

Pretty


----------



## Esquared72

So this arrived today. $65. Needs some TLC cleaning inside and out but is in really good shape - no wear on the corners or anything. 
View attachment 3033038

View attachment 3033039


----------



## kateincali

Congrats, eehlers!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Congrats, eehlers!




Thanks! The leather is like butter. Sigh....so nice.


----------



## Esquared72

Got Stella all cleaned up last night.  Well...the lining has seen better days, but was able to clean it enough that I'm comfortable with it.  She's looking pretty slick now that she's had a spa treatment...why did I never own a Stella before??  Love her.

I'm rather surprised sometimes at how little people do to their bags before trying to sell them.  There were marks on the leather in the listing pics that I assumed were scuffs/scrapes. Nope...plain old dirt.  Little leather cleaner and conditioner and the leather looks amazing.  

I'm not complaining, as it means I was able to get a great deal, but had the seller put in a bit of elbow grease they probably could have gotten twice what I paid for it.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Got Stella all cleaned up last night.  Well...the lining has seen better days, but was able to clean it enough that I'm comfortable with it.  She's looking pretty slick now that she's had a spa treatment...why did I never own a Stella before??  Love her.
> 
> I'm rather surprised sometimes at how little people do to their bags before trying to sell them.  There were marks on the leather in the listing pics that I assumed were scuffs/scrapes. Nope...plain old dirt.  Little leather cleaner and conditioner and the leather looks amazing.
> 
> I'm not complaining, as it means I was able to get a great deal, but had the seller put in a bit of elbow grease they probably could have gotten twice what I paid for it.



i said the same exact thing a page back. i bought a black safety pin stam with stains on the exterior that took two seconds to wipe right off with a damp cloth, but i'm sure that's why it went for next to nothing. i don't get it

glad yours cleaned up well, too!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Got Stella all cleaned up last night.  Well...the lining has seen better days, but was able to clean it enough that I'm comfortable with it.  She's looking pretty slick now that she's had a spa treatment...why did I never own a Stella before??  Love her.
> 
> I'm rather surprised sometimes at how little people do to their bags before trying to sell them.  There were marks on the leather in the listing pics that I assumed were scuffs/scrapes. Nope...plain old dirt.  Little leather cleaner and conditioner and the leather looks amazing.
> 
> I'm not complaining, as it means I was able to get a great deal, but had the seller put in a bit of elbow grease they probably could have gotten twice what I paid for it.


How did you clean the interior, eehlers? (Great bag @ a great price, btw.)


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> How did you clean the interior, eehlers? (Great bag @ a great price, btw.)



Hi Elaine!  I used Amodex to try and attack some of the staining, but they are pretty set in place.  That said, it did help 'brighten' the rest of the lining and helped to freshen up the look overall a bit.  It helps that the lining isn't attached so that I could pull it out like a pocket to treat it.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hi Elaine!  I used Amodex to try and attack some of the staining, but they are pretty set in place.  That said, it did help 'brighten' the rest of the lining and helped to freshen up the look overall a bit.  It helps that the lining isn't attached so that I could pull it out like a pocket to treat it.


Thanks! I had never heard of that product. I wish I had known about it last week! The Hubster had a pen leak into the pocket of a yellow shirt... we brought it to our laundry/drycleaner, but they didn't make any promises. I've put it on my Amazon Wish List, and if the stain is still there when he picks up the shirt, I'll buy it & give it a try.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

jun3machina said:


> Is the mate hard to get in and out of easily? Do you always lock the flap? Tell me more! Heavy? light?




I think it's easy. You have to slide the flap through the post thing and bend it down to secure it, but it takes very little effort. I'd say you do need to close it, or bend the post thing down at least or it would be flipping around. I don't think it's any heavier than my XL single...
It's a lovely bag and I like the flat quilting!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I saw this at Nordstrom Rack the other night- blue tagged (Haute Look return) for $469 or $489- can't remember now. I love the silver hardware with the blue! I left it behind, if anyone is interested:


----------



## Esquared72

Thought I'd share a quick post-spa picture. The leather is really soft and broken in, so she's pretty squishy...which I love. Definitely wish I'd tried Stella sooner!
View attachment 3034528


----------



## jun3machina

Dude...someone got a clay stam for like $140....these deals are insane!


----------



## jun3machina

Nice Stella! That's first season!


----------



## TokyoBound

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I saw this at Nordstrom Rack the other night- blue tagged (Haute Look return) for $469 or $489- can't remember now. I love the silver hardware with the blue! I left it behind, if anyone is interested:
> View attachment 3034156



Wow, what a great deal!  That one must have been hard to walk away from.

Marc Jacobs seems to be having a fire sale, and practically no major store is  carrying his line (aside from MBMJ of course, which are horrible quality).  I was at regular Nordstroms the other day - nothing new out and just one large bright pink incognito on t he sale table.  I really want to know if he has anything up his sleeve and resuscitate his main bag line.


----------



## anthrosphere

I was browsing Nordstrom's website and noticed that Michael Kors has knocked off MBMJ's "Too Hot To Handle" small drawstring bag, all the way down to the looped drawstring and dimensions. 

MK "Jules" $168

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-jules-drawstring-crossbody-bag/3844127?origin=category&BaseUrl=Under+%24200

MBMJ "Too Hot To Handle" $198

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-too-hot-to-handle-leather-drawstring-bag/3925181?origin=category&BaseUrl=Under+%24200

Mr. Kors has no originality. I'm surprised that he could get away with this.


----------



## Esquared72

jun3machina said:


> Nice Stella! That's first season!




Thanks! I knew the striped lining was only used one season, but didn't realize it was first season. I must say, she's aging incredibly gracefully - hardly a mark on her. That old soft calf leather is just amazing and super hardy.

Had a minor freak out yesterday...opened one of the front pockets and the turnlock slid right off! Turned out the screws were loose - grabbed an eyeglass repair kit screwdriver and all's well again. [emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I saw this at Nordstrom Rack the other night- blue tagged (Haute Look return) for $469 or $489- can't remember now. I love the silver hardware with the blue! I left it behind, if anyone is interested:
> View attachment 3034156



Way too small for me (I'm such a 'just in case' Girl Scout), but it's adorable and I love the color!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Dude...someone got a clay stam for like $140....these deals are insane!




I wish it had not been clay, and that I wasn't too lazy to attach the strap clasp.


----------



## jun3machina

I thought it'd at least go over $200. I'm kinda kicking myself on that one. That is one of my very favorite combos. Arg! And yes, fossil just came with some bags that look just like Marc Jacobs classic pushlock. It's making me both sad and mad. I hope he does something to resuscitate the brand. I feel like its fizzling out...he was supposed to go public, with stock shares, etc...the only thing I can see him doing to hype that would be to create a lifestyle brand/home wear/luggage for travel/etc. He needs to branch out because I feel like clothes and accessories aren't going to cut it in today's markwt


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I thought it'd at least go over $200. I'm kinda kicking myself on that one. That is one of my very favorite combos.



it's gorgeous but i guess i'm too pale for clay, it totally washes me out


----------



## bagsncakes

I just got the mini stam new without tags from eBay for $700 AUD which is about USD500. Will receive tomorrow. Is it an out of style bag? Should I have bought some other bag that's more "in" style. My first premium designer bag although I have many mbmj, mk, coach and Mz Wallace bags.


----------



## kateincali

Mariamshah said:


> I just got the mini stam new without tags from eBay for $700 AUD which is about USD500. Will receive tomorrow. Is it an out of style bag? Should I have bought some other bag that's more "in" style. My first premium designer bag although I have many mbmj, mk, coach and Mz Wallace bags.
> View attachment 3036153




Beautiful color!

I think the Stam is a classic bag that isn't ever going to look dated, select versions aside. To be honest, I've never understood that concern, though. If you like it and it suits your style, that's all that matters.


----------



## bagsncakes

faith_ann said:


> Beautiful color!
> 
> I think the Stam is a classic bag that isn't ever going to look dated, select versions aside. To be honest, I've never understood that concern, though. If you like it and it suits your style, that's all that matters.




Thankyou so much faith! Your opinion is definitely important! You authenticated this for me!  that's exactly what I wanted to hear. I haven't received it yet but ever since I paid for it, I kept getting the feeling that this is something people loved from 2005-2013 and I am wayyyy late...haha


----------



## ElainePG

Mariamshah said:


> I just got the mini stam new without tags from eBay for $700 AUD which is about USD500. Will receive tomorrow. Is it an out of style bag? Should I have bought some other bag that's more "in" style. My first premium designer bag although I have many mbmj, mk, coach and Mz Wallace bags.
> View attachment 3036153


It's a great bag! I bought mine pre-loved too (in perfect shape) from a tPF member, a couple of years ago, and I always get a ton of compliments on it when I carry it. I think yours is a slightly brighter shade than mine (mine is the color they call "Bordeaux") but our bags are quite similar.

IMO what's "in style" isn't nearly as important as what looks good ON YOU. This bag is a classic: well-made, gorgeous leather, and makes any outfit (even jeans, which I wear it with!) look amped up. Carry it with pride!


----------



## kateincali

I finally cut off the return tag. It looks much better stuffed


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I finally cut off the return tag. It looks much better stuffed
> 
> View attachment 3036297


Stunning! Is that (be still my beating heart!) ROSE GOLD hardware?????????


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Stunning! Is that (be still my beating heart!) ROSE GOLD hardware?????????




Nah, it's just the lighting


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I finally cut off the return tag. It looks much better stuffed
> 
> View attachment 3036297




She's purty.


----------



## kateincali

thanks, eehlers!

i just realized the lock is missing from my paradise wallet. again.


----------



## jun3machina

Loving all this stam love!!


----------



## kateincali

i'm almost done with my stam collection. i would like the sequined, pink sequin, and black st. marks but i don't think i need anything else...

need. ha.


----------



## jun3machina

I have days I miss my stam....its seriously one of his best designs


----------



## kateincali

did you get rid of all of them?

i don't own any quilted ones aside from the fluro pink. i feel like i should have a more classic color but it's not really my style


----------



## jun3machina

I currently own a leather backpack and a bag from Morocco. No designer bags at all. *_*


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I currently own a leather backpack and a bag from Morocco. No designer bags at all. *_*




That's the saddest thing I've read all day [emoji52]


----------



## jun3machina

And why I need a Venetia stat  I think it'd be chic and very practical, because any mom knows a mother of a toddler barely has time for anything other that practicality..m Haha


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> And why I need a Venetia stat  I think it'd be chic and very practical




There's a pretty mustard Venetia on posh, but it has a small water stain and is still $450. Too bad bc I love the color


----------



## jun3machina

I like mustard, but I fear marks. If I got a light mate, it'd have to be special occasion only. Black is classic, black is safe...and with my style sucking, it'd match what we I manage to get dressed in. Haha


----------



## kateincali

I basically live in yoga pants and an oversized tee. I don't know what happened to me...


----------



## kateincali

So repairs no longer provides replacement pieces? Awesome. Sigh. If anyone happens to see a zip around black paradise wallet with gold HW, please PM me since I guess I'll have to replace mine. Or maybe any paradise wallet, I can just replace the lock


----------



## jun3machina

Yeah I think it's send in repair only now...I'll keep my eyes open for you. Do you just need the lock?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Yeah I think it's send in repair only now...I'll keep my eyes open for you. Do you just need the lock?




Oh did you recently ask for something too? 

Yeah just the lock, thanks. I mean I have other bags I could take it from but that's annoying

Suppose I'll be switching to the lex now. Prolly time to change wallets anyway


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I basically live in yoga pants and an oversized tee. *I don't know what happened to me*...



North Carolina. It's haunted.

Seriously.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> North Carolina. It's haunted.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.




I believe this!


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone seen the Cara poppy red quilted backpack/bag IRL?


----------



## ElainePG

So excited... just bought a Baroque Single!:giggles:


----------



## kateincali

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone seen the Cara poppy red quilted backpack/bag IRL?




Not me but maybe post a thread?



ElainePG said:


> So excited... just bought a Baroque Single!:giggles:




Mandarin?


----------



## kateincali

Does anyone else have a large single without the zip compartment? Maybe I've seen them before and have forgotten.

Without



With


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Mandarin?


Howdja guess???? 

Orange is pretty much the only color bag I *don't* have... that's how I justified it! I also couldn't quite decide between the XL and the Large Single, but I own an XL in Cognac and I carried it today... and it's just ever-so-slightly too large for me. So I figured I'd save some $$$ and go for the smaller one. 

Pictures when it arrives, which should (fingers crossed!) be the 30th.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Howdja guess????
> 
> 
> 
> Orange is pretty much the only color bag I *don't* have... that's how I justified it! I also couldn't quite decide between the XL and the Large Single, but I own an XL in Cognac and I carried it today... and it's just ever-so-slightly too large for me. So I figured I'd save some $$$ and go for the smaller one.
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures when it arrives, which should (fingers crossed!) be the 30th.




Congrats! It's a very pretty color


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Does anyone else have a large single without the zip compartment? Maybe I've seen them before and have forgotten.
> 
> Without
> View attachment 3041369
> 
> 
> With
> View attachment 3041370


I have one with a zipper, and one without, but I can't remember which is which. I own one in bluette and one in metallic navy. I'm quite sure that one of them does NOT have a zipper. For sure, I never zip the zippered one.

Now here's a question for you. How come the Singles are lambskin, but the Baroques are regular leather? Why wouldn't he have made them all the same material, since they look so similar? (Not that I'm asking you to read his mind. I just wondered if you knew.)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Congrats! It's a very pretty color


Thank you! I'm hoping it will look really good with all my navy clothes. Not so much with black... it would look like Halloween!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I have one with a zipper, and one without, but I can't remember which is which. I own one in bluette and one in metallic navy. I'm quite sure that one of them does NOT have a zipper. For sure, I never zip the zippered one.
> 
> Now here's a question for you. How come the Singles are lambskin, but the Baroques are regular leather? Why wouldn't he have made them all the same material, since they look so similar? (Not that I'm asking you to read his mind. I just wondered if you knew.)




Just something I somehow never noticed. 

I don't know. That's my helpful answer lol I assume it has to do with what's available and what's cheap at the time.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I'm hoping it will look really good with all my navy clothes. Not so much with black... it would look like Halloween!




Hope it works out for you!


----------



## jun3machina

Faitg- paradise wallet on eBay alert. Priced way to high..auve you could work em down??

I am going to go see if that Venetia is still available tomorrow. Fingers crossed


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Faitg- paradise wallet on eBay alert. Priced way to high..auve you could work em down??
> 
> I am going to go see if that Venetia is still available tomorrow. Fingers crossed




Link? I can't get the eBay app to pull up the wallet category. I saw one the other day but it looked too silvered. Thanks for keeping an eye out

Good luck! Hope it's still there


----------



## kateincali

I need a bag intervention


----------



## jun3machina

I need a bag


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I need a bag intervention





jun3machina said:


> I need a bag



The two of you need to talk... *jun3* needs to buy the bag that *faith* is craving!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> The two of you need to talk... *jun3* needs to buy the bag that *faith* is craving!




Jun sadly does not do pink

I have very much gone overboard with the buying in the last few months. Most were bags that filled some sort of void, at least


----------



## jun3machina

i got the venetia today...im not sure if it's a keeper or not. i was on a time crunch and i couldn't try on because our NR started locking all the bags now. i did however get a donna karen mainline dress for 92% off. and I LOVE it!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> i got the venetia today...im not sure if it's a keeper or not. i was on a time crunch and i couldn't try on because our NR started locking all the bags now. i did however get a donna karen mainline dress for 92% off. and I LOVE it!




Nice deal!

Venetia pic?


----------



## jun3machina

yeah sure...hang on a few minutes...


----------



## jun3machina

Ignore my pj's...today's my Friday and I havnt had a vacation in forever! Haha


----------



## jun3machina

I like that is can be worn 3 different ways...and its light weight. The leather is divine, and I love hammered hardware. I'm just wondering if the gold is too blingy and if I paid too much...


----------



## kateincali

I'm not sure if that's a you bag...it's pretty, though.


----------



## jun3machina

you think the proportions look weird? it is more east west than i normally wear. i love the regular, old school venetia...but i have no use for all the space. and the weight is a no go.

my one concern with this is he shrunk the dogleash clasps on the shoulder strap. they're tiny and I dont know how well they'll hold up to wear and tear. i use a lot of hobo bags, but i want something more classy and refined. but something that will look good with jeans too, and that I wont have to worry about messing up. i passe on a milk mate for the reason, even though i love that bag too.


----------



## Esquared72

jun3machina said:


> I like that is can be worn 3 different ways...and its light weight. The leather is divine, and I love hammered hardware. I'm just wondering if the gold is too blingy and if I paid too much...




The leather and hardware are gorgeous. If you're not 100% sold on it, though, I'd probably let it go...especially if you feel you may have paid too much.


----------



## jun3machina

the other bags i have been looking at lately are YSL mombasas (which i have previously owned), hermes garden totes, hermes her bags, and lederer kelly bags. oh and darjeeling limited reproduction bags


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying this little olive-licious beauty today and felt compelled to share...
View attachment 3042409


----------



## jun3machina

eehlers said:


> The leather and hardware are gorgeous. If you're not 100% sold on it, though, I'd probably let it go...especially if you feel you may have paid too much.


now that i am a mom, i practically never get anything for myself. so any expenditure, i feel guilty about. it's mom guilt. 

i've been looking at this bag a while on completed listings, etc since it came out. and they dont go for very cheap. even on ebay, they often sell for what I paid, i think the best deal was a few hundred less... I just always try to get the best deal i can...if this was marked down one more time, i'd probably feel better about it...

i do think it's worth what i paid, the quality is wonderful. and i think it'll wear well and last a long time. im gonna think about it a few days


----------



## jun3machina

beautiful MP!! oooh that green is delicious! fall 2006? basil? suede lining??


----------



## Esquared72

jun3machina said:


> beautiful MP!! oooh that green is delicious! fall 2006? basil? suede lining??




It has chocolate brown suede lining that makes me sigh every time I reach inside. And the leather is so crazy plush on this bag....I just love it to bits.


----------



## jun3machina

Yep...2006...


----------



## kateincali

i think it's a gorgeous bag but that it looks a little big on you. is it the large?


----------



## Esquared72

jun3machina said:


> now that i am a mom, i practically never get anything for myself. so any expenditure, i feel guilty about. it's mom guilt.
> 
> i've been looking at this bag a while on completed listings, etc since it came out. and they dont go for very cheap. even on ebay, they often sell for what I paid, i think the best deal was a few hundred less... I just always try to get the best deal i can...if this was marked down one more time, i'd probably feel better about it...
> 
> i do think it's worth what i paid, the quality is wonderful. and i think it'll wear well and last a long time. im gonna think about it a few days




Definitely sounds like it's worth mulling over before deciding. It IS awfully pretty... [emoji7]


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> i think it's a gorgeous bag but that it looks a little big on you. is it the large?



I'm not sure. I'll have to measure


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i think it's a gorgeous bag but that it looks a little big on you. is it the large?


I agree with faith on this. The color and hardware are stunning, and if you were looking for a bag slash briefcase I'd say grab it. But I don't know if that's the life you're leading at the moment. I see this bag being terrific with a business suit & heels, and filled with legal documents (shudder).

For example, I would have carried it in a heartbeat in my "old" life, when I was travelling a lot, and doing a ton of public speaking. I could have carried it up on to a stage, and it would have looked like a briefcase, not a handbag, and would have gone with a professional outfit. It wouldn't go with the clothes I wear now that I'm retired, though... it's too formal.

Is it something you can send back if you don't absolutely love?


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Carrying this little olive-licious beauty today and felt compelled to share...
> View attachment 3042409


Wow, eehlers! Gorgeous olive bag... it just glows!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Carrying this little olive-licious beauty today and felt compelled to share...
> View attachment 3042409




Nice! Hard to find a good green


----------



## jun3machina

Havnt measured but based on price I think it's not the small... $1595 retail


----------



## kateincali

Yeah large then


----------



## jun3machina

ElainePG said:


> I agree with faith on this. The color and hardware are stunning, and if you were looking for a bag slash briefcase I'd say grab it. But I don't know if that's the life you're leading at the moment. I see this bag being terrific with a business suit & heels, and filled with legal documents (shudder).
> 
> For example, I would have carried it in a heartbeat in my "old" life, when I was travelling a lot, and doing a ton of public speaking. I could have carried it up on to a stage, and it would have looked like a briefcase, not a handbag, and would have gone with a professional outfit. It wouldn't go with the clothes I wear now that I'm retired, though... it's too formal.
> 
> Is it something you can send back if you don't absolutely love?



Yes, its a Nordstrom rack purchase. So entirely returnable. It's funny as they had it with groove bags, they're about the same size but this is more structured


----------



## jun3machina

So you think this is less casual than a speedy?


----------



## kateincali

I think the Speedy is more casual IMO


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i think the speedy is more casual imo


+1


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I think the Speedy is more casual IMO




+1 - Speedy feels more casual than the Venetia to me.


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Wow, eehlers! Gorgeous olive bag... it just glows!







faith_ann said:


> Nice! Hard to find a good green




Thanks!  Green is my favorite color, so this bag definitely ranks in my top 5.


----------



## jun3machina

thanks for the honesty!!


----------



## kateincali

hold me, i'm scared


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> hold me, i'm scared


Eek! What is this supposed to be?!???


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Eek! What is this supposed to be?!???



it moves 









> PLEASE NOTE, our mannequin is 6 feet tall and IS NOT INCLUDED.



sure, but if i buy something you have my address and i'm scared your mannequin can read


----------



## jun3machina

Hahahah! I've been watching her auctions too


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it moves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure, *but if i buy something you have my address and i'm scared your mannequin can read*



Well, in that case you could put her outside your door on Halloween. MUCH scarier than a witch or a goblin!


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Hahahah! I've been watching her auctions too


Me, too! Some of her things look interesting, but a lot of them are pretty grungy... yes? Like they were found in the bottom of a dumpster?


----------



## NikkNak728

Sorry it's been so long! Miss you all!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Sorry it's been so long! Miss you all!


We miss you, too! What going on?


----------



## jun3machina

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! Some of her things look interesting, but a lot of them are pretty grungy... yes? Like they were found in the bottom of a dumpster?



Or the bottom of the sales bins from the warehouses of nordstroms racks...lol


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Well, in that case you could put her outside your door on Halloween. MUCH scarier than a witch or a goblin!




I wonder if it would keep the religious door to door folk away or if their crosses would just repel it.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Me, too! Some of her things look interesting, but a lot of them are pretty grungy... yes? Like they were found in the bottom of a dumpster?







jun3machina said:


> Or the bottom of the sales bins from the warehouses of nordstroms racks...lol




Seriously, the bags in those piles get so abused.

I want a few bags she has listed but idk if I have the patience to clean them up. Well I know I don't, but I wish I did. Sort of.


----------



## jun3machina

Me too faith, but sometimes they're not cleanable...


----------



## kateincali

Hey nik, how've you been?


----------



## kateincali

Yeah I know. Clean them up/overlook the imperfections/stop being such a picky bish...none of those things will happen


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Or the bottom of the sales bins from the warehouses of nordstroms racks...lol


Aha! I was wondering why the prices were so low! So buying a light-colored bag from her... not a good idea?


----------



## NikkNak728

I'm good.. Job hunt is miserable. Now that I have my masters I think it's actually harder to find something!




That was before the hooding ceremony. Too bad that dang hood is making it so hard! Every district loves my background and my knowledge but doesn't want to pay. I may begin to look private practice. 

Nothing new on my bag front sadly. I do need something hot pink. I was looking at the Elizabeth and James bucket bag or a proenza but can't find hot pink in the leather I like. I do need to get rid of about 5 first anyways.


----------



## kateincali

Cute pic!

Sorry that the job search isn't going well and hope it starts looking up for you soon 

Have you seen the pink incognito?


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Cute pic!
> 
> Sorry that the job search isn't going well and hope it starts looking up for you soon
> 
> Have you seen the pink incognito?




Thanks!

Yeah just a little too structured. I've finally found my perfect bag is a cross body with little structure. I do like my proenza ps1 tiny cross body but that's the most structure I have now. Structure is great for work but I am too lazy to carry anything anymore hahaha


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah just a little too structured. I've finally found my perfect bag is a cross body with little structure. I do like my proenza ps1 tiny cross body but that's the most structure I have now. Structure is great for work but *I am too lazy* to carry anything anymore hahaha



Anyone who has managed to get a Masters degree isn't allowed to call herself lazy. Even in jest.


----------



## Hmdavis_

General question so I think it's OK to post here. Sorry, newbie here 

Looking at the Classic Natasha and noticed a couple on ebay in the $200 range. Seems like a great deal.
Are these bags often not authentic? 

For example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...411?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fe0de6e3


----------



## kateincali

Hmdavis_ said:


> General question so I think it's OK to post here. Sorry, newbie here
> 
> Looking at the Classic Natasha and noticed a couple on ebay in the $200 range. Seems like a great deal.
> Are these bags often not authentic?
> 
> For example:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-by-Mar...411?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20fe0de6e3




Welcome! There is an authentication thread stickied at the top of the forum for specific listings. There's no way to answer whether the bags are often not authentic since they're not from a single source, but yes, that is within the price range for that style.


----------



## Hmdavis_

faith_ann said:


> Welcome! There is an authentication thread stickied at the top of the forum for specific listings. There's no way to answer whether the bags are often not authentic since they're not from a single source, but yes, that is within the price range for that style.



Got it. Thank you!


----------



## jun3machina

so i keep trying on the venetia...arg...


----------



## Esquared72

jun3machina said:


> so i keep trying on the venetia...arg...




Still torn on whether to keep or not?


----------



## jun3machina

Yeah, a bit. Oh dang...I guess I just won a red 1984 messenger...anyone know what the leather on these is? Goat? Calf?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Yeah, a bit. Oh dang...I guess I just won a red 1984 messenger...anyone know what the leather on these is? Goat? Calf?




I don't know but I'm super jealous. It was listed for so much more earlier


----------



## jun3machina

Woah crap! I didn't see that. I thought my offer would automatically get declined...I guess I got a good deal


----------



## kateincali

Congrats!


----------



## kateincali

I hope it actually gets sent since it also sold yesterday


----------



## jun3machina

yes...i'll be excited once it actually arrives


----------



## jun3machina

I sent them message just to see if they'd respond. I guess the previous buyer was fraudulent. Kinda happy they responded


----------



## kateincali

Well that's good


----------



## kateincali

Nvm


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Nvm


????


----------



## ElainePG

Wanna see model pix of my new Baroque Single?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wanna see model pix of my new Baroque Single?




Yes!

The nvm was me complaining about the incognito. I very much want to love it but it's not making it easy.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Wanna see model pix of my new Baroque Single?




Let's see it!!!


----------



## jun3machina

Yes!!! Incognito?? Elaborate for me faith....


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Yes!!! Incognito?? Elaborate for me faith....




I have a smooth leather plum small incognito but it doesn't do anything for me. I should have gotten the pebbled pink but I settled bc plum was cheaper.

I have this one

www.mytheresa.com/en-us/incognito-small-leather-tote-359729.html


----------



## jun3machina

Ooh. I googled and just found this : https://youtu.be/JE5BTj1HLgg


----------



## kateincali

Yeah that video was neat


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> I have a smooth leather plum small incognito but it doesn't do anything for me. I should have gotten the pebbled pink but I settled bc plum was cheaper.
> 
> I have this one
> 
> www.mytheresa.com/en-us/incognito-small-leather-tote-359729.html



Crap that's pretty. Is it box calf like Hermes or Celine??


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Crap that's pretty. Is it box calf like Hermes or Celine??




I believe so


----------



## jun3machina

Reminds me of Celine and the LV " w"


----------



## kateincali

Yeah. I'm not sure it's me, though


----------



## jun3machina

Ahhh you got that Mae eh?


----------



## jun3machina

I like it but I get what you're saying. Looks like a tad bag


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Ooh. I googled and just found this : https://youtu.be/JE5BTj1HLgg


jun, I hadn't been very interested in the incognito, but after seeing that youtube, I seriously need one! It's got to be the right color though. *nascar* has a gorgeous blue one...


----------



## ElainePG

Meanwhile, changing the subj away from Incognitos, may I insert a little Baroque Single? An "oldie but goodie."

I like that it can be worn on the shoulder or cross-body. I definitely made the right decision NOT getting the XL. This holds everything I need, and it's the right size for me.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Meanwhile, changing the subj away from Incognitos, may I insert a little Baroque Single? An "oldie but goodie."
> 
> 
> 
> I like that it can be worn on the shoulder or cross-body. I definitely made the right decision NOT getting the XL. This holds everything I need, and it's the right size for me.




Def the right size and a great pop of color!


----------



## jun3machina

Love it!! Is it mandarin? I think the xl is too big on most people


----------



## kateincali

It looks great, Elaine!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Love it!! Is it mandarin? I think the xl is too big on most people




Happy birthday! [emoji322]


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Def the right size and a great pop of color!


Thank you! I also tried the same outfit with a black jacket last night, and (I was pleased!) it didn't look too much like a Halloween costume. So I think as long as I don't wear ALL black, it will be fine.


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Love it!! Is it mandarin? I think the xl is too big on most people


Thanks, jun! Yes, they call the color Mandarin, though I'd just say "orange." But I suppose designers have to give things fancy names. Like nail polish companies... I'd really like to be the person who names the OPI colors!

That's interesting that the XL is too large on most people... I just figured it was because I'm 60" tall on a good day. The XL is definitely going to edited out of my collection, even though I love the color (cognac). When I cought it, I didn't know enough about the size difference.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It looks great, Elaine!


Thank you, faith! I'm really glad I went for it, and it arrived in perfect condition, just as the seller said it would. It even came in the original box!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, faith! I'm really glad I went for it, and it arrived in perfect condition, just as the seller said it would. It even came in the original box!



that was a nice bonus!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Ahhh you got that Mae eh?



it was between that and the incognito but i'm thinking i made the wrong choice.


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> it was between that and the incognito but i'm thinking i made the wrong choice.



The Mae reminds me of the mix quilted line...circa resort 2006...I almost went for it too..is it just the style of the incognito? Or is it hard to carry? Just the color?


----------



## jun3machina

My 1984 was shipped today, via FedEx. The sellers been great so far. I'm a bit shocked


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> The Mae reminds me of the mix quilted line...circa resort 2006...I almost went for it too..is it just the style of the incognito? Or is it hard to carry? Just the color?




It reminds me of the Viv I sold 

It's plum and I'm typically anti purple anything, but I like the color and I like the shape. I really like that it has a long strap and that the hardware is silver. It just isn't something that's won me over yet for whatever reason, but that could change.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It reminds me of the Viv I sold
> 
> It's plum and I'm typically anti purple anything, but I like the color and I like the shape. I really like that it has a long strap and that the hardware is silver. It just isn't something that's won me over yet for whatever reason, but that could change.


Is it the small Incognito, or the large one?

I remember it took nascar a while after she got hers before she fell in love with it. And then she put it with the right outfit, and suddenly... whamm-o!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Is it the small Incognito, or the large one?
> 
> I remember it took nascar a while after she got hers before she fell in love with it. And then she put it with the right outfit, and suddenly... whamm-o!



it's the small


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it's the small


Have you tried putting it with different outfits?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Have you tried putting it with different outfits?



it's seven thousand degrees here and i can't remember the last time i wore an actual outfit, so no. 

however if i am ever let outside again, i tend to just wear the following in several different colors:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/free-people-deep-v-trapeze-camisole/3796935

http://www.freepeople.com/penny-lane-chiffon-dress-28920213/

https://www.lyst.co.uk/clothing/free-people-knot-accented-maxi-dress-mosaic-blue/

i'm really adventurous with clothes, clearly

my style is a bit more casual than what i think goes best with the bag


----------



## jun3machina

Does anyone know if NR has a markdown schedule or how that works?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it's seven thousand degrees here and i can't remember the last time i wore an actual outfit, so no.
> 
> however if i am ever let outside again, i tend to just wear the following in several different colors:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/free-people-deep-v-trapeze-camisole/3796935
> 
> http://www.freepeople.com/penny-lane-chiffon-dress-28920213/
> 
> https://www.lyst.co.uk/clothing/free-people-knot-accented-maxi-dress-mosaic-blue/
> 
> i'm really adventurous with clothes, clearly
> 
> *my style is a bit more casual than what i think goes best with the bag*



Actually, I like the look of an "upscale" bag with casual clothes. Otherwise it looks like the person wearing the outfit is trying too hard. The dress I was wearing with the MJ Baroque (in the photo I posted a few pages back) cost me all of $49. I was wearing the outfit with flats, because it's chilly here, but in a warm part of the country I would have worn it with sandals.

I love the outfits you posted. They're too young for me, but i have the equivalent sort of thing in more age-appropriate styles. I decided quite a while ago that I refuse to wear clothes that hurt. If it requires Spanx, I don't buy it.


----------



## jun3machina

Did they manufacture that plum color? Love that bag faith.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Actually, I like the look of an "upscale" bag with casual clothes. Otherwise it looks like the person wearing the outfit is trying too hard. The dress I was wearing with the MJ Baroque (in the photo I posted a few pages back) cost me all of $49. I was wearing the outfit with flats, because it's chilly here, but in a warm part of the country I would have worn it with sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the outfits you posted. They're too young for me, but i have the equivalent sort of thing in more age-appropriate styles. I decided quite a while ago that I refuse to wear clothes that hurt. If it requires Spanx, I don't buy it.




My clothes now are definitely more comfortable, but I miss being able to dress up. However I think my days of pink miniskirts and sheer tops are over


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Did they manufacture that plum color? Love that bag faith.




Yeah they did

www.mytheresa.com/en-us/incognito-small-leather-tote-359729.html


----------



## jun3machina

Hahah. Have a kid. Then anything that is remotely clean qualifies as chic. Hahah


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Hahah. *Have a kid. *Then anything that is remotely clean qualifies as chic. Hahah



heh. i'm all set...


----------



## Hmdavis_

Does anyone have a yellow bag to share? I'd love to see this yellow "in action". This was posted on my CL and while I want a classic grey, $100 is hard to pass up.

What do you think?
http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/5076225166.html

ETA: She didn't know what bag this was (odd, I know) Does it look like the classic or mini?


----------



## kateincali

Hmdavis_ said:


> Does anyone have a yellow bag to share? I'd love to see this yellow "in action". This was posted on my CL and while I want a classic grey, $100 is hard to pass up.
> 
> What do you think?
> http://denver.craigslist.org/clo/5076225166.html
> 
> ETA: She didn't know what bag this was (odd, I know) Does it look like the classic or mini?




Hard to tell from the photo, maybe she could measure it for you


----------



## Andrea777

jun3machina said:


> Hahah. Have a kid. Then anything that is remotely clean qualifies as chic. Hahah



2 girls and the back seat of my glk looks like floor of movie theatre


----------



## kateincali

I wish I knew the difference between genuinely liking something and being excited that it was 90% off


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I wish I knew the difference between genuinely liking something and being excited that it was 90% off


ikwym


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I wish I knew the difference between genuinely liking something and being excited that it was 90% off




Oh man do I know how that feels.


----------



## jun3machina

Damnit! Someone just scored a 1984 bag in blue for $66. Anyone here?? Ugh! Such a deal and I forgot to increase my bid


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Damnit! Someone just scored a 1984 bag in blue for $66. Anyone here?? Ugh! Such a deal and I forgot to increase my bid


See, now, that's what we were just talking about! I don't need a 1984, I certainly don't need a blue bag, I own the 1954 and prefer it to the 1984, but for $64 I would have jumped on it!

And then wondered why I had just spent $64 on something I had no use for...


----------



## jun3machina

To give to me!! XD


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> To give to me!! XD


Oh. 

Well, yes, there's always that!


----------



## kateincali

The 1984 had fading and wear on the strap loops, though. I think it would have been disappointing in person.

Love. I think


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The 1984 had fading and wear on the strap loops, though. I think it would have been disappointing in person.
> 
> Love. I think
> View attachment 3050275


Love the chain & color blocking... less in love with the closure thingie.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Love the chain & color blocking... less in love with the closure thingie.




Agreed that it would have been better as a snap closure. 

And the other maybe love. I think this shape will work better than the Joseph


----------



## jun3machina

Did you get the Paloma?


----------



## jun3machina

If it doesn't work, lemme know. Been looking for beige or green one for a while


----------



## kateincali

I did but am 90% sure it's a keeper. I'll let you know if I change my mind, though!


----------



## Hmdavis_

Local seller asking $100 for the Q Classic Natasha. Great deal, right? I do like the yellow too. I wanted a more classic color (grey) but...this bag is pretty too.


----------



## kateincali

Hmdavis_ said:


> Local seller asking $100 for the Q Classic Natasha. Great deal, right? I do like the yellow too. I wanted a more classic color (grey) but...this bag is pretty too.



nice find!


----------



## Hmdavis_

faith_ann said:


> nice find!



I'm not 100% sold yet but I think it's too good of a deal. Oh, decisions.


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> I did but am 90% sure it's a keeper. I'll let you know if I change my mind, though!


----------



## jun3machina

I love the yellow but I'd be scared of dye transfer. But I'm paranoid


----------



## kateincali

i want to buy something. a specific something. but i want too many specific somethings.


----------



## jun3machina

specify specifics.... i got a terra cotta sumthing sumthing in the mail


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> specify specifics.... i got a terra cotta sumthing sumthing in the mail




I want an acid Venetia

Terra cotta? I have no guesses


----------



## jun3machina

The $100 one sold from that seller. Did you get it? I picked up the 1984. From corona to me, which is maybe a two hour drive, its taken 5 days. It was supposed to take 2 more days by I intercepted it


----------



## jun3machina

It has tags from NR but also this weird Chinese tag. Are MJ dustbags cotton now? I like it, color is gorgeous, lining feels super cheap. Wish it had hammered hw


----------



## kateincali

No, she has a few but that color is such a problem 

Yeah the dust bags are different now 

Keeper?


----------



## jun3machina

Check it out:


----------



## kateincali

That's random


----------



## kateincali

I'm trying to watch the new mad max but this might be the worst movie I've ever seen. The reviews were so good, I don't understand?!


----------



## jun3machina

not sure yet. i need to try it on. i just got back from the PO...the color is amazing. im not sure about the HW though...i'll take some pics. mind giving me opinions?


----------



## jun3machina

Omg I loved fury road


----------



## jun3machina

I just started a society6 store with furiosa merch. Haha


----------



## jun3machina

i wonder if they imported these back to the states from asian boutiques?


----------



## kateincali

Yes, pics!

I guess I just don't get it lol I'm 40 minutes in, maybe it'll grow on me...


----------



## jun3machina

you gotta be in the right mood. dont expect anything. i think it needs to be seen in the theatre at least once


----------



## kateincali

I live in a place that needs napalm and only has one movie screen, so seeing it at the theatre was a no go. Maybe it loses something on a TV screen


----------



## jun3machina

Hahah


----------



## jun3machina

The bag hits really low.  I'll take pictures when we get a chance. I still have the Venetia, gotta decide between the two


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I live in a place that needs napalm and only has one movie screen, so seeing it at the theatre was a no go. Maybe it loses something on a TV screen




Only one movie screen?! [emoji50] where is this horrible place?! That must be the boondocks of nc!


----------



## jun3machina

I live in farmtown and we have 2, almost 3 theatres


----------



## NikkNak728

Last night I went to see magic mike on the most gigantic screen with motion seating. We have so many theaters around here but this one is almost all iMax screens and the motion seating is so crazy! It vibrates and jolts you around. I laughed for the first fifteen minutes of the movie.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Only one movie screen?! [emoji50] where is this horrible place?! That must be the boondocks of nc!




Pretty much!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Last night I went to see magic mike on the most gigantic screen with motion seating. We have so many theaters around here but this one is almost all iMax screens and the motion seating is so crazy! It vibrates and jolts you around. I laughed for the first fifteen minutes of the movie.




Did the theater also offer a courtesy eye bleaching after it was over?


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Did the theater also offer a courtesy eye bleaching after it was over?




Hahahaha!

You bite your tongue! As terrible as the acting and the premise is, anything with Channing Tatum makes my day!


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> Did the theater also offer a courtesy eye bleaching after it was over?


ahhaah!! i cant even with those films


----------



## jun3machina

Does anyone know how long MJ repairs takes these days?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Hahahaha!
> 
> You bite your tongue! As terrible as the acting and the premise is, anything with Channing Tatum makes my day!



haha. the channing appeal mostly escapes me. i used to find joe attractive until he started speaking



jun3machina said:


> ahhaah!! i cant even with those films



how is this sexy? why is this sexy?!









jun3machina said:


> Does anyone know how long MJ repairs takes these days?



sorry, no. my last two requests were rejected *sniff*

all right, i finished fury road and i will be that one person who thought it was a total mess. abbey lee kershaw, though  if i could choose anyone to look like, it might be her


----------



## kateincali

as if this place couldn't get any worse, do you know what it smells like when a funeral home burns down a few months ago and now it's consistently 100 degrees? no? LUCKY YOU


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> as if this place couldn't get any worse, do you know what it smells like when a funeral home burns down a few months ago and now it's consistently 100 degrees? no? LUCKY YOU


Yuck! It doesn't even bear thinking about!


----------



## kateincali

i've had ebay orders cancelled by the seller before, but it always came with an automatic refund. this time it didn't, and it turns out the seller has 10 business days after cancelling to refund you? so essentially sellers can use your money as a loan for 10 days. nice.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> i've had ebay orders cancelled by the seller before, but it always came with an automatic refund. this time it didn't, and it turns out the seller has 10 business days after cancelling to refund you? so essentially sellers can use your money as a loan for 10 days. nice.



Well, that's rather effed up.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Well, that's rather effed up.



so unfair. if it's cancelled, the refund should be automatically processed. i could have opened a case for non receipt today, but since it was cancelled yesterday, now i have to wait 10 more days to file and then wait for that case to close. it'll be like 3 weeks from when i paid by then

maybe she'll refund before then but since she didn't reply to my message earlier this week about shipping and didn't tell me why she was cancelling or reply to my refund request, i'm not optimistic about that

reaalllyyyy annoying


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> so unfair. if it's cancelled, the refund should be automatically processed. i could have opened a case for non receipt today, but since it was cancelled yesterday, now i have to wait 10 more days to file and then wait for that case to close. it'll be like 3 weeks from when i paid by then
> 
> maybe she'll refund before then but since she didn't reply to my message earlier this week about shipping and didn't tell me why she was cancelling or reply to my refund request, i'm not optimistic about that
> 
> reaalllyyyy annoying


That totally stinks. Especially because I'm guessing that You paid HER right away.

This is why I've stopped watching the news. I honestly don't understand most people. Dogs, I understand. People, not so much.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That totally stinks. Especially because I'm guessing that You paid HER right away.
> 
> This is why I've stopped watching the news. I honestly don't understand most people. Dogs, I understand. People, not so much.



yep, it was an auction and i paid within a few hours. so rude.

dogs > people. true story.

anyway, i got the paloma today and would post a photo, but for some reason i can no longer post from the app. it is telling me i need to wait 15899 seconds before i can post again. sure.

is anyone having trouble listening to music on apple music on their phone? the radio works but everything else is silent. i am confused.


----------



## kateincali

oh ffs...pretty sure i know when my own birthday is, apple, and that was definitely my password, but sure, let me reset it. oh, what i reset it to isn't working, either? shocking.

why is everything so hard all of the time lol


----------



## jun3machina

Gah...Paloma pics!!


----------



## jun3machina

A Benjamin is a good price for a Mate, right?


----------



## kateincali

Where's a mate for that price?!


----------



## kateincali

.


----------



## jun3machina

Pretty!!!


----------



## jun3machina

It's no longer there...I got it...


----------



## jun3machina

That's crazy about the eBay thing...I wonder if they're changing policy with the PayPal eBay divorce...


----------



## kateincali

I figured, I just can't find it

Not sure if I like the Paloma


----------



## jun3machina

The strap drop isn't super long huh?


----------



## kateincali

No it's shorter than I thought


----------



## jun3machina

Any modeling pictures? I think between you and me, we could practically do our own reference library from scratch out of all the bags we've owned. Hahah


----------



## kateincali

I might be able to take some tomorrow

Seriously!


----------



## jun3machina

Cool. I'll take some of the mate


----------



## jun3machina

I'm constantly a mess so taking any pics outside of work clothes and pajamas is work for me


----------



## kateincali

What color is the mate?

I'm also a mess but have no real excuse, heh


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

jun3machina said:


> A Benjamin is a good price for a Mate, right?




You got a mate for $100???? Holy cow! I thought mine were a good deal at 70% off... Congratulations!


----------



## jun3machina

Somehow I lucked out by holding out. It needs a repair but MJ repairs okayed it...so I'll have to send it in


----------



## jun3machina

Opinion...? (Please ignore all the laundry in the BG)


----------



## EGBDF

jun3machina said:


> Opinion...? (Please ignore all the laundry in the BG)


----------



## jun3machina

Not too big? The red is the most gorgeous shade of any red bag I've ever seen or owned .. Probably the closest to cherrytart from years ago...its lighter weight than the Venetia. Wish the hw was hammered instead of smooth gold...can be worn on the shoulder, crossbody or arm


----------



## kateincali

I love that


----------



## kateincali

Trade for a Paloma? Ha

It's a gorgeous red


----------



## jun3machina

It has a lil offwhite accenting on the stitching and edgepaint which I dig


----------



## jun3machina

Haha. I'd have to think about it faith


----------



## kateincali

You do that bc I'm not kidding 

I'm gonna have to add that bag to my want list


----------



## jun3machina

Send me some modeling pics of the Paloma


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Opinion...? (Please ignore all the laundry in the BG)


Definitely! I have the Mini54 in that exact shade of red, also with the white trim around the edges, and it's THE most enduring red of any I've ever owned. (Though for some strange reason it looks sort of pink in this photo.) 

You're right that hammered gold hw would be nice, but with the smooth leather I think hammered might not match as well as it does with the MJ quilted bags.

I've had my Mini54 for 18 months, carry it often, and it still looks brand new. The size is perfect for you. I say go for it. It suits you much better than the Venetia, if that's what you were asking.


----------



## jun3machina

ElainePG said:


> Definitely! I have the Mini54 in that exact shade of red, also with the white trim around the edges, and it's THE most enduring red of any I've ever owned. (Though for some strange reason it looks sort of pink in this photo.)
> 
> You're right that hammered gold hw would be nice, but with the smooth leather I think hammered might not match as well as it does with the MJ quilted bags.
> 
> I've had my Mini54 for 18 months, carry it often, and it still looks brand new. The size is perfect for you. I say go for it. It suits you much better than the Venetia, if that's what you were asking.



Thanks so much for your input!! I love the smaller size on you. How tall are you? I'm dying to try it with a bright red lipstick


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Send me some modeling pics of the Paloma




I'm barely a person anymore and really not looking to capture this in photos

Besides, the mannequin puts more thought into her outfit than I do

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/small-bags/marc-jacobs-paloma-bag


----------



## jun3machina

Is it an armpit bag on the shoulder?


----------



## Esquared72

jun3machina said:


> Opinion...? (Please ignore all the laundry in the BG)




I love it! Gorgeous color. I think the shape is more flattering than the Venetia, so the fact it's big doesn't seem as pronounced. It's more trapezoidal, whereas the Venetia is basically a wide rectangle. 

Looks like a keeper to me! [emoji7]


----------



## kateincali

Sort of


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Thanks so much for your input!! I love the smaller size on you. How tall are you? I'm dying to try it with a bright red lipstick


I'm _exactly_ 5 feet tall in my stocking feet. (Just had a physical, and I'm still measuring 60"... whew!) So I have to be careful not to carry too large a bag. That's why the MJ Barogue Single works for me, but the Baroque XL doesn't.

It looks great with red lipstick. MJ *Neo-Noir* is a perfect match.


----------



## jun3machina

ElainePG said:


> I'm _exactly_ 5 feet tall in my stocking feet. (Just had a physical, and I'm still measuring 60"... whew!) So I have to be careful not to carry too large a bag. That's why the MJ Barogue Single works for me, but the Baroque XL doesn't.
> 
> It looks great with red lipstick. MJ *Neo-Noir* is a perfect match.



Oooh! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## jun3machina

Ugh! Tried to undo the lil hardware piece to shorten the shoulder strap on the 1984....they won't budge


----------



## kateincali

i wish i had seen this

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/marc-jacobs-stam-bag-103


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i wish i had seen this
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/marc-jacobs-stam-bag-103


Do you mean HAD, or HADN'T? It's still for sale, and it's gorgeous! Lucky for me a Stam is too big for me to carry...


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Ugh! Tried to undo the lil hardware piece to shorten the shoulder strap on the 1984....they won't budge


Are you talking about the little round thingie that sticks out through a little slit in the leather? If so, it will (eventually) pop out... it just takes a lot of effort. (And a few cuss words.)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Do you mean HAD, or HADN'T? It's still for sale, and it's gorgeous! Lucky for me a Stam is too big for me to carry...




? It said sold when I found it this morning, and still says sold out. Strange.

I would have bought it otherwise. I really like that color and it's making me rethink if the Brighton (color block bag with the gold python) is the kind of blue bag I want.

I don't think I even know what I like anymore.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> ? It said sold when I found it this morning, and still says sold out. Strange.
> 
> I would have bought it otherwise. I really like that color and it's making me rethink if the Brighton (color block bag with the gold python) is the kind of blue bag I want.
> 
> I don't think I even know what I like anymore.


Oh, wait, you're right. It does sail "sold." I hadn't seen that. I wasn't looking carefully... my eyes were be-dazzled by that gorgeous shade of turquoise.


----------



## jun3machina

ElainePG said:


> Are you talking about the little round thingie that sticks out through a little slit in the leather? If so, it will (eventually) pop out... it just takes a lot of effort. (And a few cuss words.)



Yes! I even tried unscrewing the hw, thinking that's how they got it through...I don't wanna ask hubby, I'm scared he'll break it. But I can't get it on either side


----------



## jun3machina

Pretty stam...the contrast lining is a lil intense...


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Yes! I even tried unscrewing the hw, thinking that's how they got it through...I don't wanna ask hubby, I'm scared he'll break it. But I can't get it on either side


Gee, I don't know. I was (eventually) able to do it on my 54, but maybe the 84 is different. I didn't even know the hardware COULD unscrew! Yes, hubbies do sometimes have a way of breaking things, unless they're exceptionally handy... I'd keep my bag away from him, if I were you.

Why were you trying to do it, again? What was the problem?


----------



## jun3machina

There's two holes on the strap to either shorten it or lengthen. It's on the longest length so I was trying to move it up to the shorter length....I think it should make about a 2" difference... But I cant get it to budge.


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> There's two holes on the strap to either shorten it or lengthen. It's on the longest length so I was trying to move it up to the shorter length....I think it should make about a 2" difference... But I cant get it to budge.


Oh. 

How annoying! And it's a little round piece of hw that slips into a slit in the leather, but it won't come out through the leather? 

Do you think it's because the slit in the leather is too small? Is it something a cobbler could do for you... enlarge the slit in the leather?


----------



## jun3machina

ElainePG said:


> Oh.
> 
> How annoying! And it's a little round piece of hw that slips into a slit in the leather, but it won't come out through the leather?
> 
> Do you think it's because the slit in the leather is too small? Is it something a cobbler could do for you... enlarge the slit in the leather?



Yep. I don't want to cut it as its sealed and I don't want to cause unnecessary wear or stretching. I'll try again today...thanks for letting me know I'm not alone though.


----------



## Eru

jun3machina said:


> Opinion...? (Please ignore all the laundry in the BG)



Late to the party but that's a stunning bag and it looks so great on you!


----------



## jun3machina

Eru said:


> Late to the party but that's a stunning bag and it looks so great on you!



Awh, thanks! It's growing on me...


----------



## jun3machina

oooh! the mate arrived! i love the color...its cream...size is great....love the flat quilting!


----------



## kateincali

The cream is pretty, congrats!

There should always be a key ring at the end of the key loop in hilliers, right? I can't remember for sure.


----------



## jun3machina

i cant remember...been ages since i owned one and i think he changed some of the details on various seasons...

yeah, the 'milk' is very much like 2005 pearl...i totally dig it. now to ship off to repairs to get a new front plate...i do hate this 2013 lining though. feels super cheaaap!


----------



## kateincali

That's good that repairs will do that


----------



## jun3machina

yeah, i wasnt sure since they changed hands from diego... but i emailed them and got a repair #


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> oooh! the mate arrived! i love the color...its cream...size is great....love the flat quilting!


I'm so glad it arrived safely and that you love it! How long will MJ need to repair it? Did they say? Do you have to pay for the repair, or do they do it for free? (Or is that a dumb question?)


----------



## jun3machina

Not sure on the time frame it will take. If they would send me the part I would do it myself... It's just a metal front and back with 4 screws, but shizzle got more official once they changed hands at repairs. It's free as long as they approve the repair beforehand


----------



## kateincali

They're making you send it in for something my 8,764 year old half-blind Yorkie could do? That's special and cost effective


----------



## jun3machina

yeah, i think they're doing it this way as ive seen a lot of 'parts' up for sale on ebay. i think some folks were abusing the system, so they got stricter.

 the flat quilting is awesome though!!


----------



## jun3machina

new avatar!


----------



## jun3machina

awh, i miss the days where chat and the forum were on fire...


----------



## jun3machina

I think the 1984 is a keeper...I'm so in love with the color and weight... Mate should arrive at repairs tomorrow. I hope it's a quick fix.


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> I think the 1984 is a keeper...I'm so in love with the color and weight... Mate should arrive at repairs tomorrow. I hope it's a quick fix.


Glad to hear you're keeping the 1984. I think you're going to wear it a LOT. Did you ever get that strap shortened?


----------



## jun3machina

Nope. I tried it again. And then I looked at the design and I think maybe it's not supposed to be shortened.


----------



## jun3machina

I don't know if I actually managed to undo it, if there is enough length in the strap to actually utilize the other key hole


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> I don't know if I actually managed to undo it, if there is enough length in the strap to actually utilize the other key hole


Maybe it's best to leave it alone, then. I checked my 1954, and couldn't see a way to shorten the strap, but I figured the 1984 might be different. I find that mine works perfectly as a cross-body at its current length, and also just with my arm through the satchel straps.


----------



## NikkNak728

Ah must resist urge to stay up late and Nordstrom anniversary shop..


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Ah must resist urge to stay up late and Nordstrom anniversary shop..


I plan to anniversary shop with my morning coffee. I have the basics already on my wish list (face care products and stuff like that) but will have to see what goes on sale. I'm looking forward to it!

I never thought about logging on in the middle of the night, though... you're *really* a fierce shopper!


----------



## kateincali

I wish I didn't suddenly want so many bottles of MJ nail polish. I only broke my Chanel polish addiction last year - it's too soon to become obsessed with another overpriced polish line


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> I wish I didn't suddenly want so many bottles of MJ nail polish. I only broke my Chanel polish addiction last year - it's too soon to become obsessed with another overpriced polish line



I wanna try so much of that makeup!


----------



## Esquared72

Tis the season... I caved at the Anniversary Sale, like I always do. But mostly just stocked up on stuff that I need - leggings, bras, hair stuff, Philosophy Amazing Grace for my mom, etc.

Though I did order the Le Pliage Cuir tote in Camel - love the lightweight leather of that line and since it's limited edition, should be made in France. 

Oddly, I'm most excited about the slip on Vans in Pewter.  Love me my Vans. Tempted to get the Missoni x Converse low-top Chucks, too. Hard to believe I'm in my early 40s! [emoji6]


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I wish I didn't suddenly want so many bottles of MJ nail polish. I only broke my Chanel polish addiction last year - it's too soon to become obsessed with another overpriced polish line




I have a few of the MJ polishes.  Not to enable, but I love them. I have Baby Jane, Delphine, and Jezebel.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Tis the season... I caved at the Anniversary Sale, like I always do. But mostly just stocked up on stuff that I need - leggings, bras, hair stuff, Philosophy Amazing Grace for my mom, etc.
> 
> *Though I did order the Le Pliage Cuir tote in Camel* - love the lightweight leather of that line and since it's limited edition, should be made in France.
> 
> Oddly, I'm most excited about the slip on Vans in Pewter.  Love me my Vans. Tempted to get the Missoni x Converse low-top Chucks, too. Hard to believe I'm in my early 40s! [emoji6]


I was THIS close to buying that bag! But I'm saving my pennies (um... dollars. um... Benjamins.) for our trip to San Francisco in the fall, when we hit places like Neiman Marcus, and Fendi, and Hermès...). So I just got skincare stuff, and 1 pair of pants (not on sale, but still, with double points, I talked myself into them).

I was SO disappointed in the sale handbag collection! Next to nothing!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I wish I didn't suddenly want so many bottles of MJ nail polish. I only broke my Chanel polish addiction last year - it's too soon to become obsessed with another overpriced polish line





jun3machina said:


> I wanna try so much of that makeup!



The nail polish bottles are such a beautiful design, aren't they? I haven't tried the polish inside those pretty bottles. Does it last well? I'm thinking of for pedicures... I don't put polish on my fingernails.

I'm addicted to the lipstick... I own 5 of them! I wasn't so crazy about the eye shadow, but I adore the eyeliner, and now I have 2 of the lipliner also.


----------



## kateincali

I don't doubt the polish is nice, and I'm sure the lipstick is great, but I have a really hard time justifying $15+ per item these days. I used to exclusively buy Chanel and Dior makeup for years and when I stopped, no one ever said, "I can totally tell your foundation is $7 now instead of $65" or "That's 99 cent black nail polish, not Chanel black satin. I refuse to be seen with you." (Although I maybe said that to someone at some point)

I'm not meaning any of that as any insult to anyone who buys it. I'm sure a therapist would trace it down to feeling as though I don't deserve nicer things if I'm the only one who notices, and that's why I don't go to therapy 

I guess my point is that I need to find someone who will buy these things for me, because I'm too cheap and broke.

There's a pink MJ polish I desperately want, but I don't know if I have the ability to only buy one.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I don't doubt the polish is nice, and I'm sure the lipstick is great, but I have a really hard time justifying $15+ per item these days. I used to exclusively buy Chanel and Dior makeup for years and when I stopped, no one ever said, "I can totally tell your foundation is $7 now instead of $65" or "That's 99 cent black nail polish, not Chanel black satin. I refuse to be seen with you." (Although I maybe said that to someone at some point)
> 
> I'm not meaning any of that as any insult to anyone who buys it. I'm sure a therapist would trace it down to feeling as though I don't deserve nicer things if I'm the only one who notices, and that's why I don't go to therapy
> 
> I guess my point is that I need to find someone who will buy these things for me, because I'm too cheap and broke.
> 
> There's a pink MJ polish I desperately want, but I don't know if I have the ability to only buy one.



I hear ya.  I bought those polishes when the line first came out...haven't bought any since.  I love his makeup line, but I struggle with investing that kind of money, too.  That said, I do splurge on the MJ mascara - love that stuff - use it every day.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I hear ya.  I bought those polishes when the line first came out...haven't bought any since.  I love his makeup line, but I struggle with investing that kind of money, too.  That said, I do splurge on the MJ mascara - love that stuff - use it every day.




The mascara is a good deal for something you use daily. I need to try a new mascara, it seems like I need to switch brands every year or so bc eventually they all bother me


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> The mascara is a good deal for something you use daily. I need to try a new mascara, it seems like I need to switch brands every year or so bc eventually they all bother me



I use MJ's O!Mega mascara in Blacquer.  One of the only mascaras I've found that doesn't end up irritating my contact lenses.


----------



## LVk8

You guys!  I am reunited with my Stella [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

She was accidentally trapped in my storage unit when DH & I moved from Chicago to Austin.  I have missed her so much!  My very first designer bag [emoji173]&#65039;




The blue with purple stitching / interior still makes me swoon even a decade later [emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

LVk8 said:


> You guys!  I am reunited with my Stella [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> She was accidentally trapped in my storage unit when DH & I moved from Chicago to Austin.  I have missed her so much!  My very first designer bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3059470
> 
> 
> The blue with purple stitching / interior still makes me swoon even a decade later [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3059471




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Love Stella!!!  Glad you've been reunited!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I use MJ's O!Mega mascara in Blacquer.  One of the only mascaras I've found that doesn't end up irritating my contact lenses.




Thanks, that's good to know


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I use MJ's O!Mega mascara in Blacquer.  One of the only mascaras I've found that doesn't end up irritating my contact lenses.


I tried it (in fact, I think it was on your recommendation!) but my eyes get super-dry because of the RA and for some reason this mascara made them get dryer faster. I have to use super-strength eye drops a few times a day, and when I used O!Mega I was using eye drops more often. And then the mascara would run. And then it was a big mess.

I'm currently testing YSL waterproof mascara (so it won't run when I use the eye drops) and I'm liking it as far as not bothing my eyes. (Plus I got it in cobalt blue, which is kinda cool because it matches my glasses.) But it doesn't give me *nearly* the volume that the O!Mega did.


----------



## NikkNak728

Oh man I caved at the anniversary sale..

Rag and bone booties (second year in a row)
Stuart Weiztman booties 
Cole Haan pumps
2 pairs of nikes 
Toms wedges 
The softest leopard print blanket in the universe 

Also not related but because of the double points I restocked my Chanel makeup

Bags were incredibly disappointing so that's good news


----------



## ElainePG

All this talk of MJ makeup sent me to their site... they have free shipping at the moment. I treated myself to ONE nail polish (a bright pink called *Shocking*... should be terrific for pedicures) and one of the new Nudes lipstick line... a color called *Eat Cake*. It's a pale rose pink, so I don't see what that has to do with cake, but by that time the wine bottle had probably been passed around the creative meeting a whole lot of times and they were out of better ideas. My new MJ Lip Liner arrived today, and it's just right. The color is *Primrose*, and it's a _perfect_ rosy-nude. Exactly matches the color of my lips, and there's no brown in it (HATE brown lipliner!) so it should be a great match with all my lipsticks.


----------



## jun3machina

ElainePG said:


> The nail polish bottles are such a beautiful design, aren't they? I haven't tried the polish inside those pretty bottles. Does it last well? I'm thinking of for pedicures... I don't put polish on my fingernails.
> 
> I'm addicted to the lipstick... I own 5 of them! I wasn't so crazy about the eye shadow, but I adore the eyeliner, and now I have 2 of the lipliner also.


good to hear, im most interested in the lipsticks, mascara and eye liner...tell me more!!


----------



## jun3machina

LVk8 said:


> You guys!  I am reunited with my Stella [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> She was accidentally trapped in my storage unit when DH & I moved from Chicago to Austin.  I have missed her so much!  My very first designer bag [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3059470
> 
> 
> The blue with purple stitching / interior still makes me swoon even a decade later [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3059471



OOOH!!! indigo was one of the best combo's ever!! i used to have a venetia in that colorway ages ago...


----------



## jun3machina

oh, and i used a translation ap on that weird asian tag thing that came with the 1984...seems it came from the shangai MARC JACOBS boutique. im wondering if the boutiques dont sell stock, do they get shipped back to the states and to discount retailers like nordstroms rack? it has a nordstroms rack tag as well. trying to figure it out...

and MJ repairs sent me the standard auto reply, they got the mate and repairs take up to 6 weeks. for 4 screws....geez! i hope i get an email sooner than that....i dont want to wait 6 weeks!!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> All this talk of MJ makeup sent me to their site... they have free shipping at the moment. I treated myself to ONE nail polish (a bright pink called *Shocking*... should be terrific for pedicures) and one of the new Nudes lipstick line... a color called *Eat Cake*. It's a pale rose pink, so I don't see what that has to do with cake, but by that time the wine bottle had probably been passed around the creative meeting a whole lot of times and they were out of better ideas. My new MJ Lip Liner arrived today, and it's just right. The color is *Primrose*, and it's a _perfect_ rosy-nude. Exactly matches the color of my lips, and there's no brown in it (HATE brown lipliner!) so it should be a great match with all my lipsticks.



Nice! I share your hatred of brown lip liner. Report back on how Shocking looks in person? That's the one I'm eyeing.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> oh, and i used a translation ap on that weird asian tag thing that came with the 1984...seems it came from the shangai MARC JACOBS boutique. im wondering if the boutiques dont sell stock, do they get shipped back to the states and to discount retailers like nordstroms rack? it has a nordstroms rack tag as well. trying to figure it out...
> 
> and MJ repairs sent me the standard auto reply, they got the mate and repairs take up to 6 weeks. for 4 screws....geez! i hope i get an email sooner than that....i dont want to wait 6 weeks!!



I found your bag elsewhere, same color, and it also had that receipt. Strange. I don't know how it would possibly be cost effective to ship unsold international stock back. You would think countries would have their own equivalent to NR

Six weeks is a really long time for that repair. Hope it's sooner for you.

My heart is sad that I am not at SDCC right now. Sigh.


----------



## jun3machina

Me too faith, me too. A book I contributed to is up for 2 Eisner's!!


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> I found your bag elsewhere, same color, and it also had that receipt. Strange. I don't know how it would possibly be cost effective to ship unsold international stock back. You would think countries would have their own equivalent to NR
> 
> Six weeks is a really long time for that repair. Hope it's sooner for you.
> 
> My heart is sad that I am not at SDCC right now. Sigh.



I agree it wouldn't be cost effective, but maybe they don't have outlets like they do here...or less of them? I know discounting past seasons is looked at as brand devaluing...its why some luxury good houses don't have sales.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Me too faith, me too. A book I contributed to is up for 2 Eisner's!!





jun3machina said:


> I agree it wouldn't be cost effective, but maybe they don't have outlets like they do here...or less of them? I know discounting past seasons is looked at as brand devaluing...its why some luxury good houses don't have sales.



Oh that's awesome, congrats! Pretty exciting.

Maybe they're international returns? I don't know.

FFS people are lazy...I bought some FP for good prices and figured it couldn't hurt to ask if they had more and what the styles were. The reply was "Yes." Well, holy sh*t, isn't that helpful.


----------



## jun3machina

Ffs?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Ffs?



for f***s sake


----------



## jun3machina

Oh! Haha I thought it was a special group if free people resellers or something


----------



## kateincali

no, it was just my charming abbreviation


----------



## jun3machina

I'm getting old. I don't know forum abbreviations anymore


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I'm getting old. I don't know forum abbreviations anymore



i don't think you're past your expiration date just yet, don't worry 

i'm alone in thinking the blue fringe bag is cute. unloved, it goes...


----------



## jun3machina

I love the fringe bag. I almost bought one on eBay a few weeks ago...it may have been this one. Any other color would be "meh. " but I think this color would be sooo fricken perfect with chambray blouses and jeans!!


----------



## kateincali

the downside of the bag is how it opens. the tote version is easier to get in and out of


----------



## kateincali

i guess the mae is a keeper. i love the color


----------



## jun3machina

I do like the Mae as well. Like I said, reminds me of an easier to wear mixed-chain on the oxblood color he did


----------



## jun3machina

Whats in your collection now?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Whats in your collection now?



um...a fair amount? i try to keep it under 30 but i doubt that i have. maybe i should make a list


----------



## jun3machina

Woah! 30! Dang woman!


----------



## jun3machina

I love your Paloma, just think the 1984 is better suited to my current needs of minimalism and practicality...


----------



## jun3machina

I keep wanting to bust out the black Venetia. It's in my closet. I almost took it back but there's something about it I cant stop lusting after. I googled the smaller one like a mad lady, and maybe it'd look better than this size, but it also looks rounder...


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Woah! 30! Dang woman!




turquoise sp clutch
black sp debbie
black sp sid
black sp siouxsie
almond sp siouxsie
bisque sp debbie
firebird stam
fluro pink stam
black safety pin stam
black python little stardust stam
pink python little stardust stam
purple kate
black kate
iridescent metallic rio
coconut small bianca
taupe python st. marks lux
sequin salome
beige camille
blue rose crossbody
brown beaded daisy
red pony hair lady bug
black jet vortex alyona
black and white ossie
bordeaux mae
black memphis jennifer

i forgot to label a box and don't remember what's in there. i think it's 4-6 i'm forgetting.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I love your Paloma, just think the 1984 is better suited to my current needs of minimalism and practicality...





jun3machina said:


> I keep wanting to bust out the black Venetia. It's in my closet. I almost took it back but there's something about it I cant stop lusting after. I googled the smaller one like a mad lady, and maybe it'd look better than this size, but it also looks rounder...



i would love the paloma if it had a crossbody strap

how long do you have to return it?

oh i forgot to list the fluorescent tweed. maybe that's it. i think.


----------



## jun3machina

90 days. Entertain me with a collection picture one if these days...that list sounds wicked delicious!!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Nice! I share your hatred of brown lip liner. Report back on how Shocking looks in person? That's the one I'm eyeing.


If it doesn't work look good on my toes, I'll ship it to you!


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> good to hear, im most interested in the lipsticks, mascara and eye liner...tell me more!!


Later this afternoon I'll pull out my stash and give you a little report.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> 90 days. Entertain me with a collection picture one if these days...that list sounds wicked delicious!!



If they're ever taken out of boxes 



ElainePG said:


> If it doesn't work look good on my toes, I'll ship it to you!



I'll def buy it off you if it doesn't work out! But of course I hope you like it


----------



## kateincali

aw now why isn't this less expensive? mine wants a baby 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-gilda-bag-w-slash-tags


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> aw now why isn't this less expensive? mine wants a baby
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-gilda-bag-w-slash-tags


I wouldn't know whether to carry it, or put it on a leash and name it!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I wouldn't know whether to carry it, or put it on a leash and name it!



lol the official style name for mine is Salome, but I renamed it Eglentine...that's normal, right? but she's the most low maintenance pet i have ever had


----------



## kateincali

jun...your brain is still functioning...this is cashew, yes?

https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-quilted-stam-bag-ASO-Rihanna-559b02f95020b94b2901532e


----------



## jun3machina

Pretty sure it is faith


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> lol the official style name for mine is Salome, but I renamed it Eglentine...that's normal, right? but she's the most low maintenance pet i have ever had


Can't see anything abnormal about naming your handbags... as long as you don't start giving them doggie biscuits.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Can't see anything abnormal about naming your handbags... as long as you don't start giving them doggie biscuits.




Well in that case...oops

I wish I didn't have to keep reinstalling the app. It keeps telling me I have to wait like 250,000 seconds to post


----------



## jun3machina

Anyone get that chili Hudson?


----------



## nascar fan

I bought something last night.  
Hopefully it will be here in a week or so.  I was so excited I was out of breath telling hubby about it.  Literally out of breath explaining what it is and my rationale for getting it.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Anyone get that chili Hudson?




Wasn't me. It sold before she could send photos of the wear


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I bought something last night.
> Hopefully it will be here in a week or so.  I was so excited I was out of breath telling hubby about it.  Literally out of breath explaining what it is and my rationale for getting it.




Got me all curious now...


----------



## Eru

nascar fan said:


> I bought something last night.
> Hopefully it will be here in a week or so.  I was so excited I was out of breath telling hubby about it.  Literally out of breath explaining what it is and my rationale for getting it.



The suspense is killing me!


Guys, I was thinking about joining this century and getting a smartphone and I even talked myself into the more expensive cell plan but then I saw how absurdly expensive the devices are!  I could buy a second laptop for that price!


----------



## jun3machina

Oooh! Excited nas! Tell me its MJ!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> The suspense is killing me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I was thinking about joining this century and getting a smartphone and I even talked myself into the more expensive cell plan but then I saw how absurdly expensive the devices are!  I could buy a second laptop for that price!




How do you live without a smartphone? Serious question 

Either you're looking at the wrong place for smartphones or I'm looking at the wrong place for laptops, because a new phone is generally under $250 with a contract


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Got me all curious now...


not a Stam.  
quilted, though.  old but new.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> not a Stam.
> 
> quilted, though.  old but new.




Can't wait to see!


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> How do you live without a smartphone? Serious question
> 
> Either you're looking at the wrong place for smartphones or I'm looking at the wrong place for laptops, because a new phone is generally under $250 with a contract



My car has a built in GPS and DC, where I used to live and never drove, is built on a grid so it's impossible to get lost.  Mostly the car's built in GPS is key.  That's pretty much why I want a smart phone--so I can use a GPS when I'm travelling.  I want to get T Mobile because it works in 120 countries.

That's how carriers used to do it but now it's more a thing to pay full price for your phone (this change happened about a year or so ago, I think).  They are all like $700+.


----------



## Eru

nascar fan said:


> not a Stam.
> quilted, though.  old but new.



Such teasing!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> My car has a built in GPS and DC, where I used to live and never drove, is built on a grid so it's impossible to get lost.  Mostly the car's built in GPS is key.  That's pretty much why I want a smart phone--so I can use a GPS when I'm travelling.  I want to get T Mobile because it works in 120 countries.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how carriers used to do it but now it's more a thing to pay full price for your phone (this change happened about a year or so ago, I think).  They are all like $700+.




Would Verizon work where you need it to? Their phones are still a ton cheaper when you sign up/upgrade. $700+ is ridiculous. Mine is on it's way out but would be $230 something to replace, and I can't bring myself to spend even that. I always wait for promotions so they're $50-125 ish


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> Would Verizon work where you need it to? Their phones are still a ton cheaper when you sign up/upgrade. $700+ is ridiculous. Mine is on it's way out but would be $230 something to replace, and I can't bring myself to spend even that. I always wait for promotions so they're $50-125 ish



Haha Verizon is what I have and it doesn't work at allllll here.  So frustrating,   I am debating the merits of getting a sketchy phone off of ebay but I know you have to be suuuper careful to avoid getting ones made for other countries that can't actually connect to 4G.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Haha Verizon is what I have and it doesn't work at allllll here.  So frustrating,   I am debating the merits of getting a sketchy phone off of ebay but I know you have to be suuuper careful to avoid getting ones made for other countries that can't actually connect to 4G.



finding a reasonably priced phone that actually works is definitely harder than it should be

sigh. there was a NWT MJ i sort of wanted on ebay, but it was $250 obo and i didn't want to spend the $200 or so i figured the seller would accept. i like the style but it isn't one i would use much. 

i just noticed they accepted an offer for $100. damn.


----------



## nascar fan

I CAN'T STAND IT!  I have to show you.  It's green.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I CAN'T STAND IT!  I have to show you.  It's green.




Very pretty color, Nas


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Very pretty color, Nas


I absolutely love the Bruna style.  Love, love, love.


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> finding a reasonably priced phone that actually works is definitely harder than it should be
> 
> sigh. there was a NWT MJ i sort of wanted on ebay, but it was $250 obo and i didn't want to spend the $200 or so i figured the seller would accept. i like the style but it isn't one i would use much.
> 
> i just noticed they accepted an offer for $100. damn.



Apparently it's all about sellers accepting low ball offers now yo!


----------



## jun3machina

I have a smart phone and pay $40 a month for non contract service. My phone was like $200. Works great for me


----------



## kateincali

No one ever lowballs me and I would probably take anything at this point

I wish I didn't have a contract but I haven't found a service where you don't have to pay retail for an iPhone.


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> finding a reasonably priced phone that actually works is definitely harder than it should be
> 
> sigh. there was a NWT MJ i sort of wanted on ebay, but it was $250 obo and i didn't want to spend the $200 or so i figured the seller would accept. i like the style but it isn't one i would use much.
> 
> i just noticed they accepted an offer for $100. damn.



The sellers on ebay often work in mysterious ways.  I generally don't understand their thought process.



nascar fan said:


> I CAN'T STAND IT!  I have to show you.  It's green.



That color is a STUNNER!  Can't wait to see the photos you take of it!  



jun3machina said:


> I have a smart phone and pay $40 a month for non contract service. My phone was like $200. Works great for me



What type of phone do you have, if you don't mind me asking?  I was looking at T Mobile, which is around that for a non-contract service and can be used outside of the US.  But the sticking point is that they make you pay full retail for the phones, sigh.


----------



## jun3machina

Eru said:


> The sellers on ebay often work in mysterious ways.  I generally don't understand their thought process.
> 
> 
> 
> That color is a STUNNER!  Can't wait to see the photos you take of it!
> 
> 
> 
> What type of phone do you have, if you don't mind me asking?  I was looking at T Mobile, which is around that for a non-contract service and can be used outside of the US.  But the sticking point is that they make you pay full retail for the phones, sigh.



Yep I have tmobile and a Motorola phone. I paid $225 for mine but it went on sale after that...


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> No one ever lowballs me and I would probably take anything at this point
> 
> I wish I didn't have a contract but I haven't found a service where you don't have to pay retail for an iPhone.



I'll lowball you...but just because I love you and want that Paloma. Hahah


----------



## jun3machina

Ooh! Pretty nas! Somehow I missed the pic earlier....


----------



## jun3machina

I think the smell of a new bag is a drug. I forgot how intoxicating it can be. I emailed MJ repairs about the six week thing. Apparently they have to order parts from Italy. Makes me sad. But they're throwing in a dustbag so I guess that's the upside


----------



## jun3machina

I miss the old dust bags though, the new ones feel sooo cheap. The flannel was much nicer


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Yep I have tmobile and a Motorola phone. I paid $225 for mine but it went on sale after that...




I make things harder on myself by refusing to buy another kind of phone, but I need my male British accented Siri to remind me to shut off the stove


----------



## nascar fan

jun3machina said:


> Ooh! Pretty nas! Somehow I missed the pic earlier....





jun3machina said:


> I miss the old dust bags though, the new ones feel sooo cheap. The flannel was much nicer


My wish:  bring the old quilting back; bring back the old dust bags

I hate change.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I'll lowball you...but just because I love you and want that Paloma. Hahah




That's very kind [emoji177] can you beat the $20 offer I got on poshmark, though? I know that sort of big spending is hard to compete with


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I think the smell of a new bag is a drug. I forgot how intoxicating it can be. I emailed MJ repairs about the six week thing. Apparently they have to order parts from Italy. Makes me sad. But they're throwing in a dustbag so I guess that's the upside




They have to order screws from Italy? 

Lemme find a way to rephrase that...

It is. Cheaper drug habit than cocaine?


----------



## kateincali

I have to disagree about the dust bags. My old ones all eventually end up looking worn. The new ones stay in better condition, IME


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> That's very kind [emoji177] can you beat the $20 offer I got on poshmark, though? I know that sort of big spending is hard to compete with



I can. I could double that...maybe even triple?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I can. I could double that...maybe even triple?




Oh my. Don't go crazy now.


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> They have to order screws from Italy?
> 
> Lemme find a way to rephrase that...
> 
> It is. Cheaper drug habit than cocaine?



Well it was missing the whole front metal plate too.


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> I have to disagree about the dust bags. My old ones all eventually end up looking worn. The new ones stay in better condition, IME



Good to know. I think lanvin or ysl has the best dusbags...ysl's are double lined


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> Oh my. Don't go crazy now.



Sorry! I'm being spoilt by broken mate bags, tradesy sale codes and crazy a$$ sellers accepting my pathetic offers...


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Well it was missing the hole front metal plate too.




I don't have a prostitution joke about that one 

I bought...edited. I buy too much. Nvm


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Good to know. I think lanvin or ysl has the best dusbags...ysl's are double lined




I don't like the YSL dust bags. you can feel fabric rub against fabric when you touch them and the texture of that creeps me out 

I'm aware there's something wrong with me.


----------



## kateincali

I really like this

http://******/1HK5FMX


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> I really like this
> 
> http://******/1HK5FMX



Yum! Wonder how heavy it is though...


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Yum! Wonder how heavy it is though...




Weight: totally worth it 

I've keep looking at The Buddy in Mate a lot lately. I already have that bag but in a different color I've never used, though I like the style. Wondering if I should switch them out since it's a light colored bag I would probably use


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I CAN'T STAND IT!  I have to show you.  It's green.


Nascar!!!! It's a Bruna!!!!

OMG... it's an amazing color, and it's going to look great with all your outfits.

Are they calling the color Emerald? Do I remember correctly that you once owned a 1984 in Emerald for about 5 minutes, and then swapped it out for another color? So now you've got that bright green bag that you wanted last year, only it's your fave kind... quilted!!

Major congrats... we'll definitely need to see model shots. I could see this working in a lot of different ways: for work, obviously, with a pencil skirt and a sweater, but also as a very casual look with jeans.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Weight: totally worth it
> 
> I've keep looking at The Buddy in Mate a lot lately. I already have that bag but in a different color I've never used, though I like the style. Wondering if I should switch them out since it's a light colored bag I would probably use


Do you like the flat quilting on the Mate? I wish I could see one IRL... I'm still so addicted to the original quilted bags, I'm not sure how I'd feel about the "new" kind fo quilting in the Mate. (I hate change...)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Do you like the flat quilting on the Mate? I wish I could see one IRL... I'm still so addicted to the original quilted bags, I'm not sure how I'd feel about the "new" kind fo quilting in the Mate. (I hate change...)




Mate, a bag style, should have actually read Milk, a bag color.

But The Buddy, which I have in Gianduia (www.gilt.com/brand/marc-jacobs-coll...-collection-the-buddy-quilted-leather-satchel), is also flat quilting and I like it much more than I thought it would. It's really sleek and modern.

What I was meaning to say in my original post is that I love the style of the buddy but am wondering if I should get it in Milk like Jun's Mate instead. Words are hard for me these days...


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> Weight: totally worth it
> 
> I've keep looking at The Buddy in Mate a lot lately. I already have that bag but in a different color I've never used, though I like the style. Wondering if I should switch them out since it's a light colored bag I would probably use



Are you looking at it in milk? If so then yea, I support your decision


----------



## jun3machina

ElainePG said:


> Nascar!!!! It's a Bruna!!!!
> 
> OMG... it's an amazing color, and it's going to look great with all your outfits.
> 
> Are they calling the color Emerald? Do I remember correctly that you once owned a 1984 in Emerald for about 5 minutes, and then swapped it out for another color? So now you've got that bright green bag that you wanted last year, only it's your fave kind... quilted!!
> 
> Major congrats... we'll definitely need to see model shots. I could see this working in a lot of different ways: for work, obviously, with a pencil skirt and a sweater, but also as a very casual look with jeans.



I was seriously temped to get an emerald camera bag and return the Venetia, but then I felt compulsive so I didn't


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Are you looking at it in milk? If so then yea, I support your decision




Yeah that was a typo, I had meant I was looking at the buddy in milk 

I do like it. I have an overwhelming amount of bags I should get rid of before I even think of looking at anything else, though.


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> Yeah that was a typo, I had meant I was looking at the buddy in milk
> 
> I do like it. I have an overwhelming amount of bags I should get rid of before I even think of looking at anything else, though.



Hahah.


----------



## kateincali

I do also want a mate but probably in black.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Nascar!!!! It's a Bruna!!!!
> 
> OMG... it's an amazing color, and it's going to look great with all your outfits.
> 
> Are they calling the color Emerald? Do I remember correctly that you once owned a 1984 in Emerald for about 5 minutes, and then swapped it out for another color? So now you've got that bright green bag that you wanted last year, only it's your fave kind... quilted!!
> 
> Major congrats... we'll definitely need to see model shots. I could see this working in a lot of different ways: for work, obviously, with a pencil skirt and a sweater, but also as a very casual look with jeans.


Hi, Elaine!
No, it shouldn't be Emerald.  It should be "Green," like my Stam.  
It's possible it's more of a teal.  I can't remember for sure which one it will be, but I'm 80% sure it's like Stam.
If it is, I have a buyer for the Stam lined up and waiting.    I will only lose about $200 between the sale and the buy.  I can deal with that.
I've sold 3 Stams to the same person.  She loves them like I do.  But I seriously didn't need 17 of them.  
I bought the green Stam to go with the green runway outfit (the fuzzy skirt, remember?), but I can't wear it with the cashmere sweater that goes with the skirt because the dog leash clasps get stuck in the sweater.  I'm perfectly fine with a Bruna to replace it!


----------



## nascar fan

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG !!!!!!!!!!! 
My bag is "out for delivery"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The last ... oh, I don't know ... 5 bags I bought over the last couple of years, I have not been this excited.  Well, I guess since my last Stam.  And I've gotten some good bags since then.  Just not the same feeling.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Hi, Elaine!
> No, it shouldn't be Emerald.  It should be "Green," like my Stam.
> It's possible it's more of a teal.  I can't remember for sure which one it will be, but I'm 80% sure it's like Stam.
> If it is, I have a buyer for the Stam lined up and waiting.    I will only lose about $200 between the sale and the buy.  I can deal with that.
> I've sold 3 Stams to the same person.  She loves them like I do.  But I seriously didn't need 17 of them.
> I bought the green Stam to go with the green runway outfit (the fuzzy skirt, remember?), but I can't wear it with the cashmere sweater that goes with the skirt because the dog leash clasps get stuck in the sweater.  I'm perfectly fine with a Bruna to replace it!


I remember that outfit perfectly, has... the Bruna is going to be a super replacement for the green Stam! I've always loved those shoes, and I also remember how you went out of your mind trying to find the right color cami to go underneath the sweater, which (if I have it right) is sort of open-weave.

Can't wait to see a model pic of the entire ensemble all put together, and it's terrific that you already have a buyer for your green Stam. One in, and one out... what a great way to do it!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG !!!!!!!!!!!
> My bag is "out for delivery"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> The last ... oh, I don't know ... 5 bags I bought over the last couple of years, I have not been this excited.  Well, I guess since my last Stam.  And I've gotten some good bags since then.  Just not the same feeling.


Toooooooooooooooooo exciting!


----------



## kateincali

can't wait to see a photo, nas!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I don't like the YSL dust bags. you can feel fabric rub against fabric when you touch them and the texture of that creeps me out
> 
> I'm aware there's something wrong with me.


I only hve one YSL dust bag (for the SDJ that I just got a few months ago) and I find it super elegant... almost as elegant as the bag!

Does that mean there's something wrong with me?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

It took a lot of self control not to buy this at Nordstrom Rack:




Yes only $349. Small 54 satchel in flame red.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I only hve one YSL dust bag (for the SDJ that I just got a few months ago) and I find it super elegant... almost as elegant as the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean there's something wrong with me?





no, i think it's well established that i'm the one who has something wrong with them. find yourself not agreeing with me? congrats, you probably rate much higher on the sanity scale



This day...


----------



## kateincali

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> It took a lot of self control not to buy this at Nordstrom Rack:
> View attachment 3066853
> 
> View attachment 3066854
> 
> Yes only $349. Small 54 satchel in flame red.




Very pretty!


----------



## nascar fan

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> It took a lot of self control not to buy this at Nordstrom Rack:
> View attachment 3066853
> 
> View attachment 3066854
> 
> Yes only $349. Small 54 satchel in flame red.


I can't believe you didn't get it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Where is that darn UPS woman?  Doesn't she know I'm in a hurry?


----------



## NikkNak728

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> It took a lot of self control not to buy this at Nordstrom Rack:
> View attachment 3066853
> 
> View attachment 3066854
> 
> Yes only $349. Small 54 satchel in flame red.




Oh my gosh... Your self control is amazing. I'm trying hard not to go look at mine now!


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Where is that darn UPS woman?  Doesn't she know I'm in a hurry?




A Bruna?! I must see.. I miss mine now [emoji30]


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh my gosh... Your self control is amazing. I'm trying hard not to go look at mine now!




Mine rarely gets MJ, and when it does the prices are not great. There was also a small Fulton or Wellington, I'm not sure which for $299. I had just come from Nordstrom where I bought more shoes from the sale and a Burberry scarf that was on sale but not in the anniversary sale. I have to stop.
I'm actually working my way towards a complete ban for an undetermined amount of time...


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> It took a lot of self control not to buy this at Nordstrom Rack:
> View attachment 3066853
> 
> View attachment 3066854
> 
> Yes only $349. Small 54 satchel in flame red.


I bought that exact bag at full price 18 months ago... it's one of my fave bags! How could you walk away from it???

(In fact, I like it so much that when I found the same style in Emerald last year on a flash sale, discounted 50%, I grabbed it!):giggles:


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> I bought that exact bag at full price 18 months ago... it's one of my fave bags! How could you walk away from it???
> 
> (In fact, I like it so much that when I found the same style in Emerald last year on a flash sale, discounted 50%, I grabbed it!):giggles:




If it had been emerald, and/or full sized, I would have bought it. I thought it looked a bit too small on me, and the shoulder was too short for crossbody... Plus I have bought so many shoes lately, I've got to cool it.


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> If it had been emerald, and/or full sized, I would have bought it. I thought it looked a bit too small on me, and the shoulder was too short for crossbody... *Plus I have bought so many shoes lately, I've got to cool it.*



I totally get that... at some point, we reach a saturation point!

I think because of my height, the Mini54 is a perfect size for me, and it works great as a cross body. But I know it's not for everyone, and it's good you were able to walk away from it if it wasn't exactly right for you.


----------



## kateincali

How do you like the bag, Nas?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

ElainePG said:


> I totally get that... at some point, we reach a saturation point!
> 
> 
> 
> I think because of my height, the Mini54 is a perfect size for me, and it works great as a cross body. But I know it's not for everyone, and it's good you were able to walk away from it if it wasn't exactly right for you.




Thanks Elaine! I have the full-sized 54 in black and though I haven't used it much lately, it is a wonderful bag. I got it it for 50% off from Hautelook. Also I have a red bag I've been using constantly- a Longchamp Heritage Le Pliage. I would own multiples of that one if I could! But really I'm trying to cut back on spending and accumulating more stuff. Why I was in Nordstrom Rack torturing myself by looking at bags, I can't really say...


----------



## ElainePG

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Thanks Elaine! I have the full-sized 54 in black and though I haven't used it much lately, it is a wonderful bag. I got it it for 50% off from Hautelook. Also I have a red bag I've been using constantly- a Longchamp Heritage Le Pliage. I would own multiples of that one if I could! *But really I'm trying to cut back on spending and accumulating more stuff. Why I was in Nordstrom Rack torturing myself by looking at bags, I can't really say*...



Oh, I know exactly what you mean! I still go to the flash sale sites, even though I have more than enough "stuff." I guess it's because the possibility of an amazing bargain is irresistable, right?


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


>



that's disappointing, sorry. is it only that small mark, though? might be able to get a repair place to match the color if it bothers you enough


----------



## jun3machina

Is that a scuff?


----------



## jun3machina

Holy crap! That 1984! What NR store? They do chargesends


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

jun3machina said:


> Holy crap! That 1984! What NR store? They do chargesends




You mean the mini 54 I found? Mall of America Rack (Minnesota) and yes, they will ship for $8 or so. I hope someone gets it!


----------



## jun3machina

I wonder if they have other colors. I need to swing by my NR


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> that's disappointing, sorry. is it only that small mark, though? might be able to get a repair place to match the color if it bothers you enough


I think it is fixable.  Deno's does all of Neimans and Nords repairs.  They do great work.  I am going to take it up there tomorrow.



jun3machina said:


> Is that a scuff?


It's strange.  It's not a scuff.  The leather is not torn or anything.  It's just a faded spot.  

So is it worth selling my green Stam for?  
The dust cover is yucky.  The bag wasn't even inside it.  They had the bag wrapped in tissue paper.


----------



## jun3machina

that seasons leather is incredible fragile and known to have dye inconsistencies, prone to fading, etc


----------



## nascar fan

jun3machina said:


> that seasons leather is incredible fragile and known to have dye inconsistencies, prone to fading, etc


Well, that's a shame.  I've never had any problem with mine.  I think I have 4 from that season.  I know 3, but I'm not positive about the 4th.  
It's better than it being a scratch.
Don't you think it would be easy to fix by a good repair place?  I'm thinking so.


----------



## jun3machina

If its just fading I think a good leather place can dye match


----------



## nascar fan

jun3machina said:


> If its just fading I think a good leather place can dye match


----------



## nascar fan

nascar fan said:


>



Voila!!!!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## kateincali

that was quick! looks great, nas


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> that was quick! looks great, nas




It looks so good!  Ok, the excitement is back. 1.5 hr drive but it's fixed. [emoji1]


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Voila!!!!!!! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3068769
> View attachment 3068771


Wow! It looks perfect! You'd never know.

Now we need a model photo, with the green skirt & sweater!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Wow! It looks perfect! You'd never know.
> 
> Now we need a model photo, with the green skirt & sweater!


Yes, we do!!!!!!!!


----------



## missmoimoi

Can't find these Tech sneakers in my size up here, it's sold out and discounted. The 36 is a tad too small.  Got the black in 37.


----------



## kateincali

missmoimoi said:


> Can't find these Tech sneakers in my size up here, it's sold out and discounted. The 36 is a tad too small.  Got the black in 37.
> View attachment 3069661
> 
> View attachment 3069665
> 
> View attachment 3069666



those are cute!


----------



## Eru

Wow Nas, they matched it perfectly!  Looking good.


----------



## NikkNak728

nascar fan said:


> Voila!!!!!!! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3068769
> View attachment 3068771




Love it!!! That green is fabulous


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Wow Nas, they matched it perfectly!  Looking good.


I still can't even find the place where it was!



NikkNak728 said:


> Love it!!! That green is fabulous


I am a sucker for green, as you can tell.  Walls, carpet.  
Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

MJ *Shocking* polish on my toesies. I love this color! And it only took 2 coats to get full coverage. 

Color me happy!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> MJ *Shocking* polish on my toesies. I love this color! And it only took 2 coats to get full coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> Color me happy!




Looks great! More red than pink?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Looks great! *More red than pink?*



Yes, exactly. Pink in the bottle, pinkish-red on the toes. Definitely *not* a bubblegum pink, which I would *hate*! I'd still call it pink, but it's a deep pink (or a pink with depth, if you prefer). It looks a *lot* lighter in the bottle (and on the web site).


----------



## Eru

You are so much better at painting your nails than I am!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yes, exactly. Pink in the bottle, pinkish-red on the toes. Definitely *not* a bubblegum pink, which I would *hate*! I'd still call it pink, but it's a deep pink (or a pink with depth, if you prefer). It looks a *lot* lighter in the bottle (and on the web site).




I still really like the color and it looks great, but the part of me that wanted the obnoxiously bright pink I thought it was is disappointed. Oh, Internet stock photos, must you always lie?


----------



## kateincali

It looks like it would perfectly match the red large baroque single


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> You are so much better at painting your nails than I am!


Not a bit! This was a professional pedi. I'm totally hopeless at doing my toes!:giggles:


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It looks like it would perfectly match the red large baroque single


You mean the one you have your eye on? Well, THAT would be an intresting justification!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You mean the one you have your eye on? Well, THAT would be an intresting justification!




I would have my eye on it if I went upstairs, where it may or may not be on a shelf


----------



## kateincali

I might be the last girl left who has never had a mani or pedi


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> I might be the last girl left who has never had a mani or pedi



I've only had a manicure once (makes no sense as an ecologist to have nice looking nails because you're either destroying them in the field or destroying them in the lab...plus, we work with acetone which takes the polish right off)--I biked with some friends over to a salon after a class during my master's.  While the lady was working on my second hand, I smacked my first, freshly painted, hand into the fan I was supposed to be drying it on and messed it up, haha.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> I've only had a manicure once (makes no sense as an ecologist to have nice looking nails because you're either destroying them in the field or destroying them in the lab...plus, we work with acetone which takes the polish right off)--I biked with some friends over to a salon after a class during my master's.  While the lady was working on my second hand, I smacked my first, freshly painted, hand into the fan I was supposed to be drying it on and messed it up, haha.



aw, i hope they redid it for you! (free)

i'm anemic and while my fingernails are in much better shape than they used to be, my toenails are basically a lost (no, really, where did my toenail go?!) cause. i just paint the skin and call it a day  

i'm sorry if anyone was eating lol


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I would have my eye on it if I went upstairs, where it may or may not be on a shelf


Wait... what??? I didn't know you bought it! When did that happen?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I might be the last girl left who has never had a mani or pedi


Probably...


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I've only had a manicure once (makes no sense as an ecologist to have nice looking nails because you're either destroying them in the field or destroying them in the lab...plus, we work with acetone which takes the polish right off)--I biked with some friends over to a salon after a class during my master's.  While the lady was working on my second hand, I smacked my first, freshly painted, hand into the fan I was supposed to be drying it on and messed it up, haha.


Oh, yikes! I can definitely see how that could have happened. I second what faith said... did they re-do your first hand? 

For free? 

Because you were clearly a klutz?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> aw, i hope they redid it for you! (free)
> 
> i'm anemic and while my fingernails are in much better shape than they used to be, my toenails are basically a lost (no, really, where did my toenail go?!) cause. i just paint the skin and call it a day
> 
> i'm sorry if anyone was eating lol


Anemia makes your nails fall off? Eek!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wait... what??? I didn't know you bought it! When did that happen?



sometimes bags just appear and i'm not entirely sure how they got here...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> sometimes bags just appear and i'm not entirely sure how they got here...


Elves?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Anemia makes your nails fall off? Eek!



in my case it just made them super thin and prone to peeling. if i catch them on a sock or something they basically just tear off


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Elves?



maybe. will my credit card company count this as an unauthorized charge?


----------



## kateincali

Red single [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Red single [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3073072


Gorgeous!

Be still, my beating heart... SILVER hardware!!! I'm in love!

A bit darker than the MJ "Shocking" nail polish, but they'd be a good match.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Be still, my beating heart... SILVER hardware!!! I'm in love!
> 
> A bit darker than the MJ "Shocking" nail polish, but they'd be a good match.




Yes, silver hammered hardware is [emoji177]It's the perfect red for me, too


----------



## Izzy48

faith_ann said:


> Red single [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3073072




Both are beautiful and the red is a wonderful color!


----------



## kateincali

Izzy48 said:


> Both are beautiful and the red is a wonderful color!




Thank you! It's the perfect shade of red for me.


----------



## kateincali

I wish I could stop finding bags I really like for good prices.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Red single [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3073072



pretty!!!!!!!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> pretty!!!!!!!




Thank you!

I have some unexpected expenses to cover so it will be my last bag for awhile, but I think that was a good final-ish purchase


----------



## Eru

Maaaan the custodian just asked me how I was doing today and when I told him "fine" he responded "because you look tired.  Like _really_ tired."  Gosh, he knows how to flatter a gal.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Maaaan the custodian just asked me how I was doing today and when I told him "fine" he responded "because you look tired.  Like _really_ tired."  Gosh, he knows how to flatter a gal.



Don't you just LOVE it when men you barely know think it's well within their rights to tell you their opinion of your appearance? Like NYC construction workers who whistle when you walk down the street, or guys who pass you on the street & say "Smile. You'd look so much prettier if you'd smile." 

Grrrrrrrr.

Okay. Rant over.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I have some unexpected expenses to cover so it will be my last bag for awhile, but *I think that was a good final-ish purchase*



"final-*ish*"? Is that a concept?????


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> "final-*ish*"? Is that a concept?????




What can I say, I have commitment issues


----------



## kateincali

Sigh. This is a pretty blue.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Sigh. This is a pretty blue.
> 
> View attachment 3075181


It is indeed. Is this in your closet, or is this on your "final-ish" list?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It is indeed. Is this in your closet, or is this on your "final-ish" list?




Heh. It's mine but it's in my undecided pile. I have to get rid of a lot of stuff and it's hard.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Heh. It's mine but it's in my undecided pile. I have to get rid of a lot of stuff and it's hard.


Is it a Wellington?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Is it a Wellington?




Yeah


----------



## jun3machina

I love that single faith! Blue undertones on the red??


----------



## jun3machina

I got an email this morning saying my mate is coming home from repairs. I'm really excited. Probably even more that it didn't take 6 weeks. Haha


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> Sigh. This is a pretty blue.
> 
> View attachment 3075181



I agree, the color is gorgeous!


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> I agree, the color is gorgeous!




I just wish it had a long strap [emoji52] it's a lovely blue, though 

Jun, yep, blue undertones on the red single. I'm not a huge fan of orange reds so it's perfect for me. Pic of the mate once you get it back!


----------



## jun3machina

For sure! For me the orange undertones work best. You should take some modeling pics of the single! I bet it looks great on you.


----------



## jun3machina

Maybe you can tell me what you wear with it too. I find dressing around a red bag a lil tricky day to day. Saving grace is a red lip


----------



## kateincali

Most of my clothes are black so finding something to go with red will be pretty easy. I did have a particular black tiered dress of mine in mind to pair with it, but I somehow got bleach on it the other day. Not like it matters much, I don't think I've left the house in 2 or 3 months, anyway


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Don't you just LOVE it when men you barely know think it's well within their rights to tell you their opinion of your appearance? Like NYC construction workers who whistle when you walk down the street, or guys who pass you on the street & say "Smile. You'd look so much prettier if you'd smile."
> 
> Grrrrrrrr.
> 
> Okay. Rant over.



I feel similarly!  But also like fifteen minutes after the custodian told me how suuuper tired I looked, two other people told me I looked really tired, so I went and drank some coffee.  I actually felt fine until everyone told me how tired I looked and then I started questioning myself--am I tired??  And once I started thinking about it, I started feeling a little tired, lol.


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Maybe you can tell me what you wear with it too. I find dressing around a red bag a lil tricky day to day. Saving grace is a red lip


I wear a ton of black, which works great with red. And when I'm not wearing black, I'm wearing navy, which also works. I've also had good luck with olive, interestingly enough. And I agree with you about the red lipstick.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I feel similarly!  But also like fifteen minutes after the custodian told me how suuuper tired I looked, two other people told me I looked really tired, so I went and drank some coffee.  I actually felt fine until everyone told me how tired I looked and then I started questioning myself--am I tired?? * And once I started thinking about it, I started feeling a little tired*, lol.



The power of suggestion! Now you need a bunch of people telling you that you're extremely rich & powerful...


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> The power of suggestion! Now you need a bunch of people telling you that you're extremely rich & powerful...



Hah!  I hope that works,   I sat down and did my finances for the first time since changing jobs in February (I mean, I always have a sense of how much money I'm earning and spending, but this time I sat down and figured it out across all cards, cash withdrawals, rent checks, etc.).  It was kind of depressing!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Hah!  I hope that works,   I sat down and did my finances for the first time since changing jobs in February (I mean, I always have a sense of how much money I'm earning and spending, but this time I sat down and figured it out across all cards, cash withdrawals, rent checks, etc.).  It was kind of depressing!


This job was lower-paying... am I remembering correctly? But then it's also less expensive to live up there in the back of beyond? But it sounds as though it's not balancing out.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> This job was lower-paying... am I remembering correctly? But then it's also less expensive to live up there in the back of beyond? But it sounds as though it's not balancing out.



This job is *much* (50% plus waaaay more expensive health care/other benefits) lower paying, but it's a research job and I'm hoping it will convince me whether or not I want to get a PhD.  And while my rent is really low (about a third of average DC rent), everything else here is expensive because we're considered to be "commuting distance" from Manhattan, and lots of rich people have weekend homes up here.  Sigh.


----------



## kateincali

How long do you need to be there for? It sounds like it's something good to have on your resume, at least? 

If anyone is up for a project bag, $62 mini stam, 9 hrs left

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...ed-Quilted-Shoulder-Strap-1-395-/231628451988


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> How long do you need to be there for? It sounds like it's something good to have on your resume, at least?
> 
> If anyone is up for a project bag, $62 mini stam, 9 hrs left
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...ed-Quilted-Shoulder-Strap-1-395-/231628451988



I really like that stam!  I hope it goes to a good home.

I do not know, though.  I was hoping that working here would give me indication as to whether I wanted to do a PhD but so far I have not had clarity one way or the other.  Mostly my face is just tired all the time.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> I really like that stam!  I hope it goes to a good home.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know, though.  I was hoping that working here would give me indication as to whether I wanted to do a PhD but so far I have not had clarity one way or the other.  Mostly my face is just tired all the time.




The Stam was a bit of a mess but someone still get a decent deal for $90

Sorry. Is the project ending soon or do you have more time to figure out how you feel about it?

I wish I had *any* idea what I wanted to do. I thought I had a pretty clear career path 17-22, but I was so unhappy trying to get there. I don't know. I envy people who are so sure about things.


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> Sorry. Is the project ending soon or do you have more time to figure out how you feel about it?
> 
> I wish I had *any* idea what I wanted to do. I thought I had a pretty clear career path 17-22, but I was so unhappy trying to get there. I don't know. I envy people who are so sure about things.



Nope, it's a permanent position, so long as my boss gets enough grant funding to keep me.  My boss is soooo nice but I get the feeling that I could be one of those people who happily never works ever (so long as money magically appears in my bank account) and just sleeps allllll day (did I mention that I'm sooo tired right now?).

What was it that you wanted to do?


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Nope, it's a permanent position, so long as my boss gets enough grant funding to keep me.  My boss is soooo nice but *I get the feeling that I could be one of those people who happily never works ever (so long as money magically appears in my bank account) and just sleeps allllll day (did I mention that I'm sooo tired right now?).*
> 
> What was it that you wanted to do?



Where's the sign up sheet for this kind of life? 

I wanted to be a department store buyer. Very important work, I know


----------



## kateincali

someone messaged me to ask if an item was still available. i told her it was. she says she can't buy anything but wishes she could.

why did you ask, then?!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> someone messaged me to ask if an item was still available. i told her it was. she says she can't buy anything but wishes she could.
> 
> why did you ask, then?!


Oh, HONestly! Some people...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh, HONestly! Some people...



the other day a girl asked if a red bag would go with her red shoes, without a photo for reference. it reminded me of when my mother worked in an art gallery and the most common question was, "how will this look in my living room?"

i'm often just very confused by people lol

i've no use for it, but this is lovely


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> Where's the sign up sheet for this kind of life?
> 
> I wanted to be a department store buyer. Very important work, I know



Sadly, I think it requires being the second wife of some billionaire,   I really love ecology and environmental science and I'm so interested in it but then I'm also so sleepy.  It's a complicated emotion.

That would be perfect, though, since you have such an eye for fashion.  Is it not achievable?



faith_ann said:


> someone messaged me to ask if an item was still available. i told her it was. she says she can't buy anything but wishes she could.
> 
> why did you ask, then?!



LOL.  

I like the color on that clutch, too.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> *Sadly, I think it requires being the second wife of some billionaire,  *I really love ecology and environmental science and I'm so interested in it but then I'm also so sleepy.  It's a complicated emotion.
> 
> That would be perfect, though, since you have such an eye for fashion.  Is it not achievable?
> 
> LOL.
> 
> I like the color on that clutch, too.



I think there _is_ a sign up sheet for that, actually: sugardaddie.com 

Do you think you're just temporarily burnt out? And I don't know about you, but I find that the humidity here has a huge negative impact on my mood and energy level. I need Cali sunshine.

Maybe, but at this point, I should probably work on accepting the fact that I will not be able to go back to college and figure that out any time soon. There hasn't been much room for me in my life for a really long time.

I wish the clutch was a bag.


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> I think there _is_ a sign up sheet for that, actually: sugardaddie.com
> 
> Do you think you're just temporarily burnt out? And I don't know about you, but I find that the humidity here has a huge negative impact on my mood and energy level. I need Cali sunshine.
> 
> Maybe, but at this point, I should probably work on accepting the fact that I will not be able to go back to college and figure that out any time soon. There hasn't been much room for me in my life for a really long time.
> 
> I wish the clutch was a bag.



I don't know, but it could be the weather, blehhhh.  Also the task I'm working on is so giant that it feels like I'm never making progress.  I need to snap out of it.

Are there online courses you could take?  Might seem less effortful if you don't have to actually get dressed and show up somewhere?

I have such a problem with buying clutches when I have no actual use for them in my life.  I end up trying to use them when I think I'm just going to go to a meal or something because there are just so frickin' many cute ones that it's hard to resist.  I probably have eight or so and I do not live any sort of glamorous life that would necessitate even a single clutch!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> I don't know, but it could be the weather, blehhhh.  Also the task I'm working on is so giant that it feels like I'm never making progress.  I need to snap out of it.
> 
> Are there online courses you could take?  Might seem less effortful if you don't have to actually get dressed and show up somewhere?
> 
> I have such a problem with buying clutches when I have no actual use for them in my life.  I end up trying to use them when I think I'm just going to go to a meal or something because there are just so frickin' many cute ones that it's hard to resist.  I probably have eight or so and I do not live any sort of glamorous life that would necessitate even a single clutch!



I would happily get dressed and show up to a class. I desperately want to do that. I look into online courses occasionally but haven't found anything that would work, or maybe I'm just too stubborn to adjust to what my life is vs. what I wanted it to be. I'm not going to wake up and magically be 16 and have my mom not get sick and not have to drop out of college, but sometimes I convince myself that if I think about that enough, it'll happen because it _just has to_.

Ha, I do that with sequin dresses. Why do I need so many? I don't. I don't even need one.

I'm trying to remember if I even have a clutch. I don't think so.


----------



## kateincali

Does anyone have this color? Is it much different in person?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> View attachment 3080265
> 
> 
> Does anyone have this color? Is it much different in person?


What name are they giving the color? I have a quilted single with silver hardware in Bluette... are they saying this is Bluette?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> What name are they giving the color? I have a quilted single with silver hardware in Bluette... are they saying this is Bluette?




Oh, sorry, should have mentioned the color. Turquoise


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Oh, sorry, should have mentioned the color. Turquoise


Oh. In that case I can't help you. Sorry.

It looks like a really pretty color in the photo, but of course that means nothing.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh. In that case I can't help you. Sorry.
> 
> It looks like a really pretty color in the photo, but of course that means nothing.




You're forgiven 

I think it's returnable but I need it to be marked down a little more.


----------



## Eru

It is 5:21 and I really want to leave work but my boss parked next to me so I feel obligated to not leave until she leaves...


----------



## jun3machina

It's clear the rack event...so I returned the Venetia last night, then went on today and rebought... Saved a huge chunk of money...now to decide again whether or not to keep.


----------



## kateincali

sounds like the venetia is turning out to be a really good deal


----------



## kateincali

i decided to keep the wellington for now. it's a really pretty blue


----------



## jun3machina

One of employees actually recommended that I return it, and rebuy today. I called to see if it had been reduced further, and it was


----------



## kateincali

it's nice when it works out like that!


----------



## jun3machina

I think Satan's selling on eBay now.. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=111097305646&alt=web


----------



## jun3machina

I love the color of the Wellington. He does nice vibrant blues...his midtone to darker electric blues especially. O was watching a blue wallet on eBay for a while...


----------



## kateincali

lol

and to be picky, that's the same one as mine and it's the small


----------



## kateincali

Agreed. The blue on the Wellington is even nicer in person. It's difficult to photograph.

Now to decide if I also need the Brighton Rose. I'm not sure I need two blue bags, but it's a completely different style, at least.


----------



## jun3machina

I love that faith....love!


----------



## jun3machina

Is it roughly single size?


----------



## kateincali

It's about the size of a large single, yeah


----------



## kateincali

I'm sure I'll keep both. They're different enough


----------



## jun3machina

They totally are! Glad your keeping both. I got an email confirmation that MJ repairs had shipped my bag back but still nothing. do they ship FedEx ground? Ugh. I even followed up and asked for tracking but nothing


----------



## kateincali

how irritating that you haven't gotten a tracking number yet. i always received things within a few days, but then it's been a few months since repairs has sent me anything


----------



## jun3machina

It's been a week. I thought it would have arrived by now


----------



## kateincali

Yeah, that's odd


----------



## jun3machina

Did they ever give you tracking?


----------



## kateincali

Always but it was different people then, I think


----------



## kateincali

I thought I would take an hour today to clean the lining of a bag and reapply a bit of edge paint that had peeled.

It took about 3 hours for the bag to dry after I dropped it in the sink. It took me another half hour to clean up the edge paint I spilled, on the floor and on me. 

I am not remotely useful.


----------



## kateincali

I keep getting a posting error and then it posts twice. Annoying.


----------



## llaga22

I used this pretty today! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And my friend had her Stam too! 



And here's a shameless selfie! Hahahahah


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> I used this pretty today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085071
> 
> 
> And my friend had her Stam too!
> View attachment 3085072
> 
> 
> And here's a shameless selfie! Hahahahah
> 
> View attachment 3085073



love the eugenie. i wish i hadn't sold mine

your friends stam is gorgeous!


----------



## nascar fan

llaga22 said:


> I used this pretty today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085071
> 
> 
> And my friend had her Stam too!
> View attachment 3085072
> 
> 
> And here's a shameless selfie! Hahahahah
> 
> View attachment 3085073


love the shameless selfie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and that stam is a beauty


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> I used this pretty today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3085071
> 
> 
> And my friend had her Stam too!
> View attachment 3085072
> 
> 
> And here's a shameless selfie! Hahahahah
> 
> View attachment 3085073


You look beautiful!


----------



## ElainePG

Be still my beating heart... a Sephora has opened at our one and only shopping mall! I popped in the other day and got to see ALL the Marc Jacobs products up close and personal. Didn't buy anything, because I had just come from Macy's where I popped for 2 Chanel lipsticks, but I'm sure I'll do some serious damage in the future.

The Sephora store is just down from the Apple store. Could they *possibly* make it any more tempting?


----------



## kateincali

Oh fun! It'll be nice to be able to see it all in person.


----------



## jun3machina

ElainePG said:


> Be still my beating heart... a Sephora has opened at our one and only shopping mall! I popped in the other day and got to see ALL the Marc Jacobs products up close and personal. Didn't buy anything, because I had just come from Macy's where I popped for 2 Chanel lipsticks, but I'm sure I'll do some serious damage in the future.
> 
> The Sephora store is just down from the Apple store. Could they *possibly* make it any more tempting?



We have one too. Took my daughter to the Disney store, wanted to go in real bad but resisted


----------



## jun3machina

My mate bag is finally back and fixed...spent all morning playing tag with FedEx though since they came ridiculously late yesterday and marked ' final attempt' at the first attempt at delivery. Ugh


----------



## kateincali

pic?


----------



## kateincali

i really wish i could find a stud for the luxe st mark's. i took it out today intending to take photos and list it, but it's just so pretty and i would totally use it if i could find a replacement


----------



## jun3machina

I'll post one when I get home. Any pic of the missing  stud? Was it the plastic covered ones?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I'll post one when I get home. Any pic of the missing  stud? Was it the plastic covered ones?




I don't have a close up photo but yeah, it's the plastic one. It's right in the middle, too.


----------



## jun3machina

Did you contact them about it? That's crappy they won't make an exception


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Did you contact them about it? That's crappy they won't make an exception




I did last year, they said they didn't have one


----------



## jun3machina

That sucks faith!


----------



## kateincali

meh, it's ok. as a last resort i can always take a stud from the back corner, i guess


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Hi ladies! I'm usually in the Coach forum, but I went on a bit of an MJ binge on ebay this past weekend, lol! I wanted a new work bag to add to my collection, so I got an MbyMJ striped Take me Tote (in red and black). A new bag sometimes needs a new wallet, so I also bought an MJ black pushlock coin purse (will decide whether or not to keep it based on its condition). And thennnn I stumbled upon a Thunderdome clutch that was too much of a steal to pass up. Will post pictures when they arrive!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

faith_ann said:


> I don't have a close up photo but yeah, it's the plastic one. It's right in the middle, too.
> 
> View attachment 3088403


It's actually not THAT noticeable... but it would totally bother me too. I wonder if you can get a similar stud and paint it, and then have someone attach it?


----------



## kateincali

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> It's actually not THAT noticeable... but it would totally bother me too. I wonder if you can get a similar stud and paint it, and then have someone attach it?




The studs are plastic so unfortunately I think it would stand out if I painted one. I haven't been able to find one that's an almost match, either. I currently live in the middle of nowhere, but maybe I can find something similar at a crafts store once I move.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

faith_ann said:


> The studs are plastic so unfortunately I think it would stand out if I painted one. I haven't been able to find one that's an almost match, either. I currently live in the middle of nowhere, but maybe I can find something similar at a crafts store once I move.


Yeah, either that or maybe ebay. Some Etsy shops (rivetbuttonshop, for instance) also have random odds and ends like studs.


----------



## jun3machina

I have studs @faith....not sure how big they are, but if one would work I'd ship it to you


----------



## jun3machina

They're sewn on?


----------



## jun3machina

Or pronged like the bedazzle kind?


----------



## kateincali

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Yeah, either that or maybe ebay. Some Etsy shops (rivetbuttonshop, for instance) also have random odds and ends like studs.



i've had that etsy store bookmarked for a long time, hoping they'd get a similar stud in, but i think these were special studs made of unicorn horns or something, because i really can't find them anywhere online.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I have studs @faith....not sure how big they are, but if one would work I'd ship it to you





jun3machina said:


> They're sewn on?





jun3machina said:


> Or pronged like the bedazzle kind?



oh that's really sweet of you. they're just short of 1/4" and snap in, but i'm ok with just gluing if i have to


----------



## kateincali

for whatever reason, yesterday i thought it would be fun to start a marc jacobs instagram page

i'm not sure what made me think i wouldn't get bored with it within a day


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> meh, it's ok. as a last resort i can always take a stud from the back corner, i guess


I was thinking that, but I was afraid if I suggested it you'd throw the bag at my head. 

But since YOU brought it up... I think you could absolutely take a stud from the very bottom of the bag, in the very back corner, and nobody would ever notice.


----------



## ElainePG

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Hi ladies! I'm usually in the Coach forum, but I went on a bit of an MJ binge on ebay this past weekend, lol! I wanted a new work bag to add to my collection, so I got an MbyMJ striped Take me Tote (in red and black). A new bag sometimes needs a new wallet, so I also bought an MJ black pushlock coin purse (will decide whether or not to keep it based on its condition). And thennnn I stumbled upon a Thunderdome clutch that was too much of a steal to pass up. Will post pictures when they arrive!


Congrats on your purchases! Look forward to seeing photos.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I was thinking that, but I was afraid if I suggested it you'd throw the bag at my head.
> 
> 
> 
> But since YOU brought it up... I think you could absolutely take a stud from the very bottom of the bag, in the very back corner, and nobody would ever notice.




Haha, the bag is pretty smooshy, it wouldn't hurt much 

There is a stud that's pretty much in the fold of the corner, if that description makes sense. It still feels a little wrong to do, though...


----------



## kateincali

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Hi ladies! I'm usually in the Coach forum, but I went on a bit of an MJ binge on ebay this past weekend, lol! I wanted a new work bag to add to my collection, so I got an MbyMJ striped Take me Tote (in red and black). A new bag sometimes needs a new wallet, so I also bought an MJ black pushlock coin purse (will decide whether or not to keep it based on its condition). And thennnn I stumbled upon a Thunderdome clutch that was too much of a steal to pass up. Will post pictures when they arrive!




Welcome to the MJ forum!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Haha, the bag is pretty smooshy, it wouldn't hurt much
> 
> There is a stud that's pretty much in the fold of the corner, if that description makes sense. It still feels a little wrong to do, though...


I don't know why it would feel wrong... better a missing stud from an invisible place than a missing stud right in the center of the bag, where it's totally visible!

If it were my bag, and if I were at all competent at handbag refurbishing, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I don't know why it would feel wrong... better a missing stud from an invisible place than a missing stud right in the center of the bag, where it's totally visible!
> 
> If it were my bag, and if I were at all competent at handbag refurbishing, I'd do it in a heartbeat.




True. It just bothers me that there will be one missing at all.


----------



## nascar fan

Very interesting read:
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/woman-abandoned-longtime-wardrobe-staple-211305337.html


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Very interesting read:
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/woman-abandoned-longtime-wardrobe-staple-211305337.html


Fascinating! Thanks for the article, nas.


----------



## kateincali

Well, the potential bright side to that article is that my eyeballs may no longer be subjected to so many Michael Kors bags in public.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Well, the potential bright side to that article is that my eyeballs may no longer be subjected to so many Michael Kors bags in public.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

faith_ann said:


> Well, the potential bright side to that article is that my eyeballs may no longer be subjected to so many Michael Kors bags in public.


LOL! I'm hopeful that that is the case, too. Everyone in DC has Kors....


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ElainePG said:


> Congrats on your purchases! Look forward to seeing photos.


I received one bag today, but am wondering if I should just wait til I get my other two goodies and post the pics together...?


----------



## Eru

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> LOL! I'm hopeful that that is the case, too. Everyone in DC has Kors....



You're in DC?  I lived there (worked at Dupont) until a few months ago!  Where in DC are you? 

And yes, everyone on the metro has Michael Kors or Kate Spade, although the MK ones offend me more because they're all the same (I've always had a soft spot for KS's weird things).


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Eru said:


> You're in DC?  I lived there (worked at Dupont) until a few months ago!  Where in DC are you?
> 
> And yes, everyone on the metro has Michael Kors or Kate Spade, although the MK ones offend me more because they're all the same (I've always had a soft spot for KS's weird things).


I live near Waterfront (near the ballpark.) Yes, everyone has the same MK bags, usually the signature print. If it's not MK that I see, it's Tory Burch Reva flats. 

Kate Spade has the cutest little coin purses and clutches, but whenever I try to find one, it's more than I want to pay. lol


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> for whatever reason, yesterday i thought it would be fun to start a marc jacobs instagram page
> 
> i'm not sure what made me think i wouldn't get bored with it within a day



I've had that thought, but then I'd have to have a separate email and it started getting complicated...


----------



## jun3machina

I love the thunder dome bags, scared they would be heavy though


----------



## jun3machina

nascar fan said:


> Very interesting read:
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/woman-abandoned-longtime-wardrobe-staple-211305337.html



Great read! I think MJ is feeling this too and why he closed shop with mbmj, and I think he'll try to create more exclusivity with MJ. The one thing I think may be hurting the status of his brand is the extensiveness if his sale cuts. But at the same time, he's probably making more doing it this way than allowing nordstroms/neimans etc to pocket profit and discounts


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Fascinating! Thanks for the article, nas.


You're welcome.  



faith_ann said:


> Well, the potential bright side to that article is that my eyeballs may no longer be subjected to so many Michael Kors bags in public.


They are EVERYWHERE.



jun3machina said:


> Great read! I think MJ is feeling this too and why he closed shop with mbmj, and I think he'll try to create more exclusivity with MJ. The one thing I think may be hurting the status of his brand is the extensiveness if his sale cuts. But at the same time, he's probably making more doing it this way than allowing nordstroms/neimans etc to pocket profit and discounts


I hope it means more exclusivity and not the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## jun3machina

I do hope so too nas


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I love the thunder dome bags, scared they would be heavy though



i had one and they are actually surprisingly light. i would have kept it but it arrived damaged. super cute.


----------



## kateincali

even though i'm banned, i came across a pretty pink little stam from a lovely PFer yesterday and couldn't resist. it should be here monday.

at 3, i think i've reached my limit of pink stams now. 

unless i find the sequined one.

or the new york rocker.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> even though i'm banned, i came across a pretty pink little stam from a lovely PFer yesterday and couldn't resist. it should be here monday.
> 
> at 3, i think i've reached my limit of pink stams now.
> 
> unless i find the sequined one.
> 
> or the new york rocker.


Are they at least 3 different SHADES of pink???


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Are they at least 3 different SHADES of pink???




Yes. I have the regular size hot pink stam and the python embossed stardust crossbody little stam. The one I purchased is a classic quilted leather crossbody little stam. So they're all pretty different.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Yes. I have the regular size hot pink stam and the python embossed stardust crossbody little stam. The one I purchased is a classic quilted leather crossbody little stam. So they're all pretty different.


They sound delish! Especially the stardust crossbody. Any energy for a group shot?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> They sound delish! Especially the stardust crossbody. Any energy for a group shot?




My bags are all in boxes  have been for months. I was overly optimistic about being able to get the f out of here...

I'll take a pic of the new addition once it's here, though


----------



## kateincali

Jun...I would additionally like to add to that authentication that the seller of the red bag is one of the most unpleasant sellers I've come across...but I won't because I'm nice 

Little Stam should be here today [emoji177]


----------



## missmoimoi

My bag lust/love will never end. These are marked down but not enough to warrant me buying anything! [emoji38][emoji16]
Cardamom colour is not divine imo but ok. I have black Prada similar to this satchel here...ugh, no excuse to buy [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

missmoimoi said:


> My bag lust/love will never end. These are marked down but not enough to warrant me buying anything! [emoji38][emoji16]
> Cardamom colour is not divine imo but ok. I have black Prada similar to this satchel here...ugh, no excuse to buy [emoji6]
> View attachment 3093847
> 
> View attachment 3093848
> 
> View attachment 3093849
> 
> View attachment 3093850



is that the Lucrezia? love the blue


----------



## kateincali

Here is my lovely new-to-me little stam from a wonderful PFer. It's my new favourite bag


----------



## missmoimoi

faith_ann said:


> Here is my lovely new-to-me little stam from a wonderful PFer. It's my new favourite bag


.


OH - pink is so pretty...and quilted!  Very nice!  Congrats!!!!


Yes, the blue doctors bag is a med Lucrezia.  I did a bit of research and the MbMJ bags I'm eyeballing are:


1. Luna Alaina top handle - 100% cow leather NOT saffiano version (I don't like saffiano leather anyway).  I always go for hand bags that look like this!  How many top handle doctor or bowling bags can one girl have?  Too many or never enough.


2. Mariska Q backpack - this one is very practical and fits comfy.  Like I said though, the Cardamom colour is just ok, acceptable but I've seen so many luscious, divine burgundy, wine or oxblood leathers kwim?  This one is rather flat, dull and bland but it's ok - not hideous and still neutral enough.


Neither bag is a screaming deal either...let's see if they last.


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> Here is my lovely new-to-me little stam from a wonderful PFer. It's my new favourite bag




Just gorgeous, faith_ann! Now that's a color!!!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Here is my lovely new-to-me little stam from a wonderful PFer. It's my new favourite bag


Just one word: YUM!!!!!

I can definitely see why you absolutely had to have it. And it looks as though it's in perfect condition, too. 

Well done!


----------



## kateincali

missmoimoi said:


> .OH - pink is so pretty...and quilted!  Very nice!  Congrats!!!!
> 
> Yes, the blue doctors bag is a med Lucrezia.  I did a bit of research and the MbMJ bags I'm eyeballing are:
> 
> 1. Luna Alaina top handle - 100% cow leather NOT saffiano version (I don't like saffiano leather anyway).  I always go for hand bags that look like this!  How many top handle doctor or bowling bags can one girl have?  Too many or never enough.
> 
> 2. Mariska Q backpack - this one is very practical and fits comfy.  Like I said though, the Cardamom colour is just ok, acceptable but I've seen so many luscious, divine burgundy, wine or oxblood leathers kwim?  This one is rather flat, dull and bland but it's ok - not hideous and still neutral enough.
> 
> Neither bag is a screaming deal either...let's see if they last.



Thank you!

The Givenchy is 

Cardamom looks more purple than it was on the PTTM Natasha's, or maybe it's just the lighting







One of my favourite wine reds is the Mae from the collection line. I keep almost putting it on the chopping block since it hasn't gotten any use, but the colour really is lovely. It's a tough shade to get just right.


----------



## kateincali

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous, faith_ann! Now that's a color!!!





ElainePG said:


> Just one word: YUM!!!!!
> 
> I can definitely see why you absolutely had to have it. And it looks as though it's in perfect condition, too.
> 
> Well done!



Thank you both! I'm thrilled to have found it, and it's in wonderful condition.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The Givenchy is
> 
> Cardamom looks more purple than it was on the PTTM Natasha's, or maybe it's just the lighting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of my favourite wine reds is the Mae from the collection line*. I keep almost putting it on the chopping block since it hasn't gotten any use, but the colour really is lovely. It's a tough shade to get just right.


Wowza on that Mae! You really have an amazing collection. Mr. Jacobs should hire you to create & curate a museum for his best handbags.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wowza on that Mae! You really have an amazing collection. Mr. Jacobs should hire you to create & curate a museum for his best handbags.




In my dream world! I was bored last week and did this with some former/current bags https://instagram.com/mostlymarc/

I thought it would be fun, then I got to 126 and wasn't even halfway through and then I was over it 

When I unpack bags I might do a collection thread. I have too much time on my hands, clearly


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> In my dream world! I was bored last week and did this with some former/current bags https://instagram.com/mostlymarc/
> 
> I thought it would be fun, then I got to 126 and wasn't even halfway through and then I was over it
> 
> When I unpack bags I might do a collection thread. I have too much time on my hands, clearly


Beautiful!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Here are my new pretties. Disappointed that the Thunderdone clutch is dark brown instead of black... I already potential outfits planned. 

(I added a tokidoki charm to the Take me Tote.)


----------



## kateincali

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Here are my new pretties. Disappointed that the Thunderdone clutch is dark brown instead of black... I already potential outfits planned.
> 
> 
> 
> (I added a tokidoki charm to the Take me Tote.)




Very cute! Sorry you didn't get the color you wanted, though


----------



## kateincali

someone be my bag twin(ish)

Rare Almond Sweet Punk Siouxsie
$550 or best offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281770565366


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Very cute! Sorry you didn't get the color you wanted, though


+1... can you return the bag that arrived in the wrong color?


----------



## Bagcandyuk

missmoimoi said:


> My bag lust/love will never end. These are marked down but not enough to warrant me buying anything! [emoji38][emoji16]
> Cardamom colour is not divine imo but ok. I have black Prada similar to this satchel here...ugh, no excuse to buy [emoji6]
> View attachment 3093847
> 
> View attachment 3093848
> 
> View attachment 3093849
> 
> View attachment 3093850


Which store is that?


----------



## kateincali

Could I possibly get some opinions, pretty please?

I edited my collection but am rethinking my decisions. I know no one can decide for me, but what would you keep and what would you get rid of? I sometimes find getting rid of things overwhelming (I tend to either get rid of everything or keep it all) and it can help to get other opinions.

- Black St. Marks. I love the style but not the strap drop, though I do have a long strap I can easily use instead. I'm partial to padlock bags. I already have one in taupe python and feel like I don't need 2, but maybe the python one should go instead. 

- Red Venetia. I like the color but do prefer my large red single, which is a similar shade. I don't have a bag this shape. The silver hammered hardware is my favourite combo, but the single also has that. 

- Bordeaux Mae. I don't have anything this color. Love the leather entwined chain and the crossbody option. The turnlock is a little small IMO but manageable. 

- Blue Wellington. Adore the color. Size is a bit larger than I need and I wish there was a longer strap. Suppose I could buy a longer strap at some point.

- Blue Rose. I love everything about this except for the fact that it's lambskin and therefore not as durable as say, the Wellington. 

- The Buddy. Lightweight and I really like the antiqued gold hardware and flat quilting. I don't have a 'classic' brown bag. I don't really like brown, but I like this brown. I think. It would be a good bag if I ever decide to get an adult job


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> Jun...I would additionally like to add to that authentication that the seller of the red bag is one of the most unpleasant sellers I've come across...but I won't because I'm nice
> 
> Little Stam should be here today [emoji177]



Haha!


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> Here is my lovely new-to-me little stam from a wonderful PFer. It's my new favourite bag



It's so cute! And sooo bubblegum! Congrats!


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> In my dream world! I was bored last week and did this with some former/current bags https://instagram.com/mostlymarc/
> 
> I thought it would be fun, then I got to 126 and wasn't even halfway through and then I was over it
> 
> When I unpack bags I might do a collection thread. I have too much time on my hands, clearly



Yes!!!


----------



## jun3machina

Faith- I want your buddy!!


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Haha!


i said unpleasant but i'm just a hater jealous of her gorgeous MJ bag, what do i know...



jun3machina said:


> It's so cute! And sooo bubblegum! Congrats!


thanks! it's the perfect everyday pink shade for me



jun3machina said:


> Yes!!!


you want to come take the photos of them for me? i pay in vodka and carl's jr. cheeseburgers 



jun3machina said:


> Faith- I want your buddy!!


i might want the buddy, too, though

but i still don't want the paloma


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> i said unpleasant but i'm just a hater jealous of her gorgeous MJ bag, what do i know...
> 
> 
> thanks! it's the perfect everyday pink shade for me
> 
> 
> you want to come take the photos of them for me? i pay in vodka and carl's jr. cheeseburgers
> 
> 
> i might want the buddy, too, though
> 
> but i still don't want the paloma



I want the buddy and the Paloma. Hahah. Dude, if you lived closer I would absolutely take you up on that offer. You might be the only person that would indulge my love of photographing handbags..and vodka.


----------



## jun3machina

I'm mad at myself. My NR had this gorgeous marchesa voyage dress, all white rayon with silver cap sleeve embroidery that was the embodiment of my fantasy of being that brunette gal from the mummy, just for her wardrobe...and I went back and it sold. I can't find it online anywhere....super sads!!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Could I possibly get some opinions, pretty please?
> 
> I edited my collection but am rethinking my decisions. I know no one can decide for me, but what would you keep and what would you get rid of? I sometimes find getting rid of things overwhelming (I tend to either get rid of everything or keep it all) and it can help to get other opinions.
> 
> - Black St. Marks. I love the style but not the strap drop, though I do have a long strap I can easily use instead. I'm partial to padlock bags. I already have one in taupe python and feel like I don't need 2, but maybe the python one should go instead.
> 
> - Red Venetia. I like the color but do prefer my large red single, which is a similar shade. I don't have a bag this shape. The silver hammered hardware is my favourite combo, but the single also has that.
> 
> - Bordeaux Mae. I don't have anything this color. Love the leather entwined chain and the crossbody option. The turnlock is a little small IMO but manageable.
> 
> - Blue Wellington. Adore the color. Size is a bit larger than I need and I wish there was a longer strap. Suppose I could buy a longer strap at some point.
> 
> - Blue Rose. I love everything about this except for the fact that it's lambskin and therefore not as durable as say, the Wellington.
> 
> - The Buddy. Lightweight and I really like the antiqued gold hardware and flat quilting. I don't have a 'classic' brown bag. I don't really like brown, but I like this brown. I think. It would be a good bag if I ever decide to get an adult job
> 
> View attachment 3094860
> 
> View attachment 3094861
> 
> View attachment 3094863
> 
> View attachment 3094865
> 
> View attachment 3094867
> 
> View attachment 3094868
> 
> View attachment 3094869



Okay. Since you asked, and keeping in mind this is all terribly personal:

1. I prefer the python St. Marks to the black St. Marks. The design stands out more. The black one doesn't show the design of the bag (and the studs) nearly as well.
2. Since you have the Wellington, I think the Blue Rose is redundant. But that's just me... I've never been a fan of the closure.
3. I personally love The Buddy, but if you aren't absolutely madly in love with brown as a color, then you'll never carry it. Do you have outfits that go with it? Shoes? Would you be excited if I told you that you HAD to carry it tomorrow? If not, then it should go.
4. Since you already have the red Single (which, I don't mind saying, makes me drool) the Venetia might be redundant. They are a bit different, of course, but if there's a day you're going to carry a red bag, is there a special reason why you'd carry one over the other? For example, does one hold more? Is one sturdier? If they're pretty much the same, then maybe you should pick your favorite and sell the other.

Okay... that's it for advice. Hope it was helpful!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

faith_ann said:


> Very cute! Sorry you didn't get the color you wanted, though





ElainePG said:


> +1... can you return the bag that arrived in the wrong color?



It's ok, I got it for such a good deal that I decided to sell it if I wasn't completely in love. *shrugs*


----------



## jun3machina

I agree about the st. Marks...taupe over black. O prefer the small blue bag over the Wellington. I like the way the Wellington looks but I think it's one of those bags that looks better than it function, if you know what I mean.


----------



## jun3machina

I'm 'meh' on the red Venetia, unless it serves a purpose the other bags don't. I love the buddy. I want the buddy. That is all


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I want the buddy and the Paloma. Hahah. Dude, if you lived closer I would absolutely take you up on that offer. *You might be the only person that would indulge my love of photographing handbags..and vodka*.




It's sadly not a combination many people understand


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I'm mad at myself. My NR had this gorgeous marchesa voyage dress, all white rayon with silver cap sleeve embroidery that was the embodiment of my fantasy of being that brunette gal from the mummy, just for her wardrobe...and I went back and it sold. I can't find it online anywhere....super sads!!




Aw, sorry. More details? I can google image search like...well like someone really good at google image searching


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> Aw, sorry. More details? I can google image search like...well like someone really good at google image searching



I spent like an hour trying to find it yesterday  it had cap sleeved, tiny lil buttons all the way up the front, a front center slit/opening with silver embroidered on front shoulders. Long, floor length. It was very 1930s vogue. If you can find it, I'll buy you a sample sized vodka from bevmo!


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> It's sadly not a combination many people understand



It's a shame really..   I like to think of our kind as special.. We're a niche inside of a niche inside of something else... So maybe not so special but incredibly weird..  But I think the alcohol ads an air of mystique..


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Okay. Since you asked, and keeping in mind this is all terribly personal:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I prefer the python St. Marks to the black St. Marks. The design stands out more. The black one doesn't show the design of the bag (and the studs) nearly as well.
> 
> 2. Since you have the Wellington, I think the Blue Rose is redundant. But that's just me... I've never been a fan of the closure.
> 
> 3. I personally love The Buddy, but if you aren't absolutely madly in love with brown as a color, then you'll never carry it. Do you have outfits that go with it? Shoes? Would you be excited if I told you that you HAD to carry it tomorrow? If not, then it should go.
> 
> 4. Since you already have the red Single (which, I don't mind saying, makes me drool) the Venetia might be redundant. They are a bit different, of course, but if there's a day you're going to carry a red bag, is there a special reason why you'd carry one over the other? For example, does one hold more? Is one sturdier? If they're pretty much the same, then maybe you should pick your favorite and sell the other.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... that's it for advice. Hope it was helpful!






jun3machina said:


> I agree about the st. Marks...taupe over black. O prefer the small blue bag over the Wellington. I like the way the Wellington looks but I think it's one of those bags that looks better than it function, if you know what I mean.






jun3machina said:


> I'm 'meh' on the red Venetia, unless it serves a purpose the other bags don't. I love the buddy. I want the buddy. That is all




That was helpful, thank you both!

Elaine, the black St. Marks actually doesn't have studs like the taupe python version, it's a cut leather detail instead. I'm leaning toward keeping both since they're such different styles.

The closure on the Blue Rose doesn't bother me, but I forgot to mention the separate compartment in the back I don't really like. I'm not sure why it couldn't just have been a back zip pocket.




I think the Wellington is actually pretty functional. It might be good to have a larger bag if I ever need one.

I definitely like the red large single much, much more than the Venetia, so I guess that one is the easiest one to cut. It's very pretty but it would make more sense to find one in another color (I'm partial to the acid green)

The Mae was forgotten but I'm 99% sure it should be a keeper.

I have outfits that would go with the Buddy and I do love the look of it. Honestly, I think the fact that I paid more for it than I'm comfortable with is my only real issue with the bag, but I probably won't make that money back by selling it, anyway. 

So the Venetia is a definite no go and the black St Marks and Blue Rose are maybes. The Wellington is on the safe list for now and the Buddy will join it if I can somehow justify it to myself. 

Thanks for the input again!


----------



## jun3machina

Mae reminds me too much of the mixed chain bag, which I wanted forever, then got and was disappointed, so I'm projecting my disappointment onto the Mae.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I spent like an hour trying to find it yesterday  it had cap sleeved, tiny lil buttons all the way up the front, a front center slit/opening with silver embroidered on front shoulders. Long, floor length. It was very 1930s vogue. If you can find it, I'll buy you a sample sized vodka from bevmo!







No luck so far, but I came cross this and now I'm obsessed. It's only $9,950!

Do you think maybe someone was trying it on when you went back for it? Maybe it'll be there tomorrow or was in the wrong rack?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Mae reminds me too much of the mixed chain bag, which I wanted forever, then got and was disappointed, so I'm projecting my disappointment onto the Mae.




Lol the mixed chain pochettes were very meh. Loved the viv's, though


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> View attachment 3095417
> 
> 
> No luck so far, but I came cross this and now I'm obsessed. It's only $9,950!
> 
> Do you think maybe someone was trying it on when you went back for it? Maybe it'll be there tomorrow or was in the wrong rack?



Maybe I'll go back. I have to get my mom a bday gift. That's a fine excuse to have hubby watch DD and me to go shop. I never shop anymore.. .I miss it


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Maybe I'll go back. I have to get my mom a bday gift. That's a fine excuse to have hubby watch DD and me to go shop. I never shop anymore.. .I miss it




I hear you! There is literally no place to shop here. Even the Walmart left lol (it couldn't afford the electric bill, which should tell you something about the crazy high rates here if f'ing Walmart leaves)


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> I hear you! There is literally no place to shop here. Even the Walmart left lol (it couldn't afford the electric bill, which should tell you something about the crazy high rates here if f'ing Walmart leaves)



That's crazy cray.


----------



## kateincali

I feel like I should have bid on the black Stam with silver HW for $136


----------



## Eru

I actually much prefer the black St. Mark's by a lot!  Team black purse.  I love the cute detail--I think it can go from very casual to super formal.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> I actually much prefer the black St. Mark's by a lot!  Team black purse.  I love the cute detail--I think it can go from very casual to super formal.




I agree. I think I'll get a lot of use out of it especially if I use a longer strap (though I like the leather entwined resin chain)


----------



## kateincali

Jun, I really really want that mate


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Jun, I really really want that mate


Which mate is that, Faith?


----------



## missmoimoi

I've been known to binge but I'm trying to be good. I have 5 MbMJ handbags and I've taken a massive break from the brand...now I feel a binge coming on [emoji15][emoji38][emoji8]
Two new bags has become three, four, five...maybe I can keep it down to three tops, ok four?


----------



## missmoimoi

This is what my MbMJ priority wish list looks like right now:

1. black Luna Alaina top handle smooth cow leather - I need this like I need another hole in my head!  I already have several handbags that look a LOT like this but I still want it.  I really want it.

2. mini Natasha pink bubblegum - it's a decent size SO cute
3. mini quilted Natasha - peachy coral
4. mini perforated Natasha - baby blue - so pretty with contrasting black.  It doesn't photograph so nice, looks washed out
5. Q Mariska w silver hw - cardamom, just not the prettiest colour.  It's on sale on the website too but it's ok...a flat dull greyish burgundy colour.  
6. dark camel/black perforated Natasha - 2 sizes in stock

The cream colour/tan trimmed Luna Alaina top handle is not on my list but I just wanted to show a photo.

The black suede bag is very nice but it's not on mark down like the other bags...


----------



## kateincali

I'm not really a MBMJ girl but I kind of like the white perforated Natasha 

The shape of the black suede one looks awkward

If you like the style of the Mariska but not the color, there are other colors online on sale. I think it's cute in pop pink


----------



## missmoimoi

faith_ann said:


> I'm not really a MBMJ girl but I kind of like the white perforated Natasha
> 
> The shape of the black suede one looks awkward
> 
> If you like the style of the Mariska but not the color, there are other colors online on sale. I think it's cute in pop pink




The white perforated Natasha is actually baby blue [emoji2]. And yes, the suede bag sorta will always hang funny it's just like that. 

The way I describe the cardamom colour [emoji53][emoji19] obviously not loving it but it's marked down whereas the black ones are not.  Not good idea [emoji16]

Will have to get a grip.


----------



## kateincali

missmoimoi said:


> The white perforated Natasha is actually baby blue [emoji2]. And yes, the suede bag sorta will always hang funny it's just like that.
> 
> The way I describe the cardamom colour [emoji53][emoji19] obviously not loving it but it's marked down whereas the black ones are not.  Not good idea [emoji16]
> 
> Will have to get a grip.




Which you mentioned in your post, but I clearly can't read. I don't know how much they are there, but they're $229 at shopbop https://www.shopbop.com/new-perf-mini-natasha-marc/vp/v=1/1560298318.htm

I like it in black, too 

There are a few black Mariskas for under $300 on eBay, if that's the color you really want


----------



## kateincali

Well I didn't find a padlock for my paradise wallet, but I did find a black zip around studded lex with gold hardware on sale. Here's to hoping I actually get this one (I bought one before but my order was cancelled when it went OOS)


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> Jun, I really really want that mate


  you should buy it


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> you should buy it




If anyone would buy mine, anywhere, for anything...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Well I didn't find a padlock for my paradise wallet, but I did find a black zip around studded lex with gold hardware on sale. Here's to hoping I actually get this one (I bought one before but my order was cancelled when it went OOS)


Ooh, I hope you get it! I love my quilted lex; would LOVE to see a studded one. (Not to buy... I've banned myself on SLGs. I have too many, and they're so easy to justify because they can all be stored in one drawer!)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Ooh, I hope you get it! I love my quilted lex; would LOVE to see a studded one. (Not to buy... I've banned myself on SLGs. I have too many, and they're so easy to justify because they can all be stored in one drawer!)




It's this one and it shipped, yay!

m.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-leather-Paradise-Lex-studded-continental-wallet/cat20068/316576301/detail.fly

SLGs are a slippery slope. I had too many but recently sold my last non-essential one. I don't need more than two wallets...but if anyone ever sees a black firebird wallet, please tell me, I need one to match my Stam


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's this one and it shipped, yay!
> 
> m.bluefly.com/Marc-Jacobs-black-leather-Paradise-Lex-studded-continental-wallet/cat20068/316576301/detail.fly
> 
> SLGs are a slippery slope. I had too many but recently sold my last non-essential one. I don't need more than two wallets...*but if anyone ever sees a black firebird wallet, please tell me, I need one to match my Stam*



Because of course your wallet and your bag have to match. Right?

I just sold my last non-essential wallet, too, and donated one that I knew would never sell, and I feel as though I've lost 10 pounds. I guess guilt weighs more than I thought!

Your new wallet is really great. It will go with all your punk MJs.


----------



## jun3machina

I need a wallet something bad. I'm using this gorgeous, super antique 1920s or earlier 24k embossed one from Morocco and its on its last legs


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> *Because of course your wallet and your bag have to match. Right?*
> 
> I just sold my last non-essential wallet, too, and donated one that I knew would never sell, and I feel as though I've lost 10 pounds. I guess guilt weighs more than I thought!
> 
> Your new wallet is really great. It will go with all your punk MJs.



well, you know, i like to avoid the look of horror on people's faces when you pull a wallet out of a bag and it's a _completely different style_


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> I need a wallet something bad. I'm using this gorgeous, super antique 1920s or earlier 24k embossed one from Morocco and its on its last legs



that sounds pretty. is there a particular style you're looking for?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> well, you know, i like to avoid the look of horror on people's faces when you pull a wallet out of a bag and it's a _completely different style_


ikwym!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> ikwym!



it's basically announcing






when you don't have a matching wallet. why bother leaving the house at all? just stay home.


----------



## kateincali

it's actually nice out today and you don't get covered in sweat the second you step out the door. too bad there is honestly not a single place to go, unless i want to go to cvs.


----------



## jun3machina

cvs is fun...haha

i think im looking either for a slim venetia wallet, the new minimialistic one, or something with the hammered HW. i would like it to match...but i dont need a huge wallet... help me find something faith. im feeling lazy. haha


----------



## kateincali

cvs doesn't quite do it for me the way nordstrom rack does

why do you only want the wallets that are difficult to find?!


----------



## jun3machina

because im difficult like that


----------



## jun3machina

and it's probably why i've been using the same wallet for ages..hahah.


----------



## jun3machina

this ones almost named after you  http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...-Wallet-NWT-/261915432713?hash=item3cfb605709


----------



## jun3machina

this reminds me of you too faith...or those weird lil candies that come on paper... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...-Dot-Wallet-/331617813273?hash=item4d35f64319


----------



## jun3machina

ones i like but cant afford:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Marc-Ja...-Retail-575-/231415053178?hash=item35e1697b7a


----------



## jun3machina

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...allet-2-075-/121719465887?hash=item1c570ba79f


----------



## kateincali

ha. technically it's almost named after my future black and white japanese chin puppy 

i wish someone would buy something so that i can buy something. my one in, one out rule is behind by like 11

while looking at wallets for you, i found a wallet for me, but it is too expensive. why isn't it $50?
https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...-clutch-wallet-bag-new-3834883/?tref=category


----------



## jun3machina

more yum: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-tan-alligator-flap-bag-/291538832838?hash=item43e1118dc6


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> ha. technically it's almost named after my future black and white japanese chin puppy
> 
> i wish someone would buy something so that i can buy something. my one in, one out rule is behind by like 11
> 
> while looking at wallets for you, i found a wallet for me, but it is too expensive. why isn't it $50?
> https://www.tradesy.com/accessories...-clutch-wallet-bag-new-3834883/?tref=category


that would look amazing with your single


----------



## kateincali

i was going to suggest the lads wallet but couldn't find one reasonably priced

i've had that dot list on my wallet for i think nearly a year

here's a sort of matching bag for that wallet for ya 

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-crocodile-handle-bag


----------



## kateincali

i've also been watching that tan alligator bag. more out of curiosity since it isn't really my style, aside from being expensive, which maybe is my style

it would perfectly match my red single. but the wallet is more than twice what i paid for the bag


----------



## jun3machina

weird, this is where i live... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Pink-Handbag-Lot-194A-/291532130536?


----------



## kateincali

why did you have to link to that bag? it's pink crocodile. how am i not supposed to bid now?! i'm supposed to be banned. f*ck!


----------



## kateincali

It's 1 on a Saturday and I'm already drinking and watching a movie. It can only go up (down?) from here


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> this reminds me of you too faith...or those weird lil candies that come on paper... http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs...-Dot-Wallet-/331617813273?hash=item4d35f64319


If I may jump in? I love this one, but I wonder how tightly the little pink bobbles are stuck on? I'd hate to find them in the bottom of my handbag one day. Or, even worse, NOT in the bottom of my handbag, and not on the wallet, either. Do you think they're glued on, or do they go all the way through?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> If I may jump in? I love this one, but I wonder how tightly the little pink bobbles are stuck on? I'd hate to find them in the bottom of my handbag one day. Or, even worse, NOT in the bottom of my handbag, and not on the wallet, either. Do you think they're glued on, or do they go all the way through?




Having owned other things from this line, they should be screwed in


----------



## jun3machina

its bizarre to me all that stuff is coming out of my wee lil farm down...


----------



## jun3machina

the paloma is goat leather? i think i have a thing for goat leather...my 05 stam was goat, i think the venetia i have is goat...


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> the paloma is goat leather? i think i have a thing for goat leather...my 05 stam was goat, i think the venetia i have is goat...




Those auctions always go weirdly high. 

I'm not sure what leather it is, sorrys


----------



## ElainePG

I can't effing believe it! Someone got that hot pink croc bag for $550!

I had to (literally) sit on my hands to keep from bidding on it!


----------



## jun3machina

yum http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...quoise-1495-/331582715720?hash=item4d33deb748


----------



## ElainePG

I'm very tempted. Especially because I didn't pop for the auction bag.

But I just cleared out a bunch of SLGs...


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> yum http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-AUTHENT...quoise-1495-/331582715720?hash=item4d33deb748


That really IS a yum, jun. Do you know what sort of strap the Bruna has? I've always resisted it because of weight, but since this one is fabric...


----------



## jun3machina

double yum
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-shoulder-bag-322159


----------



## jun3machina

ElainePG said:


> That really IS a yum, jun. Do you know what sort of strap the Bruna has? I've always resisted it because of weight, but since this one is fabric...


i know NAS has a ton...i think. i dont think the weight is bad, especially since it's not leather..


----------



## kateincali

Oh the croc bag already ended? When I looked at it earlier it said it had 16 hrs left. Huh.

I've been watching that Bruna for awhile because it's pink leather lined, but I hate that it's fabric, that's going to end up pulling. I wish it was leather, I love that color way

The vortex is a pretty good deal. Someone be my bag almost twin


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That really IS a yum, jun. Do you know what sort of strap the Bruna has? I've always resisted it because of weight, but since this one is fabric...




Did you mean strap drop? The listing says 5.5" but every Bruna I've had has been 5"

I went back and looked and that pink croc says there's 8hrs left and the bid is $5. I'm confused.


----------



## jun3machina

i dont think the croc sophia has sold yet.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Did you mean strap drop? The listing says 5.5" but every Bruna I've had has been 5"
> 
> I went back and looked and that pink croc says there's 8hrs left and the bid is $5. I'm confused.


No, I meant is there an additional strap, or is it just the handles.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> No, I meant is there an additional strap, or is it just the handles.




Just the handles, no strap


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Did you mean strap drop? The listing says 5.5" but every Bruna I've had has been 5"
> 
> *I went back and looked and that pink croc says there's 8hrs left and the bid is $5. I'm confused.*



Right... but if you then click on "Watch The Live Event" you'll see that the bag already went up to be auctioned, and now it's listed as "unsold." So I was wrong about it going to someone for $550... it obviously didn't meet the reserve. The seller's estimate was US $810.00 - US $1,080.00, and they must have had a reserve of around $800-ish. So nobody got it.

In that case I'm no longer annoyed.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Just the handles, no strap


Whew. One less bag to crave!


----------



## jun3machina

i think their estimate was waaay off. someone got a croc venetia or blake not too long ago for a steal


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Right... but if you then click on "Watch The Live Event" you'll see that the bag already went up to be auctioned, and now it's listed as "unsold." So I was wrong about it going to someone for $550... it obviously didn't meet the reserve. The seller's estimate was US $810.00 - US $1,080.00, and they must have had a reserve of around $800-ish. So nobody got it.
> 
> 
> 
> In that case I'm no longer annoyed.




Oh, ok. I'm only on my phone so I can't see that. I knew you couldn't bid from your phone, but I didn't realize it showed completely different listing info.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Oh, ok. I'm only on my phone so I can't see that. I knew you couldn't bid from your phone, but I didn't realize it showed completely different listing info.


I'm on my laptop. Didn't realize that the phone & full-size computer showed things so differently.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> i think their estimate was waaay off. someone got a croc venetia or blake not too long ago for a steal




The yellow Blake on TRR? I think it was closer to $100 than $200 and I sometimes wish I had bought it 

I'm surprised the pink was even bid up to $550, tbh


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'm on my laptop. Didn't realize that the phone & full-size computer showed things so differently.




Yeah, my phone is lying to me. Rude


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> The yellow Blake on TRR? I think it was closer to $100 than $200 and I sometimes wish I had bought it
> 
> I'm surprised the pink was even bid up to $550, tbh


me too. no, the one i saw was blue...also a few months back some luck punk got an ombre red stam in ostrich for like under $300...i was dying


----------



## kateincali

I wish I'd seen the ostrich Stam. Maybe I did. Hard to keep track


----------



## jun3machina

just like this one. i think it went for like $150
http://www.fashionphile.com/marc-jacobs-ostrich-stam-cherry-73667


----------



## jun3machina

i think you need another pink bag faith: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...houlder-Bag-/271958732537?hash=item3f5200eef9


----------



## jun3machina

faith!!!!!!!!!!!! arg! you're killing me with that stones...  #needsallthemonies


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> just like this one. i think it went for like $150
> http://www.fashionphile.com/marc-jacobs-ostrich-stam-cherry-73667




I have no life at all, how could I possibly have missed that?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> i think you need another pink bag faith: http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...houlder-Bag-/271958732537?hash=item3f5200eef9




Not with the wear on the back, I don't. Small singles are too, well, small, anyway 

I wish the pink vortex was in better shape


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> faith!!!!!!!!!!!! arg! you're killing me with that stones...  #needsallthemonies



Idk why it's still around. It's so cute. Just too small for me


----------



## kateincali

Annoyed I missed this

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181827977673


----------



## jun3machina

i totally want it. i wish it had a shoulder strap...


----------



## kateincali

Me, too


----------



## kateincali

i wish i was a 37 and liked pointy toe shoes

https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/marc-jacobs-multi-color-flats-2879410/?tref=category


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i wish i was a 37 and liked pointy toe shoes
> 
> https://www.tradesy.com/shoes/marc-jacobs-multi-color-flats-2879410/?tref=category


I wish I was *thirty-seven* and liked pointy-toed shoes!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I wish I was *thirty-seven* and liked pointy-toed shoes!




Ha. I wish I was 17. Where's the do over button?

The wallet should be here tomorrow, yay


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Ha. I wish I was 17. *Where's the do over button?*
> 
> The wallet should be here tomorrow, yay



What... you mean you don't believe in reincarnation? I have a terrible feeling that next time I'm coming back as a mushroom. Or a garden slug.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> What... you mean you don't believe in reincarnation? I have a terrible feeling that next time I'm coming back as a mushroom. Or a garden slug.




Better a garden slug than a banana slug, unless you're into being licked by random people trying to make their tongue go numb your whole life


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *Better a garden slug than a banana slug*, unless you're into being licked by random people trying to make their tongue go numb your whole life



Oh, Faith, I haven't been THAT bad in this life!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Faith, I haven't been THAT bad in this life!



Few have been. Maybe the guy who killed the lion, for obvious reasons, and Sofia Vergara, also for what I feel are obvious reasons.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Few have been. Maybe the guy who killed the lion, for obvious reasons, and Sofia Vergara, also for what I feel are obvious reasons.


I think this tee is appropriate for people like that: 
http://www.revolveclothing.com/loca...iffer-tee-in-cabernet/dp/LCMI-WS165/?d=Womens


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I think this tee is appropriate for people like that:
> 
> http://www.revolveclothing.com/loca...iffer-tee-in-cabernet/dp/LCMI-WS165/?d=Womens




A very very long list


----------



## kateincali

I already have a Memphis in this color way or I would grab this. Hard to find

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262009676824


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> I already have a Memphis in this color way or I would grab this. Hard to find
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=262009676824


no! holy sh*t! i want!!
:cry:


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> no! holy sh*t! i want!!
> :cry:




It's pretty. I've always wanted the teal Memphis Stam but that will never happen


----------



## kateincali

If anyone has a spare $5.6k...

http://******/1TOSVLE

Good luck selling that on Posh, of all places. "Trade for my Coach bag?!"


----------



## jun3machina

woah..


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> If anyone has a spare $5.6k...
> 
> http://******/1TOSVLE
> 
> Good luck selling that on Posh, of all places. "Trade for my Coach bag?!"


Maybe she means $56.13? I mean, it IS on Posh...

"Trade for my Juicy bag charm?"


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Maybe she means $56.13? I mean, it IS on Posh...
> 
> 
> 
> "Trade for my Juicy bag charm?"




My next favourite is LOWEST. just like that. The question mark is dead 

I'm so hungry.


----------



## jun3machina

hahahaha. is posh really that bad? so there's poshmark, tradesy, bonanzle, what else?


----------



## kateincali

These are kind of cute even if they aren't cows

http://******/1JnyyWm


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> hahahaha. is posh really that bad? so there's poshmark, tradesy, bonanzle, what else?




Does anyone use bonz anymore? 

There are too many sites. Mercari is the new thing but I don't have the patience for another selling app.

I do all right on Posh but don't understand how I'm a top 10% seller. I do ok and most people do way worse, I guess


----------



## jun3machina

hahaha. his poor doggie! he's no cow! 

it's crazy how many sites there are now. it's good if you have the time to scour for good deals...but too much to keep track of for me. i just use ebay but hate it, and because i shipped a few things late, i've got limits on my account. and despite all the 'readin material' they send me on what i can do to improve as a seller, it's all a big joke and i go in a huge ebay link circle with no results.


----------



## kateincali

eBay does make selling difficult. I fell off the TRS list recently because I didn't quite reach 100 sales within the last 12 months, which means my listings are less visible in search results, so getting back up to 100 is going to be hard. It's being punished for not selling as much by making sure you can't sell anything.

Posh really isn't too bad. I like that it doesn't involve PayPal. The social aspect of it is a little exhausting, though.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> These are kind of cute even if they aren't cows
> 
> http://******/1JnyyWm


I thought your comment to her explaining that they actually weren't cows was very sweet and polite. 

She hasn't changed her listing title as of this morning, though!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I thought your comment to her explaining that they actually weren't cows was very sweet and polite.
> 
> She hasn't changed her listing title as of this morning, though!




Occasionally I'm nice 

$559 for this? Lord...
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=311348953353


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Occasionally I'm nice
> 
> $559 for this? Lord...
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=311348953353



I have no doubt whatsoever that occasionally you're nice.

Someone bought that Stam! Not for $559, though. I wonder how much they got it for???


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I have no doubt whatsoever that occasionally you're nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone bought that Stam! Not for $559, though. I wonder how much they got it for???




That's the sweetest thing anyone's said to me my whole life 

Oh it was a best offer? That makes me feel a little better...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I have no doubt whatsoever that occasionally you're nice.
> 
> Someone bought that Stam! Not for $559, though. I wonder how much they got it for???



It sold for $300. Still a lot higher than those usually go for


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> eBay does make selling difficult. I fell off the TRS list recently because I didn't quite reach 100 sales within the last 12 months, which means my listings are less visible in search results, so getting back up to 100 is going to be hard. It's being punished for not selling as much by making sure you can't sell anything.
> 
> Posh really isn't too bad. I like that it doesn't involve PayPal. The social aspect of it is a little exhausting, though.


yes, this! damn it, ebay is terribly slow. havnt sold any bags in a while...it's like DEAD.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> yes, this! damn it, ebay is terribly slow. havnt sold any bags in a while...it's like DEAD.




Everyone I know who sells is having a really hard time moving anything, anywhere. Even very high volume sellers. It all suddenly stopped around mid-July, idk what happened


----------



## ElainePG

There a terrific full-length article on Marc Jacobs in this Sunday's New York Times, including an amazing video of Neville! 

I get it early because I subscribe on-line. See if this link works... it's definitely worth reading.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/20/t...p-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below&_r=0

And... who knows? Maybe after Sunday, there will be a renewed interest in his bags? Fingers crossed!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> There a terrific full-length article on Marc Jacobs in this Sunday's New York Times, including an amazing video of Neville!
> 
> I get it early because I subscribe on-line. See if this link works... it's definitely worth reading.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/20/t...p-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below&_r=0
> 
> And... who knows? Maybe after Sunday, there will be a renewed interest in his bags? Fingers crossed!



Thanks for the link. I'm interested to see what the label will look like now that he has so much control over it.

And I understand I'm zero fun, but god do I hate 85% of the MJ ads. I have no patience for "aren't I just so quirky?!" It bothers me  I know, I'm clearly awesome to hang out with at parties, but IMO the label has a branding issue 

no (i'm sorry, jun)






yes


----------



## kateincali

Love [emoji177]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thanks for the link. I'm interested to see what the label will look like now that he has so much control over it.
> 
> And I understand I'm zero fun, but god do I hate 85% of the MJ ads. I have no patience for "aren't I just so quirky?!" It bothers me  I know, I'm clearly awesome to hang out with at parties, but IMO the label has a branding issue
> 
> no (i'm sorry, jun)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes


I don't honestly love most of his clothes, and I can't say I've been blown away by his recent bags. But I do madly love the old handbag styles (i.e. the ones I own, LOL!). It was just pure luck that MJ was the first designer brand I happened to trip over, and then tPF taught me all I needed to know about building a collection.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> View attachment 3104794
> 
> 
> Love [emoji177]


Gorgeous wallet, faith! Well done!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I don't honestly love most of his clothes, and I can't say I've been blown away by his recent bags. But I do madly love the old handbag styles (i.e. the ones I own, LOL!). It was just pure luck that MJ was the first designer brand I happened to trip over, and then tPF taught me all I needed to know about building a collection.





ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous wallet, faith! Well done!



I guess what I was trying to say is that, while there are obviously some great shots within the ad campaigns, as a whole I think they overshadow the brand and turn off people looking for something a little...classier? I feel like there's more focus on shock value and strangeness rather than trying to make you actually want to buy something from the line. Just an opinion no one asked for from the world's oldest 27 year old

Thanks! I wish I had kept the silver version as well.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I guess what I was trying to say is that, while there are obviously some great shots within the ad campaigns, *as a whole I think they overshadow the brand and turn off people looking for something a little...classier? I feel like there's more focus on shock value and strangeness rather than trying to make you actually want to buy something from the line*. Just an opinion no one asked for from the world's oldest 27 year old
> 
> Thanks! I wish I had kept the silver version as well.



Well, I agree with you... most of the ads don't appeal to me at all... but i just figured it was because I'm ancient and therefore didn't "get" the message that the ads were projecting.

(Please feel free to jump in & disagree with me.)

(The part about me being ancient, I mean.)


----------



## jun3machina

I actually find his ads the most appealing part of the brand. They create something, a reaction, a story, a disgust, whatever that no other brand had been able to maintain season after season. He styles them so much and they are quirky that every time I see one I'm like "damn...WHO is a Marc Jacobs girl?". She's an enigma, she's that weird girl at the party, she's not always the most appealing thing but ******* I wanna know her.

They are very art house imho


----------



## jun3machina

And no offense taken @ faith...you're just jealous of my mad, quirky avatar  I get it.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Well, I agree with you... most of the ads don't appeal to me at all... but i just figured it was because I'm ancient and therefore didn't "get" the message that the ads were projecting.
> 
> 
> 
> (Please feel free to jump in & disagree with me.)
> 
> 
> 
> (The part about me being ancient, I mean.)




I measure ancientness against my Yorkie, and I'm pretty sure he's 8,726, give or take a few hundred years. So you're good.


----------



## kateincali

Art house is fine. But it's a niche market and I don't know if it's the right long term approach, from a business standpoint. 

I like Winona. Why can't people keep their mouth closed in photos these days, though?


----------



## Esquared72

Hey y'all. Hope everyone is doing well. Know I've been MIA for a while....life's been a little crazy so just been lurking a little. Wanted to share the bag I got with my Amex rewards points. It's an MbMJ style I always intended to try but never did. Being able to get it for free certainly made it an easy decision to finally give it a shot. I do love me some Faded Aluminum - same color I have the Natasha in and my mini Groovee key chain. 
View attachment 3105512


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hey y'all. Hope everyone is doing well. Know I've been MIA for a while....life's been a little crazy so just been lurking a little. Wanted to share the bag I got with my Amex rewards points. It's an MbMJ style I always intended to try but never did. Being able to get it for free certainly made it an easy decision to finally give it a shot. I do love me some Faded Aluminum - same color I have the Natasha in and my mini Groovee key chain.
> View attachment 3105512



hey! hope you've been well

congrats on the new bag! it's a great color and you certainly can't beat free


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hey y'all. Hope everyone is doing well. Know I've been MIA for a while....life's been a little crazy so just been lurking a little. Wanted to share the bag I got with my Amex rewards points. It's an MbMJ style I always intended to try but never did. Being able to get it for free certainly made it an easy decision to finally give it a shot. I do love me some Faded Aluminum - same color I have the Natasha in and my mini Groovee key chain.
> View attachment 3105512


It's a gorgeous color, eehlers! What's the style?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I measure ancientness against my Yorkie, and I'm pretty sure he's 8,726, give or take a few hundred years. So you're good.


Younger than an old Yorkie... um, okay, well, that's a relief.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Younger than an old Yorkie... um, okay, well, that's a relief.




You're making it sound worse than intended 

Eehlers bag is the classic q hillier


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *You're making it sound worse than intended*
> 
> Eehlers bag is the classic q hillier



Nah... just messin' with ya. I'm sure your Yorkie is a bundle of fun.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Nah... just messin' with ya. I'm sure your Yorkie is a bundle of fun.



oh, he's the joy that just keeps on going...


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> hey! hope you've been well
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the new bag! it's a great color and you certainly can't beat free







ElainePG said:


> It's a gorgeous color, eehlers! What's the style?




Thanks! Free is definitely sweet. 

It's the Classic Q Hillier, Elaine. Great bag to just throw on your shoulder - comfy to carry. 

I've been doing okay...just crazy busy with work, and have a few friends going through telenovela-level dramas right now, so life is a bit screwy. Ready for vacation - DH and I are going to Washington state next month and I'm counting down the days.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Thanks! Free is definitely sweet.
> 
> It's the Classic Q Hillier, Elaine. Great bag to just throw on your shoulder - comfy to carry.
> 
> I've been doing okay...just crazy busy with work, and have a few friends going through telenovela-level dramas right now, so life is a bit screwy. Ready for vacation - *DH and I are going to Washington state next month and I'm counting down the days*.



Weather should be perfect then. Which bag will you bring?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Weather should be perfect then. Which bag will you bring?




Hmmm...haven't thought much about it yet (shameful, I know! [emoji6]). Thinking a Longchamp tote as my carry-on, then maybe my Natasha for my walking out and about bag.


----------



## kateincali

Never mind the bag ban (again)


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> View attachment 3106535
> 
> 
> Never mind the bag ban (again)





I'm interrupting to say- that bag is fabulous!


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> I'm interrupting to say- that bag is fabulous!



hey there, thanks! i'm not supposed to be buying anything, but i really couldn't resist


----------



## Eru

(hello from London!  The bag game near Harrods was intense.  I saw more Hermes and Chanel in five minutes than you normally see in a year)


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hmmm...haven't thought much about it yet (shameful, I know! [emoji6]). *Thinking a Longchamp tote as my carry-on*, then maybe my Natasha for my walking out and about bag.


I love using a Longchamp as a carry-on. They're so easy to squish underneath a seat. I just treated myself to a customised one... red with a charcoal stripe, and my initials in pink. The red has blue undertones IRL, even though it came out looking orange-y in the photo.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> (hello from London!  The bag game near Harrods was intense.  I saw more Hermes and Chanel in five minutes than you normally see in a year)


Hi, Eru! What are you doing in London? Business or pleasure? Or a bit of each? Did you find anything exquisite at Harrods?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> View attachment 3106535
> 
> 
> Never mind the bag ban (again)


I *never* pay any mind to a bag ban. Wow... that's gorgeous! What style is it?


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> (hello from London!  The bag game near Harrods was intense.  I saw more Hermes and Chanel in five minutes than you normally see in a year)




I'm so jealous! Hope you're having an amazing time


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I *never* pay any mind to a bag ban. Wow... that's gorgeous! What style is it?




Thank you! It's a python embossed stardust beat bag


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thank you! It's a python embossed stardust beat bag


One of these days I'd love to own a stardust bag... they are SO glam! Did he ever make them with silver studs, rather than gold?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> One of these days I'd love to own a stardust bag... they are SO glam! Did he ever make them with silver studs, rather than gold?




There are a few with silver studs but not very many.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> There are a few with silver studs but not very many.


So now I have yet one more bag to daydream about...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> So now I have yet one more bag to daydream about...




Off the top of my head I can only think of python embossed singles and stams in grey, red, and silver. I think there was a black but I forget the style


----------



## jun3machina

reminds me of the bag i had...was it a misfit? cant remember...black embossed snake with silver studs...


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> reminds me of the bag i had...was it a misfit? cant remember...black embossed snake with silver studs...




I think so


----------



## jun3machina

Ugh...nothing is selling. This is crappy.


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Ugh...nothing is selling. This is crappy.




Yes. Yes it is.

I wish I was brave enough for 99 cent auctions


----------



## jun3machina

faith_ann said:


> Yes. Yes it is.
> 
> I wish I was brave enough for 99 cent auctions



Even I don't wanna try that ish in this market


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Even I don't wanna try that ish in this market



it's all just hopeless, yo


----------



## jun3machina

Truly


----------



## mster425

My bag ban ended with that EBayed Hillary. It was cheap, so I was ok with it, but then I needed a wallet to go with it......obviously.  I love that studded Lex you had listed Faith!

My MIL grabbed me a Le Pliage on a trip to Paris recently and I don't love that I see a thread coming loose after a month of diaper bag use (IE, not heavy textbooks or anything).  I will probably pack it away to use as just a carry on.


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> My bag ban ended with that EBayed Hillary. It was cheap, so I was ok with it, but then I needed a wallet to go with it......obviously.  I love that studded Lex you had listed Faith!
> 
> My MIL grabbed me a Le Pliage on a trip to Paris recently and I don't love that I see a thread coming loose after a month of diaper bag use (IE, not heavy textbooks or anything).  I will probably pack it away to use as just a carry on.




I should have kept that! Instead I sold it to a friend and purchased one with gold studs. Major selling regret. I PM'd you a link to a lex that looks like it might match the Hillary 

That's irritating. I thought le pliage was supposed to be sturdy.

I would buy your Sasha if I was less poor right now


----------



## kateincali

Jun...you're killing me. 

Between the mate and the Sasha, I really just need a money tree


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> Jun...you're killing me.
> 
> Between the mate and the Sasha, I really just need a money tree



Jun that bag is really pretty! 

I took the Sasha down. I was angry at it because I felt like any time I wore it, I'd get salad dressing on it someplace that didn't even serve food, or it would start pouring when it was really sunny.

But we made up and we're going to give it another shot.


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Jun that bag is really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> I took the Sasha down. I was angry at it because I felt like any time I wore it, I'd get salad dressing on it someplace that didn't even serve food, or it would start pouring when it was really sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> But we made up and we're going to give it another shot.




Lol. I'm glad you two might be friends again.


----------



## jun3machina

i want this. i want bedazzled star titties...
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...acobs-star-embellished-sweatshirt?color=IVORY


----------



## jun3machina

im doing a comic con this weekend and merch is pricey. hence why i was trying to offload a few bags. despite the venetia being everyones least fav, black is comfortable for me and i really like it. it's my work bag. 

i love the 1984, it's seriously perfect design. but most of the time it's pretty empty when i carry it. maybe i need a mini?


----------



## jun3machina

i'll trade you both for your sid


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> im doing a comic con this weekend and merch is pricey. hence why i was trying to offload a few bags. despite the venetia being everyones least fav, black is comfortable for me and i really like it. it's my work bag.
> 
> *i love the 1984, it's seriously perfect design*. but most of the time it's pretty empty when i carry it. *maybe i need a mini*?


I own two 54 Minis, a red one and an emerald one, and they are pure perfection.


----------



## jun3machina

I love the emerald...is the other flame?


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> i want this. i want bedazzled star titties...
> https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/...acobs-star-embellished-sweatshirt?color=IVORY


Her bedazzled stars are nice, but they're a bit lopsided. She doesn't have any titties to speak of, though. Probably a good thing... I can't picture that shirt on a big-bosomed girl. It would work *great* on me!


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> I love the emerald...is the other flame?


It is! And of all the MJ bags in my collection, these are probably the best-designed ones.


----------



## jun3machina

Totally agree about the design. I feel like he should have kept it as a permanent style, just changed colors for a few seasons at least! It'd be gorgeous in shades of plum and purple!


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> Totally agree about the design. I feel like he should have kept it as a permanent style, just changed colors for a few seasons at least! It'd be gorgeous in shades of plum and purple!


ikwym. The bag only came out in black, tan, emerald, and flame. Plum would have been fabulous. Navy would have been good, too, though I have waaaaaaaaay too many blue bags.


----------



## jun3machina

Oooh yes! Navy! Like his old soft calf indigo color


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Her bedazzled stars are nice, but they're a bit lopsided. She doesn't have any titties to speak of, though. Probably a good thing... I can't picture that shirt on a big-bosomed girl. It would work *great* on me!




And this is why I cannot wear MJ clothes...
sigh


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> i'll trade you both for your sid




Ha. Paloma for the Mate, yes. That, no


----------



## kateincali

I wonder if the sweet punk clutch price was a mistake. Guess I'll find out.

you liked that listing before me but didn't buy it?!



mster425 said:


> .


----------



## jun3machina

Which one?


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> I wonder if the sweet punk clutch price was a mistake. Guess I'll find out.
> 
> you liked that listing before me but didn't buy it?!



Dangit. I knew that was you

I'm not ready to discuss it yet, it still stings


----------



## mster425

mster425 said:


> Dangit. I knew that was you
> 
> I'm not ready to discuss it yet, it still stings



Er, I mean, I'm so happy you got it!   That's the big girl thing to say, right?? Lol


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Which one?




Black



mster425 said:


> Dangit. I knew that was you
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not ready to discuss it yet, it still stings






mster425 said:


> Er, I mean, I'm so happy you got it!   That's the big girl thing to say, right?? Lol




It's ok, I would be slightly bitter over it if I wasn't me, too 

I will be very surprised if it isn't cancelled, though.


----------



## jun3machina

dude, im super jealous. pm me deets, faith!!


----------



## jun3machina

now you can trade me the sid! see i put the word out into the universe...


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> now you can trade me the sid! see i put the word out into the universe...




I admire the fact that you keep trying


----------



## jun3machina

Hehehe. Do you use it often?


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> Hehehe. Do you use it often?




I think I've used it twice. Possibly never. I'll use it more often whenever I no longer live in a town that looks like a walking dead set (with what I've seen of the south, if those are even sets...)


----------



## mster425

Picked up this guy to replace my Longchamp as a kid/diaper tote.  Can I brag?  It was.... $10.


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Picked up this guy to replace my Longchamp as a kid/diaper tote.  Can I brag?  It was.... $10.




I'm glad it was you who got that! Tis pretty. Congrats!


----------



## kateincali

It's pouring so both my wifi and cable went out. It's been two hours and I am so bored.


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> It's pouring so both my wifi and cable went out. It's been two hours and I am so bored.



the horror!!

my 4 year old is getting sick, I think, because she is being (with love) a nightmare.  5 minute tantrum about how she doesn't want bacon.  who raised her??

thanks for recommending that ebay seller to me, I got one of the quilted wallets for dirt cheap, if she ever sends it.  I wimped out and got beige though, because I can't help it


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> the horror!!
> 
> 
> 
> my 4 year old is getting sick, I think, because she is being (with love) a nightmare.  5 minute tantrum about how she doesn't want bacon.  who raised her??
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for recommending that ebay seller to me, I got one of the quilted wallets for dirt cheap, if she ever sends it.  I wimped out and got beige though, because I can't help it




I've been forced to go to redbox and rent a Sofia Vergara movie  And I'm out of rum. FML

That's too bad she doesn't want bacon, because I think bacon is the only food left. Breakfast bacon, lunch bacon, dinner bacon, snack bacon. That's it. (And this is one reason why I'd make an awful mother)

Happy you got one. I'm curious how cheap cheap is and if I should lowball for the turquoise, which I don't need but would buy if it was like $35

The sp clutch hasn't been cancelled yet. Good sign?

A bag went on sale yesterday that I have wanted for months, so I did the responsible thing and bought it. The seller hadn't taken it down from another site, though, which makes me a little nervous.


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> I've been forced to go to redbox and rent a Sofia Vergara movie  And I'm out of rum. FML
> 
> That's too bad she doesn't want bacon, because I think bacon is the only food left. Breakfast bacon, lunch bacon, dinner bacon, snack bacon. That's it. (And this is one reason why I'd make an awful mother)
> 
> Happy you got one. I'm curious how cheap cheap is and if I should lowball for the turquoise, which I don't need but would buy if it was like $35
> 
> The sp clutch hasn't been cancelled yet. Good sign?
> 
> A bag went on sale yesterday that I have wanted for months, so I did the responsible thing and bought it. The seller hadn't taken it down from another site, though, which makes me a little nervous.



Sofia Vergara has been in a movie?? I'm so sorry.  Maybe you are developing a cough and need cough syrup?

I got the taupe one for $50 + shipping, so not $35 cheap.  But that turquoise one is nice....

She ate cheese on a tortilla, watermelon, and bacon for dinner.  She also announced she finally accomplished peeing standing up today and couldn't wait to show her dad.  I pretty much win at parenting obviously.

What bag did you buy????

I bought a stupid Rebecca Minkoff wallet because I forgot I lowballed for the MJ until she accepted.  Now I'm stuck getting rid of the RM. I feel like a hamster on a wheel that is Poshmark.


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Sofia Vergara has been in a movie?? I'm so sorry.  Maybe you are developing a cough and need cough syrup?
> 
> 
> 
> I got the taupe one for $50 + shipping, so not $35 cheap.  But that turquoise one is nice....
> 
> 
> 
> She ate cheese on a tortilla, watermelon, and bacon for dinner.  She also announced she finally accomplished peeing standing up today and couldn't wait to show her dad.  I pretty much win at parenting obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> What bag did you buy????
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a stupid Rebecca Minkoff wallet because I forgot I lowballed for the MJ until she accepted.  Now I'm stuck getting rid of the RM. I feel like a hamster on a wheel that is Poshmark.




It was that Hot Pursuit thing. I lasted 14 minutes until the cable blessedly returned to my life. 

I do love that wallet. I would really want the matching single, though, and suddenly the $50 wallet turns into a $425 purchase. Maybe it's best to resist.

It's good that she's accomplishing goals so young  I'm not entirely not tipsy so I initially read that as her having cheese, watermelon, and bacon tortilla, which I was as much repulsed by as intrigued.

I'll PM you

At least RM seems to sell pretty fast?


----------



## jun3machina

nice scores ladies!!


----------



## Eru

Back from London.  Being at work is not as fun.

And I only bought a few small things at Harrods since I'd already spent *so* much money in London, but it was so, so awesome.  I want to go back.  I went to Oxford, too, and it was magical.  I should look into their ecology departments...maybe I could do a PhD at Hogwarts,


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Back from London.  Being at work is not as fun.
> 
> And I only bought a few small things at Harrods since I'd already spent *so* much money in London, *but it was so, so awesome*.  I want to go back.  I went to Oxford, too, and it was magical.  I should look into their ecology departments...*maybe I could do a PhD at Hogwarts*,



I remember Harrods as being as magical as Hogwarts. You could buy absolutely anything there... probably even your very own Sorting Hat! (I bought my first Hermès scarf... that's when the addiction started!)

When you were at Oxford, did you see anyone boating in a punt down the river Isis? Someplace I have a photo of a fellow moving a punt along with a long pole, while a young woman lolled in the back of the boat, wearing a wide-brimmed hat and a long flowered dress. The photo may be in our wedding/honeymoon album; this was from the trip we took after we got married.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I remember Harrods as being as magical as Hogwarts. You could buy absolutely anything there... probably even your very own Sorting Hat! (I bought my first Hermès scarf... that's when the addiction started!)
> 
> When you were at Oxford, did you see anyone boating in a punt down the river Isis? Someplace I have a photo of a fellow moving a punt along with a long pole, while a young woman lolled in the back of the boat, wearing a wide-brimmed hat and a long flowered dress. The photo may be in our wedding/honeymoon album; this was from the trip we took after we got married.



Harrods was pretty magical--I think I touched about four million dollars worth of handbags within a few minute period.

Sounds delightful,   You should find that image and show it off for all of us!  Sadly, it was not good punting weather, so we didn't go punting or see anyone else doing so.  Too bad because we would've loved to!


----------



## Eru

Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiidayyyy~


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> dude, im super jealous. pm me deets, faith!!





mster425 said:


> Er, I mean, I'm so happy you got it!   That's the big girl thing to say, right?? Lol



I actually got it! Perfect condition. I've had it before but couldn't justify keeping it, but for $24 total, I think I can find a way to


----------



## jun3machina

Sweet!!!


----------



## jun3machina

No you totally don't need that sid, in comparison its just not cost effective


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> No you totally don't need that sid, in comparison its just not cost effective



i think i paid $150 for the sid...that one is also easily justified


----------



## kateincali

So who beat me by ten seconds for that ostrich Stam?


----------



## nascar fan

Fall bags are coming in


----------



## nascar fan

more


----------



## kateincali

Thanks for the pics!

Doubt I'll ever get one but I do love the mini incognito


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> So who beat me by ten seconds for that ostrich Stam?



Not I! I'm sorry you missed it. How much?


----------



## mster425

nascar fan said:


> more


 I love the incognito. 

Is it lighter than the Stam?


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Not I! I'm sorry you missed it. How much?



$235 *cries* it's okay because i really can't afford another bag right now, anyway. 



mster425 said:


> I love the incognito.
> 
> Is it lighter than the Stam?



the small incognito is lighter but maybe the mini is heavier because it's more compact?

i would do things for the fuchsia with nickel


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> more


Those mini Incognito bags are darling!


----------



## ElainePG

Gilt has a lot of MbMJ on flash sales today. I just bought this pretty silk oblong scarf for my Mom's birthday. Which isn't until mid-November, but she's impossible to shop for, so whenever I see the perfect thing I always pop for it. I like the pinwheel design... just hoping it looks okay IRL, since it's a final sale.


----------



## kateincali

Cute scarf!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Cute scarf!


Thanks, Faith. My Mom looks really cute in scarves. I just gave her an oblong vintage Pucci that I never wear, in shades of black, pink, and purple... probably from the 1970s. She wore it to dinner the other night and it looked just adorable. So when I saw this one for 50% off, I thought "Bingo!"


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, Faith. My Mom looks really cute in scarves. I just gave her an oblong vintage Pucci that I never wear, in shades of black, pink, and purple... probably from the 1970s. She wore it to dinner the other night and it looked just adorable. So when I saw this one for 50% off, I thought "Bingo!"



your mom sounds adorable, elaine!


----------



## kateincali

i'm glad that the delivery date for something was bumped up from thursday to monday. i would be even happier if it had been shipped correctly and delivered last wednesday, but expecting people to be competent is expecting too much.

the poodles had to be shaved down today. it is...not cute. is there a place that sells poodle suits that i can put them in until their hair grows back?

i had to watch magic mike last night because there was nothing else on.

this has been a hard week.


----------



## mster425

ElainePG said:


> Gilt has a lot of MbMJ on flash sales today. I just bought this pretty silk oblong scarf for my Mom's birthday. Which isn't until mid-November, but she's impossible to shop for, so whenever I see the perfect thing I always pop for it. I like the pinwheel design... just hoping it looks okay IRL, since it's a final sale.



Ahh I like it!


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> i'm glad that the delivery date for something was bumped up from thursday to monday. i would be even happier if it had been shipped correctly and delivered last wednesday, but expecting people to be competent is expecting too much.
> 
> the poodles had to be shaved down today. it is...not cute. is there a place that sells poodle suits that i can put them in until their hair grows back?
> 
> i had to watch magic mike last night because there was nothing else on.
> 
> this has been a hard week.



I've had the worst sellers and USPS issues the past month. The RM wallet I ordered came broken, I've had 2 packages destroyed by USPS (of course the bags inside them were just thrown in a box, who needs tissue paper or plastic?), unpaid shipping, etc.

I am SURE there are some delightful poodle suit options available on etsy.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/218870...rch_query=outfit for poodle&ref=sr_gallery_20


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> I've had the worst sellers and USPS issues the past month. The RM wallet I ordered came broken, I've had 2 packages destroyed by USPS (of course the bags inside them were just thrown in a box, who needs tissue paper or plastic?), unpaid shipping, etc.
> 
> I am SURE there are some delightful poodle suit options available on etsy.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/218870...rch_query=outfit for poodle&ref=sr_gallery_20



That's so irritating. I don't understand how people so carelessly package things - I'm always really paranoid about things getting damaged in transit.

Ha, of course etsy would have something like that...I wonder if they come in size "brick shaped with stubby legs"


----------



## ElainePG

mster425 said:


> Ahh I like it!


Thanks, mster!


----------



## kateincali

do you find yourself wanting a bag _and_ something you can pet?

be my bag twin:

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-gilda-bag-1

(sidenote: it's the salome, not a gilda - TRR is so awful at getting style names right)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> do you find yourself wanting a bag _and_ something you can pet?
> 
> be my bag twin:
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-gilda-bag-1
> 
> (sidenote: it's the salome, not a gilda - TRR is so awful at getting style names right)


Does it need to be walked twice a day? I think it would be too much responsibility for me. I can't even manage house plants.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Does it need to be walked twice a day? I think it would be too much responsibility for me. I can't even manage house plants.



no, it's very low maintenance. you can leave it in a closet for months and it will be just fine.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> no, it's very low maintenance. you can leave it in a closet for months and it will be just fine.


Too bad it's so large. (And expensive.) Otherwise I'd be really tempted.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Too bad it's so large. (And expensive.) Otherwise I'd be really tempted.




Yeah I love mine but wouldn't have paid anywhere near that


----------



## ElainePG

I'd love to find a used MJ bag in patent leather, with either a shoulder strap or a crossbody strap, about 11 or 12" wide, not too heavy, to carry this winter. We're supposed to have an El Niño winter, and I don't want my good leather bags destroyed. But I hate to pay full price for a patent bag, since i don't honestly care for patent leather.

I just spent far too long browsing TheRealReal, but everything I liked (including a terrific red quilted one) had these eeny-weeny little handles.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'd love to find a used MJ bag in patent leather, with either a shoulder strap or a crossbody strap, about 11 or 12" wide, not too heavy, to carry this winter. We're supposed to have an El Niño winter, and I don't want my good leather bags destroyed. But I hate to pay full price for a patent bag, since i don't honestly care for patent leather.
> 
> I just spent far too long browsing TheRealReal, but everything I liked (including a terrific red quilted one) had these eeny-weeny little handles.



i'm not a big fan of patent, either, but used to have a sofia that i thought was pretty

patent single?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i'm not a big fan of patent, either, but used to have a sofia that i thought was pretty
> 
> *patent single?*



Maybe... if the metal wouldn't get rusty in heavy rains. I guess the only thing I don't like about a Single is the heavy chain shoulder strap. But yeah... a Single might could work.


----------



## casseyelsie

ElainePG said:


> Does it need to be walked twice a day? I think it would be too much responsibility for me. I can't even manage house plants.







faith_ann said:


> no, it's very low maintenance. you can leave it in a closet for months and it will be just fine.




LOL!!! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mster425

This guy is so excited to finally find his brother:





I kind of love that bag.  But not for half a mortgage payment.


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> This guy is so excited to finally find his brother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of love that bag.  But not for half a mortgage payment.




I don't know what that's from but I'm a little scared


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> I don't know what that's from but I'm a little scared



It's one of David Bowie's minions from the Labrynth movie.  

Now I feel really old.


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> It's one of David Bowie's minions from the Labrynth movie.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel really old.




You're not old, I've just avoided that movie because I find muppets creepy


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> You're not old, I've just avoided that movie because *I find muppets creepy*



Even Big Bird?????


----------



## LilahBelle

Hey ladies... oh my it's been so long since I have popped in here!! How are you all going? I came back on cos I need to do some research... diaper bags!!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Even Big Bird?????




adults creating friendly characters to appeal to small children is weird to me

I'm a lot of fun lol


----------



## kateincali

LilahBelle said:


> Hey ladies... oh my it's been so long since I have popped in here!! How are you all going? I came back on cos I need to do some research... diaper bags!!




Hey there! Congratulations [emoji322]


----------



## LilahBelle

faith_ann said:


> Hey there! Congratulations [emoji322]



Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> adults creating friendly characters to appeal to small children is weird to me
> 
> I'm a lot of fun lol


I can see your point. In general. But I trust Sesame Street. They came around long after my childhood, but in my first career I taught elementary school, and I saw a positive influence on the kids.

But maybe you were just kidding?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I can see your point. In general. But I trust Sesame Street. They came around long after my childhood, but in my first career I taught elementary school, and I saw a positive influence on the kids.
> 
> But maybe you were just kidding?




I'm always serious about muppets, Elaine.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm always serious about muppets, Elaine.


oopsie...


----------



## ElainePG

There are MbMJ things on sale at the Nordstrom end-of-season thing, in case anyone is interested. Bags & wallets.

Overall, though, a very disappointing selection; all the clothes look shopworn and exhausted, kinda the way I feel. My wallet is happy, though... more $$$ to spend on the early-December sale!


----------



## ElainePG

The USPS website was showing my Hillier as "Departed USPS Facility in San Jose" (90 minutes from here) at *5AM*. A few minutes ago it updated the status to "Departed USPS Facility in San Jose" at *11:40AM*. What has it been doing for the past 6 hours & 40 minutes? Saying bye-bye at the door?

The site is also showing that it will be delivered today.

Does. Not. Compute.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> The USPS website was showing my Hillier as "Departed USPS Facility in San Jose" (90 minutes from here) at *5AM*. A few minutes ago it updated the status to "Departed USPS Facility in San Jose" at *11:40AM*. What has it been doing for the past 6 hours & 40 minutes? Saying bye-bye at the door?
> 
> The site is also showing that it will be delivered today.
> 
> Does. Not. Compute.




Maybe it's a morning drinker and stopped by the bar. 

I'm proud of myself for not buying a bag I wanted today. I didn't even look at the auction as it was ending.

I looked now.

It went for $50

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161809638640

So, lemme change that to:

I'm annoyed with myself for not buying a bag I wanted today, because it was only $50.

But I can't buy all the inexpensive bags I want, right? When you spend $50 twenty times, somehow you haven't only spent $50. Math is weird like that.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Maybe it's a morning drinker and stopped by the bar.
> 
> I'm proud of myself for not buying a bag I wanted today. I didn't even look at the auction as it was ending.
> 
> I looked now.
> 
> It went for $50
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=161809638640
> 
> So, lemme change that to:
> 
> *I'm annoyed with myself for not buying a bag I wanted today, because it was only $50.*
> 
> But I can't buy all the inexpensive bags I want, right? When you spend $50 twenty times, somehow you haven't only spent $50. Math is weird like that.


The handles were _really_ trashed. And I know it's by MJ, and I'll probably get spanked for saying this, but if it didn't have a Marc Jacobs label on it I could imagine it hanging from a hook at tar-jay. The bird doesn't even look like a bird... it looks like a blob.

You're right, though... math IS weird. As Carl Sandburg famously said:

"Arithmetic is where numbers fly like pigeons in and out of your head.
Arithmetic tells you how many you lose or win if you know how many you had before you lost or won."

(there's more to the poem, but I don't know if you like poetry so I'm just giving you the first two lines)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> The handles were _really_ trashed. And I know it's by MJ, and I'll probably get spanked for saying this, but if it didn't have a Marc Jacobs label on it I could imagine it hanging from a hook at tar-jay. The bird doesn't even look like a bird... it looks like a blob.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, though... math IS weird. As Carl Sandburg famously said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Arithmetic is where numbers fly like pigeons in and out of your head.
> 
> Arithmetic tells you how many you lose or win if you know how many you had before you lost or won."
> 
> 
> 
> (there's more to the poem, but I don't know if you like poetry so I'm just giving you the first two lines)




I don't see wear on the handles, but I will pretend that I do so that I feel better.

How dare you  I actually don't disagree, but it had sequins and I have a weakness.

My attention span can only handle haikus.

A poem can be long
Often they are pretentious 
I have no patience


----------



## mster425

I agree with Elaine, I wouldn't lose sleep over that tote.  And yes the handles were practically unuseable.  There is a red 1984 bag I've got my eye on  but I really need to take a break soon.... too many pretty bags!

Elaine, what color Hillier did you buy?


----------



## kateincali

Was there really wear on the handles or are you guys trying to make me feel better? I know I'm very nearly blind but am I that blind?


----------



## ElainePG

mster425 said:


> I agree with Elaine, I wouldn't lose sleep over that tote.  And yes the handles were practically unuseable.  There is a red 1984 bag I've got my eye on  but I really need to take a break soon.... too many pretty bags!
> 
> Elaine, what color Hillier did you buy?


It's sort of an orange-red, more orange than red, and it's patent. I got it specifically for the El Niño that they're predicting this winter. Now I'm kinda hoping for lots & lots & lots of rain. Buckets of it.

I'll post a picture when it gets here. (USPS site updated... bag is showing out for delivery today.)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Was there really wear on the handles or are you guys trying to make me feel better? I know I'm very nearly blind but am I that blind?


There really was wear on at least one handle, down at the base. It was practically shredded and ready to come apart.

Or else I'm the one that was seeing things. I'm pretty blind myself, but I don't think I was hallucinating.


----------



## kateincali

Pretty sure the handles are fine. They're knotted.

Not that it matters now.


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> I don't see wear on the handles, but I will pretend that I do so that I feel better.
> 
> How dare you  I actually don't disagree, but it had sequins and I have a weakness.
> 
> My attention span can only handle haikus.
> 
> A poem can be long
> Often they are pretentious
> I have no patience



I was just trying to make you feel better.  sorry  :shame:


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> I was just trying to make you feel better.  sorry  :shame:




That was very kind

I've exhausted all my illegally downloaded movie options and it's only 5pm. 

There is a bag I very much want with 2 days to go and it's still under $50. This is ok even though I'm banned, right? I thought so.


----------



## ElainePG

Here's the Hillier. Definitely as orange as a ... well, as an orange. But in perfect condition, brand new with tag, also with a dust bag, and the patent leather is very soft. Not that stif squeaky patent that I don't care for.

Let it rain like crazy... I'm all set! The Hubster says now all I need are a pair of Wellies. Yellow ones. I say I'd look like a duck!


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> That was very kind
> 
> I've exhausted all my illegally downloaded movie options and it's only 5pm.
> 
> There is a bag I very much want with 2 days to go and it's still under $50. This is ok even though I'm banned, right? I thought so.



Absolutely.  Purchases under $50 don't even count


----------



## mster425

ElainePG said:


> Here's the Hillier. Definitely as orange as a ... well, as an orange. But in perfect condition, brand new with tag, also with a dust bag, and the patent leather is very soft. Not that stif squeaky patent that I don't care for.
> 
> Let it rain like crazy... I'm all set! The Hubster says now all I need are a pair of Wellies. Yellow ones. I say I'd look like a duck!



It's the perfect color for dreary days!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> That was very kind
> 
> I've exhausted all my illegally downloaded movie options and it's only 5pm.
> 
> There is a bag I very much want with 2 days to go and it's still under $50. *This is ok even though I'm banned, right? I thought so.*



Well, sure it is... as long as you don't buy it...


----------



## mster425

What do you guys think of this as a crossbody?  Ever since that other thread about the polina hobo I've wanted one, but the shoulder strap is WAY to short to be useable for me as is. But who could resist this adorable face?  Please excuse everything messy about this pic.  And my feet.

Also, if I should keep it, where is a good place to get a good chunky clasped strap?  The one I'm wearing is brown, the cheapo one I have from Joann's won't fit around the rings- I think someone mentioned an Etsy seller once?


----------



## ElainePG

mster425 said:


> What do you guys think of this as a crossbody?  Ever since that other thread about the polina hobo I've wanted one, but the shoulder strap is WAY to short to be useable for me as is. But who could resist this adorable face?  Please excuse everything messy about this pic.  And my feet.
> 
> Also, if I should keep it, where is a good place to get a good chunky clasped strap?  The one I'm wearing is brown, the cheapo one I have from Joann's won't fit around the rings- I think someone mentioned an Etsy seller once?


I love this bag, and I think it looks great on you. I get all my straps from a company called Mautto; they are reasonably priced, and they have free shipping.


----------



## llaga22

I haven't taken out my Stams lately but today is perfect.


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> I haven't taken out my Stams lately but today is perfect.
> View attachment 3118737


Not only that, it looks great against the MTA sign! (Makes me miss my old stomping grounds...)


----------



## llaga22

ElainePG said:


> Not only that, it looks great against the MTA sign! (Makes me miss my old stomping grounds...)




I was by Newbury St yesterday and I remembered you said you lived there. It is expensive. HahHH


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> I was by Newbury St yesterday and I remembered you said you lived there. It is expensive. HahHH


I know! But when I lived there, in a teensy weensy apartment, my rent was $115/month. Which gives you an idea of how old I am, LOL!


----------



## llaga22

ElainePG said:


> I know! But when I lived there, in a teensy weensy apartment, my rent was $115/month. Which gives you an idea of how old I am, LOL!




I betcha that was a lot then.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Here's the Hillier. Definitely as orange as a ... well, as an orange. But in perfect condition, brand new with tag, also with a dust bag, and the patent leather is very soft. Not that stif squeaky patent that I don't care for.
> 
> 
> 
> Let it rain like crazy... I'm all set! The Hubster says now all I need are a pair of Wellies. Yellow ones. I say I'd look like a duck!




Cute! It will be a nice pop of color on rainy days


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Absolutely.  Purchases under $50 don't even count




Um, so, can we raise the $50 bar a bit? Like double it. Or triple?


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> What do you guys think of this as a crossbody?  Ever since that other thread about the polina hobo I've wanted one, but the shoulder strap is WAY to short to be useable for me as is. But who could resist this adorable face?  Please excuse everything messy about this pic.  And my feet.
> 
> Also, if I should keep it, where is a good place to get a good chunky clasped strap?  The one I'm wearing is brown, the cheapo one I have from Joann's won't fit around the rings- I think someone mentioned an Etsy seller once?




I like it as a crossbody much better than with its original strap. I second Elaine's Mautto recommendation


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> I haven't taken out my Stams lately but today is perfect.
> View attachment 3118737




Love the color


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> I betcha that was a lot then.


Well, you're right... it was a hefty chunk of my monthly budget. Then again, I could feed two people on $25 a week! (But I only owned one handbag... a brown leather handmade one I bought in Harvard Square from a street vendor. I carried it for years!)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Cute! It will be a nice pop of color on rainy days


I think so, so. Now all we need is the RAIN!!!!!


----------



## kateincali

[emoji177]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> [emoji177]
> View attachment 3122056


Gorgeous! What is it? Does the top fold over? Or is it a N-S design?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous! What is it? Does the top fold over? Or is it a N-S design?



thanks! it's the paradise angie and it's a zip top

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-jacobs-paradise-angie-studded-leather-hobo/3135744

it's new and only just _barely_ over the ban amount, so i'm pretty happy with it.

it's funny how a bag you really like puts other purchases in perspective, though. i had been on the fence about a few bags and getting something i really like has made me realize i don't really like the other ones much at all.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> thanks! it's the paradise angie and it's a zip top
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-jacobs-paradise-angie-studded-leather-hobo/3135744
> 
> it's new and only just _barely_ over the ban amount, so i'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> it's funny how a bag you really like puts other purchases in perspective, though. *i had been on the fence about a few bags and getting something i really like has made me realize i don't really like the other ones much at all*.



Yeah, ikwym. I felt that way in my dating years, once I met the man I eventually ended up marrying. (I was right, too. We're still married.)

Of course, you can have more than one handbag, but as far as I know they only let you have one husband... at a time.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yeah, ikwym. I felt that way in my dating years, once I met the man I eventually ended up marrying. (I was right, too. We're still married.)
> 
> Of course, you can have more than one handbag, but as far as I know they only let you have one husband... at a time.



well, there's always polyandry


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> well, there's always *polyandry*



This is a red-necked phalarope. Cute, isn't she? Phalaropes are polyandrous... and they don't get arrested for it.

I think it's different for humans, though. At least, in the U.S.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> [emoji177]
> View attachment 3122056




Oooh....me likey very much! [emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> well, there's always polyandry







ElainePG said:


> This is a red-necked phalarope. Cute, isn't she? Phalaropes are polyandrous... and they don't get arrested for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's different for humans, though. At least, in the U.S.




Polyandry just sounds horribly exhausting. One husband is quite enough, thank you (more than enough some days [emoji6]).

Polybaggery, though....huge proponent. I'm a fickle lady when it comes to me bags.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Polyandry just sounds horribly exhausting. One husband is quite enough, thank you (more than enough some days [emoji6]).
> 
> Polybaggery, though....huge proponent. I'm a fickle lady when it comes to me bags.


Polybaggery... I think you just invented a new word! Love it!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> This is a red-necked phalarope. Cute, isn't she? Phalaropes are polyandrous... and they don't get arrested for it.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's different for humans, though. At least, in the U.S.




She is cute. I guess that's why she can be so promiscuous 



eehlers said:


> Oooh....me likey very much! [emoji7]




Thanks! I love the paradise line

Oh btw...why am I only listening to into the void now? I realized recently I had never heard the entire song. Trent fan fail.


----------



## kateincali

Polybaggery...you should trademark that


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> She is cute. I guess that's why she can be so promiscuous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love the paradise line
> 
> Oh btw...why am I only listening to into the void now? I realized recently I had never heard the entire song. Trent fan fail.




Oy! Major fail...Into the Void is one of my favorite tracks on The Fragile - right up there with We're in This Together on the same album! (plus he looks hot in both videos) [emoji7]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Oy! Major fail...Into the Void is one of my favorite tracks on The Fragile - right up there with We're in This Together on the same album! (plus he looks hot in both videos) [emoji7]




That is not untrue


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> That is not untrue




Being late to the party is okay, as long as you show up. [emoji6]

(This is a horrible analogy for me to use, given I'm an introvert who has to be dragged to events with many people that require socializing and chit-chat)


----------



## Eru

I've eaten sooooooooooooooo much candy today.  ...just thought I'd pop in to share.

Faith, that bag is lovely.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> being late to the party is okay, as long as you show up. [emoji6]
> 
> (this is a horrible analogy for me to use, given i'm an introvert who has to be dragged to events with many people that require socializing and chit-chat)




.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> I've eaten sooooooooooooooo much candy today.  ...just thought I'd pop in to share.
> 
> Faith, that bag is lovely.




Thanks!

I would kill someone for a kit kat. I mean, not someone nice, but someone who had it coming.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> .
> View attachment 3123371




This. All day long...this. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

lots of MJ bags on sale over at TRR

https://www.therealreal.com/products?keywords=MARC+JACOBS&taxons[]=493&utf8=✓


----------



## Eru

Ughh, you know you live in the effing boondocks when your employer makes you use vacation for Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur.  I'm pretty frickin' miffed about this.  So I have to choose between having actual vacation vs. observing the two most important religious holy days?  Frickin' backwater province.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> .
> View attachment 3123371


I seriously need that shirt.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I would kill someone for a kit kat. I mean, not someone nice, but someone who had it coming.


Kit Kats are my FAVE. (after Godiva truffles, that is.)


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Ughh, you know you live in the effing boondocks when your employer makes you use vacation for Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur.  I'm pretty frickin' miffed about this.  So I have to choose between having actual vacation vs. observing the two most important religious holy days?  Frickin' backwater province.


Boo! Is that even LEGAL, Eru? And even if it *is* legal, it's totally disgusting. Maybe you could offer to work on Christmas?


----------



## ElainePG

Carrying my Mini 54 in red (Flame) this week. I had forgotten how much I adore this bag.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Kit Kats are my FAVE. (after Godiva truffles, that is.)



There's something about the crunchiness in a kit kat (and that cookie in a twix) that makes me need to eat all of them.



ElainePG said:


> Boo! Is that even LEGAL, Eru? And even if it *is* legal, it's totally disgusting. Maybe you could offer to work on Christmas?



I'm sure it's legal, just insensitive and ****ty.  Like, why not make it so I can take them off in some way without using vacation?  Or let me make up the hours?  I don't need Christmas off and would much rather have the holy days that matter to me off from work so I can go to synagogue.  Pretty irritated since the vacation days I'll have to use for this mean I can't take off over Thanksgiving like I wanted to.  I want to complain, but our HR person (and there's only one) is a clueless nit and seemed vapidly confused when I asked her about Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur (can you tell I'm irritated?).  On the bright side, I think when I talk to my boss about it later today, she'll try to figure out something that works better with me because she is not a clueless, uncultured person, *grump*



ElainePG said:


> Carrying my Mini 54 in red (Flame) this week. I had forgotten how much I adore this bag.



I love that bag and it's all your fault.  Every photo you post of it is so lovely.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> There's something about the crunchiness in a kit kat (and that cookie in a twix) that makes me need to eat all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it's legal, just insensitive and ****ty.  Like, why not make it so I can take them off in some way without using vacation?  Or let me make up the hours?  I don't need Christmas off and would much rather have the holy days that matter to me off from work so I can go to synagogue.  Pretty irritated since the vacation days I'll have to use for this mean I can't take off over Thanksgiving like I wanted to.  I want to complain, but our HR person (and there's only one) is a clueless nit and seemed vapidly confused when I asked her about Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur (can you tell I'm irritated?).  *On the bright side, I think when I talk to my boss about it later today, she'll try to figure out something that works better with me because she is not a clueless, uncultured person*, *grump*
> 
> 
> 
> *I love that bag and it's all your fault.*  Every photo you post of it is so lovely.



I hope she sees it the right way. Keep us posted.

I'm really proud of myself for picking out that bag. I looked at lots & lots & LOTS of photos on the MJ site, and here on the thread, and thought about it for at least a month, and then had my SA at Nordstrom order it for me. I have another one in Emerald which I like almost as well, but there's just something about the perfect red bag!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Ughh, you know you live in the effing boondocks when your employer makes you use vacation for Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur.  I'm pretty frickin' miffed about this.  So I have to choose between having actual vacation vs. observing the two most important religious holy days?  Frickin' backwater province.



that's awful, i'm sorry. hope your boss can work something out for you.



ElainePG said:


> I seriously need that shirt.



here you go 

i need this one








ElainePG said:


> Kit Kats are my FAVE. (after Godiva truffles, that is.)



i am not fancy enough for truffles. i need my candy to be 2 for $1



ElainePG said:


> Carrying my Mini 54 in red (Flame) this week. I had forgotten how much I adore this bag.



i love that bag and am just a little jealous

opinions, please?

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Marc...rown-Handbags/prod94100006_cat421106__/p.prod

or 

http://www.lyst.com/bags/marc-jacobs-the-not-so-big-apple-tote-nude-neutrals/


----------



## Eru

1) Just got out of a meeting with my boss who told me I could have both Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur off and not to worry about it.  Yay for my boss being awesome (she's soooo nice).

2) @Elaine: I remember that you have that bag in emerald because it is also sooooo pretty.  You need to show a photo of you carrying them both at the same time so I can decide which one I like better, 

3) That shirt speaks to me.  I don't think I have a lot of social anxiety, but mostly I have the soul of a ninety-year-old grandmother and don't like too many people with loud music spilling overpriced alcohol on me unless I'm really, really in the mood for it (like once a year, tops).

4) @Faith: I prefer the Nolita by quite a bit.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> that's awful, i'm sorry. hope your boss can work something out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
> 
> *i need this one*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not fancy enough for truffles. i need my candy to be 2 for $1
> 
> 
> 
> i love that bag and am just a little jealous
> 
> opinions, please?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Marc...rown-Handbags/prod94100006_cat421106__/p.prod
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/marc-jacobs-the-not-so-big-apple-tote-nude-neutrals/



The "club" one is nice, but I like this one a little better: http://www.lookhuman.com/design/575...omfortable-and-we-want-to-go-home?ref=related


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> opinions, please?
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Marc...rown-Handbags/prod94100006_cat421106__/p.prod
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/bags/marc-jacobs-the-not-so-big-apple-tote-nude-neutrals/



I prefer the "Laces" one to the "Big Apple." I never cared for the Big Apple design... it always looked as though it was growing mushrooms. Or toadstools. I can never remember the difference. The Laces one is pretty, though.


----------



## kateincali

glad it worked out, eru

thank you both for the input, though the correct answer was the not so big apple since that's the one i have 

the nolita was further discontinued so i was wondering if i should return the tote for it.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> 1) Just got out of a meeting with my boss who told me I could have both Rosh Hashana and Yom Kippur off and not to worry about it.  Yay for my boss being awesome (she's soooo nice).
> 
> 2) @Elaine: I remember that you have that bag in emerald because it is also sooooo pretty.  You need to show a photo of you carrying them both at the same time so I can decide which one I like better,
> 
> 3) That shirt speaks to me.  I don't think I have a lot of social anxiety, but mostly I have the soul of a ninety-year-old grandmother and don't like too many people with loud music spilling overpriced alcohol on me unless I'm really, really in the mood for it (like once a year, tops).
> 
> 4) @Faith: I prefer the Nolita by quite a bit.


I'm so glad your boss turns out to be nice, and understanding about other peoples' holidays.

I'll try to post a model pic with each bag (though I don't really think you meant carrying them _both at the same time_, did you? I'd look like a little pack mule!) in a few days when it isn't so hot. Right now I'm not wearing much in the way of an outfit because it's sweltering. But when I'm not wearing such drape-y clothes I'll take a couple of photos.


----------



## ElainePG

I *love* that black Mercer on eBay... such a shame it doesn't have a shoulder strap! I can't deal with just handles. Bummer-and-a-half!


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> glad it worked out, eru
> 
> thank you both for the input, though the correct answer was the not so big apple since that's the one i have
> 
> the nolita was further discontinued so i was wondering if i should return the tote for it.


I was looking at that Nolita too, it is CUTE.

The Big Apple tote seems like it would be more functional though, in that it would carry more of the things.

I have been deep in the hunt for a red bag


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> The "club" one is nice, but I like this one a little better: http://www.lookhuman.com/design/575...omfortable-and-we-want-to-go-home?ref=related




Enough shirts apply to me on that site for a whole new wardrobe


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> I was looking at that Nolita too, it is CUTE.
> 
> The Big Apple tote seems like it would be more functional though, in that it would carry more of the things.
> 
> I have been deep in the hunt for a red bag




I would love a Nolita but if I get one, it should probably be black. 

The tote is functional, though that's never really been a requirement for my bags  I'm iffy on the color. I tend to avoid all shades of brown.

What sort of red bag?


----------



## mster425

Bright red, needs shoulder strap, simple. I have a lot of blue this fall and thought I'd try to perk it up. But the bag needs to be relatively cheap in case I chicken out and never use it


----------



## Esquared72

Ahhhh...so nice to interact with you ladies. You get the whole introvert thing. [emoji2][emoji106]&#127995;

A few more of my faves. Happy Friday!
View attachment 3124573

View attachment 3124574

View attachment 3124575

View attachment 3124576


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Bright red, needs shoulder strap, simple. I have a lot of blue this fall and thought I'd try to perk it up. But the bag needs to be relatively cheap in case I chicken out and never use it



i have this red single and adore it. price is a little high right now but maybe it'll get lowered
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Single-RED-New-With-Tags-/331648040470

if you give up on the search for a bright red, this is pretty cheap:
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/marc-jacobs-satchel-89


----------



## mster425

eehlers said:


> Ahhhh...so nice to interact with you ladies. You get the whole introvert thing. [emoji2][emoji106]&#127995;
> 
> A few more of my faves. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3124573
> 
> View attachment 3124574
> 
> View attachment 3124575
> 
> View attachment 3124576



That mug made me laugh out loud.  NEED IT


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> i have this red single and adore it. price is a little high right now but maybe it'll get lowered
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Single-RED-New-With-Tags-/331648040470
> 
> if you give up on the search for a bright red, this is pretty cheap:
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/satchels/marc-jacobs-satchel-89



Wow that is pretty cheap.  I think someone else is buying it right now though.  Sigh.

I really liked the color of yours, what was it called?


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Wow that is pretty cheap.  I think someone else is buying it right now though.  Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> I really liked the color of yours, what was it called?




It was just called red. There's one on eBay but I can't figure out how to copy a link from the useless new app update. It's $600+ though


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> It was just called red. There's one on eBay but I can't figure out how to copy a link from the useless new app update. It's $600+ though



Also if you decide to get rid of the tote, you know where to find me.


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Also if you decide to get rid of the tote, you know where to find me.



i wanted to sell it to fund a gray trouble bag i found this morning, but it sold. damn. i guess a suede bag wouldn't have been a good decision, anyway


----------



## kateincali

I can't figure out how I feel about this


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I can't figure out how I feel about this
> View attachment 3124774


I can... it looks preggers.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I can... *it looks preggers.*



that is actually at the very top of the list of things you could have said to repulse me, so, um, thanks?

does apple know something that i do not?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> that is actually at the very top of the list of things you could have said to repulse me, *so, um, thanks*?
> 
> does apple know something that i do not?



Any time. 

Apple knows all, sees all. So obviously you're wrong about your d.o.b.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Any time.
> 
> Apple knows all, sees all. *So obviously you're wrong about your d.o.b.*



that wouldn't be entirely surprising

although i was temporarily thrown off by the pregnant comparison  i think i'm going to hold onto it for awhile. it's a sample so it's highly unlikely i would ever be able to rebuy it if i regret selling it.


----------



## bea8480

Does anyone know if the Rio came in boston blue (dark blue) with silver hardware?


----------



## kateincali

bea8480 said:


> Does anyone know if the Rio came in boston blue (dark blue) with silver hardware?




That's not the official color name. There is one listed on a site described as Boston blue but it's Pacific blue


----------



## bea8480

faith_ann said:


> That's not the official color name. There is one listed on a site described as Boston blue but it's Pacific blue



Ok so you know which one I'm talking about 

Is it just me or is that a great price?  Do you think it's authentic?


----------



## kateincali

bea8480 said:


> Ok so you know which one I'm talking about
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is that a great price?  Do you think it's authentic?




Season tag would confirm but it looks fine. The price is good.


----------



## Esquared72

I just bought me a new pretty. A Little Sister wallet in Mushroom. Should show up later this week. Been in a small wallet place lately. [emoji4]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I just bought me a new pretty. A Little Sister wallet in Mushroom. Should show up later this week. Been in a small wallet place lately. [emoji4]



congrats! pics once it arrives?

i look forward to one day being able to use a small wallet, since i assume that will mean i will no longer have 4375 credit cards


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> congrats! pics once it arrives?
> 
> 
> 
> i look forward to one day being able to use a small wallet, since i assume that will mean i will no longer have 4375 credit cards




Absolutely pics when she gets here. 

Finally realized I don't have to carry around every fricking card I've ever owned. Couple credit cards, license, health insurance and my Starbucks card and I'm good. Kinda freeing to carry a little wallet. 

Currently carrying this little Ferragamo accordion card case. 
View attachment 3126828

View attachment 3126829


----------



## Esquared72

Watching my Redskins....they started out strong but not looking really good for a win today.  Alas, I've sadly gotten used to it over the years. Love my team but they break my heart sometimes. 

Carrying my Carob Brown Groovee, as it's the closest thing to burgundy and gold in a bag that I own.
View attachment 3127020


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Absolutely pics when she gets here.
> 
> Finally realized I don't have to carry around every fricking card I've ever owned. Couple credit cards, license, health insurance and my Starbucks card and I'm good. Kinda freeing to carry a little wallet.
> 
> Currently carrying this little Ferragamo accordion card case.
> View attachment 3126828
> 
> View attachment 3126829


SUPER pretty wallet, eehlers!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Watching my Redskins....they started out strong but not looking really good for a win today.  Alas, I've sadly gotten used to it over the years. Love my team but they break my heart sometimes.
> 
> Carrying my Carob Brown Groovee, as it's the closest thing to burgundy and gold in a bag that I own.
> View attachment 3127020


Your Groovee is... um... groovy? We're vaguely Patriots fans in our house (Elaine ducks as eehlers throws something at her) but now that they won their first game last week I doubt we'll be watching them much. We're more into college games, specifically Big Ten teams.


----------



## ElainePG

Dressed up & ready to join my Mom for Rosh Hashanah dinner. Carrying my Mini54 bag because I can't bear to put it down. Though I'll switch to my Bluette Single later tonight & carry it next week.


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Your Groovee is... um... groovy? We're vaguely Patriots fans in our house (Elaine ducks as eehlers throws something at her) but now that they won their first game last week I doubt we'll be watching them much. We're more into college games, specifically Big Ten teams.




I'm okay with the Patriots. If you were a Cowboys fan then we'd have issues. [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I'm okay with the Patriots. *If you were a Cowboys fan* then we'd have issues. [emoji6]



Ew. No way!


----------



## kateincali

Elaine: You better switch to the bluette, or else I'm making that call 

The mini 54 looks so great on you. I need that style in my life eventually.

The ferragamo is adorable, eehlers. There's a lot more room in it than there looks like.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> *Elaine: You better switch to the bluette, or else I'm making that call*
> 
> The mini 54 looks so great on you. I need that style in my life eventually.
> 
> The ferragamo is adorable, eehlers. There's a lot more room in it than there looks like.



I did! Honest! I switched to it tonight! And the Mini54 is tucked back into my purse closet, all nice and tidy. 

I'll prove it to you in the next day or two with a model pic.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers, you inspired me to move my things into a tiny little Hobo wallet, which fits into the Bluette Single much better than my quilted Long Lex. *Amazing* the difference it makes!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I did! Honest! I switched to it tonight! And the Mini54 is tucked back into my purse closet, all nice and tidy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll prove it to you in the next day or two with a model pic.




I'm sure it's relieved to no longer be forgotten 

It's freezing this morning! So I guess it goes from being so humid you can barely breathe, right into being so cold that I have piled poodles on me for warmth. 

This place is awful [emoji22]


----------



## mster425

ElainePG said:


> I did! Honest! I switched to it tonight! And the Mini54 is tucked back into my purse closet, all nice and tidy.
> 
> I'll prove it to you in the next day or two with a model pic.



I need a mini 54 in my life!!  but for like, $200


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> I need a mini 54 in my life!!  *but for like, $200*



don't we all...


----------



## ElainePG

mster425 said:


> I need a mini 54 in my life!!  but for like, $200


And here I am, with two of them sitting in my closet. (But trust me, I didn't pay $200 for them. Though I did get the 2nd one... Emerald... on a deeeeeeeeep discount).


----------



## kateincali

the emerald really is lovely


----------



## mster425

ElainePG said:


> And here I am, with two of them sitting in my closet. (But trust me, I didn't pay $200 for them. Though I did get the 2nd one... Emerald... on a deeeeeeeeep discount).



Wow that emerald is SOOO pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

mster425 said:


> Wow that emerald is SOOO pretty!


I know, right? It is such a saturated green. MJ really got it right with the 85 and the 54 bags.


----------



## ElainePG

Carrying the Bluette Single this week. I had forgotten how much this bag holds, as long as I make sure that my wallet is small.


----------



## kateincali

For why would you fold a structured patent bag into this box?! Sigh.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> View attachment 3127939
> 
> 
> For why would you fold a structured patent bag into this box?! Sigh.


For because you're lazy, and don't feel like looking for a large-enuf box?

What if you stuff it full of paper and leave it be for a few days? Do you think that will straighten it out? Right now it looks like a warped soccer ball...


----------



## mster425

ElainePG said:


> Carrying the Bluette Single this week. I had forgotten how much this bag holds, as long as I make sure that my wallet is small.



Is that the XL?


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> View attachment 3127939
> 
> 
> For why would you fold a structured patent bag into this box?! Sigh.



I have had the WORST ebay shippers lately.  WTH are people thinking.


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> I have had the WORST ebay shippers lately.  WTH are people thinking.





ElainePG said:


> For because you're lazy, and don't feel like looking for a large-enuf box?
> 
> What if you stuff it full of paper and leave it be for a few days? Do you think that will straighten it out? Right now it looks like a warped soccer ball...



it's such a waste of time for everyone. i can't even bring myself to fold the poor bag and return it in the same box so now i'm the one who needs to find one it actually fits in. this is precious time i could be spending watching a walking dead marathon

nah, it won't straighten out. there are creases and indents. plus, the interior pocket is torn (bonus!) so there's no point in bothering.

gorgeous  looks so real!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-QUILTED-LEATHER-HANDBAG-MADE-IN-ITALY-/161818619662


----------



## ElainePG

mster425 said:


> Is that the XL?


It's just the regular size. They may have called it "Large," but I don't think there was a "small." Did the Single (not the Baroque Single, just the plain ol' Single) come in multiple sizes? 

Anybody? Faith? Anybody?

Here's a photo of it stuffed, maybe you can get an idea of the size from that. It's a scant 11" across.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it's such a waste of time for everyone. i can't even bring myself to fold the poor bag and return it in the same box so now i'm the one who needs to find one it actually fits in. this is precious time i could be spending watching a walking dead marathon
> 
> nah, it won't straighten out. there are creases and indents. plus, the interior pocket is torn (bonus!) so there's no point in bothering.
> 
> gorgeous  *looks so real!*
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS-BLACK-QUILTED-LEATHER-HANDBAG-MADE-IN-ITALY-/161818619662



So it isn't? I did kinda wonder... if it looks too good to be true, and all that.


----------



## kateincali

The classic quilted single was released in small, large, and XL, same as the baroque. If it's 11"W, yours is the large. XL is 13"W


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> So it isn't? I did kinda wonder... if it looks too good to be true, and all that.




Well the obvious giveaway is the MBMJ logo lining on a collection style bag


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The classic quilted single was released in small, large, and XL, same as the baroque. If it's 11"W, yours is the large. XL is 13"W


Thanks, Faith! Always good to know what I have in my closet. 

ttytt, I was a little surprised when I measured mine; it doesn't "carry" like an 11" bag. My Mini54 is only 10" long, but it holds a lot more; I guess because it's deeper (wider? I never know how they measure bags. The distance from my arm to my hip.) 

Still, carrying the Single today, I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was to use. Very lightweight, and the snap just clicks into place; I guess it's magnetized. I bought it off the MJ web site on January 3, 2014... the day I learned (on this thread!) that quilted bags were being discontinued! "Noooooooooooooo" I wailed, and immediately went shopping. (I didn't know about eBay in those days, I guess? Paid full price... urk!)


----------



## ElainePG

Is anyone going to buy the new MJ perfume? I have no idea what it's like, but I *seriously* want the bottle.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, Faith! Always good to know what I have in my closet.
> 
> ttytt, I was a little surprised when I measured mine; it doesn't "carry" like an 11" bag. My Mini54 is only 10" long, but it holds a lot more; I guess because it's deeper (wider? I never know how they measure bags. The distance from my arm to my hip.)
> 
> Still, carrying the Single today, I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was to use. Very lightweight, and the snap just clicks into place; I guess it's magnetized. I bought it off the MJ web site on January 3, 2014... the day I learned (on this thread!) that quilted bags were being discontinued! "Noooooooooooooo" I wailed, and immediately went shopping. (I didn't know about eBay in those days, I guess? *Paid full price... urk!*)



Well, if it makes you feel any better, retail for a new bluette w/silver hardware isn't _that_ far off from discount prices now.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Is anyone going to buy the new MJ perfume? I have no idea what it's like, but I *seriously* want the bottle.



Most perfume bothers me so no, but that bottle is adorable.


----------



## Eru

Such a fancy bottle!

And the emerald is so beautiful, I'm not sure which one I like better!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Well, if it makes you feel any better, retail for a new bluette w/silver hardware isn't _that_ far off from discount prices now.


Thank you. I definitely needed to hear that.


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> I'm okay with the Patriots. If you were a* Cowboys *fan then we'd have issues. [emoji6]





ElainePG said:


> *Ew. No way![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ********
> 
> 
> Ok, now y'all are hitting kind of close to home here.


----------



## Fefeinc10

Hey guys! I'm new to Marc Jacobs and purseforum but I love it so far. Hautelook recently had a sale for Marc Jacobs and I bought a few (too many) Marc Jacobs items. I'm trying to decide between these two which one to keep. It's so hard!! Haha. What do you guys think?

Felicia


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ew. No way![/*QUOTE]
> 
> ********
> 
> 
> Ok, now y'all are hitting kind of close to home here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yikes! It's been so long since you've posted, nascar, that I forgot about you! I want you to know that I actually thought, before I posted, "Will I offend anyone with this?" and I couldn't think of anyone.
> 
> Sorr-eeee...:shame:
Click to expand...


----------



## kateincali

Fefeinc10 said:


> Hey guys! I'm new to Marc Jacobs and purseforum but I love it so far. Hautelook recently had a sale for Marc Jacobs and I bought a few (too many) Marc Jacobs items. I'm trying to decide between these two which one to keep. It's so hard!! Haha. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> Felicia




I prefer the style of the Sullivan and the color of the Polly. That isn't very helpful...Does one fill a color void?


----------



## Fefeinc10

faith_ann said:


> I prefer the style of the Sullivan and the color of the Polly. That isn't very helpful...Does one fill a color void?



Haha, any opinion helps! I actually don't have a purse in either shade but I have plenty of lighter pink purses. I actually may lean towards the Sullivan since I've been into nude colors lately.


----------



## ElainePG

For what it's worth, I like the style AND color of the Sullivan.


----------



## Fefeinc10

ElainePG said:


> For what it's worth, I like the style AND color of the Sullivan.



Thanks for the input! Looks like the sullivan is winning.


----------



## Eru

I prefer the Sullivan, too.


----------



## Eru

[Double posted, sorry!]


----------



## Fefeinc10

Eru said:


> I prefer the Sullivan, too.



Thanks for the vote!


----------



## mster425

I'm going to be the dissenter and say I prefer the Polly! I am not a nude bag person though, and the lock-serving-no purpose thing doesn't do it for me, except on the Rio for some reason 

Either way you can't go wrong!


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> I'm going to be the dissenter and say I prefer the Polly! I am not a nude bag person though, and the* lock-serving-no purpose thing doesn't do it for me*, except on the Rio for some reason
> 
> Either way you can't go wrong!



take that back!


----------



## Nikkibaby

Hey ladies, long time no talk!  Your purchases are making me jealous.


----------



## Fefeinc10

mster425 said:


> I'm going to be the dissenter and say I prefer the Polly! I am not a nude bag person though, and the lock-serving-no purpose thing doesn't do it for me, except on the Rio for some reason
> 
> Either way you can't go wrong!



Hahaha! I actually really do like the gold closure on the polly. Its really unique but the lock on the sullivan is cute too even tho its just ornamental


----------



## Eru

Oh no, I got my bags mixed up.  I prefer the Polly!  lol.


----------



## kateincali

Nikkibaby said:


> Hey ladies, long time no talk!  Your purchases are making me jealous.



oh, hi


----------



## Esquared72

Look who showed up on my door step today!

The Big Apple version of the Little Sister wallet - color Mushroom with silver hardware and lined in black leather. Groovy 3D-like coin pocket. 

Love. 
View attachment 3130497

View attachment 3130498

View attachment 3130499

View attachment 3130500


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Look who showed up on my door step today!
> 
> The Big Apple version of the Little Sister wallet - color Mushroom with silver hardware and lined in black leather. Groovy 3D-like coin pocket.
> 
> Love.
> View attachment 3130497
> 
> View attachment 3130498
> 
> View attachment 3130499
> 
> View attachment 3130500




Very cute!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Very cute!




Thanks! Really happy with it. [emoji7]


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> Look who showed up on my door step today!
> 
> The Big Apple version of the Little Sister wallet - color Mushroom with silver hardware and lined in black leather. Groovy 3D-like coin pocket.
> 
> Love.
> View attachment 3130497
> 
> View attachment 3130498
> 
> View attachment 3130499
> 
> View attachment 3130500



Love love love that mini wallet! I love mini wallets so much.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Look who showed up on my door step today!
> 
> The Big Apple version of the Little Sister wallet - color Mushroom with silver hardware and lined in black leather. Groovy 3D-like coin pocket.
> 
> Love.
> View attachment 3130497
> 
> View attachment 3130498
> 
> View attachment 3130499
> 
> View attachment 3130500


Wow! Speaking of cute little wallets (and we were, I believe...). The coin purse part is adorable, isn't it? And I love the mushroom color.


----------



## ElainePG

eru said:


> love love love that mini wallet!* i love mini wallets so much.*


+1


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Love love love that mini wallet! I love mini wallets so much.







ElainePG said:


> Wow! Speaking of cute little wallets (and we were, I believe...). The coin purse part is adorable, isn't it? And I love the mushroom color.




Thanks, y'all! I'm a recent small wallet convert and am totally loving it. Just carrying what I need (and it's so cute!). 

I love the coin pocket part, too! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ljlj

Nikkibaby said:


> Hey ladies, long time no talk!  Your purchases are making me jealous.



Hi Nikki!


----------



## kateincali

Ljlj said:


> Hi Nikki!



nice to 'see' you LJ!


----------



## kateincali

I'm so excited!

I had been entering the World of Marc Jacobs contest on the official site, and I won the watch. Yay! I never win anything.


----------



## Ljlj

faith_ann said:


> I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> I had been entering the World of Marc Jacobs contest on the official site, and I won the watch. Yay! I never win anything.




Hi faith!
Yay Congrats!!! [emoji2] That's a beautiful watch. 
I also entered but only on the first day. That means you still have the chance to win the NYC trip, right?


----------



## kateincali

Ljlj said:


> Hi faith!
> Yay Congrats!!! [emoji2] That's a beautiful watch.
> I also entered but only on the first day. That means you still have the chance to win the NYC trip, right?




Thanks! 

The contest ended yesterday so I don't think so, unless they're announcing winners over the course of a few days.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm so excited!
> 
> I had been entering the World of Marc Jacobs contest on the official site, and I won the watch. Yay! I never win anything.


Wow... well done, Faith! The watch is stunning.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wow... well done, Faith! The watch is stunning.




It's funny because I was thinking the other day that I need a watch. I wish I had been thinking about how I'd like 10 million dollars, but I'll take what I can get


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I'm so excited!
> 
> I had been entering the World of Marc Jacobs contest on the official site, and I won the watch. Yay! I never win anything.



That's awesome!!


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> I'm so excited!
> 
> I had been entering the World of Marc Jacobs contest on the official site, and I won the watch. Yay! I never win anything.



Congrats! I love it! 

I can't get away with a mini wallet. I have too many insurance cards, mainly. I also think I have a large wallet problem... I really don't want to part with any of them


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Congrats! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get away with a mini wallet. I have too many insurance cards, mainly. I also think I have a large wallet problem... I really don't want to part with any of them




Thank you!

The wallets are all so pretty [emoji177]


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The wallets are all so pretty [emoji177]



Thank you. Now I want a blue rio to watch the wallet.


----------



## llaga22

Been with this baby this week.


----------



## llaga22

To the arts fest  today.


----------



## mster425

llaga22 said:


> To the arts fest  today.
> View attachment 3133024



Now THAT is amazing.  What color is it, aubergine?


----------



## llaga22

mster425 said:


> Now THAT is amazing.  What color is it, aubergine?




I am not sure. This was years ago. Here's a pic sunlight.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> nascar fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yikes! It's been so long since you've posted, nascar, that I forgot about you! I want you to know that I actually thought, before I posted, "Will I offend anyone with this?" and I couldn't think of anyone.
> 
> Sorr-eeee...:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok.  I'm not a Cowgirls fan.  Just joshing with you!  LOL!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## kateincali

pretty stam!

the official colour was bordeaux, from the polished line


----------



## llaga22

So I figured I'd make this week MJ week. [emoji23][emoji7]


----------



## llaga22

Here my niece is wearing a skirt by MJ.


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> I am not sure. This was years ago. Here's a pic sunlight.
> View attachment 3133117


Gorgeous! I love the wide leather on the strap up at the shoulder... must be comfy! And the leather is an amazing color.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> ElainePG said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok.  I'm not a Cowgirls fan.  Just joshing with you!  LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Whew! I wouldn't want our friendship to dissolve over *sports*, of all things!:giggles:
Click to expand...


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> Here my niece is wearing a skirt by MJ.
> View attachment 3134241


You both look fantastical!


----------



## llaga22

Thank you ladies. Here for a quick bookstore run with the kids.


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> Thank you ladies. Here for a quick bookstore run with the kids.
> View attachment 3134333


Which bag is it? SO cute with the shoes!


----------



## lolamagnolia

Hi! I am new here and recently purchased a MbMJ classic q fran and was wondering what color it was. I purchased it on eBay and the seller did not know the color name. If I can figure out how to post a pic I will. Is there a thread with the colors and names?


----------



## kateincali

lolamagnolia said:


> Hi! I am new here and recently purchased a MbMJ classic q fran and was wondering what color it was. I purchased it on eBay and the seller did not know the color name. If I can figure out how to post a pic I will. Is there a thread with the colors and names?




Welcome and congrats on your new bag!

There is a reference library but it's out of date 

I think it's Violet. Is there a white tag inside? Might not have one depending on the season, but if it does, there will be two sets of numbers on top. The first set starts with M, and the second is five numbers. Google those last five numbers along with Marc by Marc Jacobs Fran and you'll get the color name


----------



## lolamagnolia

Hi! Thank you so much! There is a white tag. The last five numbers are 80134. I tried google and no luck.


----------



## kateincali

lolamagnolia said:


> Hi! Thank you so much! There is a white tag. The last five numbers are 80134. I tried google and no luck.



i found it, it's violet  i should have said just to google the number and 'marc jacobs'; you get hits either way but it's easier since the color codes are the same across styles


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Which bag is it? SO cute with the shoes!



in case she doesn't see your post, it's the paradise q


----------



## lolamagnolia

You are awesome! Thank you so much! &#128515;&#10084;&#128144;&#128144;


----------



## kateincali

lolamagnolia said:


> You are awesome! Thank you so much! &#128515;&#10084;&#128144;&#128144;



no problem!


----------



## missmoimoi

Variety of MJ bags at Dubai Outlet Mall today. I hardly took any pics but here's a peek


----------



## kateincali

missmoimoi said:


> Variety of MJ bags at Dubai Outlet Mall today. I hardly took any pics but here's a peek
> View attachment 3134990
> 
> View attachment 3134991



thanks for the photos!

the big apple totes are really nice work bags, i think


----------



## missmoimoi

Tweed clutches, lots of wallets, leather clutches...quite a variety but I didn't take pics


----------



## ElainePG

lolamagnolia said:


> You are awesome! Thank you so much! &#128515;&#10084;&#128144;&#128144;


What she said..


----------



## kateincali

missmoimoi said:


> Tweed clutches, lots of wallets, leather clutches...quite a variety but I didn't take pics
> View attachment 3134998



these are cute


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> What she said..




I'm very occasionally useful


----------



## llaga22

Thanks Faith. Yes, it is!


----------



## llaga22

faith_ann said:


> in case she doesn't see your post, it's the paradise q




Hahahah. Thanks Faith. Was busy this Sunday. I have 2 of these which I got a few years back on sale at Nordies. I should carry the other tomorrow.


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> Hahahah. Thanks Faith. Was busy this Sunday. I have 2 of these which I got a few years back on sale at Nordies. I should carry the other tomorrow.




It's a great style! The paradise line is one of my favourites


----------



## kateincali

I finally found a clutch, yay! Love the leather lining 

My photos are a little darker than it actually is

https://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/pro...-two-tone-leather-and-resin-box-clutch/332146


----------



## jun3machina

that is sooo cute @ FAITH!

so ive had two insane buyers on my mate, it's currently being returned because ebay is a b*tch and i cant win over a girl who is picky as sh*t over ivory vs cream vs offwhite vs milk.

i swear i think only loony bins shop on ebay now...


----------



## kateincali

jun3machina said:


> that is sooo cute @ FAITH!
> 
> so ive had two insane buyers on my mate, it's currently being returned because ebay is a b*tch and i cant win over a girl who is picky as sh*t over ivory vs cream vs offwhite vs milk.
> 
> i swear i think only loony bins shop on ebay now...




Ugh how annoying, I'm sorry! I didn't think you could return for subtle color differences on eBay


----------



## jun3machina

right?!! id like to fight it but i know i'll lose, ebay always sides with buyers. i told her i think it is totally unfair.


----------



## jun3machina

so faith, still want it? good god, ive never had an issue like this on ebay ever. b*tches be crazy!*


----------



## kateincali

i've had good luck calling and getting cases closed when they're unfairly opened. can't hurt?


----------



## jun3machina

too late  for the future though...i just dont have the time to be put on hold for CS right now


----------



## kateincali

sorry. it's a gorgeous bag, i'm sure it'll find a new home eventually!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I finally found a clutch, yay! Love the leather lining
> 
> My photos are a little darker than it actually is
> 
> https://www.theoutnet.com/en-GB/pro...-two-tone-leather-and-resin-box-clutch/332146
> 
> View attachment 3135961
> 
> View attachment 3135962


It too adorable, faith! Love the color blocking, and of course you can't go wrong with hot pink!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It too adorable, faith! Love the color blocking, and of course you can't go wrong with hot pink!




Thank you! I've been looking for one since it was retail, so I'm pretty happy I found one nwt (and box) for a great deal.


----------



## msd_bags

jun3machina said:


> that is sooo cute @ FAITH!
> 
> so ive had two insane buyers on my mate, it's currently being returned because ebay is a b*tch and i cant win over a girl who is picky as sh*t over ivory vs cream vs offwhite vs milk.
> 
> i swear i think only loony bins shop on ebay now...




Not really, i was your 1984 buyer. [emoji7] Lol! I just couldn't help to chime in. I was also tempted by your Mate, but I just bought another beige shoulder bag so I had to restrain myself.  [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

jun3machina said:


> that is sooo cute @ FAITH!
> 
> so ive had two insane buyers on my mate, it's currently being returned because ebay is a b*tch and i cant win over a girl who is picky as sh*t over ivory vs cream vs offwhite vs milk.
> 
> *i swear i think only loony bins shop on ebay now*...


*cough*
I bought a lovely bag from Faith on eBay last year, and I don't think she has any complaints! If your Mate were anything other than cream/milk/ecru I'd be lining up to buy that too.
Not all of us are loony bins... at least, not so's it shows!
But I'm so sorry you had a lousy experience. I've had a few of those, too, which is why I no longer sell on-line at all. Just hated all the dickering and low-balling.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> *cough*
> I bought a lovely bag from Faith on eBay last year, and I don't think she has any complaints! If your Mate were anything other than cream/milk/ecru I'd be lining up to buy that too.
> Not all of us are loony bins... at least, not so's it shows!
> But I'm so sorry you had a lousy experience. I've had a few of those, too, which is why I no longer sell on-line at all. Just hated all the dickering and low-balling.



i think that was on bonanza, but either way, you *seem* normal


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i think that was on bonanza, but either way, you *seem* normal


Don't be fooled by my lovely on-line manner. Notice I've never gone to a meet-up!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Don't be fooled by my lovely on-line manner. Notice I've never gone to a meet-up!



i had a feeling it was all an act


----------



## kateincali

sure

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTH-MA...rouble-Shoulder-Bag-retail-2490-/191696073923

relisted in 3...2...


----------



## mster425

I just got my first Paradise bag, a Rio (I think) and I love it.  I might have to buy all of the bags


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> I just got my first Paradise bag, a Rio (I think) and I love it.  I might have to buy all of the bags




Pic?


----------



## mster425

This one.  I love it!  I bought the camel and brown ones too though, which I think I will use more so I may sell this one.  Maybe.


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> This one.  I love it!  I bought the camel and brown ones too though, which I think I will use more so I may sell this one.  Maybe.




Congrats! They're gorgeous bags. I should use mine more often.


----------



## ElainePG

mster425 said:


> This one.  I love it!  I bought the camel and brown ones too though, which I think I will use more so I may sell this one.  Maybe.


It's a stunning bag! Congrats!


----------



## Pikachugirl

Too much MJ? 
I've been recently addicted to buying MBMJ bags/accessories. The other brands in this price range just doesn't seem to be of as good quality? Tried Kate Spade Cedar Maise and Michael Kors Jet Set but just doesn't have that attention to detail I feel MBMJ has. 
But am I wearing too much MJ?! 
My everyday watch is a Marc Jacobs Mini Amy, I alternate between a black MBMJ quilted nylon mini Natasha and a black MBMJ THTH small top handle for going out. When I go to school I have an MBMJ black Adults Sucks Laptop case and an black MBMJ pretty nylon backpack! 
Yes they're all black! I'm 19, it's a phase haha!
Is that too much MBMJ? I can't really afford other more expensive designer brands with my allowance except pieces that my parents get for me (for birthday/ Christmas etc) 
Or any reccomendations for brands with quality pieces that is within the $300-500 range?


----------



## kateincali

Pikachugirl said:


> Too much MJ?
> I've been recently addicted to buying MBMJ bags/accessories. The other brands in this price range just doesn't seem to be of as good quality? Tried Kate Spade Cedar Maise and Michael Kors Jet Set but just doesn't have that attention to detail I feel MBMJ has.
> *But am I wearing too much MJ?! *
> My everyday watch is a Marc Jacobs Mini Amy, I alternate between a black MBMJ quilted nylon mini Natasha and a black MBMJ THTH small top handle for going out. When I go to school I have an MBMJ black Adults Sucks Laptop case and an black MBMJ pretty nylon backpack!
> Yes they're all black! I'm 19, it's a phase haha!
> Is that too much MBMJ? I can't really afford other more expensive designer brands with my allowance except pieces that my parents get for me (for birthday/ Christmas etc)
> Or any reccomendations for brands with quality pieces that is within the $300-500 range?



you're probably asking the wrong people 

how about branching out into mainline bags? there are plenty of new MJ collections bags to be found on resale sites in that price range


----------



## pidge

Hello, newbie here 

I've wanted a Natasha in black for so long, but now I'm torn between the regular New Q Natasha and the New Q Mini Natasha. The Natasha looks so big on modelled photos and I'm worried that it'd also be heavy. I'm after something I can carry around everywhere, to work (where I've also got a laptop bag), to the shops, on days out, city breaks etc. I'd want to carry a small wallet, phone, lipbalm, small hairbrush, keys, sunglasses... and sometimes my camera which is a smallish Fuji but with interchangeable lenses like a DSLR (but not as big). The camera measurements are 116.9mm (W) x 66.5mm (H) x 39.0mm (D) / 4.6 in. (W) x 2.6 in. (H) x 1.5 in. (D). 

Can I get away with a mini Natasha or would I be better off with the normal one (or another cross body)? Does anyone else carry a camera in their bag?

Thank you


----------



## kateincali

pidge said:


> Hello, newbie here
> 
> I've wanted a Natasha in black for so long, but now I'm torn between the regular New Q Natasha and the New Q Mini Natasha. The Natasha looks so big on modelled photos and I'm worried that it'd also be heavy. I'm after something I can carry around everywhere, to work (where I've also got a laptop bag), to the shops, on days out, city breaks etc. I'd want to carry a small wallet, phone, lipbalm, small hairbrush, keys, sunglasses... and sometimes my camera which is a smallish Fuji but with interchangeable lenses like a DSLR (but not as big). The camera measurements are 116.9mm (W) x 66.5mm (H) x 39.0mm (D) / 4.6 in. (W) x 2.6 in. (H) x 1.5 in. (D).
> 
> Can I get away with a mini Natasha or would I be better off with the normal one (or another cross body)? Does anyone else carry a camera in their bag?
> 
> Thank you



welcome! you might get more opinions if you started a thread  

the mini is a decent size at 9.75" x 7" x 3.32", but it sounds like it would be a little packed. the new q natasha is 12" x 8" x 5" so it's not really _that_ much larger, but i do think everything you listed would be a little much for the mini


----------



## Eru

Elaine, I think, has a mirrorless camera she carries sometimes?  I carry my camera, but it's a DSLR and I usually have an 18-200 lens on it, so it needs a bigger bag.

Are you near a store where you can go and try loading up your normal contents into a bag?


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> *Elaine, I think, has a mirrorless camera she carries sometimes? * I carry my camera, but it's a DSLR and I usually have an 18-200 lens on it, so it needs a bigger bag.
> 
> Are you near a store where you can go and try loading up your normal contents into a bag?


Yes I do, but I've never carried it in one of my bags... even though it's smaller than my Nikon was, the lens does stick out, plus I'm always carrying a second (macro) lens because you never know. I use a small nylon camera bag to keep my stuff organized.


----------



## kateincali

I wish I could get the chain to photograph as pretty as it looks in person


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I wish I could get the chain to photograph as pretty as it looks in person
> 
> View attachment 3144712


Is that a navy patent quilted Paradis? Bee-yoo-tee-ful!!!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Is that a navy patent quilted Paradis? Bee-yoo-tee-ful!!!



close - blue quilted patent large single 

odd how different the blue looks on my phone vs desktop


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> close - blue quilted patent large single
> 
> odd how different the blue looks on my phone vs desktop


The single has a *lock* on it???? My single doesn't...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> The single has a *lock* on it???? My single doesn't...



there are five single fronts: baroque, carnaby, push-lock, padlock, and lady bug (or polka dot)


----------



## kateincali

double post


----------



## Eru

Did not realize it had all those different hardware options--cool!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Did not realize it had all those different hardware options--cool!



there are definitely plenty of singles to choose from!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> there are five single fronts: baroque, carnaby, push-lock, padlock, and lady bug (or polka dot)


Love the polka dot one... it's adorable!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Love the polka dot one... it's adorable!




Yeah, I should have kept that one!


----------



## Eru

Such a sleepy Monday!


----------



## missmoimoi

Pandoraesque type bags.  The Bay and Nordstrom have these





Great bag - lush dark red.  Triple compartment interior org!


----------



## kateincali

missmoimoi said:


> Pandoraesque type bags.  The Bay and Nordstrom have these
> View attachment 3149321
> 
> View attachment 3149322
> 
> 
> Great bag - lush dark red.  Triple compartment interior org!
> 
> View attachment 3149323
> 
> View attachment 3149324



thank you for the photos! the style of the bags in the first two photos looks a little awkward


----------



## kateincali

if anyone happens to see this bag somewhere, could you pretty please PM me? i don't know the name of it. it's not my usual style but i like it as a throw around bag. thanks!

https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-Messenger-bag-5608fc9b8e1c6111a301382c


----------



## kateincali

:tumbleweed:

has anyone bought anything new?

i finally found something orange. it'll probably be here tomorrow


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> has anyone bought anything new?
> 
> i finally found something orange. it'll probably be here tomorrow


Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> has anyone bought anything new?
> 
> i finally found something orange. it'll probably be here tomorrow


Me!  New Pradas!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> has anyone bought anything new?
> 
> i finally found something orange. it'll probably be here tomorrow


Me!  New Chanel booties!
I am on cloud 9 with these.  
(It was our 12-year anniversary.  Hubby was a very good boy!)


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Me!  New Chanel booties!
> 
> I am on cloud 9 with these.
> 
> (It was our 12-year anniversary.  Hubby was a very good boy!)




Gorgeous!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Gorgeous!


I swore off expensive shoes this year.  I was moping around trying to find gray suede dress shoes.  I'd look in the regular shoe section and wander over to the good shoes and get bummed out and not buy anything.
It really was very sweet of him.  I woke up and saw a pretty Prada box on the couch.  It had been 2 weeks since we were shoe shopping.

No new MJ, though.  No stores carry it.  I haven't seen anything I'm dying to have ... that I can afford.  The fall runway show was divine, but regular peeps can't afford that stuff unless it's on deep sale.
I'm MJ bummed.  But Chanel/Prada happy!  LOL!


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> :tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> has anyone bought anything new?
> 
> 
> 
> i finally found something orange. it'll probably be here tomorrow




Celine trio! Sigh, haven't seen anything MJ that's caught my eye.

Is your something orange studded?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I swore off expensive shoes this year.  I was moping around trying to find gray suede dress shoes.  I'd look in the regular shoe section and wander over to the good shoes and get bummed out and not buy anything.
> It really was very sweet of him.  I woke up and saw a pretty Prada box on the couch.  It had been 2 weeks since we were shoe shopping.
> 
> No new MJ, though.  No stores carry it.  I haven't seen anything I'm dying to have ... that I can afford.  The fall runway show was divine, but regular peeps can't afford that stuff unless it's on deep sale.
> I'm MJ bummed.  But Chanel/Prada happy!  LOL!


DH sounds like a keeper 

The only new MJ I (so far) really like is the Textured Major Déjà Vu. I think it's adorable.



ElainePG said:


> Can't wait to see pictures!





pookybear said:


> Celine trio! Sigh, haven't seen anything MJ that's caught my eye.
> 
> Is your something orange studded?



It's something studded and something disappointing 

Given that it was listed as being "almost like new", I was a little let down by the exterior wear that wasn't shown in the photos. Turns out that's because the photos were lifted from another seller, which I should have realized, but they were cropped and I had seen the original set last year and it didn't click.

I could have probably lived with the wear since I really wanted this color, but then I opened it. The lining is completely detached on one side. Could I glue it? Maybe it would hold. Maybe not. I don't especially care to find out, so back it goes. 

This is the 4th bag I've returned so far this month. Sigh.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's something studded and something disappointing
> 
> Given that it was listed as being "almost like new", I was a little let down by the exterior wear that wasn't shown in the photos. Turns out that's because the photos were lifted from another seller, which I should have realized, but they were cropped and I had seen the original set last year and it didn't click.
> 
> I could have probably lived with the wear since I really wanted this color, but then I opened it. The lining is completely detached on one side. Could I glue it? Maybe it would hold. Maybe not. I don't especially care to find out, so back it goes.
> 
> This is the 4th bag I've returned so far this month. Sigh.


Ew. Gross.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Ew. Gross.



Pretty much. I really just do not understand why it's so hard for people to list things accurately. 

At least it arrived in better condition than my 'lightly worn' YSL? :cry:


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> DH sounds like a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> The only new MJ I (so far) really like is the Textured Major Déjà Vu. I think it's adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's something studded and something disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> Given that it was listed as being "almost like new", I was a little let down by the exterior wear that wasn't shown in the photos. Turns out that's because the photos were lifted from another seller, which I should have realized, but they were cropped and I had seen the original set last year and it didn't click.
> 
> 
> 
> I could have probably lived with the wear since I really wanted this color, but then I opened it. The lining is completely detached on one side. Could I glue it? Maybe it would hold. Maybe not. I don't especially care to find out, so back it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 4th bag I've returned so far this month. Sigh.




Omgah eww  sadness


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

faith_ann said:


> DH sounds like a keeper
> 
> The only new MJ I (so far) really like is the Textured Major Déjà Vu. I think it's adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's something studded and something disappointing
> 
> Given that it was listed as being "almost like new", I was a little let down by the exterior wear that wasn't shown in the photos. Turns out that's because the photos were lifted from another seller, which I should have realized, but they were cropped and I had seen the original set last year and it didn't click.
> 
> I could have probably lived with the wear since I really wanted this color, but then I opened it. The lining is completely detached on one side. Could I glue it? Maybe it would hold. Maybe not. I don't especially care to find out, so back it goes.
> 
> This is the 4th bag I've returned so far this month. Sigh.





faith_ann said:


> Pretty much. I really just do not understand why it's so hard for people to list things accurately.
> 
> At least it arrived in better condition than my 'lightly worn' YSL? :cry:



Oh my goodness!!!! &#128561; It makes me so cross when people deliberately not describe condition of an item accurately. How on earth they think they could get away with it is beyond me! Hope the return goes smoothly and u get your money back. xxx


----------



## missmoimoi

Saw the Working Girl Dolly bags at The Bay - large in black and red canyon. Small version in black and bright blue. 

Red Canyon colour and leather combo instantly caught my eye!  Yet I've done this before with dark red casual leather bags - weeks later, I always wish that I had stuck with classic black. Only black is Black still this is how I wind up with duplicates, doubling the cost etc


----------



## missmoimoi

As per usual, I want both the black and canyon red - both in large. What can you do?  This is a great practical bag!


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Omgah eww  sadness



i'll never find an orange sp *sniff*



TiredMummyNBags said:


> Oh my goodness!!!! &#128561; It makes me so cross when people deliberately not describe condition of an item accurately. How on earth they think they could get away with it is beyond me! Hope the return goes smoothly and u get your money back. xxx



thank you


----------



## ElainePG

missmoimoi said:


> Saw the Working Girl Dolly bags at The Bay - large in black and red canyon. Small version in black and bright blue.
> 
> Red Canyon colour and leather combo instantly caught my eye!  Yet I've done this before with dark red casual leather bags - weeks later, I always wish that I had stuck with classic black. Only black is Black still this is how I wind up with duplicates, doubling the cost etc
> View attachment 3151982
> 
> View attachment 3151983
> 
> View attachment 3151984
> 
> View attachment 3151985


The red one is TDF!


----------



## missmoimoi

ElainePG said:


> The red one is TDF!




Have you seen one irl?  Red Canyon in this leather is truly luscious and the leather is not delicate and overall, this is a very rugged practical bag.  It's a deep rich dark red.


Red Canyon in other leathers, other styles don't really do anything for me (MbMJ collection) but yea, it caught my eye instantly!


Nevertheless, I also want the black one LOL


----------



## nascar fan

It's a sad, sad, sad day in MJ Land when Nascar Fan has forgotten the name of some of her bags!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> It's a sad, sad, sad day in MJ Land when Nascar Fan has forgotten the name of some of her bags!




Ha, photos? I'm sure we can help you out with names


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Ha, photos? I'm sure we can help you out with names


I went to my album.  I have them named there. 
It was the Small Jema and the Lanas.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I went to my album.  I have them named there.
> It was the Small Jema and the Lanas.



both beautiful styles

i'm still haunted by that super cheap red jema i didn't buy. so dumb.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> both beautiful styles
> 
> i'm still haunted by that super cheap red jema i didn't buy. So dumb.


me too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Hey.

Hope you're all doing well. Moved into Pomegranate Blake and it made me think of y'all, so thought I'd pop in and say hi.
View attachment 3154677


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hey.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. Moved into Pomegranate Blake and it made me think of y'all, so thought I'd pop in and say hi.
> View attachment 3154677


Great color bag! I've decided I need a second red bag, besides the Mini 54 in my avatar, but I can't decide which one. I'm waiting for the perfect red (with blue undertones) to find me.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hey.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. Moved into Pomegranate Blake and it made me think of y'all, so thought I'd pop in and say hi.
> View attachment 3154677



pretty!



ElainePG said:


> Great color bag! I've decided I need a second red bag, besides the Mini 54 in my avatar, but I can't decide which one. I'm waiting for the perfect red (with blue undertones) to find me.



red large single?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> red large single?


Actually (don't shoot me!) I'm mulling over a LV. But if there were a large BAROQUE single with silver hardware, I might be interested...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Actually (don't shoot me!) I'm mulling over a LV. But if there were a large BAROQUE single with silver hardware, I might be interested...



whenever i'm suggesting a single, just assume i'm referring to the baroque style lol

i wonder if this is still available?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Single-RED-New-With-Tags-/331654320721

i won't shoot you. i might be silently judging, though. it's ok. i'm sure there is a pretty LV out there somewhere and i just haven't seen it.  no, seriously, though, which LV? i do think they have some nice bags.


----------



## nascar fan

eehlers said:


> Hey.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. Moved into Pomegranate Blake and it made me think of y'all, so thought I'd pop in and say hi.
> View attachment 3154677


Love this.
and it makes me very sad.  Marc, come back to us!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> whenever i'm suggesting a single, just assume i'm referring to the baroque style lol
> 
> i wonder if this is still available?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Large-Single-RED-New-With-Tags-/331654320721
> 
> i won't shoot you. i might be silently judging, though. it's ok. i'm sure there is a pretty LV out there somewhere and i just haven't seen it.  no, seriously, though, which LV? i do think they have some nice bags.


The one on eBay sold for $450... either that or it didn't get any bids, it's sometimes hard to tell with auctions. It's not the style I wanted anyway, it's too similar to my baroque single in Mandarin.

I'm not sure about an LV, but maybe the Lockit. Unfortunately the photo doesn't show much detail, but the size is right, and it comes with a shoulder strap. http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/lockit-pm-cuir-taurillon-008812

I also kind of like the shape of the Alma in epi leather, but it would have to come with a shoulder strap and not all of them do. I'll have to check them out IRL when I go to the LV boutique. I really like their reds.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> The one on eBay sold for $450... either that or it didn't get any bids, it's sometimes hard to tell with auctions. *It's not the style I wanted anyway, it's too similar to my baroque single in Mandarin.*
> 
> I'm not sure about an LV, but maybe the Lockit. Unfortunately the photo doesn't show much detail, but the size is right, and it comes with a shoulder strap. http://us.louisvuitton.com/eng-us/products/lockit-pm-cuir-taurillon-008812
> 
> I also kind of like the shape of the Alma in epi leather, but it would have to come with a shoulder strap and not all of them do. I'll have to check them out IRL when I go to the LV boutique. I really like their reds.



it didn't sell - not that it matters if the red is too similar to mandarin

the lockit is gorgeous and the price makes me sad.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it didn't sell - not that it matters if the red is too similar to mandarin
> 
> *the lockit is gorgeous* and the *price makes me sad*.



Ditto.


----------



## Indiana

Verrry late to the MBMJ party, but considering my first purchase - a classic Q Baby Groovee.  Could I just ask one quick question please... is the strap long enough to wear crossbody?  Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## kateincali

Indiana said:


> Verrry late to the MBMJ party, but considering my first purchase - a classic Q Baby Groovee.  Could I just ask one quick question please... is the strap long enough to wear crossbody?  Thanks so much in advance!



hi!

the strap drop is not consistent throughout the seasons, so that's difficult to answer. off-hand, i want to say that if you purchase one with an adjustable strap, the longest it'll extend to is 18", and that the standard drop is 15"

since it's a removable strap, though, you can lengthen it. http://www.mautto.com/ has some options


----------



## Indiana

faith_ann said:


> hi!
> 
> the strap drop is not consistent throughout the seasons, so that's difficult to answer. off-hand, i want to say that if you purchase one with an adjustable strap, the longest it'll extend to is 18", and that the standard drop is 15"
> 
> since it's a removable strap, though, you can lengthen it. http://www.mautto.com/ has some options


 
Thanks so much for your reply Faith_Ann!  Guess I'll take a chance on it and investigate mautto if I need to..


----------



## Eru

I actually like some of LV's all-leather, logo-free bags like the sofia coppola (especially in some of their blues, teals, and turquoises...but also cherry), but they generally cost more than I'm willing to spend on them.  But I have weird priorities--I spend more on jewelry than bags.  I think some of my more expensive jewelry cost ~4x what I've spent on my most expensive bag...  Also, Elaine knows my weakness for Megan Clark's jewelry!  I actually avoided going to a show this weekend that she was at, just because I knew it would be bad (for my wallet).


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I actually like some of LV's all-leather, logo-free bags like the sofia coppola (especially in some of their blues, teals, and turquoises...but also cherry), but they generally cost more than I'm willing to spend on them.  But I have weird priorities--I spend more on jewelry than bags.  I think some of my more expensive jewelry cost ~4x what I've spent on my most expensive bag...  Also, Elaine knows my weakness for Megan Clark's jewelry!  I actually avoided going to a show this weekend that she was at, just because I knew it would be bad (for my wallet).


I know what you mean about Meghan's jewelry, Eru! I only own 1 pair of her earrings, but I wear them all the time... of all my earrings (and I have a fair number of earrings!) hers are my fave. 

It's interesting, though, because I find them perfect in every way, but I never get any compliments on them. Meanwhile, I have some inexpensive glass bead earrings from Etsy that people swoon over... they probably cost me all of $30. Go figure!


----------



## kateincali

The most expensive earrings I have purchased in nearly a decade arrived today.

They were $13.

I clearly have very refined taste in jewelry 

But I'm happy I found these. They're MJ and I lost mine years ago.


----------



## kateincali

I haven't purchased any bags lately, but I added two MBMJ watches in the last week. Still waiting on the one I won.

I'm trying not to buy, but the pink was free with rewards bucks and the python embossed Molly was $25 new. I've been looking for the black python embossed Molly but I think I'll wear the bordeaux, too.


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> I know what you mean about Meghan's jewelry, Eru! I only own 1 pair of her earrings, but I wear them all the time... of all my earrings (and I have a fair number of earrings!) hers are my fave.
> 
> It's interesting, though, because I find them perfect in every way, but I never get any compliments on them. Meanwhile, I have some inexpensive glass bead earrings from Etsy that people swoon over... they probably cost me all of $30. Go figure!



People don't comment on mine that often (but I know what you mean!  Cheaper crystal or gemstone ones get commented on all the time), but I think it's because they are a really understated beauty.  I think I have...4 pair of earrings (the most expensive ones have small, ethically sourced diamonds in them?  They're on her website as "diamond feather earrings" and they are very simple and very beautiful) and 6 necklaces??  They're not all here with me in NY--some are in safe keeping in DC until I find a more permanent residence here.  But her pieces are some of my favorites and I wear them the most (she's tied with my other favorite, Carolyn Morris Bach, although I don't love the pieces that Carolyn has on her website right now.  She needs a more extensive gallery on it!).


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> People don't comment on mine that often (but I know what you mean!  Cheaper crystal or gemstone ones get commented on all the time), but I think it's because they are a really understated beauty.  I think I have...4 pair of earrings (the most expensive ones have small, ethically sourced diamonds in them?  They're on her website as "diamond feather earrings" and they are very simple and very beautiful) and 6 necklaces??  They're not all here with me in NY--some are in safe keeping in DC until I find a more permanent residence here.  But her pieces are some of my favorites and I wear them the most (she's tied with my other favorite, Carolyn Morris Bach, although I don't love the pieces that Carolyn has on her website right now.  She needs a more extensive gallery on it!).


I was tempted to get a second pair of hers, with yellow sapphires. But I think I'll resist. I'd know they were sapphires, you'd know they were sapphires, but they basically look like citrine. Not that I care what other people think, but I'd be paying a lot of $$$ for sapphires that don't look like sapphires. Don't think so.

I still do love the one pair I have, though, and I honestly don't care that nobody notices them. 

Faith, I'll bet you get a LOT more comments on your Eiffel Towers!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I haven't purchased any bags lately, but I added two MBMJ watches in the last week. Still waiting on the one I won.
> 
> I'm trying not to buy, but the pink was free with rewards bucks and the python embossed Molly was $25 new. I've been looking for the black python embossed Molly but I think I'll wear the bordeaux, too.
> 
> View attachment 3163063
> View attachment 3163064


Love the pink watch, especially. Wear in good health!


----------



## andral5

I finally decided on a MBMJ bag, thanks to our authenticators here that reassured me it wasn't a counterfeit. Here is Faridah in her first trip with me at work. I'm looking for a nice bag charm now. Until then, the little scarf should do.

I love the pockets, especially the exterior ones with the turn lock.


----------



## Esquared72

andral5 said:


> I finally decided on a MBMJ bag, thanks to our authenticators here that reassured me it wasn't a counterfeit. Here is Faridah in her first trip with me at work. I'm looking for a nice bag charm now. Until then, the little scarf should do.
> 
> I love the pockets, especially the exterior ones with the turn lock.




Congrats! I have a Faridah and it's one of my absolute favorite bags. So comfortable to carry and so functional.


----------



## andral5

eehlers said:


> Congrats! I have a Faridah and it's one of my absolute favorite bags. So comfortable to carry and so functional.



Thank you! Indeed, it is. I love so many pockets. And the interior lining being not completely dark helps a lot.


----------



## Esquared72

Okay...since I know some of you are fans of the brand, I wanted to share my big find from Nordstrom Rack. My new Coral AGLs...marked down from $298 to $109.  Still even had the dust bag in the box. Even better? I had $120 in Nordstrom notes, so it's almost like getting them for free! 
View attachment 3167553


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Okay...since I know some of you are fans of the brand, I wanted to share my big find from Nordstrom Rack. My new Coral AGLs...marked down from $298 to $109.  Still even had the dust bag in the box. Even better? I had $120 in Nordstrom notes, so it's almost like getting them for free!
> View attachment 3167553


Wow! What an incredible coral color, eehlers! Yup... I'm a *huge* AGL fan, though that color isn't in my collection.

What do you mean, *almost* like getting them for free? Anything you buy with NN *is* free, in my mathematical universe!

Speaking of shoes, I just bought my first pair of Tory Burch ballet flats. I've been wanting to try them for a long time... they are SUPER comfy! (And less expensive than AGLs.)


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Wow! What an incredible coral color, eehlers! Yup... I'm a *huge* AGL fan, though that color isn't in my collection.
> 
> What do you mean, *almost* like getting them for free? Anything you buy with NN *is* free, in my mathematical universe!
> 
> Speaking of shoes, I just bought my first pair of Tory Burch ballet flats. I've been wanting to try them for a long time... they are SUPER comfy! (And less expensive than AGLs.)




I love Tory Burch flats too. Did you get Revas or another kind?

These AGLs are crazy comfy. I have so many neutral shoes, I love this pop of color. It's really more of an orangish red than a true coral color. May have become a new convert. [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I love Tory Burch flats too. Did you get Revas or another kind?
> 
> These AGLs are crazy comfy. I have so many neutral shoes, I love this pop of color. It's really more of an orangish red than a true coral color. May have become a new convert. [emoji6]


I got the Minnie Travel Ballet Flat: http://www.toryburch.com/minnie-tra...8203_color=962&dwvar_31158203_size=5&start=15

In this color. Supposedly they fold up, but I don't think I'd want to try it... I'd worry that I'd mis-align the sole of the shoe. 

I also saw these, in Gunmetal, which are similar (except for the big honking logo at the toe, but they fit the same as the ones I bought).http://www.toryburch.com/logo-minni...wvar_12158200_size=5&dwvar_12158200_color=034  I'm seriously considering them, but I want to try my others around the house for a few more days.


----------



## Eru

Ooooh love the color on those shoes.

Anyone doing anything exciting for Halloween?


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Ooooh love the color on those shoes.
> 
> Anyone doing anything exciting for Halloween?


nope


----------



## NikkNak728

Hi all!!!!

I saw faith on posh and decided maybe I am ready to come back. I feel strong and maybe won't crack under the pressure of gorgeous bags and go buy a bunch... for now. How are you all! It will take me forever to read through the last few months I've missed but I hope all is well!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Ooooh love the color on those shoes.
> 
> Anyone doing anything exciting for Halloween?


Handing out candy! Not too exciting, but the little kids are toooooo adorable in their costumes...


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Hi all!!!!
> 
> I saw faith on posh and decided maybe I am ready to come back. I feel strong and maybe won't crack under the pressure of gorgeous bags and go buy a bunch... for now. How are you all! It will take me forever to read through the last few months I've missed but I hope all is well!


Nice to see you! What have you been up to?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Nice to see you! What have you been up to?




Good to see you too!!

Just working! 

I think I've been on since but I not only graduated with my dual masters, but I am not fully licensed. I'm working in a great district but it's about a 40 minute drive so my days are exhausting! 

I'm trying to save for a new AWD SUV, considering winters are rough and my little civic coupe may not love that long drive in the snow! I've been trying to sell as many bags as possible and shop the bare minimum!  

How are you?


----------



## Eru

NikkNak728 said:


> Good to see you too!!
> 
> Just working!
> 
> I think I've been on since but I not only graduated with my dual masters, but I am not fully licensed. I'm working in a great district but it's about a 40 minute drive so my days are exhausting!
> 
> I'm trying to save for a new AWD SUV, considering winters are rough and my little civic coupe may not love that long drive in the snow! I've been trying to sell as many bags as possible and shop the bare minimum!
> 
> How are you?



Oooh, where are you living?

My car is such a poor fit for upstate NY (it's a PriusC, the mini sized prius that looks kind of like a Honda Fit).  I should probably get a subaru but my car is so cute.


----------



## NikkNak728

Eru said:


> Oooh, where are you living?
> 
> 
> 
> My car is such a poor fit for upstate NY (it's a PriusC, the mini sized prius that looks kind of like a Honda Fit).  I should probably get a subaru but my car is so cute.




I live in Cleveland, Ohio. Tough winters. I have a new Honda HRV on order but 6 weeks and still one hasn't come in! Luckily the weather is still pretty good!


----------



## kateincali

I am so not going to make it through this move. Pretty sure I'm just going to have a heart attack.

I wish I had gotten the watch I won already. A friend kindly is letting me send it to her but they haven't replied to my change of address request, and I don't have a forwarding address if it's already been sent. Boo.


----------



## llaga22

faith_ann said:


> I am so not going to make it through this move. Pretty sure I'm just going to have a heart attack.
> 
> I wish I had gotten the watch I won already. A friend kindly is letting me send it to her but they haven't replied to my change of address request, and I don't have a forwarding address if it's already been sent. Boo.




Coming back here in MA?


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> Coming back here in MA?




No, this east coast born girl is a Cali girl at heart - I would freeze in MA! Heading back to San Diego


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I am so not going to make it through this move. Pretty sure I'm just going to have a heart attack.
> 
> I wish I had gotten the watch I won already. A friend kindly is letting me send it to her but they haven't replied to my change of address request, and I don't have a forwarding address if it's already been sent. Boo.




Oh what kinda watch! I've got my heart set on a watch that I'm not sure exists but I have it in my head. One day I'll find one. Hey by chance do you remember what this bag is called? I can't for the life of me remember and I'm thinking its time to part with it since I've work it exactly.. 1 time in over a year.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> No, this east coast born girl is a Cali girl at heart - I would freeze in MA! Heading back to San Diego




Haha I think you will be very happy come winter. How's the move going? When do you officially go back?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Haha I think you will be very happy come winter. How's the move going? When do you officially go back?




Well I don't have to place to go move *to* so it could be going better on that front, but we're on the road now. It'll probably take a week to get there.

Wes likes road trips, so many things to look at (he has a face in there somewhere)


----------



## Eru

Wow, safe travels Faith!  Hopefully a home will await you in CA.  If I'd known you were moving, I'd've asked to come with.  Screw surviving another New England winter.

I saw The Martian this weekend and it was pretty excellent.  Space movies are so stressful, though.  The whole time I was like "NO, don't do it!!!  That's how George Clooney dies in Gravity!" lol


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Well I don't have to place to go move *to* so it could be going better on that front, but we're on the road now. It'll probably take a week to get there.
> 
> Wes likes road trips, so many things to look at (he has a face in there somewhere)
> 
> View attachment 3182498




Ahh you're coming back!!

It's a pleasant 66 degrees in LA right now


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Well I don't have to place to go move *to* so it could be going better on that front, but we're on the road now. It'll probably take a week to get there.
> 
> Wes likes road trips, so many things to look at (he has a face in there somewhere)
> 
> View attachment 3182498


Safe travels, Faith! Is that the front of Wes, or the back???


----------



## kateincali

Frugal, come to CA! You don't deserve NE weather

I want to see The Martian. Soon I'll live in a place with a movie theater (with more than one screen)! 

Pooky, I considered LA but I'm really not that familiar with it. I'm currently not up for any surprises lol At least I know what to expect from SD

Ha, it's the back of his head, Elaine.


----------



## Eru

Hahaha for the record, I ended up driving like 60 miles to see The Martian.


----------



## llaga22

faith_ann said:


> Frugal, come to CA! You don't deserve NE weather
> 
> I want to see The Martian. Soon I'll live in a place with a movie theater (with more than one screen)!
> 
> Pooky, I considered LA but I'm really not that familiar with it. I'm currently not up for any surprises lol At least I know what to expect from SD
> 
> Ha, it's the back of his head, Elaine.




Come on ladies! Boston is good! Hahahahahah


----------



## Eru

llaga22 said:


> Come on ladies! Boston is good! Hahahahahah



You're not going to convince anyone of that after last winter.  Has all that snow even melted yet?


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Hahaha for the record, I ended up driving like 60 miles to see The Martian.




Damn, you really wanted to go see a movie lol


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> Come on ladies! Boston is good! Hahahahahah







Eru said:


> You're not going to convince anyone of that after last winter.  Has all that snow even melted yet?




Boston is amazing April/May through September. I would live there if that weather was year round...but it's not, and I would rather have my hand cut off with a butter knife than ever shovel snow again. I'm barely even exaggerating.


----------



## Eru

Can't it just be Thanksgiving already?  I want my vacation and I want it now.


----------



## kateincali

By the end of this trip, Wes better have learned to look at the camera


----------



## Eru

haha awwwww.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> By the end of this trip, Wes better have learned to look at the camera
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183793


He has a handsome profile, though!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> He has a handsome profile, though!



He finally looked at the camera, but where did his eyes go? [emoji23] Poodles don't look their best on road trips...



Can anyone pop into the authentication thread? I can't see anything. Surprisingly sites don't load well in the middle of nowhere Louisiana


----------



## kateincali

My hair looks so frizzy


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> He finally looked at the camera, but where did his eyes go? [emoji23] Poodles don't look their best on road trips...
> View attachment 3184772
> 
> 
> Can anyone pop into the authentication thread? I can't see anything. Surprisingly sites don't load well in the middle of nowhere Louisiana




Omgness, adorable!!


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Omgness, adorable!!




Thanks! He grew up ok  he's so hard to keep clean, though. Mostly because Ella is always sucking his fur like a weirdo.

Currently in Texas. I keep missing the armadillos. The world just does not want me to see one.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Thanks! He grew up ok  he's so hard to keep clean, though. Mostly because Ella is always sucking his fur like a weirdo.
> 
> Currently in Texas. I keep missing the armadillos. The world just does not want me to see one.




I shall show my sister your latest photos, she's always been obsessed with him. And what? Sucking his fur?


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> I shall show my sister your latest photos, she's always been obsessed with him. And what? Sucking his fur?




Wes is concerned she will not understand that he isn't looking his best 

Yeah, Ella's favorite thing in life is sucking on his ears and the top of his head. She's kind of a repulsive nightmare.

I would trade my Kate for a coffee right now.


----------



## kateincali

You've got to be kidding me...

The MJ watch I won shipped basically exactly the day I left. I had emailed them before it shipped about sending it somewhere else, but obviously it didn't make it to the right people in time.

I have my mail on hold, but it was still delivered and left in a 'safe location' on Tuesday. I'm hoping it's still there and I can have my neighbor grab it.

I can't believe it wasn't signature required, though. I'll be so sad if it's disappeared.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> You've got to be kidding me...
> 
> The MJ watch I won shipped basically exactly the day I left. I had emailed them before it shipped about sending it somewhere else, but obviously it didn't make it to the right people in time.
> 
> I have my mail on hold, but it was still delivered and left in a 'safe location' on Tuesday. I'm hoping it's still there and I can have my neighbor grab it.
> 
> I can't believe it wasn't signature required, though. I'll be so sad if it's disappeared.




Oh no that's awful!! Any update?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh no that's awful!! Any update?




UPS picked it back up and it was supposed to be forwarded, but I don't think it was. Tracking never updated. Maybe it'll turn up...

So, there is no place in SD that will take dogs in my price range. This isn't fun. I'm supposed to have the truck empty and returned by Friday. Oops.


----------



## nascar fan

Just posting a random picture.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Just posting a random picture.


Love how the pattern on your sweater matches the quilting on the Stam. Lookin' good in grey!


----------



## kateincali

Love the gray and silver hardware, nas


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Love how the pattern on your sweater matches the quilting on the Stam. Lookin' good in grey!


Oh, hey!  I didn't even notice that.  Good call, Elaine!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Love the gray and silver hardware, nas



So are you homeless or did you find a place in SD for you and the puppies??


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> So are you homeless or did you find a place in SD for you and the puppies??




I haven't found a place


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I haven't found a place


So... um... do you have someplace to hang out? Basically I'm repeating eehler's question.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> So... um... do you have someplace to hang out? Basically I'm repeating eehler's question.




Not really. 

I know you guys mean well asking but I don't really want to post about any of this on a public forum.


----------



## llaga22

nascar fan said:


> Just posting a random picture.




[emoji7]


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> Not really.
> 
> I know you guys mean well asking but I don't really want to post about any of this on a public forum.



Okay, well let us know if we can be helpful in any way!


----------



## ElainePG

eru said:


> okay, well let us know if we can be helpful in any way!


+1


----------



## NikkNak728

Oh boy faith I made a mistake an ordered something too that seems to be lost. My mistake I ordered it from Australia because it was cheaper but the tracking info doesn't even work. Anyways hope you get your watch and a place to live!


----------



## nascar fan

Faith, are you homeless????????  You can come stay with me.


----------



## nascar fan

In case no one knows yet, our MJ model Kyle just won the season championship!  AND did so after breaking both legs in the opening race in February.
What a comeback story!

http://news.yahoo.com/kyle-busch-co...vbG8DYmYxBHBvcwMxBHZ0aWQDREZENl8xBHNlYwNzYw--


----------



## nascar fan

and I bought a new bag.  I'm such a traitor lately.  I should feel ashamed of myself but I don't because I feel like we've been given the shaft lately around here.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh boy faith I made a mistake an ordered something too that seems to be lost. My mistake I ordered it from Australia because it was cheaper but the tracking info doesn't even work. Anyways hope you get your watch and a place to live!




Uh oh, what was it? Hope it turns up!

The watch was found, at least.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Faith, are you homeless????????  You can come stay with me.




Heh, do you have a working shower? Because if so, I'm in!  (I'm staying in a hotel  and the shower is broken - yay)


----------



## lolamagnolia

Hi all!! Just a quick question. Can someone tell me the difference in berry haze and electric violet. I am in love with the berry haze and I am DISO a ukita in that color. Thanks!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> and I bought a new bag.  I'm such a traitor lately.  I should feel ashamed of myself but I don't because I feel like we've been given the shaft lately around here.


A Valentino???????? It's stunning!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Heh, do you have a working shower? Because if so, I'm in!  (I'm staying in a hotel  and the shower is broken - yay)


Yep, it works.  



ElainePG said:


> A Valentino???????? It's stunning!


Yes um!  Ain't she pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Yep, it works.
> 
> 
> *Yes um!  Ain't she pretty!*



She is indeed! I'd love to see the outfit you put together for her.


----------



## TokyoBound

Sorry if this has already been mentioned, but OMG I am dying, Yoox has some of the cutest MJ bags on sale, with an additional 20% off.  I told myself I am done with MJ, but I am so tempted.

They also have last season's bags up, which aren't on sale, but I think you still get an additional 20% at check out.  I will be stalking their page majorly, because there is one in particular (I think a Frankie?) I really want.  :help:


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> She is indeed! I'd love to see the outfit you put together for her.


I wanted to wear outfit 1, but I wore 2 instead.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I wanted to wear outfit 1, but I wore 2 instead.


You look fan-so-lute-ly-tastic, nascar! In the first photo, are those shoes also Valentinos... a perfect match to the bag? 

I adore the lariat necklace. And love that your basic outfit is black... that's exactly what I would have done, too. It really makes the bag pop!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> You look fan-so-lute-ly-tastic, nascar! In the first photo, are those shoes also Valentinos... a perfect match to the bag?
> 
> I adore the lariat necklace. And love that your basic outfit is black... that's exactly what I would have done, too. It really makes the bag pop!


Thanks!
Yes, the shoes are the exact match, which is kind of why I just HAD to get the bag!    Right?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, the shoes are the exact match, *which is kind of why I just HAD to get the bag!    Right?*



Right! For sure!


----------



## kateincali

Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving!


Did! Hope you & the pooches did, too.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Did! Hope you & the pooches did, too.




It was fine! I spared the pups the food, though [emoji23]


----------



## Esquared72

Hi from Stella and I...hope you're doing well. 
View attachment 3202318


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hi from Stella and I...hope you're doing well.
> View attachment 3202318


Hi, Stella!


----------



## llaga22

Hello. My Large Single standing tall.


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> Hello. My Large Single standing tall.
> View attachment 3202565


Nice "still life" of bags! How the weather in Quincy today? Snow yet???


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Nice "still life" of bags! How the weather in Quincy today? Snow yet???




We had our first snow two weeks ago! I woke up to this lovely view 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Horrifying


----------



## llaga22

ElainePG said:


> Nice "still life" of bags! How the weather in Quincy today? Snow yet???




Thank goodness, no snow yet. We had snowflakes but nothing sticking. Yes, I was so proud of my Large Single holding up to the big sis!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> We had our first snow two weeks ago! I woke up to this lovely view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202838
> 
> 
> Horrifying




fluck that. To put it eloquently


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> We had our first snow two weeks ago! I woke up to this lovely view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3202838
> 
> 
> Horrifying



And this is why I now live in California. 

Though I must admit it's pretty... if you don't have to go outside, and you're sitting in front of the fireplace with a nice cup of tea and maybe a couple of ginger snap cookies...


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> And this is why I now live in California.
> 
> 
> 
> Though I must admit it's pretty... if you don't have to go outside, and you're sitting in front of the fireplace with a nice cup of tea and maybe a couple of ginger snap cookies...




Yeah it's actually very cozy on a Sunday when I'm laying under blankets sipping hot cocoa.. Not so much any other day.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yeah it's actually very cozy on a Sunday when I'm laying under blankets sipping hot cocoa.. *Not so much any other day*.



Especially when you have to get up early, shovel out your car, and drive to work. I remember those days very well! Yuck!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Especially when you have to get up early, shovel out your car, and drive to work. I remember those days very well! Yuck!




It's an added bonus when you need to climb out of a window and shovel in front of the door so you can get back in. 

I don't miss east coast winters.


----------



## Eru

I had to scrape so much ice off my car's windows this morning.


----------



## mster425

ElainePG said:


> Especially when you have to get up early, shovel out your car, and drive to work. I remember those days very well! Yuck!



That is why, when we went house shopping, I insisted on a garage.  Scraping ice at 6:30 AM is the literal worst.

However, it has so many kids toys in it there is no room for my car anyway.  Next time, 4 car garage??


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I had to scrape so much ice off my car's windows this morning.


I hated ice-scraping even more than I hated shoveling ... if I remember correctly. The worst was being out of town on a business trip in the winter, in a rental car, and the car rental company not providing a scraper in the car. Scraping off ice with a credit card at 6:30 AM in the January, dressed in business clothes, isn't a lot of fun.


----------



## kateincali

This must have been fun

ny.racked.com/2015/12/4/9850868/nyc-events-fashion-shopping-free-december-5-6-2015

WEST VILLAGEExpect the Marc Jacobs store at 403 Bleecker Street to be mobbed this Saturday from 3pm to 5pm when the designer's Instagram-famous dog Neville Jacobs and some adorable rescue (and adoptable!) pups stop by to take holiday photos. It's all in support of The Sato Project, which rescues abandoned and abused dogs from Dead Dog beach in Puerto Rico, and 100% of the proceeds from sales of this tee during the event will benefit the organization.


----------



## Eru

Elaine, are you anticipating any major purse presents as your birthday draws near?  Just over two weeks away!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Elaine, are you anticipating any major purse presents as your birthday draws near?  Just over two weeks away!



I got my birthday present waaaaaaay early this year... it was the YSL Sac du Jour. Loved it then, love it still, and I've had many months to enjoy it, but of course the down side is that I won't be opening a box on the 25th!

I did, however, buy _myself_ a little something from Hermes... sort of a "happy birthday to me" present...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I got my birthday present waaaaaaay early this year... it was the YSL Sac du Jour. Loved it then, love it still, and I've had many months to enjoy it, but of course the down side is that I won't be opening a box on the 25th!
> 
> 
> 
> I did, however, buy _myself_ a little something from Hermes... sort of a "happy birthday to me" present...




Love that YSL! So classic. And the scarf is a great pop of color. Do you have a collection thread for your scarves and bags? You should, it'd be great eye candy.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Love that YSL! So classic. And the scarf is a great pop of color. Do you have a collection thread for your scarves and bags? You should, it'd be great eye candy.




Second that one


----------



## kateincali

Why are so many things on my wish list on sale for so little? [emoji16] I'm just torturing myself by looking.

Anyone score any good holiday deals?


----------



## Eru

Mostly I've just bought stuff for other people this holiday season, which means I clearly need to get me some new stuff.  It's hard where I work because my Longchamps are by far and away the fanciest bags in the building, so my actual nice bags don't get a lot of use.  The other day a co-worker of mine was showing off her new purse that she got at Target (and at $25, still probably one of the nicer bags in the building).  She was like to me "I know you like bags...does that mean you spend more than $50 on a bag??" and I was very neutrally like "yes, I have spent more than $50 on a bag."  Not that I care if other people carry inexpensive bags, but I miss being able to carry my nicer ones judgement-free, lol.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Mostly I've just bought stuff for other people this holiday season, which means I clearly need to get me some new stuff.  It's hard where I work because my Longchamps are by far and away the fanciest bags in the building, so my actual nice bags don't get a lot of use.  The other day a co-worker of mine was showing off her new purse that she got at Target (and at $25, still probably one of the nicer bags in the building).  She was like to me "I know you like bags...does that mean you spend more than $50 on a bag??" and I was very neutrally like "yes, I have spent more than $50 on a bag."  Not that I care if other people carry inexpensive bags, but I miss being able to carry my nicer ones judgement-free, lol.




But don't you know you could get 10 bags at target for the price of one of yours?


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Mostly I've just bought stuff for other people this holiday season, which means I clearly need to get me some new stuff.  It's hard where I work because my Longchamps are by far and away the fanciest bags in the building, so my actual nice bags don't get a lot of use.  The other day a co-worker of mine was showing off her new purse that she got at Target (and at $25, still probably one of the nicer bags in the building).  She was like to me "I know you like bags...does that mean you spend more than $50 on a bag??" and I was very neutrally like "yes, I have spent more than $50 on a bag."  Not that I care if other people carry inexpensive bags, but I miss being able to carry my nicer ones judgement-free, lol.







faith_ann said:


> But don't you know you could get 10 bags at target for the price of one of yours?




Hey - I bought my gorgeous calf leather Stella on eBay for $65. Granted, it's a bit more than $50, but sure beats a $35 Target faux leather bag. [emoji6]


----------



## Seaburdon

What do you girls think about Marc by Marc Jacobs vs Marc Jacobs? 
Was going to buy the Marc Jacobs big apple tote then found a very similar tote by MBMJ. I prefer the handle shape of the MJ big apple bit do I really want to pay more than double for a handle? The MBMJ is also saffiano leather which I prefer and seems to have "more to it" than the MJ big apple. I'm new to Marc Jacobs so not sure on people's opionions on the cheaper Marc by Marc Jacobs range?


----------



## Candice.lowell

Hi so I'm hoping someone can give me some info or point me in the right direction. I bought a PTTM sookie bag off tradesy and once I got it is realized it was a first edition lambs leather with the paisley lining. As much as I am in love with this bag I'm thinking of selling it. Where would I find a price point and where should I try to sell it? I appreciate any advice! TIA


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hey - I bought my gorgeous calf leather Stella on eBay for $65. Granted, it's a bit more than $50, but sure beats a $35 Target faux leather bag. [emoji6]




So true. There are some amazing deals out there


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> So true. There are some amazing deals out there


Absolutely! My first MJ bag was a bordeaux Little Stam I bought on Bonz from a lovely PFer!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Absolutely! My first MJ bag was a bordeaux Little Stam I bought on Bonz from a lovely PFer!




Which was a great choice for a first MJ!

It occurred to me while reading your post that I don't remember what my first MJ was. But then again it was 2010 and I don't even know the date today...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Which was a great choice for a first MJ!
> 
> It occurred to me while reading your post that I don't remember what my first MJ was. But then again it was 2010 and I don't even know the date today...


I never know the date! I have to look at my phone!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I never know the date! I have to look at my phone!




Good to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Esquared72

Sooo... I just made a purchase on eBay....

A brown lamb skin Natasha with paisley lining. Has a small ink stain but I don't even care. It looks wonderfully soft and broken in. Merry Christmas to me!

Edit: Here's a pic from the listing. I just wanna squish it!
View attachment 3219457


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Sooo... I just made a purchase on eBay....
> 
> A brown lamb skin Natasha with paisley lining. Has a small ink stain but I don't even care. It looks wonderfully soft and broken in. Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> Edit: Here's a pic from the listing. I just wanna squish it!
> View attachment 3219457




I was surprised that was up for so long. Congrats!

It's the Sasha, btw. It was incorrectly listed.


----------



## kateincali

Seaburdon said:


> What do you girls think about Marc by Marc Jacobs vs Marc Jacobs?
> 
> Was going to buy the Marc Jacobs big apple tote then found a very similar tote by MBMJ. I prefer the handle shape of the MJ big apple bit do I really want to pay more than double for a handle? The MBMJ is also saffiano leather which I prefer and seems to have "more to it" than the MJ big apple. I'm new to Marc Jacobs so not sure on people's opionions on the cheaper Marc by Marc Jacobs range?




I personally prefer the quality and style of MJ. MBMJ rarely appeals to me and I find the linings mostly horrific.

Have you checked sites like eBay, consignment sites etc? I've seen several big apple totes around for the retail price of a typical MBMJ bag 

If the MBMJ is very similar, though, you prefer the leather, and it's half the price, it sounds like the better choice.


----------



## kateincali

Candice.lowell said:


> Hi so I'm hoping someone can give me some info or point me in the right direction. I bought a PTTM sookie bag off tradesy and once I got it is realized it was a first edition lambs leather with the paisley lining. As much as I am in love with this bag I'm thinking of selling it. Where would I find a price point and where should I try to sell it? I appreciate any advice! TIA




The price varies greatly depending on condition and color. It's not an especially hard to find or popular style.

I would look at completed listings on sites like eBay and Poshmark to give you an idea of the price range. I'm not sure where you're located, but if you're in the US, PTTM bags seem to sell quickly on Posh.

Good luck!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I was surprised that was up for so long. Congrats!
> 
> It's the Sasha, btw. It was incorrectly listed.



Even better!  Love Natasha but she can be a little too small for me since I enjoy carrying my life around with me.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Even better!  Love Natasha but she can be a little too small for me since I enjoy carrying my life around with me.




Oh I'm glad it's a good thing they got the style name wrong!


----------



## mster425

Other half got a nice bonus, and I turned old, so I cheated on MJ and bought a Chloe....should be here by Xmas 

oh yeah and impulse bought two Incognitos because "bargains" and now have to resell because guilt.

Sigh.  I do love me some incognitos though....


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> Other half got a nice bonus, and I turned old, so I cheated on MJ and bought a Chloe....should be here by Xmas
> 
> oh yeah and impulse bought two Incognitos because "bargains" and now have to resell because guilt.
> 
> Sigh.  I do love me some incognitos though....




Happy belated birthday!

Which Chloe?

I know you have the black incognito but what's the other one? I love that style, too


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> Which Chloe?
> 
> I know you have the black incognito but what's the other one? I love that style, too



This one, I'm obsessed, I can't explain it:





So, three incognitos, then  I bought the large gray w/ gold and the medium navy incognito.  I'm probably keeping the black one for work.  i LOVED your purple one.


----------



## mster425

eehlers said:


> Sooo... I just made a purchase on eBay....
> 
> A brown lamb skin Natasha with paisley lining. Has a small ink stain but I don't even care. It looks wonderfully soft and broken in. Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> Edit: Here's a pic from the listing. I just wanna squish it!
> View attachment 3219457


ohhh congrats!!  my gray sasha is my every day bag.  I love all the pockets.  and the birds.  and the lining....


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> This one, I'm obsessed, I can't explain it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, three incognitos, then  I bought the large gray w/ gold and the medium navy incognito.  I'm probably keeping the black one for work.  i LOVED your purple one.




I can't explain it, either 

The incognitos sound gorgeous!


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> I can't explain it, either



{leaves in a huff toward the Chloe forum}


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> {leaves in a huff toward the Chloe forum}




Ha. Sorry. I'm sure it's very pretty in person...


----------



## kateincali

Raise your hand if you're stuck in a parking lot with a sick Yorkie that got it all over you and can't do anything about it.

No one else raised their hand? I feel so lucky...


----------



## mster425

faith_ann said:


> Raise your hand if you're stuck in a parking lot with a sick Yorkie that got it all over you and can't do anything about it.
> 
> No one else raised their hand? I feel so lucky...



OMG.  poor you.  and your poor dog.

So, when I was 24 I moved across the country to Denver with no place to live, no real job, didn't know anyone, etc.  Denver is amazing but it was a terrible time for me. 9 months of few friends, no family, ****ty apartments, and no real bed.

Looking back now, doing that was 100% necessary for the good things in my life to happen. But at the time, it really sucked.  But I got through it, and in retrospect it was one of the best decisions I've ever made.  So I didn't mean to make this about me, but I wanted to tell you that ****ty situations are temporary.  Sometimes they are long, but they are always temporary


----------



## mster425

mster425 said:


> OMG.  poor you.  and your poor dog.
> 
> So, when I was 24 I moved across the country to Denver with no place to live, no real job, didn't know anyone, etc.  Denver is amazing but it was a terrible time for me. 9 months of few friends, no family, ****ty apartments, and no real bed.
> 
> Looking back now, doing that was 100% necessary for the good things in my life to happen. But at the time, it really sucked.  But I got through it, and in retrospect it was one of the best decisions I've ever made.  So I didn't mean to make this about me, but I wanted to tell you that ****ty situations are temporary.  Sometimes they are long, but they are always temporary



oops.  sorry if I offended anyone with my ****


----------



## kateincali

mster425 said:


> OMG.  poor you.  and your poor dog.
> 
> 
> 
> So, when I was 24 I moved across the country to Denver with no place to live, no real job, didn't know anyone, etc.  Denver is amazing but it was a terrible time for me. 9 months of few friends, no family, ****ty apartments, and no real bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back now, doing that was 100% necessary for the good things in my life to happen. But at the time, it really sucked.  But I got through it, and in retrospect it was one of the best decisions I've ever made.  So I didn't mean to make this about me, but I wanted to tell you that ****ty situations are temporary.  Sometimes they are long, but they are always temporary




Mostly poor me. 

I initially read Denver as Detroit and was going to be like, for why? 

That sounds miserable and I'm glad you got through it


----------



## Esquared72

Well, that was fast!  Look who showed up this morning, all the way from Washington State?  I'm actually really happy that the listing was mismarked - love the size of Sasha.  And the leather is so freaking soft.  Yep - in love.

Here are some pictures.  I've already loaded her up - tons of pockets to keep a hot mess like myself organized.  Doubled up the strap as I'm not really a crossbody girl.  Sorry for the sloppy modeling shot - still in my jammies - working from home this morning.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Well, that was fast!  Look who showed up this morning, all the way from Washington State?  I'm actually really happy that the listing was mismarked - love the size of Sasha.  And the leather is so freaking soft.  Yep - in love.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures.  I've already loaded her up - tons of pockets to keep a hot mess like myself organized.  Doubled up the strap as I'm not really a crossbody girl.  Sorry for the sloppy modeling shot - still in my jammies - working from home this morning.




Gorgeous! It looks like it's in nice condition, too


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Gorgeous! It looks like it's in nice condition, too



Thanks!  It really is in good shape.  No major stains (one ink stain on the front but not awful),  and no scuffs, tears or odors.  The lining is like new!  Super happy.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Well, that was fast!  Look who showed up this morning, all the way from Washington State?  I'm actually really happy that the listing was mismarked - love the size of Sasha.  And the leather is so freaking soft.  Yep - in love.
> 
> Here are some pictures.  I've already loaded her up - tons of pockets to keep a hot mess like myself organized.  Doubled up the strap as I'm not really a crossbody girl.  Sorry for the sloppy modeling shot - still in my jammies - working from home this morning.


Fabulous bag, eehlers. The leather even looks gorgeous on screen!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Fabulous bag, eehlers. The leather even looks gorgeous on screen!




Thanks! It's pretty awesome. [emoji2]


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Well, that was fast!  Look who showed up this morning, all the way from Washington State?  I'm actually really happy that the listing was mismarked - love the size of Sasha.  And the leather is so freaking soft.  Yep - in love.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures.  I've already loaded her up - tons of pockets to keep a hot mess like myself organized.  Doubled up the strap as I'm not really a crossbody girl.  Sorry for the sloppy modeling shot - still in my jammies - working from home this morning.




So nice and squishy looking! Ah I want!


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> So nice and squishy looking! Ah I want!




It's super squisherific...wanna curl up and take a nap in the pillowy soft leather. Reminds me of the leather on my Alexander Wang Jane - crazy soft. So glad I snagged it!


----------



## mster425

eehlers said:


> Well, that was fast!  Look who showed up this morning, all the way from Washington State?  I'm actually really happy that the listing was mismarked - love the size of Sasha.  And the leather is so freaking soft.  Yep - in love.
> 
> Here are some pictures.  I've already loaded her up - tons of pockets to keep a hot mess like myself organized.  Doubled up the strap as I'm not really a crossbody girl.  Sorry for the sloppy modeling shot - still in my jammies - working from home this morning.



It looks great!  congrats!


----------



## Eru

Sashas are so great.  Yours looks like the leather is in fabulous condition!

Ugh, I just tried ordering something off of ebay (a not-purse)  because the items on Amazon were knock offs and I just received a package from Amazon with the knock off (and only one, despite the fact that I ordered two).  If I wanted the knock off, I'd've ordered it from one of the people who didn't claim to have the genuine item and purchase it for 20x less.  Now the saga begins.  I did message them beforehand asking whether their items were real and telling them that I could identify genuine from fake ones, siiigh.  Anyone else ever order anything from ebay and have it arrive in an Amazon package?


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Sashas are so great.  Yours looks like the leather is in fabulous condition!
> 
> Ugh, I just tried ordering something off of ebay (a not-purse)  because the items on Amazon were knock offs and I just received a package from Amazon with the knock off (and only one, despite the fact that I ordered two).  If I wanted the knock off, I'd've ordered it from one of the people who didn't claim to have the genuine item and purchase it for 20x less.  Now the saga begins.  I did message them beforehand asking whether their items were real and telling them that I could identify genuine from fake ones, siiigh.  Anyone else ever order anything from ebay and have it arrive in an Amazon package?




It sounds like the item was drop shipped; the eBay seller purchased it on Amazon and input your address so it was sent directly to you from Amazon


----------



## kateincali

Happy birthday, Elaine! [emoji322]


----------



## Eru

Faith beat me to it, but happy birthday Elaine,


----------



## Eru

(And I am going to dispute the charge with ebay, paypal, and my credit card)


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> (And I am going to dispute the charge with ebay, paypal, and my credit card)




Open a SNAD with eBay first, though. You can't do all three (or two), they'll cancel each other out. Just in case you didn't know.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Happy birthday, Elaine! [emoji322]





Eru said:


> Faith beat me to it, but happy birthday Elaine,



Thank you both!


----------



## nascar fan

*merry christmas, everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> *merry christmas, everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




Hey nas, hope you're having a good one!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *merry christmas, everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Same to you, nascar!


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Hey nas, hope you're having a good one!





ElainePG said:


> Same to you, nascar!


:rockettes::rockettes::xtree::santawave:
Yes, it was a good day!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> :rockettes::rockettes::xtree::santawave:
> Yes, it was a good day!


Any leather goodies under your tree?resents


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Any leather goodies under your tree?resents


I got mine early.  The Chanel ankle boots.  
Then I overdid it on the Valentino sale.  Now they are at 60% off.  I have a wallet on the way.  
You???????


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I got mine early.  The Chanel ankle boots.
> Then I overdid it on the Valentino sale.  Now they are at 60% off.  I have a wallet on the way.
> You???????


I got it early, too... my Fendi By The Way bag.


----------



## Eru

Wow Elaine, I love the edge paint on that one!



faith_ann said:


> Open a SNAD with eBay first, though. You can't do all three (or two), they'll cancel each other out. Just in case you didn't know.



Haha yes, I know.  I got it all refunded,


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I got it early, too... my Fendi By The Way bag.




That's a neat bag!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Wow Elaine, I love the edge paint on that one!
> 
> Haha yes, I know.  I got it all refunded,




Glad it all worked out!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Wow Elaine, I love the edge paint on that one!





faith_ann said:


> That's a neat bag!



Thanks! It's from their Runway Collection... they only did the patchwork deal on a black bag and on a white one. Here are 2 more photos with closeups of the patchwork. The colors are white, brown, peach, and (it's hard to see) purple. The combo of colors makes it a super versatile bag. And it's really light to carry, too, but fabulous leather. (Brag, brag, brag!)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks! It's from their Runway Collection... they only did the patchwork deal on a black bag and on a white one. Here are 2 more photos with closeups of the patchwork. The colors are white, brown, peach, and (it's hard to see) purple. The combo of colors makes it a super versatile bag. And it's really light to carry, too, but fabulous leather. (Brag, brag, brag!)




I don't like patchwork or brown or purple and usually not peach, but somehow all together it works. And I like the silver studs. Definitely a good buy!

Is it cold where you are? I'm freezing. I tried going for a walk but only made it a foot out the door.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I don't like patchwork or brown or purple and usually not peach, but somehow all together it works. And I like the silver studs. Definitely a good buy!
> 
> *Is it cold where you are?* I'm freezing. I tried going for a walk but only made it a foot out the door.



It's freeeeeeeeeeeezing! 48 degrees and plummeting. I'm in my living room chair with a quilt over me, and I'm wearing a warm cardigan, but my hands are nearly too cold to type. I should probably get up to make myself a cup of hot tea, just to be able to wrap my hands around something warm, but I don't want to leave the warmth of the quilt. 

(I know... 48 degrees isn't really cold compared to the rest of the country. But since moving to CA I've become such a weenie about the weather!)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's freeeeeeeeeeeezing! 48 degrees and plummeting. I'm in my living room chair with a quilt over me, and I'm wearing a warm cardigan, but my hands are nearly too cold to type. I should probably get up to make myself a cup of hot tea, just to be able to wrap my hands around something warm, but I don't want to leave the warmth of the quilt.
> 
> 
> 
> (I know... 48 degrees isn't really cold compared to the rest of the country. But since moving to CA I've become such a weenie about the weather!)




Likewise. I'm so sensitive to the cold and this is just miserable! And the heat is either not warm enough or it's so warm it's suffocating. I feel for a girl I know on vacation in SF from super cold Ohio and it's freezing in SF right now - that alone should qualify her for a trip refund 

Where is Neal? Isn't this one of the benefits of marriage, you don't need to get up and get your own tea when you're cold?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Likewise. I'm so sensitive to the cold and this is just miserable! And the heat is either not warm enough or it's so warm it's suffocating. I feel for a girl I know on vacation in SF from super cold Ohio and it's freezing in SF right now - that alone should qualify her for a trip refund
> 
> Where is Neal?* Isn't this one of the benefits of marriage, you don't need to get up and get your own tea when you're cold?*



Excellent point! You know, I never even thought of that!!! 

Okay... he's making me some chamomile tea right now. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Excellent point! You know, I never even thought of that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay... he's making me some chamomile tea right now. Thanks for the idea!




I have good ideas sometimes.


----------



## llaga22

Happy new year ladies. This is the best forum if you ask me. I wish us all good health and deep peace. [emoji8]


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's freeeeeeeeeeeezing! 48 degrees and plummeting. I'm in my living room chair with a quilt over me, and I'm wearing a warm cardigan, but my hands are nearly too cold to type. I should probably get up to make myself a cup of hot tea, just to be able to wrap my hands around something warm, but I don't want to leave the warmth of the quilt.
> 
> 
> 
> (I know... 48 degrees isn't really cold compared to the rest of the country. But since moving to CA I've become such a weenie about the weather!)




Today I was thinking of going up near where you are sometime next month and then I remembered this...I assume it doesn't magically get warm in January?


----------



## Eru

My co-worker couldn't get into work today because her whole driveway and rode froze and her car got frozen into a ditch at the base of her driveway!  I'm trying to keep warm under a pile of blankets and cats.


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> Happy new year ladies. This is the best forum if you ask me. I wish us all good health and deep peace. [emoji8]



same to you! hope you and your family are having a good holiday season


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Today I was thinking of going up near where you are sometime next month and then I remembered this...I assume it doesn't magically get warm in January?


With this crazy weather, who knows? I don't remember being this cold on my birthday last year, so impossible to say what will happen in January. Heck, it might even snow! Eek!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> My co-worker couldn't get into work today because her whole driveway and rode froze and her car got frozen into a ditch at the base of her driveway!  I'm trying to keep warm under a pile of blankets and cats.



That's quite an image! How many cats?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> With this crazy weather, who knows? I don't remember being this cold on my birthday last year, so impossible to say what will happen in January. Heck, it might even snow! Eek!



when i first moved to sd, it was suddenly cold and rained more than i've seen it rain since. when i went to nc, it had its coldest winter in decades. i come back to CA and now it's freezing and it's warmer in nc

so i think this is all my fault. sorry, everyone!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> when i first moved to sd, it was suddenly cold and rained more than i've seen it rain since. when i went to nc, it had its coldest winter in decades. i come back to CA and now it's freezing and it's warmer in nc
> 
> so i think this is all my fault. sorry, everyone!




Well, given I'm back here on the East Coast, it appears your travels are actually helping me out. Christmas was 71 degrees, so thanks! [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Well, given I'm back here on the East Coast, it appears your travels are actually helping me out. Christmas was 71 degrees, so thanks! [emoji6]



no problem! i'm also available to help you find houses where the ceiling leaks (five in a row, it's officially a talent!), and to introduce you to people who initially seem nice but actually suck. should you ever require these services, i respond to PMs whenever the wi-fi is actually working.


----------



## kateincali

Happy NYE, everyone! [emoji322]

2015 was an especially hard year for me and my mum, and 2016 wasn't looking much brighter. But yesterday, I was reminded that there are still people out in the world who will change your life, without you even asking, at a time when you really need it. 

I have always been a bit ('a bit?!' - anyone who knows me) cynical, but I don't think I can look at the world in the same negative light anymore. That had just been my experience before. Now it isn't. There's no magical fix it button that can make all of life okay, but my options today are far better than yesterday. I'll get there.

I hope no one ever finds themselves in the position I did, but if they do, I hope that someone is there for them, and I hope I can be that someone for someone else someday.

So happy 2016. I hope everyone has a great start to the new year [emoji177]


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Happy NYE, everyone! [emoji322]
> 
> 2015 was an especially hard year for me and my mum, and 2016 wasn't looking much brighter. But yesterday, I was reminded that there are still people out in the world who will change your life, without you even asking, at a time when you really need it.
> 
> I have always been a bit ('a bit?!' - anyone who knows me) cynical, but I don't think I can look at the world in the same negative light anymore. That had just been my experience before. Now it isn't. There's no magical fix it button that can make all of life okay, but my options today are far better than yesterday. I'll get there.
> 
> I hope no one ever finds themselves in the position I did, but if they do, I hope that someone is there for them, and I hope I can be that someone for someone else someday.
> 
> So happy 2016. I hope everyone has a great start to the new year [emoji177]




Happy new year! I'm so glad to hear that you're ending the year on a brighter and more hopeful note. Best to you in 2016!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Happy new year! I'm so glad to hear that you're ending the year on a brighter and more hopeful note. Best to you in 2016!




Thanks, to you, too! Any plans tonight? I woke up sick - boo - so I think I'm just staying in.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Thanks, to you, too! Any plans tonight? I woke up sick - boo - so I think I'm just staying in.




Hubby knows I'm a huge Chicago pizza fan, so he had pizza shipped to us from Giordano's.  So awesome pizza, lots of Not Your Father's Ginger Ale, and a Walking Dead marathon. That's how we do New Year's Eve. [emoji6]

Feel better!!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hubby knows I'm a huge Chicago pizza fan, so he had pizza shipped to us from Giordano's.  So awesome pizza, lots of Not Your Father's Ginger Ale, and a Walking Dead marathon. That's how we do New Year's Eve. [emoji6]
> 
> Feel better!!




Aw, now that's love! How sweet.

We're also watching the WD marathon. It's festive, right? 

Thanks! It's annoying, I'm always sick around the holidays.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Aw, now that's love! How sweet.
> 
> We're also watching the WD marathon. It's festive, right?
> 
> Thanks! It's annoying, I'm always sick around the holidays.




Nothing like zombies to make the yuletide gay - that's my philosophy. [emoji6]


----------



## Izzy48

eehlers said:


> Happy new year! I'm so glad to hear that you're ending the year on a brighter and more hopeful note. Best to you in 2016!




Faith_ann, nMy very best thoughts and wishes to you to "keep on keeping on." It isn't always easy so it's wonderful you have already made positive changes.


----------



## skyqueen

faith_ann said:


> Happy NYE, everyone! [emoji322]
> 
> 2015 was an especially hard year for me and my mum, and 2016 wasn't looking much brighter. But yesterday, I was reminded that there are still people out in the world who will change your life, without you even asking, at a time when you really need it.
> 
> I have always been a bit ('a bit?!' - anyone who knows me) cynical, but I don't think I can look at the world in the same negative light anymore. That had just been my experience before. Now it isn't. There's no magical fix it button that can make all of life okay, but my options today are far better than yesterday. I'll get there.
> 
> I hope no one ever finds themselves in the position I did, but if they do, I hope that someone is there for them, and I hope I can be that someone for someone else someday.
> 
> So happy 2016. I hope everyone has a great start to the new year [emoji177]




Happy New Year, Faith_Ann...hope you feel better! Nice to see you're off to a good start for 2016!


----------



## nascar fan

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
May this be the year Mr. Jacobs gets back to his designing ways of years past.
artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Nothing like zombies to make the yuletide gay - that's my philosophy. [emoji6]




I like the way you think!


----------



## kateincali

Izzy48 said:


> Faith_ann, nMy very best thoughts and wishes to you to "keep on keeping on." It isn't always easy so it's wonderful you have already made positive changes.







skyqueen said:


> Happy New Year, Faith_Ann...hope you feel better! Nice to see you're off to a good start for 2016!




Thank you both! I hope you had a wonderful NYE


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> May this be the year Mr. Jacobs gets back to his designing ways of years past.
> artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:




Happy new year, nas!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Happy NYE, everyone! [emoji322]
> 
> 2015 was an especially hard year for me and my mum, and 2016 wasn't looking much brighter. But yesterday, I was reminded that there are still people out in the world who will change your life, without you even asking, at a time when you really need it.
> 
> I have always been a bit ('a bit?!' - anyone who knows me) cynical, but I don't think I can look at the world in the same negative light anymore. That had just been my experience before. Now it isn't. There's no magical fix it button that can make all of life okay, but my options today are far better than yesterday. I'll get there.
> 
> I hope no one ever finds themselves in the position I did, but if they do, I hope that someone is there for them, and I hope I can be that someone for someone else someday.
> 
> So happy 2016. I hope everyone has a great start to the new year [emoji177]


I'm so pleased for you, Faith. Have a Happy New Year, and all best to you for 2016.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> *HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> May this be the year Mr. Jacobs gets back to his designing ways of years past.
> artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:artyhat:


Happy New Year, nas!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'm so pleased for you, Faith. Have a Happy New Year, and all best to you for 2016.




I hope 2016 is amazing for you, too, Elaine, and full of many pretty bags [emoji1]


----------



## kateincali

The place I'm currently staying at has wi-fi, but you can't stream video. Why am I being punished? [emoji23] I'm so bored. I think I've looked at every rental ad online for the day and I just want to watch something shallow. Whyyyyyy


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> That's quite an image! How many cats?



Ooops, just saw this, but I have four cats...whatever, they are all cute and snuggly and I needed them all.

It was 4 degrees last night.  I may never go outside again.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Ooops, just saw this, but I have four cats...whatever, they are all cute and snuggly and I needed them all.
> 
> It was 4 degrees last night.  I may never go outside again.


Brrrrrrr!


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Ooops, just saw this, but I have four cats...whatever, they are all cute and snuggly and I needed them all.
> 
> 
> 
> It was 4 degrees last night.  I may never go outside again.




It sounds like you need more cats to keep you warm.

It's cold here but by cold I mean 60 degrees, and having experienced 4 degrees, I realize I should shut up. Time to move?


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> It sounds like you need more cats to keep you warm.
> 
> It's cold here but by cold I mean 60 degrees, and having experienced 4 degrees, I realize I should shut up. Time to move?



60F is cold when you're hoping for 80!  But yeah, I should probably leave this horrible, cold place?  Why would anyone live somewhere where the air hurts to breathe?

I would happily have all the cats, but I might need a bigger bed:


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> 60F is cold when you're hoping for 80!  But yeah, I should probably leave this horrible, cold place?  Why would anyone live somewhere where the air hurts to breathe?
> 
> 
> 
> I would happily have all the cats, but I might need a bigger bed:




Aw, so cute. It looks like my bed currently, but with dogs.


----------



## Eru

ugh, I need to find a new job.  I took this one even though it was a 50% pay cut because it was supposed to be such a warm and friendly place to work, and it turns out, that's just not true.  They fired someone on Friday in the least compassionate way ever--not because this person had effed up, just because they decided to restructure, but they gave her no notice whatsoever.  She was totally taken aback and I got to watch a 55 year old, charming, friendly, big-smile woman cry because her job was yanked out from under her without a smidge of warning (less than an hour after informing her it would be her last day, the president e-mailed everyone a long, dry e-mail about restructuring and, at the end, mentioned it would be this person's last day.  She didn't even get a goodbye party like everyone else has always gotten).  I tried to talk to my boss to find out why it was done this way (she answers directly to el presidente) and she had no prior notice but was totally cavalier about it, as in "this is how people get laid off in the real world."  Yeah, except that we are a small, remote, tight-knit community and we all get paid absolute **** (except the top tier scientists, like my boss), so they bank on wooing in talent with their warm community.  I am so pissed about this all.


----------



## Eru

(and for the record, there's a 0% chance that my job is in danger, but I haven't been that satisfied here, the pay is less than I made more than 5 years ago, I've already had problems with how they treat employees who aren't the top-tier scientists and post-docs, and now this.  ughhhh.  obviously the natural place to rant about this is on a purse forum)


----------



## Esquared72

Eru - that's just awful, I'm sorry. I work in training and organizational development and am frequently shocked and mortified at how some companies treat their employees. That is most definitely not how people are laid off in "the real world". To your point, if you're going to pay people like crap, at least give them an enjoyable environment in which to do their work.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> ugh, I need to find a new job.  I took this one even though it was a 50% pay cut because it was supposed to be such a warm and friendly place to work, and it turns out, that's just not true.  They fired someone on Friday in the least compassionate way ever--not because this person had effed up, just because they decided to restructure, but they gave her no notice whatsoever.  She was totally taken aback and I got to watch a 55 year old, charming, friendly, big-smile woman cry because her job was yanked out from under her without a smidge of warning (less than an hour after informing her it would be her last day, the president e-mailed everyone a long, dry e-mail about restructuring and, at the end, mentioned it would be this person's last day.  She didn't even get a goodbye party like everyone else has always gotten).  I tried to talk to my boss to find out why it was done this way (she answers directly to el presidente) and she had no prior notice but was totally cavalier about it, as in "this is how people get laid off in the real world."  Yeah, except that we are a small, remote, tight-knit community and we all get paid absolute **** (except the top tier scientists, like my boss), so they bank on wooing in talent with their warm community.  I am so pissed about this all.


What a terrible thing, eru. Of course it shook you up, and I'm totally shocked by your supervisor's attitude about the whole thing. I suspect that morale must be really low in your office at the moment... yes? No? I know I'd be distraught if it were my workplace. What a cruel thing to do, especially to someone 55 years old, who will have terrible trouble finding another job. Glad you could come here and vent; that's what the Purse Forum is here for!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Eru - that's just awful, I'm sorry. I work in training and organizational development and am frequently shocked and mortified at how some companies treat their employees. That is most definitely not how people are laid off in "the real world". To your point,* if you're going to pay people like crap, at least give them an enjoyable environment in which to do their work*.



Yes, exactly. What eehlers said.


----------



## skyqueen

Eru said:


> ugh, I need to find a new job.  I took this one even though it was a 50% pay cut because it was supposed to be such a warm and friendly place to work, and it turns out, that's just not true.  They fired someone on Friday in the least compassionate way ever--not because this person had effed up, just because they decided to restructure, but they gave her no notice whatsoever.  She was totally taken aback and I got to watch a 55 year old, charming, friendly, big-smile woman cry because her job was yanked out from under her without a smidge of warning (less than an hour after informing her it would be her last day, the president e-mailed everyone a long, dry e-mail about restructuring and, at the end, mentioned it would be this person's last day.  She didn't even get a goodbye party like everyone else has always gotten).  I tried to talk to my boss to find out why it was done this way (she answers directly to el presidente) and she had no prior notice but was totally cavalier about it, as in "this is how people get laid off in the real world."  Yeah, except that we are a small, remote, tight-knit community and we all get paid absolute **** (except the top tier scientists, like my boss), so they bank on wooing in talent with their warm community.  I am so pissed about this all.


 


eehlers said:


> Eru - that's just awful, I'm sorry. I work in training and organizational development and am frequently shocked and mortified at how some companies treat their employees. That is most definitely not how people are laid off in "the real world". To your point, if you're going to pay people like crap, at least give them an enjoyable environment in which to do their work.


Just awful, Eru...certainly not a moral booster!
I've been hearing more and more of this type of treatment when firing/let go. Some people are met by security, told to clean their office out and "escorted" off the premises, like a criminal. I worked for the same company for 38 years but that scenario seems to be a thing of the past. 
Now, everyone at your company, Eru, will be looking over their shoulder. I hope the poor women got a decent severance package? 
Respect/consideration doesn't cost a thing..............


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> ugh, I need to find a new job.  I took this one even though it was a 50% pay cut because it was supposed to be such a warm and friendly place to work, and it turns out, that's just not true.  They fired someone on Friday in the least compassionate way ever--not because this person had effed up, just because they decided to restructure, but they gave her no notice whatsoever.  She was totally taken aback and I got to watch a 55 year old, charming, friendly, big-smile woman cry because her job was yanked out from under her without a smidge of warning (less than an hour after informing her it would be her last day, the president e-mailed everyone a long, dry e-mail about restructuring and, at the end, mentioned it would be this person's last day.  She didn't even get a goodbye party like everyone else has always gotten).  I tried to talk to my boss to find out why it was done this way (she answers directly to el presidente) and she had no prior notice but was totally cavalier about it, as in "this is how people get laid off in the real world."  Yeah, except that we are a small, remote, tight-knit community and we all get paid absolute **** (except the top tier scientists, like my boss), so they bank on wooing in talent with their warm community.  I am so pissed about this all.




Eru, 75% of my clients are employment law attorneys, both plaintiff and defense. I have sat through years and years of depositions in wrongful termination lawsuits. Literally. You would not believe the things I've heard. Cold cold cold. No notice and no prior warning is terrible.  Without prior discipline problems, it's pretty hard to swallow. It sounds to me like she might want to look into if they did this to other people over 40, etc. there are federal laws about this.


----------



## Eru

Thanks for all of the thoughtful responses (sorry about the belated response, I decided I needed a vacation and went to stay with some friends in NYC) and good to know that my feelings here are justified.  This is the e-mail the president of our organization sent, it's so dry:

_Over the last year I have been impressed with the quality, and efficiency, of our back office support.  Working with other members of the Administrative staff, I have looked at the operations of the Institute and have considered several options for some restructuring to further improve our support.  In parallel to these discussions, we have moved forward with defining (and now working on a first draft of) a new strategic plan.   

That said,  I will be making some changes in the fund raising support for our scientific endeavor.  My first priorities are to better coordinate the public and private fundraising, and to increase investment in the identification and cultivation of private individual donors.  As our budgets are limited, some restructuring is required.  The Grants Manager position has been vacant for almost nine months and we have reallocated some of the Grants Managers responsibilities to other staff. We also have considered how this role can better integrate private and public funding and we will shortly be posting the position.  I have also decided to close out the position of Foundation Grants Specialist. It is with regret and sadness that I let you know that today will be [person name's] last day with the [organization name] and I hope you will join me in thanking her for her good work and wishing her the best in the future._



eehlers said:


> Eru - that's just awful, I'm sorry. I work in training and organizational development and am frequently shocked and mortified at how some companies treat their employees. That is most definitely not how people are laid off in "the real world". To your point, if you're going to pay people like crap, at least give them an enjoyable environment in which to do their work.



It's so odd because no one knew that they were planning on "restructuring."  I feel like if they'd at least mentioned it earlier, than it would've been less shocking when someone was laid off.



ElainePG said:


> What a terrible thing, eru. Of course it shook you up, and I'm totally shocked by your supervisor's attitude about the whole thing. I suspect that morale must be really low in your office at the moment... yes? No? I know I'd be distraught if it were my workplace. What a cruel thing to do, especially to someone 55 years old, who will have terrible trouble finding another job. Glad you could come here and vent; that's what the Purse Forum is here for!



One of my co-workers talked to her boss, and he was also weirdly like "eh, it happens" about it, even though no one has ever been fired like that from my organization (asked someone who has been here for 27 years).  I think the PhD scientists are so high and mighty and secure here that they don't really know what the "real world" is like because they're untouchable (we don't have tenure, but no scientist has ever been fired.  The average age of the scientists here is almost 70 because no one ever leaves or gets laid off).



skyqueen said:


> Just awful, Eru...certainly not a moral booster!
> I've been hearing more and more of this type of treatment when firing/let go. Some people are met by security, told to clean their office out and "escorted" off the premises, like a criminal. I worked for the same company for 38 years but that scenario seems to be a thing of the past.
> Now, everyone at your company, Eru, will be looking over their shoulder. I hope the poor women got a decent severance package?
> Respect/consideration doesn't cost a thing..............



I really hope she made sure she got a good severance package.  I don't get it because she didn't work with sensitive information, there was just no reason to terminate her so abruptly given that there was no wrongdoing.  Ughh.



nascar fan said:


> Eru, 75% of my clients are employment law attorneys, both plaintiff and defense. I have sat through years and years of depositions in wrongful termination lawsuits. Literally. You would not believe the things I've heard. Cold cold cold. No notice and no prior warning is terrible.  Without prior discipline problems, it's pretty hard to swallow. It sounds to me like she might want to look into if they did this to other people over 40, etc. there are federal laws about this.



Interesting!  I'm going to have lunch with her next week, so I'll mention this to her.  Good advice!


On the bright side, three day weekend!


----------



## nascar fan

Oops ... new bag.  
New brand for me.
New appreciation for quality.

I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Oops ... new bag.
> New brand for me.
> New appreciation for quality.
> 
> I love it!!!!!!!!!


Fendi???? Gorgeous, Nas! Congratulations! Love the color blocking!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Fendi???? Gorgeous, Nas! Congratulations! Love the color blocking!


Yes!  I love it!  Peekaboo bag.
So this is $4,250 regular price.  I got it at Stanley Korshak for $1,400-something!  Now, who could resist that????
I didn't realize Fendi was so expensive.  I've never paid any attention to them.
And of course now I want more.


----------



## Esquared72

I found these at TJ Maxx today and am a sucker for a cute MbMJ wallet. I love the Pansy Purple color (switched into that one right away), and will use the PTTM one with my PTTM Sasha. Each one was marked down to $59 on clearance. [emoji7]
View attachment 3244318


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I found these at TJ Maxx today and am a sucker for a cute MbMJ wallet. I love the Pansy Purple color (switched into that one right away), and will use the PTTM one with my PTTM Sasha. Each one was marked down to $59 on clearance. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3244318



that's a pretty nice deal, congrats!

strange to see pttm at tj's. i've seen other mbmj but not that line


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> that's a pretty nice deal, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> strange to see pttm at tj's. i've seen other mbmj but not that line




Thanks! TJs/Marshalls in my area don't typically have any MbMJ, much less PTTM. This is a brand new TJs in the next town over. Was surprised and happy to find it.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Yes!  I love it!  Peekaboo bag.
> So this is $4,250 regular price.  I got it at Stanley Korshak for $1,400-something!  Now, who could resist that????
> I didn't realize Fendi was so expensive.  I've never paid any attention to them.
> *And of course now I want more*.



Yes, dear... of COURSE you do!!!

I love my two Fendi bags: a Petite 2Jours Elite (from 2 years ago) and a By The Way bag from last November. I find their leather amazing. But I didn't pay anything close to those prices for either of my bags, and I was shopping at Nordstrom and Saks. Maybe the Peekaboo is particularly expensive? I'm not super-familiar with the line.

One thing I will NOT be spending $$$ on is the Fendi bag bugs. I'll freely admit that I don't see the attraction. They cost more than a nice MbMJ bag, or the exact price of an MJ wallet, and (maybe it's just me) I don't even find them attractive. Is it an age thing? Am I out of the fashion loop?


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I found these at TJ Maxx today and am a sucker for a cute MbMJ wallet. I love the Pansy Purple color (switched into that one right away), and will use the PTTM one with my PTTM Sasha. Each one was marked down to $59 on clearance. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3244318


Love those, eehlers, especially the purple one. The leather on MbMJ continues to impress.


----------



## Eru

nascar fan said:


> Oops ... new bag.
> New brand for me.
> New appreciation for quality.
> 
> I love it!!!!!!!!!



Wow, it's lovely!  Very unusual, but in a good way. 



eehlers said:


> I found these at TJ Maxx today and am a sucker for a cute MbMJ wallet. I love the Pansy Purple color (switched into that one right away), and will use the PTTM one with my PTTM Sasha. Each one was marked down to $59 on clearance. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3244318



Those are awesome deals!  I love me a mini wallet and anything PTTM, 



ElainePG said:


> Yes, dear... of COURSE you do!!!
> 
> I love my two Fendi bags: a Petite 2Jours Elite (from 2 years ago) and a By The Way bag from last November. I find their leather amazing. But I didn't pay anything close to those prices for either of my bags, and I was shopping at Nordstrom and Saks. Maybe the Peekaboo is particularly expensive? I'm not super-familiar with the line.
> 
> One thing I will NOT be spending $$$ on is the Fendi bag bugs. I'll freely admit that I don't see the attraction. They cost more than a nice MbMJ bag, or the exact price of an MJ wallet, and (maybe it's just me) I don't even find them attractive. Is it an age thing? Am I out of the fashion loop?



No, I agree completely.  I can get something similar looking and no less attractive from my cats, when they cough up hairballs.  They are wildly expensive and honestly just puffs of fur.  Do not get them.


----------



## Hli86

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum!  I'm currently in the hunt for a small bag to carry my iPad + other daily things, and I saw Marc Jacobs came out with a quilted iPad case on a chain back in 2012. It looks like a beautiful bag, but since it's no longer in stores, I've been trawling Ebay to find one. 

Unfortunately, it's hard for me to tell if they're all real - does anyone know if the case came in two different linings? Pictures from Saks, etc. show it had a black lining, but some of the Ebay ones show a kind of dark beige lining (unless that's due to flash?), e.g. the attached photo.

I tried searching the forums, to no avail. Any help would be much appreciated - thanks!


----------



## kateincali

Hli86 said:


> Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum!  I'm currently in the hunt for a small bag to carry my iPad + other daily things, and I saw Marc Jacobs came out with a quilted iPad case on a chain back in 2012. It looks like a beautiful bag, but since it's no longer in stores, I've been trawling Ebay to find one.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it's hard for me to tell if they're all real - does anyone know if the case came in two different linings? Pictures from Saks, etc. show it had a black lining, but some of the Ebay ones show a kind of dark beige lining (unless that's due to flash?), e.g. the attached photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried searching the forums, to no avail. Any help would be much appreciated - thanks!




Yes, several linings were used. There's an authentication thread if you need a specific item authenticated 

http://forum.purseblog.com/marc-jac...-marc-jacobs-read-1st-page-before-693652.html


----------



## Hli86

Awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> No, I agree completely. * I can get something similar looking and no less attractive from my cats, when they cough up hairballs*.  They are wildly expensive and honestly just puffs of fur.  Do not get them.



:lolots:


----------



## kateincali

I am so terribly tired.

I kind of like the Fendi bag bugs. Maybe I'm just drawn to odd looking things.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I am so terribly tired.
> 
> I kind of like the Fendi bag bugs. Maybe I'm just drawn to odd looking things.




I would never in a million years spend the money on one, as I would have absolutely no use for it and would feel ridiculous putting it on a bag, but I think they're kind of cool looking.


----------



## Esquared72

DH and I are hunkered down for the blizzard. We're in the bullseye...2-3 feet. Craziness. Lots of booze and carbs in the house to get us through the next 3-4 days. 

Though I loved it when someone on FB referred to the storm as Snowrorious B.I.G. [emoji12]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I would never in a million years spend the money on one, as I would have absolutely no use for it and would feel ridiculous putting it on a bag, but I think they're kind of cool looking.




I would never buy one, either, unless they were within my poor girl budget of $5 or less. I can't believe people pay hundreds or thousands for them.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> DH and I are hunkered down for the blizzard. We're in the bullseye...2-3 feet. Craziness. Lots of booze and carbs in the house to get us through the next 3-4 days.
> 
> Though I loved it when someone on FB referred to the storm as Snowrorious B.I.G. [emoji12]




Sounds like you're well prepared! Stay safe, warm, and slightly tipsy


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Sounds like you're well prepared! Stay safe, warm, and slightly tipsy




Safe, warm and slightly tipsy is kind of my default state....even without the snow. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Safe, warm and slightly tipsy is kind of my default state....
> even without the snow. [emoji6]




Ha, co-sign


----------



## Esquared72

Anyone wanna come hang out? I have hot chocolate and Baileys....
View attachment 3250116
View attachment 3250118


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Anyone wanna come hang out? I have hot chocolate and Baileys....
> View attachment 3250116
> View attachment 3250118




You had me at Baileys


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Anyone wanna come hang out? I have hot chocolate and Baileys....
> View attachment 3250116
> View attachment 3250118


There's something so serene about being snowed in (with the Bailey's, of course!)... as long as you don't have to either shovel out the driveway or go out of the house. These photos bring back memories! All the years The Hubster and I lived in Salt Lake City, we used to each keep a hidden "snow day stash" filled with things like chocolate, cookies, Bailey's, crackers, canned paté, and other things that didn't require refrigeration or electricity. Then when the power went out and we were hunkered down inside the house beneath 3 feet of snow, we'd bring out the stashes and play backgammon until it got too dark to see the board. Nice memories!


----------



## Esquared72

Ended up with about 30 inches. It's really pretty but it's A LOT. Biggest storm on record for our area. So today is snow removal, football, and more drinking. Looking like tomorrow will definitely be a telecommute day. 
View attachment 3251145

View attachment 3251146


----------



## Marie8425

How can I post a picture on here? Trying to figure out what kind of Marc Jacobs bag I have?


----------



## kateincali

Marie8425 said:


> How can I post a picture on here? Trying to figure out what kind of Marc Jacobs bag I have?




Are you posting from a desktop or iPhone or droid app? Here's a thread that might help you

http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Ended up with about 30 inches. It's really pretty but it's A LOT. Biggest storm on record for our area. So today is snow removal, football, and more drinking. Looking like tomorrow will definitely be a telecommute day.
> View attachment 3251145
> 
> View attachment 3251146




Very pretty! But that will be the opposite of fun to shovel, sorry.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Ended up with about 30 inches. It's really pretty but it's A LOT. Biggest storm on record for our area. So today is snow removal, football, and more drinking. Looking like tomorrow will definitely be a telecommute day.
> View attachment 3251145
> 
> View attachment 3251146


That's some serious snow! I'm glad you have the option of telecommuting tomorrow.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Very pretty! But that will be the opposite of fun to shovel, sorry.







ElainePG said:


> That's some serious snow! I'm glad you have the option of telecommuting tomorrow.




Not fun to shovel at all. My arms feel like lead. So glad we have a snowblower for the driveway. 

I'm okay with snowstorms, until they dump this much snow.  A foot or so....no problem. Almost three feet? Not so much. Major pain. Feel for folks in urban neighborhoods or apartment complexes....you run out of places to put all the snow! At least we have two acres on which to dump the cr@p. 

Done as much as we're going to do today. Took a hot shower, popped some Advil, and am snuggled up in our recroom watching football.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Not fun to shovel at all. My arms feel like lead. So glad we have a snowblower for the driveway.
> 
> I'm okay with snowstorms, until they dump this much snow.  A foot or so....no problem. Almost three feet? Not so much. Major pain. Feel for folks in urban neighborhoods or apartment complexes....you run out of places to put all the snow! At least we have two acres on which to dump the cr@p.
> 
> Done as much as we're going to do today. Took a hot shower, popped some Advil, and *am snuggled up in our recroom watching football*.



The Hubster is going that, too (minus the aching arms... no snow to shovel here). GO PATS!!!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster is going that, too (minus the aching arms... no snow to shovel here). GO PATS!!!




Ooh....sorry. I love me some Peyton Manning - I'm rooting for the Broncos. [emoji51]


----------



## bagsncakes

I made a cake replica of my stam bag. Not quite the same but.. O well


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Ooh....sorry. I love me some Peyton Manning - I'm rooting for the Broncos. [emoji51]



I am a long time lurker on this thread, first time (I think) poster. I read this and had to say, "yay, Broncos"!



Mariamshah said:


> I made a cake replica of my stam bag. Not quite the same but.. O well
> View attachment 3251720
> View attachment 3251723



Wow, Miriam! Your cake is amazing; you are very talented. It looks too good to eat!


----------



## bagsncakes

Mimmy said:


> I am a long time lurker on this thread, first time (I think) poster. I read this and had to say, "yay, Broncos"!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Miriam! Your cake is amazing; you are very talented. It looks too good to eat!




Thankyou very much [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ariel Manto

Mariamshah said:


> I made a cake replica of my stam bag. Not quite the same but.. O well
> View attachment 3251720
> View attachment 3251723



Love your cake! It's so clever of you to be able to do that. It looks amazing!


----------



## kateincali

Mariamshah said:


> I made a cake replica of my stam bag. Not quite the same but.. O well
> View attachment 3251720
> View attachment 3251723




That is so cute!


----------



## Eru

Mariamshah said:


> I made a cake replica of my stam bag. Not quite the same but.. O well
> View attachment 3251720
> View attachment 3251723



Whaaaaaaaa???  This is amazing!  Did you take process pictures?  Also both your stam and the cake kind of look like they are smiling: 8)


----------



## bagsncakes

Ariel Manto said:


> Love your cake! It's so clever of you to be able to do that. It looks amazing!







faith_ann said:


> That is so cute!



Thankyou very much [emoji5]&#65039;



Eru said:


> Whaaaaaaaa???  This is amazing!  Did you take process pictures?  Also both your stam and the cake kind of look like they are smiling: 8)



Sorry, what are process pictures? These are ordinary pictures taken from my iPad camera. Smiling bags haha. I haven't done anything to the pictures after taking them


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Ooh....sorry. I love me some Peyton Manning - I'm rooting for the Broncos. [emoji51]


Aaaaaaaaaaand... you get the prize!


----------



## ElainePG

Mariamshah said:


> I made a cake replica of my stam bag. Not quite the same but.. O well
> View attachment 3251720
> View attachment 3251723


This is amazing... I am in awe!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mariamshah said:


> I made a cake replica of my stam bag. Not quite the same but.. O well
> View attachment 3251720
> View attachment 3251723




WOW! That's awesome!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;. I'd be afraid to eat it, it's sooo pretty.


----------



## llaga22

Mariamshah said:


> I made a cake replica of my stam bag. Not quite the same but.. O well
> View attachment 3251720
> View attachment 3251723




Talented!!!!


----------



## bagsncakes

ElainePG said:


> This is amazing... I am in awe!







BeachBagGal said:


> WOW! That's awesome!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;. I'd be afraid to eat it, it's sooo pretty.







llaga22 said:


> Talented!!!!




Thankyou so much [emoji8]


----------



## Eru

Mariamshah said:


> Sorry, what are process pictures? These are ordinary pictures taken from my iPad camera. Smiling bags haha. I haven't done anything to the pictures after taking them



Sorry, that was confusing phrasing--what I meant was did you take any photos while the cake-construction was in process/while you were making it?


----------



## bagsncakes

Eru said:


> Sorry, that was confusing phrasing--what I meant was did you take any photos while the cake-construction was in process/while you were making it?




Just one [emoji5]&#65039;. Sorry, it's not the best picture to show. But I took it only because with one of my previous cakes, my friends and family wanted a proof that I made it and I didn't have a proof hahaha


----------



## Eru

Mariamshah said:


> Just one [emoji5]&#65039;. Sorry, it's not the best picture to show. But I took it only because with one of my previous cakes, my friends and family wanted a proof that I made it and I didn't have a proof hahaha
> 
> View attachment 3253031



That is so cool!  Marc Jacobs should commission you for events!


----------



## bagsncakes

Eru said:


> That is so cool!  Marc Jacobs should commission you for events!




Hahaha, except the fact that I love in country New South Wales in a tiny town in Australia!


----------



## bagsncakes

I want to ask the experts on the brand here, it's about MBMJ. I just bought the classic mini Natasha from reebonz. I wanted to ask before buying the knew it will sell out quickly so bought it. I want to know which leather in your opinion is better, the classic q Natasha or the new q Natasha?


----------



## bagsncakes

Faith_ann, BeachBagGal, Eru, ElainePG, I would love to get an answer from you girls please


----------



## kateincali

Mariamshah said:


> Faith_ann, BeachBagGal, Eru, ElainePG, I would love to get an answer from you girls please




I haven't felt the leather on the new q, sorry!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mariamshah said:


> Faith_ann, BeachBagGal, Eru, ElainePG, I would love to get an answer from you girls please




I have a classic Natasha and a mini Natasha and the leather is a nice, soft smooshy leather. Love them both! I bought a New Natasha and I returned it. The leather was stiffer, didn't like the thicker shoulder strap, and basically the whole design change. Given a choice I'd go with the classic in a heartbeat! Personally I'm not a fan of the New Natashas for myself. If you have any Q's or need some pix lemme know! [emoji3]


----------



## bagsncakes

BeachBagGal said:


> I have a classic Natasha and a mini Natasha and the leather is a nice, soft smooshy leather. Love them both! I bought a New Natasha and I returned it. The leather was stiffer, didn't like the thicker shoulder strap, and basically the whole design change. Given a choice I'd go with the classic in a heartbeat! Personally I'm not a fan of the New Natashas for myself. If you have any Q's or need some pix lemme know! [emoji3]




Thankyou so much! [emoji173]&#65039;This is exactly what I wanted to know. How long have u had the classic Natashas? How durable is the leather. On my stam, which is a premium bag, I have never worn it, and can see slight wear on one of the corners, it has been stored in a dust bag and never used. This puts me off a bit from soft leather bag, all my other leather bags are saffiano. I have two nylon mini natashas and love them as everyday bags, so that why thought of getting the leather version. Every days bags usually get some beating, I want to make sure this bag will take it.


----------



## kateincali

Mariamshah said:


> Thankyou so much! [emoji173]&#65039;This is exactly what I wanted to know. How long have u had the classic Natashas? How durable is the leather. On my stam, which is a premium bag, I have never worn it, and can see slight wear on one of the corners, it has been stored in a dust bag and never used. This puts me off a bit from soft leather bag, all my other leather bags are saffiano. I have two nylon mini natashas and love them as everyday bags, so that why thought of getting the leather version. Every days bags usually get some beating, I want to make sure this bag will take it.




What season is your stam, out of curiosity?

There are so many different leathers used on stams and some are more fragile than others.


----------



## Eru

Mariamshah said:


> Hahaha, except the fact that I love in country New South Wales in a tiny town in Australia!



  I've driven from Brisbane to Sydney to Canberra, so I've passed a bunch of the coast of NSW.  I desperately want to get back to Australia!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I haven't felt the leather on the new q, sorry!


Neither have I. I do love the leather on my old Natasha, which I bought in 2013-ish and which still looks brand new.


----------



## nascar fan

"Dear Mr. Jacobs, please bring back the quilted bags.

Sad in Texas.
Nascar Fan."

LOL!
I will always love this bag.  
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mariamshah said:


> Thankyou so much! [emoji173]&#65039;This is exactly what I wanted to know. How long have u had the classic Natashas? How durable is the leather. On my stam, which is a premium bag, I have never worn it, and can see slight wear on one of the corners, it has been stored in a dust bag and never used. This puts me off a bit from soft leather bag, all my other leather bags are saffiano. I have two nylon mini natashas and love them as everyday bags, so that why thought of getting the leather version. Every days bags usually get some beating, I want to make sure this bag will take it.




I just bought it last Oct. I haven't carried everyday since then because I rotate my bags. It's a very durable, hardy pebbled leather. I'm not sure what type of leather the Stam is, but the Natasha is pebbled. I have a reg size Nylon Natasha as well - great bag. I don't have to baby my Natasha. Hope this helps! What color are you thinking?


----------



## bagsncakes

faith_ann said:


> What season is your stam, out of curiosity?
> 
> There are so many different leathers used on stams and some are more fragile than others.




I don't know. How do I tell? From the tags, I would think spring summer 2011?


----------



## bagsncakes

BeachBagGal said:


> I just bought it last Oct. I haven't carried everyday since then because I rotate my bags. It's a very durable, hardy pebbled leather. I'm not sure what type of leather the Stam is, but the Natasha is pebbled. I have a reg size Nylon Natasha as well - great bag. I don't have to baby my Natasha. Hope this helps! What color are you thinking?




I have bought already. Black. Not too many options anymore as the classic is not sold anymore. I have to pay the high prices on eBay to get any other color. Plus I think, at least with black, it won't get dirty. My mini nylon Natasha in Dee lite dot (?) something in peach, got really dirty after a month's use. I had to soak it in detergent and washed it so it's like new again, but have put it up for sale. 
I actually do have a classic q Natasha in Wild raspberry. I haven't used it much, that's why asking opinions on the leather. It's too big for everyday use for me, plus I used to for a few days only and it also started to look a little dirt as I tend to hold my bag when I walk. Weird, right?


----------



## kateincali

Mariamshah said:


> I don't know. How do I tell? From the tags, I would think spring summer 2011?
> View attachment 3255239
> 
> View attachment 3255240




Yep. I can't recall what type of leather was used on yours, was curious if it was goat leather since I've also found it wears poorly.


----------



## bagsncakes

faith_ann said:


> Yep. I can't recall what type of leather was used on yours, was curious if it was goat leather since I've also found it wears poorly.




It's makes me even more sad to think that not everybody's stam is so delicate. It's a shame because I love this bag but don't use it because I'm too scared of damaging it.


----------



## kateincali

Mariamshah said:


> It's makes me even more sad to think that not everybody's stam is so delicate. It's a shame because I love this bag but don't use it because I'm too scared of damaging it.




That's really too bad, I'm sorry! It's super pretty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mariamshah said:


> I have bought already. Black. Not too many options anymore as the classic is not sold anymore. I have to pay the high prices on eBay to get any other color. Plus I think, at least with black, it won't get dirty. My mini nylon Natasha in Dee lite dot (?) something in peach, got really dirty after a month's use. I had to soak it in detergent and washed it so it's like new again, but have put it up for sale.
> I actually do have a classic q Natasha in Wild raspberry. I haven't used it much, that's why asking opinions on the leather. It's too big for everyday use for me, plus I used to for a few days only and it also started to look a little dirt as I tend to hold my bag when I walk. Weird, right?




Did you buy the mini in black? I have a mini leather in a colorblock combo and haven't seen it get dirty. My reg size one is a darker color so it wouldn't show dirt. I bet the Wild Rasp one is really pretty. You'll be totally fine using the black as an everyday bag. Nice and hardy leather.


----------



## bagsncakes

Yes. I was confused between the Apple Macintosh red from eBay or black from reebonz, I went with the black. Wild raspberry is pretty but it's much more red in person than the pictures I had seen of it. I would love the pinkish undertones that I cud see in pictures online. I bought that off eBay as well, even the seller's pictures showed a pink bag, lol. And turns out, it's pure red. It's still pretty though. Even in my pictures, I looks lighter than it actually is.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mariamshah said:


> Yes. I was confused between the Apple Macintosh red from eBay or black from reebonz, I went with the black. Wild raspberry is pretty but it's much more red in person than the pictures I had seen of it. I would love the pinkish undertones that I cud see in pictures online. I bought that off eBay as well, even the seller's pictures showed a pink bag, lol. And turns out, it's pure red. It's still pretty though. Even in my pictures, I looks lighter than it actually is.
> View attachment 3255262



That is pretty! Based on the name I would have thought it would be more fuschia or at least, like you said, have more pink undertones.


----------



## amorales208

NAME THIS MJ BAG. Please and thank you.


----------



## kateincali

amorales208 said:


> View attachment 3255598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAME THIS MJ BAG. Please and thank you.




Classic Q Baby Aidan


----------



## Stephanieg218

Mariamshah said:


> I made a cake replica of my stam bag. Not quite the same but.. O well
> View attachment 3251720
> View attachment 3251723


That's amazing!  Very talented!


----------



## bagsncakes

Stephanieg218 said:


> That's amazing!  Very talented!




Thank you [emoji178]


----------



## bagsncakes

Ok one more question [emoji26]
Is there a difference in quality of the classic Natasha bags from when they had the hidden magnetic closure, to the ones that had revealed snap closure? The one I have has the revealed magnetic closure and now thinking of adding one with hidden magnetic closure as well if it's better quality as it was the original design. I am too worried that the classic Natasha's are disappearing fast.


----------



## mallorykramer

Mariamshah said:


> Ok one more question [emoji26]
> Is there a difference in quality of the classic Natasha bags from when they had the hidden magnetic closure, to the ones that had revealed snap closure? The one I have has the revealed magnetic closure and now thinking of adding one with hidden magnetic closure as well if it's better quality as it was the original design. I am too worried that the classic Natasha's are disappearing fast.


I've seen both and I haven't noticed any major differences in quality... nothing blatantly obvious at least!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Mariamshah said:


> Ok one more question [emoji26]
> Is there a difference in quality of the classic Natasha bags from when they had the hidden magnetic closure, to the ones that had revealed snap closure? The one I have has the revealed magnetic closure and now thinking of adding one with hidden magnetic closure as well if it's better quality as it was the original design. I am too worried that the classic Natasha's are disappearing fast.




Both of mine have nice quality leather and have the revealed magnetic closure. Not familiar with the other.


----------



## melpomeni

The main difference between the hidden vs. the revealed snap closure Natashas is that was when the lining changed from the thicker linen to the sleek polyester AFAIK. Leather quality and hardware appear the same as I have both types.


----------



## Eru

How goes?  Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?


----------



## nascar fan

NEWS FLASH!
I have found a replacement bag for the Stam.  So sad to say that, but I'm pretty excited!  
Fendi 3 Jour.
It is lightweight, holds as much as Stam, is easy to carry, comes in a multitude of colors.
Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It costs more, which means I won't be able to go crazy with it, but I have 2 now.  
Wanna see?  Ok.  I thought you would.    back in a flash


----------



## nascar fan

3Jour


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3265438
> View attachment 3265439
> View attachment 3265440
> 
> 3Jour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265444


Stunning, nas! Any chance of model shots with one of your work outfits? Or at least a shoe pairing? Love the colors you've picked.

What are you going to do with your Stams?????????


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> How goes?  Anyone doing anything exciting this weekend?


Does intensive physical therapy after knee replacement surgery count as exciting? If so, we're having an absolute PARTY here!!


----------



## kateincali

Very pretty, nas!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Does intensive physical therapy after knee replacement surgery count as exciting? If so, we're having an absolute PARTY here!!




Ouch! Hope recovery is going well


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Ouch! Hope recovery is going well


I'm nearly 4 weeks out from the surgery. Recovery is going well, but it is sloooooooow! The exercises are essential, but the flucking things HURT. No pain no gain, though, because if I don't do them while I'm in the healing process, then my new knee won't bend properly once it's all healed.

I think I need a prezzie.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'm nearly 4 weeks out from the surgery. Recovery is going well, but it is sloooooooow! The exercises are essential, but the flucking things HURT. No pain no gain, though, because if I don't do them while I'm in the healing process, then my new knee won't bend properly once it's all healed.
> 
> I think I need a prezzie.




Presents do make life more tolerable.

Well, at least while you're recovering, ice cream has no calories.


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Stunning, nas! Any chance of model shots with one of your work outfits? Or at least a shoe pairing? Love the colors you've picked.
> 
> What are you going to do with your Stams?????????


I've had a buyer for them.  She loves them like I do.
She now has the red stardust, the fall 09 blue, the coral.  Her daughter has the berry pink.    I'm so happy they are being used and loved.


----------



## kateincali

Wasn't someone looking for this scarf?

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/scarves/marc-jacobs-floral-print-scarf-3


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Stunning, nas! Any chance of model shots with one of your work outfits? Or at least a shoe pairing? Love the colors you've picked.
> 
> What are you going to do with your Stams?????????








I haven't worn the burgundy yet.
See the length of that shoulder strap?  It could not be any more perfect for me.
(My legs are not two-toned.  LOL!  That is the shadow on my hose)


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3265622
> 
> View attachment 3265623
> 
> I haven't worn the burgundy yet.
> See the length of that shoulder strap?  It could not be any more perfect for me.
> (My legs are not two-toned.  LOL!  That is the shadow on my hose)


Simply elegant... a perfect look for you!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I've had a buyer for them.  She loves them like I do.
> She now has the red stardust, the fall 09 blue, the coral.  Her daughter has the berry pink.    I'm so happy they are being used and loved.


It's terrific that they're being adopted out to new and loving families!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Presents do make life more tolerable.
> 
> Well, at least *while you're recovering, ice cream has no calories*.



Nice to know. Actually, the pain has taken away my appetite and I've lost 6 pounds... even ice cream doesn't sound tempting. But I'm trying not to get too excited about the weight loss, because once I feel better I'll go back to actually eating actual food, and hello, 6 pounds.

I'm honestly not craving anything... not even a new bag. I must be REALLY tired!!!


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Simply elegant... a perfect look for you!


Oh, thanks!!!!  I'm still not used to it.  



ElainePG said:


> Nice to know. Actually, the pain has taken away my appetite and I've lost 6 pounds... even ice cream doesn't sound tempting. But I'm trying not to get too excited about the weight loss, because once I feel better I'll go back to actually eating actual food, and hello, 6 pounds.
> 
> I'm honestly not craving anything... not even a new bag. I must be REALLY tired!!!


I hope you feel better fast.


----------



## kateincali

Using an older MJ today...I love this bag. I've sold a lot of my collection but couldn't part with this. [emoji177]


----------



## Eru

ElainePG said:


> Does intensive physical therapy after knee replacement surgery count as exciting? If so, we're having an absolute PARTY here!!



Oh noooo, I'm sorry.  I hope you feel better soon and ice cream regains its delicious appeal.



nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3265622
> 
> View attachment 3265623
> 
> I haven't worn the burgundy yet.
> See the length of that shoulder strap?  It could not be any more perfect for me.
> (My legs are not two-toned.  LOL!  That is the shadow on my hose)



Wow!  Love the bags and love love your modelings pictures--they go great with your outfits and the bags look better carried!


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Oh noooo, I'm sorry.  I hope you feel better soon and ice cream regains its delicious appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  Love the bags and love love your modelings pictures--they go great with your outfits and the bags look better carried!


Hi, Eru!
Thank you!
Hope you are well and work is good.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Using an older MJ today...I love this bag. I've sold a lot of my collection but couldn't part with this. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3265776


love!!!!!!


----------



## kateincali

What has happened?


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> What has happened?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267586
> 
> View attachment 3267587




Ummmm....uhhhhh......

Nope. I got nuthin'.  

That second bag:  No. Just....no.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> What has happened?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267586
> 
> View attachment 3267587




Where did these come from?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Where did these come from?




Neiman Marcus


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> What has happened?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267586
> 
> View attachment 3267587



I don't mind thesenot that I would carry them. 
Seems like every designer comes up with bags I think are fugly. The second one is on the trend for add-ons/patches on steroids!


----------



## Eru

They're not all that bad, but I do think that quite a few are, lol.


----------



## ElainePG

There's an article about the new MJ bags on Purse Blog today. Very disappointing, IMO.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> There's an article about the new MJ bags on Purse Blog today. Very disappointing, IMO.



I agree.

This bag started out so promising, and then was gradually ruined.

I wonder if this will further devalue collection bags or create more of a demand. As someone currently selling off things, I hope it's the latter. As someone who hopes to one day collect again, I hope it's the former 

FFS NM never links correctly...I"m referring to the J Marc Embroidered Python Shoulder Bag, White $5500, which IMO would have been perfectly lovely as a plain white python bag.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I agree.
> 
> This bag *started out so promising, and then was gradually ruined.*
> 
> I wonder if this will further devalue collection bags or create more of a demand. As someone currently selling off things, I hope it's the latter. As someone who hopes to one day collect again, I hope it's the former
> 
> FFS NM never links correctly...I"m referring to the J Marc Embroidered Python Shoulder Bag, White $5500, which IMO would have been perfectly lovely as a plain white python bag.


I see what you mean. It would have been pretty as a plain white bag. 

This red python one isn't bad... at least it's simple... but pricey at $2700, yes? And it's TINY... 8.8" w x 5.5" h x 2.3" d.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I see what you mean. It would have been pretty as a plain white bag.
> 
> 
> 
> This red python one isn't bad... at least it's simple... but pricey at $2700, yes? And it's TINY... 8.8" w x 5.5" h x 2.3" d.




That is super tiny.

I'm still not sold on the double J's. I liked the padlocks, pushlocks, and baroque hardware.


----------



## nascar fan

I've been MIA for so long, do y'all not like the Lock and Key bag?  Have I missed a discussion about it?  Where is it made?  Anyone know?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I've been MIA for so long, do y'all not like the Lock and Key bag?  Have I missed a discussion about it?  Where is it made?  Anyone know?


Is it part of the new line?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Is it part of the new line?


'yes.  $1700


----------



## kateincali

the 32 or the flap?

i love the 32 and that it comes with a longer strap. the flap is cute but i would personally find the strap drop awkward (i prefer crossbody length)


----------



## kateincali

oh i missed your post where you said the price was $1700. so you meant the 32

i am in love with that bag in pink.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> oh i missed your post where you said the price was $1700. so you meant the 32
> 
> i am in love with that bag in pink.




Wonder where it's made


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Wonder where it's made




looks like you need to either email CS or call for that info.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> looks like you need to either email CS or call for that info.


Yeah.  I tried calling the LA store but either they were too busy to answer or they don't open until 11 a.m.  (I thought they opened at 10)
I looked online and it shows only a few stores have it, and LA isn't one, so I would have been wasting my time probably anyway.
Just curious, though.  If it's not Italy, I will throw in the towel on MJ.  I can't believe I am so down about the line right now.  I never would have thought I'd feel this way.  I am hoping some wonderful new MJ bag comes along and sweeps me off my feet!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Yeah.  I tried calling the LA store but either they were too busy to answer or they don't open until 11 a.m.  (I thought they opened at 10)
> I looked online and it shows only a few stores have it, and LA isn't one, so I would have been wasting my time probably anyway.
> 
> Just curious, though.  If it's not Italy, I will throw in the towel on MJ.  I can't believe I am so down about the line right now.  I never would have thought I'd feel this way.  I am hoping some wonderful new MJ bag comes along and sweeps me off my feet!!!!!!!!!!!




I think it's 11. I tried googling but I'm basically living in 1998. The internet takes forever to load.

I would be surprised if it wasn't made in Italy. Other pricier styles seem to be.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I think it's 11. I tried googling but I'm basically living in 1998. The internet takes forever to load.
> 
> I would be surprised if it wasn't made in Italy. Other pricier styles seem to be.


----------



## Ljlj

Faith, you're back in SD?! Yay!


----------



## kateincali

Ljlj said:


> Faith, you're back in SD?! Yay!




Yeah, I came back a few months ago. The winter is a definite improvement over the east coast, heh


----------



## kateincali

double-post


----------



## Ljlj

faith_ann said:


> Yeah, I came back a few months ago. The winter is a definite improvement over the east coast, heh




Glad that you're back in cali. I hope you're doing well. [emoji3]


----------



## kateincali

Ljlj said:


> Glad that you're back in cali. I hope you're doing well. [emoji3]




It could be going better lol


----------



## Ljlj

faith_ann said:


> It could be going better lol




Hang in there! Hugs!


----------



## Ljlj

I'm still looking for a work bag, preferably MJ. I think my black small cecilia wants to retire already haha. It is so perfect for my needs. Small to medium satchel, top zip closure, with a crossbody strap. I am amazed by the quality. Been using that since 2011. It even went with me to Mexico last year. Still going strong. I'm the one who's giving up, mostly due to boredom haha

I'm not caught up at all with chat. Hello everybody! [emoji3]


----------



## kateincali

Ljlj said:


> I'm still looking for a work bag, preferably MJ. I think my black small cecilia wants to retire already haha. It is so perfect for my needs. Small to medium satchel, top zip closure, with a crossbody strap. I am amazed by the quality. Been using that since 2011. It even went with me to Mexico last year. Still going strong. I'm the one who's giving up, mostly due to boredom haha
> 
> I'm not caught up at all with chat. Hello everybody! [emoji3]




What are you looking for in a work bag? I love the incognito 

It sounds like the Kate is to me what the Cecilia is to you. I eventually need to find a replacement for that bag.


----------



## Ljlj

faith_ann said:


> What are you looking for in a work bag? I love the incognito
> 
> It sounds like the Kate is to me what the Cecilia is to you. I eventually need to find a replacement for that bag.




I haven't seen it irl but the incognito seems like it's too structured. Maybe the smaller one?

Contenders are wellington, fulton, venetia but not the large full-sized ones. Idk seems like all I do is look and I go back to my trusty small cecilia. I have black and red. How many Kate's do you have? I had a grey one before but found it a little big. Went with me to San Francisco. I love that I travel with my MJs. Late last year I went to Asia with my red small cecilia. 

I'm tempted to check out the new Marc Jacobs bags in store right now.


----------



## kateincali

Ljlj said:


> I haven't seen it irl but the incognito seems like it's too structured. Maybe the smaller one?
> 
> Contenders are wellington, fulton, venetia but not the large full-sized ones. Idk seems like all I do is look and I go back to my trusty small cecilia. I have black and red. How many Kate's do you have? I had a grey one before but found it a little big. Went with me to San Francisco. I love that I travel with my MJs. Late last year I went to Asia with my red small cecilia.
> 
> I'm tempted to check out the new Marc Jacobs bags in store right now.



i have always loved your red cecilia. it's stunning.

the incognito is structured, yeah. i sold mine in plum and wish i hadn't, but it wasn't really the right color for me, anyway. hopefully i can get it in pink one day

i only have two of the Kate, black and fuchsia. it's the perfect bag for me so i'd definitely like more colors


----------



## pookybear

Lj!!! Faith!! I miss the MJ chat oldies  still poke my head in here every once in awhile, but definitely not caught up on chat either

I'm sad about what MJ has become these days  Moved on to other brands, but still holding tight to my black Kate, my very last MJ bag

Faith, I'm still in love with your fuchsia Kate!


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Lj!!! Faith!! I miss the MJ chat oldies  still poke my head in here every once in awhile, but definitely not caught up on chat either
> 
> I'm sad about what MJ has become these days  Moved on to other brands, but still holding tight to my black Kate, my very last MJ bag
> 
> Faith, I'm still in love with your fuchsia Kate!




You're down to one MJ?! Between this sub forum and the Kendall + Kylie thread, I feel like the last MJ fan left...

I've spent the last 20 minutes trying to get a MJ watch off without breaking it. My wrist is too big [emoji24]


----------



## Ljlj

Hi pooky! How are you? [emoji3] 

faith, you got the watch after all. Was that the one from the MJ raffle? 

I still have 5 MJs - the 2 small cecilias, purple stardust stam, purple kristina and taupe vera. 

nas, do you still have all your stams?


----------



## kateincali

Ljlj said:


> Hi pooky! How are you? [emoji3]
> 
> faith, you got the watch after all. Was that the one from the MJ raffle?
> 
> I still have 5 MJs - the 2 small cecilias, purple stardust stam, purple kristina and taupe vera.
> 
> nas, do you still have all your stams?




I did get that one but don't plan on keeping it. It's pretty but sort of delicate looking - basically I feel like I need to be 5 inches shorter for it not to look weird 

I'm not sure how many MJs I have. I sold/am selling a bunch off but kept some I really loved. Everything's stored, though.


----------



## bagsncakes

Can someone please tell me what is happening to my new stam while it is sitting in the closet? Have taken pictures of two handles, one looks ok and the other is turning white with cracks like pattern appearing on it. It looks much better as I just put some conditioner on it. I'm worried, will I be able to use this bag at all? [emoji45]


----------



## kateincali

bagsncakes said:


> Can someone please tell me what is happening to my new stam while it is sitting in the closet? Have taken pictures of two handles, one looks ok and the other is turning white with cracks like pattern appearing on it. It looks much better as I just put some conditioner on it. I'm worried, will I be able to use this bag at all? [emoji45]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279528
> View attachment 3279529




I can't see anything in the photos?

I'm pretty blind so maybe it's just me


----------



## bagsncakes

faith_ann said:


> I can't see anything in the photos?
> 
> I'm pretty blind so maybe it's just me




Can u see the white lines on the leather on the piece that puts the straps to the bag? The rest of the leather does not have that. It was way worse before I put the conditioner on. This part of leather is flimsy, had turned a bit white, and cracks like white lines on it. I should have taken pictures before putting the conditioner on. I noticed when taking photos of my collection, I freaked out and started putting conditioner on without thinking. I feel bad and don't understand the hype around MJ as find my mbmj so much more durable. Atleast they are new until I use them &#128577;


----------



## bagsncakes

Here is another close up. It's the leather on the Hadley itself, can't u see the difference between that part and the rest of the bag? Please u must see


----------



## kateincali

bagsncakes said:


> Here is another close up. It's the leather on the Hadley itself, can't u see the difference between that part and the rest of the bag? Please u must see
> View attachment 3279646
> View attachment 3279650




I think I see what you're referring to. It must be more noticeable in person.

Sorry that happened. It isn't something I've seen before and I've had my share of MJ bags. Do you live in a particularly humid climate or anything?


----------



## bagsncakes

faith_ann said:


> I think I see what you're referring to. It must be more noticeable in person.
> 
> Sorry that happened. It isn't something I've seen before and I've had my share of MJ bags. Do you live in a particularly humid climate or anything?




No faith, I Live in a dry climate. I keep getting surprised too. I have no. idea what's wrong. I had kept it wrapped in paper and then in dust bag I the wardrobe.


----------



## ElainePG

bagsncakes said:


> No faith, I Live in a dry climate. I keep getting surprised too. I have no. idea what's wrong. I had kept it wrapped in paper and then in dust bag I the wardrobe.


Wrapping it in paper might be your problem... paper will suck the moisture out of leather. I'd say take it out of the paper, just keep it in the fabric dust bag. What do you thing, faith? Sounds like the leather is drying out... yes? No?


----------



## kateincali

bagsncakes said:


> No faith, I Live in a dry climate. I keep getting surprised too. I have no. idea what's wrong. I had kept it wrapped in paper and then in dust bag I the wardrobe.





ElainePG said:


> Wrapping it in paper might be your problem... paper will suck the moisture out of leather. I'd say take it out of the paper, just keep it in the fabric dust bag. What do you thing, faith? Sounds like the leather is drying out... yes? No?



i think elaine is right

are you wrapping the handles in paper or was it touching the effected areas? that reminds me that i did that once when i was storing things for a move and the tissue paper drew out some of the color in random places - not in all of them but enough to make me cry lol fortunately the bags were darker and easily touched up. it didn't 'crack' exactly like you're describing, but possibly that's the reason for it.

like elaine said, it's really best just to store them in the dust bag, in a space with enough air flow. IIRC it's recommended you leave the dust bag slightly open for air. (i do sometimes wrap bags in tissue paper if i'm shipping them, but that's not for any real length of time to matter.)


----------



## kateincali

i wish that i didn't really, really love this. i am not supposed to be keeping things...


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> i wish that i didn't really, really love this. i am not supposed to be keeping things...



I love those colors together and it looks so nice on a simpler design like this.
Sorry, not really helping am I?


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> I love those colors together and it looks so nice on a simpler design like this.
> 
> Sorry, not really helping am I?




Ha, no, you are not


----------



## bagsncakes

faith_ann said:


> i think elaine is right
> 
> are you wrapping the handles in paper or was it touching the effected areas? that reminds me that i did that once when i was storing things for a move and the tissue paper drew out some of the color in random places - not in all of them but enough to make me cry lol fortunately the bags were darker and easily touched up. it didn't 'crack' exactly like you're describing, but possibly that's the reason for it.
> 
> like elaine said, it's really best just to store them in the dust bag, in a space with enough air flow. IIRC it's recommended you leave the dust bag slightly open for air. (i do sometimes wrap bags in tissue paper if i'm shipping them, but that's not for any real length of time to matter.)




I stored it for a few months in that paper, that's how the seller sent me the bag. It was a big piece of paper lovely covering the front an Pe back of the bag. I took it out a few months ago, and now it was only in the dustbag, in my wardrobe, where the door is always open. 
Is there a way to restore this? I see that the leather conditioner has not done much. After I dyed my Chloe Marcie two days ago, although the outcome is really good, I lost some pebbling on the front from scrubbing a bit too much with dye prep, I am now trying to tell me it's only a bag. But that doesn't help either. I don't really have the courage to see my stam fall apart while I am yet to carry her.


----------



## kateincali

I don't see why you couldn't use it. I'm sure a leather repair place could touch it up and maybe tell you what happened.


----------



## Eru

@bagsncakes: I think that chloe dye worked well!  Looks good in the photo, 

@Elaine: I went to a craft show while I was in the DC area and of course I had to chat with Megan Clark (met her husband and adorable baby).  My cousin bought a pair of silver earrings and I was weak and bought a not-so-cheap necklace (with stingray leather).  It's getting mailed to save tax, but I'll take a photo when it comes!


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> @bagsncakes: I think that chloe dye worked well!  Looks good in the photo,
> 
> @Elaine: I went to a craft show while I was in the DC area and of course I had to chat with Megan Clark (met her husband and adorable baby).  My cousin bought a pair of silver earrings and I was weak and bought a not-so-cheap necklace (with stingray leather).  It's getting mailed to save tax, but I'll take a photo when it comes!


Can't wait to see the necklace!


----------



## nascar fan

thoughts on the fall/winter runway show?


----------



## AtlDesigner

nascar fan said:


> thoughts on the fall/winter runway show?




Have only glanced at a few photos, but gorgeous coats!  (Also hideous makeup).


----------



## nascar fan

AtlDesigner said:


> Have only glanced at a few photos, but gorgeous coats!  (Also hideous makeup).


The details of everything were just amazing!!!
Yeah, the makeup, it was the Nars guy, "Mr. Nars."  Can't think of his name.
And Lady Gaga, I would have never recognized her!!!!!!!!!!
But the clothes were gorgeous!


----------



## AtlDesigner

nascar fan said:


> The details of everything were just amazing!!!
> 
> Yeah, the makeup, it was the Nars guy, "Mr. Nars."  Can't think of his name.
> 
> And Lady Gaga, I would have never recognized her!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But the clothes were gorgeous!




I thought so too, but only remembering the coats. Will have to study the photos again!


----------



## kateincali

Ella doesn't like it when I pay attention to things that are not her.


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> Ella doesn't like it when I pay attention to things that are not her.
> 
> View attachment 3283006



And she looks serious about that!
So cute!


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> And she looks serious about that!
> 
> So cute!




Yes, that is very much her 'not amused' face 

She's lucky she's cute. She's a nightmare.


----------



## Nikkibaby

Aw, I saw some MJ chat oldies and had to say hello! 

I still have most of my MJ bags. Slowly letting some go and I've been acquiring Proenza Schouler. So far so good. 

I must say that I LOVE the direction the runway show went. I feel like Marc was having some growing pains. I hope he has found his groove with this new line.


----------



## kateincali

Nikkibaby said:


> Aw, I saw some MJ chat oldies and had to say hello!
> 
> I still have most of my MJ bags. Slowly letting some go and I've been acquiring Proenza Schouler. So far so good.
> 
> I must say that I LOVE the direction the runway show went. I feel like Marc was having some growing pains. I hope he has found his groove with this new line.




Did you get another PS?

I still haven't watched the runway show.


----------



## Nikkibaby

faith_ann said:


> Did you get another PS?
> 
> I still haven't watched the runway show.


I have a large ps1 in saddle and a medium in cobalt blue with silver hw. It's brand new and I haven't used it yet. 

Watch it! Or, look at the pictures. I like the photos more.


----------



## kateincali

Nikkibaby said:


> I have a large ps1 in saddle and a medium in cobalt blue with silver hw. It's brand new and I haven't used it yet.
> 
> Watch it! Or, look at the pictures. I like the photos more.




The cobalt sounds very pretty

I find photos easier for my brain to process.


----------



## pookybear

Nikkibaby said:


> I have a large ps1 in saddle and a medium in cobalt blue with silver hw. It's brand new and I haven't used it yet.
> 
> Watch it! Or, look at the pictures. I like the photos more.




Hello stranger!!!!! I LOVE the saddle color ps1... I have it in the medium size


----------



## pookybear

Oh yeah, did anyone watch Zoolander 2? Marc Jacobs was in it for a cameo! 

And this is similar to one of the jokes haha https://m.imgur.com/ffsXHrL?r


----------



## Ljlj

faith_ann said:


> Ella doesn't like it when I pay attention to things that are not her.
> 
> View attachment 3283006




Ella's so cute and adorable! [emoji4]



Nikkibaby said:


> Aw, I saw some MJ chat oldies and had to say hello!
> 
> I still have most of my MJ bags. Slowly letting some go and I've been acquiring Proenza Schouler. So far so good.
> 
> I must say that I LOVE the direction the runway show went. I feel like Marc was having some growing pains. I hope he has found his groove with this new line.




Hi Nikki!!! Oh my gosh, it's been so long! I hope you're doing well. [emoji3] How are the kiddos?



Nikkibaby said:


> I have a large ps1 in saddle and a medium in cobalt blue with silver hw. It's brand new and I haven't used it yet.
> 
> Watch it! Or, look at the pictures. I like the photos more.




Saddle and cobalt blue [emoji7] love those colors!



pookybear said:


> Hello stranger!!!!! I LOVE the saddle color ps1... I have it in the medium size




Hi pooky! Do you still have the pouch in smoke? I was eyeing that but got sidetracked as usual lol


----------



## pookybear

Ljlj said:


> Hi pooky! Do you still have the pouch in smoke? I was eyeing that but got sidetracked as usual lol




Hello! Nah, sold it awhile back - it was cute but I never got around to using it. Always grabbed for my woc or trio


----------



## Ljlj

pookybear said:


> Hello! Nah, sold it awhile back - it was cute but I never got around to using it. Always grabbed for my woc or trio




The stingray woc? What size and color is your trio?


----------



## pookybear

Ljlj said:


> The stingray woc? What size and color is your trio?




Yep, stingray plus my reg caviar. I have the large trio, in both red and black :gaucho: - they've been my go to bags (esp for Disneyland!)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Did you get another PS?
> 
> I still haven't watched the runway show.


Do you have a link to the runway show? Would love to watch it.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Do you have a link to the runway show? Would love to watch it.



here you go 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYJqMnOnMiQ


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> here you go
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYJqMnOnMiQ


Thanks. It was a little strange... bells in the background, like New Age music, and super-high boots/shoes.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks. It was a little strange... bells in the background, like New Age music, and super-high boots/shoes.



i could only get five minutes of it to load, but i thought the bells were a little bit 'leading up to a ritual sacrifice'

i haven't a clue how anyone walked in those shoes.


----------



## AtlDesigner

ElainePG said:


> Thanks. It was a little strange... bells in the background, like New Age music, and super-high boots/shoes.




I read where the "bells" were the Apple "text tone."


----------



## ElainePG

AtlDesigner said:


> I read where the "bells" were the Apple "text tone."


Oh! So that's why they sounded familiar!!! 

And here I was thinking they were Tibetan meditation chimes, or something equally exotic...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i could only get five minutes of it to load, but i thought the bells were a little bit 'leading up to a ritual sacrifice'
> 
> *i haven't a clue how anyone walked in those shoes*.



A couple of the models slipped a bit as they were turning a corner on that high-gloss floor. I was afraid they were going to come crashing down!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> A couple of the models slipped a bit as they were turning a corner on that high-gloss floor. I was afraid they were going to come crashing down!




I saw more of it finally and noticed that. It was uncomfortable for me to watch. I have an irrational fear of breaking my ankle and seeing that slight bend as they nearly slipped practically made me nauseous. (I might have some anxiety issues, heh)

How is your knee, by the way?


----------



## Esquared72

I was really, really bad. But it feels awfully good. 

Got my annual work bonus and figured I deserved a treat before I stashed the bulk of the bonus in the bank. 

Enter my new Givenchy Pandora. I am in love. My first Givenchy and color me impressed! Definitely destined to become an everyday go-to bag. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I was really, really bad. But it feels awfully good.
> 
> Got my annual work bonus and figured I deserved a treat before I stashed the bulk of the bonus in the bank.
> 
> Enter my new Givenchy Pandora. I am in love. My first Givenchy and color me impressed! Definitely destined to become an everyday go-to bag. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3283931




You do deserve a treat! It's beautiful. Lovely choice.


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Oh yeah, did anyone watch Zoolander 2? Marc Jacobs was in it for a cameo!
> 
> And this is similar to one of the jokes haha https://m.imgur.com/ffsXHrL?r




Zoolander stars a remarkable amount of actors that I wish would all get on a boat that collides with a boat the cast of Modern Family is on, in the middle of nowhere, in an area populated with sharks.

So I haven't seen it  but MJ did this for the movie, too

www.elle.com/culture/movies-tv/a32970/marc-jacobs-reenacts-an-iconic-scene-from-zoolander/


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I saw more of it finally and noticed that. It was uncomfortable for me to watch. I have an irrational fear of breaking my ankle and seeing that slight bend as they nearly slipped practically made me nauseous. (I might have some anxiety issues, heh)
> 
> *How is your knee, by the way?*


If you get queasy at the thought of breaking an ankle, I don't think you want details about my knee...


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I was really, really bad. But it feels awfully good.
> 
> Got my annual work bonus and figured I deserved a treat before I stashed the bulk of the bonus in the bank.
> 
> Enter my new Givenchy Pandora. I am in love. My first Givenchy and color me impressed! *Definitely destined to become an everyday go-to bag*. [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3283931


Wow, eehelrs, it is stunning! Fabulous choice. And I'm glad you're not going to save it "for special."


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> If you get queasy at the thought of breaking an ankle, I don't think you want details about my knee...




Ha, well in that case, thanks for sparing me. 

I hope you're feeling a little bit better every day, at least.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Ha, well in that case, thanks for sparing me.
> 
> I hope you're feeling a little bit better every day, at least.


More like a bit better every *week*. I'm 6 weeks post-op. At the 12-week mark, I'm told I'll feel like a human being again.

Yay.

In the meantime PT twice a week, and at-home exercises every day. And naps. And tPF to keep me entertained.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> More like a bit better every *week*. I'm 6 weeks post-op. At the 12-week mark, I'm told I'll feel like a human being again.
> 
> Yay.
> 
> In the meantime PT twice a week, and at-home exercises every day. And naps. And tPF to keep me entertained.




May those 6 weeks pass fast! 

Do you have Netflix? It sounds like you could also use Netflix.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> May those 6 weeks pass fast!
> 
> Do you have Netflix? It sounds like you could also use Netflix.




Especially since the new season of House of Cards is available on Netflix next Friday!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Especially since the new season of House of Cards is available on Netflix next Friday!




FML I won't be able to see it. Whyyyyyyy


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> May those 6 weeks pass fast!
> 
> Do you have Netflix? It sounds like you could also use *Netflix*.





eehlers said:


> Especially since the new season of House of Cards is available on *Netflix* next Friday!



I do indeed have Netflix. First I got all caught up on Scandal... now I'm on to Blacklist. And of course House of Cards starting March 4, but that I'll watch on the TV set with The Hubster, since we watched the first 3 seasons together; the other two I've been watching tucked into bed on my iPad (he doesn't usually get as caught up in TV series as I do).

Any other series I should watch, when I finish Blacklist?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> FML I won't be able to see it. Whyyyyyyy


Why not?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I do indeed have Netflix. First I got all caught up on Scandal... now I'm on to Blacklist. And of course House of Cards starting March 4, but that I'll watch on the TV set with The Hubster, since we watched the first 3 seasons together; the other two I've been watching tucked into bed on my iPad (he doesn't usually get as caught up in TV series as I do).
> 
> Any other series I should watch, when I finish Blacklist?



I had to give up on Blacklist. I don't know when James Spader started looking like a baked potato.

In no particular order:


The Walking Dead - you don't have to be a zombie fan to like this
History Channel's Vikings - tad brutal
Breaking Bad - "one of the best series ever" - anyone
Better Call Saul - prequel to breaking bad, and you need to see bb first to appreciate bcs
Elementary - a sherlock holmes series that i personally think is much better than the cumberbatch version
The Red Road - this stars jason momoa. you're welcome. 
Rectify - slow and thoughtful, easy to watch sort of show
The Killing - not as violent as the title would suggest
Firefly - you can't give up after the first episode
Bloodline - this is a good one to binge watch, IMO
Hemlock Grove - a bit flucked up. probably an acquired taste....
The Tudors - not very historically accurate. doesn't really matter.
Marco Polo - this isn't great, IMO, but grew on me

Oh, and Luther and the first season of Fargo.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Why not?



the wi-fi here is limited. it isn't really a show one can watch 2 minutes at a time and then wait 15  minutes for the next 2 minutes to load (i wish i was exaggerating)

i have a chromebook so i can't even wait for things to download and then watch them.


----------



## llaga22

I decided to use my bubblegum Single so I took this photo.


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> I decided to use my bubblegum Single so I took this photo.
> View attachment 3285739



that is so cute! you have a great variety of singles, they're all so different from one another


----------



## AtlDesigner

llaga22 said:


> I decided to use my bubblegum Single so I took this photo.
> View attachment 3285739




Love love love your Singles!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I had to give up on Blacklist. I don't know when James Spader started looking like a baked potato.
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - you don't have to be a zombie fan to like this
> History Channel's Vikings - tad brutal
> Breaking Bad - "one of the best series ever" - anyone
> Better Call Saul - prequel to breaking bad, and you need to see bb first to appreciate bcs
> Elementary - a sherlock holmes series that i personally think is much better than the cumberbatch version
> The Red Road - this stars jason momoa. you're welcome.
> Rectify - slow and thoughtful, easy to watch sort of show
> The Killing - not as violent as the title would suggest
> Firefly - you can't give up after the first episode
> Bloodline - this is a good one to binge watch, IMO
> Hemlock Grove - a bit flucked up. probably an acquired taste....
> The Tudors - not very historically accurate. doesn't really matter.
> Marco Polo - this isn't great, IMO, but grew on me
> 
> Oh, and Luther and the first season of Fargo.



Great ideas! Thank you. 

You're right... James Spader does kinda look like a baked potato! What did he look like before? An asparagus?


----------



## ElainePG

llaga22 said:


> I decided to use my bubblegum Single so I took this photo.
> View attachment 3285739


Terrific collection!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Great ideas! Thank you.
> 
> You're right... James Spader does kinda look like a baked potato! What did he look like before? An asparagus?



A pasty hedgehog


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> A pasty hedgehog
> 
> View attachment 3286464
> 
> View attachment 3286465


Exactly!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Does anyone know where I could find an MBMJ coin purse in Toronto?


----------



## kateincali

MJ makeup is out of my poor girl budget, but I couldn't resist these for $10 total. I've been wanting to find a new lipstick so hopefully something looks cute. I have so rouge, magenta, boy gorgeous, infamous, so sofia, dashing, and blow.


----------



## kateincali

reginaPhalange said:


> Does anyone know where I could find an MBMJ coin purse in Toronto?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287512




Try Hudson's Bay


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> MJ makeup is out of my poor girl budget, but I couldn't resist these for $10 total. I've been wanting to find a new lipstick so hopefully something looks cute. I have so rouge, magenta, boy gorgeous, infamous, so sofia, dashing, and blow.
> 
> View attachment 3287581


Where did you find those for $10???


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Where did you find those for $10???



Poshmark. It was $20 but I had a $10 credit.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Poshmark. It was $20 but I had a $10 credit.


Lucky you!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Lucky you!



yeah, that was a good find


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


>




Hey nas!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


>


Howzit going?


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> Hey nas!





ElainePG said:


> Howzit going?


Hi, ladies!
Everything is fine, except I'm trying to get out of a shopping frenzy.  I need to break the cycle.  
I hate it when that happens.

It got so bad that I ordered a Fendi bag bug for $900.  That's so stupid.  It's a puff of fur with eyes on it.  $900.  I will try not to look at it when it arrives.  It will be returned.  If I were younger, maybe.  But still, $900.  That is so totally ridiculous.  Can't believe I bought into it, literally.

PS:  That would make the SECOND bag bug.  I do like them.  They really perk up a bag.  Dang it, now I'm talking myself into it again!
NO!!!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Hi, ladies!
> Everything is fine, except I'm trying to get out of a shopping frenzy.  I need to break the cycle.
> I hate it when that happens.
> 
> It got so bad that I ordered a Fendi bag bug for $900.  That's so stupid.  It's a puff of fur with eyes on it.  $900.  I will try not to look at it when it arrives.  It will be returned.  If I were younger, maybe.  But still, $900.  That is so totally ridiculous.  Can't believe I bought into it, literally.
> 
> PS:  That would make the SECOND bag bug.  I do like them.  They really perk up a bag.  Dang it, now I'm talking myself into it again!
> NO!!!



I can't support the purchase of bag bugs, I'm sorry lol It is far too expensive for such an impractical thing.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I can't support the purchase of bag bugs, I'm sorry lol It is far too expensive for such an impractical thing.


Totally agree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Fendi reveal  

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/reveal-x-4-a-935733.html


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Fendi reveal
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/reveal-x-4-a-935733.html



the croc embossed one is very pretty


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> the croc embossed one is very pretty


Thanks.
It's hairy.    The front is.  The sides and back are smooth leather.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Thanks.
> It's hairy.    The front is.  The sides and back are smooth leather.



i'm not a fan of fendi but that bag is just gorgeous


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> i'm not a fan of fendi but that bag is just gorgeous



So I see you are back in the state that is sliding into the ocean.    xoxox
Glad you are back where you are happiest.  

Anything exciting going on ?  How are the puppies?  Do you have any cute recent pics of them?


----------



## bagsncakes

Any opinions on these saddle bags?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> So I see you are back in the state that is sliding into the ocean.    xoxox
> 
> Glad you are back where you are happiest.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything exciting going on ?  How are the puppies?  Do you have any cute recent pics of them?




Exciting lol No. 

Pups are fine. I don't take many photos of them anymore. Getting them to look presentable is exhausting.


----------



## kateincali

bagsncakes said:


> Any opinions on these saddle bags?
> View attachment 3289347




I haven't seen it in person but I think it's a cute every day bag.


----------



## reginaPhalange

faith_ann said:


> Try Hudson's Bay




Thanks! I've seen them online (used) for about $40 but I've never bought anything pre-owned


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> I had to give up on Blacklist. I don't know when James Spader started looking like a baked potato.
> 
> In no particular order:
> 
> 
> The Walking Dead - you don't have to be a zombie fan to like this
> History Channel's Vikings - tad brutal
> Breaking Bad - "one of the best series ever" - anyone
> Better Call Saul - prequel to breaking bad, and you need to see bb first to appreciate bcs
> Elementary - a sherlock holmes series that i personally think is much better than the cumberbatch version
> The Red Road - this stars jason momoa. you're welcome.
> Rectify - slow and thoughtful, easy to watch sort of show
> The Killing - not as violent as the title would suggest
> Firefly - you can't give up after the first episode
> Bloodline - this is a good one to binge watch, IMO
> Hemlock Grove - a bit flucked up. probably an acquired taste....
> The Tudors - not very historically accurate. doesn't really matter.
> Marco Polo - this isn't great, IMO, but grew on me
> 
> Oh, and Luther and the first season of Fargo.


I love Firefly but I couldn't disagree more about Elementary vs. Sherlock!  I don't think the third season of Sherlock was as good, but it's an epic show.

I also default to rewatching 30 Rock and Parks & Recreation, which, first seasons aside, are pure delights (they both have rough starts.  If you haven't seen them, you might want to skip the first seasons--especially Parks & Rec--and circle back [maybe] once you're invested in the characters).  The Mentalist is entertaining (I think I stopped around season 4) but I'm not sure it's on Netflix.  The Great British Baking Show/Bake Off is great, charming, light entertainment.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> I love Firefly but I couldn't disagree more about Elementary vs. Sherlock!  I don't think the third season of Sherlock was as good, but it's an epic show.
> 
> I also default to rewatching 30 Rock and Parks & Recreation, which, first seasons aside, are pure delights (they both have rough starts.  If you haven't seen them, you might want to skip the first seasons--especially Parks & Rec--and circle back [maybe] once you're invested in the characters).  The Mentalist is entertaining (I think I stopped around season 4) but I'm not sure it's on Netflix.  The Great British Baking Show/Bake Off is great, charming, light entertainment.



I thought Sherlock was fine but didn't think it made you care about the characters at all. I know I"m in the minority. 

I'm the only person who doesn't like either Tina Fey or Amy Poehler, aren't I?

You stopped watching The Mentalist around the right time.


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> I thought Sherlock was fine but didn't think it made you care about the characters at all. I know I"m in the minority.
> 
> I'm the only person who doesn't like either Tina Fey or Amy Poehler, aren't I?
> 
> You stopped watching The Mentalist around the right time.



Maybe.  I like them both a lot!

And yeah, I stopped because it started getting worse when it had been SO GOOD.

Also wow, Super Tuesday was rough.  I vote in Virginia and that did not go how I would've liked it to have gone.


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Maybe.  I like them both a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, I stopped because it started getting worse when it had been SO GOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Also wow, Super Tuesday was rough.  I vote in Virginia and that did not go how I would've liked it to have gone.




I'm just looking forward to - at this rate - President Kanye West in 2020


----------



## kateincali

Puppy love




I want a specific bag. So much. I can't buy it, though, so I'm going to just stare at it and eat a cookie.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Puppy love
> 
> View attachment 3293905
> 
> 
> I want a specific bag. So much. I can't buy it, though, so I'm going to just stare at it and eat a cookie.


Cookies are good, too...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Cookies are good, too...




And since I didn't buy them, they also have no calories.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> And since I didn't buy them, they also have no calories.


No kidding? I thought it was just the broken ones that were calorie-free. So if I send The Hubster to the bakery for my favorite chocolate chunk cookies, they are calorie-free... at least, for me?

Does this apply to ice cream also?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> No kidding? I thought it was just the broken ones that were calorie-free. So if I send The Hubster to the bakery for my favorite chocolate chunk cookies, they are calorie-free... at least, for me?
> 
> Does this apply to ice cream also?



well, there are rules. if you request the food, it has calories. if it's surprise food, it does not.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> well, there are rules. if you request the food, it has calories. if it's surprise food, it does not.


Oh. I'm in trouble, then. I specifically asked for the ice cream. 

The cookies last week were a surprise, though... that's probably why I didn't pack on any pounds.

What if you just kinda sort "hint"?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh. I'm in trouble, then. I specifically asked for the ice cream.
> 
> The cookies last week were a surprise, though... that's probably why I didn't pack on any pounds.
> 
> What if you just kinda sort "hint"?



hinting is a gray area, but so long as you're very vague, it should be okay


----------



## kateincali

this is cute

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...7-10-3-Original-retail-1-200-00-/262322026124


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> this is cute
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/MARC-JACOBS...7-10-3-Original-retail-1-200-00-/262322026124


I like that both straps are removable. It would be cute as a clutch! And super-dark brown bags are hard to find.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I like that both straps are removable. It would be cute as a clutch! And super-dark brown bags are hard to find.



i'm not typically a fan of brown but that is a great shade of it

i lovelovelove this


----------



## nascar fan

Just a random beautiful picture ... of days past and the lost "Made in Italy stamp." 
I feel so abandoned. I am a deserter, but I still love all my MJ friends here. [emoji4]
Who would have EVER thought even 3 years ago I would feel this way!!?!!


----------



## nascar fan

My new love ... but what is missing is the connection to a person. I have no Marc to connect to. We are the same age, he is an American designer. So I've lost the personal connection. Makes me sad. 
Maybe I will try to reconnect by having the boutique send me one of those bags in the celebrities thread. Can't think of name of it.
Edit:  looked in thread.  It's the Undercover


----------



## nascar fan

ok, so I'm a Debbie Downer.  I'll stop.
it doesn't do any good to complain.  nothing will change.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3298904
> 
> Just a random beautiful picture ... of days past and the lost "Made in Italy stamp."
> I feel so abandoned. I am a deserter, but I still love all my MJ friends here. [emoji4]
> Who would have EVER thought even 3 years ago I would feel this way!!?!!



gorgeous! i so love the incognito. hopefully i can own one someday.



nascar fan said:


> My new love ... but what is missing is the connection to a person. I have no Marc to connect to. We are the same age, he is an American designer. So I've lost the personal connection. Makes me sad.
> Maybe I will try to reconnect by having the boutique send me one of those bags in the celebrities thread. Can't think of name of it.
> Edit:  looked in thread.  It's the Undercover
> 
> View attachment 3298909
> View attachment 3298910



is the interior pink? i'm not a fendi fan (sorry) but that one is pretty.

i'm disappointed in the direction MJ has taken, too, but it's still early. i'll hold on writing off the entire line until a few seasons have been released.

while i'm not currently able to buy anything, there are still plenty of bags from past seasons that i would like. aside from a ps1 and a rockstud, i'm not really drawn to other labels.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> gorgeous! i so love the incognito. hopefully i can own one someday.
> 
> 
> 
> is the interior pink? i'm not a fendi fan (sorry) but that one is pretty.
> 
> i'm disappointed in the direction MJ has taken, too, but it's still early. i'll hold on writing off the entire line until a few seasons have been released.
> 
> while i'm not currently able to buy anything, there are still plenty of bags from past seasons that i would like. aside from a ps1 and a rockstud, i'm not really drawn to other labels.


That interior part is magenta, and then the backside of the outside of the bag (follow that one?) is suede.  It's a gorgeous bag and the quality is fantastic.  Pricey, though.  I got a thousand off on this one.  I can't swing a full-priced one.  :|
I like that this one has purple hardware on that top bar and the piece the latch thingy goes through


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> That interior part is magenta, and then the backside of the outside of the bag (follow that one?) is suede.  It's a gorgeous bag and the quality is fantastic.  Pricey, though.  I got a thousand off on this one.  I can't swing a full-priced one.  :|
> I like that this one has purple hardware on that top bar and the piece the latch thingy goes through



It looks like a well-made bag. I like that it's colorful but tastefully so.


----------



## Eru

nascar fan said:


> My new love ... but what is missing is the connection to a person. I have no Marc to connect to. We are the same age, he is an American designer. So I've lost the personal connection. Makes me sad.
> Maybe I will try to reconnect by having the boutique send me one of those bags in the celebrities thread. Can't think of name of it.
> Edit:  looked in thread.  It's the Undercover
> 
> View attachment 3298909
> View attachment 3298910



Stunning bag.  I know I wouldn't be offended if you showed off all your non-MJ loves here.

I also haven't bought a MJ bag in...a year?  Nothing new has caught my eye.


----------



## nascar fan

Eru said:


> Stunning bag.  I know I wouldn't be offended if you showed off all your non-MJ loves here.
> 
> I also haven't bought a MJ bag in...a year?  Nothing new has caught my eye.


I'm so lost in the other forums.  This feels like home.


----------



## AtlDesigner

nascar fan said:


> I'm so lost in the other forums.  This feels like home.




I totally agree - please show us what is keeping you busy while you're on a "MJ Hiatus."


----------



## AtlDesigner

Personally, I've become obsessed with the new Creative Director at Gucci. [emoji7]


----------



## nascar fan

AtlDesigner said:


> I totally agree - please show us what is keeping you busy while you're on a "MJ Hiatus."




These:  http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/reveal-x-4-a-935733.html


----------



## AtlDesigner

nascar fan said:


> These:  http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/reveal-x-4-a-935733.html




Gorgeous!  Which one is your favorite?  Do you have the same love for them as you did your Stams?


----------



## nascar fan

AtlDesigner said:


> Gorgeous!  Which one is your favorite?  Do you have the same love for them as you did your Stams?




That's a tough one!  They don't have quite the glam feel, but I seriously love them. The peekaboo is the highlight, but the little black one is sooooo user friendly. I carried the cobalt blue today. I'm pretty head over heels for them at the moment. 
I think the Stam love was so strong because it was first. I'm used to obsessing over bags now. Lol!  Fendi feels like a more mature love.


----------



## ElainePG

The cobalt is an incredible color. A real head-turner!


----------



## AtlDesigner

nascar fan said:


> That's a tough one!  They don't have quite the glam feel, but I seriously love them. The peekaboo is the highlight, but the little black one is sooooo user friendly. I carried the cobalt blue today. I'm pretty head over heels for them at the moment.
> I think the Stam love was so strong because it was first. I'm used to obsessing over bags now. Lol!  Fendi feels like a more mature love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3301950
> 
> View attachment 3301952




How nice to have found mature love! [emoji4] The cobalt is fabulous, but the faux croc in hair hide - OMG. That is beyond! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Eru

Nas, that cobalt blue color is incredible.  I'm in love!

I haven't bought anything new in awhile, except this ridiculous thing, that my SA rustled up for me at a Longchamp store in DC (I already had the pouch version, but the big bags have been sold out for eons, but somehow this one surfaced):






(my mom is holding it for me--was visiting her in DC when I came across it)

My pouch is pink, too, so I probably would've preferred the purple version of this bag, but this was kind of a fun, spontaneous buy (and under $200, so I can pretend it doesn't count).


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> Nas, that cobalt blue color is incredible.  I'm in love!
> 
> I haven't bought anything new in awhile, except this ridiculous thing, that my SA rustled up for me at a Longchamp store in DC (I already had the pouch version, but the big bags have been sold out for eons, but somehow this one surfaced):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my mom is holding it for me--was visiting her in DC when I came across it)
> 
> My pouch is pink, too, so I probably would've preferred the purple version of this bag, but this was kind of a fun, spontaneous buy (and under $200, so I can pretend it doesn't count).


That's a really cute Longchamp, Eru!


----------



## Dawn

nascar fan said:


> I'm so lost in the other forums.  This feels like home.



Hi Nas, Faith, everyone! Happy Easter!
I took a bit of a hiatus from TPF once I had kids and a job that had tough internet rules but now I work from home full time and can enjoy TPF again. 
I am sure there are a ton of people who have joined MJ forum since I 'left' but I'm glad to see chat still going and familiar faces! I just got a great condition Collection black Stella from eBay for $50 which rekindled my classics love. I sold most of my MJ bags once the kids came and only held onto an XL baroque single (that I still haven't used....)  I am not a fan of the Marc Jacobs of the past few years but still like to browse. I've fallen in love with a few Guccis lately but really have leaned towards lower-price bags since having kids - one, because kids are expensive, and two, because I won't lose my mind if they spill something on an RM or Coach.  

Anyway - for intros - I'm Dawn, 40, married, with 2 kids (5 and 2) and live in Northern Virginia. I'm a program manager for a government contractor and actually love my job! 
I look forward to talking to you guys again!


----------



## nascar fan

Dawn said:


> Hi Nas, Faith, everyone! Happy Easter!
> I took a bit of a hiatus from TPF once I had kids and a job that had tough internet rules but now I work from home full time and can enjoy TPF again.
> I am sure there are a ton of people who have joined MJ forum since I 'left' but I'm glad to see chat still going and familiar faces! I just got a great condition Collection black Stella from eBay for $50 which rekindled my classics love. I sold most of my MJ bags once the kids came and only held onto an XL baroque single (that I still haven't used....)  I am not a fan of the Marc Jacobs of the past few years but still like to browse. I've fallen in love with a few Guccis lately but really have leaned towards lower-price bags since having kids - one, because kids are expensive, and two, because I won't lose my mind if they spill something on an RM or Coach.
> 
> Anyway - for intros - I'm Dawn, 40, married, with 2 kids (5 and 2) and live in Northern Virginia. I'm a program manager for a government contractor and actually love my job!
> I look forward to talking to you guys again!


Oh, my gosh!  Dawn!  I'm so happy to see you again.  Quite a few of us are still around.


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> Hi Nas, Faith, everyone! Happy Easter!
> 
> I took a bit of a hiatus from TPF once I had kids and a job that had tough internet rules but now I work from home full time and can enjoy TPF again.
> 
> I am sure there are a ton of people who have joined MJ forum since I 'left' but I'm glad to see chat still going and familiar faces! I just got a great condition Collection black Stella from eBay for $50 which rekindled my classics love. I sold most of my MJ bags once the kids came and only held onto an XL baroque single (that I still haven't used....)  I am not a fan of the Marc Jacobs of the past few years but still like to browse. I've fallen in love with a few Guccis lately but really have leaned towards lower-price bags since having kids - one, because kids are expensive, and two, because I won't lose my mind if they spill something on an RM or Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - for intros - I'm Dawn, 40, married, with 2 kids (5 and 2) and live in Northern Virginia. I'm a program manager for a government contractor and actually love my job!
> 
> I look forward to talking to you guys again!




Hey Dawn! It's good to see you posting [emoji177]


----------



## llaga22

Dawn said:


> Hi Nas, Faith, everyone! Happy Easter!
> 
> I took a bit of a hiatus from TPF once I had kids and a job that had tough internet rules but now I work from home full time and can enjoy TPF again.
> 
> I am sure there are a ton of people who have joined MJ forum since I 'left' but I'm glad to see chat still going and familiar faces! I just got a great condition Collection black Stella from eBay for $50 which rekindled my classics love. I sold most of my MJ bags once the kids came and only held onto an XL baroque single (that I still haven't used....)  I am not a fan of the Marc Jacobs of the past few years but still like to browse. I've fallen in love with a few Guccis lately but really have leaned towards lower-price bags since having kids - one, because kids are expensive, and two, because I won't lose my mind if they spill something on an RM or Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - for intros - I'm Dawn, 40, married, with 2 kids (5 and 2) and live in Northern Virginia. I'm a program manager for a government contractor and actually love my job!
> 
> I look forward to talking to you guys again!




Hello. Welcome back.


----------



## Eru

Dawn said:


> Anyway - for intros - I'm Dawn, 40, married, with 2 kids (5 and 2) and live in Northern Virginia. I'm a program manager for a government contractor and actually love my job!
> I look forward to talking to you guys again!



Hi from Arlington, VA,   Basically all my friends and family are government contractors, but I'm an environmental scientist/ecologist.


----------



## Esquared72

Dawn said:


> Hi Nas, Faith, everyone! Happy Easter!
> 
> I took a bit of a hiatus from TPF once I had kids and a job that had tough internet rules but now I work from home full time and can enjoy TPF again.
> 
> I am sure there are a ton of people who have joined MJ forum since I 'left' but I'm glad to see chat still going and familiar faces! I just got a great condition Collection black Stella from eBay for $50 which rekindled my classics love. I sold most of my MJ bags once the kids came and only held onto an XL baroque single (that I still haven't used....)  I am not a fan of the Marc Jacobs of the past few years but still like to browse. I've fallen in love with a few Guccis lately but really have leaned towards lower-price bags since having kids - one, because kids are expensive, and two, because I won't lose my mind if they spill something on an RM or Coach.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - for intros - I'm Dawn, 40, married, with 2 kids (5 and 2) and live in Northern Virginia. I'm a program manager for a government contractor and actually love my job!
> 
> I look forward to talking to you guys again!




I'm a DC-area girl, too. I grew up in Gaithersburg MD and my DH grew up in Dale City VA.  I work in Rockville, DH works in Baltimore, and we currently live in central/northern Maryland. So, howdy neighbor! [emoji6]


----------



## Dawn

nascar fan said:


> Oh, my gosh!  Dawn!  I'm so happy to see you again.  Quite a few of us are still around.


Thank you Nas! mwah!



faith_ann said:


> Hey Dawn! It's good to see you posting [emoji177]


Thank you so much!



llaga22 said:


> Hello. Welcome back.


Thank you!



Eru said:


> Hi from Arlington, VA,   Basically all my friends and family are government contractors, but I'm an environmental scientist/ecologist.


Woo! I am in Stafford but come up to Alexandria and Falls Church a few times a month for work.  



eehlers said:


> I'm a DC-area girl, too. I grew up in Gaithersburg MD and my DH grew up in Dale City VA.  I work in Rockville, DH works in Baltimore, and we currently live in central/northern Maryland. So, howdy neighbor! [emoji6]


Nice! We are in Stafford and lived in Lake Ridge many moons ago. I love this area but living right along 95 is just ...especially during holiday weekends. We stayed local this weekend thank goodness!


----------



## kateincali

I wish I hadn't looked at TRRs sale. I'm banned and am just torturing myself. Why aren't things free during birthday months?


----------



## Dawn

faith_ann said:


> I wish I hadn't looked at TRRs sale. I'm banned and am just torturing myself. Why aren't things free during birthday months?



I just spent 2 hours on TRR  the 2 year old is napping and my 5 year old has strep so she's napping beside me on the couch too. I probably should be cleaning or doing laundry but...well...I don't want to wake up the sick kid.

I got two bags...the prices were SO FREAKING GOOD. It's definitely a buyer's market for the vintagey MJ bags that I love so much! Now if I could only find a peacock Stella.... I had to stop myself from buying more...there's one or two original Collection black hobos - I had grape and black before but remembered that i never used them because they were so huge so I removed one from my shopping bag  LOL. 

What was catching your eye Faith?


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> I just spent 2 hours on TRR  the 2 year old is napping and my 5 year old has strep so she's napping beside me on the couch too. I probably should be cleaning or doing laundry but...well...I don't want to wake up the sick kid.
> 
> 
> 
> I got two bags...the prices were SO FREAKING GOOD. It's definitely a buyer's market for the vintagey MJ bags that I love so much! Now if I could only find a peacock Stella.... I had to stop myself from buying more...there's one or two original Collection black hobos - I had grape and black before but remembered that i never used them because they were so huge so I removed one from my shopping bag  LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> What was catching your eye Faith?




I'm so curious what you got!

I was looking at this



It might actually be hideous. I can't really tell.


----------



## Dawn

faith_ann said:


> I'm so curious what you got!
> 
> I was looking at this
> View attachment 3318496
> 
> 
> It might actually be hideous. I can't really tell.




I got a reissue black smaller hobo (the one that looks like a Sophia but is larger...I think I got the hobo and not the reissue Sofia...we'll see [emoji23]) and a TBD red Stella! I say TBD bc I have no idea what red it is  
That bag makes a statement for sure! What's holding you back? [emoji12]


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> I got a reissue black smaller hobo (the one that looks like a Sophia but is larger...I think I got the hobo and not the reissue Sofia...we'll see [emoji23]) and a TBD red Stella! I say TBD bc I have no idea what red it is
> That bag makes a statement for sure! What's holding you back? [emoji12]




Congrats! Post pics once you get them?

I'm banned and am trying to get rid of bags, not buy more.


----------



## Dawn

faith_ann said:


> Congrats! Post pics once you get them?
> 
> I'm banned and am trying to get rid of bags, not buy more.




I will!  
You have so many nice bags! Which MJs are keepers?


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> I will!
> You have so many nice bags! Which MJs are keepers?




Um, a lot of them. Oops. I probably have 25 or so left in storage and 13 with me, 9 of which I'm trying to sell.

I thought I would be going back and forth getting bags from storage to sell, but nothing's really selling and I have no space to store more. So that didn't work out how I thought it would.


----------



## Esquared72

Think I'm going to carry this lovely little thing this week...


----------



## Dawn

eehlers said:


> Think I'm going to carry this lovely little thing this week...
> View attachment 3319443




Beautiful!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Think I'm going to carry this lovely little thing this week...
> View attachment 3319443



pretty!


----------



## kateincali

Thoughts on the gold hardware?




It was an early birthday present and I love the color. I don't know how well the gold hardware goes with it, though. 

I don't know if I'm just overthinking it. I feel weird getting a bag as a gift and might be trying to talk myself out of it.


----------



## AtlDesigner

faith_ann said:


> Thoughts on the gold hardware?
> 
> View attachment 3323029
> 
> 
> It was an early birthday present and I love the color. I don't know how well the gold hardware goes with it, though.
> 
> I don't know if I'm just overthinking it. I feel weird getting a bag as a gift and might be trying to talk myself out of it.




I love the Stam. In the interior design world. The gold with this blue (teal? ) feels very fresh and current. Love it!


----------



## kateincali

AtlDesigner said:


> I love the Stam. In the interior design world. The gold with this blue (teal? ) feels very fresh and current. Love it!




Thank you! The official color was turquoise, I think, but it is more of a teal.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thoughts on the gold hardware?
> 
> View attachment 3323029
> 
> 
> It was an early birthday present and I love the color. I don't know how well the gold hardware goes with it, though.
> 
> I don't know if I'm just overthinking it. I feel weird getting a bag as a gift and might be trying to talk myself out of it.


I love it with the gold hardware. Gold and teal are a classy combo.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Thoughts on the gold hardware?
> 
> View attachment 3323029
> 
> 
> It was an early birthday present and I love the color. I don't know how well the gold hardware goes with it, though.
> 
> I don't know if I'm just overthinking it. I feel weird getting a bag as a gift and might be trying to talk myself out of it.




I love this color combo  I say, keep!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I love it with the gold hardware. Gold and teal are a classy combo.






pookybear said:


> I love this color combo  I say, keep!




Thank you both for the input [emoji177] I don't think it'll be going anywhere. Sometimes MJs GHW just looks a bit bright to me.

How is your knee, Elaine?


----------



## Dawn

I got my two bags from TheRealReal and I have to say that I am impressed! Both are in better condition than I expected! I will take and post pics as soon as my husband goes to work tomorrow


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> I got my two bags from TheRealReal and I have to say that I am impressed! Both are in better condition than I expected! I will take and post pics as soon as my husband goes to work tomorrow




That's always a pleasant surprise!


----------



## andral5

Dawn said:


> I got my two bags from TheRealReal and I have to say that I am impressed! Both are in better condition than I expected! I will take and post pics as soon as my husband goes to work tomorrow



Can't wait!


----------



## SarahP

faith_ann said:


> That's always a pleasant surprise!


What did you get Dawn?


----------



## kateincali

SarahP said:


> What did you get Dawn?




Ha, I love your profile pic! I have the larger Gilda, the Salome - it's one of my favorites


----------



## llaga22

Thank you Faith!


----------



## kateincali

llaga22 said:


> Thank you Faith!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329162




I'm glad it found a new home with you! It looks great.


----------



## kateincali

.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> .


Lonely there in San Diego, faith?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Lonely there in San Diego, faith?




Yes. What is the outside and do people still talk to each other? [emoji22]


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> .media.giphy.com/media/VqYyKYygtFvz2/giphy.gif




Sorry, this gave me a chuckle!


----------



## kateincali

[emoji177] I'm glad I kept this. I don't usually do color (the color isn't quite accurate in the photo, though) and it's a nice change from my usual black.

I have a little something coming later this week that I'm looking forward to. I hope it's as pretty in person as it looked in the photos.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> View attachment 3334163
> 
> 
> [emoji177] I'm glad I kept this. I don't usually do color (the color isn't quite accurate in the photo, though) and it's a nice change from my usual black.
> 
> I have a little something coming later this week that I'm looking forward to. I hope it's as pretty in person as it looked in the photos.


I'm so glad you have it... what a gorgeous bag! Happy birthday!

Can't wait to see the other "little something."


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad you have it... what a gorgeous bag! Happy birthday!
> 
> Can't wait to see the other "little something."




Thank you! 28 already feels better than 27, ha

I think the other bag will be here Friday, but I won't be around that day so maybe it'll be Monday. I hate ground shipping, I'm not patient enough


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thank you! 28 already feels better than 27, ha
> 
> I think the other bag will be here Friday, but I won't be around that day so maybe it'll be Monday. I hate ground shipping, I'm not patient enough


My life got a whole lot better at 27 (major life shift)... maybe 28 will be the magic year for you!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> My life got a whole lot better at 27 (major life shift)... maybe 28 will be the magic year for you!




That would be nice! 27 was not so great, so it can really only go up.

I need the neighbor to give up on the flute. It has been nearly five months, and they have not improved even a tiny bit. I think they actually might be worse. I just want to slip a note under the door that says 'Sometimes it's OK to give up'


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> That would be nice! 27 was not so great, so it can really only go up.
> 
> *I need the neighbor to give up on the flute*. It has been nearly five months, and they have not improved even a tiny bit. I think they actually might be worse. I just want to slip a note under the door that says 'Sometimes it's OK to give up'



Just imagine if it was a trumpet instead of a flute!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Just imagine if it was a trumpet instead of a flute!




.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'm so glad you have it... what a gorgeous bag! Happy birthday!
> 
> Can't wait to see the other "little something."




Here it is!

It's the Silky Girls Mae from FW 2013. It's not really obvious in the photos, but the lattice is sequined. 

I became a bit obsessed with the bag when someone shared hers on Poshmark, and then happened to see one on TRR a few days later. Using Faith math, it's a free bag, which is always nice!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Here it is!
> 
> It's the Silky Girls Mae from FW 2013. It's not really obvious in the photos, but the lattice is sequined.
> 
> I became a bit obsessed with the bag when someone shared hers on Poshmark, and then happened to see one on TRR a few days later. Using Faith math, it's a free bag, which is always nice!
> 
> View attachment 3337024
> 
> View attachment 3337026


It's beautiful! Terrific design. I'm having trouble with the colors... is it black lattice-work over pale pink or peach?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's beautiful! Terrific design. I'm having trouble with the colors... is it black lattice-work over pale pink or peach?




Thanks! The satin is 'nude'


----------



## andral5

faith_ann said:


> Here it is!
> 
> It's the Silky Girls Mae from FW 2013. It's not really obvious in the photos, but the lattice is sequined.
> 
> I became a bit obsessed with the bag when someone shared hers on Poshmark, and then happened to see one on TRR a few days later. Using Faith math, it's a free bag, which is always nice!
> 
> View attachment 3337024
> 
> View attachment 3337026



Oh my!! This is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## kateincali

andral5 said:


> Oh my!! This is absolutely stunning!!




It's nice to see someone post here [emoji23]

Thank you! It's my favorite purchase in a long time


----------



## greencurrytofu

faith_ann said:


> View attachment 3334163
> 
> 
> [emoji177] I'm glad I kept this. I don't usually do color (the color isn't quite accurate in the photo, though) and it's a nice change from my usual black.
> 
> I have a little something coming later this week that I'm looking forward to. I hope it's as pretty in person as it looked in the photos.


This teal Stam with GHW is the exact Stam that I am shopping for! I'm keeping my fingers crossed to find one soon!


----------



## kateincali

greencurrytofu said:


> This teal Stam with GHW is the exact Stam that I am shopping for! I'm keeping my fingers crossed to find one soon!




I hope you find one! It's a beautiful color.


----------



## Dawn

Happy belated birthday dear faith_ann!!!


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> Happy belated birthday dear faith_ann!!!




Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## andral5

faith_ann said:


> It's nice to see someone post here [emoji23]
> 
> Thank you! It's my favorite purchase in a long time



I bet it is! So elegant, so different, not the regular type of purse. Love it!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thanks! The satin is 'nude'
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337113


It's in incredible condition. Very sharp design!


----------



## kateincali

andral5 said:


> I bet it is! So elegant, so different, not the regular type of purse. Love it!






ElainePG said:


> It's in incredible condition. Very sharp design!




My one complaint is that the interior lining matches the exterior satin. I don't think any other lining would have worked, but that's going to be tough to keep clean. My wallet is black and I'm slightly concerned it'll rub off. If anyone sees a cheap (emphasis on cheap) collection wallet that would go well with it, pretty please let me know [emoji3]


----------



## erg207

Hi everyone! I am debating whether or not to purchase this bag. It is called the Big Trouble. I really like the look of it but I am afraid that it looks like a knock of a Chanel. May I have some of your thoughts please? Thank you!


----------



## erg207

Here is another one!


----------



## kateincali

erg207 said:


> Hi everyone! I am debating whether or not to purchase this bag. It is called the Big Trouble. I really like the look of it but I am afraid that it looks like a knock of a Chanel. May I have some of your thoughts please? Thank you!




I don't think it looks like a knock off Chanel at all. It's a pretty bag!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I don't think it looks like a knock off Chanel at all. It's a pretty bag!


Agree with faith on this. MJ has *always* made quilted bags (I own a few...:giggles and the only thing they have in common with Chanel is the quilting. Styling is totally different.


----------



## erg207

Thank you everyone for your opinions! Unfortunately when I went to check the outnet this morning, the bag had sold out! Maybe next time


----------



## kateincali

erg207 said:


> Thank you everyone for your opinions! Unfortunately when I went to check the outnet this morning, the bag had sold out! Maybe next time




Hate it when that happens, sorry! Good luck finding another


----------



## Hungryhippo

Hi all, 

I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if any Marc Jacobs bags are still made in Italy? 

I'm in need of a new handbag and would love to stick to Marc Jacobs, however, I'd like it to be made in Italy if possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

Hungryhippo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone can tell me if any Marc Jacobs bags are still made in Italy?
> 
> I'm in need of a new handbag and would love to stick to Marc Jacobs, however, I'd like it to be made in Italy if possible.
> 
> Thanks!




I haven't seen the new bags in person, but the details on several styles say 'imported of Italian materials' or 'sourced from Italy' - whatever that exactly means


----------



## kateincali

I am absolutely in love with this. Far out of my price range, but maybe one day [emoji177]

I haven't seen a (new) bag I've wanted this much in years. It looks like they used the same studs from the sweet punk line.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I am absolutely in love with this. Far out of my price range, but maybe one day [emoji177]
> 
> I haven't seen a (new) bag I've wanted this much in years. It looks like they used the same studs from the sweet punk line.
> 
> View attachment 3356718




I really like the new bags with studs too. I still look at MJ and MbMJ bags, but none have tempted me for a long time. I usually just lurk on this thread, but the bags with studs brought me out of "lurkerdom". 

Maybe they will go on sale?


----------



## greencurrytofu

Maybe at the Nordstrom anniversary sale in July they will be discounted.


----------



## kateincali

greencurrytofu said:


> Maybe at the Nordstrom anniversary sale in July they will be discounted.







Mimmy said:


> I really like the new bags with studs too. I still look at MJ and MbMJ bags, but none have tempted me for a long time. I usually just lurk on this thread, but the bags with studs brought me out of "lurkerdom".
> 
> Maybe they will go on sale?
> View attachment 3356929
> 
> View attachment 3356930
> View attachment 3356931




Oh I hadn't seen the canvas bags [emoji177] The teal is adorable but I love it in black.

This is the only collection that's caught my eye in awhile, too. I haven't been very impressed with the newer styles.

I'm banned unless something is a truly ridiculously good deal, so hopefully someone buys them, hates them, and lists them for like $50 [emoji23]


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Oh I hadn't seen the canvas bags [emoji177] The teal is adorable but I love it in black.
> 
> This is the only collection that's caught my eye in awhile, too. I haven't been very impressed with the newer styles.
> 
> I'm banned unless something is a truly ridiculously good deal, so hopefully someone buys them, hates them, and lists them for like $50 [emoji23]




Wasn't there a year, that around Christmas, on the MJ website things got reduced to 60% and then 70% off? I got a great pair of shoes that year. One can hope ... [emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Wasn't there a year, that around Christmas, on the MJ website things got reduced to 60% and then 70% off? I got a great pair of shoes that year. One can hope ... [emoji120]&#127995;




I think the deep cuts came around once a year...I never buy new so I can never remember the schedule. 70% would be nice, though. Fingers crossed it happens and that I'm less poor when it does [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

Since no one ever checks the name this bag thread...Does anyone know the style name? There's no season tag. TY [emoji253]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Since no one ever checks the name this bag thread...Does anyone know the style name? There's no season tag. TY [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3362052


Wow... I don't know, but it's great! I love the big brooch-like thing on the flap. What's it made of? It looks sort of mosaic-ish......


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wow... I don't know, but it's great! I love the big brooch-like thing on the flap. What's it made of? It looks sort of mosaic-ish......



Thanks! 

They're various stones (it's from the Stones line)

It's missing the longer strap so I'm trying to find out what it looked like for a replacement. No luck, though. I still like it without the strap.

I took it out to sell it but am having second thoughts. I know I should but I'm reluctant to part with bags I'll likely never find again (when what I'll get for them isn't any significant amount)

Close-up of the stones


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They're various stones (it's from the Stones line)
> 
> It's missing the longer strap so I'm trying to find out what it looked like for a replacement. No luck, though. I still like it without the strap.
> 
> I took it out to sell it but am having second thoughts. I know I should but I'm reluctant to part with bags I'll likely never find again (when what I'll get for them isn't any significant amount)
> 
> Close-up of the stones
> View attachment 3362096


It's pretty wonderful, and you probably would get very little for it without the strap. If you'd carry it, it's probably better to keep it.


----------



## Eru

I'm also team-keep-the-bag, 

Hi all.  Did I mention here that I abandoned my NY research job and relocated back to DC?  People at my new office don't carry super nice bags, but still way nicer than at my old job so I can start slowly upping my bag game.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They're various stones (it's from the Stones line)
> 
> It's missing the longer strap so I'm trying to find out what it looked like for a replacement. No luck, though. I still like it without the strap.
> 
> I took it out to sell it but am having second thoughts. I know I should but I'm reluctant to part with bags I'll likely never find again (when what I'll get for them isn't any significant amount)
> 
> Close-up of the stones
> View attachment 3362096




Really unique bag, faith-ann. Maybe keep for now, think about selling later? Sales seem slow now (for me anyway). I have a bag for sale now that I am thinking about just holding onto for now and listing again in the Fall. Seems like people want super bargains right now; so frustrating!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's pretty wonderful, and you probably would get very little for it without the strap. If you'd carry it, it's probably better to keep it.





Eru said:


> I'm also team-keep-the-bag,
> 
> Hi all.  Did I mention here that I abandoned my NY research job and relocated back to DC?  People at my new office don't carry super nice bags, but still way nicer than at my old job so I can start slowly upping my bag game.





Mimmy said:


> Really unique bag, faith-ann. Maybe keep for now, think about selling later? Sales seem slow now (for me anyway). I have a bag for sale now that I am thinking about just holding onto for now and listing again in the Fall. Seems like people want super bargains right now; so frustrating!



thank you for the input  i'll keep it, at least for the time being. like mimmy said, selling is really slow right now, anyway. i have several things i would rather sell first.

eru, i don't think you mentioned that - i hope the DC move has been good for you!


----------



## Eru

DC is still colder and humid-er than California, but it's definitely an improvement on upstate NY.  New job pays better, too, which is always a plus.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> I'm also team-keep-the-bag,
> 
> Hi all.  Did I mention here that I abandoned my NY research job and relocated back to DC?  People at my new office don't carry super nice bags, but still way nicer than at my old job so I can start slowly upping my bag game.


No, I don't think any of us knew that. You've been missing in action! I hope the move back to DC has been good for you. I know you really hated being in the back of beyond.


----------



## ElainePG

Eru said:


> DC is still colder and humid-er than California, but it's definitely an improvement on upstate NY.  New job pays better, too, which is always a plus.


More camera equipment, more fab earrings, and MORE BAGS!!!!!!!


----------



## andral5

faith_ann said:


> Thanks!
> 
> They're various stones (it's from the Stones line)
> 
> It's missing the longer strap so I'm trying to find out what it looked like for a replacement. No luck, though. I still like it without the strap.
> 
> I took it out to sell it but am having second thoughts. I know I should but I'm reluctant to part with bags I'll likely never find again (when what I'll get for them isn't any significant amount)
> 
> Close-up of the stones
> View attachment 3362096



Lovely!!!


----------



## erg207

Finally found the big quilted trouble available at Eleanora Bonucci! Here is my lovely present from my hubby!  Please excuse the poor lighting!


----------



## kateincali

erg207 said:


> Finally found the big quilted trouble available at Eleanora Bonucci! Here is my lovely present from my hubby!  Please excuse the poor lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363375
> View attachment 3363376




Gorgeous! Enjoy your new bag


----------



## Mimmy

erg207 said:


> Finally found the big quilted trouble available at Eleanora Bonucci! Here is my lovely present from my hubby!  Please excuse the poor lighting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363375
> View attachment 3363376




Beautiful bag, love the quilting!


----------



## kateincali

Aside from BBOS and Fashionphile, is any resale site purchasing MJ? I mean direct buy out, not consignment. Or an app anyone is having luck selling or trading on that isn't eBay, Posh, Mercari, or Tradesy. TYIA [emoji173]&#65039;

The wi-fi doesn't work here anymore and I'm slowly (quickly?) losing my mind. To get a signal, I have to go sit in the hall on the second floor on a carpet that I don't think has been properly cleaned since the 80s. I named the cockroach I occasionally see up there Alan. It's awesome.


----------



## louvigilante

faith_ann said:


> Since no one ever checks the name this bag thread...Does anyone know the style name? There's no season tag. TY [emoji253]
> 
> View attachment 3362052




I don't know the name but I think it was fall 2007 collection.


----------



## kateincali

louvigilante said:


> I don't know the name but I think it was fall 2007 collection.




yes, that was the season for the stone collection. it's not in any lookbook I can find so I assume it's a sample. thanks


----------



## RueMonge

faith_ann said:


> Aside from BBOS and Fashionphile, is any resale site purchasing MJ? I mean direct buy out, not consignment. Or an app anyone is having luck selling or trading on that isn't eBay, Posh, Mercari, or Tradesy. TYIA [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> The wi-fi doesn't work here anymore and I'm slowly (quickly?) losing my mind. To get a signal, I have to go sit in the hall on the second floor on a carpet that I don't think has been properly cleaned since the 80s. I named the cockroach I occasionally see up there Alan. It's awesome.



Cashinmybag seems to, but I don't know how well they pay.  I took a Chanel and two Prada to Fashionphile last week and it was painful how little I was given for the Pradas.  Not much is selling well these days I guess.


----------



## kateincali

RueMonge said:


> Cashinmybag seems to, but I don't know how well they pay.  I took a Chanel and two Prada to Fashionphile last week and it was painful how little I was given for the Pradas.  Not much is selling well these days I guess.




I haven't tried that, thanks. Judging by some of their listed prices I have a feeling I'll be disappointed [emoji23]

Fashionphile is all over the place with quotes these days.

I think the sheer amount of selling platforms has split customer bases into groups that are too small for any one site to do well. It was so much easier to sell on your own a few years ago, when it was pretty much just eBay.


----------



## RueMonge

faith_ann said:


> I think the sheer amount of selling platforms has split customer bases into groups that are too small for any one site to do well. It was so much easier to sell on your own a few years ago, when it was pretty much just eBay.



Good point.  I have some MbMJ I'd like to let go of.  I think I'll just take them to a resale near a local community college where at least there is some hope that the new owner would appreciate them since I won't get much bucks anywhere for them.


----------



## kateincali

RueMonge said:


> Good point.  I have some MbMJ I'd like to let go of.  I think I'll just take them to a resale near a local community college where at least there is some hope that the new owner would appreciate them since I won't get much bucks anywhere for them.




MBMJ seems to do well on Poshmark, if you haven't tried that

Collection, on the other hand...meh 

Well I tried cashinmybag and yeah, that was depressing lol but insanely quick, like 45 seconds


----------



## RueMonge

faith_ann said:


> MBMJ seems to do well on Poshmark, if you haven't tried that



Thanks


----------



## kateincali

I think the Flat Stud Gotham might be my new favourite bag. I do wish I could remove the chain (it's tucked in) since it's heavy. It is technically removable but it's tough to get the studs through the hole.




I went to see an orange with guinea pig hair speak today and was told I couldn't bring the bag in (it was so very well organized!) but that there was a place to throw it out before I went in. 

So I threw it out.

Or took an Uber to bring it back home. I definitely did one of those two things.


----------



## Dawn

faith_ann said:


> I think the Flat Stud Gotham might be my new favourite bag. I do wish I could remove the chain (it's tucked in) since it's heavy. It is technically removable but it's tough to get the studs through the hole.
> 
> View attachment 3367113
> 
> 
> I went to see an orange with guinea pig hair speak today and was told I couldn't bring the bag in (it was so very well organized!) but that there was a place to throw it out before I went in.
> 
> So I threw it out.
> 
> Or took an Uber to bring it back home. I definitely did one of those two things.



I hope the Uber ride was comfy!


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> I hope the Uber ride was comfy!




It was comfy so long as I tilted my head toward the center lol I hate small cars and their 5'6" and under ceilings


----------



## Dawn

faith_ann said:


> I haven't tried that, thanks. Judging by some of their listed prices I have a feeling I'll be disappointed [emoji23]
> 
> Fashionphile is all over the place with quotes these days.
> 
> I think the sheer amount of selling platforms has split customer bases into groups that are too small for any one site to do well. It was so much easier to sell on your own a few years ago, when it was pretty much just eBay.



I was going to sell back an LV epi leather pochette to FP - they offered $75  It was in the same condition as I received it, just a few months later! LOL


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> I was going to sell back an LV epi leather pochette to FP - they offered $75  It was in the same condition as I received it, just a few months later! LOL




Oh, how generous [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

My poor little baby had to have emergency surgery yesterday to remove a cyst that literally grew within hours. She's only 7 lbs and it was 1.5 lbs [emoji26] Ella is so not loving life right now.

No one tell her she has to go back in a few weeks once she's recovered to get teeth pulled.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> My poor little baby had to have emergency surgery yesterday to remove a cyst that literally grew within hours. She's only 7 lbs and it was 1.5 lbs [emoji26] Ella is so not loving life right now.
> 
> No one tell her she has to go back in a few weeks once she's recovered to get teeth pulled.
> 
> View attachment 3367699




Awwww poor baby  hope she recovers fast!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> My poor little baby had to have emergency surgery yesterday to remove a cyst that literally grew within hours. She's only 7 lbs and it was 1.5 lbs [emoji26] Ella is so not loving life right now.
> 
> No one tell her she has to go back in a few weeks once she's recovered to get teeth pulled.
> 
> View attachment 3367699


Oh gosh... scary! Is she in pain now? And why does she need teeth removed?


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Awwww poor baby  hope she recovers fast!




Thanks, it's going kind of slowly right now. She should apparently be eating more but won't really touch anything.



ElainePG said:


> Oh gosh... scary! Is she in pain now? And why does she need teeth removed?




I don't think so. She's on medication to help with any pain and is just sleeping. 

The teeth are unrelated, I had just asked the vet to check them while she was under. She never ever lets anyone open her mouth and she was due for a look. He pulled one and said a couple more need to be done once she's recovered from this. She's 8 and Japanese Chin's have sort of defective sized mouths lol so it's not really anything unusual. Her previous owner fed her a horrendous diet (she was really fat when I got her, and now she's hypoglycemic w/occasional seizures) so she's had teeth problems on and off.


----------



## Eru

Oh no, poor puppy!  I hope she's okay,   I just took my 19.5 year old cat to the vet today and she is sooooooooooooooo mad at me.  A million fingers crossed that they don't tell me her kidney disease is too far gone,


----------



## kateincali

Eru said:


> Oh no, poor puppy!  I hope she's okay,   I just took my 19.5 year old cat to the vet today and she is sooooooooooooooo mad at me.  A million fingers crossed that they don't tell me her kidney disease is too far gone,




Aw, I'm sorry about your cat. It's so hard when they get older. I hope that it's good news.

I gave Ella a piece of my lunch and I think now she's forgiven me.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

faith_ann said:


> Aw, I'm sorry about your cat. It's so hard when they get older. I hope that it's good news.
> 
> I gave Ella a piece of my lunch and I think now she's forgiven me.


I hope Ella is better soon


----------



## kateincali

Oooh...Shoes said:


> I hope Ella is better soon




Thank you


----------



## nascar fan




----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


>



hey nas, what's new?


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> hey nas, what's new?


Nada.
Just putting along like normal.  I bought a new bag last week.  First time in a while.  Fendi.  I can't get away from the Fendis lately.  The 3Jours and Peekaboo are pretty awesome bags.  Can only afford when they go on sale.  

How is the puppy dog?  I didn't read back very far, but will she be ok?


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> hey nas, what's new?


Oh, I see.  The cyst.  That's terrible!!!!!  
Scary that something can pop up that fast.

I'm sure I've been here since my beautiful Monet died.  It broke my heart.  He was my MJ picture buddy.  I will miss him forever.  It's been several months now, and I still cry at night.  And I have 5 cats now, but there is nothing comparable to having one for 18 years.   
So Blackie is gone and Monet is gone.


----------



## nascar fan

Cute key pouch I got today as a surprise from the hubs.


----------



## Eru

faith_ann said:


> Aw, I'm sorry about your cat. It's so hard when they get older. I hope that it's good news.
> 
> I gave Ella a piece of my lunch and I think now she's forgiven me.



She seems to have mostly forgiven me in exchange for hamburger, haha.

Poor Ella and her cyst and teeth.  I hope she heals up quickly.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Cute key pouch I got today as a surprise from the hubs.


VERY cute key pouch... love its little "face"!


----------



## andral5

nascar fan said:


> Cute key pouch I got today as a surprise from the hubs.



Love it!! Colors and all! Enjoy its smile


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Oh, I see.  The cyst.  That's terrible!!!!!
> 
> Scary that something can pop up that fast.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure I've been here since my beautiful Monet died.  It broke my heart.  He was my MJ picture buddy.  I will miss him forever.  It's been several months now, and I still cry at night.  And I have 5 cats now, but there is nothing comparable to having one for 18 years.
> 
> So Blackie is gone and Monet is gone.




Yeah, it definitely went from not being visible to WTF is that in record time. 

I don't think you have - I'm so sorry. 18 years is such a long time.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Cute key pouch I got today as a surprise from the hubs.




Very cute! DH knows you well


----------



## Dawn

nascar fan said:


> Cute key pouch I got today as a surprise from the hubs.



That is ADORABLE! Hi Nas!


----------



## nascar fan

Dawn said:


> That is ADORABLE! Hi Nas!


Hi, Dawn!  How are you?
Anything exciting going on?  work?  family?  bags?


----------



## Dawn

nascar fan said:


> Hi, Dawn!  How are you?
> Anything exciting going on?  work?  family?  bags?



hahaha, never a dull moment here. Work is nuts as usual, family is great...I need to upload some MJ bag pics! I want to do that today! how about you?


----------



## nascar fan

Dawn said:


> hahaha, never a dull moment here. Work is nuts as usual, family is great...I need to upload some MJ bag pics! I want to do that today! how about you?


Nothing special going on.  In the bag world, I've parted with a handful of my Stams.  Bittersweet.  They have all gone to the same person, and she loves them and they are getting used, so that makes me happy.  They sat in hat boxes all the time I had them.  

I only buy a couple of bags a year now.     They have been Fendi and Valentino.  Nothing else.  I have a Bal bag but don't use it.

I finally got the car I'd been waiting for for 2 years.  
I've had a kitty turnover.  3 new ones.
I guess that's it.  Work is good - knock on wood!

Actually, fairly boring.  :shame:  I miss my MJ excitement.


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> hahaha, never a dull moment here. Work is nuts as usual, family is great...I need to upload some MJ bag pics! I want to do that today! how about you?




We still need photos, Dawn 

I have a $50 credit at the real real and haven't been able to find a single thing to buy for months. It expires in a few weeks. I've never had such a hard time spending free money [emoji23]


----------



## LouLie

First time posting here.  Wanted to share the MBMJ bag I've been loving lately... My Petal to the Metal Sookie (Coach Multi Mix Charm).  Hope you all have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Esquared72

LouLie said:


> First time posting here.  Wanted to share the MBMJ bag I've been loving lately... My Petal to the Metal Sookie (Coach Multi Mix Charm).  Hope you all have a fantastic weekend!




Love PTTM bags - such awesomely soft leather. And your tattoo is gorgeous!


----------



## LouLie

eehlers said:


> Love PTTM bags - such awesomely soft leather. And your tattoo is gorgeous!


Oh yes... the leather is soooo yummy. Thank you.


----------



## kateincali

LouLie said:


> First time posting here.  Wanted to share the MBMJ bag I've been loving lately... My Petal to the Metal Sookie (Coach Multi Mix Charm).  Hope you all have a fantastic weekend!




Love the Sookie! It looks great on you


----------



## ElainePG

LouLie said:


> First time posting here.  Wanted to share the MBMJ bag I've been loving lately... My Petal to the Metal Sookie (Coach Multi Mix Charm).  Hope you all have a fantastic weekend!


That PTTM looks terrific on you. And wow! That tattoo!!!!


----------



## andral5

LouLie said:


> First time posting here.  Wanted to share the MBMJ bag I've been loving lately... My Petal to the Metal Sookie (Coach Multi Mix Charm).  Hope you all have a fantastic weekend!



Ok, this is beyond awesome! I mean all, the bag, the tattoo, your whole pose!


----------



## LouLie

faith_ann said:


> Love the Sookie! It looks great on you


Thanks so much. She's one I'll never let go.


----------



## LouLie

ElainePG said:


> That PTTM looks terrific on you. And wow! That tattoo!!!!


Thanks very much. She's of my faves for sure.


----------



## LouLie

andral5 said:


> Ok, this is beyond awesome! I mean all, the bag, the tattoo, your whole pose!


Aw, that's very sweet. Thank you!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

why is Marc Jacobs resale value so poor I've been trying to sell this MJ bag on ebay for over 4 months now with no luck its barely even getting any views


----------



## kateincali

There's a teal large Venetia at the Mission Valley Nordstrom Rack in San Diego for $99, if anyone doesn't mind  some scuffs. I would have taken a photo but my phone died. It was tempting but there is a triangle shaped scuff/imprint on the front that bothered me. Gorgeous color, though.


----------



## kateincali

tua said:


> why is Marc Jacobs resale value so poor I've been trying to sell this MJ bag on ebay for over 4 months now with no luck its barely even getting any views




With the occasional exception, MJ resale has been low for years. I don't know why. And sales for almost anything have been especially slow this year, from what I have seen/heard/experienced. It's an election year and people typically spend less. 

It seems to be picking up a bit, though. I had several things listed for a few months (which has never, ever happened) that finally sold last week. And I've seen a few older MJ bags sell for $550-700 that previously didn't fetch more than $200-300, so that gives me some hope that people are starting to buy again.

Have you looked at completed and active listings for the same style to see what it previously has sold - or hasn't sold - for, and priced accordingly? Do you have a start price or BIN? I've found a 30 day BIN with best offer works best for MJ. (Good till cancelled listings get lost in the search eventually. It's better to just relist after 30 days.)

I would take a new photo set and reword the description, if you haven't tried that already. It'll look like a 'new' listing.


----------



## Mimmy

tua said:


> why is Marc Jacobs resale value so poor I've been trying to sell this MJ bag on ebay for over 4 months now with no luck its barely even getting any views




Jmho, but I think Marc Jacobs lost a lot of his loyal buyers with his more recent designs. Before his bags were edgy and unique; now a lot do not seem that different from other designer's bags. I am going to keep my small Baroque bag; love the quilting! I also plan to keep 3 quilted wallets; at least for now. I have to admit though, because he no longer makes quilted designs, people who know bags will know that these are older styles. While this doesn't bother me, some really seem to like to have the latest styles. 

So sadly, I think that MJ may have lost his most loyal clients, thus the poor resale, at least for now. I don't want to offend anyone with this post; my first luxury handbag love was MJ. I was also a big MbMJ fan! For some reason MbMJ bags and slg's sell pretty well. I have sold 3 MbMJ bags and 1 slg at prices that I was very happy with. 

For now I am looking at other brands, but I still always check out the new MJ styles!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Thank you guys for ur reply and Mimmy MJ was my first luxury handbag too. I still remember that day like it was yesterday and I have very bad memory lol. It was 2008 and me and my BFF was at Saksoff5 looking in the handbag section. I saw this beautiful and gorgeous grey Marc Jacobs bag half of retail ($1500 original price) and I immediately purchased it. I got 1 more MJ bag after that few years later than sadly I moved on to other brands


----------



## pookybear

Yeah, mBMJ and MJ were my first loves and first step into luxury bags... Shame what has happened to it recently  I think I only have one Mj bag left, doesn't make sense to sell it since it'll probably only to for a few hundred dollars (if I'm lucky it even sells)


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Yeah, mBMJ and MJ were my first loves and first step into luxury bags... Shame what has happened to it recently  I think I only have one Mj bag left, doesn't make sense to sell it since it'll probably only to for a few hundred dollars (if I'm lucky it even sells)




Which one do you have left?

I guess I'm the last MJ girl lol It's still all I own and all I like. My tastes are clearly very narrow...


----------



## kateincali

I'm having a blonde moment... are the 2001/2002 Sophia's spelled Sophia or Sofia?


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Which one do you have left?
> 
> I guess I'm the last MJ girl lol It's still all I own and all I like. My tastes are clearly very narrow...




Kate in black 

I miss my pttm bag though. Those were the most heartbreaking to sell, but alas I never used them anymore, sigh


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Kate in black
> 
> I miss my pttm bag though. Those were the most heartbreaking to sell, but alas I never used them anymore, sigh




Oh, right. I think I asked you that question before. I've gotten old.


----------



## kateincali

I purchased a MBMJ for $25 that was described as being in "perfect condition." She took nearly a week to ship it, and it is completely flucking trashed. I do not get it. 

Not all the photos but you get the idea...And no that isn't lighting making the lining look yellow, it's just filthy.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I purchased a MBMJ for $25 that was described as being in "perfect condition." She took nearly a week to ship it, and it is completely flucking trashed. I do not get it.
> 
> Not all the photos but you get the idea...And no that isn't lighting making the lining look yellow, it's just filthy.
> 
> View attachment 3376359
> View attachment 3376360




Sorry you have to deal with this, faith-ann! Far from perfect; just looking at these photos makes me want to go wash my hands!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I purchased a MBMJ for $25 that was described as being in "perfect condition." She took nearly a week to ship it, and it is completely flucking trashed. I do not get it.
> 
> Not all the photos but you get the idea...And no that isn't lighting making the lining look yellow, it's just filthy.
> 
> View attachment 3376359
> View attachment 3376360




Ewwww. Why do people have to lie like that? Just gross.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Sorry you have to deal with this, faith-ann! Far from perfect; just looking at these photos makes me want to go wash my hands!







eehlers said:


> Ewwww. Why do people have to lie like that? Just gross.



Thanks!

Oh believe me, I washed my hands. Parts are sticky. Ugh.

And to top it off, he is being a grade A a** about it and making me wait out the return time. I had to stop replying when he called me "little lady" - for some reason that just really spikes my blood pressure lol


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Oh believe me, I washed my hands. Parts are sticky. Ugh.
> 
> And to top it off, he is being a grade A a** about it and making me wait out the return time. I had to stop replying when he called me "little lady" - for some reason that just really spikes my blood pressure lol


That jerk! And I'm guessing that his online pictures were just wonderful?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That jerk! And I'm guessing that his online pictures were just wonderful?




He used a stock photo. I know, I know, I should know better, but it said perfect condition so I just figured, "meh" 

Not that photos seem to really matter. I also returned two bags (one NWT, the other 'like new') last week with no noted flaws in the description, even confirmed condition via messenger, and both still arrived with obvious scuffs/stains/wear that is, in retrospect, cleverly hidden in photos.

And I'm still waiting for a reply on a fake MJ I was sent earlier this week.

I do have a remarkable ability to attract people who like to try to screw you over lol I'm not exactly sure what it is about me...


----------



## kateincali

On the positive side, I was chosen as a suggested user on Poshmark today! [emoji322]

On the realistic side of things, I don't think that really matters as far as sales go.

I was a good girl and did end up selling that green Stones bag that was missing the strap. I probably wouldn't have used it, anyway.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> On the positive side, I was chosen as a suggested user on Poshmark today! [emoji322]
> 
> On the realistic side of things, I don't think that really matters as far as sales go.
> 
> I was a good girl and did end up selling that green Stones bag that was missing the strap. I probably wouldn't have used it, anyway.




Congrats on becoming a suggested user, and your sale!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Congrats on becoming a suggested user, and your sale!




Thank you!


----------



## Dawn

faith_ann said:


> Which one do you have left?
> 
> I guess I'm the last MJ girl lol It's still all I own and all I like. My tastes are clearly very narrow...



I still feel like I'm an MJ girl but with a narrow time frame of his designs 
I still love the look of the classics but see other MJ bags out and about and still get excited. He'll always be my first love designer.


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> I still feel like I'm an MJ girl but with a narrow time frame of his designs
> 
> 
> I still love the look of the classics but see other MJ bags out and about and still get excited. He'll always be my first love designer.




Ha, well we're the same sort of MJ girl, then. I'm mostly 2006-2010 and MJ is so far my first and only designer love. I've tried but am just not drawn to other labels. 

I see a lot of MBMJ out but never collection. I feel so alone *sniff*

That reminds me that Emilia Clarke's character in Me Before You had a (russet?) PTTM pouchette. I saw that movie so that no one else reading this has to. You're welcome. I love love love her as Dany and I don't understand how she (and her eyebrows) were so awful in MBY; it was like an entirely different person and not in a 'wow, she really got into character' way


----------



## kateincali

Will y'all donate if I start a gofundme to get me as far away from this as I can get? [emoji23]

This is not ok! How will I ever go outside now?!


----------



## greencurrytofu

faith_ann said:


> will y'all donate if i start a gofundme to get me as far away from this as i can get? [emoji23]
> 
> this is not ok! How will i ever go outside now?!
> 
> View attachment 3378488


oh yikes!!


----------



## kateincali

If anyone sees an orange Venetia for $99 at Nordstrom Rack, please PM me [emoji253] I keep juuuust missing one.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Will y'all donate if I start a gofundme to get me as far away from this as I can get? [emoji23]
> 
> This is not ok! How will I ever go outside now?!
> 
> View attachment 3378488


At first I thought it was a rope, and I was confused. Then I realiiiiiiiiiiized! Eek!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> At first I thought it was a rope, and I was confused. Then I realiiiiiiiiiiized! Eek!




It's repulsive. I keep the porch door open all the time because it's too hot and claustrophobic otherwise, and the snake was only about 20 feet away. Someone threw it into the yard next door, but I'm still freaked out I'm going to wake up and it'll be on the floor [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

Ugh. It came back.


----------



## EGBDF

Whoo, I ordered a Metropolitan in truffle from the rack. 74% off. I have 2 minis and they are gorgeous.


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> Whoo, I ordered a Metropolitan in truffle from the rack. 74% off. I have 2 minis and they are gorgeous.
> View attachment 3382007



Congrats! Nice price.


----------



## kateincali

I'm impatiently waiting for an orange Venetia from NR that a PFer kindly helped me track down. I ordered it Monday but it hasn't shipped yet [emoji22]

I broke my ban for it, but for the price, I forgive myself [emoji56]


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for an orange Venetia from NR that a PFer kindly helped me track down. I ordered it Monday but it hasn't shipped yet [emoji22]
> 
> I broke my ban for it, but for the price, I forgive myself [emoji56]


Nice! I hope they ship it to you soon. My Metropolitan has shipped already! The last time I ordered from them it took about 6 days to ship.


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> Nice! I hope they ship it to you soon. My Metropolitan has shipped already! The last time I ordered from them it took about 6 days to ship.



That was fast! Hope you post pics once it gets to you, it's a gorgeous bag 

I ordered it from a store in CA so that's making me extra impatient. I could have walked there by now [emoji23]


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I'm impatiently waiting for an orange Venetia from NR that a PFer kindly helped me track down. I ordered it Monday but it hasn't shipped yet [emoji22]
> 
> I broke my ban for it, but for the price, I forgive myself [emoji56]



Yeah, you can't really turn down a $99 MJ.  Hope it arrives soon! Fun color for summer. 

I broke my ban for a $120 Treesje Asher from NR....hard to say no at that price.  It actually arrived pretty quickly, too. [emoji4]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Yeah, you can't really turn down a $99 MJ.  Hope it arrives soon! Fun color for summer.
> 
> I broke my ban for a $120 Treesje Asher from NR....hard to say no at that price.  It actually arrived pretty quickly, too. [emoji4]



What color? I used to obsess over that bag when it first came out.

I'm kind of annoyed I won't get it in time to re-purchase it at 25% off this weekend. Oh well.

I'm happy I finally found something to buy with my TRR credit. I've been wanting this and it was only $9 and some change


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> What color? I used to obsess over that bag when it first came out.
> 
> I'm kind of annoyed I won't get it in time to re-purchase it at 25% off this weekend. Oh well.
> 
> I'm happy I finally found something to buy with my TRR credit. I've been wanting this and it was only $9 and some change
> 
> View attachment 3383003



So the color is called Olive but it's really a brown with very slight olive tones. I love the braided handles and the leather is really soft and smooth. 


I love the tassels...very cute! [emoji173]️


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> So the color is called Olive but it's really a brown with very slight olive tones. I love the braided handles and the leather is really soft and smooth.
> View attachment 3383359
> 
> I love the tassels...very cute! [emoji173]️



It's pretty, congrats! It looks like a color that will go with a lot.

Thanks. The hardware matches a few bags so I'm happy I found it, especially for $9.

The Venetia shipped today, yay! But I went to NR today and am disappointed they no longer price match. I know it's cheap of me but I wanted the extra 25% off.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> It's pretty, congrats! It looks like a color that will go with a lot.
> 
> Thanks. The hardware matches a few bags so I'm happy I found it, especially for $9.
> 
> The Venetia shipped today, yay! But I went to NR today and am disappointed they no longer price match. I know it's cheap of me but I wanted the extra 25% off.



Thanks! It's a style I always liked back in the day...just never took the plunge. 

Yeah... I heard they weren't price matching anymore. Shoot...I don't blame you for wanting that extra % off...if you can get it for $75, why not? [emoji12]


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> So the color is called Olive but it's really a brown with very slight olive tones. I love the braided handles and the leather is really soft and smooth.
> View attachment 3383359
> 
> I love the tassels...very cute! [emoji173]️


Very elegant bag, eehlers! I love the pleating below the zipper.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Very elegant bag, eehlers! I love the pleating below the zipper.



Pretty YSL in your avatar! [emoji177]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Thanks! It's a style I always liked back in the day...just never took the plunge.
> 
> Yeah... I heard they weren't price matching anymore. Shoot...I don't blame you for wanting that extra % off...if you can get it for $75, why not? [emoji12]



$75 feels like so much less than $99...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Pretty YSL in your avatar! [emoji177]



Thank you! I wanted to do something different, seein' as how they've made the avatars smaller. So I figured simpler is better, right? [insert old "question mark" emoticon here]


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I wanted to do something different, seein' as how they've made the avatars smaller. So I figured simpler is better, right? [insert old "question mark" emoticon here]



Oh did they? I mainly use the app and haven't really looked at the new forum. I don't like the 'like' feature on posts now, though - I have enough confidence issues lol


----------



## NikkNak728

I'm baaaaack!!! Did anyone miss me [emoji2]


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I'm baaaaack!!! Did anyone miss me [emoji2]



Hey there! How've you been?


----------



## NikkNak728

Pretty decent, it was a long school year with some really tough kids but I am happily on summer break! I cut back pretty significantly, wasn't doing any shopping after my new car back in November but I just splurged this week. Should have my new goodies by next week! How are you faith?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Pretty decent, it was a long school year with some really tough kids but I am happily on summer break! I cut back pretty significantly, wasn't doing any shopping after my new car back in November but I just splurged this week. Should have my new goodies by next week! How are you faith?



Yay for summer break! Any plans for it?

I'm curious what you got. I'm waiting on the Venetia but have otherwise been pretty good about not spending. 

I'm ok. It's bright and sunny and I'm drinking kahlua. Could be worse.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Pretty decent, it was a long school year with some really tough kids but I am happily on summer break! I cut back pretty significantly, wasn't doing any shopping after my new car back in November but I just splurged this week. Should have my new goodies by next week! How are you faith?


Will you post pix of your new goodies? What did you get???? Any handbags?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Will you post pix of your new goodies? What did you get???? Any handbags?



I will indeed, it will be the first bag(s) I've gotten in at least a year. I sold almost all of my collection to fund the purchase of my new car and it was getting a little lonely in my closet. How have you been!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> I will indeed, it will be the first bag(s) I've gotten in at least a year. I sold almost all of my collection to fund the purchase of my new car and it was getting a little lonely in my closet. How have you been!


Can't wait to see your new bags. It must have been hard to sell off your collection, but at least you got a car out of it. So that's a good thing!

I'm pretty good now, but it was a hard winter/spring. I had TKR (total knee replacement) surgery in January, and it took *months* to rehab my new titanium knee. It's a *whole* lot better, though. And it was definitely worth it; I'm walking pain-free now, whereas it got so bad last fall I was actually using a walker. Yikes! But now I don't even walk with a limp.

Haven't bought any new bags since last October, but I have my eye on a Fendi Petit 2Jours (sorry, Marc Jacobs!). I still love the MJ bags in my collection, but they're all from 2013 or earlier.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Can't wait to see your new bags. It must have been hard to sell off your collection, but at least you got a car out of it. So that's a good thing!
> 
> I'm pretty good now, but it was a hard winter/spring. I had TKR (total knee replacement) surgery in January, and it took *months* to rehab my new titanium knee. It's a *whole* lot better, though. And it was definitely worth it; I'm walking pain-free now, whereas it got so bad last fall I was actually using a walker. Yikes! But now I don't even walk with a limp.
> 
> Haven't bought any new bags since last October, but I have my eye on a Fendi Petit 2Jours (sorry, Marc Jacobs!). I still love the MJ bags in my collection, but they're all from 2013 or earlier.



Oh no! I had no idea, I really must have been gone for a long time! I'm glad you are doing better! 

Yes, I love my car so it was well worth it but all I kept in my possession, as far as high end, was my beloved proenza ps1 tiny and a leather Burberry crush. I do still have a few smaller MJ but all 2012 or earlier. I have had my eye back on Balenciaga, hearing that they are doing away with the town and bringing in a new city size sparked my interest. I though hey I can get a cheap town and maybe eventually get a small city. So one of my new purchases is a 2012 violet town, I am pretty excited for that bal squishy leather back in my life and for such a great price. I also broke down finally on a Gucci soho disco in hot pink.. Remember how much I wanted a hot pink bag? I saved all year so I figured two great deals on eBay couldn't hurt. 

I also have two big totes filled with items I am selling at a high end consignment store to take this week so that should pay for my new goodies! 

How is everything else?


----------



## kateincali

Does anyone know what bag this is? It looks potentially cute to me. Resort 2017


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Does anyone know what bag this is? It looks potentially cute to me. Resort 2017
> 
> View attachment 3384983


I don't know about the bag, but is she wearing an entire badger around her neck?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I don't know about the bag, but is she wearing an entire badger around her neck?



And I think she's wearing the snake that was in the back yard as a coat.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh no! I had no idea, I really must have been gone for a long time! I'm glad you are doing better!
> 
> Yes, I love my car so it was well worth it but all I kept in my possession, as far as high end, was my beloved proenza ps1 tiny and a leather Burberry crush. I do still have a few smaller MJ but all 2012 or earlier. I have had my eye back on Balenciaga, hearing that they are doing away with the town and bringing in a new city size sparked my interest. I though hey I can get a cheap town and maybe eventually get a small city. So one of my new purchases is a 2012 violet town, I am pretty excited for that bal squishy leather back in my life and for such a great price. I also broke down finally on a Gucci soho disco in hot pink.. Remember how much I wanted a hot pink bag? I saved all year so I figured two great deals on eBay couldn't hurt.
> 
> I also have two big totes filled with items I am selling at a high end consignment store to take this week so that should pay for my new goodies!
> 
> How is everything else?


It sounds like you kept two great bags (plus your small MJs, of *course*!!). I had absolutely no idea that Balenciaga was discontinuing the Town bag... oh nooooooooooo! Good for you, for finding one in violet. I searched all over eBay and some of the good resellers last night, but couldn't find a thing I liked in either a good color, a good price, or a good condition. I think I have a summer project now!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> And I think she's wearing the snake that was in the back yard as a coat.


Well, good. At least it's being put to a practical use.


----------



## NikkNak728

Anyone else rooting for my boys tonight? #allincle [emoji2]


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Anyone else rooting for my boys tonight? #allincle [emoji2]


The Hubster was (I took Golden State to make it interesting). *Wow*, was that a photo finish or WHAT???
Very happy for LeBron, and hope his wrist is okay.


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> The Hubster was (I took Golden State to make it interesting). *Wow*, was that a photo finish or WHAT???
> Very happy for LeBron, and hope his wrist is okay.



Downtown Cleveland is insane tonight! I saw people climbing on tops of buses and climbing up buildings... Super classy. But our city sure did deserve it and I'm so proud of them!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Anyone else rooting for my boys tonight? #allincle [emoji2]



There was something else on besides Game of Thrones?


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> There was something else on besides Game of Thrones?



Cavs [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Cavs [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]



If it didn't have dragons and an epic battle scene, I don't understand


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> If it didn't have dragons and an epic battle scene, I don't understand


It kinda did have an epic battle scene. No dragons, though, except maybe a few in the stands.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It kinda did have an epic battle scene. No dragons, though, except maybe a few in the stands.



I guess even dragons need to just chill and watch a game occasionally.

Is there a heat wave where you are? I know it's generally cooler there. It's getting a little brutal out here.


----------



## kateincali

The Venetia should be here today. Fingers crossed it doesn't have any wear. The SA assured me he looked it over carefully, but I don't really trust people


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I guess even dragons need to just chill and watch a game occasionally.
> 
> Is there a *heat wave* where you are? I know it's generally cooler there. It's getting a little brutal out here.


Nope... it's lovely here. a high of 71 degrees, and the sun is out for a change (no fog). I'm putting on sunscreen and going out for a walk later. It's generally cooler (and foggier) here in the summer than in the fall... our sunny weather is in September and October. But the past 2 weeks have been gorgeous. I know you've been having major heat down south, though... I have a friend in LA who said it was 105 yesterday. And you're *much* further south than that!

Finger crossed for you on the Venetia. What color is it?


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I guess even dragons need to just chill and watch a game occasionally.
> 
> Is there a heat wave where you are? I know it's generally cooler there. It's getting a little brutal out here.



It's ninety freaking five in Cleveland today. Feels so sweaty and disgusting, I can't wait for fall and it just turned to summer.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Nope... it's lovely here. a high of 71 degrees, and the sun is out for a change (no fog). I'm putting on sunscreen and going out for a walk later. It's generally cooler (and foggier) here in the summer than in the fall... our sunny weather is in September and October. But the past 2 weeks have been gorgeous. I know you've been having major heat down south, though... I have a friend in LA who said it was 105 yesterday. And you're *much* further south than that!
> 
> Finger crossed for you on the Venetia. What color is it?



That sounds lovely! It's only (only) 99 here and no AC [emoji22]

It's Mandarin and was delivered a bit ago. I'm not sure about it. I love the color on the quilted bags but it doesn't look the same on smoother leather. There's also a little wear on the corners. How very shocking that something is disappointing.


----------



## NikkNak728

Let's see it!!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> It's ninety freaking five in Cleveland today. Feels so sweaty and disgusting, I can't wait for fall and it just turned to summer.



Is it humid there? If there's one saving grace here it's that it's a dry heat. I can tolerate this but couldn't do hot plus humidity in the south, that was unbearable


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Is it humid there? If there's one saving grace here it's that it's a dry heat. I can tolerate this but couldn't do hot plus humidity in the south, that was unbearable



To me it feels humid but it says only 50% humidity today. It's just my very least favorite weather. My perfect weather would be 65 degrees and sunny and call it a day.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Let's see it!!



Maybe tomorrow. Taking photos is my least favorite thing to do even when it isn't 1000 degrees.

The orange photographs better than it looks in person. I fell in love with it when I saw a post on Posh but the color doesn't look as nice to me IRL


----------



## Esquared72

Happy hump day, y'all. 

While I still love my MJs and MbMJs, I have to say my absolute favorite bag and best purchase ever is my Givenchy Pandora. It's just about the most perfect bag for me. I stupidly keep buying other stuff but keep coming back to this one - probably time to clear out some bag clutter...poor things never get used. 

Do you have a bag that's just 'you', that is your go-to for any situation?

Here's my Panda:


----------



## Dawn

faith_ann said:


> That sounds lovely! It's only (only) 99 here and no AC [emoji22]
> 
> It's Mandarin and was delivered a bit ago. I'm not sure about it. I love the color on the quilted bags but it doesn't look the same on smoother leather. There's also a little wear on the corners. How very shocking that something is disappointing.



Ugh I hate when things aren't perfect when brand new!!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Happy hump day, y'all.
> 
> While I still love my MJs and MbMJs, I have to say my absolute favorite bag and best purchase ever is my Givenchy Pandora. It's just about the most perfect bag for me. I stupidly keep buying other stuff but keep coming back to this one - probably time to clear out some bag clutter...poor things never get used.
> 
> Do you have a bag that's just 'you', that is your go-to for any situation?
> 
> Here's my Panda:
> View attachment 3387597



Love your Pandora! That's one of the only other bags outside of MJ that I like. 

I guess my go to bag is still the black Paradise Kate. It's fairly basic and goes with everything.


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> Ugh I hate when things aren't perfect when brand new!!



I was expecting too much from NR. I know things take a beating there. It is fairly minor, at least.

The color looked prettier yesterday. I'll see how I feel about it today.


----------



## Dawn

faith_ann said:


> Love your Pandora! That's one of the only other bags outside of MJ that I like.
> 
> I guess my go to bag is still the black Paradise Kate. It's fairly basic and goes with everything.
> 
> View attachment 3387697


AHHHHHH i had and sold that bag years ago. It is so pretty!


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Love your Pandora! That's one of the only other bags outside of MJ that I like.
> 
> I guess my go to bag is still the black Paradise Kate. It's fairly basic and goes with everything.
> 
> View attachment 3387697



Haha the one Mj bag I still own  it fits so much, but bag itself is heavy so I've only brought her out for heavy duty days where I need to lug around a lot of stuff hands free



eehlers said:


> Happy hump day, y'all.
> 
> While I still love my MJs and MbMJs, I have to say my absolute favorite bag and best purchase ever is my Givenchy Pandora. It's just about the most perfect bag for me. I stupidly keep buying other stuff but keep coming back to this one - probably time to clear out some bag clutter...poor things never get used.
> 
> Do you have a bag that's just 'you', that is your go-to for any situation?
> 
> Here's my Panda:
> View attachment 3387597



How's the Pandora? I've been intrigued but not quite sold on the shape, it looks and hangs odd to me? I know there's variations to the bag but I've been avoiding research in case it appeals to me and I want one lol


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> AHHHHHH i had and sold that bag years ago. It is so pretty!



Aw, why did you sell it? It's one of MJs best bags IMO. I'd love it in green and blue eventually - I have black and fuchsia


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Haha the one Mj bag I still own  it fits so much, but bag itself is heavy so I've only brought her out for heavy duty days where I need to lug around a lot of stuff hands free



Yours must be made sturdier than mine. I adore it but I'm always mindful of not carrying much when I use it; I've lost track of how many times I've resealed the strap loops


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Yours must be made sturdier than mine. I adore it but I'm always mindful of not carrying much when I use it; I've lost track of how many times I've resealed the strap loops



Ah yes, the strap connector loops are peeling a bit but overall still holding up well. I love your hot pink one!


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Happy hump day, y'all.
> 
> While I still love my MJs and MbMJs, I have to say my absolute favorite bag and best purchase ever is my Givenchy Pandora. It's just about the most perfect bag for me. I stupidly keep buying other stuff but keep coming back to this one - probably time to clear out some bag clutter...poor things never get used.
> 
> Do you have a bag that's just 'you', that is your go-to for any situation?
> 
> Here's my Panda:
> View attachment 3387597



I've always been curious about this bag but never seen one up close or on someone.. I say we need a modeling photo [emoji2]


----------



## EGBDF

Does any have/had a Metropolitan? Or another that has a similar closure? I need some tips on how to close the bag. I have been goofing around with it for the last few days and nothing seems to work. I was able to figure it out with the mini Metropolitan but not with this larger one. Ugh. I really want to keep it but not if I can't close it more easily.


----------



## kateincali

EGBDF said:


> Does any have/had a Metropolitan? Or another that has a similar closure? I need some tips on how to close the bag. I have been goofing around with it for the last few days and nothing seems to work. I was able to figure it out with the mini Metropolitan but not with this larger one. Ugh. I really want to keep it but not if I can't close it more easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387981
> View attachment 3387982



Does yours have the super irritating curved closure? If it does, the only way I have been able to close it is to sort of bend the bag forward a little and hold the button down so that it slips under the slot.


----------



## ElainePG

EGBDF said:


> Does any have/had a Metropolitan? Or another that has a similar closure? I need some tips on how to close the bag. I have been goofing around with it for the last few days and nothing seems to work. I was able to figure it out with the mini Metropolitan but not with this larger one. Ugh. I really want to keep it but not if I can't close it more easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3387981
> View attachment 3387982


You need something sturdy in the pocket just behind the latch. I usually put my iPhone there. It gives the latch something to press against, and then it closes easily. Hope this helps!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You need something sturdy in the pocket just behind the latch. I usually put my iPhone there. It gives the latch something to press against, and then it closes easily. Hope this helps!



Elaine's suggestion was better than mine


----------



## kateincali

Does anyone recall what the blue bag in front is called? TIA


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Does anyone recall what the blue bag in front is called? TIA
> 
> View attachment 3387986


It looks like a Baroque and a Stam had a baby! Maybe a Staroque?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It looks like a Baroque and a Stam had a baby! Maybe a Staroque?



Lol, it does!


----------



## kateincali

I thought it was a Lauren but I think full size Lauren's (vs the pouchette) all have a longer strap. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## EGBDF

faith_ann said:


> Does yours have the super irritating curved closure? If it does, the only way I have been able to close it is to sort of bend the bag forward a little and hold the button down so that it slips under the slot.





ElainePG said:


> You need something sturdy in the pocket just behind the latch. I usually put my iPhone there. It gives the latch something to press against, and then it closes easily. Hope this helps!



Those are the strategies I use on my mini ones but they aren't working on this larger one. Holding it by the handle or the strap pulls the flap up and away from the latch, so I have to pull the bag up from the bottom and it's pretty big for me to do that. And awkward. I'll play around with it some more. Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

EGBDF said:


> Those are the strategies I use on my mini ones but they aren't working on this larger one. Holding it by the handle or the strap pulls the flap up and away from the latch, so I have to pull the bag up from the bottom and it's pretty big for me to do that. And awkward. I'll play around with it some more. Thanks!


Does it work if you put one hand on the back of the bag and your other hand on the front, where the latch is? (And meanwhile, hop up & down on your left foot?)


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Love your Pandora! That's one of the only other bags outside of MJ that I like.
> 
> I guess my go to bag is still the black Paradise Kate. It's fairly basic and goes with everything.
> 
> View attachment 3387697



Thanks! 

I love the Paradise bags - the Kate looks so easy and functional. 



pookybear said:


> How's the Pandora? I've been intrigued but not quite sold on the shape, it looks and hangs odd to me? I know there's variations to the bag but I've been avoiding research in case it appeals to me and I want one lol



I was skeptical about the shape, too, but it's such a functional bag and incredibly well made with super amazing leather (I have the goat skin version). Holds a lot but feels rather light (to me). Lots of ways to carry it. Gets lots of compliments and gets noticed quite a bit for its unique shape. 



NikkNak728 said:


> I've always been curious about this bag but never seen one up close or on someone.. I say we need a modeling photo [emoji2]



Lol...okay. I will try and snap some pics tomorrow [emoji6]


----------



## harrypaws

Hi Ladies not sure where to post this so thought maybe here. I have been eyeing off a Marc Jacobs Victoria bucket bag that is on sale at my local TK Maxx. When I first noticed it there it was £585 it then got reduced to £480 and then £280 now £180 what do you ladies think.
It does have a few scratches on it. There are photos in the name that bag thread.
I like the bag but its not one where you see it and instantly have to have it but its is getting to a price that is hard to pass up! Is this a good price or should I wait.


----------



## dangerouscurves

harrypaws said:


> Hi Ladies not sure where to post this so thought maybe here. I have been eyeing off a Marc Jacobs Victoria bucket bag that is on sale at my local TK Maxx. When I first noticed it there it was £585 it then got reduced to £480 and then £280 now £180 what do you ladies think.
> It does have a few scratches on it. There are photos in the name that bag thread.
> I like the bag but its not one where you see it and instantly have to have it but its is getting to a price that is hard to pass up! Is this a good price or should I wait.


Get it!


----------



## EGBDF

ElainePG said:


> Does it work if you put one hand on the back of the bag and your other hand on the front, where the latch is? (And meanwhile, hop up & down on your left foot?)


I've almost got it! My best bet right now is to grab it from the bottom front to pull it up a bit and stretch that hand to open the latch, and use the other hand to push the latch in. Whew. And putting something firm behind the latch is a big help. I just LOVE the lambskin and suede combo and the structuredness of this bag. I'd never go to these lengths normally. Didn't anyone at MJ test run these w/o the stuffing? lol.
Maybe shortening the strap a few inches might help too.
I even found a youtube video for this bag (actually a selling site video) and they avoided showing the actual closing of the bag!


----------



## ElainePG

harrypaws said:


> Hi Ladies not sure where to post this so thought maybe here. I have been eyeing off a Marc Jacobs Victoria bucket bag that is on sale at my local TK Maxx. When I first noticed it there it was £585 it then got reduced to £480 and then £280 now £180 what do you ladies think.
> It does have a few scratches on it. There are photos in the name that bag thread.
> *I like the bag but its not one where you see it and instantly have to have it but its is getting to a price that is hard to pass up!* Is this a good price or should I wait.


Others on this thread might disagree with me, but I've found (to my dismay) that when I buy a bag I don't love just because it's a fabulous bargain, it ends up being a bag I never carry. And eventually I end up selling or donating it. Since MJ bags have lost their resale value, my advice is to pass on it unless you rethink and decide you can't live without it. (Hint: Do you dream about it? Do you find yourself planning hypothetical outfits around it? Yes? No?)


----------



## ElainePG

EGBDF said:


> I've almost got it! My best bet right now is to grab it from the bottom front to pull it up a bit and stretch that hand to open the latch, and use the other hand to push the latch in. Whew. And putting something firm behind the latch is a big help. I just LOVE the lambskin and suede combo and the structuredness of this bag. I'd never go to these lengths normally. Didn't anyone at MJ test run these w/o the stuffing? lol.
> Maybe shortening the strap a few inches might help too.
> I even found a youtube video for this bag (actually a selling site video) and they avoided showing the actual closing of the bag!


Wow! That sounds pretty complicated! Too bad the bag isn't still being made... you could do a video and send it to MJ!


----------



## harrypaws

ElainePG said:


> Others on this thread might disagree with me, but I've found (to my dismay) that when I buy a bag I don't love just because it's a fabulous bargain, it ends up being a bag I never carry. And eventually I end up selling or donating it. Since MJ bags have lost their resale value, my advice is to pass on it unless you rethink and decide you can't live without it. (Hint: Do you dream about it? Do you find yourself planning hypothetical outfits around it? Yes? No?)


Thank you for your honest answer. I guess thats where i'm at I do really like the bag I guess what is holding me back is the question will I use it.
I just recently bought a Black Too Hot to Handle Hobo which I absolutely love! Its the perfect bag for me.
What holds me back with the Victoria is that it can't be carried as a cross body bag which my Hobo can be. Anyway if it drop to £80 I may just get it LOL.


----------



## Esquared72

Just switched into this beautiful beast. I'm somewhat obsessed with the softness of the leather on this bag and the lining is so pretty. [emoji173]️ I really should carry it more often.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Just switched into this beautiful beast. I'm somewhat obsessed with the softness of the leather on this bag and the lining is so pretty. [emoji173]️ I really should carry it more often.
> View attachment 3388844


What's the color, eehlers? Is it oxblood? So pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

harrypaws said:


> Thank you for your honest answer. I guess thats where i'm at I do really like the bag I guess what is holding me back is the question will I use it.
> I just recently bought a Black Too Hot to Handle Hobo which I absolutely love! Its the perfect bag for me.
> What holds me back with the Victoria is that *it can't be carried as a cross body bag* which my Hobo can be. Anyway if it drop to £80 I may just get it LOL.


ikwym... I prefer cross body straps also. I can see why you'd be tempted at £80... that would be a *serious* bargain!


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> What's the color, eehlers? Is it oxblood? So pretty!



Thanks! It's Saddle


----------



## kateincali

harrypaws said:


> Hi Ladies not sure where to post this so thought maybe here. I have been eyeing off a Marc Jacobs Victoria bucket bag that is on sale at my local TK Maxx. When I first noticed it there it was £585 it then got reduced to £480 and then £280 now £180 what do you ladies think.
> It does have a few scratches on it. There are photos in the name that bag thread.
> I like the bag but its not one where you see it and instantly have to have it but its is getting to a price that is hard to pass up! Is this a good price or should I wait.



The price is pretty good for a Victoria. You don't see them often. 

I had one and personally found it was too deep and annoying to get in and out of. But I think mine was a different leather and more structured than the one you posted.

Maybe purchase it and see how you feel about it at home? (I'm assuming it's returnable) Sometimes that's the only way I can figure out if a bag works for me.


----------



## kateincali

So the mandarin Venetia is going back. The color did grow on me, but I looked at it again a little more closely and it has a lot of wear (for me). There's a scratch on the back, a little rubbing on the corners, and some dirt on the handles. 

It'll be going back to the SD Mission Valley NR tomorrow if anyone doesn't mind a bag with store display wear and wants me to tell NR to hold it for you. It was $99.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> So the mandarin Venetia is going back. The color did grow on me, but I looked at it again a little more closely and it has a lot of wear (for me). There's a scratch on the back, a little rubbing on the corners, and some dirt on the handles.
> 
> It'll be going back to the SD Mission Valley NR tomorrow if anyone doesn't mind a bag with store display wear and wants me to tell NR to hold it for you. It was $99.



Sorry it didn't work out. It sucks how beat up the bags can get in those NR clearance bins. [emoji53]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Sorry it didn't work out. It sucks how beat up the bags can get in those NR clearance bins. [emoji53]



Even the ones hanging and locked up. Poor lil abused bags.


----------



## NikkNak728

harrypaws said:


> Thank you for your honest answer. I guess thats where i'm at I do really like the bag I guess what is holding me back is the question will I use it.
> I just recently bought a Black Too Hot to Handle Hobo which I absolutely love! Its the perfect bag for me.
> What holds me back with the Victoria is that it can't be carried as a cross body bag which my Hobo can be. Anyway if it drop to £80 I may just get it LOL.



I very easily get caught in the "too cheap to pass up" excitement and purchase before thinking. More often than not, those items are impulses that I don't love and don't wear. I ended up doing a huge purge in November and sold everything I didn't wear.. 80% of those bags were the deal or the impulse.

A great deal is hard to pass up.. But I think it's better to save the money for the bag that will be your favorite. Currently, I refuse to even look at something without a crossbody strap. That function is hard to live without!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Just switched into this beautiful beast. I'm somewhat obsessed with the softness of the leather on this bag and the lining is so pretty. [emoji173]️ I really should carry it more often.
> View attachment 3388844





eehlers said:


> Thanks! It's Saddle



Is it a Sasha?


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Is it a Sasha?



It is!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's the lining I love. And...I'm thinking I may have the color name wrong... I do that a lot. Lol. Is this called like marsh brown or something?


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Here's the lining I love. And...I'm thinking I may have the color name wrong... I do that a lot. Lol. Is this called like marsh brown or something?
> View attachment 3389093


The lining is amaaaaaaaaazing. When do you think the bag was made? I never knew MJ made bags with that lining... it must have been a while ago.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Here's the lining I love. And...I'm thinking I may have the color name wrong... I do that a lot. Lol. Is this called like marsh brown or something?
> View attachment 3389093



The lining is gorgeous

The lighter brown is Rust and the dark brown is Marsh Brown. Yours looks darker?


----------



## kateincali

They're from 2009 @ElainePG


----------



## kateincali

Eek, the updated iPhone app is tough to navigate.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> The lining is gorgeous
> 
> The lighter brown is Rust and the dark brown is Marsh Brown. Yours looks darker?



Your knowledge on mj truly never ceases to amaze me; I think Marc should hire you.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Your knowledge on mj truly never ceases to amaze me; I think Marc should hire you.



You're sweet. I don't really know that much, I've just owned too many bags and recall some details here and there.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> You're sweet. I don't really know that much, I've just owned too many bags and recall some details here and there.


No, I think @NikkNak728 is absolutely right. You should be their official historian. They need a beautiful coffee table book, and you should be the editor!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Eek, the updated iPhone app is tough to navigate.


I thought they didn't update the App? Just the mobile version?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> No, I think @NikkNak728 is absolutely right. You should be their official historian. They need a beautiful coffee table book, and you should be the editor!



Ha, now that's an idea I could get behind!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I thought they didn't update the App? Just the mobile version?



Maybe it's just a new-to-me update. I had to reset my phone yesterday since it hadn't (among other annoying issues) updated anything in months


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Maybe it's just a new-to-me update. I had to reset my phone yesterday since it hadn't (among other annoying issues) updated anything in months



I think the website update did impact the app some, too. For example there are now photos that show in thread listings...it's taking me time to get adjusted.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> The lining is gorgeous
> 
> The lighter brown is Rust and the dark brown is Marsh Brown. Yours looks darker?



Yeah, mine's the darker one. And yay... I'm not nutty for marsh brown sticking in my brain as the name....thanks!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I think the website update did impact the app some, too. For example there are now photos that show in thread listings...it's taking me time to get adjusted.



Yeah, I don't understand the photos. They seem to be random vs the last one uploaded.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Yeah, mine's the darker one. And yay... I'm not nutty for marsh brown sticking in my brain as the name....thanks!



No problem!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Yeah, I don't understand the photos. They seem to be random vs the last one uploaded.


I think photos in general (on all versions: the app, the mobile version, and the desktop version) are giving the software developers fits. They've brought in a guru to help with this issue (according to Megs) but it's going to take a while to untangle. What a headache. This is one of the reasons I stopped working in the software industry! (The other reason was having to work with 12-year-old software engineers.)


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I think photos in general (on all versions: the app, the mobile version, and the desktop version) are giving the software developers fits. They've brought in a guru to help with this issue (according to Megs) but it's going to take a while to untangle. What a headache. This is one of the reasons I stopped working in the software industry! (The other reason was having to work with 12-year-old software engineers.)



You're probably not even exaggerating. 

I hope they can get the photo albums back. I lost my original bag photo folder and hadn't had a chance to save images from the TPF album. (I can probably m find most of the photos but they're wicked scattered vs all in one place)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> You're probably not even exaggerating.
> 
> I hope they can get the photo albums back. I lost my original bag photo folder and hadn't had a chance to save images from the TPF album. (I can probably m find most of the photos but they're wicked scattered vs all in one place)


"wicked scattered"??? Are you originally from New England???????

I think I read that photo albums are on their To Do list... there are a ton of PF members in your situation.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> "wicked scattered"??? Are you originally from New England???????
> 
> I think I read that photo albums are on their To Do list... there are a ton of PF members in your situation.



Ha yes, I'm from MA


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Ha yes, I'm from MA


Yakiddin me! I nevah knew that... I lived in Bahstin for 8 chilly years! Saw my share of ball games in Fenway Pahk.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yakiddin me! I nevah knew that... I lived in Bahstin for 8 chilly years! Saw my share of ball games in Fenway Pahk.



I could have sworn we've had this conversation...I was born in Philly but raised in Rockport and Falmouth. Lovely spring-fall and not so much in the winters. Therefore, California.

I never did end up going to a Fenway baseball game. I'm a bad MAer


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I could have sworn we've had this conversation...I was born in Philly but raised in Rockport and Falmouth. Lovely spring-fall and not so much in the winters. Therefore, California.
> 
> I never did end up going to a Fenway baseball game. I'm a bad MAer


Maybe we did have the conversation. You know... when you get to be my age...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Maybe we did have the conversation. You know... when you get to be my age...



I thought I lost my phone while I was texting on it today, so I understand the forgetfulness [emoji23]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I thought I lost my phone while I was texting on it today, so I understand the forgetfulness [emoji23]


You mean you were texting on your phone, and *at the same tim*e you were thinking to yourself "Now where could my phone be?" Okay... that really *IS* forgetful!  Or or more likely distracted. Just don't drive when you're feeling like that!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I thought I lost my phone while I was texting on it today, so I understand the forgetfulness [emoji23]



At least once a week I will be in shear panic looking for my phone while it's in my hand.. Sometimes I think I'm 90 years old and no one let me in on the secret.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> At least once a week I will be in shear panic looking for my phone while it's in my hand.. Sometimes I think I'm 90 years old and no one let me in on the secret.


I dream that sometimes... but at least I wake up!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You mean you were texting on your phone, and *at the same tim*e you were thinking to yourself "Now where could my phone be?" Okay... that really *IS* forgetful!  Or or more likely distracted. Just don't drive when you're feeling like that!



I am super oblivious. For this reason driving and I have never really gotten along lol Uber is my best friend [emoji173]️


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> At least once a week I will be in shear panic looking for my phone while it's in my hand.. Sometimes I think I'm 90 years old and no one let me in on the secret.



We're both doing well [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

I'm browsing TPF while at the theater watching Independence Day. Clearly this is a thrilling movie.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm browsing TPF while at the theater watching Independence Day. Clearly this is a thrilling movie.
> 
> View attachment 3390145


Thanks for the review... I'll put it on my "must miss" list!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the review... I'll put it on my "must miss" list!



It was seriously awful. At least I snuck in and therefore didn't pay [emoji56]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It was seriously awful. At least I snuck in and therefore didn't pay [emoji56]


Did they teach you that in Falmouth?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Did they teach you that in Falmouth?



There was one screen in the Falmouth theater, so no lol

(And it was a dinner theater, which was repulsive. I don't want to hear dozens of people chewing while I'm trying to watch something)


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> It was seriously awful. At least I snuck in and therefore didn't pay [emoji56]



The second it became a sequel without Will Smith, I knew it would be garbage. But Liam Hemsworth is great eye candy, it would be worth it just to watch him do his thing.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> The second it became a sequel without Will Smith, I knew it would be garbage. But Liam Hemsworth is great eye candy, it would be worth it just to watch him do his thing.



The issue with both Hemsworth's is that neither can really act, and there wasn't a mute button.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I'm browsing TPF while at the theater watching Independence Day. Clearly this is a thrilling movie.
> 
> View attachment 3390145



I suspected this would be a crap movie...thanks for confirming. Sigh. Not much I have been able to generate much enthusiasm for to actually go see. Sucks. Summer movies used to be fun. [emoji53]


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> The issue with both Hemsworth's is that neither can really act, and there wasn't a mute button.



This is very true, but with a mute button is just great eye candy [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I suspected this would be a crap movie...thanks for confirming. Sigh. Not much I have been able to generate much enthusiasm for to actually go see. Sucks. Summer movies used to be fun. [emoji53]



The only summer movie I'm looking forward to is Tarzan. Not for the story. For obvious reasons.




And sort of Jason Bourne and Suicide Squad

The only movie I've liked so far this year was Civil War.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> This is very true, but with a mute button is just great eye candy [emoji23]



Poor Luke. It must be tough


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Poor Luke. It must be tough
> 
> View attachment 3390292



Hahahaha when I saw the three brothers for the first time I was like, wow.. That little one got robbed.. But I would marry him just to get close to the other two [emoji23]


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> The only summer movie I'm looking forward to is Tarzan. Not for the story. For obvious reasons.
> 
> View attachment 3390290
> 
> 
> And sort of Jason Bourne and Suicide Squad
> 
> The only movie I've liked so far this year was Civil War.



Those Skarsgards are another fine looking family. I'm looking forward to seeing Bill play Pennywise in It (one of my favorite books). Granted, he won't be looking as hot as Alexander in Tarzan, but still...


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> The only summer movie I'm looking forward to is Tarzan. Not for the story. For obvious reasons.
> 
> View attachment 3390290
> 
> 
> And sort of Jason Bourne and Suicide Squad
> 
> The only movie I've liked so far this year was Civil War.



Did you watch true blood? Love him!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Hahahaha when I saw the three brothers for the first time I was like, wow.. That little one got robbed.. But I would marry him just to get close to the other two [emoji23]



That's not the worst strategy


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Those Skarsgards are another fine looking family. I'm looking forward to seeing Bill play Pennywise in It (one of my favorite books). Granted, he won't be looking as hot as Alexander in Tarzan, but still...



Oh God I didn't know he was in that. I like Bill but clowns = immediate no

Did you watch Hemlock Grove?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Did you watch true blood? Love him!



True Blood was one of my favorites up until they ruined the entire show with that finale.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> True Blood was one of my favorites up until they ruined the entire show with that finale.



Amen to that.. The ending was truly terrible. Rivals that of Dexter and lost. I used to read the books too, there's so many of them I think I stopped after 8.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Oh God I didn't know he was in that. I like Bill but clowns = immediate no



Lol...clowns terrify me, too. Partly because of Pennywise, but I 'm pretty sure it started with that clown doll in Poltergeist when I was nine.

I haven't watched Hemlock Grove but want to. Any good?


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> Lol...clowns terrify me, too. Partly because of Pennywise, but I 'm pretty sure it started with that clown doll in Poltergeist when I was nine.



There's nothing scarier than a clown [emoji33]


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Amen to that.. The ending was truly terrible. Rivals that of Dexter and lost. I used to read the books too, there's so many of them I think I stopped after 8.



I had already mostly given up on a satisfying ending for Lost by the time the finale aired, but Dexter, that awfulness came almost out of nowhere. 

I was going to read the books after TB ended so I wasn't spoiled, but now IDGAF

Please, please don't let Game of Thrones disappoint when it ends. I don't think I could handle that [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Lol...clowns terrify me, too. Partly because of Pennywise, but I 'm pretty sure it started with that clown doll in Poltergeist when I was nine.
> 
> I haven't watched Hemlock Grove but want to. Any good?



Why watch It, then?! Do you hate yourself lol 

HG was odd but I liked it. It was kind of True Blood-ish

I recommend Vikings w/Gustaf, if you don't already watch it.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> There's nothing scarier than a clown [emoji33]



Co-sign


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I had already mostly given up on a satisfying ending for Lost by the time the finale aired, but Dexter, that awfulness came almost out of nowhere.
> 
> I was going to read the books after TB ended so I wasn't spoiled, but now IDGAF
> 
> Please, please don't let Game of Thrones disappoint when it ends. I don't think I could handle that [emoji23]



Right? Dexter was such a strong show and then they just completely destroyed all those years of perfection with the most in satisfying ending.

Game of thrones has been incredibly satisfying, last weeks episode was fantastic but I never quite trust them to leave me happy at a finale. I can't believe it's already the finale Sunday, it went too quick!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Right? Dexter was such a strong show and then they just completely destroyed all those years of perfection with the most in satisfying ending.
> 
> Game of thrones has been incredibly satisfying, last weeks episode was fantastic but I never quite trust them to leave me happy at a finale. I can't believe it's already the finale Sunday, it went too quick!



I really need them to do another season of Dexter in a couple years and redeem themselves.

It has gone fast. Last weeks ep gave me seventeen heart attacks. If that doesn't win all the Emmy's, well then people have no taste.

They're definitely going to break our hearts somehow on Sunday. The Starks won for once so now something awful must happen. #DontKillGhost


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Why watch It, then?! Do you hate yourself lol
> 
> HG was odd but I liked it. It was kind of True Blood-ish
> 
> I recommend Vikings w/Gustaf, if you don't already watch it.



Hahaha...because I love that book and Stephen King in general. [emoji23]


----------



## Esquared72

Have you guys seen the commercials for Neon Demon? That movie looks....interesting


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hahaha...because I love that book and Stephen King in general. [emoji23]



My mother met Stephen King at a party in the 70s, so naturally everyone was very stoned. He was asking people what their worst nightmares were for story ideas. I wonder if anyone said clown [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Have you guys seen the commercials for Neon Demon? That movie looks....interesting



I wanted to see that today but I got hungry instead. I like Elle and Dakota, they generally pick interesting roles.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I really need them to do another season of Dexter in a couple years and redeem themselves.
> 
> It has gone fast. Last weeks ep gave me seventeen heart attacks. If that doesn't win all the Emmy's, well then people have no taste.
> 
> They're definitely going to break our hearts somehow on Sunday. The Starks won for once so now something awful must happen. #DontKillGhost



Right? Such a satisfying battle of the bastards but that's got to mean bad for us for the finale [emoji33]


----------



## NikkNak728

It's a bajillion degrees out today but no sun to get me tan, what's the point?!


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> It's a bajillion degrees out today but no sun to get me tan, what's the point?!


You still *tan*???????? I thought nobody did that any more?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> You still *tan*???????? I thought nobody did that any more?



When it's not too hot out I like to sit in a lounge chair in my backyard and read people magazine. It's been so hot that I'm 3 people magazines behind, they are piling up on my iPad.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> When it's not too hot out I like to sit in a lounge chair in my backyard and read people magazine. It's been so hot that I'm 3 people magazines behind, they are piling up on my iPad.


Are Cav fans still celebrating, or has the thrill of victory died down by now?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Are Cav fans still celebrating, or has the thrill of victory died down by now?



Oh gosh that parade was one heck of a party, over a million people packed into downtown! People are still definitely celebrating though: signs everywhere, buildings painting murals, everyone wearing the championship clothing. We are hoping for an Indiana World Series win now too [emoji16]


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh gosh that parade was one heck of a party, over a million people packed into downtown! People are still definitely celebrating though: signs everywhere, buildings painting murals, everyone wearing the championship clothing. We are hoping for an Indiana World Series win now too [emoji16]


Very glad for Cleveland. You guys have waited a long time for this victory!


----------



## NikkNak728

Now THAT was a game of thrones finally. What did you think Faith? R+L=J is finally not just a theory!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Now THAT was a game of thrones finally. What did you think Faith? R+L=J is finally not just a theory!



I loved it. Cersei was not f*cking around.

Props to casting - the baby looked just like Jon. On the flip side of that, young Ned looks nothing like Ned. They can have dragons and direwolves but can't shave 25 years off Sean Bean?

I don't know what to make of the look Sansa gave Baelish toward the end. I couldn't tell if she was not so pleased that he was right about people following Jon, not her, or if she realized he now sees Jon as a threat. I've just started to like Sansa so I hope she doesn't side with Baelish.

I hate that it's such a long wait until next season.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I loved it. Cersei was not f*cking around.
> 
> Props to casting - the baby looked just like Jon. On the flip side of that, young Ned looks nothing like Ned. They can have dragons and direwolves but can't shave 25 years off Sean Bean?
> 
> I don't know what to make of the look Sansa gave Baelish toward the end. I couldn't tell if she was not so pleased that he was right about people following Jon, not her, or if she realized he now sees Jon as a threat. I've just started to like Sansa so I hope she doesn't side with Baelish.
> 
> I hate that it's such a long wait until next season.



I'm torn on Sansa. Part of me thinks she's tasted power and might crave more but the other part of me has to believe she knows little finger is no good and Jon has a better chance of leading the north with her than she does on her own.

I'm happily satisfied with everything EXCEPT that we didn't see the hound at the end. And on the topic of missing people.. Is Gendry still out their rowing his boat all these seasons later?! Still hoping for that true Baratheon to show up someday.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I'm torn on Sansa. Part of me thinks she's tasted power and might crave more but the other part of me has to believe she knows little finger is no good and Jon has a better chance of leading the north with her than she does on her own.
> 
> I'm happily satisfied with everything EXCEPT that we didn't see the hound at the end. And on the topic of missing people.. Is Gendry still out their rowing his boat all these seasons later?! Still hoping for that true Baratheon to show up someday.



Sansa has a history of being a moron, though. But hopefully she's been through enough at this point not to be. 

There better be an Arya and Hound reunion in season 7. A happy one.

Gendry has been rowing for going on four years now, dude must be tired 




I wonder if Melisandre will run into him now that she's banished from the North.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Sansa has a history of being a moron, though. But hopefully she's been through enough at this point not to be.
> 
> There better be an Arya and Hound reunion in season 7. A happy one.
> 
> Gendry has been rowing for going on four years now, dude must be tired
> 
> View attachment 3393349
> 
> 
> I wonder if Melisandre will run into him now that she's banished from the North.



Dammmmmn, look at those arms on Gendry now [emoji23] he could pull Melisandre apart limb by limb. And then come be my boyfriend because why not?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Dammmmmn, look at those arms on Gendry now [emoji23] he could pull Melisandre apart limb by limb. And then come be my boyfriend because why not?



Just don't leech his blood for a ritual. I imagine he's sensitive to that.


----------



## Esquared72

Pulled out my Groovee today...been a long time since I carried it. Still annoyingly quirky how it looks like a shapeless amoeba when worn with the long strap, but love how it looks carried by the handles. The Carob Brown color is pretty cool, too. [emoji41]


BTW...why is the picture for this thread the MTV logo?!?


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Pulled out my Groovee today...been a long time since I carried it. Still annoyingly quirky how it looks like a shapeless amoeba when worn with the long strap, but love how it looks carried by the handles. The Carob Brown color is pretty cool, too. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3395832
> 
> BTW...why is the picture for this thread the MTV logo?!?



Such a classic bag!

I was wondering that, too. I'm guessing someone linked to an image hosted by MTV?

I wish the threads showed the most recent photo. That would make more sense.


----------



## reginaPhalange

eehlers said:


> Pulled out my Groovee today...been a long time since I carried it. Still annoyingly quirky how it looks like a shapeless amoeba when worn with the long strap, but love how it looks carried by the handles. The Carob Brown color is pretty cool, too. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3395832
> 
> BTW...why is the picture for this thread the MTV logo?!?


Love the colour of this bag, it's gorgeous. I really miss the older style MBMJs with the bolted plate logo.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Pulled out my Groovee today...been a long time since I carried it. Still annoyingly quirky how it looks like a shapeless amoeba when worn with the long strap, but love how it looks carried by the handles. The Carob Brown color is pretty cool, too. [emoji41]
> View attachment 3395832
> 
> BTW...why is the picture for this thread the MTV logo?!?


The carob color is fabulous, eehlers.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Such a classic bag!
> 
> I was wondering that, too. I'm guessing someone linked to an image hosted by MTV?
> 
> *I wish the threads showed the most recent photo. That would make more sense*.


That would be a really good idea, Faith. It makes terrific sense.


----------



## kateincali

Maybe it's just because I can't browse on my laptop and am stuck with small screens, but I'm finding TPF tough to navigate these days. I can't seem to get used to the new look.


----------



## kateincali

I'm disappointed in myself that I'm starting not to hate this bag


----------



## kateincali

Calling @eehlers 

If you don't mind the missing strap and cleaning it up a bit, it's hard to beat the price

It's the older groovee with flower lining

https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57755131fbf6f955c800622d





eehlers said:


> .


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Calling @eehlers
> 
> If you don't mind the missing strap and cleaning it up a bit, it's hard to beat the price
> 
> It's the older groovee with flower lining
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57755131fbf6f955c800622d
> View attachment 3396051



Ahhh I was about to swoop in and buy it, so cheap! [emoji33]


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Ahhh I was about to swoop in and buy it, so cheap! [emoji33]



Aw, sorry! It was a good price.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm disappointed in myself that I'm starting not to hate this bag
> 
> View attachment 3396033


It's probably just me being clueless again, but what does a pill bottle have to do with a swan and a red shoe?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's probably just me being clueless again, but what does a pill bottle have to do with a swan and a red shoe?



I didn't even notice the pill bottle. All a girl needs is a pair of red shoes, pills, and a swan?

That's actually not so far off.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Calling @eehlers
> 
> If you don't mind the missing strap and cleaning it up a bit, it's hard to beat the price
> 
> It's the older groovee with flower lining
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57755131fbf6f955c800622d
> View attachment 3396051



Rats...work was insane today so I'm just now seeing this! Oy, that price!!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Rats...work was insane today so I'm just now seeing this! Oy, that price!!



Sorry you missed it! The early groovees are [emoji7]


----------



## kateincali

Idk wtf is wrong with me *

I have a lot to get rid of but bought two bags in the last two weeks. It was only $85 for both and they've been on my want list for like 7 years, but still, I'm supposed to be getting rid of things, not buying more.

* well there's a list somewhere, I'm sure


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Maybe it's just because I can't browse on my laptop and am stuck with small screens, but I'm finding TPF tough to navigate these days. I can't seem to get used to the new look.



I'm struggling with it too. Just seems like a lot more scrolling on my phone and the pictures just throw me off because they don't always contextually make sense. Of course, I'm in a generally grumbly mood lately, so perhaps that's the crux of my discontent. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I'm struggling with it too. Just seems like a lot more scrolling on my phone and the pictures just throw me off because they don't always contextually make sense. Of course, I'm in a generally grumbly mood lately, so perhaps that's the crux of my discontent. [emoji6]



Go see LoT, you'll be in a better mood after seeing Alex on the big screen [emoji56]

The reviews I read weren't great but I liked it.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Go see LoT, you'll be in a better mood after seeing Alex on the big screen [emoji56]
> 
> The reviews I read weren't great but I liked it.



Yeah...I can see how that could definitely improve my outlook. Hubba hubba.


----------



## kateincali

It takes two months without reliable wifi to lose your mind. This is a fact I've proven.

I wouldn't survive on a deserted island. Unless I had a phone with unlimited data.

Is anyone doing anything this weekend? I'm not sure if I want to see fireworks or not. They're at 9 and I'm basically ready for bed by 7.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> It takes two months without reliable wifi to lose your mind. This is a fact I've proven.
> 
> I wouldn't survive on a deserted island. Unless I had a phone with unlimited data.
> 
> Is anyone doing anything this weekend? I'm not sure if I want to see fireworks or not. They're at 9 and I'm basically ready for bed by 7.



My sister-in-law and brother-in-law are coming over for a mini cookout tomorrow. No plans to go see fireworks, though my neighbors tend to do redneck fireworks in their yard (and they are as ridiculously lame as they sound). Outside of that...laying low. Reading, TV, general sloth.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> My sister-in-law and brother-in-law are coming over for a mini cookout tomorrow. No plans to go see fireworks, though my neighbors tend to do redneck fireworks in their yard (and they are as ridiculously lame as they sound). Outside of that...laying low. Reading, TV, general sloth.



Sounds like a good weekend!


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> My sister-in-law and brother-in-law are coming over for a mini cookout tomorrow. No plans to go see fireworks, though my neighbors tend to do redneck fireworks in their yard (and they are as ridiculously lame as they sound). Outside of that...laying low. Reading, TV, general sloth.



General sloth is my kinda day [emoji23]


----------



## NikkNak728

Has anyone discovered the show animal kingdom? It sucked me in this afternoon and I've wasted the evening [emoji16]


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Has anyone discovered the show animal kingdom? It sucked me in this afternoon and I've wasted the evening [emoji16]



I haven't seen that but wanted to check it out. That's the one with Ellen Barkin, right?

I'm currently watching The Eighties on CNN. Ahhhh memories.


----------



## NikkNak728

eehlers said:


> I haven't seen that but wanted to check it out. That's the one with Ellen Barkin, right?
> 
> I'm currently watching The Eighties on CNN. Ahhhh memories.



Yes! It's got a breeze of sons of anarchy and Ellen Barkin is phenomenal. Definitely worth the time suck!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Has anyone discovered the show animal kingdom? It sucked me in this afternoon and I've wasted the evening [emoji16]



I can't watch that and see what Scott Speedman looks like now 

I need to preserve him in my memory like this


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I can't watch that and see what Scott Speedman looks like now
> 
> I need to preserve him in my memory like this
> 
> View attachment 3398386



Circa felicity?! Yeah he was much better looking then but I got to tell you, the other grungy long haired brothers in this show are pretty easy on the eyes!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I can't watch that and see what Scott Speedman looks like now
> 
> I need to preserve him in my memory like this
> 
> View attachment 3398386



Ahhhh....dreamy, dreamy Ben. Sigh.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Circa felicity?! Yeah he was much better looking then but I got to tell you, the other grungy long haired brothers in this show are pretty easy on the eyes!



There was a point in Felecity where I thought he was the most attractive guy ever. Now he sort of looks like he does meth.

I googled the rest. Hard pass for me lol I don't like tattoos.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Ahhhh....dreamy, dreamy Ben. Sigh.



Who would have thought Scott Foley would age better


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Who would have thought Scott Foley would age better



Scott foley aged so well that I think that he actually looks better. Watching scandal makes me so happy even when he's killing people.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Scott foley aged so well that I think that he actually looks better. Watching scandal makes me so happy even when he's killing people.



Especially when he's killing people. 

That's normal, right?


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Especially when he's killing people.
> 
> That's normal, right?



Totally. It's that rugged bad boy thing I'm sure. Everyone loves a bad boy!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Totally. It's that rugged bad boy thing I'm sure. Everyone loves a bad boy!



There's just something about a guy covered in someone else's blood...wait what?


----------



## kateincali

I fail at bans. I don't have a wristlet, though, and pink and black (especially with silver hardware) is my favorite combo


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I fail at bans. I don't have a wristlet, though, and pink and black (especially with silver hardware) is my favorite combo
> 
> View attachment 3398930



That's so damn cheap.. It basically pays for itself. I'm on a ban because I need to get rid of the few things I still have and yet I'm still trolling like I've got money to spend.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> That's so damn cheap.. It basically pays for itself. I'm on a ban because I need to get rid of the few things I still have and yet I'm still trolling like I've got money to spend.



I have ten bags left to get rid of and told myself I'd buy nothing until they were gone. That lasted like two hours.

We just both need to win mega millions. I don't mind splitting $449 million


----------



## Esquared72

So even though I don't remotely NEED it, I picked this up at TJ Maxx today for $139. Even had the dust bag. I'm a sucker for a soft and squishy black bag and think I'm feeling nostalgic for the end of MbMJ. 

The leather is pretty amazing on it and not heavy on the shoulder. For the price, kinda felt like it had to come home with me.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> So even though I don't remotely NEED it, I picked this up at TJ Maxx today for $139. Even had the dust bag. I'm a sucker for a soft and squishy black bag and think I'm feeling nostalgic for the end of MbMJ.
> 
> The leather is pretty amazing on it and not heavy on the shoulder. For the price, kinda felt like it had to come home with me.
> View attachment 3400025


The leather looks soft and smooshy, eehlers!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I have ten bags left to get rid of and told myself I'd buy nothing until they were gone. That lasted like two hours.
> 
> We just both need to win mega millions. I don't mind splitting $449 million



Amen to that. Even just like 10 mil would be wonderful.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> So even though I don't remotely NEED it, I picked this up at TJ Maxx today for $139. Even had the dust bag. I'm a sucker for a soft and squishy black bag and think I'm feeling nostalgic for the end of MbMJ.
> 
> The leather is pretty amazing on it and not heavy on the shoulder. For the price, kinda felt like it had to come home with me.
> View attachment 3400025



Nice find!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Amen to that. Even just like 10 mil would be wonderful.



Or a million. Or a hundred thousand.

Or twenty thousand. I mean I'm not picky.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Or a million. Or a hundred thousand.
> 
> Or twenty thousand. I mean I'm not picky.



Who am I kidding, I would literally jump for joy for a hundred dollar bill right about now [emoji23]


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Who am I kidding, I would literally jump for joy for a hundred dollar bill right about now [emoji23]


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> View attachment 3400217



Now just multiple that by 100,000


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Who am I kidding, I would literally jump for joy for a hundred dollar bill right about now [emoji23]



The struggle is real


----------



## Esquared72

So annoyed. My neighbor is setting off fireworks for the third night in a row. My poor cats are a wreck.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> So annoyed. My neighbor is setting off fireworks for the third night in a row. My poor cats are a wreck.



Can you call and complain or are they legal there?


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Can you call and complain or are they legal there?



They're illegal here but not sure it's worth dealing with the aftermath to call and complain. This neighbor is consistently a self absorbed a$$ who tends to forget they live on a street with four other houses on it. One of many annoying incidents over the past 9 years - the son's lacrosse balls consistently land in our yard...one got picked up by the riding mower a couple weeks ago and sailed through my kitchen window. 

But...we're still stuck living next door. While I am typically cool with confrontation...it's tricky when it's your next door neighbor. Huge believer now in the old adage, "Good fences make for good neighbors"

Just sometimes wish our 2 acres were, like, 15 acres to increase the buffer.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Huge believer now in the old adage, "Good fences make for good neighbors"
> 
> Just sometimes wish our 2 acres were, like, 15 acres to increase the buffer.



There's always at least one idiot neighbor on the street, isn't there? Hope the kitties made it through relatively untraumatized.


----------



## reginaPhalange

eehlers said:


> So even though I don't remotely NEED it, I picked this up at TJ Maxx today for $139. Even had the dust bag. I'm a sucker for a soft and squishy black bag and think I'm feeling nostalgic for the end of MbMJ.
> 
> The leather is pretty amazing on it and not heavy on the shoulder. For the price, kinda felt like it had to come home with me.
> View attachment 3400025


Such a great find plus you can never have too many black bags!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> There's always at least one idiot neighbor on the street, isn't there? Hope the kitties made it through relatively untraumatized.



They seem to be relatively unscathed...felt bad for them last night - both of them huddled up together as one big lump under the comforter. Stupid jerky neighbors are the worst. [emoji34]



reginaPhalange said:


> Such a great find plus you can never have too many black bags!



Thanks! Black is definitely my go-to color with most things - perhaps not the best choice for summer, but....eh. Black bags are pretty.


----------



## kateincali

I wonder if Scream Boxes could become a thing.

Like a soundproof box you step into and you can just scream in it.

I'm having the sort of day where it feels like I need something like that and maybe other people do, too [emoji23]


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I wonder if Scream Boxes could become a thing.
> 
> Like a soundproof box you step into and you can just scream in it.
> 
> I'm having the sort of day where it feels like I need something like that and maybe other people do, too [emoji23]



I would absolutely use that. I had one of those days, too. I think such a box could help ensure I don't lose my sh!t at some point in front of others and get myself in trouble. [emoji15]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I would absolutely use that. I had one of those days, too. I think such a box could help ensure I don't lose my sh!t at some point in front of others and get myself in trouble. [emoji15]



Maybe I'll put up a Kickstarter


----------



## ElainePG

Dory Previn had the same idea years ago...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Dory Previn had the same idea years ago...




That won't play for me, but googling Dory Previn, she seems like someone I should have been listening to


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> That won't play for me, but googling Dory Previn, she seems like someone I should have been listening to


She's well worth knowing about. 
Google "Dory Previn Twenty Mile Zone" and you'll get the song. It absolutely fits with your idea of a scream box.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> She's well worth knowing about.
> Google "Dory Previn Twenty Mile Zone" and you'll get the song. It absolutely fits with your idea of a scream box.



I figured it was that one. I'll have to look into her, she has interesting lyrics. Thanks!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I wonder if Scream Boxes could become a thing.
> 
> Like a soundproof box you step into and you can just scream in it.
> 
> I'm having the sort of day where it feels like I need something like that and maybe other people do, too [emoji23]



Or what about like a giant button that you hit and it mutes everyone and immediately puts you on a really comfy couch in front of a giant tv surrounded by chocolate. I'm pretty sure I would invest.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Or what about like a giant button that you hit and it mutes everyone and immediately puts you on a really comfy couch in front of a giant tv surrounded by chocolate. I'm pretty sure I would invest.


Me too! Love that idea! I can think of some particular people in my neighborhood who I would immediately mute...


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Or what about like a giant button that you hit and it mutes everyone and immediately puts you on a really comfy couch in front of a giant tv surrounded by chocolate. I'm pretty sure I would invest.



If we're going the fantasy route, how about a giant button that immediately drops you into a bed with Scott Speedman circa Felicity?


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> If we're going the fantasy route, how about a giant button that immediately drops you into a bed with Scott Speedman circa Felicity?



In that case.. Can I press a button and be married to Channing Tatum?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> In that case.. Can I press a button and be married to Channing Tatum?



Sure, why not 

I might be the only person who thinks Channing was attractive for barely five minutes


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Sure, why not
> 
> I might be the only person who thinks Channing was attractive for barely five minutes



In she's the man (with Amanda Bynes) be still my heart.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Sure, why not
> 
> I might be the only person who thinks Channing was attractive for barely five minutes



Sweet. Then I'm marrying Trent Reznor. My current husband is aware of my Trent obsession and has given me a free pass, so it's totally cool. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> In she's the man (with Amanda Bynes) be still my heart.



I can't remember what he looked like then. I think I like The Vow era Tatum


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Sweet. Then I'm marrying Trent Reznor. My current husband is aware of my Trent obsession and has given me a free pass, so it's totally cool. [emoji6]



Your husband is a good man.

Have you listened to the Juno thing Trent and Atticus did? I keep forgetting to check it out.

I'm waiting for a screening of Nerve to start and hardly anyone's here. Pretty sad for a free promo screening


----------



## nascar fan

geez!  I hate this new forum stuff.  I can't even find my albums.  where are they?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> geez!  I hate this new forum stuff.  I can't even find my albums.  where are they?



I think they're still working on transferring photos to the new site. My albums are gone, too


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Your husband is a good man.
> 
> Have you listened to the Juno thing Trent and Atticus did? I keep forgetting to check it out.
> 
> I'm waiting for a screening of Nerve to start and hardly anyone's here. Pretty sad for a free promo screening



Was the movie any good?

I haven't heard the Juno score... I read about it but, like you, keep forgetting to seek it out. I love most of the stuff they do together so am guessing it'll be pretty sweet.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Was the movie any good?
> 
> I haven't heard the Juno score... I read about it but, like you, keep forgetting to seek it out. I love most of the stuff they do together so am guessing it'll be pretty sweet.



I really liked it until the ending. The last 10-15 minutes felt thrown together.

Do you watch Outcast? I thought the theme sounded NINish and then realized Atticus is one of the shows composers. 

I still haven't listened to Juno. Fan fail.


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> I think they're still working on transferring photos to the new site. My albums are gone, too


Oh.  I didn't know how new the site is.  So far I hate it!  LOL!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Oh.  I didn't know how new the site is.  So far I hate it!  LOL!



It's been a few weeks. I'm not used to it yet, either, but then I generally use the iPhone app


----------



## kateincali

Oh San Diego, how I missed you and your free entertainment


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Oh San Diego, how I missed you and your free entertainment
> 
> View attachment 3403965



Free?!


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Free?!



Yes! I'm a happy girl. 

I don't really like Gwen Stefani but she'll be on tomorrow, also free. Not sure if I'll go but the price is right lol


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Oh San Diego, how I missed you and your free entertainment
> 
> View attachment 3403965



Omgness I love one republic, they're great live


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Omgness I love one republic, they're great live



They were amazing! I almost didn't go and am so glad I did. Have you seen them live?


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> They were amazing! I almost didn't go and am so glad I did. Have you seen them live?



Yep  seen them at a show for radio station, it was just short set though as they were one of many groups performing that day


----------



## iheart_purses

Don't really know what other section of this forum to post this in, I just purchased a MBMJ fran from ebay...everything is good except I noticed the shoulder strap has been repaired where it attaches to the bag on the front....there is some glue....and thread slightly mismatched. Seller did not tell me about this repair, perhaps she didn't know it had been repaired?(if she is just a re-seller)
What would you do?
Have Frans been known to have issues? The bag is so perfect and looks hardly worn, I cannot believe it had needed a repair.


----------



## kateincali

iheart_purses said:


> Don't really know what other section of this forum to post this in, I just purchased a MBMJ fran from ebay...everything is good except I noticed the shoulder strap has been repaired where it attaches to the bag on the front....there is some glue....and thread slightly mismatched. Seller did not tell me about this repair, perhaps she didn't know it had been repaired?(if she is just a re-seller)
> What would you do?
> Have Frans been known to have issues? The bag is so perfect and looks hardly worn, I cannot believe it had needed a repair.



There's always the exception but generally MBMJ quality is pretty good. I'm not aware of any common issues with the Fran.

My guess is that someone carried too much in it and put too much stress on the handles.

If it bothers you and it's obvious (or poorly repaired), that would qualify as not as described and you can return it, regardless of the sellers return policy.


----------



## kateincali

I know someone was looking for a peacock Stella but I can't remember who. @Dawn ?

Only $85
http://******/2akVp6q


----------



## NikkNak728

Ugh I need to clear out my closets in two weeks time, sales are stagnant and somehow I feel like I've added more. Moving will be super fun. 

I think I might go through all the things I haven't worn in a while and just take to the place to sell for what like a dollar? At least then I don't have to move it..


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Ugh I need to clear out my closets in two weeks time, sales are stagnant and somehow I feel like I've added more. Moving will be super fun.
> 
> I think I might go through all the things I haven't worn in a while and just take to the place to sell for what like a dollar? At least then I don't have to move it..



Where are you moving to?

I've never used it but thredUP is supposed to be ok to send clothes to. They direct buy.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Ugh I need to clear out my closets in two weeks time, sales are stagnant and somehow I feel like I've added more. Moving will be super fun.
> 
> I think I might go through all the things I haven't worn in a while and just take to the place to sell for what like a dollar? At least then I don't have to move it..


Are you staying in the same city, and just moving to a different (larger???) apartment? I don't envy you... moving is a pain! A good time to clear out clutter... try not to take any of it with you to the new place!


----------



## kateincali

It's so hot! What I wouldn't do for air conditioning [emoji27]

Has anyone bought something pretty? I need to live vicariously through someone.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's so hot! What I wouldn't do for air conditioning [emoji27]
> 
> Has anyone bought something pretty? I need to live vicariously through someone.


An hour ago I just bought a new-to-me Hermes 90cm silk scarf on eBay. The photo is from the seller, so it's not too easy to see; I'll put it in full size. The scarf is from 1996 and is called _Ballets du Russe_. Beautiful drawings of gorgeously-costumed Russian ballet dancers, with spectacular colors: navy, green, orange, red, white, and then multicolors on the costumes.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> An hour ago I just bought a new-to-me Hermes 90cm silk scarf on eBay. The photo is from the seller, so it's not too easy to see; I'll put it in full size. The scarf is from 1996 and is called _Ballets du Russe_. Beautiful drawings of gorgeously-costumed Russian ballet dancers, with spectacular colors: navy, green, orange, red, white, and then multicolors on the costumes.
> View attachment 3417623



Very unique, Elaine! It has lovely colors for fall


----------



## Esquared72

I bought this Ted Baker watch from the Nordstrom sale. Thought it would be a nice feminine alternative to my daily workhorse Mondaine watch.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I bought this Ted Baker watch from the Nordstrom sale. Thought it would be a nice feminine alternative to my daily workhorse Mondaine watch.
> View attachment 3417669


I looked at that one, eehlers! Almost bought it, but was concerned that the face would be too big for me. If I could have tried it on in the store, I probably would have gotten it. It's really pretty... super feminine.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Very unique, Elaine! It has lovely colors for fall


Thanks, Faith!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Where are you moving to?
> 
> I've never used it but thredUP is supposed to be ok to send clothes to. They direct buy.



Oh interesting maybe I'll try it.

Just to a fancier suburb farther away from downtown Cleveland where I got a full year contract! My friend bought a house and begged me so I'm paying cheap rent for a fabulous house. Only problem is the cost of buying the stuff I need and the little closet [emoji848]


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Are you staying in the same city, and just moving to a different (larger???) apartment? I don't envy you... moving is a pain! A good time to clear out clutter... try not to take any of it with you to the new place!



 A big beautiful house with my best friend! To a very beautiful area. It's called Hudson Ohio and it's a gem, look it up the houses are huge and the school system is top notch! Ranked 2nd in the state!


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> It's so hot! What I wouldn't do for air conditioning [emoji27]
> 
> Has anyone bought something pretty? I need to live vicariously through someone.



Oh god go buy a standing unit, I had to do it last year. I can't handle the heat it's awful. Worth the money, find it on sale.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> It's so hot! What I wouldn't do for air conditioning [emoji27]
> 
> Has anyone bought something pretty? I need to live vicariously through someone.



 No Buying since the Gucci and bal, I'll have to show you guys when I'm not half asleep. Hmm well I bought furniture? And a bed? And a blender? Boring..


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> A big beautiful house with my best friend! To a very beautiful area. It's called Hudson Ohio and it's a gem, look it up the houses are huge and the school system is top notch! Ranked 2nd in the state!



Congrats! That sounds amazing


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh god go buy a standing unit, I had to do it last year. I can't handle the heat it's awful. Worth the money, find it on sale.



I have one in storage but can't bring anything like that into here. I wish.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Congrats! That sounds amazing



Thanks! Honestly the best possible scenario and I cannot believe after all the interviewing I did all summer I finally get a yes and it's from them. So happy about it [emoji2] now.. For the man part now so much haha


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> I have one in storage but can't bring anything like that into here. I wish.



Really? They won't let you use one that's not sticking out the window?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> No Buying since the Gucci and bal, I'll have to show you guys when I'm not half asleep. Hmm well I bought furniture? And a bed? And a blender? Boring..



Not boring, or maybe I'm boring because I like decorating


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Thanks! Honestly the best possible scenario and I cannot believe after all the interviewing I did all summer I finally get a yes and it's from them. So happy about it [emoji2] now.. For the man part now so much haha



That's great! I'm glad it worked out for you, you worked hard to get there


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Not boring, or maybe I'm boring because I like decorating



I love decorating too, I wish I had a huge house a huge money and could decorate the crap out of it.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Really? They won't let you use one that's not sticking out the window?



I had asked and was told no. Maybe because the fuses blow easily? Idk.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I love decorating too, I wish I had a huge house a huge money and could decorate the crap out of it.



I would settle for just being able to paint a wall, at this point [emoji23]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I would settle for just being able to paint a wall, at this point [emoji23]


Your landlord won't let you paint a wall????


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Your landlord won't let you paint a wall????



I still don't have an actual place to live, so no


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I still don't have an actual place to live, so no


I'm so sorry. I didn't realize that.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry. I didn't realize that.



No worries. Closets and privacy are so 2014, anyway.


----------



## Esquared72

So...these aren't new - I bought them earlier this year on sale, but wanted to share because they are, without a doubt, my most favoritest sunglasses ever. I usually stick with contemporary brands for sunglasses and don't do high-end because I tend to be a klutz or lose sh!t, but I fell hard for these and it was an amazing prices and am so glad I got them.

These are the Tom Form Josephine sunglasses. Super flattering, lightweight, incredibly-well made, and they work at their job (y'know, actually shielding my eyes from the sun). TF stuff is ridiculously expensive, but if you can find any marked down....highly recommend. Only drawback - the case is crazy big so takes up a lot of real estate in my bag.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> So...these aren't new - I bought them earlier this year on sale, but wanted to share because they are, without a doubt, my most favoritest sunglasses ever. I usually stick with contemporary brands for sunglasses and don't do high-end because I tend to be a klutz or lose sh!t, but I fell hard for these and it was an amazing prices and am so glad I got them.
> 
> These are the Tom Form Josephine sunglasses. Super flattering, lightweight, incredibly-well made, and they work at their job (y'know, actually shielding my eyes from the sun). TF stuff is ridiculously expensive, but if you can find any marked down....highly recommend. Only drawback - the case is crazy big so takes up a lot of real estate in my bag.
> 
> View attachment 3419494
> View attachment 3419493



Gorgeous! Sunglasses are my favorite thing after bags and TF makes some beautiful ones.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Gorgeous! Sunglasses are my favorite thing after bags and TF makes some beautiful ones.


I love sunglasses, too, and own way too many pairs of them. This summer I've honestly only been wearing these, unless I'm wearing my prescription sunglasses (MbMJ). My poor neglected Ray Bans - I should probably try and sell some of them; silly to have them just sitting in a drawer.


----------



## Esquared72

Oh - and so that I can keep things on topic with MJ...here's the bag that I'm currently carrying,  big Groovee sucker that I am. The lighting in my home office must be fantastic as it really makes it look so glossy and black (I mean, it's a good looking bag and I adore it, but this is definitely a most flattering photo)


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I love sunglasses, too, and own way too many pairs of them. This summer I've honestly only been wearing these, unless I'm wearing my prescription sunglasses (MbMJ). My poor neglected Ray Bans - I should probably try and sell some of them; silly to have them just sitting in a drawer.



Ray Bans are classic, though, don't you think you'll use them again?


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Oh - and so that I can keep things on topic with MJ...here's the bag that I'm currently carrying,  big Groovee sucker that I am. The lighting in my home office must be fantastic as it really makes it look so glossy and black (I mean, it's a good looking bag and I adore it, but this is definitely a most flattering photo)
> View attachment 3419515



You can't go wrong with old school MJ

I should switch out my bag but don't really have another everyday bag with a long strap ATM. I was thinking of keeping a black one I've been trying to sell for months, but on the other hand I'm trying to be good.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Ray Bans are classic, though, don't you think you'll use them again?



Oh...I am definitely not selling them all. I love all of my Wayfarers too much to ever let them go. I just have a couple of pairs of other styles that I never wear.


----------



## kateincali

Ugh.

It's been really hot here and I don't have an ideal place to store things. I thought a dust bag in a box away from the sun would be ok - best I can do ATM

Well I went to take out the turquoise stam I got as a birthday gift and the color peeled off in a few places around the frame and handles. It isn't super awful but it bothers me. I assume it got too hot. I don't know how.

I know it's a silly thing to be sad about, but the bag was such a nice surprise and now I accidentally messed it up. Maybe it can be touched up but I can't do that now. Both handles are also soft and bent now but they might go back to normal.

I probably don't want to know what the bags I kept that have been in storage since December look like.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Ugh.
> 
> It's been really hot here and I don't have an ideal place to store things. I thought a dust bag in a box away from the sun would be ok - best I can do ATM
> 
> Well I went to take out the turquoise stam I got as a birthday gift and the color peeled off in a few places around the frame and handles. It isn't super awful but it bothers me. I assume it got too hot. I don't know how.
> 
> I know it's a silly thing to be sad about, but the bag was such a nice surprise and now I accidentally messed it up. Maybe it can be touched up but I can't do that now. Both handles are also soft and bent now but they might go back to normal.
> 
> I probably don't want to know what the bags I kept that have been in storage since December look like.



Oh no that's awful, I don't blame you for being upset! I have a clasp that is bent and I'm freaking out, nothing is too small when it comes to things we love! 

Did you store things in a temperature controlled storage unit?


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Oh no that's awful, I don't blame you for being upset! I have a clasp that is bent and I'm freaking out, nothing is too small when it comes to things we love!
> 
> Did you store things in a temperature controlled storage unit?



Sorry about the clasp. Is it fixable?

I have no idea. Probably not.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Sorry about the clasp. Is it fixable?
> 
> I have no idea. Probably not.



Not quite sure, I kind of over bended so probably not. It's the Balenciaga regular hardware color so it shouldn't be that hard to find something similar but I haven't had the time to look. 



9 hours, finally finished.. I hate Ikea.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Not quite sure, I kind of over bended so probably not. It's the Balenciaga regular hardware color so it shouldn't be that hard to find something similar but I haven't had the time to look.
> 
> View attachment 3422894
> 
> 9 hours, finally finished.. I hate Ikea.



Yeah, should be an easy find but it's still annoying, sorry.

Points if you finished that without crying at least once.


----------



## NikkNak728

faith_ann said:


> Yeah, should be an easy find but it's still annoying, sorry.
> 
> Points if you finished that without crying at least once.



I think I swore about 8,000 times. I also had to put together a nightstand and desk. I think people probably go off the handles after putting together ikea furniture.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> I think I swore about 8,000 times. I also had to put together a nightstand and desk. I think people probably go off the handles after putting together ikea furniture.



You put together with three pieces? Here you go


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Yeah, should be an easy find but it's still annoying, sorry.
> 
> *Points if you finished that without crying at least once*.


That's what my grad school advisor told me, years & years ago! He was talking about my doctoral dissertation...


----------



## kateincali

I named it Dave


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I named it Dave



Wow... I have never seen anything like Dave before. (Is it weird that I think he's pretty cool looking?)


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Wow... I have never seen anything like Dave before. (Is it weird that I think he's pretty cool looking?)



I hadn't, either. I've never seen a caterpillar that large or with a tail (aside from in photos)

Dave is kind of cool looking. Unfortunately Dave is a tomato hornworm and will become a rather ugly moth.

We're letting Dave have the tomatoes, though. We can get other tomatoes. 

Dave cannot go grocery shopping.

I figured that's only fair.


----------



## Esquared72

So, I picked this up from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale -was delivered yesterday. My first bag from the new MJ combined line. Was looking for a shoulder bag in a warm color for Fall. It's nice - quality is on par with MbMJ but some of the details (tags, zipper pulls) are like MJ. The leather is thick and soft, wide and comfortable shoulder strap, and the color reminds me of Cardamom Brown (this is called Rubino). One sucky thing...the dust bag. Definitely cheaped out on those. A shame...loved MJ/MbMJ dust bags.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> So, I picked this up from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale -was delivered yesterday. My first bag from the new MJ combined line. Was looking for a shoulder bag in a warm color for Fall. It's nice - quality is on par with MbMJ but some of the details (tags, zipper pulls) are like MJ. The leather is thick and soft, wide and comfortable shoulder strap, and the color reminds me of Cardamom Brown (this is called Rubino). One sucky thing...the dust bag. Definitely cheaped out on those. A shame...loved MJ/MbMJ dust bags.
> View attachment 3424453
> 
> View attachment 3424454
> 
> View attachment 3424455
> 
> View attachment 3424456



It's a nice bag! Perfect for fall.

What do the dust bags look like now?


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> So, I picked this up from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale -was delivered yesterday. My first bag from the new MJ combined line. Was looking for a shoulder bag in a warm color for Fall. It's nice - quality is on par with MbMJ but some of the details (tags, zipper pulls) are like MJ. The leather is thick and soft, wide and comfortable shoulder strap, and the color reminds me of Cardamom Brown (this is called Rubino). One sucky thing...the dust bag. Definitely cheaped out on those. A shame...loved MJ/MbMJ dust bags.
> View attachment 3424453
> 
> View attachment 3424454
> 
> View attachment 3424455
> 
> View attachment 3424456


Looks good!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> It's a nice bag! Perfect for fall.
> 
> What do the dust bags look like now?






Photographs nicer than it feels. Not soft and plush like they used to be...rougher cotton and I hate the black ribbons. Also doesn't close smoothly at all. Thicker and more substantial than some dust bags from contemporary brands, but definitely not as nice as they used to be.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3424460
> 
> 
> Photographs nicer than it feels. Not soft and plush like they used to be...rougher cotton and I hate the black ribbons. Also doesn't close smoothly at all. Thicker and more substantial than some dust bags from contemporary brands, but definitely not as nice as they used to be.



I might be in the minority here, but I didn't like the thick cotton dust bags. After a few washes they felt gross IMO


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I might be in the minority here, but I didn't like the thick cotton dust bags. After a few washes they felt gross IMO



I could probably get behind the different material (definitely won't pill up like the old ones) if they didn't use the cheap ribbon that doesn't actually work well to cinch the bag. Plus, any bags I have had with ribbons, I always end up having the darn things dethread and come out.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> So, I picked this up from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale -was delivered yesterday. My first bag from the new MJ combined line. Was looking for a shoulder bag in a warm color for Fall. It's nice - quality is on par with MbMJ but some of the details (tags, zipper pulls) are like MJ. The leather is thick and soft, wide and comfortable shoulder strap, and the color reminds me of Cardamom Brown (this is called Rubino). One sucky thing...the dust bag. Definitely cheaped out on those. A shame...loved MJ/MbMJ dust bags.
> View attachment 3424453
> 
> View attachment 3424454
> 
> View attachment 3424455
> 
> View attachment 3424456


It's a beautiful bag, eehlers. When I was shopping the sale I was very tempted, but worried about buying a bag without being able to try it IRL. I love the way it drapes so nicely over your shoulder... it fits the way hobo bags are supposed to, but many don't. The color is absolutely perfect for fall. Such a rich... um... rust? Burgundy? I don't know what a Rubino is when it's at home. It looks to me like a deep brown with quite a bit of red undertone. Like the way maple trees in the New England look in the fall.


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> It's a beautiful bag, eehlers. When I was shopping the sale I was very tempted, but worried about buying a bag without being able to try it IRL. I love the way it drapes so nicely over your shoulder... it fits the way hobo bags are supposed to, but many don't. The color is absolutely perfect for fall. Such a rich... um... rust? Burgundy? I don't know what a Rubino is when it's at home. It looks to me like a deep brown with quite a bit of red undertone. Like the way maple trees in the New England look in the fall.



Thanks, Elaine! I'm really happy with it. And I love the color - just as you described...a brown based burgundy. Definitely think this will be a workhorse bag for me this Fall. [emoji41]


----------



## Esquared72

I love old school MbMJ. That's it...just sayin'. [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I love old school MbMJ. That's it...just sayin'. [emoji6]
> View attachment 3426050


Such lovely thick leather, and good quality hardware.


----------



## kateincali

What sort of blood sacrifice is required to sell a MJ bag these days


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> What sort of blood sacrifice is required to sell a MJ bag these days


Your  first-born, I believe.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Your  first-born, I believe.



i'll never have kids so this is giving me nothing to work with. damn it.

today i brought everything down to the one consignment shop who told me they purchased MJ (confirmed it three separate times) and guess what brand they don't buy once i got there? beyond irritating. guess i'm just throwing it back into storage since i can't keep dragging stuff around.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i'll never have kids so this is giving me nothing to work with. damn it.
> 
> today i brought everything down to the one consignment shop who told me they purchased MJ (confirmed it three separate times) and guess what brand they don't buy once i got there? *beyond irritating*. guess i'm just throwing it back into storage since i can't keep dragging stuff around.


Grrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Grrrrrrrrr.......



The sprinkles on the cupcake was when I dropped the box while I was leaving and the bags fell everywhere

It was a good morning


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The sprinkles on the cupcake was when I dropped the box while I was leaving and the bags fell everywhere
> 
> It was a good morning


----------



## marie-lou

Again... long time no see! Many new faces here. I am on the hunt for a little stam in white with silver hardware. Anyone spotted one of these? Faith (incredible mj seek-and-finder)  ??


----------



## kateincali

marie-lou said:


> Again... long time no see! Many new faces here. I am on the hunt for a little stam in white with silver hardware. Anyone spotted one of these? Faith (incredible mj seek-and-finder)  ??



I don't really look at bags much these days but if I happen to see one, I'll let you know


----------



## Mimmy

I am more of a lurker, and rare poster on this thread. I received a MJ sweater today, purchased online that I was anxiously awaiting.  

I am happy to report that I am in love with it!
Stock photo. 


My photos. 






Some of the buttons have hand placed Swarovski crystals. The pictures do not do them justice. 

This sweater reminded me why I fell in love with MJ many years ago! [emoji173]️ Still waiting to find a new bag to sweep me off my feet again!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I am more of a lurker, and rare poster on this thread. I received a MJ sweater today, purchased online that I was anxiously awaiting.
> 
> I am happy to report that I am in love with it!
> Stock photo.
> View attachment 3434606
> 
> My photos.
> View attachment 3434608
> 
> View attachment 3434610
> 
> View attachment 3434611
> 
> Some of the buttons have hand placed Swarovski crystals. The pictures do not do them justice.
> 
> This sweater reminded me why I fell in love with MJ many years ago! [emoji173]️ Still waiting to find a new bag to sweep me off my feet again!



Very pretty! Love the buttons


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> I am more of a lurker, and rare poster on this thread. I received a MJ sweater today, purchased online that I was anxiously awaiting.
> 
> I am happy to report that I am in love with it!
> Stock photo.
> View attachment 3434606
> 
> My photos.
> View attachment 3434608
> 
> View attachment 3434610
> 
> View attachment 3434611
> 
> Some of the buttons have hand placed Swarovski crystals. The pictures do not do them justice.
> 
> This sweater reminded me why I fell in love with MJ many years ago! [emoji173]️ Still waiting to find a new bag to sweep me off my feet again!


This is a terrific sweater! The buttons are amazing. Is it on the MJ site?
ETA: Nevermind... I just found it. But it's sold out.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Very pretty! Love the buttons


Thanks, faith_ann!


ElainePG said:


> This is a terrific sweater! The buttons are amazing. Is it on the MJ site?
> ETA: Nevermind... I just found it. But it's sold out.


Thanks Elaine! I was really trying to resist, but the last one online was my size. So I had to buy it, right?


----------



## marie-lou

faith_ann said:


> I don't really look at bags much these days but if I happen to see one, I'll let you know



Thanks, Faith!


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, faith_ann!
> 
> Thanks Elaine! I was really trying to resist, but the last one online was my size. *So I had to buy it, right?*


Well, yeah... that's certainly the way I rationalize purchases, Mimmy!


----------



## alice87

Here is my question. I love MJ and MBMJ bags, and his new line. I used to always get comments on them. Now, I got a grey leather Fran bag around couple months ago, and I did not get any comment on it. It is a luscoious leather, great looking bag, great volume. I am kind of surprised. Any ideas? Is it the color?


----------



## ElainePG

I've been carrying my Mini 54 in Flame all week, and can't part with it to do a bag change next week. Wow, do I love this bag! 
I even got its twin in Emerald a year later when it was on a Gilt flash sale...


----------



## Mimmy

alice87 said:


> Here is my question. I love MJ and MBMJ bags, and his new line. I used to always get comments on them. Now, I got a grey leather Fran bag around couple months ago, and I did not get any comment on it. It is a luscoious leather, great looking bag, great volume. I am kind of surprised. Any ideas? Is it the color?



MJ and MbMJ bags used to be my favorites! I still love the older MJ bags. I have to be honest though; I sold 4 MbMJ bags over the last 18 months. I just didn't love them anymore. I was really happy with the prices I sold them for though. There is still a lot of MJ/MbMJ love out there, I think.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> I've been carrying my Mini 54 in Flame all week, and can't part with it to do a bag change next week. Wow, do I love this bag!
> I even got its twin in Emerald a year later when it was on a Gilt flash sale...
> View attachment 3446021



Now this is what I'm talking about!! These are stunning bags, Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Now this is what I'm talking about!! These are stunning bags, Elaine!


Thanks, Mimmy! I agree with you about the newer MJ bags... they just don't ring my bell. I haven't bought anything from the new line in... wow... I guess it's been well over two years! I've bought pre-loved, but those were older styles. Like this Baroque:



I'm glad for you that you did well selling your MJ bags. I sold a Baroque XL to Fashionphile, and it went for *peanuts*! I suppose I could have tried on eBay, but it was too much of a hassle, plus I've seen MJ bags sit on eBay for months & months, so I just went the quicker route.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, Mimmy! I agree with you about the newer MJ bags... they just don't ring my bell. I haven't bought anything from the new line in... wow... I guess it's been well over two years! I've bought pre-loved, but those were older styles. Like this Baroque:
> View attachment 3446119
> 
> 
> I'm glad for you that you did well selling your MJ bags. I sold a Baroque XL to Fashionphile, and it went for *peanuts*! I suppose I could have tried on eBay, but it was too much of a hassle, plus I've seen MJ bags sit on eBay for months & months, so I just went the quicker route.



Gorgeous Baroque, Elaine! I think it's mandarin? I have a small Baroque in marine. Purchased new, but at a great price. 

I did sell my bags on eBay. I have to admit though, until I get positive feedback, I am usually biting my nails. 

Here is an old photo of mine.[emoji170]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous Baroque, Elaine! I think it's mandarin? I have a small Baroque in marine. Purchased new, but at a great price.
> 
> I did sell my bags on eBay. I have to admit though, until I get positive feedback, I am usually biting my nails.
> 
> Here is an old photo of mine.[emoji170]
> View attachment 3446313


Yes, my baroque is Mandarin. It's the L, not the XL, size. I had an XL in cognac but sold it; XL was too wide a bag for me. Did MJ make a Baroque size smaller than the Large?
I adore the Mandarin color, but always hesitate to wear it with black because it feels too Halloween-ish. And since I wear mostly black, that's kind of a problem! 
Your bag is pretty. I like the Marine color. I have a Large Single with silver hardware in Bluette... I bought it on the MJ website in January 2014, the instant I heard (on this thread, probably!) that MJ was no longer going to be making quilted bags! The color is "off" in the photo, though... Bluette is not quite this cobalt IRL.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Did MJ make a Baroque size smaller than the Large?



Do you mean baroque single sizes? There's the small, large, and XL


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Do you mean baroque single sizes? There's the small, large, and XL


I never knew that there was a small Baroque... I just thought there was a large and XL. Though in terms of naming, it makes sense that there would be 3 sizes... if there were only 2, I guess they would have called them Small and Large! 
ETA: But then... wait... what size is the Baroque *Single*? Is that the Small, or the Large?????


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I never knew that there was a small Baroque... I just thought there was a large and XL. Though in terms of naming, it makes sense that there would be 3 sizes... if there were only 2, I guess they would have called them Small and Large!
> ETA: But then... wait... what size is the Baroque *Single*? Is that the Small, or the Large?????



I'm not sure if I'll explain this clearly. My brain doesn't really work any more.

The Single is a style name/collection. Baroque is a style within that collection. So there is a baroque Single and there's a quilted Single, like how there's a baroque All in One and a quilted All in One.

There is a small, large, and XL quilted Single and a small, large, and XL baroque Single. Baroque doesn't determine the size, only the style.

(There are other Single styles, just using quilted as an example)


----------



## kateincali

I can't believe I just accepted an offer rather than declining it like I meant to. I didn't want to sell it in the first place (was a gift) but I need the money, and now I just took less than I'm comfortable with.

FML


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> I can't believe I just accepted an offer rather than declining it like I meant to. I didn't want to sell it in the first place (was a gift) but I need the money, and now I just took less than I'm comfortable with.
> 
> FML



That's my ultimate nightmare when using the best offer selling option... How bad is it?


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> That's my ultimate nightmare when using the best offer selling option... How bad is it?



Only $100 less than what I 'wanted' so I'm mostly sad I had to sell it at all since it was sentimental.

Maybe they won't pay and then I'll be sad because I can't pay rent for the week. All sad, all time, just for different reasons lol


----------



## kateincali

I like how there's a constant pop-up asking to rate the app, and the only options are Yes and Later

No is apparently not an option


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Only $100 less than what I 'wanted' so I'm mostly sad I had to sell it at all since it was sentimental.
> 
> Maybe they won't pay and then I'll be sad because I can't pay rent for the week. All sad, all time, just for different reasons lol


Aww, I hope it works out okay for you, faith_ann. 


faith_ann said:


> I like how there's a constant pop-up asking to rate the app, and the only options are Yes and Later
> 
> No is apparently not an option


I am rather annoyed right now by all the things I am asked to rate and review. I try to review products that I have actually purchased, as other people's reviews have helped me at times. 

I no longer participate in surveys for websites.  I was on screen 4(!) of a survey for an online retailer once and my previous selections were lost. The survey then directed me to start over! 

I wanted to tell them how lousy their website was, but the survey was just as bad! So annoying.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Aww, I hope it works out okay for you, faith_ann.
> 
> I am rather annoyed right now by all the things I am asked to rate and review. I try to review products that I have actually purchased, as other people's reviews have helped me at times.
> 
> I no longer participate in surveys for websites.  I was on screen 4(!) of a survey for an online retailer once and my previous selections were lost. The survey then directed me to start over!
> 
> I wanted to tell them how lousy their website was, but the survey was just as bad! So annoying.



Thanks. It has not been fun for awhile now.

I agree that reviews have gotten ridiculous. I really don't care enough about my visit to the post office to answer 25 questions about it.

I got an iced coffee at McDonalds last week and noticed you get a free breakfast sandwich if you answer a few questions online about your service, though. Then the receipt for the free one has the offer for a free one.

It's basically endless free food that I'm actually incredibly allergic to, so I guess the life lesson here is that surveys will slowly kill you, and you shouldn't do them.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's basically endless free food that I'm actually incredibly allergic to, so I guess the life lesson here is that *surveys will slowly kill you, and you shouldn't do them*.


That slogan should be on a t-shirt. I'd buy one.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That slogan should be on a t-shirt. I'd buy one.



Maybe this is how I should be making money instead. Now are you more likely to buy a shirt or a mug?

Research, yo


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Maybe this is how I should be making money instead. Now are you more likely to buy a shirt or a mug?
> 
> Research, yo


Hmmmmm... that's a difficult choice. I guess a t-shirt. As long as it's a nice quality cotton, with a good neckline. Not one of those guy's Hanes tees, which flop all over the place and are only good for working out (and barely even for that).


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Hmmmmm... that's a difficult choice. I guess a t-shirt. As long as it's a nice quality cotton, with a good neckline. Not one of those guy's Hanes tees, which flop all over the place and are only good for working out (and barely even for that).



I don't know if I trust the opinion of someone who doesn't find men's Hanes tees comfy *is suspicious*


----------



## kateincali

. Double


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I don't know if I trust the opinion of someone who doesn't find men's Hanes tees comfy *is suspicious*


They're comfy as sleepshirts. I just don't like the way I look in them when I'm vertical. I prefer closer-cut tees for daytime. 

TMI?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> They're comfy as sleepshirts. I just don't like the way I look in them when I'm vertical. I prefer closer-cut tees for daytime.
> 
> TMI?



That was an acceptable explanation.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> That was an acceptable explanation.


Whew!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Maybe this is how I should be making money instead. Now are you more likely to buy a shirt or a mug?
> 
> Research, yo



In the interest of research; I would like a mug. I could use it to drink my coffee in, while rating numerous things and taking irrelevant, time consuming surveys.[emoji12]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> In the interest of research; I would like a mug. I could use it to drink my coffee in, while rating numerous things and taking irrelevant, time consuming surveys.[emoji12]



Life is truly a circle


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> In the interest of research; I would like a mug. I could use it to drink my coffee in, while rating numerous things and taking irrelevant, time consuming surveys.[emoji12]


Actually, that makes a lot of sense. I'll change to a mug, please.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Actually, that makes a lot of sense. I'll change to a mug, please.



Well it looks like Wesley spent 16 hours printing your t-shirt for *nothing*

It really tired him out, too

Poor poodle


----------



## kateincali

It will never happen, but oh how I love this. 

http://trsy.co/17109376


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Well it looks like Wesley spent 16 hours printing your t-shirt for *nothing*
> 
> It really tired him out, too
> 
> Poor poodle
> View attachment 3447623


Aww, Wesley is adorable! I'll take a t-shirt in addition to a mug, since Wesley worked so hard on it!


faith_ann said:


> It will never happen, but oh how I love this.
> 
> http://trsy.co/17109376
> View attachment 3447624


This is gorgeous, faith_ann! Maybe use the money from your tee and mug sales to fund this?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Aww, Wesley is adorable! I'll take a t-shirt in addition to a mug, since Wesley worked so hard on it!
> 
> This is gorgeous, faith_ann! Maybe use the money from your tee and mug sales to fund this?



Wesley is very adorable. Unfortunately he looks like a street urchin ATM, though. I swear that dog needs a bath every single day.

It's $800, this can happen!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Wesley is very adorable. Unfortunately he looks like a street urchin ATM, though. I swear that dog needs a bath every single day.
> 
> It's $800, this can happen!



Many coffee mugs and t-shirts; maybe Wesley can work a little faster?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Many coffee mugs and t-shirts; maybe Wesley can work a little faster?



I do have three dogs, maybe they can all finally be useful


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It will never happen, but oh how I love this.
> 
> http://trsy.co/17109376
> View attachment 3447624


Wow... that is one stunning bag! I absolutely cannot justify it to myself, but... just... wow.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I do have three dogs, *maybe they can all finally be useful*


I have a vision of a pooch assembly line... but unfortunately it looks like something out of an old I Love Lucy episode.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wow... that is one stunning bag! I absolutely cannot justify it to myself, but... just... wow.



All it needs is two 0's off the price and it's mine [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I have a vision of a pooch assembly line... but unfortunately it looks like something out of an old I Love Lucy episode.



I feel like this is a reference I don't understand


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I feel like this is a reference I don't understand


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


>




The dogs would definitely eat the chocolate.

And then die.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The dogs would definitely eat the chocolate.
> 
> And then die.


But they wouldn't eat the mugs and the t-shirts...


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> But they wouldn't eat the mugs and the t-shirts...



Well, the poodles aren't particularly bright...


----------



## kateincali

My mum is having surgery on her arm tomorrow morning and it's stressing me the f out. She's fine about it. I'm 5 and freaking


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> All it needs is two 0's off the price and it's mine [emoji23]



If it gets reduced to $8, we may have to wrestle for it. Of course we would do this without damaging the bag! I'm small, but scrappy. Luckily, I don't have think I'll have to worry about this, faith_ann.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> If it gets reduced to $8, we may have to wrestle for it. Of course we would do this without damaging the bag! I'm small, but scrappy. Luckily, I don't have think I'll have to worry about this, faith_ann.



If we wrestled for it in jell-o, we could probably charge admission and cover the retail cost of the bag for both of us

The sad thing is that I wouldn't even be above that.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> If we wrestled for it in jell-o, we could probably charge admission and cover the retail cost of the bag for both of us
> 
> The sad thing is that I wouldn't even be above that.



Not sad, brilliant! [emoji848][emoji23][emoji857] I'm not above this either! Since it's your idea you can have this bag; I'll choose another.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Not sad, brilliant! [emoji848][emoji23][emoji857] I'm not above this either! Since it's your idea you can have this bag; I'll choose another.



That's very kind of you!


----------



## kateincali

[emoji177]


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3449284



Is this yours, faith? If yes, I'm jealous, but I'll get over it... maybe. If not, when is our Jello wrestling match?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Is this yours, faith? If yes, I'm jealous, but I'll get over it... maybe. If not, when is our Jello wrestling match?



Heh, yes, it's mine. I would trade it for the pink bag, though. Maybe.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Heh, yes, it's mine. I would trade it for the pink bag, though. Maybe.


It's stunning! What is it? Is the bottom part made of fabric? Love the studded flap!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Heh, yes, it's mine. I would trade it for the pink bag, though. Maybe.



Gorgeous faith; keep this one! After our wrestling match, you can buy the pink one![emoji307]


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It's stunning! What is it? Is the bottom part made of fabric? Love the studded flap!



Thanks! It's all leather.

It's this bag
https://www.modaoperandi.com/marc-jacobs-pre-fall-2013/the-baroque-stud-all-in-one-clutch


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous faith; keep this one! After our wrestling match, you can buy the pink one![emoji307]



Yeah, I was going to sell it but couldn't bring myself to. Most of my black bags have gold HW so the silver is a nice change


----------



## Mimmy

I stalked this bag for the longest time, but it never dropped to a price I felt comfortable with. Your bag is stunning, faith. I could see why you wouldn't let it go!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I stalked this bag for the longest time, but it never dropped to a price I felt comfortable with. Your bag is stunning, faith. I could see why you wouldn't let it go!
> View attachment 3449434



So did I! I nearly cried when one I was watching was something like $750 obo and I found out she took $200 [emoji23]


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> So did I! I nearly cried when one I was watching was something like $750 obo and I found out she took $200 [emoji23]



You had to tell me that didn't you?! [emoji849][emoji27][emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> You had to tell me that didn't you?! [emoji849][emoji27][emoji23]



I like to share my pain

I'm generous like that


----------



## Esquared72

I want this:

https://www.marcjacobs.com/recruit-...2343.html?ptype=productpage&viewmode=Wallets_


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> I want this:
> 
> https://www.marcjacobs.com/recruit-...2343.html?ptype=productpage&viewmode=Wallets_



I like the chipped studs collection too, eehlers. Thinking that it might go on sale... Probably not until later in the year though.


----------



## kateincali

The chipped studs collection is the only thing giving me hope that MJ hasn't gone completely downhill.


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> I like the chipped studs collection too, eehlers. Thinking that it might go on sale... Probably not until later in the year though.





faith_ann said:


> The chipped studs collection is the only thing giving me hope that MJ hasn't gone completely downhill.



Yeah...it's the only collection actually catching my eye from MJ lately. I really like the black chipped studs backpack, too.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Yeah...it's the only collection actually catching my eye from MJ lately. I really like the black chipped studs backpack, too.



It's similar to the Sweet Punk bags, which is my absolute favorite collection.

I love that backpack, too.


----------



## desertdweller

faith_ann said:


> [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3449284


Such a beautiful bag, love it ❤️


----------



## kateincali

desertdweller said:


> Such a beautiful bag, love it [emoji173]️



Thank you


----------



## NikkNak728

The beginning of school has been more than a little stressful, why is May 9 months away [emoji30]


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> The beginning of school has been more than a little stressful, why is May 9 months away [emoji30]


Oh, dear. I thought you were in a new (better) district and a new (more spacious) house? No? Yes? No?


----------



## NikkNak728

ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear. I thought you were in a new (better) district and a new (more spacious) house? No? Yes? No?



Yes to the house- the district is the same I was last year just different building and slightly different position. I thought I would really love it but it turned out to be.. way more work and way more responsibility than I would prefer.


----------



## ElainePG

NikkNak728 said:


> Yes to the house- the district is the same I was last year just different building and slightly different position. I thought I would really love it but it turned out to be.. way more work and way more responsibility than I would prefer.


Oh, that's really a shame. Working with kids is *such* a challenge, and completely exhausting. I was only in the public school system for 5 years (it was my first job) but I have never in my entire life been so tired. And at least I had my own classroom... I wasn't running around from one assignment to another.
I hope it settles down for you soon.


----------



## kateincali

This is a really good deal for a NWT Siouxsie (not my listing)

$249 start bid
https://www.ebay.com/itm/272358481321


----------



## Mimmy

Happy Friday!


Managed to find this MJ zip clutch in black with silver hardware, new, for a great price a year ago. Sadly, when I wanted to use it as a wallet, it's actually quite a bit bigger than my other full size wallets. Took up too much bag space. 

Something about eehlers' Pike Place hobo in rubino, stayed in my mind. It went back to full price after the Nordstrom Anniversary sale. When I saw it marked down for Labor Day, I pounced!

I usually carry a handbag and a tote to work, but today I didn't need to carry my usual load. It fits the wallet with ample room to spare. It also is big enough to carry full size folders; so I was able to only carry one bag today. I like the security the full zipper provides; I'll be able to use it as a travel bag as well. 

Thanks for the inspiration @eehlers!


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3462607
> 
> Managed to find this MJ zip clutch in black with silver hardware, new, for a great price a year ago. Sadly, when I wanted to use it as a wallet, it's actually quite a bit bigger than my other full size wallets. Took up too much bag space.
> 
> Something about eehlers' Pike Place hobo in rubino, stayed in my mind. It went back to full price after the Nordstrom Anniversary sale. When I saw it marked down for Labor Day, I pounced!
> 
> I usually carry a handbag and a tote to work, but today I didn't need to carry my usual load. It fits the wallet with ample room to spare. It also is big enough to carry full size folders; so I was able to only carry one bag today. I like the security the full zipper provides; I'll be able to use it as a travel bag as well.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration @eehlers!


Love this "MJ By The Sea" still life, Mimmy!


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Love this "MJ By The Sea" still life, Mimmy!



Thanks, Elaine! I was happy to see that I managed to get the bird by the clouds in the photo too. [emoji296]️


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Elaine! I was happy to see that I managed to get the bird by the clouds in the photo too. [emoji296]️


Oh, thank you for pointing that out! I missed it the first time, but I see it now. Lovely!


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3462607
> 
> Managed to find this MJ zip clutch in black with silver hardware, new, for a great price a year ago. Sadly, when I wanted to use it as a wallet, it's actually quite a bit bigger than my other full size wallets. Took up too much bag space.
> 
> Something about eehlers' Pike Place hobo in rubino, stayed in my mind. It went back to full price after the Nordstrom Anniversary sale. When I saw it marked down for Labor Day, I pounced!
> 
> I usually carry a handbag and a tote to work, but today I didn't need to carry my usual load. It fits the wallet with ample room to spare. It also is big enough to carry full size folders; so I was able to only carry one bag today. I like the security the full zipper provides; I'll be able to use it as a travel bag as well.
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration @eehlers!



Always happy to inspire! Unfortunately, I think I'm returning mine. I haven't actually carried it yet, but every time I load it up to try it out....the strap just will not stay on my shoulder. Bummed because it's a gorgeous bag. Wish I could make it work. Been procrastinating returning it but think I just need to break down and send it back. Sigh.


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Always happy to inspire! Unfortunately, I think I'm returning mine. I haven't actually carried it yet, but every time I load it up to try it out....the strap just will not stay on my shoulder. Bummed because it's a gorgeous bag. Wish I could make it work. Been procrastinating returning it but think I just need to break down and send it back. Sigh.



Aww, sorry to hear that the strap didn't work out for you, eehlers. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Always happy to inspire! Unfortunately, I think I'm returning mine. I haven't actually carried it yet, but every time I load it up to try it out....the strap just will not stay on my shoulder. Bummed because it's a gorgeous bag. Wish I could make it work. Been procrastinating returning it but think I just need to break down and send it back. Sigh.


Oh, what a shame. I know how much you loved the leather on that bag. 
At least it's Nordstrom, though, and returns aren't a problem.


----------



## Mimmy

I really like this; but it's too small to be useful for me. It's lamb leather too. Did I already say that I really like this?


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies - haven't been around much, but wanted to say hello! Summer was crazy and now school has started, so my son has activities every day of the week. 

Hope you are all well!!!


----------



## ElainePG

gordomom said:


> Hi ladies - haven't been around much, but wanted to say hello! Summer was crazy and now school has started, so my son has activities every day of the week.
> 
> Hope you are all well!!!


Nice to see you, gordomom! Any new MJ purchases to share?


----------



## Mewzie

Ah its been such a long time since I popped in here! But I wanted to share a new purchase.

It's a little smaller than I had hoped but it can fit my iPhone 6, cigarettes and lipgloss so it is all good. I really love the chain even though it is only just long enough to wear as a crossbody when you're 5'7.


----------



## nascar fan

Hi, all!
Just stopping by to show some fabulous shoes I found that match my furry MJ skirt perfectly.   I still can't get the hang of this new format, and i can't figure out why I can't type above the pics.  Oh well.


Hope everyone is happy and well.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3465062
> View attachment 3465063
> 
> Hi, all!
> Just stopping by to show some fabulous shoes I found that match my furry MJ skirt perfectly.   I still can't get the hang of this new format, and i can't figure out why I can't type above the pics.  Oh well.
> View attachment 3465064
> 
> Hope everyone is happy and well.


Hi, nas! Love those shoes. I don't remember the skirt. It's furry, you say? Which season?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Hi, nas! Love those shoes. I don't remember the skirt. It's furry, you say? Which season?


Really?  It's fall 11 I believe.
I'll find pic.  You will remember.  I about wore y'all out with it.  LOL!


----------



## nascar fan

the shoes


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Really?  It's fall 11 I believe.
> I'll find pic.  You will remember.  I about wore y'all out with it.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465068
> View attachment 3465071


Oh, right... now I remember. And don't you have the matching sweater from the show, but the sweater is kind of open-weave, and then you went out of your mind trying to find a matching cami to wear under it?
Am I remembering this correctly, or did I dream it?


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Oh, right... now I remember. And don't you have the matching sweater from the show, but the sweater is kind of open-weave, and then you went out of your mind trying to find a matching cami to wear under it?
> Am I remembering this correctly, or did I dream it?


I did get the matching sweater. The open weave is what the model is wearing.  Yeah, the cami was the prob but finally found the perfect match at  Walford.


----------



## Mimmy

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3465062
> View attachment 3465063
> 
> Hi, all!
> Just stopping by to show some fabulous shoes I found that match my furry MJ skirt perfectly.   I still can't get the hang of this new format, and i can't figure out why I can't type above the pics.  Oh well.
> View attachment 3465064
> 
> Hope everyone is happy and well.



Stunning, nascar!


----------



## nascar fan

Mimmy said:


> Stunning, nascar!



Thanks!  I don't believe we've met.   (if we have, apologies!)


----------



## Mimmy

nascar fan said:


> Thanks!  I don't believe we've met.   (if we have, apologies!)



You're correct, nascar. I previously only lurked on the MJ thread. It's only recently that I've posted here.[emoji173]️


----------



## nascar fan

Mimmy said:


> You're correct, nascar. I previously only lurked on the MJ thread. It's only recently that I've posted here.[emoji173]️


Cool!  
I pop in and out.  I used to be totally here nearly 24/7 but somehow I strayed.  But my heart is totally here and with MJ.  Kind of like a first love.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> View attachment 3465062
> View attachment 3465063
> 
> Hi, all!
> Just stopping by to show some fabulous shoes I found that match my furry MJ skirt perfectly.   I still can't get the hang of this new format, and i can't figure out why I can't type above the pics.  Oh well.
> View attachment 3465064
> 
> Hope everyone is happy and well.



The second photo loaded first, so
initially I thought you had purchased fluffy shoes and was really struggling to find something nice to say.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The second photo loaded first, so
> initially I thought you had purchased fluffy shoes and was really struggling to find something nice to say.



You could have said "Gorgeous snuggly bedroom slippers!"


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> The second photo loaded first, so
> initially I thought you had purchased fluffy shoes and was really struggling to find something nice to say.



Lol!!!  You could have said whatever came to mind anyway. [emoji4]


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You could have said "Gorgeous snuggly bedroom slippers!"


 
"Those are so unique!"


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> "Those are so unique!"


Or my personal favorite: "Those are VERY unique" (as though there's some other kind of unique, maybe not quite as unique??? Only ever-so-slightly unique?????).


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> Or my personal favorite: "Those are VERY unique" (as though there's some other kind of unique, maybe not quite as unique??? Only ever-so-slightly unique?????).


I usually end up saying "interesting"


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> I usually end up saying "interesting"


LOVE it!


----------



## nascar fan

The Puff
I guess y'all were supposed to read my mind that the puff is the puff and the shoes are the shoes.  LOL!  
I sure miss you ladies.  I really do.    I think the MJ runway show is tomorrow, isn't it?


----------



## nascar fan

Thoughts on the runway show?


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Thoughts on the runway show?


I know the hair isn't the point, but it distracted me. As for the clothes, there were some military-style jackets (paired with camo-patterned dresses) that I quite liked. A couple with puffed sleeves, a couple of others with regular set-in sleeves. Other than that, everything was too sequined or flouncy for my taste. 

There was one bag I liked... it was a kind of raspberry-colored leather, with a swirly pattern etched into it. A shoulder-strap bag, looked to be about 13" wide. Did you see that one? Is it on the MJ site, or was it just created for the fashion show?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> I usually end up saying "interesting"


You're fooling no one with that, though


----------



## nascar fan

ElainePG said:


> I know the hair isn't the point, but it distracted me. As for the clothes, there were some military-style jackets (paired with camo-patterned dresses) that I quite liked. A couple with puffed sleeves, a couple of others with regular set-in sleeves. Other than that, everything was too sequined or flouncy for my taste.
> 
> There was one bag I liked... it was a kind of raspberry-colored leather, with a swirly pattern etched into it. A shoulder-strap bag, looked to be about 13" wide. Did you see that one? Is it on the MJ site, or was it just created for the fashion show?


i don't remember it.  will go back and look.  At first I hated the show, but then I tried to picture how it would flow down to real people.  It just seems like it's for such a young crowd.  He's left his own age out.  Makes me sad.  I prefer the sophisticated Marc.


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> i don't remember it.  will go back and look.  At first I hated the show, but then I tried to picture how it would flow down to real people.  It just seems like it's for such a young crowd.  He's left his own age out.  Makes me sad.  I prefer the sophisticated Marc.


They were dreadlocks, and they were made out of wool, clipped onto the models' own hair. They looked strange, I thought. Then again, as you say, the entire show was pitched to a very young crowd, so maybe this is a "thing."


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> They were dreadlocks, and they were made out of wool, clipped onto the models' own hair. They looked strange, I thought. Then again, as you say, the entire show was pitched to a very young crowd, so maybe this is a "thing."
> View attachment 3468402



People with too much time on their hands are offended by the hair. My eyes only roll so far back.

http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/09/marc-jacobs-comments-on-dreadlock-controversy.html


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> People with too much time on their hands are offended by the hair. My eyes only roll so far back.
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/09/marc-jacobs-comments-on-dreadlock-controversy.html


----------



## Mimmy

A balanced article in the Washington Post. Marc Jacobs thanked the author on his Insta. 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...s-and-dreadlocks-is-ridiculous/?client=safari


----------



## ElainePG

Thanks for the link, Mimmy. 
This is the jacket I liked from the show. In the off-runway version the sleeves would probably be a little less puffed, which would be better.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the link, Mimmy.
> This is the jacket I liked from the show. In the off-runway version the sleeves would probably be a little less puffed, which would be better.
> View attachment 3469141



I liked some of the jackets too, Elaine. I guess I will see how they look when they are actually produced, and if they go on sale! [emoji6]

I watched the show on my iPhone. I had trouble seeing the bags well, and nothing wowed me enough to search too much for it. If something eventually makes it into production that I like, it will be a happy surprise!


----------



## kateincali

I like the pink dress


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I like the pink dress
> View attachment 3470044


I like the red trimmed jacket that the model in front of her is wearing.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I like the red trimmed jacket that the model in front of her is wearing.



I think that I do, too, but I can't quite tell what's on the red jacket (sequins?)


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> People with too much time on their hands are offended by the hair. My eyes only roll so far back.
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/09/marc-jacobs-comments-on-dreadlock-controversy.html



i like his comments and think they were appropriate.
What's wrong with people?????
I thought the hair was quite cool


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> i like his comments and think they were appropriate.
> What's wrong with people?????
> I thought the hair was quite cool



Many people appear not to have actual problems in life and decide to create them.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I think that I do, too, but I can't quite tell what's on the red jacket (sequins?)


I can't tell what the trim is... based on how "glittery" the entire show was, sequins is a good guess!


----------



## gordomom

ElainePG said:


> Nice to see you, gordomom! Any new MJ purchases to share?



I picked up a super cute tiny MBMJ PTTM crossbody. No idea the name of it. I had never seen the style before. Will try to post a photo! [emoji307]

How about you? Any goodies? [emoji4] Faith keeps instigating by sending me links to gorgeous bags...


----------



## gordomom

ElainePG said:


> I like the red trimmed jacket that the model in front of her is wearing.



I like the blue one [emoji4]


----------



## ElainePG

gordomom said:


> I picked up a super cute tiny MBMJ PTTM crossbody. No idea the name of it. I had never seen the style before. Will try to post a photo! [emoji307]
> 
> How about you? Any goodies? [emoji4] Faith keeps instigating by sending me links to gorgeous bags...


The last bag I bought was in October 2015! (And it wasn't MJ....  ) I've bought a few Hermès scarves, but other than silk I've been good. Or bad, depending on how you parse it!


----------



## Esquared72

I just got an email about a sale. It includes the chipped stud stuff we like...looks like 30% off.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I just got an email about a sale. It includes the chipped stud stuff we like...looks like 30% off.



Are you planning to get anything? I'm still curious what the studs feel like (plastic-y or sweet punk-ish?)


----------



## ElainePG

I want to get this book when it comes out next week!
https://www.amazon.com/dp/078933261...TF8&colid=2TR0I2IZBOAHP&coliid=I3J9TJ0UOQGR48


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I just got an email about a sale. It includes the chipped stud stuff we like...looks like 30% off.


I'm tempted by the Chipped Studs Saddle Bag, but I'm worried that the strap might be too wide & would slip off my shoulder. The web site says the strap drop is 22"... is that generally long enough to be worn cross body? I know it depends on height; I'm 5' tall.

I remember you returned an MJ bag that you bought at the Nordstrom sale because of something to do with the strap, but I can't remember what the problem was... too thin? Too wide? Too slippery?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I want to get this book when it comes out next week!
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/078933261...TF8&colid=2TR0I2IZBOAHP&coliid=I3J9TJ0UOQGR48
> View attachment 3472006



This is adorable!

And I know you didn't ask me, but 22" should be long enough for crossbody for you. I'm 5'11" and while I don't use mine crossbody, that length would work for me if I did.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Are you planning to get anything? I'm still curious what the studs feel like (plastic-y or sweet punk-ish?)


I'd like to get the phone wristlet, but I need to not be buying anything. My company is going through a major leadership shakedown and I'm not sure my job is going to survive the drama. Of course, the stress just makes me want to shop more so that's a bit problematic.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I'd like to get the phone wristlet, but I need to not be buying anything. My company is going through a major leadership shakedown and I'm not sure my job is going to survive the drama. Of course, the stress just makes me want to shop more so that's a bit problematic.



I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it'll only be good news for you!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it'll only be good news for you!


Thanks. Part of the joys of working for a company that's owned by a private equity firm. Volatility and always the looming threat of being sold. 

Knowing me, I may say screw it and get the wallet anyway.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I'd like to get the phone wristlet, but I need to not be buying anything. My company is going through a major leadership shakedown and I'm not sure my job is going to survive the drama. Of course, the stress just makes me want to shop more so that's a bit problematic.


That is scary, eehlers! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> I'd like to get the phone wristlet, but I need to not be buying anything. My company is going through a major leadership shakedown and I'm not sure my job is going to survive the drama. Of course, the stress just makes me want to shop more so that's a bit problematic.



Sorry to hear that you're going through this stressful time now, eehlers. 

The chipped studs are tempting me too, but I think that I'm going to resist.


----------



## Esquared72

Thanks, guys....and sorry... I didn't mean to be a downer!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> This is adorable!
> 
> And I know you didn't ask me, but 22" should be long enough for crossbody for you. I'm 5'11" and while I don't use mine crossbody, that length would work for me if I did.


Thanks. I'm a bit tempted, but worried because it's a final sale and I've not tried the bag IRL. So I'll probably pass on it.


----------



## kateincali

I have a 3 hour exam this afternoon for a job that ticks nearly all the boxes in the list of things I am not good at.

Help me. 

Maybe I'm more competent than I give myself credit for. I've been so unsuccessful at finding an 'I'm a real adult' job that I've started to think I'm not good at anything. 

Probably because I'm not.

Unless you need to know the style name of a bag. Why isn't that a job?! 

I've also been ill and running a fever for four days, so I'm sure a 3 hour, high stress exam will go wonderfully. #positivethoughts


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I have a 3 hour exam this afternoon for a job that ticks nearly all the boxes in the list of things I am not good at.
> 
> Help me.
> 
> Maybe I'm more competent than I give myself credit for. I've been so unsuccessful at finding an 'I'm a real adult' job that I've started to think I'm not good at anything.
> 
> Probably because I'm not.
> 
> Unless you need to know the style name of a bag. Why isn't that a job?!
> 
> I've also been ill and running a fever for four days, so I'm sure a 3 hour, high stress exam will go wonderfully. #positivethoughts



I am sending you positive thoughts, faith! Hope you nail it! [emoji375] Hope you feel better too.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I am sending you positive thoughts, faith! Hope you nail it! [emoji375] Hope you feel better too.



Thank you on both accounts! [emoji253]


----------



## kateincali

Well that couldn't possibly have gone worse.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Well that couldn't possibly have gone worse.



Dang...really? I'm so sorry. Stress and sickness don't lend themselves to peak performance.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Well that couldn't possibly have gone worse.


Oh, I'm so sorry! I just saw your post, so I wasn't able to send positive healing vibes down the coast to you earlier today. Do you know for sure that it went badly, or are you assuming?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Well that couldn't possibly have gone worse.



Aww, faith; maybe it didn't go as badly as you thought? Concentrate on getting better; we are all here for you. [emoji253]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Dang...really? I'm so sorry. Stress and sickness don't lend themselves to peak performance.





ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry! I just saw your post, so I wasn't able to send positive healing vibes down the coast to you earlier today. Do you know for sure that it went badly, or are you assuming?





Mimmy said:


> Aww, faith; maybe it didn't go as badly as you thought? Concentrate on getting better; we are all here for you. [emoji253]




Thank you, guys 

I don't know what made me think it was something I could do.

It was for police dispatch, which is actually highly stressful. That's just the perfect job for someone who has had a base line stress level of 110% for the last two years.

I don't hear very well. I have no idea why. Doctors told my mother I was deaf as a baby, but every hearing test I've ever had done later on found nothing wrong. Whatever. Anyway, I rely a lot on visuals to understand people. I can't read lips but I can piece things together (about 85% of the time) by watching lip movement and concluding the logical words. 

So the test was heavily audio and having to enter in the information spoken. I had no idea what half the words were. By the time I could figure out the words I had missed ("they mention driving so logically they're talking about a car" type thing), I was behind, rinse, repeat.

There were loud beeps while the audio continued to alert you to emergency text calls, and you'd have to select Police, Fire, etc. while still listening to the audio and entering in information. I do not react well to unexpected short, loud sounds. (Maybe it's because my mother tried to get me to react to anything by banging pans and the like near my head after they told her I was deaf? lol I'm kidding but maybe I'm not...) My hands start shaking, there are more beeps, and awesome, I'm starting to have a panic attack now. If anyone ever wants to watch me suddenly start to hysterically sob, don't warn me when you hammer in a nail. 

So I'm half-way through and I've very obviously completely failed this so far. Tests have timed out. Most of the boxes on what I did submit are empty. I politely said this was not the right fit for me and left. I'm not the person you want deciding things in life and death situations, anyway, which I knew coming in but thought I could magically be awesome at. One of the guys in charge of the test very sweetly came out after me and suggested other jobs for the crazy girl to apply to. 

I mean, there's a reason why a job that starts at $25 an hour and has a great schedule and benefits has been severely understaffed for years, and that's because the job is awful. But that was still pathetic of me. I thought I could do better purely because it wasn't an option not to do well, but it apparently doesn't work like that. 

That was long. Sorry. 

TL;DR Yes, it went that badly.


----------



## kateincali

It actually could have been worse - I hadn't even gotten to the part where I had to read a map and determine routes.

"Head south on...wait which way is south again? Ok turn left, I meant right...The address is 16 Oak. No. 61 Oak. 19 Oak. Sorry."

I also apologize to the poor imaginary plumber that I sent Utility to, rather than EMS, because I read the words out of order. I hope the imaginary Utility people know imaginary CPR.


----------



## ElainePG

It sounds beyond grim, Faith. I'm so very sorry!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It sounds beyond grim, Faith. I'm so very sorry!



It's ok. Just let me know if you know anyone who needs a kidney before bills are due next week. I'll part with it for cheap!


----------



## Mimmy

Sounds like it would be a very stressful job, faith. I'm not good at maps or directions either. 

I appreciate that you know the names of bags. I don't know why this can't be a job. [emoji53]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Sounds like it would be a very stressful job, faith. I'm not good at maps or directions either.
> 
> I appreciate that you know the names of bags. I don't know why this can't be a job. [emoji53]



No one (I assume) wants to hire me for recognizing obscure actors and knowing what series/films they've been in, either.

My ability to tell people that's the actor who was in episode 20 of whatever show 10 years ago is monetarily unappreciated.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> No one (I assume) wants to hire me for recognizing obscure actors and knowing what series/films they've been in, either.
> 
> My ability to tell people that's the actor who was in episode 20 of whatever show 10 years ago is monetarily unappreciated.


And imagine... just *imagine*... if that actor were to be carrying an equally-obscure MJ bag!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> And imagine... just *imagine*... if that actor were to be carrying an equally-obscure MJ bag!



Not an obscure style, but Chrissy Metz was carrying a Hillier in the pilot episode of This Is Us during the weight loss meeting.

I'm sure you needed to know that.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Not an obscure style, but Chrissy Metz was carrying a Hillier in the pilot episode of This Is Us during the weight loss meeting.
> 
> I'm sure you needed to know that.


My life is complete!  Who is Chrissy Metz when she's at home?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> My life is complete!  Who is Chrissy Metz when she's at home?



She's Chrissy Metz at home. The character is Kate.

And This Is Us had a great pilot episode if anyone isn't sure if they should watch


----------



## Esquared72

I have been trying to figure out how to leverage the fact that I remember every song lyric ever, as well as the artist who sang it (especially since I can't remember squat that I learned in grad school). 

My company's new CEO is giving us much reason to believe we'll soon be on the chopping block, so maybe we should team up, faith. Surely someone wants to pay us for all of this random pop culture knowledge!!


----------



## RueMonge

faith_ann said:


> Unless you need to know the style name of a bag. Why isn't that a job?!



I hope it's ok to eavesdrop and jump in. I'm so sorry about the dreadful test.

You could work for Fashionphile.  I'm as serious as a heart attack. In Beverly Hills they have authenticators who check your bag and give you a valuation when you take something in to sell.  Also girls who do the listings, descriptions, manage the auctions, store the bags, etc.  They seem to have much more stock at their Carlsbad location now, so there must be people there too. It's your skill set


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I have been trying to figure out how to leverage the fact that I remember every song lyric ever, as well as the artist who sang it (especially since I can't remember squat that I learned in grad school).
> 
> My company's new CEO is giving us much reason to believe we'll soon be on the chopping block, so maybe we should team up, faith. Surely someone wants to pay us for all of this random pop culture knowledge!!



I'm really sorry that it looks to be bad news. I hope that it turns out not to be. We're here if you need to vent!

I'll start designing our business cards.


----------



## kateincali

RueMonge said:


> I hope it's ok to eavesdrop and jump in. I'm so sorry about the dreadful test.
> 
> You could work for Fashionphile.  I'm as serious as a heart attack. In Beverly Hills they have authenticators who check your bag and give you a valuation when you take something in to sell.  Also girls who do the listings, descriptions, manage the auctions, store the bags, etc.  They seem to have much more stock at their Carlsbad location now, so there must be people there too. It's your skill set



Not eavesdropping, it was a public meltdown and everyone got an invite  

That probably is a job I would be good at. Unfortunately, I don't have a car, so my search is limited to areas nearby or that pay enough to justify Uber.


----------



## RueMonge

faith_ann said:


> Not eavesdropping, it was a public meltdown and everyone got an invite
> 
> That probably is a job I would be good at. Unfortunately, I don't have a car, so my search is limited to areas nearby or that pay enough to justify Uber.



I think I hoped Carlsbad was close to you, or at least easy to get to by Amtrak.  You'd probably make a great SA at a store with high end bags.


----------



## pookybear

RueMonge said:


> I think I hoped Carlsbad was close to you, or at least easy to get to by Amtrak.  You'd probably make a great SA at a store with high end bags.



I second this (sorry for jumping in, I just popped in to read) - faith you'd do very well as a SA!! How about one of the boutiques at utc?

But yes, Fashionphile sounds amazing for you - tradesy is in LA too, if you want to move up north a bit


----------



## kateincali

I've applied to everything I can find and left my resume at places that might soon be hiring. The thing yesterday was the only place I've heard back from in months.


----------



## RueMonge

faith_ann said:


> I've applied to everything I can find and left my resume at places that might soon be hiring. The thing yesterday was the only place I've heard back from in months.



Shoot, that sucks.  I know it's hard out there. One of my sons, with a recent degree in computer blah blah, works at target. Only thing he can get so far.  Not to be a downer....he'll get there. And I believe you will too.  We are rooting for you!


----------



## kateincali

RueMonge said:


> Shoot, that sucks.  I know it's hard out there. One of my sons, with a recent degree in computer blah blah, works at target. Only thing he can get so far.  Not to be a downer....he'll get there. And I believe you will too.  We are rooting for you!



It's definitely rough. If I had the money to get passports, etc., I would just move to Mexico where rent is so much cheaper. I've been staying in a run down motel for nearly a year and it's $1500 a month (and I have to leave every 28 days). It's impossible to find a job to cover even my minimum expenses.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I'm really sorry that it looks to be bad news. I hope that it turns out not to be. We're here if you need to vent!
> 
> I'll start designing our business cards.



Ditto on the venting!

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. It really seems to be a crappy job market right now. I'm hoping things will open up some post-election. 

I am fortunate to be in the DC/Baltimore market, which tends to fare a bit better in terms of opportunities, but it's still tough to even get a call, much less an interview. 

Oy, I'm just loaded with sunshine, unicorns and rainbows, aren't I? 

TGIF, and TG for dollar wing and draft night at the local dive. Cheers.


----------



## kwlovegh

Hi, guys, could you please help me to authenticate 3 bags? Thank you very much indeed.
The first one is,
Item: Marc Jacobs leather bag
List number: 311700559675
Seller: runner10208
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/311700559675?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

The second one is.
Item: Marc Jacobs genuine leather cream bag
List number:152246293362
Seller: gem_smith1985
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marc-Jaco...293362?hash=item2372961372:g:jxkAAOSwAuZX3o7D

The third one is,
Item: Marc Jacobs Grey Leather Bag
List number: 252546045545
Seller: kha7-8 
Link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252546045545


----------



## RueMonge

faith_ann said:


> It's definitely rough. If I had the money to get passports, etc., I would just move to Mexico where rent is so much cheaper. I've been staying in a run down motel for nearly a year and it's $1500 a month (and I have to leave every 28 days). It's impossible to find a job to cover even my minimum expenses.



It's a testament to your character that you're still plugging along. As a mom, I feel helpless and mad on your behalf.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Ditto on the venting!
> 
> I'm sorry you're having such a hard time. It really seems to be a crappy job market right now. I'm hoping things will open up some post-election.
> 
> I am fortunate to be in the DC/Baltimore market, which tends to fare a bit better in terms of opportunities, but it's still tough to even get a call, much less an interview.
> 
> Oy, I'm just loaded with sunshine, unicorns and rainbows, aren't I?
> 
> TGIF, and TG for dollar wing and draft night at the local dive. Cheers.



I would be much better off if I could get to LA, I think. My mothers work moved up there and she tried commuting for a week, but it was impossible. There seems to be more opportunity in LA, though.

Well I hope you had a good dollar wing and draft night, at least!


----------



## kateincali

RueMonge said:


> It's a testament to your character that you're still plugging along. As a mom, I feel helpless and mad on your behalf.



That's sweet of you. I can't say I feel particularly resilient these days, heh.


----------



## kateincali

Does anyone know where I can find a mini cross to tie Ella down to so that I can cut her nails?

It looks cute and tiny but it turns psychotic real quick.

(In fairness to Ella, her original owner didn't cut her nails for five years, so I guess it's understandable that it freaks her out)


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a mini cross to tie Ella down to so that I can cut her nails?
> 
> It looks cute and tiny but it turns psychotic real quick.
> 
> (In fairness to Ella, her original owner didn't cut her nails for five years, so I guess it's understandable that it freaks her out)
> 
> View attachment 3474902



Ella is so cute!! I would try eBay or Amazon for the cross. Just joking of course; sad that her original owner was so neglectful! [emoji35]


----------



## gordomom

ElainePG said:


> The last bag I bought was in October 2015! (And it wasn't MJ....  ) I've bought a few Hermès scarves, but other than silk I've been good. Or bad, depending on how you parse it!



Blasphemy! [emoji1][emoji307] I'm sure they are lovely!! Diversity is a good thing, right?


----------



## gordomom

faith_ann said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a mini cross to tie Ella down to so that I can cut her nails?
> 
> It looks cute and tiny but it turns psychotic real quick.
> 
> (In fairness to Ella, her original owner didn't cut her nails for five years, so I guess it's understandable that it freaks her out)
> 
> View attachment 3474902



She's soooo cute!! [emoji179]


----------



## ElainePG

gordomom said:


> Blasphemy! [emoji1][emoji307] I'm sure they are lovely!! Diversity is a good thing, right?


Diversity is for sure a good thing. So is parsimony (they tell me. I wouldn't know.)


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Ella is so cute!! I would try eBay or Amazon for the cross. Just joking of course; sad that her original owner was so neglectful! [emoji35]



Um yes, I was joking, too! 

Yeah, she seemed to have no idea that you're supposed to cut a dogs nails, even though they were so long they curled. Many people aren't very bright...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Um yes, I was joking, too!
> 
> Yeah, she seemed to have no idea that you're supposed to cut a dogs nails, even though they were so long they curled. Many people aren't very bright...


Oh, faith, that's just awful. Honestly... some people simply shouldn't be permitted to own animals.


----------



## kateincali

gordomom said:


> She's soooo cute!! [emoji179]



It's the only reason she's alive.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh, faith, that's just awful. Honestly... some people simply shouldn't be permitted to own animals.



There really should be some sort of test before you can own an animal or have a child. 

She also fed her like a pig, which might explain why Ella ate one of my mums post-surgery compression gel packs this morning. She must think I starve her.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Diversity is for sure a good thing. So is parsimony (they tell me. I wouldn't know.)



I don't exactly understand why, but the use of the word parsimony delights me.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I don't exactly understand why, but the use of the word parsimony delights me.


HTH!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I don't exactly understand why, but the use of the word parsimony delights me.



Parsimony; I need to start using this word in my vocabulary and try to practice this a bit more in my life!

Please don't judge me, but someone on another thread said they needed a capacious bag. I had to look up the meaning of capacious.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Parsimony; I need to start using this word in my vocabulary and try to practice this a bit more in my life!
> 
> Please don't judge me, but someone on another thread said they needed a capacious bag. I had to look up the meaning of capacious.



I feel like the only person who would say they need a capacious bag is someone with a thesaurus browser extension. 

"I know words, I know the best words."


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I feel like the only person who would say they need a capacious bag is someone with a thesaurus browser extension.
> 
> "I know words, I know the best words."



Thanks, faith. I would have known what roomy or large meant. [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Parsimony; I need to start using this word in my vocabulary and try to practice this a bit more in my life!
> 
> Please don't judge me, but someone on another thread said *they needed a capacious bag*. I had to look up the meaning of capacious.


When I was first reading your post, Mimmy, I thought the person had said they needed a *capricious* bag. 
Really? A bag that made them laugh? Maybe one of those KS bags in the shape of a kangaroo???


----------



## kateincali

I'm a capricious person in search of a capacious bag.


----------



## kateincali

I'm starving. I want pancakes but cannot have them, which is probably why I want them.


----------



## gordomom

faith_ann said:


> It's the only reason she's alive.



[emoji15]


----------



## gordomom

faith_ann said:


> I'm starving. I want pancakes but cannot have them, which is probably why I want them.



Why can't you have them? I would share...of course, I'm not supposed to have them either [emoji1]


----------



## kateincali

gordomom said:


> [emoji15]



Well it's true lol She's adorable but high maintenance.


----------



## kateincali

gordomom said:


> Why can't you have them? I would share...of course, I'm not supposed to have them either [emoji1]



You've mistaken me for a fancy person with things like a kitchen and a stove and a place to properly store food


----------



## gordomom

ElainePG said:


> Diversity is for sure a good thing. So is parsimony (they tell me. I wouldn't know.)



You and me both! There's this thing I've heard about called self control. I think Faith is my evil nemesis when it comes to self control. [emoji1][emoji307]


----------



## Mimmy

I'll share.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> I'll share.
> View attachment 3476084


You're much nicer than I am, Mimmy. I was going to offer Faith a rice cake, which is about all I have in the way of carbs in my cupboard. (I was, however, going to offer to put peanut butter on it. I'm generous that way. I'm not parsimonious when it comes to peanut butter.  )


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I'll share.
> View attachment 3476084



I see you are a fan of syrup ;p


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You're much nicer than I am, Mimmy. I was going to offer Faith a rice cake, which is about all I have in the way of carbs in my cupboard. (I was, however, going to offer to put peanut butter on it. I'm generous that way. I'm not parsimonious when it comes to peanut butter.  )



Can I request chunky peanut butter, by any chance?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I see you are a fan of syrup ;p



Yes, and butter too! 

Today is Day 1, of a 30 Day Ab Challenge for me. Seriously. [emoji14]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Can I request chunky peanut butter, by any chance?


I have 1 1/2 jars of creamy in the cupboard... but for you, Faith? I'll make a special trip. To Monterey Bay.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Yes, and butter too!
> 
> Today is Day 1, of a 30 Day Ab Challenge for me. Seriously. [emoji14]


Seriously?
Does it involve eating (not eating, that is), exercising, or some of each?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I have 1 1/2 jars of creamy in the cupboard... but for you, Faith? I'll make a special trip. To Monterey Bay.
> View attachment 3476226



You buy creamy peanut butter?

You monster.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> You buy creamy peanut butter?
> 
> You monster.



Ha! I say this to my husband all the time. He will only eat creamy peanut butter.... I don't know if this is some exercise in deprivation or what but it just seems unnatural.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Ha! I say this to my husband all the time. He will only eat creamy peanut butter.... I don't know if this is some exercise in deprivation or what but it just seems unnatural.



I didn't realize there was even a true preference. I've always assumed you only bought creamy peanut butter if the store was out of crunchy and you were absolutely desperate.

Or if a guy hands you a jar when you're walking by. Which is the only reason I have some.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I didn't realize there was even a true preference. I've always assumed you only bought creamy peanut butter if the store was out of crunchy and you were absolutely desperate.
> 
> Or if a guy hands you a jar when you're walking by. Which is the only reason I have some.


I don't like the little bits getting stuck in my teeth. 
Is that TMI?


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Seriously?
> Does it involve eating (not eating, that is), exercising, or some of each?



I am still eating. It involves doing a lot of crunches. Today was 30; the number varies from day to day. The most I will have to do is 150. It's only Day 1; a lot can happen in a month. 

I eat well. This does not always translate into a healthy diet. I will think about modifying my diet. [emoji848]

I only have creamy peanut butter in my house too. [emoji537]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> I am still eating. It involves doing a lot of crunches. Today was 30; the number varies from day to day. The most I will have to do is 150. It's only Day 1; a lot can happen in a month.
> 
> I eat well. This does not always translate into a healthy diet. I will think about modifying my diet. [emoji848]
> 
> I only have creamy peanut butter in my house too. [emoji537]


Good luck with days 2 through 30!
And I'm so glad I'm not the only one with creamy peanut butter in the house. I was beginning to think I was weird. Or something.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Good luck with days 2 through 30!
> And I'm so glad I'm not the only one with creamy peanut butter in the house. I was beginning to think I was weird. Or something.



Thanks, Elaine! 

It's possible that I'm weird; but not because I have creamy peanut butter in my house. [emoji12]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Elaine!
> 
> It's possible that I'm weird; but not because I have creamy peanut butter in my house. [emoji12]


Me too. Exactly.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I didn't realize there was even a true preference. I've always assumed you only bought creamy peanut butter if the store was out of crunchy and you were absolutely desperate.
> 
> *Or if a guy hands you a jar when you're walking by*. Which is the only reason I have some.


You have random guys handing you jars of peanut butter when you walk down the street? Just wondering.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I don't like the little bits getting stuck in my teeth.
> Is that TMI?



I have not experienced this.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> You have random guys handing you jars of peanut butter when you walk down the street? Just wondering.



It was actually given to my mum, but that's hardly the strangest thing that can happen to you when you're downtown San Diego.


----------



## kateincali

Just because there are two of you with creamy peanut butter, that doesn't mean you aren't weird. 

It just means you're both weird.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Just because there are two of you with creamy peanut butter, that doesn't mean you aren't weird.
> 
> It just means you're both weird.



[nodding my head as I eat my breakfast of wheat toast with super chunk peanut butter]

My DH, the other creamy peanut butter lover, is also weird so I think we're establishing a correlation. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> [nodding my head as I eat my breakfast of wheat toast with super chunk peanut butter]
> 
> My DH, the other creamy peanut butter lover, is also weird so I think we're establishing a correlation. [emoji6]



Forget the election, this is what truly divides America.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Forget the election, this is what truly divides America.


So at tonight's debate, there will be a jar of peanut butter arguing with another jar of peanut butter?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> So at tonight's debate, there will be a jar of peanut butter arguing with another jar of peanut butter?



Let's not pretend that a jar of peanut butter wouldn't be better than at least one of the candidates


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Let's not pretend that a jar of peanut butter wouldn't be better than at least one of the candidates



True dat


----------



## Esquared72

Hey. Happy Friday. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Hey. Happy Friday. How's everyone doing?



Happy Friday! I've had a week filled with minor annoyances and stupidities, but other than that, I'm well. [emoji12]

How's your week been?


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> Happy Friday! I've had a week filled with minor annoyances and stupidities, but other than that, I'm well. [emoji12]
> 
> How's your week been?



Lol... I would describe my week exactly the same way. Well, a couple major annoyances on top of the minor, but overall...I'm doing okay.  

Currently drinking a hard pumpkin cider (it's seriously like alcoholic apple pie) while DH makes chili. So not much to complain about in the current moment. [emoji41][emoji481]


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Lol... I would describe my week exactly the same way. Well, a couple major annoyances on top of the minor, but overall...I'm doing okay.
> 
> Currently drinking a hard pumpkin cider (it's seriously like alcoholic apple pie) while DH makes chili. So not much to complain about in the current moment. [emoji41][emoji481]


Have you heard more about the work situation? Or aren't we talking about that on a Friday night while drinking alcoholic apple pie?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Have you heard more about the work situation? Or aren't we talking about that on a Friday night while drinking alcoholic apple pie?



Nothing new...which is part of the annoyance....it's a rather effed up limbo to be living in. Things may be fine for me/my team, or I may be really delusional. There's just not much information being given to anyone in the organization and what is shared tends to be discouraging. This new guy seems wholly mediocre (and rather stupid). So....good times! [emoji12]


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Lol... I would describe my week exactly the same way. Well, a couple major annoyances on top of the minor, but overall...I'm doing okay.
> 
> Currently drinking a hard pumpkin cider (it's seriously like alcoholic apple pie) while DH makes chili. So not much to complain about in the current moment. [emoji41][emoji481]





eehlers said:


> Nothing new...which is part of the annoyance....it's a rather effed up limbo to be living in. Things may be fine for me/my team, or I may be really delusional. There's just not much information being given to anyone in the organization and what is shared tends to be discouraging. This new guy seems wholly mediocre (and rather stupid). So....good times! [emoji12]



The hard pumpkin cider sounds great, eehlers!
I am lacking in a Friday night adult beverage. 

Hopefully things will work out for you and your team.


----------



## cfrozal23

So its been a couple of years since I came and posted.... pulled the trigger on a large single today.. missed it.  Still on the search for my Devil Wears Prada - Multi Pocket... and have had 2 more kids since I last said hello.. hope everyone is well


----------



## Mimmy

cfrozal23 said:


> So its been a couple of years since I came and posted.... pulled the trigger on a large single today.. missed it.  Still on the search for my Devil Wears Prada - Multi Pocket... and have had 2 more kids since I last said hello.. hope everyone is well



Hi, cfrozal! I'm not new to tPF, but previously I did not post on this thread. I'm happy to meet other MJ fans.


----------



## cfrozal23

Mimmy said:


> Hi, cfrozal! I'm not new to tPF, but previously I did not post on this thread. I'm happy to meet other MJ fans.


Hi Mimmy!! I was really active between 2009-2011, then had a baby in '12 and in '13, my youngest being developmentally delayed so I haven't gotten a chance to pop pack in to say hi as often as I would have liked.  Now that all 4 kids are in school I get 2 hours to myself each morning.. so I'm coming back to the brand that made me so happy


----------



## Mimmy

Hi all! Hope you are all doing well. 

Sometimes going to the Rack is like opening a time capsule. 

I always wanted something from the Petal to the Metal line, but later lost interest in getting a bag. So when I stumbled across this at the Rack, it was the perfect way to just have a tiny something from this line. 

It had tissue inside, and the key ring was still covered too!


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Hi all! Hope you are all doing well.
> 
> Sometimes going to the Rack is like opening a time capsule.
> 
> I always wanted something from the Petal to the Metal line, but later lost interest in getting a bag. So when I stumbled across this at the Rack, it was the perfect way to just have a tiny something from this line.
> 
> It had tissue inside, and the key ring was still covered too!
> View attachment 3485908


Oh, how *cute*!


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Oh, how *cute*!



Thanks, Elaine! I have several RM pouches, but am considering upgrading my pouches. For some reason none of my other slg's show much wear, but the pouches do. So I am rethinking buying more expensive pouches, for fear of them getting too banged up. 

While I think about the pouch issue I will see how this one wears. [emoji3]


----------



## kateincali

Cute find, Mimmy


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Cute find, Mimmy



Thanks, faith!  Even though I buy a lot of other brands now, I have a very special feeling towards MJ. [emoji173]️

How are things with you?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, faith!  Even though I buy a lot of other brands now, I have a very special feeling towards MJ. [emoji173]️
> 
> How are things with you?



I never did move from MJ. I tried some labels but nothing ever stuck.

Extra meh. But thanks for asking.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I never did move from MJ. I tried some labels but nothing ever stuck.
> 
> Extra meh. But thanks for asking.



I wish I knew how to improve mehness, faith. Hope things improve.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I wish I knew how to improve mehness, faith. Hope things improve.



It can be fixed with a time machine or $30k.

A time machine is my most realistic solution.


----------



## cfrozal23

Random.. but anyone know of something i can use for a base shaper for my large quilted single?


----------



## Esquared72

Hey all - happy Friday [emoji41]

Sorry for the extra mehness, faith. Unfortunately I haven't had any recent breakthroughs on the time travel front. 

Been carrying Stella lately. I just love her [emoji173]️


----------



## cfrozal23

. My birthday is a week from Monday. I officially become closer to 50 than I am to 20  30 + 6.  So as a present to myself I found the Large single I once owned and returned. Found it on Tradesy for $214- so of course I pulled the trigger. She came today in MINT condition with all the tags and even the plastic on the zippers. I'm a happy mama, and my 4 kids chipped in $20 for the bag which makes it even more permastash.


----------



## kateincali

cfrozal23 said:


> Random.. but anyone know of something i can use for a base shaper for my large quilted single?



Maybe ask https://www.etsy.com/shop/princesscutbags if they can custom make one


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hey all - happy Friday [emoji41]
> 
> Sorry for the extra mehness, faith. Unfortunately I haven't had any recent breakthroughs on the time travel front.
> 
> Been carrying Stella lately. I just love her [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3487192



Such a classic!

Any news on the job front or are we trying not to think about it?

I did start a new job this week, but pay is biweekly and that ain't gonna help a girl out any. I have another interview next week but honestly I might just become a heroin addict this weekend and wait for people to throw money and a free apartment at me come Monday. That seems to be how it works here.

I don't have money for heroin, though.

Damn it. Someone PayPal me $30 to fund this American dream


----------



## kateincali

cfrozal23 said:


> View attachment 3487194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My birthday is a week from Monday. I officially become closer to 50 than I am to 20  30 + 6.  So as a present to myself I found the Large single I once owned and returned. Found it on Tradesy for $214- so of course I pulled the trigger. She came today in MINT condition with all the tags and even the plastic on the zippers. I'm a happy mama, and my 4 kids chipped in $20 for the bag which makes it even more permastash.



Very pretty, congrats! And happy early birthday [emoji512]


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Such a classic!
> Any news on the job front or are we trying not to think about it?
> I did start a new job this week, but pay is biweekly and that ain't gonna help a girl out any. I have another interview next week but honestly I might just become a heroin addict this weekend and wait for people to throw money and a free apartment at me come Monday. That seems to be how it works here.
> I don't have money for heroin, though.
> Damn it. Someone PayPal me $30 to fund this American dream



Nothing new on the job front...beyond learning that the new CEO is an even bigger douche than initially thought. Sigh. But...for now...I'm still employed. 

How's the new job? Is it something you like?

Maybe this will help...possible new NIN this year!
http://www.spin.com/2016/10/trent-r...ebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=timeline


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Nothing new on the job front...beyond learning that the new CEO is an even bigger douche than initially thought. Sigh. But...for now...I'm still employed.
> 
> How's the new job? Is it something you like?
> 
> Maybe this will help...possible new NIN this year!
> http://www.spin.com/2016/10/trent-r...ebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=timeline



Well at least it's mostly good news

It's political polling and so very much not my thing. 

Still waiting for that Tension tour DVD, Trent. 

Did you see that Trent and Atticus are scoring Behind the Flood and Patriots Day? Guys keep busy.


----------



## Mimmy

cfrozal23 said:


> View attachment 3487194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My birthday is a week from Monday. I officially become closer to 50 than I am to 20  30 + 6.  So as a present to myself I found the Large single I once owned and returned. Found it on Tradesy for $214- so of course I pulled the trigger. She came today in MINT condition with all the tags and even the plastic on the zippers. I'm a happy mama, and my 4 kids chipped in $20 for the bag which makes it even more permastash.



Great looking bag, cfrozal! Happy early birthday! [emoji322]


----------



## ElainePG

cfrozal23 said:


> View attachment 3487194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My birthday is a week from Monday. I officially become closer to 50 than I am to 20  30 + 6.  So as a present to myself I found the Large single I once owned and returned. Found it on Tradesy for $214- so of course I pulled the trigger. She came today in MINT condition with all the tags and even the plastic on the zippers. I'm a happy mama, and my 4 kids chipped in $20 for the bag which makes it even more permastash.


Nice! Happy birthday!!!


----------



## kateincali

Assuming it really is NWOT, this is a great deal

https://www.ebay.com/itm/282214027017


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Assuming it really is NWOT, this is a great deal
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/282214027017
> View attachment 3489610


Is that really $39 for the bag, and $27 shipping??? Where is is coming from? Mars?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Is that really $39 for the bag, and $27 shipping??? Where is is coming from? Mars?



Yeah I don't know where they got the shipping price from.


----------



## Esquared72

Carrying my Blake. How's everyone's week going?


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Carrying my Blake. How's everyone's week going?
> View attachment 3492544



Such a pretty color!

I got miserably sick four days into the new job. Assuming I'm not fired at this point, I'll have to remember to bring hand sanitizer and order penicillin. I catch absolutely everything.

I had another job interview Tuesday that I think went well, but there were over 500 applications on Indeed alone so I'm not super optimistic.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Such a pretty color!
> 
> I got miserably sick four days into the new job. Assuming I'm not fired at this point, I'll have to remember to bring hand sanitizer and order penicillin. I catch absolutely everything.
> 
> I had another job interview Tuesday that I think went well, but there were over 500 applications on Indeed alone so I'm not super optimistic.



Job hunting ain't fun. I had a couple of phone interviews this week and just got a request for an in person interview next week. It would be a rather sizable pay cut and less responsibility, but would be an opportunity to get into a different industry. I've been working in hospitality for the past 18 years, and the two jobs I did phone interviews with are in the nonprofit sector, which pays less but does cooler stuff. Doing the vice president thing for the past couple of years, I kinda like the idea of going back to an individual contributor role. Corporate politics is not my strong suit. At all. 

I hope you hear good news on your interview...and I especially hope you're feeling better!!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Job hunting ain't fun. I had a couple of phone interviews this week and just got a request for an in person interview next week. It would be a rather sizable pay cut and less responsibility, but would be an opportunity to get into a different industry. I've been working in hospitality for the past 18 years, and the two jobs I did phone interviews with are in the nonprofit sector, which pays less but does cooler stuff. Doing the vice president thing for the past couple of years, I kinda like the idea of going back to an individual contributor role. Corporate politics is not my strong suit. At all.
> 
> I hope you hear good news on your interview...and I especially hope you're feeling better!!



Good luck with your interview, too! It sounds Iike it would be a good change for you.


----------



## TokyoBound

eehlers said:


> Carrying my Blake. How's everyone's week going?
> View attachment 3492544



Wow, that picture reminds me of how much I really love the Blake.  Am considering trying to find a nice, gently pre-loved one, since new MJ bags are doing absolutely nothing for me.

Also, hola everyone.  I used to be a tad more active here a year or so ago, but took a TPF break.


----------



## Esquared72

TokyoBound said:


> Wow, that picture reminds me of how much I really love the Blake.  Am considering trying to find a nice, gently pre-loved one, since new MJ bags are doing absolutely nothing for me.
> 
> Also, hola everyone.  I used to be a tad more active here a year or so ago, but took a TPF break.



Every time I use it, I think that I should be using it more often.


----------



## Esquared72

Happy Monday, y'all. 

I ended up cancelling that interview. It's too much of a step backwards career-wise...cool organization, but too big of a cut in pay and responsibility. I hate where I am, but don't want to take something different out of panic...I am still employed for now, so would rather hold out for the right job.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Happy Monday, y'all.
> 
> I ended up cancelling that interview. It's too much of a step backwards career-wise...cool organization, but too big of a cut in pay and responsibility. I hate where I am, but don't want to take something different out of panic...I am still employed for now, so would rather hold out for the right job.



I'm sure you'll find something else that's a better fit!

I didn't get the job I applied for but was offered a different one. I took it since I don't really have a choice. It's going to bug me to be working under what used to be my position at the company, but maybe I can work my way back up (to a job I really hated - yay)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm sure you'll find something else that's a better fit!
> 
> I didn't get the job I applied for but was offered a different one. I took it since I don't really have a choice. It's going to bug me to be working under what used to be my position at the company, but maybe I can work my way back up (to a job I really hated - yay)


Congratulations on your job? I think?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations on your job? I think?



Something like that

Thanks


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I'm sure you'll find something else that's a better fit!
> 
> I didn't get the job I applied for but was offered a different one. I took it since I don't really have a choice. It's going to bug me to be working under what used to be my position at the company, but maybe I can work my way back up (to a job I really hated - yay)



Sorry you didn't get the one you applied for, but glad you got an offer. Sucks feeling like you're stuck in a role or company that you hate. This whole being an adult bullsh!t is way overrated. I want a do-over.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Sorry you didn't get the one you applied for, but glad you got an offer. Sucks feeling like you're stuck in a role or company that you hate. This whole being an adult bullsh!t is way overrated. I want a do-over.



Where do they sell do-overs because I need one, too


----------



## kateincali

I haven't taken off my pttm bracelet in months and the silver is turning a rusty pink. Oops. I knew the silver would turn but didn't think it'd rust. Sigh.


----------



## kateincali

So the new job didn't work out

Which is actually fine*. I had such an awful experience working for the company the first time that I seriously feel like I have some sort of mild PTSD from it. 

* except for the part where I need money


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> So the new job didn't work out
> 
> Which is actually fine*. I had such an awful experience working for the company the first time that I seriously feel like I have some sort of mild PTSD from it.
> 
> * except for the part where I need money



Aww, I'm sorry to hear the new job didn't work out. It sounds like it's for the best, except for the money part. [emoji53] Do you have any other jobs that you're looking at, faith?


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Aww, I'm sorry to hear the new job didn't work out. It sounds like it's for the best, except for the money part. [emoji53] Do you have any other jobs that you're looking at, faith?


What mimmy said.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Aww, I'm sorry to hear the new job didn't work out. It sounds like it's for the best, except for the money part. [emoji53] Do you have any other jobs that you're looking at, faith?





ElainePG said:


> What mimmy said.



Thanks.

Yeah, I'm looking at a few other jobs. This one just wasn't worth it any way you looked at it.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, I'm looking at a few other jobs. This one just wasn't worth it any way you looked at it.


Fingers crossed for you, faith.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, I'm looking at a few other jobs. This one just wasn't worth it any way you looked at it.



Hope one of the other jobs is a better fit for you; better pay would be nice too.


----------



## Esquared72

Hey guys. Happy weekend! 

So I picked up this tiny fellow at TJ Maxx. Don't think I have ever owned a bag so little. But it's kind of nice being downsized to just the essentials that I need. 


How are y'all doing?


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hey guys. Happy weekend!
> 
> So I picked up this tiny fellow at TJ Maxx. Don't think I have ever owned a bag so little. But it's kind of nice being downsized to just the essentials that I need.
> View attachment 3512961
> 
> How are y'all doing?


that's cute. it's nice to have a smaller bag sometimes.


----------



## Maramaramara

faith_ann said:


> that's cute. it's nice to have a smaller bag sometimes.





faith_ann said:


> Calling @eehlers
> 
> If you don't mind the missing strap and cleaning it up a bit, it's hard to beat the price
> 
> It's the older groovee with flower lining
> 
> https://www.poshmark.com/listings/57755131fbf6f955c800622d
> View attachment 3396051


I recently made an online purchase of the groovee (large) in black but was debating on whether to get the baby instead. I wish there was a medium size. I love big slouchy bags, but based on some pics, it looks like it could be the size of a small gym/overnight bag. I'm 5'3" and curvaceous. Has anyone had this dilemma? What to do?


----------



## Mimmy

Maramaramara said:


> I recently made an online purchase of the groovee (large) in black but was debating on whether to get the baby instead. I wish there was a medium size. I love big slouchy bags, but based on some pics, it looks like it could be the size of a small gym/overnight bag. I'm 5'3" and curvaceous. Has anyone had this dilemma? What to do?



Hi Maramaramara! I am 5' 1" and slender. I bought and carried a full size Groovee on and off for about 2 years. I did not find it overly large. I liked that I could fit all my stuff in it easily, without trying to fit everything in like a 3D puzzle. I sold it recently because I was tired of it, but not because of the size. Overall it was a great bag!

I know that mini/smaller bags are on trend now, but I am realizing that they are overall not for me. I can use them for certain occasions, but for daily use I find a bigger bag works better for me.


----------



## Mimmy

Hi everyone! Is anyone doing anything exciting or buying anything amazing?

I am in a world of "mehness" right now, this is much better than the world of madness that I experienced earlier in the year. 

This might make me feel better, but I can't buy it right now. Too expensive and probably the wrong color for me. I can admire it though. 


On the subject of small bags; I have a MbMJ one listed for sale. There are probably about 50 similar bags for sale. Mine is not going to sell for the price I have it listed for. Not pessimism, just realism. [emoji53]


----------



## Maramaramara

Mimmy said:


> Hi Maramaramara! I am 5' 1" and slender. I bought and carried a full size Groovee on and off for about 2 years. I did not find it overly large. I liked that I could fit all my stuff in it easily, without trying to fit everything in like a 3D puzzle. I sold it recently because I was tired of it, but not because of the size. Overall it was a great bag!
> 
> I know that mini/smaller bags are on trend now, but I am realizing that they are overall not for me. I can use them for certain occasions, but for daily use I find a bigger bag works better for me.


Mimmy, thanks for your reply! I got the bag today and it's the perfect size. Idk why it looks enormous in pictures. Anyway, I love it! Not too big at all. Beautiful but still casual enough to wear with everything!


----------



## Mimmy

Maramaramara said:


> Mimmy, thanks for your reply! I got the bag today and it's the perfect size. Idk why it looks enormous in pictures. Anyway, I love it! Not too big at all. Beautiful but still casual enough to wear with everything!



You're welcome! I am glad that you like your bag. I enjoyed mine when I had it! [emoji1360]


----------



## Linds31289

Hey there!! Does MJ ever had any black friday deals online? I am really wanting a wallet and hate to pay full price if they are going to have a sale next week : )


----------



## Mimmy

Linds31289 said:


> Hey there!! Does MJ ever had any black friday deals online? I am really wanting a wallet and hate to pay full price if they are going to have a sale next week : )


I think that they do, Linds31289. I know that I have purchased items on sale before Christmas anyway, from the MJ site. Currently there are some wallets on the website for 30% off; don't know if you are interested in any of these.


----------



## kateincali

I found this today

They used to be so little


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I found this today
> 
> They used to be so little
> View attachment 3528080



Aww, so adorable! [emoji190] How's it going, faith?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Aww, so adorable! [emoji190] How's it going, faith?



Someone needs to find a way to make them stay that size forever 

Meh. I thought things were looking up with the new job. Then a political research company cut hours by 75% around the election and that didn't seem right at all...It made more sense when they announced last week that they're closing after 30 years and moving to Texas. They can't afford CA anymore.

I'm about 85% sure there's some sort of curse on me lol Everything I try, I swear...

I hope everyone else is well and has a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Someone needs to find a way to make them stay that size forever
> 
> Meh. I thought things were looking up with the new job. Then a political research company cut hours by 75% around the election and that didn't seem right at all...It made more sense when they announced last week that they're closing after 30 years and moving to Texas. They can't afford CA anymore.
> 
> I'm about 85% sure there's some sort of curse on me lol Everything I try, I swear...
> 
> I hope everyone else is well and has a Happy Thanksgiving


Be well, faith.


----------



## kateincali

While I was killing time before an interview, I saw these at the Mission Valley Nordstrom Rack. I didn't get the SKU but they're $230, if anyone is looking for one. Pretty good price for a PTTM Natasha.

There were plenty of Fran's and Classic Q Natasha's, too, but I don't know the prices.


----------



## ElainePG

How did the interview go, faith?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Someone needs to find a way to make them stay that size forever
> 
> Meh. I thought things were looking up with the new job. Then a political research company cut hours by 75% around the election and that didn't seem right at all...It made more sense when they announced last week that they're closing after 30 years and moving to Texas. They can't afford CA anymore.
> 
> I'm about 85% sure there's some sort of curse on me lol Everything I try, I swear...
> 
> I hope everyone else is well and has a Happy Thanksgiving



Not to be too Pollyanna-ish, but I often think that the start of a New Year brings better job opportunities. Happy Thanksgiving! [emoji884]


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> How did the interview go, faith?



I have no idea. I am not doing well over here. It honestly doesn't matter because I don't have clothes to work most places, anyway.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Not to be too Pollyanna-ish, but I often think that the start of a New Year brings better job opportunities. Happy Thanksgiving! [emoji884]



You, too.


----------



## nascar fan

Happy Thanksgiving, MJ ladies!


----------



## Mimmy

nascar fan said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, MJ ladies!



Hi nascar! Hope you've been well!


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, MJ ladies!



Happy holidays, nas


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, MJ ladies!


Hi, nas... nice to see you! Happy Thanksgiving back atcha!


----------



## arielqueen

After all these years, this is still my favorite MJ/MBMJ bag of all time.


----------



## Esquared72

So faith.....have you downloaded the new Nine Inch Nails EP? Harkens back to Wish and Downward Spiral days. I love it and just wish it was longer!!!


----------



## speedyb25

I ordered the Gotham Zip Phone Wristlet in Pebble and received it today (from marcjacobs.com).
The item that I received is completely different from the one on online. 
I'm so disappointed. Did anyone experience this before? I contacted through email and I'm waiting for them to reply.
Also, the seal on the inside of the box was torn apart.
Here are some pics:


----------



## pookybear

speedyb25 said:


> I ordered the Gotham Zip Phone Wristlet in Pebble and received it today (from marcjacobs.com).
> The item that I received is completely different from the one on online.
> I'm so disappointed. Did anyone experience this before? I contacted through email and I'm waiting for them to reply.
> Also, the seal on the inside of the box was torn apart.
> Here are some pics:



I'm confused, looks the same to me? [emoji848]

That's weird that the seal was torn though...


----------



## speedyb25

If you take a look at the pictures, the fabric on the website is grey while the one I received is black. There's also indentations on the leather.


----------



## pookybear

speedyb25 said:


> If you take a look at the pictures, the fabric on the website is grey while the one I received is black. There's also indentations on the leather.



Ah I see it now, weird.....


----------



## Mimmy

speedyb25 said:


> I ordered the Gotham Zip Phone Wristlet in Pebble and received it today (from marcjacobs.com).
> The item that I received is completely different from the one on online.
> I'm so disappointed. Did anyone experience this before? I contacted through email and I'm waiting for them to reply.
> Also, the seal on the inside of the box was torn apart.
> Here are some pics:



I purchased a sweater from the MJ website earlier this year. Although on final sale, it was still pricey. Before purchasing it, I called customer service in advance, and asked if it would have any flaws? I was told that even though it said final sale, I could still return it, if I had any problems with it. Luckily it was perfect, and I didn't need to return it. 

Your wallet is clearly different from the one pictured on the website. I am hoping that they will accept a return on it. Please let us know what customer service tells you. I am always hesitant to buy final sale items, in case something like what you are experiencing happens.


----------



## speedyb25

Hey, Mimmy!
Customer service has accepted my return and I am glad that everything worked out. It is a bummer that I didn't get the one I wanted. Thank you


----------



## Mimmy

speedyb25 said:


> Hey, Mimmy!
> Customer service has accepted my return and I am glad that everything worked out. It is a bummer that I didn't get the one I wanted. Thank you



I am glad that you are able to return the wallet. Too bad you didn't get the one you wanted, speedyb! [emoji853] It seems that MJ has good customer service though. [emoji846]


----------



## nascar fan

Happy 2017, ladies!


----------



## Mimmy

nascar fan said:


> Happy 2017, ladies!



Happy New Year, nas and all! [emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## ElainePG

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Wishsong

Happy New Year! Still following MJ posts!


----------



## nascar fan

MJ ladies are quiet lately


----------



## Dawn

Is it too late to say Happy New Year? 
I know nas, it's quiet in here


----------



## Mimmy

Hi Nas, Dawn, Faith, Elaine and everyone else. Yeah, it's really quiet here. 

I haven't bought anything MJ for awhile. I do adore the sweater I bought a few months ago. Online, there is a 60 to 70% sale. I spent way too much time looking for something to buy. 

Finally, I closed the browser. If I was having that much trouble choosing something at 60 to 70% off, I realized that I really didn't want it!


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Hi Nas, Dawn, Faith, Elaine and everyone else. Yeah, it's really quiet here.
> 
> I haven't bought anything MJ for awhile. I do adore the sweater I bought a few months ago. Online, there is a 60 to 70% sale. I spent way too much time looking for something to buy.
> 
> Finally, I closed the browser. If I was having that much trouble choosing something at 60 to 70% off, I realized that I really didn't want it!


I had exactly the same experience with the sale, Mimmy! There was a baseball jacket with patches on it that sort of seemed to be calling my name, but I came to my senses in time. It would have just sat in my closet. MUCH too young a look for me!


----------



## pookybear

Hello all! It's been a long long time since I've made a mJ purchase. It just doesn't look and feel the same anymore? I still have one MJ, the paradise kate - but everything else is gone.


----------



## Dawn

I have purchased some old classic MJ on resale sites - my fave is a cross body single. I could never wear it cross body before but since I've lost weight, it fits me cross body and I had to get one! LOL I also use my MbyMJ Natasha a lot. I was pretty close to buying a couple of his MJ New York bags but never could pull the trigger. Either it was too close to something I already had or just didn't wow me. I see PTTM bags pop up at Nordstrom Rack too. I wish he'd bring back the classic styles (Sophia, Stella, etc) but at the lower price point.  
I hope you're all doing great!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Anyone know the difference between Marc by Marc Jacobs vs Marc Jacobs? Is there a quality difference? New to MJ - just curious
TIA!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Anyone know the difference between Marc by Marc Jacobs vs Marc Jacobs? Is there a quality difference? New to MJ - just curious
TIA!


----------



## Dawn

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Anyone know the difference between Marc by Marc Jacobs vs Marc Jacobs? Is there a quality difference? New to MJ - just curious
> TIA!


Hi! Someone else will probably have a better explanation but I'll try! haha  There used to be a much bigger difference between MbyMJ and Marc Jacobs  - MbyMJ was more contemporary with a lower price point (I'd say under $500) and Marc Jacobs Collection was more 'luxury' with a higher price point - over $500. There used to be separate sections on his website for MbyMJ and Collection - now it's all together. I hope that helps a little bit?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Dawn said:


> Hi! Someone else will probably have a better explanation but I'll try! haha  There used to be a much bigger difference between MbyMJ and Marc Jacobs  - MbyMJ was more contemporary with a lower price point (I'd say under $500) and Marc Jacobs Collection was more 'luxury' with a higher price point - over $500. There used to be separate sections on his website for MbyMJ and Collection - now it's all together. I hope that helps a little bit?


Thank you so much I appreciate ! So how will I know if the bag I have is from MbyMJ or MJ itself? Please link me if it's been discussed before my mobile app is acting faulty [emoji30]


----------



## Mimmy

lotusflowerbaum said:


> Thank you so much I appreciate ! So how will I know if the bag I have is from MbyMJ or MJ itself? Please link me if it's been discussed before my mobile app is acting faulty [emoji30]



Hope you don't mind me chiming in, lotusflowerbaum. 

MbyMJ purses, clothing and accessories that I have seen are all branded with a "Marc by Marc Jacobs" logo plate or labeling of some kind. This line is no longer made, so they would mainly be items on sale, usually online or at outlets, or if you are buying preowned. 

A lot, but not all of the older Marc Jacobs items were made in Italy. They could be very pricey, but the quality was superb!  They were all branded "Marc Jacobs". 

All of his new line is branded "Marc Jacobs", or "Marc Jacobs, New York". There are varying price points. They are made in a variety of places. I own one handbag from his new line. In my opinion the quality falls somewhere between his two previous lines. I got it on sale, so I am very happy with it. 

There are people skilled in all things MJ, on this thread; I'm looking at you Faith! [emoji112]

If you posted a photo of your bag, I'm fairly certain that someone would help you!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Thank you so much!! Sounds like I need to head over to an MJ outlet to check out more of his bags  I've been looking at his gotham line and I love em all but am afraid to take the plunge and then end up not using the bag. Anyway thank you so much, I'm trying to absorb as much knowledge as I can about his brand.

I have the Mini Biker Backpack and found a forum link out of TPF to help me figure out if it was authentic, and if so, from which line it was from.
It has Marc Jacobs on the hardware, Marc Jacobs NY on the logo plate, and YKK zippers. The inside tags say its "Made In China"
So I think it's safe to assume this is not his "actual" line nor is it MbyMJ, but MJ New York.. either way I love it so much! I love the zippers and how easy they are to use. I've been trying to find the domo mini backpacks in leather but it looks lke they're not being sold anymore and I'd have to go pre-loved ... again, thank you so much!

View media item 1745


Mimmy said:


> Hope you don't mind me chiming in, lotusflowerbaum.
> 
> MbyMJ purses, clothing and accessories that I have seen are all branded with a "Marc by Marc Jacobs" logo plate or labeling of some kind. This line is no longer made, so they would mainly be items on sale, usually online or at outlets, or if you are buying preowned.
> 
> A lot, but not all of the older Marc Jacobs items were made in Italy. They could be very pricey, but the quality was superb!  They were all branded "Marc Jacobs".
> 
> All of his new line is branded "Marc Jacobs", or "Marc Jacobs, New York". There are varying price points. They are made in a variety of places. I own one handbag from his new line. In my opinion the quality falls somewhere between his two previous lines. I got it on sale, so I am very happy with it.
> 
> There are people skilled in all things MJ, on this thread; I'm looking at you Faith! [emoji112]
> 
> If you posted a photo of your bag, I'm fairly certain that someone would help you!


----------



## tickedoffchick

Well, this is a bit worrisome: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/lvmh-ceo-i-m-more-concerned-marc-jacobs-*****-969041


----------



## Mimmy

tickedoffchick said:


> Well, this is a bit worrisome: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/lvmh-ceo-i-m-more-concerned-marc-jacobs-*****-969041



Thanks for the link, tickedoffchick. I have been reading about business and personal concerns about MJ for awhile. I hope that things turn around. Personally, I am not loving his newer collections. [emoji53]


----------



## pekochan3

Hope I'm posting in the right thread. i just received a preloved MbMJ Hillier but concerned about the worn off parts of the rings. is this normal?


----------



## kateincali

pekochan3 said:


> Hope I'm posting in the right thread. i just received a preloved MbMJ Hillier but concerned about the worn off parts of the rings. is this normal?



No, wear to that extent isn't typical.


----------



## pekochan3

faith_ann said:


> No, wear to that extent isn't typical.[/QUO
> thank you for confirming. i didn't think it was typical either.


----------



## joycelim

Any one has an St. Marc bag? 
I like it so much. but it is not available where i am now. 
Saw it on SHOPBOP, https://www.shopbop.com/marc-top-handle-bag-jacobs/vp/v=1/1540385913.htm
for those who own it, could you give some insights on how heavy the bag is and also, can long wallet fit in?
As all of my wallets are very big, im really worried it is not big enough

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mimmy

Hi all!

Hope everyone is doing well. Pretty quiet on this thread. I was at Saks Off 5th and from a distance I saw a Hillier Hobo. I sold both of mine, but I wanted a closer look. 


I was somewhat surprised to see a "Marc Jacobs" name plate instead of a MbMJ one. I suspected they were making some new bags that were the same styles as some of the best selling old ones. I suspected this when the Rack started to have a lot of Petal to the Metal items. Anyway I think that this is what is happening. 

I miss the uniqueness of the old MJ and MbMJ bags. I hope some new styles come out that rekindle the excitement I felt from some of his older designs!


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Pretty quiet on this thread. I was at Saks Off 5th and from a distance I saw a Hillier Hobo. I sold both of mine, but I wanted a closer look.
> View attachment 3648279
> 
> I was somewhat surprised to see a "Marc Jacobs" name plate instead of a MbMJ one. I suspected they were making some new bags that were the same styles as some of the best selling old ones. I suspected this when the Rack started to have a lot of Petal to the Metal items. Anyway I think that this is what is happening.
> 
> *I miss the uniqueness of the old MJ and MbMJ bags*. I hope some new styles come out that rekindle the excitement I felt from some of his older designs!


So do I! MbMJ was the first designer bag I bought: my plum leather Natasha. Shown here with an MJ shawl from a few seasons ago.
The bag still looks beautiful... such a deep rich color.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> So do I! MbMJ was the first designer bag I bought: my plum leather Natasha. Shown here with an MJ shawl from a few seasons ago.
> The bag still looks beautiful... such a deep rich color.
> View attachment 3648350



That is a beauty, Elaine!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Pretty quiet on this thread. I was at Saks Off 5th and from a distance I saw a Hillier Hobo. I sold both of mine, but I wanted a closer look.
> View attachment 3648279
> 
> I was somewhat surprised to see a "Marc Jacobs" name plate instead of a MbMJ one. I suspected they were making some new bags that were the same styles as some of the best selling old ones. I suspected this when the Rack started to have a lot of Petal to the Metal items. Anyway I think that this is what is happening.
> 
> I miss the uniqueness of the old MJ and MbMJ bags. I hope some new styles come out that rekindle the excitement I felt from some of his older designs!



I saw the new nameplate in person for the first yesterday, too, also at Off 5th. I can't say I was very impressed, either. Maybe it will grow on me, but it looked a little too shiny and cheap. I was never a big MBMJ fan, in part because the nameplates were too visible on most styles, but I still prefer the old look.

I have no idea what the other styles I saw were - one was the Recruit but everything was so...bland, and nothing seemed especially well made. It was near a Calvin Klein bag display and I honestly would have been purely guessing if someone had asked me to tell a MJ bag and CK bag apart.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> So do I! MbMJ was the first designer bag I bought: my plum leather Natasha. Shown here with an MJ shawl from a few seasons ago.
> The bag still looks beautiful... such a deep rich color.
> View attachment 3648350



Very cute! I liked the subtle labeling.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I saw the new nameplate in person for the first yesterday, too, also at Off 5th. I can't say I was very impressed, either. Maybe it will grow on me, but it looked a little too shiny and cheap. I was never a big MBMJ fan, in part because the nameplates were too visible on most styles, but I still prefer the old look.
> 
> I have no idea what the other styles I saw were - one was the Recruit but everything was so...bland, and nothing seemed especially well made. It was near a Calvin Klein bag display and I honestly would have been purely guessing if someone had asked me to tell a MJ bag and CK bag apart.



Hi faith_ann!  Agree with the above. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hi faith_ann!  Agree with the above. Hope all is well with you.



I've had a lot going on but find myself with more free time (than I'd like) nowadays, so I thought I'd try posting more. I miss when chat was busy and people we're posting pretty MJ bags they'd bought. I miss when MJ actually made pretty bags...

On a positive note, I do love some of the new(ish) jewelry. I have a pineapple obsession and while I'm not in the market to buy, eventually these need to be in my life.






And as someone who loves palm trees and pineapples and has two poodles, this couldn't be more appropriate


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I've had a lot going on but find myself with more free time (than I'd like) nowadays, so I thought I'd try posting more. I miss when chat was busy and people we're posting pretty MJ bags they'd bought. I miss when MJ actually made pretty bags...
> 
> On a positive note, I do love some of the new(ish) jewelry. I have a pineapple obsession and while I'm not in the market to buy, eventually these need to be in my life.
> 
> View attachment 3649484
> View attachment 3649485
> View attachment 3649486
> 
> 
> And as someone who loves palm trees and pineapples and has two poodles, this couldn't be more appropriate
> View attachment 3649490



I am going to have to take a look at the jewelry; what's not to love about palm trees, pineapples and poodles?

Interestingly/weirdly I kind of have a thing for pineapples too. 


We grew some in our garden for a couple of years.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I am going to have to take a look at the jewelry; what's not to love about palm trees, pineapples and poodles?
> 
> Interestingly/weirdly I kind of have a thing for pineapples too.
> View attachment 3649527
> 
> We grew some in our garden for a couple of years.



There are some fun pieces. I also like this one



They're a bit above my price range when this is what I usually wear lol 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/351774915838 

BTW if anyone sees this PTTM bracelet 


anywhere, please LMK [emoji177] Mine has seen...better days



I am incredibly jealous that you had your own pineapple supply! Why did you stop growing them?!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> There are some fun pieces. I also like this one
> View attachment 3649539
> 
> 
> They're a bit above my price range when this is what I usually wear lol
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/351774915838
> 
> BTW if anyone sees this PTTM bracelet
> View attachment 3649540
> 
> anywhere, please LMK [emoji177] Mine has seen...better days
> View attachment 3649544
> 
> 
> I am incredibly jealous that you had your own pineapple supply! Why did you stop growing them?!



I don't like to spend that much for costume jewelry either, faith. I'm going to start stalking the website for sales though. 

I will also be on the lookout for a PTTM bracelet for you. 

I didn't know this at first, but you can grow a pineapple by putting the green top from a pineapple in the ground or a pot. They don't require a lot of care, just warm weather, some watering and patience! Patience is the biggest thing as they take several years to bear fruit, and only one pineapple per plant. 

Last year we had our biggest crop ... 3!!! [emoji23]
We replanted all 3 tops, and they all died. [emoji43]
Dole has nothing to be worried about. 


We bought one pineapple at the store, so we have one plant right now. I will let you know in a few years if we have another pineapple.[emoji531]


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> I don't like to spend that much for costume jewelry either, faith. I'm going to start stalking the website for sales though.
> 
> I will also be on the lookout for a PTTM bracelet for you.
> 
> I didn't know this at first, but you can grow a pineapple by putting the green top from a pineapple in the ground or a pot. They don't require a lot of care, just warm weather, some watering and patience! Patience is the biggest thing as they take several years to bear fruit, and only one pineapple per plant.
> 
> Last year we had our biggest crop ... 3!!! [emoji23]
> We replanted all 3 tops, and they all died. [emoji43]
> Dole has nothing to be worried about.
> View attachment 3649761
> 
> We bought one pineapple at the store, so we have one plant right now. I will let you know in a few years if we have another pineapple.[emoji531]



Wow... I had no idea it took pineapples that long to grow and bear fruit! 

I actually have a thing for pineapples, too. I have worked in hospitality for the past 20 years so it's kind of a standard symbol for our industry.


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Wow... I had no idea it took pineapples that long to grow and bear fruit!
> 
> I actually have a thing for pineapples, too. I have worked in hospitality for the past 20 years so it's kind of a standard symbol for our industry.



Hi eehlers! Hope you're doing well!

Why I am currently disappointed with MJ designs. 




Marc Jacobs



Phillip Lim 

I don't know if one designer bags came out before the other, and honestly that's not even my point. I just don't think that any of the bags are really that unique.


----------



## Mimmy

Wanted to say though, I'm not at all trying to bash MJ. I still have a soft spot for his designs ... first love. I just haven't seen anything recently that I have to have.


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> Wanted to say though, I'm not at all trying to bash MJ. I still have a soft spot for his designs ... first love. I just haven't seen anything recently that I have to have.



I feel ya.... I still love Marc but there hasn't been much lately that makes my heart sing. I do still love his Beauty line....kind of addicted to his lipstick.


----------



## Esquared72

This is super sparkly but I still like it...


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> I feel ya.... I still love Marc but there hasn't been much lately that makes my heart sing. I do still love his Beauty line....kind of addicted to his lipstick.



Agreed. My signature lipstick is MJ "Kiss Kiss Bang Bang". 

I totally forgot, a friend of mine bought this bag for me as a belated birthday gift. She knows that I love MJ. I've used it several times, it's very functional and will be great for travel. 


Kind of my point though, before I would have never forgotten about a MJ bag. I would have been busy fondling it!

Oh well, too much coffee this am. Apologies, I'm returning to my corner now.


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> Agreed. My signature lipstick is MJ "Kiss Kiss Bang Bang".
> 
> I totally forgot, a friend of mine bought this bag for me as a belated birthday gift. She knows that I love MJ. I've used it several times, it's very functional and will be great for travel.
> View attachment 3649795
> 
> Kind of my point though, before I would have never forgotten about a MJ bag. I would have been busy fondling it!
> 
> Oh well, too much coffee this am. Apologies, I'm returning to my corner now.



It does look really functional....I just wish the new stuff was more FUN. By combining into one line, it's like the quirkiness of both the main line and MbMJ got too diluted. The new stuff looks 'fine' and well made...just bland. 

Glad I kept some of my classics, like Stella, Blake, and my Zip Clutch, along with my MbMJ faves - Totally Turnlock Faridah, Hillier and Mariska. And still hoping we'll see something soon that rekindles our love of MJ bags!


----------



## Esquared72

Speaking of Zip Clutches, using mine now with my Chloe Marcie


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Speaking of Zip Clutches, using mine now with my Chloe Marcie
> View attachment 3650432



Great combo, eehlers. I have a black zip clutch with silver hardware; don't ever anticipate letting it go!


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> Great combo, eehlers. I have a black zip clutch with silver hardware; don't ever anticipate letting it go!



Thanks! I have two - this one in black with gold hardware and another in pearlized anthracite with silver hardware.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I don't like to spend that much for costume jewelry either, faith. I'm going to start stalking the website for sales though.
> 
> I will also be on the lookout for a PTTM bracelet for you.
> 
> I didn't know this at first, but you can grow a pineapple by putting the green top from a pineapple in the ground or a pot. They don't require a lot of care, just warm weather, some watering and patience! Patience is the biggest thing as they take several years to bear fruit, and only one pineapple per plant.
> 
> Last year we had our biggest crop ... 3!!! [emoji23]
> We replanted all 3 tops, and they all died. [emoji43]
> Dole has nothing to be worried about.
> View attachment 3649761
> 
> We bought one pineapple at the store, so we have one plant right now. I will let you know in a few years if we have another pineapple.[emoji531]



Thanks! 

Sorry yours died. I'm sure they knew they were loved. Better luck with the new one 

If I had a yard, I would definitely have my own pineapples, but I live in San Diego, land of few yards and much concrete.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Wow... I had no idea it took pineapples that long to grow and bear fruit!
> 
> I actually have a thing for pineapples, too. I have worked in hospitality for the past 20 years so it's kind of a standard symbol for our industry.



Is my random love of pineapples a sign I'm supposed to work in hospitality? 

Because I hate 98% of people so that sign would be wrong.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hi eehlers! Hope you're doing well!
> 
> Why I am currently disappointed with MJ designs.
> View attachment 3649775
> 
> View attachment 3649776
> 
> Marc Jacobs
> View attachment 3649777
> View attachment 3649778
> 
> Phillip Lim
> 
> I don't know if one designer bags came out before the other, and honestly that's not even my point. I just don't think that any of the bags are really that unique.



I kind of like the first one. Entwined chain [emoji173]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> This is super sparkly but I still like it...
> View attachment 3649790



That's adorable


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Agreed. My signature lipstick is MJ "Kiss Kiss Bang Bang".
> 
> I totally forgot, a friend of mine bought this bag for me as a belated birthday gift. She knows that I love MJ. I've used it several times, it's very functional and will be great for travel.
> View attachment 3649795
> 
> Kind of my point though, before I would have never forgotten about a MJ bag. I would have been busy fondling it!
> 
> Oh well, too much coffee this am. Apologies, I'm returning to my corner now.



Is that nylon? It looks like a nice throw around bag

I mean that in a good way, like it's cute and functional and you don't need to worry about scuffing it, but it sounds snarky.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Is my random love of pineapples a sign I'm supposed to work in hospitality?
> 
> Because I hate 98% of people so that sign would be wrong.



I have an equal disdain for people (you actually like 2% of people so you're doing better than me) and I have had quite a bit of success in hospitality [emoji6]

But I work on the corporate side of the industry, where disliking others is generally more tolerated, not the guest-facing part.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I have an equal disdain for people (you actually like 2% of people so you're doing better than me) and I have had quite a bit of success in hospitality [emoji6]
> 
> But I work on the corporate side of the industry, where disliking others is generally more tolerated, not the guest-facing part.



I was giving the entire population a 2% buffer, but I really should know better.

The corporate side of it I could (maybe) tolerate. But it took me 15 minutes to put the door on a dog crate this morning, so jobs that require actual skills are mostly a hard pass for both sides.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I kind of like the first one. Entwined chain [emoji173]


After I posted this, I realized that I kind of like the first one too. 


faith_ann said:


> Is that nylon? It looks like a nice throw around bag
> 
> I mean that in a good way, like it's cute and functional and you don't need to worry about scuffing it, but it sounds snarky.


It is nylon. I agree it will make a cute bag that I won't have to worry about. 

I wouldn't have taken your comment in a snarky way, faith. Thanks for the clarification though.
See, you're on your way to a career in hospitality! [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> After I posted this, I realized that I kind of like the first one too.
> 
> It is nylon. I agree it will make a cute bag that I won't have to worry about.
> 
> I wouldn't have taken your comment in a snarky way, faith. Thanks for the clarification though.
> See, you're on your way to a career in hospitality! [emoji6]



Have you seen the new J closure in person? I didn't like the look of them initially, but I have one bag with it and I like that it's so easy to close. 

Ha, baby steps...


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Have you seen the new J closure in person? I didn't like the look of them initially, but I have one bag with it and I like that it's so easy to close.
> 
> Ha, baby steps...



I haven't had a chance to see a bag with a J closure in person yet. I will have to check one out. [emoji3]


----------



## Esquared72

Happy Friday, y'all...

Spring has sprung so some green seems appropriate


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Happy Friday, y'all...
> 
> Spring has sprung so some green seems appropriate
> View attachment 3659651



Very cute. I'm appreciating the older styles a lot more now.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Happy Friday, y'all...
> 
> Spring has sprung so some green seems appropriate
> View attachment 3659651


Beautiful shade of olive!


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Happy Friday, y'all...
> 
> Spring has sprung so some green seems appropriate
> View attachment 3659651



Great bag, eehlers! It's hard to top original MJ![emoji172]


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Very cute. I'm appreciating the older styles a lot more now.





ElainePG said:


> Beautiful shade of olive!





Mimmy said:


> Great bag, eehlers! It's hard to top original MJ![emoji172]



Thanks, guys! I do love classic, suede lined MJ. But...geez...I forget just how heavy these bags are!! Worth the discomfort.


----------



## kateincali

I'm so excited. My birthday is next week and I learned this morning that I'm getting a bag I've wanted for a very long time. I only shared the link in an "I love this" way and feel a little bad about getting it as a gift, but, to quote, "Jesus Christ, shut up and let me buy you the bag, what is wrong with you."

So I shut up and it should be here Friday.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I'm so excited. My birthday is next week and I learned this morning that I'm getting a bag I've wanted for a very long time. I only shared the link in an "I love this" way and feel a little bad about getting it as a gift, but, to quote, "Jesus Christ, shut up and let me buy you the bag, what is wrong with you."
> 
> So I shut up and it should be here Friday.



What a tease you are, faith! I will patiently wait to see your birthday bag! [emoji512]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> What a tease you are, faith! I will patiently wait to see your birthday bag! [emoji512]



Oh, oops, I actually wasn't being deliberately vague, I'm just sleep deprived.

It's an orange Sweet Punk Hobo. Resort 2006 so certainly not new, but I've been wanting one forever.


----------



## kateincali

Wesley hasn't checked in here for awhile

I've always suspected the poodle is stuffed. Confirmation


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Oh, oops, I actually wasn't being deliberately vague, I'm just sleep deprived.
> 
> It's an orange Sweet Punk Hobo. Resort 2006 so certainly not new, but I've been wanting one forever.





faith_ann said:


> Wesley hasn't checked in here for awhile
> Aww, I was just joking. Can't wait to see your bag; quite a rare one. Happy early Birthday too! [emoji324]
> I've always suspected the poodle is stuffed. Confirmation
> 
> View attachment 3663105


What a cutie! [emoji7]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> What a cutie! [emoji7]



It was the best $50 I ever spent in the parking lot of a Marshall's


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> It was the best $50 I ever spent in the parking lot of a Marshall's



I totally have to agree! [emoji190]


----------



## kateincali

I was browsing sale items and I'm coming around to some of the new bags.

I have such an "I want it because it's expensive" mindset, though.

Something like this is very me

https://www.marcjacobs.com/metallic...tml?ptype=productpage&viewmode=Bags_#start=63



and yet I'm turned off by the fact that retail is only (only - ha) $595.

If the retail was $1595, I would desperately want it. $595 is also unattainable for me, but that MSRP won't give me the same satisfaction when I find it on eBay for $50 in two years.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Oh, oops, I actually wasn't being deliberately vague, I'm just sleep deprived.
> 
> It's an orange Sweet Punk Hobo. Resort 2006 so certainly not new, but I've been wanting one forever.



Hi Faith!  Hi all!

I guess it's Happy Belated Birthday now, Faith. 

Hope your birthday and b-day bag did not disappoint. Would love to see your new bag sometime. [emoji521]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hi Faith!  Hi all!
> 
> I guess it's Happy Belated Birthday now, Faith.
> 
> Hope your birthday and b-day bag did not disappoint. Would love to see your new bag sometime. [emoji521]



Thank you!

I love the bag. I'll post photos eventually - I moved but the house needs a ton of work, so it (and everything else) is in storage until the house is ready.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love the bag. I'll post photos eventually - I moved but the house needs a ton of work, so it (and everything else) is in storage until the house is ready.



No problem. Sounds like you have a lot going on right now. I am glad that you love your bag!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> No problem. Sounds like you have a lot going on right now. I am glad that you love your bag!



Me, too! I've loved the style for years so my only concern was that it would have undisclosed flaws. Thankfully, it looks practically new. 

ETA well it's not my photo but it's of my bag. It's the exception to my "no orange, ever" rule


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Me, too! I've loved the style for years so my only concern was that it would have undisclosed flaws. Thankfully, it looks practically new.
> 
> ETA well it's not my photo but it's of my bag. It's the exception to my "no orange, ever" rule
> 
> View attachment 3677905



Wow, to find this bag in like new condition is amazing! It looks great in orange, Faith!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Me, too! I've loved the style for years so my only concern was that it would have undisclosed flaws. Thankfully, it looks practically new.
> 
> ETA well it's not my photo but it's of my bag. It's the exception to my "no orange, ever" rule
> 
> View attachment 3677905



Wow! So cool! I'm not usually an orange person, but for this I would make an exception.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Wow, to find this bag in like new condition is amazing! It looks great in orange, Faith!





eehlers said:


> Wow! So cool! I'm not usually an orange person, but for this I would make an exception.



Thank you both! I'm thrilled with it. I have it in almond, too, but the orange is special. And the best bags are gifted bags [emoji512]

Now to find the few SP bags I'm missing in purple and in white...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Me, too! I've loved the style for years so my only concern was that it would have undisclosed flaws. Thankfully, it looks practically new.
> 
> ETA well it's not my photo but it's of my bag. It's the exception to my "no orange, ever" rule
> 
> View attachment 3677905


This is gorgeous, Faith! Happy birthday, and congratulations on your move. I hope that the place gets fixed up soon so you feel settled.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> This is gorgeous, Faith! Happy birthday, and congratulations on your move. I hope that the place gets fixed up soon so you feel settled.


thank you on both accounts, elaine!

i'll be so relieved once the house is finished. the previous people lived here 13 years and i'd be shocked if they ever cleaned. it's been three weeks and it still isn't finished


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> thank you on both accounts, elaine!
> 
> i'll be so relieved once the house is finished. the previous people lived here 13 years and *i'd be shocked if they ever cleaned*. it's been three weeks and it still isn't finished


Oh, yuck. 
I hope you're able to make good progress on it, faith. It will be such a relief when it's done.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh, yuck.
> I hope you're able to make good progress on it, faith. It will be such a relief when it's done.



It will be but I'm very much out of patience at this point.

I also took the hideous tiles and plaster off the brick fireplace and can't feel my arm anymore. 

It's coming along...ish

I forgot a before photo, but it was originally all green and had mismatched tiles along where the brick is exposed in the first photo. I would like to repoint the brick but IDK if I have it in me - leaning toward whitewashing it so I can also avoid bothering with the slate

Tomorrow on This Old House with Faith: replacing window sashes. Fun!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It will be but I'm very much out of patience at this point.
> 
> I also took the hideous tiles and plaster off the brick fireplace and can't feel my arm anymore.
> 
> It's coming along...ish
> 
> I forgot a before photo, but it was originally all green and had mismatched tiles along where the brick is exposed in the first photo. I would like to repoint the brick but IDK if I have it in me - leaning toward whitewashing it so I can also avoid bothering with the slate
> 
> Tomorrow on This Old House with Faith: replacing window sashes. Fun!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680262
> View attachment 3680263


Wow... you've been working HARD!!!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> It will be but I'm very much out of patience at this point.
> 
> I also took the hideous tiles and plaster off the brick fireplace and can't feel my arm anymore.
> 
> It's coming along...ish
> 
> I forgot a before photo, but it was originally all green and had mismatched tiles along where the brick is exposed in the first photo. I would like to repoint the brick but IDK if I have it in me - leaning toward whitewashing it so I can also avoid bothering with the slate
> 
> Tomorrow on This Old House with Faith: replacing window sashes. Fun!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680262
> View attachment 3680263



Your arm must be killing you, but the fireplace is really starting to look great! It also looks like this place has a lot of nice potential.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wow... you've been working HARD!!!



Send coffee, please 

So this has been bugging me. I once knew the style name of this very well photographed bag and have since forgotten it. Does anyone know what it's called? I think it's from two seasons ago. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Your arm must be killing you, but the fireplace is really starting to look great! It also looks like this place has a lot of nice potential.



Thanks! Yeah my arm is done with life for a little while. 

The house has tons of potential. I don't understand how someone lived here for over 10 years and did nothing with it. They didn't even know there was a pocket door between the kitchen and dining room, or a pull out cutting board in the kitchen...like how!?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Send coffee, please
> 
> So this has been bugging me. I once knew the style name of this very well photographed bag and have since forgotten it. Does anyone know what it's called? I think it's from two seasons ago. I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> View attachment 3680302


I remember this bag, faith, but not the name. I thought that this one had a clever name, that was maybe a play on the name "Ray", but I might just be making that up now. 


faith_ann said:


> Thanks! Yeah my arm is done with life for a little while.
> 
> The house has tons of potential. I don't understand how someone lived here for over 10 years and did nothing with it. They didn't even know there was a pocket door between the kitchen and dining room, or a pull out cutting board in the kitchen...like how!?


Glad that you found a good place. Sounds like you're in the process of making it a home. [emoji537]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I remember this bag, faith, but not the name. I thought that this one had a clever name, that was maybe a play on the name "Ray", but I might just be making that up now.
> 
> Glad that you found a good place. Sounds like you're in the process of making it a home. [emoji537]



I believe it's partially stingray so that would make sense. Google is failing me, though.

ETA Ooh found it! Ray Deja Vu. Thank you, Mimmy


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I believe it's partially stingray so that would make sense. Google is failing me, though.
> 
> ETA Ooh found it! Ray Deja Vu. Thank you, Mimmy



Yay!! Ray Déjà Vu. I am so glad that you found it, faith. It was going to bug me.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Yay!! Ray Déjà Vu. I am so glad that you found it, faith. It was going to bug me.



I'm glad you gave me the hint, it's been bugging me for nearly a week!

It's very pretty [emoji173]️ I can't buy anything so I'll just have to stare


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I'm glad you gave me the hint, it's been bugging me for nearly a week!
> 
> It's very pretty [emoji173]️ I can't buy anything so I'll just have to stare
> View attachment 3680422
> View attachment 3680423



Very pretty! Still expensive I would imagine.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Very pretty! Still expensive I would imagine.



It's not.

Damn it.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> It's not.
> 
> Damn it.



[emoji848]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> [emoji848]



It's a dilemma [emoji56]


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> It's a dilemma [emoji56]



If it's a good price, it is very tempting. [emoji48]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> If it's a good price, it is very tempting. [emoji48]



It's my early Christmas gift. Or very belated Christmas gift. Either way it'll be here in a couple weeks. 

I'm waiting for paint at Lowe's and would pretty much rather be getting my fingernails torn off. I know some people find painting relaxing but it mostly makes me want to stab something.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> It's my early Christmas gift. Or very belated Christmas gift. Either way it'll be here in a couple weeks.
> 
> I'm waiting for paint at Lowe's and would pretty much rather be getting my fingernails torn off. I know some people find painting relaxing but it mostly makes me want to stab something.



My OCD anal retention makes painting way too stressful and anxiety producing for me. Hence why I have been postponing re-painting, even though a few rooms in our house desperately need it (haven't painted since we moved in ten years ago).


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> It's my early Christmas gift. Or very belated Christmas gift. Either way it'll be here in a couple weeks.
> 
> I'm waiting for paint at Lowe's and would pretty much rather be getting my fingernails torn off. I know some people find painting relaxing but it mostly makes me want to stab something.



Ahh, another great bag, faith! Merry Christmas! [emoji319]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> My OCD anal retention makes painting way too stressful and anxiety producing for me. Hence why I have been postponing re-painting, even though a few rooms in our house desperately need it (haven't painted since we moved in ten years ago).



Just hide any imperfections with furniture, it's much easier. Buy a few grandfather clocks and line them up against the wall.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, another great bag, faith! Merry Christmas! [emoji319]



Figured I'd get all the holidays out of the way in one month


----------



## kateincali

So I'm emptying out the storage unit tomorrow and I haven't seen the bags that I have left for a year and a half. They shouldn't have, like, melted, right? 

Right?

Gulp.

The Ray bag should be here tomorrow, too. It'll either be a really good day or a really bad one lol

While I'm talking to myself, I have a very cute dog that appears to have malfunctioned 
View attachment 3687672


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> So I'm emptying out the storage unit tomorrow and I haven't seen the bags that I have left for a year and a half. They shouldn't have, like, melted, right?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Gulp.
> 
> The Ray bag should be here tomorrow, too. It'll either be a really good day or a really bad one lol
> 
> While I'm talking to myself, I have a very cute dog that appears to have malfunctioned
> View attachment 3687672



Ahh, can't wait to see the Ray bag! Hopefully the stored bags will all be in good shape too. 

He/she is adorable! [emoji190]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, can't wait to see the Ray bag! Hopefully the stored bags will all be in good shape too.
> 
> He/she is adorable! [emoji190]



Ella is very offended that that was even called into question.

I'm excited for the Ray and hope it isn't hideous.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Ella is very offended that that was even called into question.
> 
> I'm excited for the Ray and hope it isn't hideous.



Aww, of course Ella is a she. She is gorgeous! I send my apologies. 

I'm pretty certain the Ray will be a stunner!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Aww, of course Ella is a she. She is gorgeous! I send my apologies.
> 
> I'm pretty certain the Ray will be a stunner!



She doesn't accept but don't take it personally, Ella just goes out of her way to be rude.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> She doesn't accept but don't take it personally, Ella just goes out of her way to be rude.



I can accept that. I actually respect some attitude. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

I'll take better photos once the house is less of a mess, but the Ray didn't disappoint. It's a really lovely bag in person and easily the best deal I've ever found.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I'll take better photos once the house is less of a mess, but the Ray didn't disappoint. It's a really lovely bag in person and easily the best deal I've ever found.
> 
> View attachment 3691769



Ray looks beautiful, faith! If it was a great deal, even better!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Ray looks beautiful, faith! If it was a great deal, even better!



Thanks! I like that it's lined in red suede - reminiscent of old MJ.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Thanks! I like that it's lined in red suede - reminiscent of old MJ.



Wow! Red suede lined; really is reminiscent of old MJ. Great find, faith. 

I'm pretty disappointed right now. Saks Off 5th and the Rack are inundated with the new MJ bags with the big shiny name plates, that are remakes of popular MbMJ styles.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Wow! Red suede lined; really is reminiscent of old MJ. Great find, faith.
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed right now. Saks Off 5th and the Rack are inundated with the new MJ bags with the big shiny name plates, that are remakes of popular MbMJ styles.



If it makes you feel any better, that nameplate has been discontinued. I assume because it is hideous.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> If it makes you feel any better, that nameplate has been discontinued. I assume because it is hideous.



Thanks, I do feel better, faith. I was worried that someone actually thought they looked good!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, I do feel better, faith. I was worried that someone actually thought they looked good!



Apparently someone did for a little while, somehow...

I finally have my bags out of storage and they're all ok, yay! I'm honestly surprised that leather bags in boxes in a non-temperature controlled storage unit for two years weren't damaged in any way.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Apparently someone did for a little while, somehow...
> 
> I finally have my bags out of storage and they're all ok, yay! I'm honestly surprised that leather bags in boxes in a non-temperature controlled storage unit for two years weren't damaged in any way.


So glad to hear it! How is the new house coming along?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> So glad to hear it! How is the new house coming along?



The house needs a lot of TLC but it'll get there eventually


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The house needs a lot of TLC but it'll get there eventually


Really glad to hear that you're in a place that's got some potential. Good luck with it!


----------



## fab2fab

faith_ann said:


> If it makes you feel any better, that nameplate has been discontinued. I assume because it is hideous.



Do you know if those were made for outlet? I thought so but don't know for sure. I have not seen them on Bloomingdales or Nordstrom site so maybe they came to the rack from the outlets. I've noticed some brands sell outlet merchandise at Nordstrom rack.


----------



## kateincali

fab2fab said:


> Do you know if those were made for outlet? I thought so but don't know for sure. I have not seen them on Bloomingdales or Nordstrom site so maybe they came to the rack from the outlets. I've noticed some brands sell outlet merchandise at Nordstrom rack.



I had asked about that awhile back and got the attached reply that didn't really address my question.

I don't recall ever seeing them for sale at retail stores or on the MJ site, either, but maybe I missed it. I haven't been to a MJ outlet but possibly they came from there?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Really glad to hear that you're in a place that's got some potential. Good luck with it!



Thanks!


----------



## kateincali

i'm not having fun today and am wondering if it's too early to open the amaretto. 

i wish this would magically drop in price to my budget of roughly $4
https://www.marcjacobs.com/metallic...tml?ptype=productpage&viewmode=Bags_#start=55


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> i'm not having fun today and am wondering if it's too early to open the amaretto.
> 
> i wish this would magically drop in price to my budget of roughly $4
> https://www.marcjacobs.com/metallic...tml?ptype=productpage&viewmode=Bags_#start=55



I should be doing some studying. Instead I am watching mindless TV. I am pretty strict about the 5 pm rule, but I will probably join you with a vodka martini. [emoji483]

Please let me know when the price drops to $4; I'll buy one too.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I should be doing some studying. Instead I am watching mindless TV. I am pretty strict about the 5 pm rule, but I will probably join you with a vodka martini. [emoji483]
> 
> Please let me know when the price drops to $4; I'll buy one too.



i should be listing my pile of reject bags. instead i'm editing spotify playlists. my phone won't charge enough to take photos, though, so i'm telling myself that's a valid excuse.

a vodka martini has been scientifically proven to help you study. it's in your best interest to ignore the 5pm rule.

will do.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> i should be listing my pile of reject bags. instead i'm editing spotify playlists. my phone won't charge enough to take photos, though, so i'm telling myself that's a valid excuse.
> 
> a vodka martini has been scientifically proven to help you study. it's in your best interest to ignore the 5pm rule.
> 
> will do.



Sounds like a valid excuse to me. 

Good to know the vodka martini helps one study. I'll get the shaker out now. It's fairly close to 5 pm where I am anyway. 

I think you're on the West Coast, but I think that there is some sort of exception for amaretto. You might as well get it ready too.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Sounds like a valid excuse to me.
> 
> Good to know the vodka martini helps one study. I'll get the shaker out now. It's fairly close to 5 pm where I am anyway.
> 
> I think you're on the West Coast, but I think that there is some sort of exception for amaretto. You might as well get it ready too.



I abandoned the East Coast for sunshine and palm trees and buildings painted in shades of tan.

I poured a glass, went to check on the dogs outside, came back and there was a fly in it. It was a very sad moment. Enjoy the vodka martini and guard it like something precious.

My phone has been plugged in for six hours and is at 18%. Why.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I abandoned the East Coast for sunshine and palm trees and buildings painted in shades of tan.
> 
> I poured a glass, went to check on the dogs outside, came back and there was a fly in it. It was a very sad moment. Enjoy the vodka martini and guard it like something precious.
> 
> My phone has been plugged in for six hours and is at 18%. Why.



I also live where it's sunny, with palm trees. I really like palm trees. It's humid in the Summer, though. [emoji267] Some of the houses are brightly colored, but anything with character is being bulldozed, and replaced with something resembling a big box. [emoji537] [emoji403] [emoji853]

I hope you poured yourself another amaretto.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I also live where it's sunny, with palm trees. I really like palm trees. It's humid in the Summer, though. [emoji267] Some of the houses are brightly colored, but anything with character is being bulldozed, and replaced with something resembling a big box. [emoji537] [emoji403] [emoji853]
> 
> I hope you poured yourself another amaretto.



I've lived in the south and I don't know how you handle the humidity. I lasted a year and would have left after a week if I'd been able to. So I can't tolerate humidity and the cold drove me out of MA, which leaves CA as the only habitable state lol

Aw, that's very sad about the houses. I don't know what so many people have against taste.

Of course I did. Hope you had your vodka martini!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I've lived in the south and I don't know how you handle the humidity. I lasted a year and would have left after a week if I'd been able to. So I can't tolerate humidity and the cold drove me out of MA, which leaves CA as the only habitable state lol
> 
> Aw, that's very sad about the houses. I don't know what so many people have against taste.
> 
> Of course I did. Hope you had your vodka martini!



Yes, I had my martini! [emoji483] I studied a little too; very little. 

When I first moved here from CA, I spent a month trying to figure out how to get back to CA. I like FL now, but mostly stay indoors during the Summer. [emoji295]️ I still miss CA though.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Yes, I had my martini! [emoji483] I studied a little too; very little.
> 
> When I first moved here from CA, I spent a month trying to figure out how to get back to CA. I like FL now, but mostly stay indoors during the Summer. [emoji295]️ I still miss CA though.


Sorry for my memory loss if you've mentioned this before, but whereabouts did you live in CA? I'm in San Diego and I don't LOVE it here, but I don't know where I would rather go, either. 

Do you have a lot of snakes and gators where you are? Along with the humidity, that's a top reason why FL remains crossed off my list. The tiny tree snakes in NC were bad enough.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Sorry for my memory loss if you've mentioned this before, but whereabouts did you live in CA? I'm in San Diego and I don't LOVE it here, but I don't know where I would rather go, either.
> 
> Do you have a lot of snakes and gators where you are? Along with the humidity, that's a top reason why FL remains crossed off my list. The tiny tree snakes in NC were bad enough.



No memory loss, faith; I've never mentioned living in CA before. I lived in the SF Valley and Pasadena. I liked Pasadena quite a lot. Nice downtown area, with great restaurants. Fairly easy to get to other cities too. I was used to driving a lot. Like everywhere in CA, fairly expensive to live though. I never lived in San Diego, but it's nice, right?

Where I live there are not many snakes and no gators in my immediate area. I live in the Tampa Bay area. In my perfect world I would spend some time here, in CA and in CO where I grew up. I would not want to live in CO during the Winter though.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> No memory loss, faith; I've never mentioned living in CA before. I lived in the SF Valley and Pasadena. I liked Pasadena quite a lot. Nice downtown area, with great restaurants. Fairly easy to get to other cities too. I was used to driving a lot. Like everywhere in CA, fairly expensive to live though. I never lived in San Diego, but it's nice, right?
> 
> Where I live there are not many snakes and no gators in my immediate area. I live in the Tampa Bay area. In my perfect world I would spend some time here, in CA and in CO where I grew up. I would not want to live in CO during the Winter though.



Like any other city, parts of it are nice and parts of it are awful, and one block can make a huge difference. I briefly lived in Oceanside and wish I could have found a place there again; it has a cute downtown, a pretty beach with a pier, and a great farmer's market, and it felt like home. I'm happy with the house I ended up in near downtown SD, though, even if it does have it's share of problems.

Yeah, I can understand that. In my perfect world, I would spend fall/winter in SoCal and spring/summer in Boston. You get the best of both coasts and avoid the cold.


----------



## piosavsfan

Hey everyone! Wanted check on your thoughts about a bag I recently purchased. I bought a first season black Sasha but the seller did not describe it accurately at all. The seller said there is just mild corner wear, but it has rubbing all along the piping around the bag, has some scratches, has two very small tears in the leather on one side (they are like 2-3 mm in length, as if the leather was cut with something), the strap is cracked all along its length and has a small tear where it comes together in the middle. The piping is easily fixable with Zelikovitz, the strap cracks with edge kote, and I can take it to a leather repair shop to reinforce the strap and fix the small holes so that they don't get bigger. Do you think it is worth it???  I paid $155 + ship. The leather on the bag is amazing and I love the size of the bag and all the pockets, and overall it actually looks pretty good, just needs some refurbishing. I don't know if I should return it or not...


----------



## Mimmy

piosavsfan said:


> Hey everyone! Wanted check on your thoughts about a bag I recently purchased. I bought a first season black Sasha but the seller did not describe it accurately at all. The seller said there is just mild corner wear, but it has rubbing all along the piping around the bag, has some scratches, has two very small tears in the leather on one side (they are like 2-3 mm in length, as if the leather was cut with something), the strap is cracked all along its length and has a small tear where it comes together in the middle. The piping is easily fixable with Zelikovitz, the strap cracks with edge kote, and I can take it to a leatherI repair shop to reinforce the strap and fix the small holes so that they don't get bigger. Do you think it is worth it???  I paid $155 + ship. The leather on the bag is amazing and I love the size of the bag and all the pockets, and overall it actually looks pretty good, just needs some refurbishing. I don't know if I should return it or not...



Piosavsfan, I would be a little put off by the condition you are describing, since it was not disclosed in the seller's description. If you love the bag, I would possibly keep it, but you are looking at additional costs with repairs. 

If you're on the fence and a return would not be too difficult, I would be inclined to return.


----------



## kateincali

piosavsfan said:


> Hey everyone! Wanted check on your thoughts about a bag I recently purchased. I bought a first season black Sasha but the seller did not describe it accurately at all. The seller said there is just mild corner wear, but it has rubbing all along the piping around the bag, has some scratches, has two very small tears in the leather on one side (they are like 2-3 mm in length, as if the leather was cut with something), the strap is cracked all along its length and has a small tear where it comes together in the middle. The piping is easily fixable with Zelikovitz, the strap cracks with edge kote, and I can take it to a leather repair shop to reinforce the strap and fix the small holes so that they don't get bigger. Do you think it is worth it???  I paid $155 + ship. The leather on the bag is amazing and I love the size of the bag and all the pockets, and overall it actually looks pretty good, just needs some refurbishing. I don't know if I should return it or not...



Ugh, I'm sorry. Was that the one I told you about? Double sorry, if that's the case.

Are you sure the tears can be repaired so they aren't noticeable? The other flaws are pretty standards things you would probably have to do at some point down the line, anyway, but I would personally return it if the tears aren't a super easy fix. Even if they are, I would still add up the cost of Kote, Zelikovitz, and repairs and request a partial refund. I doubt it would have sold for more than $100 if it had been listed accurately.


----------



## kateincali

calling @Mimmy and anyone else who knows things...

does anyone remember what version of the J Marc this is?


----------



## piosavsfan

Mimmy said:


> Piosavsfan, I would be a little put off by the condition you are describing, since it was not disclosed in the seller's description. If you love the bag, I would possibly keep it, but you are looking at additional costs with repairs.
> 
> If you're on the fence and a return would not be too difficult, I would be inclined to return.





faith_ann said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry. Was that the one I told you about? Double sorry, if that's the case.
> 
> Are you sure the tears can be repaired so they aren't noticeable? The other flaws are pretty standards things you would probably have to do at some point down the line, anyway, but I would personally return it if the tears aren't a super easy fix. Even if they are, I would still add up the cost of Kote, Zelikovitz, and repairs and request a partial refund. I doubt it would have sold for more than $100 if it had been listed accurately.


Faith_ann, it is the one you told me about but don't be sorry! You couldn't have predicted that the seller wasn't honest (or perhaps just not attentive). After spending a couple of days with the bag, I just couldn't let it go. The seller gave me a partial of $50, which makes me feel better and should cover repairs. I think the small tears could even just be glued, and one is on the side and one on the bottom, so not too noticeable. I already fixed the piping and it looks brand new after satin Zeli and it completely matches the slight sheen the bag has. Now gotta get edge koat.

If you do see another black Sasha, please let me know. [emoji7]


----------



## kateincali

piosavsfan said:


> Faith_ann, it is the one you told me about but don't be sorry! You couldn't have predicted that the seller wasn't honest (or perhaps just not attentive). After spending a couple of days with the bag, I just couldn't let it go. The seller gave me a partial of $50, which makes me feel better and should cover repairs. I think the small tears could even just be glued, and one is on the side and one on the bottom, so not too noticeable. I already fixed the piping and it looks brand new after satin Zeli and it completely matches the slight sheen the bag has. Now gotta get edge koat.
> 
> If you do see another black Sasha, please let me know. [emoji7]



Oh I'm glad that it worked out! 

I'll let you know if I see one


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> calling @Mimmy and anyone else who knows things...
> 
> does anyone remember what version of the J Marc this is?



Hi Faith!

Do you think it was called a J Marc aged python shoulder bag, with some description for the color/finish, or are you thinking it had a "cuter" name?




I don't remember. [emoji853]


----------



## Mimmy

piosavsfan said:


> Faith_ann, it is the one you told me about but don't be sorry! You couldn't have predicted that the seller wasn't honest (or perhaps just not attentive). After spending a couple of days with the bag, I just couldn't let it go. The seller gave me a partial of $50, which makes me feel better and should cover repairs. I think the small tears could even just be glued, and one is on the side and one on the bottom, so not too noticeable. I already fixed the piping and it looks brand new after satin Zeli and it completely matches the slight sheen the bag has. Now gotta get edge koat.
> 
> If you do see another black Sasha, please let me know. [emoji7]



Glad you were able to get $50 back. Sounds like a good bag for that price. [emoji3]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hi Faith!
> 
> Do you think it was called a J Marc aged python shoulder bag, with some description for the color/finish, or are you thinking it had a "cuter" name?
> View attachment 3704944
> 
> View attachment 3704945
> 
> I don't remember. [emoji853]



possibly. i thought there was a separate group for the two-toned python with sequins. 

thanks for looking! i wish there were still online lookbooks.


----------



## kateincali

i have never been so hungry for so many days in a row. i've been eating like twice as much as i usually do and i'm just constantly starving. send help. and chinese food. maybe a few cheeseburgers. feed me.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> possibly. i thought there was a separate group for the two-toned python with sequins.
> 
> thanks for looking! i wish there were still online lookbooks.


You're welcome! Found this too. 




faith_ann said:


> i have never been so hungry for so many days in a row. i've been eating like twice as much as i usually do and i'm just constantly starving. send help. and chinese food. maybe a few cheeseburgers. feed me.


I would join you for Chinese or a cheeseburger if we weren't on opposite coasts.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> You're welcome! Found this too.
> View attachment 3705008
> 
> 
> I would join you for Chinese or a cheeseburger if we weren't on opposite coasts.



That's actually the same bag, just photographed not horribly.

I would probably steal any food you ordered right now, though. Where does one find a mammoth to eat?

There's no decent Chinese food in SD and it's very sad. Middle of nowhere North Carolina had better Chinese FFS. Crab rangoons, where are you?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> That's actually the same bag, just photographed not horribly.
> 
> I would probably steal any food you ordered right now, though. Where does one find a mammoth to eat?
> 
> There's no decent Chinese food in SD and its very sad. Middle of nowhere North Carolina had better Chinese FFS. Crab rangoons, where are you?



Tampa Bay area in FL. No decent Chinese food here either.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Tampa Bay area in FL. No decent Chinese food here either.



at least we suffer in company?

the warranty on my laptop expired a month ago and it just broke. sounds about right.

i have a rare talent in that my mere presence seems to make anything electronic problematic. there's a joke in there somewhere about me draining the life out of things...


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> at least we suffer in company?
> 
> the warranty on my laptop expired a month ago and it just broke. sounds about right.
> 
> i have a rare talent in that my mere presence seems to make anything electronic problematic. there's a joke in there somewhere about me draining the life out of things...



I suppose. 

Don't feel too badly. My car just went off warranty. Of course I needed an expensive repair this week. So annoying; I could have bought a really nice bag/bags with the money I spent to fix it. Oh well. 

Hope your laptop is easily fixed.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I suppose.
> 
> Don't feel too badly. My car just went off warranty. Of course I needed an expensive repair this week. So annoying; I could have bought a really nice bag/bags with the money I spent to fix it. Oh well.
> 
> Hope your laptop is easily fixed.



Ouch, that's way worse than a laptop problem, I'm sorry. 

I saw a suggestion to remove the battery but one screw won't come out. Bleh.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Ouch, that's way worse than a laptop problem, I'm sorry.
> 
> I saw a suggestion to remove the battery but one screw won't come out. Bleh.



The car happened mid-week, so I'm kind of feeling better now. 

I will likely bow down to you, faith, if you fix your own laptop! [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> The car happened mid-week, so I'm kind of feeling better now.
> 
> I will likely bow down to you, faith, if you fix your own laptop! [emoji6]


tell me the secret to not wallowing in misfortune 

it's not happening. the last screw is holding out.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> tell me the secret to not wallowing in misfortune
> 
> it's not happening. the last screw is holding out.



Oh, I've been known to wallow too. Had a fairly tough 2016, so I guess by comparison this didn't seem too bad. 

Still hope you're able to fix your laptop.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Oh, I've been known to wallow too. Had a fairly tough 2016, so I guess by comparison this didn't seem too bad.
> 
> Still hope you're able to fix your laptop.



2016 really failed to be a pleasant year. it should have to do it over.

the laptop has lost its will to live.

i thought i did so well getting rid of a fair amount of bags, but somehow i still have too many bags. if there is such a thing.

are we the only people who visit chat anymore? @ElainePG  , @eehlers  , @nascar fan , someone, anyone


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> 2016 really failed to be a pleasant year. it should have to do it over.
> 
> the laptop has lost its will to live.
> 
> i thought i did so well getting rid of a fair amount of bags, but somehow i still have too many bags. if there is such a thing.
> 
> are we the only people who visit chat anymore? @ElainePG  , @eehlers  , @nascar fan , someone, anyone



Is that a tumbleweed, I just saw roll by?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Is that a tumbleweed, I just saw roll by?



that was Robert






For those who do not know
_Rubber_ is the story of Robert, an inanimate tire that has been abandoned in the desert and then suddenly and inexplicably comes to life. As Robert roams the bleak landscape, he discovers that he possesses terrifying telepathic powers that give him the ability to destroy anything he wishes. At first content to prey on discarded objects and small desert creatures, his attention soon turns to humans, especially a beautiful and mysterious woman who crosses his path. Leaving a swath of destruction behind, Robert becomes a chaotic force and truly a movie villain for the ages.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> that was Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not know
> _Rubber_ is the story of Robert, an inanimate tire that has been abandoned in the desert and then suddenly and inexplicably comes to life. As Robert roams the bleak landscape, he discovers that he possesses terrifying telepathic powers that give him the ability to destroy anything he wishes. At first content to prey on discarded objects and small desert creatures, his attention soon turns to humans, especially a beautiful and mysterious woman who crosses his path. Leaving a swath of destruction behind, Robert becomes a chaotic force and truly a movie villain for the ages.



Ahh, thank you for this information, faith. This sounds like a must see for me. Seriously.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, thank you for this information, faith. This sounds like a must see for me. Seriously.



I spread the word - randomly - when I can. Robert should be known to all.


----------



## Esquared72

Hey guys...life has been pretty nuts lately, so haven't been able to spend much time on tpf. I'm still dealing with crappy work issues...really dislike my company/leadership and they are likely going to ask me to relocate this Fall (not going to happen). So I am job hunting, which is never fun. 

Going to try some retail therapy at Nordstrom Rack today. Bringing Mariska along with me.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hey guys...life has been pretty nuts lately, so haven't been able to spend much time on tpf. I'm still dealing with crappy work issues...really dislike my company/leadership and they are likely going to ask me to relocate this Fall (not going to happen). So I am job hunting, which is never fun.
> 
> Going to try some retail therapy at Nordstrom Rack today. Bringing Mariska along with me.
> View attachment 3711553


So sorry that you're going to be job hunting, eehlers. What a shame!
I hope you found some solace at the Rack. Maybe a cozy sweater?


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hey guys...life has been pretty nuts lately, so haven't been able to spend much time on tpf. I'm still dealing with crappy work issues...really dislike my company/leadership and they are likely going to ask me to relocate this Fall (not going to happen). So I am job hunting, which is never fun.
> 
> Going to try some retail therapy at Nordstrom Rack today. Bringing Mariska along with me.
> View attachment 3711553



Love the Mariska. I'm sorry to hear about work; that's stress no one ever needs. How did retail therapy go?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> So sorry that you're going to be job hunting, eehlers. What a shame!
> I hope you found some solace at the Rack. Maybe a cozy sweater?





faith_ann said:


> Love the Mariska. I'm sorry to hear about work; that's stress no one ever needs. How did retail therapy go?



Thanks, guys. It's sucky but hopefully I can find something better. 

Didn't get much stuff at the Rack. I picked up this Tory Burch wallet. Woven leather and I love the big multicolor tassel. Also got a bottle of MJ's Daisy Dream Forever. Smells yummy and perfect for Spring/Summer.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Thanks, guys. It's sucky but hopefully I can find something better.
> 
> Didn't get much stuff at the Rack. I picked up this Tory Burch wallet. Woven leather and I love the big multicolor tassel. Also got a bottle of MJ's Daisy Dream Forever. Smells yummy and perfect for Spring/Summer.
> View attachment 3712989


That's cute! 

I wish MJ sold perfume bottles empty :/ I know that's odd but perfume gives me headaches and I think the bottles are adorable.


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Thanks, guys. It's sucky but hopefully I can find something better.
> 
> Didn't get much stuff at the Rack. I picked up this Tory Burch wallet. Woven leather and I love the big multicolor tassel. Also got a bottle of MJ's Daisy Dream Forever. Smells yummy and perfect for Spring/Summer.
> View attachment 3712989



Sorry to hear about your work stress, eehlers. The TB wallet is cute. I will have to try to sample the MJ Daisy Dream.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> That's cute!
> 
> I wish MJ sold perfume bottles empty :/ I know that's odd but perfume gives me headaches and I think the bottles are adorable.



I think you've actually come up with a void in the perfume industry that could be filled. I hear a lot of people say that perfume/certain perfumes give them headaches. I certainly get headaches with some, fortunately not all of them. 

Some of the bottles are really pretty though, and I think that some people would like to collect them.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Thanks, guys. It's sucky but hopefully I can find something better.
> 
> Didn't get much stuff at the Rack. I picked up this Tory Burch wallet. Woven leather and I love the big multicolor tassel. Also got a bottle of MJ's Daisy Dream Forever. Smells yummy and perfect for Spring/Summer.
> View attachment 3712989


Very cute wallet!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> That's cute!
> 
> I wish MJ sold perfume bottles empty :/ I know that's odd but perfume gives me headaches and I think the bottles are adorable.


Is there any perfume you can wear, Faith? Some people can wear Jo Malone, I've heard, even if they can't wear anything else. Not sure why... something about the amount of (or lack of) alcohol in it? Or maybe I've got it wrong? 
I can always tell right away if a perfume is going to be a problem for me, which is why I never buy a fragrance on line, but fortunately there are some I can wear no problem unless I've already *got* a headache... then perfume, hair spray, body lotion, hand cream, or DH putting on aftershave are all strictly off limits.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Is there any perfume you can wear, Faith? Some people can wear Jo Malone, I've heard, even if they can't wear anything else. Not sure why... something about the amount of (or lack of) alcohol in it? Or maybe I've got it wrong?
> I can always tell right away if a perfume is going to be a problem for me, which is why I never buy a fragrance on line, but fortunately there are some I can wear no problem unless I've already *got* a headache... then perfume, hair spray, body lotion, hand cream, or DH putting on aftershave are all strictly off limits.



I wore Chance by Chanel, years ago, but IIRC I stopped because it eventually started to bother me. I don't know what's in them that's headache inducing for me; I have as good of a sense of smell as a week old dead hamster otherwise.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I wore Chance by Chanel, years ago, but IIRC I stopped because it eventually started to bother me. I don't know what's in them that's headache inducing for me; I have as good of a sense of smell as a week old dead hamster otherwise.



There are certain scents that always trigger a migraine for me. Anything from Bath & Body Works definitely does. One of the worst offenders was a gift I got from a friend...Live Colorfully by Kate Spade. Not sure what note does it, but within 30 seconds of spraying it I have a migraine. 

Fortunately I'm lucky with most MJ scents...except Lola. I love, love the bottle but can't stand rose scents. 

The bottle for Daisy Dream is pretty cute...love the color.


----------



## kateincali

why is this satin and not leather?


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> why is this satin and not leather?



Cool colors!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Cool colors!



it's one of my favorite MJ combos. The Iggy Misfit has been on my wishlist forever 



But in satin it's a little tacky, IMO


----------



## christij

Curious if any of you ladies know if Venetia was ever made in Violet? I can't recall ever seeing a Blake or Venetia in Violet, just Sophias and Stellas. It's been my illusive color for years. Many moons ago when I first signed up on here, I won an auction for a Violet Sophia but gave it up to another TPFer as it was her holy grail. Nine years later and I'm still thinking about that darn color.


----------



## kateincali

christij said:


> Curious if any of you ladies know if Venetia was ever made in Violet? I can't recall ever seeing a Blake or Venetia in Violet, just Sophias and Stellas. It's been my illusive color for years. Many moons ago when I first signed up on here, I won an auction for a Violet Sophia but gave it up to another TPFer as it was her holy grail. Nine years later and I'm still thinking about that darn color.



this is violet, isn't it?
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-venetia-leather-bag-1


----------



## kateincali

does anyone remember what this style was called? please and thank you
https://www.therealreal.com/product...der-bags/marc-jacobs-snakeskin-shoulder-bag-5


----------



## christij

Oh that BEAUTIFUL violet. That's the only one I've ever seen!


----------



## kateincali

christij said:


> Here's my berry confusion, I've seen this berry
> 1. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/marc-jacobs-pinks.231563/page-2#post-4897193
> 
> Which is distinctly different than this berry Venetia (there is also a berry Stella in her pics, which is more like the previous berry, then her berry Venetia):
> 2. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/marc-jacobs-pinks.231563/#post-4884315
> 
> And then there is raspberry, which I'm starting to think that one of the "berry" colors is indeed raspberry. Here's my actual raspberry Stella:
> 3. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/raspberry-has-arrived.367732/
> 
> I feel like the one on eBay is brighter than my raspberry, not as bright as Violet, definitely not the darker berry with tonal stitching. Plus my raspberry has more of a cream stitching and cream interior like you mentioned, and the eBay one appears to have light pink stitching and interior. I've also read on here that magenta has light pink/lilac stitching and interior, which sounds like it could be a match, but darned if I can find pics of that color.
> 
> Wait, is it BUBBLE GUM? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-leather-variations.23821/page-7#post-1705096
> 
> Or the bag is fake, thus the inability to pin down the color.



moving this over here 

it's clearly a rare color called rasbubbleberry

the dark berry venetia i believe is resort 2005. seems to match this.

does this thread help you out any?


----------



## christij

faith_ann said:


> moving this over here
> 
> it's clearly a rare color called rasbubbleberry
> 
> the dark berry venetia i believe is resort 2005. seems to match this.
> 
> does this thread help you out any?


Drools all over that violet Stella. Oh how she has eluded me. Someday I will find her! 

That berry matches my berry Venetia. I think the rasbubbleberry was delivered via unicorn if I recall correctly and is lined with pixie dust. Rare find! 

I think I'll let that pink Venetia on eBay go. Whichever color it is, I think it's close enough to raspberry to be too close to justify. I'm lamenting too much to love it I think. Thank you for all your help! This afternoon I'll grab some photos of FauxVenetia.


----------



## kateincali

christij said:


> Drools all over that violet Stella. Oh how she has eluded me. Someday I will find her!
> 
> That berry matches my berry Venetia. I think the rasbubbleberry was delivered via unicorn if I recall correctly and is lined with pixie dust. Rare find!
> 
> I think I'll let that pink Venetia on eBay go. Whichever color it is, I think it's close enough to raspberry to be too close to justify. I'm lamenting too much to love it I think. Thank you for all your help! This afternoon I'll grab some photos of FauxVenetia.



psh. everyone knows unicorns don't deliver things. they're notoriously bad with directions.

if you're still looking for a black w/white stitching:
https://www.therealreal.com/product...der-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-shoulder-bag-285


----------



## NikkNak728

Hi!!!!!

Why doesn't the app work


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Is Marc Jacob's resale value pretty bad? I have this double handle satchel style bag in new condition listed on Ebay for almost a year. My listening barely gets any views and I think the price is reasonable?(50% off of what I payed).  Most of my friends and family arent into this brand so I cant even pass it on to them


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Hi!!!!!
> 
> Why doesn't the app work



Hey, what's new? I need to live vicariously through someone!

The app is working fine for me?


----------



## kateincali

tua said:


> Is Marc Jacob's resale value pretty bad? I have this double handle satchel style bag in new condition listed on Ebay for almost a year. My listening barely gets any views and I think the price is reasonable?(50% off of what I payed).  Most of my friends and family arent into this brand so I cant even pass it on to them



It depends on the style. Is it listed for 50% off retail? Because you're lucky to get 30% of retail for most brands, in my experience, unless we're talking popular Chanel, LV, etc. styles.

Have you had the same photo set up the whole time? If you have, take new photos. What have other people sold the bag for and is yours priced in that range? 

I listed 11 MJ's a month ago and I'm down to 6. There are buyers out there but the market is slower than it used to be for everything.

Poshmark is decent for MJ, too, if you haven't tried there.


----------



## NikkNak728

Ugh, it won't let me redownload it. Keeps saying error. So frustrated!


----------



## Mimmy

I have been in the mood to stress shop. Have done a fairly good job of resisting until yesterday. 


These are on their way to me. Hopefully they fit. I have 3 pairs of MbMJ shoes, and ordered the size that I wear in those. 

Still waiting for another price reduction on the MJ website. There is a skirt that I want.


----------



## kateincali

NikkNak728 said:


> Ugh, it won't let me redownload it. Keeps saying error. So frustrated!


did you try yelling at it and then throwing your phone against the wall


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I have been in the mood to stress shop. Have done a fairly good job of resisting until yesterday.
> View attachment 3732991
> 
> These are on their way to me. Hopefully they fit. I have 3 pairs of MbMJ shoes, and ordered the size that I wear in those.
> 
> Still waiting for another price reduction on the MJ website. There is a skirt that I want.


those are cute!  they're really bringing back the resort 2006 sweet punk look



what does the skirt look like?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> those are cute!  they're really bringing back the resort 2006 sweet punk look
> View attachment 3733340
> 
> 
> what does the skirt look like?



Thanks, faith! I missed out on the sweet punk items, as I didn't really know anything about MJ then. I was happy to be able to get these as I really like the distressed studs. I hope they fit. 

This is the skirt. 


I'm a sucker for anything with pockets.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, faith! I missed out on the sweet punk items, as I didn't really know anything about MJ then. I was happy to be able to get these as I really like the distressed studs. I hope they fit.
> 
> This is the skirt.
> View attachment 3733571
> 
> I'm a sucker for anything with pockets.


fingers crossed!

i only got into MJ around 2010 so i missed out on SP, too. i'm still making up for that.

the skirt is fun. you're clearly much cooler than i am lol


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> fingers crossed!
> 
> i only got into MJ around 2010 so i missed out on SP, too. i'm still making up for that.
> 
> the skirt is fun. you're clearly much cooler than i am lol



You are definitely finding some great bags, faith!

I imagine sometimes that I am cool, [emoji41] but may not be. Based on the bags that you own, you may be the coolest person that I "know". Lol!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> You are definitely finding some great bags, faith!
> 
> I imagine sometimes that I am cool, [emoji41] but may not be. Based on the bags that you own, you may be the coolest person that I "know". Lol!


well, you're certainly not _not _cool with those shoes and someday that skirt

ha, any cool factor i have begins and ends with bags, though


----------



## NikkNak728

Always


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> I have been in the mood to stress shop. Have done a fairly good job of resisting until yesterday.
> View attachment 3732991
> 
> These are on their way to me. Hopefully they fit. I have 3 pairs of MbMJ shoes, and ordered the size that I wear in those.
> 
> Still waiting for another price reduction on the MJ website. There is a skirt that I want.


Wow, those are so cute!


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> I have been in the mood to stress shop. Have done a fairly good job of resisting until yesterday.
> View attachment 3732991
> 
> These are on their way to me. Hopefully they fit. I have 3 pairs of MbMJ shoes, and ordered the size that I wear in those.
> 
> Still waiting for another price reduction on the MJ website. There is a skirt that I want.


I was in the mood to stress shop too, so I just went to the MJ site; unfortunately, 1/2 sizes are unavailable in this style.  I wear a 35 1/2 in MJ ballet flats, and I'm afraid the 35 would be too small. I know flats can be stretched a bit, but I'd hate to take them to the cobbler & have the studs pop off. 

Bummer.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> I was in the mood to stress shop too, so I just went to the MJ site; unfortunately, 1/2 sizes are unavailable in this style.  I wear a 35 1/2 in MJ ballet flats, and I'm afraid the 35 would be too small. I know flats can be stretched a bit, but I'd hate to take them to the cobbler & have the studs pop off.
> 
> Bummer.



I bought these off the Saks website; they carry half sizes. Unfortunately the black is totally sold out now. They have nude, in 35 1/2, but at regular price. Neiman's also carries these shoes in half sizes, but it looks like they are still full price. 

If you are a website stalker like I am; check these sites to see if they go on sale. For me, the good thing is that also at Saks and Neiman's they are not usually final sale, so if they don't fit I can just return. [emoji3]


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I was in the mood to stress shop too, so I just went to the MJ site; unfortunately, 1/2 sizes are unavailable in this style.  I wear a 35 1/2 in MJ ballet flats, and I'm afraid the 35 would be too small. I know flats can be stretched a bit, but I'd hate to take them to the cobbler & have the studs pop off.
> 
> Bummer.


35 1/2 is in stock at Zappos 
http://www.zappos.com/p/marc-jacobs-cleo-studded-ballerina-black-leather/product/8859840/color/72


----------



## NikkNak728

I am literally always in the mood to stress shop! I saw the ps1 tinys on sale and scored myself another. I think I'll sell my old one to make room so that I'm making practical decisions but it was impulse stress buying for sure!


----------



## kateincali

I guess I'm the weirdo who gets rid of things when I'm stressed.

At this point I don't have a lot left [emoji23]

What does the ps1 tiny look like?


----------



## Mimmy

NikkNak728 said:


> I am literally always in the mood to stress shop! I saw the ps1 tinys on sale and scored myself another. I think I'll sell my old one to make room so that I'm making practical decisions but it was impulse stress buying for sure!


I am tempted by Proenza Schouler lately. I don't own anything from this brand yet, but some of the styles really appeal to me. 


faith_ann said:


> I guess I'm the weirdo who gets rid of things when I'm stressed.
> 
> At this point I don't have a lot left [emoji23]
> 
> What does the ps1 tiny look like?


I usually buy bags or shoes when stressed. I do get rid of clothes though. I was looking for a skirt the other day, and remembered I had given it away. [emoji853]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I am tempted by Proenza Schouler lately. I don't own anything from this brand yet, but some of the styles really appeal to me.
> 
> I usually buy bags or shoes when stressed. I do get rid of clothes though. I was looking for a skirt the other day, and remembered I had given it away. [emoji853]



poor skirt will live out its life believing it was unloved

i very much want a ps1 someday and have been stalking one in turquoise for years. it's probably the label i would switch to if i was less broke.
	

		
			
		

		
	




on a semi-related note, i have also been wanting a philip lim pashli for a few years, but had never seen one in person. i finally did the other day and somehow it did absolutely nothing for me. i guess that's a good thing...


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> poor skirt will live out its life believing it was unloved
> 
> i very much want a ps1 someday and have been stalking one in turquoise for years. it's probably the label i would switch to if i was less broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735618
> 
> 
> on a semi-related note, i have also been wanting a philip lim pashli for a few years, but had never seen one in person. i finally did the other day and somehow it did absolutely nothing for me. i guess that's a good thing...



Hopefully it went to someone who will give it more attention. 

There is a PS lunch bag clutch that I like, but I have not found a color I like, at a price I am willing to pay. 

Agreed, I actually found a mini Pashli at the Rack sometime ago; deeply discounted and I still left it. I didn't like the leather.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hopefully it went to someone who will give it more attention.
> 
> There is a PS lunch bag clutch that I like, but I have not found a color I like, at a price I am willing to pay.
> 
> Agreed, I actually found a mini Pashli at the Rack sometime ago; deeply discounted and I still left it. I didn't like the leather.



I don't know why things we want aren't in the colors we like for only $10.

Yeah, it felt and looked very cheap to me. Maybe it's like a lot of bags and the leather was nicer in earlier seasons.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> 35 1/2 is in stock at Zappos
> http://www.zappos.com/p/marc-jacobs-cleo-studded-ballerina-black-leather/product/8859840/color/72


And the camo ones are discounted! Eek!


----------



## Mimmy

Hooray! They're here, they fit perfectly and I love them! [emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Hooray! They're here, they fit perfectly and I love them! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3736366


They are gorgeous! So glad they fit, I think you'll get a lot of use out of them! I love that they can be dressed up or dressed down. Did you end up getting the skirt?


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> They are gorgeous! So glad they fit, I think you'll get a lot of use out of them! I love that they can be dressed up or dressed down. Did you end up getting the skirt?



Thanks, Elaine! Not yet; looks like there are 3 left in my size. Will wait just a little longer to see if there is another price reduction. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hooray! They're here, they fit perfectly and I love them! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3736366


those are super pretty!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> those are super pretty!



Thanks, faith!


----------



## kateincali

is anyone still using their regular size stams?

i took out my Fluo Pink stam today and i was wearing Versace sunnies, and i just thought, god, i look so 2008 right now...

maybe i'm just in a mood (me? never!), but mine are looking dated to me. i only have a Firebird and a Fluo Pink left and maybe that's why - they're not exactly 'classic' styles. i still like my little stams, but they're python embossed Stardust stams and a little less flashy than the Firebird and Fluo.

i'm conflicted over selling them because i would probably never find them again, and maybe i'll feel differently a year from now or something. they just don't feel very 'me' anymore.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> is anyone still using their regular size stams?
> 
> i took out my Fluo Pink stam today and i was wearing Versace sunnies, and i just thought, god, i look so 2008 right now...
> 
> maybe i'm just in a mood (me? never!), but mine are looking dated to me. i only have a Firebird and a Fluo Pink left and maybe that's why - they're not exactly 'classic' styles. i still like my little stams, but they're python embossed Stardust stams and a little less flashy than the Firebird and Fluo.
> 
> i'm conflicted over selling them because i would probably never find them again, and maybe i'll feel differently a year from now or something. they just don't feel very 'me' anymore.



As much as I wanted a full size Stam or little Stam, Faith, I never bought one. I would look at the photos of @Nascar's collection and drool, but being a bargain hunter at heart at that time and now; I just never pulled the trigger. 

Now that I can find one fairly easily, at a good price, I am not lusting over one anymore. 

I had 2 vintage Coach bags, made in Italy, that I thought I would never sell. I kept the color that is more rare, and sold the other one at a good price. I am pretty certain that I will never be able to get another one in the pristine condition that mine was in, but I was really ready to sell it and don't regret it. 

I would probably wait for now, until you are more certain than not that you are ready to sell one or both. 

Sadly, my MJ, MbMJ collection has been condensed quite significantly. In my experience the MbMJ bags still sell reasonably well.

There actually are some new MJ styles that I like now. Knowing that I probably will not want to keep them that long, and that the resale may not be great; I definitely press pause.


----------



## Mimmy

Although I am not buying many MJ bags right now, I like his shoes and I am seeing some of his past season rtw pieces at reduced prices. 


In addition to the skirt, I am stalking this dress too. It's still a bit pricey for a dress I won't wear much; I would buy it to wear to a wedding. 

I may miss out on both, as I am really trying to keep within a budget I determined at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Dawn

Totally random pop in here - but I'm watching the netflix series Sense8 and Marc Jacobs just made a cameo on the show.  He's so freaking adorable.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> As much as I wanted a full size Stam or little Stam, Faith, I never bought one. I would look at the photos of @Nascar's collection and drool, but being a bargain hunter at heart at that time and now; I just never pulled the trigger.
> 
> Now that I can find one fairly easily, at a good price, I am not lusting over one anymore.
> 
> I had 2 vintage Coach bags, made in Italy, that I thought I would never sell. I kept the color that is more rare, and sold the other one at a good price. I am pretty certain that I will never be able to get another one in the pristine condition that mine was in, but I was really ready to sell it and don't regret it.
> 
> I would probably wait for now, until you are more certain than not that you are ready to sell one or both.
> 
> Sadly, my MJ, MbMJ collection has been condensed quite significantly. In my experience the MbMJ bags still sell reasonably well.
> 
> There actually are some new MJ styles that I like now. Knowing that I probably will not want to keep them that long, and that the resale may not be great; I definitely press pause.


Yeah, I've always bought bags knowing I'll probably tire of them quickly and sell them. At least I buy very very cheap and have never lost money on anything.

I've sold many bags over the years and only regret parting with one (I'm very sorry, python venetia) so I don't know why I'm constantly overthinking everything. That was brave of you to sell a vintage Coach you knew you would probably never find again - crossing out my melodramatic 'I would never find it again', *I could _eventually _*probably *find a MJ if I regretted selling it; it might just take awhile.

*Except this python Venetia. 

Dammit.


----------



## kateincali

Hi. I like you.


----------



## kateincali

Dawn said:


> Totally random pop in here - but *I'm watching the netflix series Sense8* and Marc Jacobs just made a cameo on the show.  He's so freaking adorable.



blink twice if you're being held against your will


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Although I am not buying many MJ bags right now, I like his shoes and I am seeing some of his past season rtw pieces at reduced prices.
> View attachment 3738393
> 
> In addition to the skirt, I am stalking this dress too. It's still a bit pricey for a dress I won't wear much; I would buy it to wear to a wedding.
> 
> I may miss out on both, as I am really trying to keep within a budget I determined at the beginning of the year.


That's a beautiful dress! I love MJ dresses but they never seem to fit me right.


----------



## Mimmy

Dawn said:


> Totally random pop in here - but I'm watching the netflix series Sense8 and Marc Jacobs just made a cameo on the show.  He's so freaking adorable.


I haven't seen this show. 


faith_ann said:


> Yeah, I've always bought bags knowing I'll probably tire of them quickly and sell them. At least I buy very very cheap and have never lost money on anything.
> 
> I've sold many bags over the years and only regret parting with one (I'm very sorry, python venetia) so I don't know why I'm constantly overthinking everything. That was brave of you to sell a vintage Coach you knew you would probably never find again - crossing out my melodramatic 'I would never find it again', *I could _eventually _*probably *find a MJ if I regretted selling it; it might just take awhile.
> 
> *Except this python Venetia.
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> View attachment 3739305


I guess you could plead temporary insanity; that is one gorgeous bag, faith!! Oops, guess that doesn't help, "meh". [emoji6]


faith_ann said:


> blink twice if you're being held against your will


[emoji848]


faith_ann said:


> That's a beautiful dress! I love MJ dresses but they never seem to fit me right.


Honestly, I have only purchased separates. I would buy this one from a store that I could return it to, if it didn't fit well.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I haven't seen this show.
> 
> I guess you could plead temporary insanity; that is one gorgeous bag, faith!! Oops, guess that doesn't help, "meh". [emoji6]
> 
> [emoji848]
> 
> Honestly, I have only purchased separates. I would buy this one from a store that I could return it to, if it didn't fit well.


In all fairness to Dawn, I only saw the first episode of sense8. That was enough for me 

One reason I sold it is because it had visible yellow glue marks and that bothered me. But I only paid $135 NWT and it retailed for $2895, so I should have gotten over it.

The dress is at NR, returnable in store or by mail


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> In all fairness to Dawn, I only saw the first episode of sense8. That was enough for me
> 
> One reason I sold it is because it had visible yellow glue marks and that bothered me. But I only paid $135 NWT and it retailed for $2895, so I should have gotten over it.
> 
> The dress is at NR, returnable in store or by mail


That was definitely a great deal on that bag, Faith. 

Yup, that's where I am looking at the dress. I was trying not to post it, as there is only one left. They recommend sizing down though, so it may not fit. If someone else buys it, it will be better for my budget.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> That was definitely a great deal on that bag, Faith.
> 
> Yup, that's where I am looking at the dress. *I was trying not to post it, as there is only one left.* They recommend sizing down though, so it may not fit. If someone else buys it, it will be better for my budget.


Oops. I'm sorry! I would edit my post but it's been too long.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Oops. I'm sorry! I would edit my post but it's been too long.



Don't worry; I wouldn't buy it at it's current price.


----------



## kateincali

Still the favorite


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Still the favorite
> View attachment 3741423


The leather looks amazing.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> The leather looks amazing.



It is! It's taken a beating over the years but still looks great.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Still the favorite
> View attachment 3741423



Still my fav mj, the last one left in my possession too


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Still my fav mj, the last one left in my possession too


aw  that makes me sad! i miss when we were all getting new bags and chat was active


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> aw  that makes me sad! i miss when we were all getting new bags and chat was active



I knowww I miss the good ole days of mj... I'm not liking the new styles and logos these days [emoji107]


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> I knowww I miss the good ole days of mj... I'm not liking the new styles and logos these days [emoji107]


There are a few bags I like. I've been stalking this for awhile.




What don't you like about the logo? It looks basically the same as collection did?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> There are a few bags I like. I've been stalking this for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 3747917
> 
> 
> What don't you like about the logo? It looks basically the same as collection did?


Very cute bag! What is it?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Very cute bag! What is it?


it has a very basic name. literally. it's called the Metallic Leather Basic Bag.

https://www.marcjacobs.com/metallic...tml?ptype=productpage&viewmode=Bags_#start=55


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> In all fairness to Dawn, I only saw the first episode of sense8. That was enough for me
> 
> One reason I sold it is because it had visible yellow glue marks and that bothered me. But I only paid $135 NWT and it retailed for $2895, so I should have gotten over it.
> 
> The dress is at NR, returnable in store or by mail



I kind of just wish someone would just buy this dress now, so I could stop stalking it. Why don't they just reduce the price?!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> There are a few bags I like. I've been stalking this for awhile.
> 
> View attachment 3747917
> 
> 
> What don't you like about the logo? It looks basically the same as collection did?



Cute! Though I hoard too much to ever use something that tiny. [emoji6]


----------



## Esquared72

Whenever I switch into my Hillier, it's like putting on a comfy pair of jeans...cozy and awesome. [emoji16]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I kind of just wish someone would just buy this dress now, so I could stop stalking it. Why don't they just reduce the price?!


I don't understand why everything isn't priced at prices we want to pay, either  

why isn't this $85 instead of $850?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I don't understand why everything isn't priced at prices we want to pay, either
> 
> why isn't this $85 instead of $850?



That's beautiful, faith! 

I agree. If you could get the bag for $85, I would even be willing to splurge and pay $85 for the dress!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Cute! Though I hoard too much to ever use something that tiny. [emoji6]


i very carefully designed my life to accommodate small bags, by not having much of a social life


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Whenever I switch into my Hillier, it's like putting on a comfy pair of jeans...cozy and awesome. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3750961


is that steel?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> That's beautiful, faith!
> 
> I agree. If you could get the bag for $85, I would even be willing to splurge and pay $85 for the dress!


it could happen someday


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> is that steel?



Faded Aluminum


----------



## kateincali

I shouldn't use this as much as I do


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I shouldn't use this as much as I do
> View attachment 3753370


Pretty! Is it stingray?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Pretty! Is it stingray?


Thanks! Yes, it is. I wish I could find it in burgundy, too, but I feel the odds of that are very very low


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I shouldn't use this as much as I do
> View attachment 3753370



Gorgeous, faith! Déjà vu Ray; don't think that I'll forget this one. 

I miss the old, MJ bag names. Hope you find it in burgundy; and still hope that my dress gets another price reduction! [emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

Please help find this for faith! If you can find it for about $50, it would be even better!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous, faith! Déjà vu Ray; don't think that I'll forget this one.
> 
> I miss the old, MJ bag names. Hope you find it in burgundy; and still hope that my dress gets another price reduction! [emoji6]


I think it sounds better that way, but it's actually Ray Deja Vu. I always type it wrong because the right way doesn't look, well, right to me.

Maybe NR has a 25% off clearance sale coming up soon?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Please help find this for faith! If you can find it for about $50, it would be even better!
> View attachment 3753793


Ha, that would be nice! Mine was a birthday gift, but only because I found someone selling it for $100. The retail of mine was also $5k; doubt I'll get lucky twice, though!


----------



## kateincali

I don't like whomever has been reserving a dress on thredup since Sunday.

It's $4.99 and I want it.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I think it sounds better that way, but it's actually Ray Deja Vu. I always type it wrong because the right way doesn't look, well, right to me.
> 
> Maybe NR has a 25% off clearance sale coming up soon?


I realized that I got the name wrong, but it was too late to edit. I knew that you would correct me. [emoji6] Kind of ironic that I said that I wouldn't forget the name, and I got it wrong immediately! [emoji23]

I think that there is a Clear the Rack, later this month. This dress didn't go down during the last one, but I can hope. 


faith_ann said:


> Ha, that would be nice! Mine was a birthday gift, but only because I found someone selling it for $100. The retail of mine was also $5k; doubt I'll get lucky twice, though!


You find the best deals, faith.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I realized that I got the name wrong, but it was too late to edit. I knew that you would correct me. [emoji6] Kind of ironic that I said that I wouldn't forget the name, and I got it wrong immediately! [emoji23]
> 
> I think that there is a Clear the Rack, later this month. This dress didn't go down during the last one, but I can hope.
> 
> You find the best deals, faith.


I wouldn't know the style at all if you hadn't found the name for me when I was looking for it 

Can you buy it online, return it in-store, and repurchase it at 25%?

It's the only thing I am good at doing lol


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I wouldn't know the style at all if you hadn't found the name for me when I was looking for it
> 
> Can you buy it online, return it in-store, and repurchase it at 25%?
> 
> It's the only thing I am good at doing lol



Thanks for giving me credit for finding the name, faith. I only gave you the "Ray" part though. 

The dress is not yet on clearance. Only clearance items are 25% off during Clear the Rack. The price on clearance items online, shows up in red. Even if it was on clearance, the Rack no longer does price adjustments. On the Rack thread, some people have returned things hoping to rebuy them on another day, but report not being able to find them again. [emoji53] My nearest Rack is about an hour drive away, so it's difficult for me to check often. 

I am also stalking a pair of boots there though; not MJ. They are markedly reduced already, but I am waiting for another mark down. I just cannot justify buying another pair of boots in FL unless they are a steal.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for giving me credit for finding the name, faith. I only gave you the "Ray" part though.
> 
> The dress is not yet on clearance. Only clearance items are 25% off during Clear the Rack. The price on clearance items online, shows up in red. Even if it was on clearance, the Rack no longer does price adjustments. On the Rack thread, some people have returned things hoping to rebuy them on another day, but report not being able to find them again. [emoji53] My nearest Rack is about an hour drive away, so it's difficult for me to check often.
> 
> I am also stalking a pair of boots there though; not MJ. They are markedly reduced already, but I am waiting for another mark down. I just cannot justify buying another pair of boots in FL unless they are a steal.



Thanks for giving me credit for giving you credit for giving me credit. Or something.

Oh, ok, I thought anything with a price cut was clearance. I don't get out much...

That is how I feel about coats. I love winter coats. I do not need a winter coat in San Diego, ever, and stubbornly still have the ones I bought when I lived in MA. Could really use the closet space, too.


----------



## kateincali

I'm trying to rotate bags more frequently. Today is the Garbo Camille's turn. It's one of my only grown up bags [emoji56]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm trying to rotate bags more frequently. Today is the Garbo Camille's turn. It's one of my only grown up bags [emoji56]
> View attachment 3759344


This is a gorgeous color. Yum.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Thanks for giving me credit for giving you credit for giving me credit. Or something.
> 
> Oh, ok, I thought anything with a price cut was clearance. I don't get out much...
> 
> That is how I feel about coats. I love winter coats. I do not need a winter coat in San Diego, ever, and stubbornly still have the ones I bought when I lived in MA. Could really use the closet space, too.


I spend too much time stalking things I don't need. It's actually become kind of a hobby for me. The boots I mentioned are in a spot that I think will not be noticed. They are still in the shoe department, in the correct size section. I know people hide shoes in another size section, to make them harder to find, but I don't do this. If they get reduced, and are still there, they are mine. If not, it wasn't meant to be. 

I get out, but obviously I am not doing anything constructive based on this post. 


faith_ann said:


> I'm trying to rotate bags more frequently. Today is the Garbo Camille's turn. It's one of my only grown up bags [emoji56]
> View attachment 3759344


This is stunning, faith! I don't even remember this bag. I starting really noticing MJ in 2009, but probably missed it. What year is Garbo Camille from?

Good job on rotating bags, faith. I am currently in a phase where I am not; hard to justify buying more if I don't use them. I think I'll change bags ... tomorrow.


----------



## Mimmy

@faith_ann Saw from the other thread, that it's FW10. How did you know that I was going to ask that? [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> This is a gorgeous color. Yum.





Mimmy said:


> I spend too much time stalking things I don't need. It's actually become kind of a hobby for me. The boots I mentioned are in a spot that I think will not be noticed. They are still in the shoe department, in the correct size section. I know people hide shoes in another size section, to make them harder to find, but I don't do this. If they get reduced, and are still there, they are mine. If not, it wasn't meant to be.
> 
> I get out, but obviously I am not doing anything constructive based on this post.
> 
> This is stunning, faith! I don't even remember this bag. I starting really noticing MJ in 2009, but probably missed it. What year is Garbo Camille from?
> 
> Good job on rotating bags, faith. I am currently in a phase where I am not; hard to justify buying more if I don't use them. I think I'll change bags ... tomorrow.



Thanks! I really liked the Garbo collection and have had a few styles over the year, but the Camille was the only functional one, at least for me. They're all very pretty bags, though.

I would love to find it in orange someday, too.



Fingers crossed the boots are still there when you're ready to get them, Mimmy! Did you change bags or are you now a liar? 

It's the opposite for me - if I change bags frequently, I'm less likely to want another one since it keeps me aware that I already have enough. 



Mimmy said:


> @faith_ann Saw from the other thread, that it's FW10. How did you know that I was going to ask that? [emoji6]


Predicting what someone will ask about a bag is a very obscure, occasionally useful skill of mine.


----------



## kateincali

I'm irritated by the number of Poshmark followers I have. I don't like numbers with 5's in them, for no reason other than I'm allowed to, and the first number has been a 5 for awhile.

528 people until it rolls over to a 6.

You might read that and think there's something wrong with me, and you would likely be correct.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Thanks! I really liked the Garbo collection and have had a few styles over the year, but the Camille was the only functional one, at least for me. They're all very pretty bags, though.
> 
> I would love to find it in orange someday, too.
> View attachment 3760427
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed the boots are still there when you're ready to get them, Mimmy! Did you change bags or are you now a liar?
> 
> It's the opposite for me - if I change bags frequently, I'm less likely to want another one since it keeps me aware that I already have enough.
> 
> 
> Predicting what someone will ask about a bag is a very obscure, occasionally useful skill of mine.


Fortunately I read your post prior to leaving my house, so I changed bags. The orange Garbo Camille was an inspiration too. Changed into a vintage Coach. I don't wear it with the Coach hangtag, but I included it in the photo for completeness. Sorry about posting a non MJ bag. 




faith_ann said:


> I'm irritated by the number of Poshmark followers I have. I don't like numbers with 5's in them, for no reason other than I'm allowed to, and the first number has been a 5 for awhile.
> 
> 528 people until it rolls over to a 6.
> 
> You might read that and think there's something wrong with me, and you would likely be correct.


Hahaha! I logged onto Poshmark. I couldn't remember if I ever signed up. I have 2 followers. I hope to have 5 someday. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Fortunately I read your post prior to leaving my house, so I changed bags. The orange Garbo Camille was an inspiration too. Changed into a vintage Coach. I don't wear it with the Coach hangtag, but I included it in the photo for completeness. Sorry about posting a non MJ bag.
> View attachment 3761635
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I logged onto Poshmark. I couldn't remember if I ever signed up. I have 2 followers. I hope to have 5 someday. [emoji6]


It's a cute bag, so you're forgiven. I'm not a recent years Coach fan but the vintage bags look nicely made.

Heh, you must have signed up before there was a New People category for people to follow, well, new people.

8 more to 6 and then I'll need to find something else insignificant to bother me.


----------



## kateincali

I require a vacation I can't afford to a place I probably wouldn't come back from. There's so much construction going on in the area and the near constant noise is driving me crazy.

Comic Con starts tomorrow and I'm trying to find my mom a badge that isn't the price equivalent of a first born child, or at least someone that would accept a first born child as payment. I'm not too optimistic that either option will present itself.

What has everyone been up to? Any pretty things purchased?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I require a vacation I can't afford to a place I probably wouldn't come back from. There's so much construction going on in the area and the near constant noise is driving me crazy.
> 
> Comic Con starts tomorrow and I'm trying to find my mom a badge that isn't the price equivalent of a first born child, or at least someone that would accept a first born child as payment. I'm not too optimistic that either option will present itself.
> 
> What has everyone been up to? Any pretty things purchased?



I am off from work this week, and trying to relax a bit. I have been really stressed. I am also really trying to buy something to relieve my stress. I thought I was going to get this Proenza Schouler clutch online for a steal from Barneys Warehouse. 


It ended up being sold out, and once I thought about it, I tried to buy it before for a slightly higher price, and it was sold out then too! I think they just keep listing it for a lower price even though they don't even have it in stock anymore. [emoji35]

I bought a Bal clutch from the full line Barneys online, and it had a small slice in the leather and dustbag. It looked like someone sliced it when they opened the box. I took photos of the intact plastic bag and tissue that it was wrapped in, to show that I didn't damage it, but it wasn't a problem and they refunded my cc. 

I have also tried to order some clothing online, and ended up having to return most of it. I did get these cute jeans from Zara though. They fit well. 


So faith, this is probably way more info than you wanted; I hope you just skimmed this post. [emoji6]

Oh, and I am still stalking the MJ dress. It hasn't gone any lower, and I can't spend $299 on it. I looked at the skirt on the MJ site so much that I don't even want it anymore. 

Sorry about your construction noise. I dislike hearing a lot of noise outside when I am at home too. 

Hope you have something pretty to show us; pretty please?


----------



## kateincali

That's some awful buying luck, I'm sorry! The jeans are very adorable, though, so at least there's that.

Funny about the skirt. I get that. I'm surprised the dress hasn't been lowered again.

The house was quiet at first and now it's loud. almost. all. the. time. Initially I thought I would like to stay here for awhile, but all the things I thought I would get used to, I am just getting more and more bothered by.

I bought a few cheap, small things. I'm not a big MBMJ fan, but this was practically free and I like pink and black as a combo. I can't find a photo online and I'm too lazy to take another one - just imagine the rest of it lol 

I also finally found a replacement black PTTM bracelet (mine is super worn) and a friend of mine sent me one in red.



Lastly, the rainbow zipper necklace completes my zipper necklace collection. 


Oh, and I bought a Marc Jacobs Rubik's cube. I don't know why.









Mimmy said:


> I am off from work this week, and trying to relax a bit. I have been really stressed. I am also really trying to buy something to relieve my stress. I thought I was going to get this Proenza Schouler clutch online for a steal from Barneys Warehouse.
> View attachment 3768678
> 
> It ended up being sold out, and once I thought about it, I tried to buy it before for a slightly higher price, and it was sold out then too! I think they just keep listing it for a lower price even though they don't even have it in stock anymore. [emoji35]
> 
> I bought a Bal clutch from the full line Barneys online, and it had a small slice in the leather and dustbag. It looked like someone sliced it when they opened the box. I took photos of the intact plastic bag and tissue that it was wrapped in, to show that I didn't damage it, but it wasn't a problem and they refunded my cc.
> 
> I have also tried to order some clothing online, and ended up having to return most of it. I did get these cute jeans from Zara though. They fit well.
> View attachment 3768686
> 
> So faith, this is probably way more info than you wanted; I hope you just skimmed this post. [emoji6]
> 
> Oh, and I am still stalking the MJ dress. It hasn't gone any lower, and I can't spend $299 on it. I looked at the skirt on the MJ site so much that I don't even want it anymore.
> 
> Sorry about your construction noise. I dislike hearing a lot of noise outside when I am at home too.
> 
> Hope you have something pretty to show us; pretty please?


----------



## msd_bags

Mimmy, I think you have MJ shoes? How's the sizing? Is 38 really US size 8 for instance? Do you get your usual size? I'm usually size US 8 but there are brands where I need 8.5. I can only buy MJ shoes online so I need to have an idea on sizing. Thanks!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> That's some awful buying luck, I'm sorry! The jeans are very adorable, though, so at least there's that.
> 
> Funny about the skirt. I get that. I'm surprised the dress hasn't been lowered again.
> 
> The house was quiet at first and now it's loud. almost. all. the. time. Initially I thought I would like to stay here for awhile, but all the things I thought I would get used to, I am just getting more and more bothered by.
> 
> I bought a few cheap, small things. I'm not a big MBMJ fan, but this was practically free and I like pink and black as a combo. I can't find a photo online and I'm too lazy to take another one - just imagine the rest of it lol
> 
> I also finally found a replacement black PTTM bracelet (mine is super worn) and a friend of mine sent me one in red.
> View attachment 3768717
> 
> 
> Lastly, the rainbow zipper necklace completes my zipper necklace collection.
> View attachment 3768726
> 
> Oh, and I bought a Marc Jacobs Rubik's cube. I don't know why.



The wallet is very cute, faith! I'm glad that you were able to find a replacement PTTM bracelet, and that your friend found you a red one too. 

I like the zipper necklace too. Wow, a MJ Rubik's cube! [emoji3] I kind of like the MJ sneakers that look like Stan Smith's but have his face on the tongue; so far I've managed to resist. They're not on sale yet anyway. 

I know what you mean about starting to focus on the things that bother you. For awhile the house next to mine was rented to some players on a soccer team. They were having parties frequently until 2 or 3 am. I actually thought that we would need to sell our house. Thankfully they decided to move somewhere more exciting. 

Thanks for the sympathy. Hopefully my buying luck will improve.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> The wallet is very cute, faith! I'm glad that you were able to find a replacement PTTM bracelet, and that your friend found you a red one too.
> 
> I like the zipper necklace too. Wow, a MJ Rubik's cube! [emoji3] I kind of like the MJ sneakers that look like Stan Smith's but have his face on the tongue; so far I've managed to resist. They're not on sale yet anyway.
> 
> I know what you mean about starting to focus on the things that bother you. For awhile the house next to mine was rented to some players on a soccer team. They were having parties frequently until 2 or 3 am. I actually thought that we would need to sell our house. Thankfully they decided to move somewhere more exciting.
> 
> Thanks for the sympathy. Hopefully my buying luck will improve.



Thanks! My 'half of the item' picture didn't make it obvious that it's a wristlet, and I sort of needed a throw around one of those.

I tried to find a photo of those sneakers and failed. I'm entirely useless before 9 am so maybe I'll try again in two minutes. Edit: It's now 9 am but I still can't find a photo.

I used to live next to a couple guys like that, too. Once there was a backyard orgy where a few people wore minotaur costumes. That was an unexpected thing to catch a glimpse of over the fence when I went to get a drink in the middle of the night.



msd_bags said:


> Mimmy, I think you have MJ shoes? How's the sizing? Is 38 really US size 8 for instance? Do you get your usual size? I'm usually size US 8 but there are brands where I need 8.5. I can only buy MJ shoes online so I need to have an idea on sizing. Thanks!



Quoting in case Mimmy missed this

And I'm not Mimmy, but I've always had to size up a half size to a full size for MJ shoes. I have wide, flat Hobbit feet, though, so this probably doesn't apply to you. If it does, I'm sorry and I sympathize.


----------



## Mimmy

msd_bags said:


> Mimmy, I think you have MJ shoes? How's the sizing? Is 38 really US size 8 for instance? Do you get your usual size? I'm usually size US 8 but there are brands where I need 8.5. I can only buy MJ shoes online so I need to have an idea on sizing. Thanks!



Sorry for the late response @msd_bags. I missed your post. I have 2 pairs of MbMJ mouse flats. I usually wear a US size 6 1/2. One pair with a more elastic type back is 6 1/2 and fits well. The other is a 6 and fits well. I have a pair of sneakers that are a 36 and another pair of new MJ flats that are a 36. So for me, I overall have sized down a 1/2 size. 

I have heard many people say that they are true to size or that they size up a half size, so I hesitate to tell you to size down a half size, like I usually do. My feet are medium width.


----------



## Mimmy

@faith_ann Here are the sneakers. 




It could be my way of paying homage to MJ. 

It would probably just confirm my weirdness to people who were not quite sure yet.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> @faith_ann Here are the sneakers.
> View attachment 3769999
> 
> View attachment 3770000
> 
> It could be my way of paying homage to MJ.
> 
> It would probably just confirm my weirdness to people who were not quite sure yet.



I obviously have limited comprehension skills, because I originally read your post as a pair of sneakers with a (mouth) tongue on them.

No wonder I couldn't find a photo.

The actual sneakers aren't as gross as I was picturing.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I obviously have limited comprehension skills, because I originally read your post as a pair of sneakers with a (mouth) tongue on them.
> 
> No wonder I couldn't find a photo.
> 
> The actual sneakers aren't as gross as I was picturing.



Hahaha!! Thanks, I needed a good laugh! [emoji23] 

I am probably not going to buy them. I just really feel like buying something. 

I wandered around a mall for about an hour today, and couldn't find anything I liked that I could afford.


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks Faith and Mimmy! I don't have hobbit feet but I think they grew in the last year or so. Maybe by 1/5 of an inch?? Makes it difficult to buy online.


----------



## Mimmy

msd_bags said:


> Thanks Faith and Mimmy! I don't have hobbit feet but I think they grew in the last year or so. Maybe by 1/5 of an inch?? Makes it difficult to buy online.



You're welcome, msd! Although I shop a lot online, I do find sizing difficult in general. Often I get the sizing right, but recently I had to return 3 tops and a skirt due to them not fitting. 

I find handbags easier to buy online! [emoji7] [emoji164] [emoji162]


----------



## msd_bags

Mimmy said:


> You're welcome, msd! Although I shop a lot online, I do find sizing difficult in general. Often I get the sizing right, but recently I had to return 3 tops and a skirt due to them not fitting.
> 
> I find handbags easier to buy online! [emoji7] [emoji164] [emoji162]



Your last statement is so true with me too!!!! [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

Whyyyyy

I sold a fluorescent pink Meredith a couple years ago because I also have a fluorescent pink Stam, and who needs more than one fluorescent pink bag?

I regretted selling it, so I guess that I do. I found one listed on Linda's Stuff for $69 OBO and ended up getting it for $35 all in. No wear shown in the photos and it was listed has having no significant wear or flaws, so that was an insanely good deal.

Maybe I'm just a picky bish (that'd come as a shock, I know), but I don't consider this not significant wear. I get that I probably can't complain for $35, but I was thinking I'd gotten a total steal and it ended up being priced for its undisclosed condition. It's going back since I would never carry anything with noticeable wear. Boo.

Anyway, just venting. Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Whyyyyy
> 
> I sold a fluorescent pink Meredith a couple years ago because I also have a fluorescent pink Stam, and who needs more than one fluorescent pink bag?
> 
> I regretted selling it, so I guess that I do. I found one listed on Linda's Stuff for $69 OBO and ended up getting it for $35 all in. No wear shown in the photos and it was listed has having no significant wear or flaws, so that was an insanely good deal.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a picky bish (that'd come as a shock, I know), but I don't consider this not significant wear. I get that I probably can't complain for $35, but I was thinking I'd gotten a total steal and it ended up being priced for its undisclosed condition. It's going back since I would never carry anything with noticeable wear. Boo.
> 
> Anyway, just venting. Hope everyone has a good weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3778631
> View attachment 3778632
> View attachment 3778633
> View attachment 3778634
> View attachment 3778635
> View attachment 3778636
> View attachment 3778637



I would never carry a bag with this much wear either; insane deal or not. [emoji853] [emoji164]


----------



## Mimmy

Managed to buy some MJ sunglasses for $17 at the Rack. The temples were really loose, so I think that's why no one bought them. I just tightened them up at home with my tiny optical kit screwdriver. Good as new! [emoji3]


Stock photo; too lazy to take my own, but mine are identical. [emoji41]


----------



## Mimmy

Decided to get un-lazy, and take my own photo. 


Calling @Faith-ann who knows all things MJ, or anyone else,




Was the original retail price on this, really $2200? I have no intention of buying it, on sale or otherwise, but I am bored, and researching random things. [emoji12]
ETA: I know it's @Faith-ann but I keep getting auto corrected to caps. Still doing it; I give up!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I would never carry a bag with this much wear either; insane deal or not. [emoji853] [emoji164]



I keep wondering if I could get it repaired, but the likelihood of matching the pink...Meh.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Decided to get un-lazy, and take my own photo.
> View attachment 3779227
> 
> Calling @Faith-ann who knows all things MJ, or anyone else,
> View attachment 3779228
> 
> View attachment 3779229
> 
> Was the original retail price on this, really $2200? I have no intention of buying it, on sale or otherwise, but I am bored, and researching random things. [emoji12]
> ETA: I know it's @Faith-ann but I keep getting auto corrected to caps. Still doing it; I give up!



Those are really cute! You lucked out.

It's ok, I respond to a lot of different names. 

I could only find it online the same place you did. That's very very far from the retail of other items in the Toast collection that I know of, though. I'd expect it to maybe be a few hundred more than the sweater, at most.

https://www.shopbop.com/long-sleeve-toast-sweater-marc/vp/v=1/1522616153.htm


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I keep wondering if I could get it repaired, but the likelihood of matching the pink...Meh.


I think matching the pink would be difficult too. Do you know a good repair person who is reasonably priced?


faith_ann said:


> Those are really cute! You lucked out.
> 
> It's ok, I respond to a lot of different names.
> 
> I could only find it online the same place you did. That's very very far from the retail of other items in the Toast collection that I know of, though. I'd expect it to maybe be a few hundred more than the sweater, at most.
> 
> https://www.shopbop.com/long-sleeve-toast-sweater-marc/vp/v=1/1522616153.htm


Thanks!

Yeah, it seemed very out of line, compared to the other Toast items. [emoji506]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I think matching the pink would be difficult too. Do you know a good repair person who is reasonably priced?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah, it seemed very out of line, compared to the other Toast items. [emoji506]



I wish I did. There are a few things that could use touch ups.


----------



## kateincali

double post


----------



## kateincali

Love love love these scarves

I'm iffy on keeping the blue, only because I don't wear much blue. It's beautiful, though.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Love love love these scarves
> 
> I'm iffy on keeping the blue, only because I don't wear much blue. It's beautiful, though.
> View attachment 3780536



Those are beautiful, faith!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Those are beautiful, faith!


thanks! i'm not a huge scarf fan so i don't know how i'll exactly use them, but i couldn't resist the price.

if anyone ever sees it in red, please let me know. TIA 
https://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/marc-jacobs-studded-paisley-bandana-scarf-item-11360914.aspx


----------



## snowdonia

I have a question. Im thinking about buying the Nylon biker backpack in the color Dark violet. The pictures on shopbop.com and marcjacobs.com shows different color for the same bag. I know it is because of the studio light, but does anyone know which website shows the more accurate pic of the bag?


----------



## kateincali

snowdonia said:


> I have a question. Im thinking about buying the Nylon biker backpack in the color Dark violet. The pictures on shopbop.com and marcjacobs.com shows different color for the same bag. I know it is because of the studio light, but does anyone know which website shows the more accurate pic of the bag?


i don't have an answer to this but have you tried looking on sites like ebay for, at the very least, another style in the same color? maybe someone took their own photos that will be more color accurate


----------



## snowdonia

faith_ann said:


> i don't have an answer to this but have you tried looking on sites like ebay for, at the very least, another style in the same color? maybe someone took their own photos that will be more color accurate



yes, i've been looking everywhere. But I can't find any other pictures of this specifik color.


----------



## kateincali

I wish
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Runway-Original-Sheer-Dress-59826e58c6c7953e1200fcd9


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I wish
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-Jacobs-Runway-Original-Sheer-Dress-59826e58c6c7953e1200fcd9
> View attachment 3787759



Gorgeous!! [emoji177]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Gorgeous!! [emoji177]


I would definitely be the fanciest dressed girl standing in line at the post office.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I would definitely be the fanciest dressed girl standing in line at the post office.



I usually try to buy things that can be washed in a machine. I am doubtful that your pink beauty would survive intact. 

Even things that look like they should be machine washable, are often labeled, 'dry clean only'.


----------



## Mimmy

So frustrated. That dress is not going down in price! Maybe I should just order it, find out that it doesn't fit, return it and move on with my life!

I just can't see paying the price it is now, for a dress I'll rarely wear. Maybe someone else will buy it, and I can regret 'the perfect dress' that got away.

ETA: I could always wear it to the post office. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> So frustrated. That dress is not going down in price! Maybe I should just order it, find out that it doesn't fit, return it and move on with my life!
> 
> I just can't see paying the price it is now, for a dress I'll rarely wear. Maybe someone else will buy it, and I can regret 'the perfect dress' that got away.
> 
> ETA: I could always wear it to the post office. [emoji6]



I think you should get it, otherwise you'll never stop thinking about it. Only two things can happen: you're meh about it in person, or you love it so much that it becomes worth the price.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I usually try to buy things that can be washed in a machine. I am doubtful that your pink beauty would survive intact.
> 
> Even things that look like they should be machine washable, are often labeled, 'dry clean only'.



I don't have a washing machine so I'm taking this as a sign that the dress was meant to be. 

All I need now is for it to be marked down to $3.50.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I think you should get it, otherwise you'll never stop thinking about it. Only two things can happen: you're meh about it in person, or you love it so much that it becomes worth the price.


Aaargh!!  [emoji31] You make a good point, though, faith. 


faith_ann said:


> I don't have a washing machine so I'm taking this as a sign that the dress was meant to be.
> 
> All I need now is for it to be marked down to $3.50.


Mine too.


----------



## kateincali

Nothing at all will grow in this yard. Not grass, not morning glories, not sunflowers, not tomatoes, nothing. If my landlord wasn't such a d*ck I would put sod down, but I don't think I'll stay here long so I'm not bothering. Tired of the house being so dusty since it's just dirt all around. 

One of my dogs died (the 18 year old Yorkie, not the poodles or Ella) a few weeks ago and the fern near where he's buried looks great. Not looking to start a pet cemetery just for some flowers, though. I will never be able to grow a pineapple here [emoji22]

I very much cannot be buying anything, but I grabbed a new black Paradise Kate that was in a bag lot. Sort of stupid of me, but mine has seen better days and it's my favorite style. I don't have much of an interest in the other bags in the lot so I figured I can just sell those and at least break even. The girl I bought them from got them from a relative, but she doesn't like bags [emoji15] Good for me, I guess.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Nothing at all will grow in this yard. Not grass, not morning glories, not sunflowers, not tomatoes, nothing. If my landlord wasn't such a d*ck I would put sod down, but I don't think I'll stay here long so I'm not bothering. Tired of the house being so dusty since it's just dirt all around.
> 
> One of my dogs died (the 18 year old Yorkie, not the poodles or Ella) a few weeks ago and the fern near where he's buried looks great. Not looking to start a pet cemetery just for some flowers, though. I will never be able to grow a pineapple here [emoji22]
> 
> I very much cannot be buying anything, but I grabbed a new black Paradise Kate that was in a bag lot. Sort of stupid of me, but mine has seen better days and it's my favorite style. I don't have much of an interest in the other bags in the lot so I figured I can just sell those and at least break even. The girl I bought them from got them from a relative, but she doesn't like bags [emoji15] Good for me, I guess.



I am sorry to hear that one of your dogs died, faith. It sounds like he/she had a nice long life. Definitely don't start a pet cemetery just to grow plants. 

A bag lot sounds great. Even better that you grabbed a new Paradise Kate! If you can sell the others and break even, that is also good. 

Sorry to hear that your landlord is a d*ck. Your house looked like it had a lot of potential. Not worth putting a lot of money into it though, if you don't think that you'll stay for long.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I am sorry to hear that one of your dogs died, faith. It sounds like he/she had a nice long life. Definitely don't start a pet cemetery just to grow plants.
> 
> A bag lot sounds great. Even better that you grabbed a new Paradise Kate! If you can sell the others and break even, that is also good.
> 
> Sorry to hear that your landlord is a d*ck. Your house looked like it had a lot of potential. Not worth putting a lot of money into it though, if you don't think that you'll stay for long.


Oh, it's fine, but thank you. It's probably awful of me but he was so old that it was kind of a relief :/ 

Yeah, that's how I justified it. It's basically a free bag.

The house does have a lot of potential. I saw myself being here for awhile, initially, but landlord aside, I realized I would rather live in Oceanside again, if I can find a place. I miss being able to walk down to the beach and pier, the farmer's market, $5 movie nights, and a chinese buffet that was edible.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Oh, it's fine, but thank you. It's probably awful of me but he was so old that it was kind of a relief :/
> 
> Yeah, that's how I justified it. It's basically a free bag.
> 
> The house does have a lot of potential. I saw myself being here for awhile, initially, but landlord aside, I realized I would rather live in Oceanside again, if I can find a place. I miss being able to walk down to the beach and pier, the farmer's market, $5 movie nights, and a chinese buffet that was edible.



No, not awful. 

I don't know much about Oceanside, faith, but if you can walk to the beach and pier, have a farmer's market, have $5 movies and an edible Chinese buffet ... well, I think that's just about paradise!

I can't find any decent Chinese food where I live ...


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> No, not awful.
> 
> I don't know much about Oceanside, faith, but if you can walk to the beach and pier, have a farmer's market, have $5 movies and an edible Chinese buffet ... well, I think that's just about paradise!
> 
> I can't find any decent Chinese food where I live ...



It's about 45 minutes from San Diego, has zero decent shopping, and only a very small section of it is nice (don't live over the bridge and don't live near Division) but it felt like home. I'm barely 10 minutes inland right now but I forgot how miserable the lack of an ocean breeze can be in the summer. 

It did trick me a little my first day there. It was perfectly sunny and bright, and there were dolphins in clear, turquoise water. 

That was the only time I saw a dolphin there, and the only time the water was that color.






I'm sorry  Why is good Chinese food so impossible to find!? I feel like it used to be everywhere. Somehow little places in the middle of nowhere North Carolina and Cape Cod had better food than what I've been able to find here. I'm barely even kidding when I say that if I had the money, I would have food from a buffet in Falmouth, MA overnighted to me. I miss being able to get enough takeout for lunch and dinner for like $12.


----------



## kateincali

I don't think I've seen this color before. I like it with the silver HW
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-MARC-JACOBS-Incognito-Mini-Blue-Leather-Handbag-/222607470523


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> It's about 45 minutes from San Diego, has zero decent shopping, and only a very small section of it is nice (don't live over the bridge and don't live near Division) but it felt like home. I'm barely 10 minutes inland right now but I forgot how miserable the lack of an ocean breeze can be in the summer.
> 
> It did trick me a little my first day there. It was perfectly sunny and bright, and there were dolphins in clear, turquoise water.
> 
> That was the only time I saw a dolphin there, and the only time the water was that color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry  Why is good Chinese food so impossible to find!? I feel like it used to be everywhere. Somehow little places in the middle of nowhere North Carolina and Cape Cod had better food than what I've been able to find here. I'm barely even kidding when I say that if I had the money, I would have food from a buffet in Falmouth, MA overnighted to me. I miss being able to get enough takeout for lunch and dinner for like $12.


Thanks for the info on Oceanside. 

There is no decent shopping really close to me either. If I drive about 1 hour, I can get to a nice upscale mall; no handbag bargains though. If I drive 50 minutes in the other direction there is a Rack. Very hit or miss, but I have found some really good things too. Mainly shoes. 

I don't know why good Chinese is so difficult to find. When I visit CA I notice that restaurants that I used to go to have closed. Maybe for some it's not basic enough and for others it's not trendy enough? I don't know ...


faith_ann said:


> I don't think I've seen this color before. I like it with the silver HW
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-MARC-JACOBS-Incognito-Mini-Blue-Leather-Handbag-/222607470523


I like that. The silver hardware looks nice with the blue. Funny I was looking at this bag yesterday. 


I'm not going to buy it. I kind of feel like buying a new bag though. I have one for sale; maybe if it sells, I will treat myself. [emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

Hehe! Noticed in the photo there is something in my shopping bag. 


There was a 20% off promo last week, and I put this in my shopping cart. 

I have no business buying mini bags though. They just don't work for me. I end up trying to carry the bag and a bunch of other stuff in my hands.

I think I just want to buy something.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for the info on Oceanside.
> 
> There is no decent shopping really close to me either. If I drive about 1 hour, I can get to a nice upscale mall; no handbag bargains though. If I drive 50 minutes in the other direction there is a Rack. Very hit or miss, but I have found some really good things too. Mainly shoes.
> 
> I don't know why good Chinese is so difficult to find. When I visit CA I notice that restaurants that I used to go to have closed. Maybe for some it's not basic enough and for others it's not trendy enough? I don't know ...
> 
> I like that. The silver hardware looks nice with the blue. Funny I was looking at this bag yesterday.
> View attachment 3790604
> 
> I'm not going to buy it. I kind of feel like buying a new bag though. I have one for sale; maybe if it sells, I will treat myself. [emoji3]


I knew you would be really interested in hearing all of that 

I basically never go shopping, so I don't know why I think being close to a mall is something I need in my life. I guess I just like knowing that I *could* go to one in 8 minutes if I wanted to.

No handbag bargains to be found in SD, either. Or maybe I'm so used to finding things online for next to nothing that I'm spoiled. Most likely the latter. 

If you drive 50 minutes each way to NR, you better find something! That's too much of a commitment to come away empty handed.

I've noticed most restaurants don't last very long here. I'm half-convinced a majority of businesses operate purely for money laundering purposes - like you're open 12-4pm Tuesdays and Thursdays, have 20 cotton shirts out on the floor, and you're paying $5k in rent a month? Sounds right.

The orange is really pretty, too. It's hard to get that color right.

If you didn't already notice, you can post bags & fashion accessories you have for sale here now. Can't hurt.
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/auctions/


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hehe! Noticed in the photo there is something in my shopping bag.
> View attachment 3790606
> 
> There was a 20% off promo last week, and I put this in my shopping cart.
> 
> I have no business buying mini bags though. They just don't work for me. I end up trying to carry the bag and a bunch of other stuff in my hands.
> 
> I think I just want to buy something.


That is adorable! I would totally have grabbed that and then let it live on a shelf for the rest of its life, because mini bags are impractical.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> That is adorable! I would totally have grabbed that and then let it live on a shelf for the rest of its life, because mini bags are impractical.



I did get the info that you can direct people to your handbag listing on other sites now. I can also sell on the other tPF buying group; not really sure why. Have not posted anything so far. 

I am sort of shy, in my own way, and feel like I should not draw attention to the bags that I am selling. I like the anonymity of eBay for that reason. 

There's more than 1 pink bag, that's why I posted it here. I would like to buy it and just look at it once in awhile. [emoji7] Maybe if they offer me a promo code again, I should just buy one.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I did get the info that you can direct people to your handbag listing on other sites now. I can also sell on the other tPF buying group; not really sure why. Have not posted anything so far.
> 
> I am sort of shy, in my own way, and feel like I should not draw attention to the bags that I am selling. I like the anonymity of eBay for that reason.
> 
> There's more than 1 pink bag, that's why I posted it here. I would like to buy it and just look at it once in awhile. [emoji7] Maybe if they offer me a promo code again, I should just buy one.



I get that. I'm a little self conscious about my accounts being easily connected by now. (Says the girl with her insta in her signature?) I have a lot of anxiety and it's a mostly non-public way for me to work on being less crazy, though.

Get the bag if there's another promo. I need to live vicariously through someone.

The Kate was scheduled for delivery today, but it's 5 and there's no Kate here. Except for me. And the old Kate. And the fuchsia Kate.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I get that. I'm a little self conscious about my accounts being easily connected by now. (Says the girl with her insta in her signature?) I have a lot of anxiety and it's a mostly non-public way for me to work on being less crazy, though.
> 
> Get the bag if there's another promo. I need to live vicariously through someone.
> 
> The Kate was scheduled for delivery today, but it's 5 and there's no Kate here. Except for me. And the old Kate. And the fuchsia Kate.


Ugh. I get so impatient waiting for something. Hope your Kate arrives soon. 

http://www.marcbyjacobsbags.co.uk/d...f-shameless-pink-with-nickel-uk269-p-269.html
My search for the actual name of the little pink bag, took me to this website. It will let me set up an account and put in shipping info to the US. 

Do you think that this is a legitimate website?[emoji15]


----------



## Mimmy

Here's something else. 
http://www.marcbyjacobsbags.co.uk/d...studs-leather-backpack-black-uk227-p-227.html


Who can we get to order something, enter their credit card info and see if they actually get their bag?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Here's something else.
> http://www.marcbyjacobsbags.co.uk/d...studs-leather-backpack-black-uk227-p-227.html
> View attachment 3790885
> 
> Who can we get to order something, enter their credit card info and see if they actually get their bag?



Ha, I've always been curious what you actually get on sites like that. 

Side note but I've been wanting that backpack since it came out.


----------



## kateincali

Kate came today. I didn't think my old one looked so awful until I had a comparison. The color on the new one is much more saturated.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Kate came today. I didn't think my old one looked so awful until I had a comparison. The color on the new one is much more saturated.



Ohhh what color! Do you still have your magenta one? And btw hi!!!!


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Ohhh what color! Do you still have your magenta one? And btw hi!!!!



Hi! Yes still have the fuchsia 

No fun color; I just got another black one as a back up.

What's new with you?


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Hi! Yes still have the fuchsia
> 
> No fun color; I just got another black one as a back up.
> 
> What's new with you?



Ohhh because of you I took mine out to use for the weekend  almost forgot I had it. They still seem so hard to come by, ya?

Nothing new with me, just trying to sell bags and save money for boring adult responsible things *yawn* what about you?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Ha, I've always been curious what you actually get on sites like that.
> 
> Side note but I've been wanting that backpack since it came out.


Probably nothing good would come from me ordering something from a website like this. [emoji853]


faith_ann said:


> Kate came today. I didn't think my old one looked so awful until I had a comparison. The color on the new one is much more saturated.


Yay!  It arrived!


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Ohhh because of you I took mine out to use for the weekend  almost forgot I had it. They still seem so hard to come by, ya?
> 
> Nothing new with me, just trying to sell bags and save money for boring adult responsible things *yawn* what about you?


Same old. 

Yeah, it was the only new one I've seen in probably years, which is why I grabbed it. Happy to inspire bag usage


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Probably nothing good would come from me ordering something from a website like this. [emoji853]
> 
> Yay!  It arrived!


You would probably get a MS Paint drawing of a Mark Jakobi bag.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> You would probably get a MS Paint drawing of a Mark Jakobi bag.



Haha! [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

I really hate it when I'm okay with a photo set, and then...








like i know no one cares but why do i look like gollum


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I really hate it when I'm okay with a photo set, and then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793622
> 
> 
> like i know no one cares but why do i look like gollum


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


>


my preciousssss....marc jacobs bags?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I really hate it when I'm okay with a photo set, and then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793622
> 
> 
> like i know no one cares but why do i look like gollum



At least we know the hardware is shiny. 


Sort of like me taking a photo of myself in my living room when I was trying to take a photo of these MbMJ sunglasses. 


Why did this customer want to pick up her drink when I was trying to take an Insta photo?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> At least we know the hardware is shiny.
> View attachment 3793641
> 
> Sort of like me taking a photo of myself in my living room when I was trying to take a photo of these MbMJ sunglasses.
> View attachment 3793642
> 
> Why did this customer want to pick up her drink when I was trying to take an Insta photo?


ha, true

your sunglasses photo looks like it went through some editing trauma?

people are so inconsiderate!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> ha, true
> 
> your sunglasses photo looks like it went through some editing trauma?
> 
> people are so inconsiderate!



Definitely editing trauma. I have the Stylebook app. It took me about 6 weeks, in my free time, to photograph all my clothing, shoes, bags and other accessories. 

I was so exhausted that the quality on some of the early photos left a lot to be desired. I have since retaken the bad ones. Now when I buy new things, I am really happy if there is a good stock photo. Of course I still take my own photos for selling. I don't ever expect to have to take that many photos at one time again.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Definitely editing trauma. I have the Stylebook app. It took me about 6 weeks, in my free time, to photograph all my clothing, shoes, bags and other accessories.
> 
> I was so exhausted that the quality on some of the early photos left a lot to be desired. I have since retaken the bad ones. Now when I buy new things, I am really happy if there is a good stock photo. Of course I still take my own photos for selling. I don't ever expect to have to take that many photos at one time again.


Oh wow, that was quite an undertaking! I've been wanting to take photos of my MJ collection for awhile (doubt anyone would even visit that thread these days, though lol) but have just been overwhelmed by it. Congrats on finishing!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Oh wow, that was quite an undertaking! I've been wanting to take photos of my MJ collection for awhile (doubt anyone would even visit that thread these days, though lol) but have just been overwhelmed by it. Congrats on finishing!



Thanks!

I would still visit it. 

I have been buying a lot of different brands, but I've really felt like buying an old MJ bag. I was looking at one on eBay, with some lousy photos. I asked a couple of questions and the seller responded quite cordially, and then removed the listing. [emoji23]

It is overwhelming to take a lot of photos at once though.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I would still visit it.
> 
> I have been buying a lot of different brands, but I've really felt like buying an old MJ bag. I was looking at one on eBay, with some lousy photos. I asked a couple of questions and the seller responded quite cordially, and then removed the listing. [emoji23]
> 
> It is overwhelming to take a lot of photos at once though.


Hey I'll take one view. 

How annoying. What was the bag?

I'm currently trying to take photos of clothes and don't know what the secret to doing so is. I wish there was a decent thrift store here to just drop everything off at.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Hey I'll take one view.
> 
> How annoying. What was the bag?
> 
> I'm currently trying to take photos of clothes and don't know what the secret to doing so is. I wish there was a decent thrift store here to just drop everything off at.



It was a brown, small Stam. I never bought a Stam. I think that a small Stam would make a good running around bag. I just looked at it recently. Looking at the history, I think that it was listed for awhile. Other than the 1 bag, the seller was selling old computer stuff. 

Maybe it was sold in another way; like at a swap meet for $5. [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> It was a brown, small Stam. I never bought a Stam. I think that a small Stam would make a good running around bag. I just looked at it recently. Looking at the history, I think that it was listed for awhile. Other than the 1 bag, the seller was selling old computer stuff.
> 
> Maybe it was sold in another way; like at a swap meet for $5. [emoji23]


I don't understand why sellers disappear like that. Can I please just give you my money?!


----------



## kateincali

oh dear god.

i had to take a deductive reasoning test for a job. 'this hurts my brain to think about' is supposed to be hyperbolic.... 

at this point in my life, i assume i was dropped on my head as a child.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> oh dear god.
> 
> i had to take a deductive reasoning test for a job. 'this hurts my brain to think about' is supposed to be hyperbolic....
> 
> at this point in my life, i assume i was dropped on my head as a child.



Ack! Why one must take tests for jobs! 

Possibly you did well ...?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Ack! Why one must take tests for jobs!
> 
> Possibly you did well ...?



Weirdly, they probably want to know if the person applying for a job where pattern recognition is applied has any sense of pattern recognition. So rude.

I did not do well lol What's extra sad is I took my time and actually thought, I'm doing okay with this.

I don't know what happened to me. I used to be able to process information quickly and retain it. Nowadays, ask me to remember something as simple as a color pattern and you might as well have asked me to recite Shakespeare in Mandarin.

I can remember episode titles of tv shows I watched in my teens, though. That's helpful. It's like my brain broke at 20.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Weirdly, they probably want to know if the person applying for a job where pattern recognition is applied has any sense of pattern recognition. So rude.
> 
> I did not do well lol What's extra sad is I took my time and actually thought, I'm doing okay with this.
> 
> I don't know what happened to me. I used to be able to process information quickly and retain it. Nowadays, ask me to remember something as simple as a color pattern and you might as well have asked me to recite Shakespeare in Mandarin.
> 
> I can remember episode titles of tv shows I watched in my teens, though. That's helpful. It's like my brain broke at 20.



I took a board exam at the end of 2015; I needed it to retain my license. 

At some point during the exam, I noticed that I was having chest pain. It was anxiety. I was able to finish the test. 

After the test, I immediately went to the shopping mall that has the Rack. I felt a lot better after that. 

Why are we not allowed to do something that we really like, go to work only when we want to and make handbags full of money?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I took a board exam at the end of 2015; I needed it to retain my license.
> 
> At some point during the exam, I noticed that I was having chest pain. It was anxiety. I was able to finish the test.
> 
> After the test, I immediately went to the shopping mall that has the Rack. I felt a lot better after that.
> 
> Why are we not allowed to do something that we really like, go to work only when we want to and make handbags full of money?


Why can't you live off of cheeseburgers and Boston creme pie without gaining weight

Why aren't there clones of Idris Elba

Why aren't these real






Life really takes a lot and doesn't give much.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Why can't you live off of cheeseburgers and Boston creme pie without gaining weight
> 
> Why aren't there clones of Idris Elba
> 
> Why aren't these real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life really takes a lot and doesn't give much.



Why can't I see your photo? Lol!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Why can't I see your photo? Lol!


because i did it wrong


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> because i did it wrong



Why aren't these real?

Oh, and although there is no decent Chinese near me; there is a great cheeseburger place. 

But why did I forget about Boston cream pie? I used to love it, but haven't had it forever.


----------



## Esquared72

Ooh....Idris Elba clones. Yes, please!

(sorry I have been MIA lately.... I started a new job a couple weeks ago and have been trying to learn what the heck I do now. After 20 years in hotels, I now work in the vaccine R&D department of a pharmaceutical company...so much to learn!!)


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Why aren't these real?
> 
> Oh, and although there is no decent Chinese near me; there is a great cheeseburger place.
> 
> But why did I forget about Boston cream pie? I used to love it, but haven't had it forever.


i thought they were adorable in the movie (Valerian - no one bother) but now the GIF is slightly creeping me out. mostly the one in the shell. it has a squished human face.

well, that's a comfort. i've never been but crazee burger here is supposed to be good. i don't know how i feel about kangaroo burgers being on the menu, though.

i somehow forgot it existed until the other night, too. poor boston cream pie. i couldn't find any today and almost settled on eclairs, but they only had a box of six of them and i couldn't do that to myself.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Ooh....Idris Elba clones. Yes, please!
> 
> (sorry I have been MIA lately.... I started a new job a couple weeks ago and have been trying to learn what the heck I do now. After 20 years in hotels, I now work in the vaccine R&D department of a pharmaceutical company...so much to learn!!)


hey! i was wondering where you were hiding. congratulations on the new job! how do you like it so far?

have you seen the dark tower? i wanted to see it - because pretty - but after the reviews, maybe i'll spare myself

i trust you're also caught up on new NIN


----------



## Esquared72

Thanks! I'm liking it so far... I mean, aside from feeling like an idiot for not understanding what I'm doing yet. But the people are nice, the work is meaningful, and the company has strong values that they actually seem committed to. 

I did see Dark Tower. I didn't think it was THAT awful. It's never going to satisfy lovers of the books...turning those seven books into a 90-minute film is impossible. The casting was great. Idris makes an awesome (and ridiculously good looking) Roland, and I was pleasantly surprised with Matthew McConaughey as the Man in Black. 

Yep...caught up on NIN. I liked the EP...reminded me of older NIN. Honestly, there's not much Trent does that I don't love. 

How's stuff going with you?


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> hey! i was wondering where you were hiding. congratulations on the new job! how do you like it so far?
> 
> have you seen the dark tower? i wanted to see it - because pretty - but after the reviews, maybe i'll spare myself
> 
> i trust you're also caught up on new NIN



Sigh. Forgot to quote you in my response above [emoji1375]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Thanks! I'm liking it so far... I mean, aside from feeling like an idiot for not understanding what I'm doing yet. But the people are nice, the work is meaningful, and the company has strong values that they actually seem committed to.
> 
> I did see Dark Tower. I didn't think it was THAT awful. It's never going to satisfy lovers of the books...turning those seven books into a 90-minute film is impossible. The casting was great. Idris makes an awesome (and ridiculously good looking) Roland, and I was pleasantly surprised with Matthew McConaughey as the Man in Black.
> 
> Yep...caught up on NIN. I liked the EP...reminded me of older NIN. Honestly, there's not much Trent does that I don't love.
> 
> How's stuff going with you?



I'm happy for you! It sounds like you landed in a great place.

Sometimes I really like MM. Sometimes he comes off a little too sleazy.

Since I haven't read the books, what most people found disappointing about the movie probably won't be relevant to me. I need a distraction so maybe I'll see it this weekend.

Same. Wish I could afford to go to a show this year.

Nothing new or exciting over here. I have the existence of a 95 year old.


----------



## nascar fan

hi


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> hi


Hi, nas! How's everything?


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> hi


hey, nas. how are you? where have you been?


----------



## nascar fan

faith_ann said:


> hey, nas. how are you? where have you been?


Same old same old.  All is well.  
Cute puppy dog!  How are they?  (2, right?)  I've been in a cat world lately.  No fashion, no new bags, no new shoes.  Funny how things change.


----------



## kateincali

nascar fan said:


> Same old same old.  All is well.
> Cute puppy dog!  How are they?  (2, right?)  I've been in a cat world lately.  No fashion, no new bags, no new shoes.  Funny how things change.


three - two poodles and a japanese chin. they're fine.

me neither. i've been getting rid of things instead.


----------



## kateincali

never gonna happen, but i love this. sort of an awkward length, though. i'm not a midi fan.



i had picked up the Sofia set and a couple other lipsticks awhile back but hadn't tried most of them on until yesterday. they were all awful on me  i think it was @ElainePG who had So Rouge? and it looked great! i think i'd tried it once before and it looked okay, but this time i looked like a vampire with messy feeding skills.

oh well. i think i only paid something like $10 for them all so it's no real loss, but dammit, i want to look like an adult occasionally and i need a lipstick color. i was told yesterday that i look 12 without makeup and they weren't wrong.


----------



## kateincali

where did the tumbleweed emoji go?

i'm regretting trying to be nice.

my mum used to have a wood carving business but wasn't able to do it anymore after an accident. she still has very limited use of her arm/hand but has been practicing and is trying to start it up again, so i offered to set up an instagram for her work.

none of the photos she has are sized for instagram. i can't square them; they're too long. i tried dividing the photos into threes and it looks fine on a main page, but random pieces of wood aren't going to drive traffic. centering the photos with a white border doesn't look right, either. why did i offer to do a nice thing!? i really should know better...


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> where did the tumbleweed emoji go?
> 
> i'm regretting trying to be nice.
> 
> my mum used to have a wood carving business but wasn't able to do it anymore after an accident. she still has very limited use of her arm/hand but has been practicing and is trying to start it up again, so i offered to set up an instagram for her work.
> 
> none of the photos she has are sized for instagram. i can't square them; they're too long. i tried dividing the photos into threes and it looks fine on a main page, but random pieces of wood aren't going to drive traffic. centering the photos with a white border doesn't look right, either. why did i offer to do a nice thing!? i really should know better...



It really is nice of you to help your mom, faith. 

I suspect next you will have to take new photos. 

It sounds trite, but I think that the old adage, 'no good deed goes unpunished' often holds true. I'm not in a very positive mood as you can tell.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> It really is nice of you to help your mom, faith.
> 
> I suspect next you will have to take new photos.
> 
> It sounds trite, but I think that the old adage, 'no good deed goes unpunished' often holds true. I'm not in a very positive mood as you can tell.


I'm sorry. If you need to vent about anything... 

That saying isn't wrong, though.

Yeah, I just wanted to get a jump start and was hoping I could use old photos of the items she's still making. Now I have to wait for her to carve new things out, and I'm not very patient.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I'm sorry. If you need to vent about anything...
> 
> That saying isn't wrong, though.
> 
> Yeah, I just wanted to get a jump start and was hoping I could use old photos of the items she's still making. Now I have to wait for her to carve new things out, and I'm not very patient.



Thanks, faith. People are just annoying me; I am sure they find me annoying right now too. Nothing really bad has even happened. It's just a bunch of little things adding up. 

For example, people on eBay who buy stuff, and must be okay with what they buy; they don't complain. They just don't bother to leave positive feedback. There is an entire thread for this though, so I'll be quiet now. [emoji850]

I actually think that I understand about getting started on your mom's Instagram. If you have to wait for her to finish some current stuff, you can't take new photos, and have to wait to get started. It is really nice of you to do this. 

I actually like taking photos; I think that you do also. I like taking them in a certain way, when I feel like it, though. I don't always feel like it. I save a lot of photos so I don't have to take new ones; especially handbag photos. 

I'm actually really hungry right now. Maybe if I go eat, I'll feel a little better. 

I hope that you just skipped over the boring parts of this post.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, faith. People are just annoying me; I am sure they find me annoying right now too. Nothing really bad has even happened. It's just a bunch of little things adding up.
> 
> For example, people on eBay who buy stuff, and must be okay with what they buy; they don't complain. They just don't bother to leave positive feedback. There is an entire thread for this though, so I'll be quiet now. [emoji850]
> 
> I actually think that I understand about getting started on your mom's Instagram. If you have to wait for her to finish some current stuff, you can't take new photos, and have to wait to get started. It is really nice of you to do this.
> 
> I actually like taking photos; I think that you do also. I like taking them in a certain way, when I feel like it, though. I don't always feel like it. I save a lot of photos so I don't have to take new ones; especially handbag photos.
> 
> I'm actually really hungry right now. Maybe if I go eat, I'll feel a little better.
> 
> I hope that you just skipped over the boring parts of this post.


i totally understand that. i'm sure you put a lot of time into taking nice photos and writing descriptions, and it's frustrating when all the effort - beyond being paid for it, which I guess is all that matters, but still - seems to go unnoticed.

i love taking photos, but likewise, when i feel like it. my phone has black spots on the camera lens, though, and it's a pain to 1. take photos so the spots are in a place where they're easily edited out and 2. actually upload the photos to the computer and edit the spots out. the battery also drains fast and the phone's started freezing up, so while i do eventually get photos finished, it's such a slow process that it's started to feel like a chore.

good luck finding some good food! i'm getting hungry, too.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> i totally understand that. i'm sure you put a lot of time into taking nice photos and writing descriptions, and it's frustrating when all the effort - beyond being paid for it, which I guess is all that matters, but still - seems to go unnoticed.
> 
> i love taking photos, but likewise, when i feel like it. my phone has black spots on the camera lens, though, and it's a pain to 1. take photos so the spots are in a place where they're easily edited out and 2. actually upload the photos to the computer and edit the spots out. the battery also drains fast and the phone's started freezing up, so while i do eventually get photos finished, it's such a slow process that it's started to feel like a chore.
> 
> good luck finding some good food! i'm getting hungry, too.



There is a little store that I go to that makes good sandwiches. The real reason I go there though, is that they have amazing cakes, that you can buy by the slice. Yesterday I bought a carrot cake slice. Sometimes I buy a coconut or coconut key lime cake slice. Although I like chocolate; I am not a fan of chocolate cake. I am told that the chocolate cake is great too. 

I take my desserts fairly seriously. [emoji39]

I am going to try to get over not getting feedback. I got paid quickly. I guess the reason it bugs me is that she had a special packaging request, that I fulfilled. I do feel like I can let this go now, though. Thanks for letting me vent. 

Ugh, sorry that your phone photos have little black spots. It does make photo taking more of a chore.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> There is a little store that I go to that makes good sandwiches. The real reason I go there though, is that they have amazing cakes, that you can buy by the slice. Yesterday I bought a carrot cake slice. Sometimes I buy a coconut or coconut key lime cake slice. Although I like chocolate; I am not a fan of chocolate cake. I am told that the chocolate cake is great too.
> 
> I take my desserts fairly seriously. [emoji39]
> 
> I am going to try to get over not getting feedback. I got paid quickly. I guess the reason it bugs me is that she had a special packaging request, that I fulfilled. I do feel like I can let this go now, though. Thanks for letting me vent.
> 
> Ugh, sorry that your phone photos have little black spots. It does make photo taking more of a chore.


Coconut cake  That sounds delicious. 

I have never been able to decide how I feel about chocolate.

Ok, so if you make a special request, it's just plain rude not to leave FB.

Random PSA: The price for senior national park passes goes up to $80 tomorrow. It's $10 if you're near a place you can get it in person, otherwise it's $20 online. 
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...nal-Parks-Price-Increase-to-80-441803353.html

I'm going to spend the entire day waiting for the Game of Thrones finale tonight. 6pm, come faster, please.


----------



## Mimmy

Arrggh!

I am going to Vegas in October. I know that the MJ boutique in Caesar's closed awhile ago, but I thought the other MJ (used to be MbMJ and novelty type stuff) boutique was still open. I always find something good when I am there. I googled it and the only thing that comes up is the outlet shop. 

I have never been to the outlet. It looks close enough to the Strip to Uber there. Has anyone been there? Does it have decent stuff? 

@faith_ann Have you been to the Vegas outlet?

Oh, my eBay buyer left positive feedback. I guess I should be more patient.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Arrggh!
> 
> I am going to Vegas in October. I know that the MJ boutique in Caesar's closed awhile ago, but I thought the other MJ (used to be MbMJ and novelty type stuff) boutique was still open. I always find something good when I am there. I googled it and the only thing that comes up is the outlet shop.
> 
> I have never been to the outlet. It looks close enough to the Strip to Uber there. Has anyone been there? Does it have decent stuff?
> 
> @faith_ann Have you been to the Vegas outlet?
> 
> Oh, my eBay buyer left positive feedback. I guess I should be more patient.



Sorry, no, I haven't been. Curious what it's like, though.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Sorry, no, I haven't been. Curious what it's like, though.



I will likely go. If I do, I will report back.


----------



## ElainePG

Does anyone here own one of the Eugenie clutches? 

I've suddenly decided that I crave one. Silly, really, since I hardly ever get dressed up, and when/if I do, I already have a few dressy bags including a sweet little Peggy Wellington that I've maybe carried five times in the past three years. If that. 
But this clutch is the one with little studs all over it.
And it's blue.
And it's pretty.
And it's a super good price.

Do I need it? Would I even like it once I owned it?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Does anyone here own one of the Eugenie clutches?
> 
> I've suddenly decided that I crave one. Silly, really, since I hardly ever get dressed up, and when/if I do, I already have a few dressy bags including a sweet little Peggy Wellington that I've maybe carried five times in the past three years. If that.
> But this clutch is the one with little studs all over it.
> And it's blue.
> And it's pretty.
> And it's a super good price.
> 
> Do I need it? Would I even like it once I owned it?


I've had five over the years. "I never used this plain one, but this one had studs!" "I never used this one with studs, but this one has studs _and _python embossing!"

I never used any of them.

I now have none.

The stardust clutches look adorable living on a shelf, though.

Would you want to put more than your phone and maybe a lipstick in it? Because they aren't very deep clutches and much more than that is going to look a little bulky.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I've had five over the years. "I never used this plain one, but this one had studs!" "I never used this one with studs, but this one has studs _and _python embossing!"
> 
> I never used any of them.
> 
> I now have none.
> 
> The stardust clutches look adorable living on a shelf, though.
> 
> Would you want to put more than your phone and maybe a lipstick in it? Because they aren't very deep clutches and much more than that is going to look a little bulky.


Yes, I'd want to put my phone, a lipstick, my little wallet, and a few tissues. At the minimum.
So happy you talked me out of this, faith!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I'd want to put my phone, a lipstick, my little wallet, and a few tissues. At the minimum.
> So happy you talked me out of this, faith!


I do think it would have been too small for you, in that case.

I'm not sure if this is too studs! python! padlock! for you, but I have a Thrash and that might be a good size. They pop up occasionally.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I do think it would have been too small for you, in that case.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is too studs! python! padlock! for you, but I have a Thrash and that might be a good size. They pop up occasionally.


As deep as my Peggy Wellington, but flashier. Probably a bit too flashy for my needs... the padlock puts it over the top. But thanks for showing me this one, I'd never heard of it!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> As deep as my Peggy Wellington, but flashier. Probably a bit too flashy for my needs... the padlock puts it over the top. But thanks for showing me this one, I'd never heard of it!


Ha, yeah, it's not a low-key piece


----------



## kateincali

this is interesting


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> this is interesting


Is that an actual light bulb????
It would be good for here... no streetlights in some places!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Is that an actual light bulb????
> It would be good for here... no streetlights in some places!


It's the camera flash reflecting on the padlock, but a light bulb bag would be handy!

I like this version


----------



## kateincali

you could save $1175 by buying a $10 forever21 white dress and a $10 set of markers and then handing both over to small children
https://www.therealreal.com/product...cobs-spring-2016-silk-midi-dress-w-slash-tags


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> you could save $1175 by buying a $10 forever21 white dress and a $10 set of markers and then handing both over to small children
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...cobs-spring-2016-silk-midi-dress-w-slash-tags


The end product would probably be better!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> you could save $1175 by buying a $10 forever21 white dress and a $10 set of markers and then handing both over to small children
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...cobs-spring-2016-silk-midi-dress-w-slash-tags



Not a fan of this dress. 


This bag gives me the same kind of feeling.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Not a fan of this dress.
> View attachment 3810138
> 
> This bag gives me the same kind of feeling.



Sometimes MJ pricing and the styles they choose to promote very much confuse me


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Not a fan of this dress.
> View attachment 3810138
> 
> This bag gives me the same kind of feeling.


That eyeball on the right side creeps me out!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That eyeball on the right side creeps me out!



What if you're the only one who sees the eyeball?

It's the start of my fashion themed horror movie


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> What if you're the only one who sees the eyeball?
> 
> It's the start of my fashion themed horror movie


You mean that eyeball didn't just blink at you?   
Definitely time for me to go to sleep!


----------



## kateincali

if anyone's into the smartwatch thing, MJ has a new collection of them
https://www.marcjacobs.com/watches/marc-jacobs-connected/hybrid-smartwatches/?lcat=Hero&from=watches

i'm not much of a watch girl, but i like the colors on this one
https://www.marcjacobs.com/riley-hybrid-smartwatch/M8000600.html


----------



## kateincali

pretending like i'm in the market to buy anything...

why is the one MJ bag i would want on TRR the one bag that isn't underpriced? 
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-thrasher-shoulder-bag


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> pretending like i'm in the market to buy anything...
> 
> why is the one MJ bag i would want on TRR the one bag that isn't underpriced?
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-thrasher-shoulder-bag



Sadly, what we really want is rarely underpriced. I like this bag, faith. 

I had zero willpower today, and really needed some retail therapy. No bags though. 


I love my black ones, and these were 70%. I will fit in well in FL now, with my camo shoes. 


Thought this would look good with black tights and boots once it's not 90 degrees outside. 60% off on the MJ site. 

Bought some other clothing online too; but not MJ. All this online shopping gave me a headache; I need to go to bed now. [emoji42]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Sadly, what we really want is rarely underpriced. I like this bag, faith.
> 
> I had zero willpower today, and really needed some retail therapy. No bags though.
> View attachment 3812214
> 
> I love my black ones, and these were 70%. I will fit in well in FL now, with my camo shoes.
> View attachment 3812217
> 
> Thought this would look good with black tights and boots once it's not 90 degrees outside. 60% off on the MJ site.
> 
> Bought some other clothing online too; but not MJ. All this online shopping gave me a headache; I need to go to bed now. [emoji42]


I had those camo shoes in and out of my Zappos cart the entire month of July! Ended up not buying them, because I really don't need any more flats. Where did you find them for 70% off?


----------



## ElainePG

ElainePG said:


> I had those camo shoes in and out of my Zappos cart the entire month of July! Ended up not buying them, because I really don't need any more flats. Where did you find them for 70% off?



ETA: Nevermind. I found them. Shopbop. But it's final sale, and I'm between sizes, so I don't want to take the chance.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> ETA: Nevermind. I found them. Shopbop. But it's final sale, and I'm between sizes, so I don't want to take the chance.



Luckily I bought the black ones in a 36, so I am assuming that these will fit too.

This style seems to be on sale everywhere except where they sell half sizes. I will let you know if I see half sizes on sale, Elaine. 

I don't need anymore shoes, period. I am also cautious about final sale. I would have regretted passing these by though.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Sadly, what we really want is rarely underpriced. I like this bag, faith.
> 
> I had zero willpower today, and really needed some retail therapy. No bags though.
> View attachment 3812214
> 
> I love my black ones, and these were 70%. I will fit in well in FL now, with my camo shoes.
> View attachment 3812217
> 
> Thought this would look good with black tights and boots once it's not 90 degrees outside. 60% off on the MJ site.
> 
> Bought some other clothing online too; but not MJ. All this online shopping gave me a headache; I need to go to bed now. [emoji42]


The shoes are adorable and you definitely would have regretted passing them up. The dress is cute, too. Sort of 90's, in a good way.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> ETA: Nevermind. I found them. Shopbop. But it's final sale, and I'm between sizes, so I don't want to take the chance.


Buy both, sell the ones that don't fit?

Since you're closer to the coast, I assume it isn't incredibly humid and 110 degrees where you are. Can I come live with you until it's safe to go outside again?


----------



## kateincali

I don't like brown and I don't like suede, but somehow I really like this


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> The shoes are adorable and you definitely would have regretted passing them up. The dress is cute, too. Sort of 90's, in a good way.


Thanks, faith! Yeah, the outfit I am picturing in my mind is sort of a 90's look. Hopefully it will work out. 


faith_ann said:


> I don't like brown and I don't like suede, but somehow I really like this


This is a cute bag, faith!

I don't currently own a brown bag or a suede bag. I don't know that I need a suede bag. I feel like I should own a brown bag though. That's why I was trying to buy the brown small Stam. That seller never relisted it though.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Buy both, sell the ones that don't fit?
> 
> Since you're closer to the coast, I assume it isn't incredibly humid and 110 degrees where you are. Can I come live with you until it's safe to go outside again?


It reached 102 yesterday... and we don't have air conditioning!!!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, faith! Yeah, the outfit I am picturing in my mind is sort of a 90's look. Hopefully it will work out.
> 
> This is a cute bag, faith!
> 
> I don't currently own a brown bag or a suede bag. I don't know that I need a suede bag. I feel like I should own a brown bag though. That's why I was trying to buy the brown small Stam. That seller never relisted it though.


I also feel like I should own a brown bag. I have no idea why.

That's annoying. Why don't people want to actually sell the things they're trying to sell?

ETA 10 minutes later and I remember I have a brown beaded Daisy bag.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> *It reached 102 yesterday*... and we don't have air conditioning!!!


Ew. I'm so sorry! Do you have lots of fans, at least? Maybe some ice to pour over your heads.

A neighbor upgraded to fancy central air conditioning so I took their reject, sort of sad looking AC unit; it's not cooling the whole house but it's better than nothing.

Hope it cools down for you soon


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Ew. I'm so sorry! Do you have lots of fans, at least? Maybe some ice to pour over your heads.
> 
> A neighbor upgraded to fancy central air conditioning so I took their reject, sort of sad looking AC unit; it's not cooling the whole house but it's better than nothing.
> 
> *Hope it cools down for you soon*


Thanks, Faith. The temperature is supposed to drop tomorrow. In the meantime we have a fan set up in the living room, and the shades all closed. DH had a gin & bitters over lots of ice, which he said was very cooling.  I'm wearing as little as possible while still remaining (relatively) decent. Just hope none of the neighbors come a-calling!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks, Faith. The temperature is supposed to drop tomorrow. In the meantime we have a fan set up in the living room, and the shades all closed. DH had a gin & bitters over lots of ice, which he said was very cooling.  I'm wearing as little as possible while still remaining (relatively) decent. Just hope none of the neighbors come a-calling!


Oh yeah, alcohol is a must. And ice cream. I'm operating under the "nothing has calories when it's more than 95 degrees" theory.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Oh yeah, alcohol is a must. And ice cream. I'm operating under the "nothing has calories when it's more than 95 degrees" theory.


Yup... I had a big bowl of zero-calorie peach ice cream for dinner.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yup... I had a big bowl of zero-calorie peach ice cream for dinner.


That sounds good. I've been freezing mango slices and putting them in vanilla ice cream.

It's cool out today! Hope it stays that way.


----------



## kateincali

If something is like 96% off retail, it doesn't count, right?

I picked an Essex backpack up (new!) for a ridiculous price. I've had it in other colors that didn't work for me but you can't go wrong with black. I feel like I should bring it back but I really really like it.

I realized after I took the photo that there's a coffee stain on the pillow. 

Damn it.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> If something is like 96% off retail, it doesn't count, right?
> 
> I picked an Essex backpack up (new!) for a ridiculous price. I've had it in other colors that didn't work for me but you can't go wrong with black. I feel like I should bring it back but I really really like it.
> 
> I realized after I took the photo that there's a coffee stain on the pillow.
> 
> Damn it.
> 
> View attachment 3815260



Of course this doesn't count, faith! It was practically free! Great find.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> .



Are you guys out of the way of the hurricane? [emoji173]️


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Are you guys out of the way of the hurricane? [emoji173]️



Unfortunately not; I am fairly worried. We are not under mandatory evacuation yet. We are watching the track very closely. We may need to leave; we have some options. I actually tried booking a flight earlier today, but every flight leaving anywhere from my area is sold out for the next few days. 

True to my tPF heritage I am thinking of putting my bags, at least some of them, in my car trunk to take with me. 

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Unfortunately not; I am fairly worried. We are not under mandatory evacuation yet. We are watching the track very closely. We may need to leave; we have some options. I actually tried booking a flight earlier today, but every flight leaving anywhere from my area is sold out for the next few days.
> 
> True to my tPF heritage I am thinking of putting my bags, at least some of them, in my car trunk to take with me.
> 
> Thanks for your concern.


I'm really sorry. Stay safe


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I'm really sorry. Stay safe



Thanks, faith.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Unfortunately not; I am fairly worried. We are not under mandatory evacuation yet. We are watching the track very closely. We may need to leave; we have some options. I actually tried booking a flight earlier today, but every flight leaving anywhere from my area is sold out for the next few days.
> 
> True to my tPF heritage I am thinking of putting my bags, at least some of them, in my car trunk to take with me.
> 
> Thanks for your concern.


I hope it isn't too bad, Mimmy. It does sound scary. Do stay safe.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> I hope it isn't too bad, Mimmy. It does sound scary. Do stay safe.



Thanks, Elaine. We will have a better idea tomorrow, if we need to make plans to leave our home.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, Elaine. We will have a better idea tomorrow, if we need to make plans to leave our home.



Just checking in to see how things are going


----------



## kateincali

I was restuffing bags

This isn't ok with me


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I was restuffing bags
> 
> This isn't ok with me
> View attachment 3818812
> View attachment 3818813


Eek!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Eek!



Seriously.

Now I'm going to have to go through every bag just so I can sleep at night lol


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Seriously.
> 
> Now I'm going to have to go through every bag just so I can sleep at night lol


Well, of COURSE! Will you be holding a baseball bat while you do this?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Well, of COURSE! Will you be holding a baseball bat while you do this?


finally, a use for the baseball bat i keep by the door!


----------



## kateincali

so if anyone else is like me and would rather pull their nails off than list on "i don't want to buy this, i'm just asking if it's available" ebay or "trade ure $5k ostrich bag 4 my dirty coach replica??????" poshmark these days, thredUP is offering 100% commission on consignment if the brand is on their LUXE list

https://www.thredup.com/luxe

they do offer estimates before you ship anything in, and so far the prices are reasonable, IME. i'm hoping it's a better experience than the one i had buying from them, where 8/10 items, i think it was, were very obviously SNAD. maybe i should send the cheaper-ish stuff in first before the pricey stuff?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Just checking in to see how things are going


We are now under mandatory evacuation. So is most of FL. Hotels and flights are full. Freeway is gridlocked. We have secured our house. We are packed. We have some options. Thanks for checking. 


faith_ann said:


> I was restuffing bags
> 
> This isn't ok with me
> View attachment 3818812
> View attachment 3818813


Definitely not okay. 

On a lighter note my Cleo camo flats came in, and they are adorable! Too exhausted from Hurricane prep to take a photo. I will later though.

The dress has a defect and MJ was very understanding in allowing a return even though it was final sale. I have a pretty good sales history with them, and this is the first item that I have tried to return. So still a MJ fan. [emoji3]

I have another package at the post office but when I went to pick it up; they're closed due to 'unsafe conditions'. How dare they get in the way of my consumerism. 

These are the things keeping me distracted now. Hopefully things won't be too bad. 

If I still feel like it, when things calm down, I plan on rewarding myself with a 'MJ hurricane bag'. I have my eye on a fairly unusual one. I know that sounds kind of ominous. 

If you don't hear from me, don't worry.  I'll check back in at some point.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> We are now under mandatory evacuation. So is most of FL. Hotels and flights are full. Freeway is gridlocked. We have secured our house. We are packed. We have some options. Thanks for checking.
> 
> Definitely not okay.
> 
> On a lighter note my Cleo camo flats came in, and they are adorable! Too exhausted from Hurricane prep to take a photo. I will later though.
> 
> The dress has a defect and MJ was very understanding in allowing a return even though it was final sale. I have a pretty good sales history with them, and this is the first item that I have tried to return. So still a MJ fan. [emoji3]
> 
> I have another package at the post office but when I went to pick it up; they're closed due to 'unsafe conditions'. How dare they get in the way of my consumerism.
> 
> These are the things keeping me distracted now. Hopefully things won't be too bad.
> 
> If I still feel like it, when things calm down, I plan on rewarding myself with a 'MJ hurricane bag'. I have my eye on a fairly unusual one. I know that sounds kind of ominous.
> 
> If you don't hear from me, don't worry.  I'll check back in at some point.


Best of luck, Mimmy. I'm thinking of you. You definitely deserve a hurricane bag... the more expensive the better.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> We are now under mandatory evacuation. So is most of FL. Hotels and flights are full. Freeway is gridlocked. We have secured our house. We are packed. We have some options. Thanks for checking.
> 
> Definitely not okay.
> 
> On a lighter note my Cleo camo flats came in, and they are adorable! Too exhausted from Hurricane prep to take a photo. I will later though.
> 
> The dress has a defect and MJ was very understanding in allowing a return even though it was final sale. I have a pretty good sales history with them, and this is the first item that I have tried to return. So still a MJ fan. [emoji3]
> 
> I have another package at the post office but when I went to pick it up; they're closed due to 'unsafe conditions'. How dare they get in the way of my consumerism.
> 
> These are the things keeping me distracted now. Hopefully things won't be too bad.
> 
> If I still feel like it, when things calm down, I plan on rewarding myself with a 'MJ hurricane bag'. I have my eye on a fairly unusual one. I know that sounds kind of ominous.
> 
> If you don't hear from me, don't worry.  I'll check back in at some point.


Good luck  

The dress you thought about for ages wasn't the one with the defect, was it? Because it's annoying if it's another dress, but it's extra annoying if it's that dress.

As a lover of fairly unusual bags, I'm curious which one it is.


----------



## kateincali

Because I have poodles, if I wasn't banned...

poodle pin!
https://www.marcjacobs.com/small-po....html?ptype=productpage&viewmode=ACCESSORIES_

poodle studs! *pink *poodle studs!
https://www.marcjacobs.com/charms-p...2817281.html?ptype=productpage&viewmode=null_

i might draw the line at poodle headband
https://www.marcjacobs.com/poodle-star-headband/889732815508.html?ptype=productpage&viewmode=null_

I need the pin and studs, eventually.

Is it supposed to be cute or something that so many of the photos on the MJ site are horrific? 

"We're just too cool for you to clearly see what you're buying!"


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Because I have poodles, if I wasn't banned...
> 
> poodle pin!
> https://www.marcjacobs.com/small-po....html?ptype=productpage&viewmode=ACCESSORIES_
> 
> poodle studs! *pink *poodle studs!
> https://www.marcjacobs.com/charms-p...2817281.html?ptype=productpage&viewmode=null_
> 
> i might draw the line at poodle headband
> https://www.marcjacobs.com/poodle-star-headband/889732815508.html?ptype=productpage&viewmode=null_
> 
> I need the pin and studs, eventually.
> 
> Is it supposed to be cute or something that so many of the photos on the MJ site are horrific?
> 
> "We're just too cool for you to clearly see what you're buying!"


Love the poodle pin. But you're right, the photos are truly terrible. They need to hire you!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Love the poodle pin. But you're right, the photos are truly terrible. They need to hire you!


I'll accept payment in bags and pineapple, palm tree, and poodle themed items.


----------



## diva7633

I just bought a black Marc jacobs new q Natasha bag at tj max for $150. I have bought way too many bags and feel this one is good for me. I have three small children and don't like to carry same bag as everyone but love designer bags. I started watching YouTube videos and noticed most were of the classic Natasha. I have noted the differences. I have found a brand new classis Natasha in black online for about $360. Is the difference worth it you? Why or why not?


----------



## smittykitty306

Mimmy said:


> We are now under mandatory evacuation. So is most of FL. Hotels and flights are full. Freeway is gridlocked. We have secured our house. We are packed. We have some options. Thanks for checking.
> 
> Definitely not okay.
> 
> On a lighter note my Cleo camo flats came in, and they are adorable! Too exhausted from Hurricane prep to take a photo. I will later though.
> 
> The dress has a defect and MJ was very understanding in allowing a return even though it was final sale. I have a pretty good sales history with them, and this is the first item that I have tried to return. So still a MJ fan. [emoji3]
> 
> I have another package at the post office but when I went to pick it up; they're closed due to 'unsafe conditions'. How dare they get in the way of my consumerism.
> 
> These are the things keeping me distracted now. Hopefully things won't be too bad.
> 
> If I still feel like it, when things calm down, I plan on rewarding myself with a 'MJ hurricane bag'. I have my eye on a fairly unusual one. I know that sounds kind of ominous.
> 
> If you don't hear from me, don't worry.  I'll check back in at some point.




I'm fairly new to TPF and Marc Jacobs but have enjoyed the Marc Jacobs threads (although I don't really post on them). I just wanted to say I am sorry you are in the path of Irma and please stay safe.


----------



## kateincali

diva7633 said:


> I just bought a black Marc jacobs new q Natasha bag at tj max for $150. I have bought way too many bags and feel this one is good for me. I have three small children and don't like to carry same bag as everyone but love designer bags. I started watching YouTube videos and noticed most were of the classic Natasha. I have noted the differences. I have found a brand new classis Natasha in black online for about $360. Is the difference worth it you? Why or why not?



I personally prefer the softer leather on the Classic Q bags. I also don't like MBMJ nameplates but dislike the New Q ones more than I do the Classic Q. Not a fan of the rounded zipper pulls on (all? some of?) the New Q's, either.

It's really entirely a personal preference. 

If you have access to sites like Tradesy, Poshmark, and eBay, you can find a Black Classic Q Natasha for around what you paid for the New Q, if you're patient.


----------



## kateincali

smittykitty306 said:


> I'm fairly new to TPF and Marc Jacobs but have enjoyed the Marc Jacobs threads (although I don't really post on them). I just wanted to say I am sorry you are in the path of Irma and please stay safe.



Welcome! I hope you post more. It's gotten quiet here.


----------



## Mimmy

diva7633 said:


> I just bought a black Marc jacobs new q Natasha bag at tj max for $150. I have bought way too many bags and feel this one is good for me. I have three small children and don't like to carry same bag as everyone but love designer bags. I started watching YouTube videos and noticed most were of the classic Natasha. I have noted the differences. I have found a brand new classis Natasha in black online for about $360. Is the difference worth it you? Why or why not?


I would agree with @faith_ann that I would prefer an older classic Natasha. I think that the leathers used were better, and the nameplate looked better. I don't think that it is worth it to spend $360 though.


smittykitty306 said:


> I'm fairly new to TPF and Marc Jacobs but have enjoyed the Marc Jacobs threads (although I don't really post on them). I just wanted to say I am sorry you are in the path of Irma and please stay safe.


Thanks smittykitty306.

I evacuated from my home and I feel that I am in a safe building now. Although tbh I really like my possessions, my safety took priority. 

I appreciate your concern.


----------



## diva7633

faith_ann said:


> I personally prefer the softer leather on the Classic Q bags. I also don't like MBMJ nameplates but dislike the New Q ones more than I do the Classic Q. Not a fan of the rounded zipper pulls on (all? some of?) the New Q's, either.
> 
> It's really entirely a personal preference.
> 
> If you have access to sites like Tradesy, Poshmark, and eBay, you can find a Black Classic Q Natasha for around what you paid for the New Q, if you're patient.



I haven't felt the classic so I have no idea on difference in leather. Was there just a MJ version not MBMJ? I see one on Ebay that is just Marc jacobs and wondering if that's even better?


----------



## diva7633

Mimmy said:


> I would agree with @faith_ann that I would prefer an older classic Natasha. I think that the leathers used were better, and the nameplate looked better. I don't think that it is worth it to spend $360 though.
> 
> Thanks smittykitty306.
> 
> I evacuated from my home and I feel that I am in a safe building now. Although tbh I really like my possessions, my safety took priority.
> 
> I appreciate your concern.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you. Was there a MJ and not MBMJ version?
> 
> Stay safe


----------



## diva7633

Mimmy said:


> I would agree with @faith_ann that I would prefer an older classic Natasha. I think that the leathers used were better, and the nameplate looked better. I don't think that it is worth it to spend $360 though.
> 
> Thanks smittykitty306.
> 
> I evacuated from my home and I feel that I am in a safe building now. Although tbh I really like my possessions, my safety took priority.
> 
> I appreciate your concern.



I don't know if my reply came thru. I don't see it. Lol. Was there a MJ version that wasn't MBMJ? I see one listed. Also found an almost brand new classic in faded aluminum and wondering if I should get that one instead maybe...


----------



## smittykitty306

diva7633 said:


> I haven't felt the classic so I have no idea on difference in leather. Was there just a MJ version not MBMJ? I see one on Ebay that is just Marc jacobs and wondering if that's even better?



Good Evening!!  I have the classic W MBMJ in black (that Faith Ann was kind enough to authenticate for me) and a Marc Jacobs Natasha in Blush.  I originally bought the classic black Natasha to have a good bag that wouldn't show dirt as much and I could be a little less carefully with.  I LOVE the color of the Marc Jacobs Natasha, but the leather of the MBMJ is softer and slouchier.  The MBMJ leather is also has a shine where the Marc Jacobs is more matte. The MBMJ also has the two open side pockets.  If (when!) I get another Natasha it will most likely be a Classic MBMJ.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I would agree with @faith_ann that I would prefer an older classic Natasha. I think that the leathers used were better, and the nameplate looked better. I don't think that it is worth it to spend $360 though.
> 
> Thanks smittykitty306.
> 
> I evacuated from my home and I feel that I am in a safe building now. Although tbh I really like my possessions, my safety took priority.
> 
> I appreciate your concern.



Thinking of you, Mimmy. Glad you're safe.


----------



## kateincali

diva7633 said:


> I haven't felt the classic so I have no idea on difference in leather. Was there just a MJ version not MBMJ? I see one on Ebay that is just Marc jacobs and wondering if that's even better?



Well, sort of.

The nameplate that says Marc Jacobs instead of Marc by Marc Jacobs was used on MBMJ styles that were carried over when the lines merged. Those bags are no longer being produced and weren't a part of the more expensive Marc Jacobs collection line.

The leather and hardware of the MBMJ styles that were (temporarily) carried over to the merged line felt and looked a bit cheaper, IMO.


----------



## diva7633

Thanks everyone. I'm glad I bought the new q at tj max because I now know I like the style!! I just ordered a mint condition black classic Natasha for the same price so the new q will be going back


----------



## kateincali

diva7633 said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm glad I bought the new q at tj max because I now know I like the style!! I just ordered a mint condition black classic Natasha for the same price so the new q will be going back


hope it works out for you!


----------



## kateincali

i rearranged my bags yesterday after the spider incident. no more surprises, but i still don't like how they're displayed. i just don't know how to make them look somewhat pretty but also easily accessible. first world problem, i guess.


----------



## smittykitty306

[

Thanks smittykitty306.

I evacuated from my home and I feel that I am in a safe building now. Although tbh I really like my possessions, my safety took priority. 

I appreciate your concern.[/QUOTE]

I'm really glad to hear it!  I hope it all turn out ok for you.


----------



## smittykitty306

faith_ann said:


> Welcome! I hope you post more. It's gotten quiet here.



Thank you Faith Ann!  I definitely enjoy reading the posts although a lot of times I feel like I don't have a lot to add since I'm still learning the brand.  But I'm always up for chatting!  Especially about purses, books, and food. Hahaha.


----------



## kateincali

smittykitty306 said:


> Thank you Faith Ann!  I definitely enjoy reading the posts although a lot of times I feel like I don't have a lot to add since I'm still learning the brand.  But I'm always up for chatting!  Especially about purses, books, and food. Hahaha.


That works! Are you reading anything good right now? It's awful but I haven't finished a book in, um, years. Gulp. I really should pick it back up.

I'm not really into food, but I did watch Burnt this week and momentarily became convinced I could become a chef. Then I remembered that I can't even follow the instructions for macaroni.


----------



## smittykitty306

Right now I'm reading the magician and listening to Harry Potter (for the 100% time). It seems like now a days I can work in an audiobook much easier than sitting down and reading. 

I lucked out and my fiancé loves to cook. I like to pretend I can cook, burn things, and then order pizza. I'm GREAT at ordering pizza.


----------



## kateincali

smittykitty306 said:


> Right now I'm reading the magician and listening to Harry Potter (for the 100% time). It seems like now a days I can work in an audiobook much easier than sitting down and reading.
> 
> I lucked out and my fiancé loves to cook. I like to pretend I can cook, burn things, and then order pizza. I'm GREAT at ordering pizza.


I've wondered if I should try audiobooks instead. Maybe if everything was narrated by Iain Glen...

I never read Harry Potter. Feels like one of those things I should do at some point, though, if only because everyone else has.

Yep, he's a keeper. I need one of those.


----------



## smittykitty306

faith_ann said:


> I've wondered if I should try audiobooks instead. Maybe if everything was narrated by Iain Glen...
> 
> I never read Harry Potter. Feels like one of those things I should do at some point, though, if only because everyone else has.
> 
> Yep, he's a keeper. I need one of those.



I've only gotten in to audiobooks recently, but I'm hooked. Especially since you can check them out from the library and download them to your phone and you're set.  We have to go to Cleveland Clinic a couple times a year and they are great for car trips.  The Harry Potter audiobooks are fantastic. Jim Dale could read a phonebook and I'd listen.  Neil Gaiman also. He reads a lot of his own books.


----------



## smittykitty306

According to Hautelook Marc Jacobs will be back on Tuesday [emoji7]


----------



## kateincali

smittykitty306 said:


> According to Hautelook Marc Jacobs will be back on Tuesday [emoji7]


i'm not buying but curious what they'll have. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> i'm not buying but curious what they'll have. thanks for the heads up!



I was wondering where all the sale items went to from the MJ website. They were removed right after the Labor Day sale. I will be curious to see if these items are what shows up?

Thanks for the distraction; for our area the worst is on it's way. Hoping it won't be as bad as expected. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I was wondering where all the sale items went to from the MJ website. They were removed right after the Labor Day sale. I will be curious to see if these items are what shows up?
> 
> Thanks for the distraction; for our area the worst is on it's way. Hoping it won't be as bad as expected. I will keep everyone posted.


I was wondering the other day where the sale section disappeared to. 

Fingers crossed for you guys.


----------



## smittykitty306

Mimmy said:


> I was wondering where all the sale items went to from the MJ website. They were removed right after the Labor Day sale. I will be curious to see if these items are what shows up?
> 
> Thanks for the distraction; for our area the worst is on it's way. Hoping it won't be as bad as expected. I will keep everyone posted.



I hope so too!   Please stay safe.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> I was wondering where all the sale items went to from the MJ website. They were removed right after the Labor Day sale. I will be curious to see if these items are what shows up?
> 
> Thanks for the distraction; for our area the worst is on it's way. Hoping it won't be as bad as expected. I will keep everyone posted.


Stay safe, Mimmy. I know you've evacuated your house, but are you still directly in the path of the storm, or are you further north and somewhat away from the coast?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I was wondering the other day where the sale section disappeared to.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you guys.





smittykitty306 said:


> I hope so too!   Please stay safe.





ElainePG said:


> Stay safe, Mimmy. I know you've evacuated your house, but are you still directly in the path of the storm, or are you further north and somewhat away from the coast?



Thank you all! I think your kind thoughts worked.

@ElainePG I am right on the coast, but Irma is now a Cat 2 and losing strength. Looking much better for me now.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thank you all! I think your kind thoughts worked.
> 
> @ElainePG I am right on the coast, but Irma is now a Cat 2 and losing strength. Looking much better for me now.


how are you guys today?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> how are you guys today?



We were very fortunate. We have minor exterior damage to our house and a big mess in our yard; but that is all. 

The 85 mph sustained winds with gusts up to 109 mph, did cause this coconut to fall from my coconut palm. I've been waiting all Summer for one of these! [emoji39]


----------



## Mimmy

I am ready to at least look at the MJ sale on HauteLook tomorrow.


----------



## smittykitty306

Mimmy said:


> I am ready to at least look at the MJ sale on HauteLook tomorrow.



Maybe you'll find your hurricane bag [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> I am ready to at least look at the MJ sale on HauteLook tomorrow.


Glad you made it through safely, *Mimmy*.
You (and your coconut) definitely deserve some good stuff from the sale!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> We were very fortunate. We have minor exterior damage to our house and a big mess in our yard; but that is all.
> 
> The 85 mph sustained winds with gusts up to 109 mph, did cause this coconut to fall from my coconut palm. I've been waiting all Summer for one of these! [emoji39]
> View attachment 3821997



I'm glad everything's ok! And that's not the best way to get a coconut, but at least you got a coconut!


----------



## Mimmy

smittykitty306 said:


> Maybe you'll find your hurricane bag [emoji6]


I can almost justify commemorating this happy outcome with a purchase! I will at least look. 


ElainePG said:


> Glad you made it through safely, *Mimmy*.
> You (and your coconut) definitely deserve some good stuff from the sale!


Thanks, Elaine! I think that I will at least look. [emoji872]


faith_ann said:


> I'm glad everything's ok! And that's not the best way to get a coconut, but at least you got a coconut!


Thanks, faith! At least it was outside; I was really worried what I might find inside of my house after Irma. [emoji45]


----------



## msd_bags

Mimmy said:


> We were very fortunate. We have minor exterior damage to our house and a big mess in our yard; but that is all.
> 
> The 85 mph sustained winds with gusts up to 109 mph, did cause this coconut to fall from my coconut palm. I've been waiting all Summer for one of these! [emoji39]
> View attachment 3821997


I'm relieved to hear you are well and good!


----------



## Mimmy

msd_bags said:


> I'm relieved to hear you are well and good!



Thank, you msd!


----------



## Mimmy

In an effort to return to normalcy, I did peruse the HauteLook MJ sale. Nothing that I had hoped to find though. 

@ElainePG They have these in some half sizes. 


If I am not mistaken HauteLook accepts returns at Nordstrom Rack. 

@faith_ann Cute poodle jewelry at half off. There is a pineapple necklace that is cute, but I am on a ban for buying costume jewelry.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> In an effort to return to normalcy, I did peruse the HauteLook MJ sale. Nothing that I had hoped to find though.
> 
> @ElainePG They have these in some half sizes.
> View attachment 3822523
> 
> If I am not mistaken HauteLook accepts returns at Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> @faith_ann Cute poodle jewelry at half off. There is a pineapple necklace that is cute, but I am on a ban for buying costume jewelry.



Thanks for the heads up. I can't buy anything so I'm not even going to look, it'll just depress me more lol


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I can't buy anything so I'm not even going to look, it'll just depress me more lol



Well, you are a stronger person than I am. Just my attempt to enable. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Well, you are a stronger person than I am. Just my attempt to enable. [emoji6]


i looked and really wish i hadn't


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> In an effort to return to normalcy, I did peruse the HauteLook MJ sale. Nothing that I had hoped to find though.
> 
> @ElainePG They have these in some half sizes.
> View attachment 3822523
> 
> If I am not mistaken HauteLook accepts returns at Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> @faith_ann Cute poodle jewelry at half off. There is a pineapple necklace that is cute, but I am on a ban for buying costume jewelry.


Thank you, *Mimmy*, but I'm a 35.5 in the MJ flats. Don't know if I'm sorry, or glad! I already own a pair of silver ballet flats (different brand) so these would probably have been redundant, but they're definitely cute.


----------



## diva7633

Two new purses!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 the classic Natasha (returned the new q one) and this awesome backpack/satchel I found at tjmaxx. Not sure which to carry first for awhile. I've been carrying the satchel but now Natasha is here...I always switch but want to stay in one for awhile.


----------



## smittykitty306

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3823526
> View attachment 3823527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two new purses!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823528
> View attachment 3823531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the classic Natasha (returned the new q one) and this awesome backpack/satchel I found at tjmaxx. Not sure which to carry first for awhile. I've been carrying the satchel but now Natasha is here...I always switch but want to stay in one for awhile.



Very nice!


----------



## kateincali

Nice choices, diva!


----------



## kateincali

It's 2pm and this is how my week is going


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's 2pm and this is how my week is going
> 
> View attachment 3823639


Not a pie crust fan?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Not a pie crust fan?


i like pie crust. 

i used to have lofty goals for life but keep having to lower the bar just so i can occasionally experience what it's like to accomplish something.

i've reached the 'eat a pumpkin pie starting from the middle' level.

that was as much as i could eat and i feel nauseous now. 

i don't know how much lower the bar can go from here but i'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Mimmy

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3823526
> View attachment 3823527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two new purses!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3823528
> View attachment 3823531
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the classic Natasha (returned the new q one) and this awesome backpack/satchel I found at tjmaxx. Not sure which to carry first for awhile. I've been carrying the satchel but now Natasha is here...I always switch but want to stay in one for awhile.



These are great bag choices, diva!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> It's 2pm and this is how my week is going
> 
> View attachment 3823639



Haha! I am impressed, faith! Most people would not have the courage to show us this. I know; you are not most people. [emoji6]

I actually like pumpkin pie quite a bit. [emoji316] Why do we usually only eat it around Thanksgiving? [emoji884]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Haha! I am impressed, faith! Most people would not have the courage to show us this. I know; you are not most people. [emoji6]
> 
> I actually like pumpkin pie quite a bit. [emoji316] Why do we usually only eat it around Thanksgiving? [emoji884]


I'm redefining courage one bite at a time.

_You _might only eat it around Thanksgiving. I eat it whenever it's marked down to $1.99 at Ralph's.


----------



## Mimmy

Another diversion for me; watching a snippet of the NY Fashion Week, MJ Spring 2018 collection show. 

Possibly nothing that will translate into anything that fits my lifestyle or budget. 

I am excited to see some of the bags though. I saw some bags reminiscent of vintage Pan Am travel bags; he actually had those before, I think. This time they were in different colors and patterns.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Another diversion for me; watching a snippet of the NY Fashion Week, MJ Spring 2018 collection show.
> 
> Possibly nothing that will translate into anything that fits my lifestyle or budget.
> 
> I am excited to see some of the bags though. I saw some bags reminiscent of vintage Pan Am travel bags; he actually had those before, I think. This time they were in different colors and patterns.



I didn't like any of the bags that I saw. Some of the clothes are potentially cute, but I'll honestly never for the life of me understand runway styling. "But it's like art", etc etc...sorry, no, you all just look like you got dressed in the dark and had your makeup done by a toddler.

Slideshow if anyone wants their dose of pretentious hideousness before 8am on a Sunday:

https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/marc-jacobs


----------



## kateincali

^ I'm in a bad mood. Sorry.

Mimmy, did you get a hurricane bag? I've been curious what the 'weird' style was


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I didn't like any of the bags that I saw. Some of the clothes are potentially cute, but I'll honestly never for the life of me understand runway styling. "But it's like art", etc etc...sorry, no, you all just look like you got dressed in the dark and had your makeup done by a toddler.
> 
> Slideshow if anyone wants their dose of pretentious hideousness before 8am on a Sunday:
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2018-ready-to-wear/marc-jacobs


Why are they all wearing towels on their heads? Did the hair dryers backstage break? Or is it Marc's way of saying that after last year's kerfuffle with dreads, he's simply not going to show any hair at all?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Why are they all wearing towels on their heads? Did the hair dryers backstage break? Or is it Marc's way of saying that after last year's kerfuffle with dreads, he's simply not going to show any hair at all?



Somehow I didn't even notice they all had their hair wrapped.

Apparently there could only be one


----------



## smittykitty306

faith_ann said:


> Somehow I didn't even notice they all had their hair wrapped.
> 
> Apparently there could only be one
> View attachment 3827210



Anyone else seeing the Elvis Pompadour?


----------



## kateincali

smittykitty306 said:


> Anyone else seeing the Elvis Pompadour?



Some things they really shouldn't try to bring back


----------



## kateincali

Where was this dress on the runway? I can't find it.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> ^ I'm in a bad mood. Sorry.
> 
> Mimmy, did you get a hurricane bag? I've been curious what the 'weird' style was


You're allowed to be in a bad mood. 

No hurricane bag yet. I am undecided now; I don't know if I want the one I thought I did ...


faith_ann said:


> Where was this dress on the runway? I can't find it.
> 
> View attachment 3827718


It was #55 in the slide show that you posted the link for.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> You're allowed to be in a bad mood.
> 
> No hurricane bag yet. I am undecided now; I don't know if I want the one I thought I did ...
> 
> It was #55 in the slide show that you posted the link for.
> View attachment 3827759



For like the last 20 years, though.

I get that. I used to put bags I liked as my screensaver. It helped me decide if I really wanted to look at it often.

Thank you! I had missed the last few dresses. 

I don't like the flower, the length*, or that it's strapless, but if it was a totally different dress, I would really like it.

* I sort of take that back. The length would be fine if it flowed better and wasn't tapered. And if the slit was moved to the side.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> For like the last 20 years, though.
> 
> I get that. I used to put bags I liked as my screensaver. It helped me decide if I really wanted to look at it often.
> 
> Thank you! I had missed the last few dresses.
> 
> I don't like the flower, the length, or that it's strapless, but if it was a totally different dress, I would really like it.



I wonder if this dress is machine washable? That's high on my list of priorities for clothing. 

Prior to the hurricane my stress level was very high; things that I choose when under stress are not always/usually good decisions.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I wonder if this dress is machine washable? That's high on my list of priorities for clothing.
> 
> Prior to the hurricane my stress level was very high; things that I choose when under stress are not always/usually good decisions.



Wash on delicate and tumble dry on low. Iron if it wrinkles. I'm sure it'd be fine! 

I get that, too.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Wash on delicate and tumble dry on low. Iron if it wrinkles. I'm sure it'd be fine!
> 
> I get that, too.



Okay, maybe if it's $50 or less, I'll buy it then. 


Only relevant to this thread, because the 2nd item on my list was to pack up the MJ dress and take it to UPS. 

I still have to buy 3 Starbucks gift cards.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Okay, maybe if it's $50 or less, I'll buy it then.
> View attachment 3827788
> 
> Only relevant to this thread, because the 2nd item on my list was to pack up the MJ dress and take it to UPS.
> 
> I still have to buy 3 Starbucks gift cards.



If it's $55, you should still spring for it

You crossed more off your list than I did!


----------



## kateincali

I edited my slow descent into a nervous breakdown out


----------



## kateincali

Also the top handle of my Ray Deja Vu broke yesterday 

Why. So much why.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I edited my slow descent into a nervous breakdown out


I understand. The reason I posted my list was there was nothing self incriminating on this one. 


faith_ann said:


> Also the top handle of my Ray Deja Vu broke yesterday
> 
> Why. So much why.


Ugh, that sucks. Does it look like something that might be easy to fix?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I understand. The reason I posted my list was there was nothing self incriminating on this one.
> 
> Ugh, that sucks. Does it look like something that might be easy to fix?



MJ Chat girls should probably stop making lists.

No  It was this part that popped off. It screws back on, but the problem is that you can only screw one side on; the suede under the flap will need to be cut to reattach it. Fluck.



It will join the pink little stam in the 'flucked up bags' pile (the stam I had been photographing to sell - my fingers failed me and it slid down the wall, peeling the leather on the frame along with it. sigh)


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> MJ Chat girls should probably stop making lists.
> 
> No  It was this part that popped off. It screws back on, but the problem is that you can only screw one side on; the suede under the flap will need to be cut to reattach it. Fluck.
> View attachment 3829590
> 
> 
> It will join the pink little stam in the 'flucked up bags' pile (the stam I had been photographing to sell - my fingers failed me and it slid down the wall, peeling the leather on the frame along with it. sigh)



I guess on my list, I could put 'stop making lists', but not yet. I have a nice new list in my bag right now. 

Your description of what happened to your pink little Stam, gives me actual pain. [emoji17]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I guess on my list, I could put 'stop making lists', but not yet. I have a nice new list in my bag right now.
> 
> Your description of what happened to your pink little Stam, gives me actual pain. [emoji17]



I'm adding 'put rum in my morning coffee' to my list and seeing if that makes the rest of my list any better.

Seriously. It could have been a horror movie. The Skinning of the Stam.


----------



## smittykitty306

faith_ann said:


> I'm adding 'put rum in my morning coffee' to my list and seeing if that makes the rest of my list any better.
> 
> Seriously. It could have been a horror movie. The Skinning of the Stam.



Silence of the Stams?


Seriously though, sorry that happened [emoji20]


----------



## kateincali

Help me.

I'm either losing my mind and misunderstanding everything, or my mom is becoming impossible to talk to. Pretty sure this is how people snap and accidentally push people down stairs. Seriously need like a month break that I'll never ever get.

Okay, vent over. How's everyone else?

I hope I don't regret this, but I'm trading some of my MJ bags for other MJ bags. I would definitely rather sell them, but I've had them listed for months already. At the very worst, they're bags I could probably sell more easily, but they're styles I had wanted, anyway (fingers crossed I like the colours in person)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Help me.
> 
> I'm either losing my mind and misunderstanding everything, or my mom is becoming impossible to talk to. Pretty sure this is how people snap and accidentally push people down stairs. Seriously need like a month break that I'll never ever get.
> 
> Okay, vent over. How's everyone else?
> 
> I hope I don't regret this, but I'm trading some of my MJ bags for other MJ bags. I would definitely rather sell them, but I've had them listed for months already. At the very worst, they're bags I could probably sell more easily, but they're styles I had wanted, anyway (fingers crossed I like the colours in person)


Relatives can definitely get on each others' nerves. I love my Mom dearly, but sometimes she drives me absolutely. Up. A. Wall. Honestly, she's only doing things she's done her entire life, and considering she's going to be 93 at her next birthday, it's not as though she's going to change. And when I get some space I can usually get over the things that are making me nuts. But I definitely need that space. Fortunately, Mom lives 2 blocks away from me, rather than in my house. We talk every day, and see each other a couple of times a week, but it's not as though we're constantly in each others' space. Which helps a lot.

I hope the venting helped. You know you can always come here and scream your head off.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Relatives can definitely get on each others' nerves. I love my Mom dearly, but sometimes she drives me absolutely. Up. A. Wall. Honestly, she's only doing things she's done her entire life, and considering she's going to be 93 at her next birthday, it's not as though she's going to change. And when I get some space I can usually get over the things that are making me nuts. But I definitely need that space. Fortunately, Mom lives 2 blocks away from me, rather than in my house. We talk every day, and see each other a couple of times a week, but it's not as though we're constantly in each others' space. Which helps a lot.
> 
> I hope the venting helped. You know you can always come here and scream your head off.



Ha, yeah, separate houses would make a huge difference! When you spend soooo much time around someone, I think it's inevitable that you get to a point where almost every little thing about that person bothers you. It just builds and builds because like you said, you really do need space. This is also why I'll probably never get married lol 

Also, whenever I go out of town, I'm always with other people. I've literally never spent an entire 24 hours on my own and I would probably cry tears of happiness if I had an entire weekend to myself. I want to be left alooooone [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

There's a house that was foreclosed on four years ago and has been empty since. The owner had left some flower pots and I needed some flower pots, so now I have some flower pots.

Did anyone else do any petty thievery today?

Ok so I took the fountain, too. Whatever, no one was using it!

And the bench.

That's it.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Ha, yeah, separate houses would make a huge difference! When you spend soooo much time around someone, I think it's inevitable that you get to a point where almost every little thing about that person bothers you. It just builds and builds because like you said, you really do need space. This is also why I'll probably never get married lol
> 
> Also, whenever I go out of town, I'm always with other people. I've literally never spent an entire 24 hours on my own and I would probably cry tears of happiness if I had an entire weekend to myself. I want to be left alooooone [emoji23]


Oh, I'd go out of my everlovin *mind* if I couldn't have some solitude every day. And keep in mind that I'm happily married! But I need private time, even if it's just some time to take a walk. Or go to the mall by myself. Or be in a separate room, reading a book. Or be in the house by myself while DH is out & about.

Though come to think of it, I don't often get *24 hours* alone any more, now that we're retired. I used to, when I was working... I was on the road about 30% of the time, so lots of evenings by myself in hotel rooms, ordering room service and reading a good book. I used to love decompressing by myself after a day being nice to annoying clients. 

Sounds like you need a vacation... on a desert island.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> There's a house that was foreclosed on four years ago and has been empty since. The owner had left some flower pots and I needed some flower pots, so now I have some flower pots.
> 
> *Did anyone else do any petty thievery today?*
> 
> Ok so I took the fountain, too. Whatever, no one was using it!
> 
> And the bench.
> 
> That's it.


I took a couple of sips from DH's glass of wine. Does that count?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'd go out of my everlovin *mind* if I couldn't have some solitude every day. And keep in mind that I'm happily married! But I need private time, even if it's just some time to take a walk. Or go to the mall by myself. Or be in a separate room, reading a book. Or be in the house by myself while DH is out & about.
> 
> Though come to think of it, I don't often get *24 hours* alone any more, now that we're retired. I used to, when I was working... I was on the road about 30% of the time, so lots of evenings by myself in hotel rooms, ordering room service and reading a good book. I used to love decompressing by myself after a day being nice to annoying clients.
> 
> Sounds like you need a vacation... on a desert island.



I wouldn't turn down even a vacation to Nebraska.

Well, ok, maybe I would.

Being alone in a hotel room with room service sounds close to heaven. 

One or two days a month, I go to the theater at 11:00am (because I'm broke and it's $5-7 before noon), pay for one, and then just sneak into other movies the whole day (because as posts today have established, I don't draw a line at *mildly* wrong things). That's really the only me time I get. The next place I live I needs to be more walkable than this place; once I'm home, I'm kind of trapped, unless I want to go to 7-11 (I don't).


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I took a couple of sips from DH's glass of wine. Does that count?



Whoa, slow down there, Elaine.


----------



## RacheyDee

Good morning, all!  I'm new here, so forgive me if this is posted in the wrong place.  Does anyone know of a site online that buys designer bags and offers fair prices? I have a Jean Cross Body, 3 years old, brand new, tags still attached.  The bag retailed for $895...and this online site tried to offer me $85. :-\  Can anyone point me in a good direction?


----------



## kateincali

RacheyDee said:


> Good morning, all!  I'm new here, so forgive me if this is posted in the wrong place.  Does anyone know of a site online that buys designer bags and offers fair prices? I have a Jean Cross Body, 3 years old, brand new, tags still attached.  The bag retailed for $895...and this online site tried to offer me $85. :-\  Can anyone point me in a good direction?



Welcome!

Sadly, sites stopped offering reasonable prices for Marc Jacobs bags ages ago. Most don't even accept MJ anymore.

Was that a quote from Bag Borrow or Steal or Fashionphile? That sounds like their range but you can try them if it wasn't. Cash in my Bag is usually around that price, too. Ann's Fabulous Finds might consign it for you.

Otherwise, if there's a place out there buying MJ for prices that don't make you cry, I'd like to know about it, too.


----------



## RacheyDee

Wah! So sad.  That was Cash in my Bag.  I'm waiting to hear back from Bag, Borrow, or Steal and Fashionphile.  To be fair, it was $85-125, but I'm wondering if it'd be worth leaving it on Poshmark/Mercari/eBay and try to get more.  I am reluctant to send it somewhere and them say, "oh, we're only giving you the low end of the quote because of ______." 

Thanks for the info, and the welcome!



faith_ann said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Sadly, sites stopped offering reasonable prices for Marc Jacobs bags ages ago. Most don't even accept MJ anymore.
> 
> Was that a quote from Bag Borrow or Steal or Fashionphile? That sounds like their range but you can try them if it wasn't. Cash in my Bag is usually around that price, too. Ann's Fabulous Finds might consign it for you.
> 
> Otherwise, if there's a place out there buying MJ for prices that don't make you cry, I'd like to know about it, too.


----------



## kateincali

RacheyDee said:


> Wah! So sad.  That was Cash in my Bag.  I'm waiting to hear back from Bag, Borrow, or Steal and Fashionphile.  To be fair, it was $85-125, but I'm wondering if it'd be worth leaving it on Poshmark/Mercari/eBay and try to get more.  I am reluctant to send it somewhere and them say, "oh, we're only giving you the low end of the quote because of ______."
> 
> Thanks for the info, and the welcome!



I haven't sent anything into CIMB myself, but from what I've heard, you should get the high end of the quote if you described it accurately. The lower quotes are generally in case they find a small flaw. FP and BBOS do the same thing, IME.

I tagged a few people who might like it on the Poshmark listing. Good luck!


----------



## kateincali

is anyone out there

i never knew i wanted a blob of pyrosomes so much


----------



## kateincali

oh, posting an insta link automatically inserts the photo? TIL


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> is anyone out there
> 
> i never knew i wanted a blob of pyrosomes so much



Am I going to see this in my dreams tonight?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Am I going to see this in my dreams tonight?



Aw, you don't think it's cute?! I thought it was adorable.


----------



## kateincali

You guys.

Today I finally found new homes for what was left in my reject bag box. I have no reject bag box! That's a weird thing to be excited about lol but it stresses me out to have things around I don't want, especially since some were listed for awhiiiile. Strange that they all sold almost at once, but I'm not complaining about it. 

I have a few things on a "I like it but like x amount of $ more" list, but nothing that was a definite no is left. Not sure this has ever happened [emoji56]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> You guys.
> 
> Today I finally found new homes for what was left in my reject bag box. I have no reject bag box! That's a weird thing to be excited about lol but it stresses me out to have things around I don't want, especially since some were listed for awhiiiile. Strange that they all sold almost at once, but I'm not complaining about it.
> 
> I have a few things on a "I like it but like x amount of $ more" list, but nothing that was a definite no is left. Not sure this has ever happened [emoji56]


Mazel tov! So those last couple of bags sold?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Mazel tov! So those last couple of bags sold?



Thanks! The Wellington and XL single sold today. I didn't even realize I still had the single listed on Tradesy when I got the sale notification. I had been thinking of keeping it but at the end of the day, it's brown. 

I'm actually trading the Wellington with a friend for another bag I've wanted. I'll rid myself of the problem child any way I can.

MPs are still around but they're on the "eh, whatever" list, not the "please go somewhere else" list. Ideally I'd like to get longer straps and keep them, but not sure when I could get around to that.

I have spectacularly dumb poodles that just ate hot potato slices that fell off the pan on the stove. Swallowed them then promptly threw up. How have they survived four years being so stupid.

Where can I go and just relax for a week? Near a beach. I wake up every few hours to be served Chinese food and mimosas. Jason Momoa is there for...reasons. 

This post was long. I've been up since 4. Send help and stronger coffee.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Thanks! The Wellington and XL single sold today. I didn't even realize I still had the single listed on Tradesy when I got the sale notification. I had been thinking of keeping it but at the end of the day, it's brown.
> 
> I'm actually trading the Wellington with a friend for another bag I've wanted. I'll rid myself of the problem child any way I can.
> 
> MPs are still around but they're on the "eh, whatever" list, not the "please go somewhere else" list. Ideally I'd like to get longer straps and keep them, but not sure when I could get around to that.
> 
> I have spectacularly dumb poodles that just ate hot potato slices that fell off the pan on the stove. Swallowed them then promptly threw up. How have they survived four years being so stupid.
> 
> Where can I go and just relax for a week? Near a beach. I wake up every few hours to be served Chinese food and mimosas. Jason Momoa is there for...reasons.
> 
> This post was long. I've been up since 4. Send help and stronger coffee.



Congrats on your bag sales, faith!

I can offer the beach, and even mimosas, but not good Chinese food. Sadly, not even a glimmer of a chance of Jason Momoa being here. 

Wish I had something interesting to report or something pretty to show; I don't though. [emoji53]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Congrats on your bag sales, faith!
> 
> I can offer the beach, and even mimosas, but not good Chinese food. Sadly, not even a glimmer of a chance of Jason Momoa being here.
> 
> Wish I had something interesting to report or something pretty to show; I don't though. [emoji53]


Thank you!

I'll still take it. See you on Monday?


----------



## kateincali

double post


----------



## kateincali

i'm waiting for the 154th person to come pick up shelves i'm selling on craigslist, so here's a photo of a stuffed ewok


----------



## kateincali

thoughts on this bag?
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Marc-Jacobs-Nomad-Small-Snake-Embossed-Saddle-Bag/prod193490008/p.prod


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> thoughts on this bag?
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Marc-Jacobs-Nomad-Small-Snake-Embossed-Saddle-Bag/prod193490008/p.prod


Um... uber-punk on steroids?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Um... uber-punk on steroids?


that was more polite than other reactions, which included: 
"f*ucking hideous"
"that has a lot going on, honey"
and
"please don't"


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> thoughts on this bag?
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Marc-Jacobs-Nomad-Small-Snake-Embossed-Saddle-Bag/prod193490008/p.prod



I just don't know about this one, faith ... are you thinking about buying it?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I just don't know about this one, faith ... are you thinking about buying it?


kind of. i have some credits to use up and i couldn't find much else


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> kind of. i have some credits to use up and i couldn't find much else



After sleeping on it, it's kind of growing on me. I could see it with a very simple jeans and tee outfit or lbd. It would be a statement piece.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> After sleeping on it, it's kind of growing on me. I could see it with a very simple jeans and tee outfit or lbd. It would be a statement piece.



Do you think it would complete this outfit


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Do you think it would complete this outfit
> View attachment 3841282


Eek! Do we think that's her real hair?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Do you think it would complete this outfit
> View attachment 3841282



Ahh, perfection.  [emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Eek! Do we think that's her real hair?



I think someone found the fur shaved off my poodles and glued it to her head


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, perfection.  [emoji23]



subtle elegance


----------



## kateincali

I'm doing a final look over of my collection and still think the regular size stams don't fit into it.

I rarely like shoulder bags or top handle bags, and they combine the two. I do have a few that only have handles (Camille, Vortex Alyona, Rio, Sweet Punks) but they aren't as awkwardly sized. I love my little crossbody stams and would one day like a mini. These are just too big for me.

This post doesn't really have a point. I'm just taking to myself over here.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm doing a final look over of my collection and still think the regular size stams don't fit into it.
> 
> I rarely like shoulder bags or top handle bags, and they combine the two. I do have a few that only have handles (Camille, Vortex Alyona, Rio, Sweet Punks) but they aren't as awkwardly sized. I love my little crossbody stams and would one day like a mini. These are just too big for me.
> 
> This post doesn't really have a point. I'm just taking to myself over here.


Well, as long as we're talking to ourselves...
I've never owned one of the full-sized Stams. I always imagined it would be too large for me. I do own one of the crossbody Little Stams, which is a perfect size and is (duh) crossbody, my preferred carry style. But I find the clasp is difficult for me to open, so I end up always choosing something else. Even though I love the bordeaux color. And the leather. And the quilting. And the metal-and-leather strap.
My iPhone used to fit perfectly into the ittle zipped compartment. Then I got the iPhone 6 Plus. Now it doesn't. I guess keys could go there? But it doesn't much matter, since I never carry the bag. But I can't see trying to sell it... I'd never get my $$$ back on it. Plus I keep thinking that some day my hands won't hurt, and then I'll be fine with the clasp.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Well, as long as we're talking to ourselves...
> I've never owned one of the full-sized Stams. I always imagined it would be too large for me. I do own one of the crossbody Little Stams, which is a perfect size and is (duh) crossbody, my preferred carry style. But I find the clasp is difficult for me to open, so I end up always choosing something else. Even though I love the bordeaux color. And the leather. And the quilting. And the metal-and-leather strap.
> My iPhone used to fit perfectly into the ittle zipped compartment. Then I got the iPhone 6 Plus. Now it doesn't. I guess keys could go there? But it doesn't much matter, since I never carry the bag. But I can't see trying to sell it... I'd never get my $$$ back on it. Plus I keep thinking that some day my hands won't hurt, and then I'll be fine with the clasp.
> View attachment 3841337



This is really lovely, Elaine! [emoji7] Wish the clasp wasn't difficult for you.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Well, as long as we're talking to ourselves...
> I've never owned one of the full-sized Stams. I always imagined it would be too large for me. I do own one of the crossbody Little Stams, which is a perfect size and is (duh) crossbody, my preferred carry style. But I find the clasp is difficult for me to open, so I end up always choosing something else. Even though I love the bordeaux color. And the leather. And the quilting. And the metal-and-leather strap.
> My iPhone used to fit perfectly into the ittle zipped compartment. Then I got the iPhone 6 Plus. Now it doesn't. I guess keys could go there? But it doesn't much matter, since I never carry the bag. But I can't see trying to sell it... I'd never get my $$$ back on it. Plus I keep thinking that some day my hands won't hurt, and then I'll be fine with the clasp.
> View attachment 3841337


It's a very pretty color. Sorry the clasp is a problem for you.


----------



## kateincali

I don't know how many times now I've seen the same black flat studded gotham crossbody listed and thought, I really wish I could buy that.

You dumb bish, you have that bag.

I took the chain off of mine and the bag for sale has the chain attached. My brain clearly cannot process this difference.

I just did the same thing with this bag (that I also own). Pink. Python. Studs. Very me. Too bad about the tear.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Python-Skin-Purse-/292019691737

Honestly. WTF is wrong with me.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I don't know how many times now I've seen the same black flat studded gotham crossbody listed and thought, I really wish I could buy that.
> 
> You dumb bish, you have that bag.
> 
> I took the chain off of mine and the bag for sale has the chain attached. My brain clearly cannot process this difference.
> 
> I just did the same thing with this bag (that I also own). Pink. Python. Studs. Very me. Too bad about the tear.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marc-Jacobs-Python-Skin-Purse-/292019691737
> 
> Honestly. WTF is wrong with me.


So many bags, so little time? 
I find that I have to keep a list of everything. Otherwise my one remaining brain cell definitely forgets.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> So many bags, so little time?
> I find that I have to keep a list of everything. Otherwise my one remaining brain cell definitely forgets.


I don't even have that many bags. I'm just horribly stupid.

I need a list but I bet I would lose the list.


----------



## kateincali

All right, I was a good girl today and listed two out of three regular size stams. I decided to spare the fluorescent pink, because it's fluorescent pink. If they sell, nice; if not, whatever. 

Do you think it's possible someone bought this for me as a surprise?
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/marc-jacobs-fox-fur-trimmed-textured-coat

If you had to get rid of one of the below, which would it be?
1. Mate in Flame
2. Red Eyelet Gotham
3. Red Large Single w/Silver Hardware

I'm leaning toward the Mate.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> All right, I was a good girl today and listed two out of three regular size stams. I decided to spare the fluorescent pink, because it's fluorescent pink. If they sell, nice; if not, whatever.
> 
> Do you think it's possible someone bought this for me as a surprise?
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/clothing/coats/marc-jacobs-fox-fur-trimmed-textured-coat
> 
> If you had to get rid of one of the below, which would it be?
> 1. Mate in Flame
> 2. Red Eyelet Gotham
> 3. Red Large Single w/Silver Hardware
> 
> I'm leaning toward the Mate.



You are a good girl, faith!  

I bet you'll find that coat under the tree on Christmas morning, or somewhere on a different holiday if you celebrate another one. I am wrong sometimes though. [emoji853]

If you have to let go of one, probably the Mate. Definitely not the Gotham.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> You are a good girl, faith!
> 
> I bet you'll find that coat under the tree on Christmas morning, or somewhere on a different holiday if you celebrate another one. I am wrong sometimes though. [emoji853]
> 
> If you have to let go of one, probably the Mate. Definitely not the Gotham.



I'll celebrate whichever holiday gets me presents.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## kateincali

I like studs but even I think this goes too far


----------



## Esquared72

Hi everyone...hope you're doing well. I pulled out one of my favorites to use today and it made me think of you. Happy Friday - I, for one, am glad this effing week is over. Cheers!


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Hi everyone...hope you're doing well. I pulled out one of my favorites to use today and it made me think of you. Happy Friday - I, for one, am glad this effing week is over. Cheers!
> View attachment 3844949



Hi eehlers!

I remember this bag of yours fondly. It's beautiful!


----------



## Esquared72

I'm such a little kid sometimes. Saw this at Kate Spade for 70% off and picked it up. I mean, I have a black cat....so I kinda had to buy it, right?


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I'm such a little kid sometimes. Saw this at Kate Spade for 70% off and picked it up. I mean, I have a black cat....so I kinda had to buy it, right?
> View attachment 3846178


What a cute bag... yes, of COURSE you had to get it!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I'm such a little kid sometimes. Saw this at Kate Spade for 70% off and picked it up. I mean, I have a black cat....so I kinda had to buy it, right?
> View attachment 3846178



Hi eehlers! Hope the new job is still going well.

70% off is practically free. Of course you had to buy it.


----------



## kateincali

The good thing: This is adorable.

The bad thing: I thought it was 15" x 13" and it's 10" x 9 1/2"

Totally my fault for not asking, but there isn't a small Lily in the look book so I had no idea it was a possibility.


----------



## kateincali

.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> The good thing: This is adorable.
> 
> The bad thing: I thought it was 15" x 13" and it's 10" x 9 1/2"
> 
> Totally my fault for not asking, but there isn't a small Lily in the look book so I had no idea it was a possibility.
> 
> View attachment 3847837



This is adorable, faith! Can you make the size work?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> This is adorable, faith! Can you make the size work?


Eh. I don't know. I'm just shy of 6' and someone named Jeannie told me when I was 19 that I was "too big" for the small bag I was carrying 

Off what I'm sure was my look of pure devastation, she clarified that I was thin and she only meant too tall, but the damage was instant and apparently long lasting lol


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Eh. I don't know. I'm just shy of 6' and someone named Jeannie told me when I was 19 that I was "too big" for the small bag I was carrying
> 
> Off what I'm sure was my look of pure devastation, she clarified that I was thin and she only meant too tall, but the damage was instant and apparently long lasting lol



I get it. I am just over 5 feet tall. Once someone measured my height, and said that I was 5 feet, 3 inches tall; I was very happy. I am really about 5 feet tall though. 

I was looking at myself in an elevator mirror once when I was wearing one of my larger bags. It looked like I was carrying a small suitcase. 

I still really like your bag though.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I get it. I am just over 5 feet tall. Once someone measured my height, and said that I was 5 feet, 3 inches tall; I was very happy. I am really about 5 feet tall though.
> 
> I was looking at myself in an elevator mirror once when I was wearing one of my larger bags. It looked like I was carrying a small suitcase.
> 
> I still really like your bag though.



Similarly, I like to tell myself I'm 5 foot ten, because that was my height when I was 14 and any measurement after that must be wrong.

Small suitcases are fashionable, at least.

I like it, too, but I don't think I can get over the size. Meh.

I wonder what it's like to not be exhausted all. the. time.


----------



## kateincali

crabby much with your single low res photo (i'm oddly not the one with faith in the username)





how is everyone's weekend going?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> crabby much with your single low res photo (i'm oddly not the one with faith in the username)
> View attachment 3853355
> 
> View attachment 3853354
> 
> 
> how is everyone's weekend going?


Wow. Better than yours, apparently! How very rude of her!!!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wow. Better than yours, apparently! How very rude of her!!!


it probably* isn't even marc jacobs. i couldn't find it anywhere, which is why i asked.

anyone hoping to get something from you who uses "trust me" or "believe me" in a sentence...yeah, no. 

* or it is and i would have really liked it! but we'll never know.


----------



## kateincali

the 18th is my half birthday (ya, ya, i know, i celebrate half birthdays like a child) and i've been having a month long breakdown over the fact that these are my last days closer to a number that starts with a 2

i know f*ck all, i'm not even an adult yet, i can barely boil water, how am i almost 30?!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> it probably* isn't even marc jacobs. i couldn't find it anywhere, which is why i asked.
> 
> *anyone hoping to get something from you who uses "trust me" or "believe me" in a sentence...yeah, no. *
> 
> * or it is and i would have really liked it! but we'll never know.


Also suspect are: "to tell you the truth," "quite frankly," and "the fact is."


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Also suspect are: "to tell you the truth," "quite frankly," and "the fact is."


all phrases you can play ***** Bingo with

it's recommended that you drink heavily during ***** Bingo


----------



## kateincali

okay so in fairness to the seller, she just messaged me this:

sorry, caught me at the worst possible time ever. worst day ever. when I get home I can look for you. I havent relisted yet if I didnt scare you away. sorry again


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> okay so in fairness to the seller, she just messaged me this:
> 
> sorry, caught me at the worst possible time ever. worst day ever. when I get home I can look for you. I havent relisted yet if I didnt scare you away. sorry again



Well, it's sounding better now. I was just going to comment what a b**** she was. [emoji6]

Don't remember this bracelet though. 

Happy half birthday, faith! [emoji898] [emoji512] [emoji322]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> all phrases you can play ***** Bingo with
> 
> *it's recommended that you drink heavily during ***** Bingo*


I was about to say...


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> okay so in fairness to the seller, she just messaged me this:
> 
> sorry, caught me at the worst possible time ever. worst day ever. when I get home I can look for you. I havent relisted yet if I didnt scare you away. sorry again


Well, that's sounding a lot better. Okay... we've all had days like that.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Well, it's sounding better now. I was just going to comment what a b**** she was. [emoji6]
> 
> Don't remember this bracelet though.
> 
> Happy half birthday, faith! [emoji898] [emoji512] [emoji322]





ElainePG said:


> Well, that's sounding a lot better. Okay... we've all had days like that.



I've had years like that...

Thanks, Mimmy! 

We'll see if I get photos. Maybe it was a specialty item? Though that's usually plastic type stuff.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I was about to say...



It's inspired countless drinking games. 

Take a shot for every mispronunciation. 

Ten minutes later and you've drunk yourself to death.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I've had years like that...
> 
> Thanks, Mimmy!
> 
> We'll see if I get photos. Maybe it was a specialty item? Though that's usually plastic type stuff.



I will be interested to see if you get any additional photos. [emoji6]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I will be interested to see if you get any additional photos. [emoji6]



Not so far [emoji53]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I will be interested to see if you get any additional photos. [emoji6]



I never did. Shocked, I tell you.

Hope all three people reading this are doing well. 

This Saturday morning, I’m busy doing the same thing I’m sure everyone else is: brushing their bags hair


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I never did. Shocked, I tell you.
> 
> Hope all three people reading this are doing well.
> 
> This Saturday morning, I’m busy doing the same thing I’m sure everyone else is: brushing their bags hair
> View attachment 3876978



Love this bag, faith!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Love this bag, faith!
> 
> I️ am desperately trying to buy a bag. I️ am also trying to stay within a budget that I️ set at the beginning of the year.
> 
> Sadly, the two statements above are in opposition to one another. [emoji53]
> 
> I️ had a fairly awful week; best not to choose something when I️ feel like this anyway. Firstly, it may remind me of my awful week. Secondly, I️ tend to make bad choices when under duress.
> 
> I️ think that I️ may have lost a pair of favorite Ray-Ban sunnies too. I️ have to leave the house to try to find them; plan to do that later.


Thanks! It's my favorite entirely useless bag.

Is there a specific bag you're looking at? It's almost 2018, you can always roll it into the budget for next year...I'm probably not helping.

I'm sorry that your week was awful, and I hope you find your sunglasses. Here's a photo of a baby sloth in a cup to cheer you up


----------



## Mimmy

Thank you for the picture of the baby sloth, faith!

I also noticed that my iPhone has the bug where ‘I’ becomes an ‘A with a ? in box’. Glad that you were able to decipher my post. 

I think I’ve fixed the bug for now. [emoji846]

I’m stalking some bags on the Rack app, shhh ... They show up briefly; if I’m quick I might get one!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thank you for the picture of the baby sloth, faith!
> 
> I also noticed that my iPhone has the bug where ‘I’ becomes an ‘A with a ? in box’. Glad that you were able to decipher my post.
> 
> I think I’ve fixed the bug for now. [emoji846]
> 
> I’m stalking some bags on the Rack app, shhh ... They show up briefly; if I’m quick I might get one!


It must be a bug only noticeable when you're using an iPhone? Because it looks fine from the computer.

My Verizon contract is almost up and I really need a new phone. I haven't upgraded since the 5s so I'm hoping there's a good holiday sale going on soon for older models. I'm not sure which one to get, though.

Good luck stalking!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> It must be a bug only noticeable when you're using an iPhone? Because it looks fine from the computer.
> 
> My Verizon contract is almost up and I really need a new phone. I haven't upgraded since the 5s so I'm hoping there's a good holiday sale going on soon for older models. I'm not sure which one to get, though.
> 
> Good luck stalking!



It must just be visible from the iPhone then; and only if you have installed the ios10 operating system. It’s apparently a known problem and Apple ‘is working to fix it’. Good to know, although I have fixed it for now. 

I thought you were being kind, and didn’t want to say ‘I hate to tell you this now, but I think you also have the iPhone bug’! [emoji23]

Hope you find a good price on a new phone. I have the 6s, and am very happy with it. I just can’t justify buying a new phone when this one is working fine. 

I remember though, your phone gives you some spots that you have to edit out, so I can see why you would be looking to buy a new one. They are ridiculously priced now, imo. [emoji53]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> It must just be visible from the iPhone then; and only if you have installed the ios10 operating system. It’s apparently a known problem and Apple ‘is working to fix it’. Good to know, although I have fixed it for now.
> 
> I thought you were being kind, and didn’t want to say ‘I hate to tell you this now, but I think you also have the iPhone bug’! [emoji23]
> 
> Hope you find a good price on a new phone. I have the 6s, and am very happy with it. I just can’t justify buying a new phone when this one is working fine.
> 
> I remember though, your phone gives you some spots that you have to edit out, so I can see why you would be looking to buy a new one. They are ridiculously priced now, imo. [emoji53]


Yeah, I looked on the app and it shows up in your post. 

Along with the camera spots, I have issues with the battery life, wifi connection, it constantly crashes, and it's about as speedy as that sloth in a cup. It's definitely past time for a new one, but I agree, the prices have gotten ridiculous. I don't necessarily 'need' an iPhone, but the prices for comparable phones don't seem to be much more reasonable. 

I paid $35 for mine and I've had it a few days over two years, so I guess I got a good deal as far as that goes. 

The age of the phone reminds me that I've been back in CA about two years now, too. It feels like a lot longer.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Yeah, I looked on the app and it shows up in your post.
> 
> Along with the camera spots, I have issues with the battery life, wifi connection, it constantly crashes, and it's about as speedy as that sloth in a cup. It's definitely past time for a new one, but I agree, the prices have gotten ridiculous. I don't necessarily 'need' an iPhone, but the prices for comparable phones don't seem to be much more reasonable.
> 
> I paid $35 for mine and I've had it a few days over two years, so I guess I got a good deal as far as that goes.
> 
> The age of the phone reminds me that I've been back in CA about two years now, too. It feels like a lot longer.



Goodness, faith, you definitely got your money’s worth from your iPhone! I agree, I am probably a faithful iPhone user now.


----------



## Mimmy

I never found my sunglasses. [emoji53] I bought another pair though; I probably like my new ones even better than the ones I lost. I have other sunglasses, but I bought new ones anyway.

I had excellent coconut cream pie tonight. I ate way too much of everything though. This is why I am up at 3 am posting things on tPF. 

Many things on sale on the MJ website. 




I found poodles for faith. 


Mouse studs for me. I can’t buy them though because I am trying not to buy anything. 


I would like someone to buy this bag for a little over $1200. It’s just really cute and pink! [emoji177] It’s made of Italian lamb leather. I suspect irl it’s gorgeous. The website says it’s the last one.


----------



## kateincali

sorry about the old sunglasses but sounds like the new sunglasses were meant to be

coconut cream pie sounds good. i have an apple crumble pie in the fridge that's amazing and isn't going to last as many days as i thought it was.

i don't have my ears pierced anymore and i don't give my poodles the typical poodle haircut (because i think it's hideous), but i still want those earrings. i'm not sure how i feel about the mouse studs. things with long tails kind of freak me out.

that's a really pretty bag that i need someone to eventually sell for $50





Mimmy said:


> I never found my sunglasses. [emoji53] I bought another pair though; I probably like my new ones even better than the ones I lost. I have other sunglasses, but I bought new ones anyway.
> 
> I had excellent coconut cream pie tonight. I ate way too much of everything though. This is why I am up at 3 am posting things on tPF.
> 
> Many things on sale on the MJ website.
> View attachment 3883192
> 
> View attachment 3883193
> 
> I found poodles for faith.
> View attachment 3883194
> 
> Mouse studs for me. I can’t buy them though because I am trying not to buy anything.
> View attachment 3883195
> 
> I would like someone to buy this bag for a little over $1200. It’s just really cute and pink! [emoji177] It’s made of Italian lamb leather. I suspect irl it’s gorgeous. The website says it’s the last one.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> sorry about the old sunglasses but sounds like the new sunglasses were meant to be
> 
> coconut cream pie sounds good. i have an apple crumble pie in the fridge that's amazing and isn't going to last as many days as i thought it was.
> 
> i don't have my ears pierced anymore and i don't give my poodles the typical poodle haircut (because i think it's hideous), but i still want those earrings. i'm not sure how i feel about the mouse studs. things with long tails kind of freak me out.
> 
> that's a really pretty bag that i need someone to eventually sell for $50



I agree that the typical poodle haircut is ridiculous. Sometimes I even sense that the poodles find it embarrassing. [emoji251] I thought that you might like the earrings though. 

You might want to stay away from FL, faith. There are lizards and geckos, galore.  If you try to catch them by the tail, it breaks off; a protective mechanism. It still wiggles around for a little while sometimes though.  I probably shouldn’t have told you that. 

I thought that you might like the bag too.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I agree that the typical poodle haircut is ridiculous. Sometimes I even sense that the poodles find it embarrassing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that you might like the earrings though.
> 
> *You might want to stay away from FL*, faith. There are lizards and geckos, galore.  If you try to catch them by the tail, it breaks off; a protective mechanism. It still wiggles around for a little while sometimes though.  I probably shouldn’t have told you that.
> 
> I thought that you might like the bag too.


Poodles just want to have mid-length curly fur like the poodle god intended.

That's been my life long plan, anyway. It's too bad, because it's gorgeous in some places and I sometimes like the borderline tacky, bright tropical aesthetic. But humidity + snakes + crocodiles and alligators = no.


----------



## smittykitty306

Happy Thanksgiving all!!


----------



## kateincali

smittykitty306 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all!!


happy ritual sacrifice with pie day to you, too!


----------



## Mimmy

Happy Thanksgiving! [emoji884] [emoji899] [emoji260] 

I had a shopping bag filled with stuff online, but I just emptied it. Trying to stick to my budget.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! [emoji884] [emoji899] [emoji260]
> 
> I had a shopping bag filled with stuff online, but I just emptied it. Trying to stick to my budget.


it will probably all be cheaper in another week or two, anyway

i'm helping a friend sell her bags and my house is currently like a mini marc jacobs museum. not the worst problem to have. i wish poodles knew how to edit photos, though.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> it will probably all be cheaper in another week or two, anyway
> 
> i'm helping a friend sell her bags and my house is currently like a mini marc jacobs museum. not the worst problem to have. i wish poodles knew how to edit photos, though.



You’re probably right about the prices going down, faith. 

I would pay to see a mini Marc Jacobs museum; definitely not the worst problem to have. 

I am stuffed, but as soon as I think I can manage it, I am going to have a slice of pumpkin pie with whipped cream on it. I ate pecan peach praline pie yesterday. The pumpkin pies were on sale today. [emoji106]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> You’re probably right about the prices going down, faith.
> 
> I would pay to see a mini Marc Jacobs museum; definitely not the worst problem to have.
> 
> I am stuffed, but as soon as I think I can manage it, I am going to have a slice of pumpkin pie with whipped cream on it. I ate *pecan peach praline* pie yesterday. The pumpkin pies were on sale today. [emoji106]


i don't know how i feel about that combination. i hope it was good, though.

i have a strong desire to go to a place with a lot of pie options and try several slices. i'll never do it so i'm hoping confessing frees me of this sordid fantasy.


----------



## kateincali

i want to dye my hair dark and am bothered by the unanimous opinions that it looks better blonde. i don't think it does, but i'm rarely right so i'm probably wrong.


----------



## Mimmy

Mimmy said:


> You’re probably right about the prices going down, faith.
> 
> I would pay to see a mini Marc Jacobs museum; definitely not the worst problem to have.
> 
> I am stuffed, but as soon as I think I can manage it, I am going to have a slice of pumpkin pie with whipped cream on it. I ate pecan peach praline pie yesterday. The pumpkin pies were on sale today. [emoji106]



I would definitely buy the pecan peach praline pie again. It was a peach filled pie with pecans and toffee/caramel stuff on the top. I think it’s very seasonal though, not sure if they’ll have it around Christmas again.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> i want to dye my hair dark and am bothered by the unanimous opinions that it looks better blonde. i don't think it does, but i'm rarely right so i'm probably wrong.



I don’t know. Could you color it in a way that would wash out fairly quickly if you didn’t like it?

Sometimes I look/dress in ways that other people don’t necessarily think looks the best. Then I cave in to social pressure and change my look to what others like. 

It’s hard not to be influenced by what other people think.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I don’t know. Could you color it in a way that would wash out fairly quickly if you didn’t like it?
> 
> Sometimes I look/dress in ways that other people don’t necessarily think looks the best. Then I cave in to social pressure and change my look to what others like.
> 
> It’s hard not to be influenced by what other people think.


i don't think so :/ it took a really long time to get my hair back to blonde after dyeing it dark for years. i'm sure it would be easier if i had it done professionally and spent a couple hundred, but that's not happening.

yep, it's a hard thing to get over. i don't even know what i actually like, at this point.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i don't think so :/ it took a really long time to get my hair back to blonde after dyeing it dark for years. i'm sure it would be easier if i had it done professionally and spent a couple hundred, but that's not happening.
> 
> yep, it's a hard thing to get over. i don't even know what i actually like, at this point.


Is there a wig shop in your area? You could try without buying, if they'd let you, and take some selfies, then stare at then for a really long time until you're sick of the whole idea.

Then get some pie.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Is there a wig shop in your area? You could try without buying, if they'd let you, and take some selfies, then stare at then for a really long time until you're sick of the whole idea.
> 
> Then get some pie.


lol

the idea of trying on wigs creeps me out. all that hair that isn't mine...touching me...strands across my face...*shudder* i don't even like feeling my own hair on my skin.

no pie until i no longer look like a potato


----------



## kateincali

here's my weekly attempt to revive chat

has anyone bought anything lately? i bought a cute little MJ ribbon anchor necklace because it was $6. this is where i would attach a photo if i had thought this post through.

i haven't purchased a bag since the Essex backpack months ago and it doesn't feel right.

these are hideous





i'm not at all typing entirely random things to avoid cleaning the house and washing the dogs.


----------



## ElainePG

DH bought me the iPhone X for my birthday (which is in a couple of weeks). I got it recently, so I suppose that counts as a new purchase?
It's taken me a little while to get used to the new ways of navigating it, but I really love (1) the smaller size (2) the super-clear screen resolution (2) the amaaaaaaaaazing camera. I doubt I'll use my "real" camera for much of anything, unless I'm going out on an actual photo shoot or we're travelling out of state for the specific purpose of photography. Which is hardly ever, if that.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> DH bought me the iPhone X for my birthday (which is in a couple of weeks). I got it recently, so I suppose that counts as a new purchase?
> It's taken me a little while to get used to the new ways of navigating it, but I really love (1) the smaller size (2) the super-clear screen resolution (2) the amaaaaaaaaazing camera. I doubt I'll use my "real" camera for much of anything, unless I'm going out on an actual photo shoot or we're travelling out of state for the specific purpose of photography. Which is hardly ever, if that.


That counts! I'm glad you like it. I've heard great things about the camera especially, and the photos I've seen taken from it are fantastic. I'm sure it'll get plenty of use!

Happy early birthday!! (pretend there's a cake icon here - where did it go??)


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> That counts! I'm glad you like it. I've heard great things about the camera especially, and the photos I've seen taken from it are fantastic. I'm sure it'll get plenty of use!
> 
> Happy early birthday!! (pretend there's a cake icon here - where did it go??)


Thank you! I'l have an actual cake on the actual day, which is the 25th. And then, since there aren't many of us to eat it that night, it will be birthday cake for breakfast the next morning. An annual treat, which I look forward to with unseemly excitement. But hey, we get our excitement whenever and wherever we can... right?

I was just thinking of you this morning... changed into this for the week. I remember when you spotted it on TheRealReal and alerted me... I still think it's an amazing bag, even though I usually only carry it this time of year.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I'l have an actual cake on the actual day, which is the 25th. And then, since there aren't many of us to eat it that night, it will be birthday cake for breakfast the next morning. An annual treat, which I look forward to with unseemly excitement. But hey, we get our excitement whenever and wherever we can... right?
> 
> I was just thinking of you this morning... changed into this for the week. I remember when you spotted it on TheRealReal and alerted me... I still think it's an amazing bag, even though I usually only carry it this time of year.
> View attachment 3906855


Birthday cake, like pizza, is the best for breakfast. 

I'm happy you use it! It's a beautiful bag and perfect for the holiday season. I should take mine out one of these days, but it isn't as festive as yours.



I was hoping we would get more winter-y weather here for a little while so I could use lady bug bag. It isn't really an 'it's 90 degrees out' style and this time of the year is the only season it feels appropriate to me.


----------



## Mimmy

@ElainePG Congrats on getting the iPhone X! I won’t wish you a Happy Birthday yet, as it’s a bit early. [emoji512]

@faith_ann Your lady bug bag is so pretty! [emoji221] I could wear it for you, as we are having unusually cool weather in FL; 50’s and 60’s. 

I have some online purchases on their way to me. Some nude pumps and black jeans. I actually hope both work out, as I could use them. 

Nothing MJ though. I am stalking the MJ silver flats that are like my black and camo studded ones. To add a 3rd pair of the same style shoe, I really feel like they should be a great bargain. I own way too many shoes. [emoji151] [emoji150] [emoji152]

I am exhausted from Christmas wrapping, and I’m not done yet. I felt good about having my shopping done early, but forgot how time consuming it is to wrap things or at least put them in some sort of gift bag. I have several packages to send too. [emoji319][emoji320] [emoji403]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Birthday cake, like pizza, is the best for breakfast.
> 
> I'm happy you use it! It's a beautiful bag and perfect for the holiday season. I should take mine out one of these days, but it isn't as festive as yours.
> View attachment 3906878
> 
> 
> I was hoping we would get more winter-y weather here for a little while so I could use lady bug bag. It isn't really an 'it's 90 degrees out' style and this time of the year is the only season it feels appropriate to me.
> 
> View attachment 3906880


I like your colorway of the Girls Tweed Mae (do I have the name right?). Didn't realize you owned one. It's probably a better cw than mine... less glitzy, and therefore more suitable for year-round wear. Though I don't worry about only carrying mine as a dress-up bag; I'm wearing jeans & a black sweater today, and I think the bag looks just fine.

That lady bug bag is fabulous! Is it really something that can't be worn all through the fall and winter?


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> @ElainePG Congrats on getting the iPhone X! I won’t wish you a Happy Birthday yet, as it’s a bit early. [emoji512]
> 
> @faith_ann Your lady bug bag is so pretty! [emoji221] I could wear it for you, as we are having unusually cool weather in FL; 50’s and 60’s.
> 
> I have some online purchases on their way to me. Some nude pumps and black jeans. I actually hope both work out, as I could use them.
> 
> Nothing MJ though. I am stalking the MJ silver flats that are like my black and camo studded ones. To add a 3rd pair of the same style shoe, I really feel like they should be a great bargain. I own way too many shoes. [emoji151] [emoji150] [emoji152]
> 
> I am exhausted from Christmas wrapping, and I’m not done yet. I felt good about having my shopping done early, but forgot how time consuming it is to wrap things or at least put them in some sort of gift bag. I have several packages to send too. [emoji319][emoji320] [emoji403]


Hi, Mimmy, and thanks for the birthday wishes. 

I think I once owned a pair of those MJ studded flats in silver. Quite a while ago. But they gaped at the sides, and I ended up donating them. Broke my heart, because I bought them at very-nearly full price at Zappos, but I was always worried I'd walk right out of them one day and break an ankle!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> @faith_ann Your lady bug bag is so pretty! [emoji221] I could wear it for you, as we are having unusually cool weather in FL; 50’s and 60’s.
> 
> I have some online purchases on their way to me. Some nude pumps and black jeans. I actually hope both work out, as I could use them.
> 
> Nothing MJ though. I am stalking the MJ silver flats that are like my black and camo studded ones. To add a 3rd pair of the same style shoe, I really feel like they should be a great bargain. I own way too many shoes. [emoji151] [emoji150] [emoji152]
> 
> I am exhausted from Christmas wrapping, and I’m not done yet. I felt good about having my shopping done early, but forgot how time consuming it is to wrap things or at least put them in some sort of gift bag. I have several packages to send too. [emoji319][emoji320] [emoji403]


Looks like you sent the cold weather my way! It's freezing this morning.

I don't think you need to justify a third pair. They're all very different colors and styles.

I feel for you. You could have avoided all this by isolating yourself from society until no one expects a gift from you, though


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Hi, Mimmy, and thanks for the birthday wishes.
> 
> I think I once owned a pair of those MJ studded flats in silver. Quite a while ago. But they gaped at the sides, and I ended up donating them. Broke my heart, because I bought them at very-nearly full price at Zappos, but I was always worried I'd walk right out of them one day and break an ankle!


This broke my heart a little, too.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I like your colorway of the Girls Tweed Mae (do I have the name right?). Didn't realize you owned one. It's probably a better cw than mine... less glitzy, and therefore more suitable for year-round wear. Though I don't worry about only carrying mine as a dress-up bag; I'm wearing jeans & a black sweater today, and I think the bag looks just fine.
> 
> That lady bug bag is fabulous! Is it really something that can't be worn all through the fall and winter?


Close! Yours is the Tweed Girls Mae (or Mae Paillettes Tweed...I wish there was a lookbook to reference because the name isn't consistent) and mine is the Silky Girls Mae. I think, anyway. 

That's the perfect sort of outfit to wear with it. It stands out all on its own.

I don't know. It's calf hair and that strikes me as a fall/winter thing.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Looks like you sent the cold weather my way! It's freezing this morning.
> 
> I don't think you need to justify a third pair. They're all very different colors and styles.
> 
> I feel for you. You could have avoided all this by isolating yourself from society until no one expects a gift from you, though



Ugh. After spending 5 hrs yesterday (my afternoon off) and 1.5 hrs the night before, wrapping gifts; I have decided to take your advice. Before next Christmas, I plan to alienate myself from at least half of the people I bought gifts for this year. 

My nude pumps arrived. I have been walking around the house wearing them. Yesterday one side seemed too big; today it seems fine. I really like how they look. I just sold a pair of Sigerson Morrison pumps that I thought fit, but after a few wears, were really too big. I don’t find putting insoles in shoes to be helpful in making them fit better. I don’t want to make this same mistake again. 

My black jeans should be at the post office when I go to mail my boxes of gifts. I just want the gifts out of my house at this point.

Some years I really get into the ‘joy of the season’. Obviously this is not one of them. [emoji319][emoji320] [emoji34]


----------



## Mimmy

I walked around the house some more today in my nude pumps and they still seem to be the right size; not sure why the right one felt so big yesterday. 

I mailed the gifts that needed to be mailed. I feel a sense of relief. The wrapping is all done too. I may even address a few Christmas cards. I just don’t learn. 

Even though I ordered the same size jeans that I usually wear in this brand, my black jeans are way too tight!! Why is spending my money becoming so difficult?

ETA: I have this irrational fear that as soon as I walk outside and scuff up the soles on these shoes, all of the sudden my right foot is going to start slipping out of the shoe. Based on past experience, it may not be irrational. Or maybe it will be the left foot.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I walked around the house some more today in my nude pumps and they still seem to be the right size; not sure why the right one felt so big yesterday.
> 
> I mailed the gifts that needed to be mailed. I feel a sense of relief. The wrapping is all done too. I may even address a few Christmas cards. I just don’t learn.
> 
> Even though I ordered the same size jeans that I usually wear in this brand, my black jeans are way too tight!! Why is spending my money becoming so difficult?
> 
> ETA: I have this irrational fear that as soon as I walk outside and scuff up the soles on these shoes, all of the sudden my right foot is going to start slipping out of the shoe. Based on past experience, it may not be irrational. Or maybe it will be the left foot.


The logical explanation is that your right foot grew overnight. I'm glad they worked out for you. Do you think the jeans will loosen after a few wears?

Congrats on getting everything mailed! Step away from the Christmas cards.

Maybe wait until tomorrow to wear the shoes inside, just in case they're trying to trick you.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> The logical explanation is that your right foot grew overnight. I'm glad they worked out for you. Do you think the jeans will loosen after a few wears?
> 
> Congrats on getting everything mailed! Step away from the Christmas cards.
> 
> Maybe wait until tomorrow to wear the shoes inside, just in case they're trying to trick you.



Yes, of choice you’re right. My right foot grew overnight. 

The jeans seem beyond stretching. I don’t like them to become too loose either, but although I can button and zip them, they are giving me major muffin top. I am going to return them. 

Better sense prevailed, and I am going to leave the cards alone for now. 

Good advice. I’ll try the shoes again tomorrow. I still have enough time to return them.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Yes, of choice you’re right. My right foot grew overnight.
> 
> The jeans seem beyond stretching. I don’t like them to become too loose either, but although I can button and zip them, they are giving me major muffin top. I am going to return them.
> 
> Better sense prevailed, and I am going to leave the cards alone for now.
> 
> Good advice. I’ll try the shoes again tomorrow. I still have enough time to return them.


In that case, I think you're making the right decision about the jeans. 

I just went to turn on the Christmas tree lights, but it looks like I already did that. I swear I've only had a little bit to drink today.

I don't know if anyone's on Poshmark, but they have virtual parties with party hosts. The party hosts choose host picks and those picks are highlighted in the party - supposedly it leads to sales but it usually doesn't. It's kind of silly and tedious. Anyway, I recently hosted a plus size party, which totally made sense because I sell bags (?), but whatever, it was actually kind of fun to choose stuff.

I noticed a certain style that seemed to be in demand and that there was a shortage of it. Poshmark is only a hobby I have because I hate myself, but I bought a few cheap things on ebay in that style to diversify my PM closet.

This is a very long way of saying that each of the three items I purchased - FROM DIFFERENT SELLERS - arrived today and they are kids sizes, not plus sizes. People are dumb f*cks.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> In that case, I think you're making the right decision about the jeans.
> 
> I just went to turn on the Christmas tree lights, but it looks like I already did that. I swear I've only had a little bit to drink today.
> 
> I don't know if anyone's on Poshmark, but they have virtual parties with party hosts. The party hosts choose host picks and those picks are highlighted in the party - supposedly it leads to sales but it usually doesn't. It's kind of silly and tedious. Anyway, I recently hosted a plus size party, which totally made sense because I sell bags (?), but whatever, it was actually kind of fun to choose stuff.
> 
> I noticed a certain style that seemed to be in demand and that there was a shortage of it. Poshmark is only a hobby I have because I hate myself, but I bought a few cheap things on ebay in that style to diversify my PM closet.
> 
> This is a very long way of saying that each of the three items I purchased - FROM DIFFERENT SELLERS - arrived today and they are kids sizes, not plus sizes. People are dumb f*cks.



I bought a very small Norfolk pine tree that came pre-decorated. It doesn’t have lights though. After Christmas I’ll remove the decorations and it will be a regular house plant. You’re reminding me that I haven’t had a martini in quite sometime; I think tonight is the night. [emoji483]

I have a Poshmark account but have not really done anything with it yet. Your post did take me to the site to look at MJ bags; but I didn’t find anything I had to have that was inexpensive. I did see a MbMJ Natasha for about $3000. This totally confused me. 

I also saw that I had been invited to a bunch of parties. I don’t think I saw any of interest though. This is probably good, as I mentioned that I am trying to alienate myself from people so my Christmas gift list becomes more manageable, lol. 

What a bunch of jerks your eBay sellers are. I agonize with making sure my descriptions are accurate and detailed enough when I sell items on eBay. Then it seems there are the dumb f*cks.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I bought a very small Norfolk pine tree that came pre-decorated. It doesn’t have lights though. After Christmas I’ll remove the decorations and it will be a regular house plant. You’re reminding me that I haven’t had a martini in quite sometime; I think tonight is the night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Poshmark account but have not really done anything with it yet. Your post did take me to the site to look at MJ bags; but I didn’t find anything I had to have that was inexpensive. I did see a MbMJ Natasha for about $3000. This totally confused me.
> 
> I also saw that I had been invited to a bunch of parties. I don’t think I saw any of interest though. This is probably good, as I mentioned that I am trying to alienate myself from people so my Christmas gift list becomes more manageable, lol.
> 
> What a bunch of jerks your eBay sellers are. I agonize with making sure my descriptions are accurate and detailed enough when I sell items on eBay. Then it seems there are the dumb f*cks.


A martini sounds so much classier than the honey whiskey kick I've been on.

No lights?! You monster  This is the first time I've been able to decorate in 8 years and I had planned on going overboard with it; instead the Christmas tree is a mystery tree (leland cypress?) that was abandoned in an alley a few months ago. Its name is Chris now and Chris can't yet be trusted with delicate ornaments, nor is Chris very pretty, but that's okay. Chris will be better prepared next year.

I saw that Natasha. I assume the bag is stuffed with $2800 in cash.

Yeah, the parties used to be more specific, and there used to be Marc Jacobs ones, but now they're mostly vague themes or for obscure labels. 

There is almost always a problem when I buy from men. Now, I'm sure there are men out there who can size items correctly, but I've never met one. Like a purchased a sweater last month that didn't have a size tag on the label, but it was listed as a size small. I was sent a large, and it clearly said it was a large on both the hang tag and the packaging that hadn't been shown in the listing. I mentioned this and he said he knew, but the sweater looked small to him so he listed it as a small.

Dude that's not how it works.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> A martini sounds so much classier than the honey whiskey kick I've been on.
> 
> No lights?! You monster  This is the first time I've been able to decorate in 8 years and I had planned on going overboard with it; instead the Christmas tree is a mystery tree (leland cypress?) that was abandoned in an alley a few months ago. Its name is Chris now and Chris can't yet be trusted with delicate ornaments, nor is Chris very pretty, but that's okay. Chris will be better prepared next year.
> 
> I saw that Natasha. I assume the bag is stuffed with $2800 in cash.
> 
> Yeah, the parties used to be more specific, and there used to be Marc Jacobs ones, but now they're mostly vague themes or for obscure labels.
> 
> There is almost always a problem when I buy from men. Now, I'm sure there are men out there who can size items correctly, but I've never met one. Like a purchased a sweater last month that didn't have a size tag on the label, but it was listed as a size small. I was sent a large, and it clearly said it was a large on both the hang tag and the packaging that hadn't been shown in the listing. I mentioned this and he said he knew, but the sweater looked small to him so he listed it as a small.
> 
> Dude that's not how it works.



Yeah, the best part of tree decoration is probably the lights. I am a monster. [emoji83]

I have never tried honey whiskey; sounds good. I am typing this while sipping my martini wearing flannel pajama pants. So classy, yet not classy. 

Ahh, men and sizing.

Yes, the one who sent you the large sweater was possibly trying to be kind and thought that the large sweater didn’t look so large. He should pay attention to the hangtag and package though. 

Then there are the 3 men that you bought the plus sized items from that were actually kids sizes. They want women to be tiny, like little toothpicks. They looked at the kids items and decided that they were for plus sized women.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, men and sizing.


I will NOT make the obvious comment.
No, I won't.
Honestly.


----------



## Mimmy

Oh, I almost forgot. About a year and a half ago, I got a great deal on a MJ zip clutch wallet in black, from a man. The quilted one with the 2 push lock pockets on the front. It had silver hardware too; this is exactly what I wanted. I had always wanted one, but waited too long, and it was discontinued.

Imagine my delight in finding one on eBay, brand new with tags with a great starting price and no reserve. The problem for the seller was that it was not listed as a MJ wallet. I just luckily stumbled upon it. His other items for sale were plumbing supplies. In the listing he said that his girlfriend broke up with him before he could give it to her. 

I was the only bidder so I won it.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> I will NOT make the obvious comment.
> No, I won't.
> Honestly.



Hahaha! Didn’t even think about that! ‍♀️

I guess I make a pretty stiff martini! [emoji23] [emoji483]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Hahaha! Didn’t even think about that! ‍♀️
> 
> I guess I make a pretty stiff martini! [emoji23] [emoji483]


Cheers!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Yeah, the best part of tree decoration is probably the lights. I am a monster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never tried honey whiskey; sounds good. I am typing this while sipping my martini wearing flannel pajama pants. So classy, yet not classy.
> 
> Ahh, men and sizing.
> 
> Yes, the one who sent you the large sweater was possibly trying to be kind and thought that the large sweater didn’t look so large. He should pay attention to the hangtag and package though.
> 
> Then there are the 3 men that you bought the plus sized items from that were actually kids sizes. They want women to be tiny, like little toothpicks. They looked at the kids items and decided that they were for plus sized women.


I like Jim Beam Honey. Doesn't even taste like you're drinking straight petrol.

I don't know if that much thought goes into it.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Oh, I almost forgot. About a year and a half ago, I got a great deal on a MJ zip clutch wallet in black, from a man. The quilted one with the 2 push lock pockets on the front. It had silver hardware too; this is exactly what I wanted. I had always wanted one, but waited too long, and it was discontinued.
> 
> Imagine my delight in finding one on eBay, brand new with tags with a great starting price and no reserve. The problem for the seller was that it was not listed as a MJ wallet. I just luckily stumbled upon it. His other items for sale were plumbing supplies. In the listing he said that his girlfriend broke up with him before he could give it to her.
> 
> I was the only bidder so I won it.


That was a great find! I love that clutch in black with SHW. So classic.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I will NOT make the obvious comment.
> No, I won't.
> Honestly.


When they say they're six feet tall and that means they're 5'8"? I don't know what else there is...


----------



## kateincali

*Stages of Disappointment
*
Stage 1: A surprise present!



Stage 2: This can't be an iPhone!?



Stage 3: Okay not an iPhone, but this is still very nice! Who is this from? No card...Wait...



Stage 4: Who the f*ck is Gina



I mean, I know who Gina is, because I get lots of mail for her, even though she hasn't lived here for awhile.

Gina's lucky that I'm already suffering the karma consequences of a past life spent - I assume - nailing puppies to playgrounds for small children to find, so now I'm waiting on a return label.

Damn it.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> *Stages of Disappointment
> *
> Stage 1: A surprise present!
> View attachment 3913700
> 
> 
> Stage 2: This can't be an iPhone!?
> View attachment 3913702
> 
> 
> Stage 3: Okay not an iPhone, but this is still very nice! Who is this from? No card...Wait...
> View attachment 3913705
> 
> 
> Stage 4: Who the f*ck is Gina
> View attachment 3913706
> 
> 
> I mean, I know who Gina is, because I get lots of mail for her, even though she hasn't lived here for awhile.
> 
> Gina's lucky that I'm already suffering the karma consequences of a past life spent - I assume - nailing puppies to playgrounds for small children to find, so now I'm waiting on a return label.
> 
> Damn it.



Gina should probably let people who would send her an Apple TV, know, that she moved. 

About a month ago my DH was asked to sign for the new shingles for our roof. The problem was, we didn’t order any. He told the delivery guy that it was lucky that he was home to be able to let him know that they weren’t for us. 

The response was that he would have just climbed on our roof and left them there.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Gina should probably let people who would send her an Apple TV, know, that she moved.
> 
> About a month ago my DH was asked to sign for the new shingles for our roof. The problem was, we didn’t order any. He told the delivery guy that it was lucky that he was home to be able to let him know that they weren’t for us.
> 
> The response was that he would have just climbed on our roof and left them there.


I think that's how you get a free roof.

I'm getting a little annoyed dealing with this. I didn't get the return label like I was supposed to and so far today I've spent 45 minutes on the phone and then 20 minutes on chat trying to get it sorted out.

And 15 minutes later I'm told I need to call a number that isn't open until Monday (I assume Tuesday) 

For why


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I think that's how you get a free roof.
> 
> I'm getting a little annoyed dealing with this. I didn't get the return label like I was supposed to and so far today I've spent 45 minutes on the phone and then 20 minutes on chat trying to get it sorted out.
> 
> And 15 minutes later I'm told I need to call a number that isn't open until Monday (I assume Tuesday)
> 
> For why



I am starting to think that the Apple TV was actually meant for you. [emoji519] [emoji342]

It seems that no good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Pinkie*

faith_ann said:


> here's my weekly attempt to revive chat
> 
> has anyone bought anything lately? i bought a cute little MJ ribbon anchor necklace because it was $6. this is where i would attach a photo if i had thought this post through.
> 
> i haven't purchased a bag since the Essex backpack months ago and it doesn't feel right.
> 
> these are hideous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not at all typing entirely random things to avoid cleaning the house and washing the dogs.


OMG


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I am starting to think that the Apple TV was actually meant for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that no good deed goes unpunished.



I am hoping a little that I'm told just to keep it.

What I don't get is that it was ordered through her DirecTV account. I don't know how it's possibly associated with my address when the house didn't have that service when she lived here. (she wasn't even technically a tenant and just sublet the living room. san diego living, everyone...)


----------



## kateincali

Pinkie* said:


> OMG


I'm going to assume you meant OMG, those are fugly

I like the print in bag form. Shoes, not so much


----------



## kateincali

I haven’t done my Christmas shopping yet. 

Or sent cards. 

I’m the opposite of you, Mimmy 

Ella’s Christmas shopping is done, though. It was the least hideous one to be found.

It took her half an hour to figure out how to lay in it without tipping it over.

She’s cute but not very bright.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm going to assume you meant OMG, those are fugly
> 
> I like the print in bag form. Shoes, not so much


Actually, I'm not even sure I like it as a bag. I think it would glow in the dark, and all the racoons in our neighborhood would follow me home.
Which (just to be sure I'm clear here) would not be a good thing.
On the other hand, we don't have many streetlights in our little town and have to carry flashlights whenever we venture out at night. Maybe this bag would work the way glow-in-the-dark sneakers do?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I haven’t done my Christmas shopping yet.
> 
> Or sent cards.
> 
> I’m the opposite of you, Mimmy
> 
> Ella’s Christmas shopping is done, though. It was the least hideous one to be found.
> 
> It took her half an hour to figure out how to lay in it without tipping it over.
> 
> She’s cute but not very bright.
> 
> View attachment 3914500


It looks like she's in a little soup bowl! All you need is a giant ladle!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Actually, I'm not even sure I like it as a bag. I think it would glow in the dark, and all the racoons in our neighborhood would follow me home.
> Which (just to be sure I'm clear here) would not be a good thing.
> On the other hand, we don't have many streetlights in our little town and have to carry flashlights whenever we venture out at night. Maybe this bag would work the way glow-in-the-dark sneakers do?


I'm getting the impression you're not a big fan of the bag. I'm real intuitive like that.

It's much prettier in pink, IMO. It's been on my wish list forever.




There aren't many streetlights anywhere (that I've seen) in CA. It's like there's a shortage. Did the streetlight forest burn down?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> It looks like she's in a little soup bowl! All you need is a giant ladle!


Japanese Chin soup is probably a delicacy somewhere.

It's a good thing I didn't take the tag off because she appears to hate it.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I haven’t done my Christmas shopping yet.
> 
> Or sent cards.
> 
> I’m the opposite of you, Mimmy
> 
> Ella’s Christmas shopping is done, though. It was the least hideous one to be found.
> 
> It took her half an hour to figure out how to lay in it without tipping it over.
> 
> She’s cute but not very bright.
> 
> View attachment 3914500


Aww, Ella is adorable, as I’ve already mentioned. 

There’s always tomorrow for shopping, faith_ann. 

I sent cards too. I am a Christmas overachiever, I guess. 


faith_ann said:


> Japanese Chin soup is probably a delicacy somewhere.
> 
> It's a good thing I didn't take the tag off because she appears to hate it.


Maybe you’ll find something she likes better?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm getting the impression you're not a big fan of the bag. I'm real intuitive like that.
> 
> It's much prettier in pink, IMO. It's been on my wish list forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't many streetlights anywhere (that I've seen) in CA. It's like there's a shortage. Did the streetlight forest burn down?


Yes, the pink is much better. But the green parts of it are fairly... well... green.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Aww, Ella is adorable, as I’ve already mentioned.
> 
> There’s always tomorrow for shopping, faith_ann.
> 
> I sent cards too. I am a Christmas overachiever, I guess.
> 
> Maybe you’ll find something she likes better?


I failed to get the cards out. I'm weird and usually make them myself. The Angry Penguin just had nothing to say this year.

I did get my shopping done this morning, though, so I've got that going for me. 

The beds Ella will probably like and the beds that aren't ugly are two different circles.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yes, the pink is much better. But the green parts of it are fairly... well... green.


What has green done to wrong you?

I like green so long as it's close to lime. I have a soft spot for the tacky Key West aesthetic.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> What has green done to wrong you?
> 
> I like green so long as it's close to lime. I have a soft spot for the tacky Key West aesthetic.


Green makes me ugly. This is not my fault.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Green makes me ugly. This is not my fault.


I understand. Yellow does the same thing to me. It's very rude.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I failed to get the cards out. I'm weird and usually make them myself. The Angry Penguin just had nothing to say this year.
> 
> I did get my shopping done this morning, though, so I've got that going for me.
> 
> The beds Ella will probably like and the beds that aren't ugly are two different circles.



Ahh, this is the conundrum.

A bed that Ella will like that isn’t ugly. 

Desserts that taste good, but aren’t high in calories (don’t think these exist). 

Heels that are pretty and heels that are comfortable. 

I thought of the last one because I finally wore my nude pumps out. Actually they’re pretty and pretty comfortable.


----------



## Mimmy

Happy Birthday @ElainePG! [emoji324]

Merry Christmas! [emoji320] 

Why aren’t these available in my size?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> .



Happy Birthday! [emoji513]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Happy Birthday @ElainePG! [emoji324]
> 
> Merry Christmas! [emoji320]
> 
> Why aren’t these available in my size?
> View attachment 3915345



Might be available next week when people who got them as gifts return them?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Might be available next week when people who got them as gifts return them?



Good thought. I will keep stalking them. [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Happy Birthday @ElainePG! [emoji324]
> 
> Merry Christmas! [emoji320]
> 
> Why aren’t these available in my size?
> View attachment 3915345


Thank you, *Mimmy*!
Very cute shoes... too bad they're not in your size.


----------



## ElainePG

Leftover birthday cake for breakfast is a balanced meal, right?


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Leftover birthday cake for breakfast is a balanced meal, right?
> View attachment 3915578



Of course! [emoji39]


----------



## kateincali

Something nice happened and it feels weird.

I never received a return label for the AppleTV so I followed up with that today. The first person told me to keep it. I thought maybe that person just didn't want to bother, so I called again. Was told to keep it a second time. 

I like to have things in writing and was able to get confirmation that I can keep it from a third person through the online chat. I still feel like I should hold onto it for two weeks or something in case she stops by. I also feel like it's not really my problem.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Something nice happened and it feels weird.
> 
> I never received a return label for the AppleTV so I followed up with that today. The first person told me to keep it. I thought maybe that person just didn't want to bother, so I called again. Was told to keep it a second time.
> 
> I like to have things in writing and was able to get confirmation that I can keep it from a third person through the online chat. I still feel like I should hold onto it for two weeks or something in case she stops by. I also feel like it's not really my problem.


This sounds really good! An unforeseen Christmas present!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> This sounds really good! An unforeseen Christmas present!


Well, I can't afford the subscription so it's not something I can use. It's something I can probably sell, though. At least there's that.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Well, I can't afford the subscription so it's not something I can use. It's something I can probably sell, though. At least there's that.


Even better... cash flow!


----------



## Mimmy

Hoping 2018 brings us all (3 of us) some wonderful MJ stuff! [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3921883
> 
> Hoping 2018 brings us all (3 of us) some wonderful MJ stuff! [emoji6]


Happy New Year!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Happy New Year!





Mimmy said:


> View attachment 3921883
> 
> Hoping 2018 brings us all *(3 of us)* some wonderful MJ stuff! [emoji6]


haha

Happy New Year to every single three of us

Did anyone go out or stay up? I went to bed early (judge me...quietly), mostly because I ran out of movies to watch and I hate Jenny McCarthy


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> haha
> 
> Happy New Year to every single three of us
> 
> Did anyone go out or stay up? I went to bed early (judge me...quietly), mostly because I ran out of movies to watch and I hate Jenny McCarthy



I went to bed early last pm too (judge me if you want). I think that it was the first time that I didn’t even try to stay up. [emoji42]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I went to bed early last pm too (judge me if you want). I think that it was the first time that I didn’t even try to stay up. [emoji42]


It was too cold to stay up. I don't know how people stand in times square for so long without becoming icicles.


----------



## kateincali

so far in 2018 i have just been hungry for all the food.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> so far in 2018 i have just been hungry for all the food.



If you lived closer I could have a dinner party. I could manage a nice dinner for the 3 of us. [emoji39]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> If you lived closer I could have a dinner party. I could manage a nice dinner for the 3 of us. [emoji39]


i'll travel for food 

for real, though, i need to change my eating habits. i don't even recognize myself anymore and it's overwhelming trying to figure out where to start.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> i'll travel for food
> 
> for real, though, i need to change my eating habits. i don't even recognize myself anymore and it's overwhelming trying to figure out where to start.



I find if I cook at home, it’s usually fairly well balanced. Getting/eating take out (easy) and having a lot of desserts are things that I need to work on eating less of.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I find if I cook at home, it’s usually fairly well balanced. Getting/eating take out (easy) and having a lot of desserts are things that I need to work on eating less of.



But I live vicariously through your occasional mentions of pie!

My problem is mainly that I can’t taste a damn thing if it doesn’t have like, extra hot sauce on it or something. Most everything tastes like the inside of your mouth when you’re sick (sorry lol) to me and it’s repulsive. I order too often from the Taco Bell $1 menu because I get annoyed with feeling like I’m just chewing on pieces of my own tongue.

Like am I supposed to be able to tell the difference between chicken and pork? Because I can’t. Not entirely convinced there isn’t something called a chickpigcow that all the meat comes from.

Steak and ketchup is probably hopefully the only thing DJT and I have in common.

Ok I’m done now.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> But I live vicariously through your occasional mentions of pie!
> 
> My problem is mainly that I can’t taste a damn thing if it doesn’t have like, extra hot sauce on it or something. Most everything tastes like the inside of your mouth when you’re sick (sorry lol) to me and it’s repulsive. I order too often from the Taco Bell $1 menu because I get annoyed with feeling like I’m just chewing on pieces of my own tongue.
> 
> Like am I supposed to be able to tell the difference between chicken and pork? Because I can’t. Not entirely convinced there isn’t something called a chickpigcow that all the meat comes from.
> 
> Steak and ketchup is probably hopefully the only thing DJT and I have in common.
> 
> Ok I’m done now.



Don’t worry, even if I cut back on pies and cakes; I will still be eating more than my fair share.

My friend gave me 2 mini bundt cakes for Christmas, that I thought she probably re-gifted. The tell tale sign was that part of the writing on the tag, didn’t look like hers. I thought they wouldn’t taste very good so I didn’t eat them until a couple days ago, when I ran out of other sweets. 

Well, if she did re-gift them; that’s fine. They’re delicious! So I really only talk about cutting back on desserts. 

I try to stay away from Taco Bell, but admit some of the food is tasty. [emoji39] 

I don’t think that not being able to identify the meats is your fault, faith. 

I think they use parts of the animal that don’t really differ much in taste from one species of animal to another. So I actually agree with putting hot sauce on Taco Bell. 

I am not such a big ketchup fan, but do admit to being a steak eater. Really hate to think that we have anything in common with DJT, but I think we’ll get a pass on this one. 

Well, that’s about it for me too. I have another list to get through, but it’s mostly just a grocery list this time. [emoji6]


----------



## angelphilipus

Hi everyone! I’m new to this subforum. I never own any MJ bag so I never really visit this subforum. But with the Snapshot getting so popular in my country, I’d like to know how it’s doing in the states or other countries. I’m from Indonesia btw! It’s sooo freaking popular that every celebrities or public figures here have one... Literally. All the hip girls have one too! But I’m curious about its popularity worldwide. So, tell me guys, is it also popular where you’re from?


----------



## Mimmy

angelphilipus said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this subforum. I never own any MJ bag so I never really visit this subforum. But with the Snapshot getting so popular in my country, I’d like to know how it’s doing in the states or other countries. I’m from Indonesia btw! It’s sooo freaking popular that every celebrities or public figures here have one... Literally. All the hip girls have one too! But I’m curious about its popularity worldwide. So, tell me guys, is it also popular from where you’re from?



Hi angelphilipus! 

Welcome to the MJ chat thread! I am glad that MJ bags are popular in Indonesia. They used to be very popular in the US, where I live, but have waned in popularity. 

There may be some lurkers on this thread (nothing wrong with this), but right now there are only 3 active participants; all living in the US. So I guess you might say that they are not so popular in the US right now. 

My first designer bags were actually Gucci, Fendi and LV. Then I spotted a MJ bag at my local Neiman’s and I had to have it! Several more found their way into my closet. I have since sold most of them. 

I still have a very soft spot in my heart for MJ though, and will continue to search for the one that gives me that ‘I have to have that’ feeling again! [emoji173]️


----------



## angelphilipus

Mimmy said:


> Hi angelphilipus!
> 
> Welcome to the MJ chat thread! I am glad that MJ bags are popular in Indonesia. They used to be very popular in the US, where I live, but have waned in popularity.
> 
> There may be some lurkers on this thread (nothing wrong with this), but right now there are only 3 active participants; all living in the US. So I guess you might say that they are not so popular in the US right now.
> 
> My first designer bags were actually Gucci, Fendi and LV. Then I spotted a MJ bag at my local Neiman’s and I had to have it! Several more found their way into my closet. I have since sold most of them.
> 
> I still have a very soft spot in my heart for MJ though, and will continue to search for the one that gives me that ‘I have to have that’ feeling again! [emoji173]️


Hi Mimmy! Thanks for replying so quick  hmm so I guess it’s only in Indo then. I guess it all started when one of our very popular celebrity posted a pic wearing that Snapshot on Instagram (because usually that’s how every trends started in Indo ). MJ has never been this popular before in my country, so this was quite surprising to me actually!
So what are you having in your collection currently? Are you back to collecting premiere designer bags like the ones you first owned?


----------



## Mimmy

angelphilipus said:


> Hi Mimmy! Thanks for replying so quick  hmm so I guess it’s only in Indo then. I guess it all started when one of our very popular celebrity posted a pic wearing that Snapshot on Instagram (because usually that’s how every trends started in Indo ). MJ has never been this popular before in my country, so this was quite surprising to me actually!
> So what are you having in your collection currently? Are you back to collecting premiere designer bags like the ones you first owned?



Could you post a photo of the celeb and her MJ bag, please? I think that other’s on this thread might be interested too. 

I have dipped my toes into the world of Hermes; phenomenal quality at a phenomenal price. [emoji6] No B, K or C though. 

I received a Chanel pouch for Christmas. 

I bought a Cathy Roels bag, independent designer, from Etsy. Excellent handmade bag from Belgium, at a super reasonable price. 

I still have an older MJ bag and 2 wallets from his old premier line. 

I have a MbMJ wallet and 2 newer MJ bags from his newer MJ line. 

My other bags are a mix of of premier and contemporary designers. 

My goal is to keep my bag count at about 20. 

Hopefully the other members on this thread will forgive this off topic post.


----------



## angelphilipus

Mimmy said:


> Could you post a photo of the celeb and her MJ bag, please? I think that other’s on this thread might be interested too.
> 
> I have dipped my toes into the world of Hermes; phenomenal quality at a phenomenal price. [emoji6] No B, K or C though.
> 
> I received a Chanel pouch for Christmas.
> 
> I bought a Cathy Roels bag, independent designer, from Etsy. Excellent handmade bag from Belgium, at a super reasonable price.
> 
> I still have an older MJ bag and 2 wallets from his old premier line.
> 
> I have a MbMJ wallet and 2 newer MJ bags from his newer MJ line.
> 
> My other bags are a mix of of premier and contemporary designers.
> 
> My goal is to keep my bag count at about 20.
> 
> Hopefully the other members on this thread will forgive this off topic post.


So this is one of the most popular celeb here in Indo with her daughter sporting a Snapshot bag


Sorry for the bad quality though, I found the pic from Google! But the bag is really really popular in Indo literally every girls have one now. And they’re sold at slightly ridiculous price. So the MSRP on the tag is US$295 I believe, but here the resellers on the internet sell it for at least $350-$500  so silly! Just because it’s so popular and is on high demand atm. I don’t know about the retail price at the MJ boutique though, since I haven’t been to one in years. But I guess it’d be more expensive since the gov taxes us a lot for luxury goods like this.
And wow Hermes is definitely out of my reach  I like their bracelets though. I have an Hermes Kelly bracelet in black GHW now and am so tempted in buying another one or maybe a Clic Clac but idk, they cost a fortune 
Btw I’m sorry for starting such an OOT discussion. Please don’t ban me here


----------



## kateincali

Oh my god another person!

I don’t have time to reply ATM and will later, but for now, welcome! @angelphilipus


----------



## Mimmy

angelphilipus said:


> So this is one of the most popular celeb here in Indo with her daughter sporting a Snapshot bag
> View attachment 3923314
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality though, I found the pic from Google! But the bag is really really popular in Indo literally every girls have one now. And they’re sold at slightly ridiculous price. So the MSRP on the tag is US$295 I believe, but here the resellers on the internet sell it for at least $350-$500  so silly! Just because it’s so popular and is on high demand atm. I don’t know about the retail price at the MJ boutique though, since I haven’t been to one in years. But I guess it’d be more expensive since the gov taxes us a lot for luxury goods like this.
> And wow Hermes is definitely out of my reach  I like their bracelets though. I have an Hermes Kelly bracelet in black GHW now and am so tempted in buying another one or maybe a Clic Clac but idk, they cost a fortune
> Btw I’m sorry for starting such an OOT discussion. Please don’t ban me here



Thanks for the photo, angelphilipus!

I like the Snapshot bag. Yes, in the US you can find one at a good price. 

I doubt you’ll be banned. I think everyone will appreciate more activity on this thread!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Don’t worry, even if I cut back on pies and cakes; I will still be eating more than my fair share.
> 
> My friend gave me 2 mini bundt cakes for Christmas, that I thought she probably re-gifted. The tell tale sign was that part of the writing on the tag, didn’t look like hers. I thought they wouldn’t taste very good so I didn’t eat them until a couple days ago, when I ran out of other sweets.
> 
> Well, if she did re-gift them; that’s fine. They’re delicious! So I really only talk about cutting back on desserts.
> 
> I try to stay away from Taco Bell, but admit some of the food is tasty. [emoji39]
> 
> I don’t think that not being able to identify the meats is your fault, faith.
> 
> I think they use parts of the animal that don’t really differ much in taste from one species of animal to another. So I actually agree with putting hot sauce on Taco Bell.
> 
> I am not such a big ketchup fan, but do admit to being a steak eater. Really hate to think that we have anything in common with DJT, but I think we’ll get a pass on this one.
> 
> Well, that’s about it for me too. I have another list to get through, but it’s mostly just a grocery list this time. [emoji6]


Where do you find friends who will (re)gift you cakes and can she be my friend, too?

I'm glad they were good and weren't originally gifted to her by someone who hated her and thus had hidden razor blades.

The only thing at TB that I like is the cheesy bean + rice burrito, and at $1 it's easy to ignore that it's probably the nutritional equivalent of play dough and is basically the texture of wet, flavored sawdust. Sometimes it tastes faintly of ham and it shouldn't.

No, not the two separately - ketchup _on_ steak is the sin I shamefully share with DJT. There is something wrong with me.


----------



## kateincali

angelphilipus said:


> Hi everyone! I’m new to this subforum. I never own any MJ bag so I never really visit this subforum. But with the Snapshot getting so popular in my country, I’d like to know how it’s doing in the states or other countries. I’m from Indonesia btw! It’s sooo freaking popular that every celebrities or public figures here have one... Literally. All the hip girls have one too! But I’m curious about its popularity worldwide. So, tell me guys, is it also popular where you’re from?


It's nice to have you!

I'm happy to hear Marc Jacobs is still popular somewhere. I live in San Diego, California and although I see a ton of girls with one of the numerous versions of the Natasha, it's store and online presence is basically nonexistent. A few years ago, this chat thread used to have as many posts in a day as it gets in a month now. I'm not sure what shifted; I think maybe combining the premiere Marc Jacobs collection line and the lower tiered Marc by Marc Jacobs line turned people off.

It's still my favorite label and I only own MJ bags, but I haven't purchased a current season style in years, though I like many of them. I would like to add a Snapshot bag to my collection eventually. Do you have a favorite version? There are so many choices! It's not a very practical style, but for some reason I'm partial to the black small velvet one.


----------



## kateincali

angelphilipus said:


> So this is one of the most popular celeb here in Indo with her daughter sporting a Snapshot bag
> View attachment 3923314
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality though, I found the pic from Google! But the bag is really really popular in Indo literally every girls have one now. And they’re sold at slightly ridiculous price. So the MSRP on the tag is US$295 I believe, but here the resellers on the internet sell it for at least $350-$500  so silly! Just because it’s so popular and is on high demand atm. I don’t know about the retail price at the MJ boutique though, since I haven’t been to one in years. But I guess it’d be more expensive since the gov taxes us a lot for luxury goods like this.
> And wow Hermes is definitely out of my reach  I like their bracelets though. I have an Hermes Kelly bracelet in black GHW now and am so tempted in buying another one or maybe a Clic Clac but idk, they cost a fortune
> Btw I’m sorry for starting such an OOT discussion. Please don’t ban me here


No such thing as off topic in the chat thread, you're good! 

You're right, the plain Snapshots start at $295. I think they max out at $495 for the specialty ones. I would normally suggest trying to get a deal on ebay, but there are unfortunately sooo many Snapshot replicas flooding the market right now.


----------



## angelphilipus

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for the photo, angelphilipus!
> 
> I like the Snapshot bag. Yes, in the US you can find one at a good price.
> 
> I doubt you’ll be banned. I think everyone will appreciate more activity on this thread!


At first, I think it’s overrated and very impractical. Also I thought the guitar strap is too much. But now I kinda want one myself. I’m usually not into trendy seasonal bags, but they come in so many different patterns and colors, and I love a bag that gives me plenty of choices! But I don’t know, I don’t want to only wear this bag for a year and then once the trend is over, it goes back to its dustbag sitting in my closet. Do you think the style would last for quite long?


faith_ann said:


> It's nice to have you!
> 
> I'm happy to hear Marc Jacobs is still popular somewhere. I live in San Diego, California and although I see a ton of girls with one of the numerous versions of the Natasha, it's store and online presence is basically nonexistent. A few years ago, this chat thread used to have as many posts in a day as it gets in a month now. I'm not sure what shifted; I think maybe combining the premiere Marc Jacobs collection line and the lower tiered Marc by Marc Jacobs line turned people off.
> 
> It's still my favorite label and I only own MJ bags, but I haven't purchased a current season style in years, though I like many of them. I would like to add a Snapshot bag to my collection eventually. Do you have a favorite version? There are so many choices! It's not a very practical style, but for some reason I'm partial to the black small velvet one.
> View attachment 3923404





faith_ann said:


> No such thing as off topic in the chat thread, you're good!
> 
> You're right, the plain Snapshots start at $295. I think they max out at $495 for the specialty ones. I would normally suggest trying to get a deal on ebay, but there are unfortunately sooo many Snapshot replicas flooding the market right now.


Hi Faith! Thanks for joining my off topic discussion with Mimmy  yeah true that. They’re like dead online. I barely ever heard people bragging about their new MJ purchase on Instagram, usually it’s just some LV or Gucci (which is very very popular atm). But since last year my IG feed is so full with this MJ Snapshot and I was like, wait, Marc Jacobs??? It’s never popular here and I thought the brand is dying... And yeah when it comes to counterfeit bags, Indo is also #1 on that  because for most people here the bag is sooo expensive they’d opt for the bad fakes. But I’ve seen some local sellers selling the replica/super mirror/VIP quality bag for around $80-$120, and they look REALLY similar. It’s scary! As for my fav, I like the plain French Gray one


But I also like this one that has “MARC” on it instead of the double J’s. I don’t really like bags with many embellishments or accessories on it but I haven’t seen the entire collection (they’re way too many!!!) so I might like other variations as well! And I honestly didn’t know they have that version on your pic. It’s so interesting!


----------



## kateincali

angelphilipus said:


> At first, I think it’s overrated and very impractical. Also I thought the guitar strap is too much. But now I kinda want one myself. I’m usually not into trendy seasonal bags, but they come in so many different patterns and colors, and I love a bag that gives me plenty of choices! But I don’t know, I don’t want to only wear this bag for a year and then once the trend is over, it goes back to its dustbag sitting in my closet. Do you think the style would last for quite long?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Faith! Thanks for joining my off topic discussion with Mimmy  yeah true that. They’re like dead online. I barely ever heard people bragging about their new MJ purchase on Instagram, usually it’s just some LV or Gucci (which is very very popular atm). But since last year my IG feed is so full with this MJ Snapshot and I was like, wait, Marc Jacobs??? It’s never popular here and I thought the brand is dying... And yeah when it comes to counterfeit bags, Indo is also #1 on that  because for most people here the bag is sooo expensive they’d opt for the bad fakes. But I’ve seen some local sellers selling the replica/super mirror/VIP quality bag for around $80-$120, and they look REALLY similar. It’s scary! As for my fav, I like the plain French Gray one
> View attachment 3923523
> 
> But I also like this one that has “MARC” on it instead of the double J’s. I don’t really like bags with many embellishments or accessories on it but I haven’t seen the entire collection (they’re way too many!!!) so I might like other variations as well! And I honestly didn’t know they have that version on your pic. It’s so interesting!



I'm the opposite - I like bags with sequins and studs and the like. The more classic versions will definitely age better, though. The French Gray will go with almost everything.


----------



## kateincali

Love. I have it in red but like this one better.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Love. I have it in red but like this one better.



This is beautiful, faith!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> This is beautiful, faith!



It really is...I have 3 Gothams and 2 two many Gothams but now I want this one.


----------



## angelphilipus

faith_ann said:


> Love. I have it in red but like this one better.


This one is cute! Reminds me of MK’s grommet style a lot.


faith_ann said:


> I'm the opposite - I like bags with sequins and studs and the like. The more classic versions will definitely age better, though. The French Gray will go with almost everything.


I like some bags with sequins and studs and all the accessories and have recently purchased a Coach crossbody with them. It’s my first bag that’s so “loud”. Haven’t worn it though. I kinda like this Snapshot now but I’m not sure if I can still wear it for the next 5 years without looking “so last year”. What do you think?


----------



## kateincali

angelphilipus said:


> This one is cute! *Reminds me of MK*’s grommet style a lot.



Take...take that back 



angelphilipus said:


> I like some bags with sequins and studs and all the accessories and have recently purchased a Coach crossbody with them. It’s my first bag that’s so “loud”. Haven’t worn it though. I kinda like this Snapshot now but I’m not sure if I can still wear it for the next 5 years without looking “so last year”. What do you think?



It's not capitalizing on any trends (well, maybe it is in Indonesia?) so I think it's standard enough to still look fashionable years from now. Since it's super popular where you are, I guess there's the risk that it'll be a style stuck in a particular time, like how in the US Celine Trapeze bags (which I like, no offense to anyone) are very 2012, etc.


----------



## kateincali

I'm desperately stupid.

I had really wanted a Samsung Galaxy Edge. There was a cheap one the other day but I hesitated to switch from an iPhone. Figured I'd sleep on it. Woke up. Out of stock. $100 more everywhere else and not in the color I wanted. Unlikely to be restocked.

Why so dumb


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Love. I have it in red but like this one better.


This one is gorgeous... but I'll bet the red one is even prettier. Of course, I always drool over red bags...


----------



## angelphilipus

faith_ann said:


> Take...take that back
> 
> 
> 
> It's not capitalizing on any trends (well, maybe it is in Indonesia?) so I think it's standard enough to still look fashionable years from now. Since it's super popular where you are, I guess there's the risk that it'll be a style stuck in a particular time, like how in the US Celine Trapeze bags (which I like, no offense to anyone) are very 2012, etc.


Hmm yeah I think for this kind of bags, it depends on where you live. We do have some bag trends that people who live in other parts of the world wouldn’t understand, but that works the same on their side as well. I’d probably take the plunge and buy this bag... But I’m still not certainly sure. I’ll post a picture of the bag if I ended up getting it. Thanks for your opinion faith!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Take...take that back
> 
> 
> 
> The MK comparison caused me physical pain.


----------



## Mimmy

angelphilipus said:


> Hmm yeah I think for this kind of bags, it depends on where you live. We do have some bag trends that people who live in other parts of the world wouldn’t understand, but that works the same on their side as well. I’d probably take the plunge and buy this bag... But I’m still not certainly sure. I’ll post a picture of the bag if I ended up getting it. Thanks for your opinion faith!



Yes, if you buy one, please post a photo, angelphilipus!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> This one is gorgeous... but I'll bet the red one is even prettier. Of course, I always drool over red bags...



The red is pretty but too small for me (the black is the larger version)

I underestimated the difference three inches can make. Not the first time I’ve done that in life...


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> The MK comparison caused me physical pain.



There’s a thread a few below where it was asked if MJ is in the same league as Kate Spade, MK, and Tory Burch if you want to feel that feeling a little longer


----------



## Esquared72

Hey guys....how’s it going?


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hey guys....how’s it going?



If it was 2016 I’d say new phone who dis? but it’s 2018 and we’re sophisticated now, so I’ll say Hi! What’s new and how’ve you been?


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> If it was 2016 I’d say new phone who dis? but it’s 2018 and we’re sophisticated now, so I’ll say Hi! What’s new and how’ve you been?



Hi! How are you doing, faith?

I’m VERY glad that it’s 2018 and that 2017 is done. The last few months pretty much sucked as I spent them in numerous doctor’s offices, MRI machines, and even had a spinal tap (definitely not as funny as the movie This Is Spinal Tap - it didn’t even go to eleven). Turns out I have Multiple Sclerosis. So that was a pisser to find out, but it’s good to have a name for the funky sh*t I have been experiencing. 

Now that I have sufficiently spread sunshine and rainbows....what’s new with all (three) of you?

Anyone watched the new season of Black Mirror on Netflix?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> There’s a thread a few below where it was asked if MJ is in the same league as Kate Spade, MK, and Tory Burch if you want to feel that feeling a little longer



Aaaaaaarrrrgggghhhh!!! 

Fortunately I have glazed donuts and coffee to console myself with.  [emoji507] [emoji477]️


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Hi! How are you doing, faith?
> 
> I’m VERY glad that it’s 2018 and that 2017 is done. The last few months pretty much sucked as I spent them in numerous doctor’s offices, MRI machines, and even had a spinal tap (definitely not as funny as the movie This Is Spinal Tap - it didn’t even go to eleven). Turns out I have Multiple Sclerosis. So that was a pisser to find out, but it’s good to have a name for the funky sh*t I have been experiencing.
> 
> Now that I have sufficiently spread sunshine and rainbows....what’s new with all (three) of you?
> 
> Anyone watched the new season of Black Mirror on Netflix?



I am sorry to hear that you have MS, eehlers. 

Really can’t complain after hearing your news. Still hoping to find something MJ to love. 

I don’t have Netflix. I do have electricity though. In addition to donuts I have carrot cake too. 

Don’t worry @faith_ann my commitment to cut back on sweets was short lived.


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> I am sorry to hear that you have MS, eehlers.
> 
> Really can’t complain after hearing your news. Still hoping to find something MJ to love.
> 
> I don’t have Netflix. I do have electricity though. In addition to donuts I have carrot cake too.
> 
> Don’t worry @faith_ann my commitment to cut back on sweets was short lived.



Carrot cake and donuts sound heavenly. Especially with hot coffee. So ready for this bitter cold weather to go away already!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hi! How are you doing, faith?
> 
> I’m VERY glad that it’s 2018 and that 2017 is done. The last few months pretty much sucked as I spent them in numerous doctor’s offices, MRI machines, and even had a spinal tap (definitely not as funny as the movie This Is Spinal Tap - it didn’t even go to eleven). Turns out I have Multiple Sclerosis. So that was a pisser to find out, but it’s good to have a name for the funky sh*t I have been experiencing.
> 
> Now that I have sufficiently spread sunshine and rainbows....what’s new with all (three) of you?
> 
> Anyone watched the new season of Black Mirror on Netflix?


I'm sorry to hear about the diagnosis  I hope you're at least able to manage the symptoms better now, knowing what it is.

Not too much new over here. I've only seen the first episode of Black Mirror and that didn't exactly inspire me to watch more, heh. I know they're all totally different, though. Maybe I'll try another one eventually. 

No GOT until 2019. Boo.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I don’t have Netflix. I do have electricity though. In addition to donuts I have carrot cake too.
> 
> Don’t worry @faith_ann my commitment to cut back on sweets was short lived.


You lasted a day longer than I did not buying Taco Bell.

I don't have Netflix and also have electricity. I do not have donuts or carrot cake. I do have chips and a broken pineapple necklace.


----------



## Esquared72

It’s 9 degrees outside before the wind chill. Out running errands right now, wondering why I live somewhere that’s only 9 degrees. 

Did buy myself some chips, some tea and some dark chocolate. Time to go home....forget this going outdoors crap.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> It’s 9 degrees outside before the wind chill. Out running errands right now, wondering why I live somewhere that’s only 9 degrees.
> 
> Did buy myself some chips, some tea and some dark chocolate. Time to go home....forget this going outdoors crap.


Time to get yourself a wool onesie like this guy did and just live in it. It's sexy _and_ it itches.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Time to get yourself a wool onesie like this guy did and just live in it. It's sexy _and_ it itches.



My, how chic. Will do wonders for winter dry skin.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> My, how chic. Will do wonders for winter dry skin.


nothing says comfort like the sensation of wool catching on dry skin.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> nothing says comfort like the sensation of wool catching on dry skin.



True dat. Who needs comfort food when you have can have a festive, red wool burn rash?


----------



## Esquared72

Of course now that I have mentioned comfort food, I want macaroni and cheese. And of course I just gave up dairy in my diet. Well, heck...that’s not comforting at all!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The red is pretty but too small for me (the black is the larger version)
> 
> I underestimated the difference three inches can make. Not the first time I’ve done that in life...
> 
> View attachment 3926248


I thought size wasn't supposed to be an issue?

I should probably delete the above.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Hi! How are you doing, faith?
> 
> I’m VERY glad that it’s 2018 and that 2017 is done. The last few months pretty much sucked as I spent them in numerous doctor’s offices, MRI machines, and even had a spinal tap (definitely not as funny as the movie This Is Spinal Tap - it didn’t even go to eleven). Turns out I have Multiple Sclerosis. So that was a pisser to find out, but it’s good to have a name for the funky sh*t I have been experiencing.
> 
> Now that I have sufficiently spread sunshine and rainbows....what’s new with all (three) of you?
> 
> Anyone watched the new season of Black Mirror on Netflix?


I'm really sorry to hear that you have Multiple Sclerosis, *eehlers*. Is it something you're being told you can manage reasonably well? Are the treatments tolerable? When I lived in Salt Lake City I had a colleague who was diagnosed with MS, and she continued practicing medicine (pediatrics) but I have no idea how severe her disease was or what kind of treatment she was on. 

I've been watching The Crown on Netflix while I walk on the treadmill. It's the only thing that gets my a$$ on the machine for 30 minutes... if I don't have something interesting to watch, I whine and make excuses after 5 minutes. I'm nearly finished with The Crown, though, and I'll need something else to watch. Is Black Mirror an attention-grabber?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I thought size wasn't supposed to be an issue?
> 
> I should probably delete the above.



It matters less if the rest of the outfit makes up for it.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It matters less if the rest of the outfit makes up for it.


Yes, I've been told that. 
I don't like to settle, though.


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that you have Multiple Sclerosis, *eehlers*. Is it something you're being told you can manage reasonably well? Are the treatments tolerable? When I lived in Salt Lake City I had a colleague who was diagnosed with MS, and she continued practicing medicine (pediatrics) but I have no idea how severe her disease was or what kind of treatment she was on.
> 
> I've been watching The Crown on Netflix while I walk on the treadmill. It's the only thing that gets my a$$ on the machine for 30 minutes... if I don't have something interesting to watch, I whine and make excuses after 5 minutes. I'm nearly finished with The Crown, though, and I'll need something else to watch. Is Black Mirror an attention-grabber?



Thanks so much, Elaine. MS is a bizarre and unpredictable little disease, but with some lifestyle adjustments, I think I should be able to keep it fairly manageable. The treatment I am about to start is in pill form, which is way preferable over injections. Has some side effects, but they tend to dissipate over time so fingers crossed. 

I have heard The Crown is great. Need to start watching that one. I do the same when I work out...I save up shows to watch to motivate me to exercise. Black Mirror is kind of like a modern Twilight Zone or Outer Limits, but with a technology spin. I have only watched seasons 3 and 4so far. Need to go back and watch 1 and 2. They are all stand alone episodes.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Thanks so much, Elaine. MS is a bizarre and unpredictable little disease, but with some lifestyle adjustments, I think I should be able to keep it fairly manageable. The treatment I am about to start is in pill form, which is way preferable over injections. Has some side effects, but they tend to dissipate over time so fingers crossed.
> 
> I have heard The Crown is great. Need to start watching that one. I do the same when I work out...I save up shows to watch to motivate me to exercise. Black Mirror is kind of like a modern Twilight Zone or Outer Limits, but with a technology spin. I have only watched seasons 3 and 4so far. Need to go back and watch 1 and 2. They are all stand alone episodes.


I like SciFi, so Black Mirror sounds good. I was going to watch a series called Land Girls, set in England during WWII, because I was going full-on UK after watching The Crown.

Don't you also take Humira? Or am I confusing you with someone else on this thread? (Apologies if so.)


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> I like SciFi, so Black Mirror sounds good. I was going to watch a series called Land Girls, set in England during WWII, because I was going full-on UK after watching The Crown.
> 
> Don't you also take Humira? Or am I confusing you with someone else on this thread? (Apologies if so.)



Great memory! I did take Humira for psoriasis but stopped as soon as they suspected MS. They actually think the Humira may contributed to “unmasking” the MS. So it turns out I have two autoimmune diseases. The MS drug I am starting on was originally used as a psoriasis drug in Europe so hopefully it can address both diseases. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> Great memory! I did take Humira for psoriasis but stopped as soon as they suspected MS. They actually think the Humira may contributed to “unmasking” the MS. So it turns out I have two autoimmune diseases. The MS drug I am starting on was originally used as a psoriasis drug in Europe so hopefully it can address both diseases. Fingers crossed!


Yikes... so you're having to manage two autoimmune diseases at the same time. I'm really sorry to hear that. 
Fingers crossed for you that the new drug works on all of it.


----------



## Esquared72

Sorry... I didn’t mean to drag down the mood in the thread!


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Sorry... I didn’t mean to drag down the mood in the thread!



No need to apologize, eehlers. This is a chat thread. We are here to support members during difficult times, as well as discuss bags. 

I ate my glazed donuts with coffee yesterday. [emoji39]

Later in the day I ate half of my giant slice of carrot  cake. I’ll eat the rest today. 

Trying not to do a lot of shopping this month. So far being fairly successful. I have a few clothing items coming in, that I ordered online.


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> No need to apologize, eehlers. This is a chat thread. We are here to support members during difficult times, as well as discuss bags.
> 
> I ate my glazed donuts with coffee yesterday. [emoji39]
> 
> Later in the day I ate half of my giant slice of carrot  cake. I’ll eat the rest today.
> 
> Trying not to do a lot of shopping this month. So far being fairly successful. I have a few clothing items coming in, that I ordered online.



I'm revamping how I eat and one of the things I'm giving up is dairy. Yikes. I've been using almond milk rather than cow's milk for years anyway, but cheese. OMG cheese. What's a pizza-lovin' girl to do! I'm going to brave trying vegan cheeze....though I'm not really optimistic.

And carrot cake. That sounds sooooo good - especially that cream cheese frosting. I shall live vicariously through you and the last half of that giant slice, Mimmy. 

I'm also trying to cut back on shopping. Bought some houseware stuff this weekend - new blender, new bedsheets, etc.; but really trying to avoid bags, shoes and clothes. I really need to focus my energy to get rid of extra stuff I already have. Time for a closet purge! And...with some of the bags, maybe I can make a few bucks in the process.


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> I'm revamping how I eat and one of the things I'm giving up is dairy. Yikes. I've been using almond milk rather than cow's milk for years anyway, but cheese. OMG cheese. What's a pizza-lovin' girl to do! I'm going to brave trying vegan cheeze....though I'm not really optimistic.
> 
> And carrot cake. That sounds sooooo good - especially that cream cheese frosting. I shall live vicariously through you and the last half of that giant slice, Mimmy.
> 
> I'm also trying to cut back on shopping. Bought some houseware stuff this weekend - new blender, new bedsheets, etc.; but really trying to avoid bags, shoes and clothes. I really need to focus my energy to get rid of extra stuff I already have. Time for a closet purge! And...with some of the bags, maybe I can make a few bucks in the process.



I don’t eat a lot of dairy, but cheese on pizza does seem like a must. [emoji487] Who knows, maybe vegan cheese will be good?

I am also on the cleaning out the closet thread. Over the past few years, I have sold, gifted and donated quite a lot of stuff. I am really trying not to accumulate it all back again. 

Yes, you probably will be able to make some money in the process. [emoji106]


----------



## Mimmy

Speaking of pizza, my DH made pizza with homemade sauce and fresh tomatoes tonight. 

I finished my carrot cake too.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Speaking of pizza, my DH made pizza with homemade sauce and fresh tomatoes tonight.
> 
> I finished my carrot cake too.
> View attachment 3927665



This looks so good. Nice job, Mimmy’s DH


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Speaking of pizza, my DH made pizza with homemade sauce and fresh tomatoes tonight.
> 
> I finished my carrot cake too.
> View attachment 3927665


I skipped dinner tonight... now I want to eat lots and lots of pizza!!!
And carrot cake!


----------



## Mimmy

MJ designs a beautiful dress. This one ended up being featured on the blogs that I follow. 


Just hoping for a MJ bag I can lust over again :sigh:


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> This looks so good. Nice job, Mimmy’s DH





ElainePG said:


> I skipped dinner tonight... now I want to eat lots and lots of pizza!!!
> And carrot cake!



Thank you for the pizza compliments! I will pass them on to DH. [emoji3]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> MJ designs a beautiful dress. This one ended up being featured on the blogs that I follow.
> View attachment 3928020
> 
> Just hoping for a MJ bag I can lust over again :sigh:


That's a nice dress. It's pretty normal and I wouldn't have guessed it was MJ.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> That's a nice dress. It's pretty normal and I wouldn't have guessed it was MJ.



Ahh, the dreaded ‘nice’. [emoji6]

It is a simple dress. I liked it more though when I read that Tracee Ellis Ross, said that the headwrap made her feel powerful; ‘a joyful warrior’.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Ahh, the dreaded ‘nice’. [emoji6]
> 
> It is a simple dress. I liked it more though when I read that Tracee Ellis Ross, said that the headwrap made her feel powerful; ‘a joyful warrior’.



Ha, I meant it sincerely, I promise!


----------



## kateincali

I'm never moving to a place without parking ever again. I figured the worst case scenario would be having to walk half a mile on a nice day. 

The worst case scenario was actually roadwork where you can't park on one side of multiple streets. And having it be street sweeping day, so you also can't park on the only side available on some streets until 1pm. And it's pouring. I literally cannot get home.

Because I'm already complaining, my landlord is trying to increase the flat fee utility rate before the lease is over. He can't and it's not my problem, but I know he's not going to renew the lease, or he will but he's going to increase it. Either way I'm 90% sure I'm going to have to move in the spring. 

What's it like to like in a place for longer than a year, people who have recently lived in places for longer than a year? Do you, like, start lives and stuff? So weird. So foreign.


----------



## Simplyput

I just found this thread a few days ago and it reminds me of the 'Friends Chat' here on PF.

If this is not right area to direct my question please request the moderator to move it. i thought i could ask my question on this thread as it is MJ related, and i notice you ladies address other topics as the aforementioned group.

Last month, i found a bagful of MBMJ some of it is nwt, some needs to be repaired, some are perfect. I may try to recustom some of the pieces? Has anyone ever sent any jewelry back to the company or only bags/clothing? What was your experience like? Tia.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I'm never moving to a place without parking ever again. I figured the worst case scenario would be having to walk half a mile on a nice day.
> 
> The worst case scenario was actually roadwork where you can't park on one side of multiple streets. And having it be street sweeping day, so you also can't park on the only side available on some streets until 1pm. And it's pouring. I literally cannot get home.
> 
> Because I'm already complaining, my landlord is trying to increase the flat fee utility rate before the lease is over. He can't and it's not my problem, but I know he's not going to renew the lease, or he will but he's going to increase it. Either way I'm 90% sure I'm going to have to move in the spring.
> 
> What's it like to like in a place for longer than a year, people who have recently lived in places for longer than a year? Do you, like, start lives and stuff? So weird. So foreign.



Sorry to hear that parking is such a problem where you live, faith. I despise walking to my car in a heavy downpour; this happens in FL too. 

I don’t like packing up and moving, and unpacking either. It always starts out very organized, with me carefully wrapping things and putting them nicely in boxes. It ends with me just throwing things in my car haphazardly. 

I wish that you could find a place where you could live; at least for a few years. It would be even better if you found a neighborhood with good Chinese food and a pie shop nearby.


----------



## Mimmy

Simplyput said:


> I just found this thread a few days ago and it reminds me of the 'Friends Chat' here on PF.
> 
> If this is not right area to direct my question please request the moderator to move it. i thought i could ask my question on this thread as it is MJ related, and i notice you ladies address other topics as the aforementioned group.
> 
> Last month, i found a bagful of MBMJ some of it is nwt, some needs to be repaired, some are perfect. I may try to recustom some of the pieces? Has anyone ever sent any jewelry back to the company or only bags/clothing? What was your experience like? Tia.



Hi, Simplyput! I wish that I found a bagful of MJ stuff!

I have only had one bag repaired. The edgepaint on a bag handle cracked. They did an excellent job. They stated that the bag had to be a year old or less; this bag was older, but for some reason they accepted it. It might have been because I paid full price for it at Saks. 

I don’t think that they are going to replace or repair costume jewelry, unless you purchased it from the MJ site. Again I think that you might need to be able to show some type of proof of purchase. The watches I believe have a 1 year warranty; companies are usually a little better on accepting watches for repair. 

Have you thought about selling some of it?

If you feel comfortable with it, @Simplyput please post some pics of your MJ loot. Not to sell of course; this is not allowed in a regular thread. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Simplyput

Mimmy said:


> Hi, Simplyput! I wish that I found a bagful of MJ stuff!
> 
> I have only had one bag repaired. The edgepaint on a bag handle cracked. They did an excellent job. They stated that the bag had to be a year old or less; this bag was older, but for some reason they accepted it. It might have been because I paid full price for it at Saks.
> 
> I don’t think that they are going to replace or repair costume jewelry, unless you purchased it from the MJ site. Again I think that you might need to be able to show some type of proof of purchase. The watches I believe have a 1 year warranty; companies are usually a little better on accepting watches for repair.
> 
> Have you thought about selling some of it?
> 
> If you feel comfortable with it, @Simplyput please post some pics of your MJ loot. Not to sell of course; this is not allowed in a regular thread.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Do you know what the red bird was? I could try a make it a necklace. I think i can repair the brown bird necklace.  The ball necklace just needs to be untangled. The butterfly brooch would be the only thing i would try to submit for repair after getting direction from you ladies.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





























Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## Simplyput

Simplyput said:


> Do you know what the red bird was? I could try a make it a necklace. I think i can repair the brown bird necklace.  The butterfly brooch would be the only thing i would try to submit for repair after getting direction from you ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


I just need to buy a chain for the heart watch.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## Simplyput

Simplyput said:


> I just need to buy a chain for the heart watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


Finally this is my favorite piece from this bag -- the two pink enameled birds necklace. It still has the $298 tags attached. I find my jewelry at flea markets and thrift stores, normally i buy only 14k or 925, but will buy designer costume jewelry. I have found Tiffany and Company and most of the time don't pay more than ten dollars, normally averaging $1-2 a piece. Thank you for sharing your experiences of Marc Jacobs, the women in the jade thread have helped me as well when i had to ask them questions.


----------



## Mimmy

@Simplyput You found some great MJ jewelry!

I think that the red bird is called a snow bunting, and was from a line called, ‘Save the Birds’. I think making it a necklace is a good idea. It looks like you just need to put a chain through the rings that are already there. 

The brown necklace is from the ‘Petal to the Metal’ line. I have not seen this one before. I think that this one would be quite desirable to a MJ collector. 

The dragonfly brooch is really pretty! Unfortunately I see that it lost some rhinestones and a wing. I have found it fairly difficult to find matching rhinestones for jewelry. When you do, you have to buy a fairly big lot, and the cost is often not worth the repair. I do not think that MJ would be able to repair/replace the missing dragonfly wing. 

You could call though, but again I doubt that they are going to be able to help you. 

I am just chiming in. @faith_ann is the real resident MJ expert. Hopefully she will comment later.


----------



## Kittentoes

That's quite the find!

The brown Petal to the Metal necklace should also be beaded up the other side -- did the spare beads come with it?

Here's a link to one on eBay to show what it looks like:
https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-100...COBS-Petal-to-the-Metal-Necklace/161021058041

The golden heart with the clock is from a piece called Kissing Doves.  That necklace has two birds with the heart hanging below them.

(Edit: I originally said this necklace was also from Petal to the Metal, my apologies.)

Here's a link to one on Nordstrom:
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-by-marc-jacobs-kissing-doves-watch-necklace/3164090

As Mimmy said, the red bird is the Save the Birds Snowbunting Donna Pin/Pendant.

Here's one on Polyvore:
https://www.polyvore.com/marc_jacob..._id=1030872&context_type=lookbook&id=25918689

I'm not familiar with the hummingbird necklace but a quick search suggests it might be called the Nancy?  It appears to be from the same collection as the Snowbunting.


----------



## Simplyput

Kittentoes said:


> That's quite the find!
> 
> The brown Petal to the Metal necklace should also be beaded up the other side -- did the spare beads come with it?
> 
> Here's a link to one on eBay to show what it looks like:
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-100...COBS-Petal-to-the-Metal-Necklace/161021058041
> 
> The golden heart with the clock is also from the Petal to the Metal line.  That necklace has two birds with the heart hanging below them.
> 
> Here's a link to one on eBay:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MARC-JAC...L-PENDANT-WATCH-NECKLACE-MBM7046/351409351221
> 
> As Mimmy said, the red bird is the Save the Birds Snowbunting Donna Pin/Pendant.
> 
> Here's one on Polyvore:
> https://www.polyvore.com/marc_jacob..._id=1030872&context_type=lookbook&id=25918689
> 
> I'm not familiar with the hummingbird necklace but a quick search suggests it might be called the Nancy?  It appears to be from the same collection as the Snowbunting.


Thank you Mimmy and Kittentoes. You ladies are a wealth of information. I didn't even know those were hummingbirds. Lol.


----------



## Kittentoes

Simplyput said:


> Thank you Mimmy and Kittentoes. You ladies are a wealth of information. I didn't even know those were hummingbirds. Lol.



Happy to help!

Please do note I edited my post above -- the second necklace is called Kissing Doves.


----------



## kateincali

@Simplyput What great pieces! I love the red Save the Birds pendant. It's adorable.

@Mimmy is correct that it's highly unlikely MJ will be able to repair anything. I suppose it never hurts to ask, though.

I hope I'm not repeating anything @Mimmy and @Kittentoes have already told you. LMK if I missed something. I didn't include the items that look like they have tags.

- The silver ring with the rhinestones is the 'Katie' Boxed Pavé Turnlock Ring. The bow ring is the White Enamel Bow Ring.

- Are the M and the J earrings?

- The brown bird necklace is the Petal to the Metal Frontal Necklace.

- Is the thick gold necklace tied into a bow?

- I don't know about the necklace with the beads, sorry. I want to say it was something with 'marble' in it.

- The pearl necklace is the Pearl Chain Long Bolt Necklace

- I think the watch goes to model MBM7046 https://www.shadestation.co.uk/designer-watches/marc-jacobs/MBM7046


----------



## Simplyput

faith_ann said:


> @Simplyput What great pieces! I love the red Save the Birds pendant. It's adorable.
> 
> @Mimmy is correct that it's highly unlikely MJ will be able to repair anything. I suppose it never hurts to ask, though.
> 
> I hope I'm not repeating anything @Mimmy and @Kittentoes have already told you. LMK if I missed something. I didn't include the items that look like they have tags.
> 
> - The silver ring with the rhinestones is the 'Katie' Boxed Pavé Turnlock Ring. The bow ring is the White Enamel Bow Ring.
> 
> - Are the M and the J earrings?
> 
> - The brown bird necklace is the Petal to the Metal Frontal Necklace.
> 
> - Is the thick gold necklace tied into a bow?
> 
> - I don't know about the necklace with the beads, sorry. I want to say it was something with 'marble' in it.
> 
> - The pearl necklace is the Pearl Chain Long Bolt Necklace
> 
> - I think the watch goes to model MBM7046 https://www.shadestation.co.uk/designer-watches/marc-jacobs/MBM7046


 Are the M and the J earrings?

Faith_ann

I am not sure, but i think it is a sweater pin, to be worn similar like this non-MJ sweater pin.

Yes, the thick gold necklace is tied into a bow. 

Thank you, too for your time. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## kateincali

Simplyput said:


> Are the M and the J earrings?
> 
> Faith_ann
> 
> I am not sure, but i think it is a sweater pin, to be worn similar like this non-MJ sweater pin.
> 
> Thank you, too for your time. I greatly appreciate it.


Ah, never seen it before, then, but it's a neat find!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I'm never moving to a place without parking ever again. I figured the worst case scenario would be having to walk half a mile on a nice day.
> 
> The worst case scenario was actually roadwork where you can't park on one side of multiple streets. And having it be street sweeping day, so you also can't park on the only side available on some streets until 1pm. And it's pouring. I literally cannot get home.
> 
> Because I'm already complaining, my landlord is trying to increase the flat fee utility rate before the lease is over. He can't and it's not my problem, but I know he's not going to renew the lease, or he will but he's going to increase it. Either way I'm 90% sure I'm going to have to move in the spring.
> 
> What's it like to like in a place for longer than a year, people who have recently lived in places for longer than a year? Do you, like, start lives and stuff? So weird. So foreign.



Ugh. That parking situation sucks. And your landlord kinda sounds like a douche. 

I despise moving. I like my house but not necessarily the town it’s in (the people are rather close-minded and judgmental of “other”). But because of the aforementioned hate of moving that Jim (my husband) and I share...we’ve lived here for ten years and I don’t see us leaving anytime soon. Laziness occasionally has its advantages.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Ugh. That parking situation sucks. And your landlord kinda sounds like a douche.
> 
> I despise moving. I like my house but not necessarily the town it’s in (the people are rather close-minded and judgmental of “other”). But because of the aforementioned hate of moving that Jim (my husband) and I share...we’ve lived here for ten years and I don’t see us leaving anytime soon. Laziness occasionally has its advantages.


It's hard to find a place to live that you love. I don't like San Diego much, either, but I don't know where else to go. Should have gotten a passport and tried Mexico, probably.


----------



## kateincali

today i made the exciting discovery that there is a _drive-thru_ dunkin donuts in san diego. also, i learned that coolattas are still made but have been rebranded as frozen coffees. potentially life changing. also also, why do west coasters think a plain donut is a glazed donut? a glazed donut is a glazed donut. a plain donut is a(n) (old fashioned) plain donut.

also also also, if anyone else dismissed crazy ex-girlfriend - like i did, because it seemed precious and i'm not a huge fan of musicals - go watch it on netflix. @ElainePG if you're still looking for suggestions.

also also also also, someone tried to break into my house and that's kind of not cool. i feel like i need a real dog now (sorry ella and poodles). or is there a place that will rent you a german shepherd by the hour?

also x5 should i like the waverly as much as i do?




hope all three or four of you are having a good weekend!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> today i made the exciting discovery that there is a _drive-thru_ dunkin donuts in san diego. also, i learned that coolattas are still made but have been rebranded as frozen coffees. potentially life changing. also also, why do west coasters think a plain donut is a glazed donut? a glazed donut is a glazed donut. a plain donut is a(n) (old fashioned) plain donut.
> 
> also also also, if anyone else dismissed crazy ex-girlfriend - like i did, because it seemed precious and i'm not a huge fan of musicals - go watch it on netflix. @ElainePG if you're still looking for suggestions.
> 
> also also also also, someone tried to break into my house and that's kind of not cool. i feel like i need a real dog now (sorry ella and poodles). or is there a place that will rent you a german shepherd by the hour?
> 
> also x5 should i like the waverly as much as i do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope all three or four of you are having a good weekend!


That's terrible about the break-in, faith! What happened? Did you have to call the police?   

But Dunkin Donust very nearly (not completely, mind you) compensates. DD saved my life when I was doing my student teaching outside of Boston too many years ago to count. I had to take the T from downtown Boston up to Watertown, and then change to a bus to get to the school. And there was a DD at the bus stop that was open at 6:30 (which was when I needed to be there to catch the bus... and this was in the wintertime, mind you!). I would get a hot chocolate (didn't drink coffee in those days) and two plain donuts, and have it all on the bus on my way to the school. That got me just conscious enough to face a roomful of second-graders... at least until the day that one of them breathed on me, and I came down with mumps. But that wasn't the fault of the plain donuts. Or the hot chocolate.

All of which is to say... quite right. A plain donut is a plain donut. A glazed donut is a glazed donut. Plain is good. Yum. Glazed just make your gloves sticky. Yuck.


----------



## Mimmy

@faith_ann Definitely not cool about someone trying to break into your house. 

I have been eating a lot of glazed donuts lately. I know the difference between a glazed donut and a plain one; I actually like both kinds. 

I like the Waverly. There are a few colors on the Rack website right now. 

I have some studying I need to do again. I have been doing everything but this. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Have a great weekend!

Stay safe, @faith_ann!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That's terrible about the break-in, faith! What happened? Did you have to call the police?
> 
> But Dunkin Donust very nearly (not completely, mind you) compensates. DD saved my life when I was doing my student teaching outside of Boston too many years ago to count. I had to take the T from downtown Boston up to Watertown, and then change to a bus to get to the school. And there was a DD at the bus stop that was open at 6:30 (which was when I needed to be there to catch the bus... and this was in the wintertime, mind you!). I would get a hot chocolate (didn't drink coffee in those days) and two plain donuts, and have it all on the bus on my way to the school. That got me just conscious enough to face a roomful of second-graders... at least until the day that one of them breathed on me, and I came down with mumps. But that wasn't the fault of the plain donuts. Or the hot chocolate.
> 
> All of which is to say... quite right. A plain donut is a plain donut. A glazed donut is a glazed donut. Plain is good. Yum. Glazed just make your gloves sticky. Yuck.



No, not worth bothering over an easily fixed door split. No one actually got in. It happened at night so I’ll just have to remember to leave the motion light on and close the second door (it was the back porch) 

Maybe it’s undeserved, but now I’m a little wary of my neighbor. He climbed over the fence a couple weeks ago at like 10pm, only heard him because he didn’t clear it well. Went out, dude’s dressed all in black, not his usual clothes, and says he left something on his roof and it was easier to get from my yard. Sure? 

He’s probably harmless but I’m suspicious of people who play awful music loudly.

Ah, yes, DD is the life blood of many in MA. I don’t think I ever skipped a morning iced coffee in ten years. Sadly that tastes awful to me now, so I can only relive the donut memories.

Was it the children who eventually drove you to caffeine?

Thinking of glaze on knit gloves seriously made me cringe. The only acceptable donuts are plain, butternut, and boston cream. It is known.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> @faith_ann Definitely not cool about someone trying to break into your house.
> 
> I have been eating a lot of glazed donuts lately. I know the difference between a glazed donut and a plain one; I actually like both kinds.
> 
> I like the Waverly. There are a few colors on the Rack website right now.
> 
> I have some studying I need to do again. I have been doing everything but this.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Have a great weekend!
> 
> Stay safe, @faith_ann!



I don’t know if I can support the eating of glazed donuts or similar sticky foods. 

I only like the Waverley in black. I’m not sure of the leather and suede combo in other colors. Only looking, though.

Good luck studying. I hear if you eat pie while you’re studying that you remember everything.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Ah, yes, DD is the life blood of many in MA. I don’t think I ever skipped a morning iced coffee in ten years. Sadly that tastes awful to me now, so I can only relive the donut memories.
> 
> *Was it the children who eventually drove you to caffeine?*
> 
> Thinking of glaze on knit gloves seriously made me cringe. The only acceptable donuts are plain, butternut, and boston cream. It is known.


No, it was grad school, six years later. Mornings studying, afternoons in the library, and classes at night. Caffeine mandatory, but at least no mumps!


----------



## kateincali

this is kind of neat

Poshmark posted my photo of Wesley and a MJ bag on their insta this morning


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> this is kind of neat
> 
> Poshmark posted my photo of Wesley and a MJ bag on their insta this morning



Very cool! Great photo, too.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Very cool! Great photo, too.


thank you! it was a fun surprise notification to wake up to.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> this is kind of neat
> 
> Poshmark posted my photo of Wesley and a MJ bag on their insta this morning




So cool and what a great photo! Well done, faith_ann and Wesley!


----------



## ExBagHag

Sad story: saw an MJ mini Wingman (black w/red interior) at Nordstrom Rack.  Next day went back to purchase and it was gone.  So sad!!


----------



## kateincali

ExBagHag said:


> Sad story: saw an MJ mini Wingman (black w/red interior) at Nordstrom Rack.  Next day went back to purchase and it was gone.  So sad!!


sorry! that's a pretty color combo. maybe ask in the nordstrom rack thread if anyone has seen one?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-your-nordstrom-rack-finds-read-first-post.887884/page-1523


----------



## kateincali

since you liked the dress @Mimmy 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/TIMES-UP-B...3798856d49b&rpp_icid=5a594fb6029be85c88d6400c


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> since you liked the dress @Mimmy
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/TIMES-UP-B...3798856d49b&rpp_icid=5a594fb6029be85c88d6400c



Thanks! This is fun to look at.

I didn’t realize that there were jogger pants under it. Sadly, out of my budget and I really don’t have the lifestyle to get any wear out of this. 

Did buy a MJ slg that I have been stalking for at least a year. When I receive it, I will post it. My studying actually paid off, so I rewarded myself. [emoji3]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks! This is fun to look at.
> 
> I didn’t realize that there were jogger pants under it. Sadly, out of my budget and I really don’t have the lifestyle to get any wear out of this.
> 
> Did buy a MJ slg that I have been stalking for at least a year. When I receive it, I will post it. My studying actually paid off, so I rewarded myself. [emoji3]


I don't understand why the jogger pants are a part of the outfit. You can't even see them. Were they just trying to use up extra fabric!?

Yay to successful studying and yay to pretty new MJ things!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I don't understand why the jogger pants are a part of the outfit. You can't even see them. Were they just trying to use up extra fabric!?
> 
> Yay to successful studying and yay to pretty new MJ things!



Thanks, faith!

Don’t see the need for the jogger pants either. Of course I am always looking for ways to add more bulk to my waist and hip area! Haha!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, faith!
> 
> Don’t see the need for the jogger pants either. *Of course I am always looking for ways to add more bulk to my waist and hip area! *Haha!


it's the goal of every woman

on another note, there's some vanity sizing going on here because that dress is not a size zero.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> it's the goal of every woman
> 
> on another note, there's some vanity sizing going on here because that dress is not a size zero.



I was thinking that too ...


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I was thinking that too ...


#itsokaytobeasizesix


----------



## kateincali

i know not everyone will like this bag. it's decorated with soda pulls and random things found outside of a club saturday morning, so i understand. i think it's interesting, though.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> i know not everyone will like this bag. it's decorated with soda pulls and random things found outside of a club saturday morning, so i understand. i think it's interesting, though.



I like it. Although it seems like it’s decorated with random things, it’s very pretty.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> i know not everyone will like this bag. it's decorated with soda pulls and random things found outside of a club saturday morning, so i understand. i think it's interesting, though.



I kinda like it with the different metals and shapes of the charms. I think the color of the bag helps. I think if it were anything but white or black, the embellishments would be too much.


----------



## Mimmy

Of the newer MJ bags, I like this one. 




On the NM website it’s called ‘quilted chain frame shoulder bag’. At Saks it’s called ‘Swinger leather shoulder bag’. I like the one called ‘coffee’(top) the best. I will not pay $1495 for it though.

I’ll admit to being a bag snob at times. This bag says it’s made in Italy. This makes me like it a bit more. 

It may be a new bag for me to start stalking.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I kinda like it with the different metals and shapes of the charms. I think the color of the bag helps. I think if it were anything but white or black, the embellishments would be too much.


Yeah, if it was fluorescent pink or something that would be a step too far.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Of the newer MJ bags, I like this one.
> View attachment 3940059
> 
> View attachment 3940063
> 
> On the NM website it’s called ‘quilted chain frame shoulder bag’. At Saks it’s called ‘Swinger leather shoulder bag’. I like the one called ‘coffee’(top) the best. I will not pay $1495 for it though.
> 
> I’ll admit to being a bag snob at times. This bag says it’s made in Italy. This makes me like it a bit more.
> 
> It may be a new bag for me to start stalking.


They look a lot like 2008 Marc Jacobs styles.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> They look a lot like 2008 Marc Jacobs styles.



It’s probably why I like them.

I have been trying to find a small Stam in good condition at a good price. There was one on eBay. I asked the seller if it closed unevenly like it looked in the photo. The seller said that it was just a bad photo. They thanked me for my interest and said that they would take a better photo. Then they removed the listing. [emoji853]

I don’t know; I’ll wait and see if I find either one at a good price.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> It’s probably why I like them.
> 
> I have been trying to find a small Stam in good condition at a good price. There was one on eBay. I asked the seller if it closed unevenly like it looked in the photo. The seller said that it was just a bad photo. They thanked me for my interest and said that they would take a better photo. Then they removed the listing. [emoji853]
> 
> I don’t know; I’ll wait and see if I find either one at a good price.


I bet she realized it wasn't even and doesn't know it's an easy fix. Are you looking for one in particular?

I'm sleeeeepy. I worked at the SD rally today and nearly five straight hours of talking + sea breeze + i forgot my coffee = bed time.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I bet she realized it wasn't even and doesn't know it's an easy fix. Are you looking for one in particular?
> 
> I'm sleeeeepy. I worked at the SD rally today and nearly five straight hours of talking + sea breeze + i forgot my coffee = bed time.



I like the brown leather one with the red/maroon suede interior. There is one on Poshmark now, but to me the interior looks  rough for the price she wants. 

I also don’t know why I keep looking at bags with chain straps as they don’t really work for me. That’s also why I thought the bag I posted might be one for me; although it has a chain strap, it also has a leather and canvas one. 

I wish that I had known that the uneven closure was an easy fix, because it looked in great condition otherwise and the price was fairly low. 

Hope you sleep well, faith! [emoji42]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I like the brown leather one with the red/maroon suede interior. There is one on Poshmark now, but to me the interior looks  rough for the price she wants.
> 
> I also don’t know why I keep looking at bags with chain straps as they don’t really work for me. That’s also why I thought the bag I posted might be one for me; although it has a chain strap, it also has a leather and canvas one.
> 
> I wish that I had known that the uneven closure was an easy fix, because it looked in great condition otherwise and the price was fairly low.
> 
> Hope you sleep well, faith! [emoji42]


fall 2005 taupe. i found the instructions on how to realign the frame. it's worked for me, too. i'll keep an eye out for one for you.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...slock-on-stam-for-anyone.370135/#post-8260158

chain straps don't work for me, either. but i like chain straps.

i wish before 5pm was an acceptable time to go to sleep


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> fall 2005 taupe. i found the instructions on how to realign the frame. it's worked for me, too. i'll keep an eye out for one for you.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...slock-on-stam-for-anyone.370135/#post-8260158
> 
> chain straps don't work for me, either. but i like chain straps.
> 
> i wish before 5pm was an acceptable time to go to sleep



Thanks, faith!


----------



## aundria17

Used a guitar strap from an MJ new bag I just got and put it on my older stam bag.


----------



## kateincali

aundria17 said:


> Used a guitar strap from an MJ new bag I just got and put it on my older stam bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941068


that's cute!


----------



## Mimmy

aundria17 said:


> Used a guitar strap from an MJ new bag I just got and put it on my older stam bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941068



I like this, aundria17!


----------



## kateincali

stamped leather tag, photo three, from a nordstrom rack bag
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs.40213/page-717#post-31993536

am i out of the loop or is this new? have i seen it before and forgot?



please don't be making outlet bags, mj...


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> stamped leather tag, photo three, from a nordstrom rack bag
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-marc-jacobs.40213/page-717#post-31993536
> 
> am i out of the loop or is this new? have i seen it before and forgot?
> View attachment 3945696
> 
> 
> please don't be making outlet bags, mj...



I have not seen this either, faith. My newest MJ bag, after the MbMJ and MJ lines were merged is the Pike Place hobo; a full line Nordstrom (not Rack) exclusive. This bag made it to the Rack recently. 

I examined this bag thoroughly after reading the above post, and it does not have the stamped leather tag. I also suspect the leather tag is in straight to the Rack/outlet bags. Next time I’m at the Rack I am going to check.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I have not seen this either, faith. My newest MJ bag, after the MbMJ and MJ lines were merged is the Pike Place hobo; a full line Nordstrom (not Rack) exclusive. This bag made it to the Rack recently.
> 
> I examined this bag thoroughly after reading the above post, and it does not have the stamped leather tag. I also suspect the leather tag is in straight to the Rack/outlet bags. Next time I’m at the Rack I am going to check.


I asked customers service what the tag meant and received the below non-response.

Does anyone else recall these bags having that tag when they first came out? I don't. It's also been a couple years now since they were 'discontinued' and IMO there's far too many of them in stores like Nordstrom Rack and Off 5th to simply be past season.

I bet they are making bags these stores but aren't admitting to it. 

I know there's a Marc Jacobs Outlet, but AFAIK merchandise is not made specifically for it. Maybe that's changed.

@zainyrj since you were also curious


> Dear Faith,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Marc Jacobs!
> 
> We appreciate your recent purchase of the Marc Jacobs Classic Leather Messenger Bag. Please note that the handbag you linked is not a Marc by Marc Jacobs style or an outlet style; however, this is a past season handbag style that you will no longer find on our main website. All merchandise purchased through Nordstrom Rack is guaranteed to be authentic, as they are an authorized retailer for our brand. At this time, we only carry additional information on our current season's styles. For this reason, we are not able to provide additional information on this handbag. Thank you for your understanding.
> 
> Please let us know if there is anything else we can do for you, and thank you again for contacting Marc Jacobs.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> The Customer Service Team


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I asked customers service what the tag meant and received the below non-response.
> 
> Does anyone else recall these bags having that tag when they first came out? I don't. It's also been a couple years now since they were 'discontinued' and IMO there's far too many of them in stores like Nordstrom Rack and Off 5th to simply be past season.
> 
> I bet they are making bags these stores but aren't admitting to it.
> 
> I know there's a Marc Jacobs Outlet, but AFAIK merchandise is not made specifically for it. Maybe that's changed.
> 
> @zainyrj since you were also curious


That letter was written by a robot. They build them specifically just for writing letters like this.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That letter was written by a robot. They build them specifically just for writing letters like this.


Dear Elaine,

Thank you for your response to my comment!

Your participation in this conversation is appreciated, and your continued support is valued. 

Sincerely,
Faith


----------



## Simplyput

Kittentoes said:


> I'm not familiar with the hummingbird necklace but a quick search suggests it might be called the Nancy?  It appears to be from the same collection as the Snowbunting.



Hello,

I apologize for taking so long of a time to respond and regurgitating the subject; and i did attempt to research this without bothering you ladies, but i wonder if any of you ladies would be willing to help me once more with the Nancy necklace or hummingbird necklace? I always thought it was one long necklace, but based on the photos i found it may be two necklaces as i can't locate another similar to the one i posted. Maybe it can be worn as a short or a long necklace? The one i found may not be the way it goes together as some links need to be reattached, and it came with one price tag so i assumed it was one necklace and i did find it on the secondhand market. 

I did direct another lady to your thread from the Secondhand Bargains here on TPF because she had a question about Marc Jacobs bag. I explained all of you were extremely nice with me. Thank you in advance.


----------



## kateincali

Simplyput said:


> Hello,
> 
> I apologize for taking so long of a time to respond and regurgitating the subject; and i did attempt to research this without bothering you ladies, but i wonder if any of you ladies would be willing to help me once more with the Nancy necklace or hummingbird necklace? I always thought it was one long necklace, but based on the photos i found it may be two necklaces as i can't locate another similar to the one i posted. Maybe it can be worn as a short or a long necklace? The one i found may not be the way it goes together as some links need to be reattached, and it came with one price tag so i assumed it was one necklace and i did find it on the secondhand market.
> 
> I did direct another lady to your thread from the Secondhand Bargains here on TPF because she had a question about Marc Jacobs bag. I explained all of you were extremely nice with me. Thank you in advance.
> 
> View attachment 3949222
> View attachment 3949223
> View attachment 3949224


On the tag, there should be a style number that starts with M. Have you tried googling that?

The collection it's from is called Save the Birds. It's an older line so it's tough to find photos of all the items, but with the two clasps, it does look like someone tried to put two necklaces (or maybe a necklace and a bracelet?) together.


----------



## Mimmy

My MbMJ goodie arrived. I have been stalking this for at least 1 1/2 yrs. 

It is from the final MbMJ collection that was a collaboration with Disney. I have not read or seen Alice in Wonderland, but once I saw this case, I needed one. 








I missed out on a small silver pouch like this. I am now glad that I did, as this one is large and the color is called ‘singing rose’. 

I found more info on the design. It is from an archival sketch from the Disney movie. 


This post may have contained too much information. @faith_ann probably knows all of this already. Although I’m pretty certain that she is more into MJ, not MbMJ. 

For the other 2 to 3 people that occasionally participate in this thread, I thought that it might be of interest. [emoji3]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> My MbMJ goodie arrived. I have been stalking this for at least 1 1/2 yrs.
> 
> It is from the final MbMJ collection that was a collaboration with Disney. I have not read or seen Alice in Wonderland, but once I saw this case, I needed one.
> View attachment 3950668
> View attachment 3950673
> 
> View attachment 3950677
> 
> View attachment 3950678
> View attachment 3950679
> 
> I missed out on a small silver pouch like this. I am now glad that I did, as this one is large and the color is called ‘singing rose’.
> 
> I found more info on the design. It is from an archival sketch from the Disney movie.
> View attachment 3950690
> 
> This post may have contained too much information. @faith_ann probably knows all of this already. Although I’m pretty certain that she is more into MJ, not MbMJ.
> 
> For the other 2 to 3 people that occasionally participate in this thread, I thought that it might be of interest. [emoji3]


I'm happy for you that you finally found it! The This Way zip pulls are cute.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I'm happy for you that you finally found it! The This Way zip pulls are cute.



Thanks, faith! [emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> My MbMJ goodie arrived. I have been stalking this for at least 1 1/2 yrs.
> 
> It is from the final MbMJ collection that was a collaboration with Disney. I have not read or seen Alice in Wonderland, but once I saw this case, I needed one.
> View attachment 3950668
> View attachment 3950673
> 
> View attachment 3950677
> 
> View attachment 3950678
> View attachment 3950679
> 
> I missed out on a small silver pouch like this. I am now glad that I did, as this one is large and the color is called ‘singing rose’.
> 
> I found more info on the design. It is from an archival sketch from the Disney movie.
> View attachment 3950690
> 
> This post may have contained too much information. @faith_ann probably knows all of this already. Although I’m pretty certain that she is more into MJ, not MbMJ.
> 
> For the other 2 to 3 people that occasionally participate in this thread, I thought that it might be of interest. [emoji3]


This is a fabulous piece, *Mimmy*! I reread _Alice in Wonderland_ every couple of years, and I've seen the movie several times. So I'm finding all the imagery quite charming.
How large is this pouch? The color is fabulous! And the lining... wow!


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> This is a fabulous piece, *Mimmy*! I reread _Alice in Wonderland_ every couple of years, and I've seen the movie several times. So I'm finding all the imagery quite charming.
> How large is this pouch? The color is fabulous! And the lining... wow!



Thank you, ElainePG!

The pouch is 8.5 in wide and 5.75 in high, so a fairly large size.

I am a yoga devotee, and carry just a wallet, phone and keys to class. After class I often go shopping; grocery or otherwise, and end up juggling my wallet, phone and keys. This will easily fit these items and more. My other pouches/clutches are much larger or dressier, so I think this one will work out perfectly. [emoji7]

I plan to either read Alice in Wonderland, watch the movie or both.[emoji897]

I also love the lining, the quirky zippers and the color, ‘singing rose’.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, ElainePG!
> 
> The pouch is 8.5 in wide and 5.75 in high, so a fairly large size.
> 
> I am a yoga devotee, and carry just a wallet, phone and keys to class. After class I often go shopping; grocery or otherwise, and end up juggling my wallet, phone and keys. This will easily fit these items and more. My other pouches/clutches are much larger or dressier, so I think this one will work out perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to either read Alice in Wonderland, watch the movie or both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also love the lining, the quirky zippers and the color, ‘singing rose’.


May I suggest both the book and the movie, if you have the time? They are entirely different. And if you do decide to read the book, I'd recommend the one with the original illustrations (by Sir John Tenniel). They are black & white sketches, and thoroughly charming. Completely different from the Disney animation, which are also charming, but in a completely different way.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> May I suggest both the book and the movie, if you have the time? They are entirely different. And if you do decide to read the book, I'd recommend the one with the original illustrations (by Sir John Tenniel). They are black & white sketches, and thoroughly charming. Completely different from the Disney animation, which are also charming, but in a completely different way.



Thank you, ElainePG. I found a 150 year anniversary edition of the book with all 42 original illustrations by Sir John Tenniel on Amazon, and have purchased it upon your recommendation. 

I will read this first and then watch the movie. [emoji3]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, ElainePG. I found a 150 year anniversary edition of the book with all 42 original illustrations by Sir John Tenniel on Amazon, and have purchased it upon your recommendation.
> 
> I will read this first and then watch the movie. [emoji3]


This one? https://www.amazon.com/dp/0393245438/ref=rdr_ext_tmb


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> This one? https://www.amazon.com/dp/0393245438/ref=rdr_ext_tmb



Hehe! No mine is a less expensive, paperback version. [emoji195]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Hehe! No mine is a less expensive, paperback version. [emoji195]
> View attachment 3953295


Enjoy it! I think you'll have fun reading it... not just for kids!


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> My MbMJ goodie arrived. I have been stalking this for at least 1 1/2 yrs.
> 
> It is from the final MbMJ collection that was a collaboration with Disney. I have not read or seen Alice in Wonderland, but once I saw this case, I needed one.
> View attachment 3950668
> View attachment 3950673
> 
> View attachment 3950677
> 
> View attachment 3950678
> View attachment 3950679
> 
> I missed out on a small silver pouch like this. I am now glad that I did, as this one is large and the color is called ‘singing rose’.
> 
> I found more info on the design. It is from an archival sketch from the Disney movie.
> View attachment 3950690
> 
> This post may have contained too much information. @faith_ann probably knows all of this already. Although I’m pretty certain that she is more into MJ, not MbMJ.
> 
> For the other 2 to 3 people that occasionally participate in this thread, I thought that it might be of interest. [emoji3]



So glad you found it! Alice in Wonderland is my favorite Disney cartoon movie. I have the Cheshire Cat phone case from this collection...there were so many great pieces in this collaboration.


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> So glad you found it! Alice in Wonderland is my favorite Disney cartoon movie. I have the Cheshire Cat phone case from this collection...there were so many great pieces in this collaboration.



Thanks, eehlers!

I also have a phone case; I’m not sure of the actual name. It has the singing flowers on it.


----------



## bpurple

Hi. I'm not sure where to post this, but I was hoping someone could help me out. I have been eyeing a few mj bags and I have been asking for the model tag and made in tag so that they could be authenticated. However, I've come across three sellers that say that they can't find the model tags in the bag. The latest one I've come across is a lil ukita bag and the seller says she bought it 5 years ago from David Jones (department store in Australia), and she said she could only find the made in tag but there were no other tags in the bag. Is this a sign of a fake bag or are there mj bags out there that don't contain the model tag? Thank you


----------



## Mimmy

Hi Everyone!

Watched the MJ Fall 2018 Runway Show. Seems like overall MJ received good reviews. 

All the fur in his show was faux. [emoji3]



I have no idea what I would do with this pink faux fur stole, but it is my favorite thing from this collection. Maybe I could just cuddle up in it to watch tv. 


My ‘favorite’ look; and I’m really only lukewarm on this. I don’t think that this will translate into anything that I can wear, especially in FL. 


SMH on this one. I am thin, but this is painful for me to look at. 






A few looks with bags. Probably nothing that I will/would buy. I will hold judgment until I see what hits the retail market. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## ElainePG

Hi, Mimmy! 
I watched the show, and couldn't figure out where he was going with all those wide-brimmed hats. Was it a push-back to the reaction he got a couple of years ago to the multicolored wigs? And the super-wide shoulders (I mean, MAJOR shoulder pad action going on!) reminded me of styles I thought I had gratefully left behind in the 1980s, along with feathered-back hair and turquoise eyeshadow.
Agree with you about the models being painfully thin. I thought fashion was getting away from the anorexic look?
I guess I liked the bags, though.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Hi, Mimmy!
> I watched the show, and couldn't figure out where he was going with all those wide-brimmed hats. Was it a push-back to the reaction he got a couple of years ago to the multicolored wigs? And the super-wide shoulders (I mean, MAJOR shoulder pad action going on!) reminded me of styles I thought I had gratefully left behind in the 1980s, along with feathered-back hair and turquoise eyeshadow.
> Agree with you about the models being painfully thin. I thought fashion was getting away from the anorexic look?
> I guess I liked the bags, though.



Good eye, ElainePG! I read that this was MJ paying homage to Saint Laurent, someone that he admired greatly. 

I’m not sure I got the hats either, but they were designed by Stephen Jones, a British milliner who is known for dramatic and catwalk designs. 


Here is a Saint Laurent hat; maybe Saint Laurent inspired?

I enjoy keeping an eye on MJ, one of my first designer loves. [emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Good eye, ElainePG! I read that this was MJ paying homage to Saint Laurent, someone that he admired greatly.
> 
> I’m not sure I got the hats either, but they were designed by Stephen Jones, a British milliner who is known for dramatic and catwalk designs.
> View attachment 3973736
> 
> Here is a Saint Laurent hat; maybe Saint Laurent inspired?
> 
> I enjoy keeping an eye on MJ, one of my first designer loves. [emoji7]


One thing I did like about the hats (though I didn't know it at the time of the show)... underneath the brim of each starkly black hat, there was a bright contrasting color. Cobalt blue, ruby red, sunshine yellow, the list goes on. I saw it on an instagram post, but now I can't find it. Apparently these linings were sewn in by hand, and for the audience members who were seated during the show, they could see the flashes of color as the models walked by. That's the kind of detail that makes fashion shows fun!


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> One thing I did like about the hats (though I didn't know it at the time of the show)... underneath the brim of each starkly black hat, there was a bright contrasting color. Cobalt blue, ruby red, sunshine yellow, the list goes on. I saw it on an instagram post, but now I can't find it. Apparently these linings were sewn in by hand, and for the audience members who were seated during the show, they could see the flashes of color as the models walked by. That's the kind of detail that makes fashion shows fun!



I didn’t know this either, ElainePG; what a fun detail. This is the kind of thing that I like about MJ.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Has anyone purchased anything from the Grind collection? I just got the Bold EW Tote in saddle (Lord & Taylor had it for $130!!!) and I haven’t ever seen it in person so I’m super anxious for its arrival. Looks kinda big...


----------



## Mimmy

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Has anyone purchased anything from the Grind collection? I just got the Bold EW Tote in saddle (Lord & Taylor had it for $130!!!) and I haven’t ever seen it in person so I’m super anxious for its arrival. Looks kinda big...



I have not purchased anything, ouiouilexiaaussi from the grind collection, but I like it. Sounds like you got a great deal!

Please post a photo when you get it, if you’re so inclined. [emoji3]


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Mimmy said:


> I have not purchased anything, ouiouilexiaaussi from the grind collection, but I like it. Sounds like you got a great deal!
> 
> Please post a photo when you get it, if you’re so inclined. [emoji3]


 
Here she is! Note the pile of paper next to it, lol, they packed it REALLY well! The leather is amazing, it isn’t heavy, and I can easily fit my iPad Pro 10.5 in the diagonal pocket.


----------



## Mimmy

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Here she is! Note the pile of paper next to it, lol, they packed it REALLY well! The leather is amazing, it isn’t heavy, and I can easily fit my iPad Pro 10.5 in the diagonal pocket.



It looks beautiful, ouiouilexiaussi! It also sounds like it will be a very functional tote for you.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Mimmy said:


> It looks beautiful, ouiouilexiaussi! It also sounds like it will be a very functional tote for you.



Thank you! Yes, it’s been a while since I purchased a leather tote; I use smaller shoulder/crossbody bags a lot.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Watched the MJ Fall 2018 Runway Show. Seems like overall MJ received good reviews.
> 
> All the fur in his show was faux. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3973505
> 
> I have no idea what I would do with this pink faux fur stole, but it is my favorite thing from this collection. Maybe I could just cuddle up in it to watch tv.
> View attachment 3973506
> 
> My ‘favorite’ look; and I’m really only lukewarm on this. I don’t think that this will translate into anything that I can wear, especially in FL.
> View attachment 3973507
> 
> SMH on this one. I am thin, but this is painful for me to look at.
> View attachment 3973508
> 
> View attachment 3973509
> 
> View attachment 3973510
> 
> A few looks with bags. Probably nothing that I will/would buy. I will hold judgment until I see what hits the retail market.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!


You can save yourself at least $500 and just buy one of these $16.99 throws at TJ Maxx
https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...-throws/Ultra-Plush-Faux-Fur-Throw/1000332061


----------



## Esquared72

I’ve been using my Sister wallet the past few days and it made me think of you all. Hope you’re doing well!!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> You can save yourself at least $500 and just buy one of these $16.99 throws at TJ Maxx
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/p...-throws/Ultra-Plush-Faux-Fur-Throw/1000332061


Hi faith_ann!

I am thinking that I may just buy this throw now; thanks for posting. I wish it came in pink. 


eehlers said:


> I’ve been using my Sister wallet the past few days and it made me think of you all. Hope you’re doing well!!
> View attachment 3991333
> View attachment 3991334


Hi eehlers!

Hope things are going well with you too. Hope you’re feeling okay. 

Love your sister wallet. I am currently using my black Lex. Nothing beats the older MJ wallets imo.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I’ve been using my Sister wallet the past few days and it made me think of you all. Hope you’re doing well!!
> View attachment 3991333
> View attachment 3991334


Love this color


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hi faith_ann!
> 
> I am thinking that I may just buy this throw now; thanks for posting. I wish it came in pink.
> 
> Hi eehlers!
> 
> Hope things are going well with you too. Hope you’re feeling okay.
> 
> Love your sister wallet. I am currently using my black Lex. Nothing beats the older MJ wallets imo.


here's a pink one

https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/home-shop-by-room-living-room/Marni-Plush-Throw/1000297506


----------



## kateincali

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Here she is! Note the pile of paper next to it, lol, they packed it REALLY well! The leather is amazing, it isn’t heavy, and I can easily fit my iPad Pro 10.5 in the diagonal pocket.


Lovely! It's nice to see some new MJ purchases.

I haven't been keeping up so I didn't know anything about the Grind collection. I looked it up and really like this, but I wish the black version didn't also have black pompoms and beads. It all just blends together as is.


----------



## kateincali

This is unlikely to be answered but if anyone's sent anything into repairs lately, how long did it take and are you happy with the result?

Repairs offered to fix the handle on my Ray Deja Vu, but I'm expecting to move later this year and would hate for it to be sent to the wrong address. I mentioned this and asked about how long it would take, but I haven't heard back. If that kind of email is missed, I'm a little nervous an email with an updated address would be, too.

It's one of my favorite bags and it'll be a few months before I can get it repaired elsewhere. I'll also never ever find it again and I'm anxious about shipping it, anyway. Should I just hold off and have it done locally? Though I would rather MJ handle the repair in case it goes poorly, given the retail of the bag. I don't know what to do.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> here's a pink one
> 
> https://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/product/home-shop-by-room-living-room/Marni-Plush-Throw/1000297506


Oh, you’re good! [emoji177]


faith_ann said:


> This is unlikely to be answered but if anyone's sent anything into repairs lately, how long did it take and are you happy with the result?
> 
> Repairs offered to fix the handle on my Ray Deja Vu, but I'm expecting to move later this year and would hate for it to be sent to the wrong address. I mentioned this and asked about how long it would take, but I haven't heard back. If that kind of email is missed, I'm a little nervous an email with an updated address would be, too.
> 
> It's one of my favorite bags and it'll be a few months before I can get it repaired elsewhere. I'll also never ever find it again and I'm anxious about shipping it, anyway. Should I just hold off and have it done locally? Though I would rather MJ handle the repair in case it goes poorly, given the retail of the bag. I don't know what to do.


I haven’t sent anything into repairs for 2 1/2 years. Like you, I really think that it would be better to have the repair done by MJ. 

Is there anyone you trust, with a stable address? Could they accept it for you, and then send it on to you?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Oh, you’re good! [emoji177]
> 
> I haven’t sent anything into repairs for 2 1/2 years. Like you, I really think that it would be better to have the repair done by MJ.
> 
> Is there anyone you trust, with a stable address? Could they accept it for you, and then send it on to you?


Probably but I try not to bother people if I can help it.

I'm sure it's fine to send it in. I overthink everything.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Probably but I try not to bother people if I can help it.
> 
> I'm sure it's fine to send it in. I overthink everything.



I overthink things too.

So then I stop overthinking something and it gets messed up. 

I know that this didn’t help.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I overthink things too.
> 
> So then I stop overthinking something and it gets messed up.
> 
> I know that this didn’t help.


It really didn't 

So I got this today.

I understand mistakes happen. However, I think that if you're sending a settlement memorandum over for your client to sign that you should REALLY go over it carefully, _especially_ the amount. Because this is obviously not right, though I'll certainly take it.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> It really didn't
> 
> So I got this today.
> 
> I understand mistakes happen. However, I think that if you're sending a settlement memorandum over for your client to sign that you should REALLY go over it carefully, _especially_ the amount. Because this is obviously not right, though I'll certainly take it.



Wow! That will buy you many MJ bags! [emoji1303]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Wow! That will buy you many MJ bags! [emoji1303]


god i wish. a typo is the closest i'm ever getting to $7.5 million lol


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Love this color



I really love the color too. I have so many bags with dark lining and I dig how the color pops.


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> Hi faith_ann!
> 
> I am thinking that I may just buy this throw now; thanks for posting. I wish it came in pink.
> 
> Hi eehlers!
> 
> Hope things are going well with you too. Hope you’re feeling okay.
> 
> Love your sister wallet. I am currently using my black Lex. Nothing beats the older MJ wallets imo.



Thanks, Mimmy! I’m feeling pretty good, thanks. 

I love the older MJ wallets. I use this one and my Zip Clutch often. I should have gotten a Lex. I really like that style.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I really love the color too. I have so many bags with dark lining and I dig how the color pops.


i had a single that color and shouldn't have sold it. it really is pretty.

(i think it's the same color, anyway. i remember it being hard to accurately photograph)


----------



## kateincali

repairs replied and the turn around is up to six weeks, so i sent the ray in today. a little nervous about it. i don't have the best luck lol


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Thanks, Mimmy! I’m feeling pretty good, thanks.
> 
> I love the older MJ wallets. I use this one and my Zip Clutch often. I should have gotten a Lex. I really like that style.



I’m glad that you’re feeling pretty good. 

I have a black Zip Clutch with silver hardware. As far as aesthetics go; it is probably my favorite wallet.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> repairs replied and the turn around is up to six weeks, so i sent the ray in today. a little nervous about it. i don't have the best luck lol


If it’s any help, I’ll keep my fingers crossed. At one time there was a guy there (can’t remember his name) that you could email directly. He even sent an email telling everyone that he was leaving. 

I hope your repair goes well. I am really interested in how it turns out. Hopeful that you’ll be happy with it. 


faith_ann said:


> i had a single that color and shouldn't have sold it. it really is pretty.
> 
> (i think it's the same color, anyway. i remember it being hard to accurately photograph)


That single really is pretty. Thanks for posting. I have one in marine. Although I don’t use it often due to it being small, I plan to keep it. It’s just so pretty!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> repairs replied and the turn around is up to six weeks, so i sent the ray in today. a little nervous about it. i don't have the best luck lol



Fingers crossed for you...it’s such a pretty bag so hopefully it makes it bag to you as good as new.


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> I’m glad that you’re feeling pretty good.
> 
> I have a black Zip Clutch with silver hardware. As far as aesthetics go; it is probably my favorite wallet.



I actually have two Zip Clutches - Black with gold, and pearlized anthracite with silver. Both are gorgeous but I always wish they were a bit lighter in weight. All that hardware sure is pretty but adds quite a bit of heft!


----------



## Esquared72

Okay...going to blame this on cog fog...I have 3 Zip Clutches, not 2. I somehow forgot this metallic purple one! No idea what the actual color is called...I found this at Nordstrom Rack a few years ago. 

I do love me some quilted MJ wallets [emoji173]️


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> I actually have two Zip Clutches - Black with gold, and pearlized anthracite with silver. Both are gorgeous but I always wish they were a bit lighter in weight. All that hardware sure is pretty but adds quite a bit of heft!


Agreed. The Zip Clutch is a bit heavy. Beautiful though. 


eehlers said:


> Okay...going to blame this on cog fog...I have 3 Zip Clutches, not 2. I somehow forgot this metallic purple one! No idea what the actual color is called...I found this at Nordstrom Rack a few years ago.
> 
> I do love me some quilted MJ wallets [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3995968


So pretty!

I missed out on a turquoise one at the Rack. It started out fairly pricey, and I stalked it for awhile. Then it was gone. I waited too long.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

faith_ann said:


> Lovely! It's nice to see some new MJ purchases.
> 
> I haven't been keeping up so I didn't know anything about the Grind collection. I looked it up and really like this, but I wish the black version didn't also have black pompoms and beads. It all just blends together as is.




I agree; the contrasting colors are much better.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

faith_ann said:


> This is unlikely to be answered but if anyone's sent anything into repairs lately, how long did it take and are you happy with the result?
> 
> Repairs offered to fix the handle on my Ray Deja Vu, but I'm expecting to move later this year and would hate for it to be sent to the wrong address. I mentioned this and asked about how long it would take, but I haven't heard back. If that kind of email is missed, I'm a little nervous an email with an updated address would be, too.
> 
> It's one of my favorite bags and it'll be a few months before I can get it repaired elsewhere. I'll also never ever find it again and I'm anxious about shipping it, anyway. Should I just hold off and have it done locally? Though I would rather MJ handle the repair in case it goes poorly, given the retail of the bag. I don't know what to do.



Hmm... good question. Haven’t sent anything in for repairs before, but I did email customer service a week ago asking what material the metal on my Grind tote is, and they said they’d look into it a day later. Today they e-mailed again to tell me that it’s solid brass. So maybe they’re taking a while, but will get back to you soon!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> If it’s any help, I’ll keep my fingers crossed. At one time there was a guy there (can’t remember his name) that you could email directly. He even sent an email telling everyone that he was leaving.
> 
> I hope your repair goes well. I am really interested in how it turns out. Hopeful that you’ll be happy with it.
> 
> That single really is pretty. Thanks for posting. I have one in marine. Although I don’t use it often due to it being small, I plan to keep it. It’s just so pretty!
> View attachment 3995855


Diego and he was great! 

Thanks, so do I.

I don't blame you for keeping it, that's a beautiful shade of blue! I need to use my large red single eventually - it still has the tags on it :/ I've considered selling it but given the market, meh.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Diego and he was great!
> 
> Thanks, so do I.
> 
> I don't blame you for keeping it, that's a beautiful shade of blue! I need to use my large red single eventually - it still has the tags on it :/ I've considered selling it but given the market, meh.


Diego; I knew that you would remember. Yes, he was great. 

I really like the red with silver hardware. [emoji173]️


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I missed out on a turquoise one at the Rack. It started out fairly pricey, and I stalked it for awhile. Then it was gone. I waited too long.


you probably meant the other style wallet, but since i've been stalking this anyway, i figured i'd post a link. buy it so i stop looking at it 

i really want a turquoise w/silver single and wallet at some point.


----------



## kateincali

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Hmm... good question. Haven’t sent anything in for repairs before, but I did email customer service a week ago asking what material the metal on my Grind tote is, and they said they’d look into it a day later. Today they e-mailed again to tell me that it’s solid brass. So maybe they’re taking a while, but will get back to you soon!


They did and a repair - or at least this repair - takes up to six weeks. It's going to be a long six weeks for me!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> you probably meant the other style wallet, but since i've been stalking this anyway, i figured i'd post a link. buy it so i stop looking at it
> 
> i really want a turquoise w/silver single and wallet at some point.



Hehe! Yes, it was the Zip Clutch. This is beautiful though. I would not buy anything that someone else was stalking. I have a code of bargain shopping that probably only makes sense to me. I won’t bore you with the rules. [emoji42]
ETA: I guess this might be called a zip clutch too; I’m not good with all the wallet names.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hehe! Yes, it was the Zip Clutch. This is beautiful though. I would not buy anything that someone else was stalking. I have a code of bargain shopping that probably only makes sense to me. I won’t bore you with the rules. [emoji42]


Ha, well that's very nice of you! I'll never buy it, though. I just like to look at pretty things sometimes.


----------



## Esquared72

So look what I stumbled across at Nordstrom Rack just now! From Resort 08. Has the long strap as well and looks like it’s never really been used. $89. I just about fell over when I saw it! [emoji7]


----------



## Esquared72

And a better picture, now that I am home. I believe this is Susan. [emoji16]


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> And a better picture, now that I am home. I believe this is Susan. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3997761



I bow down to you, eehlers!

At the Rack; how did this MJ bag end up there after all this time?  I know that Nordstrom really doesn’t have a time limit on returns; maybe someone had this treasure in their closet.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

eehlers said:


> So look what I stumbled across at Nordstrom Rack just now! From Resort 08. Has the long strap as well and looks like it’s never really been used. $89. I just about fell over when I saw it! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3997641



What a lucky find and a great deal!!!!  I don’t remember the exact date, but my Mom got me this bag in raspberry/fuchsia over 10 years ago because of my [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ for MJ.  Enjoy your new bag!!!


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> And a better picture, now that I am home. I believe this is Susan. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3997761


that was a great find, congrats!


----------



## kateincali

love


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> I bow down to you, eehlers!
> 
> At the Rack; how did this MJ bag end up there after all this time?  I know that Nordstrom really doesn’t have a time limit on returns; maybe someone had this treasure in their closet.





GeorginaLavender said:


> What a lucky find and a great deal!!!!  I don’t remember the exact date, but my Mom got me this bag in raspberry/fuchsia over 10 years ago because of my [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ for MJ.  Enjoy your new bag!!!





faith_ann said:


> that was a great find, congrats!



Thanks! I stopped into the Rack kind of on a fluke, so it was very much a cool and unexpected find. [emoji16] Nordstrom’s crazy open-ended return policy did me a solid. Lol.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> love



Also love. Is it yours? [emoji7]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Also love. Is it yours? [emoji7]


oh, no, it's for sale. click on the love link


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> love



Ooh...teal. Me likey a lot.


----------



## netter

Mimmy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Watched the MJ Fall 2018 Runway Show. Seems like overall MJ received good reviews.
> All the fur in his show was faux. [emoji3]



That is admirable of the MJ House brand.


----------



## netter

Now that I have Marc Jacobs in my handbag collection I am finding it hard to use any other handbags. My four (two are yet to be picked up at the post office) new MJ handbags are really all that I need right now. I still use a variety of brands for work totes, but for personal carry - it's MBMJ for me at this time.


----------



## kateincali

netter said:


> Now that I have Marc Jacobs in my handbag collection I am finding it hard to use any other handbags. My four (two are yet to be picked up at the post office) new MJ handbags are really all that I need right now. I still use a variety of brands for work totes, but for personal carry - it's MBMJ for me at this time.


nice to see someone else posting in chat! welcome! 

marc jacobs is all that i own. i've tried lots of other designers over the years but MJ is what works best for me, though my last bag is from the 2015 season. 

which styles do you have?


----------



## netter

I don't know if I have already said all of this before, so if I have I apologize for restating: I have just purchased a MBMJ mini Natasha in Cordovan and another one in Black. I have the Classic Natasha  full size in Cordovan in the mail and she should be here within the week.

As far as the two mini Natashas go, it is interesting how different they are from one another. The Black coloured mini is so different from the Cordovan coloured mini bag from size, to hardware shape, to width of shoulder strap, to interior zip pocket (cordovan) and lack of one (black). I like the thinner strap on the Cordovan coloured mini as it sits snug in my narrow shoulders and I can wear it hanging off of my shoulder. While the wider strap of the black mini has to be worn crossbody to stay put. There must be two separate models of the Natasha mini handbags.

Regardless, with these purchases I am experiencing a strange sensation in my body. I think I have reached handbag peace. I hope it lasts. I think it will.


----------



## kateincali

netter said:


> I don't know if I have already said all of this before, so if I have I apologize for restating: I have just purchased a MBMJ mini Natasha in Cordovan and another one in Black. I have the Classic Natasha  full size in Cordovan in the mail and she should be here within the week.
> 
> As far as the two mini Natashas go, it is interesting how different they are from one another. The Black coloured mini is so different from the Cordovan coloured mini bag from size, to hardware shape, to width of shoulder strap, to interior zip pocket (cordovan) and lack of one (black). I like the thinner strap on the Cordovan coloured mini as it sits snug in my narrow shoulders and I can wear it hanging off of my shoulder. While the wider strap of the black mini has to be worn crossbody to stay put. There must be two separate models of the Natasha mini handbags.
> 
> Regardless, with these purchases I am experiencing a strange sensation in my body. I think I have reached handbag peace. I hope it lasts. I think it will.


Yes, there were a few different versions of the mini Natasha.

It's great that you've found styles that work well for you! I don't know if handbag peace exists, though


----------



## netter

The black mini is larger, with the wider strap, and no interior zip pocket with different hardware than the cordovan. The pebbled leather is rougher on the black with larger pebbling (if there is such a word)


----------



## kateincali

netter said:


> The black mini is larger, with the wider strap, and no interior zip pocket with different hardware than the cordovan. The pebbled leather is rougher on the black with larger pebbling (if there is such a word)


the black is marc by marc jacobs and the cordovan is from after marc jacobs collection and marc by marc jacobs merged, so that's one reason for the differences.


----------



## frzsri

Hi all! Just wanted to share my new MJ bag. Have been using this for a few weeks straight and totally enjoying it. Great design, sturdy pebbled leather and so easy to use. [emoji173]️


----------



## netter

faith_ann said:


> the black is marc by marc jacobs and the cordovan is from after marc jacobs collection and marc by marc jacobs merged, so that's one reason for the differences.


Although it is smaller, I like the Cordovan bag most.


----------



## kateincali

frzsri said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to share my new MJ bag. Have been using this for a few weeks straight and totally enjoying it. Great design, sturdy pebbled leather and so easy to use. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003985


This is gorgeous! I really love the Anchor Tote; it's modern and looks like classic MJ. Great choice


----------



## netter

faith_ann said:


> I don't know if handbag peace exists, though


I will let you know in this thread when I have fallen out of handbag peace.


----------



## Cocolo

Hiya. I just got my first MJ bag, a gorg Purple Classic Groovee, according to the EBay Listing. I have been loving RM, Michael Kors, Treesje, soft thick leathers you could chew on.  But now Michael is obsessed with Saffiano, (even a plastic looking line), and Rebecca has forgotten that you have to take more than a cell phone with you when you go out, so I looked for a new designer.  I found the Groovee in EUC though listed NWT.  Even though I did score an 8 year old RM that really WAS NWT, I didn't expect, nor did I get an older NWT bag, but the bag was pristine inside with a little light scuff outside.   But the bag had been conditioned according to my nose, only bad thing.....the leather smell is gone.  Smell like Apple Care tbh, but I'm thoroughly in love with my bag, 
Now, what would be some good choices for my next MJ bag?


----------



## l0veileen

Hi everyone,
Just wondering for those who own the biker backpack, is this normal wear for it to be fraying/become fuzzy at the seams (as shown in the picture)?
Thanks!


----------



## Mimmy

Cocolo said:


> Hiya. I just got my first MJ bag, a gorg Purple Classic Groovee, according to the EBay Listing. I have been loving RM, Michael Kors, Treesje, soft thick leathers you could chew on.  But now Michael is obsessed with Saffiano, (even a plastic looking line), and Rebecca has forgotten that you have to take more than a cell phone with you when you go out, so I looked for a new designer.  I found the Groovee in EUC though listed NWT.  Even though I did score an 8 year old RM that really WAS NWT, I didn't expect, nor did I get an older NWT bag, but the bag was pristine inside with a little light scuff outside.   But the bag had been conditioned according to my nose, only bad thing.....the leather smell is gone.  Smell like Apple Care tbh, but I'm thoroughly in love with my bag,
> Now, what would be some good choices for my next MJ bag?



If you like the chewy leather on your Groovee, how about a Hillier Hobo? They came in many colors, and you can pick up gently used ones at good prices. They still make them, but imo the leather on the older ones is nicer.


----------



## Mimmy

l0veileen said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wondering for those who own the biker backpack, is this normal wear for it to be fraying/become fuzzy at the seams (as shown in the picture)?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4007159
> View attachment 4007160



I don’t own a biker backpack, but this doesn’t seem normal to me, especially as I think your backpack is not that old. 

I would try calling MJ customer service/repairs. 

Maybe someone else will chime in also.


----------



## frzsri

faith_ann said:


> This is gorgeous! I really love the Anchor Tote; it's modern and looks like classic MJ. Great choice



Thank you! I do like the shape and it’s perfect for work and running errands post work. One of my best bag choice, definitely


----------



## kateincali

Cocolo said:


> Hiya. I just got my first MJ bag, a gorg Purple Classic Groovee, according to the EBay Listing. I have been loving RM, Michael Kors, Treesje, soft thick leathers you could chew on.  But now Michael is obsessed with Saffiano, (even a plastic looking line), and Rebecca has forgotten that you have to take more than a cell phone with you when you go out, so I looked for a new designer.  I found the Groovee in EUC though listed NWT.  Even though I did score an 8 year old RM that really WAS NWT, I didn't expect, nor did I get an older NWT bag, but the bag was pristine inside with a little light scuff outside.   But the bag had been conditioned according to my nose, only bad thing.....the leather smell is gone.  Smell like Apple Care tbh, but I'm thoroughly in love with my bag,
> Now, what would be some good choices for my next MJ bag?


Congrats on your new bag!

I second @Mimmy and her suggestion of a Hillier. Also agree that the originals with a Marc by Marc Jacobs nameplate are of better quality than the newer ones with a Marc Jacobs New York nameplate.

I'm assuming you have the Classic Q Groovee with pebbled leather and not the Dr Q. Groovee with smooth leather; other styles in the Classic Q collection include the Ukita, the Fran/Francesca (same style, different sizes), and the Natasha. There are more styles if you google Marc by Marc Jacobs Classic Q.














The leather on the Petal to the Metal Natasha isn't as smooshy, but it's the most popular MBMJ style and there are tons of versions of it.


----------



## kateincali

l0veileen said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wondering for those who own the biker backpack, is this normal wear for it to be fraying/become fuzzy at the seams (as shown in the picture)?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4007159
> View attachment 4007160


It depends how it was used. The wear around the bottom looks normal to me if it was frequently set on the ground or brushed against pavement (bumped against a building, hit a corner, things like that), and either the handle was poorly attached or there was too much in the backpack.

repairs@marcjacobs.com might be able to help you out.


----------



## kateincali

Does Nordstrom display Marc Jacobs now? I remember collection was pulled from stores a few years ago, but I noticed that styles are listed as in stock at a Nordstrom's nearby me. I assume they're on the floor and not simply stocked in the back.

I'm just curious. I basically never leave the house so someone tell me what the outside world is like now.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Does Nordstrom display Marc Jacobs now? I remember collection was pulled from stores a few years ago, but I noticed that styles are listed as in stock at a Nordstrom's nearby me. I assume they're on the floor and not simply stocked in the back.
> 
> I'm just curious. I basically never leave the house so someone tell me what the outside world is like now.



Lol. I don’t get out much myself, but I was in Nordstrom a few weeks ago and they did actually have a Marc Jacobs display on the floor.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Lol. I don’t get out much myself, but I was in Nordstrom a few weeks ago and they did actually have a Marc Jacobs display on the floor.


Thanks! I'll have to check it out sometime. I haven't seen the new bags in person yet.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Does Nordstrom display Marc Jacobs now? I remember collection was pulled from stores a few years ago, but I noticed that styles are listed as in stock at a Nordstrom's nearby me. I assume they're on the floor and not simply stocked in the back.
> 
> I'm just curious. I basically never leave the house so someone tell me what the outside world is like now.



Unfortunately the Nordstrom near me doesn’t carry any MJ bags. 

The Rack does have the ones that I suspect are made for The Rack bags. [emoji853]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Unfortunately the Nordstrom near me doesn’t carry any MJ bags.
> 
> The Rack does have the ones that I suspect are made for The Rack bags. [emoji853]


It's so disappointing :/ At least we'll always have collection...(on ebay)


----------



## netter

faith_ann said:


> I second @Mimmy and her suggestion of a Hillier. Also agree that the originals with a Marc by Marc Jacobs nameplate are of better quality than the newer ones with a Marc Jacobs New York nameplate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The leather on the Petal to the Metal Natasha isn't as smooshy, but it's the most popular MBMJ style and there are tons of versions of it.


I have two of the newer handbags and one of the older version (but brand new, just received) I find both new and older models beautifully made and of great quality. I have two mini Natasha in one of each model and the older model lacks the inside pocket while the older model is roomier. Both are different bags really, but for the shape.

 I love the petal to the metal series of MJ handbags, and would like the blue handbag above.


----------



## kateincali

netter said:


> I have two of the newer handbags and one of the older version (but brand new, just received) I find both new and older models beautifully made and of great quality. I have two mini Natasha in one of each model and the older model lacks the inside pocket while the older model is roomier. Both are different bags really, but for the shape.
> 
> I love the petal to the metal series of MJ handbags, and would like the blue handbag above.


The blue is very pretty in person! It's harder to find than it used to be.

It's nice to hear that the quality of the newer versions is good. When they first came out IMO they looked and felt a little cheap, but I haven't seen any recently.


----------



## kateincali

someone needs to save this poor Kate
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SALE-MARC-...Lock-Shoulder-Crossbody-Bag-Stud/112888394572


----------



## netter

faith_ann said:


> When they first came out IMO they looked and felt a little cheap, but I haven't seen any recently.



In my opinion the old and the new versions are really different handbags, made with different types of leather for each one. The older version feels thicker and stiffer, while the new version feels buttery soft and smooshy, like my cloe paddington - different types of leather - not cheaper. 

Anyways, in terms of the above blue petal to the metal handbag: I am at purse peace right now with my brand new mini Natashas and the classic size and the petal to the metal cross body pouch, but those double birdies may have me flying off to buy that one model. I recently bought like 6 handbags all in the space of about four weeks, so I am not going to buy anything new for a while. There are bills to pay and places to go.


----------



## Mimmy

netter said:


> In my opinion the old and the new versions are really different handbags, made with different types of leather for each one. The older version feels thicker and stiffer, while the new version feels buttery soft and smooshy, like my cloe paddington - different types of leather - not cheaper.
> 
> Anyways, in terms of the above blue petal to the metal handbag: I am at purse peace right now with my brand new mini Natashas and the classic size and the petal to the metal cross body pouch, but those double birdies may have me flying off to buy that one model. I recently bought like 6 handbags all in the space of about four weeks, so I am not going to buy anything new for a while. There are bills to pay and places to go.



I am glad to hear that you are finding the leather on the new MJ bags to be buttery soft and smooshy. 

I have a Pike Place hobo that is a design made after MJ discontinued his MbMJ line. It’s one of my workhorse bags. It carries a lot, even fits a file folder with room to spare for my usual handbag type things. This one has thick, somewhat stiff leather. It’s also a bag that I can carry in the rain without worrying about damaging it. It can be wiped off, and the leather looks fine. 

I’ll be honest, it’s not one of my favorite bags for style, but it is one of my favorites for being very functional. It definitely has a safe place in my collection. 

@ netter - Purse Peace. I just experienced that for 39 days. I really felt very happy with my collection/group of bags. Today I woke up with that urge to find my next great bag. It’s just a twinge right now. I can probably quell if for awhile. Based on past experience, it will become stronger though.


----------



## Mimmy

I have a question for @faith_ann and anyone else who has the answer. 

I occasionally see great MJ bags, usually on eBay that say they are sample bags. The sellers usually post a photo showing a tag inside the bag that says ‘sample not for sale’.

They are often bags that I remember being in production, but often of a material or a color that I don’t remember ever seeing. I am not questioning the authenticity of these bags. I am just wondering, how were people able to buy these? Does/did MJ have sample sales?

Tia!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I have a question for @faith_ann and anyone else who has the answer.
> 
> I occasionally see great MJ bags, usually on eBay that say they are sample bags. The sellers usually post a photo showing a tag inside the bag that says ‘sample not for sale’.
> 
> They are often bags that I remember being in production, but often of a material or a color that I don’t remember ever seeing. I am not questioning the authenticity of these bags. I am just wondering, how were people able to buy these? Does/did MJ have sample sales?
> 
> Tia!


Yeah MJ has sample sales.

Sometimes they are also prototypes or bags used for magazine shoots, runway, etc. - though IDK how often those are marked as samples vs. just not having a tag at all.

EDIT: I edited out the part about not seeing a sample tag on a collection bag out because I have and I'm a moron who doesn't understand why she typed that.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Yeah MJ has sample sales.
> 
> Sometimes they are also prototypes or bags used for magazine shoots, runway, etc. - though IDK how often those are marked as samples vs. just not having a tag at all. I’ve never seen a sample tag on collection, only MBMJ.



Thank you for the info. [emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

I keep looking at small Stams. This is what made me ask about sample bags. 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322942946342
I don’t even really like green. I think I just have the bug to buy a bag. 

This one is too expensive for me anyway.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I keep looking at small Stams. This is what made me ask about sample bags.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/322942946342
> I don’t even really like green. I think I just have the bug to buy a bag.
> 
> This one is too expensive for me anyway.


That's a super pretty colour.

I edited my post where I said I haven't seen a collection bag with a sample tag, because I don't know why I said that. I have owned collection sample bags. I am dumb and very tired.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> That's a super pretty colour.
> 
> I edited my post where I said I haven't seen a collection bag with a sample tag, because I don't know why I said that. I have owned collection sample bags. I am dumb and very tired.



Don’t worry. I don’t think you’re dumb. Hope things have been going okay with you.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Don’t worry. I don’t think you’re dumb. Hope things have been going okay with you.


Aside from turning 30 next month and trying to think of creative ways to live off of potatoes, I guess it's going okay.

It's very sweet to say you don't think I'm dumb, but I also spelled my name wrong earlier so I mean maybe reconsider that statement


----------



## kateincali

I've never had it but rolled ice cream is my new obsession. Has anyone had it and can tell me if I should one day try it or keep it as a fantasy because it's actually awful?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I've never had it but rolled ice cream is my new obsession. Has anyone had it and can tell me if I should one day try it or keep it as a fantasy because it's actually awful?



I have never had rolled ice cream, faith_ann. It looks like something that I should try, as I like all things sweet for the most part. 

Is there a shop near you?

I commute a bit of a distance to work part of my work week. There is a rolled ice cream shop there. It doesn’t look like it is available anywhere near my house. 

Once I try it I will let you know. [emoji3]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I have never had rolled ice cream, faith_ann. It looks like something that I should try, as I like all things sweet for the most part.
> 
> Is there a shop near you?
> 
> I commute a bit of a distance to work part of my work week. There is a rolled ice cream shop there. It doesn’t look like it is available anywhere near my house.
> 
> Once I try it I will let you know.


I hope it's your new favorite thing!

Near-ish to me but it looks like it's worth the small trip. The rolled ice cream tacos look good, too






Honestly I think I like that they're colorful and pretty more than I'm interested in how they taste.


----------



## Mimmy

Your photos are prettier than mine. These are supposed to be actual photos from the shop I can go to though. 




I need to try it soon.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Your photos are prettier than mine. These are supposed to be actual photos from the shop I can go to though.
> View attachment 4013679
> 
> View attachment 4013680
> 
> I need to try it soon.


That first photo does not fit into my instagram fantasy. Reality is cruel.


----------



## Mimmy

@faith_ann made me think that instead of just being a recluse, I should venture out on my day off today. I went to the outlet mall to buy a birthday gift for my friend. She likes Kate Spade (please don’t judge her). Mission accomplished there. 

Saw a lot of what I think are made for outlet MJ bags at Saks Off Fifth. They did have this one though ... 


Not my style, but it was pretty and quirky. I don’t usually have issues with bags being heavy, but I would estimate this one weighs about 7 lbs. [emoji1320]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> @faith_ann made me think that instead of just being a recluse, I should venture out on my day off today. I went to the outlet mall to buy a birthday gift for my friend. She likes Kate Spade (please don’t judge her). Mission accomplished there.
> 
> Saw a lot of what I think are made for outlet MJ bags at Saks Off Fifth. They did have this one though ...
> View attachment 4014807
> 
> Not my style, but it was pretty and quirky. I don’t usually have issues with bags being heavy, but I would estimate this one weighs about 7 lbs. [emoji1320]


For some reason I have always really liked that bag. That's a little heavy, though. Did you happen to notice how much it was, out of pure curiosity?

I'm glad I'm inspiring people to not be like me lol


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> For some reason I have always really liked that bag. That's a little heavy, though. Did you happen to notice how much it was, out of pure curiosity?
> 
> I'm glad I'm inspiring people to not be like me lol



Oh, of course I did!  $449.


----------



## Mimmy

Actually I was hoping to find rolled ice cream. They sometimes have random stuff at the food court; but no rolled ice cream. My Chinese food lunch was only fair. At least I don’t feel sick though.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Oh, of course I did!  $449.


I mean I like it for $44...


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Actually I was hoping to find rolled ice cream. They sometimes have random stuff at the food court; but no rolled ice cream. My Chinese food lunch was only fair. At least I don’t feel sick though.


Sorry your rolled ice cream hunt was unsuccessful. Chinese food is a good compensation, though, even if it was only fair.

In similar sad food news, I got excited last night because someone offered to bring me back my favorite Chinese food that's 40 minutes away. I ordered it and they picked it up...but didn't check to see if the order was right. Spoiler alert: it was not.

I don't know what the word is for grateful but disappointed but that was what it was.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I mean I like it for $44...


Yeah, for $449 it wasn’t even a consideration. 


faith_ann said:


> Sorry your rolled ice cream hunt was unsuccessful. Chinese food is a good compensation, though, even if it was only fair.
> 
> In similar sad food news, I got excited last night because someone offered to bring me back my favorite Chinese food that's 40 minutes away. I ordered it and they picked it up...but didn't check to see if the order was right. Spoiler alert: it was not.
> 
> I don't know what the word is for grateful but disappointed but that was what it was.


Ack! That must have been kind of a confusing feeling. Looking forward to, grateful and then disappointed. Was it at least something you could eat?


----------



## Mimmy

On a happier note this was at the Post Office today. 


I’m a pushover for quilted and push lock things. [emoji7]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Yeah, for $449 it wasn’t even a consideration.
> 
> Ack! That must have been kind of a confusing feeling. Looking forward to, grateful and then disappointed. Was it at least something you could eat?



I finished most of it, but it was ordered by someone who likes rice and pork made various different ways so eating it only disappointed me more.

My TPF app notifications are really up to date. Is it still 2017 for anyone else? I’m using the latest iPhone app.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> On a happier note this was at the Post Office today.
> View attachment 4014828
> 
> I’m a pushover for quilted and push lock things. [emoji7]



Adorable!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Adorable!



Thanks!


----------



## Mimmy

I think I’m in 2018, but way behind on checking the threads. I’m really not. Guess the notifications aren’t working well.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4014884


----------



## Mimmy

Try it again.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4014885
> 
> Try it again.


I uninstalled and reinstalled and I’m still a year behind 

I do get iPhone notifications at least


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I uninstalled and reinstalled and I’m still a year behind
> 
> I do get iPhone notifications at least
> 
> View attachment 4014934



I guess, I won’t try that then.


----------



## Esquared72

Hi y’all. How’s it going? Super stressful at work for me lately which usually gets me craving retail therapy. Found these at my local TJ Maxx. They had Pear as well, but I’m not really into fruity scents. I really like both of these, and perfect for what looks to finally be Spring in the mid-Atlantic. 



I just got a bit of a work bonus recently and thinking I may treat myself to a new bag. I keep getting drawn to the Editor Tote in graphite but am not sure if it will be too big for my day to day needs. I like the burgundy lining with the dark gray. What do you think of this bag?


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Hi y’all. How’s it going? Super stressful at work for me lately which usually gets me craving retail therapy. Found these at my local TJ Maxx. They had Pear as well, but I’m not really into fruity scents. I really like both of these, and perfect for what looks to finally be Spring in the mid-Atlantic.
> View attachment 4017956
> 
> 
> I just got a bit of a work bonus recently and thinking I may treat myself to a new bag. I keep getting drawn to the Editor Tote in graphite but am not sure if it will be too big for my day to day needs. I like the burgundy lining with the dark gray. What do you think of this bag?
> View attachment 4017966
> 
> View attachment 4017967
> 
> View attachment 4017968


Nice finds!

I haven't seen the Editor Tote in person but it reminds me of old MJ - though personally I'd remove the J tag. Love the padlock, though, and it looks like a nice shade of gray.

If you think it might be too big for you, have you seen the Little Big Shot? It's a similar shape but a little smaller. There's a multi-gray version (I'm obsessed with it in pink)


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Nice finds!
> 
> I haven't seen the Editor Tote in person but it reminds me of old MJ - though personally I'd remove the J tag. Love the padlock, though, and it looks like a nice shade of gray.
> 
> If you think it might be too big for you, have you seen the Little Big Shot? It's a similar shape but a little smaller. There's a multi-gray version (I'm obsessed with it in pink)



I love the padlock too...and I would also like to ditch the J tag, but it looks like the padlock and J tag are on the same leather strip. :/

The Little Big Shot is cute! I may have to see what, if any, MJ they have at my closest Nordstrom. I do really like the look of that Editor Tote....


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I love the padlock too...and I would also like to ditch the J tag, *but it looks like the padlock and J tag are on the same leather strip. :/*
> 
> The Little Big Shot is cute! I may have to see what, if any, MJ they have at my closest Nordstrom. I do really like the look of that Editor Tote....


Oh, no, why did they do that?  Honestly something that would be worth spending $20 or so for a leather repair place to change IMO


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Hi y’all. How’s it going? Super stressful at work for me lately which usually gets me craving retail therapy. Found these at my local TJ Maxx. They had Pear as well, but I’m not really into fruity scents. I really like both of these, and perfect for what looks to finally be Spring in the mid-Atlantic.
> View attachment 4017956
> 
> 
> I just got a bit of a work bonus recently and thinking I may treat myself to a new bag. I keep getting drawn to the Editor Tote in graphite but am not sure if it will be too big for my day to day needs. I like the burgundy lining with the dark gray. What do you think of this bag?
> View attachment 4017966
> 
> View attachment 4017967
> 
> View attachment 4017968


Hi eehlers!  Sorry to hear work has been stressful. My work has been fairly stressful too. Glad it’s almost officially the weekend for me. 

I like the Editor tote. I especially like the colors on this one. I don’t really think it’s that big, but then again I haven’t seen it irl. 


faith_ann said:


> Nice finds!
> 
> I haven't seen the Editor Tote in person but it reminds me of old MJ - though personally I'd remove the J tag. Love the padlock, though, and it looks like a nice shade of gray.
> 
> If you think it might be too big for you, have you seen the Little Big Shot? It's a similar shape but a little smaller. There's a multi-gray version (I'm obsessed with it in pink)


I really like the design of the Little Big Shot. I like the canvas strap too. I need to try to find this one to look at in person. My concern with this bag is that from the photos it looks like saffiano leather. I’m all about supple/smooshy leather. Just not a big fan of stiff/crunchy leather. 

I understand that this bag is designed to be structured. I would want to see what the leather is like though. 

I guess I’m in the minority here; I don’t even mind the tag. I would like it to be separate from the padlock, but I’m kind of into logos right now, so I wouldn’t mind it.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I really like the design of the Little Big Shot. I like the canvas strap too. I need to try to find this one to look at in person. My concern with this bag is that from the photos it looks like saffiano leather. I’m all about supple/smooshy leather. Just not a big fan of stiff/crunchy leather.
> 
> I understand that this bag is designed to be structured. I would want to see what the leather is like though.
> 
> I guess I’m in the minority here; I don’t even mind the tag. I would like it to be separate from the padlock, but I’m kind of into logos right now, so I wouldn’t mind it.


The Hibiscus is crossgrain leather so hopefully it's nice. I didn't realize that the Graphite is (poly) coated saffiano fabric, though, which is disappointing. Maybe it's the one bag in that material that doesn't look cheap in person... 

The tag has grown on me a little. It could be worse (cough Michael Kors cough). But I do like modern clean lines, and a hang tag and a padlock on a bag with the double J is a little too busy for me, personally.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> The Hibiscus is crossgrain leather so hopefully it's nice. I didn't realize that the Graphite is (poly) coated saffiano fabric, though, which is disappointing. Maybe it's the one bag in that material that doesn't look cheap in person...
> 
> The tag has grown on me a little. It could be worse (cough Michael Kors cough). But I do like modern clean lines, and a hang tag and a padlock on a bag with the double J is a little too busy for me, personally.



Cross grain leather sounds nicer than saffiano. 

I hear you on the double J hang tag and padlock, being busy. I am really weird about trying to keep things in their original state, so I probably wouldn’t modify the hang tag/padlock though.

Definitely I’ve seen busier. [emoji15]


----------



## kateincali

Tomorrow is April and I turn 30 on the 18th and please where is the time machine I don’t like this help


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Tomorrow is April and I turn 30 on the 18th and please where is the time machine I don’t like this help



I hear ya. This past December I turned 45, which still seems improbable as my mental age stalled out somewhere around age 24.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I hear ya. This past December I turned 45, which still seems improbable as my mental age stalled out somewhere around age 24.


Why don't we get to pick our ages and stay there for as long as we want?

Neither ages are even old. For me, I just haven't especially enjoyed life so far, so the thought of another decade is...exhausting.


----------



## purly

Do you think a 13" macbook would fit in the Editor?


----------



## kateincali

Here’s some poorly shot bag porn while I’m washing dust bags, and a bonus shot of Wesley who just wants you to LOOK at his toy. 

Do not touch the toy. Do not throw the toy. Just. Look. At. Ropey.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Here’s some poorly shot bag porn while I’m washing dust bags, and a bonus shot of Wesley who just wants you to LOOK at his toy.
> 
> Do not touch the toy. Do not throw the toy. Just. Look. At. Ropey.
> 
> View attachment 4024126
> View attachment 4024127
> 
> View attachment 4024136



Thanks for the bag porn, faith! I needed it. 

Wesley is cute and smart. I don’t want people to touch my toys either. [emoji190]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for the bag porn, faith! I needed it.
> 
> Wesley is cute and smart. I don’t want people to touch my toys either. [emoji190]


smart is...smart is not a word typically ascribed to wesley

i'm curious if the bags i don't think fit into my collection

 are the same bags anyone else things are out of place, too

for me it's the gray stam (first photo, third down), the green large gotham (only green bag there), the small red grommet gotham (between the python beat bag and the red calf hair bag), and the memphis jennifer (after the red calf hair)

there's a pink python bag you can't really see in the corner that i'm also on the fence about, as well as the backpack (first bag, first photo). i have more bags not in the photo but i think those are all keepers.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> smart is...smart is not a word typically ascribed to wesley
> 
> i'm curious if the bags i don't think fit into my collection
> 
> are the same bags anyone else things are out of place, too
> 
> for me it's the gray stam (first photo, third down), the green large gotham (only green bag there), the small red grommet gotham (between the python beat bag and the red calf hair bag), and the memphis jennifer (after the red calf hair)
> 
> there's a pink python bag you can't really see in the corner that i'm also on the fence about, as well as the backpack (first bag, first photo). i have more bags not in the photo but i think those are all keepers.



This is a tough question for me, faith_ann. 

I really like the bags in your photos. I think I know what you are suggesting, if you are curating a cohesive collection. I would have trouble recommending letting go of any of the bags that you have mentioned though. 

My current bag collection is small and varied, as far as style and designer.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> smart is...smart is not a word typically ascribed to wesley
> 
> i'm curious if the bags i don't think fit into my collection
> 
> are the same bags anyone else things are out of place, too
> 
> for me it's the gray stam (first photo, third down), the green large gotham (only green bag there), the small red grommet gotham (between the python beat bag and the red calf hair bag), and the memphis jennifer (after the red calf hair)
> 
> there's a pink python bag you can't really see in the corner that i'm also on the fence about, as well as the backpack (first bag, first photo). i have more bags not in the photo but i think those are all keepers.



I’m with Mimmy. I like all of these so tough for me to say what may not belong. I will say my eye keeps going to the green one, so maybe that’s a sign that it ‘sticks out’? Could also be because green is my favorite color.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> This is a tough question for me, faith_ann.
> 
> I really like the bags in your photos. I think I know what you are suggesting, if you are curating a cohesive collection. I would have trouble recommending letting go of any of the bags that you have mentioned though.
> 
> My current bag collection is small and varied, as far as style and designer.





eehlers said:


> I’m with Mimmy. I like all of these so tough for me to say what may not belong. I will say my eye keeps going to the green one, so maybe that’s a sign that it ‘sticks out’? Could also be because green is my favorite color.


Mine might vary in style but designer, not so much. Never did branch out, though I've definitely seen bags from other labels that I would grab if I could. One day, turquoise PS1 with silver hardware. One day...

I love the green gotham, but the chain isn't very long. I tried it with the black gotham's crossbody strap and thought the contrast looked fine, but then I was told otherwise. I have the same problem with the red gotham.


----------



## Esquared72

I have quite a bit of variety in style and brand, but I always end up using either MJ or Alexander Wang bags. Both brands just feel more me. 

Today’s bag - AW Rockie in Matte Grass.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I have quite a bit of variety in style and brand, but I always end up using either MJ or Alexander Wang bags. Both brands just feel more me.
> 
> Today’s bag - AW Rockie in Matte Grass.
> View attachment 4026444


love this


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> love this



Thanks!

Today and for the weekend I am using one of my all time favorites...my Faridah in Midnight. 

When I first got this I carried it for 9 months straight...completely unheard of for me. It’s almost ten years old but I still love it as much as the day that I bought it. And one of the most comfortable shoulder straps EVER. [emoji173]️


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Today and for the weekend I am using one of my all time favorites...my Faridah in Midnight.
> 
> When I first got this I carried it for 9 months straight...completely unheard of for me. It’s almost ten years old but I still love it as much as the day that I bought it. And one of the most comfortable shoulder straps EVER. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4027445


it looks like it's in great shape for a bag nearly a decade old!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

eehlers said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Today and for the weekend I am using one of my all time favorites...my Faridah in Midnight.
> 
> When I first got this I carried it for 9 months straight...completely unheard of for me. It’s almost ten years old but I still love it as much as the day that I bought it. And one of the most comfortable shoulder straps EVER. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4027445



I have this in red, and I completely agree with you—the strap is super comfy.  Also, this bag is relatively light, esp for the size and hardware.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I have quite a bit of variety in style and brand, but I always end up using either MJ or Alexander Wang bags. Both brands just feel more me.
> 
> Today’s bag - *AW Rockie in Matte Grass*.
> View attachment 4026444


I love this bag! Always wanted a Rockie, but somehow never found the right one at the right time. Is it heavy, with the studs at the bottom?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> I love this bag! Always wanted a Rockie, but somehow never found the right one at the right time. Is it heavy, with the studs at the bottom?



I don’t think it’s super heavy, but I usually carry bags on the heavier side (for example, the weight of my Rocco doesn’t really bother me) so I may not be the best judge.


----------



## kateincali

one of my biggest selling regrets is still the croc embossed laser cut rocco w/nickel hardware. it was a sample and i don't think they ever did release it into production, so my chances of finding it again are low. oddly it was larger but not as heavy as the baby rocco i used to have.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> one of my biggest selling regrets is still the croc embossed laser cut rocco w/nickel hardware. it was a sample and i don't think they ever did release it into production, so my chances of finding it again are low. oddly it was larger but not as heavy as the baby rocco i used to have.
> 
> View attachment 4029713
> 
> View attachment 4029714



Oooh...that’s purty. [emoji7]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Oooh...that’s purty. [emoji7]



I know


----------



## blushes_pink

Hi. Im new to marc jacobs. What draws me in is the snapshot bag. 

May i ask, if mJ bags go on sale? Like in the website its $295. Does it goes on sale too?


----------



## Mimmy

blushes_pink said:


> Hi. Im new to marc jacobs. What draws me in is the snapshot bag.
> 
> May i ask, if mJ bags go on sale? Like in the website its $295. Does it goes on sale too?



Many of the MJ bags go on sale on the MJ site and at a variety of departments stores. These sales are often around holidays. 

If you are in the US there will likely be a sale around Memorial Day, May 28th.


----------



## Cocolo

Thanks so much for your suggestions on my next MJ.   I love pebbled leather, the Baby Groovee I have is the Classic, and the pebbled leather is so soft and smooshy.  
The Hillier looks good,    Smooth leathers are fine,  I was just a little fed up with reading 'soft pebbled leather' and ending up with neo-plastic saffiano in it's place. If it's leather.....I want the leather smell.  .....good news on my Groovee, the conditioner or product smell has lifted a bit, and the leather smell is starting to come back.  I'm thinking she cleaned it up just before she listed it.
I am kind of liking the new Editor, does anyone have feedback about those?


----------



## Esquared72

Cocolo said:


> Thanks so much for your suggestions on my next MJ.   I love pebbled leather, the Baby Groovee I have is the Classic, and the pebbled leather is so soft and smooshy.
> The Hillier looks good,    Smooth leathers are fine,  I was just a little fed up with reading 'soft pebbled leather' and ending up with neo-plastic saffiano in it's place. If it's leather.....I want the leather smell.  .....good news on my Groovee, the conditioner or product smell has lifted a bit, and the leather smell is starting to come back.  I'm thinking she cleaned it up just before she listed it.
> I am kind of liking the new Editor, does anyone have feedback about those?



I’m digging the Editor too. Haven’t seen it in person yet though. 

I love my Hillier. I have it in Faded Aluminum. Squishy soft and I use it a lot. The Totally Turnlock Faridah is a great hobo too...posted a pic of mine a few posts back.


----------



## kateincali

The Deja Vu has been shipped back! Two weeks earlier than expected, which is nice. I should get it next week so I can pretend it's my birthday gift.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> The Deja Vu has been shipped back! Two weeks earlier than expected, which is nice. I should get it next week so I can pretend it's my birthday gift.



I was wondering about this, faith_ann. I am really excited to find out how the repair looks. 

Happy early Birthday! [emoji512]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I was wondering about this, faith_ann. I am really excited to find out how the repair looks.
> 
> Happy early Birthday! [emoji512]


thanks! final week of my 20s *cries*


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> thanks! final week of my 20s *cries*



I realize this probably isn’t helpful to hear from an older chick, but my 30s were awesome. Way better than my 20s. I was an idiot in my 20s. And...I am digging my 40s even more than my 30s. May be cold comfort, but just in case it helps you at all to enjoy your birthday.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I realize this probably isn’t helpful to hear from an older chick, but my 30s were awesome. Way better than my 20s. I was an idiot in my 20s. And...I am digging my 40s even more than my 30s. May be cold comfort, but just in case it helps you at all to enjoy your birthday.


Thank you  I'm hoping they'll be better! I don't think it's old or anything, I guess I sort of just feel like the last decade has been a waste and it's sad that my 20's are ending on that note. I should be thinking 'okay, so this is a fresh start' but that is not the way my brain is wired, heh.


----------



## kateincali

aaaand I just got served with an eviction notice due to 'expired fixed term lease'

that's not really how this works (he was supposed to send a notice first that he doesn't want to renew the lease - i mean i just saw him yesterday and he was talking about me being here five years from now, so honestly wtf) but sure, let's end this decade with some more stress!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> aaaand I just got served with an eviction notice due to 'expired fixed term lease'
> 
> that's not really how this works (he was supposed to send a notice first that he doesn't want to renew the lease - i mean i just saw him yesterday and he was talking about me being here five years from now, so honestly wtf) but sure, let's end this decade with some more stress!



Ugh, sorry to hear this faith_ann. How does this work; how long do you have to find a new place?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Ugh, sorry to hear this faith_ann. How does this work; how long do you have to find a new place?



Well it doesn’t work the way he’s doing it...

I don’t know. A proper notice would have been 60 days from the first of a month. An eviction is for when a tenant stays beyond that notice, but he just skipped straight to that. I think he’s expecting the end of the month, which...no.

I was hoping to move late summer, anyway. I just don’t need the stress or annoyance of dealing with this right now.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> aaaand I just got served with an eviction notice due to 'expired fixed term lease'
> 
> that's not really how this works (he was supposed to send a notice first that he doesn't want to renew the lease - i mean i just saw him yesterday and he was talking about me being here five years from now, so honestly wtf) but sure, let's end this decade with some more stress!



Sounds like you have a royal douche bag as a landlord. Sorry faith [emoji17] Hope it gets worked out without too much drama and stress.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> aaaand I just got served with an eviction notice due to 'expired fixed term lease'
> 
> that's not really how this works (he was supposed to send a notice first that he doesn't want to renew the lease - i mean i just saw him yesterday and he was talking about me being here five years from now, so honestly wtf) but sure, let's end this decade with some more stress!


I'm really sorry to hear this, faith_ann. I know you've been hating your place, but having to leave faster than you wanted is definitely NOT what you need right now. He sounds like a real a$$. 
Ugh.
Can you stall him?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I'm really sorry to hear this, faith_ann. I know you've been hating your place, but having to leave faster than you wanted is definitely NOT what you need right now. He sounds like a real a$$.
> Ugh.
> Can you stall him?



Thanks. I can but this isn’t what I wanted to be doing with my life, heh.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Thanks. I can but this isn’t what I wanted to be doing with my life, heh.


No, of course not! Who needs it?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Well it doesn’t work the way he’s doing it...
> 
> I don’t know. A proper notice would have been 60 days from the first of a month. An eviction is for when a tenant stays beyond that notice, but he just skipped straight to that. I think he’s expecting the end of the month, which...no.
> 
> I was hoping to move late summer, anyway. I just don’t need the stress or annoyance of dealing with this right now.



No, you definitely don’t need this. Not a good way to celebrate your birthday either. 

What an a$$!


----------



## kateincali

thanks for the support and letting me vent. I really do appreciate it 

anyway, today in more relevant thread posts...so I can stop stalking it, will someone please buy this pink incognito bag with silver hardware that i've wanted forever?


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> thanks for the support and letting me vent. I really do appreciate it
> 
> anyway, today in more relevant thread posts...so I can stop stalking it, will someone please buy this pink incognito bag with silver hardware that i've wanted forever?



LOL...would love to help you out, and I do like the Incognito, but pink isn’t really my color. [emoji53]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> LOL...would love to help you out, and I do like the Incognito, but *pink isn’t really my color.* [emoji53]


i'm very particular about my shades of pink. well i guess i'm particular about shades of every color...

i was working at the march for science event today and noticed the MJ nylon backpacks are surprisingly popular, like there was some sort of 'college scientists: get your black nylon Marc Jacobs backpack here!' giveaway of unsold merchandise for a last minute tax write-off. i'm only half-kidding. there really was a weird amount of them.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> i'm very particular about my shades of pink. well i guess i'm particular about shades of every color...
> 
> i was working at the march for science event today and noticed the MJ nylon backpacks are surprisingly popular, like there was some sort of 'college scientists: get your black nylon Marc Jacobs backpack here!' giveaway of unsold merchandise for a last minute tax write-off. i'm only half-kidding. there really was a weird amount of them.


How was the March For Science event? Big crowd?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> How was the March For Science event? Big crowd?


no, last year was 15k and this year was only a little over 1k. i don't think it was very well publicized here, or at least very few of the people i've talked to since knew it was happening.

on the plus side, it was a busier day for me (i work ballot initiatives) because people had less to do.


----------



## kateincali

I got the Deja Vu back today and happily it’s all in one piece.

I’m certainly grateful so I hope this doesn’t come off as too picky, but I did expect the repair to look a little cleaner. I’m sure I can get the glue off, though.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I got the Deja Vu back today and happily it’s all in one piece.
> 
> I’m certainly grateful so I hope this doesn’t come off as too picky, but I did expect the repair to look a little cleaner. I’m sure I can get the glue off, though.
> 
> View attachment 4038610
> View attachment 4038611



Yeah, I would expect it to be cleaner. I guess as long as it’s otherwise acceptable, that’s good though.


----------



## Wamgurl

I have this bag in black leather and one in brown suede, so pretty! It’s the MJ Nomad Laces.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Yeah, I would expect it to be cleaner. I guess as long as it’s otherwise acceptable, that’s good though.



Ya I’m definitely happy overall, and it was very nice of them to fix it. I meant it more as general feedback that if you’re sending a bag in, it might not be a perfect repair.


----------



## kateincali

Wamgurl said:


> View attachment 4038846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this bag in black leather and one in brown suede, so pretty! It’s the MJ Nomad Laces.



Gorgeous! I love how it slouches


----------



## Mimmy

Wamgurl said:


> View attachment 4038846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this bag in black leather and one in brown suede, so pretty! It’s the MJ Nomad Laces.



This is beautiful, Wamgurl!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I got the Deja Vu back today and happily it’s all in one piece.
> 
> I’m certainly grateful so I hope this doesn’t come off as too picky, but I did expect the repair to look a little cleaner. I’m sure I can get the glue off, though.
> 
> View attachment 4038610
> View attachment 4038611


That's fairly ugly...  
do you think you can clean it up?
Glad they were able to repair it, though.


----------



## Wamgurl

Mimmy said:


> This is beautiful, Wamgurl!



Thank you! I love this type of bag.  Looks better in person. [emoji173]️


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That's fairly ugly...
> do you think you can clean it up?
> Glad they were able to repair it, though.


I tried and didn't do a very good job, so I set it aside until I have more time. 

It's not a huge deal and I feel rude for being a little disappointed, considering it was repaired for free outside of the warranty. The bag retailed for $5000, though...I obviously didn't pay that but they don't know that. 

I've been spending an awful lot of time lately fixing things I shouldn't have to fix, so I'm probably more annoyed by any tiny thing added to that list than I should be right now.


----------



## Esquared72

I think I need this [emoji173]️


----------



## JVSXOXO

Have any of you shortened a hang tag on your own? Now that it's here, I think that the one on my bag is too long for my liking. I know I could just take it off, but then the bag looks "naked" in that spot. Any tips or tricks?


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I think I need this [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4045699


I like the style but personally have an aversion to contrast stitching. Love the padlock, though.


----------



## kateincali

JVSXOXO said:


> Have any of you shortened a hang tag on your own? Now that it's here, I think that the one on my bag is too long for my liking. I know I could just take it off, but then the bag looks "naked" in that spot. Any tips or tricks?
> 
> View attachment 4046472


Agreed that it looks too long. Can you double up the single strip of leather by looping it through twice? Or maybe connect it to the o ring on the strap or where the strap connects?


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I like the style but personally have an aversion to contrast stitching. Love the padlock, though.


I'm not a huge fan of that white thread against the dark blue either, but the leather looks yummy and I love the padlock, too.


----------



## JVSXOXO

faith_ann said:


> Agreed that it looks too long. Can you double up the single strip of leather by looping it through twice? Or maybe connect it to the o ring on the strap or where the strap connects?



I took your advice and am much happier with the length now!


----------



## kateincali

JVSXOXO said:


> View attachment 4049224
> 
> 
> 
> I took your advice and am much happier with the length now!


I'm glad it worked out! I think that's a better length for it, too, it looks great.


----------



## JVSXOXO

faith_ann said:


> I'm glad it worked out! I think that's a better length for it, too, it looks great.


I agree, much better now!


----------



## Esquared72

I met a friend for lunch yesterday, and there’s an Off Saks in a nearby shopping center so I stopped in to see what’s what. I ended up getting this MJ bag as I needed a smaller, lighter weight shoulder bag than what I usually carry, but more structured than my Natasha. It’s a made for outlet style called the Empire City Messenger, but I like the setup better than the original. Has a pretty deep zip pocket in the front of the flap rather than the whole flap being a big pocket. If I didn’t know it was an outlet style, I wouldn’t be able to tell. The only tip off is no dust bag. Beyond that - great leather, substantial hardware and really well made. Plus love the Steel Grey color - it has a bit of an undertone of slate blue.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I met a friend for lunch yesterday, and there’s an Off Saks in a nearby shopping center so I stopped in to see what’s what. I ended up getting this MJ bag as I needed a smaller, lighter weight shoulder bag than what I usually carry, but more structured than my Natasha. It’s a made for outlet style called the Empire City Messenger, but I like the setup better than the original. Has a pretty deep zip pocket in the front of the flap rather than the whole flap being a big pocket. If I didn’t know it was an outlet style, I wouldn’t be able to tell. The only tip off is no dust bag. Beyond that - great leather, substantial hardware and really well made. Plus love the Steel Grey color - it has a bit of an undertone of slate blue.
> View attachment 4051760


Lovely choice! It's a classic style, and I'm partial to SHW.

I'm still curious how we're supposed to know which bags are mainline and which are *made for. Maybe the tags are different but I haven't been able to compare them. I thought the Marc Jacobs New York label would possibly become an outlet marker, but I noticed it's still on some of the mainline styles.

* we're all just acknowledging, though MJ won't, that there are made for outlet bags, right?


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Lovely choice! It's a classic style, and I'm partial to SHW.
> 
> I'm still curious how we're supposed to know which bags are mainline and which are *made for. Maybe the tags are different but I haven't been able to compare them. I thought the Marc Jacobs New York label would possibly become an outlet marker, but I noticed it's still on some of the mainline styles.
> 
> * we're all just acknowledging, though MJ won't, that there are made for outlet bags, right?



Lol...I know. The only reason I really figured it out is because when I did a search for the style number, the results were mostly Nordstrom Rack. 

Otherwise I am not really sure how we’re supposed to know. With this one, maybe because it has fewer embellishments? Not as much hardware, no charms, no dust bag. Definitely not from how it’s made...I would put this up against any of the current mainline bags. Would be nice if MJ would fess up...lots of brands do it...but most also have some type of differentiator...different lining, different name/logo graphics, wording on the tag, etc.


----------



## Esquared72

On another note, I was going to get a web strap for this bag. Find them super comfy. But the ones on the MJ site? All gold hardware. Boo. Me likey silver and gunmetal. :/


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Lol...I know. The only reason I really figured it out is because when I did a search for the style number, the results were mostly Nordstrom Rack.
> 
> Otherwise I am not really sure how we’re supposed to know. With this one, maybe because it has fewer embellishments? Not as much hardware, no charms, no dust bag. Definitely not from how it’s made...I would put this up against any of the current mainline bags. Would be nice if MJ would fess up...lots of brands do it...but most also have some type of differentiator...different lining, different name/logo graphics, wording on the tag, etc.


I found this from January and while it doesn't say items are being made specifically for outlets, it's probably as close to an admission as we'll get.

Sounds like merging the lines isn't working out too well.

https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...lose-london-store-and-other-european-outposts


> During LVMH’s annual meeting in April 2014, chief executive Bernard Arnaultsaid the Marc Jacobs business was generating a billion dollars a year in retail revenue, thought to include royalties from its partnership with Coty, which manufactures and distributes Marc Jacobs fragrances.
> 
> However, Marc Jacobs’ consolidated retail revenues, not including fragrance, have more than halved in the past three-to-four years, dropping from around $650 million to about $300 million, according to a source familiar with the business. (Industry analysts have also published similar estimates.) *A significant proportion — from a quarter to a third — of Marc Jacobs' retail sales are generated by outlets, where the brand’s clothing and accessories are sold at a discount.*
> 
> The drop in revenue can be traced to 2015, when LVMH announced its decision to unify Marc by Marc Jacobs and the main collection under a single brand umbrella, with British designer Luella Bartley and (accessories guru) Katie Hillier — who were hired in 2013 to craft a refreshed identity and product offering for the company's second line — leaving their posts. (Hillier continued to consult on accessories.)


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> I met a friend for lunch yesterday, and there’s an Off Saks in a nearby shopping center so I stopped in to see what’s what. I ended up getting this MJ bag as I needed a smaller, lighter weight shoulder bag than what I usually carry, but more structured than my Natasha. It’s a made for outlet style called the Empire City Messenger, but I like the setup better than the original. Has a pretty deep zip pocket in the front of the flap rather than the whole flap being a big pocket. If I didn’t know it was an outlet style, I wouldn’t be able to tell. The only tip off is no dust bag. Beyond that - great leather, substantial hardware and really well made. Plus love the Steel Grey color - it has a bit of an undertone of slate blue.
> View attachment 4051760


Great color bag, *eehlers*. And that pocket in the front looks handy. Do you use it for your phone?


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Great color bag, *eehlers*. And that pocket in the front looks handy. Do you use it for your phone?



Thanks! I do use it for my phone, as well as a pen and some lip balm.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I found this from January and while it doesn't say items are being made specifically for outlets, it's probably as close to an admission as we'll get.
> 
> Sounds like merging the lines isn't working out too well.
> 
> https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...lose-london-store-and-other-european-outposts



This was an interesting read, faith_ann. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I found this from January and while it doesn't say items are being made specifically for outlets, it's probably as close to an admission as we'll get.
> 
> Sounds like merging the lines isn't working out too well.
> 
> https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...lose-london-store-and-other-european-outposts


Thanks for the link, @faith_ann . The article was interesting. 
Shows how clueless I am... I never knew MJ was part of LVMH.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the link, @faith_ann . The article was interesting.
> Shows how clueless I am... I never knew MJ was part of LVMH.


Additional useless info: Marc Jacobs himself only shares a 20% equal interest with Robert Duffy.

I crashed and burned spectacularly at starting my own business, so what do I know, but I don't understand why MBMJ was shuttered when it accounted for 80% of revenue. Wouldn't it have made more sense to expand MBMJ and scale down collection? Why not, say, 10 collection bags a season and a handful of those styles be new versions of popular bags like the stam and single? It seems like that would have given MJ an 'exclusive' feel again.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Additional useless info: Marc Jacobs himself only shares a 20% equal interest with Robert Duffy.
> 
> I crashed and burned spectacularly at starting my own business, so what do I know, but I don't understand why MBMJ was shuttered when it accounted for 80% of revenue. Wouldn't it have made more sense to expand MBMJ and scale down collection? Why not, say, 10 collection bags a season and a handful of those styles be new versions of popular bags like the stam and single? It seems like that would have given MJ an 'exclusive' feel again.


Makes perfect sense to me. 
Then again, I know from nothing about high finance. 
Or any sort of retail, other than retail therapy.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Additional useless info: Marc Jacobs himself only shares a 20% equal interest with Robert Duffy.
> 
> I crashed and burned spectacularly at starting my own business, so what do I know, but I don't understand why MBMJ was shuttered when it accounted for 80% of revenue. Wouldn't it have made more sense to expand MBMJ and scale down collection? Why not, say, 10 collection bags a season and a handful of those styles be new versions of popular bags like the stam and single? It seems like that would have given MJ an 'exclusive' feel again.



I also found it interesting that Marc Jacobs only shares 20% equal interest with Robert Duffy.

I also wonder why if the MbMJ brand was so popular, it was discontinued. I really liked the MbMJ bags. Of course the collection bags were in a league of their own. Sadly now, I don’t think that the blended MJ brand really is a great representation of either. 

I suppose it’s possible/probable that a lot of the business decisions are no longer even made by him. I’m not sure how involved in designing the bags he is either?

I looked up MJ’s estimated net worth, and the most recent figure I could find was $100 million. Maybe he’s happy to just live his life right now. I’m hoping that something inspires him to take a different path with his company/designs, but financially I guess he doesn’t really need to. 

I think that I will probably always look at MJ’s bags, as long as they are made. 

I am just hoping to find that Marc Jacobs bag that I have to have. I wish it was a new design, but right now it is a small Stam; or maybe a Paradise Kate ... [emoji3]


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> I am just hoping to find that Marc Jacobs bag that I have to have. I wish it was a new design, but right now it is *a small Stam*; or maybe a Paradise Kate ... [emoji3]


My Little Stam was one of the first bags I bought after I joined tPF (from another tPF member), when I first learned about MJ. Still love this bag, though it's a bit too small to use except on weekends. The leather is amazing.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I also found it interesting that Marc Jacobs only shares 20% equal interest with Robert Duffy.
> 
> I also wonder why if the MbMJ brand was so popular, it was discontinued. I really liked the MbMJ bags. Of course the collection bags were in a league of their own. Sadly now, I don’t think that the blended MJ brand really is a great representation of either.
> 
> I suppose it’s possible/probable that a lot of the business decisions are no longer even made by him. I’m not sure how involved in designing the bags he is either?
> 
> I looked up MJ’s estimated net worth, and the most recent figure I could find was $100 million. Maybe he’s happy to just live his life right now. I’m hoping that something inspires him to take a different path with his company/designs, but financially I guess he doesn’t really need to.
> 
> I think that I will probably always look at MJ’s bags, as long as they are made.
> 
> I am just hoping to find that Marc Jacobs bag that I have to have. I wish it was a new design, but right now it is a small Stam; or maybe a Paradise Kate ... [emoji3]


The contemporary creative director was recently fired and it sounds like MJ will be taking on a more active role (previously he was  apparently mostly involved with runway). I hope that's a step in the right direction toward a more cohesive look.

I (obviously) highly recommend getting a Kate. It's lightweight and the perfect everyday bag. I have it in black and fuchsia and hope to add blue, green, and gray eventually.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> The contemporary creative director was recently fired and it sounds like MJ will be taking on a more active role (previously he was  apparently mostly involved with runway). I hope that's a step in the right direction toward a more cohesive look.
> 
> I (obviously) highly recommend getting a Kate. It's lightweight and the perfect everyday bag. I have it in black and fuchsia and hope to add blue, green, and gray eventually.



Thanks for this article too!

MJ taking on a more active role again sounds promising to me. 

I’m going to continue looking for a small Stam or Kate; or maybe both. Ack, I am really trying to continue to downsize the amount of stuff that I own!


----------



## pookybear

Hello! Haven’t been here in awhile since MJ has become zzz recently with all the changes  hope MJ coming back will help turn things around! I miss the MBMJ days and am puzzled as well why they ended it 

But, I do want to chime in as well - love the Kate! It’s the only MJ bag I have left! Was a pain to find as well, I’m still envious of faith’s fuchsia one [emoji12]


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Hello! Haven’t been here in awhile since MJ has become zzz recently with all the changes  hope MJ coming back will help turn things around! I miss the MBMJ days and am puzzled as well why they ended it
> 
> But, I do want to chime in as well - love the Kate! It’s the only MJ bag I have left! Was a pain to find as well, I’m still envious of faith’s fuchsia one [emoji12]



Hey, nice to see you post! Hope you’re well.

I do love mine but am still haunted by the true pink one that I saw on Posh years ago. It was $$$ and the user was deactivated anyway. Only one I ever saw.


----------



## pookybear

faith_ann said:


> Hey, nice to see you post! Hope you’re well.
> 
> I do love mine but am still haunted by the true pink one that I saw on Posh years ago. It was $$$ and the user was deactivated anyway. Only one I ever saw.



Omg true pink? I’ll pretend I didn’t hear that. I barely ever see any at all, there like the MJ unicorn aside from the sweet punk line.

I’ve been well, just been busy adulting - being responsible and putting myself on ban island until I sell stuff to fund new bags. I did snag a AW iridescent Rocco though, hopefully it’s legit and ok condition since seller seems iffy - I had to repurchase this bag after I sold mine last yr, just can’t do without unicorn iridescent bags and kept thinking about it.. it was a pain to find again though! 

How are you? Still in SD area?


----------



## kateincali

pookybear said:


> Omg true pink? I’ll pretend I didn’t hear that. I barely ever see any at all, there like the MJ unicorn aside from the sweet punk line.
> 
> I’ve been well, just been busy adulting - being responsible and putting myself on ban island until I sell stuff to fund new bags. I did snag a AW iridescent Rocco though, hopefully it’s legit and ok condition since seller seems iffy - I had to repurchase this bag after I sold mine last yr, just can’t do without unicorn iridescent bags and kept thinking about it.. it was a pain to find again though!
> 
> How are you? Still in SD area?



Yeah, still near downtown SD. I'm trying to relocate up toward LA for a job but it's been tough.

I wish I had thought to save a photo of it. I don't remember pink being a listed color so I'm nearly certain it was a sample.

I hope the AW works out for you! Everyone needs at least one iridescent bag in their life.

I'm not buying these days but I occasionally look and you're right, you never see sweet punks listed anymore, aside from bisque Debbie's in poor condition. I have most of the SPs that I wanted but hopefully I'll get my hands on the rest of them eventually.


----------



## kateincali

A couple PFers took a few bags off my hand this weekend, which motivated me to do a final once over. Since I haven’t purchased anything in ages, I’m running out of bags to convince myself to part with.

Talk me into keeping or talk me out of it.



1. Memphis Jennifer. 85% convinced I should let it go. I do like the colors but I’ve also had it five years without using it.

2. Garbo Single Crossbody. I would likely keep this if I hadn’t dropped it - it has a few small scuffs/marks now and I wonder if I’m too clumsy for a light bag. I have a Garbo Camille that the same color (but different finish/not quilted, so it’s slightly lighter) but the Camille is a more ‘adult’ bag.



3. Green Gotham. Love it. I just wish it had a crossbody strap.

4. Red Mate. It’s pretty but my large red Single is a similar shade, though with SHW.



5. Ostrich Multipockets. I’ve listed these on/off for awhile. I can’t tell if I like them or if I like that they’re hard to find. I’m not a huge fan of the strap drop on either.

6. Wristlet. I don’t know. It’s fun but maybe too girly for me. Good for concerts and the like, though.



7. I have several scarves but don’t wear scarves. Blue is the one color scarf I have that I’m most likely to not wear, so I guess this is a no brainer. But if I was going to own a blue scarf, it would have studs and be paisley.


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> A couple PFers took a few bags off my hand this weekend, which motivated me to do a final once over. Since I haven’t purchased anything in ages, I’m running out of bags to convince myself to part with.
> 
> Talk me into keeping or talk me out of it.
> 
> View attachment 4061309
> 
> 1. Memphis Jennifer. 85% convinced I should let it go. I do like the colors but I’ve also had it five years without using it.
> 
> 2. Garbo Single Crossbody. I would likely keep this if I hadn’t dropped it - it has a few small scuffs/marks now and I wonder if I’m too clumsy for a light bag. I have a Garbo Camille that the same color (but different finish/not quilted, so it’s slightly lighter) but the Camille is a more ‘adult’ bag.
> 
> View attachment 4061311
> 
> 3. Green Gotham. Love it. I just wish it had a crossbody strap.
> 
> 4. Red Mate. It’s pretty but my large red Single is a similar shade, though with SHW.
> 
> View attachment 4061313
> 
> 5. Ostrich Multipockets. I’ve listed these on/off for awhile. I can’t tell if I like them or if I like that they’re hard to find. I’m not a huge fan of the strap drop on either.
> 
> 6. Wristlet. I don’t know. It’s fun but maybe too girly for me. Good for concerts and the like, though.
> 
> View attachment 4061315
> 
> 7. I have several scarves but don’t wear scarves. Blue is the one color scarf I have that I’m most likely to not wear, so I guess this is a no brainer. But if I was going to own a blue scarf, it would have studs and be paisley.


To keep or not to keep is such a difficult game! I'm not familiar with most of the bags you posted, so maybe I'm not the best person to be giving advice... 
1.      Memphis Jennifer - If you’ve had this bag for 5 years without using it AND when you pull it out now aren’t excited to start using it, I would let it go. The chain strap is pretty cool though.

2.      Garbo Single Crossbody – I think this is a cute bag, but do the scuffs really bother you? Can you buff them out?

3.      Green Gotham – I’m not familiar with this bag, does it have loops where you can attach a strap if you had one? You could always use it as an accessory bag for when you travel and put it in your suitcase. Either way, I think you should keep it.

4.      Red Mate – I’m on the fence about this one. Do you really like to match your hardware to your outfit and maybe need both options? (Is that something people do?) Otherwise, they are pretty similar but the Single is a bit more classic looking, could just be the rectangular shape vs square shape.

5.      Ostrich multipockets – I totally get wanting to hang onto something because it’s hard to find. That makes it really hard for me to be objective when getting rid of stuff. What if I change my mind after getting rid of it? Would I be devastated? And sometimes the answer is yes, so I put it back in my closet until I forget about it, only to discover it the next time a closet clean-out is in order Then, I ask myself the same question. For me, it’s been easier to let stuff go this way. What about just keeping your favorite one of the two?

6.      Wristlet- This is cute. If you have a use for it, I would keep it.

7.      Scarf – Let it go. But before you do, lay it out and take a pic of it. It might look really awesome as a picture hanging on your wall. Then again, I guess you could frame the scarf itself, but then you wouldn’t make any bank on it…but it would always be there if you one day became a scarf lady


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> A couple PFers took a few bags off my hand this weekend, which motivated me to do a final once over. Since I haven’t purchased anything in ages, I’m running out of bags to convince myself to part with.
> 
> Talk me into keeping or talk me out of it.
> 
> View attachment 4061309
> 
> 1. Memphis Jennifer. 85% convinced I should let it go. I do like the colors but I’ve also had it five years without using it.
> 
> 2. Garbo Single Crossbody. I would likely keep this if I hadn’t dropped it - it has a few small scuffs/marks now and I wonder if I’m too clumsy for a light bag. I have a Garbo Camille that the same color (but different finish/not quilted, so it’s slightly lighter) but the Camille is a more ‘adult’ bag.
> 
> View attachment 4061311
> 
> 3. Green Gotham. Love it. I just wish it had a crossbody strap.
> 
> 4. Red Mate. It’s pretty but my large red Single is a similar shade, though with SHW.
> 
> View attachment 4061313
> 
> 5. Ostrich Multipockets. I’ve listed these on/off for awhile. I can’t tell if I like them or if I like that they’re hard to find. I’m not a huge fan of the strap drop on either.
> 
> 6. Wristlet. I don’t know. It’s fun but maybe too girly for me. Good for concerts and the like, though.
> 
> View attachment 4061315
> 
> 7. I have several scarves but don’t wear scarves. Blue is the one color scarf I have that I’m most likely to not wear, so I guess this is a no brainer. But if I was going to own a blue scarf, it would have studs and be paisley.



This is a really hard question, faith_ann. For the last couple of years I have been doing a fairly major closet purge. I have tried to be ruthless. My opinion is going to be biased towards letting things go. 

1. Memphis Jennifer- based on lack of wear, I would sell. 
2. Garbo crossbody- sounds like you really like this bag still, keep for now. 
3. Green Gotham-since it’s love, keep. 
4. Mate in red- since you really like your red single more, sell. 
5. Ostrich multipockets- these are tough for me to say sell on because they are rare. I recently sold a Gucci bag that previously was one of my favorites. I don’t think that I will ever find another one in this leather in great condition, but I’m still glad that I sold it. I just wasn’t reaching for it anymore. So I will say sell, with reservations. 
6. Wristlet- since you have a use for it, keep. Resale on MJ slg’s is not great right now. It’s also very cute and pink!
7. Scarf-love this! If you don’t think that you will wear it though, sell. What is resale on MJ scarfs like?

These of course are just my thoughts and may be the wrong decisions for you. [emoji53]


----------



## kateincali

I really appreciate the input @Mimmy  and @BigTexy 

1. Letting the Jennifer go (finally) is the reasonable thing to do. I like the colors, but I could always eventually replace it with a different Memphis style that would work better for me, like the Robert Leslie






2. Garbo Single. Undecided so setting aside for now. The scuffs/marks do bother me, but they aren't major. I might get over it.

3. Green Gotham. @BigTexy Oh, how I wish I went anywhere and had that use for it. I could attach another strap but the problem is finding something that doesn't clash with the green. Maybe I should have mentioned that I have it in black, too, and since it has a crossbody strap, I use it often. I might just try the green at a higher price with a best offer and see if it does anything.



4. Red Mate. @BigTexy No, I don't match hardware to anything I'm wearing, but it really is too similar to the single that I prefer. I think this goes into the same box as the Jennifer.

5. Ostrich Multipockets. OK, if @Mimmy can sell a bag that was one of her favorites and not regret it, I can sell a bag(s) that isn't even in my top ten.

6. MBMJ wristlet. I forgot that I have a Gotham wristlet that's more my style (it's a different shade of pink IRL) so I think the MBMJ needs to go.




7. Scarf. @BigTexy Framing it is a fun idea, but I'm big on the modern minimalism style so that wouldn't work for me.

@Mimmy I don't know what scarves sell for these days. It's not much of a factor with this, though...unless it's only like $10. I'll just list it with a best offer and see what happens.

I also won't use the black version of it that I have, either, but it's black so I don't care.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> I really appreciate the input @Mimmy  and @BigTexy
> 
> 1. Letting the Jennifer go (finally) is the reasonable thing to do. I like the colors, but I could always eventually replace it with a different Memphis style that would work better for me, like the Robert Leslie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Garbo Single. Undecided so setting aside for now. The scuffs/marks do bother me, but they aren't major. I might get over it.
> 
> 3. Green Gotham. @BigTexy Oh, how I wish I went anywhere and had that use for it. I could attach another strap but the problem is finding something that doesn't clash with the green. Maybe I should have mentioned that I have it in black, too, and since it has a crossbody strap, I use it often. I might just try the green at a higher price with a best offer and see if it does anything.
> View attachment 4062660
> 
> 
> 4. Red Mate. @BigTexy No, I don't match hardware to anything I'm wearing, but it really is too similar to the single that I prefer. I think this goes into the same box as the Jennifer.
> 
> 5. Ostrich Multipockets. OK, if @Mimmy can sell a bag that was one of her favorites and not regret it, I can sell a bag(s) that isn't even in my top ten.
> 
> 6. MBMJ wristlet. I forgot that I have a Gotham wristlet that's more my style (it's a different shade of pink IRL) so I think the MBMJ needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7. Scarf. @BigTexy Framing it is a fun idea, but I'm big on the modern minimalism style so that wouldn't work for me.
> 
> @Mimmy I don't know what scarves sell for these days. It's not much of a factor with this, though...unless it's only like $10. I'll just list it with a best offer and see what happens.
> 
> I also won't use the black version of it that I have, either, but it's black so I don't care.
> View attachment 4062669



This may sound tacky, but can you use the strap from your black Gotham on your green one? Granted...it’s not a color match but would be a hardware match. I feel like with crossbody bags you can get away with different color straps - or maybe look into a patterned guitar style strap that might have that shade of green in it? It looks similar to the green of my Wellington french wallet which I love....it’s a great shade of green.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> This may sound tacky, but can you use the strap from your black Gotham on your green one? Granted...it’s not a color match but would be a hardware match. I feel like with crossbody bags you can get away with different color straps - or maybe look into a patterned guitar style strap that might have that shade of green in it? It looks similar to the green of my Wellington french wallet which I love....it’s a great shade of green.



I’ve considered that but wasn’t sure how much I liked the black and green combo. It would be convenient, though.


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> I’ve considered that but wasn’t sure how much I liked the black and green combo. It would be convenient, though.


I like @eehlers idea of a guitar strap too. I've been contemplating trying one out on my Longchamp LP Cuir, but I'm not sure if it's me, plus it's hard to find the right one. I like it on other people though.
Modern minimalism is so cool! I wish I was disciplined enough to pull it off, so I settled for more of a Scandi look. Plus, it's easier to incorporate all the interesting things I find at the flea markets here.


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> I like @eehlers idea of a guitar strap too. I've been contemplating trying one out on my Longchamp LP Cuir, but I'm not sure if it's me, plus it's hard to find the right one. I like it on other people though.
> Modern minimalism is so cool! I wish I was disciplined enough to pull it off, so I settled for more of a Scandi look. Plus, it's easier to incorporate all the interesting things I find at the flea markets here.


The guitar strap idea is a good idea and likewise, I like it on either people. I don't think it's for me, though.

Oh, preferring the style I do has less to do with discipline and more to do with having OCD lol It's better just not to have things around that I feel the need to constantly clean or rearrange. I'm trying to get over that in small steps - I bought some tropical themed decor I happened across yesterday because that's what I actually like, but taking it out of the bags is a whole other thing, heh.


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> The guitar strap idea is a good idea and likewise, I like it on either people. I don't think it's for me, though.
> 
> Oh, preferring the style I do has less to do with discipline and more to do with having OCD lol It's better just not to have things around that I feel the need to constantly clean or rearrange. I'm trying to get over that in small steps - I bought some tropical themed decor I happened across yesterday because that's what I actually like, but taking it out of the bags is a whole other thing, heh.



I ordered a guitar strap off of Etsy recently to use with the new MJ messenger bag, as well as with my black Givenchy Pandora. It’s got black, blue and gray in it. Will share pictures once I receive. I am not sure if it’s really me either, but I actually find the wide webbed straps to just be really comfortable on the shoulder so figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> I ordered a guitar strap off of Etsy recently to use with the new MJ messenger bag, as well as with my black Givenchy Pandora. It’s got black, blue and gray in it. Will share pictures once I receive. I am not sure if it’s really me either, but I actually find the wide webbed straps to just be really comfortable on the shoulder so figured I would give it a shot.



Hmm, I definitely want to see photos. My mind can probably be changed on this.


----------



## Esquared72

My Etsy strap was delivered today. As promised...pictures. [emoji16]
With both the MJ messenger in Steel Grey and with the medium Pandora, along with a picture of the back of the strap. I’m really happy with it and it’s really comfortable on the shoulder. Super long, so no matter what height you are you can find a good length for either crossbody or shoulder wear. The Etsy shop is Lobster Rock Workshop if you want to check them out.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> My Etsy strap was delivered today. As promised...pictures. [emoji16]
> With both the MJ messenger in Steel Grey and with the medium Pandora, along with a picture of the back of the strap. I’m really happy with it and it’s really comfortable on the shoulder. Super long, so no matter what height you are you can find a good length for either crossbody or shoulder wear. The Etsy shop is Lobster Rock Workshop if you want to check them out.
> View attachment 4064968
> View attachment 4064970
> View attachment 4064971
> View attachment 4064972


The strap looks amazing! Not at all what I was picturing when I thought of a guitar strap.


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> My Etsy strap was delivered today. As promised...pictures. [emoji16]
> With both the MJ messenger in Steel Grey and with the medium Pandora, along with a picture of the back of the strap. I’m really happy with it and it’s really comfortable on the shoulder. Super long, so no matter what height you are you can find a good length for either crossbody or shoulder wear. The Etsy shop is Lobster Rock Workshop if you want to check them out.
> View attachment 4064968
> View attachment 4064970
> View attachment 4064971
> View attachment 4064972



Beautiful, eehlers!


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> The strap looks amazing! Not at all what I was picturing when I thought of a guitar strap.





Mimmy said:


> Beautiful, eehlers!



Thanks! It was about $60 with shipping...so not super cheap, but given I have a few bags I can use this with, I think it’s a sound investment. Though I now want comfy webbed straps on all of my bags. Lol.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> My Etsy strap was delivered today. As promised...pictures. [emoji16]
> With both the MJ messenger in Steel Grey and with the medium Pandora, along with a picture of the back of the strap. I’m really happy with it and it’s really comfortable on the shoulder. Super long, so no matter what height you are you can find a good length for either crossbody or shoulder wear. The Etsy shop is Lobster Rock Workshop if you want to check them out.
> View attachment 4064968
> View attachment 4064970
> View attachment 4064971
> View attachment 4064972


This strap looks great. Reminds me of those million-dollar ones from Valentino. Perfect match with the bag.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

eehlers said:


> My Etsy strap was delivered today. As promised...pictures. [emoji16]
> With both the MJ messenger in Steel Grey and with the medium Pandora, along with a picture of the back of the strap. I’m really happy with it and it’s really comfortable on the shoulder. Super long, so no matter what height you are you can find a good length for either crossbody or shoulder wear. The Etsy shop is Lobster Rock Workshop if you want to check them out.
> View attachment 4064968
> View attachment 4064970
> View attachment 4064971
> View attachment 4064972



Wow, looks great! Makes me want a strap! Side Note: I have a weird thing about the Pandora bag... when I first saw it (on a blogger) I thought it was weird, but then I saw how versatile it was and now I kinda want one. Lol.


----------



## Esquared72

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Wow, looks great! Makes me want a strap! Side Note: I have a weird thing about the Pandora bag... when I first saw it (on a blogger) I thought it was weird, but then I saw how versatile it was and now I kinda want one. Lol.



Lol. I was exactly the same. I didn’t initially get the hoopla over the Pandora...but I can honestly say it’s my most versatile and easy to use bag. I absolutely love it.


----------



## kateincali

My Gotham strap dilemma was solved by the Gotham finding a home with a darling PFer. I did love the bag but that was probably the best solution. I've parted with eight...nine? bags this month (plus the blue scarf) so the downsizing is going pretty well. I need to take photos of a few bags and then I'm set. 

There's a bag I've been wanting for awhile listed, but I feel like I need to get rid of more first. I don't know. I shouldn't be looking at anything.


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> My Gotham strap dilemma was solved by the Gotham finding a home with a darling PFer. I did love the bag but that was probably the best solution. I've parted with eight...nine? bags this month (plus the blue scarf) so the downsizing is going pretty well. I need to take photos of a few bags and then I'm set.
> 
> There's a bag I've been wanting for awhile listed, but I feel like I need to get rid of more first. I don't know. I shouldn't be looking at anything.


Yay! I'm so happy for you    You've managed to reduce your collection by several pieces, I would say get it  Especially if you've been eyeing it for a while and you know you would use it a lot. But if it's going to make it more stressful to have it while you try to sell other things, then it's probably not worth it.


----------



## BigTexy

It felt weird to start a new thread for a reveal of an 8 year old bag, so I thought I would share it here. I found this small Stam in coral on the Norwegian version of Craig's list for about $130. It's in really good condition and seems like it was hardly used! The color is a really fresh red with orange undertones, not really what I think of when I hear coral, but I love it! Thanks @faith_ann for helping me authenticate it


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> Yay! I'm so happy for you    You've managed to reduce your collection by several pieces, I would say get it  Especially if you've been eyeing it for a while and you know you would use it a lot. But if it's going to make it more stressful to have it while you try to sell other things, then it's probably not worth it.


The only bag I carry with any frequency is the black Paradise Kate, so I doubt it would get much use. I do really like it, though... Maybe if it's still available next week.


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> It felt weird to start a new thread for a reveal of an 8 year old bag, so I thought I would share it here. I found this small Stam in coral on the Norwegian version of Craig's list for about $130. It's in really good condition and seems like it was hardly used! The color is a really fresh red with orange undertones, not really what I think of when I hear coral, but I love it! Thanks @faith_ann for helping me authenticate it


Congrats! It's a beautiful color and it was a steal at that price.


----------



## ElainePG

BigTexy said:


> It felt weird to start a new thread for a reveal of an 8 year old bag, so I thought I would share it here. I found this small Stam in coral on the Norwegian version of Craig's list for about $130. It's in really good condition and seems like it was hardly used! The color is a really fresh red with orange undertones, not really what I think of when I hear coral, but I love it! Thanks @faith_ann for helping me authenticate it


This bag is adorable!!! And you got it at an amazing price. Enjoy!


----------



## kateincali

can i sleep for like a week now

so after about a month and a half spent panicking, missing work to prepare a case, and an enormous amount of time and money wasted, the eviction trial was today and the judge dismissed it (in my favor). such a relief but this was the most unnecessary thing ever.

i really want that bag i've been stalking as a reward now. trying to be good. trying, trying, trying...

has anyone purchased anything so i can live through you?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> can i sleep for like a week now
> 
> so after about a month and a half spent panicking, missing work to prepare a case, and an enormous amount of time and money wasted, the eviction trial was today and the judge dismissed it (in my favor). such a relief but this was the most unnecessary thing ever.
> 
> i really want that bag i've been stalking as a reward now. trying to be good. trying, trying, trying...
> 
> has anyone purchased anything so i can live through you?


I’m so glad to hear that the judge decided in your favor. What a relief! Now you don’t have to move... yes?

I know you don’t like scarves much, but I just treated myself to a preloved Hermes scarf that will be here by the end of the week. Something pretty special. Does that help scratch the shopping itch?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> can i sleep for like a week now
> 
> so after about a month and a half spent panicking, missing work to prepare a case, and an enormous amount of time and money wasted, the eviction trial was today and the judge dismissed it (in my favor). such a relief but this was the most unnecessary thing ever.
> 
> i really want that bag i've been stalking as a reward now. trying to be good. trying, trying, trying...
> 
> has anyone purchased anything so i can live through you?



You deserve to get some rest now, faith. 

Glad the case was decided in your favor; sucks that you spent so much mental and physical energy on it though. 

I feel like enabling you. Maybe you should just buy the bag, so that I can live through you.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I’m so glad to hear that the judge decided in your favor. What a relief! Now you don’t have to move... yes?
> 
> I know you don’t like scarves much, but I just treated myself to a preloved Hermes scarf that will be here by the end of the week. Something pretty special. Does that help scratch the shopping itch?


Thank you. I don't have to move, no, though obviously I would like to. 

I like scarves, I just don't like them on me because I'm weird about my neck being touched. I'm sure it's a lovely scarf - it's Hermes, how could it not be! Hope to see photos once you receive it


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> You deserve to get some rest now, faith.
> 
> Glad the case was decided in your favor; sucks that you spent so much mental and physical energy on it though.
> 
> I feel like enabling you. Maybe you should just buy the bag, so that I can live through you.


Thank you 

Ok, I made an offer on the bag. We'll see what happens.


----------



## BigTexy

I've been on a bit of a bag buying spree lately, all pre-loved MJ's, and I can't seem to stop lol. Part of the problem is I don't actually have most of them in my hot little hands yet, they are shacking up with my mom until she comes to visit in a few weeks, so hopefully the itch to buy another bag stops when she gets here. (I do have that awesome coral small Stam to keep me occupied, but it's too small to use on a daily basis.)
However, there's this purple stardust Cecilia and a grey Cecilia that I've been eyeing for a while, until, oh what's that? a black icy Stam appeared out of nowhere just the other day in good condition for a killer price...and I can't decide if I should just get it or if I have enough black bags  Idk how easy they are to find so I don't want to miss out on a good deal. Or should I go for one of the Cecilia bags I'm looking at?
I actually don't have that many large black bags, I think I have 2 and neither are as 'put together' looking as the Stam. One is a Sorial tote and the other is Andrew Marc New York (teal in the pic but mine's black).

Thanks for listening to my ramble. The sun never goes down here anymore and I'm so tired I can't even. Wish kids could read clocks and go back to sleep!!


----------



## Mimmy

BigTexy said:


> It felt weird to start a new thread for a reveal of an 8 year old bag, so I thought I would share it here. I found this small Stam in coral on the Norwegian version of Craig's list for about $130. It's in really good condition and seems like it was hardly used! The color is a really fresh red with orange undertones, not really what I think of when I hear coral, but I love it! Thanks @faith_ann for helping me authenticate it


This bag is beautiful, BigTexy! Congrats!

This is the MJ style that I let get away. I continue to look for one that I like at a good price. 


BigTexy said:


> I've been on a bit of a bag buying spree lately, all pre-loved MJ's, and I can't seem to stop lol. Part of the problem is I don't actually have most of them in my hot little hands yet, they are shacking up with my mom until she comes to visit in a few weeks, so hopefully the itch to buy another bag stops when she gets here. (I do have that awesome coral small Stam to keep me occupied, but it's too small to use on a daily basis.)
> However, there's this purple stardust Cecilia and a grey Cecilia that I've been eyeing for a while, until, oh what's that? a black icy Stam appeared out of nowhere just the other day in good condition for a killer price...and I can't decide if I should just get it or if I have enough black bags  Idk how easy they are to find so I don't want to miss out on a good deal. Or should I go for one of the Cecilia bags I'm looking at?
> I actually don't have that many large black bags, I think I have 2 and neither are as 'put together' looking as the Stam. One is a Sorial tote and the other is Andrew Marc New York (teal in the pic but mine's black).
> 
> Thanks for listening to my ramble. The sun never goes down here anymore and I'm so tired I can't even. Wish kids could read clocks and go back to sleep!!


Of the bags you mentioned, the black icy Stam in good condition, at a killer price would be tempting. 

Purple stardust Cecilia sounds gorgeous too. Would you get a lot of wear out of it? Or would you just look at it adoringly? [emoji7]

Just my rambling thoughts too. I actually have some needed down time this week, and actually have time to ramble.


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> I've been on a bit of a bag buying spree lately, all pre-loved MJ's, and I can't seem to stop lol. Part of the problem is I don't actually have most of them in my hot little hands yet, they are shacking up with my mom until she comes to visit in a few weeks, so hopefully the itch to buy another bag stops when she gets here. (I do have that awesome coral small Stam to keep me occupied, but it's too small to use on a daily basis.)
> However, there's this purple stardust Cecilia and a grey Cecilia that I've been eyeing for a while, until, oh what's that? a black icy Stam appeared out of nowhere just the other day in good condition for a killer price...and I can't decide if I should just get it or if I have enough black bags  Idk how easy they are to find so I don't want to miss out on a good deal. Or should I go for one of the Cecilia bags I'm looking at?
> I actually don't have that many large black bags, I think I have 2 and neither are as 'put together' looking as the Stam. One is a Sorial tote and the other is Andrew Marc New York (teal in the pic but mine's black).
> 
> Thanks for listening to my ramble. The sun never goes down here anymore and I'm so tired I can't even. Wish kids could read clocks and go back to sleep!!


The purple stardust Cecilia's pop up often. I'm not sure which shade of gray the Cecilia is, but grays in general aren't that common. Icy black stams aren't as expensive or difficult to find as they used to be, but if it's under, say, $250 and in good condition, I would consider that a good deal. I don't know if you're familiar with FA05 authentication markers but those stams were heavily faked, so be careful


----------



## BigTexy

Mimmy said:


> This bag is beautiful, BigTexy! Congrats!
> 
> This is the MJ style that I let get away. I continue to look for one that I like at a good price.
> 
> Of the bags you mentioned, the black icy Stam in good condition, at a killer price would be tempting.
> 
> Purple stardust Cecilia sounds gorgeous too. Would you get a lot of wear out of it? Or would you just look at it adoringly? [emoji7]
> 
> Just my rambling thoughts too. I actually have some needed down time this week, and actually have time to ramble.



Thanks! I've been enjoying it so far and wonder why I waited so long to try this style.
I really love the purple color, but sometimes it is hard to tell what kind of purple it is. Were there several purple stardust seasons (not sure how to say that ...)? Sometimes they look like a rich plum and sometimes it's more of a blue-toned purple. I would treat it like a neutral almost and not be too picky what I wear it with, so I *think* I would get a lot of use out of it. The icy Stam is so different too, so it's not just a regular black bag. I had been telling myself though that I wanted a fun color Stam when it came along, but maybe the icy makes up for it?

 Any bag I get, I'm going to use because I can't justify spending the money if I'm too afraid to carry it. Plus, closet space is at a premium so I can't just store pretty things 

Please ramble away! I'm so glad I found this forum to get advice and talk to others who are knowledgeable and interested in a brand that I like too. Also, I would like to say thank you all here for being so friendly and inclusive. There are other sub forums on here that aren't that inclusive, especially to new members or those that aren't very knowledgeable in the brand (especially in the authentication thread).


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> The purple stardust Cecilia's pop up often. I'm not sure which shade of gray the Cecilia is, but grays in general aren't that common. Icy black stams aren't as expensive or difficult to find as they used to be, but if it's under, say, $250 and in good condition, I would consider that a good deal. I don't know if you're familiar with FA05 authentication markers but those stams were heavily faked, so be careful


Right now I'm leaning more towards the purple stardust, I just wish I could see the purple in person. The grey one is really pretty too, it's dark grey and I think reasonably priced around $260 US. I would have to get them authenticated of course, because I still don't know what the fake markers are outside of fake zippers. 

I think I've actually got the FA05 Stams down, but I'm curious if the fakes ever have the correct brass nameplate inside the bag but other really obvious tells (I totally get if you don't want to discuss this here, I just feel bad putting so many listings in the authentication thread and I want to learn). The one I'm looking at has a BIN of $143 and starting bid of $48, too good to be true?


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> Right now I'm leaning more towards the purple stardust, I just wish I could see the purple in person. The grey one is really pretty too, it's dark grey and I think reasonably priced around $260 US. I would have to get them authenticated of course, because I still don't know what the fake markers are outside of fake zippers.
> 
> I think I've actually got the FA05 Stams down, but I'm curious if the fakes ever have the correct brass nameplate inside the bag but other really obvious tells (I totally get if you don't want to discuss this here, I just feel bad putting so many listings in the authentication thread and I want to learn). The one I'm looking at has a BIN of $143 and starting bid of $48, too good to be true?



I think I have photos of my purple Cecilia around here somewhere if it’d help you determine the color. It looks a lot darker in some photos than it is IRL.

That’s a reasonably price for the gray. IIRC that’s the same one I had and it’s a lovely shade.

Don’t feel bad posting in the authentication thread. I really don’t mind. 

IME basically 90% of the fake FA05 bags get both the nameplate (and other hardware engravings) and season tag wrong. Occasionally, one will be passable and the other not even close, or both will be passable but there’s some other obvious giveaway, like the lining is incorrect or the color wasn’t made that season.

I wouldn’t doubt anything purely because the price is good. Not everyone cares what something sells for or knows what they could get for it, and lately I’ve seen them sell in the low to mid 100s, anyway.


----------



## kateincali

@BigTexy i couldn't find photos of the cecilia, but the beat bag is the same season and shade of purple.


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> I think I have photos of my purple Cecilia around here somewhere if it’d help you determine the color. It looks a lot darker in some photos than it is IRL.
> 
> That’s a reasonably price for the gray. IIRC that’s the same one I had and it’s a lovely shade.
> 
> Don’t feel bad posting in the authentication thread. I really don’t mind.
> 
> IME basically 90% of the fake FA05 bags get both the nameplate (and other hardware engravings) and season tag wrong. Occasionally, one will be passable and the other not even close, or both will be passable but there’s some other obvious giveaway, like the lining is incorrect or the color wasn’t made that season.
> 
> I wouldn’t doubt anything purely because the price is good. Not everyone cares what something sells for or knows what they could get for it, and lately I’ve seen them sell in the low to mid 100s, anyway.





faith_ann said:


> @BigTexy i couldn't find photos of the cecilia, but the beat bag is the same season and shade of purple.
> 
> View attachment 4077442
> View attachment 4077443


Thanks for the tips! I will post over there in a bit; hopefully she sends a pic of the season tag soon so I can post in one go.
OH, Man! That purple is gorg! It definitely looks different in your pics from the other listings I've seen, but you take great shots of your bags and some people, like do they even care what their pics look like? Thanks for taking the time to post this. Now I have a conundrum...


----------



## kateincali

ETA I posted this and nearly instantly the safety pin is on its way to being in my life [emoji173]️

In light of this...I am also searching for a rent free mansion by a beach with wild horses.

*waits*




Unlikely, but if anyone happens to see this for a poor girl price, I'd appreciate the heads up  It's completely impractical so obviously I'm obsessed. I could wear it in my hair... somehow?? 

It sold before I could see tonight how much a 30 year old fetches on the corner of Broadway after 10pm.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> ETA I posted this and nearly instantly the safety pin is on its way to being in my life [emoji173]️
> 
> In light of this...I am also searching for a rent free mansion by a beach with wild horses.
> 
> *waits*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely, but if anyone happens to see this for a poor girl price, I'd appreciate the heads up  It's completely impractical so obviously I'm obsessed. I could wear it in my hair... somehow??
> 
> It sold before I could see tonight how much a 30 year old fetches on the corner of Broadway after 10pm.



Oh, glad that you were able to get the safety pin brooch. 

I will be in the lookout for a rent free mansion by a beach for you. Would you settle for somewhat tame horses?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Oh, glad that you were able to get the safety pin brooch.
> 
> I will be in the lookout for a rent free mansion by a beach for you. Would you settle for somewhat tame horses?



I mean if I have to...


----------



## Pxandra

Hi everyone! I just purchased the Marc Jacobs In flight flats at NordstromRack. It was the only place I could find them. Does anyone know if these fit true to size? I usually can fit in 8 or 8.5 shoes but had to order 8 since that’s all that was left. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## kateincali

Pxandra said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased the Marc Jacobs In flight flats at NordstromRack. It was the only place I could find them. Does anyone know if these fit true to size? I usually can fit in 8 or 8.5 shoes but had to order 8 since that’s all that was left. Any help is appreciated.


Hi! While I don't know about those particular flats, MJ generally runs half a small size, in my experience. I hope that ends up not being the case for you  They're really cute shoes.

Gilt has MJ in general reviewed as being true to size. Maybe it is these days, it's been awhile since I've tried on any shoes.
https://www.gilt.com/brand/marc-jacobs/product/1213950702-marc-jacobs-in-flight-ballerina-flat


----------



## Mimmy

Pxandra said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased the Marc Jacobs In flight flats at NordstromRack. It was the only place I could find them. Does anyone know if these fit true to size? I usually can fit in 8 or 8.5 shoes but had to order 8 since that’s all that was left. Any help is appreciated.



I usually wear a 6.5 in most shoes, but in Marc Jacobs shoes I wear a 6. There was only one style of flat from several years ago that I had to go up to a 7. 

I think that yours will probably be fine.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> *I usually wear a 6.5* in most shoes, but in Marc Jacobs shoes I wear a 6. There was only one style of flat from several years ago that I had to go up to a 7.
> 
> I think that yours will probably be fine.


I'm jealous of people without misshapen monster feet.


----------



## kateincali

I finally tried rolled iced cream today. My life is very exciting, I know.

Anyway, it tasted like...wait for it..._ice cream_. Only more expensive ice cream. The texture was slightly different for about thirty seconds until it got a little softer. Like regular ice cream.

Because it's ice cream.

It was good but not life changing. At least I can stop wondering, though.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I'm jealous of people without misshapen monster feet.


I am jealous of people who are tall. I guess that makes us even. Although if I were tall, I would like to have larger feet. 


faith_ann said:


> I finally tried rolled iced cream today. My life is very exciting, I know.
> 
> Anyway, it tasted like...wait for it..._ice cream_. Only more expensive ice cream. The texture was slightly different for about thirty seconds until it got a little softer. Like regular ice cream.
> 
> Because it's ice cream.
> 
> It was good but not life changing. At least I can stop wondering, though.


Thanks for the review of rolled ice cream. I have not tried it yet. I mentioned before that there is no shop very close to me that sells it. Based on your review I can probably wait to try it.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I am jealous of people who are tall. I guess that makes us even. Although if I were tall, I would like to have larger feet.
> 
> Thanks for the review of rolled ice cream. I have not tried it yet. I mentioned before that there is no shop very close to me that sells it. Based on your review I can probably wait to try it.


Misshapen monster feet are more of a result of wearing $2.50 old navy flip flops for the last 15 years than being tall.

You can definitely wait to try it. It's really only something you need to have once.

I didn't realize it was so difficult and time consuming to make. You kind of have to beat a ball of hard frozen ice cream flat onto the iced grill, and there was only one poor girl there working whose hands, I assume, fell off by the end of her shift.


----------



## ElainePG

A very long piece about Marc Jacobs in the business section of today's New York Times. Very interesting. Tons of photos. They even devote a couple of paragraphs to Purse Blog!

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/02/...lights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront

(I hope this link loads. NYT online is a subscription service, so they might get snarky.)


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> *I am jealous of people who are tall*. I guess that makes us even. Although if I were tall, I would like to have larger feet.
> 
> Thanks for the review of rolled ice cream. I have not tried it yet. I mentioned before that there is no shop very close to me that sells it. Based on your review I can probably wait to try it.


Me, too. Especially in crowds, like at a gallery opening when I actually want to see the thing that's hanging on the wall.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> A very long piece about Marc Jacobs in the business section of today's New York Times. Very interesting. Tons of photos. They even devote a couple of paragraphs to Purse Blog!
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/02/...lights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
> 
> (I hope this link loads. NYT online is a subscription service, so they might get snarky.)


Thanks for the link! It was an interesting read. 

I think the label could make a comeback but I'm not convinced Marc himself cares much about that. I get the impression from quotes that he's become a little disillusioned with fashion - after all these years I wouldn't blame him if he doesn't have the energy/interest to start a trend in a market he doesn't seem to particularly like or admittedly understand. 

If MJ never makes it back to what it once was, there are enough bags from past seasons to keep me occupied for awhile, and I do like the occasional bags from current collections. I still wish there was at least a small, limited collection of premiere bags each season. I don't understand why a higher price point has been entirely phased out.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Me, too. Especially in crowds, like at a gallery opening when I actually want to see the thing that's hanging on the wall.


This is exactly why Gucci made these shoes


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> This is exactly why Gucci made these shoes


I seriously need these.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> A very long piece about Marc Jacobs in the business section of today's New York Times. Very interesting. Tons of photos. They even devote a couple of paragraphs to Purse Blog!
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/02/...lights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
> 
> (I hope this link loads. NYT online is a subscription service, so they might get snarky.)



Thanks for the link, Elaine. 

Interesting read. I still find MJ things that I like; just not as many as before.

I still hold out hope that the MJ brand will regain some of it’s former success.


----------



## BigTexy

ElainePG said:


> A very long piece about Marc Jacobs in the business section of today's New York Times. Very interesting. Tons of photos. They even devote a couple of paragraphs to Purse Blog!
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/02/...lights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
> 
> (I hope this link loads. NYT online is a subscription service, so they might get snarky.)


I must say, I had never seen the 'old pre-2008' Marc before. Wow, that was kind of a dramatic change.

Just like @Mimmy, I hope he is able to make a comeback. I kind of missed out on his hay-day  (being a poor grad student will do that to you) and would love to be able to really get into his brand. But for now I'm happy to hunt down the bags I admire from that era and use them with as much excitement as I would have had if it was 10 years ago.


----------



## bagduchess

ElainePG said:


> A very long piece about Marc Jacobs in the business section of today's New York Times. Very interesting. Tons of photos. They even devote a couple of paragraphs to Purse Blog!
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/02/business/how-marc-jacobs-fell-out-of-fashion.html?
> 
> action=click&contentCollection=business&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=1&pgtype=sectionfront
> (I hope this link loads. NYT online is a subscription service, so they might get snarky.)



Very fascinating article, agreed. There are still some MJs I love, the quality is still there... fingers crossed for a major rebound at some point.


----------



## BigTexy

Just wanted to stop by and say howdy! Hope everyone's having a great summer so far 
My mom came to visit and brought the icy bordeaux little Stam with her. It is so pretty and the color is just as I had hoped for. The kisslock is a little loose, but I'm going to scour this forum to see if there are any solutions. 

I'm still debating the grey Cecilia vs. the purple Stardust Cecilia and I just can't seem to decide :\  I don't need either one of them, but I know I would use it a lot. Maybe if I hold out long enough the price will go down on one of them 

What's going on with everyone else?


----------



## kateincali

Hope everyone has a good 4th!



BigTexy said:


> Just wanted to stop by and say howdy! Hope everyone's having a great summer so far
> My mom came to visit and brought the icy bordeaux little Stam with her. It is so pretty and the color is just as I had hoped for. The kisslock is a little loose, but I'm going to scour this forum to see if there are any solutions.
> 
> I'm still debating the grey Cecilia vs. the purple Stardust Cecilia and I just can't seem to decide :\  I don't need either one of them, but I know I would use it a lot. Maybe if I hold out long enough the price will go down on one of them
> 
> What's going on with everyone else?



You should be able to twist the frame back into alignment. Here's a more in-depth step by step
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...slock-on-stam-for-anyone.370135/#post-8260158

The gray Cecilia and the purple SD Cecilia are such different styles that I think you can justify eventually owning both. If you want to pick one for now, I would go with the gray since the purple pops up more frequently.

I've sold so many of my MJ bags over the last few months that I don't think my collection really works at all anymore. Does it make sense that getting rid of two or three specific styles made the whole collection fall apart? It somehow feels like I have nothing left, but I can count at least 30+ to my right.

It's not necessarily a bad thing. I parted with some that I loved but used twice or never. I'm kind of in the mood to pare down to the 15-20 I absolutely love and start over from there.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Hope everyone has a good 4th!
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to twist the frame back into alignment. Here's a more in-depth step by step
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...slock-on-stam-for-anyone.370135/#post-8260158
> 
> The gray Cecilia and the purple SD Cecilia are such different styles that I think you can justify eventually owning both. If you want to pick one for now, I would go with the gray since the purple pops up more frequently.
> 
> I've sold so many of my MJ bags over the last few months that I don't think my collection really works at all anymore. Does it make sense that getting rid of two or three specific styles made the whole collection fall apart? It somehow feels like I have nothing left, but I can count at least 30+ to my right.
> 
> It's not necessarily a bad thing. I parted with some that I loved but used twice or never. I'm kind of in the mood to pare down to the 15-20 I absolutely love and start over from there.


Great that you've had so many sales, Faith. I know things were stagnant for a long time, which was frustrating, so it's good that there was finally some action. 
If you had to pick an absolutely favorite bag in your current collection, that you would never-ever part with, which one would it be?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Great that you've had so many sales, Faith. I know things were stagnant for a long time, which was frustrating, so it's good that there was finally some action.
> If you had to pick an absolutely favorite bag in your current collection, that you would never-ever part with, which one would it be?



Hmm. That’s tough!

I’ll go with the Salome. It’s a ridiculous bag and I’ll never use it - because where could you possibly ever use a sequin, feather, and croc bag - but it makes me happy to look at. 

I’m curious what your and anyone else’s favorite is now. Doesn’t need to be within MJ.


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> Hope everyone has a good 4th!
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to twist the frame back into alignment. Here's a more in-depth step by step
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...slock-on-stam-for-anyone.370135/#post-8260158
> 
> The gray Cecilia and the purple SD Cecilia are such different styles that I think you can justify eventually owning both. If you want to pick one for now, I would go with the gray since the purple pops up more frequently.
> 
> I've sold so many of my MJ bags over the last few months that I don't think my collection really works at all anymore. Does it make sense that getting rid of two or three specific styles made the whole collection fall apart? It somehow feels like I have nothing left, but I can count at least 30+ to my right.
> 
> It's not necessarily a bad thing. I parted with some that I loved but used twice or never. I'm kind of in the mood to pare down to the 15-20 I absolutely love and start over from there.


Thank you for the link! I'm going to have to try it out.
Maybe I could justify having both someday, but I think I'll take your advice and go for the grey one. It's also the one I can have now, unlike the stardust which is on ebay and would need to be shipped to my mom [emoji12]. I'm waiting on some additional pics before I post in the authenticate thread.
High-five selling your bags! I'm sure that was a lot of work but worth it in the end. Would your collection make sense again if you found one of the bags you've been looking for for a long time?


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> Hmm. That’s tough!
> 
> I’ll go with the Salome. It’s a ridiculous bag and I’ll never use it - because where could you possibly ever use a sequin, feather, and croc bag - but it makes me happy to look at.
> 
> I’m curious what your and anyone else’s favorite is now. Doesn’t need to be within MJ.


I just googled that and it is wild! So cool you have one. None of my bags are that exciting but I have been loving my Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in cyclamen and my Coral Small Stam lately.


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> Thank you for the link! I'm going to have to try it out.
> Maybe I could justify having both someday, but I think I'll take your advice and go for the grey one. It's also the one I can have now, unlike the stardust which is on ebay and would need to be shipped to my mom [emoji12]. I'm waiting on some additional pics before I post in the authenticate thread.
> High-five selling your bags! I'm sure that was a lot of work but worth it in the end. Would your collection make sense again if you found one of the bags you've been looking for for a long time?



Hope the gray works out for you!

The only bag I really want right now is a pink incognito (unsure of size) with silver hardware. I don’t think that would be the missing piece, but it’s a step in the more modern direction I’d like my collection to mainly consist of.

I guess I’m finding the amount of bags I have a little overwhelming. I mean I don’t have a ton, but I would like fewer bags that I use more often.


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> I just googled that and it is wild! So cool you have one. None of my bags are that exciting but I have been loving my Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in cyclamen and my Coral Small Stam lately.


It's a cuter bag in person than it is in the stock photos IMO




Cyclamen is a pretty shade, and it's tough to go wrong with a stam!


----------



## kateincali

bagduchess said:


> Very fascinating article, agreed. There are still some MJs I love, the quality is still there... fingers crossed for a major rebound at some point.


i thought i had already posted this but anyway...it's nice to see someone new post! hope you chime in again


----------



## kateincali

can i


----------



## kateincali

just


----------



## kateincali

finally


----------



## kateincali

make


----------



## kateincali

it to


----------



## kateincali

20,000


----------



## kateincali

posts


----------



## kateincali

already?

there we go!


----------



## kateincali

I know this isn’t most people’s cup of tea, but I just adore this [emoji173]️

I sold so many bags, I can justify this, right?


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I know this isn’t most people’s cup of tea, but I just adore this [emoji173]️
> 
> I sold so many bags, I can justify this, right?
> 
> View attachment 4127711


Um... okay. I'm trying to find the right way to say this. 

I know you're way too young to have personal experience of this, but have you ever seen this guy? He's from the old (VERY old) Howdy Doody show, from the 1950s. 

His name is Flub-A-Dub. He's made out of eight animals. He has a duck's bill, a cat's whiskers, a spaniel's ears, a giraffe's neck, a dachshund's body, a seal's flippers, a pig's tail, and an elephant's memory.

That's what this bag reminds me of.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Um... okay. I'm trying to find the right way to say this.
> 
> I know you're way too young to have personal experience of this, but have you ever seen this guy? He's from the old (VERY old) Howdy Doody show, from the 1950s.
> 
> His name is Flub-A-Dub. He's made out of eight animals. He has a duck's bill, a cat's whiskers, a spaniel's ears, a giraffe's neck, a dachshund's body, a seal's flippers, a pig's tail, and an elephant's memory.
> 
> That's what this bag reminds me of.
> View attachment 4127800


leave Flub-A-Dub alone he's trying his best


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> leave Flub-A-Dub alone he's trying his best


I like Flub-A-Dub fine. Just not carried crossbody.


----------



## kateincali

@ElainePG No but really, I appreciate the honesty. I know I like some weird things lol


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I like Flub-A-Dub fine. Just not carried crossbody.


But does Flub-A-Dub _like_ to be carried crossbody?

Flub-A-Dub should not be denied.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> But does Flub-A-Dub _like_ to be carried crossbody?
> 
> Flub-A-Dub should not be denied.


Flub-A-Dub likes Twinkies.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Flub-A-Dub likes Twinkies.



this is fu*cking terrifying


----------



## Miss BB

*ADVISE!  *Is the Marc Jacobs 'classic leather crossbody'.... (just like the *Percy* but no pockets inside) still a good purchase??  Or is it too 'dated' ??  I know it's been out for a few years.  I am looking for a simple black crossbody............... I saw it at TJ Maxx on clearence yesterday for 49.00.


----------



## kateincali

Miss BB said:


> *ADVISE!  *Is the Marc Jacobs 'classic leather crossbody'.... (just like the *Percy* but no pockets inside) still a good purchase??  Or is it too 'dated' ??  I know it's been out for a few years.  I am looking for a simple black crossbody............... I saw it at TJ Maxx on clearence yesterday for 49.00.


i think it's too basic (i don't mean that in a bad way) of a style to ever be dated. that's a decent price, too.


----------



## Miss BB

faith_ann said:


> i think it's too basic (i don't mean that in a bad way) of a style to ever be dated. that's a decent price, too.


thanks.  You're right...it's simple ...has gold hardware....looks pretty 'basic' ....should be pretty practical for date night.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I know this isn’t most people’s cup of tea, but I just adore this [emoji173]️
> 
> I sold so many bags, I can justify this, right?
> 
> View attachment 4127711



Chiming in very late. If you adore it, I think that’s all that matters.

I like some quirky things too; of course I know that suggesting that this is quirky might be a faux pas. 

Have you bought it?


----------



## Mimmy

Miss BB said:


> thanks.  You're right...it's simple ...has gold hardware....looks pretty 'basic' ....should be pretty practical for date night.



Again, I am probably chiming in too late. I think the MJ ‘classic leather crossbody’ would be a good basic (again not in a bad way) bag to own.


----------



## Mimmy

I took my bags and a variety of other things and went home, after I was flamed on another thread. I got angry and got my feelings hurt. It probably wouldn’t have bothered me so much, except I had some other things going on at that time, and I come on tPF for fun, not for additional stress. 

It’s not a thread that any of you participate on. I chose not to engage the person. I think this was at least the right decision. 

But back to topic. I have worn my MJ sneakers a lot.


They still look good, but I could use a fresher pair. What do you think of these? Too over the top?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Chiming in very late. If you adore it, I think that’s all that matters.
> 
> I like some quirky things too; of course I know that suggesting that this is quirky might be a faux pas.
> 
> Have you bought it?



It’s quirky, you can say it 

I did but will only keep it if I can sell one or two more bags. I really shouldn’t have bought it.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I took my bags and a variety of other things and went home, after I was flamed on another thread. I got angry and got my feelings hurt. It probably wouldn’t have bothered me so much, except I had some other things going on at that time, and I come on tPF for fun, not for additional stress.
> 
> It’s not a thread that any of you participate on. I chose not to engage the person. I think this was at least the right decision.
> 
> But back to topic. I have worn my MJ sneakers a lot.
> View attachment 4133061
> 
> They still look good, but I could use a fresher pair. What do you think of these? Too over the top?
> View attachment 4133062



I’m sorry. Some people can take the fun out of anything. If it was a thread you otherwise enjoyed, maybe block that person?

I really love the sneakers you have. I’m not sure about the shiny sparkly ones. They give me a ‘worn by a mobster in 1920’s New York’ vibe and I don’t even know if that makes any sense.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I’m sorry. Some people can take the fun out of anything. If it was a thread you otherwise enjoyed, maybe block that person?
> 
> I really love the sneakers you have. I’m not sure about the shiny sparkly ones. They give me a ‘worn by a mobster in 1920’s New York’ vibe and I don’t even know if that makes any sense.



Thanks, faith. Yes, if I decide that I miss that thread, I’ll block that person. Right now, I kind of like not participating on it anymore. 

I love my current sneakers too. Thanks for the honest opinion. As soon as I posted the other ones, I kind of knew that I didn’t really like them. I’ve been looking for new ones for a long time ... I’ll keep looking.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, faith. Yes, if I decide that I miss that thread, I’ll block that person. Right now, I kind of like not participating on it anymore.
> 
> I love my current sneakers too. Thanks for the honest opinion. As soon as I posted the other ones, I kind of knew that I didn’t really like them. I’ve been looking for new ones for a long time ... I’ll keep looking.


Here you go? And @ElainePG  since you've mentioned needing shoes with extra height


----------



## kateincali

@Mimmy have you looked at YOOX? They have a pretty good selection. These are adorable and only $68


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> @Mimmy have you looked at YOOX? They have a pretty good selection. These are adorable and only $68



Thank you, faith! I bow down to you. [emoji1334]‍♀️ I used the code that came up, and actually got them for $44 with tax included and free shipping. 

As long as they fit like all my other MJ shoes, they should be fine. 

Thanks again!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thank you, faith! I bow down to you. [emoji1334]‍♀️ I used the code that came up, and actually got them for $44 with tax included and free shipping.
> 
> As long as they fit like all my other MJ shoes, they should be fine.
> 
> Thanks again!


Oh I'm glad you liked them! I hope they work out for you. The price is amazing.

I'm surprised by how inexpensive MJ sneakers are on YOOX. I really like these, but I understand people probably feel the same way about them as they do the Snapshot lol


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Oh I'm glad you liked them! I hope they work out for you. The price is amazing.
> 
> I'm surprised by how inexpensive MJ sneakers are on YOOX. I really like these, but I understand people probably feel the same way about them as they do the Snapshot lol
> View attachment 4133274



These sneakers are cute, faith, especially for fall.

The MJ sneakers are really priced at super reasonable prices. 

I really stopped looking at YOOX as the prices on the MJ bags are usually fairly high. Sometimes the old MbMJ bags are priced even higher than the retail price that I recall.


----------



## Mimmy

Mimmy said:


> These sneakers are cute, faith, especially for fall.
> 
> The MJ sneakers are really priced at super reasonable prices.
> 
> I really stopped looking at YOOX as the prices on the MJ bags are usually fairly high. Sometimes the old MbMJ bags are priced even higher than the retail price that I recall.



ETA:  I need to remember to keep checking YOOX occasionally.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> These sneakers are cute, faith, especially for fall.
> 
> The MJ sneakers are really priced at super reasonable prices.
> 
> I really stopped looking at YOOX as the prices on the MJ bags are usually fairly high. Sometimes the old MbMJ bags are priced even higher than the retail price that I recall.


If only I didn't have giant wonky feet and could take a risk on shoes.

I wrote YOOX off for the same reason. Years ago they used to price hard to find collection bags reasonably, then suddenly the prices crept way up and stayed there. This retailed for $850 and it's up for $1150 why?

I still adore the pink Mischief and it's not super expensive, but it's been there awhile (maybe they have tons of them, IDK) and I wish it was $50 already


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> I took my bags and a variety of other things and went home, after I was flamed on another thread. I got angry and got my feelings hurt. It probably wouldn’t have bothered me so much, except I had some other things going on at that time, and I come on tPF for fun, not for additional stress.
> 
> It’s not a thread that any of you participate on. I chose not to engage the person. I think this was at least the right decision.
> 
> But back to topic. I have worn my MJ sneakers a lot.
> View attachment 4133061
> 
> They still look good, but I could use a fresher pair. What do you think of these? Too over the top?
> View attachment 4133062


So sorry that happened to you, @Mimmy . Some people don't know how to have fun, and then they go & spoil it for everyone else.

I love your original lace MJ sneakers. They remind me of a pair of MJ pumps I once had, before my feet got smaller (yeah, feet can do that) and I had to donate them. Same idea, black lace over leather, and real showstoppers.

Not so sure about these new ones. They look more masculine to me.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Here you go? And @ElainePG  since you've mentioned needing shoes with extra height


I seriously need these. Especially at crowded museum shows, when absolutely everyone on the planet stands in front of me. 

I hope they glow in the dark.

Flub-A-Dub would rock these, too.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> They remind me of a pair of MJ pumps I once had, *before my feet got smaller (yeah, feet can do that) *and I had to donate them..


This is the only glimmer of hope I've felt in my life in eighteen years.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I seriously need these. Especially at crowded museum shows, when absolutely everyone on the planet stands in front of me.
> 
> I hope they glow in the dark.
> 
> Flub-A-Dub would rock these, too.


May I also suggest these, then, so you can (gently) kick the people in front of you and clear some space.




Anything can glow in the dark with glow in the dark spray paint.

Flub-A-Dub is going to have a rough time fitting its...flippers??? into shoes


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> If only I didn't have giant wonky feet and could take a risk on shoes.
> 
> I wrote YOOX off for the same reason. Years ago they used to price hard to find collection bags reasonably, then suddenly the prices crept way up and stayed there. This retailed for $850 and it's up for $1150 why?
> 
> I still adore the pink Mischief and it's not super expensive, but it's been there awhile (maybe they have tons of them, IDK) and I wish it was $50 already



I look at that pink Mischief now and then too. I almost bought it once when there was an additional 25% off. I’ve waited so long though that like you, I feel like they should reduce the price some more.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> So sorry that happened to you, @Mimmy . Some people don't know how to have fun, and then they go & spoil it for everyone else.
> 
> I love your original lace MJ sneakers. They remind me of a pair of MJ pumps I once had, before my feet got smaller (yeah, feet can do that) and I had to donate them. Same idea, black lace over leather, and real showstoppers.
> 
> Not so sure about these new ones. They look more masculine to me.



Thanks, Elaine. I feel better just getting some kind words of support; I need to just let it go now. 

You’re right. I bought the shoes that @faith_ann suggested instead. [emoji7]


----------



## BigTexy

Mimmy said:


> I took my bags and a variety of other things and went home, after I was flamed on another thread. I got angry and got my feelings hurt. It probably wouldn’t have bothered me so much, except I had some other things going on at that time, and I come on tPF for fun, not for additional stress.
> 
> It’s not a thread that any of you participate on. I chose not to engage the person. I think this was at least the right decision.


I'm sorry this happened to you Mimmy. It's really too bad it made you feel like you needed to leave the thread, but it's probably a wise decision. Those are the kinds of things I'm afraid of when trying to participate in these online groups, so I kind of limit myself instead of really feeling like part of the group and really putting myself out there. Those of you that are really engaged here encouraging people, giving your opinion, and helping others in whatever way (finding deals on things or just being supportive) are a vital part of making this a positive community and I really applaud y'all. Not to be all smarmy, but really y'all have been a really great group to get to know. There are other threads that I follow where people aren't as nice, and there's really no reason to be that way. Just sayin'!


----------



## Mimmy

BigTexy said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you Mimmy. It's really too bad it made you feel like you needed to leave the thread, but it's probably a wise decision. Those are the kinds of things I'm afraid of when trying to participate in these online groups, so I kind of limit myself instead of really feeling like part of the group and really putting myself out there. Those of you that are really engaged here encouraging people, giving your opinion, and helping others in whatever way (finding deals on things or just being supportive) are a vital part of making this a positive community and I really applaud y'all. Not to be all smarmy, but really y'all have been a really great group to get to know. There are other threads that I follow where people aren't as nice, and there's really no reason to be that way. Just sayin'!



Thank you for the words of support, Big Texy!

I feel like tPF is my fun place to engage with others; mainly about shopping, but about other things too. When it stopped being that, I decided that I would leave that thread. 

I agree with you that the members on this thread are supportive and respectful. We give our opinions and occasionally it’s done with good humored, joking around/teasing. [emoji6] What could be more fun than sharing our love for all things Marc Jacobs?


----------



## Mimmy

My new sneakers arrived last week. Just getting around to posting them. Thanks for the intel @faith_ann. 


$44; came with the dust bag and a box in good condition too.


----------



## Mimmy

Off topic, but I think @faith_ann also likes pineapples? Maybe I’m remembering incorrectly.


----------



## Mimmy

Forgot the photo.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> My new sneakers arrived last week. Just getting around to posting them. Thanks for the intel @faith_ann.
> View attachment 4144137
> 
> $44; came with the dust bag and a box in good condition too.


Really cute! I love the sparkles.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> My new sneakers arrived last week. Just getting around to posting them. Thanks for the intel @faith_ann.
> View attachment 4144137
> 
> $44; came with the dust bag and a box in good condition too.


these are adorable!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Forgot the photo.
> View attachment 4144142


i adore everything pineapple related. is that the one you mentioned last year would take a year to grow or am i confused? either way it's a pretty pineapple, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Really cute! I love the sparkles.


Thank you, Elaine!


faith_ann said:


> these are adorable!


Thanks for finding them for me!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> i adore everything pineapple related. is that the one you mentioned last year would take a year to grow or am i confused? either way it's a pretty pineapple, thanks for sharing



Glad that I remembered correctly that you like pineapples. [emoji531]

Yes, you are remembering correctly; they take a fairly long time to grow. After we eat this one, we will replant the top. It will take about 2 to 3 years to produce another pineapple. Sometimes they just die. [emoji43]


----------



## smittykitty306

Just venting.  Bought a classic Q Percy in blush to use as a pouch in my purse. I thought I got a good deal on it as it was described in excellent condition and the interior was spotless.  Amongst the many misrepresentations, this was


View attachment 4144255

*sigh*. Now I’m in the process of trying to get a refund. 

I guess I should have asked for more pictures?  But really...spotless.....

Rant over. Thanks being retail therapy for my retail therapy.


----------



## kateincali

smittykitty306 said:


> Just venting.  Bought a classic Q Percy in blush to use as a pouch in my purse. I thought I got a good deal on it as it was described in excellent condition and the interior was spotless.  Amongst the many misrepresentations, this was
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144255
> 
> *sigh*. Now I’m in the process of trying to get a refund.
> 
> I guess I should have asked for more pictures?  But really...spotless.....
> 
> Rant over. Thanks being retail therapy for my retail therapy.


the photo won't load for me but sorry it didn't work out. hope you're able to find another one


----------



## smittykitty306

faith_ann said:


> the photo won't load for me but sorry it didn't work out. hope you're able to find another one



I noticed that. I tried it add it a couple different times but for some reason it didn’t seem to work. [emoji53]

Thanks Faith Ann!


----------



## Mimmy

smittykitty306 said:


> Just venting.  Bought a classic Q Percy in blush to use as a pouch in my purse. I thought I got a good deal on it as it was described in excellent condition and the interior was spotless.  Amongst the many misrepresentations, this was
> 
> 
> View attachment 4144255
> 
> *sigh*. Now I’m in the process of trying to get a refund.
> 
> I guess I should have asked for more pictures?  But really...spotless.....
> 
> Rant over. Thanks being retail therapy for my retail therapy.



Sorry your bag was not in the condition described. 

I think some sellers overstate the condition of their bags. I have seen descriptions that say ‘new’, but then also state, ‘only worn a few times’. Sorry, that would still be considered ‘preowned’ for me. 

Hope you are able to get a refund. Retail therapy should never add additional stress. Wish we could see the photo.


----------



## smittykitty306

Mimmy said:


> Sorry your bag was not in the condition described.
> 
> I think some sellers overstate the condition of their bags. I have seen descriptions that say ‘new’, but then also state, ‘only worn a few times’. Sorry, that would still be considered ‘preowned’ for me.
> 
> Hope you are able to get a refund. Retail therapy should never add additional stress. Wish we could see the photo.



Thanks Mimmy. I’m still waiting to hear back from the seller. I usually take descriptions with a grain of salt or ask for more details if I’m unsure. This time I didn’t. Lesson learned!  




I’ve already picked out another Preloved bag to make me feel better about this Preloved bag. Hahaha.


----------



## Mimmy

smittykitty306 said:


> Thanks Mimmy. I’m still waiting to hear back from the seller. I usually take descriptions with a grain of salt or ask for more details if I’m unsure. This time I didn’t. Lesson learned!
> 
> View attachment 4144626
> 
> 
> I’ve already picked out another Preloved bag to make me feel better about this Preloved bag. Hahaha.



Spotless?!!  I would hate to see an interior that was ‘lightly stained’ or ‘stained’. 

Hope your next preloved bag is a winner!


----------



## smittykitty306

Mimmy said:


> Spotless?!!  I would hate to see an interior that was ‘lightly stained’ or ‘stained’.
> 
> Hope your next preloved bag is a winner!



I got a response this evening, “Oh no! I’m so sorry, I don’t know how I missed that. “. 

Good grief. 

But the seller did offer a full refund so I guess it all worked out. 

Hopefully my next purchase isn’t “spotless”.


----------



## Mimmy

smittykitty306 said:


> I got a response this evening, “Oh no! I’m so sorry, I don’t know how I missed that. “.
> 
> Good grief.
> 
> But the seller did offer a full refund so I guess it all worked out.
> 
> Hopefully my next purchase isn’t “spotless”.



Good grief, is right!

Glad that it all worked out though. [emoji1303]


----------



## Mimmy

Posted this on my Stylebook thread, but posting it here too since it includes my new MbMJ shoes and a MJ bag. 

This was what I wore to work yesterday. [emoji3]


----------



## Mimmy

Need coffee. [emoji477]️ Wrong thread.


----------



## Mimmy

Another post on the wrong thread. At least it has a MJ bag. Apologies.


----------



## netter

Just ordered another Natasha, this one in the classic size. Colour is in salmon. Can't wait.


----------



## kateincali

who was looking for a paradise kate? (it's incorrectly listed as an angie)
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/marc-jacobs-paradise-angie-bag-6


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> who was looking for a paradise kate? (it's incorrectly listed as an angie)
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hobos/marc-jacobs-paradise-angie-bag-6



Thanks, faith!  I was.  I am trying to stay on a budget right now.

I am really still tempted by the pink Mischief.  It’s currently an additional 25% off.  I think it might be possible to get 10% off of that too. 

Would you please buy it, so I can stop thinking about it?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks, faith!  I was.  I am trying to stay on a budget right now.
> 
> I am really still tempted by the pink Mischief.  It’s currently an additional 25% off.  I think it might be possible to get 10% off of that too.
> 
> Would you please buy it, so I can stop thinking about it?



That’s not a bad deal.

I wish. I was served Friday and am being sued for the same matter previously dismissed. I’m surprised and a little disappointed that I haven’t dropped flat dead from stress.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> That’s not a bad deal.
> 
> I wish. I was served Friday and am being sued for the same matter previously dismissed. I’m surprised and a little disappointed that I haven’t dropped flat dead from stress.


Oh, noooooo! I thought that was all finished and done with. So sorry. Urggggh.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> That’s not a bad deal.
> 
> I wish. I was served Friday and am being sued for the same matter previously dismissed. I’m surprised and a little disappointed that I haven’t dropped flat dead from stress.



I am very sorry that you are dealing with this faith. I don’t remember this; or maybe you hadn’t posted it on this thread. 

I know very little to nothing about the legal system. I am sorry that a matter that was dismissed can be refiled. 

I had someone rear end me on the freeway many years ago. It was clearly their fault. They sued me. I don’t even really remember what their rationale was. They were not injured. I was not injured. My car was totaled. Theirs was too. After about 2 years of very stressful depositions, they settled with my insurance company for a few hundred dollars. My insurance company bothered to fight it because they said it was so clearly not my fault. I don’t see how this was worth it for them, and the stress it caused me was really ... well stressful.

I doubt that made you feel any better, but I am just trying to let you know that I am sorry and empathize with you, faith_ann.


----------



## Mimmy

@faith_ann Ugh. I think I remember now. It had to do with your dirt ball landlord. I am sorry that you are dealing with this, again.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Oh, noooooo! I thought that was all finished and done with. So sorry. Urggggh.



I wrongly thought he wasn’t this much of an idiot.

The first attempt was claiming we had overstayed the year lease. This was dismissed because there was clear communication that once the year lease had ended, we had become month to month tenants.

This second attempt is claiming we did not move out after a 60 day notice. The 60 day notice stated tenancy was being terminated due to money owed, which was not true*, and therefore the notice was not valid. We responded to that, got ignored, continued hand delivering rent 45 minutes away (one time resulting in the car accident, so it keeps getting better) and two months later, now he’s suing.

* During the first trial the landlord confirmed that he returned our rent for the month (weeks later), closed the account, and wouldn’t accept further payment. You can’t then claim rent was unpaid and use that as the reason to kick someone out when you *refused* rent.

It’s also considered a retaliatory eviction attempt because there are multiple city code violations (rat infestation that existed prior to our tenancy, illegal water heater leaking gas, among other things). The house doesn’t even legally have any rental market value in this condition. The first time the landlords lawyer actually requested that the habitability of the house not be considered, which was odd because that didn't exactly put his client in the best light?

It’ll be the same judge so I think it’ll be fine for us, but it’s really stressful and I don’t exactly have all this extra money to put into it. I’d obviously love to move but it’s so hard to find a place. I’d like to move out of SD but that’s not easy, either. 

This was long. Sorry. I sometimes ramble when I’m having a breakdown.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I am very sorry that you are dealing with this faith. I don’t remember this; or maybe you hadn’t posted it on this thread.
> 
> I know very little to nothing about the legal system. I am sorry that a matter that was dismissed can be refiled.
> 
> I had someone rear end me on the freeway many years ago. It was clearly their fault. They sued me. I don’t even really remember what their rationale was. They were not injured. I was not injured. My car was totaled. Theirs was too. After about 2 years of very stressful depositions, they settled with my insurance company for a few hundred dollars. My insurance company bothered to fight it because they said it was so clearly not my fault. I don’t see how this was worth it for them, and the stress it caused me was really ... well stressful.
> 
> I doubt that made you feel any better, but I am just trying to let you know that I am sorry and empathize with you, faith_ann.



You can refile if it's dismissed without prejudice. It wasn't really a matter that could be dismissed *with* prejudice, meaning it couldn't be filed ever again.

Two years for a few hundred dollars? I'm sorry. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> You can refile if it's dismissed without prejudice. It wasn't really a matter that could be dismissed *with* prejudice, meaning it couldn't be filed ever again.
> 
> Two years for a few hundred dollars? I'm sorry. That's ridiculous.



Got it. 

It was ridiculous. I give my insurance company credit for fighting it on my behalf. It probably wasn’t worth the time and effort though.


----------



## smittykitty306

Is it Friday yet? [emoji30]


----------



## Mimmy

smittykitty306 said:


> Is it Friday yet? [emoji30]



Almost ... [emoji853]


----------



## kateincali

How about is it December yet? because I can't take this weather. I spent too much time in the sun at Comic Con and ever since any additional sun feels like my bones are being slow cooked. I have two air conditioners, two overhead fans, and two floor fans going and I'm still hot. I could complain about this forever. It. Is. Too. Hot. Make. It. Stop.

@ElainePG you'll be pleased to hear I returned the Flub-A-Dub snapshot bag. I stand by it looking cool  but size wise it was very impractical. 

I made a better decision by trading a pink MBMJ wristlet for a black Mercer tote AND making a whole $4.  

I used this $4 to buy 4 waters because IT IS TOO HOT.


----------



## smittykitty306

December sounds good.  But then I would be behind on my Christmas shopping....as per usual. 

I would love to go to Comic Con!   My sister lives in Seattle and goes to the Emerald City Comic Con every year. She invites fiancé and I ever year but we haven’t been able to get the timing right.  Maybe next year...


----------



## kateincali

smittykitty306 said:


> December sounds good.  But then I would be behind on my Christmas shopping....as per usual.
> 
> I would love to go to Comic Con!   My sister lives in Seattle and goes to the Emerald City Comic Con every year. She invites fiancé and I ever year but we haven’t been able to get the timing right.  Maybe next year...



I still haven't done my 2006 Christmas shopping.

I didn't have a badge this year but since I live in downtown SD, I did the outdoor stuff. Game of Thrones wasn't there this year so there wasn't much around that I was interested in, though.

Everyone who wants to go to SDCC should at least go once. Sleep overnight to get into Hall H. Stand in line for 8 hours to get something for free you can sell for $500. Wake up at 5am so you can get into Ballroom 20 at 10am and suffer in a crowded room with insufficient AC through panels you aren't interested in so you can see the one you are interested in at 2pm. On the first day, you'll wonder why you're doing this to yourself. You'll do it for three more days. The $6 water they sell is lukewarm and you've watched too many people eat nachos with cheese. You'll feel nauseous for about a week after it's over because you waited in lines for a total of 25 hours with 5,000 people who haven't showered in 90 degree weather by a harbor that smells like sewage.

You'll still go the next year because you secretly hate yourself.


----------



## smittykitty306

faith_ann said:


> I still haven't done my 2006 Christmas shopping.
> 
> I didn't have a badge this year but since I live in downtown SD, I did the outdoor stuff. Game of Thrones wasn't there this year so there wasn't much around that I was interested in, though.
> 
> Everyone who wants to go to SDCC should at least go once. Sleep overnight to get into Hall H. Stand in line for 8 hours to get something for free you can sell for $500. Wake up at 5am so you can get into Ballroom 20 at 10am and suffer in a crowded room with insufficient AC through panels you aren't interested in so you can see the one you are interested in at 2pm. On the first day, you'll wonder why you're doing this to yourself. You'll do it for three more days. The $6 water they sell is lukewarm and you've watched too many people eat nachos with cheese. You'll feel nauseous for about a week after it's over because you waited in lines for a total of 25 hours with 5,000 people who haven't showered in 90 degree weather by a harbor that smells like sewage.
> 
> You'll still go the next year because you secretly hate yourself.



*sigh*.  That’s the dream.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I still haven't done my 2006 Christmas shopping.
> 
> I didn't have a badge this year but since I live in downtown SD, I did the outdoor stuff. Game of Thrones wasn't there this year so there wasn't much around that I was interested in, though.
> 
> Everyone who wants to go to SDCC should at least go once. Sleep overnight to get into Hall H. Stand in line for 8 hours to get something for free you can sell for $500. Wake up at 5am so you can get into Ballroom 20 at 10am and suffer in a crowded room with insufficient AC through panels you aren't interested in so you can see the one you are interested in at 2pm. On the first day, you'll wonder why you're doing this to yourself. You'll do it for three more days. The $6 water they sell is lukewarm and you've watched too many people eat nachos with cheese. You'll feel nauseous for about a week after it's over because you waited in lines for a total of 25 hours with 5,000 people who haven't showered in 90 degree weather by a harbor that smells like sewage.
> 
> You'll still go the next year because you secretly hate yourself.


Sounds like heaven!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> How about is it December yet? because I can't take this weather. I spent too much time in the sun at Comic Con and ever since any additional sun feels like my bones are being slow cooked. I have two air conditioners, two overhead fans, and two floor fans going and I'm still hot. I could complain about this forever. It. Is. Too. Hot. Make. It. Stop.
> 
> @ElainePG you'll be pleased to hear I returned the Flub-A-Dub snapshot bag. I stand by it looking cool  but size wise it was very impractical.
> 
> I made a better decision by trading a pink MBMJ wristlet for a black Mercer tote AND making a whole $4.
> 
> I used this $4 to buy 4 waters because IT IS TOO HOT.


The Mercer tote is gorgeous. Poor Flub-A-Dub.


----------



## kateincali

smittykitty306 said:


> *sigh*.  That’s the dream.





ElainePG said:


> Sounds like heaven!





ElainePG said:


> The Mercer tote is gorgeous. Poor Flub-A-Dub.



It's a wonder I don't write tourism ads.

I would like to think that Flub-A-Dub is waiting for me until it's marked down to $35.

I highly recommend the Mercer. It's structured, lightweight, and I like that it's separated into three compartments.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's a wonder I don't write tourism ads.
> 
> I would like to think that Flub-A-Dub is waiting for me until it's marked down to $35.
> 
> I highly recommend the Mercer. It's structured, lightweight, and I like that it's separated into three compartments.


The Mercer sounds nice! How large is it?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> The Mercer sounds nice! How large is it?



Copied from Nordstrom because lazy

14 ¼"W x 9 ¼"H x 4 ½"D. (Interior capacity: large.)
6" strap drop; 20 ¼" shoulder strap drop.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Copied from Nordstrom because lazy
> 
> 14 ¼"W x 9 ¼"H x 4 ½"D. (Interior capacity: large.)
> 6" strap drop; 20 ¼" shoulder strap drop.


Thank you. 
Rats... that's too large (wide) for me. I do better with bags that are 10"-11" in width, otherwise they look as though they are carrying me.


----------



## BigTexy

Hello everyone! Nice to see the chat is still lively 
Just got back from 2 weeks of vacation in Northern Norway and I'm glad to be back, lol. That is too much time away from home with the kids, for real (and with the in-laws). Granted, I have a 4 year old and 2 year old twins, so they are always a lot of work, but it's a lot easier to keep a routine at home than at grandma's.The weather was sunny and warm, low 80's, and it was nice to be outside. Inside was another story. Houses here are not made for any kind of heat, and some people are a little weird about opening windows to let in air. So, I know y'all are chuckling at 'low 80's is hot' but with no fans or AC in the house, it was toasty.
@Mimmy Love your style posts! Where do you usually post them so I can follow? Were you the one looking for a little Stam? I seem to remember something about that a few months ago when I got mine. There are some reasonably priced ones on TheRealReal right now.
@faith_ann I'm really sorry to hear about another round of BS with your landlord. Hopefully this will be the final ordeal with him and the judge rules in your favor. Also, love the new bag


----------



## Mimmy

I’ve been very “meh” lately. Nothing is wrong with me, at least I hope not. 

I have been putting a lot of things in online shopping carts, but at least I have taken them out again. When I feel like this, I don’t tend to make very good choices. 

I am going to Oregon and Northern California next week. This should cure my “mehness”. I should also hold off on shopping until then. 

@BigTexy Wow, Norway! [emoji1189] I have never been there. You must be like Wonder Woman with a 4 year old and 2 year twins!! Thanks for the link to the small Stams. I am so undecided on my next bag, or if I should even be buying another bag. 

I have a thread called Mimmy's Stylebook Closet.
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Mimmy's-Stylebook-Closet.872533/


----------



## BigTexy

Mimmy said:


> I’ve been very “meh” lately. Nothing is wrong with me, at least I hope not.
> 
> I have been putting a lot of things in online shopping carts, but at least I have taken them out again. When I feel like this, I don’t tend to make very good choices.
> 
> I am going to Oregon and Northern California next week. This should cure my “mehness”. I should also hold off on shopping until then.
> 
> @BigTexy Wow, Norway! [emoji1189] I have never been there. You must be like Wonder Woman with a 4 year old and 2 year twins!! Thanks for the link to the small Stams. I am so undecided on my next bag, or if I should even be buying another bag.
> 
> I have a thread called Mimmy's Stylebook Closet.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Mimmy's-Stylebook-Closet.872533/


I get like that too, sometimes and I'm not sure why. I hope everything is ok [emoji8].

Northern California and Oregon sound really exciting. I have never been but would love to one day. Anything in particular you're going to see? Or just roadtrippin'? 

Norway is really beatiful, you should definitely visit if you get the chance. There's lots of nature. Lots of it.[emoji268] [emoji268] After you live here for a while, and if you're not Norwegian, you kind of get over it and want things to do, lol. I'm so bored [emoji20] ! 

The kids are definitely challenging, especially at the ages they are since they aren't very independent yet and have a lot of energy. Sometimes idk how my husband and I survived the last 2 years, we should be dead from exhaustion and 'friendly advice'.

Thanks for the link. I need some new style inspiration!


----------



## Mimmy

Thanks @BigTexy. I hope to do more traveling ... some day. [emoji6] I am always looking for style inspiration. I hope you find some from my thread. 

I have a relative’s wedding to go to in OR. I am really looking forward to it, as I’ll get to see a lot of my relatives who I don’t see very often. 

My DH and I are then traveling on to San Francisco. We are hoping to eat, relax, shop ... and then eat some more. [emoji495] [emoji492] [emoji895]


----------



## kateincali

Thanks on both accounts, @BigTexy. The Mercer is getting a lot of use.

As someone whose most exotic vacation was to Canada, I'm jealous of your Norway trip! It's such a gorgeous place in photos, and as a SoCal girl, I'm really missing nature that isn't various shades of brown or on fire. I don't blame you for being ready to be home after two weeks with three kids, though.

@Mimmy I hope you guys have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Mimmy

Thanks @faith_ann!


----------



## BigTexy

@Mimmy Sounds like a fun trip! I hope you have a great time  When i get rid of all this baby-weight, I hope to redo my wardrobe a bit to better reflect my lifestyle and age (yikes!). I just don't want that "Tired Mom" look, so if I can hide my exhaustion with clothes, even better! Your style is really cute and put together, so I'm definitely stealing some of your looks 

@faith_ann Does it help if I tell you how vicious the mosquitoes are up there? Or that most cabins (if you're a true Norwegian) only have outhouses and no real bathroom in them? Or that if it's hot outside you have to sleep with your windows open to get any relief at all, but then it's too bright to sleep b/c the sun doesn't go down this time of year? We were *only* at the cabin for 5 days, but that was seriously enough. But yes, the nature is awesome. If you would like to see the Norwegian coastline, I can suggest this video of the 'cruise ship' that travels up and down the coast. They placed a camera on board and sent it live to one of the public channels here. There's also one from the train.

Is it bad to say I'm jealous of y'all living in the States? I know I am very fortunate to be able to experience living in another country, but it's just not home. And Norway is very homogeneous, which makes it hard to fit in and still feel like yourself. 
I feel like a brat now.


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> @faith_ann Does it help if I tell you how vicious the mosquitoes are up there? Or that most cabins (if you're a true Norwegian) only have outhouses and no real bathroom in them? Or that if it's hot outside you have to sleep with your windows open to get any relief at all, but then it's too bright to sleep b/c the sun doesn't go down this time of year? We were *only* at the cabin for 5 days, but that was seriously enough. But yes, the nature is awesome. If you would like to see the Norwegian coastline, I can suggest this video of the 'cruise ship' that travels up and down the coast. They placed a camera on board and sent it live to one of the public channels here. There's also one from the train.
> 
> Is it bad to say I'm jealous of y'all living in the States? I know I am very fortunate to be able to experience living in another country, but it's just not home. And Norway is very homogeneous, which makes it hard to fit in and still feel like yourself.
> I feel like a brat now.



Ya it does help actually, thanks lol

Those videos are strangely relaxing. 

I get it. I've never felt 'home' here, though, so if you want to trade LMK  You're from Texas, right? I can't remember if you've mentioned that or if I'm just assuming based on your username.


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> Ya it does help actually, thanks lol
> 
> Those videos are strangely relaxing.
> 
> I get it. I've never felt 'home' here, though, so if you want to trade LMK [emoji14] You're from Texas, right? I can't remember if you've mentioned that or if I'm just assuming based on your username.


Yep, a Texan through and through [emoji1]! I know, my username is terrible, but it was hard to think of something spur of the moment [emoji12].


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> Yep, a Texan through and through [emoji1]! I know, my username is terrible, but it was hard to think of something spur of the moment [emoji12].


mine is a nickname from a decade ago so i understand username regret 

@Mimmy hope you're having a good trip!


----------



## BigTexy

Here is the grey Cecilia I bought about a month ago, but haven't really worn yet until this week. So far I'm really loving it! It was exceptionally clean on the inside too, so it feels almost like a new bag [emoji7]. The zipper is a little slow and sticks a bit, but I'm hoping some graphite will help. 
So now I'm thinking I need to up my game and get a nicer, perhaps matching wallet. Any tips on what would look best or if there actually is a complimentary one?


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> mine is a nickname from a decade ago so i understand username regret
> 
> @Mimmy hope you're having a good trip!


Two more days to go, but thanks, faith!


BigTexy said:


> Here is the grey Cecilia I bought about a month ago, but haven't really worn yet until this week. So far I'm really loving it! It was exceptionally clean on the inside too, so it feels almost like a new bag [emoji7]. The zipper is a little slow and sticks a bit, but I'm hoping some graphite will help.
> So now I'm thinking I need to up my game and get a nicer, perhaps matching wallet. Any tips on what would look best or if there actually is a complimentary one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164109


Great looking bag BigTexy! I really like it! MJ made several quilted wallets that would compliment your bag. You can find pre-owned ones at good prices. 


My MJ Lex is probably my favorite wallet.[emoji7]


----------



## Mimmy

@Big Texy Here is another MJ quilted wallet. I think it was called the core clutch. @faith_ann will know if this is incorrect. 


I do just carry this sometimes. I love the way it looks. I find it to be fairly heavy though. If I put it in a bag, it can become quite a load. 

There are quite a few more MJ wallets that would also complement your bag. 

Happy hunting!


----------



## BigTexy

Mimmy said:


> @Big Texy Here is another MJ quilted wallet. I think it was called the core clutch. @faith_ann will know if this is incorrect.
> View attachment 4164810
> 
> I do just carry this sometimes. I love the way it looks. I find it to be fairly heavy though. If I put it in a bag, it can become quite a load.
> 
> There are quite a few more MJ wallets that would also complement your bag.
> 
> Happy hunting!


Thank you for the suggestions and pics [emoji1]. I really like the Lex for an everyday wallet, it seems to be the right size for what I carry. They seem to hold up well, right? I've seen a few online and they look pretty good, but I guess that depends on how it was treated.
The core clutch is one I've been looking at for a while but it does seem big. Probably like you said, I would carry it more on its own. Which means, I can get any color I want [emoji57] and not worry about matching.


----------



## Mimmy

BigTexy said:


> Thank you for the suggestions and pics [emoji1]. I really like the Lex for an everyday wallet, it seems to be the right size for what I carry. They seem to hold up well, right? I've seen a few online and they look pretty good, but I guess that depends on how it was treated.
> The core clutch is one I've been looking at for a while but it does seem big. Probably like you said, I would carry it more on its own. Which means, I can get any color I want [emoji57] and not worry about matching.



My Lex has held up really well, Big Texy. I use it a lot. I think it helps that it’s black. I had a cognac one too. It started to show a little more wear around the zipper than the black one. I sold it while I could still get a decent price for it. Occasionally I regret selling it though, as MJ quilted bags and wallets are my favorites!

The core clutch looks new, but I don’t carry it that often.


----------



## kateincali

@Mimmy A Core Clutch isn't a thing, but maybe that should be its new name since it was only officially called a Quilted Leather Zip Clutch, which isn't very inspired.

@BigTexy Congrats, it looks great on you! Is it FW10? In that case I think there's a matching LZC and a continental wallet


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> @Mimmy A Core Clutch isn't a thing, but maybe that should be its new name since it was only officially called a Quilted Leather Zip Clutch, which isn't very inspired.
> 
> @BigTexy Congrats, it looks great on you! Is it FW10? In that case I think there's a matching LZC and a continental wallet



Hehe! I guess I made up that name. I thought the name was something simple though. [emoji3]


----------



## kateincali

I'm having an interesting weekend.

Friday night, someone knocked on the front door around 5am. The dogs barked and they left. Not the first time I've gotten a weird late night/early morning knock so I didn't bother looking. 

I should have looked because once I got up an hour later I realized the car was broken into. Nothing was taken because there was nothing to take, but it was rummaged through and all four doors were left open (had to be recent because the battery wasn't dead). I assume the person who broke into the car was going to try the house until the dogs barked - I don't think a passerby who saw the car and wanted to let us know would have climbed over the fence.

So fine, whatever. It's a city, these things happen. Nothing was taken. 

This morning, though, someone had pulled the long wood stick holding a plant up out of the dirt and propped it next to the front stairs. There's zero chance it could have tipped over. It was a foot away, there are plants in between it would have fallen on, it was several inches in the dirt, and it wouldn't have landed straight up against the porch railing. I have a fence so it's not anything someone could have randomly done walking by or anything. Kind of creepy.

Tomorrow morning I have court so these last few days have been a joy lol


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

faith_ann said:


> I'm having an interesting weekend.
> 
> Friday night, someone knocked on the front door around 5am. The dogs barked and they left. Not the first time I've gotten a weird late night/early morning knock so I didn't bother looking.
> 
> I should have looked because once I got up an hour later I realized the car was broken into. Nothing was taken because there was nothing to take, but it was rummaged through and all four doors were left open (had to be recent because the battery wasn't dead). I assume the person who broke into the car was going to try the house until the dogs barked - I don't think a passerby who saw the car and wanted to let us know would have climbed over the fence.
> 
> So fine, whatever. It's a city, these things happen. Nothing was taken.
> 
> This morning, though, someone had pulled the long wood stick holding a plant up out of the dirt and propped it next to the front stairs. There's zero chance it could have tipped over. It was a foot away, there are plants in between it would have fallen on, it was several inches in the dirt, and it wouldn't have landed straight up against the porch railing. I have a fence so it's not anything someone could have randomly done walking by or anything. Kind of creepy.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have court so these last few days have been a joy lol



Omg, that’s terrrible! I hope this person leaves you alone. Thank heavens for your dogs!


----------



## kateincali

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Omg, that’s terrrible! I hope this person leaves you alone. Thank heavens for your dogs!



Thanks. It’s just weird and I’ve got enough going on.

I typed Friday night at 5am which = Saturday morning. I’m very tired.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

faith_ann said:


> Thanks. It’s just weird and I’ve got enough going on.
> 
> I typed Friday night at 5am which = Saturday morning. I’m very tired.



Yikes... I’m sure!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I'm having an interesting weekend.
> 
> Friday night, someone knocked on the front door around 5am. The dogs barked and they left. Not the first time I've gotten a weird late night/early morning knock so I didn't bother looking.
> 
> I should have looked because once I got up an hour later I realized the car was broken into. Nothing was taken because there was nothing to take, but it was rummaged through and all four doors were left open (had to be recent because the battery wasn't dead). I assume the person who broke into the car was going to try the house until the dogs barked - I don't think a passerby who saw the car and wanted to let us know would have climbed over the fence.
> 
> So fine, whatever. It's a city, these things happen. Nothing was taken.
> 
> This morning, though, someone had pulled the long wood stick holding a plant up out of the dirt and propped it next to the front stairs. There's zero chance it could have tipped over. It was a foot away, there are plants in between it would have fallen on, it was several inches in the dirt, and it wouldn't have landed straight up against the porch railing. I have a fence so it's not anything someone could have randomly done walking by or anything. Kind of creepy.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have court so these last few days have been a joy lol



Not good, faith_ann. Please be careful. I am bothered by all the strange things that you are experiencing. It’s a weird time in the states, probably everywhere for that matter. 

Hope court goes okay.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Not good, faith_ann. Please be careful. I am bothered by all the strange things that you are experiencing. It’s a weird time in the states, probably everywhere for that matter.
> 
> Hope court goes okay.



Thanks. Me, too. I’m nervous as hell about it.

The strange stuff is at least just strange and not super concerning. I did feel better when I lived in a place with a higher fence, though lol


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm having an interesting weekend.
> 
> Friday night, someone knocked on the front door around 5am. The dogs barked and they left. Not the first time I've gotten a weird late night/early morning knock so I didn't bother looking.
> 
> I should have looked because once I got up an hour later I realized the car was broken into. Nothing was taken because there was nothing to take, but it was rummaged through and all four doors were left open (had to be recent because the battery wasn't dead). I assume the person who broke into the car was going to try the house until the dogs barked - I don't think a passerby who saw the car and wanted to let us know would have climbed over the fence.
> 
> So fine, whatever. It's a city, these things happen. Nothing was taken.
> 
> This morning, though, someone had pulled the long wood stick holding a plant up out of the dirt and propped it next to the front stairs. There's zero chance it could have tipped over. It was a foot away, there are plants in between it would have fallen on, it was several inches in the dirt, and it wouldn't have landed straight up against the porch railing. I have a fence so it's not anything someone could have randomly done walking by or anything. Kind of creepy.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have court so these last few days have been a joy lol


This is all scary-strange. Do you think it's the same person? Could it have something to do with your awful landlord???

I hope your court date goes well. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> This is all scary-strange. Do you think it's the same person? Could it have something to do with your awful landlord???
> 
> I hope your court date goes well. Fingers crossed for you.


Appreciate it!

Someone else suggested that, too, but I don't think so. There are plenty of car break ins and strange knock posts on Next Door, though usually it's and/or and not both, and moving the wood the next night is a little random. If it was even the same person - they heard the dogs the previous night and the wood was handy for a weapon, but something else spooked them the second time? I don't know. A neighbor gave us an extra security sign to put by the door. Can't hurt.


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> @BigTexy Congrats, it looks great on you! Is it FW10? In that case I think there's a matching LZC and a continental wallet



Thanks @faith_ann ! I'm so glad I got it. It's FA08 and in really great shape. I like the wallet you added here too, there seem to be more to choose from than I originally thought, which is nice. I found another style on Poshmark that I like too, but not sure if black is really what I want. The hunt continues!






faith_ann said:


> I'm having an interesting weekend.
> 
> Friday night, someone knocked on the front door around 5am. The dogs barked and they left. Not the first time I've gotten a weird late night/early morning knock so I didn't bother looking.
> 
> Tomorrow morning I have court so these last few days have been a joy lol


I am so sorry you are going through all of this! Happy to hear that y'all are all ok, but it's still not a good feeling to think people are traipsing around your house at night. Maybe you need a motion activated disco ball and strobe lights outside your front door? That would freak me out for sure.
Thinking about you today as you head to your court appearance. I hope everything works out in your favor and it's the last time you have to deal with this guy!


----------



## kateincali

We won at court today! 

I need to sleep for a week now.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> We won at court today!
> 
> I need to sleep for a week now.


So glad to hear it. What a relief.


----------



## Mimmy

QUOTE="faith_ann, post: 32515917, member: 155183"]We won at court today! 

I need to sleep for a week now.[/QUOTE]

Great news, faith! Get some well deserved rest!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Great news, faith! Get some well deserved rest!





ElainePG said:


> So glad to hear it. What a relief.



Thank you both [emoji173]️ I know I’ve whined a fair bit about it and I really appreciate the support. Even if you know you’re not in the wrong, it’s still super nerve wracking to not have that 100% certainty of where you’ll be living in a week.


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> We won at court today!
> 
> I need to sleep for a week now.


Awesome! I'm so happy to hear that. Hopefully things will start looking up now


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> Awesome! I'm so happy to hear that. Hopefully things will start looking up now


Thank you! It's unfortunately not entirely over but at least the 'am I going to not have a place to live?' part is.


----------



## kateincali

test post because i'm confused

@Mimmy how's your vacation going?

EDIT: okay, i got a message on another thread that my message was awaiting moderator approval; i was wondering what i did to get myself in trouble. looks like it was thread specific and not me specific, though.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> test post because i'm confused
> 
> @Mimmy how's your vacation going?
> 
> EDIT: okay, i got a message on another thread that my message was awaiting moderator approval; i was wondering what i did to get myself in trouble. looks like it was thread specific and not me specific, though.
> 
> View attachment 4178040



Thanks for asking, faith_ann! It was a really good break from everything. 

Ate a lot. Of note, if you ever go to Portland, OR, get ice cream at Ruby Jewel. It’s probably the best ice cream I’ve ever had!

Please tell me you bought the pink Mischief. 


It was an additional 25% off, so $236. I had it in and out of my cart, but I’ve had so many unexpected expenses lately, I just couldn’t buy it. 


The beige one sold pretty quickly.

Oh well, I can stop agonizing over it now.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks for asking, faith_ann! It was a really good break from everything.
> 
> Ate a lot. Of note, if you ever go to Portland, OR, get ice cream at Ruby Jewel. It’s probably the best ice cream I’ve ever had!
> 
> Please tell me you bought the pink Mischief.
> View attachment 4178457
> 
> It was an additional 25% off, so $236. I had it in and out of my cart, but I’ve had so many unexpected expenses lately, I just couldn’t buy it.
> View attachment 4178459
> 
> The beige one sold pretty quickly.
> 
> Oh well, I can stop agonizing over it now.


Happy to hear it was a nice trip, and thanks for the ice cream recommendation; those are always welcome, if not needed, because I don't really want to be potato shaped, yet they have something called Brown Sugar Peach Crisp and I want it.

$236. Ugh. I wish. Potential bright side: They have made their way off of Yoox and may one day be on ebay for $50.


----------



## kateincali

Why did I even look

20% off $125...FML
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/marc-jacobs-grained-leather-satchel-73sz4yKt0WM


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Why did I even look
> 
> 20% off $125...FML
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/marc-jacobs-grained-leather-satchel-73sz4yKt0WM


Now it's showing as sold. Was that you?????


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Now it's showing as sold. Was that you?????



Oh, no. Forgot to note I was looking at sold listings. I do that sometimes to, you know, torture myself.


----------



## kateincali

The Christie's auction advertisements on here are so practical. Did you all know you can get a Chanel work out romper, jump rope, AND exercise ball all for only an estimated $3,000 - $4,000? The ball even includes three air plugs. THREE. In case you lose two.

If you feel the need to bid on this amazing deal, here you go
https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/lot_details2.aspx?intObjectID=6158716


----------



## smittykitty306

faith_ann said:


> The Christie's auction advertisements on here are so practical. Did you all know you can get a Chanel work out romper, jump rope, AND exercise ball all for only an estimated $3,000 - $4,000? The ball even includes three air plugs. THREE. In case you lose two.
> 
> If you feel the need to bid on this amazing deal, here you go
> https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/lot_details2.aspx?intObjectID=6158716



“But wait!  There’s more!  Order now and we’ll throw in three, yes THREE, air plugs.  That’s right all for the low low price of $4000. Operators are standing by...”

Wow.


----------



## kateincali

smittykitty306 said:


> “But wait!  There’s more!  Order now and we’ll throw in three, yes THREE, air plugs.  That’s right all for the low low price of $4000. Operators are standing by...”
> 
> Wow.


choosing between that and the Hermes skateboard is going to be tough
https://www.christies.com/lotfinder/lot_details2.aspx?intObjectID=6158720


----------



## smittykitty306

Skateboard for the win!!!!


----------



## smittykitty306

That way I’d at least have something to ride to work after I sold my car.


----------



## happenstance

I feel silly posting such an old bag as a new thread so I thought I might post here.  I don't have anybody in my life that will get excited about this with me.  I have been in love with this bag, since I first started collecting years ago.  I mostly bought Rebecca Minkoff bags and Kate Spade bags as they were 'in my price range'.  But this MJ bag was one of my 'holy grails'.  I've always kept my eyes peeled for this bag, and it's popped up a few times but typically I missed out or it wasn't a good time to buy it.  Recently I've decided to declutter a bunch of my bags I haven't carried in forever, and told my husband that I wasn't going to buy any more...well low and behold what pops up in Craigslist... 

Well, my husband the sweetheart and he supported my buying it.

I present to you the Petal to the Metal Sasha in Lamb!

Holy moly is she soft.  

The girl who sold her to me had said she wasn't sure but she wanted to let her go, but felt better, like she was making the right move when she saw me touching it so gently and then smelling it, then telling her I keep all my bags stuffed in their dust bag in my closet.  She got so excited and said she was happy to sell her to me now haha!  You know a fellow bag lover when...

Thanks for letting me yammer here, I'm just so happy to have her finally!  This is the sellers pic!


----------



## smittykitty306

happenstance said:


> I feel silly posting such an old bag as a new thread so I thought I might post here.  I don't have anybody in my life that will get excited about this with me.  I have been in love with this bag, since I first started collecting years ago.  I mostly bought Rebecca Minkoff bags and Kate Spade bags as they were 'in my price range'.  But this MJ bag was one of my 'holy grails'.  I've always kept my eyes peeled for this bag, and it's popped up a few times but typically I missed out or it wasn't a good time to buy it.  Recently I've decided to declutter a bunch of my bags I haven't carried in forever, and told my husband that I wasn't going to buy any more...well low and behold what pops up in Craigslist...
> 
> Well, my husband the sweetheart and he supported my buying it.
> 
> I present to you the Petal to the Metal Sasha in Lamb!
> 
> Holy moly is she soft.
> 
> The girl who sold her to me had said she wasn't sure but she wanted to let her go, but felt better, like she was making the right move when she saw me touching it so gently and then smelling it, then telling her I keep all my bags stuffed in their dust bag in my closet.  She got so excited and said she was happy to sell her to me now haha!  You know a fellow bag lover when...
> 
> Thanks for letting me yammer here, I'm just so happy to have her finally!  This is the sellers pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187235



Congratulations!!!  I’m glad your search paid off!


----------



## kateincali

happenstance said:


> I feel silly posting such an old bag as a new thread so I thought I might post here.  I don't have anybody in my life that will get excited about this with me.  I have been in love with this bag, since I first started collecting years ago.  I mostly bought Rebecca Minkoff bags and Kate Spade bags as they were 'in my price range'.  But this MJ bag was one of my 'holy grails'.  I've always kept my eyes peeled for this bag, and it's popped up a few times but typically I missed out or it wasn't a good time to buy it.  Recently I've decided to declutter a bunch of my bags I haven't carried in forever, and told my husband that I wasn't going to buy any more...well low and behold what pops up in Craigslist...
> 
> Well, my husband the sweetheart and he supported my buying it.
> 
> I present to you the Petal to the Metal Sasha in Lamb!
> 
> Holy moly is she soft.
> 
> The girl who sold her to me had said she wasn't sure but she wanted to let her go, but felt better, like she was making the right move when she saw me touching it so gently and then smelling it, then telling her I keep all my bags stuffed in their dust bag in my closet.  She got so excited and said she was happy to sell her to me now haha!  You know a fellow bag lover when...
> 
> Thanks for letting me yammer here, I'm just so happy to have her finally!  This is the sellers pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187235


What a great CL find! Congrats on your new beauty, it sounds like it's going to be well loved!


----------



## vink

BigTexy said:


> Here is the grey Cecilia I bought about a month ago, but haven't really worn yet until this week. So far I'm really loving it! It was exceptionally clean on the inside too, so it feels almost like a new bag [emoji7]. The zipper is a little slow and sticks a bit, but I'm hoping some graphite will help.
> So now I'm thinking I need to up my game and get a nicer, perhaps matching wallet. Any tips on what would look best or if there actually is a complimentary one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164109



That’s so pretty! You’re so lucky!


----------



## BigTexy

vink said:


> That’s so pretty! You’re so lucky!


Thank you! I feel lucky, it's a really nice bag [emoji7]. Now I'm looking for a good deal on a Stardust one.


----------



## Mimmy

happenstance said:


> I feel silly posting such an old bag as a new thread so I thought I might post here.  I don't have anybody in my life that will get excited about this with me.  I have been in love with this bag, since I first started collecting years ago.  I mostly bought Rebecca Minkoff bags and Kate Spade bags as they were 'in my price range'.  But this MJ bag was one of my 'holy grails'.  I've always kept my eyes peeled for this bag, and it's popped up a few times but typically I missed out or it wasn't a good time to buy it.  Recently I've decided to declutter a bunch of my bags I haven't carried in forever, and told my husband that I wasn't going to buy any more...well low and behold what pops up in Craigslist...
> 
> Well, my husband the sweetheart and he supported my buying it.
> 
> I present to you the Petal to the Metal Sasha in Lamb!
> 
> Holy moly is she soft.
> 
> The girl who sold her to me had said she wasn't sure but she wanted to let her go, but felt better, like she was making the right move when she saw me touching it so gently and then smelling it, then telling her I keep all my bags stuffed in their dust bag in my closet.  She got so excited and said she was happy to sell her to me now haha!  You know a fellow bag lover when...
> 
> Thanks for letting me yammer here, I'm just so happy to have her finally!  This is the sellers pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187235



Congrats, happenstance! I think that you will find quite a few of us on this thread who get excited about a MbMJ or MJ bag. 

You bought a great bag! So nice that your DH supports your bag buying habit too. 

@faith_ann Thanks for posting the Chanel exercise outfit and ball. I would have missed it. The extra plugs really make it a great deal. 

Trying to decide how much I should bid. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Congrats, happenstance! I think that you will find quite a few of us on this thread who get excited about a MbMJ or MJ bag.
> 
> You bought a great bag! So nice that your DH supports your bag buying habit too.
> 
> @faith_ann Thanks for posting the Chanel exercise outfit and ball. I would have missed it. The extra plugs really make it a great deal.
> 
> Trying to decide how much I should bid. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I'm not even going to lie, if I had money to burn I would totally buy this for the tennis set
https://www.christies.com/lotfinder...8717&sid=696fe9bb-1557-413a-921f-03f929d434c0


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I'm not even going to lie, if I had money to burn I would totally buy this for the tennis set
> https://www.christies.com/lotfinder...8717&sid=696fe9bb-1557-413a-921f-03f929d434c0


Does that mean you'd have to learn how to play rugby?


----------



## kateincali

It's Monday and I have something to complain about!

What is this California specific rudeness where people working at your house are completely careless about your things?

Don't move the old wood garden benches and use them to support something heavy. 
If you're a landscaping company, why do you not have your own wheelbarrow, rake, and shovel? 
Don't mix concrete with the garden hose wand because thanks, now it doesn't work. 
Don't use the heavy iron doorstop to smooth the concrete. 
Don't move the potted lemon tree if you don't know how to move it without breaking the expensive pot. When you do break it, don't turn it around and pretend you didn't. 
If you need to be in an area I didn't expect you to be, like where there's a little garden waterfall made of decorative glass, how about you let me know instead of stepping all the fluck over it and breaking everything?

I don't get ittttttt


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Does that mean you'd have to learn how to play rugby?


The rugby ball will be a gift to the pool boy.

The basketball will be donated to an underserved youth program.

You write off both as donations in your taxes.

You use the tennis set guilt free because you deserve it for being such a good person.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It's Monday and I have something to complain about!
> 
> What is this California specific rudeness where people working at your house are completely careless about your things?
> 
> Don't move the old wood garden benches and use them to support something heavy.
> If you're a landscaping company, why do you not have your own wheelbarrow, rake, and shovel?
> Don't mix concrete with the garden hose wand because thanks, now it doesn't work.
> Don't use the heavy iron doorstop to smooth the concrete.
> Don't move the potted lemon tree if you don't know how to move it without breaking the expensive pot. When you do break it, don't turn it around and pretend you didn't.
> If you need to be in an area I didn't expect you to be, like where there's a little garden waterfall made of decorative glass, how about you let me know instead of stepping all the fluck over it and breaking everything?
> 
> I don't get ittttttt


Yup, yup, yuppppppp!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yup, yup, yuppppppp!


okay, so it's not just me here? this is all different people so i'm just led to conclude this is a california behavior lol


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> okay, so it's not just me here? this is all different people so i'm just led to conclude this is a california behavior lol


Well, it seems to happen to you down in the southern part of the state, and also to me on the central coast, but that's just a sample size of two, and California is a pretty big state!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Well, it seems to happen to you down in the southern part of the state, and also to me on the central coast, but that's just a sample size of two, and California is a pretty big state!


NorCal, from what I've heard, is slightly more civilized...


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> It's Monday and I have something to complain about!
> 
> What is this California specific rudeness where people working at your house are completely careless about your things?
> 
> Don't move the old wood garden benches and use them to support something heavy.
> If you're a landscaping company, why do you not have your own wheelbarrow, rake, and shovel?
> Don't mix concrete with the garden hose wand because thanks, now it doesn't work.
> Don't use the heavy iron doorstop to smooth the concrete.
> Don't move the potted lemon tree if you don't know how to move it without breaking the expensive pot. When you do break it, don't turn it around and pretend you didn't.
> If you need to be in an area I didn't expect you to be, like where there's a little garden waterfall made of decorative glass, how about you let me know instead of stepping all the fluck over it and breaking everything?
> 
> I don't get ittttttt



Sadly, very similar things happen in FL.

When putting in new windows, rather than opening the vertical blinds, the installer just broke them. 

The AC crew blew dirty water out of the air conditioning unit onto the carpet. 

The landscapers used weed killer close to our bamboo almost killing it. We specifically asked them not to use weed killer or pesticides in our garden. They cut the blooms off our hibiscus and cut the berries off the wild coffee. I guess they thought bare twigs looked attractive. We no longer use this company.

I could go on and on, but I’m starting to relive these incidents. 

Time to comfort myself with something sweet! [emoji509]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Sadly, very similar things happen in FL.
> 
> When putting in new windows, rather than opening the vertical blinds, the installer just broke them.
> 
> The AC crew blew dirty water out of the air conditioning unit onto the carpet.
> 
> The landscapers used weed killer close to our bamboo almost killing it. We specifically asked them not to use weed killer or pesticides in our garden. *They cut the blooms off our hibiscus and cut the berries off the wild coffee.* I guess they thought bare twigs looked attractive. We no longer use this company.
> 
> I could go on and on, but I’m starting to relive these incidents.
> 
> Time to comfort myself with something sweet! [emoji509]


This is basically traumatizing.

I'm sorry. Go find some rolled ice cream!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> This is basically traumatizing.
> 
> I'm sorry. Go find some rolled ice cream!



I didn’t have time to go find ice cream, but I made chocolate and cookies work. [emoji515][emoji514]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I didn’t have time to go find ice cream, but I made chocolate and cookies work. [emoji515][emoji514]



What kind of cookie? I need to live through you because baking apples with cinnamon today didn’t cut it for me. 

I want oatmeal cookies


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> What kind of cookie? I need to live through you because baking apples with cinnamon today didn’t cut it for me.
> 
> I want oatmeal cookies



Baked apples with cinnamon definitely sounds like the healthier choice. 

I put tart cherry preserves on top of shortbread cookies. I’ve been doing this for about a week now. 

I really like oatmeal cookies. I should try to find a good recipe for them. Sounds like a lot of work though and I would end up eating all of them. [emoji39]


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Baked apples with cinnamon definitely sounds like the healthier choice.
> 
> I put tart cherry preserves on top of shortbread cookies. I’ve been doing this for about a week now.
> 
> I really like oatmeal cookies. I should try to find a good recipe for them. Sounds like a lot of work though and *I would end up eating all of them. *[emoji39]


You can send half to me 

I have mixed feelings about tart cherry but fully support finding something you like enough to have for a week. This is also how I tend to crave things (then I don't want to look at it again for like six months, rinse, repeat)

I would like to make cream cheese wontons but 1. don't have the ingredients and 2. I can't get over rats living in the stove. I don't care how much bleach I use, it's never going to be clean to me.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> You can send half to me
> 
> I have mixed feelings about tart cherry but fully support finding something you like enough to have for a week. This is also how I tend to crave things (then I don't want to look at it again for like six months, rinse, repeat)
> 
> I would like to make cream cheese wontons but 1. don't have the ingredients and 2. I can't get over rats living in the stove. I don't care how much bleach I use, it's never going to be clean to me.



I think your landlord owes you a new stove! 

Cream cheese wontons! Thankfully these are usually even good at places that only make fair Chinese food. 

It would involve a bit of a drive, but I think that I need some today!

I ate up all the shortbread cookies so I may be over that phase.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I think your landlord owes you a new stove!
> 
> Cream cheese wontons! Thankfully these are usually even good at places that only make fair Chinese food.
> 
> It would involve a bit of a drive, but I think that I need some today!
> 
> I ate up all the shortbread cookies so I may be over that phase.


Ha. Yeah. No.

Cream cheese wontons are edible even when I make them, which is kind of miraculous. I just wish the places near me filled them more. I feel a little cheated buying them when they're 95% greasy wonton.

The best time to find something new to eat is when you're out of the other thing you used to eat.


----------



## BigTexy

You guys are killing me with the cookies and chinese food talk! If there were butterscotch chip cookies anywhere nearby I would be in trouble. I've been doing keto for the last month and those are definitely things I can't eat [emoji21].  But it's been worth it and not something I plan to do forever so I can tough it out.


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> You can send half to me [emoji14]
> 
> I have mixed feelings about tart cherry but fully support finding something you like enough to have for a week. This is also how I tend to crave things (then I don't want to look at it again for like six months, rinse, repeat)
> 
> I would like to make cream cheese wontons but 1. don't have the ingredients and 2. I can't get over rats living in the stove. I don't care how much bleach I use, it's never going to be clean to me.


That is terrible! What about getting a toaster oven? I love those things [emoji173]


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> That is terrible! What about getting a toaster oven? I love those things [emoji173]





BigTexy said:


> You guys are killing me with the cookies and chinese food talk! If there were butterscotch chip cookies anywhere nearby I would be in trouble. I've been doing keto for the last month and those are definitely things I can't eat [emoji21].  But it's been worth it and not something I plan to do forever so I can tough it out.


I'm not supposed to eat this stuff, either, so congrats on having more will power than I do. I mean, I've set the bar pretty low, but still.

I had a toaster oven but it disappeared on a cross country move. I assume it made a run for it when it saw I was stopping in Odessa for the night and honestly I don't blame it.


----------



## Mimmy

I don’t think that I should eat the amount of desserts that I do. I really like them though. 

I didn’t get cream cheese wontons yesterday. I bought a strawberry shortcake though. [emoji39]


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> I'm not supposed to eat this stuff, either, so congrats on having more will power than I do. I mean, I've set the bar pretty low, but still.
> 
> I had a toaster oven but it disappeared on a cross country move. I assume it made a run for it when it saw I was stopping in Odessa for the night and honestly I don't blame it.


Do you mean Odessa, Texas? When I was little we lived in Midland, right next to Odessa, but it was a different place back then. My mom lives in Kermit, which isn't too far from Odessa, so I'm very familiar with the area. The current oil boom has brought in a lot of transient people who haven't exactly 'gentrified' the area, if you know what I mean. It's kind of sad actually


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> Do you mean Odessa, Texas? When I was little we lived in Midland, right next to Odessa, but it was a different place back then. My mom lives in Kermit, which isn't too far from Odessa, so I'm very familiar with the area. The current oil boom has brought in a lot of transient people who haven't exactly 'gentrified' the area, if you know what I mean. It's kind of sad actually


Yes. I've gone cross country twice, ended up in Odessa both nights, and now never miss an opportunity to mention how awful it is.

It's not only the people - though pay day at a motel the oil guys are staying can be _interesting_, and there was some movie scene level prostitution going on that I didn't think existed in real life - but the air quality is nonexistent, and it's so gray that if you told me the local life expectancy was 25, I'd think that sounds about right.

It's probably a nicer place not right off the I-20? It must have been a pretty and peaceful area before the oil boom.


----------



## smittykitty306

BigTexy said:


> Do you mean Odessa, Texas? When I was little we lived in Midland, right next to Odessa, but it was a different place back then. My mom lives in Kermit, which isn't too far from Odessa, so I'm very familiar with the area. The current oil boom has brought in a lot of transient people who haven't exactly 'gentrified' the area, if you know what I mean. It's kind of sad actually



That’s wild. My parent grew up in Odessa many years ago and went to Odessa High. I think my maternal grandma still lived there just up until a few years ago.


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> Yes. I've gone cross country twice, ended up in Odessa both nights, and now never miss an opportunity to mention how awful it is.
> 
> It's not only the people - though pay day at a motel the oil guys are staying can be _interesting_, and there was some movie scene level prostitution going on that I didn't think existed in real life - but the air quality is nonexistent, and it's so gray that if you told me the local life expectancy was 25, I'd think that sounds about right.
> 
> It's probably a nicer place not right off the I-20? It must have been a pretty and peaceful area before the oil boom.


Wow, at least it made for a good story? It's way nicer off of I-20, but it's not what it used to be. Next time you're in town you should check out the replica of Stonehenge on the UTPB campus. It's actually pretty interesting [emoji5].


----------



## BigTexy

smittykitty306 said:


> That’s wild. My parent grew up in Odessa many years ago and went to Odessa High. I think my maternal grandma still lived there just up until a few years ago.


Wow! Small world, right?


----------



## kateincali

BigTexy said:


> Wow, at least it made for a good story? It's way nicer off of I-20, but it's not what it used to be. Next time you're in town you should check out the *replica of Stonehenge on the UTPB campus*. It's actually pretty interesting [emoji5].


Who knew

I would rather do...anything else than go on a cross country trip again, though, so I think my second time there was my last time there.


----------



## kateincali

It’s magnificent


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> It’s magnificent
> 
> View attachment 4192877


I’m certainly impressed!


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I’m certainly impressed!



Goes to show how strong a carrot can grow if you water it with blood and cocaine


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Goes to show how strong a carrot can grow if you water it with blood and cocaine


Wait... whaaaaaaaaat???


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Wait... whaaaaaaaaat???



It’s the secret the agricultural industry doesn’t want you to know


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> It’s magnificent
> 
> View attachment 4192877



It is magnificent!

What is it?

Just kidding. I occasionally eat vegetables.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> It is magnificent!
> 
> What is it?
> 
> Just kidding. I occasionally eat vegetables.



The only reason I ever have carrots is because the dogs like them. I don’t know what else they’re good for.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> The only reason I ever have carrots is because the dogs like them. I don’t know what else they’re good for.



Ahh, this makes more sense to me!


----------



## Mimmy

Did anyone watch the Spring 2019 show?

Spring colors, 1960’s and structured mini bags.

Drama. MJ has paid his dues. He deserves to have the final show at NYFW. I don’t know what really happened. It’s not important to me. 

Now I am kicking myself for not buying a Mischief on YOOX! Why did I decide to stick to a budget now?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Did anyone watch the Spring 2019 show?
> 
> Spring colors, 1960’s and structured mini bags.
> 
> Drama. MJ has paid his dues. He deserves to have the final show at NYFW. I don’t know what really happened. It’s not important to me.
> 
> Now I am kicking myself for not buying a Mischief on YOOX! Why did I decide to stick to a budget now?



You'll find a Mischief again! Hopefully.

I didn't watch but just browsed through the photos here
https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2019-ready-to-wear/marc-jacobs#coverage

It sort of looked like a combination of Spring 2011
https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/spring-2011-ready-to-wear/marc-jacobs#collection

and Fall 2012
https://www.vogue.com/fashion-shows/fall-2012-ready-to-wear/marc-jacobs#collection

This is probably the most wearable piece I've ever seen on a MJ runway. It's a plain coat that goes with almost everything and almost anyone can wear it!


----------



## ElainePG

I watched and thought it was very feminine and pretty. Loved all the ruffles and pastel colors: uber girly. And I didn't even mind the great big giant flowers, I thought they added a bit of kick-a$$ to it.


----------



## kateincali

The bags are mostly a miss for me, but I like the closure and shape of this. I'm not a big patent fan, though.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> The bags are mostly a miss for me, but I like the closure and shape of this. I'm not a big patent fan, though.


Oh, yeah. Great shape. That would be sweet for an evening bag. I wouldn’t even mind it in patent.


----------



## kateincali

I think I forgot to mention that I finally found a fuchsia PTTM Natasha awhile ago. It's been my only major MBMJ want for a few years and it's nice to have a bag with some color.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I think I forgot to mention that I finally found a fuchsia PTTM Natasha awhile ago. It's been my only major MBMJ want for a few years and it's nice to have a bag with some color.
> 
> View attachment 4196885



This is very pretty! [emoji177]


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> I think I forgot to mention that I finally found a fuchsia PTTM Natasha awhile ago. It's been my only major MBMJ want for a few years and it's nice to have a bag with some color.
> 
> View attachment 4196885


Oooooh... pretty!


----------



## BigTexy

faith_ann said:


> I think I forgot to mention that I finally found a fuchsia PTTM Natasha awhile ago. It's been my only major MBMJ want for a few years and it's nice to have a bag with some color.
> 
> View attachment 4196885


Love this color! Congrats!


----------



## tickedoffchick

So how much longer will Marc Jacobs be up here in "premium" designers when most of his bags are in the same price range as contemporary designers now?


----------



## Esquared72

Using this little lovely today and realized I haven’t stopped by in ages. I hope you all are doing well! I’m starting a new job on Monday (my previous job was soul crushing, so excited to start something new). Health-wise I am doing well...the MS is under control thanks to my medication and a pretty drastic diet change (gluten-free, dairy-free, pescatarian), which sucks sometimes for this former cheese/hot dog/Kings Hawaiian bread addict, but given how good I have been feeling, I guess it’s worth it. 

What’s going on with you guys?


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> View attachment 4221111
> 
> Using this little lovely today and realized I haven’t stopped by in ages. I hope you all are doing well! I’m starting a new job on Monday (my previous job was soul crushing, so excited to start something new). Health-wise I am doing well...the MS is under control thanks to my medication and a pretty drastic diet change (gluten-free, dairy-free, pescatarian), which sucks sometimes for this former cheese/hot dog/Kings Hawaiian bread addict, but given how good I have been feeling, I guess it’s worth it.
> 
> What’s going on with you guys?



MJ [emoji173]️

Congrats on the job and I’m glad you’re feeling better. It sounds like a wonderful new start for you.

Things have been okay-ish-ish here. I was really excited to start a new job this month. Two days away from the office opening and the contract gets pulled. 

At least I didn’t come here from the east coast like a few people did. Still sucks, though.


----------



## ElainePG

eehlers said:


> View attachment 4221111
> 
> Using this little lovely today and realized I haven’t stopped by in ages. I hope you all are doing well! I’m starting a new job on Monday (my previous job was soul crushing, so excited to start something new). Health-wise I am doing well...the MS is under control thanks to my medication and a pretty drastic diet change (gluten-free, dairy-free, pescatarian), which sucks sometimes for this former cheese/hot dog/Kings Hawaiian bread addict, but given how good I have been feeling, I guess it’s worth it.
> 
> What’s going on with you guys?


Glad to hear you’re doing well with job and health. The diet sounds like a real challenge, but if it works, it’s worth it. Dairy free means no ice cream? Oh, dear.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> MJ [emoji173]️
> 
> Congrats on the job and I’m glad you’re feeling better. It sounds like a wonderful new start for you.
> 
> Things have been okay-ish-ish here. I was really excited to start a new job this month. Two days away from the office opening and the contract gets pulled.
> 
> At least I didn’t come here from the east coast like a few people did. Still sucks, though.


That’s terrible about the job. Ugh.


----------



## Esquared72

ElainePG said:


> Glad to hear you’re doing well with job and health. The diet sounds like a real challenge, but if it works, it’s worth it. Dairy free means no ice cream? Oh, dear.



Lol. I still eat ice cream, but only dairy free...I am learning to love coconut milk and almond milk based ice cream. Ben & Jerry’s dairy free is super yummy - can’t tell it’s not the real deal.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> That’s terrible about the job. Ugh.



Thanks. 

I’m having majorly conflicted feelings about not jumping to the other side of the issue afterwards. I could have.

It was a lot of money.

I didn’t agree with the other side. 

It was A LOT OF MONEY though.

Sigh.


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Lol. I still eat ice cream, but only dairy free...I am learning to love coconut milk and almond milk based ice cream. Ben & Jerry’s dairy free is super yummy - can’t tell it’s not the real deal.



Your last sentence is a lie 

No but really what are your ice cream suggestions?


----------



## Esquared72

faith_ann said:


> Your last sentence is a lie
> 
> No but really what are your ice cream suggestions?



Coconut Bliss has a dark chocolate ice cream that’s super yummy. Ben & Jerry’s dairy free Cherry Garcia and Caramel Almond Brittle are really good. And Daiya makes ice cream bars that I love (chocolate fudge crunch is the best...they use pumpkin seeds in the chocolate coating for the crunch...so good). 

So, while it’s not good old full dairy ice cream, I have found substitutes that I really like. I wish I could say the same for bread - there’s some ‘okay’ gluten-free bread, but it’s so expensive and just not as good as the real thing. [emoji22]


----------



## kateincali

eehlers said:


> Coconut Bliss has a dark chocolate ice cream that’s super yummy. Ben & Jerry’s dairy free Cherry Garcia and Caramel Almond Brittle are really good. And Daiya makes ice cream bars that I love (chocolate fudge crunch is the best...they use pumpkin seeds in the chocolate coating for the crunch...so good).
> 
> So, while it’s not good old full dairy ice cream, I have found substitutes that I really like. I wish I could say the same for bread - there’s some ‘okay’ gluten-free bread, but it’s so expensive and just not as good as the real thing. [emoji22]


I'm not much of a chocolate or caramel girl but will try to remember to try Cherry Garcia one of these days. It's the soft texture of a lot of dairy free stuff that I can't get over.

The only _really _good gluten free bread I've ever had was from the farmer's market in Oceanside. They were gone and never seen again one day. I assume someone with Celiac's and a love for bread kidnapped them.


----------



## kateincali

Hi it's 458 degrees out and I hate everything. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Hi it's 458 degrees out and I hate everything.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend!


But other than that... everything is fine???

This morning I went into what passes for "downtown" in our tiny little coastal village, and the streets were filled with teensy trick-r-treaters and their parents. (Only the little kids were in costume.) It's an annual tradition. The Saturday before Halloween, all the stores in town give out candy to costumed children between 10AM and 2PM. The kidlets rush in and out of the stores, screaming "TRICK OR TREAT" at the top of their tiny lungs, grab their loot, then rush on to the next store. There are (count 'em) 70 stores in our ittle town. They all participate.

It was awfully cute. Set me up for a good mood for the rest of the day.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> But other than that... everything is fine???
> 
> This morning I went into what passes for "downtown" in our tiny little coastal village, and the streets were filled with teensy trick-r-treaters and their parents. (Only the little kids were in costume.) It's an annual tradition. The Saturday before Halloween, all the stores in town give out candy to costumed children between 10AM and 2PM. The kidlets rush in and out of the stores, screaming "TRICK OR TREAT" at the top of their tiny lungs, grab their loot, then rush on to the next store. There are (count 'em) 70 stores in our ittle town. They all participate.
> 
> It was awfully cute. Set me up for a good mood for the rest of the day.


Everything besides everything is dandy.

It sounds like you live in a real life Stars Hollow.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Everything besides everything is dandy.
> 
> *It sounds like you live in a real life Stars Hollow*.


Except it's too warm for a hockey rink.

We do, however, have a gazebo. It's right across the street from the library. 

And TWO (not one) retirement homes.

And the bookstore closed. 

Just to clarify: I had to google Stars Hollow. That's why I sound so educated.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Except it's too warm for a hockey rink.
> 
> We do, however, have a gazebo. It's right across the street from the library.
> 
> And TWO (not one) retirement homes.
> 
> And the bookstore closed.
> 
> Just to clarify: I had to google Stars Hollow. That's why I sound so educated.



Do you also have a diner owned by someone resembling this, minus the hat 



who isn’t likely to morph into this 



because if so I’ll be there Tuesday


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Do you also have a diner owned by someone resembling this, minus the hat
> View attachment 4235309
> 
> 
> who isn’t likely to morph into this
> View attachment 4235310
> 
> 
> because if so I’ll be there Tuesday


 No such luck. The diner is owned by a very sweet married guy named Dominic, who runs it with his equally sweet wife Mary.
I don’t think there’s anyone in town who looks like this. More of a SoCal look, wouldn’t you say?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> No such luck. The diner is owned by a very sweet married guy named Dominic, who runs it with his equally sweet wife Mary.
> I don’t think there’s anyone in town who looks like this. More of a SoCal look, wouldn’t you say?



The ugh version is definitely SoCal. The plaid shirt version is more Oregon. Few guys in SoCal look like they can chop wood and not lose a hand.


----------



## Mimmy

Hope everyone is doing well and that those who celebrate had a good Thanksgiving! [emoji884]

Have bought more clothes than bags recently. Got excited and almost bought a MJ bag from YOOX yesterday that I thought was an additional 60% off. The discount had already been taken off, so not as good a deal as I first thought. 

Thought this was a good read. Makes me excited to see what the future holds for MJ. 
https://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-features/marc-jacobs-rides-grunge-into-the-future-1202910659/


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hope everyone is doing well and that those who celebrate had a good Thanksgiving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have bought more clothes than bags recently. Got excited and almost bought a MJ bag from YOOX yesterday that I thought was an additional 60% off. The discount had already been taken off, so not as good a deal as I first thought.
> 
> Thought this was a good read. Makes me excited to see what the future holds for MJ.
> https://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-features/marc-jacobs-rides-grunge-into-the-future-1202910659/


Which bag was it?

Thanks for the link. Interesting article. Confusing direction. I'm basically a hermit crab but I'm still 95% sure grunge is not a thing again and isn't going to re-become a thing.

What are these
Why are these


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Hope everyone is doing well and that those who celebrate had a good Thanksgiving! [emoji884]
> 
> Have bought more clothes than bags recently. Got excited and almost bought a MJ bag from YOOX yesterday that I thought was an additional 60% off. The discount had already been taken off, so not as good a deal as I first thought.
> 
> Thought this was a good read. Makes me excited to see what the future holds for MJ.
> https://wwd.com/fashion-news/fashion-features/marc-jacobs-rides-grunge-into-the-future-1202910659/


Thanks for the link. It was a fascinating read. But... um... is it just me, or is their new approach to their "product lines" really, really, REALLY confusing? I guess I can only hold two ideas in my head at one time. Marc Jacobs. MbMj. Done.

About the single-brand concept, Marechalle and Jacobs are both committed to it, albeit with a considerable caveat. The collection will now be developed in two distinct parts, Runway (with a capital “R”) and, a larger, more accessibly priced component, the “designed to wear” offerings, with different labels. Runway looks from the show will read “Runway Marc Jacobs” on separate lines with the date of the show in between; commercialized looks will carry the word “Runway” but not the date. Designed-to-wear product will have specifically designed labels. Case in point: “Redux Grunge Collection 1993/2018 Marc Jacobs” stacked in five lines.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Which bag was it?
> 
> Thanks for the link. Interesting article. Confusing direction. I'm basically a hermit crab but I'm still 95% sure grunge is not a thing again and isn't going to re-become a thing.
> 
> What are these
> Why are these


Yes, well, I had the same reaction, but I figured it was because I'm no longer young.
What demographic do you think will buy these?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the link. It was a fascinating read. But... um... is it just me, or is their new approach to their "product lines" really, really, REALLY confusing? I guess I can only hold two ideas in my head at one time. Marc Jacobs. MbMj. Done.
> 
> About the single-brand concept, Marechalle and Jacobs are both committed to it, albeit with a considerable caveat. The collection will now be developed in two distinct parts, Runway (with a capital “R”) and, a larger, more accessibly priced component, the “designed to wear” offerings, with different labels. Runway looks from the show will read “Runway Marc Jacobs” on separate lines with the date of the show in between; commercialized looks will carry the word “Runway” but not the date. Designed-to-wear product will have specifically designed labels. Case in point: “Redux Grunge Collection 1993/2018 Marc Jacobs” stacked in five lines.


No, it's confusing, and I don't understand why they're making this so difficult. They already had super super super easily identifiable labels for their collections and everyone knew the difference. Why are they starting from scratch like this?

A runway tag would have been nice under the original collection line, though. It wasn't always easy to tell which pieces were actual runway pieces. That would have been an simple little add on, but why do that when you can just burn it all to the ground and lose a majority of your customers instead.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Yes, well, I had the same reaction, but I figured it was because I'm no longer young.
> What demographic do you think will buy these?


Vegan moms from the Northwest and NYC areas who shop at Whole Foods, don't vaccinate their children, and voted for Bernie Sanders


----------



## Mimmy

@faith_ann @ElainePG

I said that it was an interesting read, I didn’t say that it made sense! [emoji23]

Agree that the branding is very confusing and that this particular line is somewhat of a miss. 

Happy that Marechalle seems very supportive of MJ, at least in this article he seems to be. Hoping that the future holds some good designs. 
View attachment 4261497

Some of the designs are not that ‘grungy’. I like slip dresses. I like this one. There’s no way that it will end up in my closet at this price though.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> @faith_ann @ElainePG
> 
> I said that it was an interesting read, I didn’t say that it made sense! [emoji23]
> 
> Agree that the branding is very confusing and that this particular line is somewhat of a miss.
> 
> Happy that Marechalle seems very supportive of MJ, at least in this article he seems to be.


I'll be supportive for a quarter of what Marechalle is probably being paid, too


----------



## Mimmy

Trying again with the photo of the dress. 




This is the bag. @faith_ann Can you help me with the name? Tiny, patent and not practical. Had it been an additional 60% off I thought I would just admire it and play with it.


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Vegan moms from the Northwest and NYC areas who shop at Whole Foods, don't vaccinate their children, and voted for Bernie Sanders


Ah. Thank you. It's all clear now.


----------



## ElainePG

@Mimmy would you wear *that* slip dress with *those* boots? To me, it's like those flip books they give to little kids, split horizontally, where you can match the top of a giraffe with the bottom of an elephant and make a brand-new animal.

But maybe that's just me, not understanding fashion.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Trying again with the photo of the dress.
> View attachment 4261501
> 
> View attachment 4261502
> 
> This is the bag. @faith_ann Can you help me with the name? Tiny, patent and not practical. Had it been an additional 60% off I thought I would just admire it and play with it.


the dress is cute but like for $24

i don't know the style, sorry. i can only be semi-useful and guess by the interior that it's from fall 2015


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Ah. Thank you. *It's all clear now.*


I mean, I don't now how I could have been _more_ specific


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> @Mimmy would you wear *that* slip dress with *those* boots? To me, it's like those flip books they give to little kids, split horizontally, where you can match the top of a giraffe with the bottom of an elephant and make a brand-new animal.
> 
> But maybe that's just me, not understanding fashion.


I know you didn't ask me, but yes. How else to dress when you want to show the world you're feminine and delicate AND know how to kill a vampire with the wooden stake expertly concealed in your combat boots.


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> @Mimmy would you wear *that* slip dress with *those* boots? To me, it's like those flip books they give to little kids, split horizontally, where you can match the top of a giraffe with the bottom of an elephant and make a brand-new animal.
> 
> But maybe that's just me, not understanding fashion.


Hmm, when you put it this way, I guess I would say no. 

I have been known to wear kind of quirky combinations though. I don’t currently own any combat boots though so we’re safe. 


faith_ann said:


> the dress is cute but like for $24
> When I can buy it for $24 I guess I might.
> i don't know the style, sorry. i can only be semi-useful and guess by the interior that it's from fall 2015


Thanks, it’s not important but I obsess over the names of MJ bags.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hmm, when you put it this way, I guess I would say no.
> 
> I have been known to wear kind of quirky combinations though. I don’t currently own any combat boots though so we’re safe.
> 
> Thanks, it’s not important but I obsess over the names of MJ bags.


Likewise and now it's going to bother me that I don't know it

The dress/boots combo is very Buffy 2018 and something I would wear if I could pull it off (I can't)


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> This is the bag. @faith_ann Can you help me with the name? Tiny, patent and not practical. Had it been an additional 60% off I thought I would just admire it and play with it.


Slightly narrowed it down. It's Fall 2016. It's either called the Top Handle Bag or that's just the image name (all the image names are vague so leaning toward the latter). There's an ostrich version that's cute, too.

Maybe you'll have better luck finding a FA16 lookbook than I did.


----------



## kateincali

oh how i love this. seems to be current season? i haven't been paying much attention. i'm obsessed.
https://www.shopbop.com/runway-top-handle-marc-jacobs/vp/v=1/1513989010.htm


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> oh how i love this. seems to be current season? i haven't been paying much attention. i'm obsessed.
> https://www.shopbop.com/runway-top-handle-marc-jacobs/vp/v=1/1513989010.htm


Oooooooh. Love the studs. And it's PINK!!!


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Slightly narrowed it down. It's Fall 2016. It's either called the Top Handle Bag or that's just the image name (all the image names are vague so leaning toward the latter). There's an ostrich version that's cute, too.
> 
> Maybe you'll have better luck finding a FA16 lookbook than I did.


Thanks, faith! I had just about given up. I can’t find  FA2016 lookbook. 


faith_ann said:


> oh how i love this. seems to be current season? i haven't been paying much attention. i'm obsessed.
> https://www.shopbop.com/runway-top-handle-marc-jacobs/vp/v=1/1513989010.htm


Soo pretty! Made in Italy too. I haven’t been paying much attention to current bags either.


----------



## Mimmy

Haha! So I’m preparing myself to be flamed or get my feelings hurt. 

I had a pretty rough day yesterday so I’m just going to be brave and post this. 

Some background: Many years ago I owned some Doc Martens. Recently I thought that I would like some again. I ordered 2 pairs from The Rack online. The quality on both pairs was really not what I remembered and I returned both. I thought I was over wanting another pair. 

But now these appear ...


Almost 4 times the price of the ones I ordered from The Rack. I have 5 pairs of MJ and MbMJ shoes though and have found the quality to be excellent. 

Feel free to try to talk me out of buying these, but it’s unlikely that I’ll pay much attention. They’re pre-order, so I could likely cancel the order if I come to my senses before they ship.

I’ll also be the first to admit, my shoe addiction is worse than my handbag addiction.


----------



## Mimmy

I already have the dress, jacket and sunglasses. 

All I need are the bag and boots. 

Sorry, I can feel you cringing. [emoji6]


----------



## Mimmy

Ackk!! 

Nordstrom has the belt bag, but not the bag. I could almost justify buying it with 10x points now. 

... not really, I need to go lie down now.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4264575
> 
> I already have the dress, jacket and sunglasses.
> 
> All I need are the bag and boots.
> 
> Sorry, I can feel you cringing.


I'm sorry you had a rough day.

Slip dresses and leather jackets are one of my favorite combos. The only thing that gives me pause is the boots being patent and that potentially clashing with the jacket.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> I'm sorry you had a rough day.
> Thanks, faith.
> 
> Slip dresses and leather jackets are one of my favorite combos. The only thing that gives me pause is the boots being patent and that potentially clashing with the jacket.



Great minds think alike? I have a solution. On the MJ website there is a smooth leather version. Not released yet. I asked to be notified when they’re available.


----------



## ElainePG

Love the smooth leather version. But then again, I'm not wild about patent in any form, so maybe it's just me.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Great minds think alike? I have a solution. On the MJ website there is a smooth leather version. Not released yet. I asked to be notified when they’re available.
> View attachment 4264638
> View attachment 4264639
> 
> View attachment 4264640


Less distracting than the patent but still shiny. I'm just not a big fan of shiny leather in general, except occasionally in small doses.

Now you have me looking at boots.


----------



## Mimmy

faith_ann said:


> Less distracting than the patent but still shiny. I'm just not a big fan of shiny leather in general, except occasionally in small doses.
> 
> Now you have me looking at boots.



Like these boots!

Not usually a fan of patent either; not sure why I wanted the little patent purse and the patent boots. 

I like shiny leather. Usually don’t like the way it shows scratches though. Probably wouldn’t bother me as much on the Doc Martens.

The good thing is that by the time I’m notified of the availability of the boots, I might not want them anymore. If I still want them I can agonize over it then ... delayed agonizing.


----------



## ElainePG

Two years ago we were supposed to have a particularly wet winter here (wetter than usual) and I got it into my head that I needed a patent leather handbag. Bought a pre-loved MbMJ (can't remember the style name, but it looked like the one in the picture below) in orange patent leather for not very much $$$. 

And it DID rain. A lot. But I never carried the bag. I don't know if that's because it was patent, or because it was orange. Or, come to think of it, because it was a hobo bag. (Although I like this one in silver.) But it sat in my closet for two years, and then I donated it.


----------



## ElainePG

Is that bag a Hillier?


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Is that bag a Hillier?





ElainePG said:


> Two years ago we were supposed to have a particularly wet winter here (wetter than usual) and I got it into my head that I needed a patent leather handbag. Bought a pre-loved MbMJ (can't remember the style name, but it looked like the one in the picture below) in orange patent leather for not very much $$$.
> 
> And it DID rain. A lot. But I never carried the bag. I don't know if that's because it was patent, or because it was orange. Or, come to think of it, because it was a hobo bag. (Although I like this one in silver.) But it sat in my closet for two years, and then I donated it.
> 
> View attachment 4264754


Yep it's a Hillier. I have a Paradise Rio that's a similar color; it's pretty in person and sort of iridescent.

I think you bought the orange one from me...in which case, if I'm remembering correctly, sorry :/


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Yep it's a Hillier. I have a Paradise Rio that's a similar color; it's pretty in person and sort of iridescent.
> 
> *I think you bought the orange one from me...in which case, if I'm remembering correctly, sorry* :/


Was it? (Elaine looks through her notes.) I don't think so. I bought a navy metallic single from you. The orange Hillier was, I believe, from another nice person on tPF. And the problem wasn't the bag, it was me. Not the bag's fault that it was orange. I also at one time owned a MJ Baroque Large Single in Mandarin that I never wore and ended up selling. 

I like oranges. I just don't like orange.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> Was it? (Elaine looks through her notes.) I don't think so. I bought a navy metallic single from you. The orange Hillier was, I believe, from another nice person on tPF. And the problem wasn't the bag, it was me. Not the bag's fault that it was orange. I also at one time owned a MJ Baroque Large Single in Mandarin that I never wore and ended up selling.
> 
> I like oranges. I just don't like orange.


Oh right, I think it was Michelle?

You sold the mandarin single?! I loved that bag.


----------



## kateincali

Why is it so hard for my mailman to scan packages he picks up...it's really my only option right now unless I want to walk two miles each way to the post office (I don't) but I should have sucked it up to avoid the anxiety. Now I'm just hitting refresh on USPS every half hour.


----------



## Esquared72

Mimmy said:


> Great minds think alike? I have a solution. On the MJ website there is a smooth leather version. Not released yet. I asked to be notified when they’re available.
> View attachment 4264638
> View attachment 4264639
> 
> View attachment 4264640



Love these! I lived in my Doc Martens in college (back in the olden days when the world heard Smells Like Teen Spirit for the very first time). I may have to get some of these myself...I miss my Doc Martens!


----------



## ElainePG

faith_ann said:


> Oh right, I think it was Michelle?
> 
> You sold the mandarin single?! I loved that bag.


I thought I could use an orange bag, because I didn't have that color in my collection. Then I got it, tried to pair it with my clothes, which are mostly black, and figured out *why* I didn't own an orange bag.


----------



## kateincali

ElainePG said:


> I thought I could use an orange bag, because I didn't have that color in my collection. Then I got it, tried to pair it with my clothes, which are mostly black, and figured out *why* I didn't own an orange bag.
> View attachment 4265120



Yeah, I get that. I’ve always wanted a mandarine baroque single but orange and blondes don’t usually go well together.


----------



## Mimmy

eehlers said:


> Love these! I lived in my Doc Martens in college (back in the olden days when the world heard Smells Like Teen Spirit for the very first time). I may have to get some of these myself...I miss my Doc Martens!



Hi eehlers! Hope that things have been going well for you and that you’re feeling okay. 

Yup, once I get the notification that they’re available, I’m planning on ordering a pair. [emoji3]


----------



## fabfashionisto

Just got my first Marc Jacobs bag yesterday, the Retake tote large size in black 




I mainly bought this for the bag charm, I work in fashion and thought it was totally cute he made the sample comment/approval tickets into an accessory for the bag. It is nylon with all pvc thought it looks like leather!


----------



## ElainePG

fabfashionisto said:


> Just got my first Marc Jacobs bag yesterday, the Retake tote large size in black
> 
> View attachment 4298613
> 
> 
> I mainly bought this for the bag charm, I work in fashion and thought it was totally cute he made the sample comment/approval tickets into an accessory for the bag. It is nylon with all pvc thought it looks like leather!


The tag is really cute!


----------



## Mimmy

fabfashionisto said:


> Just got my first Marc Jacobs bag yesterday, the Retake tote large size in black
> 
> View attachment 4298613
> 
> 
> I mainly bought this for the bag charm, I work in fashion and thought it was totally cute he made the sample comment/approval tickets into an accessory for the bag. It is nylon with all pvc thought it looks like leather!



This looks like a nice bag, fabfashionisto! I agree, the tag is really cute.


----------



## beeb

Hello! I've been looking for the Natasha Q; is this bag discontinued or might it return? Thank you!


----------



## Wamgurl

beeb said:


> Hello! I've been looking for the Natasha Q; is this bag discontinued or might it return? Thank you!



There are a bunch of them on Poshmark.


----------



## KCeboKing

Does anyone have this bag? Pros? Cons?


----------



## beeb

Is there a way to tell the color name of a Natasha? I'm having a heck of a time taking an accurate photo. It's sort of a taupe. This slapdash car photo is the best representation, I think. It leans a touch more brown than gray, especially in fluorescent light. It photographs generally more gray.


----------



## beeb

I can't seem to edit my post above, but I think it may be Rootbeer.


----------



## BaguetteBlonde

KCeboKing said:


> Does anyone have this bag? Pros? Cons?



My daughter in law has it in red. She thinks it is heavy. I bought the crossbody version. I love the bag but the leather seems like the same leather as the Coach Market Tote. I am still considering the crossbody because it is adorable.


----------



## hailtothequinn

Hi guys! Tried posting in the “authenticate this” thread but didn’t get any reply. Any of you check your MJ care cards? Is it possible for an authentic MJ bag to have mispelled words in the care card? I recently asked a friend to buy me a snapshot, she got it from amazon (sold by zappos), i have the receipt and all but upon receiving the bag, i noticed 2 mispelled words in the care card! I actually emailed MJ and they told me to call the CS hotline but i’m not in the US at the moment and calling will be too costly. I’ve been searching online about this and read here on tpf about a misspelling for MJ care cards from way back 2007, Mina bags from Saks.


----------



## Mimmy

Calling @faith_ann

Please buy this. 




With the additional 20% off, it’s $600. [emoji48]


----------



## harrypaws

Picked up this little beauty the other day


----------



## Mimmy

harrypaws said:


> Picked up this little beauty the other day



Looks great!


----------



## harrypaws

Mimmy said:


> Looks great!


Sadly I returned it just found for the size of the bag it was just really heavy.


----------



## netter

beeb said:


> View attachment 4326611
> View attachment 4326612
> View attachment 4326613
> View attachment 4326614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to tell the color name of a Natasha? It's sort of a taupe. It leans a touch more brown than gray, especially in fluorescent light. It photographs generally more gray.


I have a gray Natasha, the colour is called cement. My cement Natasha has a pinkish undertone and lighter in shade that the one that you have I think. Yours may be called faded aluminum.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Thoughts? I like that they used mixed metals... that is fresh. Buuuuuut it's not meshing quite right, IMO.

https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-j...dsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=black


----------



## RueMonge

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thoughts? I like that they used mixed metals... that is fresh. Buuuuuut it's not meshing quite right, IMO.
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-jacobs-double-link-27-leather-bag/5187900?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=black
> 
> View attachment 4487106


I like the mixed metals too and the pebbled leather, not sure about the shape. Definitely has potential


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

RueMonge said:


> I like the mixed metals too and the pebbled leather, not sure about the shape. Definitely has potential



Yesss.... I love pebbled leather. I'm usually afraid of smooth leather because I'm afraid I'll scratch it or crease it! I'll have to see if they have this style at the Nordstrom's near me. I want to try it on. It's available in 2 sizes.


----------



## ElainePG

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thoughts? I like that they used mixed metals... that is fresh. Buuuuuut it's not meshing quite right, IMO.
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-jacobs-double-link-27-leather-bag/5187900?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=black
> 
> View attachment 4487106


Thanks for the link! I watched the video, which I liked because the woman modeling the bag is just about my height, so I could get a sense of how the bag would look on me!

I agree with you; I like bags with mixed metals. But in this case, I can't see the point of the short (gold? brass?) chain. The description says it's for arm carry, but then what do you do with the longer chain? It doesn't unhook, so it would just flop around.

Someone in the MJ design department didn't think this one through, which is probably why it's so deeply reduced!


----------



## netter

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thoughts? I like that they used mixed metals... that is fresh. Buuuuuut it's not meshing quite right, IMO.
> 
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/marc-jacobs-double-link-27-leather-bag/5187900?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=black
> 
> View attachment 4487106


I like it all and wouldn't hesitate to purchase if I needed another handbag. I would buy the white first, the gray second, and the black third.


----------



## RueMonge

netter said:


> I like it all and wouldn't hesitate to purchase if I needed another handbag. I would buy the white first, the gray second, and the black third.


Oh that's interesting, I really only liked how the metals looked on the black. I would like to see it in person.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Something else MJ has put out to change things up... a bag chain in 3 metals!


----------



## jblended

Now that is interesting. I like that each section of the strap is a different type of link and width, so it's not just a colour contrast but also a link contrast between sections of the strap.

This is a far better than the attempt of mixed metal chains on the bag. I liked the double link bag online and in videos, but in person and it just didn't work. The chains made a lot of noise when I picked up and put down the bag, and somehow the shape of the bag didn't suit the idea.

The strap is something I'd consider buying and I can see it working beautifully with my Gotham crossbody. It will be interesting to see what else he puts out with the mixed metals.


----------



## netter

I am adopting a new to me handbag and here it is. Colour is Newsprint: She is making her way over to me from the United Kingdom now. She will be right at home next to all of my other *Natasha* handbags in various sizes and colours, especially well-placed near my petal to the metal cross-body pouchette.


----------



## netter

netter said:


> I am adopting a new to me handbag and here it is. Colour is Newsprint: She is making her way over to me from the United Kingdom now. She will be right at home next to all of my other *Natasha* handbags in various sizes and colours, especially well-placed near my petal to the metal cross-body pouchette.


Second purchase today is a petal to the metal in pink. This one was from the Real Real. Ok. Ban Island, here I come. Row, Row Row my boat, gently up the stream.


----------



## netter

happenstance said:


> I feel silly posting such an old bag as a new thread so I thought I might post here.  I don't have anybody in my life that will get excited about this with me.  I have been in love with this bag, since I first started collecting years ago.  I mostly bought Rebecca Minkoff bags and Kate Spade bags as they were 'in my price range'.  But this MJ bag was one of my 'holy grails'.  I've always kept my eyes peeled for this bag, and it's popped up a few times but typically I missed out or it wasn't a good time to buy it.  Recently I've decided to declutter a bunch of my bags I haven't carried in forever, and told my husband that I wasn't going to buy any more...well low and behold what pops up in Craigslist... Thanks for letting me yammer here, I'm just so happy to have her finally!  Tis is the sellers pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187235


I've just have recently purchased my final PTTM to go into my Natasha collection - a red one.  The many compartments work perfectly for both work and casual. My red one is in the mail and it should be here in a few days. Marc by Marc had it down with all of the compartments in this fabulous design. Not a "black hole" handbag.


----------



## ElainePG

netter said:


> I've just have recently purchased my final PTTM to go into my Natasha collection - a red one.  The many compartments work perfectly for both work and casual. My red one is in the mail and it should be here in a few days. Marc by Marc had it down with all of the compartments in this fabulous design. Not a "black hole" handbag.


A great, classic design... and such a gorgeous color.


----------



## netter

ElainePG said:


> A great, classic design... and such a gorgeous color.


I have just picked the handbag up today from the post office and the colour isn’t as bright as the photo shows that it is. It’s more on the burgundy side. OH JOY!


----------



## ElainePG

netter said:


> I have just picked the handbag up today from the post office and the colour isn’t as bright as the photo shows that it is. It’s more on the burgundy side. OH JOY!


Is that good news, or bad news?


----------



## netter

ElainePG said:


> Is that good news, or bad news?


It's fantastically good. It's a colour that I commonly wear. More of burgundy with a touch of raspberry/purple. I do love it.


----------



## ElainePG

netter said:


> It's fantastically good. It's a colour that I commonly wear. More of burgundy with a touch of raspberry/purple. I do love it.


So pleased for you!


----------



## netter

beeb said:


> View attachment 4326611
> View attachment 4326612
> View attachment 4326613
> View attachment 4326614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a way to tell the color name of a Natasha? I'm having a heck of a time taking an accurate photo. It's sort of a taupe. This slapdash car photo is the best representation, I think. It leans a touch more brown than gray, especially in fluorescent light. It photographs generally more gray.


I agree with "Root Beer" colour.


----------



## ElainePG

Does anyone own this bag? It's the *Recruit Nomad* saddle bag, in the larger of the two sizes (11" x 9"). And it's 40% off on the MJ site.

https://www.marcjacobs.com/recruit-nomad-saddle-bag/M0008102.html?dwvar_M0008102_color=213

It looks to me a bit like the old Preppy Natasha bags from 6 or 7 years ago, except the strap is wider. And there's no pocket below the flap. And the flap comes all the way down to the bottom of the bag. And there's a zipper on the front of the flap. (Other than that, they're identical, LOL!)

But my real concern is with weight. I love my Preppy Natasha, because the leather is soft & smooshy & it weighs very little. Any thoughts about whether the Recruit Nomad would be heavier?


----------



## JenJBS

My new-to-me (previously loved by another MJ fan) Marc Jacobs bag arrives tomorrow! So excited! Rose Gold, which I adore. Some would think I'm silly to be so excited about a purse, but I figure you guys will understand the feeling. Will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## netter

JenJBS said:


> My new-to-me (previously loved by another MJ fan) Marc Jacobs bag arrives tomorrow! So excited! Rose Gold, which I adore. Some would think I'm silly to be so excited about a purse, but I figure you guys will understand the feeling. Will post a pic tomorrow.


What is the name of the handbag? I can't wait until you get it! I did it again myself and bought my 4th PTTM this week. Now I have four - Newsprint, Nude, Raspberry, and in the mail and on her way to me is a sort of brown colour - will know the exact colour when she arrive. JOY! ! I share this love with you.


----------



## JenJBS

netter said:


> What is the name of the handbag? I can't wait until you get it! I did it again myself and bought my 4th PTTM this week. Now I have four - Newsprint, Nude, Raspberry, and in the mail and on her way to me is a sort of brown colour - will know the exact colour when she arrive. JOY! ! I share this love with you.



Congrats on your new bag @netter! Great that you've found a bag you love enough to get it in four colors! It's a crossbody bag. The Q Percy.


----------



## netter

Oh, the Q Percy! I love those handbags. The perfect little side handbag for sure.


----------



## JenJBS

netter said:


> Oh, the Q Percy! I love those handbags. The perfect little side handbag for sure.


Here is the seller's pic... And her comment: Color is a pink rose gold NOT gold.


----------



## netter

JenJBS said:


> Here is the seller's pic... And her comment: Color is a pink rose gold NOT gold.


I love the unique shade of gold - deep and rich. This handbag will go with anything. I love how the white background glows with the rose gold at the shoulder strap areas.


----------



## netter

When I get my next PTTM in the mail I think I will TRY to take a photo of all of my MJ handbags together.


----------



## JenJBS

netter said:


> When I get my next PTTM in the mail I think I will TRY to take a photo of all of my MJ handbags together.



I look forward to seeing that pic!


----------



## netter

My MJ collection contains a lot of the same kind of handbags in different colours. But - they are in my wardrobe colour pallet.


----------



## JenJBS

It arrived! So pretty! Neither the seller's pic or mine totally capture what a beautiful rose gold color it is.


----------



## netter

It looks like a comfortable strap with that extra padding added. Marc Jacobs handbags forever!
Here is a rose gold pouch that would go with your handbag. 
https://poshmark.com/listing/Marc-J...-Gold-Cosmetic-Pouch-5d76f57008fc57693d82e44b


----------



## JenJBS

Thanks for the link to the pouch @netter . I wish the lighting didn't make the purse look so orange in that pic I posted. It really is a lovely rose gold.


----------



## netter

JenJBS said:


> Thanks for the link to the pouch @netter . I wish the lighting didn't make the purse look so orange in that pic I posted. It really is a lovely rose gold.


I know what you mean. I am sure that I will spend the entire day trying to take a decent shot of my collection.


----------



## jblended

JenJBS said:


> It arrived! So pretty! Neither the seller's pic or mine totally capture what a beautiful rose gold color it is.



Stunning! Congrats! 
There's nothing like an MJ bag in my books. The leather is so, so good and they hold up so well over time. To get it in such a unique metallic makes it all the more special.
Great find!


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Stunning! Congrats!
> There's nothing like an MJ bag in my books. The leather is so, so good and they hold up so well over time. To get it in such a unique metallic makes it all the more special.
> Great find!



Thanks @jblended ! Yeah. The learher used in MJ bags is wonderful.


----------



## sexycombover

Hi ladies. Finally bought another MJ item, but this time, clothing!

Advice from me, size up! LIke at least 2 sizes. I bought a blazer and I normally wear a 6, bought a 10 and it's actually still snug. A 12 is probably more appropriate if I want it buttoned up all the way.


----------



## netter

sexycombover said:


> Hi ladies. Finally bought another MJ item, but this time, clothing!
> 
> Advice from me, size up! LIke at least 2 sizes. I bought a blazer and I normally wear a 6, bought a 10 and it's actually still snug. A 12 is probably more appropriate if I want it buttoned up all the way.


That is an interesting looking handbag. I've never seen that one before.


----------



## sexycombover

It's a Linjer tulip bag.  I'm not sure I like it functionally, as the leather is very stiff, but I think the design is beautiful.

But thought it looked cute with my new MJ blazer.


----------



## Shelby33

faith_ann said:


> Vegan moms from the Northwest and NYC areas who shop at Whole Foods, don't vaccinate their children, and voted for Bernie Sanders


LMAO


----------



## Shelby33

Hi ladies 
I just spent last night reading this thread backwards and I think (not the whole thing) and Faith Ann, you should be a writer. I love your sense of humor.
Anyway I was just given a MBMJ Turnlock Teri bag. Probably from 2008.
The leather is unbelievable. I also have an Aline Softly (?) I'm not nuts about but still a really well made bag. I have a lot of contemporary bags from that period and compared to what is out there now, for contemporary anyway, this bag makes them look like crap. Nice thick leather, lining makes me dizzy but I really like the bag and it's really functional for me.
Anyway this is my first post in this forum, just wanted to say Hi, there are some great collections here!


----------



## netter

Most recent Marc Jacobs purchase anyone?


----------



## jblended

I thought I might grab the Snoopy bag but seeing it in person, it wasn't quite what I expected. The colours were too dull and the shape didn't look right on me.
For some reason, none of the newer collections are grabbing me. I think the last MJ bag I bought was the small Madison, but nothing since then has captured my heart. I can't even get behind the snapshot bags everyone adores. 
Would love to see what others are buying, though...


----------



## netter

jblended said:


> I thought I might grab the Snoopy bag but seeing it in person, it wasn't quite what I expected. The colours were too dull and the shape didn't look right on me.
> For some reason, none of the newer collections are grabbing me. I think the last MJ bag I bought was the small Madison, but nothing since then has captured my heart. I can't even get behind the snapshot bags everyone adores.
> Would love to see what others are buying, though...


I am loving my older handbags but only own two or three different models in multiple colours:
Natasha (full size): Cordovan, Salmon
Natasha (small): Cordovan, Black, Cement,
Natasha PTTM: Newsprint, Raspberry, Nude, Distressed Brown, Brown
Natasha PTTM pouchette: black
Stam: burgundy starburst python embossed, silver hw


----------



## jblended

netter said:


> I am loving my older handbags but only own two or three different models in multiple colours:
> Natasha (full size): Cordovan, Salmon
> Natasha (small): Cordovan, Black, Cement,
> Natasha PTTM: Newsprint, Raspberry, Nude, Distressed Brown, Brown
> Natasha PTTM pouchette: black
> Stam: burgundy starburst python embossed, silver hw



Your collection is incredible! 
I'm the same way in that I have a few doubles (this is the only brand where I've bought multiples of the same bag in different colours) and I absolutely love my older MJ bags.
My collection in order of purchase:
1- MBMJ Natasha (large with zippers ) in army green with snake strap/sides (found a pic of it but this one is papyrus: https://picclick.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-New-Q-Zippers-Natasha-264423429232.html)
2- MBMJ small Natasha in 'India Ink' (which is a beautiful deep navy)
3- MBMJ Ligero Double Percy in burgundy
4- MBMJ Ligero Double Percy in black
5- Marc Jacobs small Recruit crossbody in a royal blue
6- Marc Jacobs small Madison in green with blue accent trims

I also own a couple of small bifold wallets (quilted leather in black and burgundy, both from the men's collection and they never seem to show any wear and tear), as well as several MBMJ bits of jewelry. Oh and a couple of pairs of shoes (mouse flats and dog sneakers).

I missed out on the MBMJ Goodbye Columbus crossbody which I really loved because I couldn't find the right colourway at the time, and there was an MJ reversible zip bucket bag that I wanted a few years ago but it looked like a lunch pail on me, so I never bought it.
I'm sure I'll find more to add to my collection soon enough, as these are by far my most used bags and they only seem to get better with time. Until then, I've got a good enough variety in terms of sizes, models and colours to keep me going until I find something that really makes my heart happy.

I love seeing everyone's collections on here though, and I love that others can rock the bags that I know I can't wear myself. Shame that this sub-forum doesn't move as quickly as the others because, imo, MJ bags are freaking awesome.


----------



## netter

jblended said:


> Your collection is incredible!
> I'm the same way in that I have a few doubles (this is the only brand where I've bought multiples of the same bag in different colours) and I absolutely love my older MJ bags.
> My collection in order of purchase:
> 1- MBMJ Natasha (large with zippers ) in army green with snake strap/sides (found a pic of it but this one is papyrus: https://picclick.com/Marc-by-Marc-Jacobs-New-Q-Zippers-Natasha-264423429232.html)
> 2- MBMJ small Natasha in 'India Ink' (which is a beautiful deep navy)
> 3- MBMJ Ligero Double Percy in burgundy
> 4- MBMJ Ligero Double Percy in black
> 5- Marc Jacobs small Recruit crossbody in a royal blue
> 6- Marc Jacobs small Madison in green with blue accent trims


I'm going for these sizes on the weekends. Nice collection.


----------



## netter

Appetizers with Marc by Marc


----------



## netter

Another day, another appetizer:


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

netter said:


> Most recent Marc Jacobs purchase anyone?


This shoulder strap I got for my box satchel. As if this bag weren’t loud enough...! Lol, I love it. Will look good with my black and white Nike’s.


----------



## inkfade

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> This shoulder strap I got for my box satchel. As if this bag weren’t loud enough...! Lol, I love it. Will look good with my black and white Nike’s.
> View attachment 4576739
> View attachment 4576740



I love these straps!! It looks so good with your red bag, too! They are such good quality, I think. I already have the black and yellow warning webbing strap and just tonight purchased another, the black one with the max weight warning label on it, along with the black and yellow warning keychain. And a tote bag and tricolored metal chain strap, too haha. 

I'm really getting to Marc Jacobs, where before this brand had not even been on my radar. I have tried some and not liked, however; am going to return the ripstop mini tote I ordered in olive. It's cute, but I couldn't see myself carrying it. Plus it has no top closure so if it tipped over all my things will go tumbling out.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

inkfade said:


> I love these straps!! It looks so good with your red bag, too! They are such good quality, I think. I already have the black and yellow warning webbing strap and just tonight purchased another, the black one with the max weight warning label on it, along with the black and yellow warning keychain. And a tote bag and tricolored metal chain strap, too haha.
> 
> I'm really getting to Marc Jacobs, where before this brand had not even been on my radar. I have tried some and not liked, however; am going to return the ripstop mini tote I ordered in olive. It's cute, but I couldn't see myself carrying it. Plus it has no top closure so if it tipped over all my things will go tumbling out.



I love the straps too! I wanted an embossed leather one, but they don't have enough colors with silver hardware.

It's funny, I went through a phase where I loved MbyMJ, then was a Coach/Minkoff girl for a while, and now I am back to MJ. Most of my bags are by him, lol. He's hit a good stride.


----------



## jblended

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> It's funny, I went through a phase where I loved MbyMJ, then was a Coach/Minkoff girl for a while, and now I am back to MJ. Most of my bags are by him, lol. He's hit a good stride.



Same. I have a variety of bags and love them all dearly, but my MJ and MBMJ bags just hold an entire section of my heart to themselves. The designs are more practical and functional (whilst still being bold) and I honestly think the leather is amongst the best in the market. The closest I've found in terms of quality is Hammitt and some of the Coach bags, but there's nothing like MJ.

I love that this thread is moving more nowadays and everyone's enjoying their beauties...although it's tempting me to buy again and I'm currently on ban island!


----------



## inkfade

Whoops images didn't show up


----------



## inkfade

Got some new goodies!!





Warning webbing key chain and UPC leather hangtag. These are bigger than I thought they would be, but I still really like them.



Max Weight webbing strap. I love the design of this one, but held off because it has gold hardware, which I'm generally not a fan of. But I figured every bag I own either has silver or gunmetal, I should get one with gold just to mix it up. So I will eventually use this one once I get a bag with gold hardware!



The mini tag tote, or Tag Tote 21. Love it!! I had originally been looking into Balenciaga and liked their xxs tote, but I didn't want to spend that much money. Found this one to look very similar, has a double magnetic closure, and a ring on the outside to hang charms or my keys on. Think I would prefer this one to the Balenciaga.



Inside 21 tote; two eyeglass slim cases and Coach card case. I usually carry these things, plus my iPod Classic, and Kindle if my current bag fits it.



Tag tote worn crossbody! Had to zoom in some, so it's a bit grainy.


----------



## jblended

Nice mini-haul! Each piece is SO cool! That Max Weight strap in particular is just so, so nice.
Enjoy your beauties! 
Also, you made the right call on the tote. I've seen both IRL and I really think the MJ one is nicer than the Bal (which has been over-hyped by influencers and is overpriced, imo).


----------



## jblended

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> This shoulder strap I got for my box satchel. As if this bag weren’t loud enough...! Lol, I love it. Will look good with my black and white Nike’s.
> View attachment 4576739
> View attachment 4576740



May I ask, is this strap printed leather or webbing? I was looking in-store today but couldn't find any of these straps and I really want to see this one.

PSA, if anyone is interested in the mixed metals strap, I saw it today and it is _really _nice IRL.
I didn't get it because I think it would go better with more classic bags and most of my bag collection is small crossbodies which would look better with one of the webbing straps.
I may go back again and try it with my Gotham crossbody to see how it looks... the fact that each segment of the strap is a different chain link is super cool.
 I'll try to remember to grab a pic for anyone who wants to see it.
Also, it is a tad heavy for me and I think that it may dig into the shoulders a bit, but that's all relative. If you're used to those chain straps, then it may feel light as a feather.


----------



## inkfade

jblended said:


> May I ask, is this strap printed leather or webbing? I was looking in-store today but couldn't find any of these straps and I really want to see this one.
> 
> PSA, if anyone is interested in the mixed metals strap, I saw it today and it is _really _nice IRL.
> I didn't get it because I think it would go better with more classic bags and most of my bag collection is small crossbodies which would look better with one of the webbing straps.
> I may go back again and try it with my Gotham crossbody to see how it looks... the fact that each segment of the strap is a different chain link is super cool.
> I'll try to remember to grab a pic for anyone who wants to see it.
> Also, it is a tad heavy for me and I think that it may dig into the shoulders a bit, but that's all relative. If you're used to those chain straps, then it may feel light as a feather.



I ordered that mixed chain strap, though returned it. I love the way it looks but it was too short for me to use as crossbody. I'm 5'10 and like my bags to sit at or below my hip so it didn't work out, unfortunately. It was fantastic quality tho!


----------



## jblended

You're right about the length, It's only 200cm long. At my height (5'4) it's around 10cm too short for me, although it still hits just at my hip and I can deal with the marginal difference. But it would definitely be too short for crossbody use on someone who is taller, like you.


----------



## inkfade

jblended said:


> Nice mini-haul! Each piece is SO cool! That Max Weight strap in particular is just so, so nice.
> Enjoy your beauties!
> Also, you made the right call on the tote. I've seen both IRL and I really think the MJ one is nicer than the Bal (which has been over-hyped by influencers and is overpriced, imo).



Thank you!! I most certainly will! I wore my new tote out yesterday and just loved the way it felt. I'm very picky about my crossbodies, I like them to hang at a certain length and a certain way and the tote does just fine. I am glad it has magnetic closures, as that was one thing about the Bal bag I did not like. I am very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## Robynxo

I don't know how to search to find if it's been asked before but does anyone know why the snapshot bag is is more expensive in GBP? 
For example one bag is $350 but then £360.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

inkfade said:


> Got some new goodies!!
> 
> View attachment 4586390
> 
> View attachment 4586391
> 
> Warning webbing key chain and UPC leather hangtag. These are bigger than I thought they would be, but I still really like them.
> 
> View attachment 4586392
> 
> Max Weight webbing strap. I love the design of this one, but held off because it has gold hardware, which I'm generally not a fan of. But I figured every bag I own either has silver or gunmetal, I should get one with gold just to mix it up. So I will eventually use this one once I get a bag with gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 4586393
> 
> The mini tag tote, or Tag Tote 21. Love it!! I had originally been looking into Balenciaga and liked their xxs tote, but I didn't want to spend that much money. Found this one to look very similar, has a double magnetic closure, and a ring on the outside to hang charms or my keys on. Think I would prefer this one to the Balenciaga.
> 
> View attachment 4586394
> 
> Inside 21 tote; two eyeglass slim cases and Coach card case. I usually carry these things, plus my iPod Classic, and Kindle if my current bag fits it.
> 
> View attachment 4586395
> 
> Tag tote worn crossbody! Had to zoom in some, so it's a bit grainy.



I love everything you got! So jelly...  ENJOY!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

jblended said:


> May I ask, is this strap printed leather or webbing? I was looking in-store today but couldn't find any of these straps and I really want to see this one.
> 
> PSA, if anyone is interested in the mixed metals strap, I saw it today and it is _really _nice IRL.
> I didn't get it because I think it would go better with more classic bags and most of my bag collection is small crossbodies which would look better with one of the webbing straps.
> I may go back again and try it with my Gotham crossbody to see how it looks... the fact that each segment of the strap is a different chain link is super cool.
> I'll try to remember to grab a pic for anyone who wants to see it.
> Also, it is a tad heavy for me and I think that it may dig into the shoulders a bit, but that's all relative. If you're used to those chain straps, then it may feel light as a feather.




Mine is webbing. I love the mixed metal strap; I’m trying to be good because I should stop shopping for myself and start shopping for others for the holidays instead!


----------



## jblended

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Mine is webbing. I love the mixed metal strap; I’m trying to be good because I should stop shopping for myself and start shopping for others for the holidays instead!


Thanks


----------



## jblended

Got an unexpected call from my lovely SA. She had 1 card case left over in stock that she had authority to sell at 85% off to a customer of her choosing. 
I don't normally do neons but loved the fun colours on this little cutie- plus i adore my SA. Here it is 
Edit: Image resized


----------



## netter

Older distressed PTTM. Up, up, and away,


----------



## sexycombover

So I recently spotted an older MJ bag called the Diminutive. I've never seen one before! But I like it! It's like a box bag and the stam had a baby. Does anyone own one and speak to its practicality?


----------



## sexycombover

https://posh.mk/6SmA06uaS2

The current MJ line redid the percy?? Or is someone pulling a fast one?


----------



## jblended

sexycombover said:


> https://posh.mk/6SmA06uaS2
> 
> The current MJ line redid the percy?? Or is someone pulling a fast one?



So, I'm no authenticator, but that's got to be an "inspired" bag, right? Nothing about this looks right. 

The plaque was never just MJ NY as far as I know. 
I have a Madison bag and a Gotham bag that both have MJ NY embossed/printed in the leather, but it's _not _a plaque. 
My older MBMJ bags _with _the plaque have all the usual text (Standard supply...), my double Percy bags in particular have a plaque with MBMJ (not MJ NY). 
The newer releases that I've seen since they consolidated both lines either have the 'J/ J' logo or his name in all caps across the bag.


----------



## sexycombover

jblended said:


> So, I'm no authenticator, but that's got to be an "inspired" bag, right? Nothing about this looks right.
> 
> The plaque was never just MJ NY as far as I know.
> I have a Madison bag and a Gotham bag that both have MJ NY embossed/printed in the leather, but it's _not _a plaque.
> My older MBMJ bags _with _the plaque have all the usual text (Standard supply...), my double Percy bags in particular have a plaque with MBMJ (not MJ NY).
> The newer releases that I've seen since they consolidated both lines either have the 'J/ J' logo or his name in all caps across the bag.


My initial reaction is that it's not authentic,  but the description says it is a remake run, so I was trying to give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## jblended

sexycombover said:


> My initial reaction is that it's not authentic,  but the description says it is a remake run, so I was trying to give her the benefit of the doubt.



Okay, I've been searching and I may have been wrong in my initial assessment.
Currently on Nordstrom rack is this product with a plaque that states only 'Marc Jacobs New York' similar to the poshmark listing (Albeit this plaque is narrower):
https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/1950377/marc-by-marc-jacobs-quilted-nylon-large-cosmetic-case?color=DEEP TEAL
So perhaps it is from the new run and is authentic?
I can't say for sure. It's confusing.


----------



## Ariel Manto

I saw some really "off" looking Natashas in TK Maxx. The basic shape was right, but everything else looked like a bargain basement version of the original. They were short on pockets, had a plain lining and the plaques were different. I think it must be a line they made just for shops like TK Maxx.


----------



## nOonza

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> This shoulder strap I got for my box satchel. As if this bag weren’t loud enough...! Lol, I love it. Will look good with my black and white Nike’s.
> View attachment 4576739
> View attachment 4576740


Is this the thin one?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

nOonza said:


> Is this the thin one?



I believe so... this is the one I bought: (I prefer this to the ones that are 2 inches wide)

https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ac=Marc ja&spp=8&rsid=undefined&smp=matchNone


----------



## nOonza

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I believe so... this is the one I bought: (I prefer this to the ones that are 2 inches wide)
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/marc-jacobs-mj-graphic-shoulder-strap?ID=3242678&CategoryID=1002924#fn=ppp=undefined&sp=NULL&rId=NULL&spc=176&cm_kws=mark+jacobs&cm_kws_ac=Marc ja&spp=8&rsid=undefined&smp=matchNone


Oh yeah I like this one! I have the New York  magazine one.


----------



## Lct08

I just bought my very first Marc Jacobs. I'm excited since the style I've been eyeing for a while went on sale.

I like this color and the crossbody style.  

Softshot in Misty Blue


----------



## Ariel Manto

Lct08, that's really nice. Such a versatile colour! Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Lct08

Thank you Ariel!


----------



## M3l1n@




----------



## karoline_88

Lct08 said:


> I just bought my very first Marc Jacobs. I'm excited since the style I've been eyeing for a while went on sale.
> 
> I like this color and the crossbody style.
> 
> Softshot in Misty Blue



Wow, she's gorgeous!   congrats! I have The snapshot in Misty Blue and the color is just breathtaking. Such a beautiful color in the summertime


----------



## tenenbaums

I bought a MJ Eliz A Baby diaper bag on ebay that was listed as "gently used, perfect condition" that arrived to me fully encapsulated by mildew stench, and stained (the interior). I'm working on getting refunded, and the bag is really garbage at this point unless I can drastically lessen the stench. Any suggestions?

I saw a blog post where someone said machine washing without putting it in the dryer is ok, but do you think it'll get the smell out since I assume it's been set for years?


----------



## RueMonge

tenenbaums said:


> I bought a MJ Eliz A Baby diaper bag on ebay that was listed as "gently used, perfect condition" that arrived to me fully encapsulated by mildew stench, and stained (the interior). I'm working on getting refunded, and the bag is really garbage at this point unless I can drastically lessen the stench. Any suggestions?
> 
> I saw a blog post where someone said machine washing without putting it in the dryer is ok, but do you think it'll get the smell out since I assume it's been set for years?


I wouldn’t do anything until the refund is decided. Hopefully it won’t be your problem.


----------



## katev

ElainePG said:


> Is anyone going to buy the new MJ perfume? I have no idea what it's like, but I *seriously* want the bottle.



I found this (nearly full) bottle of Marc Jacobs "Decadence" at the Thrift Store yesterday for $15 and I thought that it was adorable, and I even like the fragrance so I had to buy it!

Does anyone know how much it originally retailed for? I see prices all over the place on ebay!


----------



## Mimmy

katev said:


> I found this (nearly full) bottle of Marc Jacobs "Decadence" at the Thrift Store yesterday for $15 and I thought that it was adorable, and I even like the fragrance so I had to buy it!
> 
> Does anyone know how much it originally retailed for? I see prices all over the place on ebay!
> 
> View attachment 4653413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653417


Great find! The 1.7 oz spray bottle currently retails for $99 on the Marc Jacobs website.


----------



## katev

Mimmy said:


> Great find! The 1.7 oz spray bottle currently retails for $99 on the Marc Jacobs website.



Wow! I really got lucky, thanks!


----------



## posesqueen

Lct08 said:


> I just bought my very first Marc Jacobs. I'm excited since the style I've been eyeing for a while went on sale.
> 
> I like this color and the crossbody style.
> 
> Softshot in Misty Blue


I have the softshot as well (the 21 size) in cream. You are going to love it - it fits a surprising amount for being so small! Perfect on the go bag. Enjoy! That blue is lovely!


----------



## bolsathemosta

Help me decide. 
I couldn't resist buying a MJ mini multi-pocket the other day on an auction site even though I already have . The price was so low that I planned on just selling it but now that I have two I need to decide which one I keep. 
The left bag in the pics is the auction bag
I'll call her AB. She has a cleaner interior and the marc Jacob's made in italy plate on the inside. The leather is nice but I think it's just basic cowhide.
The bag I have is the buttery soft leather. The suede interior is dirty and I can get it any cleaner..plus a ball point pen scribble and the inside plate just says marc jacobs.


----------



## Lct08

I would vote for the one that feels the best - or the leather that has the nicest texture and looks sturdy. (Personal preference)

The interior can be cleaned.


----------



## RueMonge

bolsathemosta said:


> Help me decide.
> I couldn't resist buying a MJ mini multi-pocket the other day on an auction site even though I already have . The price was so low that I planned on just selling it but now that I have two I need to decide which one I keep.
> The left bag in the pics is the auction bag
> I'll call her AB. She has a cleaner interior and the marc Jacob's made in italy plate on the inside. The leather is nice but I think it's just basic cowhide.
> The bag I have is the buttery soft leather. The suede interior is dirty and I can get it any cleaner..plus a ball point pen scribble and the inside plate just says marc jacobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689258


If the bag is for you to carry, I vote for the buttery leather.


----------



## IntheOcean

katev said:


> I found this (nearly full) bottle of Marc Jacobs "Decadence" at the Thrift Store yesterday for $15 and I thought that it was adorable, and I even like the fragrance so I had to buy it!
> 
> Does anyone know how much it originally retailed for? I see prices all over the place on ebay!
> 
> View attachment 4653413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653416
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653417


That is one of my absolute favorite perfume bottles! Seriously, I think it's just gorgeous, even if some might find it over-the-top. You got a good deal on it, too.  Awesome find.


----------



## katev

IntheOcean said:


> That is one of my absolute favorite perfume bottles! Seriously, I think it's just gorgeous, even if some might find it over-the-top. You got a good deal on it, too.  Awesome find.



I really love it - I think it's adorable, thanks!


----------



## Lct08

Recent Marc Jacob bag purchase -
SNAPSHOT SMALL CROSSGRAIN LEATHER (CAMERA BAG) 

It was alot smaller than I expected,  but I like the unique style to this.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Just purchased this Marc Jacobs The Kiss Lock Mini Leather Tote from Nordstrom. It's beautiful, I just can't decide if I should keep it! The top handle strap drop is not long enough for me to wear this as a shoulder bag, so I'd have to wear it as a crossbody or handheld. What do you think?


----------



## IntheOcean

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Just purchased this Marc Jacobs The Kiss Lock Mini Leather Tote from Nordstrom. It's beautiful, I just can't decide if I should keep it! The top handle strap drop is not long enough for me to wear this as a shoulder bag, so I'd have to wear it as a crossbody or handheld. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 4696939


I think this is quite a pretty bag, and I'd say since it's small, the handles being too short wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me, personally. A large tote is better carried on the shoulder, yes, but a small one would be perfect as a crossbody, in my opinion.


----------



## bolsathemosta

So I have had this quilted multi-pocket for sale for awhile because the color just never really went with what I was wearing and I'm known to be tuff on light colored bags. I'm thinking about re-coloring it to look more like a petrol color or an icy deep purple. That way if it doesnt sell soon I'll keep it and add it to my growing collection.  
What do you all think? It's got a COA from last year but I've done this before with other bags and just took pics and videos of the project and it went well.
Should I do it? I've never changed any of his bags before and I'm undecided.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

bolsathemosta said:


> So I have had this quilted multi-pocket for sale for awhile because the color just never really went with what I was wearing and I'm known to be tuff on light colored bags. I'm thinking about re-coloring it to look more like a petrol color or an icy deep purple. That way if it doesnt sell soon I'll keep it and add it to my growing collection.
> What do you all think? It's got a COA from last year but I've done this before with other bags and just took pics and videos of the project and it went well.
> Should I do it? I've never changed any of his bags before and I'm undecided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701447


In the current environment, I wonder if any bags will sell for reasonable prices. If I was you, I'd recolor it and get some use out of it!


----------



## bolsathemosta

Lct08 said:


> I would vote for the one that feels the best - or the leather that has the nicest texture and looks sturdy. (Personal preference)
> 
> The interior can be cleaned.


----------



## bolsathemosta

bolsathemosta said:


> [/QUOTE
> I agree I wore each on of them for a day and realize the softer nicer leather one had a better drop and diddnt tend to slide off my shoulder as easy too. It might just be softer and feel nicer because I've pampered it for most of its life.


----------



## bolsathemosta

OogleAtLuxury said:


> In the current environment, I wonder if any bags will sell for reasonable prices. If I was you, I'd recolor it and get some use out of it!



Yea, I've been selling but just contemporary bags like lucky brand and Coach. Anything specific to going out style and any event type of bags and clothing is selling very slowly. I'm actually hoping to pick up a couple of chanel bags and a nancy gonzalez at an auction because of the current market. Seems like chanel is always out of my league though.


----------



## Mimmy

bolsathemosta said:


> So I have had this quilted multi-pocket for sale for awhile because the color just never really went with what I was wearing and I'm known to be tuff on light colored bags. I'm thinking about re-coloring it to look more like a petrol color or an icy deep purple. That way if it doesnt sell soon I'll keep it and add it to my growing collection.
> What do you all think? It's got a COA from last year but I've done this before with other bags and just took pics and videos of the project and it went well.
> Should I do it? I've never changed any of his bags before and I'm undecided.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4701447


Great bag! I think it is going to be difficult to sell any bag in the current market. I am a big MJ fan but sadly his bags weren’t selling well on the resale market even before COVID-19. If you are experienced in coloring bags I would color it and use it! I think that an altered MJ bag will be almost impossible to sell if you would like to do that in the future though.


----------



## bolsathemosta

Mimmy said:


> Great bag! I think it is going to be difficult to sell any bag in the current market. I am a big MJ fan but sadly his bags weren’t selling well on the resale market even before COVID-19. If you are experienced in coloring bags I would color it and use it! I think that an altered MJ bag will be almost impossible to sell if you would like to do that in the future though.


Yes I've recovered and customized over a hundred bags and some of them do sell well like that. I stained a first season Tory Burch Bombe tote. Went from tan to cherry red and it sold very quickly. I've also had luck with refinishing vintage coach bags like the plain black ones or the ones that were a slate blue color. They get drab over time. I also do suede bags because they are so prone to fading and can be impossible to clean up when they are light. I make custom colors with all purpose rit and denatured alcohol. It works really well


----------



## bolsathemosta

OogleAtLuxury said:


> In the current environment, I wonder if any bags will sell for reasonable prices. If I was you, I'd recolor it and get some use out of it!


I decided today to take the MJ bags I have had for sale down and keep them for myself. I had several conversations with interested buyers that made me realize that I don't need the money that they are willing to pay for them and they have no real appreciation for what it is they are trying to purchase. I had a woman try to haggle me down from $60 dollars to 40 for my pristine condition Stella Tote. That was after she insisted on more pics so she could tell if it was quality leather. 
I dont carry that bag anymore because she is huge and heavy. But I'd rather give her as a gift to someone who will appreciate her than sell her to someone who thinks $60 is too much to pay for the best made bag I've ever known. 
I am going to change the color of my quilty too. Probably a burgundy wine.


----------



## Mimmy

bolsathemosta said:


> I decided today to take the MJ bags I have had for sale down and keep them for myself. I had several conversations with interested buyers that made me realize that I don't need the money that they are willing to pay for them and they have no real appreciation for what it is they are trying to purchase. I had a woman try to haggle me down from $60 dollars to 40 for my pristine condition Stella Tote. That was after she insisted on more pics so she could tell if it was quality leather.
> I dont carry that bag anymore because she is huge and heavy. But I'd rather give her as a gift to someone who will appreciate her than sell her to someone who thinks $60 is too much to pay for the best made bag I've ever known.
> I am going to change the color of my quilty too. Probably a burgundy wine.


MJ bags are some of the most well made and best leather bags that I have owned. I think it’s a great decision to keep your MJ bags and use them or gift them.

$60 for a pristine Stella tote would have been a steal; $40 is ridiculous.


----------



## jblended

bolsathemosta said:


> I decided today to take the MJ bags I have had for sale down and keep them for myself. I had several conversations with interested buyers that made me realize that I don't need the money that they are willing to pay for them and they have no real appreciation for what it is they are trying to purchase. I had a woman try to haggle me down from $60 dollars to 40 for my pristine condition Stella Tote. That was after she insisted on more pics so she could tell if it was quality leather.
> I dont carry that bag anymore because she is huge and heavy. But I'd rather give her as a gift to someone who will appreciate her than sell her to someone who thinks $60 is too much to pay for the best made bag I've ever known.
> I am going to change the color of my quilty too. Probably a burgundy wine.



It's frustrating when people devalue the bags and cannot understand the quality of what they're getting. I would have done the same as you, because I'd rather gift the bag than have someone who doesn't appreciate it buy it. MJ leather is divine and I'd argue the best I've ever handled. It ages wonderfully and is so well constructed. $40 is an insulting offer IMO.

Also, I've never tried with a Stella (I don't carry totes) but if it's big and heavy, you could carry it as a backpack instead of a tote. That would lighten the load on your shoulders and give the bag a new lease of life. I'm always altering bags that don't quite work for me in small ways like this.

This is the only instructional I could find for a larger bag conversion, but there may be other ways to do this: https://lifehacker.com/turn-any-messenger-bag-or-briefcase-into-a-backpack-in-5902785
Play with the bag and any spare straps you have, and see if that's a solution that would work for you.

If it doesn't work or you don't like backpacks, I'm sure whomever you gift it to will love it. At least you're taking control of the situation and not letting people take advantage.


----------



## nascar fan

Hey, guys.


----------



## Mimmy

nascar fan said:


> Hey, guys.


Hi @nascar fan! Nice to “see” you.


----------



## inkfade

Hey everybody! Sorry for the long post, but I could use some advice on this bag. It's the MJ small traveler's tote. I LOVE the super casual feel and want to use it mostly on workout days to carry my clothes, shoes in a bag, a water bottle, and clutch with my daily essentials. Have been looking for a tote with crossbody option for a while so this comes at a good time for me. 

Only thing is, I am torn between the black and beige colors. On one hand, black will go with everything, but I've owned so many black bags and my wardrobe is mostly black and I almost feel bored at the thought of another black bag. Also, I'm worried since it's canvas the dark color might eventually begin to fade. And for me, I feel the bright white lettering against the black is a little too "look at me!", but that's not a dealbreaker. But there's no worry about color transfer or getting it dirty.

As far as the beige, I know I like this color more because it looks more canvas-y and the white lettering isn't as bold against the paler background. It's still a good neutral color and I REALLY like the contrast of the black strap with the beige. However, I'm mostly worried about color transfer, plus it getting dirty. I'm not particularly rough on my bags and try to avoid situations where they'd likely get dirty, but try to think through all the possibilities. This is the main thing keeping me from definitely deciding on the beige. But then I have the worries about the black color, too. 

What do you guys think? Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mimmy

inkfade said:


> Hey everybody! Sorry for the long post, but I could use some advice on this bag. It's the MJ small traveler's tote. I LOVE the super casual feel and want to use it mostly on workout days to carry my clothes, shoes in a bag, a water bottle, and clutch with my daily essentials. Have been looking for a tote with crossbody option for a while so this comes at a good time for me.
> 
> Only thing is, I am torn between the black and beige colors. On one hand, black will go with everything, but I've owned so many black bags and my wardrobe is mostly black and I almost feel bored at the thought of another black bag. Also, I'm worried since it's canvas the dark color might eventually begin to fade. And for me, I feel the bright white lettering against the black is a little too "look at me!", but that's not a dealbreaker. But there's no worry about color transfer or getting it dirty.
> 
> As far as the beige, I know I like this color more because it looks more canvas-y and the white lettering isn't as bold against the paler background. It's still a good neutral color and I REALLY like the contrast of the black strap with the beige. However, I'm mostly worried about color transfer, plus it getting dirty. I'm not particularly rough on my bags and try to avoid situations where they'd likely get dirty, but try to think through all the possibilities. This is the main thing keeping me from definitely deciding on the beige. But then I have the worries about the black color, too.
> 
> What do you guys think? Any thoughts are greatly appreciated!


If you like the beige color better I don’t think that the light color should stop you especially since you are not particularly hard on your bags. 

I use an off white Longchamp canvas tote with leather trim as my work tote. I sprayed it with Scotch Gard; spot tested it first. I haven’t gotten many spots or stains but when I do they just wipe off with a damp cloth.


----------



## JenJBS

My suggestion would be beige. Black is the worst color about fading. The black strap with the beige bag means it will easily go with your black outfits, and beige is neutral anyway.

Like Mimmy said, Scotch Gard.

I got the platinum Soiree in large part because the Marc Jacobs was so much less 'look at me' than the black and gold version, so totally understand your point there.

Good luck deciding.


----------



## inkfade

@Mimmy Yeah, I would try to be extra careful with it. I honestly can’t think of any place that I’d regularly put it where it would likely get dirty. Pretty much the locked cupboard my my exam room at work and then my car seat. I think I’m just being paranoid lol. Scotch Gard is good to know, tho! 

@JenJBS Thanks! I mulled it over quite a bit more last night after posting and think I’ve decided on the beige. I’m pretty sure I could put it in a cold, gentle wash if it got super dirty, but I think spray would help ease my mind as well. 

Beige it is, then! Now I’ll just try to wait til one on some website goes on sale. Thanks ladies!


----------



## ElainePG

nascar fan said:


> Hey, guys.


Hi, @nascar fan ! So glad you posted! I've missed you!


----------



## bolsathemosta

Finally found my everyday bag. I have been looking for a black sophia on the cheap as my MJ collection is becoming a "problem " according to my husband. He can't even argue with this one though. $35 total. The shipping, tax and handling were more than the price of the bag.


----------



## netter

bolsathemosta said:


> Finally found my everyday bag. I have been looking for a black sophia on the cheap as my MJ collection is becoming a "problem " according to my husband. He can't even argue with this one though. $35 total. The shipping, tax and handling were more than the price of the bag.


Nice choice for an everyday handbag. Will you be buying another colour in that line then?

That is what i did with the Natsha. I think I have almost every Natasha handbag in that line. So many, it can get addicting when you find that perfect everyday handbag.


----------



## Principessa29

Hi! does anyone have the camera bag? been really thinking about getting it(also soz if this was already been answered new here lol) x


----------



## Wamgurl

I have the one with gold crystal- it’s so pretty! The only problem I have with it is that I’m 5’10 so bag looks really small on my frame.  Other than that, love it!


----------



## Jktgal

Is there a Marc Jacobs bag BST on FB?


----------



## Wamgurl

Jktgal said:


> Is there a Marc Jacobs bag BST on FB?


Not sure but I buy MJ from The Real Real, Posh and sometimes Ebay


----------



## inkfade

So after an extensive bag purge that reduced my collection to only TWO bags (an MJ crossbody and a large Coach clutch), I decided to purchase the MJ small traveler's tote. It fills a large gap in my collection, as it will be brilliant for work as well as 1-2 day trips where I only need a change of clothes and a few toiletry items. I bought the beige first; when it arrived, I was slightly disappointed at the color. It is darker in person than on the website and I had been hoping for something lighter. So I went back onto the MJ website to consider the black tote, but saw that a new tote had been released: the summer canvas tote!!! I bought it immediately and am MADLY IN LOVE. You guys. The fabric is the light color I was hoping for, and is almost shiny, but at the same time not. Love the black leather trim, the embroidered words, everything about this bag!! Will be returning the beige shortly. I cannot wait to start using this bag on Monday! 




Summer tote next to the beige; beige looks a little bigger, but they're the same size



My current carry: Coach woolly wristlet used as a wallet, Kindle Paperwhite, Roterfaden taschenbegleiter notebook cover, folder for papers for work, Lamy ballpoint and mechanical pencil, Airpod Pros, and glasses


----------



## JenJBS

inkfade said:


> So after an extensive bag purge that reduced my collection to only TWO bags (an MJ crossbody and a large Coach clutch), I decided to purchase the MJ small traveler's tote. It fills a large gap in my collection, as it will be brilliant for work as well as 1-2 day trips where I only need a change of clothes and a few toiletry items. I bought the beige first; when it arrived, I was slightly disappointed at the color. It is darker in person than on the website and I had been hoping for something lighter. So I went back onto the MJ website to consider the black tote, but saw that a new tote had been released: the summer canvas tote!!! I bought it immediately and am MADLY IN LOVE. You guys. The fabric is the light color I was hoping for, and is almost shiny, but at the same time not. Love the black leather trim, the embroidered words, everything about this bag!! Will be returning the beige shortly. I cannot wait to start using this bag on Monday!
> 
> View attachment 4749339
> View attachment 4749340
> 
> Summer tote next to the beige; beige looks a little bigger, but they're the same size
> View attachment 4749341
> 
> 
> My current carry: Coach woolly wristlet used as a wallet, Kindle Paperwhite, Roterfaden taschenbegleiter notebook cover, folder for papers for work, Lamy ballpoint and mechanical pencil, Airpod Pros, and glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749343



Congratulations!   Glad you found one you're so happy with!  Thanks for the detailed comparison.


----------



## inkfade

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations!   Glad you found one you're so happy with!  Thanks for the detailed comparison.



Thanks!!! I'm going to have to get used to carrying big bags again. It feels big and unwiedly compared to my smaller bags, but I love that I can carry a little bit more. Plus it's a great neutral and the black leather trim just brings it all together. I've been playing around with charms and set ups and am thinking about a bag organizer, too. I just can't stop looking at it, I'm so in love with it!!!


----------



## Mimmy

inkfade said:


> So after an extensive bag purge that reduced my collection to only TWO bags (an MJ crossbody and a large Coach clutch), I decided to purchase the MJ small traveler's tote. It fills a large gap in my collection, as it will be brilliant for work as well as 1-2 day trips where I only need a change of clothes and a few toiletry items. I bought the beige first; when it arrived, I was slightly disappointed at the color. It is darker in person than on the website and I had been hoping for something lighter. So I went back onto the MJ website to consider the black tote, but saw that a new tote had been released: the summer canvas tote!!! I bought it immediately and am MADLY IN LOVE. You guys. The fabric is the light color I was hoping for, and is almost shiny, but at the same time not. Love the black leather trim, the embroidered words, everything about this bag!! Will be returning the beige shortly. I cannot wait to start using this bag on Monday!
> 
> View attachment 4749339
> View attachment 4749340
> 
> Summer tote next to the beige; beige looks a little bigger, but they're the same size
> View attachment 4749341
> 
> 
> My current carry: Coach woolly wristlet used as a wallet, Kindle Paperwhite, Roterfaden taschenbegleiter notebook cover, folder for papers for work, Lamy ballpoint and mechanical pencil, Airpod Pros, and glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749343


I think you definitely picked the right tote!  Perfect for summer, looks well made and should be very versatile.


----------



## bolsathemosta

netter said:


> Nice choice for an everyday handbag. Will you be buying another colour in that line then?
> 
> That is what i did with the Natsha. I think I have almost every Natasha handbag in that line. So many, it can get addicting when you find that perfect everyday handbag.


I probably will. There is a brown one I saw for sale the other day and I'm definitely interested.


----------



## bolsathemosta

netter said:


> Nice choice for an everyday handbag. Will you be buying another colour in that line then?
> 
> That is what i did with the Natsha. I think I have almost every Natasha handbag in that line. So many, it can get addicting when you find that perfect everyday handbag.


I just bought another one in brown. It needs a bit of rehab but nothing I don't feel confident I can repair.


----------



## netter

~


----------



## inkfade

Finally got my bag shaper for my MJ summer tote in the mail yesterday, from Etsy. It makes the bag so much more functional, and really fills it out so it doesn’t crease where it was folded in shipping. Love it!


----------



## hachi29

Hi, anyone own Marc Jacobs Natasha can help me here?

I’ve purchased this from my local thrift store earlier. My guts saying its not authentic 

Hopefully those who own MJ - Natasha can give me a reference.

there’s no stamping on the magnetic, the zip is under YKK (i read somewhere it should be like ‘riri zipper’ and I can’t find anything with the code online.


----------



## Mimmy

hachi29 said:


> Hi, anyone own Marc Jacobs Natasha can help me here?
> 
> I’ve purchased this from my local thrift store earlier. My guts saying its not authentic
> 
> Hopefully those who own MJ - Natasha can give me a reference.
> 
> there’s no stamping on the magnetic, the zip is under YKK (i read somewhere it should be like ‘riri zipper’ and I can’t find anything with the code online.
> 
> View attachment 4781650
> View attachment 4781651
> View attachment 4781652
> View attachment 4781653
> View attachment 4781654
> View attachment 4781655
> View attachment 4781656


I used to own a Natasha but sold it. Several years ago Marc Jacobs remade several of his older, popular styles and they were specifically sold at outlet stores like Saks Off Fifth and Nordstrom Rack. The brand/name plate on the outside of and leather label inside looked like the ones on your bag.

I think that your bag is likely authentic but not an original Natasha, rather one that was produced to be sold at outlet stores.

There is an MJ authentication thread somewhere on the forum but I am not sure if it gets responses anymore.


----------



## jblended

Mimmy said:


> I think that your bag is likely authentic but not an original Natasha, rather one that was produced to be sold at outlet stores.


Yes, I was going to post the same. 
I have 2 Natasha bags from the original line and my plates say MBMJ. 
This MJ NY plate is from the range released after MBMJ and MJ lines were merged, usually sold through the outlets. I learned about this when an earlier poster asked a similar question and they had this new brand plate on their bag (I think that discussion was also on this thread).

Probably authentic, but from the recent outlet range.


----------



## hachi29

Mimmy said:


> I used to own a Natasha but sold it. Several years ago Marc Jacobs remade several of his older, popular styles and they were specifically sold at outlet stores like Saks Off Fifth and Nordstrom Rack. The brand/name plate on the outside of and leather label inside looked like the ones on your bag.
> 
> I think that your bag is likely authentic but not an original Natasha, rather one that was produced to be sold at outlet stores.
> 
> There is an MJ authentication thread somewhere on the forum but I am not sure if it gets responses anymore.



thanks Mimmy! Yes, but that thread has officially closed due to no active authenticator available anymore


----------



## hachi29

jblended said:


> Yes, I was going to post the same.
> I have 2 Natasha bags from the original line and my plates say MBMJ.
> This MJ NY plate is from the range released after MBMJ and MJ lines were merged, usually sold through the outlets. I learned about this when an earlier poster asked a similar question and they had this new brand plate on their bag (I think that discussion was also on this thread).
> 
> Probably authentic, but from the recent outlet range.



Thanks dear! I sure wish not to walk around with fake bag


----------



## IntheOcean

I just saw that the Authenticate this Marc Jacobs thread is closed and there seems to be no new one... So is no one authenticating MJ at the moment?  I was just thinking of purchasing a bag, but I only ever had one MJ bag and my knowledge of the brand is quite limited.


----------



## RueMonge

IntheOcean said:


> I just saw that the Authenticate this Marc Jacobs thread is closed and there seems to be no new one... So is no one authenticating MJ at the moment?  I was just thinking of purchasing a bag, but I only ever had one MJ bag and my knowledge of the brand is quite limited.


Sadly there is no authenticator at this time. You could always post it here and maybe someone could compare with one in their closet which they know is real. There are also some resource threads at the top that you might look through for clues, also you could search the old authentication thread for that bag and compare.


----------



## IntheOcean

RueMonge said:


> Sadly there is no authenticator at this time. You could always post it here and maybe someone could compare with one in their closet which they know is real. There are also some resource threads at the top that you might look through for clues, also you could search the old authentication thread for that bag and compare.


Thank you!   I'll do that, if I decide to go through with the purchase. Not sure just yet.


----------



## Mimmy

Finally took a photo of my three pairs of MJ studded flats, silver, camo and black.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 4807551
> 
> Finally took a photo of my three pairs of MJ studded flats, silver, camo and black.


Soooooo pretty!


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> Soooooo pretty!


Thank you, Elaine!


----------



## midniteluna

HI, I meant to get this in the authenticate thread but just read here that its closed  Maybe someone can spare me their expertise or knowledge on the authenticity of this bag. Also, is this worth $300? Sorry for the spam >.< but really appreciate any feedback on this.


----------



## RueMonge

midniteluna said:


> HI, I meant to get this in the authenticate thread but just read here that its closed  Maybe someone can spare me their expertise or knowledge on the authenticity of this bag. Also, is this worth $300? Sorry for the spam >.< but really appreciate any feedback on this.
> 
> View attachment 4827214
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827215
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827216
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827217
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827218
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827219
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827220
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827221
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827222
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827223
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827224
> 
> 
> View attachment 4827225


Without an authenticator, unless a member chimes in and knows for sure, what you have to go on is the seller. Do you trust them and what’s their track record?

As to price, if you love it and you have the money, it’s always worth it! Good luck.


----------



## Lct08

Just sharing...
I like how Marc Jocobs Softshot can be easily transformed into the look of MJ Snapshot with a nice and simple thick guitar strap. 

(I got the strap from Amazon. I like how it turned out.)


----------



## midniteluna

RueMonge said:


> Without an authenticator, unless a member chimes in and knows for sure, what you have to go on is the seller. Do you trust them and what’s their track record?
> 
> As to price, if you love it and you have the money, it’s always worth it! Good luck.



Track record seems legitimate but there's always a fear and uncertainty as a first time buyer. And $300 is not exactly a sum to throw around whether I have the money or not  I'm actually deciding between this and a navy patent version.


----------



## An4

hi! I just bought my third MBMJ bag, and realized we don't have an authenticator here. it looks good to me, compares well with my other bags, it went through vestiaire checkup as well, but I still feel like I'm missing that final step - confirmation on this forum  am I crazy? I always check everything here and now I don't know what to do. I used to authenticate gucci here so I know what to look for in general... but still, when I tried the same approach for balenciagas, I was horrified at how sophisticated some of the fakes are, you really need an experienced eye of someone who knows a thing or two about the brand.
so is there anyone here with maybe more MBMJ bags who'd be willing to take a look?


----------



## RueMonge

An4 said:


> hi! I just bought my third MBMJ bag, and realized we don't have an authenticator here. it looks good to me, compares well with my other bags, it went through vestiaire checkup as well, but I still feel like I'm missing that final step - confirmation on this forum  am I crazy? I always check everything here and now I don't know what to do. I used to authenticate gucci here so I know what to look for in general... but still, when I tried the same approach for balenciagas, I was horrified at how sophisticated some of the fakes are, you really need an experienced eye of someone who knows a thing or two about the brand.
> so is there anyone here with maybe more MBMJ bags who'd be willing to take a look?


Why don’t you post pictures, maybe someone else has this bag and would have an opinion.


----------



## An4

RueMonge said:


> Why don’t you post pictures, maybe someone else has this bag and would have an opinion.


ok, thank you, here goes:

I appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## JenJBS

An4 said:


> ok, thank you, here goes:
> 
> I appreciate any thoughts!
> 
> View attachment 4854658
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854659
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854660
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854662



The details look right to me.


----------



## An4

JenJBS said:


> The details look right to me.


Thank you so much! ❤️


----------



## aivilo07

Hello guys.. please is there anyone who can authenticate this snapshot camera bag that i recently bought. Thank you


----------



## Lct08

aivilo07 said:


> Hello guys.. please is there anyone who can authenticate this snapshot camera bag that i recently bought. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4859611
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859612
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859614
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859616



I found this website that has some good side by side comparisons of fake vs authentic snapshot bag. I hope this helps.









						Marc Jacobs Snapshot Camera Bag: Authentic vs Fake♥
					

Hello bagaholics!  One of the most coveted bags today - Marc Jacobs Snapshot Camera bag... Before I proceed on how to distinguish genuine fr...




					butterflycharms.blogspot.com


----------



## Lct08

aivilo07 said:


> Hello guys.. please is there anyone who can authenticate this snapshot camera bag that i recently bought. Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4859611
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859612
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859613
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859614
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859615
> 
> 
> View attachment 4859616




To me... I think the quality of rubber coating on the edges of the bag and the leather tassels gives a big clue. If the coating is not clean or looks sloppy and messy, that's when I think it might be a fake. Yours looks okay i think.


----------



## AmelieH

Do we have "Authenticate this MJ " Thread here?


----------



## RueMonge

AmelieH said:


> Do we have "Authenticate this MJ " Thread here?


There’s no authenticator at this time. You could always post here and see if someone has an opinion, keeping in mind we are just winging it.


----------



## polabear

Hi!

I am a newbie to this group and I badly need help in authenticating my recent purchase. I purchased it from an online seller on ebay claiming it’s from SAKS. I am residing outside US so I do not have the knowledge and means to check personally. Please help me.


----------



## AmelieH

I have no experience with newer MJ bags. No help here sorry! There is no Authenticator at this Forum but please wait for someone to chime in.


----------



## Jktgal

I'm _very _late to the MJ wagon - I couldn't afford luxury back then. But the burgeoning 2nd hand market is a joy and enabler as I love the older styles. I've always wanted an icy leather MJ bag, preferably a stam. I've read up on the MJ forum everything that's said about the icy leathers. However, it's really hard to tell from online photos. As far as I can tell the indicator should be pebbly with a slight sheen. Ist this it? Not necessarily buying at this point but want to know how to tell when I do find one. Thanks!



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/marc-jacobs-quilted-leather-shoulder-bag-9njtt
		





Some photo angle makes a bag looks pebbly. What about this - is this icy leather?


----------



## Jktgal

@polarbear someone posted an MJ bag from a line calle Status https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/why-is-marc-jacobs-a-premier-designer.1001949/post-33510663
It's a differet style than your bag but might be from a similar line.


----------



## poshyetthrifty

I just bought this Little East/West Stam off poshmark and was hoping someone could authenticate it—but it appears we don’t have Authenticators for this brand anymore!  I’m certain we have some stam lovers still on the forum though!! If so, let me know if this looks real to you:


----------



## AmelieH

poshyetthrifty said:


> I just bought this Little East/West Stam off poshmark and was hoping someone could authenticate it—but it appears we don’t have Authenticators for this brand anymore!  I’m certain we have some stam lovers still on the forum though!! If so, let me know if this looks real to you:


It looks good. I used to have one like this but I sold it. It 's authentic. Congrats!


----------



## poshyetthrifty

AmelieH said:


> It looks good. I used to have one like this but I sold it. It 's authentic. Congrats!


Whoo hoo!! Thanks! It was just $49, too! I love it!


----------



## AmelieH

poshyetthrifty said:


> Whoo hoo!! Thanks! It was just $49, too! I love it!


That is such a great deal! Congrats again!


----------



## Mimmy

poshyetthrifty said:


> I just bought this Little East/West Stam off poshmark and was hoping someone could authenticate it—but it appears we don’t have Authenticators for this brand anymore!  I’m certain we have some stam lovers still on the forum though!! If so, let me know if this looks real to you:


I am not an authenticator but I have bought and sold many Marc Jacobs and MbMJ bags.

This looks good to me also. Congrats on your great find!


----------



## poshyetthrifty

Thanks so much for your help!!!


----------



## fettfleck

Oh, I was (not) surprised and sad to see Marc Jacobs moved into the contemporary designers area... 

I loved the major Marc Jacobs aera...


----------



## Narnanz

Question...is there no longer an Authenticate the Marc Jacobs thread?


----------



## RueMonge

Narnanz said:


> Question...is there no longer an Authenticate the Marc Jacobs thread?


Sadly there is no authenticator at this time. Sometimes one of us can offer an opinion on more vintage bags.


----------



## Narnanz

RueMonge said:


> Sadly there is no authenticator at this time. Sometimes one of us can offer an opinion on more vintage bags.


Thank you...would love snyones opinion on this Stam from anyone willing


			https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1125259/marc-jacob-stam-leather-with-gold-hardware-bag


----------



## kateincali

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...would love snyones opinion on this Stam from anyone willing
> 
> 
> https://designerwardrobe.co.nz/listings/1125259/marc-jacob-stam-leather-with-gold-hardware-bag


I used to be a MJ authenticator here but don’t post anymore.

This is fake. The rounded leg on the R is the most obvious giveaway - it should be straight.


----------



## kateincali

Damn, downgraded to contemporary huh? Not surprising. I can’t think of another label that so thoroughly ruined itself. I still have my older MJ bags and love and use them, though.

Hi, if anyone is left over from when chat was active, and hope you’re well!

(I changed my username from faith)


----------



## Narnanz

kateincali said:


> I used to be a MJ authenticator here but don’t post anymore.
> 
> This is fake. The rounded leg on the R is the most obvious giveaway - it should be straight.


Thank you so much...its really appreciated. 
You take care.


----------



## Mimmy

kateincali said:


> Damn, downgraded to contemporary huh? Not surprising. I can’t think of another label that so thoroughly ruined itself. I still have my older MJ bags and love and use them, though.
> 
> Hi, if anyone is left over from when chat was active, and hope you’re well!
> 
> (I changed my username from faith)


Hi @kateincali! Hope you are well also!

I still have an older MJ Baroque bag that I use on occasion and a few slg’s that I love. I have a big Pike Place hobo from when the labels “merged” and I use it when I need a big bag.

I still look hoping I’ll find a new bag that I love but so far the new bags just don’t interest me.


----------



## Mimmy

… more importantly @kateincali, who is that adorable puppy in your avatar?


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Hi @kateincali! Hope you are well also!
> 
> I still have an older MJ Baroque bag that I use on occasion and a few slg’s that I love. I have a big Pike Place hobo from when the labels “merged” and I use it when I need a big bag.
> 
> I still look hoping I’ll find a new bag that I love but so far the new bags just don’t interest me.


I had to look up that style - very reminiscent of MBMJ!

The last MJ bag I liked was the Snapshot I bought and posted here a couple years back...I barely remember what it looked like but remember I liked it lol Some sequin multi print thing. But it was such an impractical size I returned it.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> … more importantly @kateincali, who is that adorable puppy in your avatar?


Wesley! He’s 8 now. I still have him and his brother.


----------



## Mimmy

kateincali said:


> Wesley! He’s 8 now. I still have him and his brother.
> 
> View attachment 5107780


Aww, I remember Wesley! Adorable!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Aww, I remember Wesley! Adorable!


He turned out pretty cute! Weird, but cute.

Which baroque bag do you still have? I have a black I use and a NWT red w/silver HW that I was set on selling but should probably just keep, given the market.


----------



## kateincali

Memory is funny; I found the snapshot bag I’d posted on here and it looks nothing like what I vaguely remembered. I think I like it...maybe...


----------



## Mimmy

kateincali said:


> He turned out pretty cute! Weird, but cute.
> 
> Which baroque bag do you still have? I have a black I use and a NWT red w/silver HW that I was set on selling but should probably just keep, given the market.


I have a small one with gold hardware in marine (medium blue). I wear it with a certain dress that possibly doesn’t even fit anymore as I’ve packed on a few COVID pounds. 


kateincali said:


> Memory is funny; I found the snapshot bag I’d posted on here and it looks nothing like what I vaguely remembered. I think I like it...maybe...
> 
> View attachment 5107808


This is cute, I like it. I don’t remember this one.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> I have a small one with gold hardware in marine (medium blue). I wear it with a certain dress that possibly doesn’t even fit anymore as I’ve packed on a few COVID pounds.
> 
> This is cute, I like it. I don’t remember this one.



Haven’t we all 

Marine is pretty. MJ used to have the nicest colors.

Maybe should have kept that Snapshot. It’s such a tiny bag, though


----------



## Jktgal

I'd like to acquire a stam in icy leather and obviously the preloved market is the way to go. but buying online is difficult as I can't tell from pics (yet). Is this icy leather?


----------



## kateincali

Jktgal said:


> I'd like to acquire a stam in icy leather and obviously the preloved market is the way to go. but buying online is difficult as I can't tell from pics (yet). Is this icy leather?
> View attachment 5108263


Is there a photo of the season tag? Should be FA05 (and have the exact same font as below) though that won’t necessarily mean it’s icy

Are there any close up photos? Here’s my FA05 icy multipocket, it has a slight noticeable sheen and it’s a deeper brown than my non-icy FA05 stam


----------



## Jktgal

thanks @kateincali, the leather on your multi pocket is yumm.
the bag is being sold by therealreal and I didn't ask for more photos as I'm not sure they'll accommodate. I've asked before for other bags and they just said what is available is what's on the listing.


----------



## kateincali

Jktgal said:


> thanks @kateincali, the leather on your multi pocket is yumm.
> the bag is being sold by therealreal and I didn't ask for more photos as I'm not sure they'll accommodate. I've asked before for other bags and they just said what is available is what's on the listing.


It does look like icy to me. I hope it is!


----------



## Mimmy

@kateincali dropping back in made me think about/reminisce about the MJ items I still own.

I still have 5 pairs of shoes and a very pretty (MJ collection) sweater. I still wear the sweater although I did not wear it at all during the past year. For the most part I did not wear anything that couldn’t be washed during COVID.


	

		
			
		

		
	
I still get a lot of wear out of these studded flats. I have 2 pairs of mouse flats that I’ve kept but don’t wear much/at all anymore, memories …


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> @kateincali dropping back in made me think about/reminisce about the MJ items I still own.
> 
> I still have 5 pairs of shoes and a very pretty (MJ collection) sweater. I still wear the sweater although I did not wear it at all during the past year. For the most part I did not wear anything that couldn’t be washed during COVID.
> View attachment 5108965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still get a lot of wear out of these studded flats. I have 2 pairs of mouse flats that I’ve kept but don’t wear much/at all anymore, memories …


So gorgeous! I remember when you bought those. Still my favorite MJ shoes and still envious you don’t have monster feet and can wear them 

Continuing the nostalgia tour...I’ve been using my pink incognito this week. I still only own MJ bags because I’m stuck in 2012, I guess. I don’t think they look dated, though? Idk no one tell me if they do


----------



## Mimmy

kateincali said:


> So gorgeous! I remember when you bought those. Still my favorite MJ shoes and still envious you don’t have monster feet and can wear them
> 
> Continuing the nostalgia tour...I’ve been using my pink incognito this week. I still only own MJ bags because I’m stuck in 2012, I guess. I don’t think they look dated, though? Idk no one tell me if they do
> 
> View attachment 5109051


Thanks! Doubt you really have monster feet though. 

Not dated at all; really. I love gerbera daisies, fairly certain I see them in the background.

MJ holds a special place in my heart …

I still might pull the trigger on a little Stam at some point although this is probably a bag that looks dated … idk.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Thanks! Doubt you really have monster feet though.
> 
> Not dated at all; really. I love gerbera daisies, fairly certain I see them in the background.
> 
> MJ holds a special place in my heart …
> 
> I still might pull the trigger on a little Stam at some point although this is probably a bag that looks dated … idk.


No, I do. It’s ok. I’ve (mostly) accepted it lol

I have a Trader Joe’s flower problem

What color are you thinking for the little stam? I have a black and a pink python embossed stardust but don’t use them anymore. I don’t think the little stams look dated. I do have a fluo pink large stam, though, and that’s the one I have to admit does look like it came straight out of 2008.


----------



## Mimmy

kateincali said:


> No, I do. It’s ok. I’ve (mostly) accepted it lol
> 
> I have a Trader Joe’s flower problem
> 
> What color are you thinking for the little stam? I have a black and a pink python embossed stardust but don’t use them anymore. I don’t think the little stams look dated. I do have a fluo pink large stam, though, and that’s the one I have to admit does look like it came straight out of 2008.
> View attachment 5109110


Buying fresh flowers is a problem that is allowed.

I like the brown little Stam with the burgundy suede lining but I am really undecided. 

Anyone, including you, can roll your eyes as you read this, but sometime within the last 2 to 3 years I lost my handbag identity. I know what shoes I like to wear and for the most part clothes too. I had a bunch of MbMJ bags that I sold and I sold them at a good time and don’t miss them.

I bought a Bal bag at a reduced price a few years ago and just sold it to FP. I bought it at such a reduced price I did fairly well.

I bought a LV Speedy a few years ago and while I admit it’s not an original bag, I like that I can just fit all my stuff in it easily.

I have several small bags and clutches that I really like to look at but they are really too small for my daily use. I need to stop buying them. There was a quilted “Sofia Loves” MJ clutch on the Rack website. Luckily it’s gone now but if past history is any indication it will show up again for me to agonize over.

I guess my real lifestyle is not in sync with the bags I like, clutches and small bags.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Buying fresh flowers is a problem that is allowed.
> 
> I like the brown little Stam with the burgundy suede lining but I am really undecided.
> 
> Anyone, including you, can roll your eyes as you read this, but sometime within the last 2 to 3 years I lost my handbag identity. I know what shoes I like to wear and for the most part clothes too. I had a bunch of MbMJ bags that I sold and I sold them at a good time and don’t miss them.
> 
> I bought a Bal bag at a reduced price a few years ago and just sold it to FP. I bought it at such a reduced price I did fairly well.
> 
> I bought a LV Speedy a few years ago and while I admit it’s not an original bag, I like that I can just fit all my stuff in it easily.
> 
> I have several small bags and clutches that I really like to look at but they are really too small for my daily use. I need to stop buying them. There was a quilted “Sofia Loves” MJ clutch on the Rack website. Luckily it’s gone now but if past history is any indication it will show up again for me to agonize over.
> 
> I guess my real lifestyle is not in sync with the bags I like, clutches and small bags.


someone needs to tell me i don’t need another pothos

no eye rolling here. i know what you mean. like one of my favorite bags is the salome but will i ever use it? absolutely not. what event is this even appropriate for?! but it looks lovely on a shelf.




the speedy is a classic. and sort of marc adjacent.


----------



## kateincali

@Mimmy Sofia Loves is not a bag I’ve seen before but I like it. I think you should go for it the next time you see it. tassels are reminiscent of the Memphis collection


----------



## Mimmy

kateincali said:


> someone needs to tell me i don’t need another pothos
> 
> no eye rolling here. i know what you mean. like one of my favorite bags is the salome but will i ever use it? absolutely not. what event is this even appropriate for?! but it looks lovely on a shelf.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5109155
> 
> the speedy is a classic. and sort of marc adjacent.


Wow! I would love to look at the Salome!

Do you still have your Ray Deja Vu? Another stunner and a bag that can be used too.

I think you’re right. I should just buy the Sofia Loves clutch if it comes up again. Even if I don’t use it much it will remind me of what MJ bags used to be like.


----------



## Mimmy

@kateincali I could tell you you don’t need another pothos but I might not mean it.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Wow! I would love to look at the Salome!
> 
> Do you still have your Ray Deja Vu? Another stunner and a bag that can be used too.
> 
> I think you’re right. I should just buy the Sofia Loves clutch if it comes up again. Even if I don’t use it much it will remind me of what MJ bags used to be like.


I’m right sometimes! It happens!

I do. Whether or not it can be used is up for debate




I had this exact issue fixed by MJ repair couple years ago. I used it a handful of times since and it broke again. So disappointing because I LOVE this bag. 

It retailed for $5k. QuaLitY

(I paid $85, I think it was)


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> View attachment 5109169
> @kateincali I could tell you you don’t need another pothos but I might not mean it.


I’m not posting a photo of mine after seeing yours lol Yours looks so much happier.


----------



## Mimmy

kateincali said:


> I’m right sometimes! It happens!
> 
> I do. Whether or not it can be used is up for debate
> 
> View attachment 5109170
> 
> 
> I had this exact issue fixed by MJ repair couple years ago. I used it a handful of times since and it broke again. So disappointing because I LOVE this bag.
> 
> It retailed for $5k. QuaLitY
> 
> (I paid $85, I think it was)


Ugh, sorry your bag broke again. I haven’t sent anything to MJ repairs for years. It is such a stunning bag!


kateincali said:


> I’m not posting a photo of mine after seeing yours lol Yours looks so much happier.


This particular plant is happy.

I have heard that succulents are so easy to care for. I managed to kill 2 in rapid succession. I think I heard the one I recently bought at IKEA quietly screaming when I picked it up.


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> Ugh, sorry your bag broke again. I haven’t sent anything to MJ repairs for years. It is such a stunning bag!
> 
> This particular plant is happy.
> 
> I have heard that succulents are so easy to care for. I managed to kill 2 in rapid succession. I think I heard the one I recently bought at IKEA quietly screaming when I picked it up.


I should email them to see if they’ll fix it again. I don’t know why I haven’t.

Ha, I am also an accidental plant murderer. It took me two years to kill my beloved cactus but I finally did it. RIP Daisy


----------



## inkfade

Have been using my new small tote in the "warm sand" color. Avoided this one for a while because all the online pics make it look like a dark, warm tan, but in real life it's a bit lighter, which is good. I sold my summer tote because worrying over the embroidered letters coming unraveled was too much lol. 

I have a bag shaper with pockets in it, so I can carry and organize a lot of stuff. Have taken to carrying a notebook, planner, and in the future another notebook, so I needed more room than my beloved black leather mini tote can offer me.

I am so in love with this bag! It is a little softer than the summer tote so it conforms to my body more, even with the shaper, and I'm not as worried about keeping this one super pristine since it isn't white. Might buy the mini version sometime, as I love the design so much.


----------



## Mimmy

inkfade said:


> Have been using my new small tote in the "warm sand" color. Avoided this one for a while because all the online pics make it look like a dark, warm tan, but in real life it's a bit lighter, which is good. I sold my summer tote because worrying over the embroidered letters coming unraveled was too much lol.
> 
> I have a bag shaper with pockets in it, so I can carry and organize a lot of stuff. Have taken to carrying a notebook, planner, and in the future another notebook, so I needed more room than my beloved black leather mini tote can offer me.
> 
> I am so in love with this bag! It is a little softer than the summer tote so it conforms to my body more, even with the shaper, and I'm not as worried about keeping this one super pristine since it isn't white. Might buy the mini version sometime, as I love the design so much.
> 
> View attachment 5122111
> View attachment 5122112
> View attachment 5122113


This tote looks stylish and functional. It’s always helpful to see what fits inside also.


----------



## Mimmy

Marc Jacobs Runway collection will be sold exclusively at Bergdorf Goodman now. Live runway show tonight.

Marc Jacobs, Heaven collection and reduced merchandise will be sold online at Marc Jacobs and in his stores.

Looking forward to seeing the runway bags!


----------



## spj

Hi everyone! Newbie here, when would you say say each were released? I can’t find either on the MJ site  . I have seen the ombré purple one in person at David Jones, but not the other. Was also wondering if buying from 24s is reliable?
 Thanks ))


----------



## Cathryn

I don’t know why but I  Love the older style bags and MJ for 20 years ago… I’m looking at a vintage small multi pocket on the resale market. It has silver hardware which I know is an earlier style than the black one I own from the 2000’s with gold hardware but did the multi pocket ever have canvas lining? The one I’m looking at does and I’m wondering if it’s a knockoff.


----------



## Mimmy

In case you stop by @kateincali 



I received my MJ Sofia Love clutch. It doesn’t disappoint. It is lambskin.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> In case you stop by @kateincali
> View attachment 5140450
> View attachment 5140451
> 
> I received my MJ Sofia Love clutch. It doesn’t disappoint. It is lambskin.


omg… that leather!!!


----------



## Mimmy

ElainePG said:


> omg… that leather!!!


Hi Elaine! I ultimately had to buy this. It reminded me of what made me fall in love with MJ way back when.


----------



## ElainePG

Mimmy said:


> Hi Elaine! I ultimately had to buy this. *It reminded me of what made me fall in love with MJ way back when*.


Yes, exactly. I sooooo miss the quilting! 
I still have one quilted bag, purchased in the beginning of 2014 when I heard (maybe on this thread?) that the quilted bags were being discontinued, and I'll never part with it!


----------



## kateincali

Mimmy said:


> In case you stop by @kateincali
> View attachment 5140450
> View attachment 5140451
> 
> I received my MJ Sofia Love clutch. It doesn’t disappoint. It is lambskin.


How pretty ❤️ Very reminiscent of the Memphis collection. Enjoy!


----------



## Mimmy

kateincali said:


> How pretty ❤ Very reminiscent of the Memphis collection. Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## sdkitty

Mimmy said:


> In case you stop by @kateincali
> View attachment 5140450
> View attachment 5140451
> 
> I received my MJ Sofia Love clutch. It doesn’t disappoint. It is lambskin.


is that new or preloved?  very pretty.  love lambskin


----------



## Mimmy

sdkitty said:


> is that new or preloved?  very pretty.  love lambskin


Thank you! It’s new. I found it online at the Rack.


----------



## sdkitty

Mimmy said:


> Thank you! It’s new. I found it online at the Rack.


oh nice
looks like MJ Collection but I guess there is just one MJ now
good find...seems like the online rack stuff goes pretty fast


----------



## Mimmy

sdkitty said:


> oh nice
> looks like MJ Collection but I guess there is just one MJ now
> good find...seems like the online rack stuff goes pretty fast


It is reminiscent of the MJ collection vs MbMJ; that’s what drew me to it. I was worried that the quality might not be what I hoped for but when I received it, it did not disappoint.

The first time I ordered it my order was canceled; not in stock. It showed up a couple of weeks later and I figured my order would be canceled again but this time I received it!


----------



## baghabitz34

inkfade said:


> Have been using my new small tote in the "warm sand" color. Avoided this one for a while because all the online pics make it look like a dark, warm tan, but in real life it's a bit lighter, which is good. I sold my summer tote because worrying over the embroidered letters coming unraveled was too much lol.
> 
> I have a bag shaper with pockets in it, so I can carry and organize a lot of stuff. Have taken to carrying a notebook, planner, and in the future another notebook, so I needed more room than my beloved black leather mini tote can offer me.
> 
> I am so in love with this bag! It is a little softer than the summer tote so it conforms to my body more, even with the shaper, and I'm not as worried about keeping this one super pristine since it isn't white. Might buy the mini version sometime, as I love the design so much.
> 
> View attachment 5122111
> View attachment 5122112
> View attachment 5122113


Love your tote! Can you please tell which organizer you are using? I just bought a small too and would like an organizer for mine.


----------



## mellat

I had a black Kate Spade purse for a few years that I wore as my everyday black purse. When the strap wore through recently I decided to get another casual black purse. After looking around for a few days I came across the Marc Jacobs J Link in black. It is gorgeous. I only realised after ordering it (got a good deal on 24S) that it's caviar leather. They call it grained leather but it looks like caviar to me. Gorgeous, gorgeous little purse. The rope feature is unusual; I've never seen it on another bag. I'll have this one for years!


----------



## JenJBS

mellat said:


> I had a black Kate Spade purse for a few years that I wore as my everyday black purse. When the strap wore through recently I decided to get another casual black purse. After looking around for a few days I came across the Marc Jacobs J Link in black. It is gorgeous. I only realised after ordering it (got a good deal on 24S) that it's caviar leather. They call it grained leather but it looks like caviar to me. Gorgeous, gorgeous little purse. The rope feature is unusual; I've never seen it on another bag. I'll have this one for years!



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Mimmy

mellat said:


> I had a black Kate Spade purse for a few years that I wore as my everyday black purse. When the strap wore through recently I decided to get another casual black purse. After looking around for a few days I came across the Marc Jacobs J Link in black. It is gorgeous. I only realised after ordering it (got a good deal on 24S) that it's caviar leather. They call it grained leather but it looks like caviar to me. Gorgeous, gorgeous little purse. The rope feature is unusual; I've never seen it on another bag. I'll have this one for years!


This is a beautiful bag! Speaking from the experience of having other MJ bags you should get a lot of wear out of this bag!


----------



## mellat

Mimmy said:


> This is a beautiful bag! Speaking from the experience of having other MJ bags you should get a lot of wear out of this bag!


I do hope so. Thank you!


----------



## mellat

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new bag!


Thanks so much!


----------



## wonderlands

Just ordered the new Moto Shot


----------



## JenJBS

wonderlands said:


> View attachment 5189536
> 
> Just ordered the new Moto Shot



Very nice!     Congratulations!


----------



## Teet44

Hi there! I just got a Marc Jacobs Stam and I need help to make sure its authentic. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## Coach Superfan

Teet44 said:


> Hi there! I just got a Marc Jacobs Stam and I need help to make sure its authentic. Can anyone help? Thanks!



Classic! I don't believe there is an "authenticate this" thread anymore so I'm not sure if it's allowed. You would need to post pics of the kisslock, the Marc Jacobs stamp inside top and tag inside the bottom at the very minimum.


----------



## Dawn

Sadly, I was never a stam expert


----------



## janarome

Hello! I’m new here and I’m not sure if I’m in the right thread but I’ve been looking at the Authenticate this threads and they are all closed. May I ask for this bag to be authenticated please? Many thanks in advance


----------



## Rina13

Hello! newbie here. I’m searching for a smaller type bucket and have come across this one. I can only find it on Poshmark so kind of skeptical about. Does anyone know when this bag came out?


----------



## rorosity

janarome said:


> Hello! I’m new here and I’m not sure if I’m in the right thread but I’ve been looking at the Authenticate this threads and they are all closed. May I ask for this bag to be authenticated please? Many thanks in advance



It looks good.  The only thing throwing me off is the textured lining and tags.  Usually, the tags are white with black lettering and the fabric lining is a bit smoother.  Since this is a later model Stam, the lining could have changed for that season. I am trying to figure out if this is Fall 11 or Spring/Summer 10.  It looks like there are two different tags  - one is FA 11 and the other looks like S10.  Other than that, the leather, hardware, lettering all look good.  There were some variations of linings/tags as the years passed.  Even in between seasons they sometimes changed things up a bit which causes confusion.


----------



## rorosity

Cathryn said:


> I don’t know why but I  Love the older style bags and MJ for 20 years ago… I’m looking at a vintage small multi pocket on the resale market. It has silver hardware which I know is an earlier style than the black one I own from the 2000’s with gold hardware but did the multi pocket ever have canvas lining? The one I’m looking at does and I’m wondering if it’s a knockoff.



Those very early multipockets had the striped fabric lining.


----------



## siygrace11

Hi Everyone! ❤️❤️❤️
Just curious, anyone know how to read MJ’s serial number? I was surprise to find one and then i checked all my MJ bags and all of them have it, didn’t know they do it(like LV). Checked online and couldn’t see any new info regarding it. TIA!


----------



## RueMonge

siygrace11 said:


> Hi Everyone! ❤❤❤
> Just curious, anyone know how to read MJ’s serial number? I was surprise to find one and then i checked all my MJ bags and all of them have it, didn’t know they do it(like LV). Checked online and couldn’t see any new info regarding it. TIA!


I am not an expert, just an MJ lover, but I seem to recall our previous authenticator referring to that as having information on the season it was made and the color but not a serial number specific to each bag.


----------



## siygrace11

RueMonge said:


> I am not an expert, just an MJ lover, but I seem to recall our previous authenticator referring to that as having information on the season it was made and the color but not a serial number specific to each bag.


Its good to know!! Thank you!


----------



## rorosity

siygrace11 said:


> Hi Everyone! ❤❤❤
> Just curious, anyone know how to read MJ’s serial number? I was surprise to find one and then i checked all my MJ bags and all of them have it, didn’t know they do it(like LV). Checked online and couldn’t see any new info regarding it. TIA!



The tag should refer to the Season/Year.  For example, I just received a bag that had a label that read "FA08" - which refers to Fall 2008.  The MJ tags were fairly consistent, but there were some bags that had tags that looked different than what was typically found in an MJ bag.  What style of bag is that?  Most of the tags were fabric and found in the very innermost corner of the inside pockets (usually), but there were variations depending on the style/year.


----------



## sdkitty

kateincali said:


> I found this from January and while it doesn't say items are being made specifically for outlets, it's probably as close to an admission as we'll get.
> 
> Sounds like merging the lines isn't working out too well.
> 
> https://www.businessoffashion.com/a...lose-london-store-and-other-european-outposts


I found this at the local consignment store.....I like that it has silver HW and this is a color I don't have.....wanted a hobo and this fits the bill, plus has the outside pocket which is quite large.
I guess it's from 2018 or earlier?  and could be a made for outlet bag?


----------



## Noorasi

I haven't paid much attention to Marc Jacobs lately (used to be the love of my teenage years, though) but I've recently realized that The Tote Bag leather is divine! So thick and soft and grainy. The shape is lovely too. However I'm definitely not the type of person who'd rock a tote bag that says THE TOTE BAG much like I wouldn't rock a t-shirt that says THE T-SHIRT (I'm just a little constrained like that). Does he have anything similar but less loud? Damn I'd love the tote with just a shy little "Marc Jacobs"


----------



## RueMonge

Noorasi said:


> I haven't paid much attention to Marc Jacobs lately (used to be the love of my teenage years, though) but I've recently realized that The Tote Bag leather is divine! So thick and soft and grainy. The shape is lovely too. However I'm definitely not the type of person who'd rock a tote bag that says THE TOTE BAG much like I wouldn't rock a t-shirt that says THE T-SHIRT (I'm just a little constrained like that). Does he have anything similar but less loud? Damn I'd love the tote with just a shy little "Marc Jacobs"


I agree, a tote bag that says the tote bag is not my style. Generally I just enjoy the older models.


----------



## sdkitty

RueMonge said:


> I agree, a tote bag that says the tote bag is not my style. Generally I just enjoy the older models.


agree, the older MJ Collection bags were the best
But I did get a newer MJ bag recently and I like it


----------



## mster425

Just saw this new shape for the canvas tote on their website and I kind of love it. It has a laptop sleeve, lots of pockets, water bottle side pockets... but it only comes in black.  Wish it was tan or slate. And not 300.


----------



## Jktgal

I wonder if anyone from here got this one. It's a blondie isn't it? With the green leather boutique-exclusive lining. In "excellent no visible sign of wear" condition. *swoon*


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-handle-bag-c812j
		

I was very close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## Mimmy

Jktgal said:


> I wonder if anyone from here got this one. It's a blondie isn't it? With the green leather boutique-exclusive lining. In "excellent no visible sign of wear" condition. *swoon*
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-leather-handle-bag-c812j
> 
> 
> I was very close to pulling the trigger.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5302744


This is very unique, in a good way. It is sold so someone bought it.

I miss the Marc Jacobs premier bags. The original ones can be purchased at very low prices now.


----------



## Jktgal

Yes it's sold and very quickly at that. It was newly listed when I saw it and a day later it's gone! I love it when that happens, no regrets. Means someone really love it, not even waiting for the first 20% off (which I may or may not have waited for....)

Indeed, I'm a lucky lucky beneficiary of the these amazing bags at low prices. Not that low


----------



## vink

Cathryn said:


> I don’t know why but I  Love the older style bags and MJ for 20 years ago… I’m looking at a vintage small multi pocket on the resale market. It has silver hardware which I know is an earlier style than the black one I own from the 2000’s with gold hardware but did the multi pocket ever have canvas lining? The one I’m looking at does and I’m wondering if it’s a knockoff.


That's from year 2003. I have  the Stella tote with same lining. The color in photo is faded brick which is so hot back then.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Rina13 said:


> Hello! newbie here. I’m searching for a smaller type bucket and have come across this one. I can only find it on Poshmark so kind of skeptical about. Does anyone know when this bag came out?



Welcome! Looks like it’s a 2020 style:


----------



## ladymadame

Noorasi said:


> I haven't paid much attention to Marc Jacobs lately (used to be the love of my teenage years, though) but I've recently realized that The Tote Bag leather is divine! So thick and soft and grainy. The shape is lovely too. However I'm definitely not the type of person who'd rock a tote bag that says THE TOTE BAG much like I wouldn't rock a t-shirt that says THE T-SHIRT (I'm just a little constrained like that). Does he have anything similar but less loud? Damn I'd love the tote with just a shy little "Marc Jacobs"



I agree with you completely!
The bag is really very nice, the quality is great, the leather is soft, the bag is comfortable. But...that giant letters - "the tote bag"-
unnecessarily.

However I still think I'll buy it if it's on sale


----------



## Katey_

Hi all, I have the baby pink softshot bag and want to pair it with a webbing strap. Has anyone done this? Not sure what color would work well - Black seems a bit harsh…


----------



## jblended

Katey_ said:


> Not sure what color would work well


Other shades of pink, baby blue, cream or light grey all seem like they'd match up nicely. I'm sure whatever colour you choose will work well as it's such a casual, easy bag.


----------



## Jktgal

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/marc-jacobs-crocodile-handle-bag-ce1dd
		


Is this really croc? Or croc-embossed?


----------



## jblended

Jktgal said:


> Is this really croc? Or croc-embossed?



This is the Marc Jacobs collection Venetia satchel. I'm pretty sure that it is croc embossed (calfskin), but hopefully you can get confirmation on that (either from other tpf members or through a search). HTH


----------



## Jktgal

jblended said:


> This is the Marc Jacobs collection Venetia satchel. I'm pretty sure that it is croc embossed (calfskin), but hopefully you can get confirmation on that (either from other tpf members or through a search). HTH


Thanks. I know it's Venetia. The lack of online info of this model makes me think this model is very rare, in which case perhaps it's real croc (and what seems to be lizard on handles etc trim).


----------



## jblended

Jktgal said:


> Thanks. I know it's Venetia. The lack of online info of this model makes me think this model is very rare, in which case perhaps it's real croc (and what seems to be lizard on handles etc trim).


Unfortunately, I don't remember if this was made in exotics. There were some genuine alligator bags from MJ collection back then, but he also produced embossed calfskin bags. 
If possible, can you contact the seller of this and have them provide a picture of the inner label? It would be the only way to know for sure.


----------



## Jktgal

It's on TRR, and they're not really famous for getting back to you and even if they do, I suspect their 'expertise'. Anyway, it's sold now. I wonder if it's a TPF member and if yes, hopefully they'll share their finding.....


----------



## vine69

Hi what is the difference between the Isabella Q crossbody and the Natasha Q crossbody. I went into a resale store and i found a purple Q crossbody but I noticed it did not have the black and what interior fabric. I have it on hold.


----------



## jblended

vine69 said:


> Hi what is the difference between the Isabella Q crossbody and the Natasha Q crossbody.


The Isabella Q has a square flap and only one open interior compartment.
The Natasha Q has a curved flap that is zippered and provides access to a second hidden back compartment.
Hope that helps.


----------



## sdkitty

I don't really think this "rocker" bag would be for me but it looks very interesting and price is good
Anyone have one of these?  seller doesn't answer questions








						Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
					

Shop rovervoll's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rock star style shoulder bag. Great condition! Black with silver hardware.




					poshmark.com


----------



## RueMonge

sdkitty said:


> I don't really think this "rocker" bag would be for me but it looks very interesting and price is good
> Anyone have one of these?  seller doesn't answer questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
> 
> 
> Shop rovervoll's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rock star style shoulder bag. Great condition! Black with silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


I’m clutching my pearls here. Does this mean you have love for other bags than just Marc!


----------



## sdkitty

RueMonge said:


> I’m clutching my pearls here. Does this mean you have love for other bags than just Marc!


I have two MJ bags and several RM


----------



## RueMonge

sdkitty said:


> I have two MJ bags and several RM


I’m kidding of course, there are so many designers to spread the love around to.


----------



## sdkitty

RueMonge said:


> I’m kidding of course, there are so many designers to spread the love around to.


sad how quiet the MJ subforum has become


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> I don't really think this "rocker" bag would be for me but it looks very interesting and price is good
> Anyone have one of these?  seller doesn't answer questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff shoulder bag
> 
> 
> Shop rovervoll's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Rock star style shoulder bag. Great condition! Black with silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


oops...posted in wrong subforum


----------



## RueMonge

sdkitty said:


> sad how quiet the MJ subforum has become


I agree, it is sad. I think it’s honestly a reflection on the sad handbags he’s putting out right now.


----------



## sdkitty

RueMonge said:


> I agree, it is sad. I think it’s honestly a reflection on the sad handbags he’s putting out right now.


the aren't what they used to be for sure
they are basically MBMJ level
I do have one that I like ok


----------



## RueMonge

That’s a cute bag. I actually have lots of MbMJ from when they were fabulous leather and my favorites are when he was doing fun lining fabric. Before the black and white logo.


----------



## sdkitty

RueMonge said:


> That’s a cute bag. I actually have lots of MbMJ from when they were fabulous leather and my favorites are when he was doing fun lining fabric. Before the black and white logo.


I can't really say I love this one but the outside pocket if nice and large and easy to get in and out of


----------



## JVSXOXO

Someone talk me out of this bag. I can’t unsee it. I don’t need it but I sure do want it! I don’t even normally like chunky chains or camera bags. But I just like it!


----------



## RueMonge

JVSXOXO said:


> Someone talk me out of this bag. I can’t unsee it. I don’t need it but I sure do want it! I don’t even normally like chunky chains or camera bags. But I just like it!


I’m not a fan of the snapshot but that croc is cute. That didn’t help did it?


----------



## JVSXOXO

RueMonge said:


> I’m not a fan of the snapshot but that croc is cute. That didn’t help did it?



Barely! But thanks for trying.  I need to see myself to Ban Island.


----------



## jackie100

Are the Marc Jacobs "The tote bag" in leather size small suitable for carrying a laptop all the time? Or would the laptop eventually ruin the bag? Mine is fairly light 2.91 lbs. Dell XPS, 11.6" across... Does anyone use their totes (leather or cavas or jacquard) for lugging a laptop and if so how do you like it?


----------



## sdkitty

Mimmy said:


> MJ bags are some of the most well made and best leather bags that I have owned. I think it’s a great decision to keep your MJ bags and use them or gift them.
> 
> $60 for a pristine Stella tote would have been a steal; $40 is ridiculous.


I'm looking at Stella bags and sellers are giving a strap drop length of 6.5 inches.  that seems short for shoulder carrying.  can anyone tell me if this is correct?  and is stella comfortable for shoulder carry?
thank you
@Mimmy do you know?


----------



## Mimmy

sdkitty said:


> I'm looking at Stella bags and sellers are giving a strap drop length of 6.5 inches.  that seems short for shoulder carrying.  can anyone tell me if this is correct?  and is stella comfortable for shoulder carry?
> thank you
> @Mimmy do you know?


I have never owned a Stella but it seems like the strap drop is about 6.5 inches to 8 inches depending on where you buckle it. I agree that this sounds short for shoulder carry but looking at the pictures it seems like unless you had a bulky coat on it would work. Unfortunately I couldn’t find one that anyone was selling being shoulder carried.

Hopefully, someone who has owned one can chime in.


----------



## nascar fan

I've been cleaning out my closets so new flooring can go in.  It made me think of y'all.  Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## sdkitty

Mimmy said:


> I have never owned a Stella but it seems like the strap drop is about 6.5 inches to 8 inches depending on where you buckle it. I agree that this sounds short for shoulder carry but looking at the pictures it seems like unless you had a bulky coat on it would work. Unfortunately I couldn’t find one that anyone was selling being shoulder carried.
> 
> Hopefully, someone who has owned one can chime in.


thank you
I've seen posts here  saying it could be shoulder carried and at least one pic
But 6.5 inches seems short.
The other thing is sellers often don't know what they have.  They look up MJ bags and name everything Blake or Stella.  So you have to get measurements, etc.
One seller had a Stella and she was calling it a Cammie or something like that


----------



## sdkitty

@Mimmy look at this one....a bit worn but very low price - and she sold another one almost identical for even lower








						Used Authentic Marc Jacobs Stella Bag. Purple/plum color.
					

Shop meescloset733's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Used authentic Purple Marc Jacobs Purse in Stella style. Bought at Bloomingdales years ago for $995.




					poshmark.com
				




I'm almost tempted but I think for such a large bag, a dark color would be better for me.  wouldn't appear as big


----------



## Mimmy

sdkitty said:


> @Mimmy look at this one....a bit worn but very low price - and she sold another one almost identical for even lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used Authentic Marc Jacobs Stella Bag. Purple/plum color.
> 
> 
> Shop meescloset733's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Used authentic Purple Marc Jacobs Purse in Stella style. Bought at Bloomingdales years ago for $995.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost tempted but I think for such a large bag, a dark color would be better for me.  wouldn't appear as big


Very low price for sure. I would be a bit worried about the fading shown on the side and the condition of the interior. I wish that she would show the side of the zipper pull also.

I think it has a lot of life left in it for $30 though. Are you good at cleaning up and conditioning bags?


----------



## sdkitty

Mimmy said:


> Very low price for sure. I would be a bit worried about the fading shown on the side and the condition of the interior. I wish that she would show the side of the zipper pull also.
> 
> I think it has a lot of life left in it for $30 though. Are you good at cleaning up and conditioning bags?


Not sure what you're seeing with the zipper pull

I wouldn't really say I'm great at rehabbing....a bit of fading might not bother me but hard to tell how many more marks are on the inside
and, as I said, it's a big bag and in red it might look even bigger (but I guess it's plum?)
But she sold the other similar one for $14.  now that is a steal

I asked for measurements to and she didn't respond.  so many of the Posh sellers don't answer questions


----------



## Mimmy

nascar fan said:


> I've been cleaning out my closets so new flooring can go in.  It made me think of y'all.  Hope everyone is doing ok.


Hi, nascar fan! Hope you’ve been well!


----------



## Mimmy

sdkitty said:


> Not sure what you're seeing with the zipper pull
> 
> I wouldn't really say I'm great at rehabbing....a bit of fading might not bother me but hard to tell how many more marks are on the inside
> and, as I said, it's a big bag and in red it might look even bigger (but I guess it's plum?)
> But she sold the other similar one for $14.  now that is a steal
> 
> I asked for measurements to and she didn't respond.  so many of the Posh sellers don't answer questions


I saw that the other one went for $14! That’s what made me wonder why she had 2 bags that are so similar. I am by no means an authenticator but I would feel better if the side of the zipper pull showed the engraved “Marc Jacobs”.


----------



## jackie100

I bought the Marc Jacobs The Tote Bag  in both leather and jacquard to see which one I would like more. I will be carrying my laptop around a lot and from testing it out it seems like over time the laptop would stretch out the leather one as it's so soft. My laptop is not THAT heavy but I think I can see it bulging/stretching/dragging out the bottom whereas the jacquard doesn't really matter as it's just some kind of sturdy material and not really stretching. It holds its structure more when I put the laptop on whereas I feel like over time the bottom on the leather one is going to stretch.  When I wear the leather one cross body style I can see the bottom "bulging" out? 

  Can anyone confirm that the leather one is "too soft" to carry something heavy like a laptop all the time or is it just my imagination?


----------



## Y.Y

Hi, anyone here can help me to authenticate the Marc Jacobs Preppy Natasha Nylon Crossbody Bag which I brought online from third party? I am new here and the bag is my first luxury brand bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Y.Y said:


> Hi, anyone here can help me to authenticate the Marc Jacobs Preppy Natasha Nylon Crossbody Bag which I brought online from third party? I am new here and the bag is my first luxury brand bag.



I don't think we have a current Marc Jacobs authenticator. Sorry.


----------



## sdkitty

JenJBS said:


> I don't think we have a current Marc Jacobs authenticator. Sorry.


too bad this subforum has gone so quiet and has no authenticator


----------



## Monera

Really hope someone buys those Stams I posted in the other thread. I've been trying not to buy bags with gold hardware bc all my jewelry is silver but I might have to make some exceptions if they're still sitting there in a week or 2... 

I still take my stams out on a pretty regular basis and get compliments on them. I'm going to go meet a friend for lunch on Friday and planning to wear my light grey Stam.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Monera said:


> Really hope someone buys those Stams I posted in the other thread. I've been trying not to buy bags with gold hardware bc all my jewelry is silver but I might have to make some exceptions if they're still sitting there in a week or 2...
> 
> I still take my stams out on a pretty regular basis and get compliments on them. I'm going to go meet a friend for lunch on Friday and planning to wear my light grey Stam.



That’s such a great color for this style!


----------



## PurseUOut

The leather tote bag's resale value is very good. 
I sold both my aspen green and dragon fire mini leather bags to Fashionphile for $375 and $400 each. I bought both on sale during Saks for $300 with tax so I made profit on used bags. Unheard of!


----------



## RueMonge

PurseUOut said:


> The leather tote bag's resale value is very good.
> I sold both my aspen green and dragon fire mini leather bags to Fashionphile for $375 and $400 each. I bought both on sale during Saks for $300 with tax so I made profit on used bags. Unheard of!


Fantastic. That is surprising, because after Fashionphile stopped dealing in MbMJ, they had seriously cut back on all their MJ stock.


----------



## PurseUOut

RueMonge said:


> Fantastic. That is surprising, because after Fashionphile stopped dealing in MbMJ, they had seriously cut back on all their MJ stock.



Yeah I was surprised too. I didn't realize they sold MBMJ until I went to sell a Chanel and saw Marc Jacobs on the drop down list of designers.


----------



## Monera

Does anyone know what year this is from? Was this logo used on anything else or is it just a novelty for this keychain? I like the J's now but this is more unique I think. Reminds me a little bit of a cat's ears and tail



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/keychains/marc-jacobs-dyczv


----------



## sdkitty

Monera said:


> Does anyone know what year this is from? Was this logo used on anything else or is it just a novelty for this keychain? I like the J's now but this is more unique I think. Reminds me a little bit of a cat's ears and tail
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/keychains/marc-jacobs-dyczv


I can't help with your question. I like it but it seems a bit pricey to me for a preowned key chain.  maybe it is relatively new and that's why they priced it that way.


----------



## Monera

sdkitty said:


> I can't help with your question. I like it but it seems a bit pricey to me for a preowned key chain.  maybe it is relatively new and that's why they priced it that way.


Yeah I don't think I'll buy the keychain for that price but I'd definitely buy a bag with it! Maybe some other stuff with it will come up


----------



## sdkitty

Monera said:


> Yeah I don't think I'll buy the keychain for that price but I'd definitely buy a bag with it! Maybe some other stuff with it will come up


I like that it's not too cute or obvious.  would you use as key chain or as purse charm?


----------



## Monera

sdkitty said:


> I like that it's not too cute or obvious.  would you use as key chain or as purse charm?


I have this white crossbody, I think it would look cute as a charm! https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/marc-jacobs-the-cosmo-leather-crossbody-bag/6241295?color=COTTON

TRR will probably drop the price of it eventually since it isn't exactly a high demand item


----------



## sdkitty

Monera said:


> I have this white crossbody, I think it would look cute as a charm! https://www.nordstromrack.com/s/marc-jacobs-the-cosmo-leather-crossbody-bag/6241295?color=COTTON
> 
> TRR will probably drop the price of it eventually since it isn't exactly a high demand item


yes, and they email me with discounts...last thing I bought there I got $25 off


----------



## Monera

sdkitty said:


> yes, and they email me with discounts...last thing I bought there I got $25 off


omg what! I've never gotten a discount emailed to me from TRR... Maybe I've been buying so much they know they'll get me without a discount!


----------



## sdkitty

Monera said:


> omg what! I've never gotten a discount emailed to me from TRR... Maybe I've been buying so much they know they'll get me without a discount!


oh
this was my first purchase with them
I had gotten several 20% off offers but they never worked since the item was already marked down.
then I got that $25 one and it worked   I was happily surprised


----------



## sdkitty

Monera said:


> omg what! I've never gotten a discount emailed to me from TRR... Maybe I've been buying so much they know they'll get me without a discount!


I had put that bag in my cart a few times trying to see if I could get the 20% off discount they emailed me.  After that I got the $25 off discount.  Don't know if putting something in cart and holding it for 19 minutes or whatever could have generated something.  You could try it.


----------



## Monera

sdkitty said:


> I had put that bag in my cart a few times trying to see if I could get the 20% off discount they emailed me.  After that I got the $25 off discount.  Don't know if putting something in cart and holding it for 19 minutes or whatever could have generated something.  You could try it.


I'm literally watching paint dry right now so I'm adding a bunch of items to my cart and going to let the cart expire. Maybe they'll send me a little incentive haha


----------



## sdkitty

Monera said:


> I'm literally watching paint dry right now so I'm adding a bunch of items to my cart and going to let the cart expire. Maybe they'll send me a little incentive haha


hope so....GL


----------



## PurseUOut

Anyone get this Facebook ad? Apparently they are releasing an archive collection 8/09.

I sold my classic Q Fran and Natasha bags years ago and I can’t find them for a reasonable price and condition with the OG workwear brass plating. So I am excited!


----------



## Monera

Wow! I'm excited to see the collection! As much as I love my old bags and finding some great deals pre-owned now, getting a brand new bag is always special and exciting. Does 08.09 mean August 9 or September 8?


----------



## PurseUOut

Monera said:


> Wow! I'm excited to see the collection! As much as I love my old bags and finding some great deals pre-owned now, getting a brand new bag is always special and exciting. Does 08.09 mean August 9 or September 8?



Me too! And yes August 9th!


----------



## baghabitz34

PurseUOut said:


> Anyone get this Facebook ad? Apparently they are releasing an archive collection 8/09.
> 
> I sold my classic Q Fran and Natasha bags years ago and I can’t find them for a reasonable price and condition with the OG workwear brass plating. So I am excited!
> 
> View attachment 5582852


I saw the ad on Insta. Definitely curious to see what gets released.


----------



## rorosity

PurseUOut said:


> Anyone get this Facebook ad? Apparently they are releasing an archive collection 8/09.
> 
> I sold my classic Q Fran and Natasha bags years ago and I can’t find them for a reasonable price and condition with the OG workwear brass plating. So I am excited!
> 
> View attachment 5582852


Wow….this could be interesting.  Can’t wait!


----------



## JVSXOXO

So what are everyone’s thoughts on these re-editions? I like the nostalgic feel and the leather looks so mushy and squeezable, but I’m not tempted to buy anything.


----------



## PurseUOut

JVSXOXO said:


> So what are everyone’s thoughts on these re-editions? I like the nostalgic feel and the leather looks so mushy and squeezable, but I’m not tempted to buy anything.
> View attachment 5586804



I feel the same. I was really excited about the Natasha but wanted the larger size.


----------



## sdkitty

JVSXOXO said:


> So what are everyone’s thoughts on these re-editions? I like the nostalgic feel and the leather looks so mushy and squeezable, but I’m not tempted to buy anything.
> View attachment 5586804


I prefer the Collection bags


----------



## Monera

Bit underwhelmed tbh. I'm more excited by this little blurb (attached below) than I am for any of the bags. But I want these reeditions to be a success so that they'll come out with more, in styles that I really miss, or ones I never got to try. Some of his earlier designs from 1981/ 80s in general would be very exciting to own!!!

Mostly I just want a Stam comeback eventually, maybe with some fun tweaks (different-shaped closures? swirly quilting instead of the classic squares? inverted shape? idk). Maybe for its 20th anniversary they'll bring it back. I'm definitely very biased though lol. 

I'm going to wear one of my Stams out to dinner tomorrow and maybe drop by the mall to see if any of these new bags are there in person. The one that I'd be most tempted to get is the Lil Ukita since it looks nice and practical, though I wish there were an option with silver hardware, like a navy blue or deep green, or even a purple. Some more eye-catching colors could've helped win over some people who weren't drawn in by the nostalgia factor. I think these were an interesting choice to kick off the archive collection with. I would be curious as to how they decided on these particular styles/colors... I guess their current designs, the Tote Bag and the Snapshot, are fairly structured and boxy, with lots of color options, so maybe they wanted some more rounded, smooshy, classic colors to balance things out? 

(Lol it's 4:30am here, sorry for my little ramble.)


----------



## Esquared72

JVSXOXO said:


> So what are everyone’s thoughts on these re-editions? I like the nostalgic feel and the leather looks so mushy and squeezable, but I’m not tempted to buy anything.
> View attachment 5586804


Eh. I love my MbMJ bags but I’m a bit underwhelmed by these. Was  bummed to see the plain black lining. Part of the fun was the scrambled logo lining. Will be curious to see what they bring out from further back in the archives.


----------



## RueMonge

JVSXOXO said:


> So what are everyone’s thoughts on these re-editions? I like the nostalgic feel and the leather looks so mushy and squeezable, but I’m not tempted to buy anything.
> View attachment 5586804


I think I would get a small Natasha if the leather is really good in person.


----------



## sdkitty

JVSXOXO said:


> So what are everyone’s thoughts on these re-editions? I like the nostalgic feel and the leather looks so mushy and squeezable, but I’m not tempted to buy anything.
> View attachment 5586804


I liked the wallets with the nameplate on them back in the day


----------



## rorosity

JVSXOXO said:


> So what are everyone’s thoughts on these re-editions? I like the nostalgic feel and the leather looks so mushy and squeezable, but I’m not tempted to buy anything.
> View attachment 5586804


I like them.  I never really got into the MbyMJ back in the day, because I was so into the collection bags.  I have always been tempted by the Hillier.  I think it’s a nice casual look.  I do kind of like the smaller bags.  I have been wanting something to take with me to concerts or places where a larger bag is not practical.  I was looking at a Chloe mini Marcie, but maybe one of these would work well.  I need to see them in person.  There are a lot of vintage Hillier Hobos online for sale, but this bag was often faked and I am not an expert on the MbyMJ line.  They are great prices, but I don’t trust myself to spot a fake.


----------



## JVSXOXO

It sounds like this first drop is receiving a lukewarm reception so far.



PurseUOut said:


> I feel the same. I was really excited about the Natasha but wanted the larger size.


I think the Natasha is my favorite of these four. I can understand wanting a bigger size, although I tend to carry smaller bags. 


Monera said:


> Bit underwhelmed tbh. I'm more excited by this little blurb (attached below) than I am for any of the bags. But I want these reeditions to be a success so that they'll come out with more, in styles that I really miss, or ones I never got to try. Some of his earlier designs from 1981/ 80s in general would be very exciting to own!!!
> 
> Mostly I just want a Stam comeback eventually, maybe with some fun tweaks (different-shaped closures? swirly quilting instead of the classic squares? inverted shape? idk). Maybe for its 20th anniversary they'll bring it back. I'm definitely very biased though lol.
> 
> I'm going to wear one of my Stams out to dinner tomorrow and maybe drop by the mall to see if any of these new bags are there in person. The one that I'd be most tempted to get is the Lil Ukita since it looks nice and practical, though I wish there were an option with silver hardware, like a navy blue or deep green, or even a purple. Some more eye-catching colors could've helped win over some people who weren't drawn in by the nostalgia factor. I think these were an interesting choice to kick off the archive collection with. I would be curious as to how they decided on these particular styles/colors... I guess their current designs, the Tote Bag and the Snapshot, are fairly structured and boxy, with lots of color options, so maybe they wanted some more rounded, smooshy, classic colors to balance things out?
> 
> (Lol it's 4:30am here, sorry for my little ramble.)
> 
> View attachment 5586981


It would be interesting to see if the Stan bag finds its way back into the spotlight. Please do share if you come across any of these in person! And I agree about wanting silver hardware - it’s always a nice to have options. 


RueMonge said:


> I think I would get a small Natasha if the leather is really good in person.


I wish I were near a store to check them out. I do most of my shopping online and nothing beats getting to feel and try a bag on in person. 


sdkitty said:


> I liked the wallets with the nameplate on them back in the day


I loved them as well! Although now I carry little ID wallets to fit in my small bags. 


rorosity said:


> I like them.  I never really got into the MbyMJ back in the day, because I was so into the collection bags.  I have always been tempted by the Hillier.  I think it’s a nice casual look.  I do kind of like the smaller bags.  I have been wanting something to take with me to concerts or places where a larger bag is not practical.  I was looking at a Chloe mini Marcie, but maybe one of these would work well.  I need to see them in person.  There are a lot of vintage Hillier Hobos online for sale, but this bag was often faked and I am not an expert on the MbyMJ line.  They are great prices, but I don’t trust myself to spot a fake.


I have also been eyeing the Mini Marcie! It really is gorgeous and I’ve always heard good things about Chloe’s leather quality. But you certainly can’t beat the prices of these MJ bags, especially if you’re just looking for something for more low key occasions. Please do share if you get to see them in person!


----------



## Monera

Here's my new-to-me MBMJ. I love the circular plaque at the side. The leather is so soft and supple, very lightweight, maybe one of my favorite leathers in my collection now. Not sure what this style was called. It is slouchier than I was expecting so I think I'll mostly wear it as an arm bag instead of shoulder/crossbody (it did come with a long strap). The zip pocket at the front perfectly fits my passport so it'll definitely be a contender for traveling. It is a very deep bag and holds a lot more than you might think at first glance. Also, this is (hopefully) going to be the last black bag I buy, I've got too many at this point. Only would buy another if it were for an event, like a fancy WOC or clutch, because most of my bags now are pretty casual-looking. But definitely won't be my last MJ bag!


----------



## sdkitty

Monera said:


> Here's my new-to-me MBMJ. I love the circular plaque at the side. The leather is so soft and supple, very lightweight, maybe one of my favorite leathers in my collection now. Not sure what this style was called. It is slouchier than I was expecting so I think I'll mostly wear it as an arm bag instead of shoulder/crossbody (it did come with a long strap). The zip pocket at the front perfectly fits my passport so it'll definitely be a contender for traveling. It is a very deep bag and holds a lot more than you might think at first glance. Also, this is (hopefully) going to be the last black bag I buy, I've got too many at this point. Only would buy another if it were for an event, like a fancy WOC or clutch, because most of my bags now are pretty casual-looking. But definitely won't be my last MJ bag!
> 
> View attachment 5593778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593779


very nice.....looks pretty small?
I always say no more black bags too....I actually haven't bought a bag bag in quite some time.  For me to buy another one it would have to be something very special


----------



## Monera

sdkitty said:


> very nice.....looks pretty small?
> I always say no more black bags too....I actually haven't bought a bag bag in quite some time.  For me to buy another one it would have to be something very special


It's about 12" across from the widest points, I think the angle of my arm in the pic makes it look smaller than it is irl. 

I really like when websites let me filter by color so I'm not tempted!


----------



## Beybe77

Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone could help me understand the differences between his The Marc Jacobs and Marc Jacobs bags, particularly in relevance to his old Editor and Director bags. I have 1 of each from both lines and never understood what the difference was. I know THE MJ is the younger, less expensive sibling to MJ, but for these bags that isnt the case. All my bags from each line were made in the same country, have the same leather, same stitching and structure, and had the same retail price. I've been annoyed for a long time about this, although I love all 4 of them.


----------



## Mimmy

Beybe77 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if anyone could help me understand the differences between his The Marc Jacobs and Marc Jacobs bags, particularly in relevance to his old Editor and Director bags. I have 1 of each from both lines and never understood what the difference was. I know THE MJ is the younger, less expensive sibling to MJ, but for these bags that isnt the case. All my bags from each line were made in the same country, have the same leather, same stitching and structure, and had the same retail price. I've been annoyed for a long time about this, although I love all 4 of them.


Before 2015 Marc Jacobs had two separate handbag lines. One was his premier line called “Marc Jacobs” and the other was the less expensive line called “Marc by Marc Jacobs”. In 2015 the Marc by Marc Jacobs line was discontinued. I don’t remember if he still made premier bags for a time; hopefully someone else can chime in. 

I have a bag from after this time that is just branded “Marc Jacobs” but it is not a premier brand bag. It was priced between his original Marc Jacobs and Marc by Marc Jacobs brands. He no longer has two separate handbag lines.  If I am not mistaken he still has some limited couture clothing though. 

In 2019 he launched “The Marc Jacobs” branding. 

I do not know if any bags are still branded “The Marc Jacobs”. It looks like all his new ones say just say “Marc Jacobs”.

So I can understand why you are confused by the bags you have. They are really the same except how they are branded. It likely has to do with when they were produced and nothing else. 

He has relaunched some archival “Marc by Marc Jacobs” bags on his website if you want to see how the less expensive line was branded originally.

The original Marc Jacobs premier bags that are no longer produced are really of amazing quality and design. You can pick up some pre-loved ones at bargain prices.


----------



## Beybe77

Mimmy said:


> Before 2015 Marc Jacobs had two separate handbag lines. One was his premier line called “Marc Jacobs” and the other was the less expensive line called “Marc by Marc Jacobs”. In 2015 the Marc by Marc Jacobs line was discontinued. I don’t remember if he still made premier bags for a time; hopefully someone else can chime in.
> 
> I have a bag from after this time that is just branded “Marc Jacobs” but it is not a premier brand bag. It was priced between his original Marc Jacobs and Marc by Marc Jacobs brands. He no longer has two separate handbag lines.  If I am not mistaken he still has some limited couture clothing though.
> 
> In 2019 he launched “The Marc Jacobs” branding.
> 
> I do not know if any bags are still branded “The Marc Jacobs”. It looks like all his new ones say just say “Marc Jacobs”.
> 
> So I can understand why you are confused by the bags you have. They are really the same except how they are branded. It likely has to do with when they were produced and nothing else.
> 
> He has relaunched some archival “Marc by Marc Jacobs” bags on his website if you want to see how the less expensive line was branded originally.
> 
> The original Marc Jacobs premier bags that are no longer produced are really of amazing quality and design. You can pick up some pre-loved ones at bargain prices.


Thank you so much for this info and the recommendation!! You're amazing!


----------



## Mimmy

Beybe77 said:


> Thank you so much for this info and the recommendation!! You're amazing!


Aww, you are very welcome!


----------



## sdkitty

Mimmy said:


> Before 2015 Marc Jacobs had two separate handbag lines. One was his premier line called “Marc Jacobs” and the other was the less expensive line called “Marc by Marc Jacobs”. In 2015 the Marc by Marc Jacobs line was discontinued. I don’t remember if he still made premier bags for a time; hopefully someone else can chime in.
> 
> I have a bag from after this time that is just branded “Marc Jacobs” but it is not a premier brand bag. It was priced between his original Marc Jacobs and Marc by Marc Jacobs brands. He no longer has two separate handbag lines.  If I am not mistaken he still has some limited couture clothing though.
> 
> In 2019 he launched “The Marc Jacobs” branding.
> 
> I do not know if any bags are still branded “The Marc Jacobs”. It looks like all his new ones say just say “Marc Jacobs”.
> 
> So I can understand why you are confused by the bags you have. They are really the same except how they are branded. It likely has to do with when they were produced and nothing else.
> 
> He has relaunched some archival “Marc by Marc Jacobs” bags on his website if you want to see how the less expensive line was branded originally.
> 
> The original Marc Jacobs premier bags that are no longer produced are really of amazing quality and design. You can pick up some pre-loved ones at bargain prices.


I have a few MJ Collection bags and one of the newer Marc Jacobs New York bags.  The collection bags are better but the MJ NY bag is decent.  It has nice durable pebbled leather.  I got better deals on the Collection bags.  The MJ NY bag was one of those days I was at a BNM store and in the mood to treat myself.


----------



## Drakukla

Monera said:


> Here's my new-to-me MBMJ. I love the circular plaque at the side. The leather is so soft and supple, very lightweight, maybe one of my favorite leathers in my collection now. Not sure what this style was called. It is slouchier than I was expecting so I think I'll mostly wear it as an arm bag instead of shoulder/crossbody (it did come with a long strap). The zip pocket at the front perfectly fits my passport so it'll definitely be a contender for traveling. It is a very deep bag and holds a lot more than you might think at first glance. Also, this is (hopefully) going to be the last black bag I buy, I've got too many at this point. Only would buy another if it were for an event, like a fancy WOC or clutch, because most of my bags now are pretty casual-looking. But definitely won't be my last MJ bag!
> 
> View attachment 5593778
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593779


I have same bag, but it is dark blue.


----------



## Monera

Drakukla said:


> I have same bag, but it is dark blue.


Ooh I wonder what other colors it came in... Do you know what year it's from?


----------



## Drakukla

Monera said:


> Ooh I wonder what other colors it came in... Do you know what year it's from?


Unfornutely not. I purchased mine probably between 2015 - 2016 from Outnet. 
Have quite a lot Marc by Marc Jacobs bags. Last year I discover three Natashas (great bags I really love them) on internet (preloved, but they were probably unused)


----------



## nisa11

Hello everyone,I need help to check the authenticity of my bag. I bought it from Mercari Japan. It has no white tag, only a black tag. The hardware is different from the usual baby groove has.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## coachlover90

Hi all! Does anyone have the teddy totes? Does it shed? Thanks


----------



## Smspp

Have any of you experienced flaking interior of the MJ Tote bags? I saw the label inside my newly purchased mini leather tote and it says content is polypropylene. I don’t know what that means really. but I’m worried that after awhile it will be flaky and falling apart in the interior although the outside is all good because it’s full leather. 
I previously bought a leather kate spade wallet. To my absolute shock after a year the insides are all flaking. So the exterior is leather but the interior is PU I guess. 
So I wanted to make sure I won’t  experience that with the MJ tote before I decide to keep it.


----------



## baghabitz34

Smspp said:


> Have any of you experienced flaking interior of the MJ Tote bags? I saw the label inside my newly purchased mini leather tote and it says content is polypropylene. I don’t know what that means really. but I’m worried that after awhile it will be flaky and falling apart in the interior although the outside is all good because it’s full leather.
> I previously bought a leather kate spade wallet. To my absolute shock after a year the insides are all flaking. So the exterior is leather but the interior is PU I guess.
> So I wanted to make sure I won’t  experience that with the MJ tote before I decide to keep it.


My black leather MJ tote is my used one of all my MJ totes & I don’t have any flaking in the interior. I bought mine fall 2021. I don’t however use it everyday. 
Hope this helps.


----------

